# Official SUPER Street Fighter IV Dojo of More Shoto



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2007)

Here


> Comment from: Brian Dunn [Member]
> @Patrick,
> 
> ....... with a lot of projects under development - some major, some minor, some announced already, some yet to be announced (we have a Gamer's Day coming up in the middle of October where we are going to drop some big bombshells - you've been warned).





> Comment from: Brian Dunn [Member]
> .... everyone at Capcom knows all the fans are extremely anxious for a NEW SF game, believe me. That's about all I can say about that...





> Comment from: Rey [Visitor]
> Well, I can testify, that what's coming is a megaton bomb! You will not be dissappointed.





> Comment from: Brian Dunn [Member]
> There are multiple bombshells coming. We have our Gamer's Day event in London next Wednesday (10/17), but there will be announcements and things starting to come up on Monday (10/15) and continuing all week.
> 
> Keep an eye on capcom-unity.com because we'll have all the big news there.



Street Fighter IV finally? Street Fighter Alpha IV(Don't know how they can fit it in but..)?!

Let's just hope for nothing like SF Legends or SF Cell Phone or some crap like that


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Let's just hope for nothing like SF Legends or SF Cell Phone or some crap like that



They've already announced Megaman Legends on the fucking cell phone.  I wouldn't be surprised if SF Mobile Edition is called out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a feeling it's 3s for the PSP, lol.

Street Fighter IV will be a dream come true, but I can't see another Alpha game since that arc of the story is over (Yea, SF actually had a storyline). 

It's probably going to be the announcement date for SSF2T:HD.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh wow, and the are going to tell us all this stuff by the 17? SFIV would be absolutely insane (unless they decided to make it like Guilty Gear 2 ). I'm keeping my eye on this :amazed


----------



## Birkin (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh fuck Street Fighter

gimme Onimusha 5.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going to be pissed if it's a UDON-style remake of Street Fighter 3.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2007)

Street fighter 4!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not sure I believe in this 'bombshell'. Especially when they say "multiple bombshells", something big like SF IV can't be equated with other announcements. They're probably going to announce Turbo HD, and some PSP/Cell phone crap.


----------



## ricc (Oct 9, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Street fighter 4!!!!!



Do want! One can only hope for SF4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm not sure I believe in this 'bombshell'. Especially when they say "multiple bombshells", something big like SF IV can't be equated with other announcements. They're probably going to announce Turbo HD, and some PSP/Cell phone crap.



Turbo HD has already been announced though...Thats the game thats being UDON-ized.

I do hope for a new SF game though, because its sad that nearly every other fighting game series keeps getting brand new installments and SF hasn't had a 'new' game in since SFIII.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Turbo HD has already been announced though...Thats the game thats being UDON-ized.
> 
> I do hope for a new SF game though, because its sad that nearly every other fighting game series keeps getting brand new installments and SF hasn't had a 'new' game in since SFIII.



that's because Capcom isn't trying to make a new fighting game the last crappy game they made was Capcom fighting allstars.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 9, 2007)

Street Fighter 3: Final Impact


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 9, 2007)

this was known a little bit before TGS... Capcom said at TGS that they have something "new" to announce at there own conference in europe.. So Hopefully its a new IP more than anything/.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 9, 2007)

Stop making me hope, damn it!


----------



## Pein (Oct 9, 2007)

Resident evil 5 mobile edition and wii version


----------



## ZE (Oct 9, 2007)

Onimusha5 exclusive to the DS, following square-enix footsteps of putting money above everything.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

ZE said:


> Onimusha5 exclusive to the DS, following square-enix footsteps of putting money above everything.



What does S-E have to do with Onimusha?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 9, 2007)

Are they finally gonna release the long awaited Megaman Anniversary Collection for the GBA?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Are they finally gonna release the long awaited Megaman Anniversary Collection for the GBA?



The GBA...is dead. 

Maybe for CELL PHONES?!? WE LOVE DEM CELL PHONE GAEMS RITE?!


----------



## ZE (Oct 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What does S-E have to do with Onimusha?



Nothing, but S-E announced that the next Dragon Quest sequel is going to be exclusive to the DS. You know very well why, they want money, so I was saying maybe capcom wants to make money too so why couldn?t they develop the next onimusha exclusively to the most popular console in japan?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> They've already announced Megaman Legends on the fucking cell phone.  I wouldn't be surprised if SF Mobile Edition is called out.



wouldn't that be more of a firecracker than a megaton bomb?...*snare to the cymbal* but seriously folks >.>

I doubt it'd be anything horrible like that.  My guess is either a playable demo of SSF2THD or maybe SF4, though I wouldn't hold my breath on SF4 despite rumors even coming from the Qman at one point in time.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn, I just want SF4 to come out soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I doubt it'd be anything horrible like that.  My guess is either a playable demo of SSF2THD or maybe SF4, though I wouldn't hold my breath on SF4 despite rumors even coming from the Qman at one point in time.



LOL, that was like 5 years ago. XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, that was like 5 years ago. XD



True true, which is another reason for me not to hold my breath on it....then again, sometimes games do take a while to come out with, and getting stumped would definitely be plausible considering that everyone's thinking that if 4 came out then it'd have to be the end all be all fighting game with like flawless animation, HD nonsense and every SF character in it, or else it'll become bitch central with everyone asking why Guile's not in the game while Remy is or some other nonsense instead of just enjoying a great game.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2007)

Wait, SF4 is going to have ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) _Remy_ and not GUILE?! 
I'm kidding I'm kidding


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 11, 2007)

If it is SF4 it better have Sagat...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> If it is SF4 it better have Sagat...



And no Ryu or Ken.  (yeah I said it)  I love the original cast, but it's time to move on and start anew.  With that said, Sean should be lead.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> And no Ryu or Ken.  (yeah I said it)  I love the original cast, but it's time to move on and start anew.  With that said, Sean should be lead.



Capcom attempted to remove Ken and Ryu for good during New Generation and make Alex the main character, but all of the fans opposed of this so Ken and Ryu were put back into SFIII. 

Considering how bad Capcom is about following the story and putting things together, I doubt Sean can ever be a main character. He's total shit tier in 3s and extreme shit tier storywise.

Bring back Guy please!!!
I would like Guile to come back but the Parry system totally rapes Guile. Guy however is perfect for the 3s system, he'll be like Akuma and Ibuki put into one with the Bushin flips and chain combos.

Oh yea...Chun should die in the next installment and Yun got amnesia so he forgot how to do Genei-Jin.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 11, 2007)

Well there's a countdown on Capcom's website and outside of that they've said this


			
				Vampire_Saviour said:
			
		

> Capcom is losing fans. They obviously don't care for their PS3-owner fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh shit....PS3 EXCLUSIVE MAYBE?!?!?


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

If they make another sf game...................I just cant see it going that far without making it vastly unique with a formula never before seen, and without leaving any characters out. And it would have to be the final sf game, cause there are just too many now

other than that good luck SF its been fun


----------



## Birkin (Oct 12, 2007)

FUCKING ONIMUSHA

NOW


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 13, 2007)

They should bring back Fei Long if SF4 is actually announced.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Capcom attempted to remove Ken and Ryu for good during New Generation and make Alex the main character, but all of the fans opposed of this so Ken and Ryu were put back into SFIII.
> 
> Considering how bad Capcom is about following the story and putting things together, I doubt Sean can ever be a main character. He's total shit tier in 3s and extreme shit tier storywise.
> 
> ...



Why would it matter who would be good in the 3s system? If theres going to be SF IV its going to be different then SF III. SFII, SFA and SF3 are all totally different fighting games. SF IV would prob be different.


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Oct 13, 2007)

*SF4*







10 char limit


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 13, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> Why would it matter who would be good in the 3s system? If theres going to be SF IV its going to be different then SF III. SFII, SFA and SF3 are all totally different fighting games. SF IV would prob be different.



I have a feeling that even if SFIV does come out, they will keep the Parry system somehow. Which is why I think Guy would be a good character.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Considering how bad Capcom is about following the story and putting things together, I doubt Sean can ever be a main character. He's total shit tier in 3s and extreme shit tier storywise.



I think someones bein a little rascist. lolololol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 14, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> I think someones bein a little rascist. lolololol



Hahahhahhahahaha, don't hate; Sean sucks ass and you know it.

To be honest I've always wanted Sakura and Karin to take the roles of main characters. Ken and Ryu have lived their days; it's time for their girl counterparts to take over.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahahhahhahahaha, don't hate; Sean sucks ass and you know it.
> 
> To be honest I've always wanted Sakura and Karin to take the roles of main characters. Ken and Ryu have lived their days; it's time for their girl counterparts to take over.



....lol I know  

Sakura and Karin could be a possibility. But I totally bet it's going to be Ken's son, Mel. It's foreshadowed.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought I would bring this thread up since there are only 2 hours and 48 minutes left of the countdown!

*patiently waits*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2007)

Good idea

I wonder what it'll be. Capcom, bring me a new Street Fighter!!!


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought Bionic Commando was cool, but I can't wait for the real announcement


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2007)

_*Hell yes!

*_If this turns out to be some kind of sick joke, heads will roll.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 17, 2007)

What...The...Fuck?

I thought they said it went to the PS3 only?

Xbox news


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2007)

...They never said anything about making SF4 PS3 exclusive, and why they hell would the do that anyway 

In any case, this better be true


----------



## Birkin (Oct 17, 2007)

Capcom promised PS3 something good. It sounded like an exclusive, which is what they need.

Where is Onimusha 5?


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

lost planet ps3 bleh didn't like it on 360 and now they decide to port it over almost a year later also sf4 is most likely multi platform just like all of capcoms current gen games


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Goku said:


> What...The...Fuck?
> 
> I thought they said it went to the PS3 only?
> 
> Xbox news


Why would you want to limit such an "amazing" game to one console?  Why would you want Capcom to make less money than they should for this long awaited title?  What difference does it make as long as it is on the console you want to play it on?

None of this is confirmed right?  I didn't actually see anywhere there on the article that said it would be on PS3 and 360 or exclusive to one.

If you weren't implying you would prefer it be PS3 only then ignore this.

edit: ic.  well PS3 owners are getting love with a port of Lost Planet thats pretty awsm right? n_n?


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

They haven't announced any platform for sf4 yet.

Also screw a lost planet port and give me back a ps3 version of monster hunter.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Why would you want to limit such an "amazing" game to one console?  Why would you want Capcom to make less money than they should for this long awaited title?  What difference does it make as long as it is on the console you want to play it on?
> 
> None of this is confirmed right?  I didn't actually see anywhere there on the article that said it would be on PS3 and 360 or exclusive to one.
> 
> ...



I honestly think they deserve an exclusive, which will sell. I mean, Wii got Umbrella Chronicles. If you say it sucks, I'll say we have different tastes.

But I remember, when the announcement of the announcement was said, someone over at Capcom forums or something said:

"Damn, where is the love for the PS3? Nothing good has come out for like.. ever."

Reply: Wait till next week

Somewhere along those lines.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 17, 2007)

So the only thing PS3 related is Lost Planet...

but who gives a shit, STREET FIGHTER 4 MUTHAFUCKAS!


----------



## Blue (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys didn't read the article.



> No platforms are yet confirmed


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2007)

Indeed. As is the case with almost all 2D fighting games, it'll be on the arcade first and foremost, and console ports will be considered a few months after the original release.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

Updated title for great justice.

Awesome news.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Indeed. As is the case with almost all 2D fighting games, it'll be on the arcade first and foremost, and console ports will be considered a few months after the original release.



I really don't see why they put so much focus on the arcades still. I mean are arcades still insanely popular in japan? It seems only logical they would make more money off the console editions, so why not focus on it? Unless people there have some obsession with shelling out quarters 24/7.

Either way, this is an awesome announcement and I'm anxious to hear more. And I say multi-platform ftw.


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

Blue said:


> You guys didn't read the article.



I mentioned that twice already.

Anyway I want to know with capcom bringing back older franchises is their hope for another megaman legends game and no one mention the cell phone game.

@2shea yeah arcades are still very popular in japan but Street fighter does better outside of japan so I think it will get the console treatment first then arcade version will be an after thought.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2007)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME! They better do this shit right and do a better job with the story. I feel like the only person who likes to have a nice story with their fighting game. KOF does pretty good with it.

I wonder how far into the future they will go with this one. Will kens son be in it? Will ryu finally reach the level hes been striving for for so long. SAGAT BETTER BE BACK! Taking him out was so wrong in 3. I could care less for Guile, Remy is more badass.

The gameplay needs to make GGXXAC and KOF XI look like noob games. And i pray they toss in some remixes to the original music, not to take away anything from 3s.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

Trailer on youtube: Akatsuki Pirates!


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2007)

Epic, epic stuff.

Here's hoping it turns out alright considering Capcom of Japan haven't had the license for the Street Fighter franchise in donkey's years.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> The gameplay needs to make GGXXAC and KOF XI look like noob games. And i pray they toss in some remixes to the original music, not to take away anything from 3s.



The game's fighting mechanics in comparison to GGXXAC and KOFXI won't mean much anyway since that's totally subjective in the first place considering how SF style gameplay is generally too different from the above mentioned series...GGXX more so than KoF.  Plus there are some people who already feel that SF3:TS is still much better than GGXXAC (though the reverse is also true) so that point is rather moot as well. 

What SF4 needs, is to simply be a better game than SF3 and not worry about any other series.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 17, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> The game's fighting mechanics in comparison to GGXXAC and KOFXI won't mean much anyway since that's totally subjective in the first place considering how SF style gameplay is generally too different from the above mentioned series...GGXX more so than KoF.  Plus there are some people who already feel that SF3:TS is still much better than GGXXAC (though the reverse is also true) so that point is rather moot as well.
> 
> What SF4 needs, is to simply be a better game than SF3 and not worry about any other series.


QFT. This is a Street Fighter game not KOF, GG or whatever. If it's better than SF3 than I'm very pleased. Since SF3 was/is one of the best fighting games I've ever played. 
I can't get enough of that trailer. Fucking EPIC! Can't wait for a HD version.


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

If it has pretty graphics and is better then sf3 I'm satisfied.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 17, 2007)

Can't wait i'm not the biggest fan of Street Fighter but still excited.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2007)

Street Mother Fucken Fighter IV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2007)

_*I know!*_ *It's about damn time!*


----------



## Birkin (Oct 17, 2007)

WHERE IS ONIMUSHA 5


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah I saw the trailer for IV it fucking owns


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh dear Lord! This is going to be insane. On top of being better than SF3 though, I hope that they still give it sprite animations instead of 3d modeling.  (as awesome as that teaser was)


----------



## TheWon (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember on another Street Fighter thread. I got in a Flame War with some guy. Just because I said that I love Street Fighter, but haven't played. Because of the endless reuse of Sprites to other Capcom vs Everyone game. Then I said I was waiting for Street Fighter 4. He then started to flame me again. Saying It wasn't going to happen. Well It has and  I hope your hands fall off so you can't play it. LOL!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2007)

saw trailer.

i came.

Must....get...whatever system they put it on...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 17, 2007)

... **


----------



## Akira (Oct 17, 2007)

Saw Trailer.
Heart Skipped Numerous Beats.
God Bless Capcom.
Buying.
all.
systems.
game.
is.
released.
on...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2007)

I fucking knew it

Hell fucking yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

*HADOKENS THE HEAVENS*


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2007)

MY PENIS EXPLODED!!!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome! Street Fighter 4! I hope that Chun Li,Gulie,Dhalsim,Blanka,Hugo,Gen,Birdie,Dan,Eagle,Gill,and Fei Long appear again and i hope the new characters are good


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

lol fail.  everyone shits themselves over a simple announcement cg trailer.  but i suppose it's okay this time since it is so long overdue. (like starcraft 2, but at least blizzard was kind enough to supply gameplay screens and even vids on day one of announcement)

Not that my opinion matters on the subject, but imo they need to put  insanely detailed and fluidly animated sprites instead of transitioning to 3d (again?).  like, i better see the most amazinly detailed sprites that i have ever seen or... nothing... i just want to see a fucking nice looking version of street fighter already instead of the same sprites ive seen for the last 10 years.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2007)

2D or 3D playstyle?
Parry system or no Parry system?

Those are the only two questions I want answered by Capcom asap. I also just realized something today when I went to school, I think Afrolegends (Top ST player) goes to the same college as I do, lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol fail.  everyone shits themselves over a simple announcement cg trailer.  but i suppose it's okay this time since it is so long overdue. (like starcraft 2, but at least blizzard was kind enough to supply gameplay screens and even vids on day one of announcement)
> 
> Not that my opinion matters on the subject, but imo they need to put  insanely detailed and fluidly animated sprites instead of transitioning to 3d (again?).  like, i better see the most amazinly detailed sprites that i have ever seen or... nothing... i just want to see a fucking nice looking version of street fighter already instead of the same sprites ive seen for the last 10 years.



1Up implied there will be more details about this and the event will be discussed later in the week >___>

But alas, SF4 doesn't need gameplay footage to warrant a "oh shi- win" kinda thing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol fail.  everyone shits themselves over a simple announcement cg trailer.  but i suppose it's okay this time since it is so long overdue. (like starcraft 2, but at least blizzard was kind enough to supply gameplay screens and even vids on day one of announcement)
> 
> Not that my opinion matters on the subject, but imo they need to put  insanely detailed and fluidly animated sprites instead of transitioning to 3d (again?).  like, i better see the most amazinly detailed sprites that i have ever seen or... nothing... i just want to see a fucking nice looking version of street fighter already instead of the same sprites ive seen for the last 10 years.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

I disagree n_n


----------



## shinjojin (Oct 17, 2007)

SF4!!!? :amazed

SWEET!!!!! I been a fan of Street fighter for a loooong time and all I can say is....well... HOLY SH*T!  

*faints*


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 17, 2007)

SF4? Say....WHAT!?

Fuckin sweet, I have been awaiting such news for the longest time....*sniff* I'm not crying, just got a little childhood stuck in my eye...


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 17, 2007)

Whats up with all the mobile games are the companies that waste time on them like got hit in the head with a rock or something? No one wants those damn games on their cell phones its called a portable system. If this game comes out for 360 well VF5 and DOA can kiss their fans good bye.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 17, 2007)

I fucking  came watching that trailer


----------



## delirium (Oct 17, 2007)

Fuck. Yeah.

I was just playing some 3s thinking about how 4 needs to be made. And here it is. 

I'm kinda hoping it's not 3D. But who knows. Maybe they'll surprise us and it won't be anything like EX. >.>


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 17, 2007)

That was an awesome trailer. I'm adding this to my must-buy list.


----------



## orochiwonka (Oct 17, 2007)

just saw the trailer and i need a new pair of pants, because i just shat bricks.

finally, after all this time a new street fighter. excuse me while i cry tears of joy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2007)

SHORYUUUUUUUUUUUKEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delirium (Oct 17, 2007)

lol liek oh em gee. Stret Fiter Foar is cumming out?


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 17, 2007)

KOF12 was at the top of my list, but now, it's moved to second with this announcement.  It's probably gonna be 2d, but I wouldn't mind a game that looks like the trailer but plays like classic SF.  Either way, this game is fuckin bought.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2007)

Instant Must Buy.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2007)

Any videos or screenshots?


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 17, 2007)

First Sonic, now Street Fighter.  Add in Mario Galaxy and you have a 90's IP revival.  Now all we need is a crazy, amazing mega man game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm still in fucking shock man.

Some people don't get it, Street Fighter IV is one of those things thats talked about but its not suppose to happen.


This is on the same level as 2pac coming back to life, discovering we never landed on the moon, the government assassinating JFK and finding Osama Bin Laden.

SF IV could bring back fighting games. Especially if they have another cool rap song intro.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm still in fucking shock man.
> 
> Some people don't get it, Street Fighter IV is one of those things thats talked about but its not suppose to happen.
> 
> ...



 I was almost expected to see a "In other news, Duke Nukem Forever is released to rave reviews! Better than Half Life!"

So we all at lease know one thing for pretty much sure: Ryu and Ken are going to be in it


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 17, 2007)

HELLS YEAH, it's about damn time! Now all we need is some some kick ass Mega Man X game that restores it's former glory.


----------



## orochiwonka (Oct 17, 2007)

what we need now is for someone to print the logo on a t-shirt, shit, i'd buy five.

long live street figter.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I was almost expected to see a "In other news, Duke Nukem Forever is released to rave reviews! Better than Half Life!"
> 
> So we all at lease know one thing for pretty much sure: Ryu and Ken are going to be in it



Wow imagine if Duke Nuke Em gets announced next month. I'd get a god damn heart attack, hell if that happens Jesus might as well come back to life.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 17, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm still in fucking shock man.
> 
> Some people don't get it, Street Fighter IV is one of those things thats talked about but its not suppose to happen.
> 
> ...



True. In other news Take Two has just announced that Duke Nukem Forever is near completion and will launch Febuary 2008 

edit: shit slim beat me to that joke


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm hoping they continue the story from SF3. Gill is still loose, and Ryu needs to finish his Oro training.  And I just wanna know the roster, I'm hoping a mix of SF2/Alpha/SF3 + New characters.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2007)

Nexas said:


> True. In other news Take Two has just announced that Duke Nukem Forever is near completion and will launch Febuary 2008



 Good one.





I don't think that I would be too bothered by 2.5D but I would still be disappointed. This had better look like a disney movie (animated, that is). or, well, japanese, so, Miyazaki?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2007)

I want it to take place after Ryu finishes his Oro training, give him with a little white hair too. Sakura would be nice to see as well.


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 17, 2007)

Ryu's gonna be absurdly strong when he finishes his Oro training.  Oro's on the level with Gill and Akuma (Island buster/Can withstand water pressure miles deep).  Might be able to use him in the OBD later.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> The game's fighting mechanics in comparison to GGXXAC and KOFXI won't mean much anyway since that's totally subjective in the first place considering how SF style gameplay is generally too different from the above mentioned series...GGXX more so than KoF.  Plus there are some people who already feel that SF3:TS is still much better than GGXXAC (though the reverse is also true) so that point is rather moot as well.
> 
> What SF4 needs, is to simply be a better game than SF3 and not worry about any other series.



TRUE

But i was more concerned about how those games built on their game mechanics and still kept it enjoyable. I would never call for street fighter be like guilty gear or vice versa. Thats what makes them different u know.

But yea, i was basically saying do a better job in steppin up the game mechanics than the teams behind gg and kof xi did (not saying they did bad or n e thing). Make the title 4 be worth it u know.

I saw the trailer and my god...i cant wait. I just pray they're not using 3-d figures. Looks like the same artists behind 3rd strike are on this, which i have no problems with. All i know is that as good as sf3 was graphically, 4 is going to be godly.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 17, 2007)

God I just hope it's not in 3D! Maybe it will be 2D but like with....uhh....3D elements.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2007)

King Bookah said:
			
		

> I'm hoping they continue the story from SF3. Gill is still loose, and Ryu needs to finish his Oro training.  And I just wanna know the roster, I'm hoping a mix of SF2/Alpha/SF3 + New characters.


This. A thousand times, this.

I was hoping Ryu would be strong enough now to have to seal one of his arms away like Oro does and be able fire one-handed Hadoukens and all that crazy stuff, but as long as he's a badass and; assuming that this'll be the last canonical Street Fighter game, gets some closure in regards to his rivalries with Sagat and Gouki, I'm happy.

I'd like a rich roster of characters, meaning not only a bunch of Street Fighter all-stars (either classic or nigh-forgotten), but some new faces as well.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

This is impossible to believe.

They better not make it 3-D.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been waiting for this announcement for a very long time. 

This game is definitely a must buy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2007)

what if the trailer we saw WAS the graphics. But of course it stayed on a 2d plane. I dunno. I wouldn't mind Odin's Sphere like graphics. I just luv games with artwork rather than polygons. If they take street fighter ex and just call it 4, ima be pissed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> This. A thousand times, this.
> 
> I was hoping Ryu would be strong enough now to have to seal one of his arms away like Oro does and be able fire one-handed Hadoukens and all that crazy stuff, but as long as he's a badass and assuming that this'll be the last canonical Street Fighter game, gets some closure in regards to his rivalries with Sagat and Gouki, I'm happy.
> 
> I'd like a rich roster of characters, meaning not only a bunch of Street Fighter all-stars (either classic or nigh-forgotten), but some new faces as well.



Basically Sean needs to be in this, but like 100x more badass.

As for it being 2D or 3D, fucking surprise me Capcom.  It can be 4D for all I care.  Just gimme good gameplay, evolve from the awesome greatness that is 3rd Strike and we will all be drowning in a sea of my jizz.  It's the 4th installment, they have everything to lose and yet so much to win.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

4-D.... wtf. lol


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm gonna cop no matter what but I would _really_ prefer 2D. I just can't wait for a next-gen Street Fighter. Monumental.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> 4-D.... wtf. lol



Ken Kutaragi said the PS3 could do it.  I expect SF4 to do the same.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

PS3 can do anything, though.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 17, 2007)

whats wrong with 3D................
if its 2D they better not reuse the same sprites, and the graphics should look so good that i have a seizure every time i look at the screen


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2007)

Banshi said:


> whats wrong with 3D................
> if its 2D they better not reuse the same sprites, and the graphics should look so good that i have a seizure every time i look at the screen



Well, the reason for SF2STHPFSLDKJFDILVI@@@ HD edition is basically a market test to see if HD fighting game sprites are worth it.

The real question is if they make another Darkstalkers game, will they use the same fucking Morrigan sprite again... 



:amazed

But like I said, 4D or bust Capcom.  You put my Megaman Legends on a fucking cell phone.  This is the least you can do.

EDIT:  Changed the title to make it obvious, hopefully.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2007)

Characters?

Ryu
Ken
Sakura
Karin
Ibuki
Yun
Yang
Makoto
Elena
Sean

The rest of the cast should be brand new. The only reason I pick those characters outside of Ryu and Ken to return is that they were all young during the period of 3s and by now they should all grow up and become the "New Beginning".


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm glad you put Karin in there.  She needs more lovin, plus she was my favorite SFA character.

Ken's son needs to be in this too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, the reason for SF2STHPFSLDKJFDILVI@@@ HD edition is basically a market test to see if HD fighting game sprites are worth it.
> 
> The real question is if they make another Darkstalkers game, will they use the same fucking Morrigan sprite again...
> 
> ...



Isn't Megaman some extra in the PS3 version of Lost Planet, or am I getting the wrong vibe from people who speak to me on AIM?

This game better have Captain Falcon-like special moves. I expect to see Hadokens the size of Africa.


----------



## Bender (Oct 17, 2007)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!  MOTHERFUCKING YES!!!! I NEVER THOUGHT GOD WOULD DO IT BUT HE DID IT!!!!


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Characters?
> 
> Ryu
> Ken
> ...


I dunno, I'm kinda hoping that they'll use more of the existing cast, partly because I want to see some plotlines concluded (as I mentioned earlier), partly because I'd like to have a bit of a nostalgia trip, and partly because there can never be too much Chun-Li fanservice.

With technology as it is now, screw having a subdued amount of characters, go all out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!  MOTHERFUCKING YES!!!! I NEVER THOUGHT GOD WOULD DO IT BUT HE DID IT!!!!



I take it your excited about this game huh?  

Edit: Lmao, great thread name "PSYCHO CRUSHER BITCH!"


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 17, 2007)

SF4 A New Beggining

That title gives me the impression that they're will be more new SF titles in the future. And that excites me even more.  If Capcom does what they did for RE (RE4) and applies the same technique to SF, this'll be a massive hit that'll re-energize the series.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't want to sound pessimistic, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's just because they'll end up making at least two new versions of it afterwards. XD


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 17, 2007)

Exactly what I was gettin at Final. It's Capcom, there's bound to be a sequel or update in some form.  Still, I'll probably buy em all anyway.


----------



## shingen (Oct 17, 2007)

its finally time................


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2007)

What console / consoles is this coming out for? I took notice IGN has the teaser trailer in the media section on the Xbox360 page.. Just curious if capcom said anything about it.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2007)

No mention of consoles thus far. Like a true 2D fighter, it's an arcade game first and foremost. That's as much as we know. It'll probably get both an Xbox 360 and a PS3 port a few months after that though, I would imagine.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2007)

Capcom has said nothing about the platform but more than likely arcade 360 and PS3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2007)

Thx, thats what I thought I just wanted to know if you guys knew anything else.. I appreciate it.


Should be a great game , it has been a while since we got a "true sequel" to this series, I kinda got tired of the spin offs.


----------



## Homura (Oct 17, 2007)

It's about time Capcom finally made Street Fighter 4. I was kind of getting tired of all the ports of other Street Fighter games Capcom has been giving us.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

I want it for PSP. heheh.

PS2/Wii are getting most of the 2-D fighters these days, anyways.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 18, 2007)

how do you know its 2d? sorry if its been said already


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I want it for PSP. heheh.
> 
> PS2/Wii are getting most of the 2-D fighters these days, anyways.



The PSP sucks balls in concept alone for fighters like SF.

The main hindering with SFA3 on the PSP is the shitty PSP D-pad.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2007)

U guys better dust off your 3rd Strike & get Ur skillz up because I'm coming 4 U guys.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2007)

arent Ken and ryu supose to be around 50 yers old

and on the teaser trailer Ryu dint look like an asian exserp his eyes


----------



## HitoUzumaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally The Fucking Wait Is OVER!!! STREET FIGHTER IV BABY!!! Man I'm so psyche about this shit. THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!!!! OH FUCKING BABYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 18, 2007)

Welp looks like its time for wish lists.


Characters:
Ryu
Ken
Ibuki
Sean
*** Ken's son
Alex
Chun Li
Remy - guile is done. Remy is better plus he wants to kill all fighters apparently
Q-wtf is up with this dude they need to resolve it.
Yun
Yang
***New Grappler
***New Boxer or just bring Dudley back. meh.
Guy
Oro/Oro unleashed (with both arms)
SAGAT -wtf were they thinking removing him
Akuma -meh. i could do without but hes a fan fav
Ingrid 
***new - some black guy
***new -some chick
***new - some chick
***new - some new dude who is basically Alex tier in importance.
***new - someguy
Makoto
Sakura
***Illuminati Big 3 -Wind
***Illuminati 3 -Earth
***Illuminati 3 -Water
Gill
Corrupt Gill (Bison back from hell. blame ingrid for f'n up)

Characters movesets or a bit more complex. Im tired of ryu being ducked and being stuck wit 3 moves. Though one could argue the small moveset contributes to the tactical part of street fighter. But i dont see how more could hurt.

Besides new stages and whatnot have Classic stages revisited, just for kicks. They'll have remixed/remaster versions of the old songs. Everyone knows sf2 soundtrack pwns everyother fighting game ost hard. GG put up a nice fight though.

Of course 2-d. Make Odin Sphere art look bad.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 18, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> arent Ken and ryu supose to be around 50 yers old


They're around the early forties. Ryu was born in 21st July 1964 -just like Cassandra - and Ken was born in 14th February 1965.

@Wu Fei: You forgot the loli. I don't why, but it's bound to happen . . .


----------



## orochiwonka (Oct 18, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> @Wu Fei: You forgot the loli. I don't why, but it's bound to happen . . .



Not in street fighter they ain't. remember, this is street fighter, not guilty gear.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah, I want that too


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 18, 2007)

The trailer was so beautiful. Time for Ryu to truly unleash the fury. Its wierd but I would not mind if they could co-op a few characters from the EX series that I thought were pretty cool.

Darun Mister
Doctrine Dark
Blair Daine
fill anyone else that I forgot that was cool.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 18, 2007)

Hajime Saito said:


> The trailer was so beautiful. Time for Ryu to truly unleash the fury. Its wierd but I would not mind if they could co-op a few characters from the EX series that I thought were pretty cool.
> 
> Darun Mister
> Doctrine Dark
> ...



I thought about that too...But I thought those characters weren't owned by Capcom. Capcom just let Akira(?) use some street fighter characters. Which is y the EX isn't canon.

But its watever. Doctrin Dark was so tight. And Kairi was the man. I call BS on him killing Akuma though. wtf were they smoking.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> I thought about that too...But I thought those characters weren't owned by Capcom. Capcom just let Akira(?) use some street fighter characters. Which is y the EX isn't canon.
> 
> But its watever. Doctrin Dark was so tight. And Kairi was the man. I call BS on him killing Akuma though. wtf were they smoking.



Ah Kairi and Darun were two of my favorite characters in that game.  Just super cancelling all their supers together was pure awesome, especially with Darun's Super Indian Lariat (wtf is it called) > Super Pelvic Thrust > Catch.  Bliss...

Anyway, if there were any EX characters to ever grace a SF game again it should be...



Or they should just give him his own game or make him the lead of SF4.

SKULLO SLIDAAAAA!!!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ah Kairi and Darun were two of my favorite characters in that game.  Just super cancelling all their supers together was pure awesome, especially with Darun's Super Indian Lariat (wtf is it called) > Super Pelvic Thrust > Catch.  Bliss...
> 
> Anyway, if there were any EX characters to ever grace a SF game again it should be...
> 
> ...



yeah I luv Kairi when he get the level 3 supers he turn into god.

also I like the other dude who's like ken and dan. I think his name is Allen


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 18, 2007)

Allen Snider i think. FIRE BAUL! hilarious. Wasn't ken american enuf? Americans and their pride. Like Kensei being british in HEROES. ugh. 

Anyways. I wonder if this game takes place immediately after 3rd strike. I wonder if Gill has made utopia yet. It'll be shadaloo all over. I always imagined Ingrid some how fucking up with the pshcho powers or whatever sumhow bringing bisons spirit back. Gill just doesn't have the same effect bison does. Bison's spirit takes over Gill for the final boss.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ah Kairi and Darun were two of my favorite characters in that game.  Just super cancelling all their supers together was pure awesome, especially with Darun's Super Indian Lariat (wtf is it called) > Super Pelvic Thrust > Catch.  Bliss...
> 
> Anyway, if there were any EX characters to ever grace a SF game again it should be...
> 
> ...



If you could ever pull of Darun's finisher it was pure frickin hax. That move was ungodly powerful.

Skullo Crushaaaaaaaaaaaa! Come on capcom go all the way with this. I want Allen Snyder do his justice fist and triple break.

@ Wu Fei  I think about 4 or 5 of the characters Capcom had no ownership on just cant remember who.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 18, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> 4-D.... wtf. lol


----------



## Jazz (Oct 18, 2007)

Street Fight IV will rock...


FOR THE N-GAGE!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> The PSP sucks balls in concept alone for fighters like SF.
> 
> The main hindering with SFA3 on the PSP is the shitty PSP D-pad.



You do with what you can. 

I'm just hoping it doesn't go to 360/PS3. So I will be able to get it.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> The PSP sucks balls in concept alone for fighters like SF.
> 
> The main hindering with SFA3 on the PSP is the shitty PSP D-pad.



the slim psp has a new d pad
also I've never had any problems with the d pad and I have a few fighters for the psp.


----------



## Free Meal Man (Oct 18, 2007)

I was really looking foward to this until I read that Capcom of America is the one in charge, Am I the only one seeing that this could be very bad? I'll be really surprised if its even in 2-D with the way the video looked. I really dont wanna get too hyped up to only be dissapointed a year from now...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2007)

Free Meal Man said:


> I was really looking foward to this until I read that Capcom of America is the one in charge, Am I the only one seeing that this could be very bad? I'll be really surprised if its even in 2-D with the way the video looked. I really dont wanna get too hyped up to only be dissapointed a year from now...



Yeah with CAPCOM USA in charge theres a big risk that we might get crap.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 18, 2007)

Same here I wander what the story will be. I always thought the one of the future SF games. You would have Ryu as the final boss. Like he is finally a master and some new fighter has to challenge him.


----------



## Bender (Oct 18, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> I take it your excited about this game huh?
> 
> Edit: Lmao, great thread name "PSYCHO CRUSHER BITCH!"



Excited... Excited.... 

I'm EXSTATIC! 

I never thought that this would ever happen! This is gonna be better than the whenever second coming of Jesus will happen.


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 18, 2007)

You can never go wrong with a Streetfighter game. 
I remember the good old days Playing the Championship Edition Streetfighter 2 at a local Pizza shop spending all of my allowance there. Memories.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 18, 2007)

Bleh I rather not have the EX characters in IV.

I am not too worried about Capcom USA working on SFIV since Sirlin and Seth Killian is part of the Capcom USA team now. Capcom USA is even working on SSF2T:HD.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2007)

The teaser needs a lot more Chun li.


----------



## whitecrowz (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not too worried about Capcom USA being in charge of this, I'm sure they can do a good job too. But I'd be more at ease if I knew that some Japanese are involved in the process as well...

Now to the BIG question, will it have "parrying" or not? Parry is the best thing in 2D fighting (for me), and it changed the way the game is played, so will they keep it.
Another option would be to create something new, and heavy. A revolution like SFII.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 19, 2007)

^Yea I really want to know if they're going to keep Parry or not as well.

I personally do not want the system back. It sorta ruined the fireball dependant characters and the system pretty much turned all of the characters to fight at pretty much the same exact range.

I so pray that they keep the throws as a command like in 3s though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah Parrying was truly a double edged sword.

As great as it was, it totally nerfed some projectile based characters and those one hit special moves. I guess thats when mix ups and baiting comes into play but still...There needs to be some new twist that comes along with it or something to not make certain characters suck for a lack of better words. Maybe some sort of roman cancel esqe thing thatll allow u to cancel out of certain moves, saving u punishment from a parried hurrican kick or sumthing. The cost would prolly be a quarter to half of a bar of energy. 

As far as USA's involvement goes, I too can only hope they don't fuck up. I mean dont they usually bring in foreign people to help out with these games? I don't want Ryu sounding like some hillbilly. christ if they fuck up his "HADOKEN".... I'll be damned if they say Rising Dragon Punch. Allen Snider all over again.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd prefer SFIV to take another direction with the gameplay. I mean, it's not as if they kept Zero Counters and Guard Breaking in SFIII and that turned out fine, so they shouldn't necessarily jump on Parrying for SFIV.

Anyway, even if they do keep it in, I'd prefer the timing to be perhaps a tad stricter. I missed the days when a Shouryuuken would be a thing of fear (and for that matter, when charge characters were actually useful).


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

I just hope M$ or another manufacturer makes a controller with a better lay-out/D-pad.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I just hope M$ or another manufacturer makes a controller with a better lay-out/D-pad.





D-Pad?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 19, 2007)

FUCK! I swear I'm the only hardcore fighter who doesn't know how fight with those damned balls on a stick. I pwn with a d-pad though. But shit, the xbox d-pad is just not right. And i STILL dont feel comfortable with the RB-RT. ugh.

HOW DO U DO A DAMNED DRAGONPUNCH OR DOUBLE HADOKEN WITH THAT ARCADE STICK! I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN TEKKEN 5 ARCADE HAD THE CONTROL SLOT


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, I'm used to the PS2 d-pad. The 360 just blows bawls.

How much is that thing? Never really used one before, but with the fighting games for 360 it might be a decent investment.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> FUCK! I swear I'm the only hardcore fighter who doesn't know how fight with those damned balls on a stick. I pwn with a d-pad though. But shit, the xbox d-pad is just not right. And i STILL dont feel comfortable with the RB-RT. ugh.
> 
> HOW DO U DO A DAMNED DRAGONPUNCH OR DOUBLE HADOKEN WITH THAT ARCADE STICK! I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN TEKKEN 5 ARCADE HAD THE CONTROL SLOT


... the same way you do it on a d-pad, except the motion is easy because of the nature of an arcade stick compared to a d-pad.


Sir Slick said:


> Yeah, I'm used to the PS2 d-pad. The 360 just blows bawls.
> 
> How much is that thing? Never really used one before, but with the fighting games for 360 it might be a decent investment.


The price is kind of steep actually, 60 bucks. But I figured it was worth it (I own one) because a) all the great fighting games out for 360 (and BC from Xbox) and coming out for 360, b) the Live Arcade sort of calls for a stick by name, and c) since it's usb I can use it with my computer, you can guess all that that entails.

It's a well made stick too, solid, and the stick is tactile and click-y. My only complaint is that its buttons are membrane and not switches, but that is a relatively small complaint I suppose because all buttons on 360 controllers are membrane.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

Where do you get it from, and does it ship to Holland? It does seem like a fucking nice alternative for things like SF II HD and SF IV.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not sure, I just bought at my local game store, let me check...

Would  ship to holand? The stick is made by Hori, by the way.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2007)

Best pad out there IMO


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> ... the same way you do it on a d-pad, except the motion is easy because of the nature of an arcade stick compared to a d-pad.



Wait Wait wait wait. So u only use ur thumb to move that thing? That doesn't even seem possible for me.  Damn i feel like a noob.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 19, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> FUCK! I swear I'm the only hardcore fighter who doesn't know how fight with those damned balls on a stick. I pwn with a d-pad though. But shit, the xbox d-pad is just not right. And i STILL dont feel comfortable with the RB-RT. ugh.
> 
> HOW DO U DO A DAMNED DRAGONPUNCH OR DOUBLE HADOKEN WITH THAT ARCADE STICK! I WAS SO HAPPY WHEN TEKKEN 5 ARCADE HAD THE CONTROL SLOT



I do a dragon punch on the stick by tapping forward and do a qcf motion. As for supers...I just do it. A stick has many more benefits than a pad, I mean how do you Kara-cancel throws and specials using a pad? Oh yea there's one big thing you can do on a stick that you can't do on a pad...drumming/pianoing; that shit helps a lot.

Using the thumb on the stick? Teehee
I hold the stick by placing it between my left ring and pinky finger and grasp it using the rest of the hand. Right hand is obviously on the buttons.

This is what I have, except the last six buttons are customized with orange Sanwa buttons. I wanna ask the guys at this one arcade I go to about the gate on their stick so I can change my square gate. Their gate seems to be an octagon gate but it's one of the smallest octagon plate I've ever played on.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2007)

Only advantage a stick (yes I own one) has over a pad is the button positioning. It just really easy to do chains on a stick. Pressing multiple buttons at once is also really easy to do. I've been playing a long time on a stick and I still think a pad is the way to go (if you have a good one). I can pull of the moves faster, easy as that. 
In the end it's all about personal preferences.


----------



## Free Meal Man (Oct 19, 2007)

I used to be on a pad for like ever. I barely switched to an arcade stick like a year ago, it takes quite a while to get used to the change since you use your thumb on a pad whereas with a stick its your hand. It does make playing games like marvel,ggxx a lot easier plus the button setup works for all non SNK games.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> Wait Wait wait wait. So u only use ur thumb to move that thing? That doesn't even seem possible for me.  Damn i feel like a noob.



Haha, sorry for the misunderstanding, I meant that it was the same _motion_. I use my index finger on top and my middle towards the left side of the stick, I put my thumb near the bottom right for support/guidance.

After playing with a d-pad for so long it does take a little bit to get used to stick, but once you do it provides more precision and more speed over the pad.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 19, 2007)

I aim to make the transition from DualShock 2 to Hori Real Arcade Pro 2 myself some day, but for the time being I'm still too broke to buy one and too lazy to learn how to use one. Mind you, it wouldn't bother me so much for Street Fighter games because I've always liked the rather straight-forward button layout on arcade setups...but Guilty Gear...that's a different story.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 19, 2007)

What games have capcom usa made anyway?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> What games have capcom usa made anyway?



Capcom USA just got the license to SF so they never really made a SF game. They however did make characters for the SF game like Deejay in ST and those additional characters in SFA3. 

They worked on ST that was packaged in the Capcom's Collection 2 but that turned out to be a bust. I think the reasons is that it was packaged and bundled in with a bunch of game which resulted in weird glitches and problems like the speed up on Zangief's stage and input lag. 

They're working now on SSF2T:HD which hopefully will turn out good and from what I've seen and read it's doing pretty well in production.

Oh yea, Capcom USA remade Pocket Fighter and made the HD version. Sirlin was the one who revised the drop patterns and such, which made the other characters actually playable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm just fucking hoping its 2D, i wouldn't want it to be like EX and just slap a new coat of paint on it..


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you think they'll manage to put Ingrid in the roster ?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 20, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> Do you think they'll manage to put Ingrid in the roster ?



Yea i was kinda hoping so. Check my character wishlist i posted a page or two back. I mostly just want her so she can bring back Bison in some form.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 21, 2007)

Good news, Capcom Japan is working on SFIV instead of Capcom USA.

And it would be so weird if Ingrid was in the story because she had nothing to do with the SF series whatsoever. Unless that girl in the phonebooth in Dudley's 3rd Strike stage is really Ingrid, teehee.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 21, 2007)

she was apparently the original wielder of the power Rose and Bison use. She's apparently strong as hell.

And THANK GOD for Capcom Japan.


----------



## orochiwonka (Oct 21, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Good news, Capcom Japan is working on SFIV instead of Capcom USA.



Thank god, I was a little scared for a second there. Instead of street fighter IV we might have gotten street fighter "EX" IV.


----------



## Bender (Oct 21, 2007)

Man, I can't wait for this game! 

Though hopefully, they modify Sean's character some. Tired of seeing him being the next Dan. Also hopefully, we get to see Oro get serious.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 21, 2007)

This looks like it has amazing potential and I definitely want to play out. 

Capcom, my wish list is very simple for this game:

1- Use new 2-d graphic engine

2. Innovation in the gameplay mechanics

3. New Characters and continuation of storyline.

Do that and I will be very happy.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 21, 2007)

Street Fighter has always been about Ryu, Ken, Chun Li, Sagat, Dhalism, and Rose.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 21, 2007)

ALTERNATE OUTFITS (if possible)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2007)

New interview of it and SSF2HDR



Judging by what they said I'll say 2D/3D mix. 2D game with 3D elements.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 23, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> New interview of it and SSF2HDR
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by what they said I'll say 2D/3D mix. 2D game with 3D elements.



Good shit good shit!!!

Speaking of that video of him talking about watching the trailer again...I really think it's going to be on a 2D field. Correct me if I'm wrong but Ryu and Ken fought face to face the whole time never side stepping or changing the same linear direction they were fighting on. The only thing that made it seem like that was the camera moving around and I guess the spilling of paint mixing with the 3D models can hint that they're using 2.5D or 3D models.

Oh yea about the part of him saying that they'll have something about keeping track of how many fireballs you've thrown...I think I'm gonna make Top 10 on that chart, hahahahhahaha; O.Sagat, Ryu, Deejay, and Guile FTW!!!


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 23, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> QFT. This is a Street Fighter game not KOF, GG or whatever. If it's better than SF3 than I'm very pleased. Since SF3 was/is one of the best fighting games I've ever played.
> I can't get enough of that trailer. Fucking EPIC! Can't wait for a HD version.



just like my lil bro said, if its any better than SF3TS, then ill be a very happy man. cause to date SF3TS IS still the best fighter ever by a landslide victory. i know there are people who like GG (the ugliest fighter ever, the game has only got 2 or 3 good designs, thats all) and its incarnations, but us old skool folk only play those snk/capcom fighters with love. kof98 is getting a special version for the ps2 that i cant wait to play (though the ps2 pad will make it harder than my original neo cd pad or neo hori stick). 

p.s. on a very bad news kinda thing. i heard (read) sf4 and kof 12 will be cell shaded? wtf, if this is true, then fuck the games already. and fuck capcom and snk if they really make it cell shaded instead of actual 2d sprites. 

also am i the only one waiting for a new MOTW? or better yet a completely redrawn samurai shodown (not likely as the 3d version is coming to cades near you)? its getting tiring playing age old 2d fighters cause the newer ones just seem to suck nowadays. 

for people interested in good 2d gaming (fighting), heres a quick list of great titles.

SF3TS
KOF98
FF MOTW, and the real bout games. 
LB 1 & 2
SS 2 & 3
KOF 97 & 02 along with XI, 01 is pretty nice too. though all kofs after 2k0 look like shit.
SFA/Z 2 & 3
darkstalkers if your into that.

p.s. if the story would progress from where it left of, then Mell should have been taking kens place (like the original rumors), ryu trained by oro. gouki finally going serious and actually fighting hard. the ryu vs gouki fight still ain't happen yet. would be nice if gouki killed oro thus making him kill 2 of ryus teachers.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

I kinda figured they'd go the Cel shaded route cause redrawing a a whole series and making it look better than GG and SF3 is apparently a daunting and expensive task. But if the cell shading in street fighter looks like the trailer we saw...i might not be mad at it. As for KoF....oh my goodness, they can't go cell shading on that one.

These will either be really good or reeeeaaally bad. Breaking tradition like that spells doom often.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 23, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> p.s. if the story would progress from where it left of, then Mell should have been taking kens place (like the original rumors), ryu trained by oro. gouki finally going serious and actually fighting hard. the ryu vs gouki fight still ain't happen yet. would be nice if gouki killed oro thus making him kill 2 of ryus teachers.



Well in the trailer Ryu and Ken look really old so It's a possibility Mell should be in it. Dan will also come back but super strong and cool. And Sean...well he'll just still suck but he'll have a super cool Super combo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 23, 2007)

*@ MUSOLINI:* I would like a new Garou. I wanted to get into Garou a while back but at the time most of my friends were getting into Guilty Gear and I was still heavily addicted to 3s so it never happened. Plus the lack of competetion really shot it down. Also this is a new age, Capcom has to cater to both old school and new school players. Which is why I would understand if they want to change towards 3D or cell shaded graphics for the presentation to appeal to newcomers. I'm actually glad that there's still a chance that the game might be running on a 2D plane atleast.

*@ Wu Fei:* Yes, change for Capcom spells a lot of doom. I'm so looking at the Megaman X and Breath of Fire series; well maybe just the last BoF game. As long as Capcom do Street Fighter like Street Fighter, they'll have many people's support I'm sure.

*@ Ryoshi:* Hmmmmmm.....I for one do not want Dan back. He'll be for a joke character so to me that's just a waste of space for another deserving character. It's been a while since 3rd Strike so Sean should be a decent fighter now, unless Capcom wants him to be a joke character again or even worse bring back his bullshit stun and link combos. Now for Mel, hmmm...it should be 8-9 years passed since 3s so I would assume Mel being in his teens around 13-15 which is pretty okay since I think Sakura debuted around that age too. If Mel does happen I bet everyone here that he'll have a fancy looking Shoryuken and a fancy looking Shippu.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 23, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Ryoshi:* Hmmmmmm.....I for one do not want Dan back. He'll be for a joke character so to me that's just a waste of space for another deserving character. It's been a while since 3rd Strike so Sean should be a decent fighter now, unless Capcom wants him to be a joke character again or even worse bring back his bullshit stun and link combos. Now for Mel, hmmm...it should be 8-9 years passed since 3s so I would assume Mel being in his teens around 13-15 which is pretty okay since I think Sakura debuted around that age too. If Mel does happen I bet everyone here that he'll have a fancy looking Shoryuken and a fancy looking Shippu.



Mel will probbaly be really horrible like Dan or Sean. But he will have A SUPER DUPER KILLER COMBO SUPER!!!!!!! He'll be all like HAHAHAAHAH! And then does like 50 shroyukens then another AHAHAHAHAAHAHAAH! AND THEN 50 MORE SHORYUKENS! AND THEN THE ENEMY IS ALL LIKE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!....................AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
I'M BLEEDING! AHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!! And then Mel is all like YEAH BITCH YOUR DEAD! FUCK YOU SAGAT! YOUR A FAGAT! BECAUSE IT RHYMES! AHAHAHAHAH! And then the enemy would be all like AHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

yeah


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 23, 2007)

I want Dan to some back, but as a none-joke character You know have his moves do worthwhile damage.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Oct 23, 2007)

"Don't get that excited, for all we know this could come out in 2012."

I don't give a darn, I'll still cop it.I'm just happy that it's been confirmed.Shit I'd buy it even if I was an old 40 year-old just to play it with my kids and shit. You do understand that if SF4 is released it will create a whole new generation of fans right? I'm only 17 & I feel like I missed some of the dynasty. But SF4 appears to be promising. I just don't want this to get scrapped like um....Capcom Fighting Allstars did.If Capcom screws us over again I will boycott the muthafuckas


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 24, 2007)

AlphaReaver said:


> "Don't get that excited, for all we know this could come out in 2012."
> 
> I don't give a darn, I'll still cop it.I'm just happy that it's been confirmed.Shit I'd buy it even if I was an old 40 year-old just to play it with my kids and shit. You do understand that if SF4 is released it will create a whole new generation of fans right? I'm only 17 & I feel like I missed some of the dynasty. But SF4 appears to be promising. I just don't want this to get scrapped like um....Capcom Fighting Allstars did.If Capcom screws us over again I will boycott the muthafuckas



SFII WW (90 or 01, back in the arcades) is what got me real competitive in fighters. in fact in most fighters i can hold my own against anybody. 2d fighters that are not GG or those marvel vs series. don't get me wrong, i can hold my own in tekken and all. but against the creme de la creme id lose for sure. in most 2d snk and capcom brawlers i can pretty much hold my own against even the best. you where just born when i was playing the shit out of this.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 24, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> SFII WW (90 or 01, back in the arcades) is what got me real competitive in fighters. in fact in most fighters i can hold my own against anybody. 2d fighters that are not GG or those marvel vs series. don't get me wrong, i can hold my own in tekken and all. but against the creme de la creme id lose for sure. in most 2d snk and capcom brawlers i can pretty much hold my own against even the best. you where just born when i was playing the shit out of this.



Back in the day, lol, I'm fifteen. We just played MK,Tekken and SFII. Thats all we did. And then I got hooked on fighters, played SF alpha till I was about 8. Then I got into other stuff like SC and GG. And now I'm just all into SF and playing seriously with fun. I didn't know how much fighting games were so fun. The replay value of it, the way everytime you play a round it gets exciting, killing your friends record, differences in every fighter. OCV'ing your friend. Your friend OCV'ing you.  ITS GREAT!


----------



## ZE (Oct 24, 2007)

Let me know if the parrying system is back, if it is then I have no interest in this game. My least favourite Street Fighter is the third one all thanks to the parries.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 24, 2007)

ZE said:


> Let me know if the parrying system is back, if it is then I have no interest in this game. My least favourite Street Fighter is the third one all thanks to the parries.



Care to elaborate on why you don't like the parry system?
I'm just curious about this subject a lot, is it the randomness, safe option selecting, or lucky parries into hit confirmed super?

I for one do not care if the Parry system stays or not. It killed some characters but it made a lot of the characters playable. 

I'm gonna be so dissapointed if the game has some kind of Custom Combo option like A2 and CvS2, Variable Combo option like A3, and Custom Combo supers like Yun's Genei-Jin. Everytime Capcom pull something like that the CC, VC, or CC super goes broken.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 24, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Care to elaborate on why you don't like the parry system?
> I'm just curious about this subject a lot, is it the randomness, safe option selecting, or lucky parries into hit confirmed super?
> 
> I for one do not care if the Parry system stays or not. It killed some characters but it made a lot of the characters playable.
> ...



They'll probably add a parry off/on option. Why you not like custom combo? I'm surprised at you Duy, you hate everything about fighting games yet you seem like your a murderer in the genre. lol WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!?!?!?


----------



## Free Meal Man (Oct 24, 2007)

Parries suck because they get rid of mind games in place of guessing games. Normally getting a character into the corner and knocking them down was to the other players advantage but with parries it makes it 50-50 for both. I agree though custom comboes need to go especially after Sakura and Bison in cvs2.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2007)

cool but I'm always a sucker for the original


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I think Parries added a lot into the mind games because Parries beats Hits, Hits beats Throws, and Throws beats Parries; a fancier Rock, Paper, Scissors. The one thing I absolutely love about Parries is that it gets rid of repetetive play. Both players has to constantly mix it up or they'll get parried into a fat combo. Rushdown at the wall is still very scary. Wakeup parries is one of the worst thing you can ever do; you gotta have a lot of balls to attempt that.

Hahahahaha, I can tolerate with a lot of things really. It's just that everytime Capcom tries to put in some kind of custom combo that option quickly becomes the BEST option in the game. 

Alpha 2:
If blocked high before the CC flash the initiator can sweep you because it's unblockable. Right then and there they can follow up with HUGE damage, we're looking at 40-80% damage, and CCs in A2 can be activated anytime as long as you have 1 stock and up.

Alpha 3:
Variable combos made the game a HUGE turtlefest with both players rushing down for a bit then back off and whiff build meter. Oh yea, if you have a decent moveset and a beastly VC that character is automatically Top Tier...V-Akuma anyone? Oh yea!!! Karin, Sagat, and Vega has this very practical infinite that they can pull of courtesy of VCs.

CvS2:
A-Groove > All Grooves. Go on youtube and look up BAS. Sakura's ShoShoSho and Bison's Paint The Fence combo are two of the most deadliest combos in the game boasting 50-80% damage; Sakura can do 30-40% damage even if you block.

3rd Strike:
Okay Yang's Seiei-Enbu sucks, but Yun's Genei-Jin made him the BEST character in the game. If you're solid with Genei-Jin, you can pretty much attack relentlessly and unlike other CCs in other game, Yun can block inbetween. Meter is stupid short, damage is very consistent, can be comboed off his chain combo and other normals, can be hit confirmed anywhere on the field, once activated Yun controls the whole field regardless of position, and the worst part...he usually builds off 30-40% of his meter after a Genei-Jin combo for more Genei-Jin madness......yea Yun's too fucken good. I should've picked him up a long time ago instead of Ken and Chun-Li, ugh.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2007)

its about damn time!!!!!!!!!!!!!

capcom is finally reviving street fighter. thank god, this game should be awsome


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 25, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Well I think Parries added a lot into the mind games because Parries beats Hits, Hits beats Throws, and Throws beats Parries; a fancier Rock, Paper, Scissors. The one thing I absolutely love about Parries is that it gets rid of repetetive play. Both players has to constantly mix it up or they'll get parried into a fat combo. Rushdown at the wall is still very scary. Wakeup parries is one of the worst thing you can ever do; you gotta have a lot of balls to attempt that.
> 
> Hahahahaha, I can tolerate with a lot of things really. It's just that everytime Capcom tries to put in some kind of custom combo that option quickly becomes the BEST option in the game.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm...maybe you grew up to fast and lost the kid inside you.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 25, 2007)

first of parries are what made sf3 the best sf game ever. yes, better than ssf2t and a2&3. so yes, i hope it returns. 

p.s. im very happy to see the new younger generation still playing and getting into 2d fighters. i thought all of y'all only played 3d and 2d was slowly but surely dying. y'all made me happy man. if these games do good we might see some other great fighters return. cant wait. 

one question though, the people from my generation are what we call the pros, we own (not all of us, but the skilled ones). im really interested to see what you guys got in games like third strike or kof 98 or motw as example. since we played these games more than 15 years we might have different styles, im just interested in yours (if your skilled). is your style more the american style with turtling and defending or more like the japanese and asians in general, who are far more aggressive (and skilled) and play mind games and break through defenses. me, im a japanese style player.

edit: parries made the game far deeper and helped with mindgames actually, so i don't understand your point. and i fucking hate chun, you need the least skill of all characters to win with her, her and gill that is. but gill is a freaking boss, she is just chun. yes, yun is the best in the game, but only a few points higher than chun who is second strongest (we don't count gill, as he own everybody in the game). 

also, without a good arcade stick characters like dudley and yun pretty much suck. you know how hard it is to perform and remember all those chains with a ps2 pad? those L1 and 2's and R2's are garbage. same for the dpad. the analog is even worse. i wish i could find the ps2 neo cd pad somewhere. its the best pad ever IMO, as good as a stick, only not as durable. ive killed at least 4 neo cd pads ove the years. but then again, ive had my neo cd since 94.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2007)

Even though the only SF I heavily got into was an EX title (Garuda's mah homeboy >.>), I'm quite excited for this title, as I do heavily prefer 2D-fighters, mainly Guilty Gear (regardless of previously stated dislike for the series in this thread) and the like, I wonder which characters, by history in the series, would be most suited for me to start out with for the basics and then proceed to acquire some more experience and skill with other characters that'd suit my general play-style in fighters more. So if anyone could share some light on the various characters, or perhaps share some guides, quizzes and whatnot, that'd be quite lovely.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2007)

since capcom is working on a new street fighter they need to bring back the power stone series.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 25, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> first of parries are what made sf3 the best sf game ever. yes, better than ssf2t and a2&3. so yes, i hope it returns.
> 
> p.s. im very happy to see the new younger generation still playing and getting into 2d fighters. i thought all of y'all only played 3d and 2d was slowly but surely dying. y'all made me happy man. if these games do good we might see some other great fighters return. cant wait.
> 
> ...



I grew up during the arcade times and I pretty much lived and breathed arcades when I was a kid; I'm 19 now. I spent a lot of my days playing A2, XvSF, Rival Schools, and Tekken 3 when I was younger. I was the coolest kid in the arcades because I knew how to pick Shadow Lady in MvC1, lol.

However, I only got into competetive play in 2004 (Thank Daigo for that). So before then my knowledge of the game was quite limited with simple fireball traps and simple mixups. I am a decent player at most considering I was very on-and-off during 2006-2007 because I started playing WoW (WoW is evil don't play it). I honestly just got back into playing fighters, relearning executions, and going to arcades again.

Not baggin on you but you said you would be considered a "pro"; do you have any videos or high tourney placings? Because to me the "pros" are those players who really really are fucken damn good ie KO, Amir, Ohnuki, Boss, etc. 

Um...my style?
It varies and is heavily dependant on how good the other player is. If the other guy is solid and runs a good footsies game then I'll play a bit more defensive and wait for a solid knockdown to start rushing down and mixing it up. I think it's more important to just play toward adaptation than just running a gameplan of just turtling or rushing down.

I don't believe that because of where we live we play a certain way like how you stated. The Japs can be just as turtle and the Americans can be just as aggressive. Ever watch Kuroda play? Right at the start of the match he just back dashes all the way to the wall and turtles. Someone once said Kuroda's Q makes Justin Wong's Chun-Li look like a rushdown character. I also think it's more a of a fad. It's pretty evident at times to see West Coast vs. East Coast in MvC2. West Coast loves rushdown and East Coast loves running away and zoning.

On a side note, Chun is a lot harder to play than she really is. Yes, she's harder to play than Ken, Yang, Dudley, etc. It's a lot more than just spamming a bunch of Fierce, c.Forward, and Kara-Throws. You gotta have a pretty damn good footsies game to play Chun to her fullest; low reaction and execution = weak Chun.



Hahahaha, sorry Ryoshi I'm gangster I lived on the streets so I grew up too fast.......kidding.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 26, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I grew up during the arcade times and I pretty much lived and breathed arcades when I was a kid; I'm 19 now. I spent a lot of my days playing A2, XvSF, Rival Schools, and Tekken 3 when I was younger. I was the coolest kid in the arcades because I knew how to pick Shadow Lady in MvC1, lol.
> 
> However, I only got into competetive play in 2004 (Thank Daigo for that). So before then my knowledge of the game was quite limited with simple fireball traps and simple mixups. I am a decent player at most considering I was very on-and-off during 2006-2007 because I started playing WoW (WoW is evil don't play it). I honestly just got back into playing fighters, relearning executions, and going to arcades again.
> 
> ...



lolololol ah man this is funny as hell ( hell's not funny kids)

I guess my style is just GO KILL AND DON'T LET THEM FUCKING MOVE! TORTURE!!!!!! Oh and I like to make it look fancy so the match doesn't get dull. Is that American? lol Well it always works for me, except for when your fighting a scrub.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Oct 27, 2007)

setoshi said:


> In every SF they need new characters, I wonder who they'll keep out from SF3: 3rd Strike and add on SF4.


.

Hopefully we'll have makoto.


----------



## Sho (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh my god.  Where the hell have I been?

..._Street Fighter 4_....

*faints*


----------



## Omega id (Oct 27, 2007)

Forgot about this topic since I got banned. lol

Anyway I was working this whole week so I haven't been online since I got banned anyway... ANYWAY... I only have one wishlist...

Older + Hotter versions of Sakura, Cammy & Karin (V-ism like...!)
&
Guile

Plus Ryu's original SF2 stage with remix of his theme song... for old times sake... then they can add all the new content they want


----------



## Bender (Oct 27, 2007)

THIS IS GONNNA....BE....SO....FUCKING AWESOME! 



Sho said:


> Oh my god.  Where the hell have I been?
> 
> ..._Street Fighter 4_....
> 
> *faints*



Oh shit she's out cold!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> *Even though the only SF I heavily got into was an EX title (Garuda's mah homeboy >.>)*, I'm quite excited for this title, as I do heavily prefer 2D-fighters, mainly Guilty Gear (regardless of previously stated dislike for the series in this thread) and the like, I wonder which characters, by history in the series, would be most suited for me to start out with for the basics and then proceed to acquire some more experience and skill with other characters that'd suit my general play-style in fighters more. So if anyone could share some light on the various characters, or perhaps share some guides, quizzes and whatnot, that'd be quite lovely.



You win!  Seriously, the EX series is probably one of my favs.  Everyone should have Skullo mania!

But besides that, what kind of a fighter are you in general?  Defensive, offensive, etc?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You win!  Seriously, the EX series is probably one of my favs.  Everyone should have Skullo mania!
> 
> But besides that, what kind of a fighter are you in general?  Defensive, offensive, etc?



Yeah, Skullomania was quite a lot of win. He was my third character in EX Plus Alpha.

In general, I'm an offensive fighter. Although I can play annoyance-games and make the opponent move first, I tend to rush in. In SSBM I roll Capt. Falcon and in GGXX# I roll Slayer, if that's any help. I prefer characters that can do damage with single moves and don't have to really on intricate combo's. Speed is also a nice attribute, though I can manage with range as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2007)

Any news on SF4?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Any news on SF4?



Nope, not one single thing. I'm more excited and pumped for SSF2T:HD at the moment than SF4, since there aren't any new astonishing news out yet.


----------



## Bender (Nov 4, 2007)

Hopefully, they put in Kairi from Street Fighter EX


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hopefully, they put in Kairi from Street Fighter EX



I don't think any of the EX character will make it into SF4, considering that Capcom doesn't own any of the EX characters. 

After a long hard thought the character that I really want to star in SF4 is Cody. Hell, make him the main character instead of Ryu or Alex.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I grew up during the arcade times and I pretty much lived and breathed arcades when I was a kid; I'm 19 now. I spent a lot of my days playing A2, XvSF, Rival Schools, and Tekken 3 when I was younger. I was the coolest kid in the arcades because I knew how to pick Shadow Lady in MvC1, lol.
> 
> However, I only got into competetive play in 2004 (Thank Daigo for that). So before then my knowledge of the game was quite limited with simple fireball traps and simple mixups. I am a decent player at most considering I was very on-and-off during 2006-2007 because I started playing WoW (WoW is evil don't play it). I honestly just got back into playing fighters, relearning executions, and going to arcades again.
> 
> ...



just a quick mention, im not a pro with all 2d fighters or anything. i can hold my own in most and only excel in a few. my sf3ts skills are enough to win a few bouts even against people like k.o. or amir, but thats all. they'd kill me most of the time probably. but the thing is, TS came out when arcades were dying over here. so i could never play it competitively unless i was somewhere on vacation where there where arcades. or now at home on the ps2, but ps2 pad isn't the thing when you want precise execution all the time. but im definitely not your average casual player. 

games i can hold my own in against anybody are: kof 97/98, RB2 and special, LB 1 & 2 and a few others. suck at the VS series. good with SF titles and a few others, but not daigo good. 

p.s. if you know fighters and can actually play them (you can actually execute what you wanna), then chun is one of the easiest if not THE easiest character in TS. if you don't count in gill that is.


----------



## Bender (Nov 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't think any of the EX character will make it into SF4, considering that Capcom doesn't own any of the EX characters.
> 
> After a long hard thought the character that I really want to star in SF4 is Cody. Hell, make him the main character instead of Ryu or Alex.



Man fuck that! I wanna a new character!


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't think any of the EX character will make it into SF4, considering that Capcom doesn't own any of the EX characters.
> 
> After a long hard thought the character that I really want to star in SF4 is Cody. Hell, make him the main character instead of Ryu or Alex.



Dats sum ol bullshit. Cody was Alpha 3. Now u could bring him back...but I want some new cats, with some old cats. SAGAT!! I swear im bout to just sketch up some characters.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 5, 2007)

as long as yun and yang are in the game im cool with it.


----------



## Free Meal Man (Nov 5, 2007)

The game needs Charlie (no Remy or Guile) Ingrid also, and Rose or Sakura/Karin.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Y'know, I wasn't really too amped for this game, until I saw this thread, and actually THOUGHT about the fact that they're coming out with a new SF game.
...Now I fucking can't wait! xD
Man, I wonder what platforms it's gonna be on... Was there an announcement that had anything to do with that?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Y'know, I wasn't really too amped for this game, until I saw this thread, and actually THOUGHT about the fact that they're coming out with a new SF game.
> ...Now I fucking can't wait! xD
> Man, I wonder what platforms it's gonna be on... Was there an announcement that had anything to do with that?



No platform has been confirmed yet, the only two major announcement about SF4 is that SF4 is now in production and that Capcom Japan is working on it instead of Capcom USA.

No platforms, character roster, 2D/2.5D/3D, fighting system etc. have been confirmed yet. However, it is rumored that this game could come out near the end of next year or the year after. 

Also during the interview with one of the major heads at Capcom, the interviewer asked is the game going to run 2D or 3D and the guy said to rewatch the trailer carefully to find the answer to that. Which is why people are making predictions of it running 2.5D because the graphics looks cell-shaded in a sense and that Ken and Ryu only fought in a linear pattern; they never once side stepped or change the linear angle in which they fought on, only the camera moved around. On the same notion, Ryu did a kind of blue aura thing when they fought which kinda scared people because it look as if he activated a Custom Combo during that fight and if you read my earlier post about Custom Combos done by Capcom you'll know why people are against it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2007)

I've found the char from Third Strike that I'd like to play in SFIV. :3


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No platform has been confirmed yet, the only two major announcement about SF4 is that SF4 is now in production and that Capcom Japan is working on it instead of Capcom USA.
> 
> No platforms, character roster, 2D/2.5D/3D, fighting system etc. have been confirmed yet. However, it is rumored that this game could come out near the end of next year or the year after.
> 
> Also during the interview with one of the major heads at Capcom, the interviewer asked is the game going to run 2D or 3D and the guy said to rewatch the trailer carefully to find the answer to that. Which is why people are making predictions of it running 2.5D because the graphics looks cell-shaded in a sense and that Ken and Ryu only fought in a linear pattern; they never once side stepped or change the linear angle in which they fought on, only the camera moved around.



Aww... That far away? T_T
Bummer...
Ah, well... Hopefully it'll just be totally amazing to make up for the torture that the long wait will put me through. xDDD


----------



## dark0samurai (Nov 20, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm....

3D or 2D...what do u think?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2007)

......Didn't we talk about graphics already like, 4 pages back?


----------



## dark0samurai (Nov 20, 2007)

my bad ^^;;


----------



## TheWon (Nov 20, 2007)

*I love EX!*



Donkey Show said:


> You win!  Seriously, the EX series is probably one of my favs.  Everyone should have Skullo mania!
> 
> But besides that, what kind of a fighter are you in general?  Defensive, offensive, etc?



Didn't you guys just love the music on EX. Sakura's, Skullo mania, and don't forget M-Bison!

SAKURA PRECIOUS HEART
Shadow Temple by Moi Dix Mois <3

SKULLOMANIA THEME
Shadow Temple by Moi Dix Mois <3

M-Bison:
Shadow Temple by Moi Dix Mois <3


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 20, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Didn't you guys just love the music on EX. Sakura's, Skullo mania, and don't forget M-Bison!
> 
> SAKURA PRECIOUS HEART
> Shadow Temple by Moi Dix Mois <3
> ...



Sakura's theme was dope in EX, but all of her theme songs were good in every single game she was in.


----------



## Jin22 (Nov 20, 2007)

If this is true,  then it's about freakin' time.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 20, 2007)

i have not played the normal 3..i only have alpha 3 on psp XD...what is the story line behind street fighter? (omg gets bashed for being a n00b)


----------



## K' (Nov 20, 2007)

You should all click my sig and join my FC.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 21, 2007)

*Jin22:* This is real, Capcom announced this officially at some Capcom convention in London not too long ago. You can check out the trailer here....

*Hitaru:* It's all good, I'll let you know whatever I know. Here is what happened in chronological order...

SFI: Sagat created the first Street Fighter tournament so he can test his might and find out if he is the strongest fighter in the world. Well Ryu made it all the way to the finals and fought against Sagat. Ken did not enter this tournament he was back in America I think at the time. Well the real victor was Sagat and as Sagat approaches Ryu while he is on the floor the evil intent aka the Satsui no Hadou succumbed Ryu because he wanted to win so bad. Well right after th SnH took over his body he did a wake up dragon punch which knocked Sagat out and gave Sagat that big ol' scar on his chest. Blah blah blah Ryu is the winner and returns home to see his master (Gouken) murdered by his brother Gouki aka Akuma.

SFA1: This game was not canon.

SFA2: My knowledge if very vague around here but Ryu went in search of Akuma. At this time M.Bison came into power and pretty much just started his Shadowloo. Well during this time a lot of the characters were VERY irrelevant in terms of story. Major turning points were Ryu meeting up with Sakura who turned out to be his number one fan and shortly trained under him (Sakura's a beast she learned the Hadouken just by watching Ryu, and supposedly her ki control was almost better than Charlie's). Ryu meeting up with Akuma and losing the battle resulting in Akuma telling him that he has no chance against him unless he taps into the SnH again. Lastly, Ken found Ryu and fought against him and this was one of the official matches where Ken beats Ryu. Ken then told Ryu to clear his mind and not fall for Akuma's words and gave Ryu his red hairband which later on Ryu uses as his headband. Oh yea forgot, Rose also met up with Ryu trying to help him in some way I forgot.

SFA3: M.Bison came into power and started huge terrorist attacks. It was pretty much the whole cast versus Bison at this point. I am not sure who was there at the battle against Bison but these are the ones I know. Ryu was brainwashed by Bison and Sakura, Sagat, and Ken came after Bison to get him back. Sagat fought against Bison while Sakura and Ken fought against Ryu. At the end Ryu regained his sanity and I forgot what happened to Bison around this time. However, Charlie, Guile, and Chun-Li were in the base as well and stuff happened I forgot but Charlie ran a plane into Bison's base destroying it and Guile and Chun-Li made it out. This is why people speculate if Charlie is really dead or not because it was never confirmed. Lastly, Rose seperated Bison from his real body resulting in him losing a huge amount of his powers. I do not know what happened to Bison's soul during this time but...

SFII: Bison's soul found a new body which is the skinnier version. He then reformed Shadoloo and made the 2nd Street Fighter tournament. SFII was VERY weird like nobody really knows who won the tournament. It was rumored that Guile was the one who won the tournament or Chun-Li I forgot. But I know for sure Bison was killed off by Akuma. This is where people again started to speculate what really happened to Bison because Akuma killed him with the Shungokusatsu aka Raging Demon. Technically the Raging Demon not only kills you but it sends you to a demon world where the demons will tear away your soul for a whopping 15 hits, lol. 

SFIII:NG: Never happened.

SFIII:2I: My knowledge of the SFIII series is EXTREMELY poor just to warn you. Gill is some demigod that wanted to find the strongest fighter in which he can use for some kind of specimen so he created the 3rd Street Fighter tournament. I do not know who made it to the finals in 2I. Well during the battle Akuma popped out of nowhere again and killed off Gill using the Raging Demon. But Gill resurrected himself. Other facts I know about 2I was that Ryu beat the shit out of Alex without breaking a sweat. Ryu also beat up Hugo who miraculously survived a hit from Ryu's Shin Shoryuken which at the time was one of the strongest moves in the world. Ryu horrifically lost to Oro. Fun fact...Oro hides his hands behind his back to give himself a handicap. He is one of the strongest characters in the SF universe waaaay up there with Akuma, Shin Bison, and Gill.

SFIII:3S: I actually know absolutely nothing about 3s in terms of story even though I play it all the time. All I know is that Gill is back and weird shit happened. One thing I know for sure is that Ryu is now training with Oro which rises the theory of Ryu being insanely powerful storywise and having some moves from Oro like the chicken kick, hahaha. Ken for sure won the American fighting tournament and Akuma destroyed that one big rock in Australia which shows you that Akuma is only getting stronger and stronger as days pass.

Actually I remember now...Chun-Li's kids (she runs some kind of dojo or orphanage) were kidnapped by Urien. I'm not surprised I mean...look at Urien. Well in all seriousness Urien kidnapped them to use them as test subjects I think just like how Necro was a test subject of Gill. Chun-Li eventually got them back I think, but I'm sure she did because she's the "world's strongest woman".

Well that's all I can recall, I'm sure there's a much better source for the SF story even though it's all out of place and extremely confusing.

<3 SF


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 21, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds about right.

But the Alpha 3 ordeal is real iffy and is basically Bison going thru hell.  I thought Sagat fought Ryu cuz it was then that Sagat said lets be cool and Ryu has some growing to do. Everyone else tackled Bison.

As far as Charlies death...I think that after Bison ran off after dealing with so many street fighters, he went back to the base where Guile and Charlie happen to infiltrate and set bombs. Bison, fights them off and is about to use the Psycho Drive but Charlie goes for a suicide move, Guile is told to escape. Boom. Bison Survives, but to his surprise Rose puts things to an end.

But whoops he was able to transfer to a new body (which was supposed to be Cammy, but she went awol after dealing with Vega. She ended up with some lil group in green). 

SFIII...Gill is pulling a Shadaloo all over except his approach is a bit more divine and cult like, instead of the terroristic Bison. Just props to Gill for being the only other person besides Gen to be alive after the Raging Demon.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for the information ^^ really appreciate it


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 22, 2007)

is there any news on this game yet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 22, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is there any news on this game yet.



Nope, I doubt Capcom will announce any kind of information on SF4 for a while. So just hold on tight and hope for the best. As for now SSF2T:HD is getting more attention because major changes have been made that can effect gameplay greatly.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 25, 2007)

In-depth breakdown on the SFIV trailer and its clues.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 25, 2007)

Word is we will be getting more news on this in Feburary during some Arcade convention or something. Rumors tho


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 25, 2007)

HADOKEN! SHORYUKEN!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 26, 2007)

Does Anybody remember those two twins from alpha 3 who were serving M. Bison, does anybody know if they are going to be SFIV?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 26, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Does Anybody remember those two twins from alpha 3 who were serving M. Bison, does anybody know if they are going to be SFIV?



Do you mean Juli and Juni?

Well they weren't twins and I have no idea what happened to Juni but Juli was affiliated with T.Hawk somehow and I think she went with him after A3. I doubt they'll make a comeback, if any of the 13 original Dolls were to return Cammy would definately be the first.

The only twins in the SF series were Yun and Yang.


----------



## shingen (Nov 26, 2007)

i cant even begin to think how it will look i mean this is next gen its gonna look just like the trailer,for the most part

 here's hoping fei long dhalsim and karin return

and if she's in please change karins f forward kick so that she leaves the ground like yuns kick


----------



## delirium (Nov 27, 2007)

> here's hoping fei long dhalsim and karin return



Most definitely. I'd love to see those characters back. Especially Karin.


----------



## dark0samurai (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey pplz, check out the Trailer Analysis here: 

all is not lost methinks....what do u make of it?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 27, 2007)

dark0samurai said:


> Hey pplz, check out the Trailer Analysis here:
> 
> all is not lost methinks....what do u make of it?



Look 7 posts up.



Duy Nguyen said:


> In-depth breakdown on the SFIV trailer and its clues.



hmmz, look around more.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2007)

> According to Next-Gen's blog, Capcom may be revealing a bit more of the recently announced Street Fighter IV this Thursday, including exactly how the game will look. How will the company show it off? Presumably via EGM magazine, by way of 1UP. The current issue of EGM teases in its closing comments "We're kicking off our first issue of the new year with a cover story so epic, we can't even tell you about it", signing off with a roman numeral three that looks suspiciously like it belongs in a Street Fighter logo. 1UP writes today that "you won't be disappointed" by the new EGM cover it will reveal on December 6th. Coincidence? Doubt it!
> 
> Uh oh. That's the day the new Grand Theft Auto IV trailer hits the web. Time to bring in some reserve internets.
> 
> UPDATE: Reader Jon points out that these Street Fighter roman numerals have been running for the last three issues. I just checked back issues #221 and #222 which contain I and II respectively on the Next Month page.





> LOG - A Capcom rep has told Next-Gen that this Thursday, we just might finally find out what Street Fighter IV is going to look like...
> 
> ImageChatting with a Capcom rep Tuesday, we asked how Street Fighter IV is coming along ("great," of course) and what exactly it's going to look like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 5, 2007)

^Yup yup, Seth from SRK said the same thing too.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2007)

Got SF:AC today.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 5, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Got SF:AC today.



I use to love my SF:AC to death, but now I very much dislike HSF.

Still a good substitute for ST and a good access to the closest thing to the perfect 3s machine. However, that minor speed increase in 3s is really getting to me sometimes.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2007)

I just stick to playing Third Strike, anyway.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 6, 2007)

One more day. 


SHORYUKEN


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 6, 2007)

STREET FIGHTER FUCKING IV


> Though the screenshot doesn't answer this question outright, we can confirm that the game's graphics are polygonal but the gameplay is strictly 2D. There will be new moves, locations, and gameplay features, while the standard six button control scheme remains. Ryu and Ken return along with Chun-Li and Dhalsim, but beyond that the character roster is a mystery. And then there's the issue of what platform(s) the game will end up on, which at this point Capcom is keeping close to its chest (if you search 1UP's database, you'll find listings for arcade, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions, but those are just guesses based on the graphical quality).
> 
> For the full reveal of the game -- including hands-on impressions, a rundown of the new gameplay system, and loads of details on new features -- look for the January 2008 issue of EGM in stores soon and hitting subscribers any day now. And then after you check the issue out, keep your eye on 1UP's Street Fighter IV hub page for ongoing coverage continuing into January.


Here's a picture.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 6, 2007)

hoshit! awesome


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 6, 2007)

God damn it...the bitch returns again.

I am kind of happy that Dhalsim is returning. His gameplay has always been long range poking and zoning, which means the Parry system may not return at all. I'm sure Capcom realized that the Parry system forced everyone to pretty much fight at the same range and they wouldn't want to shit out on Dhalsim like how they made Necro crappy.

The Ryu design doesn't look to bad either, he's still ugly as ever, yay.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm debating if I should cut school today.street Fighter is serious bizness


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow.  I'm kinda interested with that screenshot.  And I really don't like Street Fighter.  This interest will probably die off after seeing it in action or playing it myself.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 6, 2007)

my heart is broken. now all hope for kof XII is also over with this 3d cell shaded bullshit. i knew it was too good to be true, a true new sf4 in 2d. fuck it. hopefully its half as enjoyable as TS.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 6, 2007)

the thing that worries me is the character development. are all the characters going to look the same as far as physical apperence and age,(like it has been for the last 20 or so years) or will there be some physical differences for a change.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 6, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> my heart is broken. now all hope for kof XII is also over with this 3d cell shaded bullshit. i knew it was too good to be true, a true new sf4 in 2d. fuck it. hopefully its half as enjoyable as TS.



What's wrong with it?

The graphics may be 3D and all but the fighting style is kept strictly 2D with the 6-button setup. As long as this doesn't turn out shit horrible and floaty like the EX series, this game has A LOT of potential.



No parries please!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Street Fighter IV?! *


*Spoiler*: _even Deadpool is excited_


----------



## Free Meal Man (Dec 6, 2007)

Judging by Ryu's stance I guess he really did get some training in with Oro. Wish they would have kept it with 2-D sprites, but they can probably do more with 3-D models(moves, lighting, etc). I'm surprised we get a screen shot so early while nothing has been released on KOFXII, oh and I bet this is going to have alternate outfits or models for all the characters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

He has a buldge...


----------



## slimscane (Dec 6, 2007)

*Bad news*
2.5D instead of full 2D
*Good news*
gameplay is still 2D
it looks gorgeous none the less
*Dhalsim*


[size=+2]YOGA FLAME![/size]​


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 6, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> God damn it...the bitch returns again.
> 
> I am kind of happy that Dhalsim is returning. His gameplay has always been long range poking and zoning, which means the Parry system may not return at all. I'm sure Capcom realized that the Parry system forced everyone to pretty much fight at the same range and they wouldn't want to shit out on Dhalsim like how they made Necro crappy.
> 
> The Ryu design doesn't look to bad either, he's still ugly as ever, yay.



I always found Ryu to be a dashing fellow though...this model no exception.  

I hope this doesn't mean the end of parrys like you say though.  I figure they're gonna make this game drastically different like many other installments, but I'd really miss that aspect being gone.  As for Chun Li, I doubt she'll be too cheap this time around.  They've had years to analyze her....then again before TS came out they analyzed her for years as well and she was turned into a monster as a result >.>


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 6, 2007)

CAPCOM? KICKS OFF THE NEXT GENERATION OF FIGHTING GAMES WITH STREET FIGHTERTM IV
    The Next Round of the Definitive Fighting Game Experience Combines 3D Graphics with Classic Street Fighter Feel
    Capcom?, a leading worldwide developer and publisher of video games, today officially announced development of Street Fighter? IV, the next iteration of the genre-establishing fighting game series. This marks the first new entry announced in nearly eight years, following the acclaimed Street Fighter III Third Strike.

    In its amazing twenty year history, Street Fighter has revolutionized the fighting genre and created a global legacy like no other. Few details have been released on the new game, outside of a heart-pounding preview trailer that set the gaming community on fire when it was released in October on the official website, StreetFighterWorld.com.

    Capcom is proud to announce the return of four classic ?World Warriors? in Street Fighter IV: returning favorites Ryu, Ken, Chun-Li, and Dhalsim. The characters and environments are rendered in stylized 3D computer graphics (CG), while the game is played in the classic Street Fighter 2D perspective with additional 3D camera flourishes. The traditional six-button controls for the game will return, with a host of new special moves and features integrated into the input system. Mixing tried-and-true classic moves and techniques with all-new, never-before-seen gameplay systems, Street Fighter 4 brings a brand new fighting game to fans the world over.

    Everything that made the legendary Street Fighter II a hit in arcades, living rooms and dormitories all over the world has been brought to bear here, with even more surprises. With the inclusion of Capcom?s latest advancements in new generation technology, Street Fighter IV promises to deliver an extraordinary experience that will re-introduce the world to the time-honored art of virtual martial arts.

    Features:
    ? 2D/3D fighting environments
    ? Classic Street Fighter characters re-imagined for a new generation of gamers
    ? New special moves that go beyond any Street Fighter fan?s wildest imagination
    ? Amazing locations never seen before in a Street Fighter game
    ? New gameplay elements provide new challenges for both newcomers and the most seasoned Street Fighter pro.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Brazilian gaming blog Blogeek has apparently gotten big news on the upcoming Street Fighter IV game and they are more than happy to share it with the Internets. Check out the translated info below:

    The graphics aren't the way they are in the teaser that everyone watched. The game's still pretty, but it has nothing of that ink-splashing or anything. Art direction is interesting. Unlike all the other 3D fighters, SFIV is not meant to be photo realistic.

    Street Fighter IV runs at 60 frames per second.

    Street Fighter IV will have online play.

    The game takes place after Super Street Fighter II Turbo and before SFIII. The good news is that the character roster will be made of many old-school brawlers and some entirely new ones. There are two new girls on the list. We will probably not see any SFIII characters.

    The stage you saw at 1Up, if you didn't figure out, is Chun-Li's Stage from SF2.

    The excellent Parry system form SFIII is gone. The new system seems to be called Saving or Revenge (we're not sure about the name). We don't know exactly how it works, but it's built around cancels. And we do know we'll have another gauge to activate the Saving/Revenge stuff, besides the usual Super Gauge.

    Supers are there (although they didn't decide yet if it will be like in SSF2T or SFIII), and now they've put another moves called Ultras. These makes your character throws a auto combo with tons of moves. It's like a custom combo ... except by the custom part.

    Shen Long may appear in the game. We are NOT kidding.

    The consoles are not decided yet, really. But, assuming that SFIV will have online play, we can obviously think of Xbox 360 and PS3 (duh). It's very likely that we'll see an arcade version without online mode too, and our sources told us that Capcom could put some test machines in Japan arcades in Q2 next year.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 6, 2007)

*has a geekasm*


----------



## Biolink (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds like Alpha Counters(Or something deadly similar) are back.

But booooooooooooooo No Yun,Yang,Makoto,Ibuki,or Urien.I really liked the 3rd generation characters


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 6, 2007)

As a huge fan of the EX series, this turns me on.  Please add Skullomania.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 6, 2007)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No parries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!
Alpha Counters making some kind of subtle return!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????

Capcom to release arcade loc test!?
Does this mean they're having actual arcade machines!?


It's time for me to make my return to the arcades...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, there's going to be arcade machines, which is pretty damn cool.  Golfland once again, eh?

Plus I want a petition to add Skullomania.  Who's with me?!?!?!

Oh shit, didn't realize I surpassed 10,000 posts. XD


----------



## Biolink (Dec 6, 2007)

I hope this game gets big.Perfect time to mop up some scrubs


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 6, 2007)

Im having an explodgasm right now.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 7, 2007)

.... awesome


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 7, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> What's wrong with it?
> 
> The graphics may be 3D and all but the fighting style is kept strictly 2D with the 6-button setup. As long as this doesn't turn out shit horrible and floaty like the EX series, this game has A LOT of potential.
> 
> ...



first thing wrong with the game, no parries. second thing wrong with the game, character models look uninspiring, to say the least. third thing wrong with the game, the graphics don't look anything near the quality of SC4, DOA4, VF5, T6. 

the rest of the subtle game changes can be good or bad, depending on how they are worked out. remember the first in the series always sucks, compared to the later eps. SFIIING, SFZ, SFIIWW. 

still, my biggest gripe about it, no 2d. what im worried about even more is, will we be seeing complete 2d fighters ever again, NEW 2d fighters, that have improved as much as SFIII had improved over SFZ. KOFXII will probvably have the same look, which im not too thrilled about. lets just hope it turns out decent at least.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm fine with no parrying.

I don't want a new 3rd Strike.Not that there was anything wrong with 3rd Strike,but I'd rather they experiment.The series does advance gameplay wise with each generation

Graphics will come in time as well.This game doesn't come out until what Q4 of next year.

The only thing I haven't liked,is the sound of Ultras.The idea sounds stupid as hell.Get that shit out of the game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

More pics [sorry if this has been posted already]

RS

Ken looks like a retard.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 7, 2007)

Biolink said:


> I'm fine with no parrying.
> 
> I don't want a new 3rd Strike.Not that there was anything wrong with 3rd Strike,but I'd rather they experiment.The series does advance gameplay wise with each generation
> 
> ...



the ultras don't matter, you can simply look at them as level 3 supers (like in SFZ/A) or super that takes all supermeter (like gouki shun goku satsu, and demon fist, or however you call the move he hits the grounds with with the pillars. oro and his big fireball that needs all 3 levels from the fb super, and many more). 

i don't think well be seeing much improvement in the graphics either. besides, its time for sf to move the fuck on. every time the game moves forward a bit, we get taken the fuck back again. first sf2. then we get alpha, which is after 1 but before 2. finally we get sf3. and now we get sf4, which in turn is before sf 3 but after sf 2. could it have been any gayer? is capcom so afraid of making a new story and new themes around sf? cause i was expecting the final battle between ryu and gouki to happen in sf4, not be taken back another few years storyline wise. 

you know what, i would be happier if this turns out to be a special version of sf4, and the true 2d one which is further in the story gets released later. yeah, right. still, gotta keep the hope up for a good game, even if it isn't 2d (capfuckersssss)

besides, parrying is great. its like taking out super or dashes or blocking out of the game. some shit thats introduced should never be taken out, parries is one of dem.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 7, 2007)

Dhalisman looks awesome. Dodon Ray!


----------



## Banshi (Dec 7, 2007)

I knew this game was going to be in 3D. fine with me


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope there's no much strafing involved.. i hate it cause i never use it... but some opponents do it against me on other fighting games XP...


----------



## Biolink (Dec 7, 2007)

> besides, parrying is great. its like taking out super or dashes or blocking out of the game. some shit thats introduced should never be taken out, parries is one of dem.



Parrying was a nice feature.I personally won't die without it,though I can't speak for everybody else.Without parrying alot of stuff that happened wouldn't have been possible such as the Daigo full parry or Hayao's Hugo owning the crap out of KO's Yun


----------



## Miracle (Dec 7, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> STREET FIGHTER FUCKING IV
> 
> Link removed



........

That screen shot of Ryu looks nasty, 3D graphics fail for street fighter, that's not traditional. I'm glad Street Fighter is coming back in 2D game play (I hate the fact that it LOOKS 3D), where it freakin belongs, screw this generation of gaymers....


----------



## delirium (Dec 7, 2007)

Parries are gone.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 7, 2007)

What about counters?

I liked the SF Alpha counters.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2007)

amirite?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2007)

No, you're not.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2007)

As long as I get Guile, Balrog(Boxer), Sagat and Guy I'll be happy...

Not sure If I'd prefer the Special system from ST or 3.
I'd probably like the A-ism from Alpha with the 2 to 3 specials to have at once,rather then picking only one before the match.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 7, 2007)

The subject on parrying has been discussed and torn apart over and over many times. 

Basically people like parries because it gives an edge for the weaker characters and adds that flashy stuff. People who dislike parries hate the fact that a lot of the good parry options are extremely safe and the reward is pretty much a free super/knockdown. One lucky guess and wham bam the tables have turned and all it took was a random down tap (very safe) and whatnot. I use to hear a lot of people talk about how Parries gave new players a fighting chance because they can just parry your attacks, lol. You have no idea how many random low parries to c.mk xx Shippu I've done in the arcades to scrubs. I remember a lot of people here use to complain about turtling and how defensive play is lame...well did you know Parries amplified that style of play by 10 folds?

Also parries force everyone to fight at exactly the same range. There are no such thing as zoning and traps in the SFIII series. Parries took that all out which rendered a suppose to zone character like Necro into low tier. If the game plays like a mix between ST and 3s expect a lot of the scrubs to complain about Dhalsim totally zoning their asses for free.

I welcome this new style of play with open arms, I wanted SFIV and they gave it to me. We already have SFIII and I highly doubt anyone is going to stop playing that altogether; hell we still play ST. All three games should be different to expand the fun.

I'm a bit worried about the counter system. If it is anything like the previous Alpha Counters, either it will be useless or very good. For example, A2's Alpha Counter was REALLY good depending on character (Ken, Rose, Chun, etc.), but A3's Alpha Counter sucked royal ass for everyone.

Also to whomever talked about strafing...there will be no strafing. This game is running full 2D gameplay so there won't be any kind of strafing hopefully. Strafing in a game like SF is one of the most stupidest thing Capcom can add in. Parries made fireballs shitty but strafing will make fireballs completely useless.

If they were going to add in the 3s system where you just pick one super per match. I seriously hope they make atleast 2/3 of the supers playable, because we all know a majority of the characters just stick to one super because the rest of them sucks ass. 

All in all, yay to no parries and boo to ugly looking Ken.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 7, 2007)

CAPCOM FUCKIN BLEW IT!

omg. This shit is EX all over again. I played EX 3 for literally 7 minutes b4 declaring it crap.

I don't care what u say, by making a 2D engine with 3D graphics, shit becomes sloppy, bulky, and movements just don't look right. How will stuff be fluid and still not seem laggy. This shit is just going to look horrible. 

I hate how Ryu looks. Fugly.

I luv'd the artwork behind SF. But in 3d it sucks. Even the Backgrounds. BAH! Im pissed.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 8, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> CAPCOM FUCKIN BLEW IT!
> 
> omg. This shit is EX all over again. I played EX 3 for literally 7 minutes b4 declaring it crap.
> 
> ...



You ain't the only one brotha, you are not alone.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 8, 2007)

Everyone should stop comparing this game to the EX series, seriously. The EX series were not created by Capcom, the only thing Capcom did to the game was give the rights to use their characters. If the EX series sucked, it's because it was made by a lousy company. 

This is the same shit that happened to the SFIII series when it first came out. Everyone just shunned at it and thought it was a stupid game. Look it now...it's one of the most popular fighting game to date. Also the same shit about parrying when SFIII first came out, "that bitch just parried my fireball, fuck this game"...now it's all "parry is the shit, I love 3s".

Same thing with the graphic remarks a long time ago. Everyone thought SFA was stupid because the anime-style animation was gay. Years later, everyone hopped on the SFA2 and SFA3 scene.

Didn't Rumble Fish play on cell shaded or some shit? Game turned out fine fluidness wise.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 8, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Everyone should stop comparing this game to the EX series, seriously. The EX series were not created by Capcom, the only thing Capcom did to the game was give the rights to use their characters. If the EX series sucked, it's because it was made by a lousy company.
> 
> This is the same shit that happened to the SFIII series when it first came out. Everyone just shunned at it and thought it was a stupid game. Look it now...it's one of the most popular fighting game to date. Also the same shit about parrying when SFIII first came out, "that bitch just parried my fireball, fuck this game"...now it's all "parry is the shit, I love 3s".
> 
> ...



Man i know EX was developed by another company. But no matter how you put it, 3D CANNOT EXECUTE LIKE 2D. With 2D sprites, you can cancel out animations and stuff and it won't look like shit, and its immediate. In 3d, if that shit happens its the choppiest look mess ever and if they want to avoid it looking like that then the game is going to have to overall move slower. 

As far as SF3, people were complaining about the lack of characters and the drop of many classical characters. But everyone and their moms were on its nuts as far as how it looks. While the gameplay scheme wasn't completely known people had confidence in the fact that it was 2d and something good could be done.

But in this case its 3d, and i see no good coming out of it. I understand it being fucking yr 2000 and all, but everything doesnt need to be fuckin 3d.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree.

They need to keep the game in 2D, 3D is not fluid and It is not traditional SF. I don't know what it is about these new generation of gamers.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me call my people in Capcom Japan and see if they can do anything to address your complaints...


----------



## Amuro (Dec 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Let me call my people in Capcom Japan and see if they can do anything to address your complaints...




 seem like a suitable compromise 



Is there a scan of Dhalsim  floating about? All i've seen is Ryu and Ken and i must say they do look cool albeit a bit bulgie XD.

Liking the direction they are taking this can't wait to see what Akuma and Sakura looks like if their in.


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2007)

Since we're going back in the timeline I hope they bring back Sakura and Karin.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> amirite?



qft


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 9, 2007)

UM, JUST SO YOU KNOW. sf EX 1 WAS CREATED BY ARIKA. the one who was originally responsible for the original SF2 and the character designs and gameplay and generally just about everything about the game. he even helped with the later games, but wasn't too much involved like he was with the first sf2 game. he did however make ex 1, which was the only playable ex game for me anywayz. so all in all. ex was capcom, and capcoms finest at that. though most of you ex players might only know it from the ps2, meaning ex 2 or 3, which fucked, i mean sucked. 

and again, sf 3d isn't the way it was supposed to be. same for kof. personally i hope they lose a lot of fucking money on it and wont make the same stupid mistake again. next gen 2d graphics, this ugly BS 3d style. fuck it, sf3 graphics, this 3d bullshit. 

p.s. i will play it if it turns out good though, sigh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> Man i know EX was developed by another company. But no matter how you put it, *3D CANNOT EXECUTE LIKE 2D.* With 2D sprites, you can cancel out animations and stuff and it won't look like shit, and its immediate. In 3d, if that shit happens its the choppiest look mess ever and if they want to avoid it looking like that then the game is going to have to overall move slower.
> 
> As far as SF3, people were complaining about the lack of characters and the drop of many classical characters. But everyone and their moms were on its nuts as far as how it looks. While the gameplay scheme wasn't completely known people had confidence in the fact that it was 2d and something good could be done.
> 
> But in this case its 3d, and i see no good coming out of it. I understand it being fucking yr 2000 and all, but everything doesnt need to be fuckin 3d.



Yeah your point makes so much sense. Especially since Super Smash Brothers Melee is a 2D fighting  game with 3D characters and is the most popular nintendo game to come out in years and is the most popular fighting game in the US.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2007)

I have no idea what you guys are complaining about. The sprites look fine, and the game is still going to be 2D. Its prob going to be very well animated also. And in the end its the gameplay that counts.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2007)

And about parrying.

Some of you guys need to use your heads. Why would there be PARRYING in Street fighter * FOUR*. Parrying is what makes Street Fighter *THREE* street fighter three.

If there was parrying, this new game would just be an add on to SF3.

EVERY street fighter is completely different.

Street Fighter 1
Street Fighter 2
Street Fighter Alpha
Street Fighter 3

All COMPLETELY different series. If SF4 had Parrying system it would just be like SF3. And SF3 wouldn't even be popular in the US if Daigo didn't parry Justin Wongs Chun Li super. Parrying believe it or not isn't that popular of a system because it turns SF3 into a guessing game.


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2007)

what..........

no parries???

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

but but ....


fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ohh well let's see how the new system of "revenge" works

but i want my parries T__T



Violent By Design said:


> And about parrying.
> 
> Some of you guys need to use your heads. Why would there be PARRYING in Street fighter * FOUR*. Parrying is what makes Street Fighter *THREE* street fighter three.
> 
> ...



Erm**

Parrying is not a guessing game....

it takes skills to parry


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 9, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah your point makes so much sense. Especially since Super Smash Brothers Melee is a 2D fighting  game with 3D characters and is the most popular nintendo game to come out in years and is the most popular fighting game in the US.



Brother i'm not trying to take anything away from Melee, but it is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT FROM STREET FIGHTER!

Dont EVER try to justify street fighter using 3d character models by comparing it to smash.

Melee doesn't play anything like SF so i don't know wtf you're trying to prove.

I'm not really trying to dog its looks, tho i really think this 3d render looks crappy. I'm more focused on how it plays. And as I said, you can't have this be 3d and look fluid, and still have the quickness of SF2, or 3.  U'll end up with so much unresponsiveness and laggy stuff with the 3d approach. 

I just don't know if people understand that. 

Besides all this, Ultimately the 3d is an uuugly copout.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't wait until my EGM gets here


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> Brother i'm not trying to take anything away from Melee, but it is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT FROM STREET FIGHTER!
> 
> Dont EVER try to justify street fighter using 3d character models by comparing it to smash.
> 
> ...


Whos words are you trying to twist? No one said anything about SF and SSB being the same.

You made the claim that a 2D fighting game can't be good with 3D models. I brought up Super Smash Brothers in which many would protest and claim that it is a good 2D fighter.

How about you stop judging the game intill it comes out. Believe it or not, just because a game is 3D doesn't mean its bad. In fact I really don't understand your argument, why would it be laggy? 

Ever play Project Justice, Tekken, Soul Calibur, Dead or Alive or King Of Fighters Maximum Impact 2? None of those games have laggy controls and yet have QCF like motions (Project Justice and KOFMI2 are both 2D fighters that are in a 3D format).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 9, 2007)

Muk said:


> what..........
> 
> no parries???
> 
> ...



It is a guessing game...

You tap forward or down hoping to get a parry. You don't input and do stuff to make this parry work. If you see Ken sticking out a lot of c.mk at a certain range, well the skill you speak of in the next situation which is you tapping down at that range to get parry is really a guess. You just guessed if he's gonna stick out another c.mk or not. 

That is why at high level play parries aren't very common because it is too risky and too much of a guess to go for. Most of the parries you see at high level matches are option select parries and super super super safe lucky guesses.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 9, 2007)

_And as I said, you can't have this be 3d and look fluid, and still have the quickness of SF2, or 3. U'll end up with so much unresponsiveness and laggy stuff with the 3d approach._

You're wrong, I will add no argument though, since it's so obvious you're wrong  . It's like you never played a 3D game before seriously. Soul calibur is quick, it's not laggy, it's in 3D  !



> It is a guessing game...



A guessing game that requires skills (every one is happy!!).


----------



## Naruto12805 (Dec 10, 2007)

all capcom had to do to make the game awesome is keep it 2d, have all the characters from every street fighter made in it, and have some new characeters,moves, and tons of unlockable stages, art work, characters and modes and shit... why did they have to make some fugly game instead? This game wont even be worth collectiong becuase its so fugly


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

This game better be fluid, that is all I am asking for.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 10, 2007)

Why are people complaining about the character design, it seems fine to me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 10, 2007)

Naruto12805 said:


> all capcom had to do to make the game awesome is keep it 2d, have all the characters from every street fighter made in it, and have some new characeters,moves, and tons of unlockable stages, art work, characters and modes and shit... why did they have to make some fugly game instead? This game wont even be worth collectiong becuase its so fugly



Go play MUGEN then.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 10, 2007)

I made a comic thread for this also




NYAF 07: UDON Announces More Street Fighter Titles
Plus, the latest on the company's manga and manhwa plans.
by Scott Collura

December 9, 2007 - The UDON Entertainment panel at the New York Anime Fest today delighted Street Fighter fans immensely with the announcement that their popular line of Street Fighter comics is returning in 2008.

UDON's Jim Zubkavich explained that the company is best known for its work on the comic versions of that famous and beloved Capcom fighting game, but that they'd put the series on hiatus in recent times as they chose to focus their energies on designs for the new Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix videogame. Now that the bulk of that work has been accomplished, however, the comics are back…

- UDON Entertainment


Street Fighter II Turbo, the comic, will feature a new creative team and, according to Zubkavich, "gorgeous, dynamic, energetic stuff." The series will get into the main fighting tournaments finally and the characters will be "kicking each others' butts." Look for it this summer.

Street Fighter Legends Chun-Li will be a four-issue limited series also coming this summer. As one might imagine, it will feature everyone's favorite kick-ass Chinese fighting babe… in China kicking ass and being a babe, of course!

- UDON Entertainment


And then there's Street Fighter III New Generation, which will feature plenty of new characters. Additionally, UDON will be implementing a new rotation schedule so that a new Street Fighter book will hit every month, be it Turbo, Legends, or New Generation. That will give each art team three months to work on an issue while also focusing on game stuff. Eventually, trade paperbacks will also be released for these titles.

- UDON Entertainment


Also coming from the company is their "tent pole release" for 2008, the Street Fighter 20th Anniversary Tribute Project. This 200-plus page hardcover book will feature tons of different artists lending new pinups and images based on the enduring franchise while also opening up some pages for submissions from the fan art community as well.

UDON also has a Korean Manhwa line. Currently they have in release Dorothy of Oz by Son Hee-Joon, Star Project Chiro by Baek Hye-Kyung, and Magical JxR by Lee Sun-Young. Upcoming titles in this line will include Dear Waltz by Yoon Ji-Un, Evyione (described as The Little Mermaid in reverse), Reading Club (the first Korean girls' horror comic ever published), Chronicles of the Grim Peddler, and Daring Students' Association (think a wizard school meets the Ghostbusters).

Some other items coming from UDON in 2008 include the manga Onimusha: Twilight of Desire and Basara, some new art books (for Mega Man Zero and the Darkstalkers Graphic File, to name two), and the English edition of Robot, the prestige format anthology series that features, according to Zubkavich, "some of the best, most beautiful artwork you can find in anime." Robot will be released quarterly by UDON until the American release schedule catches up to its Japanese counterpart (it's currently up to volume nine there).

All in all, some nice tasting noodles to slurp down from UDON today. Stay tuned to IGN Anime for more news on these projects, and be sure to read all of our New York Anime Fest coverage.


----------



## FinalEnd (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn kill a game before it even comes out people! Wait till it shows some game play before you judge it


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 10, 2007)

FinalEnd said:


> Damn kill a game before it even comes out people! Wait till it shows some game play before you judge it



thats right, but we can say it looks ugly, cause it does. if you don't agree, your biased then. this isn't even remotely comparable to SC4, T6, DOA4 or VF5, not even close to it. same for the bg's. capcom went from making the greatest looking 2d fighter, to making a trashy looking 3d fighter that plays 2d but where to lazy for to actually make it 2d. . i just trust the direction this game and kofXI are heading 2, could be good. but would it have been better than the same game but in 2d?


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Why are people complaining about the character design, it seems fine to me.



It's not traditional SF. 3D is not the deal, it really never has been the deal. 3D usually kills fluidity.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2007)

Info from the January issue of EGM from the gaf.





> *SF IV Info:*
> 
> -Producer is Yoshinori Ono, who worked on SF Alpha, SF III, and oversaw Capcom Fighting Revolution
> 
> ...


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

That's good to read, they are making the gameplay stick with 2D!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2007)

Considering that was one of the first things mentioned when info was released, it shouldn't be surprising at all.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 10, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> Whos words are you trying to twist? No one said anything about SF and SSB being the same.
> 
> You made the claim that a 2D fighting game can't be good with 3D models. I brought up Super Smash Brothers in which many would protest and claim that it is a good 2D fighter.
> 
> ...



Maaan, and you're saying I'M twisting words. This whole time I've been speaking in terms of STREET FIGHTER. The Street Fighters that people play with on the serious tip have a sorta distinct feel. Simplistic. Quick, pokes, responsive, tactical, nothing really off the wall, You know. I'm saying the transfer to 3d will mess that up. EX 2/3 for example, i just can't fuck with them. It just don't feel right.

Project Justice was introduced in the 3d format so ur point is mute. KOFMI2! Thats what i fear will happen to SF4. Take away the side step and we may hav KOFMI pales in comparison to the main KOF games. Theres built in combo strings and stuff and thats never really been SF.

Tekken, Soul Calibur....dude shut your face. Those are effin great but, you are missing the point that each of these series have their own distinct feel and approach that has been kept intact from the beginning. SF in 3d, i feel will trash that feel. Thats all im sayin. Its like taking Soul Calibur and going 2d. lol wtf.

lol. Maan yall think i'm trippin' but when i read GG2 was going to be 3d, I called it not playing anything like like GG. Din know they'd go all out and make it a beat em up.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 10, 2007)

Meh just read Donkey's post. i'll shut up and wait. keke


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 10, 2007)

Scans from the latest EGM, some new pics inside. Also, details regarding some of the new mechanics. EX specials make a return, and the Revenge system seems intriguing.

 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed
 Link removed


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 10, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> Maaan, and you're saying I'M twisting words. This whole time I've been speaking in terms of STREET FIGHTER. The Street Fighters that people play with on the serious tip have a sorta distinct feel. Simplistic. Quick, pokes, responsive, tactical, nothing really off the wall, You know. I'm saying the transfer to 3d will mess that up. EX 2/3 for example, i just can't fuck with them. It just don't feel right.
> 
> Project Justice was introduced in the 3d format so ur point is mute. KOFMI2! Thats what i fear will happen to SF4. Take away the side step and we may hav KOFMI pales in comparison to the main KOF games. Theres built in combo strings and stuff and thats never really been SF.
> 
> ...



What your saying makes no sense. Your saying "its not going to feel like street fighter". But why wouldn't it? Machines can run 3D just as fast as 2D. I  don't see why it would feel different, it would just look different. And KOF regulation A is a pretty good game, maybe you haven't played it yet since it isn't out on console. Point is, its still 2D. Its going to play with a 2D just with 3D models. You've seen the scans yourself, its not going to slow down or make it feel any different. That wouldn't make any sense.

Honestly I don't think anyone would be commenting on the whole 3D thing if SF EX didn't exist. SF EX left a really bad taste, but everyone has to treat it like it never existed. Theres never going to be game with the title Street Fighter as bad as the EX series ever again.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 10, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Scans from the latest EGM, some new pics inside. Also, details regarding some of the new mechanics. EX specials make a return, and the Revenge system seems intriguing.
> 
> image
> image
> ...



I <3 you.

I'm a bit worried that this Saving and Revenge system might turn out too strong for its own good, but the idea of canceling a cancel sounds really interesting. There's gonna be A LOT of wakeup Shoryuken baits now watch.

Also I don't think Akuma is coming back since there won't be any kind of Air Fireball. Unless Akuma has no air fireball which would just make him lose trademark move outside of the Raging Demon.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 10, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> What your saying makes no sense. Your saying "its not going to feel like street fighter". But why wouldn't it? Machines can run 3D just as fast as 2D. I  don't see why it would feel different, it would just look different. And KOF regulation A is a pretty good game, maybe you haven't played it yet since it isn't out on console. Point is, its still 2D. Its going to play with a 2D just with 3D models. You've seen the scans yourself, its not going to slow down or make it feel any different. That wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> Honestly I don't think anyone would be commenting on the whole 3D thing if SF EX didn't exist. SF EX left a really bad taste, but everyone has to treat it like it never existed. Theres never going to be game with the title Street Fighter as bad as the EX series ever again.



Yea that may be it. EX is all i see in my head, when i think of 3d plus street fighter.

But as I said b4 after Donkey's post, I'ma just hope and stop shooting sf4 down.

And THANK U FINAL ULTIMA. Was wanting to read that. 

And after reading the article just now, I'll definately stop the bashing. Though u'll see me praying for this thing to turn out good. Ono being behind it keeps hope alive.

And Akuma not showing up is blasphemy. It makes no sense seeing how the last confirmed thing in SSF2T is Akuma merking Bison.

As for the Saving system, I hope there is another gameplay innovation thats Parry Tier difficult cuz after pulling the juggles i've pull in 3rd strike, this revenge thing sounds a lil like instant win. DASH CANCELS? omg this is gunna be crazy.


----------



## shingen (Dec 11, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Scans from the latest EGM, some new pics inside. Also, details regarding some of the new mechanics. EX specials make a return, and the Revenge system seems intriguing.
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...




sweet post man
anyone who doubts this game should click these links


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 11, 2007)

I just realized that there's going to be an SFIV: insert suffix  I wonder which one will be the best.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2007)

Some of the links wont work for me. Can someone explain the dash cancels, Save and Revenge systems?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

I might buy this one if they can actually make it fun and smooth

but damn can they make the guys even MORE muscly?


----------



## Miracle (Dec 11, 2007)

shingen said:


> sweet post man
> anyone who doubts this game should click these links



Ryu and Ken look like Hulk.

I will have to play the game to see what it is all about. Right now I don't like the way characters are looking right now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't trip on the graphics now, the game is said to be only 2% complete. During the EGM test Dhalsim and Chun-Li weren't even complete like they were still blocks and shit. So expect the graphics to be amped up to the quality of a PS3 and 360.

Plus...come on guys, Ryu lives on the streets; he's meant to be ugly.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2007)

Can someone tell me what the hell they said about the actual game play? What's save and revenge and this shit?


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 12, 2007)

read the egm article with the pics and youll have most of your answers. but besides the graphics not looking to be ps3 or 360 quality, the character models themselves leave a lot to be desired. well either way, dont wanna bitchtoo much about before i actually play the game. from what ive read it seems interresting enough. ugly, but interresting.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2007)

The pics don't work any more. I just want to know about the revenge and save systems.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 12, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> The pics don't work any more. I just want to know about the revenge and save systems.



I don't remember much about the system, but you can do some crazy shit like you activate the revenge bar by pressing HP+HK and you can do some attack with invicibility frames.

Another thing you can do with the meter is that you can dash cancel a special or EX move and cancel a canceled move. So you can do things like EX fireball dash cancel forward into c.shorts or wakeup Shoryu and dash cancel back if it's blocked. Also you can EX fireball canceled into EX Shoryu and other stuff like that.

Oh yea the Revenge meter is a meter of its own with 4 seperate levels in it and it builds as you take damage. So I expect the game to be a lot faster than any other SF game since when you get rushed down your meter will build allowing you to throw out that invincible move to turn the tables.

Again my memory is VERY vague about the article, you would have to go to someone with the real article if you want some real correct info.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 12, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Don't trip on the graphics now, the game is said to be only 2% complete. During the EGM test Dhalsim and Chun-Li weren't even complete like they were still blocks and shit. So expect the graphics to be amped up to the quality of a PS3 and 360.
> 
> Plus...come on guys, Ryu lives on the streets; he's meant to be ugly.



Ryu didn't look ugly in the traditional SF 2, or the SF Alpha games! Ken looked ugly as well in those pics.

I will wait to play the game and see how the combo system is and crap. I FEAR for the game's fluidity though.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, way too many complaints.  I think this game looks sick as fuck, and is going to be amazing.  It's not 3D graphics on the characters, its like a cell shading effect which is going to be crazy.  Also, for people that doubt the "Fluidity" of this game, read the article and it states that it is running in 60FPS no slow down.  If you think the characters are too bulky, you need to take a better look at SF2.  They were always like that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2007)

No Akuma? Is it true?

Also I don't know what to think about them scrapping the Alpha/3rd Strike combat system; I've gotten a bit too used to it. I hear it's going to be like SF:II with some EX elements. I'm liking the idea of this Revenge meter though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> No Akuma? Is it true?
> 
> Also I don't know what to think about them scrapping the Alpha/3rd Strike combat system; I've gotten a bit too used to it. I hear it's going to be like SF:II with some EX elements. I'm liking the idea of this Revenge meter though.



I dont remember anyone saying theres not going to be Akuma. Akuma was in SF II so he prob would be in it.

Alpha and 3rd Strike play completly different, why wouldn't this one? Also by EX elements I hope you meant the EX moves you can do in 3rd strike.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't remember much about the system, but you can do some crazy shit like you activate the revenge bar by pressing HP+HK and you can do some attack with invicibility frames.
> 
> Another thing you can do with the meter is that you can dash cancel a special or EX move and cancel a canceled move. So you can do things like EX fireball dash cancel forward into c.shorts or wakeup Shoryu and dash cancel back if it's blocked. Also you can EX fireball canceled into EX Shoryu and other stuff like that.
> 
> ...


Damn son canceling a cancel? That's insane. They weren't joking about making this an offensive game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 12, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> No Akuma? Is it true?
> 
> Also I don't know what to think about them scrapping the Alpha/3rd Strike combat system; I've gotten a bit too used to it. I hear it's going to be like SF:II with some EX elements. I'm liking the idea of this Revenge meter though.



I just speculated this a couple of posts back, because in the article it stated that there will not be anymore Air Fireballs so I don't know how they're going to implement Akuma without an Air Fireball or have him at all.

It was only a speculation of mine, so you know it's pretty much bullshit to some extent.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I just speculated this a couple of posts back, because in the article it stated that there will not be anymore Air Fireballs so I don't know how they're going to implement Akuma without an Air Fireball or have him at all.
> 
> It was only a speculation of mine, so you know it's pretty much bullshit to some extent.



I see. I hadn't read all the previous posts in this thread, but someone else speculated the same on another forum. 



			
				Violent By Design said:
			
		

> Alpha and 3rd Strike play completly different, why wouldn't this one? Also by EX elements I hope you meant the EX moves you can do in 3rd strike.



I assumed 3rd Strike & Alpha III played similar, but I wouldn't know since I can't play 3rd Strike (NTSC) here.  

I guess I'll learn more when I read more, but I've got a lot of SF catching up to do, because I didn't even get EX III.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 12, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I see. I hadn't read all the previous posts in this thread, but someone else speculated the same on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A3 and 3s are two totally different games. You can tell immediately by just the first couple of movements in the game. All of the major SF games (SFA, SFII, and SFIII) were totally different from one another with the exception of SFA2 being completely different from SFA3 even though they were part of the same series.

SFEX sucked, don't bother...


----------



## Miracle (Dec 12, 2007)

Bleeding-Eyes said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about, way too many complaints.  I think this game looks sick as fuck, and is going to be amazing.  It's not 3D graphics on the characters, its like a cell shading effect which is going to be crazy.  Also, for people that doubt the "Fluidity" of this game, read the article and it states that it is running in 60FPS no slow down.  If you think the characters are too bulky, you need to take a better look at SF2.  They were always like that.



Care to show me where in SF2 Ryu ever looked like the Hulk? As for the fluidity only actually playing the game can give us the answer. So that is not 3D Graphics? What is it then....2.5D?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2007)

SF 2 Remix....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Care to show me where in SF2 Ryu ever looked like the Hulk? As for the fluidity only actually playing the game can give us the answer. So that is not 3D Graphics? What is it then....2.5D?



It is 2.5D

its a 2d fight system based but with 3d graphics so no sidestepping or anything else


----------



## Miracle (Dec 12, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> SF 2 Remix....



That Ken looks perfect. He does not look like the hulk.

He sure as heck doesn't look like those other pics.
*
@Vegitto-kun:* Understandable. I will have to see how 2.5D will work for me when I play it. If the gameplay is good and the fun factor gets a player high, I can dismiss all of the ugly characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone have alternate links/has the files and cares to up them for the magazine pages?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 12, 2007)

Ack!!!!

I am so hyped for SSF2T:HD Remix!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2007)

man ssf2t remix looks amazing. im shitting myself


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

I MIGHT rent this SF


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 12, 2007)

I think its a pretty smart bet to rent b4 buying anythin nowadays. 60 dollars a pop is trippin. Thats like boostin the price of gettin neck from 10 to 25 dollars. Its just wrong.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 12, 2007)

What you guys think about the game story falling in between 2 and 3. Do you think that is a good idea. Or should they had just made a new game with more new characters. I did always wanted to know what happen to Bison etc etc, but it seems more like a step back then a step forward.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> What you guys think about the game story falling in between 2 and 3. Do you think that is a good idea. Or should they had just made a new game with more new characters. I did always wanted to know what happen to Bison etc etc, but it seems more like a step back then a step forward.



The gap between 2 and 3 had a lot of unanswered questions, but I feel that it was wrong to make SF4 take place between 2 and 3.

SF4 should take place after 3. This current series there working on should be named something else (like how SF Alpha takes place between 1 and 2). Other wise its going to get confusing for alot of people.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 12, 2007)

I did not like the idea of having it between II and III at all. But I guess whatever is fine at the moment. Bison died right after SFII by Akuma, so there is no need for him to return. However, I really think Rose might make some kind of comeback here.


----------



## TheoDerek (Dec 12, 2007)

One of the main goals seemed to be bringing back old fan favorites from SF II.  For storyline purposes it is probably easier to bring them back during this time period.

Though I too would have liked for the game to take place after III.  Ryu's training with Oro really interested me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I did not like the idea of having it between II and III at all. But I guess whatever is fine at the moment. Bison died right after SFII by Akuma, so there is no need for him to return. However, I really think Rose might make some kind of comeback here.



Yeah it wouldn't make any sense for Bison to be in this game. I guess we'll finally find out who won the tournament and what happen to some classy dudes like Guile, Honda & the shadoloo guys.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 12, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah it wouldn't make any sense for Bison to be in this game. I guess we'll finally find out who won the tournament and what happen to some classy dudes like Guile, Honda & the shadoloo guys.



thATS EASY, GOUKI KILLED bison (vega) in the tournament. its official. besides, wasnt ryu the winner of the tournament? like he always is?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> thATS EASY, GOUKI KILLED bison (vega) in the tournament. its official. besides, wasnt ryu the winner of the tournament? like he always is?



I dont understand what your first sentence has to do with what I said. Bison is 1 of 4 shadoloo people in the game. Its never explained what happens to Balrog, Vega and Sagat.

And no Ryu didn't win the tournament. It was never stated who won the tournament. And many believe Ken beat Ryu in the tournament. And what do you mean like always? He didn't win SF 3, Alex did.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 12, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont understand what your first sentence has to do with what I said. Bison is 1 of 4 shadoloo people in the game. Its never explained what happens to Balrog, Vega and Sagat.
> 
> And no Ryu didn't win the tournament. It was never stated who won the tournament. And many believe Ken beat Ryu in the tournament. And what do you mean like always? He didn't win SF 3, Alex did.



didnt he beat alex? besides, who won sf2? ryu, guile, chun li? i think sagat left shadoloo cause he found out the strength of hatred was limited, and he wanted to releas his full potential and have his rematch with ryu. matador aND BOXER? dont know whatever happened to them.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 12, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> didnt he beat alex? besides, who won sf2? ryu, guile, chun li? i think sagat left shadoloo cause he found out the strength of hatred was limited, and he wanted to releas his full potential and have his rematch with ryu. matador aND BOXER? dont know whatever happened to them.



Musolini man, could you explain me the tiers of SF? You seem to now your shit, birader.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 12, 2007)

I was kinda like wtf when i heard its taking place between 2 and 3. This should be called SF Omega or Beta.

Bison is DEAD thanks to Akuma. The only thing that could be done with Bison is the return of Rose or putting Ingrid to use. 

The winner of tournament could be finally decided.

Probably the rise of the Illuminati thanks to Shadaloos fall.

The final showdown between Ryu and Akuma.

Sakura's growth. A younger Sean.

Damn...i wanted to see Ryu after Oro training. Is the world not ready for it after 10 years? We won't see that for another decade or 5 years. seriously.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 12, 2007)

I think it was rumored that Guile or Chun-Li won the SFII tournament and I do not believe Alex won the SFIII tournament. Ryu destroyed his ass without breaking a sweat during the match.

*Aokiji:* We tiered the SF characters according to their strengths storywise a few pages back. But if you want a certain game tiers, specify, and that shit is so easy to list.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah, the only thing i really wanted to see was ryu after his oro training finally powerful enough to have his FINAL showdown with gouki. maybe that why capcom decided to postpone the fight, cause they didnt want this to be the last SF game and keep the final battle alive. which would have been a good thin, if it had remained 2d. does this mean sf5 and 6 will be 3d as well? probably depends on how sf4 will be received. i want it to succeed cause that will mean well get new sf's, on the other hand, it fails and capcom might see the light and stop with the series or return it to its 2d glory.

aokiji, birader. do you need to know what the tiers are for sf3 or your wondering on how tiers lists are made? from the top of my head, yun is 1, chun is 2 and makoto was third i believe. there was a third strike tierlist somewhere on the net. 

how the lists are made is easy. you just place each character against each other, and at the end of it you count how many times a certain character has one compared to the other characters. the character who wins the most fights against the other opponents is obviously the highest tier in the game. 

turksun anladik?


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> I think it was rumored that Guile or Chun-Li won the SFII tournament and I do not believe Alex won the SFIII tournament. Ryu destroyed his ass without breaking a sweat during the match.


I believe that was in 3rd Strike, which took place after the tournament. Alex did indeed win the tournament, Gill pretty much let him. Ryu was knocked out by Oro, who then fought Gouki and proceeded to quit after testing his strength.

You're right about the second World Warrior tournament though. There is no stated winner, but all evidence points to either Guile or Chun-Li (which isn't entirely unreasonably, considering Vega was weaker in Street Fighter II than he was in the Street Fighter Zero series). Gouki kills Vega at the end of the tournament, so there's no worry of a plot error there.

Ryu dropped out before the end, for whatever reason (I think he was looking for a rematch with Ken and Sagat above anything else). The only World Warrior tournament Ryu won was the first one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think it was rumored that Guile or Chun-Li won the SFII tournament and I do not believe Alex won the SFIII tournament. Ryu destroyed his ass without breaking a sweat during the match.
> 
> *Aokiji:* We tiered the SF characters according to their strengths storywise a few pages back. But if you want a certain game tiers, specify, and that shit is so easy to list.



Ryu beat Alex during 3rd strike which takes place after the tournament ended. Double Impact takes place during the tournament. 

Remember, Alex is the main character and he fought Gil in the end. I think Oro defeated Ryu in the tournament then dropped out.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> yeah, the only thing i really wanted to see was ryu after his oro training finally powerful enough to have his FINAL showdown with gouki. maybe that why capcom decided to postpone the fight, cause they didnt want this to be the last SF game and keep the final battle alive. which would have been a good thin, if it had remained 2d. does this mean sf5 and 6 will be 3d as well? probably depends on how sf4 will be received. i want it to succeed cause that will mean well get new sf's, on the other hand, it fails and capcom might see the light and stop with the series or return it to its 2d glory.
> 
> aokiji, birader. do you need to know what the tiers are for sf3 or your wondering on how tiers lists are made? from the top of my head, yun is 1, chun is 2 and makoto was third i believe. there was a third strike tierlist somewhere on the net.
> 
> ...




3rd Strike tier list is this

Top Tier
Yun
Chun
Ken

High Tier
Makato
Dudley
Akuma (Yang could be in front of Akuma, I'm doing this off the top of my head)
Yang
Urien

Mid Tier
Ryu (top of the mid tier)
Oro
Elaina (not sure where in mid tier she is)
Nero (Not sure where in mid tier he is)
Ibuki
Low tier
Alex
Hugo (Some where between Alex and Q)
Twelve (some where between Alex and Q)
Remy
Sean
Q



Thats more or less the tier list.

But I looked at Shoryuken a week ago, the tier list seem to have changed. Ken is still the 3rd best, but is considered High Tier (prob because hes predictable and everyone is use to playing against him). More or less everyone moved down a tier, so Akuma would be in mid tier as opposed to high tier.

Also Sean is bottom tier instead of Q which I agree with.

But more or less the order is still the same


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 13, 2007)

I was more talking about who's the strongest storywise. Like 1. Oro 2. Gouki etc.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 13, 2007)

story wise its easier than gameplay wise. 

top doggs, gouki (my sig) and oro. both these fighters never fight serious. though if both of them fought full power, the only ones who could beat them are them selves. thus the only one who would be able to beat oro is gouki going all out, same way oro is the only one to be able to kill gouki if he went all out. 

2nd, gill & vega (bison). i think gen should be here in this list too. cause even with his sickness he was above most other fighters. if he wouldn't have been sick, i believe he would have been a character with a lot of potential. between gill and vega, i think gill is the stronger one. cause vega died after getting hit by goukis shun goku satsu (firecracker). gill survived the firecracker, and gouki survived the meteor rain of gill. i think it was more of a test of power. cause they didn't finish their fight. besides, gen was the one of the only 2 fighters in history to have won a fight against gouki (a younger gouki that is), the other was goukis brother. who got killed by gouki afterwards cause he didnt finish gouki off. 

3rd, ryu, sagat, rose & dhalsim. if im not mistaken, rose is quite dead since the alpha series (like gen). sagat got uppercutted after he beat ryu and ryu went berserk and dragon punched that hole in sagats chest. so ryu actually cheated sagat in the first sf1 tournament. though it is known ryu couldnt have beat sagat without the dark hadou bullshit, he is the character that holds the most potential out of all the characters. in fact, ryu is the only one who can get on the same level as oro and gouki. and story wise he was gonna get trained by oro to reach his full potential and have his final battle with gouki to avenge his master. but like we know, capcom fucked this up with sf4 taking the story back from 3. 

the rest who stand above the rest but below ryu and the gang? guy, ken, urien, guile and chun li among others.

p.s. you a Turk?


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2007)

i really thought that ryu will have some of Oro's moves but its too early to start assumptions so i have to wait it out


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2007)

It goes like this

Oro
Gouki (But Gouki could be stronger then Oro)
Gil
M.Bison Prime (M.Bison during his alpha reign)
Gen
Ryu


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 13, 2007)

oros moves? dont count on it. he was gonna get thought by oro, not learn his moves,. besides, this game is before sf3. so ryu hasn't even met oro.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2007)

no this is a sequel not prequel


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2007)

i checked and it says its inbetween street fighter 2 and street fighter 3, so they have met yet man that sucks but oro did want someone to train because it says he is An ancient, mysterious hermit who seeks a fighter that is worthy to inherit his fighting style. He binds one arm while fighting, to keep from accidentally killing his opponent.(except when performing specific special arts)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2007)

vault023 said:


> no this is a sequel not prequel



Nope, its suppoused to be set after Street Fighter 2 so its not really a sequel.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

that is for SF5 after 50 SF4 versions


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> that is for SF5 after 50 SF4 versions



exactly. i expect at least 3 versions of sf4. though i would rather have a 2d sf5 that continued from where sf3 left off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

this will probably be the first SF il ever play


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> this will probably be the first SF il ever play



Damn you're like 10million years behind from the rest of the world from where you live. Sucks you guys never got the big SFII hype back in the days; either that or you've been living in a cave.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 13, 2007)

Heck ya, how could this be ANY Gamers first SF???


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Damn you're like 10million years behind from the rest of the world from where you live. Sucks you guys never got the big SFII hype back in the days; either that or you've been living in a cave.



He's just tarded, Duy. Most of the people I know have fond memories of SFII. Because I never really owned a SNES, my first SF was the first EX.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> this will probably be the first SF il ever play



wow i never would have thought anybody in the world hasnt ever played SF in their whole entire life.....


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 13, 2007)

its not unusual for somebody to never have played sf2 before. i mean, whats the average age on these forums? 16 or 17? i don't see 2 or 3 year old kids in the cades playing for quarters. even i was just 10 playing this game for the first time in the cades, which would have made my twin brothers only 7. and even my twin brothers are only 23 now. the last sf2 was released in 94, which would have made my lil bros 10. and they are still what, 6 years older than the average member here? which would make the average member 4 years old when the last sf2 game was released. so all in all, i was actually surprised that there where people that actually knew about the SF games, not just the franchise.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> its not unusual for somebody to never have played sf2 before. i mean, whats the average age on these forums? 16 or 17? i don't see 2 or 3 year old kids in the cades playing for quarters. even i was just 10 playing this game for the first time in the cades, which would have made my twin brothers only 7. and even my twin brothers are only 23 now. the last sf2 was released in 94, which would have made my lil bros 10. and they are still what, 6 years older than the average member here? which would make the average member 4 years old when the last sf2 game was released. so all in all, i was actually surprised that there where people that actually knew about the SF games, not just the franchise.




Dude what are you talking about? I know kids who are like 5 years younger then me that played SF2. SF2 was popular looong after its release.

edit: Well I see your from the Netherlands so maybe things are different there. But in the US SF stayed popular till bout the time when SF3 came out then it died out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Damn you're like 10million years behind from the rest of the world from where you live. Sucks you guys never got the big SFII hype back in the days; either that or you've been living in a cave.



SF did come here

I just...never played it

oh wait I DID play a demo of that xbox live arcade SF

god I hated it so much


I generally don't play many fighters, the only fighters I can stand are guilty gear and VF


on a other note, I am 19


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 13, 2007)

The arcade scene has been very poor here for years, but even that didn't stop me from playing World Warrior and Champion Edition on the arcade back in the day. Seriously, during the early nineties, you could find a Street Fighter II machine anywhere.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 13, 2007)

^Like I said, the SF scene never got big for you guys, I think. In America when SFII first came out it was not hard at all to find a SF machine with a small to huge crowd playing. I seriously mean it when there was a SF machine everywhere. I mean 7/11, small grocery stores, movie stores, donut stores, etc.

That's why you probably didn't touch it or had a big reason to play. Competetion was so fierce that it was damn fun. Fun to the point where people started getting into fist fights because of SF but that's another story, teehee.

I'm 19 just like you and I've been playing SF since I was like 8 or 9. It's just where you live, I grew up within the era and I'm sure a couple of us here did as well so we actually enjoy the extreme limited techniques of the old SF unlike crazy extravagant systems in GG and whatnot.

I'm surprised you're into VF, that shit is stupid hard to pick up. Not considering the VF scene in America is worse than KoF.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 13, 2007)

depends on your country it seems. when i visit turkey, i can find arcades in many places, with lots of competition. the arcade scene in the dutch pretty much started dying around 93. since then arcades have started to vanish, by 98 or 99 most arcades where changed to slot machine places (gambling). i think 99.9% of all arcades died around 2000 or 2001. besides, its not that common to find a sf2ww or hyperfighting cab after 94. at least, not here. but i get your point. sf2 cabs are still abundant in lots of counties like france, spain, italy and turkey among other european countries. damn, the arcade scene really sucks around here. i remember the days when there was a neo-geo or sf cab in every fastfood restaurants and lots of other places. those wher the good old days.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 14, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> depends on your country it seems. when i visit turkey, i can find arcades in many places, with lots of competition. the arcade scene in the dutch pretty much started dying around 93. since then arcades have started to vanish, by 98 or 99 most arcades where changed to slot machine places (gambling). i think 99.9% of all arcades died around 2000 or 2001. besides, its not that common to find a sf2ww or hyperfighting cab after 94. at least, not here. but i get your point. sf2 cabs are still abundant in lots of counties like france, spain, italy and turkey among other european countries. damn, the arcade scene really sucks around here. i remember the days when there was a neo-geo or sf cab in every fastfood restaurants and lots of other places. those wher the good old days.



True, the arcade scene is much bigger in America (and still is). It was a big hit in The Netherlands over here but not as big as in the US, I can hardly find any good arcade halls here. I only know one now (in The Hague) but that one sux since they only have really old ones. There's not even one single fighting game arcade cabinet.... I've never played SFIII:3S on the arcades, only on DC/PS2/XBox/PC. I wish I could though... maybe if SFIV comes out on the arcades, I'll try to persuade that guy to get a few cabinets.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Like I said, the SF scene never got big for you guys, I think. In America when SFII first came out it was not hard at all to find a SF machine with a small to huge crowd playing. I seriously mean it when there was a SF machine everywhere. I mean 7/11, small grocery stores, movie stores, donut stores, etc.
> 
> That's why you probably didn't touch it or had a big reason to play. Competetion was so fierce that it was damn fun. Fun to the point where people started getting into fist fights because of SF but that's another story, teehee.
> 
> ...


what arcades?

the only arcades I have ever seen were at fairs and those only had gambling machines and time crisis or house of the dead SOMETIMES


the only fighting arcade machines I have ever seen was tekken 3

The only reason I love VF is because a shopkeeper of a anime manga game shop forced me to play it, I then went on from there untill I became the best in the shop.

vanessa <333

GG is win because of its speed and characters.

I never got into SF because its so slow and just doesn't interest me, not to mention I find SF to have sucky characters design wise. and the fact that all the "high" level fights I have seen on youtube consists of spamming hadoken over and over


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2007)

Of course, because we all know the only way to play Dudley is with Hadoken.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 14, 2007)

Akuma lives!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Of course, because we all know the only way to play Dudley is with Hadoken.



HADOKEN


god I hate that move so much


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 14, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> its not unusual for somebody to never have played sf2 before. i mean, whats the average age on these forums? 16 or 17? i don't see 2 or 3 year old kids in the cades playing for quarters. even i was just 10 playing this game for the first time in the cades, which would have made my twin brothers only 7. and even my twin brothers are only 23 now. the last sf2 was released in 94, which would have made my lil bros 10. and they are still what, 6 years older than the average member here? which would make the average member 4 years old when the last sf2 game was released. so all in all, i was actually surprised that there where people that actually knew about the SF games, not just the franchise.



I am 18 and I played SF2 as a 6 year old. 

And yea I'm a Turk.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm 21 so i've seen the SF craze. I was in it.

I have an 8 yr old brother and i made him play Super SF2 before anything else. As a fighting game junky, i made sure he knew what the fuck a hadoken was. Then i let him go on and play smash and naruto gamecube or whatever he wanted to do a the time. 

Should be a damn rite of passage for anybody trying to play any sort of fighting game. DO A DAMN HADOKEN, A SHORYUKEN, AND A SONIC BOOM AND ONLY THEN SHALL U BE PERMITED TO ENJOY THE GREATEST GAME GENRE THAT IS FIGHTING. 

Maaaan i remember in 2nd grade with some friends i pulled a FIRE shoryuken! lol. It was the greatest shit ever. Took two more years b4 i learned to do it consistently (only looked at the game manual for pictures, what the fuck was an internet, what 7 have thought to do circluar motions and finish it while pressing a certain button, and who'd have figured only the top button would pull out the Fire Shoryuken.

Blows that fighting games have been dumbed down to just button sequences for people who cant do a damn quarter circle.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> I'm 21 so i've seen the SF craze. I was in it.
> 
> I have an 8 yr old brother and i made him play Super SF2 before anything else. As a fighting game junky, i made sure he knew what the fuck a hadoken was. Then i let him play smash and naruto gamecube. Should be a damn rite of passage for anybody trying to play any sort of fighting game. DO A DAMN HADOKEN, A SHORYUKEN, AND A SONIC BOOM AND ONLY THEN SHALL U BE PERMITED TO ENJOY THE GREATEST GAME GENRE THAT IS FIGHTING.
> 
> Blows that fighting games have been dumbed down to just button sequences for people who cant do a damn quarter circle.



oh shi!


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh shi!



lol. Its all about respectin the roots. 

And don't get it twisted. I like the slower tactical pace of SF2/3 (though its not as slow as people make it out to be), but i'll kick ass in GGXXAC (testament and its a wrap) and MvC2 (ruby, blackheart, thanos. Just just fun to play wit and funny lockdowns. i dont do tournies. fuckin magneto/cable/ironman/sentinel spammers)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

baiken = win


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 14, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> I'm 21 so i've seen the SF craze. I was in it.
> 
> I have an 8 yr old brother and i made him play Super SF2 before anything else. As a fighting game junky, i made sure he knew what the fuck a hadoken was. Then i let him go on and play smash and naruto gamecube or whatever he wanted to do a the time.
> 
> ...



, you remind me of myself. i was playing sf2 since it was released in 91. in end 91 begin 92 when i bought my snes i made sure my twin brothers and even my lil sis could play this game, so i had some competition. even my lil nephews where raised learning how to throw a firebal and how to turn that into a super. but none of them actually became that good, only me and my 2 brothers (the twins, haohmaru and gohan). don't get me wrong, my nephews ain't bad, but my lil bros own them. snk made me crazy. when i bought the neo cd back in 94, some of those games had some unforgiving moves, too complicated and hard to pull off in the beginning. but thanx to those moves no move or combo is now to hard for me. 

anybody playing neo or roms try this lil combo in SSII. with haohmaru. jump +AB, crouching B, tenhafujinzan (down forward, half circle forward, reverse dragon punch with BC.). i gotta say, playing these games really took the most trouble and gave me new skillz in terms of combos. my game was always good though. it was so different compared to sf, with all its easy moves.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> , you remind me of myself. i was playing sf2 since it was released in 91. in end 91 begin 92 when i bought my snes i made sure my twin brothers and even my lil sis could play this game, so i had some competition. even my lil nephews where raised learning how to throw a firebal and how to turn that into a super. but none of them actually became that good, only me and my 2 brothers (the twins, haohmaru and gohan). don't get me wrong, my nephews ain't bad, but my lil bros own them. snk made me crazy. when i bought the neo cd back in 94, some of those games had some unforgiving moves, too complicated and hard to pull off in the beginning. but thanx to those moves no move or combo is now to hard for me.
> 
> anybody playing neo or roms try this lil combo in SSII. with haohmaru. *jump +AB, crouching B, tenhafujinzan (down forward, half circle forward, reverse dragon punch with BC.*). i gotta say, playing these games really took the most trouble and gave me new skillz in terms of combos. my game was always good though. it was so different compared to sf, with all its easy moves.



What?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I never got into SF because its so slow and just doesn't interest me, not to mention I find SF to have sucky characters design wise. and the fact that all the "high" level fights I have seen on youtube consists of spamming hadoken over and over



Everyone single SF game is different in playstyle. You're probably watching some Super Street Fighter II Turbo (ST) matches where fireball dominated a good deal of the game. But no offense but new players and/or scrubs do not understand what the hell is going on. Believe me there is more to just throwing that fireball, you have no idea how hard top players work to position themselves to throw safe fireballs and create lockdown situations. If anything rewatch ST and watch a match of Chun-Li or Balrog, you'll see some really sick rushdown. It is the limitation of the game's system that made the game so fucken hard and fun. There are no other games today where you are so limited and try to use every single kind of option you have to fight a certain character. Look at Guile his main gameplay is to space with Sonic Booms and seriously go for traded hits to win. I haven't seen that style of gameplay in the longest time. In GG when a character beats a character you're like "yay he won", when Ryu beats Dhalsim in ST it's "Holy shit!!! Ryu beat Dhalsim!!!" or even better..."Holy FUCK!? Zangief just beat O.Sagat!?".

Now go watch Street Fighter III:3rd Strike (3s), I will bet you the number count of a fireball being thrown would go no more than 5 or if any at all. The amount of mind games and baits at high level play is so sick. But now I will also await your reply to me as "Chun-Li is a boring spammer" and "that Yun guy just spams Genei-Jin".

Fall semester is over!!!
YAY!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2007)

Wee for flamebaiting with top-tier Third Strike chars, Duy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2007)

idk how you can say 3rd strike is boring. 3rd Strike is the most exciting fighting game to watch on youtube.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 14, 2007)

Man, I wish we had some Fighting Game communities over here in the Netherlands. I'd love to play 3S with real life opponents, instead on the laggy MAME Kaillera.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 14, 2007)

third strike is one of the most fun and spectacular games to watch on yube. and megaman we did have communities back in the early 90's. we used to play the shit out of fighters since sf2, till around the RB, SS3 era. after that the community started dying out. most probably don't even play fighters anymore, and only used to be good at the old sf2 and alpha games. i doubt most of the old skool would be any good in sf3, unless their into it of course.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2007)

The problem with it all is that Third Strike is rare as fuck for PS2. The Anniversary Collection is even rarer on Xbox, although I've managed to get my hands on one (soon to be two).

Anyone here got any knowledge of custom arcade sticks? I need to mod my Hori Ex2 because the stick's annoying me as fuck.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 14, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> The problem with it all is that Third Strike is rare as fuck for PS2. The Anniversary Collection is even rarer on Xbox, although I've managed to get my hands on one (soon to be two).
> 
> Anyone here got any knowledge of custom arcade sticks? I need to mod my Hori Ex2 because the stick's annoying me as fuck.



You should check out the Tech Talk at SRK for some info on modding a stick. My Japanese HRAP is modded but the only thing I did was swap the buttons to Sanwa or Seimetsu buttons I forgot which one.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You should check out the Tech Talk at SRK for some info on modding a stick. My Japanese HRAP is modded but the only thing I did was swap the buttons to Sanwa or Seimetsu buttons I forgot which one.



I've been lurking there for a while, yer.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2007)

i can never play with a stick


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

if its as good as third strike ill be happy.

Except alex in 3rd strike is the most broken character u can kill a guy with one special if your good enough with timing and doing moves.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> if its as good as third strike ill be happy.
> 
> Except alex in 3rd strike is the most broken character u can kill a guy with one special if your good enough with timing and doing moves.



Alex is one of the worst character in the game. 
The tiers goes a little something like this...

*Top:*
Yun
Chun-Li
Ken

*Mid:*
Makoto
Dudley
Yang
Akuma
Urien
Ryu
Ibuki
Oro
Necro
Elena
Alex
Remy
Q
Hugo

*Low:*
Twelve

*Shit:*
Sean

As you can see Alex is near the bottom of the tier list. You have no idea how hard to nearly impossible it is for Alex to beat Yun and Chun-Li. Especially Chun-Li who can poke the hell out of him the whole game and he has nothing to do about it. Even Ibuki is a big threat to Alex, she can zone and rush him down almost for free.

The only characters that comes to mind that can kill you or put you near to death with one super are Makoto and Yun. Yun is a obvious due to the stupidity known as Genei-Jin and Makoto has 100% combos on almost half of the cast. Special honorable mention to Chun who has a 50% chance to put you near death if she has 2 stocks of Hoyouku-Sen and lands the first one. Yes, I know a lot of supers cuts you to half life, but they can't do it very consistently. 

Go here to watch the monstrosity known as the Makoto bullshit and here for Yun's Genei-Jin combo.

Note the Genei-Jin combo in the video is done very close to the wall so the damage add up is huge because he doesn't have to juggle you all the way from mid-screen to the wall. However, the fact that he can get back almost half of the GJ meter after the GJ combos and having the ability to use and combo off of anywhere on the screen is extremely scary. Here's a better one of GJ in real action.

Alex is quite the pushover at high level play....


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

I stick to Dudley. 


And fucking hell, Duds got man-raped in that match. Double perfect. >_< Also, those are the same vids you link, Duy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I stick to Dudley.
> 
> 
> And fucking hell, Duds got man-raped in that match. Double perfect. >_< Also, those are the same vids you link, Duy.



Teehee, fixed.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Alex is one of the worst character in the game.
> The tiers goes a little something like this...
> 
> *Top:*
> ...



Who cares about high level play im saying in normal play.

If a friend can master timing and get his special of fyour dead as you can combo his special into another move into another.

Alex has some great moves that combo together.

I never care for high end play as i dont play high end play so it does not make a differance.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

Keyword: 'master'. Mastery indicates high-level skill.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 16, 2007)

that makoto combo is way too easy, and he fucked up by getting thrown after the combo. the scariest makoto combo is her 100% stun which she can do on about 90+% of the cast. the one where she does the rdp twice (as opposed to ones here, which is really easy compared to the one im talking bout). kokujin is good but got raped. he'd probably win the next match if they fought again. he made only a few mistakes and got beat the fuck down.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Keyword: 'master'. Mastery indicates high-level skill.



Master does not mean high level skill.

if you can master one sequence of skills it doesnt make you high level skill.

Just means you mastered a small portion of a character.

My friend with alex if he can get the timing off he can link super to special to special and thats pretty much death.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

Mastery of timing does indicate high level skill. Timing is on FPS, which isn't just something you pick-up over night. 'Mastery' means that one has completely grasped, meaning MASTERED, something to the highest degree, meaning high level skill. So yes, mastering something means achieving the highest level of skill in something.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You should check out the Tech Talk at SRK for some info on modding a stick. My Japanese HRAP is modded but the only thing I did was swap the buttons to Sanwa or Seimetsu buttons I forgot which one.



I need to get me a stick for HD Remix and then 4...

I should just get a Ps2 stick and buy a ps3 converter right?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Who cares about high level play im saying in normal play.
> 
> If a friend can master timing and get his special of fyour dead as you can combo his special into another move into another.
> 
> ...



Um...your statement is a bit weird. If you can "master" timing and whatnot means that you practiced quite a damn lot which puts you in competetive play which almost means you're upping your game closer and closer to high level play. Shit if you can "master" these commands you might as well go play national level and win some money.

I'm a pretty casual player and I play with a few casual players at the arcades as well. A friend of mine who use to play Alex (he was pretty fucken good) switched to Ken and I asked him why and he gave me the answer that I would expect from everyone who did that can of switch; "he fucken sucks". Mind you this guy knows Alex's matchups pretty well and can hit confirm the SA2 off the s.mk pretty consistently.

Even at low level play or casual play from what you and your buddies are doing; go pick Chun-Li learn her pokes and hitting her SA2 off c.mk. Let me know if your Alex friend can still play consistently. He will get so pissed at Chun zoning him with s.hp, b.hp, and c.mk. The tiers still exist regardless of level.

What exactly are these combos you speak of?
Cause quite frankly a shitload of characters can combo moves into really good moves. Look at Dudley he can juggle and combo specials into more specials than Alex can ever dream of. The only good combos from Alex that comes to mind are...

s.mk xx EX Chop
c.lp lp xx His Chop Super

After a long hard thought, I think you're talking about the stupid Stungun Headbutt into fierce chop into the german suplex shit. Just jump back and punch him when he throws off Stungun, that super is stupid.

*Skeets:* Are you talking about the SF:Anniversary stick? Cause that shit sucks, lol. Well unless you mod the buttons and stick. I use the Pelican converter to convert my PS2 HRAP to play on the PS3, the thing works great with no lag as of yet.

*Musolini:* Yea, I know Makoto has the 100% combo but the 90% stun with double perfect was more fun to watch and it also displays the bs that Makoto can pull off, off a Karakusa.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 16, 2007)

sweet lil vid. if gouki actually took damage and stun like a man hed be owning the likes of chun & yun. if only. 

real


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

im not sure what the combo is i have not played in a while. But it was pretty cheap.

Plus tiers dont always exist there are players that can be soo good they break the tiers. example super smash bros one of the best players in the world uses ice climbers.

But anyway.

Mastering the timing doesnt equal high level of play in the situation im describing because it means mastering the timing of one thing.

if he mastered the timing of the super to special special juggle alex can do or wahtever it was its only a small portion but it doesnt mean he has mastered much>

its just a single combo that timing is down to a tee no where is it near getting allt he other various combos and diffrent combo alterations mastered which is what real high play level is.

Like in the dudly video u chose if he only had the first combo he did at the start of the video down to a tee he wouldnt be where he was. THe fact was that he could adapt the combo into diffrent situations which is where the real high level play comes into acocunt.

I dont enjoy high level play in fighters. They are majorly based on whoever has mastered being a cheap son of a bitch wins.

If i was in an arcade playing for fun and sum ass cheaped me out using the same combo or the same combo with a small diffrent version id punch him in the face over and over asking him how he likes getting hit with the same thing over and over.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 16, 2007)

@ Duy.
Nah I was talking about any Ps2 Stick in general.
Are there any good out the box sticks out there?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> DesignCore, inform me when you start using English and I'll read that post of yours.



i was using english there but thanks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

Well...if I master a simple Genei-Jin combo or hitting Chun's c.mk into Hoyouku-Sen on reaction and you mastered Alex's "death combo" I'm still light years away. Because my two chosen mastery are not only practical but a shitload better.



DesignCore said:


> If i was in an arcade playing for fun and sum ass cheaped me out using the same combo or the same combo with a small diffrent version id punch him in the face over and over asking him how he likes getting hit with the same thing over and over.



Let me tell you something...
Hence the game is called Street Fighter. It is natural for fights on the streets to be dirty and cheap you see, because when you get jumped by a group of guys they're not gonna go "oh sorry man, I accidentally threw you, here punch me back for it and we'll start again".

Also Chudat gets fucked up a lot of times in tournaments. I was surprised that Hugs, Chudat, and that one guy who plays Jigglypuff made it to Top 8 at Evo. You know, Ken won that tournament using Marth a top tier character so too bad for them.

Also your statement just reached a Scrub Level of over 9,000 so I'm done with this arguement and leaving you with this to educate yourself, teehee. 

*Skeets:* If you can get a hold of the Tekken 5 Hori Stick that would be great, because it is an awesome stick with no mods needed. However it is pretty fucken rare to get a hold of now. You can also buy a Hori Real Arcade Pro from various import sites like Playasia and whatnot. The only problem about that one is that it is REALLY expensive due to stupid Japanese shipping.

And if you like American sticks go check out  to customize and buy the stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

Quoth the Pugilist:

"GUTTER TRASH!"


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Well...if I master a simple Genei-Jin combo or hitting Chun's c.mk into Hoyouku-Sen on reaction and you mastered Alex's "death combo" I'm still light years away. Because my two chosen mastery are not only practical but a shitload better.



Yes you would be hence why mastering a small thing as a character doesnt make u high teir



> Let me tell you something...
> Hence the game is called Street Fighter. It is natural for fights on the streets to be dirty and cheap you see, because when you get jumped by a group of guys they're not gonna go "oh sorry man, I accidentally threw you, here punch me back for it and we'll start again".



Fights on the street may be dirty and cheap but its not fights on the street wehre the fighters know combos how to throw fireballs and all this other shit.



> Also Chudat gets fucked up a lot of times in tournaments. I was surprised that Hugs, Chudat, and that one guy who plays Jigglypuff made it to Top 8 at Evo. You know, Ken won that tournament using Marth a top tier character so too bad for them.



Obviously there's always those situations where you shall lose youc ant win all the time. But thats still suprising is it not.


> Also that statement just reached a Scrub Level of over 9,000 so I'm done with this arguement and leaving you with this to educate yourself, teehee.



I said my opinion of it. I dont like being cheap in games its a personal preferance. Hence why i dont like high level play becaue i would have to play cheap to win.

That is my choice as i play. It doesnt reach a level of anything as for me i dont play to win.

I play to have fun winning adds to the fun. But playing with people who do cheap things over and over is hardly what i see as fun therefore me wanting to play is taken down a notch.

So ur link has no bearing. Because i play games to have fun i could give shit all to win.

Id rather lose 100 times out of 100 games and have fun then win 100 games out of 100 games and just be cheaping out people left and right.

(btw dont say thats in the article as i know that but it is my view of it)


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:
			
		

> If i was in an arcade playing for fun and sum ass cheaped me out using the same combo or the same combo with a small diffrent version id punch him in the face over and over asking him how he likes getting hit with the same thing over and over.


Sirlin's  "" would like to have a word with you.

In a game, if an enemy tactic keeps working on you, the burden is on _you_ to learn how to deal with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

Plus known habits become YOUR advantage.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Fights on the street may be dirty and cheap but its not fights on the street wehre the fighters know combos how to throw fireballs and all this other shit.



WTF!? YOU CAN'T!?
I've always used fireballs in my real life fights, they use to call me Hadouken because I'm down-right fierce. Also combos do exist in real fights; go watch some MMA.

Also I can't contain myself....
If you can't get out or fight back against a repeating pattern or strategy...you're you're you're you're you're...a big dumbhead. Oh yes, that did just happen son!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

Anything the 'gief does is possible! HAIL TO THE TSAR!


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Also your statement just reached a Scrub Level of over 9,000 so I'm done with this arguement and leaving you with this to educate yourself, teehee.


Crap, you already linked to "Playing to Win"? I must be getting slow.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Sirlin's  "" would like to have a word with you.
> 
> In a game, if an enemy tactic keeps working on you, the burden is on _you_ to learn how to deal with it.



But the fact is i dont enjoy that high level of play.

Its not about enemy tactic working over and over. its the basis of using it over and over very often.

I never said that everyone has to think of it as my way.

But thats personal prefferance what I find cheap and not as fun. Therefore id never want to compete at high level play. Because i would have to adjust my play style to be cheap.

I dont have anything agaisnt other people who do it in tourney play or together its just not my thing hence why i would never want to play.

I can beat alot of people in sf3 third strike playing chun li by using things i consider cheap but ill still win. But since its not as fun for me i tend not to even play as chun li as winning is pretty easy and therefore not fun.

I enjoy a challange so i play other characters in fighters and i try to play diffrent ways that may not be the norm because its fun for me. Like when i play with ibiki i can play cheap and kick peopls ass but i like doing stupid things because i enjoy it.

I have nothing against other people who like to play in the certain way they do thats fine.

But i consider it cheap to continute to resort to the same thing over and over even if it works or does not ( we had an old friend who would always just low kick spam the whole time easy to counter but still gets so annoying and boring theres no point to play)


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF!? YOU CAN'T!?
> I've always used fireballs in my real life fights, they use to call me Hadouken because I'm down-right fierce. Also combos do exist in real fights; go watch some MMA.
> 
> Also I can't contain myself....
> If you can't get out or fight back against a repeating pattern or strategy...you're you're you're you're you're...a big dumbhead. Oh yes, that did just happen son!!!



For one mma is more about grappeling and that is not a street fight per your example its more of a sanctioned fight. And the fights are not all about combos that would a been better if you spoke of boxing which is more combo oriented then MMA.

MMa is either about single strikes or grapple attacks. Combos are used but not at a very high rate compared to boxing.

And i never said i cant get out of the pattern or the strategy but when its used consistantly over and over its not fun.

Read the bottom post above this. 

I dont enjoy competitve play in fighters sure it may be fun for others but for me it really isnt.

I could keep playing chun li and beat alot of people but i wouldnt just enjoy that so i will rotate to other characters.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2007)

this is why i don't play SF, well one of the reasons


I dislike the high level player community.

Even though I consider myself a high level VF player


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> this is why i don't play SF, well one of the reasons
> 
> 
> I dislike the high level player community.
> ...



You're so cute I just want to hug you.

What is up with these self proclaimed high players and masters. You know everyone who says they're really good really means they suck beyond measure. 

Well unless you have a shitload of high big time tournament placings under your belt. For example like Nuki at Evo...

Interviewer: "So how much of a percent do you think you're going to win 3s?"
Nuki: "100% percento"

And he did....<3 Nuki.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm tired of the stigma that high-level play is; by default, not as fun as scrub play. I find that the process of becoming a good player, and then playing against people of an equal standing is one of the greatest thrills of gaming, period.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL @ DC complaining about being 'cheap'

You play to win, not to play fair. Scrubs need to step their game up.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> LOL @ DC complaining about being 'cheap'
> 
> You play to win, not to play fair. Scrubs need to step their game up.



No thats what you play for. I play games to have fun. If i dont have fun playing games why would i play them?



Final Ultima said:


> I'm tired of the stigma that high-level play is; by default, not as fun as scrub play. I find that the process of becoming a good player, and then playing against people of an equal standing is one of the greatest thrills of gaming, period.




Who says by default its not as fun. To diffrent people diffrent things are fun. To me casual play is fun. To others playing obscene amounts of a game to learn the ins and outs may be fun.

It all goes down to personal play style.

Your view is that being a good player and playing against some one of equal standing is one of the greatest thrills. Thats your opinion.

I dont think it matters what skill level your at, playing with sumone of the same skill is always more fun then playing sumone worse or better.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

The thing is there's no such thing as cheap(Aside from broken Akuma from SSF2T)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

Though there's nothing more fun than crotch-driving with the 'gief.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> The thing is there's no such thing as cheap(Aside from broken Akuma from SSF2T)



Of course there is. Some people find diffrent things cheap that others do not.

I find repatative move list used constantly cheap.

Others may find throws to be cheap

Some may find using block to be cheap.

Some may find nothing cheap.

But thats there opinions and you cant say they are wrong.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

The game was designed with all those things in mind. If people think they're cheap they're just being whiners.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You're so cute I just want to hug you.
> 
> What is up with these self proclaimed high players and masters. You know everyone who says they're really good really means they suck beyond measure.
> 
> ...



Ah it would be nice if belgium had high level tournaments

Haha I completely know I am not exactly high level.

but I wouldn't call myself a complete noob either.

my experience would be beating up everybody in the shop including the owner who has played every single VF and has gone to different countries for tournaments.

played in two tournaments myself, won both

played VF5 for over a year now.

I <3 my vanessa


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

You're wrong.

You don't seem to understand that an opinion based on incomplete or otherwise faulty information is mistaken and obsolete. Throws aren't cheap because they can be expected and prevented, blocking is not cheap because it can be punished. As long as there are counter-measures for something, it ceases to be cheap. Repetitive moves aren't cheap because that's the easiest fucking thing there is to punish.

So, in short, simply because I had to restate everything already said and that you probably still don't fucking get it, your opinion is null and void on the matter.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> You don't seem to understand that an opinion based on incomplete or otherwise faulty information is mistaken and obsolete. Throws aren't cheap because they can be expected and prevented, blocking is not cheap because it can be punished. As long as there are counter-measures for something, it ceases to be cheap. Repetitive moves aren't cheap because that's the easiest fucking thing there is to punish.
> 
> So, in short, simply because I had to restate everything already said and that you probably still don't fucking get it, your opinion is null and void on the matter.



Its like in hockey teams played the neutral zone trap alot of people found it as cheap even though it still had counters to it.

But still cheap.

My opinion on it is as it is. It is not null nor void because its my opinion.

People find things cheap some do not. Your the one who cant seem to notice that other people dont jsut play the game to win.

Does not matter if their are counter measures it can still be considered cheap.

Using repetative moves to win is cheap in the sense look at that video of dudly getting smoked my mokoto i think it was. He did the same repetative move.

Some would consider that as cheap, if he used it again in the second round instead of going into double special.

Things are cheap to diffrent people. Just because it does have a counter doesnt constitute its not cheap to sumone.



mystictrunks said:


> The game was designed with all those things in mind. If people think they're cheap they're just being whiners.



So what if the games was designed with those in mind. Can a person still not find it cheap?

Why does it have to be whiners when they find it cheap. I can jsut say your a wanna be elitest to talk high and mighty thinking other peoples opinions of being cheap is whining.

So your in technicality a snob if you try to state other peopls opinions are whining or incorrect.

Its an opinion it differs from your own grow up and deal with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

LEARN ENGLISH

I refuse to read your posts from now on unless you type it up in Word or something similar, correct your spelling and grammar, and then copy-paste it onto here.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> LEARN ENGLISH
> 
> I refuse to read your posts from now on unless you type it up in Word or something similar, correct your spelling and grammar, and then copy-paste it onto here.



Then do not read my posts. This is not an report im typing its for the general masses. 

If you cant read it then you have issues. The brain can read words as long as the first and last word are correct no matter how the letters in the middle are spelled.

So dont read my posts i could care less.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

Fact: SF was designed with those repetitive moves in mind.
Fact: People who complain about blocking in a fighting game are whiners
Fact: My Opinion > Yours


Yessir.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Fact: SF was designed with those repetitive moves in mind.
> Fact: People who complain about blocking in a fighting game are whiners
> Fact: My Opinion > Yours
> 
> ...



Fact: My looks > your looks
fact: Your opinion = anyoen elses
Fact: Blocking in a fighting game is not even realistic

Btw the game was not designed with repetative moves in mind. The game had a plethora of moves for each character using only 2 out of 10 is repetative.

So unless your saying they only want you to use 2 moves out of ten then that point would stand.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

The fireballs were all pretty much the same with minor differences. Same for the spinning kicks and charging tackles.  Uppercuts too.


Factne Day In My Life > Your Family's Existence
Fact: Blocks exists in real fights

Since when was throwing fireballs and jumping uppercuts realistic B? Or do you think hadokens are cheap?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> The fireballs were all pretty much the same with minor differences. Same for the spinning kicks and charging tackles.  Uppercuts too.
> 
> 
> Factne Day In My Life > Your Family's Existence
> ...



fact : importance of your life < me sleeping

I never said block didnt exisit i said it was unrealistic. throwing sumone who blocks realistich yeah oook. 

I never said throwing fireballs and uppercuts were realistic. 

repetative play is cheap to me. You may not think so but i find facing sumone who is very repetative boring.

If a guy sits back and does  nothing but throw hadokens no matter how easy it is to kick its ass if thats all they do its boring as shit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

One Milisecond Of The BOWSS's Life > 
So cheap = boring?

If you're going to complain about one thing being unrealistic you have to take it all. Damn they do those 6 ft+ standing jumps constantly. Oh fuck you can't do a flying round house kick in the air in real life either. Did Chun-Li just bounce off the edge of the screen. Is Dhalism teleporting? Damn no ones green either in the real world. 

It's also pretty easy to grab onto someone who blocks in a fight.


----------



## delirium (Dec 16, 2007)

WTF? Ya'll are still going? Hasn't it become apparent yet that no one is going to change their mind in the matter? Ya'll are going in circles like a canoe with one paddle.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> One Milisecond Of The BOWSS's Life >
> So cheap = boring?
> 
> If you're going to complain about one thing being unrealistic you have to take it all. Damn they do those 6 ft+ standing jumps constantly. Oh fuck you can't do a flying round house kick in the air in real life either. Did Chun-Li just bounce off the edge of the screen. Is Dhalism teleporting? Damn no ones green either in the real world.
> ...



To me cheap does relate to boring.

Im jsut saying blocking is unrealistic. People can do standing 6ft jumps constantly. People can do flying round house kicks.  people can boucne of walls in real life as well. Magicians can teleport using tricks, maybee no daslim like teleport. 

a person can be green for a while not permanent like blanka but still.

In a fight if a person is blocking there is no invisible wall so then can keep moving back. But even when they are agaisnt a wall try throwing a fighter while he is blocking.

majority of throws are done when a person is attacking.

Maybee i should have calrified when i said cheap. I mean cheap to the fun factor of the game.

repetative motions as in using 2 or 3 constant moves a person has out of the 30 or so the character actually has.

like in that fight vs duddly the mokoto guy used what was it a total of 5 moves to win both rounds. Now if i saw him play 100 times and he used nothing but those 5 movies i think thats cheap. As it dillutes the enjoyment of the gameplay.

he may be winning but the fun jsut isnt there. Hence why I dont like high level play on fighters and woudl rather play the high-casual level of fighters as its more enjoyable to my playing experiance.

who's bowwss?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

WTF IS CHEAP!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
I fucken paid $50 for my SF:AE, $80 for my first T5 Hori Stick, $100 for my HRAP with modded buttons, and a ridiculous 25 cents to play one game at the arcade. That shit is so expensive!!!

I hope everyone knows that the point of a fighting game is to beat the shit out of the other guy. If you managed to find a way to pin down the other guy and ultimately defeat him, you're playing the game to its fullest. If you gimp yourself when you play, then you're not playing the game and really having fun. You're just dumbing down the game so that both of you ain't going nowhere to explore the intended fun of the game.

What ever happened to challenging one's self to up your game and beating out anything that comes in your way? If you can't beat something, pick up your damn balls and seriously L2P.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2007)

I can understand his point

nothing is more boring than a game where "high" level play is nothing but the same moves over and over


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I hope everyone knows that the point of a fighting game is to beat the shit out of the other guy. If you managed to find a way to pin down the other guy and ultimately defeat him, you're playing the game to its fullest. If you gimp yourself when you play, then you're not playing the game and really having fun. You're just dumbing down the game so that both of you ain't going nowhere to explore the intended fun of the game.



Or you can say that those that do wahtever it takes to win are just becoming zombies to using the best tier characters and using the limited moves in the aresenal. Which is not how the game was intended to be made.

If i use every move a character has in the game compared to a guy who uses a tried and true "power" moves to gain victory im playing the game to its fullest.

Also who are you to say what I have fun with. Because me using 4 special moves in diffrent ways facing a guy who will use 4 special moves in a diffrent way is not fun for me.

You on the other hand are dumbing the game down and limiting the arsenal of moves that you use as teh character because the others are weaker.

I have no problem with people who wish to play the way you do. But I have more fun enjoying playing the game that even if i play ten matches each one will see a more diverse amount of attacks that go beyond the norm.

I dont care if i do 5 moves and beat the shit out of one person thats not enjoyable to me.


> What ever happened to challenging one's self to up your game and beating out anything that comes in your way? If you can't beat something, pick up your damn balls and seriously L2P.



Why?

I play my way with my friends and we enjoy it. Its much more fun then trying to get overly technical in the game and finding which moves have priority which moves are the ones that are usefull of using.

I never said I cant beat it. I simply said that playing in that manor is not fun. Me beating it doesnt make it fun if all i do is beat it because then i have to do the same thing over and over to beat it which in turn makes me bored.

Its personal to how i play games. I dont give a shit if i win or lose sure id rather win but i enjoy the games. 

Id rather pick hugo in sf 3a and do his butt attack and joke with my friends then pick sumone else and jsut follow a mudane set of moves to win.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I can understand his point
> 
> nothing is more boring than a game where "high" level play is nothing but the same moves over and over



Let me know when high level play is all about doing the same shit over and over and we can get right on with it. Even O.Sagat popular with his low Tiger Shot spamming has other strats against certain characters outside of low Tiger Shots or you swear Ryu can freely throw Hadoukens at Dhalsim and Balrog just like other characters. I'm using ST as an example because there are a lot of options in the game that may seem repetative to some people.

*DC:* WTF are you talking about? Is a fighting game some kind of flashy show that you perform to your friends? Save the flashy stuff for combo videos. Also goes back to the previous statement on this post, WHO THE FUCK DOES THE SAME MOVES OVER AND OVER!? Lets see I play Ken in 3rd Strike, his special moves are Hadouken, Shoryuken, and Tatsumaki. WOW, I actually use all 3 special moves when I play and try my best to mix things up to win my game at the same time, so sick.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF IS CHEAP!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> I fucken paid $50 for my SF:AE, $80 for my first T5 Hori Stick, $100 for my HRAP with modded buttons, and a ridiculous 25 cents to play one game at the arcade. That shit is so expensive!!!
> 
> I hope everyone knows that the point of a fighting game is to beat the shit out of the other guy. If you managed to find a way to pin down the other guy and ultimately defeat him, you're playing the game to its fullest. If you gimp yourself when you play, then you're not playing the game and really having fun. You're just dumbing down the game so that both of you ain't going nowhere to explore the intended fun of the game.
> ...


Great post. It's also why I bought a PS3 Hori Stick and now I'm trying to play Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection Online with it. Sure it'll take a while but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *DC:* WTF are you talking about? Is a fighting game some kind of flashy show that you perform to your friends? Save the flashy stuff for combo videos. Also goes back to the previous statement on this post, WHO THE FUCK DOES THE SAME MOVES OVER AND OVER!? Lets see I play Ken in 3rd Strike, his special moves are Hadouken, Shoryuken, and Tatsumaki. WOW, I actually use all 3 special moves when I play and try my best to mix things up to win my game at the same time, so sick.



Yes use a shoto for example. Im talking about characters with multiple special moves not just the shoto 3.

Everyone does the same moves over and over in high play.
The video of dudley getting his ass beat were the same moves over and over.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 16, 2007)

Question, have you attempted "high" level play before?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Question, have you attempted "high" level play before?



Depends what your defention of high level is.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 16, 2007)

just a quick notion on why fighters are so fun. if you are playing someone with incredible skill (or just somebody who can hold his own against yo ass), and you are pressuring him like mad and outprioritizing his every move and manage to finish him. or making a supposedly impossible comeback. damn, its just like playing a great arcade racer (aka daytona 2) and managing to nail the turns at the highest speeds possible. there are really not a lot of feelings better than this concerning gaming. in fact, a reason for gaming. its what got me hooked.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Depends what your defention of high level is.



Tourney level play.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Dec 16, 2007)

lol im not exactly sure whats the bitching been about but id like to say something rhetoric.i think its a testament to how street fighter is perfectly balanced, even tho there the characters have few moves with the same combination setup it does'nt deter people from coming back time and time again,  the great thing is about it you can take it as far as you wish to, you can have simple ruck to having a high level fight with the right opponent constantly outsmarting eachother. and thats a sign of a bloody good game.

i mean its the same with turn based rpg's you have the same layout and you could probably get through fine with 'attack' and the right magic moves. or you could dig deeper and refine a more flamboyant style, with more complex strategies.

the test of a good player isnt someone in my eyes who does high level fights by constantly being on the defensive and acting purely what the given situation entails. its someone who can beat any character with any character that can come back from any atacks as well as any given ones which fail.

i mean i got the 7th highest score in uk at one point for snk vs capcom with zangief, but that doesnt mean i dont like characters like guile or dan, they all have their saving graces and being able to manipulate their strengths and adapt them accordingly to a different opponent is what makes a great player, not someone who spams fireballs waiting for the other person to make a move and having a perfect win streak. lol i got beat by a 12 year old kid at alpha 3 but i beat a county competition winner also. at the end of the day the fact that there is so much to be had from a game with a simple set up is what makes street fighter 4 so anticipated, i cant fucking wait, just a rant before i go to bed. bye.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Yes use a shoto for example. Im talking about characters with multiple special moves not just the shoto 3.
> 
> Everyone does the same moves over and over in high play.
> The video of dudley getting his ass beat were the same moves over and over.



I also play Yang and Chun-Li. I use everything they both have as well. 

Also on the Dudley vs. Makoto video. Um...Makoto used Karakusa, Hayate, Tsurugi, her Dragon Punch, and her Super Art. The only thing that comes to mind that she didn't do in her arsenal of special moves is the overhead chop. The only thing in that video in which she repeated was the Karakusa and we all know the fun part of playing Makoto and pretty much the big reason to play Makoto is to rush fools down and land that Karakusa.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 16, 2007)

OI!!!!!!!!!!!

I know something to make this place more enjoyable (and informable): have a poll on which character ppl want to see in SF4


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> OI!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know something to make this place more enjoyable (and informable): have a poll on which character ppl want to see in SF4



We've already talked about this...and I think we came to the conclusion that we all want new characters. Ryu, Ken, Chun-Li, and Dhalsim are returning so we're pretty good on returning characters any other addition is very welcome. 

Oh yea, I'm sure everyone and their mothers want Sakura and Karin back.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> We've already talked about this...and I think we came to the conclusion that we all want new characters. Ryu, Ken, Chun-Li, and Dhalsim are returning so we're pretty good on returning characters any other addition is very welcome.
> 
> Oh yea, I'm sure everyone and their mothers want Sakura and Karin back.



so I'm too late huh?

I want Makoto to return though.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF IS CHEAP!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> I fucken paid $50 for my SF:AE, $80 for my first T5 Hori Stick, $100 for my HRAP with modded buttons, and a ridiculous 25 cents to play one game at the arcade. That shit is so expensive!!!
> 
> I hope everyone knows that the point of a fighting game is to beat the shit out of the other guy. If you managed to find a way to pin down the other guy and ultimately defeat him, you're playing the game to its fullest. If you gimp yourself when you play, then you're not playing the game and really having fun. You're just dumbing down the game so that both of you ain't going nowhere to explore the intended fun of the game.
> ...



LOL This is the truth. Matter of fact I bet I will beat all of yall's butt's in SF 3 Third Strike or SFAlpha or Classic SF or any of the SF vs series!! 

NO ONE CAN **** WIT ME!! THAT'S RIGHT I AM BRAGGING OVER THE NET!


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 17, 2007)

as long as sagat and gouki retun, the rest can just fuck off and die. seriously, who needs ryu & ken when there is gouki?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> as long as sagat and gouki retun, the rest can just fuck off and die. seriously, who needs ryu & ken when there is gouki?



beside the fact that Ryu and Ken are the main characters of SF.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 17, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> as long as sagat and gouki retun, the rest can just fuck off and die. seriously, who needs ryu & ken when there is gouki?



Street Fighter ain't Street Fighter without Ken and Ryu!


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF IS CHEAP!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> I fucken paid $50 for my SF:AE, $80 for my first T5 Hori Stick, $100 for my HRAP with modded buttons, and a ridiculous 25 cents to play one game at the arcade. That shit is so expensive!!!
> 
> I hope everyone knows that the point of a fighting game is to beat the shit out of the other guy. If you managed to find a way to pin down the other guy and ultimately defeat him, you're playing the game to its fullest. If you gimp yourself when you play, then you're not playing the game and really having fun. You're just dumbing down the game so that both of you ain't going nowhere to explore the intended fun of the game.
> ...



I am by no means keeping up with the discussion, but, looking at that post alone, that was beautiful... and I hate Street Fighter @_@


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

I also include the regular kicks and pucnes. there was no axe kick either.

But still its a moot point.

U enjoy that type of playing... I have been their and do not. I could still whip out chun li and kick most peoples ass's but i dont because i dont enjoy doing that.

Also i hope for a better balanced street fighter game one where the tiers are not soo common place. And certain characters have more hit priority over others.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Tourney level play.




that doesn't say much either, you can have shitloads of tournaments with noobs



Miracle said:


> Street Fighter ain't Street Fighter without Ken and Ryu!



you mean ryu and ryu2?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

I hope you don't destroy cars anymore, that's lame, we need something bigger, like a truck.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

spectaa said:


> I hope you don't destroy cars anymore, that's lame, we need something bigger, like a truck.



how about a garbage truck?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> so I'm too late huh?
> 
> I want Makoto to return though.



I don't think it's possible for one to return when they chronologically didn't even appear yet. >.>


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I don't think it's possible for one to return when they chronologically didn't even appear yet. >.>



huh?  u mean like didn't appear in the first SF3?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2007)

SFIV is placed chronologically before SF III. Meaning that SF III and it's upgraded installments don't influence the story-line.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> SFIV is placed chronologically before SF III. Meaning that SF III and it's upgraded installments don't influence the story-line.



ah.....ok.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2007)

what the hell is this whining about casual and high level?

A casual player is someone who goes to an arcade once a week, plays a bit and hes done.

If your playing SF with a group of friends everyday, it doesn't matter if your good or bad your playing competitively. The point is to beat your opponent, that is something that bad players and good players both share. You can't play a game like Street Fighter and not be competitive at all. 

And being competitive doesn't equate to being cheap. Thats the most ignorant thing I've read in this thread.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 17, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I also include the regular kicks and pucnes. there was no axe kick either.
> 
> But still its a moot point.
> 
> ...



Well there was no need, I mean after she stunned him what do you want her to do? Press c.lk and mash on another button to total up the match by using every single button? Also your statement is contradicting, if you want certain characters to have higher priority over the other...well that's not balanced. Unless they can make a game like Super Street Fighter II Turbo I doubt it will be as balanced as you think it is. ST:HD Remix is coming out so you might get a chance at the next most balanced SF game.



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> you mean ryu and ryu2?



Please do learn to play the game before bashing on the clones. I've said it so many times before already; since Super Street Fighter II Turbo, Ryu and Ken are very different from one another. Outside of move priorities and angles they have some major differences within them.


Maaaaan, I want the car destroying to come back and the barrel destroying.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2007)

The Ryu vs. Ken intro in Third Strike is still one of my faves. XD


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 17, 2007)

If you think Ryu and Ken play the same especially in Alpha then your dumb.

In 3rd Strike the only thing they have in common is some of their moves look the same.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> The Ryu vs. Ken intro in Third Strike is still one of my faves. XD


The Alpha ones are better...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2007)

Post it then.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Well there was no need, I mean after she stunned him what do you want her to do? Press c.lk and mash on another button to total up the match by using every single button? Also your statement is contradicting, if you want certain characters to have higher priority over the other...well that's not balanced. Unless they can make a game like Super Street Fighter II Turbo I doubt it will be as balanced as you think it is. ST:HD Remix is coming out so you might get a chance at the next most balanced SF game.



I dont think the way hit priority and things works out to be better. I mean they are doing their best to balance the game.

but the tiers are obvious to those that play competitively and when certain characters are shunned apart by pros because they just wouldnt stand too good of a chance vs other top tier chars it isnt balanced that well.

Hopefully the introduce a new character that has a cool style of fighting. Kinda how in sf 3s you had ibiki the ninja chick here move set was rather fun.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2007)

Skeets said:


> The Alpha ones are better...



yes there are


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 17, 2007)

I only just got around to playing Third Strike (yep, I'm very, very late) and I was loving it until I noticed (in horror) that the classic Ryu and Ken theme tunes are gone. Does anyone know when they were taken out of the series after the SNES SF? I loved 'em.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 17, 2007)

They were taken out after Alpha 2 Gold. In Alpha 3 they were completely new.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 17, 2007)

the alpha one is better. with younger ken knuckeling ryus head till ryu gets fed up and throws him to the side he should be at for the fight to start. obviously ken makes a back flip in the air and lands on his feat. didn't he taunt him with his finger afterwards? with the cmon cmon shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Post it then.


I'm looking...


MUSOLINI said:


> the alpha one is better. with younger ken knuckeling ryus head till ryu gets fed up and throws him to the side he should be at for the fight to start. obviously ken makes a back flip in the air and lands on his feat. didn't he taunt him with his finger afterwards? with the cmon cmon shit.


Some shit like that.

And Guy and Cody's is even better.
Pure classic.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 17, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'm looking...
> 
> Some shit like that.
> 
> ...



you sure about the guy and cody one? i was just checking it on emu, and they didn't do anything special? maybe it was only for the home versions?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> you sure about the guy and cody one? i was just checking it on emu, and they didn't do anything special? maybe it was only for the home versions?


Probably.

On each end there's barrels like in final fight and they each do some special moves.Even chicken comes out iirc...


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2007)

but the ryu vs sagat is pure classic. right before they start sagat will be grabbing dan then he uppercuts he into oblivion before they fight that was just made of pure win and it always used to make me laugh


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 19, 2007)

vault023 said:


> but the ryu vs sagat is pure classic. right before they start sagat will be grabbing dan then he uppercuts he into oblivion before they fight that was just made of pure win and it always used to make me laugh



i like the older alpha one better. the one where you see sagat grab his chest and all of a sudden the scar appears and he starts laughing at ryu (cause he gonna get even).


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2007)

vault023 said:


> but the ryu vs sagat is pure classic. right before they start sagat will be grabbing dan then he uppercuts he into oblivion before they fight that was just made of pure win and it always used to make me laugh



yeah I like the dan ver. better.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2007)

man i hope the baison in this game is not like the one in the alpha series  he has too much broken and hax abilities it pisses me off he can levitate, throw fire balls, teleport, his throws take twice as much life than normal. and dont make the mention his physco crusher thats literally a one hit KO because if it hits u, ur life will be so low


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 19, 2007)

vault023 said:


> man i hope the baison in this game is not like the one in the alpha series  he has too much broken and hax abilities it pisses me off he can levitate, throw fire balls, teleport, his throws take twice as much life than normal. and dont make the mention his physco crusher thats literally a one hit KO because if it hits u, ur life will be so low



Bison is dead, Akuma killed him during SFII. Also the Bison you speak of is Shin Bison, he was a boss character he had to be broken. The regular Bison sucked in A3 and was decent in A2.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Bison is dead, Akuma killed him during SFII. Also the Bison you speak of is Shin Bison, he was a boss character he had to be broken. The regular Bison sucked in A3 and was decent in A2.



 thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2007)

Saw the videos.  Looks kinda oogly graphically, BUT... gameplay looks like it's pure SF.  Burn in hell haters, burn in hell.  Best part is, it's only around 2% done. =D

I liked the dynamic angles of the supers though.  Fuck can't wait. >__<


----------



## TheWon (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya I watched that. First I wished they just show gameplay with Voice over work.
I don't like the style as they said it has more of a Western Style. Street Fighter is and has all ways been a Japanese Game. When we do things we get this 
[YOUTUBE]IGEJDKJdPGg[/YOUTUBE]
 When they do it we get Street Fighter we get this.
[YOUTUBE]Vf_qhxd9kRU[/YOUTUBE]

So right there we have a problem. The gameplay seems on point. Even though they said the change things for noobs.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL, it doesn't look like the US SF cartoon. You guys blow shit out of proportion. XD  You know, it's only since the SF movie that SF started going towards an anime-ish look.  I'm cool with the way they're taking the art direction.  There are too many animu-ish games or hyper-realistic styles out there.  I don't want it too look like everything else.  Let SF look different.  Just clean it up a bit more and I'm good with it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2007)

Can't believe I can't even stream the videos. You would think they would prepare for something like this . I guess I'll wait till tomorrow to watch the vids or for a torent link.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 28, 2007)

Video up on Youtube by Kyored from SRK...
Kagaribi (篝火)

It looks pretty good to me considering it is barely close from being finished.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol I saw those SF cartoons earlier on Kotaku. Goddamn. I hate how Guiles the main character and Ryu and Ken are gay. Either of those guys could easily own Guile


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2007)

Just saw the gameplay vid. I'm definitely disappointed. I didn't like the graphics (didn't like it ever since I saw the first screenshot), neither did I like how the characters move. I'm sure they'll improve on that since it's only 2% complete, but this build wasn't good. I really hoped Ono would go the direction the first trailer indicated. I actually like that brushy stuff, but I understand that it's difficult to bring that over in-game. 
What I'm really pissed of about is the fact that they didn't show shit. I wanted to see the new gameplay systems. Yet they only showed a shoryuken cancel. 
It's been a while since I last read the EGM articles so I don't remember if this build had the system inbeded already or not. They could at least show the save system. Too bad we didn't get to see any screenshots of Chunli & Dhalsim as well.


----------



## TheoDerek (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm definitely skeptical, but I'm giving it a chance.

The guys in the video said they didn't like it at first and it took about 10-20 minutes to get used to, but after that it was great.

They didn't exactly sound like they had played a lot of SF though.  One guy said he had problems using Dhalsim's teleport in older games.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2007)

I really hope it doesn't suck...

/kinda reminding me of MK4


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2007)

Sasuke3759 said:


> I'm definitely skeptical, but I'm giving it a chance.
> 
> The guys in the video said they didn't like it at first and it took about 10-20 minutes to get used to, but after that it was great.
> 
> They didn't exactly sound like they had played a lot of SF though.  One guy said he had problems using Dhalsim's teleport in older games.


Haha, exactly. They didn't sound like experienced players at all.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 28, 2007)

Gameplay Footage (in horrible low quality but it's better than having to wait for an endless load of the 1up video)


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2007)

> I'm sure they'll improve on that since it's only 2% complete


Thank christ. I was worried that the graphics were approaching completion. If that were the case, I was very underwhelmed. I mean, that would be a step up from the EX games, but a definite step down from the clean and polished graphics of 3rd Strike, IMO. XD


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 28, 2007)

Game play looks very 3rd strike like.
Screw the graphics it's all about the game play.
Thumbs up from me so far...


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 28, 2007)

Any SF fan who said that vid sucked needs to be shot. That was SF to the core.  If you love SF, there's no way you didn't love that video.  It was just awesome in every word.  It made me forgive Ono for neglecting the SF3 cast since we get SF3 mixed with SF Turbo gameplay instead.

Consider this game bought.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2007)

Only complaint I might have is no Dudley.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 28, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> Any SF fan who said that vid sucked needs to be shot. That was SF to the core.  If you love SF, there's no way you didn't love that video.  It was just awesome in every word.  It made me forgive Ono for neglecting the SF3 cast since we get SF3 mixed with SF Turbo gameplay instead.
> 
> Consider this game bought.



Hopefully we get Alpha characters mixed in there.
I want Guy...



Karsa Orlong said:


> Only complaint I might have is no Dudley.


Good news for us Balrog(M.Bison) fans...


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2007)

> Any SF fan who said that vid sucked needs to be shot. That was SF to the core.


The gameplay looks great. And anyone who knows me, knows that graphics aren't my bread and butter. It's just that, given the teaser, and seeing as 3rd Strike is about the prettiest and smoothest 2d fighter ever, this wasn't what I'd anticipated, and it's not nearly as visually stunning as I'd hoped. But again, this isn't even a final cut. Just stating my initial verdict on the graphics, which is as I said: underwhelmed.

As for characters I'm coveting...

If we get Zangief, I'll be happy. If we get Zangief AND Vega, I'll need to change my pants.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Good news for us Balrog(M.Bison) fans...


Boxer can fuck off. xD I stick to the 'gief and Fei Long. >.>


Kalam Mekhar said:


> The gameplay looks great. And anyone who knows me, knows that graphics aren't my bread and butter. It's just that, given the teaser, and seeing as 3rd Strike is about the prettiest and smoothest 2d fighter ever, this wasn't what I'd anticipated, and it's not nearly as visually stunning as I'd hoped. But again, this isn't even a final cut. Just stating my initial verdict on the graphics, which is as I said: underwhelmed.
> 
> As for characters I'm coveting...
> 
> If we get Zangief, I'll be happy. If we get Zangief AND Vega, I'll need to change my pants.



CROTCHDRIVER!


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 28, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Boxer can fuck off. xD I stick to the 'gief and Fei Long. >.>!



Headbutts the lot of you...


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2007)

I definitely play as Zangief, Ryu, and Vega, mainly. When I am actually trying to win and I am worried I might not. But honestly, I get bored so fast that I wind up picking everyone, if the game lasts long enough to do so. XD

And if we do get some Alpha/SF3 characters in there, that would be great. I just hope we don't get any Super Street Fighter Gay Hawk in there. He is just disgraceful.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2007)

Better quality gameplay vid


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 28, 2007)

Ken has Shoryureppa and Shinryuken...he best have Shippu and I can't believe they kept Ken's stupid f+mk and f+hk from 3s in SFIV; those moves were so dumb.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 29, 2007)

All the gameplay moves are here


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 29, 2007)

damn. the gameplay resembled sf3 a bit mixed with some ssf2t, like the guys said. so the gameplay doesn't look new. but the graphics, damn the graphics. any real sf fan liking how this game looks should be shot. we went from sf2 to alpha, the to sf3, the graphics of sf3 where till this day still unmatched by any 2d game (some contenders are motw, lb and GG for best looking 2d fighters, also with good animation.) so its not exactly fun to see a game go from best looking 2d fighter to a shitty looking 3d cell shaded bs fighter. yes it looked like it played like a 2d sf, then why not keep it 2d. i really hope the graphics and style get a big boost, as both of them sucked beyond comprehension. s my 2 cents.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 30, 2007)

That fat fucking Micheal Moore looking bastard needs to seriously shut the fuck up.Were these guys actually comparing Soul Calibur to Street Fighter?It's not even that Soul Calibur is bad game,but the franchises in terms of gameplay are not comparable at all.

As for the graphics,Ono already explained in EGM that just about everything has been explored in pure 2D in terms of graphics,and that,that would be taking the easy way out.

Thinking of the big picture,it might even be a bit of a turn-off to Casual players to have a strictly 2D game


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2007)

^That's just plain crazy. 2D a turn-off. Anyway, I'll keep my mouth shut, until the game is released and we see the sale figures. Let's see if this 3D approach is going to work.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 30, 2007)

Biolink said:


> That fat fucking Micheal Moore looking bastard needs to seriously shut the fuck up.Were these guys actually comparing Soul Calibur to Street Fighter?It's not even that Soul Calibur is bad game,but the franchises in terms of gameplay are not comparable at all.
> 
> As for the graphics,Ono already explained in EGM that just about everything has been explored in pure 2D in terms of graphics,and that,that would be taking the easy way out.
> 
> Thinking of the big picture,it might even be a bit of a turn-off to Casual players to have a strictly 2D game



don't lie like ono. what ono meant to say was making a game in true 2d high res with better animation and graphics then sf3 would take a shitload of time and a far bigger budget than making a 3d character model and making it animate. instead of drawing every frame for every character separate. their just a bunch of lazy fuckers, thats all. 

since finding out that this game went from 2d to 3d cell shaded my expectations for this game have dropped drastically. lets not even talk about the anticipation, it was my most anticipated (along with kof XII, which went down the same shithole it seems) game when i heard it was gonna get released. a sf with better graphics and animation the 3 and the story developing for the final battle between ryu and gouki. but no, capcom had to make a sf2.5 in 3d.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 30, 2007)

they messed up ryu in the face

ken looks nice

i was expecting a more unique look for the graphics

cant judge gameplay right now

They better not mess up how chun-li looks


----------



## Biolink (Dec 30, 2007)

If I could have it my way,this game would be 2D,but hardcore fans aren't the only people buying this game.

I haven't seen anything wrong with the actual gameplay,but if you want pure 2D then there is the Street Fighter 2 series,Alpha,and the 3 series


----------



## delirium (Dec 30, 2007)

All things considered, I think SF 4 is looking great. That gameplay vid really upped the anticipation for this game for me.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 31, 2007)

*OMG CAN SOMEONE PLEASE FIX RYU'S FACE, THEY BETTER NOT RELEASE THIS GAME WITH HIM LOOKING LIKE THAT.GOD DAMN I NEED TO SEND A LETTER TO CAPCOM, I MEAN COME ON THIS IS STREET FIGHTER FUCKING 4.*


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Dec 31, 2007)

I like how SF4 looks right now. Those grafics are awsome!


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Dec 31, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> *OMG CAN SOMEONE PLEASE FIX RYU'S FACE, THEY BETTER NOT RELEASE THIS GAME WITH HIM LOOKING LIKE THAT.GOD DAMN I NEED TO SEND A LETTER TO CAPCOM, I MEAN COME ON THIS IS STREET FIGHTER FUCKING 4.*



I agree. Ryu's face is UGLY!!! what happened to his face from third strike?


----------



## Batman (Dec 31, 2007)

They had 2D on lock. Now they look like S. If they're gonna do something like that at least give bring out a new rival schools or somethin.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 4, 2008)

It would be awesome if they made a rival school game like this before SFIV comes out. It would make the wait a lil more bearable.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 4, 2008)

Like I said awhile back, I'ma stay quiet. But the shit looks like an ex game. i'm hyped to try the gameplay out, but the look of street fighter was always a part of the experience. I hated the sluginess of ex. and the vid looked its the same. But like i said, ima stay quiet since its still early.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 4, 2008)

Biolink said:


> If I could have it my way,this game would be 2D,but hardcore fans aren't the only people buying this game.
> 
> I haven't seen anything wrong with the actual gameplay,but if you want pure 2D then there is the Street Fighter 2 series,Alpha,and the 3 series



Street fighter 1, international karate + too ! LMAO
Unlike you I don't think 2D belongs to the past.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 4, 2008)

spectaa said:


> Street fighter 1, international karate + too ! LMAO
> Unlike you I don't think 2D belongs to the past.



I never said 2D belonged to the past.

I said I could understand why they chose to go in a different art direction.I can look past something as simple as graphics as long as the Gameplay is fine,and I saw nothing wrong with the gameplay.

Again if you want 3rd Strike graphics the game is always available to play,and Street Fighter HD is coming out soon,and it sports some of the best graphics I have seen on a 2D fighter,so those are always options.

In a way I'm happy that the game is going in a new art direction.3rd Strike is one of a kind as far as I'm concerned.There would be no reason to care for 3rd Strike's artwork and graphics, if a new game came out just like it,but with even better graphics.At best it would just end up being remembered as the stepping stone for a game that further improved on a system that was already built.



> But the shit looks like an ex game. i'm hyped to try the gameplay out,  I hated the sluginess of ex. and the vid looked its the same.



I know it's your opinion,but the game looks MUCH faster than Street Fighter EX and no where near as sluggish and "floaty" as Ex was.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah but with each sf game that progressed the game progressed in its entirety, meaning graphics and story. now their taking it back story wise, and their taking it back graphic wise going 3d again. this should have been brought out as a sf ex plus or sf beta or something else, not IV. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2008)

New Famitsu scans along with a new character shown


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 9, 2008)

She kinda reminds me of a cross between Volcano Rosso from EX2 and Vanessa from KOF.  Bring on the ladies. =D

Plus her name is Crimson Viper and she's a pro wrestler.


----------



## Raize (Jan 9, 2008)

She's a Pro Wrestler?

So she's going to be a slightly less powerful and speedier Zangief?

Could be interesting.


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

Any hints as to exactly when SFIV will hit the stores in 2008?


----------



## Raize (Jan 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> Any hints as to exactly when SFIV will hit the stores in 2008?



Might not even be 2008 (although it probably will be).

There's no release date yet, as far as I know.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 9, 2008)

Wrestler girl!?

We had that before...and she sucked.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jan 9, 2008)

lets see how this will end up. its not going in the positive direction so far. but then again being only 2% done, it could still work out. better to hate and be struck positively when the games released. the anticipation isn't anything like when sf3 was getting released.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jan 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Hugo move.



its her move. she had it since sfa3 (the only game shes in).


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 9, 2008)

Y the hell does this new girl look like a KOF MI character. She looks like a custom character. She doesn't have simple, semi realistic look that goes with street fighter. The elvis pipnk hair with pony tail is over the top. Give her sleek black hair or something and she'd probably look like a much better fit.

Bah. Once again, i'm bitching. 

This isn't ANYTHING like my wait for SF3. I remember when i bought my game magazine (i think it was EGM) and they showed the ryu and ken artwork. I was like yay. But the kicker was the 4 shots showing how Ryu's clothes rippled as he shot a hadoken. 

This game hasn't even shown anything that shows how great the animation of the characters are. Its still trying convince people that the 3-d look is ok.

I hate talking on sf4 now cuz it seems as if i'm doing nothing but spitting hot fire.

EDIT: IM DYLAN


----------



## Free Meal Man (Jan 9, 2008)

Apparently Gief and Honda are listed on the demo also, but were incomplete. Famitsu says there are a number of new characters they couldnt talk about. Crimson Viper is supposed to wield fire and lightning, looks a lot like a KOF MI or Canonspike character to me though.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 10, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> She kinda reminds me of a cross between Volcano Rosso from EX2 and Vanessa from KOF.  Bring on the ladies. =D
> 
> Plus her name is Crimson Viper and she's a pro wrestler.



Haaha. I actually think she is kinda of cool. 

But I agree about Ryu, they need to re-do his face, he is the posterboy, he must look good. Everything else seems pretty solid though, so far im impressed.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 11, 2008)

well it at least looks like specials have some sort of cut scene like thing wich i like and wiht this 2d 3d gameplay i hope they ad a real storyline/mode since this is a ps3 game


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Akuma confirmed for SF4!*


----------



## Akuma (Jan 20, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> *Akuma confirmed for SF4!*




WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 20, 2008)

I heard Akuma was going to make a big impact in SFIV but like I said before this is going to be VERY weird for Akuma considering Ono confirmed that there are going to be no air fireballs in the game.

I guess they're going to clean up what happened between Akuma and Ryu cause it was so weird in SFIII that they never really mentioned anything about eachother. Now all we need is the confirmation on Sagat so we can also finish that little piece of the story between Ryu.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 20, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> *Akuma confirmed for SF4!*



Akuma is going to be one of the best charcaters, as he always has been.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jan 21, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> *Akuma confirmed for SF4!*



ahhhh shit. my man is back again. though it wont be for story line purposes (as they where gonna settle it after oro thought ryu how to be a true warrior). well, at least not as in a final fight story wise. just hope sagat makes it back too.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah Akuma is going to kick ass and take names.  I wonder how they will make his move set for this, and what type of new moves they will have him do.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> *Akuma confirmed for SF4!*


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

You guys know there are gameplay vids right? if so sorry I asked.


----------



## delirium (Jan 26, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I heard Akuma was going to make a big impact in SFIV but like I said before this is going to be VERY weird for Akuma considering Ono confirmed that there are going to be no air fireballs in the game.



I'm wondering about this too. My fav character to use in 3s was Akuma because of those air fireballs

Plus.. Akuma wouldn't be Akuma without em, right?

Though.. if this means some tweaks to the Anatsuken style for Akuma, could be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2008)

/fingers crossed for Akuma's dive kick


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> /fingers crossed for Diving Demon Kick




wouldnt be Akuma W/O it.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2008)

Agreed. Though the same can be said for his air fireball. 

Also, I hope this means that they are trying to balance him by making his moveset less godly instead of AND NOT IN ADDITION TO nerfing him defensively/damage wise.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 26, 2008)

Personally, I think that when Ono confirmed the lack of air fireballs, what he was really refering to was the Marvel vs Capcom variety of air fireballs. I reckon Gouki will still keep his Zankuu Hadouken and Tenma Gou Zankuu.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 27, 2008)

hopefully my sagat will be in this game
same goes for e.honda

hell, put in urien in there too


----------



## jkingler (Jan 27, 2008)

If Zangief and Vega make it, I'll be all set. 

But shit yeah, Urien would make an awesome addition.


----------



## delirium (Jan 27, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Personally, I think that when Ono confirmed the lack of air fireballs, what he was really refering to was the Marvel vs Capcom variety of air fireballs. I reckon Gouki will still keep his Zankuu Hadouken and Tenma Gou Zankuu.



I didn't even know that idea was being tossed around. Hopefully that's it though.

But for characters to bring back.. Sakura, Karin and Makoto please.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 27, 2008)

I dunno. Makoto is kinda cheap. 

something like this?



/totally kidding; she's badass; would definitely be interesting to see her moveset in this, though, since there is an apparent de-emphasis on parries and other defensive maneuvers

P.S. I would actually rather see Rose than Karin, Makoto, or the rest. And Cammy more than any of them, though she's certainly not as counter happy. XD


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 27, 2008)

i wonder who the boss will be 

hopefully it is someone new and not your usual bison/akuma


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> i wonder who the boss will be
> 
> hopefully it is someone new and not your usual bison/akuma



It will be Akuson, Bison and Akuma Combined after a mad Psycho Crusher accident.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 27, 2008)

i really doubt akuma is going to be the boss though :X
dont remember though, but isnt this game supposed to take place after sf2?
akuma did kill bison i think?


----------



## Ico (Jan 27, 2008)

Im so pumped for this fucking game!


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

R4senshuriken said:


> Im so pumped for this fucking game!



Yeah you shouldnt be, It prolly wont come out for another 2 years.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 27, 2008)

This game looks great.
So far the only people I think have been confirmed are:
Ryu
Chun Li
Akuma
Ken 
Dhalism
The new chick Crimson Viper.

I hope that Sakura, Rose, Guy, Gen( the old man), Vega, and Remi all make it in. 

Wouldnt it be awesome, if they added every single Street Fighter character, in every single game before. That would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2008)

Makoto is too young for SFIV considering she's like 18 in 3rd Strike.  Also Makoto aint' that hard to deal with once you start understanding her playstyle. I've learned that if you play as random and pull out as much random bullshit as Makoto you can then play at her same level. Kokujin probably thinked too hard, lol.

Sakura and Karin however needs to comeback to reveal what the hell happened to them after Alpha 3.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2008)

> Wouldnt it be awesome, if they added every single Street Fighter character, in every single game before. That would be fucking awesome.


Especially guys from the first . XD 

Eagle (established ownage, IMO), Geki (Vega's rival, who also uses a claw, and is a ninja :amazed), Lee (Yun and Yang's dad!) and Retsu (did he become Oro?) would be most welcome, IMO. 

And . 

A Cyber Ken would be hilarious, or, even better, the actual protagonist, Kevin Striker. could work.  That would be a _major_ Easter Egg, esp. if he was any good. XD I mean, sure, Cyber Akuma was lolworthy, but he was even less canon that Cyberken would be. XD

P.S. I would like to play as Chun Li's dad.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to see oro and gen fight


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 28, 2008)

Considering Gen was already suffering from leukemia during the Street Fighter Zero/Alpha series, I somehow doubt he'll be alive and kicking for Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 28, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Considering Gen was already suffering from leukemia during the Street Fighter Zero/Alpha series, I somehow doubt he'll be alive and kicking for Street Fighter IV.



oh man I liked Gen. 

And bring back Rolento!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 28, 2008)

Fei Long, Yun, and Yang are my top hopes. One or all of them will probably make it. ^.^

I need my Chinese Fighters fix.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 28, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Considering Gen was already suffering from leukemia during the Street Fighter Zero/Alpha series, I somehow doubt he'll be alive and kicking for Street Fighter IV.



He deserves a definitive ending to his story.

Plus Gen was THAT dude.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 28, 2008)

I doubt Yun, Yang, Makoto, Ibuki, Sean, and Elena will make it in SFIV. None of the kids in 3rd Strike will make it to SFIV and I'm sure of it. If they do make it in I'm gonna feel so dumb saying all of that but I will assure you they'll suck. 

Makoto would be too puny to pick up anybody to choke or Maximum Spider on, there won't be any kind of custom combo so say bye bye Genei-Jin to Yun, Ibuki is still in ninja academy studying to become a first year Gennin, Yang hasn't grown out his sick haircut yet which is the source of his powers, Sean sucks, and I forget Elena is in the game like 70% of the time.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 28, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Especially guys from the first . XD
> 
> Eagle (established ownage, IMO), Geki (Vega's rival, who also uses a claw, and is a ninja :amazed), Lee (Yun and Yang's dad!) and Retsu (did he become Oro?) would be most welcome, IMO.
> 
> ...



Bleh, Eagle.  Didn't like him in the original nor did I like him in CVS2, but he is more developed than a lot of the other SF1 characters so I guess there'd be more to work off of...or something.  Geki was kinda generic and boring (like every other SF1 character that wasn't named Adon or Sagat).  If they brought him back, they'd really need to rework some things (considering they were able to make Gen and Birdy interesting in the SFA series, I guess it wouldn't be too hard to recreate him as well).  As for Lee...I don't know if he was their pops, uncle or 17th cousin twice removed or something, but I didn't remember anything about father being mentioned.  Of course with so much info out there I could be wrong.  As for Retsu...the incomplete guy?  he was probably boring beyond repair.  I loved his winning quote though "go to heaven".  It was my second favorite after Ryu/Ken's "all right"...or however they said it.  It's been like almost 20 years since I last heard it >.<.  As for who comes back or who doesn't, it doesn't matter much to me.  For one thing I welcomed the new cast in SF3 with open arms, so I won't really be complaining if they pulled the same thing (which they mostlikely won't)...for another thing, I'm still skeptical about this game at this point.  If I see another game footage video that doesn't look sluggish like other "2.5D" fighters, then maybe I'll be more excited.  

To think that 2010 will be in 2 years .  No Kevin Striker...no Troy...no cyberplasm.  How disappointing.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

In terms of setting, when will SFIV take place?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 29, 2008)

RodMack said:


> In terms of setting, when will SFIV take place?



Between 2 and 3 I believe.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

^ Ah I see. Here's hoping they bring Cammy in the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 6, 2008)

Man, I thought you'd guys would be all over this...


*Spoiler*: _Chun Li, Guile, Zangief, Blanka, Dhalsim, and E.Honda_


----------



## delirium (Feb 6, 2008)

GUILE IS BACK 

Remy was totally weak sauce.


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 6, 2008)

We all know these roster choices were no suprise, but nice to see the SF2 guys anyways.  A damn shame the SF3 and SFA cast can't get in on the action. Maybe we'll get DLC character packs down the line. (almost certain we will)


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad Guile is back, but look at dem thunder thighs.  It's beautiful I tell ya.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know if I can live without techs =\

And Ryu better have Denjin. You know me.

Like seriously Dave, the guys at Cal Poly are actually way fucking better than me. It's just that Denjin's too good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 6, 2008)

You will submit and become decent like always, dude.  As for the Cal Poly freaks... well, that's just a given.  I just want Ken to have a Tatsu recovery like in the TV show. Hehe.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 6, 2008)

Become decent? Are you mocking me =O

But yes, Ken tatsu recoveries would be too good. He doesn't need another reason to be Top Tier damnit.

PS: We got Accent Core at Cal Poly. I actually took brawl out of the Wii to practice AC. What has this world come to.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 6, 2008)

WTF, where are you priorities at?  Put Brawl back in nao!


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 6, 2008)

Some fool had 25 wins! I'm not gonna let that shit slide again XD

Aside from that, I've ran out of ideas for glitching shit in brawl...

OT: I think Ken is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Feb 6, 2008)

Wohoo! more Sf2 fighters


----------



## jkingler (Feb 6, 2008)

Chun Li, Guile, and Zangief...!

jkingler is a happy boy. T__T


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2008)

But how will I throw more roses now?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 6, 2008)

No, I'm not affiliated with HnI scanning projects, aside from supporting them and thinking they are awesome. 

I started the HnI pimping project here on NF, but aside from that, I can't think what you would be referring to. XD

@Davey: I dunno. I am also hoping for some Vega, though.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 6, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I don't know if I can live without techs =\
> 
> And Ryu better have Denjin. You know me.
> 
> Like seriously Dave, the guys at Cal Poly are actually way fucking better than me. It's just that Denjin's too good.



denjin sucks. even with set ups most players (like me) will still parry that shit easily. and what would it be like to have denjin, and 100% stun super which is unblockable in a game without parry's? that would just suck IMO. 

also, all these characters are to be expected. just like how me and most people are waiting for sagat, you hear that, right capcom? no sagat, no gouki would mean death to IV. though gouki was confirmed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2008)

FUCK YEAH THIS GAME IS STILL SHAPING UP TO BE


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 6, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> denjin sucks. even with set ups most players (like me) will still parry that shit easily. and what would it be like to have denjin, and 100% stun super which is unblockable in a game without parry's? that would just suck IMO.



You make a very good point.

But hey, denjin got me a round against Pyrolee. Also gets me games against people who go toe to toe with him.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 6, 2008)

SIM!!!!
Now all I need are the bosses (Boxer, Claw, Sagat).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't give a darn about who's going into SFIV now.
Guile + No Parry System = USA USA USA!!!

I hope they give him CE-Guile's Sonic Booms...teehee.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Man, I thought you'd guys would be all over this...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chun Li, Guile, Zangief, Blanka, Dhalsim, and E.Honda_




Zangief and Guile, fucking awesome. LOL Zangief is bigger than Bowser.


I want Sagat, seriously -.-


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't give a darn about who's going into SFIV now.
> Guile + No Parry System = USA USA USA!!!
> 
> I hope they give him CE-Guile's Sonic Booms...teehee.


SIM + no Parry system!!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> SIM + no Parry system!!!!!



Yea, I really want to see how the SFIV system is gonna turn out for Dhalsim. It would be very interesting to see Dhalsim top tier again if the new Saving/Revenge system can't do anything about his top tier zoning abilities.

It would be so cool if the game forces you to pick up multiple characters to counterpick certain matchups; just like ST.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 7, 2008)

Wait, if there can't be any more denjin... that means Shinkuu Tatsu for Ryu =D


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2008)

So long as they keep the Shin-Shoryuken, I'll be happy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 7, 2008)

I was just thinking about it and Dan would look so badass with this new art style. XD


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, the art concept looks very interesting, it's bound to make some characters look very cool.

People say, Ryu's got an ugly face, but I find it pretty decent. Brash and raw.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 7, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> You make a very good point.
> 
> But hey, denjin got me a round against Pyrolee. Also gets me games against people who go toe to toe with him.



pyrolee, the guy from the sf3 vids from the cali tournaments? that guy cant parry something as easy as denjin? who would have thought.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 7, 2008)

The health bar looks stupid.

XDDD


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, I really want to see how the SFIV system is gonna turn out for Dhalsim. It would be very interesting to see Dhalsim top tier again if the new Saving/Revenge system can't do anything about his top tier zoning abilities.
> 
> It would be so cool if the game forces you to pick up multiple characters to counterpick certain matchups; just like ST.


I have a feeling the game will lean more towards ST balance (hopefully) this time around. So no more dominating from the same 3 characters, I hope.

Does anyone know if there'll be any CC system? 
Hopefully they take that shit out completely.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 8, 2008)

Pictures on the arcade machine in action


----------



## delirium (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn that's a sick ass cabinet.

Nice screens though.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 8, 2008)

Whats this I heard about Crimson viper having chidori as a special? I went to shoryuken but theres too many pages to sort through in their threads, anyone have a link to the pic?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, I really want to see how the SFIV system is gonna turn out for Dhalsim. It would be very interesting to see Dhalsim top tier again if the new Saving/Revenge system can't do anything about his top tier zoning abilities.
> 
> It would be so cool if the game forces you to pick up multiple characters to counterpick certain matchups; just like ST.



It's not like Dhaslim isn't good in nearly every game he's in. He's good in MVC2 and in Alpha 3. Only popular game that he isn't good in is CVS2


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 8, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> pyrolee, the guy from the sf3 vids from the cali tournaments? that guy cant parry something as easy as denjin? who would have thought.



Yes, that guy. He goes to my school. Denjin's just too good.

I can't even parry it either. Hado to Denjin after a knockdown in the corner is just crappy/scary. You obviously have to tech or block the hado that was canceled, then the person charging the denjin can release it a tad late to fuck with your timing on the parry.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 8, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> pyrolee, the guy from the sf3 vids from the cali tournaments? that guy cant parry something as easy as denjin? who would have thought.


Lulz, if he can't do it I'll bet you have no chance. Last I checked PL was one of the best from Cali, and we all know Cali's 3rd Strike scene is strong.


Chemistry said:


> Yes, that guy. He goes to my school. Denjin's just too good.
> 
> I can't even parry it either. Hado to Denjin after a knockdown in the corner is just crappy/scary. You obviously have to tech or block the hado that was canceled, then the person charging the denjin can release it a tad late to fuck with your timing on the parry.


I didn't think it was possible to parry Denjin after a okizeme Hadoken, seeing as you'll still be in block stun.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lulz, if he can't do it I'll bet you have no chance. Last I checked PL was one of the best from Cali, and we all know Cali's 3rd Strike scene is strong.
> 
> I didn't think it was possible to parry Denjin after a okizeme Hadoken, seeing as you'll still be in block stun.



You have to Red Parry if the Denjin'er throws it right after you block the oki hado.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lulz, if he can't do it I'll bet you have no chance.



wow, what a great assumption. based on? PL doesn't exactly have the parrying skillz i've seen from some of the top japanese players. if i can parry it, they'd do it with their eyes closed. also just cause he couldnt parry it that time doesn't mean he never could parry it. probably means he fucked up.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> wow, what a great assumption. based on? PL doesn't exactly have the parrying skillz i've seen from some of the top japanese players. if i can parry it, they'd do it with their eyes closed. also just cause he couldnt parry it that time doesn't mean he never could parry it. probably means he fucked up.


What does the top Japanese players have to do with anything?
Why bring them up?

I was simply stating that if PyroLee couldn't do a certain thing(parry Denjin lulz) I'd put money that you couldn't.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2008)

Because them JP players parry that Denjin, right?

he wanted to destroy all worlds

he wanted to destroy all worlds

You just have to have good setups/mixups. Oki hado cancel is extremely necessary.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What does the top Japanese players have to do with anything?
> Why bring them up?
> 
> I was simply stating that if PyroLee couldn't do a certain thing(parry Denjin lulz) I'd put money that you couldn't.



thats why i said your assumption sucked. you assume things when you don't even know about who your talking. you ever see me playing a fighter, or sf3ts for that matter? there are far harder things in TS to parry, and even those get parry'd. blocking the initial hado is easy as hell, blocking the denjin after that isn't all that hard. there is a chance you'll fuck up, but that chance is there with every parry you make that isn't a single fireball.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

I wonder if the "New Challangers" and the bosses (with Bison/Vega probably the only exception) from SFII are gonna be in SFIV.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 11, 2008)

wow cant wait till this one comes out..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 11, 2008)

*Skeets:* Ono stated that there will be no more CCs so we're safe.

*@ Everyone about Denjin:* I personally don't like using Denjin simply because of the 1 meter stock. Shinkuu Hadouken gives Ryu a bit more of an edge simply because you have access to EX Hadoukens, and yes Ryu's EX Hadoukens are very good. 

On the topic of Pyrolee...
He's very good I have to give it to him. I've played with him before at FFA and this guy is a total beast at the game. The reason Pyrolee or any other top players didn't parry a Denjin is simply because they guessed wrong. It's not hard to parry a Denjin right on wakeup but if Ryu waits a little to throw the Denjin on your wakeup he just threw you off which allows the Denjin to land.

Watch Frankie3s play he's a beast at Denjin. I know...he fucked me up with it; that and his random parries but that's another story.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 11, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> blocking the initial hado is easy as hell, blocking the denjin after that isn't all that hard.



You're right, blocking Denjin isn't hard at all, just hold back.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2008)

^XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Random thought: I think I'd about die, if there were doubles of each type, to match the shotos. Especially if the play styles were as different as SF33S Ryu and Ken.

Zangief AND Hugo?

And what if Dudley AND Balrog were in SF4? 



P.S. I still really wants me some Eagle, but won't hold hold my breath. Vega's got the better chance, unless the line-up is set to be huuuuuge.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> ^XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Random thought: I think I'd about die, if there were doubles of each type, to match the shotos. Especially if the play styles were as different as SF33S Ryu and Ken.
> 
> ...



After seeing all the SF2 characters I'm hoping for some new characters.

And Dudley and Balrog play completely different so it wouldnt be so bad if they were both in the game.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 12, 2008)

> And Dudley and Balrog play completely different so it wouldnt be so bad if they were both in the game.


Exactly. Which is why I'm hoping for it so badly.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 12, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *Skeets:* Ono stated that there will be no more CCs so we're safe.
> 
> *@ Everyone about Denjin:* I personally don't like using Denjin simply because of the 1 meter stock. Shinkuu Hadouken gives Ryu a bit more of an edge simply because you have access to EX Hadoukens, and yes Ryu's EX Hadoukens are very good.
> 
> ...


Damn you get to play against a shit load of good 3S players out in Cali...

The only really beastly player we get at our arcade is Justin...
He had a 50+ win streak with Akuma last Friday...X__X


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 12, 2008)

Boo Justin Wong!!!  He's generally good at everything for the most part.  I remember when he won (or at least placed high) in Mario Kart DS at one EVO... wtf, man.

Anyway, more gameplay screens from Famitsu.  You have to copy and paste them into your address bar to work though.  Don't ask why.





But here's some Chunners for y'all. =)









THUNDER THIGHS FTW!!!



			
				Chem said:
			
		

> You're right, blocking Denjin isn't hard at all, just hold back.


Let's practice that when I get back, dude.


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2008)

She's got a powerful build. I like that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Biscuits (Feb 12, 2008)

They need to show another stage...


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, we've seen the same stage so many times now. We need something different.


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2008)

It's a really nice stage though. The detail is great and really does give off a 3D feel. Check out their belts, too. You can see the fray on the edges. Nice.

Makes me want to see a new stage even more.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 12, 2008)

Official website is up with a bunch of screens.


----------



## delirium (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn. That Ultra Combo take MUCH damage. O_O


----------



## delirium (Feb 14, 2008)

_::double post::_

Anyone going to Japan in like.. I don't know.. tomorrow?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 14, 2008)

No, but I don't know if this has been posted yet. 



Games Radar went to Japan to get hands-on with Ryu & Ken. This game sounds so crazy.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 14, 2008)

> The new World Warrior is Abel. Described as "a man without a past," Abel has gathered what little clues he can as he searches for remaining members of Shadoloo. As his tag line suggests, he has a terrible case of amnesia.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2008)

for those to lazy a pic


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 14, 2008)

I am not liking the look of the new characters.  They are too normal looking or something.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah they dont really have that street fighter style, not at all...
same goes for the clothing..
i hope the other new characters will be better


----------



## nick65 (Feb 14, 2008)

as for the other images..


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2008)

That guy looks so uninspired...
And he stole Ken's Funky kick!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 14, 2008)

Shit I'm really diggin' how the meters look, so clean and sexy.

This new Abel character looks totally fugly. Aside from the lame drop kick that Sean and CvS2 Ken had, he does have Urien's Chariot Tackle and that's always cool.

Crush!!!!


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 14, 2008)

Abel doesn't look bad in the character art. But in-game, he looks like ass.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2008)

Abel is his confirmed name?
He looks pretty quick for such a huge character, possibly a charge character?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2008)

Taleran said:


> for those to lazy a pic



Looks like Geese Howard in that pic


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 15, 2008)

is it just me, or do the new characters look like complete shit?


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

Just keep complaining...just keep complaining.

It will be a great game, regardless.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 15, 2008)

Leaked gameplay footage


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2008)

Very ST like. not digging the Super C.Viper did and how it's like a cut scene...

Found more matches.
here: 


Edit: All videos 
here:


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2008)

Even though he got his ass handed to him in rounds 2 and 3, Zangief is lookin' pretty good. 

KHOP


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 15, 2008)

ill take sf3 over 2 any day of the week. and this is just 2 in 3d with some small extras. good poitns, they got old favorites returning. bad news, its just a prettier version of sf2.

also, instead of adoring every new game, cant some people be a little more constructive or more critical about it? do that many people still want a sf2 game? i thought i was ready for IV.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> also, instead of adoring every new game,* cant some people be a little more constructive or more critical about it? *do that many people still want a sf2 game? i thought i was ready for IV.


What's the point of being constructive when you got no influence to how the game is done?

Also, what's the point in criticizing the game before you get to play the actual game? That's just empty talk.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> What's the point of being constructive when you got no influence to how the game is done?
> 
> Also, what's the point in criticizing the game before you get to play the actual game? That's just empty talk.



don't you think its better them being on the games nuts without it even being released. capcom is doing a lot of things to save a lot of money and hopefully make a lot of money in a short amount of time. shit, if it was a real successor to SF3 in terms of story, graphics (in 2d, cause TS looks 2 times or 3 times better than IV does) then i would have been the one on their nuts. for me, this game is just sf2.3. basically a sf2 in 2d. i think there isn't a lot of chance that this game will be > sf3ts. if it remained 2d and they pumped the money into the highres graphics and sf gameplay, then yeah. sf3 gameplay that is, not the dated sf2 gameplay with some extras.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

I for my part find the new graphics very, very interesting, and I'm burning to see how this plays out.

Besides, what matters, is the gameplay, graphics are secondary when it comes to SF anyway.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2008)

I so wish I had faster internet to watch those videos cause 56k totally sucks ass, gotta wait till I get back home from Vietnam to check those footages out.

But if what you guys are saying is true about the gameplay having a feel like ST then I am very content. Game is still pretty new and fresh I'm sure once the game is finished and the community hop on the competetive train we'll see cool new shit. It could be just like Hokuto no Ken when it first came out. Everyone thought it was dull and slow and then after a while, kablam the gameplay turned chaotic...hopefully it has that kind of awesome change without the crazy broken bullshit that HnK has.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2008)

I noticed you only get 1 super bar like in ST, do characters only have 1 Super?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2008)

I finally got to see those gameplay footages (bless my uncle for having a PC Cafe in Vietnam with DSL). I almost jizzed in my pants in public when I saw Guile c.short under Ryu's Hadouken; "Mission Cormprete". However, boooouurrrrn to Somersault Justice, I wanted Sonic Hurricane.

And...YES!!!
They gave Chun back her old up-kicks in ST. Coolest move in the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 16, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> don't you think its better them being on the games nuts without it even being released. capcom is doing a lot of things to save a lot of money and hopefully make a lot of money in a short amount of time. shit, if it was a real successor to SF3 in terms of story, graphics (in 2d, cause TS looks 2 times or 3 times better than IV does) then i would have been the one on their nuts. for me, this game is just sf2.3. basically a sf2 in 2d. i think there isn't a lot of chance that this game will be > sf3ts. if it remained 2d and they pumped the money into the highres graphics and sf gameplay, then yeah. sf3 gameplay that is, not the dated sf2 gameplay with some extras.


This game is called SFIV, not SFIII: Fourth Finale or some random subtitle.  wtf people... game isn't even done yet.  But I'm not surprised.  Same shit happened when SFIII came out.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 16, 2008)

Personally speaking, I dont like how the characters are drawn and coming from Capcom who make beautiful 3d characters like Dante, Leon, Ashley, etc. I'm not trying to be a bitch, but Capcom seriously step up your game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 17, 2008)

so....

....I wonder how the music will be. SF2s and SF3s OSTs are hard to beat. If they do some crappy electro shit i'll be pissed. ALPHA 3 music relatively blew balls.

....I understand the gameplay differences, but what keeps this game from failing as hard as SF EX 3?

....Will never like the fact that they went back in the timeline instead of forward.

.....Abel......lol. I thought Viper was abit over the top, but this guy....They went way simple.


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, graphically, this game could be alot better. Capcom has the resources for it to look better than it does. But I'm just gonna assume since this game isn't finished yet, they'll get to fine tuning the models later.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 17, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Personally speaking, I dont like how the characters are drawn and coming from Capcom who make beautiful 3d characters like Dante, Leon, Ashley, etc. I'm not trying to be a bitch, but Capcom seriously step up your game.



Zomg they don't all look bishie anime like!!! that totally sucks!!! /sarcasm

Please. It's something called a different style, and it's not the end of the world. I mean really, why does everything have to look like that? I mean really. Artistic difference is a great thing, and personally I think the visuals in the game are looking amazing.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 18, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Zomg they don't all look bishie anime like!!! that totally sucks!!! /sarcasm
> 
> Please. It's something called a different style, and it's not the end of the world. I mean really, why does everything have to look like that? I mean really. Artistic difference is a great thing, and personally I think the visuals in the game are looking amazing.



Im not saying its the end of the world. I understand the artistic license but I prefer a refined style over what looks to me like blocky animation. And like King Bookah said I hope later on they will fine tune things, because they are still in the making of the game. 

I think since its a next gen, the graphics should compare to Soul Calibur, Virtua Fighter and Tekken. 

But in the end, it doesn't really matter, its all about the fighting right...?


----------



## spectaa (Feb 18, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I think since its a next gen, the graphics should compare to Soul Calibur, Virtua Fighter and Tekken.
> 
> But in the end, it doesn't really matter, its all about the fighting right...?



It's never all about the fighting, remember we're used to get awesome graphics and music good enough to make us want to get the OST. Street fighter always had high standars in every aspects (except maybe chara design in SFIII). 
I like the look cause I'm pretty sure it's gonna look awesome was a good animation, I don't understand where all this massive bitchin come from. Look KOF XII, it's a beautiful 2D yeah, but wait, the characters look fat and  ugly!! They changed the design even more than in SFIV. But no bitchin whatsoever.  Why? Because people asked for 2D, and even if it's kinda fucked up, they think they finally got what they want. Gamers are like everybody, scared of change.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 18, 2008)

A few months ago Chun-Li looked like a PS1 3d model(according to EGM) now look at her. They're obviously improving the character models/graphics as we type.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2008)

Actually it's all about the gameplay and balance. The game doesn't have to be "Beautiful" by no means.
As long as the game plays great, it'll be loved.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 18, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Actually it's all about the gameplay and balance. The game doesn't have to be "Beautiful" by no means.
> As long as the game plays great, it'll be loved.



Plays great, has great music, and moves fluid and QUICK. EX was so sluggy. They better get it right . Cuz ultimately this SF4 endeavor is no different from the EX series. 

And to whoever said KOFXII looks ugly, kill yoself. It looks freakin amazing.


----------



## spectaa (Feb 18, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Plays great, has great music, and moves fluid and QUICK. EX was so sluggy. They better get it right . Cuz ultimately this SF4 endeavor is no different from the EX series.
> 
> And to whoever said KOFXII looks ugly, kill yoself. It looks freakin amazing.



So that's an intelligent thing to say, where are we exactly, the morron thread?

Whatever let me clarify. Kyo and terry too large, athena looks dumber than ever with her round face lol, I hate the new style I think the sprites are not good but the game is by no mean ugly, quite the contrary he is beautiful. Do you fail to understand the difference between design and overall beauty? I think SFIV design is closer to the original than the new kof design. Liking or not the chara design is up to our tastes and isn't arguable. And if you can't live with others people tastes ok, then you can kill yourself.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2008)

How can you hate on the KOF XII design? The reason why they all look big is because they were close up shots.


----------



## Batman (Feb 18, 2008)

I disagree with everyone who says that graphics don't matter as much as gameplay for a SF game. Considering the amount of power the devs have access to, graphics are just as important. Why would I bother getting anything that's sub part in that department when I have so many other options to choose from that do the graphics well. But I'm not saying that the graphics are bad. In fact I think they graphics are well done. The style is interesting and unique.

My problem is the actual character models or designs or what have you. All of my favorite characters look like they need to testify next to Roger Clemmons. They _look_ bulky and ridiculous. A lot of the sleek style, that I loved form the 2d versions seemed to have been lost in the translation to the faux 3-d realm.

The 2d models were rippling with muscles as well. We can't deny this. What i'm saying is that they should have slimmed them down before making the transition b/c its just not working.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2008)

Complain all you want but come due time you know you'll all play it even if it looks like how it looks right now, pwuhahahaha.

Game looks fine to me through the videos that have been out. Can't really call it slow or too fast, considering I haven't even touched the game yet. I didn't even notice the detail of the character being too bulky, ugly, choppy and etc. I just think Guile's hair is too small needs to be bigger in my opinion, teehee.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 18, 2008)

spectaa said:


> So that's an intelligent thing to say, where are we exactly, the morron thread?
> 
> Whatever let me clarify. Kyo and terry too large, athena looks dumber than ever with her round face lol, I hate the new style I think the sprites are not good but the game is by no mean ugly, quite the contrary he is beautiful. Do you fail to understand the difference between design and overall beauty? I think SFIV design is closer to the original than the new kof design. Liking or not the chara design is up to our tastes and isn't arguable. And if you can't live with others people tastes ok, then you can kill yourself.



OK one, you're taking the kill yourself too seriously. Chill out. No need to call folks morons.

U clearly stated the characters were ugly and thats what i was talking about. Thats crack talk. Ok u say big. Consider the screen it was playing on and the format. I can see how one could jump the gun and say too big, but ugly....too far. And character design....dude they're wearing the exact same gear from before. If thats the case you must have been dogging KOF designs for years.

AND YESS GUILES HAIR IS TOO DAMN SMALL. ITS STREET FIGHTER 2 V GUILE! HE SUCKED!


----------



## Biolink (Feb 19, 2008)

Batman said:


> I disagree with everyone who says that graphics don't matter as much as gameplay for a SF game. Considering the amount of power the devs have access to, graphics are just as important. Why would I bother getting anything that's sub part in that department when I have so many other options to choose from that do the graphics well. But I'm not saying that the graphics are bad. In fact I think they graphics are well done. The style is interesting and unique.
> 
> My problem is the actual character models or designs or what have you. All of my favorite characters look like they need to testify next to Roger Clemmons. They _look_ bulky and ridiculous. A lot of the sleek style, that I loved form the 2d versions seemed to have been lost in the translation to the faux 3-d realm.
> 
> The 2d models were rippling with muscles as well. We can't deny this. What i'm saying is that they should have slimmed them down before making the transition b/c its just not working.



Actually I think the characters look perfect.If they scaled them to be skinnier as they appeared in the older games I think skinnier or slimmer characters would not look right at all.

Ono even said something among those lines in the EGM interview a few months ago as to why the characters all looked beefier.


----------



## Batman (Feb 19, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Actually I think the characters look perfect.If they scaled them to be skinnier as they appeared in the older games I think skinnier or slimmer characters would not look right at all.
> 
> Ono even said something among those lines in the EGM interview a few months ago as to why the characters all looked beefier.



What I'm saying, is that if they slimmed them down slightly, the extra dimension their bringing to the models would have compensated for their loss of mass. Then they would have looked normal. But that's just my assumption. I could be way off. They could have pumped them up on purpose so that every1 would confuse them with line backers.



			
				Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Complain all you want but come due time you know you'll all play it even if it looks like how it looks right now, pwuhahahaha.
> 
> Game looks fine to me through the videos that have been out. Can't really call it slow or too fast, considering I haven't even touched the game yet. I didn't even notice the detail of the character being too bulky, ugly, choppy and etc. I just think Guile's hair is too small needs to be bigger in my opinion, teehee.



Oh no doubt. I've been a SF fanatic since I was a kid. I've got to know how it feels just like you. But b/c I love the franchise so much of course i'm going to scrutinize it to death.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 20, 2008)

Batman said:


> What I'm saying, is that if they slimmed them down slightly, the extra dimension their bringing to the models would have compensated for their loss of mass. Then they would have looked normal. But that's just my assumption. I could be way off. They could have pumped them up on purpose so that every1 would confuse them with line backers.



Thats the kinda of the same way I feel. Capcom is a really great company and they have the power and technology to make their characters more appealing and it would be in their best interest to make the characters more compact and slimmer. Personally, I want them looking ike Leon from Resident Evil 4, Leon is buff and strong, but he is half their size. The only exception should be 
 Zangeif. 


Batman said:


> Oh no doubt. I've been a SF fanatic since I was a kid. I've got to know how it feels just like you. But b/c I love the franchise so much of course i'm going to scrutinize it to death.



Same here. I just want Street Fighter to be the best it can be.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually, I like the character designs from SFIV. And their buff look does fit them.

Better than the comic style, that's for sure. Too boyish, not raw enough.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 20, 2008)

the new girl looks like shit, and the new guy looks even worse. i don't think capcom would have any luck with this game if they didn't include all of their old famous world warrior characters, cause so far these 2 new designs look like utter shit IMO. at least sf3 had some dope ass characters, and only ryu and ken returned in the first 3. sf4 needs all these old characters since capcom probably doesn't know how to make good characters anymore. at least, judging from the looks of the new characters.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2008)

As long as they give me Sakura then I'm set. She's all I want to see for this one, well the only returning character I want to see outside of Akuma.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't know what they were doing when they thought up C.Viper but Abel was suppose to resemble Fedor Emilianenko. Well they didn't do an awesome job there but it was a good try.

If you think about it all of the original World Warriors and the New Challengers were pretty plain. They just took major stereotypes from each country or fighting style and made a character.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm guessing ppl saw the vids...huh?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 20, 2008)

^You mean the GDC vids at IGN? Abel's super is probably one of the ugliest things I've ever seen in a fighter.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 20, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> ^You mean the GDC vids at IGN? Abel's super is probably one of the ugliest things I've ever seen in a fighter.



yeah...I'll try to uploaded to Youtube.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 20, 2008)

Ryu sounds so soft in this compared to SF3.

What did yall think of the music so far.

This is assuming u saw the vids on IGN.

And christ. Viper is like K', Benimaru, Terry Bogard all in one. Ryu and Ken's arsenal better get nice step. At least give ken his Crack Shoot ripoff barrel roll....


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2008)

Fuck that, all Ryu and Ken need are invincibility frames for their Dragon punches.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 21, 2008)

wasn't their fist or arm invincible in 3rd strike?

anyways, after 17 freakin years i want these dudes show me a new move or so. Ryu's side kick was cool but uhh.... i dunno. Give him a counter move like Dudley or something. Or a punch similar to his side kick but it pops u up.


----------



## Batman (Feb 21, 2008)

How early in development are we? Are we looking at a 2009 release or maybe '10?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 21, 2008)

^ What?  More like July 2008 release in Japanese arcades.


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2008)

I reckon, late 2008 or early 2009 release.

For the consoles, of course.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 21, 2008)

just as long gouki owns in it, ill be happy.


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 21, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> just as long gouki owns in it, ill be happy.



yah i hope they include over 40+ characters and i hope akuma is one of them too.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 21, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> yah i hope they include over 40+ characters and i hope akuma is one of them too.


I read on Gamefaqs that 2/3 of the characters have been revealed.

That puts it in about the 15ish range.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you kidding? 40 + characters? 
Do you know how unbalanced the game would be? 
We don't need another Marvel Vs Capcom 2.

I've read blogs and such from people who played it last week who say that the character select screen seems to only fit about 16 characters.


----------



## delirium (Feb 21, 2008)

40+ sounds like way too many characters IMO.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 21, 2008)

15-20 sounds like a good number to me.

As for Ryu and Ken...
Ryu would be so cool if he had his old hop kick. Not the lame shitty one from CvS2, I want the old A3 one that can combo into a Shoryuken. From the looks of it Ryu can cancel his s.HP into a Hadouken and if that s.HP is as good as CvS2...fireball traps are gonna be so much fun. 

Ken should lose those horrible forward kicks he had in 3s (f+MK and f+HK) and if they're going for this only one exclusive super per character, Shoryureppa better be good. I would cry if it sucked like 3s.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2008)

Gametrailers are hosting a lot of gameplay matches, just in case people didn't know.


----------



## Batman (Feb 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ What?  More like July 2008 release in Japanese arcades.



Yeah. I tend to keep my expectations low as far as release dates are concerned.:can


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 21, 2008)

IUP's Preview

Info on character moves.

I really happy to hear about Dhalsim.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2008)

Some GDC impressions from haunts @ neogaf.



It's a pretty good read.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 23, 2008)

Abel looks pretty cool.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 23, 2008)

The absence of Vega makes me want to riot.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> The absence of Vega makes me want to riot.



still a chance that he'll be in it.
I don't see why Balrog, Vega, and Sagat couldn't be in it.


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 23, 2008)

Official Capcom poll, vote for who you want in SF4. If you vote for Dudley, I'll be your bestest friend evah.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

Damn. Sakura or Dudley...

Also, Dan is tempting. Though Fei Long doesn't strike me as the best to put into this game...

/votes Sakura, but wishes each person got 2 votes


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2008)

4 Shotos then...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

King Bookah said:


> Official Capcom poll, vote for who you want in SF4. If you vote for Dudley, I'll be your bestest friend evah.





Kalam Mekhar said:


> Damn. Sakura or Dudley...
> 
> Also, Dan is tempting. Though Fei Long doesn't strike me as the best to put into this game...
> 
> /votes Sakura, but wishes each person got 2 votes



COME ON MEN!

WE GOTS TO THROW MORE ROSES!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

As much as I love Dudley, based on the current system, it seems like Sakura would be more interesting, playable, and deadly, for someone of my play style. 

/faux tatsumaki-trip ftw XD


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2008)

I voted for Sakura as well. But it seems, that Dan is winning this poll anyway.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

If by Dan you mean Dudley, then yes.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 23, 2008)

Dudley is the one winning the poll, but Sakura won't go down without giving the fight.

Hopefully, the english man will prevail in the end.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm fine either way, though I'd be happiest with both. Sakura > most, and Makoto would also be most welcome. A healthy assortment of femmes would be nice, doncha think? 

/Elena would also rock


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 23, 2008)

The deal with the females is that most of them (minus Chun and now C.Viper) are lolis. 

And then we have Ingrid.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2008)

If Sakura is in the game she'll be a full blown adult, going by the time line.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, exactly. Timeskip Sakura from SF >>>> Timeskip Sakura from Naruto. Or that's where my money is, at least. 

Note: There's nothing loli about Elena.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

Joe, it'd be hard for her _not_ to > Naruto Sakura. Mostly because that's the most fucking annoying character the series has ever brought forth. And that's say a fucking lot.

Elena needs to GTFO. Fucking Eddie. >.>


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't bring Tekken into this. XD

Eddie is awesome, but so's Elena, and maybe especially so in a game without all the teching and defensive maneuvers, one where each attack can seriously fucking hurt you, and probably knock you down, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

Eddie is the fucking n00btube of Tekken. And Elena is just irksome.

[prefers Steve]


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't play enough Tekken to care, really, but King's always been my fave.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

Steve has a shitload of Ippo inspired moves.


----------



## delirium (Feb 23, 2008)

If they're going to bring Sakura.. they should bring back Karin. It's only right.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

For counters and such, I'd MUCH prefer Eagle, but yeah, they'd probably bring her back, first. 

Sidenote: King Showcase is awesome XD


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 23, 2008)

As for femmes, I noticed (too late) that Rainbow Mika was on the poll. I wouldn't mind bringing her back. *dodges tomatoes*

Fatal Fury >>>> Tekken.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

Armored King always was the bomb-diggity.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 23, 2008)

I always liked Nina Williams and Jin. 

Oh and out of curiosity, im going to list some names and tell me if you would like to see them in Street Fighter 4. 

Juli
Juni
Cammy
Rose
Guy
Elena
Twelve
Necro
Alex
Sean
Sakura
Gen
R.Mika
Charlie
M.Bison
Adon
Sagat
Makoto
Ibuki


----------



## delirium (Feb 23, 2008)

> Looks like to me there will be a whole new set of mind games going on with this game when it comes out due to the saving/revenge system. I am not 100% sure of the technical name of this move, but its when you press the two medium attacks to do a counter. So I hit the buttons soon as someone (Ken?) attacked me with a normal attack. I countered and he was left open for a moment, I walked up and hit him with something stupid like a crouching MP because I didn't really know what the hell was going on. but what became obvious is this is going to be one way to really turn around a match. Although I do like the parry system in 3s, I do agree with some people that it can be discouraging to work so damn hard to get someone in a set up just to have them parry out of it. With the revenge/saving system it looks like you will still have a "parry" but only as much as your meter allows. I think this system is a lot more fair and balanced. Its like an Alpha counter but allows you to get a combo in. Will this break the game for some characters? Will it give every character a chance like parrying did in 3s? Who knows, but it is a lot of fun to pull off when you are being pressured..



Happy del is happy. I can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 23, 2008)

Juli: No-I think she was killed/destroyed in SF Alpha 3.
Juni: No-see above.
Cammy: Maybe. Did they ever make her fate known?
Rose: Maybe. I think she was also killed.
Guy: Yes, if they want to continue the Final Fight crossover.
Elena: Sure, if they can do something with her storyline-wise.
Twelve: No, with Gill presumably out of the picture, there's no need for him.
Necro: No-see above.
Alex: Yes. He's pretty much become an integral character during SF3.
Sean: Yes. Would like to see if Ken is training him.
Sakura: Nah, the Rival Schools crossover has run its course.
Gen: No, he's too old school.
R.Mika: Sure, she and Zangief could contine their feud/love pursuit.
Charlie: No. It's been made clear that Charlie's DEAD.
M.Bison: No. He's a major character, but it's pretty clear that he was killed after SF2.
Adon: Maybe, at least say what happened to him. He kind of disappeared, and it was rumored he was killed by Akuma.
Sagat: Meh, he was retconned too much. Still, there could be an opportunity for him.
Makoto: Yes, if it makes sense that she fit in.
Ibuki: Yes, if it makes sense that she fit in.

Any word on whether Akuma would be in it? Some early reports said yes, but now there's nothing on him.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 23, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> Gen: No, he's too old school.



gen = dead.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

Rose
Elena
Sakura
Sagat
Makoto

Those are the ones from your list that I would like to return. 

The rest...nah.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 23, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> gen = dead.



When did Gen die? And who killed him?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

> Once Gen tracked Akuma down they battled once more, the results of which are unclear, but either he died fighting Akuma or died after the fight as he has not been in the continuity since.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2008)

Didn't Gen have some kind of illness?

I could've sworn he died due to old age and being sick.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 23, 2008)

he faced gouki twice. he is one of the 2 people who have ever beat gouki (gouki before his true rise in power actually). goutetsu and gouken where both killed by gouki (as where adon & vega (m.bison in US). though his brother gouken did beat him the first time they fought, he showed mercy and didnt kill his own brother. gouki returned after learning the shun gouku satsu and killed gouken with it. goutetsu was their master but as an old man he probably didnt stand too much of a chance against gouki, as he died before gouken. (gouken = goukis brother and ryu & kens master, goutetse = gouki & goukens master). gen faced and beat gouki the first time they fought. though the second he was either killed by gouki or gouki beat him but didnt kill him cause he sensed his ilness. after which gen pretty much died if gouki didnt kill him in the second fight that is. 

p.s. gen and gill are the only 2 people who have seen the shun goku satsu and survived it (chi/chakra/karma BS, they let all of the evil in their body go to survive it). sf's know what i mean. 

also, sf4 was supposed to be the final encounter between ryu and gouki. ryu should have been trained by oro and gouki should have gotten even stronger in his evil ways. too bad they brought the story back in time again. feels like alpha all over again. just how many sf3/alpha characters will we see in the second and third instalments of sf4?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah I was SO looking forward to post Oro training Ryu....this time revert was a piss off. Its NOT 4 if thats the case. Its Beta. Or Omega. More like 2.5.

Sagat...has to come back. It'd be STUPID if E Honda is in and Sagat isn't.
Bison...he should be dead. But i have a feeling Capcom said screw story this time around. FUCK.
Balrog....yep. He has no dignity.
Dudley....The reason Balrog falls out the picture.
Vega....of course. Dunno y tho.
Rose....she's dead.
Cammy....Dunno. Did she settle things with Bison.
Sean...yes. In sum urban gear or something. younger.
Sakura....no. She went back to school.
Gen...dead.
Guy...sure.
Akuma....of course. Ryu has to school him.
Alex....yeah. he needs some more connections.
Oro....yes. him and akuma had to have met at least once.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryu still didn't kick Akuma's ass? Will Akuma be in this game?


----------



## Biolink (Feb 24, 2008)

Most likely Yes.Makes little sense to leave him out.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Ryu still didn't kick Akuma's ass? Will Akuma be in this game?



you fail to realize that ryu still CANT kick goukis ass in this. cause he still couldnt in SF3 and that further in the time line story wise.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 24, 2008)

Sakura went back to school, but she she should still make an appearance in SF4. Isn't she popular?


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow Chun-Li has some pretty nice pokes. Seems like her s.Fierce is still fast don't know if it has huge active hitting frames like 3s but it looks like a decent poke. She kept her s.Strong and got that new c.Strong. I think they were trying to duplicate Chun's c.Strong from CvS2 except now it's a bit higher so she can't poke you close and go under fireballs. She got some new 2-hit c.Kick seems to start up a bit slow and I would assume that's her new c.Forward cause I highly doubt they remove her trademark c.Roundhouse. So I guess she lost her 3s c.Forward, boohoo. She has a new jump in though hits diagonal but I can't tell if it's a solid jumpin or not since no one in all of those videos knows how to Anti-Air and everyone's jumping all over the place.

Dhalsim seems to have gotten nerfed due to his weaker fireball. Doesn't go full screen and it travels slow like the Alpha and CvS series. I really wish those players knew how to play so I can see if Dhalsim can still Anti-Air using far s.Roundhouse to knock people at startup jump, s.Jab as a close Anti-Air, and s.Strong as an Anti-Crossup. Other than that his pokes seems to be still solid at first glance.

I noticed something while watching the C.Viper vs. Chun match. Chun did a kick in the air, I can't recall which kick but when she landed, she juggled C.Viper with I assume her b.Strong (the slaps). Another thing was that I saw C.Viper jump at Ryu and hit him with some punch air to air and did her firekicks and it comboed. I don't know if the punch is part of the move but if it isn't this game may have some kind of odd juggle system like Alpha3. That's one thing I really want to look out for in any new videos.

Thanks for the post by the way.



Edit:
News from SRK that the game is much like ST with a mix of 3s. Also Ken is VERY beefy from what everyone is saying. His s.Strong-Fierce xx Shoryuken combo from 3s is still intact and from what I heard the s.Strong-Fierce chain can combo into a Fierce Shoryuken unlike 3s where only the Jab Shoryuken will work. Also something like a crossup into s.Strong-Fierce xx EX Shoryuken takes almost 50% of the opponents life and something about his super doing a ton of damage.

Ken is too beastly.

Super Edit:
You can counter roll in SFIV even if you got hit during a combo. For example in Ken's s.Strong-Fierce xx Fierce Shoryuken you can counter roll forward or backwards the first hit of the Fierce Shoryu and make Ken whiff even if you got hit by the initial combo. I guess that adds a lot to mind games like say Ken just does s.Strong-Fierce and no Shoryu to bait out a counter roll. Odd system to be honest with you but I lets just hope it doesn't turn stupid and is reasonably adaptable.

Ultra Edit:
Sagat and Balrog (Boxer) is rumored to be in the game.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 27, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ultra Edit:
> Sagat and Balrog (Boxer) is rumored to be in the game.



Nice


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2008)

No pics, but they're in.

Also, from Wired...





			
				Possible Sakuras and Ibukis for home versions of SFIV... and more! said:
			
		

> Potential home versions of the game should offer something else to hardcore Street Fighter fans, says Ono. "If and when there are console versions, we could see someone like Sakura-chan (from Street Fighter Alpha) or Ibuki (Street Fighter III)," says Ono. "For a home version, you can sit and practice the characters as long as you want to before you take them online. So there will probably be a move to add even more characters to the home version."
> 
> "Of course we know that there are people who want Alpha characters, who want III characters, who want all-new characters. We get emails, we read the message boards. We're listening to all of those voices. We have to respect those users as well, they're terribly important," Ono says.


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2008)

> Possible Sakuras and Ibukis



FUCK YEAH. All I need is Karin and Makoto and I'm SET.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2008)

Ken users win again .


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 27, 2008)

delirium said:


> FUCK YEAH. All I need is Karin and Makoto and I'm SET.



Ahhh nice I like Karin alot too. But I'd rather have Sakura then Makoto.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 27, 2008)

Chun looks too good


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 28, 2008)

I just watched the newest trailer... it's even better in motion... damn... gotta love Guile's super "ONE TWO (Charlie style) FINAL"...


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, that super in motion is pretty fucking slick. The whole game seems to play very clean and precise, really, which I take to be a very good thing. I'm increasingly confident that this game will own, and that makes me very happy, since my initial impression was the exact opposite. XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 28, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Yeah, that super in motion is pretty fucking slick. The whole game seems to play very clean and precise, really, which I take to be a very good thing. I'm increasingly confident that this game will own, and that makes me very happy, since my initial impression was the exact opposite. XD



Actually lots of reviewers from SRK are saying that the game feels really clunky, slow, and moves seems to be very sluggish. A lot of weird shit like how a lot of moves feels or are very unsafe. Another thing is that the command throws kind of suck. Gunter (well known CvS2 player) said that he got thrown out of Final Atomic Buster and he also said the mindgames and depth is very plain and straightforward as of right now.

However, Ono and his team are aware of this so they're gonna fix it as soon as possible.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2008)

> Actually lots of reviewers from SRK are saying that the game feels really clunky, slow, and moves seems to be very sluggish. A lot of weird shit like how a lot of moves feels or are very unsafe.


Hmm. I guess the video belies the intended outputs, since we aren't seeing how the gameplay and the controls coincide. XD

/the game still _looks_ pretty smooth, at least 


> Another thing is that the command throws kind suck. Gunter (well known CvS2 player) said that he got throw out of Final Atomic Buster and he also said the mindgames and depth is very plain and straightforward as of right now.


I've never been any good at getting out Final Atomic Busters - I always opted for his air throw super in Alpha 2, or else I've had to play on auto to get out his level 1 FAB. XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 29, 2008)

*Sagat and Balrog videos*


> Well, do you? - Sagat
> 
> Well, do you? - Balrog
> 
> "As of today, Sagat is the final boss of the game"


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2008)

Claw please!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 29, 2008)

I think they gave Balrog back his upper body invincibility on the Turn Around Punch. I could've sworn in those videos he TAPed through Zangief's Lariats and I wonder if his Headbutt is now a non-charge move cause he just double headbutt in that video. Either that or the charges in SFIV are shorter than 2sec. (well charges were always shorter than 2sec. but you know what I mean).


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think they gave Balrog back his upper body invincibility on the Turn Around Punch. I could've sworn in those videos he TAPed through Zangief's Lariats and I wonder if his Headbutt is now a non-charge move cause he just double headbutt in that video. Either that or the charges in SFIV are shorter than 2sec. (well charges were always shorter than 2sec. but you know what I mean).


That or it was CPU controlling Rog...


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

I was watching a trailer.

and they guy said street fighter set up.

In a 2D form with a 3D dimension, or something like that

sounded really cool.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't know if it has already been posted, but for me this is the real SFIV
Negima's Unnoticed cameos


----------



## TheoDerek (Mar 2, 2008)

This guy as a lot of matches on his page, but you have to be able to get past the huge number of people that walk past the camera.  =/


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2008)

^Yea I saw those videos earlier. First thing I noticed is that Zangief is a total beast. The Banishing Flat is so damn fast in SFIV. Also Balrog DOES have middle and lower body on his TAP, too bad his rush punches are toned down though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _HERE COMES A NEW CHALLENGER!_ 









His name is El Fuerte.  Is he a Mexican or a Mexican't?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2008)

Does every series need a Mexican wrestler these days?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, yes they do.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 12, 2008)

wow I seriously  didnt see him coming.


----------



## delirium (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone else see him playing like Vega?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

A luchador? Hells yes. 

/would also love a Kimbo-like character who gets hit but doesn't react to it XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> A luchador? Hells yes.
> 
> /would also love a Kimbo-like character who gets hit but doesn't react to it XD



SF4 does need another brother in the game.  I'm down.


----------



## Segan (Mar 12, 2008)

Is that Sakura girl going to be in SFIV?


----------



## TheoDerek (Mar 12, 2008)

delirium said:


> Anyone else see him playing like Vega?


If that guy is a replacement for Vega(claw) I'm gonna shoot somebody.  

I should really hold my judgment on the new characters until I can actually play as them, but from what I'm seeing I really don't like them.


----------



## Pein (Mar 12, 2008)

Fuck these new character designs


----------



## Segan (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, anyone knows if Sakura is going to be in?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2008)

^No, Sakura has not been mentioned yet.

Also, eeww at the new character. I haven't found a character worthy enough for me to play instead of Ken or Guile.


----------



## Pein (Mar 12, 2008)

C viper looks ok


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 12, 2008)

Sasuke3759 said:


> If that guy is a replacement for Vega(claw) I'm gonna shoot somebody.



Me to, Vega is one of mah favorites!

Kinda like his design, mastly becuse he looks stupid and a bit funny (my friend and I have so much fun making jokes as we play!). Kinda like Abel: Not good looking but a quite good and belivable design.

(I think they are saving the pretty boys for last)


----------



## Tash (Mar 12, 2008)

That design kicks ass.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome a luchador


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 12, 2008)

if theres anything gayer than abel, then its a wwf style wrestler, i mean actor/stuntguy. design is mediocre at best and a wwf style fighter, wtf where they thinking.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

^Haethaethaet

Personally, I think he's looking pretty awesome, based on all of the (1) pictures I've seen. 

Hopefully, he plays a little bit like King from Tekken. I love me some King. Fuck the rest of Tekken. 

A different playstyle than Zangief's would also kick ass. Less directional input, more button sequencing.  And if he's a high flyer, even better, though the name El Fuerte would suggest that he can slam bitches. XD


----------



## RodMack (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it's cool they added a luchador. He looks more Mexican than T. Hawk. But I'll stick to what DS said:



Donkey Show said:


> Is he a Mexican or a Mexican't?



Genius. 

I really wish they would add Cammy to the game.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

It would be awesome if they got luchador.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone read the news on SFII:THD? Apparently a beta is coming out soon, xbox 360 only.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2008)

^I've only read the new changes on the characters. SFII:HD Remix should be out I assume before August maybe a month or two since it is officially in the Evo2k8 venue and Evo starts around August.

I seriously thought they were gonna beat the hell out of Balrog with the nerf-bat but he didn't get nerfed that bad. The new nerf on his reduced meter building on rush punches and TAP can tilt the scale for a lot of the other characters now. I'm sure Guile and Chun-Li players are rejoicing over that and Dhalsim players are still grieving over that nasty low rush punch into headbutt.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 14, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> if theres anything gayer than abel, then its a wwf style wrestler, i mean actor/stuntguy. design is mediocre at best and a wwf style fighter, wtf where they thinking.



Luchadores have been around long before the WWF/WWE.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 14, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Luchadores have been around long before the WWF/WWE.



who cares, isn't it the same concept of gays, i mean guys putting other guys heads between their legs and letting them take a dive, but not actually hurting them, doing with love, yay. thats so great. fighting through a script. 

on a side note, one of my friends actually did a piledriver on another kid when we where younger. he actually asked me if he should do it during the fight, i thought he meant the spinning one, so i said it was impossible. crazy fuck actually did it non spinning and without him clutching the guys head but letting him fall just before he himself hit the floor. we where crazy lil fucks back then. talking bout way back in 91/92. we was just 10/11 or something like that. guy had a concussion. good thing he didn't break his neck. got scared there fore a second as he didn't move for 10 to 20 seconds. good ol memories.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> who cares, isn't it the same concept of gays, i mean guys putting other guys heads between their legs and letting them take a dive, but not actually hurting them, doing with love, yay. thats so great. fighting through a script.



If I remember correctly the results are predetermined but the damage is real for the most part.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> who cares, isn't it the same concept of gays, i mean guys putting other guys heads between their legs and letting them take a dive, but not actually hurting them, doing with love, yay. thats so great. fighting through a script.
> 
> on a side note, one of my friends actually did a piledriver on another kid when we where younger. he actually asked me if he should do it during the fight, i thought he meant the spinning one, so i said it was impossible. crazy fuck actually did it non spinning and without him clutching the guys head but letting him fall just before he himself hit the floor. we where crazy lil fucks back then. talking bout way back in 91/92. we was just 10/11 or something like that. guy had a concussion. good thing he didn't break his neck. got scared there fore a second as he didn't move for 10 to 20 seconds. good ol memories.



I                        care.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 14, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> who cares, isn't it the same concept of gays, i mean guys putting other guys heads between their legs and letting them take a dive, but not actually hurting them, doing with love, yay. thats so great. fighting through a script.


Just because it's scripted doesn't mean what they do in the ring isn't real. One mistake could lead to injury.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2008)

Pein said:


> C viper looks ok



She looks hawt.





C Viper's bewbs ftw.  Even Guile agrees.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 15, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Just because it's scripted doesn't mean what they do in the ring isn't real. One mistake could lead to injury.



are you serious? the fact that is uses a script instead of REAL fights like in UFC or MMA fights. they are just actors/stunt men. not real fighters. put them in the ring with one of those guys from the UFC or MMA and they would get fucked royally. which means they aint fighters. they are like i said stunt man or actors. however you wanna look at it. shit, brandon lee got shot up during the filming of the crow. doesn't mean he was a gangster or somebody who has business with guns. guy was an actor, who died cause of a certain mistake/risk. same for these fake wrestlers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> are you serious? the fact that is uses a script instead of REAL fights like in UFC or MMA fights. they are just actors/stunt men. not real fighters. put them in the ring with one of those guys from the UFC or MMA and they would get fucked royally. which means they aint fighters. they are like i said stunt man or actors. however you wanna look at it. shit, brandon lee got shot up during the filming of the crow. doesn't mean he was a gangster or somebody who has business with guns. guy was an actor, who died cause of a certain mistake/risk. same for these fake wrestlers.



They know how to wrestle, they wrestle they're real fighters.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 15, 2008)

OK WTH Its streetfighter, we got a russian wrestler and a mexican wrestler. HELL no one whined about a spainish ninja!!! Just play man!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know about a majority of the wrestlers on WWE and all of that but a couple of them actually know how to fight. The only ones that comes to mind is Ken Shamrock and Brock Lesnor except Brock Lesnor kinda sucks but he just started his MMA career. Ken ain't so bad.

But lets stop with the complaining of weird characters lets focus more on the gameplay part, because it befuddles me on how some of you guys think El Fuerte is odd and shouldn't be in SFIV but Blanka fits into the scene so perfectly.

In other news, the dash canceling that they said was going to be in SFIV was recently removed in the most recent BETA testing. I don't know why they removed the system considering most of the filmed videos of the BETA testing rarely or never had anyone doing any kind of dash canceling in their gameplay. Maybe the non-filmed ones had players that actually knew how to play...sigh.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 16, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't know about a majority of the wrestlers on WWE and all of that but a couple of them actually know how to fight. The only ones that comes to mind is Ken Shamrock and Brock Lesnor except Brock Lesnor kinda sucks but he just started his MMA career. Ken ain't so bad.
> 
> But lets stop with the complaining of weird characters lets focus more on the gameplay part, because it befuddles me on how some of you guys think El Fuerte is odd and shouldn't be in SFIV but Blanka fits into the scene so perfectly.
> 
> In other news, the dash canceling that they said was going to be in SFIV was recently removed in the most recent BETA testing. I don't know why they removed the system considering most of the filmed videos of the BETA testing rarely or never had anyone doing any kind of dash canceling in their gameplay. Maybe the non-filmed ones had players that actually knew how to play...sigh.



most people who played it complained that the dash was useless. that why they removed it probably. maybe theyll refine it or kick it out for good. well see.


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 16, 2008)

Ronin0510 said:


> OK WTH Its streetfighter, we got a russian wrestler and a mexican wrestler. HELL no one whined about a spainish ninja!!! Just play man!!



Abel is a french wrestler...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

And Zangief is the russian wrestler...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

And Chun-li is a Asian mud wrestler.....

in my dreams


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

Just get in the plane.


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 16, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> are you serious? the fact that is uses a script instead of REAL fights like in UFC or MMA fights. they are just actors/stunt men. not real fighters. put them in the ring with one of those guys from the UFC or MMA and they would get fucked royally. which means they aint fighters. they are like i said stunt man or actors. however you wanna look at it. shit, brandon lee got shot up during the filming of the crow. doesn't mean he was a gangster or somebody who has business with guns. guy was an actor, who died cause of a certain mistake/risk. same for these fake wrestlers.



Are you an idiot?

Ken shamerock he was a WWF wrestler.

check out his mma record.

26 Wins (2 KO's, 22 submissions, 2 decisions), 13 Losses (5 KO's, 4 submissions, 2 decisions), 2 Draws.

Wrestlers are as much fighters as anyone in the ufc. If you didnt know wrestling is a staple thing to learn in MMA fighting because it helps with your ground game.

And the moves take alot of athletic ability and fighting skill. Id like to see you do a swaton bomb of a 3rd rope and see if you hurt yourself or anyone else.

The fights are still real and just as painful. even if the outcome is scripted. They actually have it harder then those in ufc. A wrestler cna fight up to 2times a month and big stars probably at 5 ish fights.

MMA and UFC get a 6month break usually to rest and train. 

The toll that wrestlers get on there body is alot worse then others


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

I remember it took them like 5 years to make 3, and it took nearly a decade for 4. What's next? 15 years for 5? But anyways, I hope the 3d doesn't lose the Street fighter feel to it.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 16, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> Are you an idiot?
> 
> Ken shamerock he was a WWF wrestler.
> 
> ...



lol, i know ken and frank sham. just cause these 2 can fight doesnt mean the rest would be up to the job as well. theres alos a difference between REAL wrestlers and that scrpited shit. also the stress on the body the same? wtf you be smoking man, give me some. getting hit and kicked fake, and used as a dummy to fall and not hurt yourself isnt anywhere near the level of abuse MMA and UFC fighters get. 

only part your right about is that they are athletic. and did you know schumacher could have chosen to be a pro soccer player. this doesnt mean all f1 drivers had the skillz to do so. like how shamrock knew how to fight for real, most of them stay steroids injecting branless fagg ass morons who end up killing their own kids and wifes. unlike shamrock who actually knows how to hold it down. 

there is a huge difference between real abuse of the body and what your talking about, its called fatigue. thats what you get when your tired. you dont see wrestlers with fucked up ears now do you. thats cause they dont get hit for real. big difference my friend.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I remember it took them like 5 years to make 3, and it took nearly a decade for 4. What's next? 15 years for 5? But anyways, I hope the 3d doesn't lose the Street fighter feel to it.



0 if 4 fails


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 18, 2008)

More news...

In the more recent update of the SFIV Japanese site they changed and updated their pictures and other stuff and it seems like they have beefed up the graphics and made it a lot prettier.

here

Creds to chunbelievable from Shoryuken forums for the info.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually, I liked the older pics more. They had a gritty look on them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> More news...
> 
> In the more recent update of the SFIV Japanese site they changed and updated their pictures and other stuff and it seems like they have beefed up the graphics and made it a lot prettier.
> 
> ...



I can't believe you missed the last two pics I put up.  They're from the new build.

*Spoiler*: __ 










I love how it's all coming into fruition.  The graphics are really looking like the artwork that it's based off of now.  There's a shitload of them on gamersdye.com.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2008)

Guile's hair needs to be bigger.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 19, 2008)

I probably would wanna try Crimson Viper out if Cammy is not included in the game.


----------



## FinalEnd (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone know the character layout yet?

Besides the obvious?

New characters

Old returning that hasnt been in streetfighter for awhile

You get the picture


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 21, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I always liked Nina Williams and Jin.
> 
> Oh and out of curiosity, im going to list some names and tell me if you would like to see them in Street Fighter 4.
> 
> ...



Makoto, Seam Alex and add Hugo too.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 22, 2008)

SFIV testaments from SRK members.

Kunai


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was at the loketest today with Reno. No El Fuerte at all, nor playable Sagat or Balrog, no new backgrounds. All that's new is the IC cards. There were just 4 linked cabinets today and no separate cabinets to play the cpu.

Reno and I agree that Zangief is a beast. A lot of people were owning today with him... it's much more difficult to escape his SPDs. You may say it doesn't cause much damage like before, but it's easier to grab from ticks and especially whiffs. His EX piledriver is especially useful. It takes off the same amount of damage as a regular SPD, but what's special about EX SPD is that you can take one hit and then grab... even a multi-hit move like Ken's flaming shoryu and Blanka's electricity. It's not like a Saving Attack at all. The man is insane now.

There was also a tricky Dhalsim player today, since his teleport is so much faster. His Ultra fireball is slow as hell, but you can teleport quick or walk up to the player, then do mind games to the opponent.

Yes you can still cancel saving attacks with forward or backward dashes.

Yes, Ultras still take off 60 to 70 percent damage, but you know what? A good player isn't going to let you land them. A good player can pressure you but yet protect himself from eating ultras, and you are pretty much wide friggin open when you miss. Of course, people who play sloppy (dash up to you while you're knocked down) will eat an Ultra no problem. For most characters, you have to treat it like a Shin-Shoryuken. You have to play smarter.

With that being said, I actually think Ultras could work in this game, even if it takes so much damage. I still think it could be handled better, but yeah it may work. However, I'm sure someone will have an abusable Ultra and that opinion may change, so take that opinion with a grain of salt. Especially if great players figure out how to exploit them, which would make the rich even richer.

I saw Chun-Li cross-up someone by jumping over and behind them, then seemingly turning around mid-air and hitting them with medium kick. I couldn't believe it, and I will try to see if this is really true.

I had played all characters at least once except Dhalsim and Zangief. The most interesting characters for me were Viper, Blanka and Abel. I have been playing Crimson Viper a lot, who is a quick character that can't anti-air well. One cool thing I did... I hit someone with a full-powered Saving Attack. While they were stunned, I hit my ultra. Needless to say, it was mega damage.

The IC cards... I have only seen Ryu (tons of them) and Ken. Reno claims to have seen a Zangief IC card. The cards contain a comment (like VF or Tekken), your total games played and your wins... along with winning percentage. You can also form your own guilds. Unfortunately, you can only play as one character on your card.

Do not ask me to try out anything during this loketest because I don't have regular internet access. I did the best I could to try things I heard about the game from previous loketests.

My overall impression: I admit to being skeptical about this game when I heard it was going to be in 3D. The game still has some issues to iron out (a tad slow and clunky, some unsightly clipping with 3D models and interaction with clothes/objects especially if you get hit upwards in Guile's stage... you'll go through the wing of the plane. Also, Chun-Li's losing pose has her hands going right through the front of her skirt... something that can easily be cleaned up). However, graphically it is impressive and it is really fun to play. I think it was worth coming here on Day 1 to take the game for a test drive.

Thanks to Reno for helping me find this place and hanging out with me. We formed our own guild, and I have no idea what special things you get for having a guild.

EDIT: Other things I forgot to add...

Taunting does not build your meter at all, nor does it take away any revenge meter or super meter from the opponent. I was able to cancel my taunt by hitting buttons. I started to taunt many turtles at the loketest today.

I grabbed Ken out of his shoryureppa. Blocked the first four hits, then threw him. Might be helpful to know if someone tries to kill you with block damage.

Chun-Li's Ultra can go through regular fireballs, and travels half the screen. Moral of the story, don't throw fireballs at Chun-Li when she has revenge meter stocked.

After 7 consecutive vs. wins at the loketest, you get booted off. It will say "net" where it usually says 1p or 2p sometimes. It means you are playing someone in your LAN. Sometimes, if the 4 cabinets end their games within each other, it will take the two winners and pit them against each other.

Graphically, it is wonderful. Some of the best background stages I've seen in a fighter, very busy. Especially Chun-Li's stage. The people do quite a few different things and there's a lot of attention to detail. I thought guys like Ryu and Ken looked weird when I first saw the early screenshots, but now the looks really fit the characters.

The best part of the game is when you do ultras, and the opponent is next to you. Sometimes his eyes will bug out like a cartoon character, like "Oh shi....". What's funny is that sometimes you'll actually MISS your ultra, which is even more comical. Just because you see the opponent's expression change like that, doesn't mean it'll hit... it adds to the suspense. Dhalsim is especially funny when this happens.

I'm going to play the crap out of Viper today. After watching Seth Killian's slideshow explanation, I'm really hoping I can make the most of the info he gave and try it out tonight. I am used to jump canceling via SFIII, so I'll try to see what normals and specials can be jump canceled. I'm also going to try and see if I can create any combos with her... I'm not an elite player that is innovative with my gameplay but I'm not bad either.




Adverse Solutions


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hi Srk

I was with Reno, Kunai and Az today at the Osaka loctest. I had planned to wear locs to the loctest but failed to find any in time. Anyways.

First things first, Gief rapes in this game. Twirl the stick all day, somethin's gettin grabbed! Green hand has outstanding reach. Basically just like Gunter reported.

One of the best E. Honda ST players was beasting Honda out today too, and I thought Honda was really dominant, but really it's just the player. Honda has a really tough match against Gief because Gief gets free SPD after butt slam.

Shotos were really mid-tier the whole time. Lack of a short jump makes matches against them bearable.

People were saying Dhalsim was super crazy but I didn't see it so much. What was super crazy was Kunai's C. Viper, the best one there, which was crossing up fools left and right and bearing a resemblance to a certain magnetic jew. Her only problem is that her ultra sucks big time and is hardly useful since it can't effectively anti-air almost anything.

Reno and I were testing out Abel. I really like his play style. Good mixups, good throw, very good ultra. He's a solid character, and even though I flinched at first from picking him in the loctest due to not wanting to lose a ton of money I was soon winning faster with him than I had been with Guile.

Which brings me to Guile. Wow, boring character. I got one brief three game run with him but that was it. SBs/FKs all day. Almost nothing else to his gameplay. Yeah you can risk getting in close but so far I haven't seen the benefit. There may be something interesting with comboing his saving strike but so far I don't really know.

Cancelling saving strike looks like it could be really useful. I'll let Kunai get into the details on that.

Overall I had way more fun with the game than I thought I would. I'm officially hyped. If the new characters are as dope as C. Viper and Abel are then I think Capcom may have a strong game on their hands. Whether they support it or not is another story. And whether they listen to any of the concerns voiced at the play test I think is very unlikely.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 22, 2008)

Azrael


*Spoiler*: __ 



Network Cards

They're 500 yen (about $5) per one. Everyone seemed to be getting the Ryu card, but I lucked out and got myself a Ken card. You can only register ONE character per card. Once you insert the card into the game, you select your character, and then the game warns you that once you pick this character for this card, it can't be changed. Not really fully realizing this, I picked Chun-Li. When you start up a new game, you put your card into the slot, and then it will go to the character you registered with and ask you if its okay to use this card. If you say yes, then off you go to battle with your character.

The card records your wins and total battles, as well as Battle Points. I have no idea what the Battle Points do at this point. Using our cell phones, we could register our cards at the SF4 website. There, you create a player profile with your name and a comment. While I was standing in line, I entered in my player name and comment, and by the time I got to play again, my card displayed the info I'd put in on the website. If you check your profile online, it shows you a record of your wins and losses - who you played against, what character they used, and when you played them. It also shows your Battle Points, and there's some kind of currency called Zeni - again, I have no idea what this does, and I actually have 0 zen at the moment. It looks like you can register more than one card/character per player profile. I'm going to try and buy a new card tomorrow and register a different character, see what happens.

Graphics

Graphically, the game is beautiful. Just, beautiful. Still do not do it justice. HD videos on your computer do not do it justice. Seriously, it just looks good. When Guile throws a sonic boom, if you look inside of it you can see the actual background being warped and distorted inside of it. The characters are very fluid and polished. All the random pics of characters making goofy faces that pop up online...you honestly don't notice it during gameplay. It just works well as the characters react accordingly to what's going on in the fight. The character will actually make an "oh shit!" face as their opponent is going for a super/ultra. I think my first time playing, I got hit by Ryu's super fireball, and Kunai told me that I had the exact same "oh shit!" look on my face that Ken did. Also, just notice the pure joy on Zangief's face when he drives a opponent into the ground with his SPD.

Sound

Difficult, if not impossible, to hear what the music is like so far, but from what I can tell, the music starts to speed up/get more intense as time runs out/a character runs low on life.

Gameplay

As others have said before me, it does feel kind of clunky and sluggish at times. I'm sure this can be ironed out by the final build, and ultimately it didn't stop me from enjoying the game.

As for how the game feels, that really depends on which character you use. A Dhalsim/Gief match might feel ST-ish, but Ryu, Ken, and Chun are closer to their 3S versions than ST. EX moves, Saving attacks, and ultras are enough to keep the game from feeling like re-hash. With no parries, the fireball has made a comeback as a great zoning tool. Groundwork is important, as are pokes, and normals.

I think everyone is still trying to really get a feel for Saving Attacks. Using them up close is very risky, because your opponent can do two jabs/shorts and knock you out of it and possibly do worse. The most effective uses I've seen for them so far have been as anti-air, and anti-poke. Someone tried to do a saving attack against me at mid-range and I immediately hit him with an ultra. One thing I have yet to see is someone counter a saving attack with a saving attack. I may try this tomorrow.

EX moves are really useful depending on the character/situation. Chun-Li's SBK is almost pointless, but EX SBK is actually decent. EX fireballs are great for zoning and what not. And Gief's EX SPD = all sorts of broken nonsense. I think EX moves use up super meter, and speaking about meter...the super gauge seemed to fill up REALLY slowly. Like, you could go a whole match and never see it full once. That, plus with EX moves depleting it, super moves were pretty rare. You get access to the ultra faster than you do super moves. Also, super meter does not carry over between rounds. Although, I did see people doing special xx super cancels, especially Ryu FB xx Super FB.

Ultras.....oh, ultras. Again, I'm not sure, but I think there's some sort of damage scaling. Sometimes they didn't do that much damage, sometime...it was just pure rape. This is just a guess at the moment, but I think the bigger the gap in the players lifebar = the more damaging the ultra will be. There were a few times when a character got hit by an ultra, and all you could really do is laugh at the damage. I had a couple of comeback wins thanks to the ultra. I got hit by a few ultras, and more than being pissed about it, it always felt like "man, I shouldn't have walked into that!" Those of us who were there sort of agreed that if you're being rocked, you might as well go for the ultra and hope it hits, although a missed/blocked ultra can also spell your doom. I think ultras do need some tweaking...but I didn't feel that they were gamebreaking at this point either.

Characters

Ryu

Ryu seems decent in this game. When I got there there were a heavy influx of Ryu players, so I avoided picking him. He seems solid for the same reason he's been good in other games - just good fundamentals. Again, with no parry or other funky systems the fireball is back as a zoning tool. I saw one player combo F.FP -> EX SRK for pretty good damage. However he does lack mixup options as well as good ways to get in against certain characters (nothing will ever be as good as the hop kick from the Alpha series I'm afraid).

Ken

Has his normals from 3S, especially the in-close kicks. If you try to jump over Ken's FB at a certain distance, he can actually tag you with the FP SRK. At the moment, he seems to be a higher risk/reward version of Ryu. Although normal HK kicks blocked or even connected leave him plenty vulnerable. You almost have to EX it.

Chun-Li

Plays like a weird hybrid between her 3S and CvS2 version. Its interesting playing as her without parries, or hit confirm c.mk -> SAII. She will really rely on her normals and a good distance game. Has decent mix-up with the flip kicks. FK version will go over fireballs from a certain distance. Her fireball is good against Guile SB's, and is nice for zoning characters who don't have a FB, but loses to shoto fireballs. As was mentioned before, her ultra goes through fireballs. I hit her ultra today on a fireball-happy Ken player, and a Gief who was in mid-poke, among other scenarios. SBK is nearly useless but EX SBK is allright. S.MP is still a nice poke, and S.RK is almost as good as it was in CvS1. I think she can be good, but she needs to be played with finesse and a good ground game. She also needs good anti-air.

Guile

Not too many Guile players, and the few there were didn't seem to do that well. He seems almost un-prepared for the fight. His normals don't seem nearly as good as they have been in other games.

Zangief

Holy shit. Beast. As was said, it is soooooooo easy for Gief to grab people now. If he can grab you, he will. Damage seems to have been toned down, and that's a good thing because he WILL SPD you at least twice a match if not more.

Dhalsim

There were one or two really good Dhalsim players who were racking up wins. The usual tactics - pokes and ranging. His teleport is really, really fast now. I saw one Dhalsim player coming down from a jump, and Zangief was just waiting to saving attack him. This would have lead to massive damage. It looked like the Sim player was just screwed, but he teleported out of it really fast and avoided the problem.

Blanka

Blanka seems okay. Lightening spam seems to beat normals but lose to specials/ex moves and supers. I shoryureppa'ed a Blanka while he was doing lighting.

Honda

Headbutt is really good. EX Headbutt is really good. Honda was getting wins, but the player using him was good so its hard to say.

C.Viper

She seems like a big threat. Kunai got a 7-game win streak with her. She has really good mix-up options with that air kick, and the dash punch goes under fireballs. The opening move of her ultra doesn't seem to hit for shit though. She once started it against a Gief who was going for a grab on her...and Gief managed to block it.

Abel

Looks like a fun character. The best way I can describe him is a weird hybrid between Fei Long, A3's Karin, and Gief. Actually, maybe think A3 Karin but with more emphasis on the command throws and a much less solid air game. He's got mixup options with his rekka-like move and the arch kick has some anti-air/anti-poke qualities. At the moment his jumping game sucks though.

Going back now...more if I can find anything.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 22, 2008)

Azrael Day 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Day 2

I successfully bought another network card, and registered Ken with it. So now under my player profile, I have both Chun-Li and Ken. There are player points as well as battle points. The player points go towards your whole profile, while the battle points are character specific. Your W/L ratio is also character specific.

Today there was more shoto domination. One guy was really good with Ken - he got 3 7-win streaks in a row (the machine kicks you off if you win 7 straight). Ken seemed to have all of his good combos from 3S. The player looked like a pro 3S player who was loving that there were no parries. Towards the end of my stay a lot of other good players came who could step to this guy.

One guy in particular was REALLY good with Dhalsim/Blanka, and especially saving attack usage. There is charge cancelling in this game - with Blanka, he was hitting SA, Forward Dash Cancel, C.MK xx Ball. AdverseSolutions asked him how he did it, and he said it was the same as with 3S. Hold the charge, do the Saving Attack, dash forward, then go back to the DB charge. Addy and I wondered if this would be of any use with Guile. I played against this guy when he was using Guile, but I was using Chun and I pretty much stuffed most if not all of his saving attack attempts.

Random character stuffs - EX Blanka ball actually WILL go through a fireball. Chun's EX SBK is REALLY useful, and her lightning legs are awesome in this game. Ryu can cancel a moderately-deep anti-air SRK into a super fireball and have all of the SFB hit, unlike in 3S where the opponent kind of flew out of it.

Dhalsim teleports are wicked tricky, and it makes him really hard to catch. Again, this guy was really good with the SA and just slapping people around left and right with it.

I think Chun is pretty good. I managed a 6-game win streak and bunch of 3-4 game win streaks, and seemingly inspired a bunch of other guys to start using her. She's got a great ground game and nice mix-up. Although there's a lot of risk/reward to her moves...as it should be. Right now, I'd say the game is fairly balanced - whichever player has the better skill wins. Although, I should note that the Japanese guys who played Gief today apparently didn't know the "twirl your way to victory" strat.

Saving Attacks - I'm still trying to figure them out. One thing I did find out - if your character takes a hit while in the SA motion, they WILL lose damage - however, they'll get the damage back if they don't get hit again within a fixed amount of time. If the opponent manages to land a hit on them though within that timeframe, then they lose the ability to get that bit of vitality back.

While the SA "wind-up" animation takes one good hit, it seems like the actual strike itself is vulnerable, as I saw a lot of people getting hit out of them. Also, you can dash-cancel before the strike comes out. One Abel was using this as a sort of ghetto-parry to dash his way through pokes in order to get in.

Also, you can cancel the animation of a special move into a SA. I saw quite a few Ryu players hit J.FK, C.MK, FP SRK xx SA. The SA kept Ryu on the ground, so players were using it to get better positioning after a SRK. I didn't play as Ken much today, but one thing I wondered about is if you could try a wakeup SRK, cancel into SA, and then cancel that into a back dash for safety? Also, this is just my guess, but I'd say that you can only cancel ground-based special moves into the SA (so, no HK xx SA).

Ultras...hmm. I got hit by one comeback ultra today that kind of pissed me off, but other than that I didn't see a whole lot of abuse. There were a lot of good players today, and in a Chun vs Shoto match, they were smart enough not to throw any stupid fireballs that I could ultra through. In one strange scenario though, I had no life left and my opponent, a Ryu player, threw a EX wake-up fireball at me. Ultra was my only option for survival, so I did it...but Ryu was able to block before I got there, and I lost the match. I saw Abel's ultra get stuffed by a c.mk. Also, Abel tried to ultra against Ryu who was just finishing a blocked grounded HK (literally, both Ryu's feet were in the air as the animation started) and Ryu was able to recover and block. I found I had the most success in a match when I actually thought about how to carefully finish my opponent off, and not by being reckless and throwing out an ultra and praying that it hit. There weren't too many if any miraculous ultra comebacks. One Dhalsim player uses his as sort of a trap, by throwing it and teleporting around the opponent (although I never saw him successfully land it).

The more I play the game, the less it feels like ST. Especially when you factor in EX moves and saving attacks. I'd say its closer to 3S without parry but even that's not quite right. Those of you worrying about re-hash - don't.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 22, 2008)

Kunai indepth on Saving attacks,dash cancels,etc...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I played some more just now... let me share what I have seen today.

Saving Attack Cancels: It's crazy what you can do to cancel attacks to Saving Attacks to dash, but there are some instances where you shouldn't use them because it wastes meter.

Effective uses:

-- Use when a move or special move is blocked, advance backward. Great for blocked shoryukens to dash back and reset.

-- Use after a Saving Attack stun. Normally, when you use a saving attack and are successful, you will be unable to move for 1 second while the guy crumples to the ground. Doing another saving attack and cancel to dash will allow you to not only allow you to cancel the animation reset, but you will dash towards the crumpling body and can combo afterwards. I saw a guy use Guile, and he did the Saving Attack. When the opponent got hit, he somehow canceled to another S.Attack and cancel to dash, then did crouching strong punch to flash kick. I shit you not, he did this several times and I have no idea how he did it. I have also seen Ken's low forward canceled to S.Attack, and the aformentioned Ryu's Shoryuken.

Questionable uses:

-- Using S.Attack after a blocked attack, then cancel to dash: Makes no sense because if anyone sees this, all you have to do is hit them out of their dash with crouching jabs or shorts.

-- Using S.Attack to cancel a special move that knocks the opponent down, then cancel to dash to move forward. This also asks for trouble sometimes because of opponents who tech land after knockdown. It's better to save that meter.

Keep in mind that there may be uses for S.Attack cancels with some characters that I don't know about. Also, I'm not sure if S.Attack cancels with normal or special moves is move-specific, or even character-specific. I couldn't do much with C.Viper, cancelling anything to S.Attack to dash. I am a bit unskilled with stuff like that, unfortunately.

One person described it to me in Japanese... in order to cancel, you do the move, then you press and hold the two mid buttons during the move, then after you hold it for a very short time you let go and then you dash. He said he wasn't good at it but he did do it several times during his matches.

Explanation of Saving Attack Stun: I'm still figuring this out, but there are 3 degrees of the Saving Attack. 1st is when you hold down both medium buttons and let go immediately. It will hit but it won't stun. 2nd degree, if you hold it for about 1 second then let go, the opponent will get stunned. 3rd degree, if you hold the buttons down for the full length, you will see the ink blotches like you do in the SFIV intro and it will either stun the opponent or knock them across the screen. After you stun them, your character won't be able to move for a bit but you can sorta juggle them off the ground. However, most of the time you will be separated from the opponent a good deal after the hit, so you have to hit the opponent with a long-reaching attack.

FYI: When you cancel a normal or special move to S.Attack correctly, you will flash.


Other things of note:

Zangief can combo a Saving Attack stun into SPD. Really easy for him. I already mentioned how insane the SPD is for him. Has huge range, but if you see banishing fist, crouching shorts will keep him from SPDing you afterwards.

C. Viper's ultra will not hit opponents if they aren't touching the ground except for a few instances... Ryu's Hurricane Kick and Blanka's Ball. It may be possible to hit Honda's torpedo, but not sure. It will not hit Blanka's command hop.

I met a lot of nice people, both foreigners and Japanese natives during the loke test. I met one guy who I hear was a great tournament ST player and uses only Honda. I also met a great Ryu player who spoke English and studied in Seattle for 3 years... and quite a few other guys who were solid in gameplay. I also met Azarel and Adverse along with Reno (I have met him before). I'm known as the guy who's ranked No.2 on the online charts not because he is good... but he plays so much. I only have a 40% winning rate with Viper.

I still have problems with Dhalsim and Zangief, but I have gotten a lot more aggressive with C.Viper thanks to the move breakdown by Seth K. at Capcom. I learned how to use her seismic mines more effectively and I have developed quite a few nasty high/low games to go along with that. I am starting to make people crap their pants by keeping them grounded or faking it and anti-airing them with her fierce lightning spark. She's great against Shotos IMO.

I still cannot link a C. Viper lightning attack (either jab or strong punch) to super. I'm not sure if they changed this in this beta version?





SF IV IC Card(There is also a Ryu card and another SRK member had a Zangief):

InLoveWithAStranger


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting all of that up Biolink, saved me a ton of time lurking at SRK.

I'm actually pumped about the game and very anxious to test it out. I'm saddened that Guile ain't so great though...boohoo.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah.The game sounds really fun,and the gameplay sounds solid.I'm happy that it seems people were only overreacting about the graphics.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 23, 2008)

i so want this uhm guys got a question whats the difference between dark ryu and akuma and what or who is akuma?


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 23, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> lol, i know ken and frank sham. just cause these 2 can fight doesnt mean the rest would be up to the job as well. theres alos a difference between REAL wrestlers and that scrpited shit. also the stress on the body the same? wtf you be smoking man, give me some. getting hit and kicked fake, and used as a dummy to fall and not hurt yourself isnt anywhere near the level of abuse MMA and UFC fighters get.



Like i said. go climb to a top rope and swaton bomb an opponent. get pile driven onto the floor. Get power bombed through a table. That shit still takes a big strain on your body. Even if its scripted the move set are still done. Sure the strikes may be lower. But some things you cant just walk away safely from.

Id like to see you do this and say that it wouldnt hurt.
Lee Vid

dont care who you are that shit is pain.



> only part your right about is that they are athletic. and did you know schumacher could have chosen to be a pro soccer player. this doesnt mean all f1 drivers had the skillz to do so. like how shamrock knew how to fight for real, most of them stay steroids injecting branless fagg ass morons who end up killing their own kids and wifes. unlike shamrock who actually knows how to hold it down.



Yes and just because one wrestler killed his child and wife does not mean every wrestler kills his children and wife. There still olympic atheletes. They still get hurt. Some of them can fight.

lesnar will do very good once he gets more experiance. And randy is gonna face kurt angle in a grapleing match.


> there is a huge difference between real abuse of the body and what your talking about, its called fatigue. thats what you get when your tired. you dont see wrestlers with fucked up ears now do you. thats cause they dont get hit for real. big difference my friend.



Thats the stupidest thing i heared. Of ocurse there ears are not fucked up because they dont get punched for real. They still get hurt.

A wrestler get hurt much more then any mma fighter. Compare there injuries and what they do.

A mma fighter will be in 1 fight every 6ish months. thats 6 months of recovery. A wrestler will fight once a week. And the big stars will fighter 5 times a month. Thats huge toll on there bodies.

The punches and kicks may not be painfull. But gettin power bombed. jumped onto from 10 feet. getting drop kicked. getting pile driven Still hurt your body. 

Saying they dont really get hurt is just stupid.  I dont even like wrestling but i can still see that the moves do have pain aspects that rival that of mma.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 23, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> i so want this uhm guys got a question whats the difference between dark ryu and akuma and what or who is akuma?



Akuma (Gouki in Japan) is the brother of Gouken (Ken and Ryu's master). He killed Gouken when Ryu was off in the first Street Fighter tournament. Basically Akuma is one of the strongest characters storywise in the SF universe. Ryu seeks revenge on him for killing his master; Ken is bleh about it. 

Akuma's fighting style is much like Ryu and Ken's except he tapped into this "darker" form called the Satsui no Hadou which amplifies his fighting skills. However you lose yourself when you do, which is why Ryu tries not to tap into the SnH. Akuma is continually getting stronger throughout each installment of the Street Fighter story. I guess you can also say he is waiting for Ryu to tap into the SnH to try and kill him.

Another big thing about Akuma is that he killed M.Bison during the SFII tournament.

This Dark Ryu you speak of is called Evil Ryu in the American games. He was introduced in SF Alpha 2 just for fun kicks. Ryu sorta tapped into the SnH at the end of the SF1 tournament and dragon punched Sagat (that's how he got the scar) to victory. But in any other canon storyline Ryu never ever tapped into the SnH again. Evil Ryu was sort of a "what if" character. Capcom USA decided to make and add him in the SFA2 and SFA3 games for fun kicks. He is also in CvS1 and CvS2 and he also appears in MvC1 when you transform.

Edit: Forgot to mention but Evil Ryu is only in the console version of the games listed above...no arcades that's why you never see Evil Ryu played in tournament or high level matches. I don't think a lot of people would pick him anyways. I think CvS1 Evil Ryu was in the arcades not too sure.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, Arcade CvS2 has Evil Ryu. No one picks hims cause he's shit.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes and No I guess.One reason I heard they(RotB Iori,Evil Ryu,Shin Akuma,God Rugal) were banned was because they aren't selectable in the  arcade version.

The other being that they are broken characters


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I might find a good reason to add Makoto into SFIV for story and it depend how far is it far IV to III:

-She is in her dojo until someone (new character or Honda, or whatever) goes into the dojo and then defeat her or her father, leading to the lost of reputation of the dojo so at the end, she start her jorneny to kick Ryu's butt
...or...
-She begins her search for Ryu, only to come face-to-face with Ken (sub-boss).  After kicking his butt, she get some whereabout of Ryu and continues on to SFIII.

Just my thought.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 24, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I think I might find a good reason to add Makoto into SFIV for story and it depend how far is it far IV to III:
> 
> -She is in her dojo until someone (new character or Honda, or whatever) goes into the dojo and then defeat her or her father, leading to the lost of reputation of the dojo so at the end, she start her jorneny to kick Ryu's butt
> ...or...
> ...



I said it before but I highly doubt any of the kids (Makoto, Ibuki, Elena, Sean, Yun, Yang, etc.) will make it into SFIV. There is still the odd possibility they might make it in but Makoto and the others were like 18 in SFIII and since SFIV is before SFIII they would be sort of too young to be in the cast.

Weren't Sakura, Karin, and R.Mika atleast 18 during the Alpha era?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 24, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I said it before but I highly doubt any of the kids (Makoto, Ibuki, Elena, Sean, Yun, Yang, etc.) will make it into SFIV. There is still the odd possibility they might make it in but Makoto and the others were like 18 in SFIII and since SFIV is before SFIII they would be sort of too young to be in the cast.
> 
> Weren't Sakura, Karin, and R.Mika atleast 18 during the Alpha era?



I believe younger.
but...that was just an idea.

and beside, if u were to go look for someone who does nothing but travel the world, train for life and beat the crap out of Ken everyday, it will be hard to find him.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 25, 2008)

mmm.. Exactly how many years are between SFIV and SFIV??? I think that Makoto COULD be an option, too. Just look at Garou: MOW, how many years old is Andy and Mai student??? (SORRY, I know his name, but it doesn't come to mind just now damnit >.<). maybe 12???... It's not that rare to see kids in a fighting game, maybe a cute 12 year old makoto kicking some asses? XD.

And, for me, adult Sakura and Karin are a must !  .... but they won't make it, I just know it :/


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 25, 2008)

Actually I forgot but rumors have it that Ono might add in Ibuki in the home console version. Don't know for sure but it's a possibility.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 25, 2008)

This is one of the games that I want to get really good at. I've read a good bit of the stuff, and it sounds awesome, but my question is: what should I be using as prep? ST or 3S? Or even one of the Alphas?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 25, 2008)

slimscane said:


> This is one of the games that I want to get really good at. I've read a good bit of the stuff, and it sounds awesome, but my question is: what should I be using as prep? ST or 3S? Or even one of the Alphas?


ST most definitely.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 25, 2008)

> Actually I forgot but rumors have it that Ono might add in Ibuki in the home console version. Don't know for sure but it's a possibility.



LOL, that would be almost the same as what I said about Hokutomaru of Garou: MOW a few posts above xDDD. I whish that's true, because cute kid ninjas are cool, and Ibuki was my fave char in SFIII >.<


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 25, 2008)

Kyuubi no Naruto said:


> mmm.. Exactly how many years are between SFIV and SFIV??? I think that Makoto COULD be an option, too. Just look at Garou: MOW, how many years old is Andy and Mai student??? (SORRY, I know his name, but it doesn't come to mind just now damnit >.<). maybe 12???... It's not that rare to see kids in a fighting game, maybe a cute 12 year old makoto kicking some asses? XD.
> 
> And, for me, adult Sakura and Karin are a must !  .... but they won't make it, I just know it :/



That would be awesome....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2008)

slimscane said:


> This is one of the games that I want to get really good at. I've read a good bit of the stuff, and it sounds awesome, but my question is: what should I be using as prep? ST or 3S? Or even one of the Alphas?



ST because as of right now the game plays nothing like 3s, but fundamentals of ST will always be applied to all fighting games. That and SF2:HD is coming out soon too so it's a good practice for that too.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2008)

^I don't know about the price of ST:HD but I highly doubt it's over 30 US Dollars and even if it was I'd say it's so worth it. You practically get 2 games (original arcade perfect ST and the new ST:HD), rockin ingame soundtracks and remixes, and the option to change the sprites to the original sprites. The best part is if ST:HD begins to suck (which I doubt) you can fall back and play ST...and come on...you can't go wrong with ST.

It's personal preferance really. I absolutely love ST's playstyle so I will for sure get it on the first day and will play it religously online. Also we don't even know the exact date or atleast some kind of year confirmation on when SFIV is going to come out. But I know for sure ST:HD will come well before August which is when Evo is usually held in and since ST:HD is part of the Evo venue, it's only expected to come out months or so before then.

Oh yea forgot to mention but ST:HD is purchasable online on the PS Network and on Xbox Live. Don't know if they plan to release any kind of buyable product at stores though, highly doubt it.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure SSFIIT:HD is only gonna be available through PSN and XBL.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

Bah, who i'm trying to fool... i'm a little bitchy when it comes down to 2D fighting games too  (Though i'm more of a KOF fan than a SF fan, but I know what you're saying... If I bought crappy NeoGeo Battle Colisseum for ps2, I know i'll buy anything xDDD). So, probably, in the end of the day, i'll pay 30€ for SF2:HD too . I only hope I doesn't last TOO LONG to get to EU territory (Because, if you didn't know, we don't have Super Puzzle Fight 2 Turbo: HD yet.... and that's SAD AS HELL, because it was release a MONTHS ago in the PSN of USA). So yeah... i'm not getting my hopes to high on playing SF2:HD before SFIV looking at how Sony handles this things in EU :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 11, 2008)

New info found @ neogaf on the new location test in the good ol rising sun.



> Recently unveiled character El Fuerte is now playable and plays much like R. Mika from the Zero/Alpha series...
> 
> New unveiled character Rufus. Reminiscent of Mr. Heart from Hokuto No Ken (Fist of the North Star)...
> 
> ...



wtf BISOOOOOOOOOON?!?!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 11, 2008)

Well..whatever country you look at the name as, Bison/Vega [Japanese name of Bison] being in the game is..very interesting.

I think that PSYCHO CRUSHA title earlier on for this topic is now rather ironic to this news.

Isn't he supposed to be dead at this point anyway? Oh wait...Capcom.

Hi Sigma.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

Akuma didn't Raging Demon Bison, it was that old lady in the background....


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Akuma didn't Raging Demon Bison, it was that old lady in the background....



I wonder if Bison survive's story will be interesting or not.  Plus, will he still go for Ryu's body?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think that PSYCHO CRUSHA title earlier on for this topic is now rather ironic to this news.



LOL, it is rather appropriate right now huh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 11, 2008)

It sure is :3


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF Bison!?!?!?!?!?!?

For the first time I am dissapointed in the character additions.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

why?

Sagat and Bison in the same game again

YES PLEASE


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> why?
> 
> Sagat and Bison in the same game again
> 
> YES PLEASE



Because I want more new characters, I was cool with the original 8 and Sagat. I wasn't too ecstatic about Balrog (Boxer) returning and the announcement of M.Bison (Dictator) returning is just so bleh. As much as I love Vega (Claw) I rather not see him in SFIV.

I wouldn't be surprised if the New Challengers; Fei Long, Cammy, T.Hawk, and Deejay returning now. I'm cool with Deejay...<3 Deejay.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok....wtf. Bison should be dead son. I feel like i'm the only one who actually cares about the background story of my fighting games....

And MR. HEART ?! A FATASS?! Can we PLEASE just get ONE NEW BADASS MALE?! The character designs suck ass this time around. Yun yang ibuki alex dudley oro sean(black) remy even fuckin necro were cool designs.

 Everyone took pride in making their respective characters look nice. But who'd give a damn about Abel, Pablo, and a fatass.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 11, 2008)

Claw! Claw! Claw! 

/is totally ignorant re: Mr. Heart

/also thinks Bison will be great, given this game's apparently slower play speed


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

From what I've gathered, his name is Rufus...
Looks stupid too me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2008)

WTF!?

Stupidest SF character to date.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2008)

u guys are all fail


----------



## Akuma (Apr 13, 2008)

excuse me, I was wondering where you guys are finding the updates on this game, direct me please.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 13, 2008)

Why do I sense an Abel = Q?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> excuse me, I was wondering where you guys are finding the updates on this game, direct me please.


There's a few sites. 
I get my info from  Since there's people who live in Japan, who post.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2008)

If you love street fighter, and find this new fatass to be amazing, you my friend are an idiot.

It looks to me like they just want him fat so they could show off the jelly roll movement of his belly. Ugh.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 13, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> If you love street fighter, and find this new fatass to be amazing, you my friend are an idiot.
> 
> It looks to me like they just want him fat so they could show off the jelly roll movement of his belly. Ugh.




just be happy there adding new characters, jesus christ its brawl all over again.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> just be happy there adding new characters, jesus christ its brawl all over again.



I oretty much agree with that statement of yours


----------



## Akuma (Apr 13, 2008)

Im just glad Sagat is back in it, although it was expected.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw Rufus for the first time today.

And I must say, I'm dissapointed, *again*. *sigh*


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 13, 2008)

That fat piece of shit Rufus, is the ugliest SF character by far. If they intend to ad more ugly ass character like Rufus, I'd rather just have all the old characters return. At least they're great. WTF happened with Capcom. They used to be pretty good with character designs. Up till SF Alpha II I like pretty much every character.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Birdie looked like some weird mother fucker too.^^^


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2008)

I heard Rufus was supposed to be a homage like so many other SF characters


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 14, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Birdie looked like some weird mother fucker too.^^^



Whoa....

Birdie actually seemed normal despite the crazy hair and heart tat. But Guiles hairstyle allowed Birdies hair to pass. He had chains and shit and was like Balrogs rival...

....who da fuck is Rufus? He's nothin. He's a fat clown who fights cool, but looks fugly as fuck.

I don't like him.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Whoa....
> 
> Birdie actually seemed normal despite the crazy hair and heart tat. But Guiles hairstyle allowed Birdies hair to pass. He had chains and shit and was like Balrogs rival...
> 
> ...



dont play with him



Haohmaru said:


> That fat piece of shit Rufus, is the ugliest SF character by far. If they intend to ad more ugly ass character like Rufus, I'd rather just have all the old characters return. At least they're great. WTF happened with Capcom. They used to be pretty good with character designs. Up till SF Alpha II I like pretty much every character.




dont play with him



wow I really hope they add no more new characters, ungrateful bastards.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 14, 2008)

Hugo can take Rufus anyday.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Hugo can take Rufus anyday.




Hugo would be a nice edition, Hugo is a big bad ass lol.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 15, 2008)

Dammit I want my Cammy.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry if they have already been posted

*Sagat*


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2008)

^ Yeah it's been posted.
Rufus is the new shit at the moment.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh alright, is anyone else hoping for cammy coming back?


also im thinking about buying third strike should I get it for dreamcast or should I buy the anniversery collection?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Oh alright, is anyone else hoping for cammy coming back?
> 
> 
> also im thinking about buying third strike should I get it for dreamcast or should I buy the anniversery collection?



Not really, I want Sakura to return more than Cammy.

I would buy the Anniversary Collection because the 3s in both the PS2 and Xbox version are VERY close to arcade perfect. There is a minor speed issue with the PS2 version being a tad bit quicker than the arcade port. I also remember hearing something about the Xbox version being a tiny bit quicker than the PS2 version as well. I'm not too sure on the piece of information because I've never played 3s on the Xbox but I will confirm that there is a minor speed increase on the PS2 version.

The Dreamcast version is very far from arcade perfect however. Certain combos don't work and various unblockables doesn't work. I don't think Urien's unblockable Aegis setups even works at all on the DC. I'm also sure various common combos doesn't work either.

So to sum it up, yes get 3s on the Anniversary Collection. You get HSFII too so that's a huge plus.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2008)

But AE Super Turbo is super shitty, so only get it for 3rd strike.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> But AE Super Turbo is super shitty, so only get it for 3rd strike.



Awww it's not that bad, as long we don't pick CE-Bison all day it's quite an enjoyable game. 

<3 CE-Guile and CE-Ryu


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 16, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Awww it's not that bad, as long we don't pick CE-Bison all day it's quite an enjoyable game.
> 
> <3 CE-Guile and CE-Ryu


It has a bunch of silly glitches though. Like Vega's Wall dive input. Ken and Sim can reversal Super.
And the Games doesn't have the true Old Sagat, which I don't mind...


----------



## RodMack (Apr 17, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Not really, I want Sakura to return more than Cammy.


I'm not really much of a Sakura fan... well more precisely I'm not a fan of Sakura.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

I want every character on the game like they did for Mortal Kombat. I'm a bit disappointed that they made this 3D. 2D fighters are extinct which is a shame.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I want every character on the game like they did for Mortal Kombat. I'm a bit disappointed that they made this 3D. 2D fighters are extinct which is a shame.



Haven't been reading up? The game is on a flat plane, so It's more 2.5D then 3.

And every SF character? No way. All that'll do is unbalance the game and only have 10% of the cast being used. 
Shit the game will have like 10 shotos!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, MK did it. Why not SF? I haven't been keeping up. It looked 3D from the trailers I saw so if I'm wrong, I'm sorry.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Hey, MK did it. Why not SF? I haven't been keeping up. It looked 3D from the trailers I saw so if I'm wrong, I'm sorry.



MK did add every single character into one game, and now look how many people actually like the game and how broken it was. Having a ton of character as discussed before will destroy the game.

The game is in 3D graphics but it still plays 2D.

Pictures of Vega and M.Bison are out.
"One More Time, One More Chance"


----------



## nick65 (Apr 27, 2008)

wow that actually looks good compared too some other characters


----------



## jkingler (Apr 27, 2008)

Vega = 

Bison and Sagat and Balrog look badass, too, of course, but I'm rather attached to my Spaninja.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

Saw some trailers, Looks OK. The graphics aren't too hot IMO. Might be the worst looking PS3 fighting game. I'm curious if this 2.5 D will work or not.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 28, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Saw some trailers, Looks OK. The graphics aren't too hot IMO. Might be the worst looking PS3 fighting game. I'm curious if this 2.5 D will work or not.



I think the graphics are total sex, and you have to see the newer revised versions. The graphics are getting more and more cleaned up in every location test. 

Graphics wise, I am very content. I wouldn't care at all if Capcom decided to just tweak some minor graphic errors such as the bigass Chun-Li hand animation and some others and just release the game as is. It looks fine to me and I worry more about gameplay anyways. A lot of players who thought the game might look hella ugly was totally surprised when they actually played it; in a good way of course.

I haven't been keeping up with a lot of the character tweaks but I hope certain things gameplay wise gets changed ASAP. Okay I'm just lying to myself I just want Guile to be crazy good or just give him back his sexy normals and "good" Sonic Booms.

The only complaint I've heard so far about the 2.5D is that canceling and the animations feels way too different. Like some seasoned players are messing up silly easy things like a low forward into fireball, well timed meaties and counter hits. But it's doable and most say it's very adaptable. I mean if you can get use to the weird range and bullshit in ST you can get use to a lot of things.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2008)

"I got paid"
I love Rog's facial expressions...
Hopefully he's buff like in ST...


----------



## TheoDerek (Apr 28, 2008)

Hell yeah, Vega pics!!

Vega's always been one of my favs.  The man of cross ups.  

I want to play this game soooo bad.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> "I got paid"
> I love Rog's facial expressions...
> Hopefully he's buff like in ST...



Nah Capcom ain't gonna let that happen, lol. Stupid stored jab headbutts and bullshit super.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 28, 2008)

I got all fuzzy in inside seeing the Four Bosses together again.

...but they better have a damn good reason as to why the hell Bison is alive.

And yes Vega is the fucking man. (yoodles like him in SF2. lol.)

AND GOODIES: SAGAT VS. EL FUERTE

Stock.

SAGAT IS A BEAST!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2008)

What the Fuck happened to his VOICE!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh wow I didn't notice they started adding in those inkblot animations now. Can't wait for the release so everyone can mess around with the Focused Attacks. I wonder how far we can take the FAs and extend combos.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2008)

Too bad they'll look goofy in the actual game...


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Too bad they'll look goofy in the actual game...



but the game will still kick butt


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2008)

Urahara Kisuke said:


> but the game will still kick butt


Oh I know this, I was just saying. They'll still look goofy, like they always do.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2008)

You have a higher res of that pic, Kyoraku?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 29, 2008)

No, I actually got it off the SF4's wiki page.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 29, 2008)

That picture looks like the Berserk fanart combination I saw(Berserk+Street Fighter).


----------



## Akuma (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 29, 2008)

That jungle stage looks absolutely sick!!!

Love the TAP animation and how it has higher body invincibility again. Also WTF at Vega's flying claw attack. From that picture it seems he's gonna pass through the opponent now instead of the bouncing back on impact...interesting.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 29, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That jungle stage looks absolutely sick!!!
> 
> Love the TAP animation and how it has higher body invincibility again. Also WTF at Vega's flying claw attack. From that picture it seems he's gonna pass through the opponent now instead of the bouncing back on impact...interesting.



Maybe he only passes through if it isn't blocked. Or its just a super, there are alot of effects.

lovin how its comin out though...besides me being upset at these new characters designs.

anyways enjoy the art:


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That jungle stage looks absolutely sick!!!
> 
> Love the TAP animation and how it has higher body invincibility again. Also WTF at Vega's flying claw attack. From that picture it seems he's gonna pass through the opponent now instead of the bouncing back on impact...interesting.


Might be the EX version? 
Rog is looking too sweet.


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 29, 2008)

Abel looks frikken sick.

Why is the story inbetween SFII and III?

lol........an interquel



AH!

I GOTTA PLAY SFII NOW!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

Capcom doesn't give a shit about Story or Continuity.
Plus this isn't the first time they've released a prequel, Alpha(Zero) series comes before SF1.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 29, 2008)

But Alpha made sense. SF1 was so out the loop, that a knew game that better explored the characters had to be made. Give an intro to Bison, Akuma, and all that ish.

SF4 should Actually be SF BETA. 

I dunno why we have these crappy new characters (RUFUS). We should be not only wrapping up SF1-2 character stories, but showing the beginnings of some of the SF3 cast.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 30, 2008)

May god now I'm over hyped for this game. Sagat, Bison, Balrog, and Vega are BeastS!!


----------



## Biolink (Apr 30, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That jungle stage looks absolutely sick!!!
> 
> Love the TAP animation and how it has higher body invincibility again. Also WTF at Vega's flying claw attack. From that picture it seems he's gonna pass through the opponent now instead of the bouncing back on impact...interesting.



Prolly only goes through on impact,or it could be a super.


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 30, 2008)

Alright this is kinda off topic

but

You know when Ken and Ryu do their helicopter kick

They say




"A foot says you ken!"


XDDD

Have you ever noticed?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2008)

WHAT!?

I thought they said "Hey what it do Ken?". Did you know Ken and Ryu says "All you can" when they do a Shoryuken, cool huh.

Yun from 3s still wins though during his win quote..."Snap the condom on".


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 30, 2008)

nah nah nah....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClJEnLPdag8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (May 1, 2008)

I'm sure he just says Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku when Ken is doing the Hurricane Kick thing.


----------



## Linkaro (May 1, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> I'm sure he just says Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku when Ken is doing the Hurricane Kick thing.



Tat----su--ma-ki-----Sen--puu---kya---ku.....huh...it's hard....


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 1, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WHAT!?
> Yun from 3s still wins though during his win quote..."Snap the condom on".



OMFG


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2008)

After seeing some more recent videos and the character models I have to say SF IV looks a lot more promising.


----------



## jkingler (May 1, 2008)

Indeed. And if the inked-moved become more prevalent, and if such aesthetics are added to supers, it will look even better, IMO.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 2, 2008)

I only hope they add in more than one super for each character. Its not really all that important gameplay wise, but i just like the options and how they look.

But I'm happy with the effort putting into this game. The way guiles revamped stage sounds, i'm sure music will be cool too.

Love Ryu's expression with Bison's teleport. "...Da Fuck?"


----------



## Enishi (May 2, 2008)

> I only hope they add in more than one super for each character. Its not really all that important gameplay wise, but i just like the options and how they look.



Yeah, I would like 2 supers per character >.<

Like in SF Zero 2, almost all the characters had 2 super IIRC (Except Gouki, wich had 4, evil ryu wich had 3 or 4, and maybe some characters had just 1... but for the most part, it was 2 per char).


----------



## Cacofonix (May 3, 2008)

At this point I don't really care about returning characters. 

We have the original SF2 cast already, I'd rather see new ones, or some from different Capcom games like Haggar.


----------



## whitecrowz (May 5, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Why is the story inbetween SFII and III?



Capcom always goes back and forth with the timeline

Timeline:
SFI - SF0 - SF2 - SF4 - SF3

Edition:
SFI - SF2 - SF0 - SF3 - SF4


----------



## MUSOLINI (May 5, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Capcom doesn't give a shit about Story or Continuity.
> Plus this isn't the first time they've released a prequel, Alpha(Zero) series comes before SF1.



at least they made some sense and had the decency so name it alpha/zero, as it wasn't really 3. wtf, why they call this shit 4? and after seeing the recent vids, its still looking like shit. better shit, but still shit. fuck this shit.


----------



## Linkaro (May 5, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> at least they made some sense and had the decency so name it alpha/zero, as it wasn't really 3. wtf, why they call this shit 4? and after seeing the recent vids, its still looking like shit. better shit, but still shit. fuck this shit.



I sense someone trying out to be the AVGN.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 7, 2008)

question. I'm playin SF Hyper on 360 live....how the hell do you deal with fuckers who spam Psycho Crusher. Its like i'm in guard lock, and when i do try to retaliate or jump he does the slow version or whatever. I'm pissed. I'm Balrog mind you.

Any good site for SF tactics and all that good stuff.

And i feel so fuckin nerfed playin with the Xbox controller. I have to use the freakin analog cuz dpad turns me into a dumb ass rabbit.


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2008)

Pick Guile or Ryu.
I'm not sure if a well timed TAP would stop Psycho Crusher or if Rog's standing Jab or Fierce stops it.
Rog's just super shitty in that game, so Ryu, Guile and Sim FTW.


----------



## Emery (May 7, 2008)

Why the hell is Bison in Street Fighter IV?  Akuma (in canon) killed him with Shun Goku Satsu and sent his soul to Hell in Street Fighter II.


----------



## Linkaro (May 7, 2008)

Emery said:


> Why the hell is Bison in Street Fighter IV?  Akuma (in canon) killed him with Shun Goku Satsu and sent his soul to Hell in Street Fighter II.



he..........must have escape hell?


----------



## Segan (May 7, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> he..........must have escape hell?


Well, there's still the thing about him being killed.

But resurrection is always an option, though...


----------



## Yosha (May 7, 2008)

Emery, the full plot has yet to be released. But what from what I hear it should be interesting.


----------



## Cacofonix (May 12, 2008)

Why does Bison being back really matter?


----------



## Akuma (May 12, 2008)

Cacofonix said:


> Why does Bison being back really matter?




My thoughts exactly, anyways Im sure they will integrate him coming back into the story line. and why does it matter? its aanother character to play with and Bison is badass.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 15, 2008)

Woops sorry for the late reply to the people who asked me about GGPO, I sent you all PMs so lets get some ST going.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

Where's my PM?  

I need the new build, it seems...


----------



## Linkaro (May 15, 2008)

Maybe Ultra Super Street Fighter II Turbo Omega just didn't cut it I suppose.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 15, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> it might look very promising for the people who left the series at II. but for those of us that kept on playing till III TS, the shit isn't looking very good at the moment. sure, its gonna be enjoyable. but better than sf3? don't think so. also ex didn't work out well, so im wondering what makes a lot of people think ex4, or sf4 will be as revolutionary as SFII or SFIII?
> 
> ITS BASICALLY S.S.F.II.T. IN 3D WITH A FEW EXTRA CHARACTERS AND MAYBE SOME NEW MOVES & MODES.



I totally agree with this, I'm more of a 3S player than a ST player (but I also play that one as well). But I'd like to see something REALLY new and fresh instead of just something that still keeps it to the very basics. I mean, we already have STHDR coming out... We don't want ANOTHER game that feels and looks familiar.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 17, 2008)

GGPO meh, it never worked for me  I always get a black screen when I challenged/accepted a guy. I wanna try this so-called godlike netcode.
I'll stick with NFBA and 2DF for now, 'till I figure out what's wrong with me not being able to connect.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 18, 2008)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> GGPO meh, it never worked for me  I always get a black screen when I challenged/accepted a guy. I wanna try this so-called godlike netcode.
> I'll stick with NFBA and 2DF for now, 'till I figure out what's wrong with me not being able to connect.



It's probably because of your router ports because everyone has to open a ton of ports in order to play. Check the GGPO website cause there's a tutorial and list of ports you need to open in order to play.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 22, 2008)

I keep getting a "missing graphics list" or something like that when I try to play a game on GGPO.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 22, 2008)

hmmz, it finally works for me :S Even though I didn't change a thing (I already had my ports forwarded before the release of RC3).
Duy, do you have MSN or something so I can contact you and we can have some games ?


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2008)

Yo MMX add me on MSN, so we can run some games on GGPO.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2008)

@ MegamanXLanDarkZero: I don't use MSN however I do use AIM so you can contact me using that. Either or just catch me on the ST room, my name on GGPO is Duy Nguyen.


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2008)

Lets run some ST and 3S in a bit if you guys are up for it. 
I've been leveling up my SIM these past few days, Chun still owns me though.


----------



## Akuma (May 30, 2008)

I thought you guys might think this is interesting, but gamestop.com lists an official release date of when they will ship preorders. Whats weird is its not listed anywhere else :/


Crunchyroll


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 1, 2008)

Are they still going to add characters in or have they announced all the characters?

I still want them to add some of their cool new characters from Street Fighter eX 3. 
I would want them to add a couple people from the series like
Kairi
Skullo
Sharon
Vulcan Russo 

It would be amazing if Vulcan Russo got in Street fighter IV


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 2, 2008)

^They announced 3 more characters but I guess I forgot to post it up here.

Fei-Long and Dan is back and a new character who greatly resembles Urien and Gill who is named Seth joined the cast. I think he's the last boss as well. I guess SFIV is really gonna fill in the gamps on how Gill came to power.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2008)

Dan is back? I wonder if he's still a joke character.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 2, 2008)

Dan and Fei-Long are only in the console versions though.
And it appears Seth is working undercover in Shadaloo for the Illuminati. That might explain the downfall and disappearance of Bison in SF3. Seth (who is probably Urien) will get backstabbed by the Illuminati 'cause Gill will be selected as it's leader. Then the whole grudge thing begins.

Will edit for the source from SRK, gotta re-find it lol.


----------



## Emery (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, SHIT.  DAN!

I'm going to buy a Ps3 just to play this game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 3, 2008)

i dunno if anyone's seen it or not. i just saw it myself. But its a pretty hype trailer. check it out. i want this damn game soon.



and a number of videos added.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Has there been any word on Akuma returning?

He was just too badass....


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Has there been any word on Akuma returning?
> 
> He was just too badass....




They announced him as a character awile back, they just havent released pics or character models.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice.

That's good news.

I would buy this, but no PS3.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Nice.
> 
> That's good news.
> 
> I would buy this, but no PS3.




Its coming out for xbox 360, PC I think to.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw an article where CAPCOM said that they could even make the game for the Wii if they wanted to...

A hint? Meh, I think not.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I saw an article where CAPCOM said that they could even make the game for the Wii if they wanted to...
> 
> A hint? Meh, I think not.




It seemed like they were gonna at first, but then they just scrapped the idea.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2008)

Wii's too shitty for SF IV. 


El Fuerte's definitely gonna be my main.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wii's too shitty for SF IV.
> 
> 
> El Fuerte's definitely gonna be my main.



I thought you were a Rufus kind of guy.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm more of a Dudley/Slayer kinda guy, but he's a motherfucking Luchador.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm more of a Dudley/Slayer kinda guy, but he's a motherfucking Luchador.



It was sarcasm but, im guessing your mexican?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2008)

...Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Me, Mexican? Hell naw, I make snow seem like a pucid shade of grey, man. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll try Sim first to see his poke, zoning, AA game. He got a huge negative with that shitty Fireball though...

If Claw's Wall Dive is buff, I'm maining him...lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm more of a Dudley/Slayer kinda guy, but he's a motherfucking Luchador.



Yo from the vids i've seen, El Fuerte looks like he's made just for the dudley/slayer players. The pivots, dash ins and shit. He plays a lil bit like Guy now that i think about it except instead of hits after the dashes, he does some grabs.

I din like him at first but he looks fun to play as.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it me, or does Blanca already seem broken as fuck again?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like this game was Brawl'ified.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Is it me, or does Blanca already seem broken as fuck again?


Again? 
Blanka's only close to broken in CVS2. 



"Shion" said:


> Looks like this game was Brawl'ified.


Shitty and Boring? Doesn't look it...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Is it me, or does Blanca already seem broken as fuck again?



AIR ROLL AIR ROLL AIR ROLL AIR ROLL AIR ROLL AIRL ROLL DOWN KICK DOWN KICK DOWN KICK ELECTRICTY


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2008)

Watching the vids on GT make him seem cheapasfuck in the match-ups. Or maybe his opponents just sucked.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

No Blanka is pretty good at keeping oppenents on their feet, alot of his attacks are good for countering( electricity)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 3, 2008)

Heh, Blanka's hardly cheap when it comes to SF. The 4 bosses are always the cheapest if not them it's Guile(CE) with his hax.

SIM is called cheap by some, cause of his godly pokes and AA.


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2008)

Bwahahah, El Fuerte. I might actually play this game now. I mean it's basically Super Street Fighter 2, except the 4 new characters are different. And the graphics are . . . well . . . its basically similar.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Again?
> Blanka's only close to broken in CVS2.
> 
> 
> *Shitty and Boring? Doesn't look it...*



I meant in character balance.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I meant in character balance.


How could you even tell?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd rather play 3S and GG than ST, thank you very much.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^

Possibly even Yun as well.On the Tier chart Chun-Li was Yun's only unfavorable matchup,but Yun does better against some of the lower Tiers than Chun-Li.

And God Guilty Gear is hard as shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2008)

GG is very Technical. It depends on the character you decide to play really.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 5, 2008)

I like Eddie.He's fun.Don't know how hard he is to play,although I imagine he would be near tops since you are controlling two people at once.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I like Eddie.He's fun.Don't know how hard he is to play,although I imagine he would be near tops since you are controlling two people at once.



I play him. He's top tier along with Testament and Slayer.
He's pretty hard to play since you control the Shadow with Negative edge (letting go of the button, rather than pressing it)

Getting his shadow out safely and applying pressure/ controlling space is his game, though it is tricky at first.
Once you get shit down, he's pretty fucking nasty.
Best Mixups and Okizeme in the game, imo.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 5, 2008)

Yea Eddy is pretty sick.Testament is pretty fun to play with too.

Slayer is just,bleh...I can't think of a more blatant example of an overcomplicated character.

Prolly just saying this since I suck donkey balls in GG games


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2008)

Slayer is actually pretty simple. Land 5 hits and win....lol


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'd rather play 3S and GG than ST, thank you very much.



Honestly enough, ST is definitely worth playing, and not just as some history lesson game, but it seriously is a fun game to play.  Every game to some degree is going to have some balance issues, and ST's definitely doesn't really get in the way much unless you're playing in a tournament or run into "Classic/O" Sagat or something.

In regards to SF4....I guess his design isn't too bad when you consider characters like Gill


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 8, 2008)

Neo Empire Forum said:
			
		

> On behalf of the Neo Empire staff, I am delighted to announce that “Battle of Destiny – The Road to Evolution” will showcase the game that _everyone_ in the world wants to play, Street Fighter IV!!!
> 
> Our kind sponsors Capcom Europe will be bringing the finished arcade version of the game, housed in stunning back-to-back Taito Vewlix cabinets, featuring widescreen LCD displays and stunning high-definition graphics and sound.
> 
> ...


Not every day does an opportunity like this come along. Not only that, but Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix will also be available at the event.

26th-27th of July, I'm gonna check it out. Huzzah for living in the UK for once.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are a bunch of vids I found On shoruken forums


Link

It links to a single post so just click the links.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know if this was announced yet but this is hitting arcades early next month in Japan.

But it'll be available at EVO in America.


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2008)

I've never been to EVO, but now I wanna go.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I don't know if this was announced yet but this is hitting arcades early next month in Japan.
> 
> But it'll be available at EVO in America.


And at the event F.U posted. Also Blazblue might be at EVO.
My Arcade should be getting SF4 in August, or so I've heard.



delirium said:


> I've never been to EVO, but now I wanna go.


I might end up going if I get convinced by my friends/players from NY.
Good thing is I can make all my money back on side bets...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn so many great games at EVO.... SF4, STHD Remix, BlazBlue(maybe), etc. etc.

Oh and the event FU mentioned was AOU I think.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh so sexy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh so sexy.



Thunder thighs! *splooge*

Love Blanka's new costume too.  Safari Blanka.


----------



## Batman (Jul 3, 2008)

The fact that I can change chun li's clothes has peaked my interest.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll paypal $5 to whoever can get me a High Quality version picture of Chun in her alternate Costume....


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:
			
		

> Oh and the event FU mentioned was AOU I think.


I have no idea how you managed to come to that conclusion, given that the quote in my post mentioned the name of the event several times, then I mentioned that it's situated in the UK. There's even a website for anyone in the UK or Europe that wishes to know more.

On another note, hooray for alternate outfits!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2008)

^I meant the Blazblue one.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 3, 2008)

I wonder if we will ever see Ryu in a suit.....


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 3, 2008)

Neat, extra costumes! And Drunken Monkey, from what series is your Batman-set?


----------



## Biolink (Jul 4, 2008)

SFIV Anime short:

link


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2008)

Biolink said:


> SFIV Anime short:
> 
> Songs of praise




*Spoiler*: _ :O_ 




Gouken!!!  

Please be playable!


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 4, 2008)

While that trailer was awesome (albeit a tad corny, but hey, what Capcom product isn't?), it only fuels my rage regarding Ryu's Ultra Combo being yet _another_ version of Hadou Ken. I was hoping for so much more.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 4, 2008)

that tralier got me convinced.  I hope akuma gets in....


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn, Akuma reminds me a lot of Zodd.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh yea I saw this yesterday.

Ryu and Akuma are scrubs. Why? Ryu's a scrub for doing a run in Shoryuken, and Akuma's a scrub for getting hit by it.

Oh wells, I'm more of a scrub. I got roll thrown in CvS2 all day yesterday at AX, it was very entertaining for me and everyone who was watching. Goddamn, it's only been one day passed at AX and somone already gave me shit about Roll Canceling. The last couple of years happened in the 2nd or 3rd day atleast. On the brightside, the numbers of Vega OCVs were astounding this year. Props to the good players improving and no props to the bad players getting suckier.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes the short was awesome, but no SF2 TAM. Way better then that Alpha Generation Bull$^(#&$(!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 5, 2008)

Art from the anime trailer:


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 6, 2008)

CHUNLI!!! I think her battle with Mai just ended. She fuckin wins the sexy category.

And i had to check my pants cuz i thought i creamed myself watchin that anime clip.

...is there going to be a whole movie or is that clip the whole thing?


----------



## aramik (Jul 7, 2008)

What system is it going to be on?


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jul 7, 2008)

chun aint got shit on mai, not to mention this anime was one of the ugliest productions ever of the latest few years. the OG SFII anime looked at least 10 times better. same for the alpha movie. though the animation in this one is superior. but come the fuck on, if they couldnt even animate something this ugly and simple with such a lack for detail then, well then they shouldnt have even tried. at the very least they had the more iterresting fighters duking it out with each other.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 7, 2008)

aramik said:


> What system is it going to be on?



The WII. And only the WII.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 7, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> The WII. And only the WII.



Can't wait to actually DO the psycho crusher!


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ryu and Akuma are scrubs. Why? Ryu's a scrub for doing a run in Shoryuken, and Akuma's a scrub for getting hit by it.



and ken is a scrub for stopping the match.

they use the Ryu's theme!  OMG!!!!!!!!

btw...did I miss something or did get get introduce to Seth, a newcomer to SFIV?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2008)

I think only art has been shown of him.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Jian
> 
> Oh so sexy.



Chun-Li Wins it all.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 7, 2008)

From this trailer Gouken has to be in it. He just has to be.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jul 8, 2008)

wow, how interresting can it be to have another pallet swap character the same as ryu? not only does goukens design suck badly, why would he even be in here?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

It's not a Street Fighter game unless it has 4 shotos..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Because Gouken is the master. That's enough reason to be in.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jul 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> It's not a Street Fighter game unless it has 4 shotos..



yeah you could be right about that. fucking lazy bastards. at the very least they could have gave ryu and the rest of the shotos their own bodies and sizes. 

and monkey, for a guy thats supposed to be dead even before the alpha series (or even before sf1) he aint got shit to do in SFIV. it simply means they already ran out of ideas and only came up with soo many shitty characters that they had to throw in another shoto clone.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe he didn't die.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jul 8, 2008)

just means gouki isnt as powerful as we had wanted him to be(if gouken is indeed alive)


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

MUSOLINI's post in this thread summed up:









HATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATE


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

delirium said:


> MUSOLINI's post in this thread summed up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just mad KOF games suck major COX.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not gonna knock KOF or nothin cause the ish is tight...but Musolini you got hate in yo blood mang.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2008)

i wouldn't mind if gouken would be in SFIV as a secret character to be unlocked and played through more on the term of "past" history instead of someone getting ressurected by some weird means

it just wouldn't make the storyline any better


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 8, 2008)

agreed. nothing about gouken is even in thirdstrike. let alone nobody besides the shotos have the right to even face him.

I wouldn't have no problem if this was called SF: BETA (second set of prequel ala Alpha). I


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> He's just mad KOF games suck major COX.



KOF wins over street fighter.

Plus the acronym is way cooler

Your saying Cough. And SF has a gay acronym

...sif......wow



Plus the battles flow better in KOF games.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2008)

KoF is great but I grew up with SF/SS/Tekken/SC.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2008)

> MUSOLINI's post*s* in this thread summed up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.

Also, Gouken would be awesome. I just hope he gets as unique a skill set as possible. XD


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 8, 2008)

It's not that unbelievable that Gouken survived the Shun Goku Satsu. I mean Gen and Ryu did. He could have just been playing dead so that Ryu and Ken would go out into the world and start training by themselves.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> It's not that unbelievable that Gouken survived the Shun Goku Satsu. I mean Gen and Ryu did. He could have just been playing dead so that Ryu and Ken would go out into the world and start training by themselves.



Ryu never got Shun Goku Satsued.

I don't really care if Gouken is in the game to be honest with you. Actually I don't give a rat's ass if the story was stupid and retarded. I just want a good fighting game out of the whole thing and no bullshit and staleness.

Gonna go to Comic Con this year to play SFIV...can't wait. Yay, I'm gonna pay $30 to go to San Diego (1hr. away) to grab some free stuff and pretty much sit on my ass and play SFIV all day.

I'm mainly gonna play Ken and Guile a majority of the time unless you guys want to request something for me to test on. I'm sure the line for SFIV is going to be stupid long so I gotta prep up my execution prior to going and have only a small list of characters in which I'm going to test out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 8, 2008)

You will play Rufus and love him.  That is my request.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2008)

El Fuerte and 'Gief are the two I would most want to try. 

P.S. Old news, but I've not seen this particular tidbit re: Gouken mentioned here:


> However, in an interview with GameVideos.com on June 6, 2008 Street Fighter IV producer Yoshinori Ono was asked if Gouken was going to be in the game to which he replied "Will he be in the game playable that particular character, well we probably wouldn't put a non-playable character in an animation like that and highlight him to that degree."


It may be in here - since I skim on occasion, and there's an assload of Gouken stuff in here - but if it's not, then there it is.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Chun-Li, plz. =D

Or if he's magically there..... Fei Long!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Chun-Li, plz. =D
> 
> Or if he's magically there..... Fei Long!



Oh yes, fo' sho' I gotta try out Chun.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> KOF wins over street fighter.
> 
> Plus the acronym is way cooler
> 
> ...


You're full of it. Best argument ever. Battles flow better? wtf? Are you fucking serious?


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jul 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> He's just mad KOF games suck major COX.



guess you are really uneducated about this subject moron. worldwide KOF is played FAR more than SF. and im not like one of you fagots (points @ skeets) that i have to choose a company and like all their shit. i like quality games, either from capcom or snkp. quality 2d fighters. both snk and capcom have a shitload of games i dont like and love. first they fucked up SFIV by making it 3d, then they added insults by bringing back sf 2 as 4, and even made it more sf ex than a true succesor in the end. not to mention the art direction isnt anything to be proud about, neither are the graphics even now, and the new characters and their designs? dont even get me started. after SF4 has been released for a few years it will be forgotten but people will still be playing SFIIITS, SFAII and SSFIIT. how many sfex players do you know of? really stop riding the SF dick, lets just see how good it will be when its released instead of blindly following like a headless chicken.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> guess you are really uneducated about this subject moron. worldwide KOF is played FAR more than SF. and im not like one of you fagots (points @ skeets) that i have to choose a company and like all their shit. i like quality games, either from capcom or snkp. quality 2d fighters. both snk and capcom have a shitload of games i dont like and love. first they fucked up SFIV by making it 3d, then they added insults by bringing back sf 2 as 4, and even made it more sf ex than a true succesor in the end. not to mention the art direction isnt anything to be proud about, neither are the graphics even now, and the new characters and their designs? dont even get me started. after SF4 has been released for a few years it will be forgotten but people will still be playing SFIIITS, SFAII and SSFIIT. how many sfex players do you know of? really stop riding the SF dick, lets just see how good it will be when its released instead of blindly following like a headless chicken.



First of all, I think Skeets was just expressing his preference instead of dickriding SF. Secondly, given SF's past highs (Yes I know it isn't a flawless series but it's produced some fantastic games) it isn't wrong to assume this game will be good as well, considering it's a big project for Capcom. Although SFEX does suck, Capcom have made it clear they want to bring the 2d gameplay into a 3d setting, instead of trying to reinvent it and ultimately fail like they did with the EX games.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jul 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> First of all, I think Skeets was just expressing his preference instead of dickriding SF. Secondly, given SF's past highs (Yes I know it isn't a flawless series but it's produced some fantastic games) it isn't wrong to assume this game will be good as well, considering it's a big project for Capcom. Although SFEX does suck, Capcom have made it clear they want to bring the 2d gameplay into a 3d setting, instead of trying to reinvent it and ultimately fail like they did with the EX games.



in case you didnt know, that was the whole idea with SFex. it failed. theyre retrying it on next gen with less floaty characters in 3d. even though im still not convinced most of you surely are it seems.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> in case you didnt know, that was the whole idea with SFex. it failed. theyre retrying it on next gen with less floaty characters in 3d. even though im still not convinced most of you surely are it seems.



Fair enough, but I'd say most people looking forward to SF4 believe that Capcom won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll wait for Street Fighter 4:*insert final suffix* until I make a final judgement on the series.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2008)

@ musolini: why don't you bitch somewhere else? you can't even make a good criticism on the game ... yet all you do is bitching about it?

What's wrong with the graphical design? It's been like this forever in SF. It's partially cartoonie and they've kept the spirit of it.

And from what i've gathered ... they are just fleshing out the characters into 3d models while keeping it all on a 2d battle field that isn't even close to being what EX was.

and what the future for SFIV holds we won't know and maybe after its final release it'll be played just as much as the other top SF series.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 9, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> guess you are really uneducated about this subject moron. worldwide KOF is played FAR more than SF. and im not like one of you fagots (points @ skeets) that i have to choose a company and like all their shit. i like quality games, either from capcom or snkp. quality 2d fighters. both snk and capcom have a shitload of games i dont like and love. first they fucked up SFIV by making it 3d, then they added insults by bringing back sf 2 as 4, and even made it more sf ex than a true succesor in the end. not to mention the art direction isnt anything to be proud about, neither are the graphics even now, and the new characters and their designs? dont even get me started. after SF4 has been released for a few years it will be forgotten but people will still be playing SFIIITS, SFAII and SSFIIT. how many sfex players do you know of? really stop riding the SF dick, lets just see how good it will be when its released instead of blindly following like a headless chicken.



Musolini's on my side...............


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 9, 2008)

KoF bigger than SF...blasphemy.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> Shit


Wtf? Do you even know me to be saying shit like that? 
And please for the love of god. Use punctuation!
If you're gonna post on a forum for others to read, as stupid as it may be, at least make it readable. 
I'm pretty sure others have pointed this out to you.

LOL @ you, Cause I pointed out your obvious love of KOF which was a joke to begin with, you get all defensive and start calling people names..like a  true fanboy. 
I've already pointed out my doubts on the game, probably not on here cause this isn't even a fighting game forum but I do have my doubts.
As shitty as SF4 may be I'll bet it'll still be bigger than the latest KOF as pretty as it may be, which is all people seem to be talking about. Ignoring the fact that gameplay and balance > Graphics and visuals. 

You said you like quality games, how many KOF games are actually quality games? Like 1 or 2....3? 

And LOL @ KOF being bigger than SF.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually, I also thought SF was bigger than KoF. Since they are used more in tournaments than KoF is.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2008)

*EVERYONE READ*

More flaming goes around and ban-kais might be coming.  Musolini, calm the f down.  Same goes for everyone else here.  Anything crazy after this post and people are going to get silenced quick.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *EVERYONE READ*
> 
> More flaming goes around and ban-kais might be coming.  Musolini, calm the f down.  Same goes for everyone else here.  Anything crazy after this post and people are going to get silenced quick.



well...one questions that I dunno fit into the category "crazy":

What is KOF?



Back on topic: Do u guys think Alex might be in this game?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> well...one questions that I dunno fit into the category "crazy":
> 
> What is KOF?



Wat?


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jul 10, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *EVERYONE READ*
> 
> More flaming goes around and ban-kais might be coming.  Musolini, calm the f down.  Same goes for everyone else here.  Anything crazy after this post and people are going to get silenced quick.



damn DS, and here i was just ready to shit on skeets and muk. either way no need for that, their reply's showed me enough to know that they are too ignorant to actually understand anything. so no biggy.

to the rest of those who might not know, i guess you must be from the US. the US is like one of the only country's in which SF is still bigger than KOF. but then again you guys like a LOT of shitty games and claim them to be good (mortal combat, killer instinct, marvel vs capcom 2). in the rest of the world KOF owns SF or both are just as popular with small differences in popularity. unless where talking about countries like some european countries were fighters are generally dead unless the name tekken is on them. 

either way, fanboys like skeets and muk wont understand shit about that as they cant see further than their own noses. dont get your capcom drawers wet lil girls.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 10, 2008)

can u please stop?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2008)

Why do you keep posting shit with my name? 
You've done nothing but hate on the game and Capcom as a whole. All you've contributed are Long ass post with zero punctuation and obvious hate for SF.
How you gonna shit on me, when you've already made yourself out to be a total douche who cries whenever anyone mentions KOF, which was a joke to begin with.
Wait, you're from the Netherlands? LOL! do you guys even have a fighting game community? LOL! 

So for what system are people looking to buy this game? 
From what I've heard my Arcade probably wont be able to get the game as soon as anticipated, since head to head caps cost a shit load.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 10, 2008)

The rest of the world does not really matter when you consider US and Japan as the main fighting game capital of the world. Let me know when other countries can hold a tournament like Evo or SBO. People fly across the world to attend Evo and people fight their asses off to achieve the so very little seats that Japan gives each country to enter their exclusive tournament.

MK gets extremely little play in the US and you know it. KI was just a fun thing that some people enjoy playing. MvC2 get the hugest turnout at Evo and yes it is extremely popular in the US. For you to say MvC2 sucks ass does not matter a damn thing because Evo results and thousands of other players says so otherwise.

Am I a SF fanboy? Not really, the only fighting game I enjoy playing nowadays is ST and that's it. I don't even like playing 3s anymore and the only reason I play CvS2 in the arcades and stuff like that is because it is the only thing closest to ST. That and I really like to play Vega in CvS2. 

But for sure I am not one to judge a game solely on how it looks and by the feedback of others. Those are the very same people who shitted on A2 and 3s when it was released and months or years later they're all on their knees sucking both game's royal dicks. 

I did not like the direction SFIV went on with the 3D and stuff, but what am I to do? My bitching or anyone's bitching ain't going to make the game better. But I wanted a 2D figheter and they gave me a 2D fighter except it's in 3D now. The only thing for me and very well the whole fucken community to do is to actually shut the fuck up and test out the game before they pass judgement. Yes, the game will feel different, yes the game is now in 3D, and yes we all didn't get what we wanted but we all need to learn to adapt. I'm sure you very well know what they call a player who refuses to adapt and refuses to explore the full content of the game to pass judgement and play the game to it's fullest. Just in case you don't know they're called a......SCRUB.

Same here Skeets, the nearest arcades to my house (10mins. away) won't be getting SFIV right when it comes out however she said they will get it though. So I'm going to have to drive 20-30mins. to Arcade Infinity and play it if they get it. If not...it's going to be a very long drive to FFA.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Atleast you guys have an arcade around your area. Chuckie Cheese is fail here. 

Our only decent arcade was shut down recently. WMMT3 and PIU: NX were the only two games there that were worth the trip.


----------



## delirium (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone know of any arcades in the sacramento area that's getting it?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2008)

Goodness.. Some people need to settle down. It's a topic about a videogame.

Anyway, the minute I first heard about this (whenever it was announced after that countdown thing) I have been hyped ever since.

Chun-Li looks like LOTS of fun, but I'm really hoping for Cammy in the home version. Sakura? Blah... No. Cammy please!


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 11, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *EVERYONE READ*
> 
> More flaming goes around and ban-kais might be coming.  Musolini, calm the f down.  Same goes for everyone else here.  Anything crazy after this post and people are going to get silenced quick.



...I'm afraid the only way we can settle this...

*IS A STREET FIGHTER VS. KOF THREEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAD!*


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 11, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> cause you got a shitty name skitmark. so thats why theres nothing but shit coming out of your mouth. so stop talking shit, keep the stench to yourself.


Cry for me some more. All that crying wont make KOF better than SF, sorry. 
Go play KOF with your 10 people community and hate on SF some more.
All this hate isn't gonna get KOF more attention.... 

What arcade is that Duy that you're talking about? Regency?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> cause you got a shitty name skitmark. so thats why theres nothing but shit coming out of your mouth. so stop talking shit, keep the stench to yourself.



I find it shocking that your attitude is as low as the general fail that pops up on GD that gets mocked. Unlike said failure user making dupe KH threads, you have over 100 posts.

Also, reading your post made me slightly cringe, as my Brain Age is probably 84 by reading that. It used to be 32.

Really, I have on retort to make; who gives a shit whichever is more popular? What the fuck does that matter?

OH SHIT TEH KOF'S OR TEH SF IS TEH POPS, MEANS THE OTHER SUCKS SHIT XFD.

Give. me. a. break.


----------



## Akira (Jul 11, 2008)

People are naturally going to have conflicting opinions, and it's inevitable they'll argue over them. I'm not justifying it, but stick in it a Kof vs SF thread or something.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 11, 2008)

You see what fighting games do to people?

They cause REAL FIGHTS!

But I guess that's why they created fighting games....So people wouldn't have to end up in the hospital or dentist....

But what about getting virtualy beatin up?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2008)

You know, I realized someone who really should be in the game;

MIKE FUCKING HAGGAR.

I mean, they brought back Bison who was supposed to be dead after SFII, why not bring back the mayor who piledrives anything into the ground.

Oh, an excuse my failure here, but can someone explain the SF/FF timeline to me? I get slightly confused about it. I know there's SF, the SFA games [Supposedly SFA2 and 3 are the only canon ones], SFIV, and SFIII. Where do the FF games bridge between?

Oh, and if anyone can verify to me about SFA1 being canon or not, that'd be nice. I'm playing it on very easy in the SF Alpha Anthology, and the final bosses for each character rape me ;(

Supposedly there's elements that Capcom just loops out, or completely redoes in SFA2, which I haven't played yet.


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqSDU4ZtJ1s[/YOUTUBE]

Two words 

BAD ASS


----------



## Akira (Jul 11, 2008)

As good as that was, it wasn't quite this:

Link removed


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You know, I realized someone who really should be in the game;
> 
> MIKE FUCKING HAGGAR.
> 
> ...



Goes like this:

Street Fighter 1
Alpha 2
Alpha 3
Street Fighter 2
Street Fighter 4
Street Fighter 3


FF Series takes place around the time of Alpha 2 or SF1


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 11, 2008)

*@ Skeets:* Regency is another option of mine, but the sticks there are usually total shit so I don't really bother, maybe for SFIV sake I will. The arcade I'm talking about is a small local arcade called Cameron's Arcade close to where I live. The only fighting games there are three MvC2 machines (MvC2 gets played a lot there), one CvS2 machine, one Tekken 5 machine, and one KoF '99 machine. 

None of the guys there are too serious, maybe for a bit for the MvC2 players. The sticks there are pretty horrible too (I fucken hate convex buttons), but it's a good time passer when I have uber long breaks in between my classes since it's also only 10-15mins. away from my school.

Here's to hoping all of the SFIV machines are shipped with Japanese sticks and buttons like the Tekken 5 machines.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2008)

It's out in some Japanese arcades already.

Check out this guys youtube profile for 4 vids.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 12, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Skeets:* Regency is another option of mine, but the sticks there are usually total shit so I don't really bother, maybe for SFIV sake I will. The arcade I'm talking about is a small local arcade called Cameron's Arcade close to where I live. The only fighting games there are three MvC2 machines (MvC2 gets played a lot there), one CvS2 machine, one Tekken 5 machine, and one KoF '99 machine.
> 
> None of the guys there are too serious, maybe for a bit for the MvC2 players. The sticks there are pretty horrible too (I fucken hate convex buttons), but it's a good time passer when I have uber long breaks in between my classes since it's also only 10-15mins. away from my school.
> 
> Here's to hoping all of the SFIV machines are shipped with Japanese sticks and buttons like the Tekken 5 machines.



You go to UC Berkley or Cal Poly?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2008)

Biolink said:


> You go to UC Berkley or Cal Poly?




Nah I go to Orange Coast Community College.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> As good as that was, it wasn't quite this:
> 
> this




Not too many things are!


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 14, 2008)

Biolink said:


> You go to UC Berkley or Cal Poly?



Cal Poly right here.

Best damn school arcade ever(competition wise) =D

I've gotten so much better just by playing everyday after class >_<


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 14, 2008)

From what I've read, over in Japan some arcades got the game already, and that
Gief and Dictator have been raping the most so far.

People should keep a look out for videos to be posted up soon of actual matches, with people who know how to play X__X


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Official vote for new street fighter 4 chars!!!

GO GO SAKURA!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 15, 2008)

There's no point in voting for Sakura now since she's not going to be canon.

*sigh*


----------



## Comoesa2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Stream for anyone who needed

This guy has bunch a videos, with HD available.


thanks to him.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Forget Sakura, vote for Fei Long!

Who's winning so far? I'm not registered at that site.


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok this game looks freaking amazing. When does it come out in america?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Forget Sakura, vote for Fei Long!
> 
> Who's winning so far? I'm not registered at that site.


Sakura most likely for obvious reasons....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Could I get the entire poll results?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

New vid showing off the focus system.  It really is the evolution of the parry.  Mind games!!!



And wtf at Ryu and Ken speaking English!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> New vid showing off the focus system.  It really is the evolution of the parry.  Mind games!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And wtf at Ryu and Ken speaking English!



That shit is sick and wtf at Vega comboing into the Izuna Drop...too sexy. I already imagined my ghetto Focus Attack setup. 

Focus Attack, dash up, Strong-Fierce xx Fierce Shoryuken (or Super)

It's so ghetto that it's good. I really want to play this game now to fuck around with the cancels.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 16, 2008)

Sakura is winning in that poll?

BOOO!!! I don't want Sakura, I want Cammy!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Forget Sakura, vote for Fei Long!
> 
> Who's winning so far? I'm not registered at that site.



Need more shoto-clones.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2008)

Noooo. Sakura's great and all but noooo.

Needs to be Fei Long, if not then Dan.

Wonder why Makoto wasn't included...


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Why we have to vote for characters that should be in the game. The New Challengers from Super 2. I can understand voting for Alpha characters, but Fei Long and Cammy should already be in.

Ya also there better be a original voice aka Japanese option. If not Import!!!!
Fuck English speaking Ryu and Ken even though he is a Yankee.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad to see Sakura is getting a ton of love.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh god, not the half-assed Shoto clone Sakura. Please...

Cammie or Fei-Long please


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Why can't they bring Karin back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 16, 2008)

Sakura or Dan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2008)

Why the fuck would you want shoto clones who suck?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> Why the fuck would you want shoto clones who suck?



Sakura wasn't very much of a "shoto-clone" but I see where you're coming from. Also for the record, Sakura never ever sucked in any game she was in except for MvSF and MvC2. If Sakura can play footsies she can and will be a beast.

CFE - High Mid
A2 - High Mid
A3 - Top
CvS1 - High Mid
CvS2 - ShoShoSho

And she's been sporting the SAME mixup and combos since A2. 
Crossup j.mk, c.short short, s.short xx Shoryu. 
Yay go Sak!!!


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

> CvS2 - ShoShoSho



That's the dirtiest shit ever. xDD


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2008)

> CvS2 - ShoShoSho


What does that mean? 

/not as well versed, obviously


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 17, 2008)

Mael said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> /not as well versed, obviously



Sakura's custom combo

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=yNU7ErJNVUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 17, 2008)

Mael said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> /not as well versed, obviously



Their speaking *Arcade Jive*

for example:

*Turtle to the buff MP hado. I was just poking the scrub with the UOH to canceled QCF.*

None of it makes sense, but you'll soon learn it once you start to play fighting games.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 17, 2008)

I play fighting games, but that makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah. I play them, too. Been playing fighting games since the late 80s. Still makes no sense to me at all. I can make wild guesses, but...XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2008)

Hado and QCF are all I understand from that statement. I never was good with any other character in ST besides for Ryu and Ken. Everyone else had to charge for their specials, which I was terrible with timing at.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 17, 2008)

Mael said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> /not as well versed, obviously



Sakura custom combo. A Groove, allows you to cancel her Shoryuken one after the other. Dictator also has PDF(Paint Da Fence), A Groove combo.



> Turtle to the buff MP hado. I was just poking the scrub with the UOH to canceled QCF.



I'll take a crack at it.

Turtle(Block low), and buffer to the Medium Punch Hadouken. I was just poking the scrub with the Universal Over Head to canceled Quarter Circle Forward.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 17, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Sakura custom combo. A Groove, allows you to cancel her Shoryuken one after the other. Dictator also has PDF(Paint Da Fence), A Groove combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolololololol

Thanks biolink.

XDD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2008)

Go here 

Then go down to Reference and you can read up on all of the notations. However there are also some things that people say that is not listed in those references like special names people give to moves and certain other things. For example...

Ken's HCF+Short in CvS2 - Funky Kick
Sagat's Tiger Raid super in CvS2 - Hot Foot Super
Sakura's A-Groove custom - ShoShoSho
Bison's A-Groove custom - Paint The Fence
c.short (tick), s.jab (whiff), walk forward throw - The Wats

And if you ever ask me anything, I will call EVERY anti-air move starting with a Dragon. Like sometimes I don't call Cammy's Cannon Spike as Cannon Spike but I'll call it the Dragon Kicks. Every single charged moves to me are named after Guile's moves as well. All anti-air kicks that requires a charge are called Flash Kicks to me and all charged Fireballs are Sonic Booms as well, lol.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2008)

That's certainly made things a bit clearer. 

lol @ Paint the Fence


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sakura wasn't very much of a "shoto-clone" but I see where you're coming from. Also for the record, Sakura never ever sucked in any game she was in except for MvSF and MvC2. If Sakura can play footsies she can and will be a beast.
> 
> CFE - High Mid
> A2 - High Mid
> ...



Okay look at that list and consider this.

SF IV has no custom combos.

Now look at your tier list and pick grooves/isms that don't have custom combos. Where would Sakura go  ?

Cmon now, she sucks. Plus I'd say shes upper mid in Alpha 3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like I'll be playing SFIV tomorrow night at a special event.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> Okay look at that list and consider this.
> 
> SF IV has no custom combos.
> 
> ...



Nah Sakura was so top tier in A3. She was up there with V-Akuma, V-Ryu, V-Zangief, and Dhalsim.

Sakura had a shitty CC back in A2 but her footsies made her top tier and that nasty crossup of her. Also C-Sakura in CvS2 was High Mid, she still has that nasty s.roundhouse, basic Sakura BnBs, and short short super. You swear you're not going to get caught be her short shorts. Also she has a ghetto unblockable like Sagat, lol. 

Empty jump-in into Lvl. 2 hurricane kick super for the win.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Looks like I'll be playing SFIV tomorrow night at a special event.



Instead of going to watch the Dark Knight?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Instead of going to watch the Dark Knight?



I can watch it afterwards.  SFIV comes first.  *C. Viper here I come!!!
*
EDIT: holy shit, Freudian slip. xD


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah Sakura was so top tier in A3. She was up there with V-Akuma, V-Ryu, V-Zangief, and Dhalsim.
> 
> Sakura had a shitty CC back in A2 but her footsies made her top tier and that nasty crossup of her. Also C-Sakura in CvS2 was High Mid, she still has that nasty s.roundhouse, basic Sakura BnBs, and short short super. You swear you're not going to get caught be her short shorts. Also she has a ghetto unblockable like Sagat, lol.
> 
> Empty jump-in into Lvl. 2 hurricane kick super for the win.



C-Sakura? I think I've seen that like once, or maybe when my scrub friend plays. It's pretty hard for me to comment on it because that's equivalent to seeing SA1 Ken in 3rd strike or Dr.Doom who isn't set with an Anti-Air assit 

Aside from Sakuras round house I don't see how she can compete with the other people in the Upper Mid tier. In less were talking about different tier list I don't see how C-Sakura can be more effective then Geese, Rock, VEGA, Hibiki, Cammy & Honda. I mean she'd have to be at the bottom of the Upper Mid Tier then.

But anyway, point is fuck Sakura. Fei Long owns her ;O.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I can watch it afterwards.  SFIV comes first.  *C. Viper here I come!!!
> *
> EDIT: holy shit, Freudian slip. xD



No.

Abel and El Fuerte.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 17, 2008)

Vega(Claw)Player here any info on him?

Is Fei-long or Cammy in the game?


let me read a bit and update myslef on this game.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Seth said Claw's up there so, take his word for it.
Nothing specific, since we haven't touched the game yet.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Seth said Claw's up there so, take his word for it.
> Nothing specific, since we haven't touched the game yet.



Yes!

BTW Nice Eddie pic.

also more info on the game.(if this has not been posted)

[DLMURL]http://www.neoempire.com/forum/showthread.php?p=102971#post102971[/DLMURL]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> No.
> 
> Abel and El Fuerte.



No, Rufus FTW!

j/k DS, tell us how Viper plays, she looks pretty damn awesome from the E3 Gameplay vids.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 17, 2008)

Prevy-oro interview(old news?)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> C-Sakura? I think I've seen that like once, or maybe when my scrub friend plays. It's pretty hard for me to comment on it because that's equivalent to seeing SA1 Ken in 3rd strike or Dr.Doom who isn't set with an Anti-Air assit
> 
> Aside from Sakuras round house I don't see how she can compete with the other people in the Upper Mid tier. In less were talking about different tier list I don't see how C-Sakura can be more effective then Geese, Rock, VEGA, Hibiki, Cammy & Honda. I mean she'd have to be at the bottom of the Upper Mid Tier then.
> 
> But anyway, point is fuck Sakura. Fei Long owns her ;O.



RC Hurricane Kicks and fireballs still gives Geese a problem and her s.rounhouse outranges his sweeps and outpokes his s.fierce. Rock sucks, he would have to play one of a footsies game with Sakura to outpoke her s.roundhouse with his sweep. Hibiki has always given Sakura a bit of a problem even if she was in A-Groove. Hibiki tears up all of the shotos anyways. Honda is a counter to Sakura in all grooves. Cammy is top tier and Vega is insanely top tier.

I think Fei-Long is already in the game. It has been already announced that Fei-Long and Dan are in the home console version, I don't see why they're even on that pole, unless the whole pole is a hoax.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone catch these vids?

Link removed


----------



## Biolink (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice vid.

Thanks.

Can't wait until it gets fucking ported............

Gonna be owning the fuck out of people in the Dorms and on Campus that think they know what they are doing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> No, Rufus FTW!
> 
> j/k DS, tell us how Viper plays, she looks pretty damn awesome from the E3 Gameplay vids.



Oh you know I will.  The new characters are the ones I really want to try out.  I'll do my best to hit up El Fuerte and Rufus with the 4 hours I have at the event.  Since I'm meeting up with some Neogaf buddies, we'll do our best to take vids and shit too.  Hopefully there won't be too many people here considering it was invite only and secret location, etc.



			
				SoulBadGuy said:
			
		

> Prevy-oro interview(old news?)



Best answers to questions ever!!!



> *PC ACTION: If you could be a character out of the Street Fighter 4 cast, which one would it be and why (it can be a woman, too)?*
> Ono: *I'd have to say C. Viper, just so I could immediately strip down and get a look at her hot body firsthand.* Actually, that was kind of creepy. Can I withdraw my answer and start over? *OK, my serious answer is... Dhalsim. Then, I could use my stretchy limbs to climb up over shower stalls to check out naked chicks. Crap, there I go again. Actually, I think I'd use the Yoga Teleport to sneak into a ladies' locker room and... Wait, that's not just perverted, it's also illegal. And just plain wrong.* OK, I'll give you my real answer now. I'd want to be Ryu because I too want to fight those stronger than me and improve myself. (Is this lie to obvious?)



To be honest, it was a really good interview.  Ono really feels for Street Fighter as a whole and it makes me feel really secure about the franchise in his hands.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> No, Rufus FTW!
> 
> j/k DS, tell us how Viper plays, she looks pretty damn awesome from the E3 Gameplay vids.



Oh you know I will.  The new characters are the ones I really want to try out.  I'll do my best to hit up El Fuerte and Rufus with the 4 hours I have at the event.  Since I'm meeting up with some Neogaf buddies, we'll do our best to take vids and shit too.  Hopefully there won't be too many people here considering it was invite only and secret location, etc.



			
				SoulBadGuy said:
			
		

> Prevy-oro interview(old news?)



Best answers to questions ever!!!



> *PC ACTION: If you could be a character out of the Street Fighter 4 cast, which one would it be and why (it can be a woman, too)?*
> Ono: *I'd have to say C. Viper, just so I could immediately strip down and get a look at her hot body firsthand.* Actually, that was kind of creepy. Can I withdraw my answer and start over? *OK, my serious answer is... Dhalsim. Then, I could use my stretchy limbs to climb up over shower stalls to check out naked chicks. Crap, there I go again. Actually, I think I'd use the Yoga Teleport to sneak into a ladies' locker room and... Wait, that's not just perverted, it's also illegal. And just plain wrong.* OK, I'll give you my real answer now. I'd want to be Ryu because I too want to fight those stronger than me and improve myself. (Is this lie to obvious?)



To be honest, it was a really good interview.  Ono really feels for Street Fighter as a whole and it makes me feel really secure about the franchise in his hands.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm just over a week away from my two day stint in London, with much SFIV involved. Way to steal my thunder, DS. XD Be sure to let us know how the whole thing goes.

I suppose I won't feel as bad if I pick Ryu a lot if someone else checks out the new guys though.

Also, in case you want to beat people down when you get on the cabinet, it'd be a good idea to make as much sense of the system as early as possible. [DLMURL="http://www.neoempire.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3865"]This[/DLMURL] should help.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been playing Street fighter 2 all yesterday and today.

I just want SF4 NOW!!!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I've been playing Street fighter 2 all yesterday and today.
> 
> I just want SF4 NOW!!!!!


Play on GGPO!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> I'm just over a week away from my two day stint in London, with much SFIV involved. Way to steal my thunder, DS. XD Be sure to let us know how the whole thing goes.
> 
> I suppose I won't feel as bad if I pick Ryu a lot if someone else checks out the new guys though.
> 
> Also, in case you want to beat people down when you get on the cabinet, it'd be a good idea to make as much sense of the system as early as possible. [DLMURL="http://www.neoempire.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3865"]This[/DLMURL] should help.



Woot!  Thanks for the link.  I was wondering how to perform focus cancels for the life of me.  I've been watching that E3 vid in order to get a feel for how the system generally works.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Woot!  Thanks for the link.  I was wondering how to perform focus cancels for the life of me.  I've been watching that E3 vid in order to get a feel for how the system generally works.



Empty jump in and Focus Attack, lol.

Do it enough times you can walk up throw....top tier strat, you can thank me later.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

You don't know how many times I've been thinking of that particular strat tbh. XD

Anyway, Dan and Fei Long super confirmed for the consoles.

Link removed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2008)

w00t, they both look awesome, but no surprise they're in. Fei Long, ftw.

But I'd like to see Gouki in 2.5D and of course, Gouken.


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2008)

It's official.

I'm maining Dan.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet, there's about 6 of us neogaffers showing up there.  Good times for pics, vids and pizza de wanaii!!


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 18, 2008)

Who woulda thought you'd play it before me >_>


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 18, 2008)

Just Came back form wacthing 

Batman, Hulk, Wanted, Handcock,+soda+popcorn All free.(friend works at the movie theater xp.)


i Gonna see if my arcade has the game tomorrow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!



Welcome back Street Fighter, welcome back!  I just played the game for more than 4 hours!!!  Need more!

I'll post some vids and talk a little more about it later on.  But for now, Gief is beast, Abel is fucking sick, C. Viper is awesome, and Rufus is the baddest fat ass ever.

Oh yeah, I took this dude's name tag from the event.



Ring a bell? 

EDIT:  I'm still awake so I'll post some tidbits of the evening.

But yeah, SFIV is great. Somewhat old school in feel, but its different enough to hold on its own without being compared to the others. Like everyone is saying, Gief is mega beast. That EX banishing flat is ridiculous. Seriously, every other machine had Gief players putting up at least 5 win streaks.

Tried some C. Viper and she does take a bit getting used to, but she has awesome rushes and mix ups, especially with her thunder punch and fire kick. Got worked in the beginning, but I started getting the hang of her and started putting up some paltry wins.

Rufus... well, Rufus is seriously top tier no doubt. A LOT of people were saying he was broken and I'm sure you'll continue to hear it. He has a dive kick like Yun, most of his moveset is multihit, and it just has some sick priority. His crouching fierce goes pretty much half the screen too. Unbelievable. Regardless, he is an awesome character.

All in all, the game fucking rules. SFIV is going to shine like crazy once everyone starts getting a hold of it, especially when people start getting a hang of doing focus attacks and cancels. Capcom did an amazing job of setting the whole thing up. Atmosphere was awesome and the free pizza and drinks ruled. This really deserves the title of IV and hats off to Ono and Dimps for making such a tight ass game.

Plus I got to play an extra two hours after everyone left.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hows Claw!!! 

Rufus will show how many people will play to win.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2008)

Claw is awesome.  Maximum SPIDER!!!  I'll post some vids in a bit.  Right now, I'm uploading my C. Viper vid atm. =)

I also got some goodies from the event.  3 posters, a couple stickers, a SF t-shirt, a Ryu headband, and... Street Fighter soap!!!

Seriously, the presentation and graphics of this game are pure awesome.  You really have to see it first hand in order to truly appreciate what Ono and crew have done.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Claw is awesome.  Maximum SPIDER!!!  I'll post some vids in a bit.  Right now, I'm uploading my C. Viper vid atm. =)
> 
> I also got some goodies from the event.  3 posters, a couple stickers, a SF t-shirt, a Ryu headband, and... Street Fighter soap!!!



Nice i guess i wasn't the only one haveing a great day!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Nice i guess i wasn't the only one haveing a great day!



Nope, you weren't.


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2008)

Did you play it on arcade or a console?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2008)

They were on the Viewlix cabinets.  It took a while to get used to the J-sticks.  Awesome piece of machinery though.

And here's my C. Viper match against Chunners.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 19, 2008)

WAKE UP SUPPPERRRRRR

guessing ftw


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 19, 2008)

C.viper seems really fun to play(i hope they give her a Cammy outfit).

Anyway what about the shoto's......(Since that what where going to be fights 80% of the time.)

Rufus = gay.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

I just want to beast with El Fuerte. Just because he's a luchador and has a name that's just fun to say. El Fuerte. FUCK YEA.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2008)

El Fuerte, Rufus, and 'Gief are pretty much all I'd ever need. XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 19, 2008)

Needs more Ken and ume-shoryus.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Mael said:


> El Fuerte, Rufus, and 'Gief are pretty much all I'd ever need. XD



And Abel. He's like a combo of Gief and Guile.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 19, 2008)

I might try Rufus. But I'm more interested in Viper. <3 Can't wait to see her Alt. Costume.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 19, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Needs more Ken and ume-shoryus.



No... no more random shoryus x__x


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn you DS, it looks amazing. I can't wait to get to play it


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a video of Seth Killian showing us some random Rufus stuff.  Sick shit.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2008)

Rufus = my new love? <3

/loves the characters who are viscerally/visually sick


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 19, 2008)

Whoa, looks like you can dive kick even before the peak of your jump, unlike Yun and Yang...

If any of you have played a decent Yun or Yang, you know how annoying it is sometimes when they dive kick into you, neutral jump, dive kick again, repeat. Even though you can beat it with jabs or something, it's hard to suddenly be reactionary to it...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Geez this game looks amazing, I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Here's a video of Seth Killian showing us some random Rufus stuff.  Sick shit.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 19, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I thought it was fucking boring. He was doing the same combo over and over. What's so great about that? Dude playing Blanka sucked. He got a perfect opportunity to end the round when Rufus got KO'd. What does he do? Nothing.
> 
> How come that no one uses the cancels (like we saw in the new trailer)? I want videos with some good Japanese players.



Damn fool you need to chill, the game just fucking came out. You can't expect everyone to be pulling off sick ass links and shit.

And when he stunned Rufus, he tried a jump-in combo, but he messed the timing up.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> And Abel. He's like a combo of Gief and Guile.


Abel can throw projectiles? Charged ones?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2008)

No he can't.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol I know he can't. He said Abel is a mix of Guile and Gief. I get the Gief part, but Guile?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 20, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lol I know he can't. He said Abel is a mix of Guile and Gief. I get the Gief part, but Guile?



Abel is more like Alex, confused if he is a fighter or a wrestler.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 20, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Abel can throw projectiles? Charged ones?



Yes. He throws these blue discs. 

lol

No I meant his body is like a combination of Geif and Guile.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2008)

Lulz, fail son. 
He plays like a more professional Alex if you get what I mean.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm still curious about the console date. Some sources say end of '08, other say early '09. I'd much rather end of '08 lol, but if it means it will be more complete, and have more content, I could wait till early '09


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

Pretty sure it's going to be Q1 2009.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be playing it at my Arcade, by September.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 22, 2008)

Omg the 3D one for next gen looks so crap !


----------



## jkingler (Jul 22, 2008)

Omg the guy Uchiha~Madara posts so crap !


----------



## Kishido (Jul 22, 2008)

But I'm confused abou Ryu's ultra. It is called Metsu Hadoken. The last time the name Metsu was shown is, when Ru tapped into the Satsui no Hadou and scarred Sagat with the Metsu Shoryuken.

Same goes for the non cannon Snk vs Capcom where he is using the Metsu Hadoken as evil version of his Denjin Hadoken.

So did he fall again in the power of SnH in SF4 or why Capcom is doing it?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 22, 2008)

KiShiDo said:


> But I'm confused abou Ryu's ultra. It is called Metsu Hadoken. The last time the name Metsu was shown is, when Ru tapped into the Satsui no Hadou and scarred Sagat with the Metsu Shoryuken.
> 
> Same goes for the non cannon Snk vs Capcom where he is using the Metsu Hadoken as evil version of his Denjin Hadoken.
> 
> So did he fall again in the power of SnH in SF4 or why Capcom is doing it?



You'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 22, 2008)

KiShiDo said:


> But I'm confused abou Ryu's ultra. It is called Metsu Hadoken. The last time the name Metsu was shown is, when Ru tapped into the Satsui no Hadou and scarred Sagat with the Metsu Shoryuken.
> 
> Same goes for the non cannon Snk vs Capcom where he is using the Metsu Hadoken as evil version of his Denjin Hadoken.
> 
> So did he fall again in the power of SnH in SF4 or why Capcom is doing it?



i think he's learning to tap into it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2008)

KiShiDo said:


> But I'm confused abou Ryu's ultra. It is called Metsu Hadoken. The last time the name Metsu was shown is, when Ru tapped into the Satsui no Hadou and scarred Sagat with the Metsu Shoryuken.
> 
> Same goes for the non cannon Snk vs Capcom where he is using the Metsu Hadoken as evil version of his Denjin Hadoken.
> 
> So did he fall again in the power of SnH in SF4 or why Capcom is doing it?



I don't know for sure, but I thought it was said he completely rejected it by the time SFA3 came around. They might be making another retcon to the story though.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 22, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't know for sure, but I thought it was said he completely rejected it by the time SFA3 came around. They might be making another retcon to the story though.



Yea mabye. 

I think that judging on Ono dislike of S3s he could retcon that too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Yea mabye.
> 
> I think that judging on Ono dislike of S3s he could retcon that too.



Bison is supposed to be in the game, right? Since he's supposed to be dead now, they may likely add be adding a few details to the story along one or two retcons. There are a few things unexplained with SF2 I think could be touched upon in SF4, like who won the tournament and if Sagat and Ryu ever got their fair and clean rematch.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 23, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bison is supposed to be in the game, right? Since he's supposed to be dead now, they may likely add be adding a few details to the story along one or two retcons. There are a few things unexplained with SF2 I think could be touched upon in SF4, like who won the tournament and if Sagat and Ryu ever got their fair and clean rematch.



yea.

Everything about Street Fighter Story Guide

just for people who dont know the story super well.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't bother looking into the story, imo. Fighting games aren't about the story to begin with. This is Street Fighter, What you thought happened plot wise will get erased with the newest installment.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 24, 2008)

and once again i am annoyed at the fact that people completely try to erase story from fighting game franchises.

The same thing coud be said for almost any genre of games. Ultimately the gameplay is main drive but for console enjoyment, solo replayability, and just a lil more depth to the franchise universe, They SHOULD have some story. Rivalries, connections, y certain characters even existing. It only adds a lil appreciation to series/game. 

.............WTF POISONS A DUDE?! UGH!


----------



## Naruto (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi.

I was never a street fighter fan.

Why? Because the characters aren't that charming to me. Don't care for the design or general mood of the game.

However, I have always recognized SF's worth as a 2d fighting game. Pioneer to many mechanics that are still rocking my socks in games such as Guilty Gear.

Now I look at SF4 and I think "if I was a SF fan I'd be very excited about this".

But looking at the general opinion of the community it seems they're disappointed and/or afraid that the transition to 3d will ruin the franchise.

Capcom has tried to go 3d with SF in the past, it wasn't too great unfortunately. I don't think they're repeating the same mistakes however, because looking at the new installment, it appears they kept the core gameplay intact, in every level that makes most 2d fighting games superior.

The pacing is there. They also kept the way two dimensional sprites stop for a split second in a determined frame when a move hits. The gameplay appears to be essentially unharmed.

The graphics look great.

I don't know, I'd be excited. It seems like a great revival of the franchise.

Sorry for the odd post.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2008)

It IS an odd post...especially with that "community is disappointed" comment.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Alot of people think it looks bad, while alot of fans respect the change.  IMO they made the game like this so it dont just appeal to the 2d fighting vets.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 24, 2008)

Mael said:


> Omg the guy Uchiha~Madara posts so crap !



i bet you aint even seen it...

ok back this crap up major let down -.-'

street fighter online proberly is better than this


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Uchiha~Madara said:


> i bet you aint even seen it...
> 
> ok back this crap up major let down -.-'
> 
> street fighter online proberly is better than this





Wat                     .


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 24, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Hi.
> 
> I was never a street fighter fan.
> 
> ...



i think many fans are past that. 


They just dont like that fact the ono is hating on ST3s and wont even act like the game exist.

Also this is a street fighter with a new number,many fans what it to be flawless(and tend to put down the game for things that really make no sense.) 

But this game is well tested and will be fixed up by the time ST4 hits home. 


and will be great.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2008)

At first everyone was afraid of the transition and how the game will turn out. However, everyone who has touched the game and actually played it absolutely loved it. Everything looks great and smooth in the more later videos of the game.

To be honest with you a lot of people are happy about the outcome, minus the bullshit that Rufus can pull off at the moment. Also you shouldn't enjoy a game or whatnot base on how the character looks, but since this is an anime forum a majority of you feels that way. 

Capcom could've made that change and get more anime-ish characters much like KoF but Ono wanted to bring back the old school feel of it all. So props to Ono for keeping it old school...youz mah boi!!!

Everything is pretty much set into stone right now for SFIV, the only thing now is for the community to find out the broken stuff, strategies, advanced techs, and see how tolerable it is.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Uchiha~Madara said:


> i bet you aint even seen it...
> 
> ok back this crap up major let down -.-'
> 
> street fighter online proberly is better than this



Actually, it isn't.  Until you've played both games, which I have, your posts are totally baseless and very trollish, which seems to be your forte.  So unless you wanna get locked out of this place, I suggest you make your posts a little more meaningful.



			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> Now I look at SF4 and I think "if I was a SF fan I'd be very excited about this".



It's completely understandable and everybody has the right to reservations.  BUT, everyone who was with me @ the SFIV event last week all felt that SFIV truly is a revival of the series.  Plus the visual fidelity of it all is so much better in person.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm hoping Capcom releases a demo for SFIV on XBLA/PSN sometime this year. I don't want to wait till around March 09 to play it. ;_;


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey DS, did you get to play El Fuerte?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Hey DS, did you get to play El Fuerte?



A little, but not enough to get a true impression like I have of C. Viper and Rufus.  The fucker is way fast though.   I really like what they did with Vega though.  EX Wall Dive is awesome at catching people off guard since it hits on the way up now.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

So whats your impressions on Rufus and c viper?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> So whats your impressions on Rufus and c viper?



I wrote up on them a bit earlier in the thread.



> Tried some C. Viper and she does take a bit getting used to, but she has awesome rushes and mix ups, especially with her thunder punch and fire kick. Got worked in the beginning, but I started getting the hang of her and started putting up some paltry wins.
> 
> Rufus... well, Rufus is seriously top tier no doubt. A LOT of people were saying he was broken and I'm sure you'll continue to hear it. He has a dive kick like Yun, most of his moveset is multihit, and it just has some sick priority. His crouching fierce goes pretty much half the screen too. Unbelievable. Regardless, he is an awesome character.



Viper is pretty weak though in terms of taking damage.  She's like Akuma in that aspect.  All in all, she's about mixups. Anyway, here's that vid of my Viper vs Chunners from the event.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mssTODHvjfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2008)

> I really like what they did with Vega though. EX Wall Dive is awesome at catching people off guard since *it hits on the way up now*.


When I saw that in the trailer I about nutted myself. XD


----------



## dilbot (Jul 24, 2008)

So I decided to break out the old street fighter I had and wow I forgot it was soooo fun... Damn I need to buy a 360.

In the meantime I checked out some SF vids and wow, what a comeback... really old I know.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7cW2nMf1gk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2008)

^PS3 is better for fighters IMO, just get that so I can beat play you 

And yeah, that was when Daigo just went around beasting with Ken. He managed to create a frankly ridiculously large fanbase based just on that video. Not that I'm saying he isn't good, but his popularity grew at an alarming rate. On pretty much every video of him on youtube there is a comment saying "OMG DAIGO BEST FIGHTING GAME PLAYER EVARRR".


----------



## dilbot (Jul 24, 2008)

^I'm a cheap bastard. I'm most likely gonna by the 256mb 360


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^PS3 is better for fighters IMO, just get that so I can beat play you
> 
> And yeah, that was when Daigo just went around beasting with Ken. He managed to create a frankly ridiculously large fanbase based just on that video. Not that I'm saying he isn't good, but his popularity grew at an alarming rate. On pretty much every video of him on youtube there is a comment saying "OMG DAIGO BEST FIGHTING GAME PLAYER EVARRR".



The funny part is that if you put past achievements and whatnot together, Daigo is a great candidate for one of the best fighting games player ever. Too bad he doesn't play anymore because he use to tear shit up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

New costumes have been released for SFIV... i.e. Zangief's alt is that he's Mike Fucking Haggar! =D

Here


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol @ Daigo. My cousin idolizes the guy. Every time we play 3S he always picks the same color palette Ken Daigo uses and the same super. >.<

Here's a video of Daigo playing SFIV. Looks like he's maining Ryu this time around...


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2008)

That is Ken's best super in 3S, even though your cousin probably doesn't know that


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

^Yeah he knows that. I pick that too whenever I use it but sometimes I switch to his Shoryuken one depending on how I feel like playing him.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lol @ Daigo. My cousin idolizes the guy. Every time we play 3S he always picks the same color palette Ken Daigo uses and the same super. >.<
> 
> Here's a video of Daigo playing SFIV. Looks like he's maining Ryu this time around...


----------



## beads (Jul 24, 2008)

This video of daigo gives me chills. Makes me want to play Street Fighter right now.
So...All Men Have an Average Penis of Only 5 Inches Erect?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah dude that was already posted a page back. and probably the most overposted Street fighter vid.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

Try imaging playing SFIV online one day and you suddenly came across Daigo on a random online match. Damn that'd be awesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Try imaging playing SFIV online one day and you suddenly came across Daigo on a random online match. Damn that'd be awesome.



Most of you would disconnect right before the final hit of the second round. =P


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

No he would take 2 bars in the first round.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah, he'd take you out before you could disconnect.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2008)

Daigo can't read my mind through the internet so he can't intimidate me with his Ume.

Also I bet a majority of the top Japanese players aren't even going to play online. Most of them don't even own a home console to actually play with. I doubt Daigo owns a PS2 to practice 3s and whatnot before let alone own a PS3/360.

Arguably the best CvS2 player in the world right now is BAS and someone said last year don't know about now but he doesn't even own a PS2 to practice CvS2 at home. He only plays at the arcades and sometimes at friend's house.

So I'm still gonna rack up my quarters and hit the arcades to play.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2008)

Sauce

A Daigo highlight reel, with lots of award-bearing smiley-Daigo. XD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2008)

Heh, as if any good Japanese player would play online...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2008)

After lag would kill timing.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 25, 2008)

WTF!?

Daigo perfecting YuuVega!? Get outta here.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2008)

Video? NOW!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 25, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Video? NOW!



It's at the end of that Daigo highlight reel up top.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2008)

Heh. I'll still take YuuVega in a set over Daigo any day of the week.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jul 25, 2008)

There was a Street Fighter IV panel in San Diego Comic Con. Looks like Cammy is confirmed to be in the console version of Street Fighter IV.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2008)

Did she really win that poll? That poll was pretty weird anyways. Fei Long, Dan, and Cammy are in it and they got into the game. But I remember Sakura was winning the poll but she didn't get it, yet.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to know why the fuck they put Dan in the game anyways?

Im maining Dan.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd like to see that anime trailer the article mentions; with Chun Li, Guile, and Cammy etc.

Anyway, awesome news about Cammy, the more the merrier.


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

I would personally prefer Fei Long, but Cammy is a welcome addition. Where are my Akuma/Gouki in-game screenshots?!


----------



## Biolink (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^

Fei-Long and Dan have been confirmed for the console version according to a thread on Neogaf.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 25, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I would personally prefer Fei Long





Biolink said:


> Fei-Long and Dan have been confirmed for the console version according to a thread on Neogaf.



Yeah, they've been 100% confirmed.



Fenrir said:


> Where are my Akuma/Gouki in-game screenshots?!



Yeah I'd like to see some too


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jul 27, 2008)

The animated segment that features Cammy is up.

Link removed

Hmm, so Chun-Li is a waitress?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2008)

^Thanks a bunch. <3 Chun.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 28, 2008)

So is Akuma not in SF IV?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> So is Akuma not in SF IV?




He was announced awhile back, nobody has screens of him yet though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2008)

Roaring Tides from Clannad.



> S: Right now we know Street Fighter IV will come out on three home platforms, but have you thought about the Wii at all?
> 
> YO: *The more people that ask about it, the more likely we are to move in that direction. The very existence of Street Fighter IV was based on people asking about it for so long. If we get a lot of requests it will be something we will think about. It might be difficult to reproduce the graphics exactly as they are, but the gameplay should be completely intact.* It’s something we can think about.
> 
> ...



Pls. pls. pls. pls. pls.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 28, 2008)

I disagree with that idea, it reminds me too much of this pirate NES rom of Street Fighter II (it was called Street Fighter III, though, you can find it if you look), which was awful. Now I know that Capcom would never do anything that God forsaken, but the notion of taking a game and porting it to a system that is a generation behind (which, in hardware, it practically is) in a wholly downgraded version, which is what it would be, leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.

I understand that the legion of Wii fans would want a new SF game, but for God's sake, just once, let it stay where it belongs, buy a PS3 or 360. Likewise, if a PS3 or 360 fan wanted a fun motion controlled sports game they should just buy a Wii. It's a similar situation.

Now before someone says it, I know that the gameplay is 2d, even the hit detection is 2d, but a big part of SFIV _is_ the aesthetic, and if you take that away you might as well just be playing STII, which is on the virtual console.[/rant]


That being done with, Yoshinori said that the Japanese arcade version was done, does that mean it will be in arcades for me to play when I go there at the end of next month


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 28, 2008)

slimscane said:


> That being done with, Yoshinori said that the Japanese arcade version was done, does that mean it will be in arcades for me to play when I go there at the end of next month



Arcades in Japan are already starting to have the machines in their stores. Even some arcades in the states are going to get their hands on it pretty soon as well.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2008)

^It's been out in  Japan already for a couple weeks.

As for the Wii'd down version of SFIV, seems very possible now. A downgraded version, huh? Maybe the Wii's Hori Stick will be put to use in one day. I think they might put Tatsunoko vs. Capcom on the Wii/PS2. Just maybe.

EDIT: Ah, Duy beat me to it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been hearing rumors about my Arcade getting the game sooner than we all thought.
I seriously doubt I'll go to play right away. I'll probably swing by when School starts again, go when no ones there and practice. 
I predict 75 cents per play, God I hope not.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2008)

I think my local nickel arcade is getting this. Only 15 nickels per play. . .


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I think my local nickel arcade is getting this. Only 15 nickels per play. . .


I hope it's not Nickel city arcade in Illinois. 
That place sucks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol, 15 nickels? Must be annoying to put in.

Atleast you don't have to continuously put in 4 quarters to play Wangan or Initial D. >_< But my arcade shut down now and there's nothing here except a Chuckie Cheese.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I hope it's not Nickel city arcade in Illinois.
> That place sucks.



Nah it's a nickel arcade in SoCal. They have most popular fighting games except for Guilty Gear.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah it's a nickel arcade in SoCal. They have most popular fighting games except for Guilty Gear.


Ah, what's the name of it? 

I know when I was in Nickle city, everyone was carrying a bag of nickels, what a hassle....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 29, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah it's a nickel arcade in SoCal. They have most popular fighting games except for Guilty Gear.



Where is this SoCal Nickel arcade you speak of?
I live in the OC about 40mins. away from LA.

The nearest one to my house is called Nickel Nickel and that place is total trash. The only fighting game there is MvC2 and the buttons are utter shit. Okay the place is kinda fun sometimes when I go there when my friend's girlfriend work cause she hooks up the ticket prizes but that's it.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 29, 2008)

> YO: The more people that ask about it, the more likely we are to move in that direction. The very existence of Street Fighter IV was based on people asking about it for so long. If we get a lot of requests it will be something we will think about. It might be difficult to reproduce the graphics exactly as they are, but the gameplay should be completely intact. It’s something we can think about.
> 
> YO: Maybe we can do some kind of collaboration with the HD remix or something. We’ll have to think about that one.
> Pls. pls. pls. pls. pls.


Anything to get it on the Wii. Anything.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Arcades in Japan are already starting to have the machines in their stores. Even some arcades in the states are going to get their hands on it pretty soon as well.



 I hope that I'm really bad compared to everyone I play!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I hope that I'm really bad compared to everyone I play!



Believe me.  You will be. =P


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2008)

YES! 



Would playing a lot of ST help me at all?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2008)

What system you getting it for DS?
I'm thinking of picking it up for PS3 and cop me a Hori real arcade pro 3, which will only run me $50.

If a lot of you guys get the game, we can do ranking battles every few days or weeks.

Yes, playing a lot of ST will help you out. It develops the fundamentals you'll need for Street fighter.
Get on GGPO and play me!


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2008)

I had to look up ggpo :amazed So it's like Kaillera, does it actually work well, though? Because Kaillera doesn't


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm getting it for PS3. Considering I already have a Hori Stick for it and along with that the DualShock 3 it'll fit perfectly.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2008)

I will! But I won't be able to play tonight, maybe not until the weekend even, because of work, but it'll be nice to get some real practice in instead of just comps.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 29, 2008)

WTF more ST players on GGPO!?

Hit me up on AIM now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What system you getting it for DS?



The Triple.  I'm in the process of getting a VSHG so I should be set.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 30, 2008)

Can someone post a link to the final trailer in HD? I can't find it and I'm at a friend's house atm, wanting to share the awesome he's been missing out on re: SFIV.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 31, 2008)

I got out of work early so after buying a copy of SC4 (which I haven't put in yet), I went to the arcade to check if they had an SF4 cabinet, which they did surprisingly.  I only got one game in, but I have to say, it's not too bad.  My first impressions of it are not nearly as high as my first impressions of 3, but the game is definitely competent, and my fears of the extra features feeling thrown in, were off.  I still don't like the whole feel of the game though.  It still feels more like controling 3D models than controlling sprites.  I got my ass handed to me, but that was expected.  I got a lot to get used to with this one, and it'll be difficult for a while considering how packed it was today >.>.  I'm just pissed off that they only have one cabinet, and it was fucking packed.  

Those fucking pussys didn't let me take pictures for some reason.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

^Atleast you got to play SF4, Cham. Wonder why they won't let you take pictures. =/


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Atleast you got to play SF4, Cham. Wonder why they won't let you take pictures. =/



I'm not sure.  It seems that the arcade has a no picture taking rule.  The guy just put up the x hands and said "no" and "dame" like 12 times >.>


----------



## slimscane (Aug 1, 2008)

That seems like a really stupid policy, but I'm envious that you got to play  Who did you play as?

You should go back when it's really crowded and take photos from the crowd, they probably wouldn't notice. :amazed


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad to see a lot of/most people getting it for the triple, that's what I'll be getting it for too


----------



## slimscane (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll be getting it for 360


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 2, 2008)

Iam going to play street fighter 4 on monday!!!




I dont know if this is old or not but Streetfighter Raps!!

I really hate Gief....
weird song

Gigaton Punch
weird song

YupYupYup(just like chun-lee)
weird song


Wacth them all there really good.(i liked vega's one the best tho)

Spittin' Narcissism(Vega)
weird song


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2008)

Do the Vega roll.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 2, 2008)

slimscane said:


> That seems like a really stupid policy, but I'm envious that you got to play  Who did you play as?
> 
> You should go back when it's really crowded and take photos from the crowd, they probably wouldn't notice. :amazed



I'd rather not.  There are already plenty of pictures of the game online, I'd rather not be kicked out of the only arcade I know for being the annoying American that doesn't listen to rules >.>

Oh and I played as Ken.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Spitting Narcissism is supposed to be Vega's theme in HD Remix.



Are they using the entire Blood on the Asphalt album? The remixes are good, but some of them make me go "Wtf, this is going to be in HD Remix?"


----------



## slimscane (Aug 2, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I'd rather not.  There are already plenty of pictures of the game online, I'd rather not be kicked out of the only arcade I know for being the annoying American that doesn't listen to rules >.>
> 
> Oh and I played as Ken.



What's wrong with being the annoying American that doesn't listen to rules? 




Were people playing any of the new characters? I kind of wish SFIV had more than just four new guys.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2008)

^Same here. Maybe they'll make more for the console versions.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 2, 2008)

It sounds like for the console version they are just adding more old people. Cammy was confirmed for the console version, and I think I heard something about Dan? Whatever the case, no new characters have been talked about, which is kind of disappointing to me. I understand that people like SFII, but now it just seems like they're being kind of lazy. Chances are they'll make us wait until "Street Fighter IV: The New Challengers" to get anyone else, but then I wouldn't be surprised if they just added T.Hawk, DeeJay, and Fei Long.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 2, 2008)

^^It was Dan & Fei-long for the home.

But i wonder why no Deejay....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Cham did you try or see anyone land Ken's short short super?

I heard people were having difficulty doing it and someone even said you have to Renda Cancel it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 12, 2008)

Something came up at the official blog and here's the translation...



> "Something's happening!" Project Manager: Shiozawa Natsuki
> Yo, everybody, sup!
> Have you been watching the Beijing Olympics?
> It started with an amazing opening ceremony by Chan Imou, and now things are really getting serious, and a whole bunch of lordly battles are playing themselves out in front of us.
> ...



Akuma? Probably.

I also heard there was some special Street Fighter surprise this Thursday on PSN. So anyone that has PSN, tell us. =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I also heard there was some special Street Fighter surprise this Thursday on PSN. So anyone that has PSN, tell us. =D



Surprise!  It's the Alpha 1 PSN port!!! 

Seriously though, it is.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 12, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Are they using the entire Blood on the Asphalt album? The remixes are good, but some of them make me go "Wtf, this is going to be in HD Remix?"



I don't think so narcissism is the only one I remember being mentioned.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Surprise!  It's the Alpha 1 PSN port!!!
> 
> Seriously though, it is.



FAIL. Oh well, I thought it was going to be a HD Remix Demo. >.>


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 13, 2008)

So, I'm gonna go play SFIV over at my local arcade.  =P

Seriously, I am.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 13, 2008)

I was gonna go to this arcade called Super Arcade which is like 30-40mins. away from my place to play some SF4, but I heard the sticks are total shit and the 1st player side is already broken.

Good shit arcade owners...you got the money to get SF4 boards but you can't get working sticks.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 13, 2008)

Whereabouts are you living now, DS? I just recently moved back to LA (and I am currently getting my stuff moved in), but if that place is in the LA area...

/will probably need to go there XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I was gonna go to this arcade called Super Arcade which is like 30-40mins. away from my place to play some SF4, but I heard the sticks are total shit and the 1st player side is already broken.
> 
> Good shit arcade owners...you got the money to get SF4 boards but you can't get working sticks.



Hell, I'd go. With no way of playing SFIV in NC. I'm limited. xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 13, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hell, I'd go. With no way of playing SFIV in NC. I'm limited. xD



Actually it's been confirmed that the sticks are working again. Gonna head on there when my friend gets out of work, woot woot.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

^Get some vids of C. Viper and Ken, plz. Maybe Abel? I heard he was pretty good over at Shoryuken forums.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 13, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Actually it's been confirmed that the sticks are working again. Gonna head on there when my friend gets out of work, woot woot.



Yup, I was probably the one who confirmed it. xD

Just got back from there on my lunch break.  50 cents, good to go.  BTW, it's not on the viewlix cabinets, so SD gaming ftl. 

I was the only one playing C. Viper so it was fun.  By the time I left, the line got huge.



> ^Get some vids of C. Viper and Ken, plz. Maybe Abel? I heard he was pretty good over at Shoryuken forums.



Here's a vid of my C. Viper at the LA event last month.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mssTODHvjfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

50 cents to play, holy mother of pr0n.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 13, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Get some vids of C. Viper and Ken, plz. Maybe Abel? I heard he was pretty good over at Shoryuken forums.



I'm gonna play Ken and maybe Guile when I head on there. I'll ask my friend to record some matches because my phone is pretty wack. Another one of my friend is more than likely going to play Zangief and my other friend might play some Rufus.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 13, 2008)

Crappy cam pic time!



Ghetto, but it gets the job done.  If you must, play on the right side since the screen is much better.  Besides that, controls are perfect.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

Do those arcades have the memory card feature? I heard you can like buy a memory card and save your profile on it. Kind of like what they did with Tekken 5.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 13, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Do those arcades have the memory card feature? I heard you can like buy a memory card and save your profile on it. Kind of like what they did with Tekken 5.



SF4 does have it, but I don't think the machines at Super Arcade is going to have that feature. So I still gotta wait till I get my card.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 14, 2008)

BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just got home from Super Arcade and I'd like to say.......SF4 is total sex. The game plays very nicely even though I'm not very use to the 3D graphics. Like I have problems timing my meaties and whatnot. Can you believe it...the line was so long that we had to make a list and I would have to call out people's name and keep track of shit all day. My friends and I got there around 5ish and we left at 10. So within those 5hrs. I played a total of 5 or so games, LOL. Some of the players there are actually very good, most of which played at Evo and other conventions before. 

I played Ken the whole time and sometimes I just wanna scream at the top of my lungs because of the Shoryukens. I can't believe I get stuffed from a jump in attack and I did a Shoryu. It was pretty insane. To be honest with you I can't really give much of an analysis because I only played 5 games, but I'd like to say that Zangief is a total BEAST.

I'm gonna head on back there tomorrow at 12 noon and hopefully the line is very thin. I really want to get in casuals with my friends so we can tinker around with the Focus Attacks and whatnot. Hopefully I can give you guys more feedback, other than Nah Nah Nah I played SF4 Nah Nah Nah.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay major updates. I was able to get in a huge amounts of games today because miraculously the line was VERY short from 12-4pm. My best streak today was 30 games with Ken...well I played Ken all day. The guy upped the price on the game from 50cents to 75cents in one night, lol.

Well here is a in depth analysis of Ken. I can also give you guys an in depth analysis on Bison (Dictator), Zangief, Ryu, and Sagat. I have a shitload of things to say about Sagat. Him and Zangief are absolute monsters in SF4, especially Sagat. My friend found a ton of crazy juggles and beefy things about Sagat.

*Ken:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Impressions:* I think Ken is very solid in this game and he plays very much like 3s Ken in a sense. He lost his s.MK in 3s and got a much lamer one. Everything else seems to be intact. Also EX Hadouken DOES NOT knockdown, but it does help you in the many fireball wars that is going to occur.

*Anti-Airs:* MP Shoryuken is THE only Shoryuken that is reliable. Both the LP and HP Shoryuken will trade and/or gets stuffed numerous times from very common jump in attacks. Also it's really weird but doing moves and comboing stuff in SF4 is extremely easy compared to other SF games.

*Combos:* His MP-HP xx Shoryuken combo from 3s is still working. However this time you can use a HP Shoryuken instead of the LP. The LP Shoryuken will miss numerous times, it's really weird. A big note is that the Ken's s.MP and s.HP are VERY laggy. The s.MP is not like the 3s version where it pushes the opponent back, this time around no one gets pushed back and I swear they have a million years to reversal or throw you back. Sames goes for the s.HP. Do not use the s.MP-HP as a meaty on their wakeup to hit confirm a Shoryuken because the s.MP whiffs on a lot of characters and even if it does hit there's a chance the s.HP that follows after it will whiff too.

Other than that simple c.MK xx Hadoukens are very safe and does decent damage. Another big note is c.MK xx HP Shoryuken works almost at max range, the damage is very beefy too so I was landing tons and tons of c.MK xx HP Shoryuken throughout the day.

*EX moves:* EX Hadouken has pretty good recovery frames so feel free to toss it to gain ground or advance in a fireball war. I did not use EX Tatsu once throughout the day so I can't really tell you anything about that. But I'll tell you this, Ken's footsies game in SF4 is so solid there is no need to use it. EX Shoryukens are a bit excessive to be honest and I also have a feeling it can be stuffed or traded just like the LP and HP Shoryuken so just stick to the MP Shoryuken as an anti-air.

*Supers and Ultras:* Shoryureppa sucks, and I didn't even use it once. You're better off wasting meter on EX Hadoukens. Ken's Ultra does pretty beefy damage and can be used fairly well as an anti-air.

*Normals:* All of his normals are much like ST with the exception of his new s.MK which I think kinda sucks. Also like mentioned above the s.MP and s.HP are very laggy and can easily be punished if you don't cancel a Hadouken from it. Surprisingly his f.MK is very good compared to the 3s version. It goes very fast and is a great addition to his footsies game. His b.MK is still an overhead but this time it's a ton faster and only does one hit. I doubt you can link a super or ultra from it like the 3s version.

*Conclusion:* If you know how to play Ken in 3s and know ST basics you can do pretty well with Ken. I was streaking continuously throughout the day with Ken. Once I figured out which Shoryuken is best as an anti-air it was pretty smooth sailing from there.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 15, 2008)

THE FUCKINMAN IS BACK BITCH







Akuma/Gouki if u don't recognize him. He's kinda like a badass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​




Awesome!!!! I knew he was going to be in but this is just better. 

Also the Ken information is greatly appreciated. Since Ken's my main it's good to see how he plays this time around.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 15, 2008)

My Arcade seems to be getting the game sometime in the next week.

Gonna try and get some massive Sagat, Claw, and Sim action going.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2008)

Duy is horny for SFIV. lol xD But nice to hear about Ken, I might be good with this time around since he's my favorite to use in 3S, not in ST, though. Duy, you got to tell me about Sagat and Ryu too. =P

w00t Akuma, expected. lol


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Aug 15, 2008)

FUCK!! I hope this comes to London soon


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 15, 2008)

Insert video of Akuma here


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2008)

Akuma didn't look that hard. ;_; Atleast make him Shin Akuma tough.


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Akuma didn't look that hard. ;_; Atleast make him Shin Akuma tough.


I'm sure, it will be different when Akuma is controlled by the player.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow Akuma is nice!!! Can't wait to see Dan and Fei-Long[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFXWU6JtNas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 15, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Duy is horny for SFIV. lol xD But nice to hear about Ken, I might be good with this time around since he's my favorite to use in 3S, not in ST, though. Duy, you got to tell me about Sagat and Ryu too. =P
> 
> w00t Akuma, expected. lol



Fo' Sho'

*Sagat:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Impressions:* Okay at first I thought Sagat was gonna stink because I thought his Tiger Shots are going to be shit horrible like the CvS2 version, but oh was I wrong. He has one hell of a footsies game and his damage potential is INSANE.

*Anti-Airs:* Okay Sagat has one of the craziest AA games ever. At first my friend tried to AA using a HP Tiger Uppercut. He would trade that on hit many many times, because SF4 is really weird like that. But!!! Even on trade Sagat still sends you flying and he is still grounded and recovers fast enough to juggle your ass with a Tiger Knee. Yes...if he trades a Tiger Uppercut he can juggle a Tiger Knee afterwards and would do more damage to you than if you just get hit be a full Tiger Uppercut because Tiger Uppercut is only one hit and he got that nasty one hit on you.

s.HK can also be used as an anti-air, but that's about the same range as a Tiger Uppercut so it's best if you go for that instead. But!!! Sagat has this new f.HK. He takes a stop forward and does his s.HK but the crazy thing about it is that it's very high priority and will trade or easily hit you. Right after the f.HK you can juggle with a Tiger Knee or a Tiger Shot for more beefy damage. WTF!?!?!?!?!?!? Some characters like Zangief has a really bad time against Sagat because his Tiger Shots are very fast with good recovery so he can play a solid zoning game and easily anti-air you with tons of damage.

*Combos:* Sagat has pretty basic combos. My friends and I didn't get to mess around a lot with the Saving Attacks cancel, but when we did we would fuck up a lot just like everyone else in teh arcade. Sagat's new c.MK has huge range and beats out the Shoto's c.MK. It can cancel effectively into a Tiger Shot, Tiger Knee, or Tiger Uppercut. His s.MK can also be canceled into the moves just listed, so a majority of his ST combos are still there.

c.LK can be comboed into a Tiger Uppercut and if you do land that combo series you can juggle an Ultra right afterwards for huge amounts of damage.

*EX Moves:* All of his EX moves are crazy good. EX Tiger Uppercut anti-airs more cleanly and even if it traded you know the stupid shit you can pull afterwards. EX Tiger Knee comes out VERY fast and can be used to reversal many things like Bison's Scissor Kicks which are very hard to reversal in this game due to its great recovery frames. EX Tiger Shot is just nasty. The thing travels very fast, does 2-hits, and a knockdown. Now you wanna hear more crazy shit? Sagat's EX Tiger Shot is so fast that one time I played a round for my friend and landed a EX Low Tiger Shot from full screen guess the other guy forgot to block, but right after that I shot a EX High Tiger Shot and it juggled for a total of 4-hits. So basically you can toss Tiger Shots or EX Tiger Shots after almost everything you do and there's a huge chance it'll juggle.

*Supers and Ultras:* His Super is not very useful because like most characters you'll probably never get the chance to use your supers because the EX moves are that much better. His Ultra doesn't come out too fast and can be used as an anti-air if you use it early on their jump in. It doesn't reversal that well either so use it as a punish more than a reversal.

*Normals:* Everything is almost there. c.HP is still beefy and while it's not as good as the CvS2 version it's still pretty good. His c.MK looks a lot different but the range on it is huge now and like I said it can be canceled easily into his specials. His f.HK like mentioned above is a great full screen anto-air because he takes a step before doing it so it pretty much hits half of the screen and sets the opponent into a juggle situation. Also you can Kara his Tiger Knee off the f.HK. My friend said you can throw the opponent do a Kara HK Tiger Knee or EX Tiger Knee and you would travel full screen and cross them up. Insane? Very.

*Conclusions:* Sagat's zoning game is just simply amazing in this game. You can pressure so well with the Tiger Shots and anti-air so well with his huge assortments of stuff. As of right now Sagat has almost every single trade situation run in his favor because he just hits you so hard and his moves have crazy juggle properties.




*Ryu:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Impressions:* Very generic and very simple. No one can really Saving Attack cancel well enough to do the cool things that Daigo did in his video but oh wells.

*Anti-Airs:* HP Shoryuken is the best anti-air you got. Hits fast and deep. That's pretty much it, you can also use s.HK to anti-air.

*Combos:* Like I said no can utilize SA cancels and dash cancels well enough to explore the possiblities, so most of the things I've seen about Ryu are just old stuff. Nothing too spectacular just the basic c.MK xx Hadouken or Shoryuken.

*EX Moves:* EX Hadouken knocks down and does 2-hits. It's great as always but it's a shame Sagat's EX Tiger Shot is way better. EX Tatsu is just like the 3s version and I heard someone say it has really weird juggle properties, but no one really explored into it. EX Shoryuken does 2-hits and serves as a better anti-air than the HP Shoryuken I think.

*Supers and Ultras:* His Super and Ultra are exactly the same just that one does 5 and the other does 8-hits. Shinkuu Hadouken can't be used like in ST where you can throw it out during a fireball war and smack the other person in the face. I've throw a fireball once and the other guy shot a Shinkuu and I was able to recover and block it. His Ultra comes out VERY slow, like all Ultras it can be used as an anti-air or punish. You're not gonna reversal anyone with this Ultra simply because of the shitty startup. However, it does HUGE chip damage and is safe on block to my knowledge so he has a spammable Ultra.

*Normals:* Everything he had in ST is in SF4. Except for his s.MK which is like the 3s version. His overhead is pretty slow and his jumping f.MP is pretty slow too, I think it juggles into his Ultra but I'm not too sure. His f.HP is retarded slow and should never be used unless someone find something amazing about it that makes it useful. It's a shame Ken and Ryu can't cancel Hadoukens off of their c.HK anymore. Ryu's jump straight up HK looks just like his ST version unlike Ken where he does a weird looking kick. So it's not that bad of an anti-air.

*Conclusions:* No one really messed around or have a full grasp of the system yet to utilize anything cool. Ryu is just plain ol' Ryu with a weaker zoning game compared to his ST counterpart. Sucks for him really.




Edit: Akuma looks pretty good. Looks like he has a new s.HK and his c.HK is like the 3s Shoto c.HK. It looks pretty damn fast too unlike Ken and Ryu's. His LP Air Fireball has some pretty odd range now. Goes almost all the way straight down. Also damn him to hell for having a non EX 2-3 hit fireball. That's pretty good. Also love the double air fireball, that shit is going to be hell of annoying. I laughed when I saw the EX Dive Kick, shit looks useless as hell, hahahahaahah. I wonder if he still have Demon Flips in this game, that'd be interesting.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 15, 2008)

I thought someone said his EX demon flip goes all across the screen now?

thanks for the info. Definitely lookin forward to this shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 17, 2008)

Check out these new match videos featuring Sagat vs. Abel.

animeharvest

Abel looks awesome.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 17, 2008)

Akuma downward fireball, Awesome. I Might main him either that  Claw Or Ken, maybe Dan.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol, Claw. I could never use him properly. >.< I can't even pull off his super. Maybe it's because I play on a Pad and not a Stick.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 17, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lol, Claw. I could never use him properly. >.< I can't even pull off his super. Maybe it's because I play on a Pad and not a Stick.



No, I find doin EVERYTHING on the pad easier...but that's just me, I could never fully grasp the joystick...no pun intended :sweat


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 18, 2008)

Getting use to the stick may be a bit tricky in the beginning, but once you get the hang of things you won't look back. Playing on the stick gives you so many kind of advantageous techniques. 

Having easier access to press buttons is a given but a major thing you can do on a stick that you can't do on a pad is pianoing/drumming and double tapping. Also doing Kara-cancels, and certain moves like Balrog's TAP are a ton easier.

Edit:
Oh yes, you've all forgotten that SF4 has Saving/Focus Attacks. I wonder how some players are going to Focus Attack Dash Cancel (FADC/SADC) on a pad. Because it's not fully explored yet, but just by watching those Abel vs. Sagat video I recently posted you can see the potential of the FADC to extend combos and do *SAFE* option select *Dragon Punches.* Huge emphasis on the word SAFE!!! and Dragon Punches!!!.

For those of you who said they're gonna main Ken or something, learning how to play on a stick is not a bad idea. Reason for this is that Ken has a Kara-Throw in SF4 off his f.MK. The range ain't total shit like his Kara-Throw in 3s, it's actually very far, almost 3s Chun's Kara-Throw status.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 18, 2008)

"Almost 3s Chun's Kara-Throw status."

I call Bull on that DUY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 18, 2008)

Meh, from what I've found out, it'll be quite a while before the arcades here get it. One said they were in the process of getting it, but didn't give any specific time ><

I'm pretty anxious to play, but I guess people's videos will just have to hold me over


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2008)

Just read Capcom will show the console version at GC this week for the first time. I hope it will be playable for everyone...


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 18, 2008)

A wonder if blanka will still be a autowin for claw......

Also with Claw can you do a focus attack to a ex-roll(i forgot what's it called),if so its that any good?

also i heard some good things one Claws kara trow...

also is "charge partioning"(if mispelled it iam sorry)Still in?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 18, 2008)

As I read this thread I realize how little my fandom of it is.  I mean people are making strategies already.  

Me I just put it on random and play with whoever


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 18, 2008)

*@ Skeets:* Hahahaha, no lie it's pretty awesome.

*@ Soulbadguy:* Highly doubt it, this ain't ST anymore. I think you can FA and go for EX Roll. Don't know if it's worth it or not and I'm not sure if it'll combo because the Vega's Roll is now VERY slow on startup. Don't know about the EX version though. I know the EX Wall Dives hits on the way up now so you can actually combo into it.

Also I heard someone said you can partition. To my knowledge you can do something like   level 2 FA with Guile, dash forward, c.strong xx Flashkick. I don't know if you can only charge partition through a FA or FADC but we'll just have to wait and see.

*@ Kaze:* Street Fighter is serious business.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm really trying to get into the 2D fighter genre, right now I'm playing Alpha 3, Third Strike AND Street Fighter 2. I really find it hard to pull of the super moves, they just don't react when I want them to! I'm thinking of getting a arcade stick, but I'll wait and see, maybe get a little better before I go that far. And I don't understand ANYTHING you pro's say about all the Cancels and shit! I don't even know how to parry in Third Strike!


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 18, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I'm really trying to get into the 2D fighter genre, right now I'm playing Alpha 3, Third Strike AND Street Fighter 2. I really find it hard to pull of the super moves, they just don't react when I want them to! I'm thinking of getting a arcade stick, but I'll wait and see, maybe get a little better before I go that far. And I don't understand ANYTHING you pro's say about all the Cancels and shit! I don't even know how to parry in Third Strike!



iam guessing your useing the d-pad if you don't got a stick use the anlong.you can semi durm if you use the ps2/ps3 controller tekken-style.
Tap Forward to parry...

for lazy people/lukers here a list of terms i googled/edited.

Combos and tactics

1.BnB, Bread and Butter: Refers to a bread and butter combo or technique for a character. Usually this is one combo or technique that almost everyone uses because it's highly effective.

1.Meaty, early, getting-up moves: This means to use a move as your opponent is getting up so that only a few frames of the animation hit them, instead of all of the frames of animation. Meaty moves tend to have big active frames — frames where your opponent can be hit — making it easier to land an attack as the other fighter stands.

A Meaty move is useful because it shortens the wait time before you can do another move, which leads to many additional set ups and throw tactics.

2.Cheaps, Throws and Cheese: This means hurting your opponent with moves that people deem too easy to do, or too powerful. For example, in the Street Fighter 2 series, some players consider excessive throwing to be cheap, as it does a good bit of damage and can be hard to counter if you do not know how.

But most players seem to believe, "All is fair in love and war, and Street Fighter," and as such throwing or using almost anything else isn't taboo.

3.Canceling, Cancel, Super Canceling, Cancelable, 2in1, Buffering: These mean to cancel the animation of one move to go into another. If something is, "cancelable," that means you can interrupt the animation of this move with another. For a more detailed explanation see this page.

4.Link: Timing the ending animation of one move so that the next move you do comes out at the precise moment the other one ends, resulting in a combo. For a more detailed explanation see this page.

5.Chain, Dial-a-combo: A Chain combo is when specific normal moves cancel into each other. For example in Street Fighter 3 3rd Strike, by pressing standing light punch, light kick and then medium punch in quick succession with Yun he will perform a 3-hit combo. For a more detailed explanation see this page.

6.Tick throwing: To do a quick or mostly safe attack and then immediately throw your opponent. Usually this is difficult to counter and easy to do.

7.Whiff, Miss: A move that misses the other character entirely, sometimes done deliberately to set up another move, or bait the opponent into thinking your guard is down.
Street Fighter lingo

8.Lag tactics: Using/abusing the lag (latency) associated with online play to do tactics that normally aren't viable if you were playing someone face to face.

9.Dropper, Puller: Someone who leaves X-Box Live! matches when they lose before the match is over, resulting in the other player not receiving a win.

10.GGs, Good games: Commonly said to another player after a match or a set of matches whether they earned it or not as a sign of respect and good nature.

11.Scrub: Someone who thinks they're a great player, but actually sucks.

12.UOH, Universal Overhead Hit: In Street Fighter 3 Third Strike this is done by pressing Medium Punch and Medium Kick at the same time with the joystick in a neutral position. This will hit a character blocking low.

13.Super, SA1, SA2, SA3, Super Art, Super Move: A super move is most often a more powerful version of a normal move and usually requires your, "super meter," to be at a certain level to execute. The SA1, SA2 and SA3 acronyms refer to Street Fighter 3 Super Arts. Each one has a Roman numeral attached to it. For example, Yun's Genei Jin has a Roman number III in it, so it would be referred to as an, "SA3," which stands for Super Art III.

14.Parrying, Teching: First introduced Street Fighter 3. It's done by tapping forward for high attacks and down for low attacks at the moment of impact. It enables the person who parries to avoid damage or to counter-attack without block or hit stun.

15.Red Parrying, Guard Parrying: A red parry is accomplished by blocking a single attack of a move that hits multiple times and then parrying one of the later hits. For example, Dudley's Machine Gun Blow hits several times, if you block the first hit and then parry one the later attacks, your parry will flash a red color instead. Just simply a different way of parrying, no extra bonuses are given.

16.Air Parrying: In Street Fighter 3 Third Strike this is done by tapping forward at the moment of impact when being attacked while you're jumping. You cannot tap down to parry attacks in the air.

17.QCF, Quarter-circle forward: To roll the joystick from the down to forward position. Joystick

18.QCB, Quarter-circle backward: To roll the joystick from the down to back position. Joystick

19.HCF, Half-circle forward: To roll the joystick from the back to forward position. Joystick

20.HCB, Half-circle backward: To roll the joystick from the forward to back position. Joystick

21.360, SPD, Screw-pile driver, Spinning pile driver: To roll the joystick hitting 7 points on it. It's a popular misconception that you have to go all the way around to successfully pull off a 360, when in reality you only have to hit 7 points. Joystick

22.LP, Light Punch, Jab: The weakest punch button. Joystick

23.MP, Medium Punch, Strong: The medium strength punch button. Joystick

24.HP, Hard Punch, Fierce: The strongest punch button. Joystick

25.LK, Light Kick, Short: The weakest kick button. Joystick

26.MK, Medium Kick, Forward: The medium strength kick button. Joystick

27.HK, Hard Kick, Roundhouse: The strongest kick button. Joystick

28.Fireball, FB, Hadoken, Projectile: If rolling the joystick from down to forward and pressing punch results in a projectile, many people refer to this as a fireball, or the fireball motion. An extremely common term in most fighting games to refer to a character's projectile attack.

29.Shoryuken, Uppercut, DP, Dragon Punch: This move has went by many different names over the years. It's performed by pressing forward and then down and rolling the stick to down/forward position and pressing punch.

i made it a bit easier to read.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 18, 2008)

Games listing.

SF2 WW: Street Fighter 2 The World Warrior.

SF2 CE: Street Fighter 2 Champion Edition.

SF2 HF, Turbo: Street Fighter 2 Hyper Fighting.

SSF2: Super Street Fighter 2.

SSF2T, ST: Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo.

SFA, Alpha: Street Fighter Alpha.

SFA2, Alpha 2: Street Fighter Alpha 2.

SFA3, Alpha 3: Street Fighter Alpha 3.

XvsSF: X-Men vs. Street Fighter

MvsSF, MSHvsSF: Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter

MvC, MvC1: Marvel vs. Capcom

MvC2: Marvel vs. Capcom 2

CvS: Capcom vs. SNK

CvS2: Capcom vs. SNK 2

SF3: Street Fighter 3, New Generation

SF3, 2i: Street Fighter 3, 2nd Impact

SF3, 3s: Street Fighter 3, 3rd Strike

SF4: Street Fighter 4

SSF2THD, HD Remix, SSF2T HD, SF2HD: Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix


also 
--------------------------
Balrog, Boxer, M. Bison (Japan): Balrog's name was changed from M(ike). Bison when Street Fighter 2 was released in the United States because Capcom was afraid of a lawsuit from Mike Tyson, whom Balrog closely resembles.

Thus in some circles he's simply known as the, "Boxer," to avoid confusion.

M. Bison M. Bison, Dictator, Vega (Japan): When Street Fighter 2 was pitched to Capcom USA's marketing department, they believed that the name Vega was a weakling's name.

As such his name was changed from Vega in the Japanese release to M. Bison. To avoid confusion people refer to him as the, "Dictator."


Vega Vega, Claw, Balrog (Japan): Originally known as Balrog in the Japanese release of Street Fighter 2, Vega had his name changed along with two other boss characters.

To avoid confusion people refer to him as the, "Claw."


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 18, 2008)

For better technical terms and whatnot go here,  , scroll down to the reference section and there are lists of terms and acronyms that can help you better understand the lingo.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone have pictures of the Alt. Costumes for Abel, Sagat, and the Dictator? I haven't seen theirs yet.

Boxer has the best Alt. Costume so far in my searches, IMO. *_*


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 18, 2008)

E-hoda rap.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 18, 2008)

XD

This is probably my fave, or at least it's one of them. 

They don't.

But I don't really hate Zangief.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 18, 2008)

Yea somtime's i feel that way then i go back to Claw .


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

Noooooooo, can't afford to make a deal with Hori, Capcom? ;_;

But I'll hold my judgement till I actually see them. I might have to go buy a Hori EX2 if this turns out to be a failure. I've never modded a stick before either, how hard can it be?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 20, 2008)

Modding a hori is actually real easy if you have the proper equipment.
Check this out.
Japan Times

Also my arcade got SF4 I think they're the second American Arcade to get it so far!
HYPE! I'll probably go and play tomorrow! 
I'll take a picture too....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

^Is it the one at Chinatown Fair? They got the best one right now in America prob. HD Screen ftw.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, Chinatown fair here in NY. Hopefully the machine is the shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 20, 2008)

Man, I didn't want to believe this shit but...

I read that there are no invincibility frames on wakeup when you're knockdown and there's a weird property that people can meaty command grab as you wake up. The only way to get out of this meaty command grab is if you hold up on your wakeup to avoid the command throw, but that leaves you open for say a meaty sweep or something to reset you in that position.

Well it's true. My friend tested it out on my yesterday when I was knocked down. I was Ken and he was Abel. Knocked me down using his Rekkas and did a meaty command throw, I woke up Shoryu and saw the starting frames of the Shoryu like I see Ken get into that animation but I still got command grabbed. Zangief, Honda, and Abel has one hell of an option select mixup game.

Oh yes, Blanka is pretty damn good in this game. I heard he was doing very well in Japan and whatnot but I didn't want to believe it. Blanka's lightning attack has one of the craziest properties ever. It serves as an Anti-Air and a pseudo wakeup Shoryu with almost NO consequences. His Ultra is spammable at close range too, because you cannot reversal or counter hit it and it for some reason it does a TON of chip damage.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm guessing that this no-wake-up-invincibility deal is going to make the game very agreeable to the agressive rushdown types. XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

@Duy, does your arcade have the ability to play Akuma yet or is that only in Japan?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't live in Cali.... Other coast. lol


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 21, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Yeah, Chinatown fair here in NY. Hopefully the machine is the shit.



Its Down in the NY Now? 

I have to go.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 21, 2008)

You're in NY? and play GG? Wtf? How don't I know you?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone know if UP in Philly has SFIV yet? I can't get on SRK from work, and I haven't been to Philly in like a zillion years.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 21, 2008)

Up doesn't have it, and I haven't heard anything about them getting it soon either. The next east coast Arcade to get it is TGA in Mass, and that's sometime in September.
I did hear some rumors about how The Break in Jersey might be getting it, highly doubt it.


----------



## destinator (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with the topic title!

Played the 360 version today, freakin awesome game. But the 360 pad sucks =/


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 21, 2008)

destinator said:


> I agree with the topic title!
> 
> Played the 360 version today, freakin awesome game. But the 360 pad sucks =/


LOL what, 360 version?


----------



## destinator (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes Capcom showed off the 360 version for the first time ever on GC today.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2008)

Could you pull off any moves at all with the D-Pad, Des? I tried on Hyper Fighting on my 360, I could rarely ever pull off shoryukens with it. Analog stick is a little better IMO, still shit though.


----------



## destinator (Aug 21, 2008)

Honestly? Not really ... I just played too much SC4 lately so the controls were a bit "off" for me anyway and the stick/dpad(which is extra horrible on the 360 anyway) didnt make it better. Then those stupid MTV reporter team needed to interview us while playing and my attention was almost gone. And my friend doesnt like beat em ups so he was pushing his buttons like crazy XD.

Though the game is uber awesome and I will either need to buy a real stick or get to see how well it plays with a bit more 360 pad stick pratice.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 21, 2008)

Seriously? holy shit. Did they talk about a release date, at all?

By the way I played over at Chinatown fair today.
Game is much faster than I originally thought.
Sucks that it's $1 to play and it's on a custom built cab. The sticks are just slightly off length wise, Just enough to throw off my inputs.
I'll probably wait for the console release before I start to pick up the game.


----------



## destinator (Aug 21, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Seriously? holy shit. Did they talk about a release date, at all?



Afaik it was confirmed that the game will be released  with the SF movie in Q1 09.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 21, 2008)

I just read March 9th, fuck! 

I want to play more...


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey is fair over or i can still go down there to play?

(I was really lazy today,MC donald's made me sleepy)


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 21, 2008)

What do you mean if it's over? Chinatown fair is the name of the arcade, they have SF4 you can go and play right now if you want. They don't close until 12 am or so.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 21, 2008)

News have it that the Chun-Li movie is going to be released on Feb. 27 and Ono or whomever said they wanted to release the game back to back with the movie. So there you have it...SF4 might come out then.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 21, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What do you mean if it's over? Chinatown fair is the name of the arcade, they have SF4 you can go and play right now if you want. They don't close until 12 am or so.



OMG i did not know that........(it's the one right next to some yugioh shop right?)

also what time do they open?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 21, 2008)

Not too sure. I'll just copy paste Nohoho's (godlike ST Blanka player) post over at SRK.
Has info on how to get to the place.


nohoho said:


> I typed up some info about Chinatown Fair (CF) arcade and the surrounding area. Post if you want to get some games! Play more Guilty Gear, ya bastards!
> 
> *Location*
> 
> ...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 21, 2008)

^Damn, getting around to places in NY sounds like a bitch.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks i know were it is now.

I would Rep you but for some reason i can't.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Up doesn't have it, and I haven't heard anything about them getting it soon either. The next east coast Arcade to get it is TGA in Mass, and that's sometime in September.
> I did hear some rumors about how The Break in Jersey might be getting it, highly doubt it.



That sucks.  If the Break does get it, brix will be shat.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys I'm doing some fanart.





more are coming.

If you want them as a sig you can PM me.

Somebody already did something like that.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2008)

andysensei said:


> That sucks.  If the Break does get it, brix will be shat.


I actually heard UP does have it, but that it was down or something not sure.
You'll have to look into that yourself.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Hey guys I'm doing some fanart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice well drawn.

Small request on Vega(claw)?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 22, 2008)

I second Claw, and motion for 'Gief as well.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 23, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Thanks i know were it is now.
> 
> I would Rep you but for some reason i can't.


When you decide that you want to go, let me know either through pms or MSN/AIM.
We can play some Guilty Gear over there while we wait to play SF4.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ehh iam a toal scurb in GG...(i play it with my friends at home,on a controller,)


----------



## jkingler (Aug 23, 2008)

Scrubs can learn. Scrubbiness is in the mind. Release the scrubby mindset and you may one day evolve into a tourneyfag.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

lol tourneyfag ftw?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 24, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Ehh iam a toal scurb in GG...(i play it with my friends at home,on a controller,)


Ah, I actually hold gatherings and play on console most of the time. 
3 of NY's best players play on Pad.



Mael said:


> Scrubs can learn. Scrubbiness is in the mind. Release the scrubby mindset and you may one day evolve into a tourneyfag.





The Drunken Monkey said:


> lol tourneyfag ftw?


What's wrong with entering a tournament for the game that you play?
I still find that term to be very fucking stupid.

O.K I looked up the definition and got this

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tourneyfags are people who make up (often on the spot) and play by non-official rules for video games. These rules are crated as to best suit their play style and/or play ability at any given time.

A tourneyfag of a profound competitive nature is a person who feels that "fun" ruins any aspect of competition from a given video game, and thus any articles that may provide a random occurrence or event within a video game must be removed (or disregarded where appropriate).




Yeah, that doesn't apply to Arcade fighters like Street Fighter and the like, so yeah Tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should be reserved for Smash Players only.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 24, 2008)

The whole tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) then was made when causal smash players met up with people who play in toruneys(most likely just people who lied and say they do)

Alot of Casusal player in melee would go to a toureny and die with in like 30sec due to pros able to 

1.gimp(take them off the edge)
2.Mindgame(wavedashing was them quick way to confuse a newbie 

This can be compared to good players in SF3s can parry the living crap out of scurbs in the game.

Plus be Tourneys have a ruleset.
1.No items(items are random and people are playing for $$$)
2.Stage bans(random events,some are too big which promotes stalling or just uneven.)
3.Infintes ban(olny Infinte not is fox's Dilll shine which isn't cuz nobody can keep doing it forever)
4.5-7min time
5.counter pick rules(if you lose you can chose next stage.)

The rules make the game "a fighting game" then a party game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2008)

Says on SRK that UP does have SF4.. I must make a trip there in the near future!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What's wrong with entering a tournament for the game that you play?
> I still find that term to be very fucking stupid.
> 
> O.K I looked up the definition and got this
> ...



Often times, the term tourneyfag is solely boasted at Smash. I think the ones who use it elsewhere assume all fighters require you to strip gameplay elements to become a wannabe fighter, like Smash does.

Nope, all regular fighting games do do is strip the idea of a coherent plot, save for the main character


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

I was feeling kind of "eeeehhhhh" about this, but now that I know Cammy is in it.. Oh, I'm definitely getting in.

I love Cammy. She was a blast to use in Street Fighter Alpha 3.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> require you to strip gameplay elements to become a wannabe fighter, like Smash does.



What's with the hate for smash?

For a game technical as MVC2 Smash gets alot of hate.


Oh guys iam head over To Chinatown fair with my Sucky Pad skillz.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> What's with the hate for smash?
> 
> For a game technical as MVC2 Smash gets alot of hate.
> 
> ...



I don't hate Smash, but I do think when people take out the hectic items that make Smash a great, furious fest of fun and literally strip most of the stages, content, and characters down to the single digits, it is very insulting.

Smash = party game. It is no Garou, Street Fighter, or King of Fighters. Sort of like how Mario Kart is no Gran Turismo or Forza.

Getting good at Smash is by taking out a chunk of what the game offers, and I really do think, by doing that, the game isn't really meant for such play. Otherwise, it'd be the main meat of the game, with extras stringing from that flesh.


----------



## Akira (Aug 26, 2008)

Smash will NEVER require the same degree of skill that proper fighters such as 3S need. It's a fun game to play with friends but as Goofy said in order to "get good" at Smash a lot of the components have to be removed to the point of which you aren't really playing the same game. Although my personal preference for 1v1s is items off, people who just play religiously under those rules without using half of the game's content are missing the point.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't hate Smash, but I do think when people take out the hectic items that make Smash a great, furious fest of fun and literally strip most of the stages, content, and characters down to the single digits, it is very insulting.
> 
> Smash = party game. It is no Garou, Street Fighter, or King of Fighters. Sort of like how Mario Kart is no Gran Turismo or Forza.
> 
> Getting good at Smash is by taking out a chunk of what the game offers, and I really do think, by doing that, the game isn't really meant for such play. Otherwise, it'd be the main meat of the game, with extras stringing from that flesh.



1.Whats fun to you may be different to me,so the debate about what/how the game should be played is only personal.

2.All characters are playable in toruneys BTW(like in any fighting game there a tier list)

3.Even with items Ken in melee would still destory.

I think if would best if i show some Video of what iam talking about.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 26, 2008)

*Right near my school!!!*



Skeets said:


> Not too sure. I'll just copy paste Nohoho's (godlike ST Blanka player) post over at SRK.
> Has info on how to get to the place.


I didn't know there was a arcade with sf4 near my school "BMCC" (green circle) I'll be there around 3pm starting tomorrow!!!Check my profile for my pic!!!


----------



## Akira (Aug 26, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> 1.Whats fun to you may be different to me,so the debate about what/how the game should be played is only personal.
> 
> 2.All characters are playable in toruneys BTW(like in any fighting game there a tier list)
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> First of all, everyone who played Melee PRETTY MUCH used one of five characters (Fox, Falco, Sheik, Marth and Falcon) so the fact that it's basically impossible to beat a good Fox if you're using say, Link or Bowser shows that the game isn't very well balanced.



Umm no there are alot for people who use different characters,for some reason alot of people think that it's just those 5....



> I'll give you an example; The shine you mentioned is MASSIVELY overpowered, and therefore doesn't require much skill to actually use tactically during matches assuming you've got the actual button actions nailed you can spam it and most opponents outside of the EVO final will die as a result.



No the shine is not over powered,it is quite strong tho like yuns genji or chun 2ndsuper.

What does destory low lvl players is wavedashing+mindgames which would be compared to parrying in 3s Lowlvl players don't not how to react or pedict the movement and are well, destoryed. 




> If you think Melee requires more skill than 3S, you've been playing against some fucking scrubby 3S players.



I can say the same for you in melee,but iam don't what to get into what game is more "Skillful"(tho i can i started that)but more into that melee troneys are as much a fighting game as 3s is.

but i don't think what i say could change any of you guys minds anyway...........

oh BTW i can't make it to CF i have to fix some thing's at home.


----------



## Akira (Aug 26, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Umm no there are alot for people who use different characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant those five characters are the most frequent high-placers in tournaments. My bad, when I said "everyone" I meant top tier melee players.

I can appreciate that there is a lot of skill to Melee, but I don't think it comes near 3S.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I meant those five characters are the most frequent high-placers in tournaments. My bad, when I said "everyone" I meant top tier melee players.
> 
> I can appreciate that there is a lot of skill to Melee, but I don't think it comes near 3S.



3s has it frequent high placing character in tournament too right?(my 3s knowledge is quite low since i stop playing a while ago)

I for the skill Wize it quite closer then you think,but i can't really show a person the depth of a game with well without them playing it,(since 70% of the game is about geting the other player to make a mistake by using setups and mindgames.)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 26, 2008)

You can't really say anything about both games unless you place high or is a top player in both games. Because to my eyes while Melee does have a lot of technicalities to it I still think it's a game of fast paced zoning and spamming out high priority moves. Once that high priority move hits or chain throw hits commence to doing big damage and gimp the other guy and edge guard him.

3s however is just a big guessing game of rock, paper, scissors and mixups. Also you can add in a game of how to run away from Genei-Jin and how to break Chun's defenses. You guys are silly for thinking Parries added a lot of depth. It was a helpful tool yes, but you have to understand that Parries while it gave the lower tiered characters a clutch chance it made the top tiers character insanely powerful.

Example?
There are many advanced parry techniques and "safe" parry attempts. There is a lot and I can't remember them from the top of my head but you can guess and attempt so many parries with almost no risks for a huge reward. Ever watch Aruka play? He's a top Ibuki player and this guy taps down like there is no tomorrow fishing out for a low parry. Ken players just loves to tap down right after a Strong-Fierce chain combo for a safe attempt. You can do a lot of shit like throwing with Down+Throw. If they hit you low you'll parry but if they throw you you'll tech, if they block you throw them.

Oh yea...Parries eliminated character diversity and zoning. Don't believe me? Watch any decent match videos and everyone fights at the exact same distance with almost the same exact gameplan.

Edit:
3s is no better than Melee in terms of brokeness. Evo this year had 6 or more Chuns in the final with the exception of a few Yuns. The 2 most dominating characters in the game frequently shuts down the whole cast. Chun on paper beats everyone with the exception of losing to Yun 4/10. Yun beats everyone in the game with the exception of being neutral to Ken 5/10.

That's why once I started playing ST seriously I never looked back at 3s.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys play Guilty Gear, most balanced game out...


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Hey guys play Guilty Gear, most balanced game out...



huh oh it's good...

(poor GG until Blueblaze.)

But any tips on fighting "Geif" In sf4?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 26, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> huh oh it's good...
> 
> (poor GG until Blueblaze.)
> 
> But any tips on fighting "Geif" In sf4?



What character are you using?


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got back from playing CVS at the bagel shop (lol I know)

It ate my 50 cents 

But I did get the 2nd rank. And it was my first time playing CVS.





AND THERE IS A SF4 IN PHILLY!


YEEEEAAAAH!!!


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Claw. 

His spining attack(ehh...i need to cacth up on street fighter)Shuts out anything else but small pokes.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 26, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Claw.
> 
> His spining attack(ehh...i need to cacth up on street fighter)Shuts out anything else but small pokes.



I'm not too familiar with Claw's new movesets but in theory I think Gief totally dominates this whole matchup. Lariats should shutdown all of your Wall Dives so I advise you not to throw those out unless it's for a meaty or something. 

You can try to frustrate and space Gief out using c.Forward or c.Strong. If you're going to use the c.Strong make sure it's at max range or at a safe spot or else Gief would reversal SPD you. With the correct distance I THINK you can anti-air Gief cleanly with the s.Roundhouse. If he's in too close don't even try to anti-air and just block accordingly. Then just make good judgement on whether to jump out of a SPD or not.

This is just going to be tough for you unless you find some better advice. I'm sure Gief can stuff both your c.Forward and c.Roundhouse with his c.Roundhouse if he does it early enough. Just make good judgement with your pokes and outzone him and if you're going for a pressure string, make sure you mix it up because Gief players can just spin the stick violently and mash on all 3 punches to SPD you inbetween strings.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I'm not really into fighting games, but saying Smash isn't a real fighting game is just wrong. To play Melee requires alot of skill, and watching tournament fights is actually pretty damn impressive! Look up matches on youtube!


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 26, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Well, I'm not really into fighting games, but saying Smash isn't a real fighting game is just wrong. To play Melee requires alot of skill, and watching tournament fights is actually pretty damn impressive! Look up matches on youtube!


Smash is a party game, fact.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 27, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Smash is a party game, fact.



Does it matter?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 27, 2008)

It doesn't matter at ALL.

I like 3S more and it takes a lot of skill, but Smash is more technical. U can deny it all u want. And its exploiting those technicalities and fuckin tricks with each character that takes a shitload of skill.

A person can be good with the basics but will still get fuckin raped by someone who knows how to do all that crazy shit that shouldn't be happening.

3S, its ALOT easier to grasp the fundamentals...but it takes forever to to even be good at executing them. And experience is a must to be able to predict how your opp may act (so u can parry).

People need to quit being fuckin fanboys and just accept your favorite/preferred game or whatever isn't the end all be all to everything.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 27, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> 1.Whats fun to you may be different to me,so the debate about what/how the game should be played is only personal.
> 
> 2.All characters are playable in toruneys BTW(like in any fighting game there a tier list)
> 
> ...


----------



## Biolink (Aug 27, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> What's with the hate for smash?
> 
> For a game technical as MVC2 Smash gets alot of hate.
> 
> ...



Heck no.

Smash is not even close to as Technical as Smash is. That's just Bull. Nothing is as Technical as MvC2, except maybe Virtua Fighter.

Again just because there is a lot of stuff to learn like short hop fast falling and a bunch of terminologies does not mean it's automatically equal to Marvel. It's a whole lot harder applying the techniques in Marvel matches, especially when you risk getting Double snapped on some bullshit, by Psylocke and losing a character just because of one mistake. You do not have to worry about any of that in a Smash match. Those matches are entirely 1 on 1, and getting caught in a Fox, Falco, or Marth combo means you probably messed up and weren't dodging well enough or controlling space well enough. Most of that stuff does not even matter in a Marvel match. You can play nearly perfect, have one minor slip up and lose the match.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 27, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Not impressed.
> 
> Waveshining, Wavedashing, shine spiking. All of that shit is easy.


It's easy to see that  your lieing at that point.


> No way in hell does Smash take more skill though. I'd say to an extent yeah it is more Technical, but it's nothing any serious Fight player won't be able to do. I mastered waveshining, shffling, short hop double lasers, Marth's chain grab, the Ken combo, and a bunch of other shit that I have forgotten all in a week and a half of taking the game seriously and learned how to apply all that shit during the match,


Wow really you should go to a toruney make some money on it.

Also how do you do short hop 'Double" lazers?

I mean wow it took the pros years and you an week....




> Most of 3s's players didn't even give it a serious glance, because nobody takes that game, but especially it's community serious.



It does not matter as long the people playing it are still playing it.-



Biolink said:


> Again just because there is a lot of stuff to learn like short hop fast falling and a bunch of terminologies does not mean it's automatically equal to Marvel. It's a whole lot harder applying the techniques in Marvel matches, especially when you risk getting Double snapped on some bullshit, by Psylocke and losing a character just because of one mistake. You do not have to worry about any of that in a Smash match.



Do you know how easy it is to get auto-killed/gimped in melee?

i would keep on with do you how hard XX is but no you don't.




> Those matches are entirely 1 on 1, and getting caught in a Fox, Falco, or Marth combo means you probably messed up and weren't dodging well enough or controlling space well enough. Most of that stuff does not even matter in a Marvel match. You can play nearly perfect, have one minor slip up and lose the match.



Same in smash there been so many times when player's pull upsets, just cuz you relax  a bit.
------------------------------------


1.Guys iam not dissing on 3s i love that game it's still in my ps2 now and i don't even mind losing my money to it at the arcade.(But ST4 a whole buck wtf.....)But i trying to show you guys that smash is a pretty good fighting game,with alot of depth.

2.We should make a thread about this if you want to keep going but this is kinda off topic.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 27, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Heck no.
> 
> Smash is not even close to as Technical as Smash is. That's just Bull. Nothing is as Technical as MvC2, except maybe Virtua Fighter.


Ever played Guilty Gear?
Shit gives Marvel players headaches.

Soulbadguy, no Smash is not a great fighting game, because it's not meant to be one.
What depth? People bitch if you use items or certain stages, thus limiting the game by about 50%(bogus figure) then there's the limited character choices, since the majority of the cast are unplayable even in casuals.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 27, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Ever played Guilty Gear?
> Shit gives Marvel players headaches.
> 
> Soulbadguy, no Smash is not a great fighting game, because it's not meant to be one.
> What depth? People bitch if you use items or certain stages, thus limiting the game by about 50%(bogus figure) then there's the limited character choices, since the majority of the cast are unplayable even in casuals.



1.People win tourney without item still win with items......
2.I can play the game anyway i want if i want to play it like a fighting game i can.
3.Limited to playable characters??? Umm nope.(why to people keep thinking that?)


Someone make a thread(My thread makeing skillz are under -9000!!!) for this so we can keep the discussion of ST4 going.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 27, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> It's easy to see that  your lieing at that point.



Great Rebuttal 

You have nothing to say so it obviously must be a lie to make my points stronger. Nice...



> Wow really you should go to a toruney make some money on it.



There is literally no competition up here for Fighters, but if it ever came to it, I'd like to try one if they are still playing Melee



> Also how do you do short hop 'Double" lazers?



Fox McCloud, that ring any bells. Slightly tap the Y Button for Jump(Fox has a lot less frames for his short hop than Falco does), B, fastfall.



> I mean wow it took the pros years and you an week....



It took the Pro's years to discover glitches like the wavedash. Shit that wasn't intended to be in the game. Not all of it was relevant stuff that was supposed to be in the game. It took me a little over a week(Playing nothing, but Smash) to discover what the Pro's had discovered and already knew. I'm not claiming to be the very best, at it. Of course I won't be the best at it, I gave the game up after two weeks, but I can do it.






> It does not matter as long the people playing it are still playing it.-



It does kind of matter if the greater community does not even care about the game, and then you say stuff like the game is as technical as Marvel, but I guess that could go both ways.





> Do you know how easy it is to get auto-killed/gimped in melee?



Yeah I've seen it before. And? I see a lot less of that, than I see bullshit happen in Marvel



> i would keep on with do you how hard XX is but no you don't.



Yeah my mistake about that one. Guilty Gear somehow slipped my mind. Roman Cancels, False Roman Cancels, BnB's all that good stuff. I(try to) main Testament, and Ky-Kiske. Yeah I'd say XX Slash & Accent Core are probably the toughest in terms of 2D fighters.




> Same in smash there been so many times when player's pull upsets, just cuz you relax  a bit.



There are upsets in every game. Of course since Smash players play 5 stocks there is slightly more room for error. I never said it didn't happen, but there's a whole lot more room for error. I've seen more Smash comebacks, than I have seen people come back when they are down to Cyclops, Psylocke, or Captain Commando which is more of the point I was trying to make.
------------------------------------


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 27, 2008)

I would like to keep going about smash but Please make thread about this.

Cuz this is really offtopic.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's that thread you were talking about: Most "Technical" Fighter

There you go, fellas. Feel free to migrate your previous posts into that thread. Or, better yet, if you ask a mod to move them over, they can do it and then they won't be in here.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 27, 2008)

^^thanks for making that.

Does any one have mabye a list with pic's of the alt-costumes for the game?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 28, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> to the to cancel a refecltor(aka shine)into one more "Shine" you must Shine-Jump-Washdash were you want to go(basicly airdoge very low to the ground)Shine again-repeat,also notice that the guy is doing this while moving.



Unintended glitches (like wavedashing) don't improve a games technical level.  

The entire point behind SSBM is to be a simplistic fighter that is more party-acceptable.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Unintended glitches (like wavedashing) don't improve a games technical level.
> 
> The entire point behind SSBM is to be a simplistic fighter that is more party-acceptable.



Say that in the new thread..

please.

Ok guy iam heading to Chinatown fair to play for a bit(leaving CF around 3-4).

I will write my name as soulbadguy.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hell yeah!!!*



Soulbadguy said:


> Say that in the new thread..
> 
> please.
> 
> ...



See you there!!!


----------



## Hellion (Aug 28, 2008)

Has a release date been set for this on consoles


----------



## Akuma (Aug 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Has a release date been set for this on consoles




No but most people say february


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 29, 2008)

I saw sf4 yesterday at chinatown fair! It was great!!! But poor Balrog nobody ever picks him!!!


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 29, 2008)

I saw like one guy use him....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 29, 2008)

Akuma's playable now.


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2008)

I wonder if they'll keep 3S Akuma playstyle with his minimal defence and maximum attack?


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 29, 2008)

*Only 2 raging demon supers!!!*



Duy Nguyen said:


> Akuma's playable now.



Where's my ground punch and kick super!!!? Soulbadguy hope you can tell me when chinatown fair has him playable!!!



Mael said:


> So long as they keep the Shin-Shoryuken, I'll be happy.


Does ryu still have this move?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 29, 2008)

I've not seen any Shin-Shoryukens. Aside from Tatsunoko vs. Capcom, that is. 

/loves SS; can't wait for TvC on the Wii


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 29, 2008)

No, Ryu does not have ShinSho in SF4. As for Akuma both his super and ultra is the Raging Demon. Just one does more damage and faster than the other.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 30, 2008)

sorry to change the subject, but could someone PLEASE show me a video with Alex?
the big blue guy with the yin-yang stomach? actually i think his name is Adam.....
to get back on subject, I think that Akuma got nerfed. I dunno y, but it looks like he got nerfed since sf3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 30, 2008)

His name is Seth, you can find him on youtube easily.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2008)

are their any good review/gameplay on zangief?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 31, 2008)

Muk said:


> are their any good review/gameplay on zangief?



Zangief is very good in SF4. He's actually ranked pretty high right now on the tiers. They nerfed his Lariat because during Beta the Lariat when timed correctly can anti-air all jump-ins. 

SPDs still have very good range and ticks like crossup body splash, c.jab jab, SPD still works like magic. Also I posted a few pages back about this weird property on your wakeup that can be abused using command grabs.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 31, 2008)

El Fuerte has an infinite lol. 
GFW Radio


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2008)

well that's kinda funny, run stop fierce!


----------



## Akira (Aug 31, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Zangief is very good in SF4. He's actually ranked pretty high right now on the tiers. They nerfed his Lariat because during Beta the Lariat when timed correctly can anti-air all jump-ins.
> 
> SPDs still have very good range and ticks like crossup body splash, c.jab jab, SPD still works like magic. Also I posted a few pages back about this weird property on your wakeup that can be abused using command grabs.



Do you have any links to a current tier list? I was going to play Sagat in SF4 but I don't want him to either be god or bottom tier.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 31, 2008)

The game is still new, no real tier last have been made.
BUT! So far Sagat is looking to be top tier.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 31, 2008)

Seems like Gief, Sags, and Ryu are tops so far. This is all speculation, though.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 31, 2008)

Mael said:


> Seems like Gief, Sags, and Rufus are tops so far. This is all speculation, though.



Corrected.

Ken seems way better than Ryu in this, from the several sources I heard from. 
Duy was right about Ken's Kara throw, I heard some really beefy shit about it.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm amazed that I forgot about Rufus. 

/loves Rufus

I'll have to take your word for it, re: Ken. I've not read much about the shotos yet.


----------



## omniwind (Aug 31, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Corrected.
> 
> Ken seems way better than Ryu in this, from the several sources I heard from.
> Duy was right about Ken's Kara throw, I heard some really beefy shit about it.



Yes, Ken is cooler than Ryu. Though I only use the 3 main shotokan user even if it costs me a win.  

Ken, Akuma then Ryu, though Akuma is superior, a mainly use Ken.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2008)

Hell regardless of what anyone says I find it almost impossible for Ryu to be Top Tier lol.

I think that is merely a result of it being fairly early and people just figured out how to do good with Ryu consistently ya dig.

People have been puttin Kens kara on 3s chunli level....yeah. I think in time Ken will once again outrank ryu (but i will always play with ryu over ken). But with no air blocks and EX air fireballs I don't see how Akuma will be anything below top. His red fireball is back hitting for 3 beating out anyother projectile...wtf. If he still has his demon flip grab...goddamn.

I've seen vids of Rufus and he's nasty. Not even right.

And with El Fuerte's latest development along with his grabs and crazy moves shouldn't he be pretty high up?


----------



## Akira (Aug 31, 2008)

^I think El Fuerte has abysmal stamina so it would probably limit him from top tier status.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2008)

figured that much. But would he prolly perform around Dudley lvl? I'm not a tourneyfag (lol) so I'm not one to try to spit info like i'm that good, but i like keepin up wit the info.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 31, 2008)

I think Ken and Ryu are at a stalemate right now in terms of tiers and whatnot. Outside of Ken having a sick Kara-Throw...Ryu's Ultra is VERY easy to juggle off of a FADC or a traded Shoryu; j.strong can juggle into an Ultra as well. Also Ryu's fireball is a ton times better than Ken's and his EX version actually knocks you down. I don't know about Ken because I haven't played SF4 for the longest time due to school, but Ryu can link c.strong, c.fierce and c.forward off of his c.strong. Oh yes, c.jab can link into c.strong as well.

So combos like c.strong -> c.strong -> c.forward -> EX Fireball works and does a beefy amount of damage. Ken can probably do the same if both of their c.strong have the same properties but Ken's EX Fireball has weak recovery and no knockdown. However, I haven't yet tried it but I think you can FADC an EX Fireball into s.strong-fierce xx Fierce Shoryu if the opponent isn't crouching.

Also the timing on Ken's FADC after a Shoryu into an Ultra is very strict. I know it is hit dependant and maybe even character specific. Akuma is going to eclipse both of them very soon I believe, if not already.

In terms of tiers I'd put Rufus, Sagat, Gief, and Abel very high in the tiers right now. But since they just discovered El Fuerte's I guess I'd have to throw him into the mix as well. Rufus and Sagat are for sure way up there, the rest are kinda floaty. C.Vipers sucks total ass.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 31, 2008)

^Pfft Viper pwns the roster.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 31, 2008)

viper is LOL .
abel is too, cuz he french XD
i cant wait to play as El Fuerte tho, hes epic win


----------



## Akira (Aug 31, 2008)

^Ehh, I'm getting a little annoyed at fighting games needing a compulsory Lucha Libre wrestler.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 31, 2008)

I havent had a chance to play it yet, is there a way to check arcade avilability in a given state?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I havent had a chance to play it yet, is there a way to check arcade avilability in a given state?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^Ehh, I'm getting a little annoyed at fighting games needing a compulsory Lucha Libre wrestler.



Now you know them ese's (or essays as sum fool on this board put it) been crossing the border and have been talkin out the side of their necks for sum rep. Whats more mexican than a lucha? I'll be damned if we get some fool in one of those big hats.

I was thinkin about ordering a sf4 machine...but i slapped myself and remembered i got school loans to pay off. I lack patience.

GA never gets shit as far as arcades goes. My dumbass school took out Tekken 5 and put in some golf shit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 31, 2008)

Damn, fuck Cali for having so many machines.

Does anyone know what Akuma's alt. costume looks like?


----------



## Akira (Sep 1, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Now you know them ese's (or essays as sum fool on this board put it) been crossing the border and have been talkin out the side of their necks for sum rep. Whats more mexican than a lucha? I'll be damned if we get some fool in one of those big hats.
> 
> I was thinkin about ordering a sf4 machine...but i slapped myself and remembered i got school loans to pay off. I lack patience.
> 
> GA never gets shit as far as arcades goes. My dumbass school took out Tekken 5 and put in some golf shit.




Nooo you misunderstood me. I don't have a problem with Lucha Libre wrestlers, it just doesn't show much originality when so many fighting games have one, its gradually becoming a cliche.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 1, 2008)

the only other lucha i can think of is the dude from virtua fighter.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Nooo you misunderstood me. I don't have a problem with Lucha Libre wrestlers, it just doesn't show much originality when so many fighting games have one, its gradually becoming a cliche.



QTE.

Also has anyone fond any true great use for focus attacks yet(mean some really game changeing.)


----------



## Biolink (Sep 1, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> the only other lucha i can think of is the dude from virtua fighter.



There's also one from the KOF series


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Isn't King from Tekken a lucha, Armor King too.


----------



## Akira (Sep 1, 2008)

VF-El Blaze
Tekken- King + Armour King
KOF- There is one but I don't know since I don't play it
SF- El Fuerte

Those are the biggest fighting game franchises, and I wouldn't be surprised if there's a lucha in the new DOA.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 1, 2008)

i can't wait to fuck every 1 up on xbox live
i hope it will be on 3rd strikes level.. they need parrying so bad all your gonna see is hadoukens after hadoukens..
also i heard it's slower than street fighter 2


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 1, 2008)

x_Zen_x said:


> i can't wait to fuck every 1 up on xbox live
> i hope it will be on 3rd strikes level.. they need parrying so bad all your gonna see is hadoukens after hadoukens..
> also i heard it's slower than street fighter 2



It's Bit faster then SFT2 to me(around the same)

There something focus parry with allows to parry one hitbox(i think)but you still take some dmg that recovers overtime.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 1, 2008)

ohh right.. yeah i seen that other parry thing on videos.. 
i doubt they'll have any sf4 arcades in my city thats the thing i hate so bad it was the same with 3rd strike i only had xbox live and my cousin to play..


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 1, 2008)

you should check the arcades mabye you will find one.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> VF-El Blaze
> Tekken- King + Armour King
> KOF- There is one but I don't know since I don't play it
> SF- El Fuerte
> ...



tiger from KOF series but he sux.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 1, 2008)

*@ Soulbadguy:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The uses for FAs are slowly being explored right now. For the most part FAs are used for 3 things right now, an Anti-Air, advancing tool, and a small Mixup option. Every character has a different animation for FA like some have more range and speed than the others. 

For example when Vega goes for a random Walldive at full screen, back in ST your option are VERY limited but in SF4 you can charge up an FA. If Vega decides to fake the Walldive you can just Dash Cancel it and not risk anything unlike going for a Shoryuken. If Vega does Walldive into you, you will absorb the hit, counter hit, crumble him and go for a combo.

Another option is to advance. During a fireball war you can use it to absorb fireballs and advance. While there is the bad side of FAing fireballs it helps you find that sweet spot to poke the other guy or go for a crossup.

The other one is the Mixup. During a knockdown you can use FA as a meaty. On certain characters this mixup can prove to be very effective. Lets take Ryu for example. When he is knockdown you advance forward and charge up the FA. Level 1 FA only crumple on counter hit but it's still safe on block and is still Dash Cancelable when it hits so it still leaves you the agressor in control almost. Same goes for Level 2 FA except it always crumple when hit. Level 3 FA is where the real mixups begin. Since Level 3 FAs are unblockable this strategy comes to shine. It's not hard to see the Level 3 because all FAs are noticable during animation. When the opponent sees the Level 3 FA he'll know he can't block it so he'll have these options. If they have a fast armor breaker like Blanka's Ball they can wakeup Blanka Ball and break your armor. Ryu can't do that, his armor breaker is the Tatsu which can startup pretty slow. Ryu is now almost forced to go for an EX Shoryuken which does 2-hits to break through the super armor or dash back. Dash backs in SF4 have invincibility frames by the way. Both of those options can be negated by you the agressor canceling your FA and dash backwards. The Shoryu will whiff and if they back up you to some extent still have the advantage especially if you're close to a wall now.

In the newer El Fuerte videos, Fuerte used that little FA mixup to setup his infinite like crazy. If the Level 3 FA hits or any FA gets absorbed and counter hit the opponent will crumple and allow Fuerte to for the infinite. The only way Ryu got out of it was that he dashed back, because wakeup Shoryus are too risky. Now Fuerte caught on, so in one of the matches Fuerte knew he was going to dash back so he canceled the FA by dashing back and went for his Ultra. Since Ryu dashed back he got Ultraed




*@ x_Zen_x:* Parries are dumb and I'm too lazy to explain why again. Fireballs are for real men.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 1, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Soulbadguy:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.

I don't mabye it's just were i play nobody seems to use them expect like one ken player who will do a wake up FA into a F-shoryuken which worked well.


Still iam trying to put them in my game more with Claw,which is hard for me since i have a hard time charging backdown on japanese-styled sticks.......


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yea, FADCing high priority moves like Shoryukens are an extremely safe and power option. I wakeup or random Fierce Shoryu into a FADC all the time when I have the meter for it. If it lands I can go for a juggle and turn the tide or I can Ultra for more free damage. If it gets blocked I either escaped from a dangerous position or I'm still in control of the fight cause I just dashed up into your face and can attempt to go for a throw.

One time I used the Fierce Shoryu as a meaty, FADCed (he blocked), and went for another Fierce Shoryu FADC. The second one hit and I went for an Ultra, he thought I was going throw him so I stuffed his throw with another Fierce Shoryu and got in some beefy damage.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> VF-El Blaze
> Tekken- King + Armour King
> KOF- There is one but I don't know since I don't play it
> SF- El Fuerte
> ...



damn forgot about king. He's too badass though, he doesn't count.

And I just remember the lucha in KOF. Dude with the eyepatch right? He was fun.

And please stop the begging of parries. They were cool but it made dang near erybodies approach in SF3 the same. Now its the return of the fireball spammers lol.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 1, 2008)

Luckily for me there's an arcade place in Toronto that has SFIV. I tried it once to see how it was and it was pretty good.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 3, 2008)

theres only like 2 arcades here and the only games it has are like time crisis and that bull shit. now 3rd strike on xbox live is shit because all the good players play on 2df and GP..

@ duy to top it off not being to parry in the air what kinda shit is that you can only hope you don't get hit


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 3, 2008)

x_Zen_x said:


> theres only like 2 arcades here and the only games it has are like time crisis and that bull shit. now 3rd strike on xbox live is shit because all the good players play on 2df and GP..
> 
> @ duy to top it off not being to parry in the air what kinda shit is that you can only hope you don't get hit



That was one of the reason why me and a lot of people don't like parries. People forgot how to grasp a real game of footsies so they just love to jump around everywhere neglecting any knowledge of footsies and having shitty zoning game. 

The secret to not getting anti-aired is as simple as...don't jump. The number of people not knowing how to play footsies and only jumping when they're in a good position is astounding nowadays.

Here's an example of how lost people are nowadays in terms of footsies. The first night I played SF4 I didn't get in any streaks because I didn't know which Shoryu was good as an anti-air. Next day I came back I learned that the Strong Shoryu anti-airs cleanly and I streaked 30 games on the first sit down. Fireball traps, Shoryuken baits and zoning are for real men.

Everyone needs to get GGPO and play ST now to learn basic footies or you're gonna eat it in SF4. Have fun jumping at Ken, Ryu, and Sagat because if they got 2 stocks and an Ultra (not hard to achieve), you're gonna eat it really hard. Can't forget about Rufus, that fatty will anti-air you at any angle with his Ultra.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 3, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That was one of the reason why me and a lot of people don't like parries. People forgot how to grasp a real game of footsies so they just love to jump around everywhere neglecting any knowledge of footsies and having shitty zoning game.
> 
> The secret to not getting anti-aired is as simple as...don't jump. The number of people not knowing how to play footsies and only jumping when they're in a good position is astounding nowadays.
> 
> ...



wow your lucky there a 6-win limit on our arcade.

3s killed alot of traps charge characters had,Also it turned fire balls+anti air specials into some minor pressure game.


but the focus parry is not so bad(since to my know it does not work in the air).

Tho i can see the pokeing game changing because of  focus attack's.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't believe that people are voting for a figurine to be included in the collectors addtion instead of DLC at the Capcom site


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I can't believe that people are voting for a figurine to be included in the collectors addtion instead of DLC at the Capcom site



r u fuckin serious? dumbasses.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 5, 2008)

DLC ?

I watch tourny matches and all the guile players do is sonic boom after each and when they jump in to attack they just get flash kicks that was the most boring thing i've seen... Also i haven't played it yet but when i do i will prob end up loving it

Urien needs to be here i don't know what i'm gonna do without him :'(


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 6, 2008)

Some pics of the fatty setup they have at Arcade Infinity.

Sorry for the shitty quality, camera phone.

HD wide screen jesus christ, but a dollar to play.










lol needs moar hadoken



This guy got 49 wins w/ Ryu.



The price definitely did not stop people from coming



I just played 3s though. 11 win streak =\


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2008)

God Germany is so backwater in the department of arcade


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 6, 2008)

Fucking Valle got 49 wins!?

Probably gonna hit AI soon for some SF4 when the crowd starts dying out, because that place is cramped as fuck.

*@ x_Zen_x:* It's not about him throwing the SB and AAing when needed it's about when and how he does it. Zoning and footsies is a game in itself. Guile is an all out reaction/trading character if he is reacting, countering, and trading effectively that guy is having hella lots of fun. I can watch tons of Guile vs. Ryu matches in ST and I still think it's crazy fun each time.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 6, 2008)

Iam a lucky bastard.... 

My arcade got one more sit down machine,plus tekken 7(or some new teken)spit the st4 crowd,so I got to really play all day(there's still a crapy 6-win limt tho).


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 6, 2008)

Fuck I didn't even know that's Valle lol. But yes, AI is cramped and will always be cramped. Also, lol asians.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 6, 2008)

Shame on you for not knowing that was Valle...

Soul, CF got the other set already? and Tekken 6? Wow good shit I'll start heading down more often to play.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone else going to the RanBat?



Probably gonna be there to scrub it out. Haven't touched SF4 in weeks.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 7, 2008)

Go donate that cash to Valle, DUY!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Fucking Valle got 49 wins!?
> 
> Probably gonna hit AI soon for some SF4 when the crowd starts dying out, because that place is cramped as fuck.


I can expect a Valle vs J. Wong battle soon enough.

Speaking of Justin Wong, does anybody know if SFIV hit the NYC arcades? Or is California once again one-upping us all? 


Chemistry said:


> Fuck I didn't even know that's Valle lol. But yes, AI is cramped and will always be cramped. Also, lol asians.


ROFL, asians. XD


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 7, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> I can expect a Valle vs J. Wong battle soon enough.
> 
> Speaking of Justin Wong, does anybody know if SFIV hit the NYC arcades? Or is California once again one-upping us all?


Read a few post back, I've stated several times that Chinatown Fair has the game, 2 in fact (4 cabinets).


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, dude.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 7, 2008)

this is so fucked !
when SF4 comes out here every will be godlike compared to me..
you all stick players then lol ?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL, how did you not know it was Valle?  I question your SF knowledge now, bro.

I remember watching him and Wong go at it at the SFIV event in ghetto L.A.  Good stuff.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, how did you not know it was Valle?  I question your SF knowledge now, bro.
> 
> I remember watching him and Wong go at it at the SFIV event in ghetto L.A.  Good stuff.



I'm sorry for not jerking off to pictures of pro players 

just playinnnn'


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I remember watching him and Wong go at it at the SFIV event in ghetto L.A.  Good stuff.



Who won?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 10, 2008)

FFA RanBat.

The level of play ain't at par with the recent Japanese videos but it's still a good watch. Guile is pretty solid...might even pick him up when I have some free time.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 10, 2008)

Wait, what?! They've already started with SF4 tournaments?!


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 10, 2008)

im so annoyed i used to live in canterbury near herne bay which has 2 street fighter 4 arcade machines so me and my bro are annoyed about moving!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello official SFIV sticks. 











They're made by Mad Catz... but they've employed the help of some fellow arcade stick enthusiasts at sdtekken.com to do so.  According to Markman, who was the one who helped in the design of the sticks, the premium sticks (i.e. larger ones) use the same parts as the Viewlix cabinets so no worries about quality there.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 12, 2008)

It would be nice to own an arcade stick. I know a friend who bought the Hori Real Arcade Pro 2 SA. He mainly uses it for Tekken, but it's a pretty good arcade stick.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2008)

More info about pricing and parts.



> $69.99 for the standard sticks
> $129.99 for the premuim sticks
> 
> $39.99 for the pads
> ...



Awesome sawwwwce.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 12, 2008)

whats up with those pads? are they made specifically for fighters cause i don't see the analogs....i can care less about analogs, as long as the d-pad is perfect. Just wondering if its made for fighters only.

And did they do away with the shoulder pads and really make u shift ur fingers across 6 buttons like that? 

I've always play on a controller so i can't find much enthusiasm sorry. Clearly if your an arcade tourneyfag (lol) u can cream ur pants tho.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, those pads are made for fighters. If they're anything like the previous SF pads then they're good stuff if you rather prefer playing on pad.

Those sticks at first glance looks pretty nice as well. I'd get one if I didn't have 2 sticks already.


----------



## Akira (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm definetly buying the premium stick, hopefully it will work on a pc too..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn, I'm guessing that last stick on the bottom is the regular one? I'll probably be getting that. I don't have enough money to throw down for a $130 one.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 12, 2008)

The premium pads are sounding like a purchase to me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2008)

130 is not bad for the premium ones.

what system ae they for? I see wires connected so I'm assuming its not ps3?


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 15, 2008)

OMGOMGOMGOMG i just played this game and it is so good i could cry i mean the graphics are sweet and the gameplay is even sweeter!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 15, 2008)

Ino vs. Daigo matches.

Part 1:
this video

Part 2:
this video

Ino is so nasty with those Focus Attacks. Take a look at Daigo's wins and losses, lol. There's like 1000+ for both wins and losses...who the hell said Daigo stopped playing.

Daigo needs to stop playing Ryu and pick up Ken or Sagat now!!!
Just look at that sick Kara-Throw!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2008)

andysensei said:


> 130 is not bad for the premium ones.
> 
> what system ae they for? I see wires connected so I'm assuming its not ps3?



They'll be out for 360 and PS3.

Anyway I need to stop coming in here, the suspense is killing me lol. No arcades here have it, and I doubt they will. So I'm stuck waiting for console


----------



## jkingler (Sep 15, 2008)

Get it, Ryu! 

/needs to see more Giefage in tourneys


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn, Daigo got killed in Part 1 but made a comeback in Part 2.

Who's Inoue, btw?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 15, 2008)

curious is this Daigo the same dude who's on the street fighter staff? or is it jus coincidence?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 15, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Take a look at Daigo's wins and losses, lol. There's like 1000+ for both wins and losses...who the hell said Daigo stopped playing.


Actually, that's not wins and losses, that's total matches and wins. If you look closely it shows his win percentage next to it and it reads 89.56%.

Ryu's looking better and better every time I see a video of him, and not just because of Umehara. With combos like Level 2 Saving Attack, dash, f+HP, d+LP, d+HP, HK Tatsumaki, what's not to love?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDkj22ZgH2g

And I know it's not just a Ryu thing, but how many things can he hit confirm an Ultra Combo off? I mean, Saving Attack Dash Cancels are all well and good, but after a Shakunetsu or even a Shinkuu Hadou Ken, seriously? Good lord.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> curious is this Daigo the same dude who's on the street fighter staff? or is it jus coincidence?



Different guy.  Daigo Umehara is the player.  Daigo Ikeno is the Capcom artist.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Sep 15, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> curious is this Daigo the same dude who's on the street fighter staff? or is it jus coincidence?



No, this is freaking Daigo Umehara.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 15, 2008)

*@ The Drunken Monkey:* Ino is a pretty well known top player in Japan. He use to be one of the best CvS2 back in the days.

*@ Wu Fei:* Nah just a coincidence.

Played some SF4 just now. I can't believe I ditched class to go play, but I guess it was worth it. The machines at Arcade Infinity are absolutely awesome. However, it kicked me out once I got 15 wins though, lol.

Also in other good news I got Ken's Kara-Throw down, yay!!! Now I gotta work on the c.short -> c.jab xx Fierce Shoryu hit confirm. Still not too use to the 3D graphics so I don't know if I hit them or when the animation is still in to cancel stuff sometimes.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 15, 2008)

oh okay thanks. I didn't know their whole name. It wouldn't be impossible to see a game designer owning in his game lol.

i'm still rocking back and forth waiting to play this damn game.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 15, 2008)

I gave up on using Vega(ATM)in SF4 moved on to Chun-lee.

I did decent with her even tho for a noob like me decent means i was able to pull at least one win....

(i was wishing there were more scrubs playing but every one there was really good).


I need to put down smash and focus on street fighter more since i will be going to some SF4 torneys in NY....(when it come out for home).


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

so the extra guys for the console version are going to be Akuma and Cammy so far right?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 16, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> so the extra guys for the console version are going to be Akuma and Cammy so far right?



Fei Long, Dan, and Cammy are in the consoles so far.

Akuma is already released in the arcades.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 16, 2008)

So to everyone who's already tried it. Does it live up to the expectations? Do you think It'll take over the number 1 spot as the best Street Fighter game yet? Will you play SF4 more than 3rd Strike?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Sep 16, 2008)

Ziko said:


> So to everyone who's already tried it. Does it live up to the expectations? Do you think It'll take over the number 1 spot as the best Street Fighter game yet? Will you play SF4 more than 3rd Strike?



hmmz, it's hard to tell. My thoughts on it is that SFIV turned out waaaay better than I'd expected (I thought the whole 2.5D thingy would fuck it up) but when I played it in Tokyo, it was freaking awesome. Although, I'm pretty sure I won't play this game more than 3S. I'm such a huge fan of 3S and I'm already too deep into the game. I still watch RanBats and other competitive vids when they're out.

So in other words, I will play SFIV alot, but not as much as 3S.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 16, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Actually, that's not wins and losses, that's total matches and wins. If you look closely it shows his win percentage next to it and it reads 89.56%.
> 
> Ryu's looking better and better every time I see a video of him, and not just because of Umehara. With combos like Level 2 Saving Attack, dash, f+Fierce, d+Strong, d+Fierce, Roundhouse Tatsumaki, what's not to love?
> 
> ...



Wow, it's scary that people have already gotten that good at the game... The oki game is so good that it reminds me of guilty gear...



Ziko said:


> So to everyone who's already tried it. Does it live up to the expectations? Do you think It'll take over the number 1 spot as the best Street Fighter game yet? Will you play SF4 more than 3rd Strike?



Definitely lives to up expectations and more and will definitely overcome 3s.

I'll start playing SF4 more when it comes out on console. $1 a play is just om nom nom to the wallet, regardless of how many wins you do get in the end


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Fei Long, Dan, and Cammy are in the consoles so far.
> 
> Akuma is already released in the arcades.



where did you got this info?

as far as I know the only one beeing confirmed its cammy because she won the poll of wich character we wanted to see.

I mean Dan its just another Ken,ryu and Akuma.
Fei long its mee..... lame.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 16, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> where did you got this info?
> 
> as far as I know the only one beeing confirmed its cammy because she won the poll of wich character we wanted to see.
> 
> ...



The official Japanese website has Fei Long and Dan arts under the console section or whatevers and that tidbit of information was confirmed months ago before arcade release.

*@ Ziko:* It way surpassed my expectations. The game is still very young right now so you're going to be seeing a pretty decent character variety. Also with it being young, the game still looks a bit like a fancier version of ST at first glance but once we start exploring the Focus Attacks more, things are going to be very interesting. A lot of people actually forget that FAs and FADCs are in the game. Like yesterday I did a ton of random Fierce Shoryukens and FADC it to get out of situations all the time and my opponent was like, damn you Focus a lot, I always forget that shit is in the game.

I wouldn't be surprised if the tiers completely switch and go insane when people start to figure more things about the FAs because every character's FAs differ in range and speed so we'll see what's up.

As of right now the biggest thing most people do with FAs are with Sagat, Ryu, and Ken. Random or Anti-Air Dragon Punch, FADC it, if it hits Ultra if it doesn't block or throw. Sagat and Ken does this really well because you can let 2-hits go through for Ken's Fierce Shoryu and FADC it and that gives enough time for you to react and Ultra or not. Sagat can FADC backwards so that leaves him in a safe position but if it hits he can still Ultra. However, Ryu is forced to FADC forwad all the time, but that doesn't stop him he can juggle that Ultra off a lot of shit already.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 16, 2008)

any new news about dan and fei long yet
?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 16, 2008)

Nothing new about the console exclusives so far, no, but a new CPU character is due to be unlocked on the 26th and it's been hinted to be Gouken.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 16, 2008)

Uhhh, shoto clones. I hope not, maybe some twists atleast.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 17, 2008)

from all the new possible characters, dan and fei long are just noot my liking.
Dan its just a wanabe ken and ryu, and Fei Long its a cheap rip of bruce lee, I hope they get discartet.

Besides its not fair, Cammy beated them in the poll fair and square followed by sakura.

btw their art was In the game? or it was just you know art like drawing?
I hope they get both discartet, there are better chars than those 2.

The current ones are fine, World Warriors plus the new 4 chars and Akuma and Cammy from the expansions.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 17, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> from all the new possible characters, dan and fei long are just noot my liking.
> Dan its just a wanabe ken and ryu, and Fei Long its a cheap rip of bruce lee, I hope they get discartet.
> 
> Besides its not fair, Cammy beated them in the poll fair and square followed by sakura.
> ...



Fei Long and Dan were announced waaay before Capcom decided to have that poll. I can care less about Dan but he's a comic relief for a lot of people and Fei Long's playstyle is very unique in the world of Street Fighter. 

A lot of the characters share similar characteristics and similar looking movestyles in SF but no one shares it with Fei Long. Maybe Yang from 3s but Yang don't got the amazing Chicken Wings.

If Rekkas stay safe and for some reason Fei Long gets a Kara-Throw...all hell is goint to break loose.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

I played 1 game earlier with SIM and felt disgusted...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 23, 2008)

Pro Tip: Don't pick Ken.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 23, 2008)

but Ken is my fav, why not?

Also going to Mott street to play it.


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Pro Tip: Don't pick Ken.



what's wrong with ken in SF4?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 23, 2008)

^^everyone picks him...


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2008)

well everyon picked him in 3s too ...

but other then that is there something wrong with him game wise ... XD


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 23, 2008)

That Ryu was sick


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 23, 2008)

Muk said:


> what's wrong with ken in SF4?



Average everything!!!
Shitty Fireball!!!
Unreliable Ultra!!!
Poor Focus Attack!!!

Also he loses to all of the current top tiers. 

Whatever he can do, Ryu can do better and whatever Ryu can do, Sagat can do better. The only thing Ken has that the other Shotos don't have is his huge kara-throw.


----------



## Akira (Sep 23, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Whatever he can do, Ryu can do better



Good. Ryu gets absolutely bitch slapped by Ken in 3s so I'm glad he's better this time round.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2008)

3S Ken is pretty fucking beast.

Abel and Viper > All, though.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's the boxart for SFIV.

*US*


*Europe*


Xbox 360 will have the same boxart.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

Europe has superior boxart.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 23, 2008)

I prefer the US one


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2008)

Chun boobs > Ryu.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 23, 2008)

Having Chun-Li being the main focus in the box art makes me think it'll be released the same time as the new SF movie...


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Having Chun-Li being the main focus in the box art makes me think it'll be released the same time as the new SF movie...


That's the idea.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 23, 2008)

But...that sucks...I want it NOW!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha they've been saying it'll be released with the movie for quite some time now 

I'd rather have it earlier, since I'm not putting much faith in the movie being good, but I want them to make online as perfect as possible. So they can take their time lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2008)

Ryu looks like he's taking a shit.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 23, 2008)

Chun Li one is better


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2008)

The Chunners box would be so much better if it showed her thunder thighs, but I'll take it over Hulk Ryu this time.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Haha they've been saying it'll be released with the movie for quite some time now
> 
> I'd rather have it earlier, since I'm not putting much faith in the movie being good, but I want them to make online as perfect as possible. So they can take their time lol.



Sf4 will have GGPO netcode, so it should be real good.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 24, 2008)

Things worth noting: He has a one handed Gou Hadouken that can also be fired diagonally. His "Hyper" Combo (Hyper, what the hell?) is called Kinjite Shouryuuken, while his Ultra Combo is my all time favorite, Shin Shouryuuken.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2008)

when does this game make it to the consoles???


----------



## Ronin0510 (Sep 24, 2008)

he's a .......BEAST. WHOA I AM SUPER HYPED!!!


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 24, 2008)

So Gouken has a fireball like oro?

Hopefully he's a charge type we don't need one more shoto.


Also his ultra is Shin-Shoryuken.


----------



## Akira (Sep 24, 2008)

*OH SHIT*

I'm maining Gouken. It's official.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2008)

oh shit ... now even gouken is in it?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2008)

Love how this went from mistranslation to April Fool's Joke to actually becoming real. xD

Hype +1000000000000000000

Dan vs Gouken in the consoles will be epic.  Battle of the God Tiers.



			
				Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Ignore the Rambo stuff on the left page



NEVAR!!!  A Sega Rambo shooter is of epic proportions, EPIC!!!


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 24, 2008)

For the purposes of this thread, not in general. Who can ignore Rambo?

Anyway, hopefully we'll get some footage of Gouken in action when he's unlocked as a CPU-only character on Friday.

Also, anyone heard the old school remixes yet? When fighting your rival in Arcade Mode, you get a remixed version of their original theme.

Ryu vs Sagat (Sagat's SFII Theme Remixed), Ryu vs Seth
this

Gouki vs Ryu (Ryu's SFII Theme Remixed), Gouki vs Seth
this


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea, I never knew they had the orginal remixed songs in the game until yesterday when I had to play alone at the arcade since it was fairly early for comp. I was messing around with Abel and when I fought Guile as my rival I was so shocked to hear the remixed song.

I am very curious on how Gouken is going to play like. He better not super suck.

Oh yea, did anyone see the new match videos on Game Chariot?
Ryu is sooooo naaaaaaasty. I'm switching over to Ryu now because fireball traps turns me on.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 24, 2008)

^Horny beast.

Gouken = Epic Win. I'm dying for Gameplay vids of him. =O


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Also, anyone heard the old school remixes yet? When fighting your rival in Arcade Mode, you get a remixed version of their original theme.
> 
> Ryu vs Sagat (Sagat's SFII Theme Remixed), Ryu vs Seth
> Source
> ...



Ah, about time I heard Ryu's theme considering they've been playing it in all the teaser trailers before.  So so awesome finally hearing it in-game.

Hope Gouken plays like Oro though... somewhat.  And I'm guessing Ryu learns Shin Shoryuken from him, canonically.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2008)

God damn, I love how Ryu's theme sounds.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hope Gouken plays like Oro though... somewhat.  And I'm guessing Ryu learns Shin Shoryuken from him, canonically.


Yeah, that seems logical. I'm pretty sure the original idea behind Shin Shouryuuken was that Ryu developed it himself from Metsu Shouryuuken, but oh well, those are retcons for you.

Not only that, but Gouki's ending in SFIV also explains why Ryu doesn't have any Metsu based Super Arts in SFIII, it turns out that Gouken sealed off the Satsui no Hadou.

Fighting game plots. Serious business.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 24, 2008)

Aww, Ken isn't being mentioned at all. ;_;


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 25, 2008)

So Gouken comes out tommorow correct?

I really wish I had the time to go to UP tommorow night, it'll probably be stupid hype in there.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that the boxart? I really hope not, because..well, I don't like having Chun-Lee in front!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 25, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Is that the boxart? I really hope not, because..well, I don't like having Chun-Lee in front!



Chun-Li is going to be in front of the US box and Ryu will be on the European one. The art of Chun looks hell of a lot better than Ryu though cause Ryu is damn fugly on that boxart.


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 26, 2008)

The official website has now been updated with more screens of Gouken, Rival Match Part.08 and a stream for the second anime trailer.

here
For Gouken screens and Rival Match Part.08.

http://www.capcom.co.jp/sf4/trailer/index.html
For Original Animation feat. Chun-Li. (There's also an English version, you can probably find it on YouTube.)

Edit: High quality vid of Gouken in action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKc7F_XVRLI

I like how his theme is a combination of Gouki's theme and that tranquil song that plays during the first anime trailer.

Regarding the way he plays, the CPU obviously doesn't do him justice, but I have to applaud Capcom for somehow being able to create yet another Ansatsuken character that looks like he plays absolutely nothing like the other shotos.

Also, his Shin Shouryuuken is now my favorite thing ever.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 26, 2008)

Anybody play Gouken yet? If so, is he dope?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 26, 2008)

Gouken looks pretty damn good. But man those Tatsus looks fucken worthless.

Here's hoping AI gets him in by next week, I'll let you guys know what's up.


----------



## Akira (Sep 26, 2008)

I know this is really early, but does anyone have an idea on the tiers at the moment?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I know this is really early, but does anyone have an idea on the tiers at the moment?



I'll do it on the top of my head, but I am 100% the Top 4 are correct the rest are a little floaty. Also it runs in no specific order in each category.

Top:
Sagat
Blanka
Rufus
Zangief

High-Mid:
Abel
M.Bison (Dictator)
Ryu
Dhalsim
Balrog (Boxer)

Mid:
Ken
Guile
E.Honda

Low:
Vega (Claw)
Chun-Li
El Fuerte
C.Viper

Noticed I didn't put in Akuma simply because not a lot of people play him so no one really tiered him in yet, in my opinion he's mid-tier at most. This tier list is taken mostly by memory from a tier list developed by Ino and various other Japanese sources. I don't know how much it has changed since then but I have to agree to a majority of that list.


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> The official website has now been updated with more screens of Gouken, Rival Match Part.08 and a stream for the second anime trailer.
> 
> Gintama 2009 calendar!
> For Gouken screens and Rival Match Part.08.
> ...



damn i want the movie 

this is probably another game i am getting for pc

@tier list:
so all the high tiers from sf3rdS went to the bottom list? aww


----------



## Akira (Sep 26, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'll do it on the top of my head, but I am 100% the Top 4 are correct the rest are a little floaty. Also it runs in no specific order in each category.
> 
> Top:
> Sagat
> ...



I had expected to see Sagat in Top, but Gief? awesome. Also I'd expected Bison and Abel to be top, but I guess it could change since the game isn't even technically out yet


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 26, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Gouken looks pretty damn good. But man those Tatsus looks fucken worthless.


I'm hoping his Tatsumaki functions more like an extravagant Shouryuuken. If it beats stuff out clean, at least it won't be a total loss. Kuuchuu Tatsumaki does look proper worthless though.



			
				Fenrir said:
			
		

> I know this is really early, but does anyone have an idea on the tiers at the moment?


According to a well known Japanese player, Ino, while its still too early to have a definitive tier list, what's been demonstrated so far suggests that the tiers go something like this:-

S
Zangief

AA
Sagat

A
Dictator
Ryu
Rufus

B
Chun
Ken
Boxer
Abel
Blanka

C
Viper
Fuerte
Guile

D
Honda
Dhalsim

F
Claw


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2008)

Holyshit Gief is on the top? holy shit ... i hope to see more Gief videos soon


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2008)

Had no idea Gief is currently ranked at the top, I definitely need to search up more videos on him.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 26, 2008)

When you can SPD everything, it's easy to be top.
Shit you can SPD Dictator out of his Scissors....

I agree with Ino's list. Sim and Claw are easily the worst characters in the game.
Though Fuerte will go up in the upcoming months once people start abusing that infinite/dizzy combo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> I'm hoping his Tatsumaki functions more like an extravagant Shouryuuken. If it beats stuff out clean, at least it won't be a total loss. Kuuchuu Tatsumaki does look proper worthless though.
> 
> According to a well known Japanese player, Ino, while its still too early to have a definitive tier list, what's been demonstrated so far suggests that the tiers go something like this:-
> 
> ...



Just from playing that looks exactly right.  Shit, the first day I played the game at that L.A. even it was obvious Gief was gonna be at least top.  Banishing Flat with stupid range and SPDs through pretty much anything and everything.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 26, 2008)

What's funny about Gief is that he's actually been nerfed...LOL.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2008)

Even if nerfed Gief is far too pimp to drop in the tier list.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 26, 2008)

He was nerfed back in the early builds. He can anti air all day with his lariats.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 26, 2008)

I have to greatly disagree with Ino's tier list. I don't fully understand why he ranked Dhalsim so low on the list. Dhalsim has an exception match up against almost all of the Shotos, he literally rapes Gief for free, and he effectively zone out a ton of the cast.

More recent Dhalsim match videos displays him being one hell of a character. Also putting Chun so high on that list is a big no-no, she's so bad, lol.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 27, 2008)

Having not played the game myself, all I have to go on are match videos, so I can't really comment on Ino's tier list at the moment.

Some more discoveries though.

1) Some people have reported the ability to cancel a Saving/Focus Attack into an Ultra Combo. Apparently, during the blue flash that appears the moment you absorb a hit, you can Super or Ultra Cancel. If this is true, airborne shotos trying to punish early Saving/Focus Attacks with a j.HK, HP Shouryuuken are now gonna get a lot more than they bargained for.

2) It seems kara-canceling has another use outside of kara-throws, as some people are now saying that Specials can be kara-canceled into EX Specials and Ultra Combos (supposedly because of the lenience in multiple buttons presses). While obviously canceling the startup of a Special into an EX Special is useless, this does lead to almost every character under the sun having a better Ultra Combo setup.

Give it time before either of these are confirmed though.

And now, for more Gouken footage.

Here's

It would appear that our good friend Gouken can not only follow up his throw, but also one of his Hyakki Shuu followups seems to be an aerial Saving/Focus Attack.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2008)

I was awaiting the day for Gouken to be in SF4.

Confirmation and shit made my balls drop.

Hope to get some games in with you guys once this is out in U.S.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 27, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> *snip*



Yea, the information in the thread on SRK is so damn vague so I can't fully grasp how and when to do this cancel. I'll have to try it out today when I go to Arcade Infinity with my friends. I'll let you guys know if I can figure something out, highly doubt it though but we'll see.

Also about Gief surprising everyone on the tier list. Just to let you know that command grabs in this game is ridiculously fast and the properties are so stupid that it grabs through the startup frames of a Dragon Punch.

Gief players can literally spin the stick like mad and piano/drum their punches inbetween your poke strings to SPD you. It's no joke, Gief is very damn scary when he closes the gap on you. Gief players can totally shut down Ken's c.lk -> c.lp hit confirm because you can reversal SPD the c.lp on block, hahahaha.


----------



## Akira (Sep 27, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, the information in the thread on SRK is so damn vague so I can't fully grasp how and when to do this cancel. I'll have to try it out today when I go to Arcade Infinity with my friends. I'll let you guys know if I can figure something out, highly doubt it though but we'll see.
> 
> Also about Gief surprising everyone on the tier list. Just to let you know that command grabs in this game is ridiculously fast and the properties are so stupid that it grabs through the startup frames of a Dragon Punch.
> 
> Gief players can literally spin the stick like mad and piano/drum their punches inbetween your poke strings to SPD you. It's no joke, Gief is very damn scary when he closes the gap on you. Gief players can totally shut down Ken's c.lk -> c.lp hit confirm because you can reversal SPD the c.lp on block, hahahaha.



Doesn't Gief's fire punch (can't remember the exact name) have almost broken range this time round?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Doesn't Gief's fire punch (can't remember the exact name) have almost broken range this time round?



Most people just call it "gloves" or "green hands/gloves".

The range is pretty alright and the recovery is still pretty good, ain't no ST status but still good. The EX version has invincibility frames so it can go through fireballs and it knocksdown.

Again like I said the SPD is so damn fast that you can do a Green Gloves *HIT!!!* and still SPD them right after.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 28, 2008)

Sucks that my favorite character Claw, looks to be at the bottom.

Oh well.

They still got another version of the game with Dan, Cammy, and Fei-Long coming out later on after the console version gets released, so hopefully he'll move up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 28, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> S
> Zangief
> 
> AA
> ...


Damn, Viper is actually that high, I knew Honda/Sim/Claw were bad, but I thought Viper is the worst character.. When I played her she just felt hopeless... No priority in her pokes, fromw hat I could find no decent anti air.. fierce knuckle was getting stuffed by everything (maybe I just timed it wrong?), and her damage seemed to be shit..


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Sucks that my favorite character Claw, looks to be at the bottom.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> They still got another version of the game with Dan, Cammy, and Fei-Long coming out later on after the console version gets released, so hopefully he'll move up.



Those characters are just in the console port, not another version entirely.
It's just the console port which is hopefully Arcade perfect so Claw is still gonna blow...;(


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 28, 2008)

Hopefully, Capcom patches up certain things in the game. Basically give a higher damage scaling for Claw and Viper, they have decent pokes and solid gameplay but their damage is just horrible. It doesn't help that they take extra damage as well. I swear Viper would hit me a million times and all I would have to do is land a few BnBs and Shoryukens to catch up again.

I'm telling you guys man...Dhalsim is a lot better than you think he is.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2008)

Shut up. Sim sucks.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 29, 2008)

Yoooo, i swear i heard the original high score chime from SF2 at the end of that Gouki vs. Ryu rival youtube video!

Damn y is Claw so low in Tiers. I want to play with him bad now. Just to kick folks ass and get his respect back up. 

GOUKEN!? Lol at him having the Shoto's SF3 moves. (shinshoryu, side kick, and rising tatsumaki). That double hadoken is like wow....cept akuma would rape that shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know why you guys want high tier Claw back.. Do you really wanna fight ST Claw again? He's fucking annoying.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 29, 2008)

lol i was the one playing as Claw . 

But then again i don't really see any way for Vega to be good in this particular game with its mechanics. Unless his roll is made into hadoken command or something, and it has like immediate startup. Cuz it looks like his aerial game got shot to fuckin hell with the saves and shit; i dunno how lenient his izuma drop grabbing is so its like damn, what does he have goin for him.

I aint played the game nor seen much of vega, but the only thing i can think off that he could do is either abuse pokes forever (but apparently he does crap damage) and maybe jumpin or buffer into a rollin attack> save cancel into EX izuna since i think he hits on the way up? Is there anyway to set up his Spider man move? Poor vega...


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 29, 2008)

Is Gouken a normally playable character or is he a mini boss or something cause he aint on the tier list.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2008)

From what I know he's a secret computer-controlled challenger at the moment.


----------



## Akira (Sep 29, 2008)

Oujisama said:


> Is Gouken a normally playable character or is he a mini boss or something cause he aint on the tier list.



Gouken's only been out for a few days, so no one has managed to play him fully yet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2008)

They don't necesarrily have to buff Vega back to the point where he is like his ST counterpart, however giving him that fast walkspeed again wouldn't hurt his game. They also made his jumpin a little floaty so a fast dropping jump wouldn't hurt either much like his CvS2 counterpart.

His Rolls are total shit now since the startup is insanely bad, so you can't pressure or go for a lot of chip damage. However, his f.Roundhouse (the hop kick he had in CvS2) is pretty good this time around and it allows him to corpse hop for a ground crossup. EX Walldives are extremely amazing up close since it hits on the way up but they just seriously need to up the damage on it and increase his speed a little bit more and Vega would be solid again.

Oh yea, Vega has this cool new move in SF4. If you do a Dragon Punch he'll toss his claw off. The claw hits on the way down too. Useless...very. Fun...always.

About Gouken...
Yea, he's not playable yet. I really wanna play him too. I think he has an air-to-air counter or some kind of block cause I saw it happen in one of the match videos. Also when I saw his anti-crossup Ken's j.forward with that crouching chop attack, I shat in my pants.


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 29, 2008)

From what I saw in match videos, Gouken has a ground to air hadouken and a hurricane kick which is really..slow and looks kind of dangerous to perform actually. Theres gotta be some other use for it cause he just floats there and takes a hell of a long time to recover afterwards.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 29, 2008)

So is Goukens double hadouken his EX move only?


----------



## itoikenza (Sep 29, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So is Goukens double hadouken his EX move only?



Yes it is!!! (double EX hadouken 0:57) [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCrQoQIOjMc[/YOUTUBE]  (Shin shoryuken 2:03)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2008)

No, Gouken can also EX his Tatsu. I would assume he can EX that Dash Punch and Demon Flip too but I've yet to see it. Wouldn't really matter anyways because EX Hadoukens are already too good.

Through theoryfighting, I would imagine you comboing into the Tatsu, FADC forwards and juggle an Ultra. I'm just assuming this because the first kick sends you flying but Gouken is still grounded so the juggle might be doable.


----------



## Ryoshi (Sep 29, 2008)

itoikenza said:


> Yes it is!!! (double EX hadouken 0:57) [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCrQoQIOjMc[/YOUTUBE] * (Shin shoryuken 2:03)*



More like "Shin throw up your intestines shoryuken"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2008)

Famitsu highlights Gouken's moves


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omniwind (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't wait for this game to hit consoles.

Gouken going down, Ken Masters is up for the challenge.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, thanks to that Famitsu article, we now have Gouken's movelist.

_Gou Hadouken_ - Gouken's Hadouken. Has both forward and diagonal versions. EX version does forward then diagonal in quick succession. Pretty straightforward.

_Senkuu Gou Shonami_ - Gouken's dashing palm. Nullifies standard projectiles during the early part of the dash. EX version adds a second hit with his other palm that launches to a ridiculous height. Looks like it could be followed up with just about _anything_.

_Tatsumaki Gou Rasen_ - Gouken's standing Tatsumaki. First hit is grounded before rising into the air. EX version = extra damage, probably faster too. I'm hoping it's basically Gouken's equivalent of a Shouryuuken.

_Kuuchuu Tatsumaki Senpuukyaku_ - Gouken's airborne Tatsumaki. It's a horizontally traveling airborne Tatsumaki. Not much else worth saying about it, really.

_Kongoumi_ - Gouken's counters. Comes with a high and low version. Functions similar to a Saving/Focus Attack in that Gouken absorbs the hit, then heals the damage back later.

_Hyakki Shuu_ - Gouken's Demon Flip, same as Gouki/Akuma's. EX version homes in, I think. Followups are an air-to-ground throw, a dive kick and an airborne Saving/Focus Attack-style hit absorb. I believe there's also a sweep followup, but the screens don't show it.

*Kinjite Shouryuuken* - Gouken's Super Combo. From the screens, it seems to just be a rather beefy looking Shouryuuken that covers a fair amount of horizontal distance. A bit like Metsu Shouryuuken, I guess, but hopefully not as crap.

_*Shin Shouryuuken* _- Gouken's Ultra Combo. We all know what this one looks like. Best looking version of it to date. Doesn't look it can be followed up like Ryu's SFIII version though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm telling you guys man...Dhalsim is a lot better than you think he is.



I think he's better than Viper, but he still seems pretty bad.


----------



## Ryoshi (Sep 30, 2008)

Had to make some fanart



if anyone wants it as a set PM me.

mini-comic


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 1, 2008)

Sagat needs fucken longer arms!!!


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sagat needs fucken longer arms!!!


Sagat's already God-Tier enough.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 1, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Sagat's already God-Tier enough.



He is but man if he had longer arms during the Tiger Shots my life would be so much easier. Atleast back in ST I could jump over Tiger Shots and kick him in the arm...doesn't work like that anymore.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 1, 2008)

Complaining about hit boxes now mister?
Who are you playing now btw?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 1, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Complaining about hit boxes now mister?
> Who are you playing now btw?



Yea...I'm a scrub like that.

I play Ryu now. Ken just ain't cutting it for me.


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea...I'm a scrub like that.
> 
> I play Ryu now. Ken just ain't cutting it for me.



SCRUB!!!! XD

so how do you win a zoning game vs sagat with ryu?

can you even move while he plays his zoning game?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2008)

Muk said:


> SCRUB!!!! XD
> 
> so how do you win a zoning game vs sagat with ryu?
> 
> can you even move while he plays his zoning game?


He's not O.Sagat, SF4 Sagat wouldn't like to be at the other side of the screen all the time. I think he'll prefer to be at medium rage, so he can rape Ryu with his retarded ass normals and sexy ass Tiger knees.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea...I'm a scrub like that.
> 
> I play Ryu now. Ken just ain't cutting it for me.



Finally saw the light.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 2, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Had to make some fanart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude from an artist to an artist, i really like ur style.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 2, 2008)

Muk said:


> SCRUB!!!! XD
> 
> so how do you win a zoning game vs sagat with ryu?
> 
> can you even move while he plays his zoning game?



Patience and lots of it.

I always have to match up his fireball game and carefully pick and choose when to jump over. I would usually Focus and absorb enough fireballs to build my Ultra meter early in the match to put fear into him and secure myself with a big damaging option. From there you just wing it and win it, lol. Make the most out of everything when you land a Shoryu or a knockdown because within the brief moments you get to put pressure on him is when you get to output the most amount of damage. Be cautious though if he has 2 stocks of Super meter, random Tiger Uppercut -> FADC -> Ultra hurts a lot.

Don't ever throw a fireball at mid-screen. Sagat can jump over it on reaction and nail you with a j.Roundhouse followed with a combo of his choice. Don't even go for random Focus Attacks as well because Tiger Knee armor breaks and is relatively safe on block. Always and seriously ALWAYS have 2 blocks of super stock so you can Shoryu -> FADC -> Ultra when needed and it allows you to use as an escape option in tough situations when you're getting rushed down.

Sagat can still play as if he was O.Sagat. His fireball game is the best in the game so nothing is stopping him from doing so.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 4, 2008)

Played a few games today at CF. I think I'm gonna play Ryu for now.

So Duy past them strats!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2008)

Geez, so many people are switching to Ryu. I don't like this at all.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Geez, so many people are switching to Ryu. I don't like this at all.



Hahahaha, I'm a big fan of the Shoto characters. I like my characters balanced even though I regret not picking up the beefier top tiers later down the line.

Well I've developed a few Ryu strats, not too big but I can list some basic gameplays and combos.

*Pokes:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hadoukens are still extremely useful in terms of pokes and a good ender for poke strings and combos. Ryu's Hadoukens are a ton faster in terms of recovery compared to Ken's so it allows him to have a fireball war with Guile and Sagat. EX version does 2-hits and knocksdown but I only recommend spending meter on it if you have 3+ stocks because it is a must for Ryu to have 2 stocks stored in which I will explain later.

Ryu's c.Forward is still extremely useful and is cancelable into Hadoukens and Shoryus so it's still great to use as a an offensive and defensive poke.

c.Strong still comes out well and can counterpoke alot of moves depending on distance and range. Also the greatness of the c.Strong will be explained in later.

c.Short and c.Jab are still great as an offensive poke to go for tick throws and combos.




*Anti-Airs:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fierce Shoryu will Anti-Air cleanly almost 90% of the time. The only time it shouldn't is when they are over your head or near there just like the other incarnations of Street Fighter. 

s.Roundhouse can also be used as an Anti-Air but Fierce Shoryu is usually the better choice since it already hits at almost the same angle and rewards a knockdown.




*Combos:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This is where Ryu absolutely rapes Ken. For easy reading the "xx" stands for cancel, "->" stands for a Link and a "~" stands for a Chain.

1. c.Short~c.Jab -> c.Strong -> xx Tatsu (standing opponent)
2. c.Short~c.Jab -> c.Strong -> c.Forward xx Hadouken
3. c.Strong -> c.Strong -> Shoryuken (first c.Strong has to be deep)
4. c.Strong -> c.Strong xx Hadouken
5. c.Jab -> c.Fierce xx Hadouken/Tatsu
6. c.Strong -> c.Fierce xx Hadouken/Tatsu
7. c.Strong -> c.Strong -> c.Roundhouse
8. c.Short~c.Jab -> Fierce Shoryu
9. f.Fierce -> Fierce Shoryu
10. f.Fierce -> c.Jab -> c.Fierce xx Hadouken/Tatsu
11. jf.Strong ~ Ultra (Not much of a Link, more of a juggle.)

As you can see, Ryu can relatively link a shitload of moves right off of his c.Strong so the possibilities are endless.




*Focus Attack Crumple Followups:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The easiest to do is s.Fierce/c.Forward xx Fierce Shoryu. The sexier version is f.Fierce -> c.Jab -> c.Fierce xx Tatsu. 




*Focus Cancel Fun!!!:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay this is why you should always have 2 stocks saved up. When Ryu has 2 stocks and a ready to use Ultra it puts a lot of pressure on the opponent to block accordingly when you try to cross them up or choose when they should jump. The reason for this is that any of the combos listed above that ends with a Fierce Shoryu can be FADC Forward and followed up with an Ultra. Not only is it an option to land the Ultra but it forces your opponent to be weary of random Shoryukens.

Yes, random Shoryus in the past have been a VERY daring move because even if it is a high reward, there is still a high risk to it. However, in SF4 if you have 2 stocks you can go for random Shoryus in between their poke strings, a fakeout when you think they're gonna tech your throw, and the ever so popular wakeup Shoryu with almost no consequences at all. Immediately right when they Shoryu hits you can FADC that forwards. If they block you're in position to throw or mix it up. If it lands you can follow it up with an Ultra. Both options can get you out of tight spots. But you should still be cautious and not get too gung-ho about it. 

Recently I fought with this other Ryu player and he wokeup Fierce Shoryu me, I blocked it, he FADCed forward and attempted a throw. However, I called the throw on the FADC so I Fierce Shoryued then FADCed that on reaction to his Dash and caught him through the throw, sent him flying, and Ultra.

FADCs are an EXTREMELY powerful tool for the Shotos simply because Shoryus are so high in priority and it allows them to follow it up with Ultras. Sagat and Ryu can use this trick to its maximum potential however Ken's Ultra sometimes whiffs or you get the weak Shinryuken part and Akuma cannot juggle his Raging Demon Ultra. Oh yes, sometimes you'll have to FADC Backwards near the corner cause if you FADC forwards you'll push yourself too far into the wall and just endup tossing the Ultra into nothingness.

Never ever FADC a Fierce Shoryu as a combo ender when you don't have an Ultra stored because in mid-screen the only possibly follow up is an EX Shoryu which does shit for damage. In the corner you can go for an EX Tatsu and you can juggle more shit off that but it's not worth the meter unless you're going for a kill.

Forgot to say, but one of the bigger reasons I switched from Ken to Ryu is because Ken cannot do most of the things I said just now. Ken's Fierce Shoryu launches on the 2nd hit and sometimes when you go for random Shoryus and whatnot the 2nd and 3rd hit would whiff due to distance. Also the Ultra follow up after the FADC for Ken varies A LOT by distance because certain combos and distance that leads to a Fierce Shoryu sends them flying at different heights and angles which causes the Ultra follow up to not be reliable and not land the full powered Ultra. Ryu's FADC Ultra follow up ALWAYS does all 8-hits.




If you have more specific questions regarding matchups I can help you with that, but that up there is the gist of Ryu. Have fun, Ryu is very solid.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 4, 2008)

Bah, I was playing Ryu long before it was cool. I don't tend to do all that great, but still... XD Can't wait to try him out in SFIV. I'm loving his combo platforms and how it looks like he can combo his Ultra off damn near anything.

Anyway, Rival Match Part.09 is up on the official site, Vega/Bison vs Seth. The vid suggests that Seth will eventually be playable in some form, given that he has a non-boss intro and it says Player 2 next to his character portrait, not CPU.

I was expecting him to be available on console much like Gill, but this is the arcade section of the website, so I'm a tad confused.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2008)

Understandable. I'm a huge fan of the Shoto characters as well. Always had Ken labeled as my best/favorite character along with Chun-Li, but I have a feeling I'll be doing what I usually do, which is try and pick up a low tier character for tournaments. 

You definitely have your information on Ryu covered, but I doubt I will be using him in the competitive scene since a lot of people are picking him up. I've always been this way in fighting games, which is I always go after the one of the least used character(low tier) makes it more fun/interesting/challenging for me. So far this strategy hasn't backfired on me, I hope it doesn't with Street Fighter IV. :sweat


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't theres anywhere to place this in Calgary which sucks. Is there even a console release date yet?


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 5, 2008)

I cant wait to this game comes out!!
 Since its also using ggpo netcode im even more excited!!!

Looking to main guile and ryu

guile looks pretty similiar...just looks like he got ryu esque overhead and weak fk.

ryu looks about the same too..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 5, 2008)

aseomoc said:


> I cant wait to this game comes out!!
> Since its also using ggpo netcode im even more excited!!!
> 
> Looking to main guile and ryu
> ...



Guile gets this new sexy s.Forward to Anti-Airs far jumpins cleanly. Try not to kill yourself when your Flashkicks gets stuffed a million times though. It just needs to be done a lot earlier now to Anti-Air.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2008)

God send. The one thing I wanted for SFIV and it's confirmed. 
*
Enter Sakura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

i don't see the pic

link?


----------



## TheWon (Oct 8, 2008)

I wish they would have changed her design. Give her a adult or young adult look.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh thank the Lord!!!

My new main has arrived!

se.. NO!!!  SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO!!!

Kinda was hoping for a new outfit because I don't think she should be in HS anymore, but I'm sure the alt costume will rock.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2008)

The image in another link


*Spoiler*: __ 








All hail Sakura. Finally SFIV just feels "right" to me. Sure add some more characters if you want but this is good enough.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2008)

Yay for Sakura.

Boo at her new Shoryu. Right when I saw the caps the first thing I thought was crossup -> BnB xx Shoryu, FADC -> more combos. Sadly, her new Shoryu leaves the floor...


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2008)

Lulz I saw rose on the left and thought she was in too. LOL.

Duy I didn't see your name in the results for that SF4 tourney, scrub why didn't you enter?


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

maybe the shorryu is a multi hit ... so you can fadc on the first or second hit

wish there were videos of her fighting XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yay for Sakura.
> 
> Boo at her new Shoryu. Right when I saw the caps the first thing I thought was crossup -> BnB xx Shoryu, FADC -> more combos. Sadly, her new Shoryu leaves the floor...



But they replaced her ability to FADC with custom combos...













I wish. ;_;


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lulz I saw rose on the left and thought she was in too. LOL.
> 
> Duy I didn't see your name in the results for that SF4 tourney, scrub why didn't you enter?



Hahahahaha, I woke up late. I could've made it too cause the time got moved to 2:30...but even then the tourney lagged even more.

Oh wells, maybe next time.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 8, 2008)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

Sakura is pretty much my main along with Chun Li and Karin in the Alpha games. PLEASE add in Karin, Capcom. PLEASE!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

fuck sakura put in Dan.

btw they could atleast gave her an older look maybe a suit like CViper.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 8, 2008)

FUCK! If ur gonna put in Sakura at least make look older. This shit just blasted me into SF EX, and i don't like that feeling. Is she only on consoles or on arcade?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like console only as with Dan and Fei Long.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 8, 2008)

MS81 said:
			
		

> fuck sakura put in Dan.
> 
> btw they could atleast gave her an older look maybe a suit like CViper.


Dan's already confirmed. Sakura is like the fourth console exclusive character that Capcom have confirmed, after Fei Long, Dan and Cammy (although we only have Capcom's word and an anime trailer to go on for Cammy, no actual art or gameplay).

With the possible exception of Cammy, there's nothing to say that the console-exclusive character's appearances are canonical at all, so I guess there's no real need to make Sakura look older or anything.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Dan's already confirmed. Sakura is like the fourth console exclusive character that Capcom have confirmed, after Fei Long, Dan and Cammy (although we only have Capcom's word and an anime trailer to go on for Cammy, no actual art or gameplay).
> 
> With the possible exception of Cammy, there's nothing to say that the console-exclusive character's appearances are canonical at all, so I guess there's no real need to make Sakura look older or anything.



okay cool... Dan is like a weaker vers. of Gouken to me.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

Dan for the hilariousness 

i do hope he gets like top tier stuff ... that'd be ultra funny ... maybe end/mid boss? XDDDD


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 8, 2008)

Did you guys hear about the street fighter 4 animated movie thats coming out  It's supposed to take place just after street fighter 2


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Kinda was hoping for a new outfit because I don't think she should be in HS anymore, but I'm sure the alt costume will rock.


I guess Sakura with a different outfit wouldn't be Sakura at all.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

high school girl forever? 

and about the movie ... well yes we are aware of it ... and we've seen trailers of it


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet, I saw one trailer, it looked good, but do you know when it will be released?


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 8, 2008)

They could have atleast given her bigger boobies.



Fanart...here I comes.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2008)

JustPimpin said:


> Did you guys hear about the street fighter 4 animated movie thats coming out  It's supposed to take place just after street fighter 2



Street Fighter IV takes place after SFII, yes.

Also there is no SFIV movie, they are just teasers to the anime cutscenes in the home versions of SFIV. The only thing that is a movie and has to do with SF is the new Chun-Li movie coming out next year.

Also, Happy Birthday to me...yay!!!
One more year baby, one more year!!!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 8, 2008)

Sakura? yuck.. 

They should add Rolento or something.


----------



## Akira (Oct 8, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Street Fighter IV takes place after SFII, yes.
> 
> Also there is no SFIV movie, they are just teasers to the anime cutscenes in the home versions of SFIV. The only thing that is a movie and has to do with SF is the new Chun-Li movie coming out next year.
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday dude, have a good one 




Inclusion of Sakura is nice, but where are Fei Long and Rolento?


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

fei long is on the list of console game only characters

as well as dan and cammy


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 8, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Street Fighter IV takes place after SFII, yes.
> 
> Also there is no SFIV movie, they are just teasers to the anime cutscenes in the home versions of SFIV. The only thing that is a movie and has to do with SF is the new Chun-Li movie coming out next year.
> 
> ...



Oh so maybe it was from the Chun-Li movie, because it started off showing Chun-Li and well now I think about it I'm sure it was all about Chun-Li It looks good though...
:amazingYoure avatar is from Street Fighter 2: Puzzle Fighter! The best game ever(Well Mortal Kombat did it with Deceptions, but you can't beat the original Street Fighter: Puzzle Fighter).
Happy Birthday.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope that they give Dan his Joke Raging Demon.  I loved beating people with that move.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww, I don't want Sakura.  I'd rather have Deejay.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2008)

Seems most people are hating on Sakura.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems most people are hating on Sakura.



They're obviously suffering from a mental deficiency.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 8, 2008)

Sakura is one of my fave Street Fighters I was unstoppable in Alpha 2 on Playstation


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 8, 2008)

Huh. They didnt age her at all, but she looks cool.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

I never really understood what was so big about Sakura that made her popular.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> But they replaced her ability to FADC with custom combos...
> 
> 
> I wish. ;_;



I hear her ultra is a crouch cancel infinite.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Aww, I don't want Sakura.  I'd rather have Deejay.



Don't worry.  You'll get Dee Jay... and T-Hawk... and many others.  We have a long way until March people.  They'll show up, trust me.   (and Hugo and Ibuki, and newer characters too)

BTW...



SAKURA AND DAN!!!

Another Sakura vid on IGN: this

SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO!!!

EDIT: Oh man... I'm loving her EX Shunpuu Kyaku. I'm in heaven with all the possibilities.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2008)

Her tatsu looks too fucking good.
Wait, just noticed that she only does EX Tatsu's in the movie, gay!

I expect SF4.2 By march, which should be awesome.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 9, 2008)

SAKURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<33333333333333


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 12, 2008)

loved the tgs vids for akuma and sakura.....Is there anyway for Capcom to make new character themes that will over take their original themes? I mean their stage music btw. Because those shits just seem to transcend time lol.


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2008)

omg sakura looked fucking fun and awesome


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks like I'll get my chance to play as Sakura this 24th.
There's a Street Fighter event going down in NY featuring the console port of SF4!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 16, 2008)

AI RanBat 2.1 is out. Well it's been out so whatevaaaas.

my little chibi BOOKMARKS PROJECT

I'll for sure make it to the next RanBat and hopefully make Top 8 so you guys can hear my awesome yelling while playing.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 18, 2008)

It seems that some players within the Japanese SFIV community have now come up with a matchup table.



Again, it's still early days, so a lot of it is still open to change.

Also, the official SFIV website now reveals that Gouken and Seth will both be playable on console. Although that seems to imply that Gouken won't be playable on arcades.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 18, 2008)

I really hate that Sagat is soo damn good...i wanted to main him and now its gonna look like i'm a top tier whore. I guess i'll play around wit Balrog and Vega (goddamnit). But just lookin at vids of good players, shit seems a bit more balanced than what that chart puts on. Viper and Fuerte looks scary in right hands.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 18, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> I really hate that Sagat is soo damn good...i wanted to main him and now its gonna look like i'm a top tier whore. I guess i'll play around wit Balrog and Vega (goddamnit). But just lookin at vids of good players, shit seems a bit more balanced than what that chart puts on. Viper and Fuerte looks scary in right hands.




Your not a Tier whore unless you like him because he is so good.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 18, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> I really hate that Sagat is soo damn good...i wanted to main him and now its gonna look like i'm a top tier whore. I guess i'll play around wit Balrog and Vega (goddamnit). But just lookin at vids of good players, shit seems a bit more balanced than what that chart puts on. Viper and Fuerte looks scary in right hands.



It's not that bad, Sagat beats most of his matchups 5-6/10 so it's not that lopsided for him. It's not like CvS2 Sagat where a majority of the cast has to fight a huge uphill battle just to get through his c.Fierce. The Sagat matchup still winds down to a lot of smart play and zoning when you fight and use him. 

I don't understand why so many people pull the "I don't want to play him cause he's good". No one is going to hate you for picking top tier characters and if they do, they're not even worth playing with. If you want to gimp yourself that's fine, I just pray that the people who enjoy gimping themselves when they find out the tier list don't bitch and moan about how X character is better than their character. I switched from Ken to Ryu simply because he was better and had better matchups. I do like Ken as a character more, but since his gameplay ain't as refined and solid like Ryu's...I switched over.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm still sticking with Abel after looking at that list, he can't be mid tier from the vids I've seen him in.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I'm still sticking with Abel after looking at that list, he can't be mid tier from the vids I've seen him in.



No reliable anti-air and reversals hurt him A LOT.


----------



## Akira (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm sticking with Gouken. Dunno what I'll do about the rising tatsu though, I've heard it's completely worthless


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2008)

Gouken looks good, I'll probably main him too.

EDIT:
Two things.
Can someone point to me some Sagat videos so I can see how he plays in SFIV? I haven't seen many of him yet.
And another is does anyone have videos of Kens Super and Ultra?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 18, 2008)

SHIT!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn4FQCFeolE[/YOUTUBE]

fanmade too lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Gouken looks good, I'll probably main him too.
> 
> EDIT:
> Two things.
> ...



Sagat:
Link removed
Link removed

I think those are some pretty good Sagat matches. Tons of Tiger Shots and Tiger Knee shenanigans. I'm still amazed at how far that Kara-Tiger Knee travels.

Ken:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

He does the super around 1:10 in the first video. He juggles the shitty version of the Ultra around 2:08 in the second video. He lands the Ultra after an FA around 1:35. Now you see why I swapped on over to Ryu.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, Duy. +Reps.

I've been looking for them.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 19, 2008)

New info thanks to TGS. Gouken's Gou Hadouken is chargeable, and as suspected, he can combo freely from one of his throws, enough to connect with an EX Tatsumaki Gou Rasen anyway.

Also, a new anime trailer.

 for the related vids.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 19, 2008)

I wonder if you can Ultra after that throw.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2008)

They really need to beef up Ken or do something because this is ridiculous. I play Ken for a reason and now I don't see what that reason is. Sure he has the style but I mean come on now. Capcom please do something. I main Ken and Sakura, Ryu too sometimes so please don't shaft the man. I'm thinking about picking someone else up too. I would try for Gouken or Akuma but I don't need to be specifically "Shoto". Need someone else.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> New info thanks to TGS. Gouken's Gou Hadouken is chargeable, and as suspected, he can combo freely from one of his throws, enough to connect with an EX Tatsumaki Gou Rasen anyway.
> 
> Also, a new anime trailer.
> 
> for the related vids.



Ohhhh... do like where the story was headed.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 20, 2008)

Ryu being taken over by dark hadou again.  Why am I'm not surprise?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2008)

Because Evil Ryu is the best Ryu


----------



## Muk (Oct 20, 2008)

lol evil ryu is back 

but will he be playable


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 20, 2008)

I highly doubt it and I seriously hope not.

I'm sure the only reason they are showing that form of Ryu is because of his Ultra.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone been watching the gamechariot videos? So much awesome packed into them. 



So far from the video's I've seen my favorite's been this one

big balls

I couldn't tell who was going to win. So close. Great match.


----------



## Muk (Oct 22, 2008)

big balls

big balls

i find these fun to watch

big balls


----------



## RodMack (Oct 22, 2008)

So how bad is Ken in SFIV?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2008)

RodMack said:


> So how bad is Ken in SFIV?


He's around the middle of the cast. He's good, just not great nor bad.


----------



## Muk (Oct 22, 2008)

RodMack said:


> So how bad is Ken in SFIV?


if you look at a few of the ken vs ryu or ken vs anything battles KN linked to

you'll notice Ken isn't that bad of a character. he isn't top tier anymore like many said, but he's still good.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2008)

so can it be said this game is alot more balanced than some other entries in the series?

I mean if RYU is at the top, how bad can it be, unless ur Vega. They got Viper down there with Dhalsim and she looks like she fuckin rips in gameplay.

So there shouldn't be much fear behind certain characters being bad right? cept Vega, ugh.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> so can it be said this game is alot more balanced than some other entries in the series?
> 
> I mean if RYU is at the top, how bad can it be, unless ur Vega. They got Viper down there with Dhalsim and she looks like she fuckin rips in gameplay.
> 
> So there shouldn't be much fear behind certain characters being bad right? cept Vega, ugh.


The only real issue was Gief, and he's been figured out for the most part.

I think I'll rather have the game have some unplayable characters then it having a single character who dominates the whole game, ie Chun in 3S.


----------



## Akira (Oct 22, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> so can it be said this game is alot more balanced than some other entries in the series?
> 
> I mean if RYU is at the top, how bad can it be, unless ur Vega. They got Viper down there with Dhalsim and she looks like she fuckin rips in gameplay.
> 
> So there shouldn't be much fear behind certain characters being bad right? cept Vega, ugh.



This is just an initial tier list, nothing is set in stone. SF4 seems like one of the more balanced fighters out there, I saw on the matchup chart the higher tier characters only have slight matchup advantages above the lower ones (apart from Sagat who is just a beast).

"I mean if RYU is at the top"

Have you seen gameplay vids? Ryu is one nasty mofo!


EDIT:

@Skeets

I thought Yun was on top? I always though Chun was better personally but doesn't Yun have the better matchups or something?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2008)

I rarely ever see 3S Chun players. =/ The majority are Urien and Ken's on GGPO.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2008)

Yun is on top with Chun. Over the years the Yun players have dropped and the Chun players have increased. Chun just dominates much more than Yun does and with less effort.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 22, 2008)

Ken is mediocre in SF4. You're going to have to push for a lot of mixups in order to grab in some big damage with him. He lacks the ability to land his Ultra consistently like Ryu and Sagat so that too ruined his gameplay. Having one of the worst fireballs in the game didn't help him either. However, he does have f.Forward which in my opinion is one if the best pokes in the game and he has the best Kara-Throw in the game as well. His overhead is really fast, that's kinda cool too.

The game is still very early and if you take a look at the tier list all of the top tiers have matches that are 5-7/10 their favor. Almost all of Ryu's is just 5-6/10. So the game is still very balanced and still played at typically a low level. Don't sleep on Ryu,  he'll mess you up if you don't know how to play footsies.

Yun is the god of 3s. He has ridiculous favorable matchups against all characters with the exception of Ken where he's 5-5. Chun is very good in 3s, but she ain't got shit on Genei-Jin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like SFIV is coming sooner than expected.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2008)

Duy, Look at them SBO and Evo results!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Duy, Look at them SBO and Evo results!



Hahahaha, Chun just owns too hard in America and Nuki is a cheater for being so good. I forgot who won SBO this year. Wasn't Kuroda in the winning team using Akuma?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2008)

MOV(Chun) Kuroda(Gouki) Ino(Makoto)

I think there was twice the amount of Chuns as there were Yuns.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> This is just an initial tier list, nothing is set in stone. SF4 seems like one of the more balanced fighters out there, I saw on the matchup chart the higher tier characters only have slight matchup advantages above the lower ones (apart from Sagat who is just a beast).
> 
> "I mean if RYU is at the top"
> 
> Have you seen gameplay vids? Ryu is one nasty mofo!




lol I know right Dude tacks on his ultra after damn near everything. But i'm just saying he has always been the bread and butter ya know. If a simple character like him is tops then its like other people can't be THAT below him.

But as folks been saying, shit is early.

El Fuerte has dat infinite but i don't hear how much its been exploited. So i guess it'll play out in time. 

And Winter could mean march next year...i dont like that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol, I doubt it'll be March due to the reasons Ono stated. Besides, Capcom already has RE5 in March. =D No need to go all out in a short time.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 23, 2008)

Why do I sence Abel = Charlie?  I may be wrong though.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 23, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Why do I sence Abel = Charlie?  I may be wrong though.



Jesus christ have you played the game? Or even seen vids?




Scrub central, no offense.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 23, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Jesus christ have you played the game? Or even seen vids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just a guess....and no and yes, didn't play, seen the vids.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 23, 2008)

The Shotos have always been top tier as basic as you think they are. If they can take advantage of the game's system it is inevitable that they will be top tier.

ST - O.Sagat (1st)
A1 - Ken (1st)
A2 - Ken (Top 3)
A3 - Akuma and Ryu (1st and 2nd)
CvS2 - Sagat (1st)
2i - Akuma and Sean (1st and 2nd)
3s - Ken (3rd)

For fun laughs...
Puzzle Fighter - Ken (God Tier)


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2008)

hmm puzzle fighter now that brings back memories


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2008)

After reading into Ken/Ryu a bit more for IV I've decided to switch over to Ryu as my main unless they end up beefing up Ken because right now it's ridiculous. I'll use Ryu as my main while having Ken as a back-up who I bring out to start off a fight. Sakura will be my secret fighter so I expect her to be my best one. I need to pick someone else to play as so anyone have any ideas? Gouken and Akuma are offlimits for me considering my friend's playing Akuma and Gouken seems to powerful from what we know and have seen so far. I need someone else to balance things out that's not a Shoto. 

Any good ideas?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 24, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> After reading into Ken/Ryu a bit more for IV I've decided to switch over to Ryu as my main unless they end up beefing up Ken because right now it's ridiculous. I'll use Ryu as my main while having Ken as a back-up who I bring out to start off a fight. Sakura will be my secret fighter so I expect her to be my best one. I need to pick someone else to play as so anyone have any ideas? Gouken and Akuma are offlimits for me considering my friend's playing Akuma and Gouken seems to powerful from what we know and have seen so far. I need someone else to balance things out that's not a Shoto.
> 
> Any good ideas?



It is not that ridiculous for Ken. 

As of right now Ken only has a mad matchup with a 4/10 games against Sagat, Bison, and Rufus. Capcom can easily make Ken a lot better if they plan to revise the game for console release.

1. Make all hits of the Shoryu knockdown
2. Increase the invincibility frames on Shoryus
3. Make the full Ultra easier to juggle

If you're gonna pick up Ryu, you don't really need a backup character for anything. Ryu right now is way too damn solid with even matches against everyone with the exception of a few where he is +1 over them. It all winds down to player skill and how well you know how to control the playfield. If you wanna look into some fun, pick up Bison and Gief, that's what I plan to do when the console version comes out.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

i never really manage to play gief ... but in 4 i sooo want to play him.

ryu will probably be a solid for me too and maybe i'll pick up one of those charge characters


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It is not that ridiculous for Ken.
> 
> As of right now Ken only has a mad matchup with a 4/10 games against Sagat, Bison, and Rufus. Capcom can easily make Ken a lot better if they plan to revise the game for console release.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't really need a backup but diversity is one of my traits with fighting games for me lol. Ryu does seem pretty solid from the videos I've seen. Ken's alright but he just doesn't have that special something. If only Capcom did what you stated and then Ken would be better. Not sure if he has his roll but he just needs something to improve on. 

Gief seems to be pretty fun to use if you learn to use him well from what I've seen. Claw's also pretty low on the list so I'd like to see how I'll do with him. Overall I'm sure I'll just start playing as someone uncanny.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2008)

wait do ken's shoryu's not all knowdown? like the jab, strong don't knowdown? wow sucks ...

well it'd be nice if his ultra would at least connect as an anti air ...

it'd make it all the more worth it, i'd think


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 26, 2008)

Muk said:


> wait do ken's shoryu's not all knowdown? like the jab, strong don't knowdown? wow sucks ...
> 
> well it'd be nice if his ultra would at least connect as an anti air ...
> 
> it'd make it all the more worth it, i'd think



No the Shoryus do knockdown, but I want Capcom to make the Shoryus like the ones in ST:HD Remix where all the hits of the Shoryus have knockdown properties instead of only the last hit.

The Ultra can be used as an Anti-Air. You just have to do it early because Ken's and a majority of the others have a million years of startup on their Ultras.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2008)

I would really like to main Ken in this one, but by the looks of it, he's not worth it.

I don't wanna switch into Ryu either, so who might you guys suggest? (preferrably a Shoto)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2008)

Ryu, lol. But I'm going to be using Gouken. And MAYBE Sakura... maybe.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2008)

How's Akuma in this?

Is he still broken or......


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2008)

You can try and play Ken like I will although I'll always have Ryu in front of Ken until he switches up and something new's added to him. It is possible to be a great Ken player as I've seen some good ones in videos but he's just underestimated. It's not impossible though. It depends on skill.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont console to get this for since im not getting another xbox360 and i probably wont get a ps3. 
But i like ken he is cool and i hope they fix his flaws.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> How's Akuma in this?
> 
> Is he still broken or......



Broken since when?

The only game Akuma was broken in was ST. Akuma is High-Mid tier at most and he still takes damage like a little girl. Both the Raging Demon and the Ultra Raging Demon sucks as well.

I doubt any major adjustments will be added by console release. There aren't any insane or exploitable strategies found yet, if any can be found. The biggest thing that was found was El Fuerte's Running Loop. Even then no one gave a shit about it because El Fuerte sucked anyways and to some extent, he might just need that Dizzy Loop to be competetive.

I doubt Capcom will make any major changes to Ken if you guys are wondering. The only thing he lacks is a good fireball and reliable ultra, the rest of his gameplay is still solid. Ryu may have the links and easy to juggle Ultra, but Ken has better pokes off the f.MK and the best Kara-Throw in the game. Think of it this way. If you play well, you won't need the Ultra simple as that.

Oh yea, I never posted about Ken's ability to Kara his Focus Dash off the f.MK. Basically this trick allows Ken to absorb attacks using the FA and Dash Forward even further than other characters. 

Shown here:
This    one

Notice how he takes a step forward right before the FA to help him close the distance. The regular FA absorb into Dash is shown at 0:08, he didn't get the extended range there. This gives him a tiny help on advancing forwards toward Guile and Sagat.

Now check this:
Link removed

This is applying the Kara-FADC and adding in a Kara-Throw. This gives Ken an almost half screen throw. He can blow through a fireball and throw them through recovery. I doubt this little trick will work against Guile due to his fast recovery off Sonic Booms, but this is another decent addition to his mixup game.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 28, 2008)

First in-game screens of Fei Long and Dan.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 28, 2008)

Fei looks really good, visually of course.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 28, 2008)

Fei Long's face is always up for some good laughs.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol, Dan cries everytime he gets hit. xD Awesome. I still think Blanka's hit face is pretty funny too.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 29, 2008)

Some potentially bad news for people looking to play this online.



			
				Maximilian Masters on SRK said:
			
		

> Alright, imma clear up this cheese right now...
> 
> *Lets talk about the home versions online play. In america, arcades are virtually dead. Its safe to say the only way people will be able to face a variety of opponents will be online, Are you being very particular about your netcode?*
> 
> ...


----------



## nick65 (Oct 29, 2008)

great man! fei long was always my favourite
i do miss cammy in this game tho and some others..
will there be any more secret characters unvieling before the game comes out>? does anybody know?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel like less of a scrub in SF4,feels great not lose all the time!(going for the my new goal of geting to the 6wins cap in CF).

Also,

Any help with a Standing 720?I can't really pull it off with out buffering it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2008)

To those who've played SFIV... Is the AI anywhere near as difficult as it was in ST and HAC?


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 29, 2008)

From footage I've seen so far, certainly not. CPU wise, it seems to be the one of the easiest Street Fighters to date.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 29, 2008)

*@ nick65:* Cammy is in the game. She's just not released yet.

*@ Soulbadguy:* Standing 720 is virtually impossible. A friend of mine sent me an article saying the 720 is possible and it has been done in ST using Zangief, but the success rate of it is EXTREMELY low. This is one of those times where you can't say "hey if it's possible then you can perfect it". 

*@ The Drunken Monkey:* The AI is easy just like any other SF game outside of ST.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank god it isn't as difficult as ST. I'm lucky if I can win 3 rounds in ST. ;_;


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 4, 2008)

And the final console exclusive character (assuming that the character select screen finishes off neatly at 24) is revealed, Gen!

Also, new screens of Dan, Fei Long and Sakura, and our first screens of Cammy in-game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Gen:


Fei Long/Cammy:




WTF?  Why is Gen still alive? xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2008)

Gen, badass himself that challenged Akuma.

Lol, funny thing is. I was watching BoD interviews yesterday and JWong said he would love to see Gen in the game, and now here he is.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 4, 2008)

This was hinted at ages ago though. Gen appeared in the first animated trailer, and Ono himself said that every character that appeared in an animated trailer would be in the game.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 4, 2008)

Gen, hells yes!!

If Cammy and Fei Long are in, we can expect Dee Jay and T-Hawk.

It seems they're adding Udon comic major players since they're so closely knit together nowadays. That being the case, if there are any more characters, I expect them to be the following;

Charlie
Karin
Adon
Rose


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, the thing is, Gen evens out the character select screen nicely, so I doubt there'll be any more new characters unless they completely rearrange the character select screen.

At first I was concerned that with Vega/M.Bison and Gouken being alive, it would make Gouki/Akuma seem a lot less badass because his confirmed kills are slowly being undone, but now it seems even leukemia isn't enough to finish off one of his opponents.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2008)

Street Fighter is like One Piece...no one fucken dies!!!


----------



## Ziko (Nov 4, 2008)

This is definately my most anticipated game right now. When was the release date again? 31th of January?


----------



## SilentBobX (Nov 4, 2008)

Some Street Fighter 3 characters wouldn't be so bad to have in the game either, like Ibuki or Oro.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 4, 2008)

Finally we get to see pics of Cammy, Fei Long and Dan fighting. I was surprised to see Gen in the game.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 4, 2008)

SilentBobX said:


> Some Street Fighter 3 characters wouldn't be so bad to have in the game either, like Ibuki or Oro.



I agree I would have like to see some SF3 characters, it feels like they all got shafted.

I also have to say that I got really annoyed with all of the strategy talk, BUT it has help out my previous Street Fighter playability 10 fold LOL


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmmm... I just noticed something.

Everyone Akuma killed is coming back to life.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 5, 2008)

^ That's what he gets for not confirming his kills. xD

Anyway, a big reason why Gen is in is because he's in the new Chun-Li movie.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

lol, maybe he thought his Raging Demon was too beastly. But it is fail. Especially in HD Remix. =/


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 6, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!

New seeeeet!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2008)

People are figuring out some crazy shit with the Focus Attack system. For characters with charge supers you can FA, absorb a hit, dash cancel forward and Ultra. I've seen a video of Nuki FA absorbing Sagat's fireball using his Chun-Li, dash cancel the FA forward, and did an Ultra to go through the fireball that followed after it to hit Sagat.

Now some people on SRK found out some crazy shit like Kara-Canceling EX moves into an Ultra but you still keep the EX properties of it, like Super Armor. There was a recent video somewhere where an Abel player absorbed a hit and went straight into an Ultra. Everyone thought he FAed the hit, but what really happened was he accidentally did an EX Rekka and Kara-Canceled that into the Ultra. Well the Ultra got the Super Armor effect and still retained max damage potential.

Why is the technique so cool? Why don't you just FA absorb, then hit them for the counter crumble? Well Ultras gets scaled down a lot if you juggle or follow it up from a FA crumple. So with this trick you can retain maximum damage from the Ultra and dish out beefy damage.

Oh yea the best part about the EX Kara-Canceling into Ultra is that it wastes NO SUPER METER even though you initially performed an EX move to Kara-Cancel. You get all of the benefits of it without losing absolutey anything.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 7, 2008)

Shit's getting deep. 

Note: I always check out Duy posts, as they are usually informative AND interesting, though they are also way above my play grade. XD


----------



## Ziko (Nov 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> People are figuring out some crazy shit with the Focus Attack system. For characters with charge supers you can FA, absorb a hit, dash cancel forward and Ultra. I've seen a video of Nuki FA absorbing Sagat's fireball using his Chun-Li, dash cancel the FA forward, and did an Ultra to go through the fireball that followed after it to hit Sagat.
> 
> Now some people on SRK found out some crazy shit like Kara-Canceling EX moves into an Ultra but you still keep the EX properties of it, like Super Armor. There was a recent video somewhere where an Abel player absorbed a hit and went straight into an Ultra. Everyone thought he FAed the hit, but what really happened was he accidentally did an EX Rekka and Kara-Canceled that into the Ultra. Well the Ultra got the Super Armor effect and still retained max damage potential.
> 
> ...



I didn't understand a word you just said, but damn, it's cool to see how complicated some fighting games are! D
It really makes me want to get into it!


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2008)

Duy get that video link to the ex kara cancel to ultra


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 7, 2008)

There have been a few vids demonstrating it so far, I've only seen one for M.Bison/Balrog and one for Abel, so I'll link to those.


Waaaaaaaant

Both examples are near the end of the video.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's the video of Nuki doing it to some Sagat player.

Everyone knows my country I think, if not click this 
He does it around 1:43. 

The EX Kara-Canceling into Ultra can be seen in the second video Final Ultima posted around 4:30.

The command to do charge Ultras from a FA Forwad Dash is:
charge, f+MP+MK, f, b, f+KKK (or PPP depending on character)

The command for the EX Kara-Cancel into Ultra is a lot different and weird. According to Gilley from SRK, this is how he did it and what he is explaining to everyone:
Comparison images

EDIT:
Comparison images

Go there if you wanna dl the 3s players guide on transitioning to SF4 by Gootecks.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 7, 2008)

Err . . . Capcom has yet to hit the game with The Nerfbat right ?

Not that I'm complaining (As a matter of fact I love these new findings) But there will be massive amounts of QQ, some more justified than others, that will make them rebalance things, eventually.

Or perhaps I've been playing Blizzard games a wee bit too much ?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> InfoQUOTE]
> 
> I knew it wouldn't be long before somebody found some kinda exploitable glitch, it's just not a (successful) Capcom fighter if it doesn't have exploitable shit.


----------



## Akira (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like SF4 has it's JP release date, awesome news:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sure the states and EU will also see it in Feb.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 7, 2008)

Introduction vid of Seth from TGS, in HQ.



Man, Seth is 
Only hearing about him I thought he was pretty lame, but he seems pretty cool, seeing him in action. I really like his moveset, as well. Glad to see that they didn't just copypaste the animations of his duplicate attacks, as this looks awesome. Oh, and of course, Akio Ohtsuka is epic as always.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2008)

Sesha said:


> Introduction vid of Seth from TGS, in HQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually his Sonic Boom looks just like Guile's except it's black and his Shoryuken looks just like Ryu's. Two of his normal moves looks exactly like Dhalsim's and a few others are just copy and pasted from Urien.

I guess the command throw sorta looks different.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 8, 2008)

So he's like.....Urien's....sugar daddy?


----------



## Sesha (Nov 9, 2008)

Sucks that they didn't end up choosing any SF3 characters for the console releases. I'm getting kinda tired of seeing the same old characters. Why they revived dead characters and so on, I'd like to know. Never thought anyone cared that much about Gen or Cammy of all people.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Actually his Sonic Boom looks just like Guile's except it's black and his Shoryuken looks just like Ryu's. Two of his normal moves looks exactly like Dhalsim's and a few others are just copy and pasted from Urien.
> 
> I guess the command throw sorta looks different.



Yeah. I watched it again. Turns out the only thing that was different was the piledriver. Don't remember much of Urien, so...
Still, rather awesome character.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, here's the supposed, final roster for SFIV.



Notice how there's a new character. =D Not talking about Gen either. Rose <3

Though strange thing is, Rose wasn't announced by Capcom yet and some people are saying this is fake. This was supposedly taken from an event in Belgium. If anyone can *fully* confirm this, go for it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 9, 2008)

Sesha said:


> Sucks that they didn't end up choosing any SF3 characters for the console releases. I'm getting kinda tired of seeing the same old characters. Why they revived dead characters and so on, I'd like to know. Never thought anyone cared that much about Gen or Cammy of all people.



I think Ono stated that he didn't want any Final Fight character to return (I really wanted Cody in the game) and the chances of having any SF3 character is slim due to SF3 not being too popular compared to SF2. 

I'm sure a big reason onto why Gen returned is the same reason as to why Chun-Li stands out the most on the US cover art; to advertise the SF movie that is coming out about the same time as the game.

Gen is a pretty cool addition I do have to admit. His movesets and playstyle is very unique and different. Only Yun and Yang had some very detailed similar moves but that's only cause they're his grandsons.

As for your question about certain characters coming back. Guess we'll all find out upon release. 



The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well, here's the supposed, final roster for SFIV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I so hope Rose is in the game and that picture is forreal. Okay, I'm only okay if her c.Strong ain't crazy ridiculous and she doesn't have that soul super in A2.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 10, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think Ono stated that he didn't want any Final Fight character to return (I really wanted Cody in the game) and the chances of having any SF3 character is slim due to SF3 not being too popular compared to SF2.
> 
> I'm sure a big reason onto why Gen returned is the same reason as to why Chun-Li stands out the most on the US cover art; to advertise the SF movie that is coming out about the same time as the game.
> 
> ...



Ah ah ah, that's adoptive grandsons


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 11, 2008)

Some vids of the boss characters in action, and if the screenshot wasn't proof enough, the character select screen confirms that Rose is in.

Gouken vs Gouki - fucking true!
Seth vs Vega - fucking true!


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

Hopefully Rose is in, and she's closer to her A2 incarnation. Fuck you Duy! I want my broken whore!


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 11, 2008)

Gen should have Genei Jin. That would be dope =D

It's not like you can meter build with c.mp.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 11, 2008)

Hahahahaha, no CCs or VCs please!!!


----------



## aramik (Nov 11, 2008)

I cant waittttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

lol Give Gen multiple fighting styles plus Jesus mode. No thanks!


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 11, 2008)

Gen needs to keep his multi styles. what if he's yun and yang in one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2008)

Juggle me please, Gen.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 12, 2008)

....can't i play them all?

I play hyper fighting alot on 360 live. 

Dammit i wanna play real people in 3s for once.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> lol Give Gen multiple fighting styles plus Jesus mode. No thanks!



One word... Genei-jin. :Zaru


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 12, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> ....can't i play them all?
> 
> I play hyper fighting alot on 360 live.
> 
> Dammit i wanna play real people in 3s for once.



Hahaha, I'm just playin. Just don't bring anything you learn from 3s over to SF4. I still laugh and snicker deep inside when 3s players think they can solve everything just by jumping in.

3s kinda died out where I play. You can always play 3s on GGPO, there's still a pretty good amount of people playing on it.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 12, 2008)

The throwing game is probably the biggest thing that will transfer from 3s. Aside from spacing and reversals which is more related to technical skill, that's probably about it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 12, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahaha, I'm just playin. Just don't bring anything you learn from 3s over to SF4. I still laugh and snicker deep inside when 3s players think they can solve everything just by jumping in.
> 
> 3s kinda died out where I play. You can always play 3s on GGPO, there's still a pretty good amount of people playing on it.



oh yeah the jumping habits lol. i play sf2 enuff so i kinda think b4 jumping. sf3 folks have parry ready so i guess they get loose with it....but i'm not that tight with parries so yeah my footwork can be decent. back dashing is my friend lol. the whiffed grabs were plenty.

my cpu is crap i doubt it'd handle playing 3s.

I was think about parries and focus....sf4 doesnt seem like a nerf at all the series.

....or is it cuz SF3 and parrying seemed to capture the whole chess/strategy essence of the series best. SF4 seems like a return of the zoning game tho.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 12, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> One word... Genei-jin. :Zaru


Jesus Mode Activate!

From what I hear around a lot of people have Sim as an alternate, just to fuck Gief up...


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 14, 2008)

First gameplay vid of Cammy. It doesn't show a lot, but she seems pretty much unchanged. I do want to see her Ultra though.


----------



## SilentBobX (Nov 14, 2008)

Introduction Video of Gouken. 



What a Beast, owning his students.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 14, 2008)

Official date announced. SF4 comes out in North America on February 17th while Europe on the 20th.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome! finally XD

wait what about the PC version?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2008)

I finally played the arcade version a few weeks ago 

I only played against a few of my friends, and since I'm not that great, but they didn't really know how to play, I didn't get to see what all was really possible in the game. The single player mode seemed excessively easy until I got to Seth, who destroyed me


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2008)

^Lucky, the best arcade I have here has Tekken 5: DR, XvsSF, and Virtua Fighter 2. =/

I heard we might, if God loves us enough, get BlazBlue. That's only if God loves us and saves us from a depression.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 16, 2008)

Move to Southern California.

Arcade Infinity (30mins. drive from my house) has the best SF4 setup in America and the owner confirmed that they will be getting Blazblue. I think it's on a head-to-head machine too. I think they're getting the new Arcana Hearts as well, but too bad I hate BB and AH so I will play it and suck just to spite you all.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 16, 2008)

Cammy's jump in seems really shitty.


----------



## Messatsu (Nov 16, 2008)

When i get my sf4 i will shin shoryuken you all to hell if you challenge me on live.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 16, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Lucky, the best arcade I have here has Tekken 5: DR, XvsSF, and Virtua Fighter 2. =/
> 
> I heard we might, if God loves us enough, get BlazBlue. That's only if God loves us and saves us from a depression.



I'm studying in Japan right now, so I get to play what I like  Is BlazBlue already out? Wikipedia says "November"... which it is.

Also, have they said if they are going to release the new (old) characters for the arcade version of SF4 aswell, or just the consoles?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 16, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I'm studying in Japan right now, so I get to play what I like  Is BlazBlue already out? Wikipedia says "November"... which it is.
> 
> Also, have they said if they are going to release the new (old) characters for the arcade version of SF4 aswell, or just the consoles?



I think they're gonna send a patch of some sort to update the arcade, because I'm sure Ono doesn't want the console to totally rape the arcade scene even more. 

Blazblue ain't out yet.

And Cammy's jumpin actually looks okay in SF4, her jumps was shit horrible in both ST and CvS2.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2008)

are there any better high quali vids of cammy?


----------



## Ziko (Nov 17, 2008)

Is Ken really as horrible as everyone says?
He's my main in SF2 and SF3 3rd Strike! i hoped he would be my main in SF4 aswell, but if he sucks then I'll rather play as Ryu!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 17, 2008)

^From what I've seen, he doesn't suck. He's just pretty much average everything. Mid Tier.


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2008)

he's in the middle tiers now, but only because his supers/shoryu doesn't connect as well as ryu's does


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 17, 2008)

Ken does not suck. For not having easy access to his Ultra, good Focus Attack, and ridiculous links like Ryu he makes up for better pokes, a kara-throw, and crazy damage off the EX Shoryuken.

Ken is the only character that plays like his 3s counterpart. Those of you who played Ken in 3s will have no problem transitioning over to SF4 Ken's playstyle. It's just a bunch of mixups and knockdowns.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 22, 2008)

Anybody seen this video of Edma going all out with Ken?

Link removed

Ed's too crazy, haven't played against him in a while and this guy just made leaps and bounds in improvement. Beastly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

No NA arcade release pisses me off.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 22, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anybody seen this video of Edma going all out with Ken?
> 
> Blondi89
> 
> Ed's too crazy, haven't played against him in a while and this guy just made leaps and bounds in improvement. Beastly.



wow...those people really need to get laid.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 23, 2008)

After playing around on Friday and talking with some players, Sim seems really beastly.
People even think he has the potential to be tops, kind of crazy after my first impression of him.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 23, 2008)

After seeing that video I've realised that I'll be trying to use Ken as my main in this game aswell, if I don't like it I'll just try Ryu,Gouken or Gouki. But it appears that even if Ken is nerfed, he can still be pretty good if you use him right!


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 23, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> wow...those people really need to get laid.



Telling someone to have sex for hyping up a match is pretty ignorant.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 23, 2008)

Can Ken still use his hurricane kick to dodge projectiles?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought Ed Ma used Gief in SFIV. But his Ken is pretty beastly, probably one of the best I've seen.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 23, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Can Ken still use his hurricane kick to dodge projectiles?



I am not too sure about all the version of the Tatsu but Ken, Akuma, and Ryu can use their Roundhouse Tatsu to go through any projectiles except Sagat's High Tiger Shot. This only applies to the ground Tatsu by the way.

However, the invincibility for the Tatsu to go through the projectiles doesn't start up until they actually leave the ground, so you have to use it relatively early which kind of renders the strategy useless.

What Ed did in the video where he went over Dhalsim's anti-air Yoga Fire was that he just got lucky he made it over to the other side that's all. There aren't any invincibility frames for the air Tatsus, I don't think.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Nov 23, 2008)

^^No i think most fireballs a counted as low attacks.

One ken i see some good ken plays FADC his Ex fireball(since unlike Ryu's it does not knock down)into a Cr.Mk Then into ultra or ex Tatsu.

Also one thing El Fuerte is a beast...too many vs wake up options.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 23, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> ^^No i think most fireballs a counted as low attacks.
> 
> Also one thing El Fuerte is a beast...



Nah. Fireballs are all mid. 

Also, Fuerte sucks. That redizzy loop is great and all but hard as fuck to land, which makes it almost impractical.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2008)

Got any good vids for Fuerte? Considering him as my main for matches amongst friends. Along with Gouken and Fei Long, anyway.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 23, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> Telling someone to have sex for hyping up a match is pretty ignorant.



 **


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Got any good vids for Fuerte? Considering him as my main for matches amongst friends. Along with Gouken and Fei Long, anyway.



First go here:


Then go here:
Pot Cookie Monster Anyone?

There is a ElF in the tourney played by some player named Tetsan and I really think this guy is either godly in reaction or just damn lucky but he is seriously good. Lots of sick ElF play by him. He plays the black pants ElF and you can usually tell it's him because the announcer guy usually screams his name. 

Regardless of which, everyone should watch that tourney because the level of play in there is astounding. Look at the madness Boxer can pull off; his zoning game is just too good. I think that Akuma player under the name KO is the same KO who plays one of the best Yun in the world for 3s.

I heard Fei Long gets a command throw like Yun's Zenpo Tenshin from 3s. Fei Long is going to be the next Makoto in SF4 without the bullshit stun combos...or will he?

By the way, everyone buy SFII:HD Remix for the PS3 this Tuesday. Post in the SFII:HD Remix if you do, I gotta add you guys.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheers, will watch 'em later today.

I main Fei Long predominantly for psychologic reasons. I mean, how can you play a Bruce Lee inspired character and not make those sounds? :3


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 24, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> wow...those people really need to get laid.



That's a pretty immature comment. Those guys are actually pretty damn chill.

PS: Saw Ed ma at AI Friday. Holy shit his Ken is nasty.

PSS: Fuck Sagat.

PSSS: I was surprised that SF4 is only one quarter now.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know what anyone else thinks of this, but Umehara Daigo's win/loss count scares the crap out of me.

1.  Umehara
Character: Ryu
BP: 90,195
Wins/Matches:  3,330/3,769,  88.35%


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 24, 2008)

Is there any fighting game he DOESN'T excel at? dude's a MONSTER!


----------



## jkingler (Nov 24, 2008)

If anyone finds or makes vids of ElF without Nico, do post them here. 

/wants to see

Also, just in general, feel free to post epic tourney vids in here, as I check for them and it is most definitely on-topic.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'd love to see some good quality (not cam) fights!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> I don't know what anyone else thinks of this, but Umehara Daigo's win/loss count scares the crap out of me.
> 
> 1.  Umehara
> Character: Ryu
> ...



Does the one next to his name mean he is the best SFIV player in Japan? Which basically means the best in the world.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 24, 2008)

Yup, that's exactly right. I took it from a list of the 20 highest ranking players by BP.

[Phantom-Subs]Kateikyoushi _Hitman_Reborn 109_-_(704x400)[FFA7E62].avi


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 24, 2008)

my gawd the number of games.....dont even want to know how much they cost. win streak cap better be 100 or somethin.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 24, 2008)

At least a US release date is already out....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2008)

So much money poured into SFIV. Daigo is one rich sneaky ass. He doesn't play in tourneys for some reason.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 25, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> I don't know what anyone else thinks of this, but Umehara Daigo's win/loss count scares the crap out of me.
> 
> 1.  Umehara
> Character: Ryu
> ...



Were did you get this information?


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 25, 2008)

He posted his source above.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 28, 2008)

I would like to watch some matches! Anyone know a good place to watch them? Prefer HQ vids but Youtube is okey. But please don't write "Youtube" I want links or usernames. If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2008)

Go to youtube and type in HardEdgeOfficial.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm quite surprised that Gouken is just a tad easy to beat in the Arcade, I kinda expected two things.

1) AI level would be just below that of Akuma/Gouki, but 2 levels of difficulty over.
2) He has no special intro vs Ken, Ryu, and little brother Akuma. Would've expected something better, since it's Gouken's first official SF appearance, playable-wise.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2008)

i hope they go all out with character specific intros and whatnot on home versions.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2008)

^Let's hope so, if not then the game will still be awesome but just missing a few nice features.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 20, 2008)

NA Boxart and Limited Edition details revealed!!



Looks AMAZING!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm glad they changed the box art for the US version. The original Chun-Li one felt very boring to me. But Ryu vs. Ken is always welcome. =D

I'll be getting the regular edition since I'm low on the cash. But if you have an extra $20 for the LE. Well worth the deal.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 20, 2008)

I preordered a LE at gamestop...


----------



## Akira (Dec 20, 2008)

PS3 owners get Ryu but 360 owners get C. Viper?

Seriously, why isn't it Ken?


----------



## TheoDerek (Dec 20, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> PS3 owners get Ryu but 360 owners get C. Viper?
> 
> Seriously, why isn't it Ken?


Or Chun-Li

C. Viper isn't even a series staple.  Bad choice imo.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR ONLY 79 DOLLARS?!!! FOR REAL?!



FUCK YEAH

And fuck C. Viper figurine tho.

First Game i'm pre-ordering ever.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 20, 2008)

and it yall prolly already know, but uhh check out shoryuken.com......good shit. the top post on the home page has an interview, a lil piece of arcade fighter heaven, and CAMMY FUCKING UP FEILONG IN SF4. Also some pics of Rose in the game.

And are those voices in english or something....Ryu hadoken sounds funny but i like it.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Let's hope so, if not then the game will still be awesome but just missing a few nice features.



yeah!!! like characters from thrid strike

and btw whats up with all the C.viper hatred. i think she's cool character.
she more interesting than rufus and boring looking abel with his shit character design. i mean he looks so ordinary.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 20, 2008)

Fuck 3rd strike. 

I just pray they Correct the bullshit netcode they're using now for HD Remix, cause that shit is horrible.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't really hate her or nothin.....i  just shonuff rather have a figure of a staple character versus her....sum1 might see it and think i'm a perv or sum shit. i want to look at it and be like....thats street fighter.

Her design is cool. Hair over the top though. RUFUS DESIGN BLOWS. Abel is pure street fighter. The ordinary somehow work in the street fighter world....Ryu, Ken, Guile, Honda, Sagat, Balrog....if these guys don't have the most ordinary...


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> yeah!!! like characters from thrid strike
> 
> and btw whats up with all the C.viper hatred. i think she's cool character.
> she more interesting than rufus and boring looking abel with his shit character design. i mean he looks so ordinary.



Someone walks into your t.v. room sees Ken doing a shoryuken in a statue? Boom Street Fighter

They see C.Viper? You're a fucking pervert.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 21, 2008)

I think C.Viper looks pretty shitty. I think her playstyle is damn boring to watch too, same as Rufus. Oh yea, she sucks ass, lol.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm so sick and tired of seeing Rufus...every tourney I've seen 80% of the players are Rufus....FUCK HIM, lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

Better than 80% Ryu/Ken.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 21, 2008)

Truth! you're gunna get that once SFIV comes out anyways, oh what fun that'll be....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol, HD Remix is full of online Ken's. =D


----------



## jkingler (Dec 21, 2008)

Could anyone link to recent tournaments? The quarters/semis/finals and the like?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's Arcade Infinity's tournament.

Naturalistic Fallacy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 21, 2008)

Naturalistic Fallacy.

Wow how that guy combos into his ultra mid video in is pretty great. I need to learn that myself. I'm going through these videos seeing different Ken matches. This game can't come soon enough.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow you can combo tatsumaki into shoryu. That's scary. He didn't even do ex tatsumaki.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 22, 2008)

SO do I have to get the LE to get the Anime?


----------



## LayZ (Dec 22, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> and it yall prolly already know, but uhh check out shoryuken.com......good shit. the top post on the home page has an interview, a lil piece of arcade fighter heaven, and CAMMY FUCKING UP FEILONG IN SF4.


Thanks for the Cammy footage.  I had a joygasm. 



The Drunken Monkey said:


> Here's Arcade Infinity's tournament.
> 
> Naturalistic Fallacy.


Great quality and the fights were awesome. Thanks.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2008)

WHERE IS MR. KARATE?????


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Wow you can combo tatsumaki into shoryu. That's scary. He didn't even do ex tatsumaki.


What character? Akuma has always been able to do that iirc.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 23, 2008)

Biscuits said:


> What character? Akuma has always been able to do that iirc.



Indeed. With the exception of A3 cuz they can tech on the fram your recover from whatever move you hit them with.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2008)

Well with V-ism on you can....


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 23, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Wow you can combo tatsumaki into shoryu. That's scary. He didn't even do ex tatsumaki.



I dont think so with Ken lol. Balrog probably coulda blocked the shoryuken cause it didn't register as a combo. I like the tastumaki cross up leading into the standard lk>tatsu tho.



Biscuits said:


> What character? Akuma has always been able to do that iirc.



He was talkin bout Ken.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 23, 2008)

Ken did not combo the Fierce Shoryu -> FADC -> Ultra off the Tatsu in that video. Balrog tried to go for some Reversal (the reversal message came out right after the Tatsu) but it got stuffed by the Fierce Shoryu.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

so has anyone heard anything about the PC release of this game yet?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 25, 2008)

Akuma Toptier mabye?

this

EX air hadoken traps are beastly.

Btw notice that daigo fighting style is very SFT2'ish.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 25, 2008)

Nah, I wouldn't rate Akuma top tier but Momochi did play an awesome zoning game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2008)

Is Dan actually worth playing in SF4?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 25, 2008)

^Dan is always worth a go.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 25, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ken did not combo the Fierce Shoryu -> FADC -> Ultra off the Tatsu in that video. Balrog tried to go for some Reversal (the reversal message came out right after the Tatsu) but it got stuffed by the Fierce Shoryu.


Feww... I was hoping that was the case. I messed up with the combo count.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 26, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Dan is always worth a go.



This post oozes with truth!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 26, 2008)

How can Dan not be worth a go? With the amount of taunts in his arsenal he's beyond god tier.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Kicking ass with Dan is like having an orgy with Jessica Alba.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 26, 2008)

THREE Jessica Albas 

Its just unbelievable. But ooh so sweet.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2008)

"]

Click Tournament to view footage of the SF4 National Japanese Tournament.

The first two matches should be the finals, Ken vs. Dhalsim.

The next National Tournament is going to be on Jan. 18th. Maybe Daigo will show up this time... =D


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 1, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> "]
> 
> Click Tournament to view footage of the SF4 National Japanese Tournament.
> 
> ...



If Daigo showed up, he would kill those guys. While the videos were a fun watch the level of play ain't as top as I thought it would be (don't get me wrong I'm sure they'd beat me). 

I'm just saying this because I think the Akuma matches would be Semis and his gameplay was pretty sloppy for a Semi-Finalist. He missed and didn't go for a lot of easy links that he should've done.

Oh wells, I shouldn't be talking...I probably won't be able to place that high ever but if most of Japan's level is around there then America might have a chance against Japan this year in SF4 at Evo.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 4, 2009)

Little bit off topic but can anyone guess (estimation) around what year Bison (dictator) was born or his age?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 4, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Little bit off topic but can anyone guess (estimation) around what year Bison (dictator) was born or his age?



It is relatively impossible to determine this because Bison is not in his original body anymore. At the end of A3, Rose removed Bison's soul from his body and somehow that soul found a new host in SFII. That is why in the Alpha series Bison is a lot buffer/bigger compared to his SFII body.

Then at the end of SFII according to the story, Akuma used the Raging Demon on Bison thus "ending" his life. So who knows if the Bison in SFIV is the same body as the SFII version or not. Maybe you'll get better results upon game release with the anime cutscenes and whatnot.

By the way I just read up on the cool shit you can get from the collector's edition for SFIV. It totally tricked me into stopping by Gamestop after work to change my regular preorder to a collector's edition preorder.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh wells, I shouldn't be talking...I probably won't be able to place that high ever but if most of Japan's level is around there then America might have a chance against Japan this year in SF4 at Evo.



Justin Wong is going to take TvC at SBO 09. That's for sure.




> By the way I just read up on the cool shit you can get from the collector's edition for SFIV. It totally tricked me into stopping by Gamestop after work to change my regular preorder to a collector's edition preorder.



Really? I don't have much faith in SF anime, and the figurines look kind of... ehh. But maybe the DLC is worth an extra 20? Who knows. I just know I'm low on money after pre-ordering SFIV and a new Stick.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 4, 2009)

the anime is made with sole purpose of explaining y the fuck these people r still fighting after SF2...its prolly the only anime of sf that actualy holds any relevance.


And yes, i made a reservation the limited edition too


----------



## SilentBobX (Jan 5, 2009)

> And yes, i made a reservation the limited edition too



Same, Here. From what it's coming with you, sure are getting a bang for your buck. Also getting that Neato $179 arcade stick. I hope it'll be worth it...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 5, 2009)

It is extremely worth it to get those sticks. Even if you get the basic stick you can always mod the buttons to higher end parts because they specifically made the buttons snapons to it's easy as hell to mod.

Also Dan vs. Dan video is out
COS

His Tiger Knee attack looks solid and I'm glad they gave him some invincibility frames on the Shoryu. Other than that, I think his normals are still pretty gimped.

Here's a more recent Cammy vs. Fei-Long
COS

Not much is shown from the Fei-Long player but notice at the end how fast Cammy's dash is. She Cannon Spike -> FADC -> Dash -> Dash -> Canon Spike. 

It also seemed like the last Cannon Spike hit pretty deep so it probably got every possible point of damage in even after the damage scaling through combos. Mind you, Ryu can do the same thing with his Shoryuken except he would have to end it with a EX Shoryuken which does shit for damage since he's not in proper range to hit it deep enough. Cammy's random Cannon Spike into a FADC option is going to be a lot more insane than say Ryu and Sagat's, cause I'm pretty sure she can juggle the Ultra after it like everyone else.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It is relatively impossible to determine this because Bison is not in his original body anymore. At the end of A3, Rose removed Bison's soul from his body and somehow that soul found a new host in SFII. That is why in the Alpha series Bison is a lot buffer/bigger compared to his SFII body.
> 
> Then at the end of SFII according to the story, Akuma used the Raging Demon on Bison thus "ending" his life. So who knows if the Bison in SFIV is the same body as the SFII version or not. Maybe you'll get better results upon game release with the anime cutscenes and whatnot.



. I hope Bison is around the same age as Sagat (1955) and Geese (1953) because I have this little obsession of having fighters that I like being the same age.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope to GAWD I can switch the language... Dan sounds....he just sounds


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2009)

So what do the buyers of the Collectors Edition get that the original does not?

Question not regarding the game, but the anime: I "bought" the SF vol. 1 episodes, but has it been continued? 

I don't really know...


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope to GOD that you can turn off the announcer, seriously, what a douche.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 5, 2009)

^I'm pretty sure you can. His voice will make anyone shoot themself after about 10000 times.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Not much is shown from the Fei-Long player but notice at the end how fast Cammy's dash is. She Cannon Spike -> FADC -> Dash -> Dash -> Canon Spike.
> 
> It also seemed like the last Cannon Spike hit pretty deep so it probably got every possible point of damage in even after the damage scaling through combos. Mind you, Ryu can do the same thing with his Shoryuken except he would have to end it with a EX Shoryuken which does shit for damage since he's not in proper range to hit it deep enough. Cammy's random Cannon Spike into a FADC option is going to be a lot more insane than say Ryu and Sagat's, cause I'm pretty sure she can juggle the Ultra after it like everyone else.


Thats sick, I know what I'm gonna do in practice mode now.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2009)

I actually like the VA's and announcer


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll end up pre-ordering the collectors edition, just been to lazy to go to the mall and do it.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 6, 2009)

X

25 more minutes!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 6, 2009)

^It got canned. =/ "Technical Difficulties" I highly doubt that.

This probably has to do with EGM closing and 1UP being bought out.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 6, 2009)

'Least we got to see some Rose/Gen action

COS


----------



## Daedus (Jan 6, 2009)

Gen looks absolutely incredible in this particular iteration.

I'll still stick with Ken, though.  Which reminds me- I recently saw a Ken vs. Ken vid.  Both fighters had ample opportunities to employ their supers/ultras in a way that would've turned the tides, but neither one pulled off a single one.

That irritated me.  Greatly.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2009)

Coercion said:


> Gen looks absolutely incredible in this particular iteration.
> 
> I'll still stick with Ken, though.  Which reminds me- I recently saw a Ken vs. Ken vid.  Both fighters had ample opportunities to employ their supers/ultras in a way that would've turned the tides, but neither one pulled off a single one.
> 
> That irritated me.  Greatly.



Scrubs or just too scared to link it. Ken's Ultra link is pretty hard to hit with the RAO RAO RAO RAO.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 6, 2009)

I hear ya, but I saw so many damn opportunities for linking- and god forbid the idiots use their bar for a focus attack or two after a stun.

There is really no reason for my irritation...  and yet there it is.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2009)

Link to vid?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 7, 2009)

Oooooh. New.


----------



## itoikenza (Jan 7, 2009)

seth is strange!!! COS (his suck you in super is weird!)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2009)

Finally got my pre-order for the collectors edition. 

I hope mine and mine alone comes with a special Chun-Li hentai video.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like ima get a collectors edition. 

Anyways, is there a site where I can learn all the abbreviations and stuff for advanced techniques; advanced techniques themselves as well?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 7, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Looks like ima get a collectors edition.
> 
> Anyways, is there a site where I can learn all the abbreviations and stuff for advanced techniques; advanced techniques themselves as well?





Go all the way down to the Reference section. Enjoy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2009)

Man i cant wait for this

A month of hardcore training with all characters to see who is the best, then off t0o the PSNz


----------



## Ziko (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there any info on the voice acting? I hope we'll be able to use the japanese voice acting in the english version :S


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 7, 2009)

Portia said:


> Man i cant wait for this
> 
> A month of hardcore training with all characters to see who is the best, then off t0o the PSNz



Tier lists are not set in stone yet, since there will be more characters on the console release. But as of now the character matchup chart is something like this.... Again this is a pretty old ranking, but I am convinced that Sagat will be Top 3 in end result.

It's best if you just jump online right away. Don't be afraid to lose. I think that's a major problem for people who wants to learn the game. They are too afraid to lose and play at upper level play so they can't surpass their limits. Even if you don't have that much of a competetive SF background but you were willing to get better, hit up online play right away and get your face smashed for a while. Take every loss as an experience to figure out how you loss and why did he win to better yourself.

The only thing that seperates a good and a bad player is their ability to learn and adapt.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2009)

No im great in SF but sharpening one's skills is always great  not to mention this game isnt your traditional SF too


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 7, 2009)

I saw on some blog the combo list for C.Viper and I have been practicing it


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 7, 2009)

Portia said:


> No im great in SF but sharpening one's skills is always great  not to mention this game isnt your traditional SF too



This game plays almost like ST. So you can't get anymore traditional than that.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 7, 2009)

Portia said:


> No im great in SF but sharpening one's skills is always great  not to mention this game *isnt your traditional SF* too



wut

it's basically SF2 with canceling.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2009)

The speed isnt the same as your 2D Sf now is it


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 7, 2009)

Considering the two game engines are totally different, a lot of people people say SF4 is slow, but I think they're totally wrong. It's pretty damn fast.

Actually I think SF3 is slow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 7, 2009)

Rule at my place when playing SFIV.  English voices onry.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so addicted to SF and moreso this game when it comes out. I'm not sure what I'll do though. I mostly play on PSN with some friends and I'm used to the DualShock 3 more than the 360's controller. Also it's just more traditional for me. On the other hand I have more friends with the 360 version and apparently the online's better. If I get this version though I'll have to get a new controller/stick along with the 360 version instead. I've already pre-ordered the PS3 collector's version too. 

I think I've made the right choice, I'm sure I have. I'll just buy the 360 one too if my other friends plan on getting it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, if you plan on playing online consistently, then the 360 version is the way to go.  From SCIV to even SFIITHDR, the online play has generally been better on the 360 in my experience in comparison to the Triple.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I just ordered a custom stick, I hope it comes not too long after SFIV comes out.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 8, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Rule at my place when playing SFIV.  English voices onry.



Forget it I'm playing at AI.



Mister Bushido said:


> Well, if you plan on playing online consistently, then the 360 version is the way to go.  From SCIV to even SFIITHDR, the online play has generally been better on the 360 in my experience in comparison to the Triple.



Really? I would think the PS3 would have more competition when coming for SFIV(disregarding other games).


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Really? I would think the PS3 would have more competition when coming for SFIV(disregarding other games).



That's what I am going to get it for.

I wonder if I'll get a chance to beat any of you guys to a pulp?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 8, 2009)

Jessica said:


> That's what I am going to get it for.
> 
> I wonder if I'll get a chance to beat any of you guys to a pulp?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


>



Duy I've seen you here for like years. We actually have to play at least sometime, yea?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


>



What are you laughing at?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm just hoping most of you get it for the PS3 so I can face majority of you, even if the online is better on 360 it doesn't matter a whole much to me....seeing as I'll be more into local tournaments than anything else.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2009)

was this posted?

ultimate guile combo vid.

[YOUTUBE]lato8FmMoIQ[/YOUTUBE]

my gawd the damage scaling is ridiculus.

some combos had me wondering if i was watching marvel vs. capcom lol. greatness.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Good lord, does everyone punch that fast? 


I'm so not used to Street Fighter anymore.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2009)

its prolly alot easier to be that fast on a stick. that rapid shit wears out my thumbs on the controller.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Too bad I'm terrible with those arcade sticks. 

They've always felt really weird and unusual. I think that's why I never liked playing any game in the arcade either. I just like controllers so much more.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2009)

Jessica said:


> That's what I am going to get it for.
> 
> I wonder if I'll get a chance to beat any of you guys to a pulp?



I just want to beat you for the lulz


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I just want to beat you for the lulz



YOU WOULDN'T STAND A CHANCE, MR. I-ALWAYS-HAVE-AN-UNHAPPY-FACE!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2009)

i finally got hd remix. i was fightin sum decent cats last night. i got a win wit balrog. 2 losses wit guile. a bullshit loss wit vega. all close. i can't wait for my fighter pad cuz if Hyper Fighting was difficult wit 360 controller then i can say ST is impossible for me. couldnt pull a super for the sake of my life. 

And notice i only use the charge characters lmao. damn controller handicap. fuck sticks  i dont jerk off when i play games

so hit me up. Spackavellie G. im def gunna try to be on tonight. or i might be tryin to find sum folks in the real world to fight in tatsunoko and 3S....tryin to hit up Impact Clash 3. I'LL FINALLY PLAY STREET FIGHTER FOUR! (yay 3 weeks b4 it hits consoles )



Jessica said:


> YOU WOULDN'T STAND A CHANCE, MR. I-ALWAYS-HAVE-AN-UNHAPPY-FACE!!!



lol. if ur NOT a female, that was a very female-like comeback. good job.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2009)

Jessica said:


> YOU WOULDN'T STAND A CHANCE, MR. I-ALWAYS-HAVE-AN-UNHAPPY-FACE!!!



Only with you Jess only with you


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Only with you Jess only with you



I'm going to beat you up.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2009)

I ain't afraid of you


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I ain't afraid of you



Well I think you should be!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> was this posted?
> 
> ultimate guile combo vid.
> 
> ...



Awesome video. 

The music was orgasmic.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2009)

any news on the pc version of this game 

i am only getting this for pc


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2009)

only thing i heard is that its like 20 bucks cheaper....i think i heard.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2009)

I still haven't got the chance to play Gouken yet. Damn guys are to dumb to unlock him.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to see all the people looking to get it for PS3, the Triple will be my choice for it as well


----------



## Daedus (Jan 8, 2009)

*Has a gander at the D-Pad on his 360 Controller*

*Hangs head*

I am soooo screwed.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2009)

The weirdest part is that I have no Idea who I will main. I like obscure characters so Iwas leaning to sakura, claw, or dan


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm gonna thump yoooou.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2009)

Nu uh, Because is if I fail with those 3, i go back to Sagat, Ryu, or Akuma


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 8, 2009)

I will main Gouken, or Fei.
Gouken interests me though


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2009)

I was gonna say Cammy but I can't let her ass accent be my only motivation


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 8, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Duy I've seen you here for like years. We actually have to play at least sometime, yea?



We should meet up and run some games at AI sometimes. I haven't touched SF4 for like 3-4 months now since HD Remix came out.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2009)

Where ya'll located?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2009)

Coercion said:


> *Has a gander at the D-Pad on his 360 Controller*
> 
> *Hangs head*
> 
> I am soooo screwed.



better have a go with the fighterpad like me. I only hope it is THAT much better. If its a bullshit step up i'm gettin a refund. And i'ma throw a fit if they send me a chunli controller...i want AKUMA!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Where ya'll located?



Southern California aka Street Fighter IV Land.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2009)

Figured with the name Duy Nguyen you'd be west coast >: -p


Anyone here in New York? Maybe we could have a session.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> We should meet up and run some games at AI sometimes. I haven't touched SF4 for like 3-4 months now since HD Remix came out.



Yea for sure. I don't really play SF4 actually, waiting for console to practice. I feel it's pointless when frickin' Gootecks, Kai, Ken-I etc. are always there. But I'm down for 3s anytime. I might be down at AI this Friday(tomorrow) though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 8, 2009)

Everytime I see an Edma Ken video I get so excited to play him in 4. I can't wait until this game comes out. So hyped!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 8, 2009)

New trailer with Akuma and Gouken.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2wGHRQyMKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder why Guy wasn't added to SF4 instead of Fei Long.

IMO Guy is more badass.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 9, 2009)

*@ Chemistry:* I actually might stop by Friday to play some games. Hopefully I see you there. If you see some skinny asian fool playing a turtling white Ryu, that's probably me. Also if you see the above description plus standing up on the chair every now and then cause weird stuff happens that's 100% me.

*@ Shion:* Ono stated he did not want any Final Fight characters in SF4. I don't understand why but whatevers. El Fuerte's uniqueness would lose it's touch as well cause ElF has the running moves just like Guy does with a different variation.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 9, 2009)

It's a shame.  I ruled SFA3 with Guy back in the day.  He'd be my main without hesitation.

Also: Edma got his face rocked by a Zangeif player named UltraDavid.

So from what we've seen so far, who's the biggest anti-air character?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 9, 2009)

^I saw that on youtube, I was pretty surprised. O_O I never saw Edma lose with Ken in SFIV... Except maybe once or twice now.

Here's Kai's beast Fuerte vs. Gootecks Balrog


Watch in HD and Fullscreen for best quality.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2009)

El Fuerte the new Vega?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

Man they added so many characters since I last checked up on SF4, I'm glad my favorite characters got in, Cammy and Akuma.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 9, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^I saw that on youtube, I was pretty surprised. O_O I never saw Edma lose with Ken in SFIV... Except maybe once or twice now.
> 
> Here's Kai's beast Fuerte vs. Gootecks Balrog
> very young Hamed
> ...



Holy S**t, Fuerte is so gonna be my main- he's like a Spanish Gai.  Hadn't really seen a competent player use him until now.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone said anything about the compability of the arcade stick? Will the Xbox 360 stick be working on a PC?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 9, 2009)

^Yeah, of course it would work.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2009)

Edma's good but UltraDavid's Gief is unreal. I've seen him in a few videos and I have to say that his Gief has to be the best one I've seen for 4 so far. I look to play against many other strong players like that online and considering I'm going to main Ken I need to really look out for what they're going to do. If there's one type of player I don't do great again it's characters like Gief and other "throw-like" character. I just don't do well against them.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 9, 2009)

Protip: Patience. Always.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2009)

This the first ranbat for SF4?


----------



## LayZ (Jan 10, 2009)

New Character Demos @


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2009)

I upped my reservation to the LE edition


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2009)

*beats Kaze up*


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2009)

See I was trying to be peaceful until the game shipped but now I see I must destroy you .

Also I am strongly considering cammy as my non traditional main


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm gonna try Rose.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll decide for sure when I have the game in my grubby, little hands, but for the moment I'm deciding between Ken, Fei-Long and El Fuerte.


----------



## eD (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm totally excited about this game.. man. It's going to blow!!

But, do you guys know about how's the online going to be?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 10, 2009)

^Better than HD Remix apparently. There was an interview about a month ago with Ono discussing the online for SFIV. He said he would have a mode where you can play an arcade single player online and any online player can jump in and out of nowhere and challenge you. Guess they're trying to make you relive the arcade experience.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been playing Bison and Ken at the arcades. But seeing someone use El Fuerte correctly defintly intrigues me. I'm def gonna learn a thing or 2 bout him when the console version comes out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

Aye aye, I sucked it up and got the 360 CE w/ my PS3 CE preorder on top of the TE sticks as well.  I need my C. Viper fix dammit.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a ton of money  wouldn't it have been cheaper to get it off ebay


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 11, 2009)

Expendable income? O_o

Anyway, I wanted 360 and PS3 versions.  What's a couple of bucks right?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't even know how to respond to that


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I don't even know how to respond to that



Easy.



But really, it's nothing compared to people making actual stations for SFIV in their home, HDTV and all.  Just check out the neogaf thread and you'll see my shit is nowhere near as extravagant. =P

Although I will admit I am sectioning off my Sony GDM-FW900 monitor as the dedicated SFIV screen with other goodies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2009)

Geez, MB is going all out.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2009)

I really don't blame him.  If I had the cash I would make a SF4 exclusive room.  

Also didn't the Producer of SF4 say that if it was a success there would be a 5.  If so, there is little doubt in my mind that 5 will happen.  I have heard so many people talking about this game that it is ridiculous


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an question. I saw that's the US and European version would be dub in english. In our version, could we change voices into japanese ? Is the asian version would be with japanese dub ?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 11, 2009)

You have the option to change the voices to Japanese or english. As for your second question, yes the asian version is with Japanese voices.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2009)

I just read the first few pages, and it is funny how peoples opinions changed, and how long it has been since the game was announced


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 11, 2009)

Been playing a lot of 3rd Strike latley, and Alex is my new main(Previously Dudley)
Who would resemble Alex the most in 4? Abel maybe, or Gief?

And I stillw ant to play Gouken


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2009)

wow i just took a look at the pricing and the pc version is 20 euro cheaper than the console version


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Been playing a lot of 3rd Strike latley, and Alex is my new main(Previously Dudley)
> Who would resemble Alex the most in 4? Abel maybe, or Gief?
> 
> And I stillw ant to play Gouken



In terms of gameplay no one is really like Alex. I guess Abel is closer though.


Alex is one of my fav guys in 3rd strike. I 'mained' him for a while.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 11, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Been playing a lot of 3rd Strike latley, and Alex is my new main(Previously Dudley)
> Who would resemble Alex the most in 4? Abel maybe, or Gief?
> 
> And I stillw ant to play Gouken



Neither, I don't think any character plays as weird as Alex does. Abel would mostly resemble Makoto and Gief is a grappler character.

Just to be on the safe side, play Gief. He's really really good in SF4.

*@ Kaze:* I had 100% faith in the game the whole time.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 11, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Neither, I don't think any character plays as weird as Alex does. Abel would mostly resemble Makoto and Gief is a grappler character.
> 
> Just to be on the safe side, play Gief. He's really really good in SF4.
> 
> *@ Kaze:* I had 100% faith in the game the whole time.


 Well, Gief would be cool I guess, especially since he has a Haggar outfit


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Sagat.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh lawl 

Some of the videos of Gief on Youtube are hilarious, well...the comments are.
People blaming Akuma(Gouki) of all people of not going into CLOSE COMBAT with Gief, and thought he was "lame" for "Spamming" those fireballs.

Don't these people get that if you're going to charge in headfirst at a good Gief that he's gonna make you his bitch? Especially Akuma


----------



## SilentBobX (Jan 12, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Easy.



I think If you're gonna get The collectors edition of IV and the Mad Cat's $150.00 Arcade stick, THEN you can say your spending some hard cash on this game.  If you're getting that AND the Ps3 version, along with an arcade stick for said console, then that's some big spending.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 12, 2009)

SilentBobX said:


> I think If you're gonna get The collectors edition of IV and the Mad Cat's $150.00 Arcade stick, THEN you can say your spending some hard cash on this game.  If you're getting that AND the Ps3 version, along with an arcade stick for said console, then that's some big spending.



Yuh.  I sure am, but it's no biggie.  I just paid off all that jazz today plus Lakers tickets for next week's game against the Cavs.  Plus my bat tops for my HRAP3 and extra 8-way gates for the TE sticks should be coming in the mail pretty soon.  I think of it as a present to myself for starting grad school. 

Anyway, Gamestop is apparently ending it's preorders on TE sticks tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm officially jealous of MB. Tickets for Lakers vs Cavs, you lucky bastard.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 13, 2009)

I decided to hit up AI earlier today to play some games for the first time in 2-3 months.

I still suck!!! Wooo!!!
WTF is an Ultra!?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2009)

You mean the Ultra move?


The anticipation for this game is unbearable 


EDIT:  I know why I want to play Cammy now.  This version reminds me of Kylie Minouge Cammy, and that Cammy came out right around puberty


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

Duy's just being sarcastic, he knows what an ultra is.

I heard Gamestop is throwing a tournament upon it's release. 
If its true, I'm going to dominate that shit for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll probably run Rog and just rush them shotos down.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 13, 2009)

My boy manages a gamestop, so I'ma hit that tourney up, even though I've only really played like ~6 times since the game came out.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 13, 2009)

I really, really, really envy you guys who have played. I wouldn't be surprised if my city doesn't even have an arcade in it.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2009)

My city has one and Ihave yet to go


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I decided to hit up AI earlier today to play some games for the first time in 2-3 months.
> 
> I still suck!!! Wooo!!!
> WTF is an Ultra!?



I think Ken's is one of the harder ones to get off anyways.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> My city has one and Ihave yet to go



Sometimes I wish that I could be American.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> My city has one and Ihave yet to go



There's 5 in my general area that I know of. Maybe even 6. But I only go to one of them anyways(Arcade Infinity).


----------



## Jessica (Jan 13, 2009)

That's it, I'm buying a plane ticket!!!


----------



## MS81 (Jan 13, 2009)

I already want SF5.

They didn't hook ken up with anything new.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

MS81 said:


> I already want SF5.
> 
> They didn't hook ken up with anything new.


Kara throw is good enough.

Also Canada has a few arcades with SF4 so look it up.


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 13, 2009)

im tryna see which system to buy this shit for.

What system yall think gon have best Online/controller?
Im thinkin Ps3, but 360 has a very established online, and the controller is awesome.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

360 controller is awesome for shooters, not fighters. The D-pad is fucking horrible.
I wouldn't recommend playing with the analog stick, but since the inputs in SF4 are so toned down it might be o.k.

People haven't gone over this I guess, but for you non fighting game guys who have horrible execution. Fear not! SF4's inputs are so toned down that you can do moves without even thinking. 
For example, in SF2 Dragon punches and stuff like charge supers had to be really accurate, where as in SF4 the input window is so huge that it's almost impossible to mess a move up.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 13, 2009)

Nevertheless, I hate them dragon punches.  So freaking hard.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> 360 controller is awesome for shooters, not fighters. The D-pad is fucking horrible.
> I wouldn't recommend playing with the analog stick, but since the inputs in SF4 are so toned down it might be o.k.
> 
> People haven't gone over this I guess, but for you non fighting game guys who have horrible execution. Fear not! SF4's inputs are so toned down that you can do moves without even thinking.
> For example, in SF2 Dragon punches and stuff like charge supers had to be really accurate, where as in SF4 the input window is so huge that it's almost impossible to mess a move up.




and that is a bad thing?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 13, 2009)

Biscuits is right. The window to do special moves in SF4 is EXTREMELY easy. You can actually do a Dragon Punch by tapping df, df+p.

*@ Chemistry:* I use Ryu. I just like to Ken avatar.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> and that is a bad thing?


Never said it was, it doesn't affect seasoned players any. What it does is make the game more assessable to those who are new to fighters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2009)

Toronto has arcades with SF4 in it, I just haven't bothered to make it down to any of them. As much as I'm dying to play this game, I'll probably just get my shot when the console versions come out.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> 360 controller is awesome for shooters, not fighters. The D-pad is fucking horrible.
> I wouldn't recommend playing with the analog stick, but since the inputs in SF4 are so toned down it might be o.k.
> 
> People haven't gone over this I guess, but for you non fighting game guys who have horrible execution. Fear not! SF4's inputs are so toned down that you can do moves without even thinking.
> For example, in SF2 Dragon punches and stuff like charge supers had to be really accurate, where as in SF4 the input window is so huge that it's almost impossible to mess a move up.


So I've been relentlessly practicing that motion for nothing.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2009)

LayZ said:


> So I've been relentlessly practicing that motion for nothing.





Holy Crap Akuma seems way overpowered.  His Ultra goes through fireballs and can take of 60% of your energy full charged


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Holy Crap Akuma seems way overpowered.  His Ultra goes through fireballs and can take of 60% of your energy full charged


Lol, nah he's in the middle of the pack, Ryu is still better.
No one in the game is overpowered not counting the console characters.

The popular opinion here in the East coast is that the top 3 characters are.

1. Sagat
2. Dhalsim
3. Balrog

Kind of funny how Sim went from being the 2nd or 3rd worst to potentially being the best character...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I just read the rankings.  I wonder how The COnsole exclusives rank.  If my gamestop, has a tourny I am gonna pick Ryu. You can go wrong with him.  



What exactly is a Kara Throw?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah I just read the rankings.  I wonder how The COnsole exclusives rank.  If my gamestop, has a tourny I am gonna pick Ryu. You can go wrong with him.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is a Kara Throw?



It extends the range of your throw.
The throw command in SF4 is Jab + Short (low Punch + low Kick).
What a kara throw is, is essentially you cancel the animation of a normal into the grab, thus extending the range of the grab.

For Ken he can kara throw off his Forward + Medium kick. 
Here's a more professional explanation of Ken's Kara throw in SF4. It's pretty technical so just ask if you don't understand a term or something.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Kara Throw Mix Up
> 
> For more information on what a Kara Throw is and how to do it, please see this page. Even though it's for Street Fighter 3 Third Strike, the same rules apply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2009)

I find it funny that 3 months ago I thought people were nerds for knowing these things, and now I am trying o learn it


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Lol, nah he's in the middle of the pack, Ryu is still better.
> No one in the game is overpowered not counting the console characters.
> 
> The popular opinion here in the East coast is that the top 3 characters are.
> ...


why's dhalsim suddenly 2nd or 3rd all the sudden

didn't the japs say dhalsim was bottom tier?

how he suddenly jump up that high in ranking?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 13, 2009)

here

1up Show from last week is on showing SFIV, of course. Live Stream right now... sort of.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I find it funny that 3 months ago I thought people were nerds for knowing these things, and now I am trying o learn it


I don't think it's nerdy at all. You try to find ways to improve your chances to win.



Muk said:


> why's dhalsim suddenly 2nd or 3rd all the sudden
> 
> didn't the japs say dhalsim was bottom tier?
> 
> how he suddenly jump up that high in ranking?


Remember I said East Coast, mainly New York. 
I'm not familiar with the recent Japanese tier list but I can bet it has changed since the one you're referring to. I'll try and look it up though. 

Sim went up simply because people understand the game a lot more now. That happens with most games. His zoning is still great, his teleport is amazing as well.
Gief was unstoppable the first few months but now he's beatable and has dropped in a lot of tier list. Balrog went up, cause he's just a flat out beast.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 13, 2009)

So is GameStop doin the midnight thing with SFIV?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Chemistry:* I use Ryu. I just like to Ken avatar.



Oh, no excuses then xD

I think I might have seen you play maybe 2-3 weeks ago on a Friday?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Holy Crap Akuma seems way overpowered.  His Ultra goes through fireballs and can take of 60% of your energy full charged



You hardly ever land Akuma's Ultra ever. And of course, he has considerably low defense. Also he's a bit slower.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> So is GameStop doin the midnight thing with SFIV?


seems like it, since they're supposed to be running tournaments too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Someone posted the schedule for the tournaments at Gamestop at SRK. I'll post it here in a second...


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

I was gonna look it up, but the server is acting gay.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 13, 2009)

Kara is an age old trick in SF. Basically, Kara-canceling is when you whiff a normal move and use the extended sprite/model range to increase the range for a special move. 

For example, Ken's old c.LK, c.LK xx Super back in ST was a kara-cancel. Right after you c.LK, c.LK, you would have to kara-cancel his super off a s.lk. That's why the command to do it was c.LK, c.LK, qcfx2+LP+LK. 

Makoto players back in 3s would whiff a s.LK and quickly cancel that into her command throw to greatly increase the range of it. Yun would have to kara-cancel the Fierce Dash Punch off his s.LK after the Genei-Jin combo to land it.

In SF4, Ken can use the early frames of the F+MK to greatly increase the range of his throws. If you plan to play Ken, it is extremely necessary for you to learn and master his Kara-Throw. It is stupid easy to, so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> You hardly ever land Akuma's Ultra ever. And of course, he has considerably low defense. Also he's a bit slower.



Actually I rarely miss the Raging Demon against my opponents


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol, depends who you play. A good player would bait that ish all day, I doubt you busting out kara-demons on people so... I think just holding up will escape your demon...


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Actually I rarely miss the Raging Demon against my opponents



Eh, I'm just saying from experience. I've never seen anyone at AI land it, and only once in an actual vid.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 13, 2009)

Raging Demon in SF4 is total shit. When I was there yesterday my friend did a Raging Demon on reaction when they guy tried to do a c.mk xx Hadouken. He did it right inbetween the c.mk and the Hadouken and he still got hit by the Hadouken. The only time the Raging Demon is good in SF4 is during an anti-air situation.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 13, 2009)

Dan actually looks playable here. Looks like they turned him into a decent char with comical animations. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc19D9THsDw&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

Dan! The true Saikyo master! ORAH!

More Dan goodness! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIeILAXVgj0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Biscuits is right. The window to do special moves in SF4 is EXTREMELY easy. You can actually do a Dragon Punch by tapping df, df+p.



There are also command shortcuts as well.



			
				Reno from SRK said:
			
		

> ・　f, d, d/f (SRK motion): d/f, d, d/f is an acceptable motion (it's noted that d/f, d/f does not work, and if you try to do d/f x 2, the game will register it as d/f, neutral, d/f)
> ・　d/b (charge), d/f, d/b, u/f: d/b (charge), d/f, d/b, u/b is an acceptable motion.
> ・　f, d/f, d, d/b, b (yoga flame motion): f, d/f, d, d/b is an acceptable motion.
> ・　360 motion: hcf or hcb plus any direction up and a button is acceptable.
> ...



The simplified 360 shortcut makes my Gief game way easier to work with from ST.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2009)

The f b f d f b is annoying to look at. Numpad inputs are so much easier to show. I shat brix when I saw 623 and looked at my numpad.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 14, 2009)

So....a standing Ultra SPD doesn't require a 720 motion then?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

> looks much better than the 360 version imo



copy from my previous post


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2009)

WTF, Sak can juggle the Ultra off her EX Tatsu without a FADC...good shit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 14, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF, Sak can juggle the Ultra off her EX Tatsu without a FADC...good shit.



LOL. That was like the first thing they showed when they brought her out.

And yay C. Viper!  Boobies!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 14, 2009)

How big is that box going to be? I'd like to buy it on my walk home from work, but if it is quite large then I might not want to do that since I'd probably want to stick it in my bag instead of carrying it. :x


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 14, 2009)

Jessica said:


> How big is that box going to be? I'd like to buy it on my walk home from work, but if it is quite large then I might not want to do that since I'd probably want to stick it in my bag instead of carrying it. :x



It'll be as big as a Wii height and length wise, but twice as thick considering it's holding the figure in there as well.

Its gonna be fun carrying the PS3 CE, 360 CE, and two TE sticks to my car.  I'll have my glock on lock just in case.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't really know too well how big a Wii is. Will the box probably fit in a half full normal-sized backpack?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> LOL. That was like the first thing they showed when they brought her out.
> 
> And yay C. Viper!  Boobies!



Nah, in the old video when they introduced Sak it had her FADCing the last hit of the EX Tatsu into the Ultra. In this new video she just dashed forward and do it, no FADC required.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> copy from my previous post



Any price tag ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

The reason the PS3 edition looks better is because it has Ryu <333333


----------



## Hellion (Jan 14, 2009)

And its blue


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The reason the PS3 edition looks better is because it has Ryu <333333



And BluRay.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 14, 2009)

Jessica said:


> I don't really know too well how big a Wii is. Will the box probably fit in a half full normal-sized backpack?



Yeah, you'll be good.  



			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> The reason the PS3 edition looks better is because it has Ryu <333333


Ryu isn't a MILF though.

The CE is $80, btw.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

But Ryu is badass.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> The simplified 360 shortcut makes my Gief game way easier to work with from ST.



The 360 motion I'm pretty sure is like that for all Capcom games.. 360 has never been an actual 360 spin, as far as I know, it's just 6 directional imputs. Half circle back, to up-back (632147) or half circle forward to up-forward (412369) are the easiest.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I was gonna look it up, but the server is acting gay.



lol @ what else is new.

@ Tiers, when did gief fall out of the number 1 spot?


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

What the hell are you talking about ?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 14, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Yeah, you'll be good.


Wonderful. I just have to hope that they have it when I go to check then.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 14, 2009)

Why the hate on Green?  It's a damn good color...

When we meet online, I'm altering my palettes to kick your asses shamrock style.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 14, 2009)

Coercion said:


> *Why the hate on Green?  It's a damn good color...
> *
> When we meet online, I'm altering my palettes to kick your asses shamrock style.



because it is the bastard child of yellow, and BLUE


----------



## Si Style (Jan 14, 2009)

Kaze said:


> because it is the bastard child of yellow, and BLUE



Sentence of the year goes to this man here


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 14, 2009)

andysensei said:


> @ Tiers, when did gief fall out of the number 1 spot?



Since Sagat was proven to be beast... But that was since Day 1..


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> What the hell are you talking about ?



I was commenting about the fact that the SRK server's been fucked up for the past couple weeks, then I asked when did Gief fall out of the number one spot in the tiers, I didn't think it was that hard to comprehend.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure some of you heard about Trial Mode, but probably don't know about the details of it.  Ever play SFEX with expert training?  VF4Evo's Training mode?  Bleach DS' challenge mode?  That's pretty much the gist of what Trial Mode is in SFIV.





			
				S-Kill said:
			
		

> "I want to make it clear that it starts you with actual basics," explains Capcom's resident Street Fighter expert and senior community manager, Seth Killian. "It begins with normal moves, then it goes on to specials, supers, ultras, two-in-one combos, chains into specials, links into specials and then finally, how to put it all together. We teach you what the pros refer to as 'bread-and-butter' combos, as well as focus cancel techniques that are useful to your particular character. So in that way, it's definitely challenging, but in my opinion its a rewarding challenge. You're not just beating your head against the wall, and if you can come out the other side, you'll find that you're really on the path to becoming great at the game."



Think it'll be easy?



> "Oh yes, it get crazy," laughs Killian. "Most advanced players will probably start to actually fail around level four with most of the characters. I made sure there's some brutal stuff in there, but I'd also consider myself to be in the bottom 10% of competitive players when it comes to executional [sic] skills. That said, if there was anything serious that I couldn't perform in less than ten tries, it was cut immediately. It gets pretty damn hard."
> 
> "I mean, it's doable, of course, but you'll see like a cross-up into chain into link into focus cancel and EX attack into ultra combo -- stuff like that."



I loved Expert Training in SFEX and VF4Evo, especially once you start passing the higher strings of combos.  Not only does it make you feel pimp for passing them, you really start grasping the advanced aspects of the fighting system way easier.  I'm really glad they have this in game considering I don't want to keep watching youtube combo vids all the time.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I know what I will be doing the until March 17, Just trying to master Cammy, and Sakura


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 14, 2009)

What's March 17? 

Also you can't master a character unless you know how to fight against all the others.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Well I know what I will be doing the until March 17, Just trying to master Cammy, and Sakura



.....FEBRUARY 17?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 14, 2009)

Because it will take me a month to clear the 3rd  level


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I'm sure some of you heard about Trial Mode, but probably don't know about the details of it.  Ever play SFEX with expert training?  VF4Evo's Training mode?  Bleach DS' challenge mode?  That's pretty much the gist of what Trial Mode is in SFIV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although I know there's gonna be pointless, frame-perfect, extremely situational combos that don't maximize damage input, I always find shit like that fun.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 15, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Although I know there's gonna be pointless, frame-perfect, extremely situational combos that don't maximize damage input, I always find shit like that fun.



But they gun be purdy lookin!


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Well I know what I will be doing the until March 17, Just trying to master Cammy, and Sakura


Those are going to be my main characters too.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to main Cammy because she is so different from the characters I am use to playing, and Sakura us familiar but just the right amount of different to throw people off


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2009)

Well they're my favorite characters to use in Alpha 3 and MvC2.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

When I had Alpha2 for Saturn I was a pro with Sakura, but then I lost my Saturn and I have never been able to get back to that level. I am hoping that will change in 4.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm currently still playing Bison. But on console im gonna learn myself some ill moves .

Aside from Bison im going to expand with Ken & El Fuerte most likely. Still 


Of course though im gonna play everyone to get that feeling. I still haven't played Gouken yet o_O.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 15, 2009)

I was watching this vid for the english voice acting (Ken vs Sagat) and I just noticed you can see Balrog (Boxer) in one of the planes in the background near the end. :lol 

Takes me back to the old SFII animated movie.  English dub ftw!!!  

(Cammy's is fucking perfect though, yum British women)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 15, 2009)

Combo practicing!?

All I need is c.Forward xx Hadouken.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not sure who I'll main in this one. Tradition is I always use Chun-Li and Ken before the rest of the cast till I get the proper hang of them then move on to the rest. 

I guess right now I have my eye on Fei Long, Cammy or Rose.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

I felt sorry for the dude playing Sagat


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2009)

first round i think ken just played with the kara throw idea and sagat felt twice for it

second round don't remember XD


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I was watching this vid for the english voice acting (Ken vs Sagat) and I just noticed you can see Balrog (Boxer) in one of the planes in the background near the end. :lol
> 
> Takes me back to the old SFII animated movie.  English dub ftw!!!
> 
> (Cammy's is fucking perfect though, yum British women)



I love how crappy they tried to replicate Ken's RAO RAO RAO RAO RAO RAO.

Jeez, I hate to be the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who has a hard-on for only JP voices, but goddamn they're so much better...


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 15, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> I love how crappy they tried to replicate Ken's RAO RAO RAO RAO RAO RAO.
> 
> Jeez, I hate to be the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who has a hard-on for only JP voices, but goddamn they're so much better...


 I agree here.

And I wish we could see some more Gouken footagem that dude is badass.


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2009)

So I'm thinking about getting this game.

I haven't played a fighting game like this since Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance on the PS2. But from what I've seen it looks very good.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2009)

Rly?^

Man, you missed out on some good ones, bro.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 15, 2009)

I for one am really liking that Rose stayed true to her Alpha roots (as she'll probably be my main haha).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 15, 2009)

Another 1up show, but this time for the more serious players.
Complete Series + Ova's


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 15, 2009)

Rose is looking hella good.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, Rose got Viper's TK. =D


----------



## LayZ (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking about fuckin' with Rose after I got Cammy and Sakura down.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not gonna exclusively bother with console-only characters since you can't use them at the arcade =\


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> I'm not gonna exclusively bother with console-only characters since you can't use them at the arcade =\



I seriously hope the console characters gets included into the arcade version, because I really want to pick up Sakura.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> I love how crappy they tried to replicate Ken's RAO RAO RAO RAO RAO RAO.
> 
> Jeez, I hate to be the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who has a hard-on for only JP voices, but goddamn they're so much better...



That was supposed to be RAO RAO RAO ?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting.  You can individually pick who gets either JP or US voices.  For example, Ryu can be switched to his JP while keeping Ken in his awesome US voice. 

I wished they reverted back to the old SFII Sagat voice.  That shit was the best.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 16, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I wished they reverted back to the old SFII Sagat voice.  That shit was the best.



He sounded wild homo IMO. At least now his (Japanese, haven't heard US voice) fits the way he looks. 

Also about the gamestop tourney talk, a few pages back, it's on pad only, no BYOC. =\


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 16, 2009)

Alpha Sagat had the best voice. SFII Sagat was just classic, but really fruity.

I don't see why the console Characters couldn't be added to arcades via Wi-fi updates. 
It would be great if they were already programmed in the game, so a code is all that's needed.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Interesting.  You can individually pick who gets either JP or US voices.  For example, Ryu can be switched to his JP while keeping Ken in his awesome US voice.
> 
> I wished they reverted back to the old SFII Sagat voice.  That shit was the best.



That is Awesome.  The one English voice will be Cammy


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes I have to agree, I actually seem to prefer the English voices to the Japanese voices this time around. 

I'm just REALLY hoping there is a way to turn off that annoying as hell announcer guy...

Tourney wise, I'd say the arcade version will eventually be updated (on top of the fact that most tournaments will probably end up using the home version anyway unless it's a "higher" up tournament or something).


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2009)

I watch wrestling so annoying announcer guys don't bother me


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 16, 2009)

For some I want the English voices, like Cammy and Zangief(Like his accent)
For Ryu and Gouki(Akuma) I want Japanese, fits em better.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 16, 2009)

The announcer can be shut off if I remember correctly.

In North America and Europe the console version will be the standard for tournaments, since there aren't many arcades around. In fighting game tournaments they try to stay true to the arcade version so the characters might not be legal.
fighting game developers do tend to throw balance out the window when adding extra characters.


----------



## Power Glove (Jan 16, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> For some I want the English voices, like Cammy and Zangief(Like his accent)
> For Ryu and Gouki(Akuma) I want Japanese, fits em better.



Yeah me too. I can enjoy having characters like Guile speak English while guys Ryu and E.Honda can stick with Japanese.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2009)

Power Glove said:


> Yeah me too. I can enjoy having characters like Guile speak English while guys Ryu and E.Honda can stick with Japanese.



No way, I don't care about the rest of the cast speaking English but Guile has to keep his "sonic kabuaaa" and "sumaso" always.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL. 

Man getting use to playing with Cammy is weird.  Her moves often leave you wide open


----------



## Muk (Jan 16, 2009)

ahh man i'll have to wait until march to get this baby for the pc


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> The announcer can be shut off if I remember correctly.
> 
> In North America and Europe the console version will be the standard for tournaments, since there aren't many arcades around. In fighting game tournaments they try to stay true to the arcade version so the characters might not be legal.
> fighting game developers do tend to throw balance out the window when adding extra characters.



I think this will change personally. The days of banning console only characters won't last imo.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 16, 2009)

Unless a character is ridiculously broken, then I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 16, 2009)

Well in my own opinion, and based on what I've seen, I don't see any of the console characters being broken (aside from maybe Seth for obvious reasons).  C.Viper looks a bit more broken than any console character I've seen actually haha.

On the Cammy comment, I agree.  A few of her moves are quite telegraphed.  I'm anxious to see a tier list, although tiers don't really count for all that much unless it's Third Strike, but I just like to see where characters stand.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 16, 2009)

I dunno, I feel as if the new characters are a bit ridiculous already. Gen's jumping speed and range is insane, and he has a natural cross-up normal. And also Sakura's Ultra link off of one EX move.

I can't say anything for sure right now obviously, but I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 17, 2009)

*@ Ice Prince:* C.Viper sucks major shit. Tiers does not matter as much in low level play but it will however in upper level play. Also 3s is not the only game dependant on tiers. Almost every single game is dominant by the top tiers, excluding ST where the tiers do matter, but matchups mattered more. Which is why most major ST tournaments except for like X-Mania is a team based tourney.

*@ Chie:* Can't say much about the newer characters since everyone still need to figure out matchups. I highly doubt Sakura can make it high this time around, because I heard something about her crossup being extremely toned down in SF4. I also think she lost her choke throw which is a total shame.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah alright.  I guess I've just not seen the vids you have been seeing.  I've yet to actually get to play SFIV, but in most vids I've seen, C.Viper has some dumb shit go down to where she starts spamming stuff.  Perhaps I'm just overestimating her?


----------



## LayZ (Jan 17, 2009)

I heard that Cammy got toned down a bit. Her Cannon Drill and Spinning Backfist are slower.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2009)

C.Viper sucks major shit? She's like mid tier and still rising in results.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2009)

^That's because Viper is probably the most popular character in Japan. Of course people will use her more often and learn more from her.

While neglecting other low tiers such as Fuerte, Honda, etc. etc.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Getting the Regular FightStick.

How about you guys?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

God I was playing this last night. I realized how shitty it is.

Regardless I still play it lol


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Chie said:


> God I was playing this last night. I realized how shitty it is.
> 
> Regardless I still play it lol


Playing what?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

*looks at thread title*

Street Fighter IV?


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Chie said:


> *looks at thread title*
> 
> Street Fighter IV?


Oh, well to each his own I guess. How did you play it?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

Arcades of course.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Chie said:


> Arcades of course.


Oh, I'm sorry for the late response, was just loling over your claim that SFIV is shitty.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 17, 2009)

How can you say it's shitty? I mean, what's missing?!


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

It was, I wasn't really having fun. Footsies all day. WHOOPS landed a random shoryu, you get Ultra'd. Pretty ridiculous. I'm not just saying this because "Oh I sux so the gaem sux" either.

I'm sure the metagame will change eventually with the discoveries of universal ways to counter typical bullshit and people growing not to play stupid, but until then I'm just playing it just to play it...


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Chie said:


> It was, I wasn't really having fun. Footsies all day. WHOOPS landed a random shoryu, you get Ultra'd. Pretty ridiculous. I'm not just saying this because "Oh I sux so the gaem sux" either.
> 
> I'm sure the metagame will change eventually with the discoveries of universal ways to counter typical bullshit and people growing not to play stupid, but until then I'm just playing it just to play it...


Seems more like a AI is too hard problem rather than the game being shitty.

Everytime I played it I played it against other people so I can't really comment on AI.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Seems more like a AI is too hard problem rather than the game being shitty.
> 
> Everytime I played it I played it against other people so I can't really comment on AI.



I have never played against the CPU, there are people always playing. Pretty sure the CPU doesn't know how to juggle Ultras either...

Pretty sure you have no clue what I'm talking about either.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Now it sounds more like "oh u sux so the gaem sux.".

Anyways, the game is far from shitty.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

That vid is from a JP tournament, only some of the best players in the world.

Start practicing now! It'll be fun!


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Chie said:


> That vid is from a JP tournament, only some of the best players in the world.
> 
> Start practicing now! It'll be fun!


Go watch a Daigo match if you want to see some of the best players playing. I don't see how you could claim that match is being played by some of the best players in the world when they're both unnamed. I'm sure Japan has their share of shitty players.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Chie said:


> It was, I wasn't really having fun. Footsies all day. WHOOPS landed a random shoryu, you get Ultra'd. Pretty ridiculous. I'm not just saying this because "Oh I sux so the gaem sux" either.
> 
> I'm sure the metagame will change eventually with the discoveries of universal ways to counter typical bullshit and people growing not to play stupid, but until then I'm just playing it just to play it...



Me and my friend have always played with the rule "no side campings" so we can't really stand back for a longer period of time just shooting Hadoukens. In-fact we had a match yesterday on the SNES and he broke that rule so hard


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Go watch a Daigo match if you want to see some of the best players playing. I don't see how you could claim that match is being played by some of the best players in the world when they're both unnamed. I'm sure Japan has their share of shitty players.



Daigo... omg don't even mention him. He camps soooooo much, it's boring to watch his videos.



Freija the Dick said:


> Me and my friend have always played with the rule "no side campings" so we can't really stand back for a longer period of time just shooting Hadoukens. In-fact we had a match yesterday on the SNES and he broke that rule so hard



Unfortunately, camping is win in competitive SFIV.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the problem is that you are concentrating to hard on playing competitively.  Just play to have fun. 

Disclaimer (If this were Madden I would not be saying this as if it were easy )


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

When I play SF3, I have fun. SFIV, not so much


----------



## Hellion (Jan 17, 2009)

Well for me, I was never any good at arcade sticks so my general feel for arcades is .


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Chie said:


> When I play SF3, I have fun. SFIV, not so much


This post clears so much up.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

Why's that? I'm competitive at both. It's just that all the seriousness moved into SFIV, so when everyone plays SF3, we're all enjoying ourselves. In turn, the seriousness of SFIV has turned it into a turtling game, which makes it annoying. However when I play SF3 seriously, it's still fun.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 17, 2009)

I just want another Capcom VS SNK


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2009)

If you think SFIV is camping.... Go play some ST...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay I got lazy reading the whole argument.

But here it is...

That video with Gief vs. Ryu was no noobfest. Both players were very good and for whomever called them shitty players, you probably suck pretty bad. Let me explain the matchup very briefly before you jump on me and "zomg Ryu should just jump in and do combozzz". No!!! You're pretty damn stupid if you try to tango with Gief upclose the whole time, his SPD in SFIV is lightning fast and it has huge range like before. Not only that but look at what happened to Ryu when he got knocked down by Gief; Gief proceeded to cross him up to wreck his face. If you think you can poke and do block strings on Gief to pressure him you're insanely wrong. Gief can sit there and spin the stick violently while drumming all 3 punches to SPD you inbetween pokestrings easily.

So Ryu has to keep Gief in a sweet spot where he can still zone him out with c.Forward and sparingly throw fireballs at a safe distance. There is a magic area where Gief can stand where he can jump over the fireball on reaction, land, and do his Ultra. 

Welcome to Street Figher...hell...welcome to 2D Fighting Game 101. You're shit without footsies. Also to whoever said that "no camping" shit...quit it, cause you're not going anywhere with that attitude. Lastly, Chie is correct about the random Shoryu into Ultras. That was the first thing I thought of when I heard about the system. The Focus Cancels allow certain characters to abuse the system to it's fullest to get some pretty crazy comebacks and leads. Again, without footsies and patience Ryu and Sagat would have an awesome time "ume-shoryu"-ing you.

Go play some SFII and learn footsies. This is getting me so pumped for the Gamestop tournament for SFIV. I can't wait to taste the tears of scrubs and their whining.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2009)

I want the TE Stick to be the prize for beating out your local Gamestop. =D


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

What do you think about the game Nguyen?


----------



## Akira (Jan 17, 2009)

Duy pretty much summed up that video and anyone who thinks it's noobs playing is almost definetly a scrub themselves.

Speaking as someone who hasn't actually played SF4 yet how is Balrog(Boxer)?

I think I might main him, he's fun to play as in ST.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 17, 2009)

He's good, high tier.

Jump ins can hit early and have reach, so it doesn't give anyone that much time to Anti-air you. He's got a pretty good anti-air normal as well. Very confirmable combos and Ultra/Super links. Pretty damn good sweeping range. And because of his dash-in hits and link ability, it keeps the opponent blocking, giving him a strong grab game.

However, it's tough if people are reading your mixups, as all of his damage will come from mixing up your opponent rather than out-poking someone.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 17, 2009)

*@ Hunter x One Piece:* I love the game because I loved ST to death and this game is almost like ST with a little twist. I also think Ryu is extremely fun to play with in this game. Actually, I think every single character got a lot more fun to play with in this game compared to every other SF game. Maybe except Chun, cause I really thought 3s Chun was pretty awesomely fun; no sarcasm at all.

*@ Fenrir:* Balrog is a beast. I wouldn't be surprised if he is going to move up in a A-Class character with Ryu, Bison (Dictator), and Gief. He just right in the borderline of A and B-Class. He has great reach on his moves, TAP goes through fireballs and has lower body invincibility frames, and he has one of the fastest sweeps in the game. Not to mention how far and safe it is.

Overhead dash punch can be followed by a c.Jab xx Headbutt which can but juggled into an Ultra if you have the meter. Almost every single situtation where he can hit you with a c.Jab is lead to a knockdown. He also has a pretty good walk speed and focus attack (horrible range though) so you can pressure tons with throws and c.Jabs. I think the most scary thing about him is his corner lockdowns. He has TAPs, Dash Punchs, s.Fierce to keep you locked and a nasty c.Fierce to anti-air you if he can't already nab you with the anti-air headbutt.

He also has an extremely fun and long combo on standing characters.
c.Jab, c.Jab, c.Short xx EX Uppercut Dash Punch
You can do that series 4 times because you can combo after the EX Uppercut and on the 5th rep you can just c.Jab, c.Jab, c.Short xx Headbutt then Ultra if you have it.


----------



## Akira (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds awesome, hopefully I can finally win against Gief


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 17, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Maybe except Chun, cause I really thought 3s Chun was pretty awesomely fun; no sarcasm at all.





lol, I guess I feel you though (no homo). Kara throw/low forward hit confirm mix up is too strong, I love her for that, but I donno, I get bored quick with Chun. But lately I've become bored with that game in general.. 
I attribute that to the fact nobody plays anymore and that I've had a hard on for Blazblue ever since it came out, it's pretty much all I've been playing lately.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Chie said:


> Unfortunately, camping is win in competitive SFIV.



I've only competed in one other game than the super smash bro's series, and yes unfortunately it is, but fortunately for me, I don't play competitive unless I'm at dreamhack where they have competitions and crap, so I just sit down with friends and duke it out!


----------



## The Killstrike (Jan 17, 2009)

i played this game at an arcade and it isnt even worth a buy. it was horrible worse fighting game i ever played no lie. too slow. people like the camp as mentioned ugh horrible fight game....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 18, 2009)

The Killstrike said:


> i played this game at an arcade and it isnt even worth a buy. it was horrible worse fighting game i ever played no lie. too slow. people like the camp as mentioned ugh horrible fight game....



I hope all of the baddies think like you do. That's one less idiot online.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you guys always play with such strategy?  Like I said when I play madden I am also strategy intense, but then there are games when I just throw hail mary's and run blitz's, because I just don't want to think


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Do you guys always play with such strategy?  Like I said when I play madden I am also strategy intense, but then there are games when I just throw hail mary's and run blitz's, because I just don't want to think



Sadly, yes.

It is an entirely different world of nerdiness and gaming when you get all strategical in a game like streetfighter.

Wastes plenty of your time, but hey, you gotta have something to do, eh?

But you'll be considered a god if you learn to play like that, though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 18, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Sadly, yes.
> 
> It is an entirely different world of nerdiness and gaming when you get all strategical in a game like streetfighter.
> 
> ...



No, believe me a majority of the players just know this:

1. Matchup
2. Bread-n-Butter Combos
3. Fighting game basics

There is no real strategy in SF or any fighting game. You just need to know what is good against him and what he has that is good against you. From there you capitalize on stuff. I dont' even know the frame datas and odd glitches like 2nd player crossups. I just know if shit works it works.

Here are my tips to winning:

1. Knowing what to do.
2. Good Execution.
3. Stay Calm.
4. Don't be retarded.

These top players didn't become the best because of their vast knowledge of the game. It is because they have the ability to learn from mistakes and adapt.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> There is no real strategy in SF or any fighting game. You just need to know what is good against him and what he has that is good against you. From there you capitalize on stuff. I dont' even know the frame datas and odd glitches like 2nd player crossups. I just know if shit works it works.



Truth.  I always find it crazy how people ask for the frame data and everything.  It's like their fucking computers.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't know crap about Frame Data. Except that having negative frames is very bad. lol


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 18, 2009)

Where did you get negative frames from? XD


----------



## The Killstrike (Jan 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I hope all of the baddies think like you do. That's one less idiot online.


im no idiot...the game just sucks..too much camping like chie said and another thing like chie said its too pokey footsie campy n when u start playing every match is like that. game sucks and im no baddie and idiot if u think i am u must think chie is too cuz im saying the same things that person said....


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 18, 2009)

The Killstrike said:


> im no idiot...the game just sucks..too much camping like chie said and another thing like chie said its too pokey footsie campy n when u start playing every match is like that. game sucks and im no baddie and idiot if u think i am u must think chie is too cuz im saying the same things that person said....



Hey what?! Don't bring me into this!

Personally though, I've never liked super turbo, so I guess it doesn't help that SFIV is more similar to that than SF3. Even though I don't like it as much as I'd like to, I'm still going to keep playing it XD. I have faith in the growing metagame.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Truth.  I always find it crazy how people ask for the frame data and everything.  It's like their fucking computers.



did you guys look at the 1up show they had recently?

some of the more pro players showed some work with the new characters and they guessed where some of the invisibility frames are at

that's some hardcore stuff right 

and they didn't even have any 'frame data'

they just looked and guessed!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Chie said:


> Where did you get negative frames from? XD



I learned about Frames in Podcasts. Like I said, don't know much about it. But if I'd have to take a wild guess on negative frames, stuff like Bison's Slide Kick leaves huge negatives frames which leaves the player at disadvantages and shit.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll try to sum up "frame data" as best I can:

Frame data is basically how many frames certain moves take, recovery frames(self explanatory), etc.

Frames do come in handy after you begin to learn a game (like start up frames for moves and such).  Basic poke frames are also good to know since that's a good way to figure out good pokes for your character.  Generally, it's best to go for fast start up frame pokes, since obviously, the speedier the better in most cases.

These "negative" frames are like recovery frames, as in, how long does it take to recover after this move is done.  Some moves have HUGE recovery time, which obviously leave you open for attack.  It's best to only use those moves when you are 100% guaranteed that you can land it (although usually these are "super" moves or "special" moves since most characters rarely have a regular attack like that).  Most attacks like that are best done during a combo string(or something that guarantees you that it will hit), or if your opponent whiffs/misses an attack of their own and you have enough time to follow up.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> did you guys look at the 1up show they had recently?
> 
> some of the more pro players showed some work with the new characters and they guessed where some of the invisibility frames are at
> 
> ...



Lol, that's not very hardcore.

Anyone can find out if a certain move has invincibility or not and it's generally known that EX moves and anti-air moves usually have a bit of invincibility frames. 

You can just sit and play with some friends and figure if certain moves have invincibility or not by just playing casually.

For example:
"Hey did you just go through my *insert attack here* with that move?"
"I don't know, do it again."
"Oh hey, it went through your thing."

Voila, you figured out a move has invincibility frames on startup. *Level up*

Edit:

*@ The Killstrike:* Why don't you bring the game to hitting/trading game then? It's not like SF4 is the only game where turtling can be very effective. CvS2 was dominated by footsies, 3s Chun destroyed the whole cast with footsies alone and Storm, Sentinel, and Cable can run and zone all day in MvC2.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, I know recovery frames, just never heard them called negative frames. Must be the new lingo on the block.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 18, 2009)

Not new at all. 

Moves have properties on block. For example if you do a normal and your opponent blocks it, the normal on block will either give you plus(+) Neutral(0) or negative(-) frames on block. A move with enough + frames on block give you a lot more options after the hit, making it safe. A move that has Neutral frames on block will allow you both to recover at the same time. A move with that gives - frames on block will get you raped after it, depending on how much of course.
That is all taken into consideration when playing, but of course you gotta take into account if the normal or special move can be canceled in any way.

Here's Testament's Frame data from Guilty Gear. 
Link removed
If you scroll down and look at EXE Beast(H) it gives him +9 on block, which makes the move impossible to punish.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, I just call them laggy moves, or moves with afterlag. Ironically that's how I play my Ken in 3s, I try to reversal everything possible.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Look at this stick for true gangsters. In one way or two, it's even better than the TE stick.


hahah, players pulling off ultra combos with just a click of a button. I'm so glad I play on XBL instead of PSN. ^.^


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 18, 2009)

wow i thought they stopped making programmable controls and things back in the snes genisis days...


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 18, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Look at this stick for true gangsters. In one way or two, it's even better than the TE stick.
> 
> 
> hahah, players pulling off ultra combos with just a click of a button. I'm so glad I play on XBL instead of PSN. ^.^



Takes the fun out of technical skill. Having a button to do a shoryu then dash cancel would obviously be convenient, but then I'd lose practice of actually doing it in the arcade. Also it wouldn't feel like I'd be accomplishing anything using stuff like that.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 18, 2009)

This game looks interesting.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2009)

The Killstrike said:


> i played this game at an arcade and it isnt even worth a buy. it was horrible worse fighting game i ever played no lie. too slow. people like the camp as mentioned ugh horrible fight game....



Go play Melty Blood or something.

And programmable sticks are nothing new.. And I'd assume no threat being most people using them are probably scrubs, so the ability to do one button combos means nothing when you can't land shit.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 19, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Look at this stick for true gangsters. In one way or two, it's even better than the TE stick.
> 
> 
> hahah, players pulling off ultra combos with just a click of a button. I'm so glad I play on XBL instead of PSN. ^.^



Thank god I'll be on XBL.  At least there I know I'll be getting my ass handed to me legitimately.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 19, 2009)

Chie said:


> Oh, I just call them laggy moves, or moves with afterlag. Ironically that's how I play my Ken in 3s, I try to reversal everything possible.


Yeah, if you play the game long enough you know what you can and can't punish on block.
What frame data does though is give you the exact measurement in frames. 
Also another thing about frame data is it gives you all the properties of the move. Like Invincibility, super armor, ways to cancel it, etc.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> did you guys look at the 1up show they had recently?
> 
> some of the more pro players showed some work with the new characters and they guessed where some of the invisibility frames are at
> 
> ...



That's easy stuff.  I've played SF long enough to read that stuff when it happens.  The only game I ever forced myself to read frame data was Virtua Fighter in order to get some of Akira's moves down pat since his move timings are fucking strict.  In all honesty, once you have an eye for that stuff, it's easy to spot.  I just don't like looking up numbers because it reminds me of math and I hate math. 

As for programmable sticks, that shit isn't going to get you anywhere against someone who's competent.  People who use that kind of stuff get easily read and will eat shit consistently.  This isn't WoW or some other PC game where macros are king.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea, you'll learn what moves have what properties and if you should even bother using a certain move if you play enough. I don't know much about exact frame data but I know almost every move in the game that I can reversal on block with Ken's SAIII and the moves that I can't. In fact, I just checked up on frame data here and I didn't learn anything from it.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2009)

It's like lag on Smash Bros melee, some moves have a lot of lag, and are thus unsafe. (Example, Link's Down Air aka Sword Plant)

But then again, there is LAg-canceling in Melee, so it's not really accurate. But I do get the gist of it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 19, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> It's like lag on Smash Bros melee, some moves have a lot of lag, and are thus unsafe. (Example, Link's Down Air aka Sword Plant)
> 
> But then again, there is LAg-canceling in Melee, so it's not really accurate. But I do get the gist of it.



Argh, don't even mention smash when talking about frame data in fighting games...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Argh, don't even mention smash when talking about fighting games...



What he meant to say.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to go play SF4 at the arcade and the place was relocating


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Argh, don't even mention smash when talking about frame data in fighting games...





andysensei said:


> What he meant to say.





Poor Smash.


----------



## SilentBobX (Jan 20, 2009)

New Trailer that pretty much has all the English voices for each character. (Be prepaired)



So the guy that plays Kiba in Naruto will be voicing Ryu. Interesting. Though, I kinda wish they stuck with the VA's who played the SF cast from Street Fighter II the movie through Alpha. Skip Stellrecht did an Awsome job as Ryu.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 20, 2009)

SilentBobX said:


> So the guy that plays Kiba in Naruto will be voicing Ryu. Interesting. Though, I kinda wish they stuck with the VA's who played the SF cast from Street Fighter II the movie through Alpha. Skip Stellrecht did an Awsome job as Ryu.



old news is old but this new trailer is awsome.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2009)

The voices are pretty good IMHO.  Aside from Blanka, Fei-Long, Ken, and Akuma non of them bothered me.  Also the new characters I have no preexisting concept on how, they sound so they sound perfect.  but Cammy is


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, props to Cammy's English VA.  I think she is my favorite of the English adaptions (although I like Rose's as well).


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

SilentBobX said:


> New Trailer that pretty much has all the English voices for each character. (Be prepaired)
> 
> 
> 
> So the guy that plays Kiba in Naruto will be voicing Ryu. Interesting. Though, I kinda wish they stuck with the VA's who played the SF cast from Street Fighter II the movie through Alpha. Skip Stellrecht did an Awsome job as Ryu.



My eyes are watery and i don't know why.
I got chills watching this.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought the hype and pre-ordered a 360 TE Stick.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Wish Gamestop was still taking pre-orders for those. But I can live with the regular Fight Stick if I'm already doing well on an EX2.

And El Fuerte's English VA makes me lol.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I bought the hype and pre-ordered a 360 TE Stick.



Good shit. Only way to play.

Ironically, I started playing 3s on controller. Now it's like impossible to play the same way I do on stick.



The Drunken Monkey said:


> And El Fuerte's English VA makes me lol.



Well you gotta give it to them, they did a good job at making him really mexican.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 20, 2009)

Chie said:


> Well you gotta give it to them, they did a good job at making him really mexican.



All he needs is this as his alt costume to be perfect.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 20, 2009)

I've decided to not only get the PS3 CE version but the 360 regular with the Akuma controller. 

Simply so I can beat ass over 2 consoles. I've now joined the ranks of those also getting 2 different copies.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2009)

Dunno whats with you guys and the damn joystick...

Is it the nostalgia from playing @ arcades before?

Dunno, but it doesn't really suit my gaming style IMO.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 20, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Dunno whats with you guys and the damn joystick...
> 
> Is it the nostalgia from playing @ arcades before?
> 
> Dunno, but it doesn't really suit my gaming style IMO.



Aside from that it's just the way to play fighting games, the layout offers things you can do more easily than on a controller. The joystick allows you to roll easily for special/super moves and 360s, and the button layout enables your fingers you hit all the buttons faster and in combinations. In general, it just allows you to be more reactionary and be able to do things you can't do on controller without editing buttons. For example, it's pretty damn hard to hit 2 or 3 of the face buttons on a controller to kara grab or EX rather than it is on an arcade stick. I would also think it'd be pretty hard to do an Ultra move without a x3 punch/kick shortcut button on a controller.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't Ultras only take 2 punch and/or kick buttons?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2009)

Two is an EX move.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 21, 2009)

oooh right....

Ultras are double motion plus two punch/kick buttons! *slaps head* forgot about that...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

I have giant fingers so I don't have to big of a problem with multiple button press. OR I assign them to L1 and L2.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> oooh right....
> 
> Ultras are double motion plus two punch/kick buttons! *slaps head* forgot about that...



You mean three?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 21, 2009)

...You are correct sir/mam 

You have won this round....


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 21, 2009)

i kinda hate when people say sticks is the way its SUPPOSED to be played....to each their fuckin own man. I fuck with controller. I have a friend. We played 3rd strike the other day. Nasty ass Yun. Does that juggle super shit on the stick. I play on controller and we have some even fights. We switch styles. and shit is the same cept we both suck on the shit we never use so we just throwin roundhouses and shit lol.

yeah sum shit is easier on the stick, but thats only if u fuckin play on it forever.

Games are meant to be played however the gamer wants to play it.

...but i'm prolly just overreacting to a comment loosely made.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2009)

I was never saying controllers are crap or anything like that. In fact, I learned how to play on controller(I think I've already said this), so if you're comfortable with it, then go for it. However, if you play on pad, you often won't be taken as an entirely serious player and you'll be regarded as a scrub.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 21, 2009)

yeaah i kinda beg to differ on that last part, but that is the overall view however flawed it may be. but the tourneyfags i actually know all hold people on controllers with equal regards.

I think its just the fact that a number of people get serious about some fighters and decide to get a stick to participate in high level comp. Then an even greater amount of players who know just as much just stay on the controller as the tourneys and shit is a waste of time and money. People who play every now and then, rarely drop stacks to get  some decent arcade sticks. So of course u'll find a greater ratio of scrubs on the controller side. 

entirely serious lol. as a person who loves his fighters, gives a shit bout tourneys but likes to kick ass with his friends and people around campus, for some reason, I feel like i'm automatically being thrown in th scrub category just because i'm on a controller. so sry if i'm makin this shit more than it was meant to be.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2009)

I totally agree with you, which is why I said "often", which means there are some exceptions just like yourself.


----------



## SSJLance (Jan 21, 2009)

I just played this at the UC Davis MU for the first time...it was pretty cool. I kind of liked how it was slower than what has become of most fighters...you did have to time your attacks and it runs pretty smooth. Anyone else in america play on a korean arcade though? I thought that was funny.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

The BluRay movie better not be a dub D; or at least have the original Japanese track.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2009)

I play with both a controller and arcade stick, I have an easy time playing with either, but more than likely I'll be using a controller mostly for SF4.

If there's enough interest I may host a NF wide tournament for SF4 (360 & PS3). Since I know first hand how tournaments fail hard on this site, I have a few solutions on how to make things run smoother.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't play on the pad anymore for shit. If Gamestop doesn't allow me to bring my own stick, I'm going to cry and force myself to practice on the pad prior to the tourney.

Even if I did learn to play on the pad again for the tourney, I'm gonna be so gimped. I doubt I can FADC on a pad and time my links even though you have 10million years to link a c.strong into a c.forward with Ryu.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish Sony and Microsoft could just take a fee on like 10 dollars or so (split it 5 bucks to each company) and all games no matter what the platform can play together  *dreams*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 21, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I can't play on the pad anymore for shit. If Gamestop doesn't allow me to bring my own stick, I'm going to cry and force myself to practice on the pad prior to the tourney.
> 
> Even if I did learn to play on the pad again for the tourney, I'm gonna be so gimped. I doubt I can FADC on a pad and time my links even though you have 10million years to link a c.strong into a c.forward with Ryu.



It's not hard, you'll catch on quick. I think I play 3S better on a Pad than a Stick since I can actually link and cancel out of attacks on it. >.< Atleast a PS2/PS3 pad... God, 360 pad just fails.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2009)

SilentBobX said:


> New Trailer that pretty much has all the English voices for each character. (Be prepaired)
> 
> 
> 
> So the guy that plays Kiba in Naruto will be voicing Ryu. Interesting. Though, I kinda wish they stuck with the VA's who played the SF cast from Street Fighter II the movie through Alpha. Skip Stellrecht did an Awsome job as Ryu.



Color me impressed 
Not only do English voices sound OK, some of them KICK ASS.

Zangief
Vega
El Fuerte
Cammy
Guile
Rose
Balrog(Boxer)

Are kick ass, especially Zangief, Vega and Fuerte, who just cracks me up.
Ryu's VA can go to hell, Akuma sounds like a goodamn cave troll, Sagat sounds like a guy who got a vocal cord transplant from a fucking bear.

EDIT: I forgot Seth,  his voice is amazing but it bugs the SHIT out of me, so fammiliar....so goddamn fammiliar


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

zangief, el fuerte and cammy were great voices

ryu akuma and sagat were horrible

i think when i get the game i'll only set the voice of those that sound good to english the rest will stay in jap


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Color me impressed
> Not only do English voices sound OK, some of them KICK ASS.
> 
> Zangief
> ...


*does want Jap audio*


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2009)

Jesus christ this bugs the shit outta me. 
Who the fuck is Seth's VA? I know that voice


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Jesus christ this bugs the shit outta me.
> Who the fuck is Seth's VA? I know that voice


 hmm i don't think its orochimaru ....

but who .... i can't put my finger on it


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2009)

According to  Seth's VA is Michael McConnohie. 

And looking trough his roles I now know where I remember him from: Kel'thuzad from Wacraft3 and WoW. 

He's definatly going on English, such a kickass voice


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like Vin Diesel is the voice of Sagat.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2009)

Can we stop talking about VAs? It's obvious japan is number one.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

Chie said:


> Can we stop talking about VAs? It's obvious japan is number one.


 but there are a few nice voices in the english version

why so much hate


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> but there are a few nice voices in the english version
> 
> why so much hate


 Some of the English voices do kick ass. Too bad weeaboos are to stuck in their JAPANESE VOICES FTW thought procces.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL, I swear calling someone a Weeaboo is a racial slur on this forum.  I have seen people go batshit crazy over it


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 21, 2009)

da fuck is a weeaboo.

i like Ryu US VA when he says attacks and shit. But its weak when just talking regular....I almost thought they gave Sagat a black voice and i was about to do a backflip.

Bison lol. Fuerte lol. 

Cammy is clearly the best tho. 

What i really want to here is Balrog say " I GOT PAID!"

how does Sakura have more bass in her voice than chun-li; nevermind i remembered how they sound in their other games... chunli does have a higher pitch.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Chie said:


> Can we stop talking about VAs? It's obvious japan is number one.



But let's clarify it


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 21, 2009)

There's a few reasons why pad warriors are looked at as scrubs. The main one being the use of Macros, for example mapping all 3 punches to a single button.

Also Controllers just gets away from what fighters are meant to be played on, and that's on Arcade sticks.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2009)

Ryu's VA....still have that Gohan tone.  oh well...nice try Kyle.

As for Akuma....maybe if he is not pissing all the time, he might sound ok.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

so i just played some super street fighter 2 new challengers on the snes emulator

and it was an awesome experience 

but how do you counter throws?  i got thrown so many times by the comp it isn't funny

i know you can't dash  and any time i tried countering throws i'd hit jab and short out of habit from 3rd strike 

i know its fierce or roundhouse but i just tend to try using the 3rdS command


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> so i just played some super street fighter 2 new challengers on the snes emulator
> 
> and it was an awesome experience
> 
> ...



You can't counter throws in that game. Super Turbo was the first game to add the tech throw feature.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> There's a few reasons why pad warriors are looked at as scrubs. The main one being the use of Macros, for example mapping all 3 punches to a single button.
> 
> Also Controllers just gets away from what fighters are meant to be played on, and that's on Arcade sticks.



I am sorry but that just sounds stupid to me.  It is like when people say that the only way to play a FPS is on PC.


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2009)

This game comes with pretty much everything for the PS3.

I'm defo gonna get it.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 22, 2009)

I rock face with the D-Pad.  I suck ass with an arcade stick.

Obviously, I'll stick with the D-Pad.  The control is tighter for me for some reason.

Sadly, the 360 D-Pad is a piece of utter shit.

Am I left with no recourse?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 22, 2009)

KB958644



Nope. Reviews say it does justice for being a fighting pad, too.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

DO WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!! WANT WANT WANT *cries*


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 22, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I am sorry but that just sounds stupid to me.  It is like when people say that the only way to play a FPS is on PC.


Well the difference is that you're forced to play on sticks in the arcades, and last I checked fighting games originate from the arcades.

I don't care either way, I play on stick because the arcade is where the comp is at.
Also how else would I have played SF4 almost half a year before all you pad scrubs...


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 22, 2009)

The D-pad looks very different from . However, this picture was taken a couple months ago, and I'll bet my money that  is an updated version of the joypad since.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I want the Ken one D: Unfortunately I'll get the ps3 version.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I want the Ken one D: Unfortunately I'll get the ps3 version.



Unfortunately... what?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

There's nothing unfortunate about the PS3 .


----------



## Biolink (Jan 22, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> There's a few reasons why pad warriors are looked at as scrubs. The main one being the use of Macros, for example mapping all 3 punches to a single button.
> 
> Also Controllers just gets away from what fighters are meant to be played on, and that's on Arcade sticks.



Afrolegends?

Also for pure conveniencey most Tournaments are held on Consoles.

If you use a macro controller in front of everybody there, you have some big balls, that is two seconds later you either get kicked out of the tournament or punched in the face IRL.

I personally use Arcade sticks. I own a MAS, an HRAP Pro 2, and the SFA Collection stick, but people should play with what they are comfortable with. It's elitist as hell to dismiss a player just because of what controller he plays on. Everybody doesn't have $100+ to blow on a controller.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 22, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Afrolegends?
> 
> Also for pure conveniencey most Tournaments are held on Consoles.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard Afrolegends uses 1 button for TAP with Balrog...
EVO allows it though, so that's why he does it.
I heard Graham wolfe was the only one who actually held down 3 buttons to TAP.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 22, 2009)

Chie said:


> KB958644
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Reviews say it does justice for being a fighting pad, too.



There is a ray of hope in this darkness.
I'm gonna go fishin' for a new controller.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

The fighting pads I might get.  I have the Ryu and Akuma ones' from SF Anniversary


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2009)

I want the Chun-Li one, wouldn't mind the Ken one either.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Well the difference is that you're forced to play on sticks in the arcades, and last I checked fighting games originate from the arcades.
> 
> I don't care either way, I play on stick because the arcade is where the comp is at.
> Also how else would I have played SF4 almost half a year before all you pad scrubs...



Well Texas isn't a big arcade state.  I mean we only got 2 statewide


----------



## Daedus (Jan 22, 2009)

The only arcade near to myself recently suffered flooding damage, and is closed until who knows when.  The console is my only hope for the SF4 experience.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

I should restate my previous statement.  We have ARCADES but there were only 2 SF4's statewide


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 22, 2009)

jeez the English voice acting is horrid.

I could do better.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 22, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I should restate my previous statement.  We have ARCADES but there were only 2 SF4's statewide


Is UFO in Houston or Dallas? I'm sure they've got one.. Houston has a rather large fighting game community, I'm sure if there's an arcade in your city, it has one of the 2.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone know if they Madcatz Fight Sticks will support regular headsets like say ones used on computers? I was going to ask this at SRK but apparently it's down until Monday.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello!  I dunno if someone did this but here are some winning quotes:

Ryu:

*Spoiler*: _~against Chun-Li:_ 



Your kicks are impressive!  No matter how many times we fight, I still remain in awe!




*Spoiler*: _~against El Fuerte:_ 



I don't know much about cooking, but your movement and strength impress!




Ken:

*Spoiler*: _~against Chun-Li:_ 



Weren't you supposed to go back to China and become a regular girl or something?




*Spoiler*: _~against Abel:_ 



If you're really wanna find out what you're after, you can't hold back like that!




*Spoiler*: _~C. Viper:_ 



That was fun!  Next time, forget your business and concentrate on the action!




Sakura:

*Spoiler*: _~against Chun-Li:_ 



We oughtta change costume with each other sometime!  That'd be fun!




*Spoiler*: _~against C. Viper:_ 



I wanna be like you when I grow up!  You have a kid?  How old is she?




Chun-Li

*Spoiler*: _~against Dhalism:_ 



I've been thinking of trying Yoga as part of a diet regimen...




*Spoiler*: _~against Ken:_ 



I guess married life soften you up.  Doesn't your wife let you train?




E. Honda

*Spoiler*: _~against Ryu:_ 



You're no ordinary man! Ever consider a career in sumo?




*Spoiler*: _~against Ken:_ 



You're one aggressive fighter!  I like your style!




*Spoiler*: _~against Abel:_ 



Lookin' for someone, are ya?  Have you tried talkin' to the cops?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

I Sakura has a Chun Li alternate costume I would lol


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 22, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> Hello!  I dunno if someone did this but here are some winning quotes:
> 
> Ryu against El Fuerte: I don't know much about cooking, but your movement and strength impress!



Cooking? El Fuerte comes out with a frying pan, right?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

I want some Ken >< Ryu dialogue .


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 23, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I want some Ken >< Ryu dialogue .



sorry.  Can't find it.  I'm getting these at screwattck.



Chie said:


> Cooking? El Fuerte comes out with a frying pan, right?



yes...he comes out with a frying pan...in which he whacks them if he lose. j/k


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 23, 2009)

Chunners vs Ken said:
			
		

> I guess married life soften you up. Doesn't your wife let you train?


i lol'ed

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2009)

are there kara throws in super street fighter?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> are there kara throws in super street fighter?



No. The command to throw is simply back or toward plus a button.
Impossible to kara throw, but there's some really retarded tick throw setups.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> are there kara throws in super street fighter?



No, but for some reason certain characters have longer throw range by using the Strong button to throw instead of the Fierce or Roundhouse.

For example in ST, Chun's throw with Strong did more damage and had more range than her Fierce throw for some reason. I think this also applied to Guile's throw having more range if you use the Strong version of it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2009)

I think i'm the only one that likes the english voices.

IMO, other SF game english voices were worse...

Anywho, we have a few more weeks til its release and ima be going nuts and balls over it when I get it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 23, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No, but for some reason certain characters have longer throw range by using the Strong button to throw instead of the Fierce or Roundhouse.
> 
> For example in ST, Chun's throw with Strong did more damage and had more range than her Fierce throw for some reason. I think this also applied to Guile's throw having more range if you use the Strong version of it.



The really weird one was Balrog's, his Strong grab had more range which made no sense since it's exactly the same as his Fierce one.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I think i'm the only one that likes the english voices.
> 
> IMO, other SF game english voices were worse...
> 
> Anywho, we have a few more weeks til its release and ima be going nuts and balls over it when I get it.



I like'em to


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 24, 2009)

Think i might go down the street later and check out Impact Clash 3


----------



## shinjojin (Jan 24, 2009)

All supers :
[YOUTUBE]pz3DoZWq7Pg[/YOUTUBE]

All Ultras :
[YOUTUBE]i4Z5Xf3akFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I like'em to



 ^^

I think we've all seen the Supers and Ultras by now. 

Always good to look at em again though.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, does anybody know if this gamepad will work with PC games (mostly with SF4 PC version)?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the PS3 pads are wireless


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I think the PS3 pads are wireless



I know, but you can connect them to the PS3 using USB wires which come together (and to charge the battery).
So what I wanna know is if it's possible to connect them to the PC through USB and play PC games as well?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 25, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I know, but you can connect them to the PS3 using USB wires which come together (and to charge the battery).
> So what I wanna know is if it's possible to connect them to the PC through USB and play PC games as well?



I am able to play Third Strike on my PC using my Xbox 360 Hori stick. So I guess it should work.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I know, but you can connect them to the PS3 using USB wires which come together (and to charge the battery).
> So what I wanna know is if it's possible to connect them to the PC through USB and play PC games as well?



I forgot about that


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

SHINRYUUUUUUKEN


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a question. In the collector edition. The anime would be dub or just sub ?



Muk said:


> this is the xbox 360 version right?





here the xbox version


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you already get yours?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 26, 2009)

I hope to God I get the Ken one. If I don't I'll surely be disappointed. Sure it'll be ok to get another character but if it's not that one then I'll be saddened, ah well if I can't get that one atleast the Ryu or Akuma will do. Please no Blanka or Chun-Li. Please.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 26, 2009)

^Lol, I wish they sold plain pads with like maybe SFIV Ink Splatters on it instead of characters. I would've bought that design probably.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

When SFIV comes out, I can finally use my HORI Real Arcade Pro Stick 2 SA.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 27, 2009)

Man im so hype for this game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 27, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Did you already get yours?



Those pics are from one of the mods of neogaf.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2009)

Tiger...

KNEE SPECIAL.

PEWWWWWWWWWW

I think this is an old video, I forget, but whatever it is, it still impresses me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2009)

New character alternate costumes....Cammy is SEXY AS HELL LIKE DAT I CANT EVEN LIE! Thats just strip tease.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> The controller in that pic looks like the PS3 one.
> 
> And about the X360 controller that you're using on your PC, are you talking about standard X360 controller or the new SF4 6 button layout one?



i am talking about the standard version currently

i have not bought the new sf4 version yet. but my guess is the same drivers for the xbox 360 version of the standard is applied to sf4 chips.

else they won't be compatible.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2009)

Chie said:


> Tiger...
> 
> KNEE SPECIAL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 27, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> New character alternate costumes....Cammy is SEXY AS HELL LIKE DAT I CANT EVEN LIE! Thats just strip tease.



I would cannon spike her so bad.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2009)

Cammy makes me feel like a perv


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 27, 2009)

Why the hell isn't Fei Long wearing a yellow jumpsuit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2009)

Chie said:


> Tiger...
> 
> KNEE SPECIAL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

If only SFIV came out in arcades. . .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2009)

Forseti said:


> If only SFIV came out in arcades. . .



It did man..........

I've played it since September when the first SF4 cabinet came out in America at Super Arcades. Now I play at Arcade Infinity and will probably start hitting up Video 94 soon.

You can check here to see if there is a machine near you.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I would cannon spike her so bad.


Cannon Spike x 2 for me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2009)

cannon skeet for dayz.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 27, 2009)

The rest of the Alts.



Alts costume montage on IGN(All Characters)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 27, 2009)

Lmfao @ Dan. hahahah, couldn't think of a better one.

Sakura's looks really great, IMO. Hopefully we can see some panty action from that. =D

Gens looks pretty bad ass.

And Seth... wtf? I'd rather have him in all of his nakedness.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2009)

Love the Rose and Sakura alternate costume.

Seth should've had a Gill or "Day on the beach" Urien alternate.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 27, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Cammy makes me feel like a perv





Mister Bushido said:


> I would cannon spike her so bad.





RodMack said:


> Cannon Spike x 2 for me.





Wu Fei said:


> cannon skeet for dayz.



I'd also Cannon Smash.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 27, 2009)

Rose's alt outfit is alot better than the regular one, and I prefer Cammy's original outfit.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

What is this thread going to be renamed on release day


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 28, 2009)

Official Street Fighter IV Dojo of OUT NAO! SHO GET IT!!

*crickets*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmmm, a Korean Ryu player named Pungko, he might be as good of a Ryu player as Daigo, if not better. O_O


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2009)

Unless he beats Daigo in a series, it'll be hard to substantiate that.


----------



## beads (Jan 28, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hmmm, a Korean Ryu player named Pungko, he might be as good of a Ryu player as Daigo, if not better. O_O


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 28, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hmmm, a Korean Ryu player named Pungko, he might be as good of a Ryu player as Daigo, if not better. O_O


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2009)

Rush down Ryus are awesome, but will more likely get eaten up by the JP gods.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 28, 2009)

Nah, rushdown is overrated. Real men turtle.
Check out how Iyo won Japan's National tourney. Yea, RF fucked up but shit happens.


Have you seen Daigo play SF4?
SF4 was made specifically for Daigo to rock on your face. There's a good reason why he's he highest ranking player on the SF4 BP rankings...Ume-Shoryus + FADCs is a godsend for Daigo.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 28, 2009)

> Ume-Shoryus + FADCs is a godsend for Daigo.



OMG, he throws that combo every chance he can get, lol...the man knows how to capitalize.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

My little cuz said he prefers arcade sticks, so now I am going to have to search around town for an fightstick feb 20


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't blame him, as long as I have the meter, I throw that shit out immediately haha.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, Daigo didn't make Top 8 in the National Tournament.

He lost to some guy named Vega Curry.... Never heard of him though.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 28, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hmmm, a Korean Ryu player named Pungko, he might be as good of a Ryu player as Daigo, if not better. O_O


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 29, 2009)

wtf is ume-shoryu.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 29, 2009)

Same thing as what we used to call psychic DP, but after seeing Daigo the name changed.

If you're not familiar with it, it's basically the ability to read your opponent, coupled with knowledge of what moves work in what situation, and using it to dp any attempt your opponent makes to poke you.

Not to be confused with random dp's.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 29, 2009)

Gabbo

Just watch.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 30, 2009)

ohhh okay. got u. lol super parry in SF2.

finally decided to watch some daigo vids after seeing that....i luv'd his fight with KO in 3rd Strike...the one where KO won in particular. That was shit was too damn even.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 30, 2009)

Will the regular fight stick be easy to mod lke the TE


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Will the regular fight stick be easy to mod lke the TE



Yes yes and yes.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe I've already shared this one, but it's Daigo vs Mago. Probably the best match I've seen ever in terms of technicality.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 30, 2009)

That was a pretty good match.  Really nice Sagat from Mago.  I swear he looked so stoned though haha (as a fellow ex stoner, I'm dead serious lulz).


----------



## Hellion (Jan 30, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Yes yes and yes.



Awesome


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 30, 2009)

Is there any kind of glossary of Street Fighter techincal terms?

I'm wanting to get better at Street Fighter games but it's pretty hard when I don't understand much of what most players are saying.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2009)

Emerald Chaos said:


> Is there any kind of glossary of Street Fighter techincal terms?
> 
> I'm wanting to get better at Street Fighter games but it's pretty hard when I don't understand much of what most players are saying.



l.p, m.p, h.p = Light punch(jab), Medium punch(strong), Heavy punch(fierce)
l.k, m.k, h.k = Light kick(short), Medium kick(forward), Heavy punch(roundhouse)

shoryu = shoryuken = dragon punch = uppercut

hado = hadoken = fireball

kara = move glitch-canceled into another move in order to usually improve the range of the latter move.

link = a combo that does NOT cancel into each other naturally. The player must time certain moves right in order for the hits to chain together. Links are usually very frame strict and technical.



There's a lot more, but I just found this page out, which should do the rest of the job.



Also, a tutorial vid for 3s, which mostly applies to SF4 as well. Probably the best video tutorial out there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2009)

Emerald Chaos said:


> Is there any kind of glossary of Street Fighter techincal terms?
> 
> I'm wanting to get better at Street Fighter games but it's pretty hard when I don't understand much of what most players are saying.



Boom.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2009)

Schway, I get to play console SFIV tonight at a gamestore.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Chie and Mr Bushido, that's really useful.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 30, 2009)

What games tore, Hana?

Btw, for Xbox Live people. New premium theme is up, it looks pretty badass from the pics I've seen online. Has 2D sprite works of most of the characters on the Friends Menu and some other stuff. I would get it but I already have the first theme and saving up for the RE5 one.

Oh, and more Gamer Pics of course. Rufus, Fuerte, Abel, Viper, and Seth.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 30, 2009)

Chie or whomever lives in SoCal, head to Video 94 now!!!

Probably gonna be there till 7ish.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2009)

Listen to the fucking continue screen music...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aO6XggVeCA&f[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck, UNNECESSARILY EPIC!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 30, 2009)

This puts 3S and ST Continue menu BGMs to shame..

Forgot to post this, but here's all the details for the SFIV Gamestop Tournament. Crap prizes untilt he 3rd round, though. =/ And crap rules to boot. But I'll still give it a go...
[img=http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/1230/sasukeandnarutodarkqw1.jpg]


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Chie or whomever lives in SoCal, head to Video 94 now!!!
> 
> Probably gonna be there till 7ish.



Ahhh probably going to AI tonight. I know it's pretty close by Video 94 though.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 30, 2009)

Duy Nguyen, were you one of the competitors in the Gamespot tournament?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2009)

*Sigh*

Lame for me I won't have a PS3 till probably 2-3 weeks after the game comes out. 

You silly bastards have more time to practice and enjoy it, but eventually I'll be ready for some blood.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 30, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Lame for me I won't have a PS3 till probably 2-3 weeks after the game comes out.
> 
> You silly bastards have more time to practice and enjoy it, but eventually I'll be ready for some blood.



I'll be sure to drag your bloody corpse out of the arena when you're done.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2009)

^Haha, usually I'd try and come back with a smart ass comment, but I have a feeling I'll get raped for the first week or so when I finally get my PS3.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 30, 2009)

Why is the GS Tourney gonna be on the 360 only


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Why is the GS Tourney gonna be on the 360 only





Well, at least there is a GS near my house, so ima try and see how far I get.

If I lose, I will leave with a limited edition copy in my hand.nod


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL.  It wouldn't be that big of a deal if the Fight stick was the only controller allowed but since it is up to the gamestop as to what controllers are used I am pretty much screwed. Still gonna do it but, I don't expect to go far


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Duy Nguyen, were you one of the competitors in the Gamespot tournament?



Nope.

However I am entering the Gamestop tourney. It sucks cause you can't bring your sticks, so I'm probably for certain that they're gonna make you use the 360 controller or something. So I probably won't get far...

Some guy at Video 94 today got the El Fuerte loop down and was tearing it up.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 31, 2009)

The infinite?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The infinite?



I think people widely accepted it as a loop now because it goes into a stun and whatnot. But yea the guy can do 4-5 reps of it pretty consistently. He can only set it up through a FA though so he still killed people using bellyflop/throw mixups.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, guess he's not as shitty as everyone was saying (well, people were coming around anyways) let's see if Vega/Claw will move up the tier ranks...


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 31, 2009)

I doubt I can enter the tourney, I heard the tourney is on the same day as Final Round, which is like the 2nd biggest fighting game tourney in the Country.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't wait to get my SE Fight Stick and the game. It's going to be my first stick ever <3

Anyway, who are/will you guys be maining? So far, I'm going for Abel|El Fuerte|Rufus. I really like what I've seen of them so far.


----------



## Akira (Jan 31, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> Can't wait to get my SE Fight Stick and the game. It's going to be my first stick ever <3
> 
> Anyway, who are/will you guys be maining? So far, I'm going for Abel|El Fuerte|Rufus. I really like what I've seen of them so far.



Balrog and Ryu are my mains so far (despite not actually having played the game). Ryu simply because I have in every SF game thus far and Balrog because I want to try something a little different.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll most likely main Ryu, Guile, or Dan .


----------



## Ziko (Jan 31, 2009)

Same as Akira, Ryu because he's my main in every other Street Fighter game, and he looks good in this one aswell, and Balrog because he looks good, alot of players use him and I want to try something new! 

And I haven't played the game yet either


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 31, 2009)

I've always solely used Ken. But i've heard he was a lot of faults compared to Ryu, so I'm not sure who I'll use. Maybe Gen since I've heard he's the hardest to master.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2009)

Cammy, Sakura, Ryu are my tentative mains, but I will really decide once I get the game


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 31, 2009)

Gonna main Ryu like with every other SF game I've played.


----------



## Susano-o (Jan 31, 2009)

i cant fucking wait (february for us ...)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2009)

Man, I can't wait to have the weight of the TE on my lap.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2009)

Well tradition is I always main Ken and Chun-Li, while learning everyone else as well. I think this time around since Ken and Chun-Li will probably both be overused I may go after a low tier character to play for the most part. I still plan to use Ken and Chun-Li as well as the rest of the cast.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 31, 2009)

Ken and Chun might as well be low tier in SFIV right now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 31, 2009)

Ken isn't that low. He's about mid..

But Chun... Unless your Nuki then don't bother. lol


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 31, 2009)

I feel if in SF4, if a character's not good you might as well be just low tier.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone have some vids of Justin Wong beasting?

Haven't seen many SFIV vids of him since the Fight Club in Brooklyn(I think) where he was beasting with Sakura.

But I'd like to see who he mains and how he plays.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm gonna main Gouken, Ken and Dan..

Eh, what can I say, I like shotos 
Even faulty ones 

*EDIT*

What.the.hell.
Opening theme:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rugcP2szIVM&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

WTF is up with this backstreetboys shit?
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2009)

Fuck that song.  Learn how to play Chuns with this easy to understand guide.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e42UQy9vNKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 31, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Fuck that song.  Learn how to play Chuns with this easy to understand guide.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e42UQy9vNKE[/YOUTUBE]



Wow I do not believe that is real. That shit is gooooood.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 31, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Fuck that song.  Learn how to play Chuns with this easy to understand guide.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e42UQy9vNKE[/YOUTUBE]


DAMN!!!!!!!

I was just about to post that 

----
After watching some more videos I'm more confident with my Ken when I get the game. He's more useful than tons assume he is. I think my Ken/Ryu will be fine but also Sakura on the side. I also want to attempt to properly learn Akuma and Sagat even more but more importantly Guile. After watching the Guile SF4 combo video it might be right up my alley.

So far I've fully paid off the PS3 CE and I've ordered a FightPad (hopefully I get a Ken one although I probably won't so I need to order directly from Capcom). I guess I'll get the 360 version pretty soon after the PS3 one and the same with the TE stick probably after some more are released. Strategy guide will also be gotten on the day it comes out, taking off from work for a few days (yes I take my SF seriously) and along with that I'll probably use my other PS3 stick if I want to practice for the TE one. 

I'm way to hyped. This game's finally coming out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Fuck that song.  Learn how to play Chuns with this easy to understand guide.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e42UQy9vNKE[/YOUTUBE]





Great video, love that song.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 1, 2009)

Chie, I still have you for that match right?

You're getting it for 360?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll be able to play it for both.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

For those of us that can't play for until release, what games are you playing to prepare yourself.  I am playing, 3 and HD Remix.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 1, 2009)

Fei long is my fovarite. If Evil Ryu would be in this game, it would be my favorite as well.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2009)

The only fighter I'm playing frequently is HD Remix.

And a tiny bit of 3S and Melty Blood AC.

I wish I had my PS2 right now. ;_; I really want to play some AH and CvS2.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 1, 2009)

Alpha 3


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 1, 2009)

Playing SFIII:3S and SSF2T over GGPO, they'll do until SF4 gets released to the PC


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2009)

SSF2 can't find the rom for SSF2T  or at least none that are working correctly for any emulator


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2009)

How many here are getting SFIV for 360?


----------



## Ziko (Feb 1, 2009)

I am  Have to get a stick though!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> How many here are getting SFIV for 360?



I don't know how many people here but i will take this game on 360


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

I know Bushido is but he did it purely for the C. Viper figurine :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2009)

Europeans get both. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 1, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Anyone have some vids of Justin Wong beasting?
> 
> Haven't seen many SFIV vids of him since the Fight Club in Brooklyn(I think) where he was beasting with Sakura.
> 
> But I'd like to see who he mains and how he plays.


link

Just linked it to Duy on Aim and saw your post.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I know Bushido is but he did it purely for the C. Viper figurine :ho







I will actually play on the 360 as well considering I have a TE stick preordered for it along with the TE for the Triple. 



But yeah, I've actually been playing SFIV in preparation for SFIV.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 1, 2009)

Losers!!!

Get it for the PS3.


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup, getting it for the 360 too.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Losers!!!
> 
> Get it for the PS3.



What he said.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

PS3 with fight stick.  Wasn't gonna get a stick, but after my cousin said he could beat me if he ad a stick, and watching the video's where most of the pro's said how good the sticks were I caved


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2009)

Are the figures coming with the Lim. Ed. action figures or collectables?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Losers!!!
> 
> Get it for the PS3.



QFTMFW



10chars


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Losers!!!
> 
> Get it for the PS3.



True ballers buy it for all 3 releases.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Are the figures coming with the Lim. Ed. action figures or collectables?


Dunno


Kenshin said:


> QFTMFW
> 
> 
> 
> 10chars



I think DS/MB Should make a poll so people can see who is gotting the PS3 version and who is getting the 360 version m


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 1, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> con
> 
> Just linked it to Duy on Aim and saw your post.


I clicked the link to satisfy my curiousity, but I stayed for the gripping commentary.



			
				Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Losers!!!
> 
> Get it for the PS3.


I've not posted in here for ages, but now that I have a PS3 and enough money for the pre-order, that's what I will be doing. XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2009)

That Viper figure is so flat. Where are meh big cups?

@FU: Nooo get it for 360 instead. But hey, do what you want though. Are you getting any of the SFIV Fight Sticks?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rhys'd have to buy a 360 first. And if he only has the money for the pre-order, I doubt he'll be able to afford a new console. XD


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll be getting it for the 360, along with the $150.00 arcade stick. I really wish someone with an arcade room had IV around here where I live. I've been dying to play this game since I read about in EGM over a year ago.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

If you get a PS3 you'll be playing with crazy japanese pros 

Do the right thing.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't wait til next week when the fight sticks are released


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> If you get a PS3 you'll be playing with crazy japanese pros
> 
> Do the right thing.



Japanese play 360 too, you know. Shmups and RPGs make them horny.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm getting mine in 360.  Too cheap to get PS3.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 1, 2009)

..................^^^....we can finally see sum skin


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll get mine for PS3 now and I'll get a FightingPad. The TE stick I'll get later on if I can get one when the next release comes out. Until then I can do with the PS3 CE and a FightingPad (damn it better be Ken!!!!). 

I'll get it for 360 later on simply because well it's not needed as much as on a PS3. 

Sure it'd be nice to get it both at the same time but the only reason I'll get the 360 one is simply to beat the shit out of some friends. 

I take my fighters seriously.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

Sakura's alternate is


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 1, 2009)

indeed


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

That screen looks great. So excited to get it!


In the meantime who has SC IV for PS3, I feel like kicking some ass.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 1, 2009)

oooo Rose's alt looks smexy. ^_^


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

I am taking off work to play SF4


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> If you get a PS3 you'll be playing with crazy japanese pros
> 
> Do the right thing.



I don't need a doorstop that badly. 

I'll have plenty of folks to play with, that are gonna get IV. And, unfortunatly, I'm not aiming to take on any expert players just yet. The days of CvS2 online play left a bitter taste in my mouth after playing with some of the biggest Shmucks ever.



Kaze said:


> I am taking off work to play SF4



I so wish I could. Because there's no work to be done on Presidents day, I won't have to go to work on the 16th. And because of that, I'm not allowed to take a day off the day after a holiday.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

I never got to play my CvS2 online! I had Xbox live and everything, I don't know why I never tried it, and my brother let someone borrow it and I've never seen it since.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I am not really taking off I have a doctors appointment


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I never got to play my CvS2 online! I had Xbox live and everything, I don't know why I never tried it, and my brother let someone borrow it and I've never seen it since.



It was okay... It sucked that you could only play one person at a time, and not have anyone else in a room, like you would have SSFIIHDRmix. One of the things I liked to do was show off my character color edits. Plus alot of newbs would sneak in on you and play you with EX mode.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

Ex is like EO on the xbox right? I'm not gonna lie, I used EO all the time, it wasn't untill I picked up Alpha when it came out on PSP that I started getting really good at SF, then I got 3rd Strike luckily for cheap and spent months mastering Ken, and the parrying system. It was all for nul now seeing as though SF IV doesn't have parrying anymore


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 1, 2009)

It would be fricken great if they brought back  Game Direction...Parries, chain combos, air blocks, invisible bars...just for the hell of it ya know. Folks would pretty much play street fighter 3 with street fighter four characters and shit. and then u could do that shit online? fun shit. 

I  don't see how they could include it in a previous entry in the series and NOT put something that cool in this game.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Ex is like EO on the xbox right?



Sorry, I meant EO. I See EX in so many games these days I got the two confused.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 2, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> It would be fricken great if they brought back  Game Direction...Parries, chain combos, air blocks, invisible bars...just for the hell of it ya know. Folks would pretty much play street fighter 3 with street fighter four characters and shit. and then u could do that shit online? fun shit.
> 
> I  don't see how they could include it in a previous entry in the series and NOT put something that cool in this game.



To each his own, but Parries was an extremely powerful game mechanic. Parries made every single Anti-Air in 3s useless and had ridiculously safe option selects. It also destroyed character uniquness. I think that was one of the major thing that I hated about Parries. Every single character in 3s fought at the exact same range with virtually the exact same strategy; build meter, get in, play rock-paper-scissor, land supers. Also fireballs and basic zoning got shot down. I am 100% sure Capcom realized the power of Parries which is why they made the Focus system instead. 

Focus is like a Pseudo-Parry in a sense, but it has windows for punishment so can't freely go for parry option selects. This is why 3s players are going to have a pretty rough time transitioning through the games. 3s felt really smooth and when you hop on SFIV the graphics and movement might feel a bit clunky at first. Also you're gonna be jumping A LOT cause you were so use to it back in 3s. Anti-Airs in SFIV hurts...A LOT.

Ryu, Sagat, Rufus, etc. is gonna love taking a 3rd of your life.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2009)

question for rufus

that downward kick of his tha is like yun's is even being used like a 3s yun?

is it even useful this time around, i mean the moment he's in the air, he'll eat an anti-air right?

or does it come out fast enough that you can't anti-air him?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 2, 2009)

Muk said:


> question for rufus
> 
> that downward kick of his tha is like yun's is even being used like a 3s yun?
> 
> ...



Rufus can do everything Yun could with the Divekicks, except a lot better.

Rufus can Divekick at any height he wants, unlike Yun where the Divekick can only be performed at the apex of the jump. So this gives Rufus sort of a MvC2 Magneto tri-jump rushdown. 

As long as you don't Divekick a million miles away, Rufus won't get Anti-Aired on reaction that easily. If you do it close enough and right on top of say Ryu's head, he'll stuff the Shoryuken. Against a character like Bison where he has very limited Anti-Air options, Rufus can Divekick on his face all day over and over to bait whiffs and go for throw and Ultra setups.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 2, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> To each his own, but Parries was an extremely powerful game mechanic. Parries made every single Anti-Air in 3s useless and had ridiculously safe option selects. It also destroyed character uniquness. I think that was one of the major thing that I hated about Parries. Every single character in 3s fought at the exact same range with virtually the exact same strategy; build meter, get in, play rock-paper-scissor, land supers. Also fireballs and basic zoning got shot down. I am 100% sure Capcom realized the power of Parries which is why they made the Focus system instead.
> 
> Focus is like a Pseudo-Parry in a sense, but it has windows for punishment so can't freely go for parry option selects. This is why 3s players are going to have a pretty rough time transitioning through the games. 3s felt really smooth and when you hop on SFIV the graphics and movement might feel a bit clunky at first. Also you're gonna be jumping A LOT cause you were so use to it back in 3s. Anti-Airs in SFIV hurts...A LOT.
> 
> Ryu, Sagat, Rufus, etc. is gonna love taking a 3rd of your life.



I completely agree, I really like 3rd Strike but one thing that is overpowered is the parry system, it was a good idea to remove it in SF4.
About the FA, I still need to play it in order to have an opinion but so far it looks fine.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 2, 2009)

You guys remember that crazy Korean Ryu player?
Here's some new crazy shit from him :amazed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FouBLBUd-Y0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI-58bwJTTg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH5FMcX8zNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 2, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> To each his own, but Parries was an extremely powerful game mechanic. Parries made every single Anti-Air in 3s useless and had ridiculously safe option selects. It also destroyed character uniquness. I think that was one of the major thing that I hated about Parries. Every single character in 3s fought at the exact same range with virtually the exact same strategy; build meter, get in, play rock-paper-scissor, land supers. Also fireballs and basic zoning got shot down. I am 100% sure Capcom realized the power of Parries which is why they made the Focus system instead.
> 
> Focus is like a Pseudo-Parry in a sense, but it has windows for punishment so can't freely go for parry option selects. This is why 3s players are going to have a pretty rough time transitioning through the games. 3s felt really smooth and when you hop on SFIV the graphics and movement might feel a bit clunky at first. Also you're gonna be jumping A LOT cause you were so use to it back in 3s. Anti-Airs in SFIV hurts...A LOT.
> 
> Ryu, Sagat, Rufus, etc. is gonna love taking a 3rd of your life.



 i totally agree and understood that from the jump. But I just know there will be moments when my friends will like to do random shit or just play a totally different street fighter game lol. Game direction would be a fun addition to it...not trying to play wit parries all day or nothin i'm just sayin the option would be nice.

I would love a music editor like Smash bros too. I wouldn't be surprised seeing how there remixes hiding in there sumwhere...and i swear i heard the throw back continue music a while back.

EDIT: And OMG an agressive Ryu is some scary shit. i luv it.

EDIT 2: And ULTRAS!!! They clearly serve their purpose cause blanka did nothin but get but raped and landed the ultra in desperation. weak.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 2, 2009)

Japanese intro[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uziyl8KMhAc&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 2, 2009)

greatness...

street fighter is the best fightin series ever. fuck wat u heard.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2009)

Man. Good El Fuerte players are the fucking shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 2, 2009)

SO with all this talk about the parrying system, I noticed that someone said that there is no air guard.
Wouldn't that eliminate the purpose of aerial attacking, and cause players to just camp?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 2, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> SO with all this talk about the parrying system, I noticed that someone said that there is no air guard.
> Wouldn't that eliminate the purpose of aerial attacking, and cause players to just camp?



Never played SFII? 
If you jump in aimlessly you'll get anti-aired every time by certain characters. 
Some characters have shitty Anti-airs so jumping in on them is a valid strategy.
Then there are characters that have really good air normals, and specials like Dhalsim's Jump Fierce, Gief's frog splash and Akuma's demon flips and fireballs.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

oh. no air block.  This will give me a huge advantage over the people I usually play against. I have been practicing to jump less when I play


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 2, 2009)

A few vids for you guys:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcL5IobETZ0&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DR1b8d3C-0&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWwBkMWq19I&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice vids! 

I swear, that Korean Ryu player is doing quite nicely it would seem like.  The best defense is a good offense, and he is proof of that little saying.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

so guys is it the most balanced Street fighter yet?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 2, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> so guys is it the most balanced Street fighter yet?



Nope.



The tiers are gonna widen even more when the console characters get factored in and I bet a million bucks Sagat is still gonna stay on top.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> The tiers are gonna widen even more when the console characters get factored in and I bet a million bucks Sagat is still gonna stay on top.



you think they'll ever give updates to get rid of this?

Why don't they just nerf Sagat to high heaven? He deserves it.



Im tired of hearing

TIGEL SHO

PARASOL!

TIGIL KNEE!

HE DOESN'T EVEN SAY TIGER!


----------



## Akira (Feb 2, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> you think they'll ever give updates to get rid of this?
> 
> Why don't they just nerf Sagat to high heaven? He deserves it.



Sagat has always been at least high tier in SF games (correct me if I'm wrong) and was top in ST (O. Sagat anyway) and since they haven't nerfed him in any games so far I doubt they'll do it now.



			
				Ryoshi said:
			
		

> Im tired of hearing
> 
> TIGEL SHO
> 
> ...



TIGAR


GEEENOCIDE


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 2, 2009)

About the Korean Ryu player. This is what someone said on Shoryuken about it. 

That's really hard to say. In lots of Daigo's videos he's going up against some of the best players in Japan (and probably the world). I'm not saying there's no way he's better than Daigo... but we really don't know what kind of competition this guy has. In a way you can say Daigo's 'proven' alot more. One thing's for sure... he plays quite a bit differently than Daigo. Really, really agressively. He seems to rushdown and Daigo seems to be more careful and calculated.

There's no changing the fact that the guy's good, however, from the few matches there seems to be online... his opponents fell for some things they probably shouldn't have.

I mean it makes sense. Sure he's good and he's dominating but different styles are different styles. I believe Daigo would beat him in match but that's just me.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 2, 2009)

^I'd say you're correct, but this one in particular seems to have alot of potential.  I'd say if he got to level up with Daigo a bit, he could probably *gasp* surpass him with the right amount of dedication. 

Obviously, I'm sure alot might disagree with me, but that's fine.  Daigo is a wonderful player(and probably the best) when it comes to Street Fighter, but never count out "new" blood.  A new generation always has to take over where the old one left off.

My, how philosophical that sounds.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I don't say that the Korean guy is better than Daigo (probably not), but it could be interesting seeing them fight each other, both give the impression of high level.

About Sagat I agree, he needs be nerfed, though I doubt it'll happen.


Anyone remembers Chun-he?



Right = early version
Left = final version

Good thing Capcom listen to their fans


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 2, 2009)

There is word of SFII:HD Remix getting an online patch so the possibility of a patch coming out for SFIV is not that low at all. The thing about Sagat and the current state of the game is that it is still extremely early to make any kind of tier list that can be set in stone. Outside of Sagat, Ryu would be the second character in terms of matchup advantages on that list. All of his matches are 5:5 and 6:4 so you can see from there that the tiers and whatnot means very little at the moment. Everything is subject to change. Chun-Li use to lose 3:7 to Zangief and after a few months the matchup turned into 5:5.

In Japan's recent National tournament there was a huge variety of character that placed high. Iyo (Dhalsim) beat RF (Sagat) to take home the title of National Champ. The matches weren't even close at all, RF barely stole a few rounds and Iyo just straight up dominated the whole 2/3 set they were playing.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 2, 2009)

Play the game for yourself first before even mentioning something like nerfing a character.
Play the game and learn to deal with him, he's not as bad as O.Sagat, he's just really good like CVS2 Sagat.

Also on the discussion of tiers, everyone has to remember that they play 1 game single elimination over in Japan and randomness can be a factor. Certain characters do better in those situations (Ryu/dictator), where as in a set of 2/3 Characters like SIM can dominate. 
I doubt Ryu would be so high in the tiers if they play 2/3 regularly.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2009)

Did Iyo win the first National Tournament, too?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

She still has man hands though


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

and one last question guys


best SF

or could have been better?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 2, 2009)

Too soon to tell. You can bet that they'll revise the game at least 2 more times as history shows, so we haven't seen the best version of SF4 yet.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2009)

besides if you look at the score difference, it is only 30 points difference

it isn't the world

there are still very even characters, with really only minor differences

that's what i am getting out of the tier chart


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Too soon to tell. You can bet that they'll revise the game at least 2 more times as history shows, so we haven't seen the best version of SF4 yet.



I can see it now...

STREET FIGHTER 4 , 2nd....implosion

or something.





But do you prefer it over SF3?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 2, 2009)

In a heart beat, but that's just me. I hated 3rd strike and what it ended up becoming.
As bad as 3rd Strike is, it survived and is still crazy popular.

Super Turbo is still the Street Fighter Magnum opus though.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't wait to get my fight stick.  Where can I get buttons, and stuff to modify it?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I can't wait to get my fight stick.  Where can I get buttons, and stuff to modify it?



Here's where I shop.




Both are awesome shops but of course have their own advantages.  Whereas Lizardlick is in the US so shipping is cheaper, there is a lot more variety (especially different colors of parts) at Akihabara Shop.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks MB/DS


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 2, 2009)

You can also try your luck at SRK and try the trading outlet.
Of course look around the user feedback section and see if the seller is reliable(most are).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to get one of those Seimitsu Clear Ball tops for my stick some time...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

I am hoping that someone can't purchase their TE stick at my Gamestop and I can get it from them


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Gouken is going to Shin-Shoryuken himself to the top of the tierlist, and slap that baldie sagat on his head. He'll maybe even go beyond, and be banned. Wich I do not hope.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 3, 2009)

Word is that he wont be tournament legal.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Word is that he wont be tournament legal.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Word is that he wont be tournament legal.



That's what I figured too.

Having the ability to combo off his regular throw and having an air counter move just blew my mind.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, I'd heard the same thing myself.  I can't say I'm surprised I suppose after watching some vids of him.

Anyone else we know of that probably won't be allowed in tourney play?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 3, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Yeah, I'd heard the same thing myself.  I can't say I'm surprised I suppose after watching some vids of him.
> 
> Anyone else we know of that probably won't be allowed in tourney play?



More than likely Seth.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 3, 2009)

Awww, shit.
I dont want Gouken tobe banned, I wanna main him, he's way too awesome..


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 3, 2009)

U can't defeat Sheng Long


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 3, 2009)

My understanding of the situation is, unlike Seth, some people are giving Gouken the benefit of the doubt until he's proven to be too good for tournament play. Out of the pre-planned tournaments organised so far, it seems that most of them have already considered banning Seth, but only a few are currently considering banning Gouken.

There's still hope, albeit not a lot with something like throw -> Shin Shouryuuken.

Edit: Pre-order confirmed, woo.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2009)

Wasn't there some moaning about his fast recovery after chargable hadou's?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's a youtube channel of most of the english voices during gameplay.

Link removed


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Wasn't there some moaning about his fast recovery after chargable hadou's?



Yeah, it seems his fireball recovery is on par with Guile's


----------



## Hellion (Feb 3, 2009)

2 weeks left 

When is the release date for the Fightsticks.  Some places say the 10, other say the 20


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2009)

About a week before the game is released.

Also, us Europeans might be in luck, as in several countries there aren't many Capcom reps, and as such we can get the game pre-release as an embargo won't mean shit.


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone know a site where you can order the standard edition fight sticks?

shipping to europe


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you guys suggest I get a stick or the fighting pad?

I just have a hard time pulling the shoryuken with a stick.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 3, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Do you guys suggest I get a stick or the fighting pad?
> 
> I just have a hard time pulling the shoryuken with a stick.



Practice.

SFIV has an odd and easy motion shortcuts for some moves for some reason. For example, Shoryuken's can be performed from a crouch blocking state by hitting df, db, df+P.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 3, 2009)

Buy the stick and you will get a week to practice


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 3, 2009)

A week isn't nearly enough to learn stick, but the game does have really easy input windows.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 3, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Here's a youtube channel of most of the english voices during gameplay.
> 
> Link removed



omg they made fei long too damn badass.

Okay so him, Vega, and Balrog are confirmed mains for me so far. lol.

EDIT: !!!! okay am i seeing shit or did i just see three different supers coming from Gen?

EDIT 2: -_- nevermind...i thinks its cuz he has different styles.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 3, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Do you guys suggest I get a stick or the fighting pad?
> 
> I just have a hard time pulling the shoryuken with a stick.





> I just have a hard time pulling the shoryuken with a stick.





> have a hard time pulling the shoryuken with a stick.





> hard time pulling the shoryuken with a stick.



wat

................


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey do you guys know the release date for the fight stick(70$ dollar)? I just reserved one and forgot to ask the guy.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2009)

Next Tuesday


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> wat
> 
> ................



lollolol

The cabinet of CVS at my bagel shop, the stick is short. And I can't get to pull it correctly. I can do it. Its just a bit difficult.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2009)

Gamestop stop taking pre-orders for the SE Fight Stick today, btw. So... If you haven't already pre-ordered because your are the lazy... Then your going to have to try another store.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 3, 2009)

Sanwa battop on a semitsu stick, clear semitsu


----------



## Hellion (Feb 3, 2009)

That is a bad ass stick


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm going red bat top, 6 red Seimitsu PS-14-GNs to replace the white Sanwas, Seimitsu LS-56 stick w/ octo gate to replace the Sanwa JLF stick, and I plan on doing something sexy to the base for the 360 TE. =)  I also have a spare ultimate modded JLF stick for my PS3 TE.

I've already gone all Seimitsu on my HRAP3 with the same mods I mentioned above.  Bukkake White/Carbon fiber ftw!!!



I'm ready bitches.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2009)

lol

You guys make it out like your trickin out cars.

lol



Pimp my stick


Duy - "Yo dawg I heard you like street fighter, so we put street fighter in your street fighter so you can street fighter."


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Duy - "Yo dawg I heard you like street fighter, so we put street fighter in your street fighter so you can street fighter."



If you're going to meme, do it right. 





*Spoiler*: _Best stick ever btw_


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 3, 2009)

So Mister Bushido, I herd u like semitsu.

..Yeah, so I've never tried semitsu's out but you seem to have taken a liking upon them.

I'm thinking of getting a stick made by this guy for my PS3 (for Blazblue, Tekkens):

this image
this image

But I was wonder should since I've never played with Semitsu's before. Why do you prefer them more than Sanwa?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> So Mister Bushido, I herd u like semitsu.
> 
> ..Yeah, so I've never tried semitsu's out but you seem to have taken a liking upon them.
> 
> ...


That's some pretty awesome Gouken action.



> But I was wonder should since I've never played with Semitsu's before. Why do you prefer them more than Sanwa?



It's all about the feel for me.  I think that Sanwas are too soft for my liking.  The harder button presses of the Seimitsu buttons and tension and dead zone of Seimitsu sticks are perfect for me.  Feels very similar to US cabs back in the day plus I feel more accurate with them.  Even then, I modded the actuators my sticks to shorten the throw even more.  I'm pretty picky about that stuff for some reason.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 4, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> So Mister Bushido, I herd u like semitsu.
> 
> ..Yeah, so I've never tried semitsu's out but you seem to have taken a liking upon them.
> 
> ...



Goddamnit, That stick is so badass. And Gouken is also fucking badass. Jesus.
I really want to main that guy


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 4, 2009)

If he painted the base white or black, it would be the awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

Why the bat-top, David?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 4, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Why the bat-top, David?



Because balltops suck(IMO)


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 4, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Why the bat-top, David?





Well, it's basically American style which I prefer.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, you crazy Flip.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's the prices for DLC:



			
				Jigsaw from SRK said:
			
		

> Costumes will be released 5 at a time, and each set will go for 400yen or 320MS points each. Later on there will also be an "All In" pack for 1200yen or 1000 MS points that contains all 25 costumes. The release schedule is as follows (for the Japanese version, obviously):
> Feb 12 - Strong Arm Pack: Zangief, Honda, Rufus, Abel, El Fuerte
> Feb 19 - Beauty Pack: Chun-Li, C. Viper, Sakura, Rose, Cammy
> Feb 26 - Shoryuken Pack: Ryu, Ken, Gouki, Gouken, Dan
> ...



Well, my guess is people that get the CE get the Grappler pack since it'll be the only one out at that time... Unless you can somehow change the wait.

I'm a little pissed that these costumes are 320 points each, what an odd number. But meh, I think I'll still get the all in one though. Just sucks its more than 2 months after the game is out.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuck that, I can wait. 1000 > 1600


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2009)

that is a holy shit level of rip off. TELL me these r completely new costumes.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

ewww Fei long wtf


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

Enter the Dragon.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

I dont remember such a costume in Enter the dragon, Game of death FTW


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2009)

so muthafuckas have forgotten the concept of ingame unlockables? that shit better come with my limited edition 

EDIT: fuck pek.....


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 4, 2009)

Agreed^

WTF was with the yellow costume????


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2009)

lolol, if you don't recognize Fei Longs Alt. Costume it is a tribute to Bruce Lee, obviously.

Watch Enter the Dragon *again*. It's the opening scene, lol where spars with Sammo Hung,


----------



## Power Glove (Feb 4, 2009)

Man. What pisses me off is not only the price but the fact that I have to wait 2 weeks after the game releases to get any of the costumes I want (And a whole month if I want to own them all). The costumes are already available in the arcades so were just paying money to unlock them. Don't make me hate you Capcom....


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 4, 2009)

To get the costumes in the arcades you need to have a card, which cost money.


----------



## Power Glove (Feb 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> To get the costumes in the arcades you need to have a card, which cost money.



Well that is true but to do this on consoles is weak. At least have them all available from the first day.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 4, 2009)

Should of just made them unlockables. 
What would get me mad is if we're all paying for costumes and then the online ends up being ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't get why they just don't allow sticks.

Then again, it's Gamestop.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 4, 2009)

If anyone's getting the CE but doesn't give a crap about alt. costumes could you send the codes my way?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 4, 2009)

Sure, that sounds completely logical


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2009)

fuck!

madcatz uk-online store doesn't ship the fight sticks to germany 

god is germany like a 3rd world country or why am i having the most difficult time finding shipping to it


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 4, 2009)

Goddamn Nazis can't play stick.

Let me add this "" in case anyone takes offense...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2009)

^lolol, that's messed up. xD They've repented their sins already.

And lol, went to my Gamestop today and there was about 10 people around a TV looking at SFIV gameplay trailers. Yet we have no arcade in sight with decent games.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 4, 2009)

Heh, then there's places that has had the game since September. I'm fortunate enough to have one of the only active arcades which caters to fighting game fans first.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2009)

The CE comes with 1 token that can be used for 5 dlc costumes and I'm pretty sure it's one entire pack. 

Judging when the game comes out and the back of the box it's probably the "Strong Arm Pack". It's the first that comes out(Feb.12 in Japan) and will be available when the game comes out. It's the one with Zangief (who's alt can be shown on the back of the box), Abel, Rufus, El Fuerte and Honda. Makes the most sense. 

If not then I'll just pick my favorites.

------
Since it comes out on a Wednesday at my GS (well I hope Tuesday but you know how that is) I was wondering if I should preorder the strategy guide. They might have some when it comes out although I might have to preorder just incase. You can never be to prepared.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2009)

Strat guide isn't really necessary IMO. You can probably get the very same info + more on SRK.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 4, 2009)

andysensei said:


> Strat guide isn't really necessary IMO. You can probably get the very same info + more on SRK.



Hehe, you get more by watching and playing other people but yeah, SRK is good.  If not, try iplaywinner.com where they already have some extensive strats for the arcade characters covered.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2009)

I heard there might be some trouble getting this game on the 17th because of Presidents Day or something. Hope it doesn't get in too much conflict with it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 4, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I heard there might be some trouble getting this game on the 17th because of Presidents Day or something. Hope it doesn't get in too much conflict with it.



Well... it ships on the 17th and goes live on the 18th straight from Capcom's mouth.

Anyway, I got my RSVP for the Street Fighter IV launch party down here in Los Angeles next week.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2009)

andysensei said:


> Strat guide isn't really necessary IMO. You can probably get the very same info + more on SRK.





Mister Bushido said:


> Hehe, you get more by watching and playing other people but yeah, SRK is good.  If not, try iplaywinner.com where they already have some extensive strats for the arcade characters covered.


Yeah it's not necessary but I have a thing with getting strategy guides and not needing them. The majority of the time for fighters I watch videos and read comments but I do get guides simply to have them and for extras. I'll probably get it just to have it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2009)

get strat guides for the artwork. Thats only reason i ever got them. I used to have street fighter 3 guide....used to drool over the sketches and and shit. Ken looking like michael jackson lol. I moved and i lost everything. (MY SONIC THE HEDGEHOG COMICS NUUOOO!!! MECHA SONIC VS. METAL KNUCKLES, SHINY COVER!!! EPIC!!! FUCKIN GONE!!!)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 4, 2009)

No need for a strategy guide to win in SFIV.

1. Pick Sagat
2. Throw Tiger Shots
3. If they jump Tiger Uppercut or F+Roundhouse. If they don't, see step 2.
4. If step 3 succeeds, go back to step 2 anyways.
5. Win

You can juggle an Ultra here and there when you feel like it.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 5, 2009)

^Sadly, that seems to be true at the moment.


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No need for a strategy guide to win in SFIV.
> 
> 1. Pick Sagat
> 2. Throw Tiger Shots
> ...



Ima try that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No need for a strategy guide to win in SFIV.
> 
> 1. Pick Sagat
> 2. Throw Tiger Shots
> ...


I want to play Sagat but judging the tier lists, videos and everything I know about his IV version I feel I'd be selling out if I did. Sure he's fun and everything but he's to powerful and everyone's playing him. I don't want that right now. Siure Ryu's almost the same way but I'm maining Ken. I just don't want to play Sagat if everyone else is. 

Instead of playing him I better learn how to beat him considering I'm sure I'll run up against one every few matches.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2009)

Playing as him would give you a better idea of how to play against him, too.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2009)

Nah, don't stop yourself from playing a certain character cause they are currently too strong or whatnot. No one is really gonna care, and if they do those people suck anyways so you shouldn't even bother playing with them.

Also Tiers and whatnot don't really matter as much in lower level play. Oh yea, don't worry about fighting too many Sagats online I bet you a majority of the scrubs online are still gonna run Ken and Ryu...like me!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Also Tiers and whatnot don't really matter as much in lower level play. Oh yea, don't worry about fighting too many Sagats online I bet you a majority of the scrubs online are still gonna run Ken and Ryu...like me!!!



If HDR is any indication (which it is), you're exactly right.

Hadoken > Hadoken > jump in RH > sweep > rinse and repeat. 

The first week is the best time to get that 10 wins in a row achievement. =P


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 5, 2009)

I feel as though I'm like the only person who wants to main Rose.

Haha, but that's quite fine...it's got it's perks.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Seth vs M. Bison teaser



That is absolutely beautiful. especially, M. Bison


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 5, 2009)

^That trailer was pretty epic. Dictator never looked more bad ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2009)

Only two more weeks at the most!


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^That trailer was pretty epic. Dictator never looked more bad ass.



I find it difficult to care about Seth, but M. Bison looks freaking awesome.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 5, 2009)

I've seen that Seth video . It's not really that impressive, considering that the guy plays cross handed to begin with.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 5, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Hehe, you get more by watching and playing other people but yeah, SRK is good.  If not, try iplaywinner.com where they already have some extensive strats for the arcade characters covered.



Well, yeah, obviously, playing is the best way to learn. I meant in the sense of compiled info.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone here know any good ways to combo into Bison's(Dictator) ultra? I heard something about 2 MP in the air and then juggle with ultra. Just never understood how to do it..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Anyone here know any good ways to combo into Bison's(Dictator) ultra? I heard something about 2 MP in the air and then juggle with ultra. Just never understood how to do it..



Bison's jf.Strong is exactly like the ST version where it does 2-hits and put you in sort of a juggle state, except you can't juggle another j.Strong after it. You can juggle an Ultra, EX Scissor Kick, and I think you can juggle an EX Psycho Crusher.

All you do is do a j.Strong (press Strong twice or just mash), and right when you leave the ground charge back right away. You should land before the opponent fall to the ground and you can probably take a few steps back to make sure you have the charge secure. Then just throw it out; obviously if you do it right, it'll land.

Other than that, that's the only practical way to land Bison's Ultra outside of a Focus Attack crumple. Even then the j.Strong isn't as high priority like ST-Bison, so I don't recommend throwing it out too much and rely on it as some kind of Anti-Air.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 6, 2009)

How's Akuma in this game? Ban-material?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 6, 2009)

Ziko said:


> How's Akuma in this game? Ban-material?



High-Mid Tier I believe. He still takes damage like a little girl and his rushdown/mixup game got weakened compared to his 3s version. However, his runaway game in SFIV is superb.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help, Duy. I'll try practing comboing into his ultra in HD Remix for now until I get SFIV. I can do it, just not all the time. =/


----------



## Akira (Feb 6, 2009)

Guys, any tips for an aspiring Balrog player (in general, not just in SF4)?


I can't even pull off his rush+headbutt moves consistently


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2009)

Train with Guile first?


----------



## Akira (Feb 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Train with Guile first?



I do but whenever I play Guile I usually turtle with Sonic Booms and Anti-air flash kicks, and turtling doesn't work well in most of Balrog's matchups (at least from my own experience).


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 6, 2009)

Akira said:


> Guys, any tips for an aspiring Balrog player (in general, not just in SF4)?
> 
> 
> I can't even pull off his rush+headbutt moves consistently



You need to get a feel for how long a charge is. The only way I can really recomend to do that is just play, and always be charging a move. Obviously you can't charge and walk forward at the same time. But anything just about anything else, you should be holding down-back during. Like when you're attacking, buffer a charge during your normals. Hold down back during your crouching pokes, and if you go to do a standing poke, rather than returning to neutral, move the stick to back and hold it.

Even inputs that involve pressing forward, can still have a charge buffered. Dashing for example, you do a forward, forward input for the dash, and immediately move the stick to down-back, to start the charge during your dash animation. This won't make for a full charge, but it puts you a few frames ahead of starting your charge after the dash ends.

Once you get the hang of always charging, just try to throw your charge moves during your attack strings. It will probably get you punished, and you'll lose matches due to it, but eventually, you will get a natural feel for how long a charge takes. Then you won't have to be counting in your head to try and get them, or missing opportunities to capitalize.


EDIT: This is just to learn how to get a feel for charge moves, for actually playing Boxer, I can't give you any good info, really, since I don't play him. All I can say is just get out and play more.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2009)

How long _does_ it take to charge, though? I've never been able to properly play a charge character myself, and want to learn Balrog in SFIV as well (I was suggested SFIV by a long time SF player I know).


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 6, 2009)

Roughly one full second, but I think the game calculates this in frames. So however many frames per second SF4 runs at (60fps? Maybe higher?) - is what really makes up a charge AFAIK.

Speaking of all this, does anybody know if SFIV allows charge partitioning?


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

I have never gotten used to a charge character and get more annoyed when fighting a charge character that they apparently don't need to charge moves

I think the charge times are about 2 seconds. Its more about getting a feel of it as andysensei said. Timing it consciously each time wont really work.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Charge players its keep your distance, and spamming anti-airs is a good idea. although Grappling spams to special cpuld work but its risky since those bastard soak in damage and dont stop attacking.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> Charge players its keep your distance, and spamming anti-airs is a good idea. although Grappling spams to special cpuld work but its risky since those bastard soak in damage and dont stop attacking.


Fighting a charge player, is more character specific than just "grab them while they're charging". Or anything like that.

And a charge is most definitely 1 second. When you start a charge and count 1,2 - that will complete your charge, which makes the common misconception that a charge is two seconds. From 1 to 2 is only actually 1 second, when you skip over 0.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 6, 2009)

Learn his damn normals. 

Some have mad range and do good damage. Others make for nice anti airs.

Despite Balrog being a charge character, he can put pressure on like a mother fucker.

He has few ways to get thru projectiles. Turn Around Punch in pre-Super SF games, and his jumping headbutt in SuperSF. 

I know in HD remix you dont neccessarily have to press forward or up to do his charge moves. U can do diagnal-forward or back-up to keep a charge goin. So you can quickle follow up different types of dash punches and shit. TAP into Dashpunch into headbutt folks will be quick to try to punish something and they'll find themselves get hit by something. I aint been in tourney play but online i do ok if i'm on a good day.

Truth be told, Ur definitely gonna have to know how to approach every character. Because you have to get in somehow. Or learn when to trade hits and shit. Dhalsim is a bitch. But they luv to stick their limbs out. Use a hard attack and time ur hits and just beat him out. He'll switch styles soon and then u can fuck him up. Honda's old bitchass...jab the fuck out of the air to hit him out of his flying shit. for the hand slaps? Hard punch trade off or TAP worked for me in hyper fighting. Zangief....this is where knowing ur normals saves ur ass. Cause a person is hoping u dash in like a dumbass. Those crouching RH and Hard Punch is almost all u need. 

I'm talkin more from SF2 tho. Dunno bout alpha balrog and sf4. (i think he has an overhead dash in 4...crazy.)


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Learn his damn normals.



All I understood.

EDIT:  How do you guys feel about the DLC.  I was over at Gamefaqs, and every other thread is people complaining about having to pay for Alt Costumes


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

Kaze said:


> All I understood.
> 
> EDIT:  How do you guys feel about the DLC.  I was over at Gamefaqs, and every other thread is people complaining about having to pay for Alt Costumes



Right? I don't understand half of this thread, I loved the games but never really got good at them. Is this already out, or are you guys playing a demo or what?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 6, 2009)

paying for costumes is bad.....but what would be worth paying for?



Also, really I suck bad at Streetfighter, I love playing though...lol so if you like playing whether you're good or not play tha da damn game!!!


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 6, 2009)

They come in packs, I believe, and if these packs cost any more than like 50cents per costume, then I wouldn't waste the money.

But I don't even have a PS3 or 360, so I'ma just be playing in arcades with default costumes.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 6, 2009)

they could at least add extra arenas or something


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 6, 2009)

I Just got my fightpad thru the mail....


THIS SHIT FEELS GREAT 

FUCK this shit feels good. i feel like cryin in joy. no more random jumps 


EDIT: but i got fuckin weakass Ken version...I wanted Akuma....but since its dark its cool.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 6, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I Just got my fightpad thru the mail....
> 
> 
> THIS SHIT FEELS GREAT



Grats.

XBox360 or PS3 version?

And can you check if it works with PC games aswell?


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

andysensei said:


> They come in packs, I believe, and if these packs cost any more than like 50cents per costume, then I wouldn't waste the money.
> 
> But I don't even have a PS3 or 360, so I'ma just be playing in arcades with default costumes.



I think the packs each have 4 costumes and each pack costs $4.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 6, 2009)

for 360.

i dont have any pc games 

sorry. its on a usb cord tho, so maybe it will work.


----------



## Akira (Feb 6, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Learn his damn normals.
> 
> Some have mad range and do good damage. Others make for nice anti airs.
> 
> ...



I can use his normals relatively well, I just need to practice keeping the charge up and using a headbutt to avoid a projectile then follow up with a dash punch.

As it stands my TAP usage is horrendously predictable as well because I basically stop attacking for a few seconds

I've decided to get a stick since I really can't play Balrog properly on my PS3 pad, any opinions on the official SF4 one (if it's even out yet)?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah some guy got his TE stick today too.  

I don't really mind paying for DLC.  I do however think that Capcom has it backwards.  The costumes cost mony but the extra modes don't


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2009)

One more week...

Hell yeah.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 6, 2009)

*@ attackoflance:* The game has been out in Japanese arcades since the summer of '08. America got their first SFIV machine in September in which is the first time I started playing it along with some others like Biscuits.

*@ Akira:* Here is a rough and basic information about Balrog:

Basics:

*Spoiler*: __ 



You cannot play Balrog in SFIV like his ST version. Rush punches are a lot slower but he gained crazy speed and range on his normals. Balrog's playstyle is a bit slowed down and you're gonna have to learn to delicately take your time and gain knockdown opportunity. I don't suggest keeping charge more than say 70% of the time. You have to poke using his normals and go for his BnB combo which I'll explain in a bit to gain ground. Once you get to the corner...that's where the magic happens.




Normals:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not gonna explain every single normal but I'll fill you in on some of the good ones. His s.Fierce is still a pretty decent far range poke, but I'm not too sure if it hits a lot of character while crouching or not, but his j.Fierce is his furthest air poke. Balrog's best normal is his c.Roundhouse (sweep). His sweep is insanely fast and is 100% safe on block so throwing these out to pressure someone is not a bad idea at all. This allows you to get more chances to jump in using the j.Roundhouse which can lead to his BnB.




Specials:

*Spoiler*: __ 



All of his previous special moves from ST is still in SFIV and his TAP retained it's lower body invincibility again so you can use it to go through fireballs and low pokes. This time around when you hold down the kick button for the Kick Rush Punch (the uppercut one) you'll get this strange but fast punch that looks kinda like Sendo's Smash from Hajime no Ippo. The move does a pushback knockdown and is good on wakeup when you EX it. If you do the Low Rush Punch and hold down the Punch button you'll get his overhead. The overhead can be comboed off of. The best thing you can do after the Overhead rush punch is c.Jab xx Fierce Headbutt. All his Headbutts and Rush Punches can be EXed. Headbutt I think comes out faster and the Rush Punches gain Super Armor.




Combos:

*Spoiler*: __ 



c.Jab, c.Jab, c.Short is Balrog's magic series in this game. Those three done in succession should give you well enough time to store a charge. From there your best option is to use a Fierce Headbutt. For Balrog everytime you land or trade a Headbutt you can juggle the opponent with an Ultra or Super (Kick version only). This is the main reason why Balrog is so feared in SFIV. He has easy accessibility to Ultras and his BnB combo is super easy with good damage and knockdown.




Anti-Airs:

*Spoiler*: __ 



c.Fierce stuffs closer jump-ins cleanly and is a big reason why it's very hard to get out of Balrog's corner traps. Headbutts can also still be used as an Anti-Air.




Misc.:

*Spoiler*: __ 



As for your Rush Punches into Headbutt problem just practice it. I'm sure it's a lot harder to do on a pad compared to the stick. My stick is a square gate so I just charge db, hit the other corner of the square which is df, and then slide it up to do the headbutt. It is very important for you to learn how to save charges inbetween charges for Balrog. Here is the inputs for his BnB into Ultra. I'm gonna use the Japanese notations for the inputs for easier typing. If you don't know what it is look at your numbpad on your computer and it'll come to you.

charge 1, c.Jab, c.Jab, c.Short, from 1 go to 47+Fierce.

NEVER leave the inputs of 1,4, and 7 after the headbutt of the BnB. Reason for this is that you're still retaining your back charge the whole time even after the Headbutt. So after the Headbutt.

Land, then from 4 or 1, hit 646+KKK

There is a little bit of timing on to when you do the Ultra but you can figure that out on your own. If you get this down, CONGRATS, you learned Balrog's BnB that does about 30% and guarantee a knockdown that pushes you all the way to the wall.


----------



## Akira (Feb 6, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ attackoflance:* The game has been out in Japanese arcades since the summer of '08. America got their first SFIV machine in September in which is the first time I started playing it along with some others like Biscuits.
> 
> *@ Akira:* Here is a rough and basic information about Balrog:
> 
> ...



*Saved into word document*


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 7, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I Just got my fightpad thru the mail....
> 
> 
> THIS SHIT FEELS GREAT
> ...



I got my stick, too! It feels soooooo good. Oh yeah.. 

But man, I wish IV came with it. Seems kinda wierd to get the stick and not the game it's made for. (And annoying) 

Oh well.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 7, 2009)

I just bought a horiEX2

I CANT EXECUTE A HURRICANE KICK FOR COOKIES!

Shoryukens are hard but I'm getting better at it.



Any tips guys? Will I just get used to it?

This is my first time ever having a stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2009)

Try to get your money back.

Hori EX2 is really poor as far as sticks go. The stick especially is annoying. The buttons require a lot of force to push down, though you might like that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 7, 2009)

Umm, tips on Hori EX2...

I guess try playing with charge characters like Balrog at first since it was a lot easier than playing with Ryu at first for me. Took me about one week to get used to stick.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> I just bought a horiEX2
> 
> I CANT EXECUTE A HURRICANE KICK FOR COOKIES!
> 
> ...


Just play.

I wouldn't recommend using a charge character to begin with. 
In SF4 just play a shoto for a while until you feel comfortable with the stick. Remember SF4 is lenient towards inputs, so you can have shitty execution and still pull out special moves, scrubs rejoice!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 7, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> I just bought a horiEX2


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 7, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> I just bought a horiEX2



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrF5x1OSJuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2009)

So my FightPad was shipped and should be arriving very soon. I really hope I get the Ken, even a Ryu or Akuma will do. Just not a Chun-Li or Blanka. Apparently I've been hearing that some stroes have them already so hopefully I can get an extra one if mine doesn't come in soon enough. I'm so excited for this game you won't believe it. 

To be honest I'm sort of pissed that I couldn't get a damn TE stick. I want one bad. I might get one when the 2nd run ships from my income tax money but hell, I need one. I'm addicted to one. I might get one, I might not. It depends how I'll deal with a stick. I already have one for PS3 and while it's ok it's not the TE stick.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Just play.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using a charge character to begin with.
> In SF4 just play a shoto for a while until you feel comfortable with the stick. Remember SF4 is lenient towards inputs, so you can have shitty execution and still pull out special moves, scrubs rejoice!



Like Guilty gear responsive?


lol

you guys are all hatin my hori  but thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Like Guilty gear responsive?
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


Guilty Gear? 

No SF4's inputs are easier to do in a sense. You can fuck up the motion but the move will still come out, as long as you're somewhat close. For example 236 236 P works for shoryuken, when the motion is only supposed to be 623.

Look at the number pad if you don't understand the number motion system. 
Also from what I noticed from playing. You can do charge supers with only a slight charge, and the input window for the last 646 inputs is huge.

I remember hesitating while doing the 646 motion and the Ultra still came out.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2009)

I played SF3 today, and I couldn't get a win.  This guy was a beast with Makoto. 

Then we played Alpha 3, and played with Cammy and Sakura. I owned with Sakura couldn't get a win at all with Cammy :/


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 8, 2009)

oh shit thats funny as SHIT!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2009)

*@ Ryoshi:*Your best bet is to go into training mode and just practice practice practice. I don't want to tell you how to hold your stick (no homo) but I see a lot of players who aren't very use to playing on an arcade stick tend to use their whole arm to perform moves. I play using only my wrist and fingers.

This is how I hold the arcade stick; I use a ball-top stick as well...
I put the stick between my pinky and ring finger and clench it using the rest. Most of the time I perform moves just from the movement of my index and thumb. I control the stick by just the flicker and push of my fingers.

Daigo does the same in the video below. Notice how he barely moved his arm and he doesn't even clench the stick, he plays using only his finger.



Again just practice and get a feel of things. Honestly, just calm down and think about the motion...it helps sometimes.


----------



## Akira (Feb 8, 2009)

Just out of interest which sticks do you guys use?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> To be honest I'm sort of pissed that I couldn't get a damn TE stick. I want one bad. I might get one when the 2nd run ships from my income tax money but hell, I need one. I'm addicted to one. I might get one, I might not. It depends how I'll deal with a stick. I already have one for PS3 and while it's ok it's not the TE stick.



Don't wanna spoil the party even more, but you're probably out of luck.  There are more preorders than there are those that are being produced, even with the second set.  Last time I spoke to MarkMan, the guy who is pretty much the creator of the TE, he said that there were around 10,000 preorders.  And that was on the initial batch of 3000.  You might have to suck it up and go Ebay on that ish.

If anything, you can just grab a regular one and swap out the parts since it's that easy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2009)

Akira said:


> Just out of interest which sticks do you guys use?





Yes, that is a piece of wood under my stick. It prevents relentless sliding on the carpet.



I play without the top being bolted down, reason being is that my wiring is flimsy and I am too lazy at the moment to tighten it. So inbetween matches and rounds I quickly pop it up to see if any wires fell out. Having missing buttons during a match is a pretty common thing for me. If you guys ever play with me online and you'll see me do something like a crossup and then just stand there...yea my button fell out.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Don't wanna spoil the party even more, but you're probably out of luck.  There are more preorders than there are those that are being produced, even with the second set.  Last time I spoke to MarkMan, the guy who is pretty much the creator of the TE, he said that there were around 10,000 preorders.  And that was on the initial batch of 3000.  You might have to suck it up and go Ebay on that ish.
> 
> If anything, you can just grab a regular one and swap out the parts since it's that easy.



I thought they were going to do a second run around April?


----------



## Akira (Feb 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yes, that is a piece of wood under my stick. It prevents relentless sliding on the carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> I play without the top being bolted down, reason being is that my wiring is flimsy and I am too lazy at the moment to tighten it. So inbetween matches and rounds I quickly pop it up to see if any wires fell out. Having missing buttons during a match is a pretty common thing for me. If you guys ever play with me online and you'll see me do something like a crossup and then just stand there...yea my button fell out.



Is that the PS2 version?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

How expensive is it, Akira? Cause if it's above $150, you might as well hop over to SRK and get a custom stick made. I believe there are one or two based in the UK.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea, my HRAP is for the PS2. I luckily bought a Pelican converter before they discontinued it...woo!!!


----------



## Akira (Feb 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> How expensive is it, Akira? Cause if it's above $150, you might as well hop over to SRK and get a custom stick made. I believe there are one or two based in the UK.



Ranges from ?100-140 on ebay and play-asia has it for ?83 but I don't think they ship sticks to the UK and if they do the shipping costs will probably be around ?30 anyway.


I'm going to sign up to SRK, I've heard custom sticks are the best ones to have overall.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Feb 8, 2009)

Are Arcade Sticks really that much better than regular joypads?

Why?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

Better input via buttons, as you can use them all with a single hand, rather than three digits, better control over movement as you use your wrist instead of your thumb and there are of course the aesthetic and nostalgic appeal.

Basically, they allow for better input, response, feel and movement whilst playing fighting games.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is a review, the best (IMHO), of the Fightstick:Kurohime chapter 33


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Don't wanna spoil the party even more, but you're probably out of luck.  There are more preorders than there are those that are being produced, even with the second set.  Last time I spoke to MarkMan, the guy who is pretty much the creator of the TE, he said that there were around 10,000 preorders.  And that was on the initial batch of 3000.  You might have to suck it up and go Ebay on that ish.
> 
> If anything, you can just grab a regular one and swap out the parts since it's that easy.


Yeah that'll probably be what I have to do. Saves me money and still a SF stick i a SF stick, it all depends I suppose. The SE stick won't run out will it? Does it have a limited availability?


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah that'll probably be what I have to do. Saves me money and still a SF stick i a SF stick, it all depends I suppose. *The SE stick won't run out will it? Does it have a limited availability*?



Apparently they initially created 3k, and then pre-orders hit 18k so they decided that they would ramp up production, they may keep producing depending on demand, but i would get one ASAP if i really wanted one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 8, 2009)

^He meant the SE Stick, not the TE one.

As far as I know, you can still get SE Sticks, just not at Gamestop.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^He meant the SE Stick, not the TE one.
> 
> As far as I know, you can still get SE Sticks, just not at Gamestop.



Oh, my bad.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I thought they were going to do a second run around April?



The second run should come out in March, but who knows if they will be able to fulfill all of the pre-orders (which they should).


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah well, I hope I can get my hands on the first batch. Might also get a fightpad so if I've someone over they don't have to play with a shit d-pad.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, I don't have the money to buy SF IV  and my mom hates my games


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you explain to her the awesomeness of SF4


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2009)

where else do they sell SE version of the stick? eb-games doesn't sell them either


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2009)

You waited to long.  You will have to hope someone can't afford theirs when it comes out


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol, yeah. You took a little too long to pre-order these. >.< Some orders have already shipped last week but they're officially being released this week.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2009)

So apparently a retailer leaked SF4 out to some personal friends, mind you one store. Check these out. 

Rin colored

Gouken
Link removed
Link removed

Fei Long
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Ken Training
Link removed

Gouken Training
Link removed

...and many more coming very soon im sure.
Something I want to bring up is this video however
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6TlvT0qKaM[/YOUTUBE]
Jesus Christ. Did anyone see that Gouken combo around 2:08? That's WILD.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 9, 2009)

Soo...Gouken is banned eh? lol...that's crazy.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

What do you mean banned? You can't use him online or something?


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 9, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So apparently a retailer leaked SF4 out to some personal friends, mind you one store. Check these out.



That is so unfair...  
Oh well, at least there's only one week left to wait...

I enjoy the couch talk with the guys playing the game, in those vids.
Espeacially when they're bitching about Soul Calibur.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 9, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> What do you mean banned? You can't use him online or something?



Oh nah, I meant in tourneys and shit...I'm sure he's gunna be a bitch and a half to deal with online tho!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2009)

So Gouken was declared officially banned?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL, no, I'm just predicting he will be.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope he isn't. I'd much rather watch Gouken vids all day than a bunch of Saggatry.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 9, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Soo...Gouken is banned eh? lol...that's crazy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 9, 2009)

The FightPad is kinda meh in it's controls.  It's much better than the 360 d-pad, but I still have better control with a dual shock.  You have to use larger sweeping motions with your thumb on this pad if you want to get motions to activate.  It's just a little big.  If the d-pad were smaller, it would have rocked harder.  If anything, the face buttons rock.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 9, 2009)

i agree ^^^. luve the face buttons. But yeah i co-sign having to do larger motions. But after playing with 360 dpad for so long its godsent for me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2009)

Just asking, anyone know how the SE Stick is compared to the PS3's Hori Stick 3?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 9, 2009)

I don' tknow about comparison's but shoryuken.com has a few reviews about the fight stick, and all of them are positive


----------



## Ziko (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't belive there are badboys out there who's got the game already...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2009)

I cancelled my FightPad order (apparently GS cancelled it since they ran out but I ordered another and cancelled it) and now I'm looking for an SE Stick right now. Hopefully I can find one.

EDIT: So my FightPad came in today and what do you know, it's a Chun-Li one. One of the only two I didn't want and yet I get it. Damn this sucks but ah well it'll do. I'll be looking for another arcade stick next.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2009)

Damnit Kyuubi send it to me if you don't want it, I loves my Chun-Li.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 9, 2009)

I just sent my xbox in for the red lights. 

I'll probably have to wait a week after it releases before I can really play it.  Plus my custom stick won't come in for about another 3 weeks. I placed the order on 1/7/09. Orders were drastically increased because of this game. 

I'll probably just end up going to my friends places all of the next week to play.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 9, 2009)

All I want is my fightstick.  I am going to get red, white, and blue skeleton semitsu buttons, and a battop pek


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Damnit Kyuubi send it to me if you don't want it, I loves my Chun-Li.




Here's my FightPad for anyone who wants to see. Now I'll look for an arcade stick next. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm jealous of Kyuubi. Chun-Li <3. 

Ah you got it better than me LayZ I'll have to wait a full month after release probably till I can play it. I'll have the game on time but no PS3 to play it on.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 9, 2009)

Ahh, the good old days...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Psls1ngwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Ahh, the good old days...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Psls1ngwM[/YOUTUBE]



hahaha....Chan in Chun's.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL the Street Fighter movie didn't even have an Hadoken, or sonic boom


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow those fighting pads look really weird.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2009)

Wtf? "TIGER" at the Yoga Kick? XD


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2009)

ahh city hunter is one of the more funny movies jackie chan did


----------



## LayZ (Feb 9, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah you got it better than me LayZ I'll have to wait a full month after release probably till I can play it. I'll have the game on time but no PS3 to play it on.


Thanks, I'll now think about your unfortunate situation while I'm waiting.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2009)

LayZ, your sig is way too downsized, man. Can't even see that fightin' bootie properly!


----------



## LayZ (Feb 9, 2009)

Click the sig for booty close-up.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2009)

To all the cool kids (PS3 owners), you guys wanna set up a meet up day on the 19th? I can open a room, all of you guys can join and we can all run some games. I'd rather not do this on the 18th cause I'm sure it's gonna be laggy as hell and I'm more than likely gonna meet up with a bunch of my friends to play on the day of release instead of online.

I'll make a matchmaking thread on the Online Gaming section later so we can get down everybody's PSN ID beforehand.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol, PS3 nubs.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Portbox users get out 

Do want control scheme for PS3. Not the most avid Street Fighter fan myself, so any help would be appreciated (namely how to use Hadouken, Shinku Hadouken, Shoryuken and Shinryuken :3)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> To all the cool kids (PS3 owners), you guys wanna set up a meet up day on the 19th? I can open a room, all of you guys can join and we can all run some games. I'd rather not do this on the 18th cause I'm sure it's gonna be laggy as hell and I'm more than likely gonna meet up with a bunch of my friends to play on the day of release instead of online.
> 
> I'll make a matchmaking thread on the Online Gaming section later so we can get down everybody's PSN ID beforehand.


I'm down for it. 

Surprisingly I checked my work schedule and apparently I'm off on the 19th, 20th, and 21st. I don't know how but I guess that's how it goes. I was going to request off those days but as long as I don't work then it's fine.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Portbox users get out
> 
> Do want control scheme for PS3. Not the most avid Street Fighter fan myself, so any help would be appreciated (namely how to use Hadouken, Shinku Hadouken, Shoryuken and Shinryuken :3)



236p - 236236p -  623p.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm gonna make my TE look like this...



Sieg Zeon 

(yeah, don't mind the white around the buttons.  It's a little off.)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2009)

Random question to the FightPad owners. PS3 owners that is. Anyone connect theirs successfully? If so what did you do? I've been trying for a while and it won't connect. Honestly I think I'm just doing something wrong or it might be the bluetooth interception here right now but can anyone with one help me out?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 9, 2009)

Could any Fightpad owner confirm if it works with PC games aswell?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm here to announce that I've probably gotten the first broken MadCatz SF4 pad. I don't know why my Chun-Li one won't work but it won't. Dammit. I hope to god that I'm doing something wrong. It just won't work. 

Also it's officially confirmed that the CE indeed comes with the Brawler custom dlc pack. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LayZ (Feb 9, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I'm gonna make my TE look like this...


What process are you using to get the image on the stick? 

I'm planning on doing the same with my stick whenever it arrives.  I've got the correct template and everything, I just haven't decided how I'm going to get it on yet.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, since I seem to be assed out of a TE stick for now (unless someone can't pay up their pre-order), I've been looking at other sticks for the 360. What seems to be the general consensus on these sticks:

HRAP EX


HRAP EX-SE


HoriEX2


I put the EX2 on there just for completions sake but damn does it look ugly and not to mention cheap. The EX-SE comes with Seimutsu parts already and the EX has a Sanwa JLF stick but hori buttons. Any other sticks available? I'm aware of the SFIV SE stick but in the same boat as the TE with that one.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 9, 2009)

The general consensus is that the HRAP EX is a great stick. Mod it with some Sanwa buttons and it's equal to the TE (it's as easy to mod it as it is the TE btw)

The HRAP EX-SE is equal to the TE out of the box (unless you don't like Semitsu). Oh and it's as easy to mod as the TE if you like Sanwa.

The Hori EX2 is crap. Modding is not easy. Buttons and sticks are meh. Don't even consider that one.

Also, why were you considering the SE over the HRAP EX and HRAP EX-SE? 

TE Fightstick = HRAP EX-SE = HRAP EX Modded with Sanwa/Semitsu > HRAP EX > SE Fightstick > Hori EX2


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

Was considering the SE due to it's ease for modding but the board is smaller so I wasn't entirely sold on it. From the looks of it, getting the HRAP EX and modding it with some Sanwa buttons seems to be the best route for me.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Was considering the SE due to it's ease for modding but the board is smaller so I wasn't entirely sold on it. From the looks of it, getting the HRAP EX and modding it with some Sanwa buttons seems to be the best route for me.


Modding the HRAP EX is just as easy as modding the SE and TE.

Getting the HRAP EX and modding it with Sanwa is an excellent choice.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I'm gonna make my TE look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Any other art you're considering?


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm wondering if the set of Alternate costumes we're getting so far are the only one's we're going to have. It'd be really intersting if they came out with a "Capcom" set where all the Fighters get an Alternate costume of a Capcom character from a different series.

Example:
A Demitri from Darkstalkers Costume for Ryu.
Jill Valentine Costume for Chun Li
Frank west for Dan.
Veiwtiful Joe for Rufus ect.

Eh, it's just a thought. We probably won't get anymore Costumes after these come out. 'Be really intersting to see happen though. -_-


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Okami costume for Blanka.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2009)

Random JPN tier list from Tougeki Damashi

S +

Sagat, Viper, Gouki, Zangief

S

Ryu, Bison, Rufus, Blanka

A
Chun li, Vega, Ken, Dalshim, Abel, Honda, Fuerte

B
Balrog, Guile


*note this is from Japan, so I'm assuming Balrog = Claw, Vega = Dictator, and Bison = Boxer.. makes a lot more sense that way.

** I lol'ed when I saw Viper at the top.

Also, I feel like Chun Li should be higher, but that could also just be influenced from playing in Philly and seeing D. Hyo's Chun Li beasting.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Viper?              O.o


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

andysensei said:


> Random JPN tier list from Tougeki Damashi
> 
> S +
> 
> ...



If it's Japan, then its definitely as you said.

Viper was always quite broken but apparently she got gimped a little to make her more balanced.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> 236p - 236236p -  623p.


*is totally lost*



I thought Vega = Bison in the Japanese version


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *is totally lost*
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Vega = Bison in the Japanese version



(From the viewpoint of P1)6 = forward, 2 = down, 4 = back, 8 = up, 3 = down-forward, etc.

Dictator is Vega in Japan, Boxer is M. Bison and Claw is Balrog. Easy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Kenneth   Iselin sier:
btw
Kenneth   Iselin sier:
in SF
Kenneth   Iselin sier:
isnt Vega = Bison?
Peter // sier:
Yeah
Peter // sier:
in reality
Peter // sier:
but in americanized version
Peter // sier:
Vega = claw
Peter // sier:
and Balrog just disappears

Peter > you


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Eh? Balrog is Boxer, nub. =p


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

The reason that M. Bison(boxer) was changed to Balrog was due to possible links between Bison and Tyson, as in Mike Tyson. They changed the names of the three.

*Japan:*
Bison (boxer)
Vega (dictator)
Balrog (claw)

*America:*
Bison (dictator)
Vega (claw)
Balrog (boxer)


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

But in general, to avoid confusion, it's just Claw, Boxer and Dictator.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 10, 2009)

SilentBobX said:


> *Viewtiful Joe for Rufus* ect.



CAPTAIN BLUE!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Mega-man outfit for Sagat.


----------



## Akira (Feb 10, 2009)

So I bit the bullet and bought a stick but here's the thing...




...it's the Hori Fighting Stick 3.



It's very much "my first stick" both literally and in the quality of the stick itself but it was half the price of the SF4 stick and a third of a HRAP3 so I wasn't expecting much.


I've got some sanwa parts on the way so I'll mod it and hopefully it'll be better but for the price I'm satisfied.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 10, 2009)

andysensei said:


> Random JPN tier list from Tougeki Damashi
> 
> S +
> 
> ...



Everything seems to be okay except Viper being in S+. If anything she should be in the middle of A at most. I also feel like Bison (Dic) should be higher up.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 10, 2009)

Maya Fey from Ace Attoney for Sakura.

And maybe Godot for Vega.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2009)

@ Duy, I agree. I have no idea why Japan constantly places Viper so high in their tiers. 

Someone told me she's like the fan favorite in Japan, which could explain it do a degree, but she just seems no better than mid tier to me.


Kusuriuri said:


> The reason that M. Bison(boxer) was changed to Balrog was due to possible links between Bison and Tyson, as in Mike Tyson. They changed the names of the three.



Its not really possible links, Boxer is definitely based on Tyson, just like Hugo/Andore was based on Andre the Giant.. Its just in Japan, things like that aren't really grounds for a law suit.. But in America, you have to pay for likeness rights.. So the simple rotation of names was made to avoid law suit.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 10, 2009)

Dude streaming SF4


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Dude streaming SF4



He JUST left to eat


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 10, 2009)

Fuck that. Just watch the Japanese live streams, which actually have top level play.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow that guy was terrible against Seth. He kept losing repeatedly even with Ryu. Still I thank him for giving us videos.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 10, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Fuck that. Just watch the Japanese live streams, which actually have top level play.


Link please.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2009)

Akira said:


> So I bit the bullet and bought a stick but here's the thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's the rating/review on hori 3? cause its so much cheaper than anything i've seen so far


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2009)

In comparison to all the other sticks such as the SFIV SE FightStick?  Meh.



If you wanted to mod it, you have to solder the parts versus QDs.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 10, 2009)

Apparently GameStops are getting the SE sticks Monday or when the game comes out so I'll try to scoop one up there. In the meantime I called them on the phone so I'll be returning my PS3 FightPad in and I'll get it back by Tuesday. I better get a different character. All of this before the game comes out too so that's what surprises me the most. I'm very excited about that. 

So hyped


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn I wanted to get some time with the stick before the game came out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2009)

Fucking robot Ashley from Gamestop lied to me and said my TE's were coming in today.  They're probably going to be in tomorrow according to the dude in the store I pre-ordered them. lol.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

I was waiting for her to call me today, she's such a bitch


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 10, 2009)

lolol Ashley didn't even call me, wtf bitch hoe.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 10, 2009)

Alot of people are reporting problems with the stick. Buttons not working, scratches, stripped screws and a few more I'm missing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2009)

Blame the Chinese.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

Which stick


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 10, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Which stick


The tournament edition fightstick.


----------



## the box (Feb 11, 2009)

*Ryu or ken*

which should i use SF4

im really trying to think

SF i was ryu

SF2 i was ryu and daslim. some guile

SF3 i was a ken fanatic and loved me some vega and bison 


noW SF4 is here and i dont know who i should take.

what does ryu have that ken dosent


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 11, 2009)

Ryu has that fucking special that drains half your life.

They play differently enough for me to differentiate.

But I prefer ken for his speed, and he sets people on fire with his uppercuts.

edit: I just realized how ridiculous that sounded, uppercut that sets people on fire.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 11, 2009)

Should of just asked in the SF4 thread.

Also what Street fighter 3 are you playing? Vega and Bison? what?

Ryu is the more solid choice in SF4, but It all depends on your own preference.
Try them both out and then decide.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2009)

Bad news. There is no lobby system meaning if we all want to play together we'll have to find another way. Traditional 1on1? I'm not sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

There isn't a tournament mode?


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Would anyone have preferred this?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 11, 2009)

Online matches:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7ADzbAI9UI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99_aBY5qFFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you mean there are no lobbies, I saw [pics of lobbies holding up to 6 or so many people the other week.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe that's 360 only.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Maybe that's 360 only.



That would be so awesome  Fanboyizm ftw


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 11, 2009)

Just got my copy today.  Was gonna get the fighting stick, but that damn thing was 8990 yen, which is more than the game.  Fuck that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 11, 2009)

the box said:


> SF i was ryu


I'm pretty sure he's the only character, so yeah.... lol


> SF3 i was a ken fanatic and loved me some vega and bison


wat



anyway, Ryu's over all more solid of a character, he does the shoto job (fireball trap) better, has a better ultra, and IMO, has an easier time landing it.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 11, 2009)

the box said:


> which should i use SF4
> SF3 i was a ken fanatic and loved me some vega and bison



What kind of haxed version of SF3 is that


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 11, 2009)

Probably meant alpha 3, though.
Still should know that Alpha 3 and SF 3 are totally different.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 11, 2009)

I think he meant SF EX 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm pissed. The retard rep from Madcatz didn't know until TODAY that there weren't going to be any TE sticks in the Netherlands until sometime in March. =/


----------



## Ziko (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got it!
Walking past the gaming shop in my city and see them unpacking their SF4 games, I quickly run inside and ask if I could buy a copy. The guy behind the desk thinks about it for a while and agrees. So right now I'm playing Street Fighter 4 on my 360  Haven't got a stick or pad though, so I'm using the analog stick on my controller.

I'm pretty new to Street Fighter and not that good (I have a hard time beating Seth on very easy and easy...) but I'm completely in love with this game. The graphics amaze me and I love the art style.
I'm a bit dissapointed about the story line but this is a fighting game, so I'll let that one slip. I'll post more of my impressions after a couple of more hours with the game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 11, 2009)

You're from Norway aren't you? 

Jeg hater deg akkurat nå D:


----------



## Helix (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but...

This is what Street Fighter IV would've looked like with Unreal Engine:


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2009)

I hate you Ziko 

I had a dream I had the game.  Half way through I realized it was a dream and woke up pissed


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I've got it!
> Walking past the gaming shop in my city and see them unpacking their SF4 games, I quickly run inside and ask if I could buy a copy. The guy behind the desk thinks about it for a while and agrees. So right now I'm playing Street Fighter 4 on my 360  Haven't got a stick or pad though, so I'm using the analog stick on my controller.
> 
> I'm pretty new to Street Fighter and not that good (I have a hard time beating Seth on very easy and easy...) but I'm completely in love with this game. The graphics amaze me and I love the art style.
> I'm a bit dissapointed about the story line but this is a fighting game, so I'll let that one slip. I'll post more of my impressions after a couple of more hours with the game.


You really need the fightpad at the very least.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but...
> 
> This is what Street Fighter IV would've looked like with Unreal Engine:



why does he have blood in his hair?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

He was street fighting?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 11, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> why does he have blood in his hair?



Combed it too hard at the end of the match.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2009)

The Gamestop I reserved my fightstick at ordered the 360 version instead of the PS3


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

Just put that shit on eBay, mate. You can easily get 300 for it, at it's current rate.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Kaze said:


> The Gamestop I reserved my fightstick at ordered the 360 version instead of the PS3



Hangatyr is right, the 360 one is more in demand because more people feel that the 360 controller sucks for fighting games and seeing as the supply for the pads aren't THAT high, you could get a very good price.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

It's not so much feel as fact, mah friend. The 360 D-pad is shite. It gets a bit better if you file down the edges, but it still only has four points of detection.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's not so much feel as fact, mah friend. The 360 D-pad is shite. It gets a bit better if you file down the edges, but it still only has four points of detection.



It really is quite terrible, even when using the d-pad for writing messages and such, it skips all over the place. Thank god for the great analog sticks.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but...
> 
> This is what Street Fighter IV would've looked like with Unreal Engine:



That is so sick. Though it would feel too much like Tekken & Virtual Fighter.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm pissed. The retard rep from Madcatz didn't know until TODAY that there weren't going to be any TE sticks in the Netherlands until sometime in March. =/



What? That sucks, damn that means my TE stick will only come in March? Fuck..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2009)

Usually it's around 2 days of when they get your item. When they get my pre-reserved game on Wednesdays they say they can hold them until Friday morning but as soon as the store opens it's fair game for anyone to walk in and get it if they mention it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 11, 2009)

My SE stick comes in some time later this week, probably before Friday.

Though I'll probably have to pick it up Sunday at the earliest... Does anyone know how long Gamestop can hold your pre-order?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends. Some can get grimey and just let someone else take your pre-order the next day.
I think it's usually 2-3 days though.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2009)

One thing I do not understand: Why is the 360 controller not a good control for fighting games?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay it seems that Most GS received the 360 FS and not the PS3 one.


----------



## Barry. (Feb 12, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> One thing I do not understand: Why is the 360 controller not a good control for fighting games?



Because the d-pad on the 360 sucks.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 12, 2009)

The D-pad is horrid for fighters. It's simply because the pad is made in one disk and isn't separated into separate buttons so it can be more precise in fighting games. Say for instance on the PS3 controller if you want to do a forward jump chances are you'll be able to do it since it's split correctly. With the 360 one however you can try but since it's on one disk it's very easy to screw up, very. It's not even about the buttons or the shape of the controller. It's about the d-pad in general. It's because of that why it sucks. 

Basically it's not a d-pad persay but an analog stick with a d-pad thing attached to the top. 

Arcade sticks are much much better.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 12, 2009)

I found some 360 Online Gameplay

Man I'm gonna get rocked online.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody going to go to the launch party at the Museum of Contemporary Art in LA?  I know I am and I'm gonna get Ono to sign my Ryu headband.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 12, 2009)

Lady and gens....

let me show u the power of the love of Ryu and Cammy...Ryu is so hurt to see Cammy hurt, he goes Dark Ha....um....
...um...

you know what....forget what I said and just watch....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KksnR-cKCT8&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

I duuno about u but i have s feeling theu sre going to cut out the electrocution harassment in the US.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj7-vtPxvsQ&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh shizzzz ^^^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 12, 2009)

Touch dem boobs Viper.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Spreading the SoY at that point, David?

Or EoY even?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2009)

about four more days til this baby comes out!!!!


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone have the SFIV premium theme 4, I would like some feedback or pics?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol, there's already a fourth theme? Damn. I only have the first one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 12, 2009)

The first one is still the best one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay, got my SE Fight Stick today. Most Gamestops, if not all should've gotten them by now already. So hit yours up if you haven't.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Was it 360 or PS3


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2009)

C. Viper kicking Cammy's ass? BLASPHEMY!!!!!


----------



## LayZ (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey RodMack click my sig.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey LayZ & RodMack nice sigs.  Are those the official renders for SF4 of Cammy?


----------



## LayZ (Feb 12, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Hey LayZ & RodMack nice sigs.  Are those the official renders for SF4 of Cammy?


Yeah.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 12, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Yeah.



Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 12, 2009)

Speaking of arcade sticks, yeah, they're the best option for fighting games. Probably should get one, though I can't be arsed since I've got a somewhat tight budget, with virtually no regular income. Bah. 
Not to mention the fucking thing costs more than the actual game.



Linkaro said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KksnR-cKCT8&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]



Shittiest match up in SF history. Though seeing Cammy get kicked around like a shitstained cloth is pretty entertaining.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 12, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Was it 360 or PS3



My store only had 360, and so did other stores. So I'm not sure, just call them I guess.

They even had the Ryu headband for the pre-order bonus. xD lol I got mine.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Sesha said:


> Speaking of arcade sticks, yeah, they're the best option for fighting games. Probably should get one, though I can't be arsed since I've got a somewhat tight budget, with virtually no regular income. Bah.
> Not to mention the fucking thing costs more than the actual game.



If you've got the parts, you can basically make a stick out of anything. I've seen people make a stick out of a cardboard box, upside-down drawer, a PS2 and 360 case, etc.

Ghetto stickz, yo.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Hey LayZ & RodMack nice sigs.  Are those the official renders for SF4 of Cammy?


Yeah they are, but LayZ already answered your question.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Got my Fightstick today 





Pics do it no justice it is a beautiful stick


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2009)

Sexy^^^

About how much are the sticks?

Can I get one at my gamestop?

I want a Ryu headband....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 12, 2009)

$80 for 360 and $70 for PS3.

I don't know if you can get one without pre-ordering though, maybe.

These sticks are really nice, I fucking love them. A hell lot better than the EX2's. My stick makes a clunking noise though some times when I move it, not the clicking noise.

All this stick talk sounds really homo to someone who doesn't know what we're talking about... My stick is big.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 12, 2009)

The Fight Stick was $80 IIRC.

The other one with Sanwa parts was $150


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

I believe it was 70.  I payed for it a while ago.

Gamestop's have had some issues with shipping dates.  I was told I would get mine next week but. tadda 

I also got my headband today to.  Anyway I am going to go play HDR with my fight stick


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2009)

I WANT A HEADBAND


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2009)

looks like ironman aint the onlyone with jetboots anymore.
LOL chun-li and cammy want ryu so why cant he have both? ehhh...??? =G


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2009)

Why didn't we all think of that?^


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 12, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> looks like ironman aint the onlyone with jetboots anymore.
> LOL chun-li and cammy want ryu so why cant he have both? ehhh...??? =G



Sakura wants him too 
And she's 21 now so......yyyyyyyyyyyyeaaaahhh


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Sakura wants him too
> And she's 21 now so......yyyyyyyyyyyyeaaaahhh



No, sakura is a shoriuuken wanabe, made for girls to play SF but using a girl instead of ken or ryu.

Besides she aint as cool and sexy as those too , One gal per arm that is

Now we need some smexy pics of Cammy x Ryu X CHun-li

Anyways, I got my 360 collectors copy secured already, hiufff. Cant belive that the european version comes with 2 figures instead of 1 like us.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Overall I love the stick, Claw is so much easier to play, but I have to get use to doing DP's again. I am definitely going to have to get the battop, and holeplugs though. The balltop just isn't good for my hands


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 12, 2009)

so wats the ratio in here? more ppl to get it on 360 or ps3....im still totally 
confused on which system to get it on..


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2009)

PS3 so you can play me, Duy and Final Ultima...

Challenge mode with every character is being uploaded here.


You can see some nice basic combos and links.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 13, 2009)

i am leaning toward ps3 actually, cuz of the controller.
but gamer pts. and an established online community on 360 are so enticing..
ahhh, i dont kno!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> PS3 so you can play me, Duy and Final Ultima...
> 
> Challenge mode with every character is being uploaded here.
> 
> ...



I saw seths....crazy. 

I refuse to watch the rest. I feel like i'm looking at spoilers.

OMFG i can't wait for this.


GET THIS FOR 360 CAUSE I AM!


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 13, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> i am leaning toward ps3 actually, cuz of the controller.
> but gamer pts. and an established online community on 360 are so enticing..
> ahhh, i dont kno!!



Get the 360 version so we can play in style. 

(Points at both our Avatars Suits.) 

Just joking. Go with whatever you want.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 13, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Sakura wants him too
> And she's 21 now so......yyyyyyyyyyyyeaaaahhh



21 and still in high school?

wow....

yeah....Why don't Ryu get his ladies (chun-li, cammy, sakura)?

Answer: fighting tough opponents is all the lady he need.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is ign's review


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol @ the test.

The tester is all : Hoo you can do Hadoken, Ex moves, super moves, ultra moves ( most like lvl3 supers ). But all theses things were already in all the previous games.

The only thing this game got is the new Focus system, heck they even removed the parry system.

Ryu doesn't seems to have Shin Shoryuken anymore nor any new special moves and I fear the same for the other chars.

I don't like the chara design at all

I guess I'll skip this game and wait for KOF XII to play a real fighting game.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2009)

@ign review: wow that was utterly boring and sounded unconvincing.

even the youtube videos do a better job at displaying what SF4 is all about


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> lol @ the test.
> 
> The tester is all : Hoo you can do Hadoken, Ex moves, super moves, ultra moves ( most like lvl3 supers ). But all theses things were already in all the previous games.
> 
> ...



You're so cute. 

I wonder if your beloved "real fighting game" is gonna die out like the previous years. Is KoF even in SBO anymore?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> @ign review: wow that was utterly boring and sounded unconvincing.
> 
> even the youtube videos do a better job at displaying what SF4 is all about


Motherfucking duh. I've been saying this for years: You can't spell ignorant without IGN.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think it's as simple as blaming IGN. The reviewer who wrote that is still a fairly inexperienced member of IGN and he isn't all that good. I was surprised that he was the one to write the review TBH.

fun-fact: The same reviewer who wrote this is the same one who gave Folklore a 9.0


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2009)

Most IGN reviewers are sucking the corporate cock. Them and Gamespot are largely the same.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I wonder if your beloved "real fighting game" is gonna die out like the previous years. Is KoF even in SBO anymore?



No, but I hear it's going to come back when Tougeki moves SBO to Mexico.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 13, 2009)

i don't care. hopefully it livens up the fighting genre and shit. More 2d fighters is no problem for me.

And street fighter living on is guaranteed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You're so cute.
> 
> I wonder if your beloved "real fighting game" is gonna die out like the previous years. Is KoF even in SBO anymore?



I don't give a shit about what other thinks.

Popularity =/= Quality


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 13, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> so wats the ratio in here? more ppl to get it on 360 or ps3....im still totally
> confused on which system to get it on..



PS3 here...i wouldn't wanna delve into the crapfest that is xbox live when it comes down to popular games.


For every pro you'll find there'll be 20 idiots and 5 racists...and even though they're both fun to toy with only to hear them react...in the end i enjoy playing the game with talented foes quite a bit more.


Also (even though most folks use arcade sticks) 360's controller sucks for fighters so if you're one of the few who'll not be using a stick you'll want that dual shock 3 .


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

What was that for?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> lol @ the test.
> 
> The tester is all : Hoo you can do Hadoken, Ex moves, super moves, ultra moves ( most like lvl3 supers ). But all theses things were already in all the previous games.
> 
> ...



I can't tell if you're being serious or not....


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

> lol @ the test.
> 
> The tester is all : Hoo you can do Hadoken, Ex moves, super moves, ultra moves ( most like lvl3 supers ). But all theses things were already in all the previous games.
> 
> ...





> I don't give a shit about what other thinks.
> 
> Popularity =/= Quality


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdiz0k0Rudw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What was that for?



Any post that Dreikoo makes, really.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2009)

are there any more neat tournament vids out? like that korean ryu player? his game look at least exciting

i don't like the turtle style jap-pro use 

i know it works, it is just really boring to watch 

didn't they make FA so you could like break the turtles 

and it turns out that they go back into turtling


----------



## Hellion (Feb 13, 2009)

jkingler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdiz0k0Rudw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I love that video it is spaz tastic

Lizardlick is out of all the things I want to get for my fightstick


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> PS3 so you can play me, Duy and Final Ultima...
> 
> Challenge mode with every character is being uploaded here.
> 
> ...



WHOAA? so there is people that got the game already?


Ima gonna get it on 360.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, either through imports or early sales.  I am staying far awy from youtube right know.  I feel like seeing all that stuff is like a spoiler.  Still kinda mad at myself for looking at all the finishers


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 13, 2009)

Woot tomorrow Street Fighter 4! Fuck yeah


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 13, 2009)

I already reserved this game, the collector version. i'll have this game next thursday.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2009)

Heh, lots of clipping up close.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I knew the motions were easier and all but 33 working for DPs is pretty godlike, for me anyway.
Now I can block lows and teleport the fuck out with SIM, with out getting hit trying to do a regular dp motion (623).
Dictator can also teleport with the same method, but his teleport isn't nearly as good as SIM's.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I can't tell if you're being serious or not....



Dead serious ! For me it's not SF4 it's more SF EX 4. period.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

*@ Biscuits:* For the 33+P Shoryu, do you still hit neutral (5) when going from one 3 to another? Cause I thought going back to neutral would reset the motion.

*@ Yagami1211:* Have you played the game yet?


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2009)

ex was like the worst thing they made and it didn't even feel like a 2d fighting game

at least from the videos sf4 doesn't have the feeling of a ex-game at all


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

Could you provide a link to a good image of what these numbers (33, etc.) translate to in terms of inputs? XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Could you provide a link to a good image of what these numbers (33, etc.) translate to in terms of inputs? XD



Look at the numberpad on your keyboard. Pretend the numbers is your controller pad. 

6 = Forward
2 = Down
4 = Back
8 = Up
5 = Neutral

You can figure out the rest.
Example: 236+P translates to Hadouken.

You can go here  to learn some more common terminology. Just scroll down on that page and you'll see a Reference section. The number system is mostly used by the Japanese and a lot of American players still use qcf (quarter-circle forward), dp (Dragon Punch motion), etc.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Biscuits:* For the 33+P Shoryu, do you still hit neutral (5) when going from one 3 to another? Cause I thought going back to neutral would reset the motion.
> 
> *@ Yagami1211:* Have you played the game yet?



Nah didn't played the game, but I don't like what I see at all.

I saw lot of tourney matches, movesets videos, casual matches ... and kinda meh.

Game isn't out here yet btw. But look, you take out the graphs, it's SF3 all over again, without the parry system. Maybe I'm just being pessimistic, but I can help but they could have 2d the whole thing and add more changes to the characters, gameplay stuffs etc ...
I mean Ryu, Ken, Guile etc ... hardly never changed since SSF2T It would be nice to see character evolving, changing moves, styles etc ... Kyo from KOF comes to mind. Take Kyo 98 and Kyo XI, there are worlds aparts between them.

I see matches and Sonic Boom, Hadoken, Tiger ... I'm seeing SSF2T 2.5 in 3D.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dead serious ! For me it's not SF4 it's more SF EX 4. period.


Play the game first before talking. 

Why would you change a character you got right the first time?
I'm talking about Guile. If you give him another special move he would be broken, simple. If he had another special then his Sonic boom would probably need more recovery which would fuck him up.

Duy, you just tap 33 you don't have to go to neutral.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Who else is going to play on the easy difficulty setting? I know I am

/sarcasm


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2009)

Might as well play on the easiest plus 1 round to unlock shit quick.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Play the game first before talking.
> 
> Why would you change a character you got right the first time?
> I'm talking about Guile. If you give him another special move he would be broken, simple. If he had another special then his Sonic boom would probably need more recovery which would fuck him up.
> ...



Dude I'm not talking about just adding moves but changing moves. Like giving at knockback effect to the sonic boom, removing sonic hurricane and giving him Charlie's Sonic Break etc ...

Can we still super cancel in SF4 ?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> *snip*



You gotta play the game first before bad mouthing it. For the people here including myself who have been playing the game since September we all agree on two things about the game.

1. It's good/great
2. Fuck Sagat

But it's cool, I think all KoF games are the same as well. Short hop around until you land a hit so you can combo into a BnB or Super. You can throw in a little empty short hops here and there for mixups. 

Edit: Yes you can still Super cancel. You rarely see a Super being thrown out though since a majority of the time people burn their meter on EX moves and Focus Dash Cancels.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dude I'm not talking about just adding moves but changing moves. Like giving at knockback effect to the sonic boom, removing sonic hurricane and giving him Charlie's Sonic Break etc ...
> 
> Can we still super cancel in SF4 ?


What? Again play the game before talking,  a lot of people were skeptical of the game but once they got to see it in person and played their opinions changed.

Guile doesn't have sonic hurricane in SF4. Again why change moves and shit when you got it right the first time?
Characters don't get major changes unless 
1. They're too good 
2. They're bad.

Super cancel as in cancelling into a super? Cause I don't know a SF game with super meters which didn't have that...

Duy, short hop into an infinite or 100% combo for the win...


----------



## Soulbadguy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey long time no see guys.



Yagami1211 said:


> Can we still super cancel in SF4 ?



Yea but you can't cancel into ultra.

Also any changes form the Ps3/360 version and the arcade version(hoping Claw gets a buff)?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> What? Again play the game before talking,  a lot of people were skeptical of the game but once they got to see it in person and played their opinions changed.
> 
> Guile doesn't have sonic hurricane in SF4. Again why change moves and shit when you got it right the first time?
> Characters don't get major changes unless
> ...



Super cancel like ya know.

Hadoken --> Shinkuu Hadoken

Shoryuken --> Shoryureppa

To cancel a special move into a super move.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 13, 2009)

I want the achievement for beating everyone on Medium or Higher Difficulty. =/ So no easy for me.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2009)

Soulbadguy said:


> Hey long time no see guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no characters got tweaked or anything. Why would they? 
Just enjoy your shitty claw.


Yagami1211 said:


> Super cancel like ya know.
> 
> Hadoken --> Shinkuu Hadoken
> 
> ...


Reading comprehension, son.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you transfer the file to another PS3 so your buddies can get all the characters too? Cause I'm kinda stuck on getting all the chars for my friends since I don't have school on the day of release. Gonna set the game to Uber easy, 1 round, and repick a character when you lose. I'm just gonna lose on Seth so I can pick the respective character.

I was talking to some guy at the arcades when we were playing SF4 and he said some people have been saying that Sagat's damage got a bit nerfed. The only thing I want Capcom to nerf Sagat is the damage on his f.roundhouse and make the hitbox on his arm during a Tiger Shot a bit bigger. Maybe add a frame or two on his Tiger Shot recovery as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

Hay guys 



Check me on PSN if you want...


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2009)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...


----------



## Akira (Feb 13, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Check me on PSN if you want...



*Checks PSN*


You're fucking kidding me.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 13, 2009)

I knew MB would get it earlier than others.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

READ MY SIG NOW!!!

By the way, efff you MB.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 13, 2009)

DS won the SFIV contest at the Launch Party yesterday... j/k


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 13, 2009)

w00t, getting my copy of SFIV tomorrow 
Although, my TE Stick hasn't arrived yet... So I can't fully enjoy the game, which is kinda ghey.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2009)

eff you all 

i have to wait till the pc version is coming


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> DS don't do this to us
> 
> Enjoy playing. Tell us how it is.



It's just as good as it is in the arcade, except in my house.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 13, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Hay guys
> 
> 
> 
> Check me on PSN if you want...



YELLOW LIGHT OF DOOM IS IN YOUR FUTURE!!! 

Anyone else in love with Guile's remix in this game? Can't stop playing it


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

The soundtrack is too fucken dope!!!


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 13, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Hay guys
> 
> 
> 
> Check me on PSN if you want...



I hate you sooooooo hard... 

Enjoy the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL, soooooo many people have been messaging me on PSN about SFIV. 

Sorry, not answering.  Just playing.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 13, 2009)

How's the netcode for the game DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

Just unlocking and playing local so far.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 13, 2009)

who ever posted the soundtrack, i hate you....i hate you.

i just want to feel special with my collectors edition and bask in having it. Damn pirates.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 13, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> who ever posted the soundtrack, i hate you....i hate you.
> 
> i just want to feel special with my collectors edition and bask in having it. Damn pirates.



... next target: SF4 OVA


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 13, 2009)

Where the balls is your TE Stick, DS? Did you not get them yet?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 13, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> who ever posted the soundtrack, i hate you....i hate you.
> 
> i just want to feel special with my collectors edition and bask in having it. Damn pirates.



It's the internet homie, dems the breaks, lol.

'least we still have our Ryu figurines!......


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 13, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> It's the internet homie, dems the breaks, lol.
> 
> 'least we still have our Ryu figurines!......



   

but....I GOT C.VIPER!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Where the balls is your TE Stick, DS? Did you not get them yet?



I would have posted if I had them definitely. lol.  GS is saying tomorrow in their shipment.  It's okay considering I have my HRAP3.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2009)

Meh, I hope that limited edition box isnt worth over 70 bucks, im runnin out of cash.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2009)

It's 80. 

And if you don't have it reserved I doubt you'd get it.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2009)

Fuckin shit... whatever then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 13, 2009)

You'll probably be able to find the LE box at some places, quite a few stores still have the GTA4 and Fallout 3 special editions.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess so; I just really want to get the game, damn. 

Four more days!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 14, 2009)

I really don't know what's my favorite theme in this game. By far my favorite standard stage theme is USA but favorite SF2 remix that's hard. I love all of them. Capcom and Dimps did so much for this game it's unreal. The music. 

And right now I'm listening to Cammy's this second. Amazing.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 14, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I really don't know what's my favorite theme in this game. By far my favorite standard stage theme is USA but favorite SF2 remix that's hard. I love all of them. Capcom and Dimps did so much for this game it's unreal. The music.
> 
> And right now I'm listening to Cammy's this second. Amazing.


My favs.

Japan theme
Sakura theme
China theme
Afrika theme
PVR theme


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 14, 2009)

Yum, eating shotos up online with my Gief.  

Online isn't that bad actually.  I only played 2 bar matches since that's only stuff I could find tonight, but they were definitely playable.  Sucks you can't ask for a rematch as it kicks you out to the menu after you finish, but whatever.  Good times and the interface is pretty fun.  It sucks when lose since you lose points, but it's oh so fun watching your points go up as their's depletes when you win.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2009)

That's only ranked matches right?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah.  It's been rather decent so far.  Too many fucking Ryus.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2009)

^ lol, where all the fei longs @ 

is there gonna be some nfan tourney goin on or something like usual?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't wait anymore to play against the other players of the world on Xbox.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 14, 2009)

man, the English voice overs for this game are so terrible.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> man, the English voice overs for this game are so terrible.



Is there an option to use only Japanese VA's?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 14, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Yeah.  It's been rather decent so far.  Too many fucking Ryus.



LOL, as expected...HDR all over again....



> Is there an option to use only Japanese VA's?



Hell, there's an option to have individual characters to speak either ENG or JP.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> ^ lol, where all the fei longs @
> 
> *is there gonna be some nfan tourney goin on or something like usual?*



Depends how many people want one, though generally 96% of tournaments fail hard on NF.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2009)

If they're preplanned over a long period of time and we have over 16 folks in them usually people won't show and yeah it goes down the toilet...if when enough people have the game there's a lot of us here we could do something on the spot though.


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 14, 2009)

Yay, I has the game. Although I don't have a stick yet. Honestly, Challenge mode with the 360 controller is hell D:


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 14, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> ^ lol, where all the fei longs @
> 
> is there gonna be some nfan tourney goin on or something like usual?



The fei longs will come out when they see how I beast with him....really tho i hope there aren't that many of him. I'm happy on HDR cause I hardly see fei longs.  He's underrated imo.



IronFist Alchemist said:


> Hell, there's an option to have individual characters to speak either ENG or JP.



oh shit thats whats up...Jap all over....then english Cammy....and El Fuerte for the lulz.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 14, 2009)

YOU'RE ON THE MENU TONIGHT AMIGO!!


----------



## Akira (Feb 14, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> The fei longs will come out when they see how I beast with him....really tho i hope there aren't that many of him. I'm happy on HDR cause I hardly see fei longs.  He's underrated imo.



I play Dictator and I've run into about 3 other Dictator players _ever_, and the only pro players I can think of are Valle and Inoue whereas I run into about 3 Fei Longs a day lol.




> oh shit thats whats up...Jap all over....then english Cammy....and El Fuerte for the lulz.



You've gotta have english Gief, the VA is epic

I'M ALWAYS READY FOR A GOOD FIGHT!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2009)

Basically for a tournament you have to plan it soon after the release, because eventually the interest in this game will die down and the tournament will fail hard.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2009)

Lulz fuck online tournaments.

I have 3 tournaments to go to this week alone...


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks like the SE stick has quite a few problems. Some sticks have faulty washers, damaging the PCB and the contacts. That means it'll just stop working after a while of normal use. Some people reported the joystick sticking and buttons that just stop working. Damnit. I wanted a stick, but now I'm not sure. Guess I'll learn playing with the analog. Or wait untill april or something untill MadCatz has this shit figured out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 14, 2009)

I might try to run some kind of tournament on NF, maybe put my alt costume coin code as a prize. But then again, I'd own you all for free.

What, what?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> Looks like the SE stick has quite a few problems. Some sticks have faulty washers, damaging the PCB and the contacts. That means it'll just stop working after a while of normal use. Some people reported the joystick sticking and buttons that just stop working. Damnit. I wanted a stick, but now I'm not sure. Guess I'll learn playing with the analog. Or wait untill april or something untill MadCatz has this shit figured out.



Yeah if you read the SRK forums you will go crazy worrying about your stick.  Mine works perfect.  The good thing about the sticks though is that you can replace all of the parts if it is something simple


----------



## Akira (Feb 14, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I might try to run some kind of tournament on NF, maybe put my alt costume coin code as a prize. But then again, *I'd own you all for free.*
> 
> What, what?



_Be stoic upon me, and I may let you live._










I kid Duy, please don't kick my ass


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 14, 2009)

"Yea, I know about the issue and we've been in contact with the QC team and factory. Unfortunately the offices in China are closed now (it is Sunday there) but they're on it and future sticks will not have this issue.

Mad Catz will take care of you, if there is a problem again, check post #1 on this thread and give them a ring.

It is definitely not an issue with all sticks, we're trying to figure out if it is isolated to a few production runs/batches."

"...But we're making changes (obviously due to the issues with some SE stick batches), so I'm gonna make sure we take that into consideration".

Some things MarkMan posted on SRK. Makes me sigh in relief though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 14, 2009)

For PS3 SFIV players, this is the best news for us and of course we might not need it considering how awesome the soundtrack is but....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO6xwc-8zrY[/YOUTUBE]
SFIV HAS CUSTOM SOUNDTRACKS FOR US!!!! Awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> "Yea, I know about the issue and we've been in contact with the QC team and factory. Unfortunately the offices in China are closed now (it is Sunday there) but they're on it and future sticks will not have this issue.
> 
> Mad Catz will take care of you, if there is a problem again, check post #1 on this thread and give them a ring.
> 
> ...



Any word on what date the new batch of TE sticks will arrive?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 14, 2009)

Akira said:


> You've gotta have english Gief, the VA is epic
> 
> I'M ALWAYS READY FOR A GOOD FIGHT!



no no no man....

FOR MOTHA RUSSHA!!!


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 14, 2009)

Where is everyone getting the game?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2009)

The store              .


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 14, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> For PS3 SFIV players, this is the best news for us and of course we might not need it considering how awesome the soundtrack is but....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO6xwc-8zrY[/YOUTUBE]
> SFIV HAS CUSTOM SOUNDTRACKS FOR US!!!! Awesome



Wow that's awesome.

I hope the PC version will have that kind of easy adjusting.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2009)

You can use a custom soundtrack in the 360 version, using xmb.

Or just use a stereo.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 14, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Where is everyone getting the game?


I'm going to Target 

Gift cards FTW!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 14, 2009)

At Target we'll have them on Wednesday around 11-1 when the dock shipment comes in. I work electronics so I know when they'll be in. Before that I highly doubt we'll get them on day 1. Even next week's ad say "be here by Wednesday 4pm".


----------



## LayZ (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  My xbox is being repaired right now so I'm not in a hurry to buy it.  I'll being lingering around my friend's place the whole first week.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 14, 2009)

Wait, for the custom soundtrack. Can't you do that with all games? Play music on your system while playing the game at the same time... Nothing new...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Wait, for the custom soundtrack. Can't you do that with all games? Play music on your system while playing the game at the same time... Nothing new...



Its Street Fighter though, playing Whoop That Trickw hile playing online >>>>>>>>>
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXZ8O3zkY7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 14, 2009)

Time for....1 winning quote:

Zangief to Rufus:  Replace that fat with fabulous muscles like mine if you ever want to win!

Also, storymode good guys people that fought against Seth or related in some way:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryu, Chun-li, Guile, Abel, Viper, Ken (maybe), sakura, dan (wtf?), cammy, Blanka, Rose, Zangief (by accendent), Gen, Fei Long


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 14, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Where is everyone getting the game?



Seriously! One of people on my friends list has already gotten the game. I want my copy nowz!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2009)

So do you guys think it will sell out here like it did in Japan?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 14, 2009)

Think someone would trade their copy of SF for a brand new Resistance 2 and NarutoNS? I'll put it up on beyond.ca during SF's release week.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Think someone would trade their copy of SF for a brand new Resistance 2 and NarutoNS? I'll put it up on beyond.ca during SF's release week.



OH MY GOD! I want those game!

I got you!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 14, 2009)

I got the guide today and there's some interesting things in it for people who want to know. A few things here and there 

- Great art images all around the guide. One of my favorites is the one of Guile doing a Sonic Boom. I' glad the quality of this guide is top-notch too. The outsides especially. Prima did a great job

- Character evaluation such as strength, offense and ect seem to be pretty on spot. It's  interesting to see how some characters stack up in when you compare their weaknesses and strengths for example here's Akuma's 

Offense: 8
Defense: 5
Power: 7
Speed: 7
Special Moves: 9
Super Combo: 8
Ultra Combo: 9
Life Gauge: 850
Stun: 850
Overall: 8

The overall number is the weird part but everything else is interesting I'd say. 

- Tier list doesn't surprise me. I don't think anything's accurate considering it'll be changing through the years so really it's just a standard tier list. Sagat is #1 and Dan is apparently F (funny since they skip E). Meh ah well I don't believe the list so whatever

- There's an image of every character's basic attacks in here combined with ones for their ultras supers and everything else. Pretty good and along with that specials, supers and ultras get a paragraph about them

- Combos and basic strategies are ok. It also tells how to use a character, well one style of a character since there's many different ways you can approach one

- Character info is great. Tells their height, weight, likes, dislikes things like that from other SF games. Most info seems to be the same. 

Here's some stats of some characters
- Ryu is 5'9 and weighs 150
- Ken is 5'9 and weighs 159
- Sakura is 5'2 and weighs 119 while measurements are 31/24/33
- Cammy is 5'5 and weighs 101 while measurements are 34/22/35

Overall pretty nice. 

Combine this with some videos and strategies and you might be a beast in training. Might is the biggest word here. We all know how 2D fighters are so really it all depends on hardwork and skill.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> OH MY GOD! I want those game!
> 
> I got you!!!!!



Don't play with me.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 15, 2009)

Did you stray from your planned main? 
I was planning on maining Gouken, but have fallen in love with Rose(As in, the playstyle.)
Anyone else?

My friend swore to main Viper, but ended up with Rufus instead.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that is why you have to play with all characters to unlock Seth, gives you the opportunity to learn who you will main.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I think that is why you have to play with all characters to unlock Seth, gives you the opportunity to learn who you will main.


Ryu, of course because those damn charge attacks take too long to execute, and shoryuken-like moves are hard as well.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2009)

Once you play the game you will most likely change mains.

I wanted to play Sagat at first, but once I played it I wasn't feeling his boring ass.
So now I play SIM, Who's actually fun to play.

Linkaro, Dragon punches are super easy in SF4 and the Focus attack only takes long to get to level 3 which isn't even that good.
Level 1 Focus attack is what you'll be using for cancels.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Once you play the game you will most likely change mains.



I'm a basic guy so I usually like to stick with the main character at all time.




Biscuits said:


> Linkaro, Dragon punches are super easy in SF4 and the Focus attack only takes long to get to level 3 which isn't even that good.
> Level 1 Focus attack is what you'll be using for cancels.



Hopefully.  I never gotten use to the zig-zag motion.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2009)

Almost every motion that isn't a fireball would get you a dragon punch.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Sakura is 5'2 and weighs 119 while measurements are 31/24/33
> - Cammy is 5'5 and weighs 101 while measurements are 34/22/35


*Takes notes*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh silly guide.  The general info is awesome, especially with the art and whatnot... but everything else in terms of gameplay could be better.  If you really want to, I suggest checking out the SFIV superguide on mycheats.  It's very, very good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Considering I'm at work right now and not playing SFIV...

After getting back from Gamestop earlier today and getting one TE out of the two I preordered (fucking lame), I got an SE for my PS3 at another spot to hold me over and went straight to work.

The TE stock is fucking beast whereas the SE stock is rather playable, but after having both Seimitsu and Sanwa parts... they just don't cut it for me.  The SE stick is too loose for my taste and the buttons just feel a bit off.  If anything, this is a great stick for someone who is brand new to these things and I'd say the build is comparable to the Wii Hori Fighting Stick which is pretty good for a stock stick.


*Spoiler*: _Anyway off to the pics!_ 







Before the operation, all virgined out.



Opened up for posterity.  Love the way things are so organized in this thing, plus they're way easy to get into.  The TE and even the SE are so much easier to open up than my HRAP3.



I had a spare "ultimate mod" JLF and popped it into the SE.  The stock screws for the mounting plate were too small for my JLF so I had to use bigger ones.



Now in the TE, I remember watching a video saying you needed to file down the nut in order to shove it under the mounting plate if you were using Seimitsu buttons.  *You do not need to file the nut down.*  This is not the case as* I was just able to easily shove the nut under the plate* and thread the button in from there.  So simple.



As my LS-56 does not fit with the stock or any of the mounting plates I had, I just popped on another GT-Y gate onto the stock JLF.  I'll drill some holes into the plate tomorrow after work since I had no time to do so earlier.



Now I take the Sanwa buttons from the TE and pop them into the SE.  The left is the Sanwa clone button and the right is the way nicer one.  



Buttons are in and good to go!




*And the final product... for now.*







All in all...

- TE stick for now is great, according to my tastes.  Love the colorway the red buttons and ball-top offer.  It's still pending the LS-56 stick, but I somehow pushed the JLF far enough so that it feels completely 360 when pushing the stick all the way to the edges versus feeling the edges of the gate.  Odd, but cool at the same time.  Anyway, it works like a charm.  I wanted to color the white parts of the TE stick red in order to unify the colorway more, but everything is so shiny on the stick.  We'll see.

- SE stick is obviously much better.  All Sanwa (minus the black buttons), all awesome.  I'll eventually change the art as well.

So... I hope my PS3 TE comes in the next shipment.  It's still way bullshit that they didn't have it at GS when I had preordered it in fucking November.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm gonna have to trade in some of my lovelies for SF


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2009)

out topic, is SFIII going to be non-canon?  I hope not.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> out topic, is SFIII going to be non-canon?  I hope not.



Why would you think that?  IV just takes place before III, that's all.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Why would you think that?  IV just takes place before III, that's all.



because some guy was saying that SFIV comes after II, thus Capcom sees III as a failure and removing it from the canon storyline.

well...hear what he said,
"While Ryu/Ken/Chun's appearances are canon to SF3, SF3 itself may get retconned out of the main SF plot (AU status I guess)
...
Indeed. Too bad because of it's less then ideal reception, SF4's gameplay was modeled after SF2, story was set derectly after 2 instead of after 3, and Capcom doing things that may remove SF3 from the established canon. Maybe if SF3 wasn't called SF (it WAS suppossed to be a completely new cast), it'd be more respected.."


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, is III the one where Bison is killed by Akuma?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Considering I'm at work right now and not playing SFIV...
> 
> After getting back from Gamestop earlier today and getting one TE out of the two I preordered (fucking lame), I got an SE for my PS3 at another spot to hold me over and went straight to work.
> 
> ...


That is pretty awesome.  I have ordered 2 semitsu and 2 sanwa buttons to see which one's have a better feel to me.  I am holding off on the sanwa stick.. well because of cash


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> because some guy was saying that SFIV comes after II, thus Capcom sees III as a failure and removing it from the canon storyline.
> 
> well...hear what he said,
> "While Ryu/Ken/Chun's appearances are canon to SF3, SF3 itself may get retconned out of the main SF plot (AU status I guess)
> ...






*Spoiler*: _That's crazy because..._ 




Yun and Yang are in Chun Li's intro.




Plus there's enough in the story to extrapolate that SFIII is canon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Once you play the game you will most likely change mains.
> 
> I wanted to play Sagat at first, but once I played it I wasn't feeling his boring ass.
> So now I play SIM, Who's actually fun to play.
> ...



Yup, at first I wanted to play Ken...now I play Ryu.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yup, at first I wanted to play Ken...now I play Ryu.



LOL, nearly everyone plays Ryu.  Not like that's a bad thing because he's so fucking beast.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Feb 15, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> LOL, nearly everyone plays Ryu.  Not like that's a bad thing because he's so fucking beast.



I think i might still stick to Ken always have been a ken player.. 

I envy MB am impatiently waiting here 

As soon i got it am gonna be adding al the ps3 players here.. Need me some challenging opponents.. Duy u gots a ps3 also right??


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> *Spoiler*: _That's crazy because..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They just wanted to make sure they could milk the franchise a decade or so longer.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Screenies from the night before.













Motherfucking SHAM-WOW!  And yes, the anime cutscenes are totally ass in comparison to the game. 

BTW, the theme song grows on you like crazy.  SOOOOO CATCHY!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2009)

Lacks Shinryuken.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Lacks Shinryuken.



You lack the game. 

BTW, online has been really good to me so far. I've only been playing people from Korea and Japan (I got one that said Español so I assumed Spain) and have had about 1 out of 10 matches that were significantly laggy, but not unplayable. Very impressed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2009)

How are the opponents? Are they skilled? Or does it come in great variety?

Also, got it on preorder, doesn't come out in Europe before the 20th


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard there's a lot of top Japanese players playing on live, so look out.
People have reported that they've played with Kaqn the GG/BB/SF4 player.
Neo Kaqn is his gamertag apparently.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> How are the opponents? Are they skilled? Or does it come in great variety?
> 
> Also, got it on preorder, doesn't come out in Europe before the 20th



There's a decent variety out there.  Assuming you set yourself to higher rounds, you'll find more challenging players.  I'm not great, but I can most definitely handle my own against others.  It's definitely fun taking people's battle points though when you win. 

And really, it doesn't matter where you play PSN/360/PC although I will admit I've found it easier to beast through random matches on Live with fighting games.  Plus it's funny to hear them get pissed on their mics.  There will definitely be top players on Live and PSN, but don't expect to randomly meet them on ranked matches with big consistency.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 15, 2009)

DS and Duy, I don't think you've added me yet on your Friends List  Now I don't have anyone to play against... meh. 

HURRY UP


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Appleleaf

I'm scared to open my SE stick now... I probably still will though, I heard the joystick grinds away the PCB which really just scares and pisses me off.

Thanks Madcatz.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Appleleaf
> 
> I'm scared to open my SE stick now... I probably still will though, I heard the joystick grinds away the PCB which really just scares and pisses me off.
> 
> Thanks Madcatz.



I wouldn't fear that.  I have been using my stick to play all kind of random games, and have had no grinding.

Also if you consider the number for people that are actually having problems it is kinda low


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> How are the opponents? Are they skilled? Or does it come in great variety?
> 
> Also, got it on preorder, doesn't come out in Europe before the 20th



With Micromania preorder, i'll have the game the 19th


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2009)

MB do you have an import version.  I see that your Akuma is "Gouki"


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2009)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> DS and Duy, I don't think you've added me yet on your Friends List  Now I don't have anyone to play against... meh.
> 
> HURRY UP



I haven't gotten the game yet. My Gamestop won't be getting it till Wednesday, but even then don't expect to see me online playing it till like late Wednesday night or Thursday. I'm gonna be at my friends house playing for the first couple of days instead of online.


----------



## Muk (Feb 15, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Appleleaf
> 
> I'm scared to open my SE stick now... I probably still will though, I heard the joystick grinds away the PCB which really just scares and pisses me off.
> 
> Thanks Madcatz.


lol that guy is rather crazy don't you think?

and he voided his warranty by breaking the first button 

you own fucking fault for breaking your stuff

could have send it back if you just hadn't switched out the buttons and breaking it

you can't blame mad catz for your own stupidity


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm, my stick hasn't gotten stuck yet. But I do notice a strange bump every time I move to the down left position.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought Zangief's rival is El Fuete, not Abel.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't believe I'm saying this but the main theme is growing onto me. It's actually addictive after listening to it for a while. 



Livefeed is anyone's bored and wants to watch someone play.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 15, 2009)

Based on the gameplay videos, I'll definitely be switching voice acting to Japanese.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 16, 2009)

Meh I'm still torn on which VA set I like better.  On one hand, there are some awesome English VA's I love(Cammy, Rose, Zangief, C. Viper), but the Japanese VA set is always solid when it comes to VA work.

Bleh.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2009)

You can let individual characters have different VAs so I'm customizing mine to the best of their abilities.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 16, 2009)

^Really?  I wasn't aware.

Well I know for sure I'll be keeping Cammy and Rose's English VA set.  Accents ftw. ^_^


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

I know that I for sure want Ken's voice to be Japanese.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 16, 2009)

Kaze said:


> MB do you have an import version.  I see that your Akuma is "Gouki"


Yes sir.


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You can let individual characters have different VAs so I'm customizing mine to the best of their abilities.


You have to beat the game at least once to unlock it, but it's no biggie.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2009)

Just HK them, no?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2009)

Somone with all the chars for SFIV hook up your save file to me!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2009)

Duy, what's this? Feeling too lazy to do it yourself? =p


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Duy, what's this? Feeling too lazy to do it yourself? =p



Yup.

I just want to play the game, I hate having to unlock anything in fighting games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Somone with all the chars for SFIV hook up your save file to me!!!



Last time I heard, it was the save file was system locked.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yup.
> 
> *I just want to play the game*, I hate having to unlock anything in fighting games.



You unlock the characters BY playing the game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 16, 2009)

Nooo, my SE stick broke.

The A button is stuck, kind of. Not  completely but there is practically no responsive feel to it at all.

Do you need a Philips Screwdriver to open the stick? I'm having trouble with a small regular one.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just want to play the game, I hate having to unlock anything in fighting games.


change difficulty to ultra easy and beat the game


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 16, 2009)

I never like the theme of Guile in Street Fighter II but the remix of his theme in Stret fighter IV rock. All theme are great.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbVnB8Oi_B4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Feb 16, 2009)

24 hours from now I will have SF4 

I also broke down, and order the JLF stick.  The SE stick problems has caused me to take preventative measures, even though mine works perfectly


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I never like the theme of Guile in Street Fighter II but the remix of his theme in Stret fighter IV rock. All theme are great.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbVnB8Oi_B4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Are retarded?! D: You didn't like Guile's theme? That one was mofucking awesome.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2009)

STOCK  = fucking awesome, too. 

Anyone happen to know if there is a Megadriver album anywhere?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2009)

Yay by tomorrow I will have SFIV, just won't have a PS3 to play it on. So basically I'm going to go huddle in a corner with my Ryu figurine for a month until I get my PS3.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2009)

Nin that is pretty fail imo...

Hopefully this retarded ass holiday doesn't delay me from getting my fucking copy tomorrow.

FUCK!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Are retarded?! D: You didn't like Guile's theme? That one was mofucking awesome.



My favorite theme was Ryu theme in Street fighter II but in Street Fighter IV, almost all theme are great.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Yay by tomorrow I will have SFIV, just won't have a PS3 to play it on. So basically I'm going to go huddle in a corner with my Ryu figurine for a month until I get my PS3.



I'm the exact opposite Except i won't be huddled in a corner with my PS3 for a month, i'll be playing games on it.

i can't wait though


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have a credit card, just splurge and buy the ps3.


----------



## TagZ (Feb 16, 2009)

Le Male which Micromania you go to? Im pretty cool with the one in chateauroux, they give me posters n stuff and inform me if i can get a game i pre-ordered earlier than release date but, not this time


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2009)

To those who have the game...

How consistent is Sakura's crossup using the j.Short? I'd check SRK but the site is too damn laggy right now.

Oh yea, I heard Cammy can do her dive kick at any height. I guess that's one plus for her.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2009)

All those new members fucking SRK up...


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2009)

Double post.



nohoho said:


> One the eve of the console release I've finished posting a history of competitive sf4 up to this point.
> 
> - results from all over the world
> - comprehensive video links (check the dates)
> ...



Posted by Nohoho a really great ST player from NY and just awesome contributor to the scene.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2009)

*January 9th*​1Daigo (RY)137,1352Ojisan (SG)118,7973Mago (SG)104,272
vs 

*August 6th*​1Cab (BX)40,4022Mulder (ZA)38,5573Dashio (VI)36,0054Daigo Umehara (RY)35,936

lol almost 20k point lead that daigo has/had on the second best since release


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> To those who have the game...
> 
> How consistent is Sakura's crossup using the j.Short? I'd check SRK but the site is too damn laggy right now.
> 
> Oh yea, I heard Cammy can do her dive kick at any height. I guess that's one plus for her.



Her crossup is probably 50/50 at the most.  Not really worth it imo.

As for Cammy's Cannon Strike, it can be done at any height as long as you're jumping forward.  The EX version can be done while jumping backwards as well.  It's her best pressure option.  I just need to figure out her beasty combos now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> If you have a credit card, just splurge and buy the ps3.



Hmm I left mine in my tuxedo pants somewhere, mind if I burrow yours?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 16, 2009)

TagZ said:


> Le Male which Micromania you go to? Im pretty cool with the one in chateauroux, they give me posters n stuff and inform me if i can get a game i pre-ordered earlier than release date but, not this time



Micromania in Centre Sega in Paris. They gave me a ticket for the pre order and it write on it that's they'll receive it the 19th and sold it the 20th. They told me i can come the 19th take my collector edition


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Her crossup is probably 50/50 at the most.  Not really worth it imo.
> 
> As for Cammy's Cannon Strike, it can be done at any height as long as you're jumping forward.  The EX version can be done while jumping backwards as well.  It's her best pressure option.  I just need to figure out her beasty combos now.


Against characters that can't defend against Cross ups you probably should.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 16, 2009)

^Like..like guile. 


Anyways yep im getting sf4 in 2 more days.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 16, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> As for Cammy's Cannon Strike, it can be done at any height as long as you're jumping forward.  The EX version can be done while jumping backwards as well.  It's her best pressure option.  I just need to figure out her beasty combos now.


I just want to be able to get down the cannon strike cross up, hooligan, spinning backfist, and cannon spike -> FADC -> cannon spike.  Mix up with some throws every now and then.  If I get all that down, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 16, 2009)

I love character select theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfhc7PPbDU0&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I love character select theme.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfhc7PPbDU0&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]



That is very nice indeed. I listened to the whole OSt last night and it is one of the better videogame OST's

---

BTW, your sig is too big even after you straighten out the spacing issue.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 16, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm I left mine in my tuxedo pants somewhere, mind if I burrow yours?



Looks like you're gonna have to suffer a while lol. Didn't you say you were gonna get a PS3 "soon" when Soul Calibur IV released?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah....but there's a big difference between getting it for SFIV than SCIV.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 16, 2009)

Why don't you just get a 360 if you just want SFIV? It's cheaper.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2009)

My GameStop is getting the game on Wednesday and not Tuesday. NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2009)

It's Gamestop, what did you expect?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2009)

Tons of GS are getting them tomorrow so I'm not really sure. Some actually got them in today and started selling them already so really it depends on where you live. I'm not sure but I hope it's tomorrow although it'll probably be Wednesday as always. Damn.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Why don't you just get a 360 if you just want SFIV? It's cheaper.


SFIV for 360... PUH-LEASE.









*Spoiler*: _just kidding_ 



but seriously


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't get it for the 360 for the simple fact that I'll be playing the game at least 10 hours a day... I'll be damned if I get a fucking red ring.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2009)

I already have SCIV for PS3. It'd be pointless to go and get a 360 now since I have SFIV pre-ordered for the PS3 as well.

Edit:

Plus was never a huge fan of 360 either, I don't hate it but I don't really want one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 16, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Looks like you're gonna have to suffer a while lol. Didn't you say you were gonna get a PS3 "soon" when Soul Calibur IV released?



WTF?  That was like last year.  Still no Triple?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I didn't get it for the 360 for the simple fact that I'll be playing the game at least 10 hours a day... I'll be damned if I get a fucking red ring.



Surely you are not implying that the 360 has some over heating problem


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 16, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I didn't get it for the 360 for the simple fact that I'll be playing the game at least 10 hours a day... I'll be damned if I get a fucking red ring.


10 hours a day?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe not 10, more like 9.

There's money to be won with this game. There's a shitload of new players, the game is gonna be crazy with weekly tournaments. There's 3 of them in my area alone this weekend.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got horrible news. Canada's release is being delayed till Wednesday . And for what you ask?


*Spoiler*: _Open for epic fail_ 



French Manuals


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I just got horrible news. Canada's release is being delayed till Wednesday . And for what you ask?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Open for epic fail_
> ...



Merde


----------



## Kameil (Feb 16, 2009)

My gamestop is within walking distance I'll soon be picking up SFIV.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 16, 2009)

so does ne one kno if there will be ne 12am openings for SF4?? walmart or gamestop??


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2009)

Gamestop no. I heard Wallmart was doing it though.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Gamestop no. I heard Wallmart was doing it though.



hmmm...i wonder if i can get some concrete proof...hate to go all the way
to other side of town for nuthin


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> hmmm...i wonder if i can get some concrete proof...hate to go all the way
> to other side of town for nuthin


Call? I was reading on SRK that several wallmarts were doing it.
Just call and ask.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Call? I was reading on SRK that several wallmarts were doing it.
> Just call and ask.



lol, ima just go. theres always other shit to get from walmart
if its not there,


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I just got horrible news. Canada's release is being delayed till Wednesday . And for what you ask?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Open for epic fail_
> ...



Please be kidding. 

If your serious...then where did you hear this?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

SFIV is supposed to come out on Wednesday the 18th in Canada. The guy at EB Games told me so when I preordered the PS3 CE about 2 weeks ago. Finally I can start using my HRAP2SA... though I should also use it for Tekken.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 17, 2009)

Fuck yeah!  I be beastin!!!


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 17, 2009)

so apparently it comes out on weds. here as well (Maryland) gamestop jus keep fuckin up man, i tell you. if it aint Madden, GTA or GoW, u can bet shit gon get delayed...

also, went to walmart for nothin, they didnt have either..


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 17, 2009)

Abortion C. Viper style:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Ouch.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 17, 2009)

^ We don't need Cammy gaining baby weight anyways.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Fuck yeah!  I be beastin!!!



Anyone have Jackie Chan's face? We need to put his face back on the chun li video 

and then send it to him or something  

city hunter!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2009)

My friends and I are getting it tomorrow, I am so fucken hype!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 17, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> My friends and I are getting it tomorrow, I am so fucken hype!!!



I've been over the hype already.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 17, 2009)

The hype has been lost with me as well picked mine up at 12 been playing up til now which is 5:40 in the morning.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2009)

Awww man, you gotta get serious into it. Luckily for me I have like almost a dozen real life friends who is into SF so we're gonna have a blast. I can just taste the money matches we're gonna be having. 

Oh yea, I can never forget Drinking + SF. We're so looking forward to playing SF4 for shots. Winner drinks of course. Pwuahahahahahaha.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2009)

City Hunter is back!!!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Merde



I'm sure the game and the manuel is already translated. Why we wait Friday in Europe ?


----------



## Kameil (Feb 17, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Awww man, you gotta get serious into it. Luckily for me I have like almost a dozen real life friends who is into SF so we're gonna have a blast. I can just taste the money matches we're gonna be having.
> 
> Oh yea, I can never forget Drinking + SF. We're so looking forward to playing SF4 for shots. Winner drinks of course. Pwuahahahahahaha.



To sum things up truly I'm just another Cammy addict. 

Her combos are fun to exploit on fools next stop I plan mastering move sets with would be Blanka or Sagat. 

My friends are also betting money on SF4 tourneys.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 17, 2009)

It would be great if Evil Ryu was is as extra character.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2009)

Akuma is already in the game.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Akuma is already in the game.



I know but i love to play with the evil side of Ryu, even if Akuma have the same techniques Evil Ryu is special for me.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

The GameTrailers review is out


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 17, 2009)

can fighters get the spot light again?

damnit where is Tekken 6? KOF12 needs to come out soon. Blaz Blue needs to dominate on consoles. Capcom vs. Tatsunoko needs to come over here somehow.

Street Fighter IV is like the king and if a continuous wave of  fighter hits come out, i'll be in gaming heaven. Make people stop spamming first person shooters all day.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn, Challenge Mode is tiring :/
But being the perfectionist I am, I will finish 'em all


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate all of you that are playing it right now.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 17, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I hate all of you that are playing it right now.



Want me to force you to watch me play SFIV live-streamed just to rub it in ?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2009)

At least you can mock him for not having a TE stick.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 17, 2009)

Well... the same goes for you, HAH! Saikyo or wut?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

As much as it sucks that some of you guys are playing SFIV already, I know that I'll have it by tomorrow evening. Fuck Yeah!!!!  I can finally enjoy the sexiness that is Cammy...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Fuck yeah!  I be beastin!!!


lol I thought I was the only one who play with that.


Muk said:


> Anyone have Jackie Chan's face? We need to put his face back on the chun li video
> 
> and then send it to him or something
> 
> city hunter!!!!


I shall try....after school.


----------



## Akira (Feb 17, 2009)

Muk said:


> Anyone have Jackie Chan's face? We need to put his face back on the chun li video
> 
> and then send it to him or something
> 
> city hunter!!!!


----------



## SSJLance (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah...my GameCrazy doesn't get the game until 1pm today!!! Arg.....I hate this wait...and if it delays any further...I won't get to play it until tomorrow.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll have to wait 9 hours to see wether or not I got the game. See ya when I get back from work... I WANT IT NOW! X(


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

Meh...I'm waiting for my friend to call me back, so he can take me to pick it up. But, he's not answering his damn phone.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2009)

I got the Brawler pack(alternate costumes) with my game, did anyone else get something different?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 17, 2009)

I want mine soooo bad!!! My Gamestop says tomorrow !!!!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2009)

Everyone gets the Brawler pack with the CE.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2009)

Ronin0510 said:


> I want mine soooo bad!!! My Gamestop says tomorrow !!!!!!




Mine said the same thing so i canceled my reservation and went to the one across the street(dont understand how one has it and the other doesnt), thanks to me one person at that store isnt going to get their game...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2009)

MegamanXZero said:


> Want me to force you to watch me play SFIV live-streamed just to rub it in ?



That's some evil shit right there.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 17, 2009)

Woo, my gamestop ended up getting it today instead of tomm.  Today is gonna be unlocking and getting used to the stick day.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2009)

Fuck Seth.. That is all


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ronin said:


> Mine said the same thing so i canceled my reservation and went to the one across the street(dont understand how one has it and the other doesnt), thanks to me one person at that store isnt going to get their game...




Wow, I have only one gamestop and its a POS store...


----------



## Fenix (Feb 17, 2009)

I absolutely suck at this game

Jeez

I'm pretty sure I played better when I was 8 at the Arcade 14 years ago


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2009)

I got my fight stick :9 fuckers didnt have the game though lol, ill have to wait till tomm.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 17, 2009)

You mean it wasn't released today?  Crap...I've been playing my copy all day.  Do you get in trouble for playing it early?


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> You mean it wasn't released today?  Crap...I've been playing my copy all day.  Do you get in trouble for playing it early?



No, you don't get in trouble. There are people who have had it for a while in one way or another.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, you don't get in trouble. There are people who have had it for a while in one way or another.



ah that's good to hear.  I never really knew what happened to people who got their hands on games early like halo 3 with the big "DO NOT SELL BEFORE LAUNCH DATE" stickers on them.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> ah that's good to hear.  I never really knew what happened to people who got their hands on games early like halo 3 with the big "DO NOT SELL BEFORE LAUNCH DATE" stickers on them.



Several gamestops got the game late, as well as multiple other stores. Others got the game today which was the original scheduled date.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> ah that's good to hear.  I never really knew what happened to people who got their hands on games early like halo 3 with the big "DO NOT SELL BEFORE LAUNCH DATE" stickers on them.



You generally need to look at the game itself and the dev. If it's Japanese, no fucking problem, whatsoever.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> ah that's good to hear.  I never really knew what happened to people who got their hands on games early like halo 3 with the big "DO NOT SELL BEFORE LAUNCH DATE" stickers on them.



There was a serious shitstorm with GTA4 breaking street date because it was all about the story and blah blah. With SF4, there isn't anything to spoil so breaking the street date by a day or two won't have any negative ramifications for anyone else.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 17, 2009)

I get mine tomorrow sadly. I hate the fact that I can't play it although that's to be expected. I just hope I can really have some time with it tomorrow and since I get off of work early I'll have a plethora of time. After work it'll be SFIV time and I'm off Thursday, Friday and Saturday. You better believe I'll be playng a lot.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 17, 2009)

Seeing as that I never played SFIIHD, getting "a new challenger" when I'm playing the arcade mode is pretty interesting. And yeah, Seth is a bitch.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm uploading all my best music onto my PS3 so I can listen to my favorite tracks while fighting incase I go to a stage with bad music. It's always interesting to play music while playing a game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 17, 2009)

^ I can't do that shit....fucks up my whole equilibrium. I be pissed when playing with other people and they have in game music/sounds on mute and let everything else blast....Its fuckin nerf for me.

Its like going into a cage match with 5 folks against me and i'm deaf...wtf man it just don't feel right.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 17, 2009)

Time to unlock all the shit on my 360 version now. 

If you wanna hit me up, my gt is donkey SH0W.  Have fun with the game everyone.  It's good shit. =)


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2009)

How do I unlock Gouken??


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 17, 2009)

One Perfect on the First Round and I think 2 or 3 Ultra finishers in the next and the rest is normal. No continues, btw.

Omg, Capcom needs to make a better lobby system, only 1 person at a time? wtf...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2009)

with anyone or just with akuma?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 17, 2009)

Kaze said:


> with anyone or just with akuma?



Beat the game with Akuma then attempt two perfects and at least 3 ultra finishes.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm gonna try to trade in Resistance 2 & Prince of Persia for this tomorrow. I could have today but the fucking french manuals screwed me over.  I have a crap load of homework due for the day after tomorrow, I think I'll have to wait till Friday


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 17, 2009)

Man, I'm having trouble pulling off the finishers sometimes (normal 360 controller).  I finally got Akuma, but I gotta take a break and work towards Gouken later.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 17, 2009)

I feel like I crank out an ultra like every 2 seconds....

It gets kinda annoying, it's like what's the point of supers?


And WTH! Capcom pulled an SNK with Seth. He fucks me on medium. Rapes me on Hard. And throws away my corpse on hardest....






I hope when they give it an update they downgrade the "ultra every 3 seconds" thing. It would make it more balanced in my eyes. Or atleast give us more supers...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 17, 2009)

Agreed^ 

Seth is a son of a BITCH in arcade mode...

I beat him though:]

The thing I am having trouble with is linking a focus attack with more than just a heavy hit...


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 17, 2009)

And honestly the anime intro's are really bland...

it feels like they winged the whole thing, and made it in a week.







....Ryu did a frikkin kamehameha...........



......yes...a kamehameha....


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 17, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> And honestly the anime intro's are really bland...
> 
> it feels like they winged the whole thing, and made it in a week.
> 
> ...


What else do you want to complain about?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> What else do you want to complain about?



you sound like my ex-girlfriend 


lol

um, nothing really. Seth's just annoying. C.Viper doesn't feel or seem to fit in.

And the intro is the same old same old with a corny nerd toon...






idk


I think I just got into SF3 a bit more. 

the focus attack just seems a bit skippy....maybe I just need to play more


but Im still lovin it

lol


----------



## RodMack (Feb 18, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Time to unlock all the shit on my 360 version now.
> 
> If you wanna hit me up, my gt is donkey SH0W.  Have fun with the game everyone.  It's good shit. =)


You have both the PS3 and 360 version?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

FRENCH MANUAL FOR THE FRANCOPHONES


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay I can honestly see why people love sticks. I can do combos that are just impossible with a controller.  BUT I am still having problems doing air fireball motions.  But practice should fix that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 18, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> C.Viper doesn't feel or seem to fit in.



Viper was made for those who love really technical characters.  She takes a shit load to learn but is very devastating once you get it down.  Mix-ups are her game and that's why she's rated so high in Japan.

And yes, I have both the 360 and Triple version.  Sharing the wealth. =)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2009)

The Ultras are just fine. If the other guy managed to miraculously crank out 3 Ultras that's just you giving him free meter with a fireball when he FA to build his Revenge meter. If he got 3 Ultra meters through just hits, he is probably dead already.

I'll be on in a bit, cause I just got home from playing with my buddies. I gotta unlock the characters and I'll see you guys online. Check the Matchmaking thread in my signature to see what's up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2009)

I did not know this information.



> The 360 version is the better version. The ps3 version runs in a lower resolution with some slight graphical cut backs while the 360 version runs higher resolution with 2xAA.
> 
> Compare shots here






I also want that arcade stick DS showed on the previous page. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Akira (Feb 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I did not know this information.





Looks like it's time to cancel my PS3 preorder



On a different note though, how's the online play compared to HD Remix's?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2009)

Akira said:


> Looks like it's time to cancel my PS3 preorder
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note though, how's the online play compared to HD Remix's?



Cool kids play on the PS3 regardless of graphic difference.

The online play ain't that bad actually. As long as you play with people with like 3+ bars lag won't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Akira (Feb 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Cool kids play on the PS3 regardless of graphic difference.
> 
> The online play ain't that bad actually. As long as you play with people with like 3+ bars lag won't be too much of a problem.



I know lol, it was sarcasm.

Sounds good about the online, but I hope it isn't just Ryu-land though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2009)

Akira said:


> I know lol, it was sarcasm.
> 
> Sounds good about the online, but I hope it isn't just Ryu-land though.



Nah, they pick Ken instead. I'm whatevers about the random scrubbies, I think it's pretty fun tossing them around with Gief before they rage quit on me.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 18, 2009)

There's hope for Deejay and T-hawk!


God I love this version of T-hwaks's theme:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2YlLsPYe9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know why but C.Viper really reminds me of SNK...in the best way possible.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone know how difficult it is to mod the TE to play on both consoles? I intend to mod my 360 version.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 18, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> FRENCH MANUAL FOR THE FRANCOPHONES



Doesn't change the fact that's we francophone from europe have to wait longer than our cousins from Canada. It's funny cause you english speaker don't understand why french want a game *sub* in their language.

BTW i would like to know if we can choice the japanese or the american intro, i like the japanese one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Doesn't change the fact that's we francophone from europe have to wait longer than our cousins from Canada. It's funny cause you english speaker don't understand why french want a game *sub* in their language.
> 
> BTW i would like to know if we can choice the japanese or the american intro, i like the japanese one.



Meh, i'm from Greece, we never even got greek stuff in games unless it was some crappy second rate soccer game.

I'm used having to play everything in english...and now even japanese lol. Some people are way too stuck still in their native language...be more flexible people .


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy balls, this is not really SF4 related but goddamn this made me laugh:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISPmTeb-rU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh, i'm from Greece, we never even got greek stuff in games unless it was some crappy second rate soccer game.
> 
> I'm used having to play everything in english...and now even japanese lol. Some people are way too stuck still in their native language...be more flexible people .



I also played games in english and japanese but the average citizen can't. Maybe the market in Greece would be bigger if all game would be translated in your language.
I personnaly buy UK version of games, so manuel and the cover are in english but games are sub and sometimes dub in french in the UK version. I few games, the french dub could be very important for french player like Gear of war or Killzone. But we talking about sub. sub should be the minmum.

BTW with Street Fighter II turbo HD, it's the first fight games translated in other langages than english by Capcom.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I also played games in english and japanese but the average citizen can't. Maybe the market in Greece would be bigger if all game would be translated in your language.
> I personnaly buy UK version of games, so manuel and the cover are in english but games are sub and sometimes dub in french in the UK version. I few games, the french dub could be very important for french player like Gear of war or Killzone. But we talking about sub. sub should be the minmum.
> 
> BTW with Street Fighter II turbo HD, it's the first fight games translated in other langages than english by Capcom.



In Greece everyone (from a generation before mine even) speaks english, we lean it at school from the 4th grade on and most people also go to tutoring places for it, i guarantee ya there is no language barrier preventing the market from flourishing.

The main deal is that, in my view, the whole thing is not needed, it delays releases having to translate a game in 7 more languages, that's why games get out last in europe. Certain things are not even translatable...i mean...(this is relative to this thread too) i remember watching a crappy SF anime movie with greek subs (official ones not fansubs which are decent) where they translated "aku no ki" (ki of evil) to "Devils's key"...the fact is that most european cultures don't have the talent or familiarity with the medium of games/anime in order to produce a matching dub or even sub with certain games. (i wouldn't wanna play FFX in greek...no sir ee)


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> In Greece everyone (from a generation before mine even) speaks english, we lean it at school from the 4th grade on and most people also go to tutoring places for it, i guarantee ya there is no language barrier preventing the market from flourishing.
> 
> The main deal is that, in my view, the whole thing is not needed, it delays releases having to translate a game in 7 more languages, that's why games get out last in europe. Certain things are not even translatable...i mean...(this is relative to this thread too) i remember watching a crappy SF anime movie with greek subs (official ones not fansubs which are decent) where they translated "aku no ki" (ki of evil) to "Devils's key"...the fact is that most european cultures don't have the talent or familiarity with the medium of games/anime in order to produce a matching dub or even sub with certain games. (i wouldn't wanna play FFX in greek...no sir ee)



Most of time games are translated in 4 languages for europe. French, german, italien and spanish.  I don't put the english one in because it's already done for North american, i should even leave the french one because sometime it's already done for North America as well. 
But my problem is french german, italien and spanish are blamed even for a manual. I mean the english speaker have this game subbed, dubbed and even an english intro was made. All i want for this fight game is french sub if its possible (not neccesary in fight games) and also the anime subbed in french (it's already done). The manual, i don't care but maybe it's necessary for few people. But i really don't think the difference of date is because of translation.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

I will get the game today i thinks... trading in my SC4 which is lacking so much use... 

so maybe i will play some matches tonight...

after watching the SF4 madcatz stick, makes me regret buying to Hori SC4 one.... i prefer that kind of stick than the marble balled one... is there a way to change the ball on the hori one for the one on the madcatz ?????


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

Well the madcatz one comes with the ball top to MB just modded it.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 18, 2009)

I was contemplating getting the MadCatz SFIV TE Stick, but my friend persuaded me to get the HRAP2SA Stick. All I needed was a PS2 controller adapter and I was good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Just got my copy...the rest of my day is kinda booked .


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw that's there are people who already have the EU version......


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Well the madcatz one comes with the ball top to MB just modded it.



yea... i noticed that a few mins ago... i just ordered the same stick mod for mine


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 18, 2009)

Ahh! My copy finally came in. Gonna have to learn this game real good, It feels a little different then the other SF's.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 18, 2009)

Preordered last week.

Would it be foolish of me to expect it in the post on Friday?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> yea... i noticed that a few mins ago... i just ordered the same stick mod for mine



Mine should be here today


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2009)

That should be 'TIGER UPPERCUT'.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 18, 2009)

Great


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 18, 2009)

My SFIV has been shipped according to the status. Expecting it tomorrow 
Also minor question here: does anybody know if those madcatz fightpads are any good. Yess i know stick is better but I'm kinda low on money so dont judge


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 18, 2009)

is it out yet? I pre-ordered a collectors version for my 360 and I have to pick it up they they told me that it has not arrived yet and it must arrive in a few days.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2009)

It hasn't been officially released, but it's been purchasable globally in many stores since last week.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

I feel great I had my first intentional disconnect


----------



## Ral (Feb 18, 2009)

I seriously need to buy more Street Fighter games. 


Now that part 4 was released there's no stopping me obtaining an awesome game like that.

Stealth made me go.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Rose                ftw.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow.....I can't even get it today because EB ran out of collector editions and now I have to wait for the next shipment which is next Tuesday.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 18, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Time to unlock all the shit on my 360 version now.
> 
> If you wanna hit me up, my gt is donkey SH0W.  Have fun with the game everyone.  It's good shit. =)



*in comical anger mode*

WHAT DO YOU MEAN GOOD SHIT!?  I HAD A HARD TIME BEATING THAT A-HOLE SETH IN SUPER EASY MODE!!!!!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Wow.....I can't even get it today because EB ran out of collector editions and now I have to wait for the next shipment which is next Tuesday.



You didn't pre order?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 18, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Wow.....I can't even get it today because EB ran out of collector editions and now I have to wait for the next shipment which is next Tuesday.



It will be very difficult for you if you really want a collector edition.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 18, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Wow.....I can't even get it today because EB ran out of collector editions and now I have to wait for the next shipment which is next Tuesday.



Now you know how it feels to w8 for something you really want...
I still need to receive my freaking TE Stick :/


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2009)

CE sucks, anyway. >.>


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Rose videos
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony
all praise sony


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2009)

So I'm playing it for the first time and so far the hype is ridiculous. I know it'll live up to it. 

I'll post back when I'm done watching the intro.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree for the most part.

My only problem with the game is that they didn't bring back the parry system like in Street Fighter 3rd strike beside that it's an amazing game.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So I'm playing it for the first time and so far the hype is ridiculous. I know it'll live up to it.
> 
> *I'll post back when I'm done watching the intro.*



....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2009)

Kaze said:


> ....


I meant to say first match but I messed up. Either way it's fine


----------



## Daedus (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man, this is phenomenal.  I suppose the fact that I'm beating the hoopla out of every challenger who's coming up against me might sway my opinion a bit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 18, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> *in comical anger mode*
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN GOOD SHIT!?  I HAD A HARD TIME BEATING THAT A-HOLE SETH IN SUPER EASY MODE!!!!!!



Do some jumping roundhouse combos.  That shit is cake on easiest.  And I already unlocked everyone too so whatevs. =P


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Just keep pressing HK.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> You didn't pre order?



I did. EB only received 12 copies in the first shipment and it went to the the people who pre-ordered the collectors edition before me. I'm on the top of the list for the next shipment coming in of pre-orders, but I'm annoyed I have to wait a whole week for it....that and I wasted some extra hours of sleep I could of used.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh wow that's gay.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Chun is fun 


and its interesting to see her boobs jiggle for the first time

bama


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

someone hit me up... i need ppl to fight

GT: lord audie 

360


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw shit

I might luck out and get a TE tomorrow.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I agree for the most part.
> 
> My only problem with the game is that they didn't bring back the parry system like in Street Fighter 3rd strike beside that it's an amazing game.


Parry? lol Kidding?
Parry was the worst thing that has ever happened to Street Fighter with Custom combos a close 2nd.

Also if anyone wants to play hit me up on PSN MR_Biscuits.
I need to practice a bit more on pad for the GS tournament on Saturday.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

if someone is playing on 360 don't be shy


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> if someone is playing on 360 don't be shy



Ill play you kami, like.....later on tonight

lol


everyone add my GT:kairace


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 18, 2009)

I think your on my friends list Kami, is your gamertag Lord Audie?

And yes, unlocked Akuma and Gouken. =D Just a little more till I get that broken ass Seth.

I was playing Ranked Matches this morning, I was going to for the 10 wins in a row but I got up to 8 till I met a beast Ryu player. ;_; There sure are a lot of Kens though..


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

yes you are.. i'm in open arcade.. challenge anytime


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone seen the early tier-list?

All I remember was

S rank - Sagat

A rank - Blanka, Ryu, Bison, Balrog

B rank - Ken, Rose, Viper, Seth, Akuma


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 18, 2009)

Where the hell is Gief in that list rofl...


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Parry? lol Kidding?
> Parry was the worst thing that has ever happened to Street Fighter with Custom combos a close 2nd.



And why is that?

Parrying took time and skill to master. Not anyone would parry a whole ex hurricane kick in the air. It also save your ass in a death match when both players have little health. I don't see why it was a bad thing at all so please explain yourself.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> And why is that?
> 
> Parrying took time and skill to master. Not anyone would parry a whole ex hurricane kick in the air. It also save your ass in a death match when both players have little health. I don't see why it was a bad thing at all so please explain yourself.



I think it was because in some cases matches could end up in a weird way. Like lucky parries where players weren't even going for a parry but the game recognized the input as a parry. Now that would just totally ruin a match. Because it was not intentional and it took no skill to turn the tide of the battle, it was pure luck. 
Although intentional parrying and actual comebacks on the other hand is another thing.
I like 3S for what it is and what is has, parrying made it unique. But I deffo wouldn't want the parry system in SFIV.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

I see your point but honestly I rarely got a lucky parry and it's was never on a death match but that's just me.

I'm not saying SF4 is bad without it. I think it's awesome but Sagat players can do a HCF+any punch and if I jump forward I get punished with a HK because I can't do anything in the air. That's all I'm saying.


MegamanXZero said:


> Where the hell is Gief in that list rofl...



Sadly I don't remember sorry.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

My cammy is no match for geifs right now


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I see your point but honestly I rarely got a lucky parry and it's was never on a death match but that's just me.
> 
> I'm not saying SF4 is bad without it. I think it's awesome but Sagat players can do a HCF+any punch and if I jump forward I get punished with a HK because I can't do anything in the air. That's all I'm saying.



Well that's why you need to start making actual strats and play with mindgames 
There is always a way, it's just up to you to find out how.
Oh man, SFII mentality >.>


----------



## Dogma (Feb 18, 2009)

How is Abel? Although I'm pretty happy that apparently Sagat and Balrog (My favorites from the other games) are good in this one.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

I play with mindgame rofl. I bait attacks, have nice cross-overs, mixed up, the whole nine yards. I just miss the safey I had when I could jump in the air.

Sagat HK is an anti-air btw.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Anyone seen the early tier-list?
> 
> All I remember was
> 
> ...


I remember Cammy's grade was a *D*.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yeah Vega was D rank too.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

any challengers for 360 are welcome  

still trying to master ken


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Dogma said:


> How is Abel? Although I'm pretty happy that apparently Sagat and Balrog (My favorites from the other games) are good in this one.



Abel is pretty nice. Nice grab, mix ups and has a nice ground game.

He was ranked C tier I believe.

Ewww Sagat is broken.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Ewww Sagat is broken.



Immensely.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2009)

Sagat is retarded powerful but it's fun to take him down.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 18, 2009)

Thankfully, there are far more *bad* Sagat players than good ones.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

His range is insane, damaged just as crazy.

What isn't bad with him?


----------



## Daedus (Feb 18, 2009)

His win record.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL at Parry taking skill.

Lemme do some block strings then a random tap down. Oh shiiiit I just parried him, lemme low forward into a Super. Good shit.

By the way hit up the matchmaking thread in my sig, I'm gonna get on now for some games just throw an invite whenevers.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 18, 2009)

Trial Mode beats me meat. Damn, it's too hard... I can't do Trial HARD at all.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 18, 2009)

I just played some ranked online matches and got my butt whooped.  At least I'm able to pull of the finishers a little easier.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2009)

Any idea on what tier Rose would probably fit? 

I'm just curious, since I've yet to see a tier list (for obvious reasons) regarding the console only characters.

That's a bit n00b to ask, but curiousity is getting the better of me. ;P


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 18, 2009)

Balrog is THAT DUDE


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 18, 2009)

let see....

Abel rivaled Guile
Guile rivaled Abel
Akuma rivaled Ryu
Zangief rivaled Abel
Balrog (box) rivaled Chun-li
Blanka rivaled El Fuerte (only because he wears a mask)
C. Viper rivaled Chun-li
Chun-li rivaled C. Viper
Cammy rivaled C. Viper
Dan rivaled Sakura
Sakura rivaled Ryu
Dhalsim rivaled Rufus (only because he talk to much and Rufus thinks he's an alien)
E. Honda rivaled El Fuerte
El Fuerte rivaled Zangief
Fei Long rivaled Abel (Abel asked for it)
Gen rivaled Chun-li
Gouken rivaled Ryu
Ken rivaled Rufus
Rufus rivaled Ken
M. Bison (dic) rivaled C. Viper
Vega (claw) rivaled Chun-li
Rose rivaled Ryu
Seth rivaled Abel
Ryu rivaled Sagat
Sagat rivaled Ryu

1 for Guile, 4 for Abel, 5 for Ryu, 4 for Chun-li, 2 for El Fuerte, 3 for C. Viper, 1 for Sakura, 2 for Rufus, 1 for Zangief, and 1 for Kenny

....is it me or does Ryu, Chun-li and Abel attracts a lot of fights?


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> LOL at Parry taking skill.
> 
> Lemme do some block strings then a random tap down. Oh shiiiit I just parried him, lemme low forward into a Super. Good shit


Try parrying Chun-Li hcf,hcf+kick (option two super) in 3rd strike and then we talk.


Ice Prince said:


> Any idea on what tier Rose would probably fit?



I use Rose. She is B tier.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone wanna play me on 360? I'm on right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2009)

I suck so bad. I mean I've always been meh at fighters but i lost 23 times to the same fucking guy online


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 18, 2009)

What's your GT, Chie? I'm free for about 15 mins.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2009)

Donkey Sh0w, my bro's account. Lets roll.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I sure didn't know you were brothers. lol


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Chie said:


> Anyone wanna play me on 360? I'm on right now.



I didn't know you play.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2009)

Chie said:


> Donkey Sh0w, my bro's account. Lets roll.



You're donkey's brother? Holy shit


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I didn't knew you play.



That's funny, I blatantly love fighting games.

@Monkey : Sarcasm..?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

Chie add me too i want some good fights


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, me and monkey can't connect for some reason. Any other 360ers wanna play


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

i do wanna play, add me


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, I added you Lord Audie. Rets Pray


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2009)

*@ Grimmjow:* I can do it, well atleast I use to. I was only competetive in 3s from 04-07. I was a little on and off during the later years cause I was slowly picking up ST. Right when I got serious into ST, I realized how dumb 3s was.

*@ Ice Prince:* My friends and I have only played a few games using the console characters except Sakura and this is what we think...

Fei Long: Sucks
Cammy: Sucks
Sakura: Sucks
Dan: Sucks
Gen: Not bad
Rose: Don't know enough to talk 
Gouken: Don't know enough to talk 

Again that's just me talking after a few games. I tried giving Sakura many chances during casuals yesterday with my buddies but she is just lacking way too much. Major flaw is a lack of a good poke and Anti-Air.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry for the delay i just finished the game without continues


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Chie said:


> That's funny, I blatantly love fighting games.



We never really talked in the blender so I blame that rofl.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

@DN, Since you been playing the game long it would be easy for you rofl. It's easy for me now but when I first started it was a bitch.

Btw, Fei Long is A tier and Sakura is B tier.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

this is not fair LOL


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> @DN, Since you been playing the game long it would be easy for you rofl. It's easy for me now but when I first started it was a bitch.
> 
> Btw, Fei Long is A tier and Sakura is B tier.


Isn't that based off a Prima guide?

Also parrying Chun's SA2 isn't that hard, don't get shit twisted.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Shoryuken.com

It's too early for a solid tier-list but it's couldn't be too much off from the current one but then it's happen before so you never know.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 18, 2009)

Fix your connection, Chie. All that hentai isn't helping either. Needs more loli.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

i won a round  and WTH?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> We never really talked in the blender so I blame that rofl.



The Blender lol. On the contrary, I didn't know you played either =)


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Shoryuken.com
> 
> It's too early for a solid tier-list but it's couldn't be too much off from the current one but then it's happen before so you never know.



It's the Prima one....lol
You can tell from the get go that Fei Long is no fucking A tier.

Chem I think you should take your brothers P3 so you can play with me, instead...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

i feel complete now


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Also parrying Chun's SA2 isn't that hard, don't get shit twisted.



For a vetran player yes. If you don't take the time learning the timing and how many kicks she throws then it's not happening. You can't just pick the joystick and parry it all.

Everyone isn't going to agree with the tier-list 100%.

Fei Long is a great character. Very aggressive. The only problem I see if you don't pressure the other player. I give B tier but that's just me.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

Good games that was the last one.. gotta go watch LOST


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Chem I think you should take your brothers P3 so you can play with me, instead...



Well, I wouldn't mind playing on PS3 either, but my brother went to his friend's house with both PS3 sticks. I'm not gonna bother playing on pad.

@Monkey: Ironically I don't have any Hentai =\

@Kami: Did you wanna play more? nm just read your post. ggs yo. PS: strong-fierce chain sucks and actually does less damage when you combo it into stuff. Just use low forward after crossing up.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

Chie said:


> The Blender lol. On the contrary, I didn't know you played either =)



Exactly blame the blender. =]


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 19, 2009)

Chie said:


> Well, I wouldn't mind playing on PS3 either, but my brother went to his friend's house with both PS3 sticks. I'm not gonna bother playing on pad.
> 
> @Monkey: Ironically I don't have any Hentai =\
> 
> @Kami: Did you wanna play more? nm just read your post. ggs yo. PS: strong-fierce chain sucks and actually does less damage when you combo it into stuff. Just use low forward after crossing up.



i think you  meant with ken.. yes i noticed that too, but it's easier for me to combo that and using more complicated combos... hopefully i'll get acccustomed and with the stick mod it'll be much easier..


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2009)

Dan isn't horrid. He is decent.

Ive beaten many of people with him, EVEN SAGAT!.....though the players weren't that good.....I guess....




No one has the frikkin balls to branch out though, online.


65% of the players Ive played are Ken....

it gets annoying


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't play online but I did hear there are mad Ken players online.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2009)

Comboing isn't actually hard, but just very different from other SFs. For Ryu and Ken, c.lk combos with c.lp. C.lp links to c.mp, c.mk, or c.hp. 

With Ken, after you get a cross up off, you mainly want to be doing c.lk > c.lp > c.mk > hado / shoryu / tatsu. (You can do 2 c.lps if you want) Tatsu won't connect with crouching opponents. Ken's hado usually won't connect at longer range since has longer start up. Fierce shoryu should connect with basically everything though(it doesn't fail to miss hits like it's 3s version).


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I don't play online but I did hear there are mad Ken players online.



No, I don't think you know GrimmJow, I DON'T THINK YOU KNOW!

lol

ITS NOT FUNNY!

like

every time I find a match its Ken.

Why Ken? Why not Ryu? Don't these people read?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2009)

Ryu, Ken same shit to the people who don't even play fighting games.

I'll be back online in a bit so if anyone wants to play add my PSN Mr_biscuits


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 19, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> No, I don't think you know GrimmJow, I DON'T THINK YOU KNOW!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Ken and Ryu are for player who don't know how to play......sorry but i believe it.

Today i'll take my street fighter IV


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> No, I don't think you know GrimmJow, I DON'T THINK YOU KNOW!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



I believe you rofl.

What about skill level online? Alot of noobies, in between, or few?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Ken and Ryu are for player who don't know how to play......sorry but i believe it.



I can agree with that, but you can't blame them that Ryu's REALLY good in this game.

From my experience, 360 has more competitive players than PS3. But the game's only been out for like 2 days.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 19, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Ken and Ryu are for player who don't know how to play......sorry but i believe it.
> 
> Today i'll take my street fighter IV



I guess Daigo really sucks huh?
Just because they are popular, not EVERYONE using them is a total R-tard scrub.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 19, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> I guess Daigo really sucks huh?
> Just because they are popular, not EVERYONE using them is a total R-tard scrub.



I like to play with Ryu but when i see all the people who take Ryu or Ken online........


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> I guess Daigo really sucks huh?
> Just because they are popular, not EVERYONE using them is a total R-tard scrub.


Daigo is a God but he's not saying everyone playing with them suck. I took it as a joke personally.

But there are way more noobs than elite players.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Ken and Ryu are for player who don't know how to play......sorry but i believe it.
> 
> Today i'll take my street fighter IV



I couldn't think of a witty comment so.....you suck.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

There should be a poll with all the characters.

The title of the poll would say most use characters.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, yeah sure, there are a lot of Shotoscrubs out there, my Gief doesnt mind 
Just sayin'
Not eveyone who uses em suck. And you said:



> Ken and Ryu are for player who don't know how to play


Implying that players who play as them suck.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

Ah, I see your point.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2009)

I hate owing scrub Ken/Ryu's and then running into a good player   It always make me waste the first round just to adjust


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Where's everybody online?

Get on now!!!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL I have to go to sleep for work

But we will fight Duy


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 19, 2009)

I think online is having some problems atm. Cant find anyone, and cant fight my friend either. Dunno if its LIVE or the SFIV servers...


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I hate owing scrub Ken/Ryu's and then running into a good player   It always make me waste the first round just to adjust



I always use the first round to see how they play if it's on three rounds. Well, I use it in two rounds as well but I take alittle more of a change you know.


----------



## SSJLance (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah it seems to only connect to people 30% of the time...but when I fought with my friend it worked just fine for me. Damn man...Seth is a pain in the ass; even on the easiest all he does is teleport then grab you...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> I think online is having some problems atm. Cant find anyone, and cant fight my friend either. Dunno if its LIVE or the SFIV servers...



It's probably the shitbox


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2009)

I just came back from a 6 hour SFIVfest with my friends and I have to say that it was the most fun I've ever had playing a multiplayer fighter with friends. It was great watching everyone get used to the different characters, grow and just overall have fun. Tomorrow I'm going to attempt to unlock as many characters as I can. 

I love this game.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 19, 2009)

I too just came from a game session. My friends were trying out everyone while I just stuck with Cammy trying to figure shit out.  

Does anyone feel the the inputs are too loose.  I did so many Cannon Spikes when trying to do Spiral Arrows. I got so fucked up.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I too just came from a game session. My friends were trying out everyone while I just stuck with Cammy trying to figure shit out.
> 
> Does anyone feel the the inputs are too loose.  I did so many Cannon Spikes when trying to do Spiral Arrows. I got so fucked up.



You're hitting way too many inputs then. SF4 has a very lenient timing for the inputs. Like you can hit 313+P and it'll still Dragon Punch. Oh yea, stop playing Cammy, she stinks.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Real men play as Ken 

SHINRYUUUUUKEN

Game shipped from play.com today


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

I suck at this game, I need to put in some work.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 19, 2009)

I need a demo first before buying it


----------



## LayZ (Feb 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You're hitting way too many inputs then. SF4 has a very lenient timing for the inputs. Like you can hit 313+P and it'll still Dragon Punch. Oh yea, stop playing Cammy, she stinks.


My friend just told me to try 1236 because I'm probably doing 6236 after a dash or something. 

I know Cammy sucks but she's my favorite character.  I'm gonna use Sakura when I'm serious.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay, my brother got the PS3 CE of the game, so I've been playing it, despite being in awe at how terrible that Ryu statue looks.

I am very confused about the game. Because my brother isn't a serious fighting game fan, he wanted all of the characters unlocked, so we were just taking turns playing the game. Now, what I'm asking is this;

What fucking conditions do you have to hit to fight Akuma in Arcade Mode? GameFAQs claims you need 2 Perfect's and 2 Ultra Finishes. I've done that, and I've not fought Akuma at all. I have everybody unlocked except Akuma, Gouken, and Seth, and you need Akuma to get Gouken, and Gouken to get Seth.

Oh, and the movie that came with the game was pretty groovy, and I thought the small references to other games were cool. Which makes me wonder again; what the hell is the timeline for this series? I know it's really SFI, SFA series [I hear that Alpha 1 doesn't count], SFII [I assume the SSFTHD is the current title there, though speaking of it, does it have different endings than most of the joke ones from the older versions?], the SFIV movie, SFIV, then SF III. Where do the Final Fight games fit?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Okay, my brother got the PS3 CE of the game, so I've been playing it, despite being in awe at how terrible that Ryu statue looks.
> 
> I am very confused about the game. Because my brother isn't a serious fighting game fan, he wanted all of the characters unlocked, so we were just taking turns playing the game. Now, what I'm asking is this;
> 
> What fucking conditions do you have to hit to fight Akuma in Arcade Mode? GameFAQs claims you need 2 Perfect's and 2 Ultra Finishes. I've done that, and I've not fought Akuma at all. I have everybody unlocked except Akuma, Gouken, and Seth, and you need Akuma to get Gouken, and Gouken to get Seth.



Akuma is 2 perfects, you can't use any continues. You have to have Gen, Rose, Sakura, Dan, Fei Long, and Cammy unlocked before you an fight Akuma.

Gouken is 2 perfects, 2 ultras, and no continues.

Seth you have to beat the game with everyone.

Difficulty doesn't matter on any of these.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 19, 2009)

does the online mode lag? do you just get owned all the time by peeps that play this game way to much so its no fun for you? these 2 questions i must kno the answer to be4 buying this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, what I learned is you have to finish the fight with the opponent with the Perfects and Ultras. Not simply get them during the early round, if you are playing with more than one round.

You have to conclude the ENTIRE fight with those conditions.

My question about the SF timeline stills needs to be addressed, so get to it you hardcore fightan devotees


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, what I learned is you have to finish the fight with the opponent with the Perfects and Ultras. Not simply get them during the early round, if you are playing with more than one round.
> 
> You have to conclude the ENTIRE fight with those conditions.
> 
> My question about the SF timeline stills needs to be addressed, so get to it you hardcore fightan devotees



*SF1* -> *SF2* -> *SF4* -> *SFAlpha* -> *SF3rd Strike*

I think that is the timeline, i'm not sure Final Fight necessarily has any impact on SF except for maybe being in the same universe and having some of the characters. Even though there is no impact, i would put *FF* between *SF4* and *SFAlpha*

I may be wildly wrong so i'll just leave that there until someone else improves it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *SF1* -> *SF2* -> *SF4* -> *SFAlpha* -> *SF3rd Strike*



Wrong.

SF1 > Alpha > SF2 > SF4 > SF3

Goofy was pretty much on the ball.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *SF1* -> *SF2* -> *SF4* -> *SFAlpha* -> *SF3rd Strike*
> 
> I think that is the timeline, i'm not sure Final Fight necessarily has any impact on SF except for maybe being in the same universe and having some of the characters. Even though there is no impact, i would put *FF* between *SF4* and *SFAlpha*
> 
> I may be wildly wrong so i'll just leave that there until someone else improves it.



More like 

SF1 -> SF Alpha -> SF2 -> SF4 -> SF3 3rd Strike.

Think about Charlie, he's dead in SF2.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

There you go


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, but WHAT Alpha games? I recall someone said something about one of the games not counting, sorta like one of the KoF games not counting for KoF.

And again, I assume the current title for SFII is the HD Remix version? 

I never played it, so I was curious.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2009)

zero before sf2 

didn't akuma kill dictator in zero or was it in sf2 that he killed him?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> does the online mode lag? do you just get owned all the time by peeps that play this game way to much so its no fun for you? these 2 questions i must kno the answer to be4 buying this game.



Game doesn't lag, it tells you the connection strength of your opponent before you challenge them. It also has a skill based match system, but since the game just came out there are a lot of skilled players with low ranks, it will thin out in a few weeks.


@Goofy
Canon Alpha games are A2(Gold) and A3. A2 is a retelling of A1, and Gold is like the Super Turbo version or something.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, but WHAT Alpha games? I recall someone said something about one of the games not counting, sorta like one of the KoF games not counting for KoF.
> 
> And again, I assume the current title for SFII is the HD Remix version?
> 
> I never played it, so I was curious.



Alpha 1 doesn't count story wise and HDR is the current version.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 19, 2009)

Grimmjow, you said HCF several times while they actually were QCF  I assume you were talking about Sagat's Tiger Shot and Chun's SA2 (You can say the name of the specials or SA next time instead of giving the whole input cmd. lol)
Ya got me a little confused back there, but I see where you are coming from.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah my bad.

I was tired rofl. I didn't think anyone here would know what SA2 would mean so I just typed it out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone got any tips for connecting sakura's EX senpukyaku to her ultra? The closest i've come to it is hitting the falling guy with her kick but she doesn't initiate her short CS like she'd normally do if the foe was hit by that kick while he was standing on the ground.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 19, 2009)

Any strats for dealing with Abel?

this bitch ass barrel rolling mother fucker is annoying.

the only thing i've got working is jumping attacks as he approaches you. nothing, i mean nothing else, will touch this fool.

This game is annoying somewhat. I need to rethink how to approach this thing. In SF2 its like...you know the hit boxes and shit and pokes and priority mean something....In this...shit i dunno. Its too damn random.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 19, 2009)

if anyone is on xbox live add me I'll be on off and on all weekend


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 19, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Any strats for dealing with Abel?
> 
> this bitch ass barrel rolling mother fucker is annoying.
> 
> the only thing i've got working is jumping attacks as he approaches you. nothing, i mean nothing else, will touch this fool.



Who are you using?



> This game is annoying somewhat. I need to rethink how to approach this thing. In SF2 its like...you know the hit boxes and shit and pokes and priority mean something....In this...shit i dunno. Its too damn random.



Uh, it's exactly like that.  There's no randomness to it.  Just because it looks 3D doesn't mean the hitboxes are directly on the character.  It's just like all the other SF games.  Same with moves with high priority, pokes, etc.  Nothing has really changed in that aspect.  Just adjust your eyes.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You're hitting way too many inputs then. SF4 has a very lenient timing for the inputs. Like you can hit 313+P and it'll still Dragon Punch. Oh yea, stop playing Cammy, she stinks.





LayZ said:


> My friend just told me to try 1236 because I'm probably doing 6236 after a dash or something.
> 
> I know Cammy sucks but she's my favorite character.  I'm gonna use Sakura when I'm serious.


I would beg to differ I have 64.7 win rate with Cammy 

But today is my Akuma day, and from the 4 matches I played this morning the Demon is more of a distraction than a finisher


----------



## RodMack (Feb 19, 2009)

Fuck, I went yesterday to the EB Games that I preordered SF4 around 7:30pm and the place was closed. At 7:00pm. I could've sworn I've been to that EB many times before past 7:00pm on a Wednesday. It wouldn't have mattered though. I called the place while I was by the front of the store and they told me they only got 5 out of the 11 SF4 PS3 CE preorders. Here's hoping they'll have it by Friday.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> More like
> 
> SF1 -> SF Alpha -> SF2 -> SF4 -> SF3 3rd Strike.
> 
> Think about Charlie, he's dead in SF2.



no no...NO!  here:

SF1 -2 years later-> SFA -1-2 years later-> SFII -3 months later-> SFIV OVA -4-5 months later-> SFIV -5-8 years later-> SFIII

Capcom can come up with a Street Fighter Beta or Street Fighter Gamma to serve as a Prologue to SFIII.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Do the EX games count in any form?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone wanna play right now? I'm available for both systems.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 19, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Anyone got any tips for connecting sakura's EX senpukyaku to her ultra? The closest i've come to it is hitting the falling guy with her kick but she doesn't initiate her short CS like she'd normally do if the foe was hit by that kick while he was standing on the ground.


You have to have timing to actually connect her EX-Shunpukyaku with her Ultra Combo, I've tried dashing (Focus Canceling into dash is not necessary) right after the EX, then connecting with the move.


Wu Fei said:


> Any strats for dealing with Abel?
> 
> this bitch ass barrel rolling mother fucker is annoying.
> 
> ...


His roll is like the roll evade from the King Of Fighters, and the Capcom vs SNK series, so if he does the roll to try getting behind you, THROW HIM. If he does the roll while far away, when he gets up, attack him. It works for pros.


Kaze said:


> I would beg to differ I have 64.7 win rate with Cammy
> 
> But today is my Akuma day, and from the 4 matches I played this morning the Demon is more of a distraction than a finisher


The key to unlock Gouken is Akuma. XD


Chie said:


> Anyone wanna play right now? I'm available for both systems.


My XBL ran out, so I guess I'll wait, Kev-oh! 

Anywho, how's you doing?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2009)

> You have to have timing to actually connect her EX-Shunpukyaku with her Ultra Combo, I've tried dashing (Focus Canceling into dash is not necessary) right after the EX, then connecting with the move.



What i saw happening is, sakura does her EX senpukyaku uninterrupted and then as the foe is landing from her kick that sends him upwards she uses the ultra and connects with it fully.

If i cancel it i can do it but i don't wanna waste the 2 ex lines. (it takes 3 if you add the EX senpukyaku...which isn't something you'll always have access to...and i like to have a combo which doesn't require 3 ex lines)


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 19, 2009)

I apology if i have ofended someone with my comment about Ryu and ken. I was pissed after played Street fighter II turbo HD remix. I was pissed to see always the same thing. they go in the corner and do Hadoken non stop. Thanks god, i didn't see them on SFIV


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> What i saw happening is, sakura does her EX senpukyaku uninterrupted and then as the foe is landing from her kick that sends him upwards she uses the ultra and connects with it fully.
> 
> If i cancel it i can do it but i don't wanna waste the 2 ex lines. (it takes 3 if you add the EX senpukyaku...which isn't something you'll always have access to...and i like to have a combo which doesn't require 3 ex lines)



Naruyamcha's right, all you do is simply dash up after the Tatsu then Ultra. In the corner, you just have to time it right.

Le Male or Dreiko, wanna play?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Do the EX games count in any form?



no they do not.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

You do not have to FADC Sak's EX Tatsu to land her Ultra. Just dash right after the launcher and do it. If it's at the corner you just need to walk up a bit and do it.

*@ Kaze:*
I think she sucks because all of the things that made her good in CvS2 was nerfed to the point where she turned almost horrible. I only mentioned CvS2 cause she sucked ass in all the other games. 

*@ Le Male:*
Ryu can only throw 3 consecutive unexcapable fireballs. He'd have to position himself after a knockdown in the corner, throw a meaty Jab Fireball, then a Jab Fireball after, and follow it up with a Fierce Fireball. The only way to avoid that was to Super out or use some kind of move with invincibility like a Shoryu. After that, he's only landing more Fireballs because you're too scared to jump since he can trick you and nail you with a Shoryuken. Almost every single character had many options to get out of this, except Bison.

*@ Guy who talked about online play:*
Every single random person I've played online so far sucks, so you're fine.

I'll be getting on right now for some games if you guys wanna play.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2009)

Kaze, make it 3 out of 5 rounds plz k thx


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 19, 2009)

CHARACTER UNLOCK CONDITIONS
[Can unlock with one-round matches on the lowest difficulty level]
Sakura: Clear with Ryu
Cammy: Clear with C. Viper
Dan: Clear with Sakura
Fei-Long: Clear with Abel
Gen: Clear with Chun-Li
Rose: Clear with Dictator

Gouki/Akuma: After unlocking the above six, defeat Gouki
[For one-round matches: At least one perfect, no continues]
Gouken: After finishing the game with Gouki, defeat Gouken
[For one-round matches: at least one perfect, no continues, at least a certain number of Ultra finishes]
Seth: Clear with all other characters

NOTE: Gouki and Gouken only appear to show up on the second or later playthrough with a given character. Perhaps it depends on your performance in Arcade Mode.

Online matches appear to be essentially lag-free within the country [Japan]
PS3 players cannot play against PC players
Only one-on-one rooms available — no spectators
Your player data can display an icon, ranking, and title.

Character voices can be individually toggled between English and Japanese (after clearing Arcade mode once)

Regarding the number of ultra combo finishes required to face Gouki or Gouken:
Gouken only appears after at least two ultra combo finishes


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2009)

Chie said:


> Naruyamcha's right, all you do is simply dash up after the Tatsu then Ultra. In the corner, you just have to time it right.
> 
> Le Male or Dreiko, wanna play?



I did it somehow...without dashing or anything...i did what i was doing all along and it just worked lol (and i happened to do it at seth ). I just have to get the exact timing down to a T.


Sorry but i'm in the process of unlocking gouken atm...we could play later.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 19, 2009)

I've done every single thing requested of me to unlock Gouken.  I still don't have him.

Also:  This game is making me paranoid.  Every time I battle someone online, I end up owning them- *hard*.  The thing is, I'm not a very good player. *At all.*  I clearly need to fight one of you guys to re-establish my place among the mediocre players.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you finish the game with akuma first? Oh and no continues.

(i just got him, doing his trial challenges atm...he's epic )


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 19, 2009)

Naruyamcha said:


> Y
> His roll is like the roll evade from the King Of Fighters, and the Capcom vs SNK series, so if he does the roll to try getting behind you, THROW HIM. If he does the roll while far away, when he gets up, attack him. It works for pros.



okay. this just confirmed it for me. i started grabbing or hitting based on distance. it was working. din know if it was just luck or if that was indeed the way handle it somewhat.

thanks.

i only need seth now...but i willnever play as him so i dont feel like bothering right now.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 19, 2009)

Is it just me, or is Seth a cheap bastard?


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 19, 2009)

What is the music like in this game?

I've really missed the old character theme tunes from the SNES version. Are any of those tracks back for this version?


----------



## Daedus (Feb 19, 2009)

Remixed, from what I've heard.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> What is the music like in this game?
> 
> I've really missed the old character theme tunes from the SNES version. Are any of those tracks back for this version?



There's a really gay-sounding main theme in the english audio (it's sung by the guy who sings the japanese theme song...which i promptly changed my game to) but the actual game music is top notch and you can also have custom soundtracks i think...though i never felt like doing so.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2009)

> Prima Guide Tier List:
> 
> The scale goes: S-A-B-C-D-F, with S being the best and F being the worst.
> 
> ...


Does this seem about right to you guys?

Sagat's always Godly/broken so that was a given and I heard that Zangief straight embarrasses people.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Why can't Ken be A rank? D:

It's not like Rufus is the best B rank and Sakura the weakest, is it?


----------



## Daedus (Feb 19, 2009)

Who cares?  If you're an adept fighter with him, then that's that.

Though I am surprised Feilong is so high up.  His moves are so... punishable.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Coercion said:


> I've doen every single thing requested of me to unlock Gouken.  I still don't have him.



You must complete those requests at the conclusion of a fight I.E. the defining round of the match.

So, if it's a 2 out of 3 kinda match, your second win must fulfill the demands for either the Perfects needed, or the Ultra needed.

You can't just nail it the first round and play normally the second; you have to do the opposite.

You could also set the game to one round, making it far easier to do.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 19, 2009)

And *there* is where I was screwing up.  Thanks.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't believe Dan is that low....


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't think C. Viper would have been that low.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 19, 2009)

Man, C.Viper is terrible imo.


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it's far too early to have a tier list like that.

I can't see Gouken or Seth being tournament legal, and I don't think Fei is that high either.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Does this seem about right to you guys?
> 
> Sagat's always Godly/broken so that was a given and I heard that Zangief straight embarrasses people.



No.

Fei Long would never dream of being in A and Dhalsim under El Fuerte and the likes is a joke. That tier list is totally wack. 

As for Gief being good, yes he is. He has some pretty awesome matchups against a majority of the cast except for Sagat and Akuma who shits on him for free.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2009)

Akira said:


> I think it's far too early to have a tier list like that.
> 
> I can't see Gouken or Seth being tournament legal, and I don't think Fei is that high either.



Gouken isn't that great. He really doesn't have an anit-air, and his hadous have slow startup (maybe its me, cause I hold the button too long...maybe).


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Gouken isn't that great. He really doesn't have an anit-air, and his hadous have slow startup (maybe its me, cause I hold the button too long...maybe).



His upward gohadou (HP) is all the antiair anyone needs...just don't charge them if you feel they come out slowly...they do enough damage uncharged and they're never meant to be a main attack tool anyways.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> I don't believe Dan is that low....



They just put Dan that low because... he's Dan.

I didn't think the list looked too legit but wanted to run it past you guys.


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Gouken isn't that great. He really doesn't have an anit-air, and his hadous have slow startup (maybe its me, cause I hold the button too long...maybe).



Yeah but he has ridiculous Ultra setups and Hadouken recovery and a mid air block/counter move.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Protip for online players: try not to play online when you have a shitty connection.

I had to dig for 11 minutes to find someone even with 3 bars, only to lose. I feel morally defeated.

It seems my button mashing skills are no match for an Abel grapple spammer.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh yea, one other thing I like to mention. PLEASE install the game into your harddrive, nothing is more annoying than waiting 10million years in the vs. screen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed the difference between playing arcade with installs and not. It's better to do it. In comparison, without installs makes the game seem like it's damaged when it tries to load stuff, due to how slow it goes.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh yea, one other thing I like to mention. PLEASE install the game into your harddrive, nothing is more annoying than waiting 10million years in the vs. screen.



Ah yes...I hate that....thanks.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2009)

Installing was the first thing i did...should be common sense really.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Some people may not have even known it had an install feature, as most games either mandate it or have it directly on the main menu.

You had to dig a bit to find it in this.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some people may not have even known it had an install feature, as most games either mandate it or have it directly on the main menu.
> 
> You had to dig a bit to find it in this.



I'm guessing you're talking about the PS3 version seeing as the 360 version can install from the NXE menu.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, clearly I am 

That kinda thing doesn't really apply to the 360 version I think...does it?


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, clearly I am
> 
> That kinda thing doesn't really apply to the 360 version I think...does it?



Just making sure in case you weren't privy to the full workings of the 360


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 19, 2009)

my gawd...for the first time i feel like i need an arcade stick to play this game to the fullest.

pulling off these fa cancels into other moves and shit is ridiculus on the controller. i'm in trial....ugh. on fei longs 4th one on hard....CRAZY.

too many damn inputs. my mind cant register it all. I can only do parts at a time...doin it in one seamless combo though....damn near impossible. I've seen the ceiling. all i can do is just improve in applying the small combos and shit. but i wont be doin no 8 hit combos anytime soon.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 19, 2009)

Shit my hori ex2 just crapped out on me right  when i get the game!!!!

Arcade sticks should be free.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, clearly I am
> 
> That kinda thing doesn't really apply to the 360 version I think...does it?



really?  So...How can I keep my games from freezing up?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Shit my hori ex2 just crapped out on me right  when i get the game!!!!
> 
> Arcade sticks should be free.



-strokes Madcatz TE stick-


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 19, 2009)

What are you guys opinions on Rose? i think she's pretty awesome.


----------



## kardez (Feb 19, 2009)

FUCK PAIN/SETH!!!!


----------



## Power Glove (Feb 19, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> What are you guys opinions on Rose? i think she's pretty awesome.



She's quite good. Her special is nuts. It seems to take priority over everything.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

The 360 pad is killing me. My town is out of MadCatz 360 sticks. Any reasonable alternate 360 sticksIs the little Hori stick any good?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2009)

Power Glove said:


> She's quite good. Her special is nuts. It seems to take priority over everything.


lol wut?

Also Fei fucking sucks, he is not no fucking A or anything. He's shit tier until they find some dizzy combos or something to prove otherwise.

MT: I think there's other 360 sticks.
I've seen one that looks like the HRAP3, look into it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> lol wut?
> 
> Also Fei fucking sucks, he is not no fucking A or anything. He's shit tier until they find some dizzy combos or something to prove otherwise.



I thought his throw majiggie thing was what made him all good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> MT: I think there's other 360 sticks.
> I've seen one that looks like the HRAP3, look into it.



This one?



Fei Long is in Dan Tier.

Dan is like C or D tier somehow. Mostly because Dan is a BOWSS.


----------



## Power Glove (Feb 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> lol wut?



You can already be touching her with your attack and it won't matter once her ultra is activated. Her Sham Wow has grabbed me out of specials I started before hers even. 

I play a lot of Ryu and her anti-shoto moves put me down a lot too. It's like Alpha all over again.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 19, 2009)

Sadly i cannot play today  

The GF want's to watch TV

anyways, you can try to setup matches at the naruto fan IRC channel


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think so, look it up on google. I think this guy from SRK named Markman has a site named Tekken something where he breaks down sticks and all that. He's really reliable so looking into it.



Power Glove said:


> You can already be touching her with your attack and it won't matter once her ultra is activated. Her Sham Wow has grabbed me out of specials I started before hers even.
> 
> I play a lot of Ryu and her anti-shoto moves put me down a lot too. It's like Alpha all over again.


LOLOLOL Come on guy you're getting hit with random ultras. Everyone can do that...
Just be more careful with your pokes. If you have a friend who likes doing wakeup Ultras just jump.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 19, 2009)

I might get a HRAP EX. Amazon had them for $130 but they're out of stock ;_;


----------



## Power Glove (Feb 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> LOLOLOL Come on guy you're getting hit with random ultras. Everyone can do that...
> Just be more careful with your pokes. If you have a friend who likes doing wakeup Ultras just jump.



She has the only ultra I'm consistently hit with. It's usually from a canceled focus or when I'm going offensive and jumping in. I'm much more content fighting with the zillions of Ken players.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

How great is Dan in this game?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2009)

The guide says Fei is A and I highly doubt that's true. He's B at most but that's at most. Also D is supposedly F and that's fake too. It's like when they made the tiers they didn't even care what they said or something.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> How great is Dan in this game?



*GREAT*

at least.......that's what I think..........


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 19, 2009)

Coercion said:


> Man, C.Viper is terrible imo.



No... you're just not good enough to exploit her shenanigans.



The Drunken Monkey said:


> I might get a HRAP EX. Amazon had them for $130 but they're out of stock ;_;



Go to japanvideogames.com.  I went to their spot yesterday and talked to the owner who's a buddy of mine.  They had a shitload in the back when I checked.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2009)

For those who want the colors here's a list.

Time Attack Normal 1 = Color 3
Time Attack Normal 2 = Personal Action 2
Time Attack Normal 3 = Title
Time Attack Normal 4 = Title
Time Attack Normal 5 = Title
Time Attack Normal 6 = Color 5
Time Attack Normal 7 = Personal Action 4
Time Attack Normal 8 = Title
Time Attack Normal 9 = Title
Time Attack Normal 10 = Title
Time Attack Normal 11 = Color 7
Time Attack Normal 12 = Personal Action 6
Time Attack Normal 13 = Title
Time Attack Normal 14 = Title
Time Attack Normal 15 = Title
Time Attack Normal 16 = Color 9
Time Attack Normal 17 = Personal Action 8
Time Attack Normal 18 = Title
Time Attack Normal 19 = Title
Time Attack Normal 20 = Title

Time Attack Hard 1 = Title
Time Attack Hard 2 =
Time Attack Hard 3 =
Time Attack Hard 4 =
Time Attack Hard 5 =

Survival Normal 1 = Color 4
Survival Normal 2 = Personal Action 3
Survival Normal 3 = Title
Survival Normal 4 = Title
Survival Normal 5 = Title
Survival Normal 6 = Color 6
Survival Normal 7 = Personal Action 5
Survival Normal 8 = Title
Survival Normal 9 = Title
Survival Normal 10 = Title
Survival Normal 11 = Color 8
Survival Normal 12 = Personal Action 7
Survival Normal 13 = Title
Survival Normal 14 = Title
Survival Normal 15 = Title
Survival Normal 16 = Color 10
Survival Normal 17 = Personal Action 9
Survival Normal 18 = Title
Survival Normal 19 = Title
Survival Normal 20 = Title

I need that Black/Green Sim.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 19, 2009)

I broke my HRAP EX.

Well not really only the microswitches. I was trying to swap out the square gate for the octagonal gate and I guess because of the way the HRAP EX has the microswitches (wtf) they fell off. So I was trying to put it back but then it broke off from the wire.

So I am officially fucked. Why the hell did they have to put the microswitches that way? Couldn't they just have stuck a regular JLF in there? Goddamit Hori.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're good with a soldering iron and crimping, you might as well try and put a LS-32 on it like this guy did


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 20, 2009)

oh man, it feels like Ive been playing the game for just a day.......but it's been 2 days already

LOL

I'm addicted


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 20, 2009)

Coercion said:


> I've done every single thing requested of me to unlock Gouken.  I still don't have him.
> 
> Also:  This game is making me paranoid.  Every time I battle someone online, I end up owning them- *hard*.  The thing is, I'm not a very good player. *At all.*  I clearly need to fight one of you guys to re-establish my place among the mediocre players.


Well, first of all, make sure you read our tips, if not, I'll just post what to do to unlock Gouken if you haven't already.

1) Make sure you've unlocked Akuma/Gouki first.
2) Finish Arcade mode with Akuma.
3) After that, play yet again, only this time...
 a] Get 2 Perfects and 3 Ultra Combo Finishes, but here is what you need to consider:
  I} If you finish your opponent with an Ultra Combo Finish, yet you get a perfect, it'll count as a Perfect, so make sure you know what you're doing
 b] Make sure you don't lose a round (try 1 round at Easiest) and finish off Seth.
 c] If you get Gouken, fight him, and defeat him; tada, you have just unlocked Ryu, Ken, and Dan's shishou!!! XD


Dream Brother said:


> What is the music like in this game?
> 
> I've really missed the old character theme tunes from the SNES version. Are any of those tracks back for this version?


Well, David, the music is new, aside from the mid-boss (battle before Seth), you get remixes of classic BGMs (i.e.: you get Bison/Vega/Dictator's SF II remixed bgm while battling Crimson Viper), and so on.

Gouken's BGM is like a heroic-version of Akuma/Gouki's classic BGM.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got it today, and as a big Tekken/Soul Calibur 4 fighter, I gotta say I'm alittle disappointed. It's fun and challenging but perhaps I'm just a bit spoiled when I say I hate being forced to watch and use the same move over and over again just to fight.

The lack of a 3D ring was jarring, but what makes it retarded is that you cannot air block, which to me really killed majority of the game as without a better parry system (Though the focuses are pretty cool) it's hard to get the hang of it.

But what really pisses me off is Seth, seriously what the fuck is wrong with that dude? He has priority over every single attack, teleports, range, speed, and throws that make only Zangief and Able not cringe with how ridiculous it gets.

I mean I thought it was Street Fighter, not Bullshit Final Boss challenge number 4.

I main Sagat, Abel and Sakura, I can do Medium Seth pretty decently with both of them, but anyone else is just fucking miserable, getting there isn't so much an issue but it's just him that drives me fucking nuts.

This game is probably amazing for a Street Fighter fan, Hardocre to a bit lesser extent as I know a Cammy fan who wasn't all that impresed.

But while the reviews did a GTAIV level job of a review and actually playing the game, while the challenge aspect of it is good for people like me who can't back down from a challenge, it's no Tekken or SC. 

Save your money for that if your one of those types of fans.

(Also, if you go online let me know when you don't fight Ken)


----------



## kardez (Feb 20, 2009)

Dogma said:


> (Also, if you go online let me know when you don't fight Ken)



hahah. 9 of my first 10.



that's why i rented this game.
i dont have "local" fighters...and shit talking online is no fun, when you don't see the other person struggling to keep up (or not doing anything...when you're getting your ass kicked)

oh and another thing...
i'm playing on Very Easy!!
and Seth is still fucking hard.......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it just me, or does Crimson Viper have a lot in common in playstyle with Captain Commando?

- They both have a punch-pounding attack to the ground, though Vipers' is always an attack that hits away from her, and not directly above her
- They both have an electrical punch attack
- They both have a jumping flame kick

I mean it's not T. Hawk/Storm Eagle similar, but I thought the similarities were just cute.

I also hate the trial mode, as they barely tell you what to do. Heavy kick + EX Attack? Thanks for telling me what EX attack would chain with the kick for it to count.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

Dogma said:


> I just got it today, and as a big Tekken/Soul Calibur 4 fighter, I gotta say I'm alittle disappointed. It's fun and challenging but perhaps I'm just a bit spoiled when I say I hate being forced to watch and use the same move over and over again just to fight.
> 
> The lack of a 3D ring was jarring, but what makes it retarded is that you cannot air block, which to me really killed majority of the game as without a better parry system (Though the focuses are pretty cool) it's hard to get the hang of it.
> 
> ...



Yes, because jumping around, giving a show to everyone when you play, and fighting the computer makes a good fighting game.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2009)

Probably looks like I'm whoring my review, and.... well I am 
*
Street fighter 4 review - *
"If we hadn't kept my secret, we would have never have won"

From a non-hardcore fan.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 20, 2009)

Played some online today.  Beat most the people but I loss to people who actually knew how to play SF. (You know, good at cross ups and anti airs)  I was surprised that I was able to get the Hooligan off successfully SO many times.  God I love the EX one.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

Dogma said:


> I just got it today, and as a big Tekken/Soul Calibur 4 fighter, I gotta say I'm alittle disappointed. It's fun and challenging but perhaps I'm just a bit spoiled when I say I hate being forced to watch and use the same move over and over again just to fight.
> 
> The lack of a 3D ring was jarring, but what makes it retarded is that you cannot air block, which to me really killed majority of the game as without a better parry system (Though the focuses are pretty cool) it's hard to get the hang of it.
> 
> ...



No one plays fighting games for the single player, right?

Edit: Onlien is a shoto fest right now, if its not Ken and Ryu its Akuma.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yes, because jumping around, giving a show to everyone when you play, and fighting the computer makes a good fighting game.



If it was an amazing multiplayer system I'd understand, but it's not something I haven't seen before. I mean I like multiplayer, I truly do. But I'd imagine where I'd want to train without racking up losses, or when I don't have money to dish out on XBL, playing Offline would be at the least, available. 

Fighting games a subjective, I don't mean to burst your bubble but just because Street Fighter is a much older franchise doesn't make it better. In fact I find alot of things in majority of the older types of fighters mediocre and lacking, but that goes beyond the point.

Although I might just be going out on a limb here, but I'd imagine making a fighting game that didn't mostly appeal to hardcore fans, but also fans of other series is the way to make it superior/ sell well 

Still, I'm not going to knock it all that much because it's still a pretty good game, and I mean I'm going to play it again in a few minutes. But well, the reviews that make it sound like it was handcrafted by Jesus when he got bored of HD remix is alot of bullshit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dunno, i love tekken but SF4 has been a blast so far. Sure it's not much of a revolution but tekken or most fighters don't reinvent themselves over 1 iteration...and when tekken tried to with tekken 4 it kinda failed at it.


If you lose at seth just train harder and better, that's no excuse to not enjoy the game. As for the online, it may be an XBL thing but on ps3 i fought only 1 bad person, some were ken and sagat but there was a guy whom i battled the most (over 20 rounds) who used cammy chun-li and c.viper a lot and quite well (beat me with cammy twice and once with chun li).


Lastly, i never was a fan of SF as i was of tekken or MGS back in the day...so don't take this as another hardcore SF fan speaking. (although i am hardcore about fighters in general )


----------



## Dogma (Feb 20, 2009)

I tried to get a quick edit in, because I don't want it to sound like I think it's a bad game, it's not amazing but I'm still going to play it until the rental runs out.

Nor would I say Seth ruins the game because I can still whip his ass with alittle practice but that's on Medium. Meaning I don't suck, but I'm not amazing. But if I did suck, I'd imagine it's got to be pretty miserable for those people who have never picked up the series or a fighter in general. 

I had a friend who is pretty abysmal at fighters and he got stuck on the dude for like 2 hours even on Easy mode.

I'd love to judge multiplayer but it's not going to change it stripes because another person picked up the controller, and well, everybody uses Ken. Not that Ken is amazing because he can lose to Sakura, Sagat, and Abel. But well, it's just been straight Ken even in player matches and to judge it off that would leave an even worse impression.

I don't neccsarily disagree with a 9 on certain days of the week if it happens to be right time for the enemies, the game, and the controller to all bow down and give you a fun and fair fight.

But the whole thing reeks of average to be honest.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

What defines a good fighting game then?

If your friend fails on Seth in Easiest mode then he has A LOT of problems not just in video games. Also SF4 was dumbed down for the casuals. All the inputs and commands are retarded easy compared to the older games. But it's not to the point where you can press a bunch of buttons and win. 

Lastly regarding the complaints on random online players using X character. Go make some friends online that uses other characters. You go on  go into the 360 or PSN section and look in the SFIV Matchmaking thread. Right in front there's a list of player's name and a list of the characters they use. Yay, you can now fight against said character.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Played some online today.  Beat most the people but I loss to people who actually knew how to play SF. (You know, good at cross ups and anti airs)  I was surprised that I was able to get the Hooligan off successfully SO many times.  God I love the EX one.



I caught Bushido with a Hooligan


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> What defines a good fighting game then?
> 
> If your friend fails on Seth in Easiest mode then he has A LOT of problems not just in video games. Also SF4 was dumbed down for the casuals. All the inputs and commands are retarded easy compared to the older games. But it's not to the point where you can press a bunch of buttons and win.
> 
> Lastly regarding the complaints on random online players using X character. Go make some friends online that uses other characters. You go on  go into the 360 or PSN section and look in the SFIV Matchmaking thread. Right in front there's a list of player's name and a list of the characters they use. Yay, you can now fight against said character.



The game has some AI issues where it seems some characters get a ridiculous boost in difficulty for no reason. So I don't think it's fair to say if the guy has trouble on the Easiest that he was major problems with games in general.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

The end boss in a 2D fighter is always really cheap, it's the rule.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The game has some AI issues where it seems some characters get a ridiculous boost in difficulty for no reason. So I don't think it's fair to say if the guy has trouble on the Easiest that he was major problems with games in general.



You can beat the whole game on Easiest mode doing nothing but a jumping Hard Puch/Kick then a sweep. Right after the knockdown from the sweep you jump in and do it again. I'm dead serious.

When my friends and I got tired of messing around with the combos when we were trying to unlock the characters we just did the above.

Anyways, I'll be online if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 20, 2009)

Dogma said:


> TL;DR



God forbid if you ever play an SNK fighter and get to the end boss.  You don't know the meaning of cheap.  And... since you're a big Tekken fan, how did you react to Jinpachi?  



			
				Kaze said:
			
		

> I caught Bushido with a Hooligan



You were playing my brother, not me. =P



			
				Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> You can beat the whole game on Easiest mode doing nothing but a jumping Hard Puch/Kick then a sweep. Right after the knockdown from the sweep you jump in and do it again. I'm dead serious.


Pretty much.  After unlocking all the characters 3 times now (JP PS3/360/US PS3), that's all I did.  Seriously, it's a cake walk.  Now someone who hasn't played fighters that much might not know that, but in all honesty, the game on easiest is rather forgiving if you've played prior SF.  And Seth... well he's not the definition of cheap.  Retarded, yes.  Cheap... hardly.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Donkey will feel my SHINRYUUUUUUUUUUKEN

No wait, I'll just play Capcom instead


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Donkey will feel my SHINRYUUUUUUUUUUKEN



You're going to be seeing the Red Cyclone's crotch and the magical Sham-wow many times then.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Shinryuken will always triumph 

Playing Capcom staff should be good practice


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry Dogma, but those where some of the dumbest post I've ever read.
Bitching about the final boss? Are you serious? Bitching about not being able to block in the air? 
Obviously the game ain't for you.


----------



## njt (Feb 20, 2009)

I have SF4 but am in japan  if you want to play, just add njt :333 (Ps3) :33


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 20, 2009)

njt said:


> I have SF4 but am in japan  if you want to play, just add njt :333 (Ps3) :33



I'll add when I get back home from work.  I've had excellent connections when playing some JP peeps.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 20, 2009)

Today is the Official start of Street fighter IV release in Europe so there would be more people online.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2009)

guys i'm torn between PS3 and 360 version, need help.:S


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

MS81 said:


> guys i'm torn between PS3 and 360 version, need help.:S



Will you be getting or do you have an arcade stick? If yes, then get either one, especially depending on your friends and which ones have the game too. if not, then get the PS3 version.


----------



## njt (Feb 20, 2009)

if you're already a member of the 360 online thing, go for the 360. Probably better connections that way~


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2009)

Plus I recall reading the 360 stick is easier to mod for PS3 compatibility, seeing as M$ has  a lot of security concerning hardware.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2009)

It's been way too long since I played an SF game and it shows I'm getting uttterly slaughtered by the computer on medium. The shame I can't stand it. I used to be able to pull of Hadokens and Shoryukens with my eyes closed but now well it's too painful to talk about.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Will you be getting or do you have an arcade stick? If yes, then get either one, especially depending on your friends and which ones have the game too. if not, then get the PS3 version.



yeah I'm getting an arcade stick, but I prefer 360 while my buds have the PS3.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

MS81 said:


> yeah I'm getting an arcade stick, but I prefer 360 while my buds have the PS3.



Seeing as you have a stick i would say get the 360 version as it could have a better online, but not having tried either one so far, i couldn't judge. Just go on what you think is best.

You have to remember that this is SF and multiplayer has always been the best part of it so playing with your friends may be very important down the line. Again, that depends on you.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 20, 2009)

In terms of connection, both Live and PSN for SFIV are pretty much identical (i.e. it's been very, very positive on both ends).  There have been no real differences between both versions from what I've played.  If anything, it just takes a little longer to find matches on Live for some reason.  But once you get fighting on both, it all depends on the connection between the two players.

Seriously, get it where most of your friends are.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

MS81 said:


> yeah I'm getting an arcade stick, but I prefer 360 while my buds have the PS3.



Peer pressure is always the right choice


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder i this joystick bat is going to fit my hori stick  already bought it anyways:



Sanwa  LB-30-N Joystick Bat Top

and ppl need to join the IRC to setup some matches and some good SF4 talk


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

That damn main theme is embedded into my skull


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

MS81 said:


> guys i'm torn between PS3 and 360 version, need help.:S



Imo, I would get the 360 verison but that's just me again.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You can beat the whole game on Easiest mode doing nothing but a jumping Hard Puch/Kick then a sweep. Right after the knockdown from the sweep you jump in and do it again. I'm dead serious.
> 
> When my friends and I got tired of messing around with the combos when we were trying to unlock the characters we just did the above.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be online if anyone wants to play.



Easiest? That's how i beat it on medium (Seth at least ) on my first go with no training done...it was the only thing i remembered from the arcades of like 12 years ago and it still worked so what the hell lol.

These types are just not wired in a fighter-friendly way....half of them would call this cheap i bet...while maintaining how their easiest-losing playstile is honorable in some way .


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

I could care less about those characters give me Ibuki, Dudley, Mokoto, Yun & Yang

@ SENTINEL:  That is one of teh easier ones to hit.  The Raging Demon on the other hand is a bitch to hit without a FA setup


----------



## SENTINEL (Feb 20, 2009)

Rolento has to come back, that was my fav character in 3. His special were so easy to learn, but his combos were a bitch.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got done playing my some online matches and so far they went well. I won them all and so far I'd say my online record is ok (well it's been player and ranked and I haven't won much but still). I've only had 1 laggy match and that was with a Dan user and the others were fine. Even that match wasn't to laggy but it was enough I couldn't perform my ultra the entire time. 

I'm willing to play if anyone has it for the 3. Need to practice some more. 

Until then I'll be in arcade and doing some time trails and survival I suppose. Need to unlock more things.

-------
Yeah Sagat's ultra is actually easy to hit if you get in position but it can be annoying. Raging Demon? Yeah that's complicated but for some reason I can hit it much easier than I ever could in the other games.


----------



## SENTINEL (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't do it  

I wish someone made a video showing the finger movement of the controller.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2009)

Kaze said:


> That damn main theme is embedded into my skull



Which version?


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

SENTINEL said:


> I can't do it
> 
> I wish someone made a video showing the finger movement of the controller.



Practice my friend.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Which version?



The English one.  Worst part is that I only remember "In-de-structable" and "Last man staaaading"


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I just got done playing my some online matches and so far they went well. I won them all and so far I'd say my online record is ok (well it's been player and ranked and I haven't won much but still). I've only had 1 laggy match and that was with a Dan user and the others were fine. Even that match wasn't to laggy but it was enough I couldn't perform my ultra the entire time.
> 
> I'm willing to play if anyone has it for the 3. Need to practice some more.
> 
> ...



Giving Akuma two Raging Demon isn't a smart imo.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

I actually hit a guy with both of them back to back.  Needless to say I felt


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

Rofl, I was playing at Game Stop with a couple of friends yesterday and my friend Dave  couldn't hit us with it to save his life lol.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

When I use'em I try to insert it in a rushdown.  I hate seeing people who are halfway across the screen throwing jabs like I don't know what they are trying to do


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh God I know right. It's like comin I know what you're trying to do.

I also think it's funny when I see someone trying to do a ultra. Doing the qcf, qcf really slow.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah when I see it I just think, block or jump depending on the move.  

Do it fast and the worst that will happen is that you will do a EX DP 

I am pretty obvious with charge characters though. but that is because I rarely play with them


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I usually do a combo if it with Rose like. c.mp, soul drill then a super (if I have the gauge.)

Really? I usually just poke then throw the charge move haha.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> God forbid if you ever play an SNK fighter and get to the end boss.  You don't know the meaning of cheap.  And... since you're a big Tekken fan, how did you react to Jinpachi?



Jinpachi did suck, and most of the SC, and Marvel Vs. Capcom bosses were pretty easy once you get the hang of it. 

But Seth is just really annoying for me, random teleports, high priority throws, and he can somehow spam EX shoryuken and that vortex move that seems to make him immune to Ultra Combos.

Im not trying to make it into a comparison of cheap bosses for games I've never played, but Seth is stupidly put together, and the computer uses alot of cheap moves. 

It's like playing against a Gief who continuously sweeps you on the ground, then stands over you so he can throw you when you get up. That's not a good playstyle, that's garbage.



Biscuits said:


> I'm sorry Dogma, but those where some of the dumbest post I've ever read.
> Bitching about the final boss? Are you serious? Bitching about not being able to block in the air?
> Obviously the game ain't for you.



No shit sherlock.

I can have fun with the game playing it, never really been that into Street Fighter but I know at the end of the day, a game with a better countering system is more my style, like blocking in the air for one would be somewhat fun. Or at least a better move list that's still robust but not achieved by making the button presses slightly more complex. Like even challenge mode is just about doing the same moves with other ones strung onto it.

My qualm with it, is that majority of the reviewers sound more like they were bought off into giving it a good score, then to actually playing it. Cause I mean it can be really fun to play at times, like an old fashioned challenging kind of style that makes you keep playing. Even if it ain't my type of fighter, I still like fighting games.

But how is my post dumb when I'm saying that I found the whole thing to be average, and more like a game that appeals to Hardcore Street Fighter fans then it does anything else? 

Like they don't even explain the story of the game so if you don't know it from the first one, your still lost.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2009)

Dogma said:


> It's like playing against a Gief who continuously sweeps you on the ground, then stands over you so he can throw you when you get up. That's not a good playstyle, that's garbage.



The AI seems to like doing that with me when I fight him.

Most of the story for SFIV comes from the movie that comes with the CE copies of the game.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 20, 2009)

This game is really great. I'm just bored to see that's people always to Ken as characters. It's almost rare to see an opponent who don't take Ken.
I wonder if it's the same on PS3.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The AI seems to like doing that with me when I fight him.



Same here. >.O


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 20, 2009)

I learn that the US version of Collector Edition include an audio CD !! I wonder why we don't have it in Europe .


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

Dogma said:


> It's like playing against a Gief who continuously sweeps you on the ground, then stands over you so he can throw you when you get up. That's not a good playstyle, that's garbage.


Playing To Win


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Same here. >.O



Yeah, it seems when the AI decides to randomly spike the game [Which it does at least once in Arcade mode] it's usually Zangeif.

Of course, on MY account now, that spike is usually fucking Seth, despite the fact I beat him before, many times, on harder difficulties.

Or maybe I just suck ass with Ken.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

Dogma, Just stop the more you post the dumber you look/sound. 
You mad that SF4 got better reviews than SC4? Lol it's because it's obviously a better game. Don't like it? Go bitch some where else.
U MADDDDDDDDDDDD Doggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Also Landing Sagat's Ultra is easy.
All you have to practice is the Focus Attack Dash Cancel (FADC)
You do an attack then press and hold MP+MK and dash either forward or back.
I'm playing mostly pad at the moment and can do Ryu's Shoryuken FADC into Ultra.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> This game is really great. I'm just bored to see that's people always to Ken as characters. It's almost rare to see an opponent who don't take Ken.
> I wonder if it's the same on PS3.



I've seen more Ryu than Ken in my 100some online fights, not way more than the number of Akuma or Cammy surprisingly...people like them cheeks i suppose .


I use Gouken Akuma and Sakura to my liking so far, need quite a bit more training with chars like Abel, Fei Long and C.viper.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 20, 2009)

I use Fei long, Sakura and Cammy. I want to be good with Gen and need more pratice with Abel.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice matches Akira. Your Bison's interesting. I've never really faced any good Bison players so it was interesting to fight one. Next time we play (unless you do an invite now) I'm going to have to bring some more batteries. While I was playing Sakura the batteries were running low so she wasn't moving for a bit so I won't let that happen again. 

I don't know what was with the disconnects but I guess it was a PSN problem. Considering you're in London and I'm in the US it wasn't any problems at all with online. Nice. 

Great matches


----------



## njt (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone else here use Dan? XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't believe we had air blocking as one of the arguments as to why SF4 is not a good game. Let me tell you a secret onto how to not get hit in the air...don't jump. If you are, don't do it a mile away and bitch about the other guy Anti-Airing you. This isn't Shit Calibur, you gotta think sometimes to win you know. If you want a game full of crazy counters you're dumb as hell. If that kind of game actually comes out you're going to bitch a moan that this said game is too turtle and defensive.

As for landing Sagat's Ultra, the only way to combo into it correct me if I'm wrong is off a Tiger Uppercut, FADC, then Ultra. Other situation is when you trade a Tiger Uppercut. A lot of people I play with forget that when you trade a Tiger Uppercut and send the guy flying while you're grounded that the other guy is now set in a juggle state. You can do a Tiger Knee, f.Roundhouse, or Ultra after a traded Tiger Uppercut. Oh yes, f.Roundhouse can be used as a far Anti-Air and sets them in a juggle state so you can Ultra. Another noteworthy setup is when you do an EX Tiger Uppercut. If you hit the guy on the tip of the EX Tiger Uppercut and sends them really high you can juggle an Ultra right after.

Sorry, for the clump of info. Got too lazy to organize it for better reading.

Anyways, I'll be online in a few minutes if anyone wants to run some games. Visit the thread in my signature if you wanna get my PSN ID and others.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I use Fei long, Sakura and Cammy. I want to be good with Gen and need more pratice with Abel.



Abel is probably the reason for the blister on my left thumb, i can use him but it requires way too many halfcircles and quartercircles...and range chars are a bitch lol.


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nice matches Akira. Your Bison's interesting. I've never really faced any good Bison players so it was interesting to fight one. Next time we play (unless you do an invite now) I'm going to have to bring some more batteries. While I was playing Sakura the batteries were running low so she wasn't moving for a bit so I won't let that happen again.
> 
> I don't know what was with the disconnects but I guess it was a PSN problem. Considering you're in London and I'm in the US it wasn't any problems at all with online. Nice.
> 
> Great matches



I just got SF4 today, that's probably why I ate a couple of fully charged Focus attacks from Ryu 

Haha I wondered why you stopped all of a sudden with Sakura then I just thought "might as well capitalise"

Connection was quite good all things considered, hopefully it'll be better in the future.

I swear outside of friend matches I'm either fighting total scrubs online or semi-decent Sagat players.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Well, I usually do a combo if it with Rose like. c.mp, soul drill then a super (if I have the gauge.)
> 
> Really? I usually just poke then throw the charge move haha.


how do you charge on pokes? 

i mean unless it is a crouching poke, it's kinda obvious you have to charge 'back' or away from your opponent

i never figured out how they charge, unless its somehow in a jumpin or seomthing close to it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> You're going to be seeing the Red Cyclone's crotch and the magical Sham-wow many times then.


Now do tell wth is the Sham Wow I'm reading about? 


njt said:


> I have SF4 but am in japan  if you want to play, just add njt :333 (Ps3) :33


Dude, haven't seen you in fuckin ages, if only I had a PS3 though. 

Anywho, does anyone agree the fact that Gief's Focus/Saving Attack has massive range and priority?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh jesus fuck, I've become so shitty.

I can't even beat Zangief with El Fuerte on Easiest. Fucker keeps piledriving me on wake-up. ._.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Oh jesus fuck, I've become so shitty.
> 
> I can't even beat Zangief with El Fuerte on Easiest. Fucker keeps piledriving me on wake-up. ._.



You have to jump out of a SPD on wakeup. There is a weird glitch in SF4 where all command grabs override every move in the game when used a meaty. You cannot even Dragon Punch it, your only option is to jump out. I think you can teleport out with Akuma, Dhalsim, and Bison though.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, let's hope Capcom actually bothers with patches, then. >.O

I'm just rolling through it with Fuerte to get every Arcade ending with all chars.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

Capcom already has updates lined up for us. The first being the multiple player lobby and Tournament modes for online plus a lot of other shit.

Ono is actually listening to the players, so if you ask you'll get it.
He even said if the demand for Deejay and Hawk are high enough that they'll be included in the fist update for the game. Of course not online update, but an actual update to the game.
Street Fighter 4 Champion Edition...


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is common for your microswitches to fall out on all JLFs when you're trying to change the gate or was that only because of the way the HRAP EX's JLF had it's microswitches (different from regular JLFs)


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Capcom already has updates lined up for us. The first being the multiple player lobby and Tournament modes for online plus a lot of other shit.
> 
> Ono is actually listening to the players, so if you ask you'll get it.
> He even said if the demand for Deejay and Hawk are high enough that they'll be included in the fist update for the game. Of course not online update, but an actual update to the game.
> Street Fighter 4 Champion Edition...



Aw, shit yea! Now that's what I'm talking about.

As for hard-copy updates... eh, as long as they're not full-priced. They can do tweaks to gameplay so easily via DLC.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

It should all be via Wi-fi. The arcade machines supports it so why not?
Tekken 6 blood rebellion was a wi-fi update I believe.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm glad Ono is down for some kind of update if the demand is high. If you guys want this to happen, hit up the PSN/360 store and buy all the alternate costumes to support Capcom.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm glad Ono is down for some kind of update if the demand is high. If you guys want this to happen, hit up the PSN/360 store and buy all the alternate costumes to support Capcom.



I'll be waiting till the combined pack drops, thanks.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 20, 2009)

ok so yea, Seth is a muvafuckin bitch....
it took me a hr and a half to beat that whore on Hard...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh jesus fuck, I've become so shitty.
> 
> I can't even beat Zangief with El Fuerte on Easiest. Fucker keeps piledriving me on wake-up. ._.



I finnished arcade mode with El Fuerte in normal but it was very hard to beat Seth. I can't play with El Fuerte.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm glad Ono is down for some kind of update if the demand is high. If you guys want this to happen, hit up the PSN/360 store and buy all the alternate costumes to support Capcom.



I think such fucking DLC is terrible, considering it's content already ON the disc. I'm not too found of buying stuff that's already on a disc I payed full price for.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

It's Crapcom we're talking about.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

Why are people trying to beat the game on hard? 
Just beat it on the easiest and unlock everyone and be done with it. 
You're not gonna get better by playing the CPU, all it does is help develop bad habits.
Save yourself from the frustration and boredom and just climb online.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Why are people trying to beat the game on hard?
> Just beat it on the easiest and unlock everyone and be done with it.
> You're not gonna get better by playing the CPU, all it does is help develop bad habits.
> Save yourself from the frustration and boredom and just climb online.



I've noticed this. I thought playing against the AI on harder difficulties would help me get better, but no.

It seems better to get online and fight with other developing retards like myself is the best method to go.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm about to buy the brawler pack . . .


Playing against the a.i. to get better is dumb, they're always capable of doing stuff that's humanly impossible.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got it today! SO AWESOME. Add my PSN *diddy_bop* for some unranked matches.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> how do you charge on pokes?
> 
> i mean unless it is a crouching poke, it's kinda obvious you have to charge 'back' or away from your opponent
> 
> i never figured out how they charge, unless its somehow in a jumpin or seomthing close to it.



I'm not a charge playing player (I use Rose) but I throw two or three pokes while holding back then throw the charge move. Again, I'm not a decent character user.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 20, 2009)

Dogma said:


> It's like playing against a Gief who continuously sweeps you on the ground, then stands over you so he can throw you when you get up. That's not a good playstyle, that's garbage.



If you already know what he's going to do and can't counter it, it's your fault for not adapting to such a scrubby tactic.  Seth maybe scrubby but he's far from unmanageable.  You see him teleport behind you, jump... just like how you would get away from a ready and waiting Gief.

I'll admit I was doing that to some people online with Seth last night.  

"Become a part of me..." That shit was fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder if I can beat people by just throwing online. Only one way to find out.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

DP, SADC then Ultra with Ryu is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 20, 2009)

Well now that I've finally gotten to play, I just want to say that Rose pwns like crazy, and I'm so glad I decided to main her.  Seriously, I'm so glad she had a good transition.  She's awesome anti-shoto like nobody's business.  Reminds me of the good old Alpha 3 days. ^_^

Her story intro/ending was awesome as well.

I just had to grab a Rose avy...it felt fitting.
<==============


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

I play as Rose but pwn like crazy is little over doing it imo. You want someone that's broken play Sagat rofl.

I love Rose's f+HK tho. Excellent range. I use it as an anti air sometimes but I use c.HP mostly. From time to time I use the Soul throw.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess no one noticed that the powers that be at Capcom finally realized that the Soviet Union was dissolved (even though it has been so since 199-freakikng-1) and made Zangief a member of the Russian Federation. XD

Anywho, has anyone also noticed that whenever you execute an Ultra Combo on an opponent, his/her eyes open wide? XD


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2009)

I notice that stuff when I first played it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 20, 2009)

okay...dealing with blankas spark....how? 

Does his super fricken overhead in that bounce? wtf.

Fei long got nerfed like no ones football. wtf. I WANT CHICKEN WINGS BACK! NAO!

C. Viper is FUN AS HELL to play with. good shit.

good FA cancel use is hard on controller real talk.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 21, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I play as Rose but pwn like crazy is little over doing it imo. You want someone that's broken play Sagat rofl.



Haha I say pwn like hell because I was killing the fool out of my friends I was playing with tonight (Ryu/Ken users mostly).  It was just so satisfying, I couldn't resist throwing it out.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 21, 2009)

God, I'm terrible at this game but I love it so much.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2009)

Ant tips for doing those 360 degree motions?


----------



## Noah (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow. Seth is fucking cheat mode. Even on two stars.

I can't figure out what it is, but I haven't had this much trouble with a non-SNK boss since Alpha3 Bison. That game aside, I've been able to whip through each SF game on 8 stars right off the bat. VS series included.

This one though...Rufus and Seth are assholes and Blanka's supers are useless. Luckily, the rest of his moveset is still hax.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

Blanka's Ultra hits low first then high, iirc. I haven't had the chance to play against him much. The 1 Blanka I did play was stuck on the other side of the screen....

Also, Rose is ass in Alpha 3...lol 
She was really good in Alpha 2.

MT: With Gief? You should always try and buffer the motion. For example do lp, SPD or lk, SPD.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Ant tips for doing those 360 degree motions?



They aren't really 360, more like 270 if my math is correct....so press forward then rotate until you get to up then press P or K...hopefully I explained it right, lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> MT: With Gief? You should always try and buffer the motion. For example do lp, SPD or lk, SPD.



Buffer the motion?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

Cancel the animation of the normal into the spd. 
Lets say you're doing crouching l.k into SPD. you'll do 3 low kick and while the kick hits you do 21478963 then punch for the spd. You don't have to do the full 360 but try and stop at 6. 
A regular 360 is 6321796 but 6321476 works as well. You have to go to training mode and go to the options and put the inputs on so you can see what you're pressing.
The game inputs are lenient so I think 6321456 might even work, haven't tested it though.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 21, 2009)

I found that 632147 works just as fine.
Btw, you guys have any Rose tips for me? Combo's or pokes or w/e?

I gotta say though, I love me some shamwow. Now it's not OMFGSUPERIMBABROKEN like some people want to belive, but boy is it satisfying to just to look at my friends face when he whiffs his shoryuken(or when I block it) with a full Ultra meter.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Ant tips for doing those 360 degree motions?



I can only do it a few ways.

First, Jumbing and doing it before I hit the ground.

Second, Throw a move out (Ex. Gief's DP) that back hand smack with his fist glowing. When your doing it wait until it's almost done input the 360.

Finally, Do it really quick rofl.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2009)

I fucking hate Seth more than anything in this world. What a fucking cheap douchebag.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Dogma, Just stop the more you post the dumber you look/sound.
> You mad that SF4 got better reviews than SC4? Lol it's because it's obviously a better game. Don't like it? Go bitch some where else.
> U MADDDDDDDDDDDD Doggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I didn't compare it to Soul Calibur, that's more my type of fighter, I admitted that. But when I said reviews I compared it to GTAIV which is more like overhyping an average game.

I mean yeah it's a fine game, but someone had the gall to say it was the best thing to happen to the fighting genre in years and that's a load of bullshit 



mystictrunks said:


> Playing To Win



I'd rather lose a couple of battle points, then win like a chuunin level. 

I can get it back if I got the skill, feeling like a cheating douchebag sucks.



Duy Nguyen said:


> I can't believe we had air blocking as one of the arguments as to why SF4 is not a good game. Let me tell you a secret onto how to not get hit in the air...don't jump. If you are, don't do it a mile away and bitch about the other guy Anti-Airing you. This isn't Shit Calibur, you gotta think sometimes to win you know. If you want a game full of crazy counters you're dumb as hell. If that kind of game actually comes out you're going to bitch a moan that this said game is too turtle and defensive.



God what is wrong with you Street Fighter fanboys today? Calling me stupid and not reading my posts thoroughly. I said it was a good game, probably pretty good for a street fighter, but I know for sure it isn't something amazing or like the best fighter I ever picked up. 

Not having Air blocks, a Robust sense of depth to the move system, and lack of polish to the Focus Attacks are just some of the reasons. After playing online a bit more, I'm actually fine with beating the shit out of Ryu, and Ken all day with Abel and Sagat, I can't fault the multiplayer because it's not something that will happen to everyone.

But that's about it. I mean I'm looking forward to DLC on the Xbox, and I mean I'm still going to play it because I do like fighters, even if I prefer the old school like Marvel Vs. Capcom, or 3D fighters like Tekken, DoA, and SC, but it feels more like an expiriment then it does a full bred game. Everything seems fresh and with just enough to get by as average but short of too much effort so that way not too much is wasted if it bombed, which it didn't.

I mean what's wrong with the two of you assuming because I didn't fall in love with it, or that I'm being negative that I'm bitching? Do you deal with everyone who doesn't overhype something this way?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I fucking hate Seth more than anything in this world. What a fucking cheap douchebag.



I initally thought that fighting him with Ryu, Guile, Vega, Balrog, and Crimson Viper made him seem like an okay boss.

It seems with anybody else he is a total, utter cheater. He is THE thing from making me feel that this is one of the best fighting games ever.

He seems harder than fucking Rugal on the lowest setting most of the time, with his fucking teleporting and abusing the already glitchy Zangeif powerbomb attack.

EASILY Seth is the worst thing about this game, hands down.

Easiest mode should be what it implies: Easiest. If Seth is actually dumbed down on that mode, then clearly Seth is one of, if not the worst final boss in a fighting game this generation.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2009)

Dogma said:


> I'd rather lose a couple of battle points, then win like a chuunin level.
> 
> I can get it back if I got the skill, feeling like a cheating douchebag sucks.



Its not cheating or cheap , its just a way of winning people who can't deal with don't like. Half the fun of fighting games is figuring out how to beat all the "cheap" stuff and becoming a better player in the process.

On Seth:
If you're having trouble beating him on easiest I think your over thinking the match. Just hit him with hard punches and hard kicks and he'l go down before you.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, I know. I actually lost to an El Fuerte who spammed low Heavy Kick as many times as he could, and had it on one round so the biggest reason I lost was because by the time I figured out he was exploiting a cheap trick, it was too late.

I mean, Seth is bullshit with his moves, and things like that are cheap exploits but I blame myself for losing because I let it happen at the end of the day.

I was just saying, I'd never do it myself. Hell, if I can I try not to corner the other guy just to give em a fair shot.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 21, 2009)

Dogma said:


> Oh, I know. I actually lost to an El Fuerte who spammed low Heavy Kick as many times as he could, and had it on one round so the biggest reason I lost was because by the time I figured out he was exploiting a cheap trick, it was too late.
> 
> I mean, Seth is bullshit with his moves, and things like that are cheap exploits but I blame myself for losing because I let it happen at the end of the day.
> 
> I was just saying, I'd never do it myself. Hell, if I can I try not to corner the other guy just to give em a fair shot.



LOL, at losing to continuous sweeps. I would love to see a better El Fuerte player doing the stun loop to you, that'd be more hilarious.

You think it's a nice thing giving these guys a fair shot or something? You know that's just saying that you are far superior compared to him and that he is shit and needs some kind of handicap. This doesn't make anyone play better it just spawns more and more crybabies who can't think for themselves.

If you send me a challenge or accept my challenge let us play at 100%. I don't give a shit, I double perfect girls at the arcades for breakfast. RAWR!!!


----------



## TheWon (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow I thought I was alone. I didn't buy the game. It just wasn't worth 60 bones to me. I played other my friend house and found it to be pretty much the same. Ya I know all the Street Fighters are the same, but each one has it own feel. This game reminded me alot of the EX series "Not Part 3" It does feel like a pro game that 3 was, and not a action game the Alpha series was. Just my opinion ok.. Just to let you Dogma not everyone is in love with 4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2009)

Dogma said:


> I mean, Seth is bullshit with his moves, and things like that are cheap exploits but I blame myself for losing because I let it happen at the end of the day.



What's funny is half the time Seth can be beaten just by spamming with certain characters.

I never ever used Gen in a game he was ever in, and as I was tired of getting near-perfected in losses against that fucking cheapo with Dan, I played as Gen spamming just one kick attack, nearly beating him.

This game needs a patch to balance this terrible fucking boss, posthaste. He shouldn't be harder than a number of final bosses in games at harder difficulties on the easiest fucking setting in this game.

I can only imagine he enters AI loops of retardation on the highest difficulty, like a lot of games.

Apparently it's so unbalanced people think Seth is hard because of a patch conflict already with the game.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 21, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> LOL, at losing to continuous sweeps. I would love to see a better El Fuerte player doing the stun loop to you, that'd be more hilarious.
> 
> You think it's a nice thing giving these guys a fair shot or something? You know that's just saying that you are far superior compared to him and that he is shit and needs some kind of handicap. This doesn't make anyone play better it just spawns more and more crybabies who can't think for themselves.
> 
> If you send me a challenge or accept my challenge let us play at 100%. I don't give a shit, I double perfect girls at the arcades for breakfast. RAWR!!!



Honestly, I'd play you on XBL if I thought you had it, but I'm pretty sure your a playstation player.

I don't do it because I pity the guy, I do it because I don't want them to be crying when I win and say "You just trapped me in the corner" don't misunderstand I don't expect someone to do it in return, but I don't want any excuses if I win.

I mean sitting here trying to insult me because I'm not particularly amazing at a video game really doesn't mean much too me, even if you beat me, which you probably would  I still wouldn't bitch out and leave the challenge because you put it on the table, but that's the way the cookie crumbled.

I complain alot, but I'm not a fucking pussy. Hakanami is the gamertag if you got an Xbox and some time.



jodecideion said:


> Wow I thought I was alone. I didn't buy the game. It just wasn't worth 60 bones to me. I played other my friend house and found it to be pretty much the same. Ya I know all the Street Fighters are the same, but each one has it own feel. This game reminded me alot of the EX series "Not Part 3" It does feel like a pro game that 3 was, and not a action game the Alpha series was. Just my opinion ok.. Just to let you Dogma not everyone is in love with 4.



Thanks mate,

I don't really expect people to really see eye to eye with me in the thread, but I'd rather say what's on my mind in the heart of the problem then whisper it a mile away.



Goofy Titan said:


> What's funny is half the time Seth can be beaten just by spamming with certain characters.
> 
> I never ever used Gen in a game he was ever in, and as I was tired of getting near-perfected in losses against that fucking cheapo with Dan, I played as Gen spamming just one kick attack, nearly beating him.
> 
> ...



Seth's ridiculous priority over everything is what really gets on my nerves honestly. He's gotten times where an Ultra would miss because he was doing a throw or that damn uppercut. 

Admittedly yesterday was my first day with the game, so I was pissed off about how annoying he was for a new comer, but over time you can figure out strategies to work.

One of my friends figured out he has pretty bad programming. You can get him with a block/ Sweep/ Super or Ultra kind of combination if you get in range.

Get over the Sonic Booms, Sweep the legs when he's open, and wait until he does that kick move, when it misses hit him with something big because he's vulnerable. You'll get thrown enough times, but when he gets up he'll start repeating moves because he's programmed to do that when you get in range.

It's not foolproof but it's good if your going for the win with everybody achievement on Medium. Least it worked with me because I'm not good with charge characters like Bison or Balrog.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh..their assumptions were right.

Seth's absurd difficulties early on are install or patch errors.

If you have either, delete them, then retry. He doesn't spam uppercuts and teleports on easier difficulties.

It seems when Capcom added whatever they did to the patch, the accidentally reset Seth to higher difficulties in some instances.

A bit sad to see that most of the rage I've been getting is because of either installing the game or that retail patch.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 21, 2009)

FA crumples gives you a free combo/Super/Ultra if you land a Level 2 or 3. Not only that but it has the potential to dish out 1/3 of your life AND gives you a knockdown. Last time I checked that's a pretty crazy award. 

Like I said I'm not hating on you for not liking the game, I think you're stupid for not knowing anything and running your mouth. I talk a lot of shit and I don't even talk on the games I dislike. Okay, I talk shit on GG and KoF for fun but it's all for laughs.

Lastly, I am sorry for being Hajime no Super Saiyan Sennin Hokage level.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2009)

if you are in a corner try a wake up ultra, you should have the bar for it

usually gets you out of it


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow.  Sorry I came in late for this one.  I know this is a fighting game but keep it clean...get it?  eh?...no.  Ok well anyway.

I'm not gonna name names here, but keep your debate strictly to the game.  If you have to make personal insults, then fuck off or I'll have to ban you.  

Oh and as for the game, I haven't had too much of a chance to play with the FA system yet, but I have to agree that it is a nice new replacement for the parry, adding in a lot of of unique options when used properly, yet still being difficult to abuse at the moment.  I still miss parrying though despite the general opinion of it in high play discussions.  I think I'm gonna drop Ken to my second player for Cammy sadly


----------



## Tone (Feb 21, 2009)

focus attacks are cool, but i dunno how to use them.


this game is fun.


abel is the man.


that's all.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Feb 21, 2009)

does anybody know if its possible to use a keyboard as a controler for this game?


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2009)

permboyelroy said:


> does anybody know if its possible to use a keyboard as a controler for this game?


i don't recommend it

i play sf2 with emulator on keyboard,

and it just doesn't feel the same

i miss my shoryuken and hadokens half the time


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

How can you miss inputs on a keyboard?

You use the numpad, FFS D:


----------



## Sparky Marky (Feb 21, 2009)

well when i play emulator  street fighter with keyboard i never miss a move!!! i can even use zangief pile drivers effectively  in a game but with a pad when i miss an important move i get pummled so i fancy plugging a keyboard in if thats possible????


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 21, 2009)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Wow.  Sorry I came in late for this one.  I know this is a fighting game but keep it clean...get it?  eh?...no.  Ok well anyway.
> 
> I'm not gonna name names here, but keep your debate strictly to the game.  If you have to make personal insults, then fuck off or I'll have to ban you.
> 
> Oh and as for the game, I haven't had too much of a chance to play with the FA system yet, but I have to agree that it is a nice new replacement for the parry, adding in a lot of of unique options when used properly, yet still being difficult to abuse at the moment.  I still miss parrying though despite the general opinion of it in high play discussions.  I think I'm gonna drop Ken to my second player for Cammy sadly



i hope you're sporting the game on 360


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 21, 2009)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Wow.  Sorry I came in late for this one.  I know this is a fighting game but keep it clean...get it?  eh?...no.  Ok well anyway.
> 
> I'm not gonna name names here, but keep your debate strictly to the game.  If you have to make personal insults, then fuck off or I'll have to ban you.
> 
> Oh and as for the game, I haven't had too much of a chance to play with the FA system yet, but I have to agree that it is a nice new replacement for the parry, adding in a lot of of unique options when used properly, yet still being difficult to abuse at the moment.  I still miss parrying though despite the general opinion of it in high play discussions.  I think I'm gonna drop Ken to my second player for Cammy sadly



Gouken has 3 parries (2 which lead to an instant counterattack and 1 in the air that just parries...the ground ones are done by a shoryuken input but to the opposite direction that you're looking at, punch button for high parry kick for low and the third one is done by a normal shoryuken input with a kick, then as you're in the air a punch is all you need)


As for FAs, i've found them useful if the foe is taking his time with getting up, if you charge them properly the second they're up they'll take a full FA in the face.


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2009)

Something weird just happened. I haven't unlocked Gouken or Akuma and I ended up facing Gouken in arcade mode, and despite beating him I haven't unlocked him either???


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nlpsvq0k4MI[/YOUTUBE]
What the hell?


----------



## Ziko (Feb 21, 2009)

You can't unlock Gouken before you've unlocked Akuma. You can get challenged by him but you won't unlock him until you've unlocked Akuma and THEN beat him (Gouken) in arcade mode.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2009)

Gamestop is having two tourneys today I plan recording some matches.

I hope they're using those SF pads.


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Gamestop is having two tourneys today I plan recording some matches.
> 
> I hope they're using those SF pads.



Doubt it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 21, 2009)

_I can feel it coming over me
I feel it all around me
I've been waiting for this moment
All my life, its my DES-TI-NYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!_


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2009)

_INN-DEESTRUCTABLE,

I Won't Let no body take me down,

INN-DEESTRUCTABLE,

Nothing's gonna stop me noow!_


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2009)

Who's on right now on the PSN?


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> _I can feel it coming over me
> I feel it all around me
> I've been waiting for this moment
> All my life, its my DES-TI-NYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!_





Akira said:


> _INN-DEESTRUCTABLE,
> 
> I Won't Let no body take me down,
> 
> ...


Shut the hell up

---

I hate that song


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the song actually


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

Let me guess.. you're deaf and can't hear the actual performance?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2009)

It's less of a nuisance now that I changed it to Japanese, so I have no idea what he's saying. That and I listen to my own soundtrack.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the voices turned japanese so i too love that song.  The english version is sung by the japanese singer so of course it'd sound weird.



Ziko said:


> You can't unlock Gouken before you've unlocked Akuma. You can get challenged by him but you won't unlock him until you've unlocked Akuma and THEN beat him (Gouken) in arcade mode.



Actually you need to unlock akuma, beat his storymode, then beat gouken. (to get gouken to appear you need 2 perfects and 3 ultra finishes and no continues in the arcade before you fight seth)


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm going to put the SF4 OST without that stupid song on my PS3 and listen to it while I play the game


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't understand whats so bad about it. The JP version is great all round, and i thought the EN version was nicely adapted and performed.


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

Does this game feature in-game music?


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> Does this game feature in-game music?



Yes. It is one of the few games on the PS3 to support in-game music.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, just go into your XMB in-game and choose a track.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2009)

So far I only like the music in the online lobby and the training stage.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the music in the playing field with the kids and the one that sounds like africa.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually never mind about the lobby one, I just realized that it keeps changing...


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

I listened to the OST the other day and I just listened the whole way through (after that damn songs) and didnt find any single track bad. I really like the sundtrack as it fits the game perfectly.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

The theme song is fucking annoying in Japanese, English and Instrumental. I don't know what the fuck they were smoking when they selected it, but I'll need a heavy dosage to not be annoyed by it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Shut the hell up
> 
> ---
> 
> I hate that song



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYK_4zut03U[/YOUTUBE]

THE LAST MAN STAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDIIIIIIIING!!!

The new "Take You For A Ride."


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYK_4zut03U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THE LAST MAN STAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDIIIIIIIING!!!
> 
> The new "Take You For A Ride."



[YOUTUBE]dH0EdpCDc1g[/YOUTUBE]

Best game related rap evah!!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

Lame. I got to fight with Gouken after Seth but since I forgot to finish the game with Akuma first, he didn't unlock.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 21, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually you need to unlock akuma, beat his storymode, then beat gouken. (to get gouken to appear you need 2 perfects and 3 ultra finishes and no continues in the arcade before you fight seth)



I didnt :S Fought and unlocked Akuma, started new arcade mode with Ken, finished with no continues and atleast 2 perfects and 3 super-finishers like you said, fought Gouken and unlocked him. So I did what you said, but I didn't finish arcade mode with Akuma first.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYK_4zut03U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THE LAST MAN STAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDIIIIIIIING!!!
> 
> The new "Take You For A Ride."



Best song ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

Yay, unlocked Gouken. Now only that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Seth is left.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

That goddamned song is stuck in my head now


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't unlock all character now, i finish arcade more in NORMAL with the characters i'm less confortable with. Yesterday i did it with Zangief and El fuerte.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, I must suck at this game _fucking big time_...

Just spent about 45 minutes on arcade mode as Ken, _very easy_ difficulty, and I couldn't even beat it. The rounds leading up to the fight against Seth were fairly easy (though fatass Rufus gave me a bit of trouble the round before) but Seth himself just fucking annihilates me every time. Beating him in the first bout isn't _that_ difficult, its just the second one where he goes ahead and just fucking rapes me to that point I can barely get a hit on him. I've never known a game to have such a hard boss on a supposedly "easy" difficulty before. In the end I just gave up.

Any tips for beating this stupidly broken yen dude in the future?


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Ok, I must suck at this game _fucking big time_...
> 
> Just spent about 45 minutes on arcade mode as Ken, _very easy_ difficulty, and I couldn't even beat it. The rounds leading up to the fight against Seth were fairly easy (though fatass Rufus gave me a bit of trouble the round before) but Seth himself just fucking annihilates me every time. Beating him in the first bout isn't _that_ difficult, its just the second one where he goes ahead and just fucking rapes me to that point I can barely get a hit on him. I've never known a game to have such a hard boss on a supposedly "easy" difficulty before. In the end I just gave up.
> 
> Any tips for beating this stupidly broken yen dude in the future?



Either keep on doing HK's with anyone or do Zangief's helicopter attack.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 21, 2009)

^ Tried both of those, funnily enough..

Surely im doing something badly wrong??


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

Not to sound like a douche or anything but if you can't beat Seth on very easy then SF isn't for you.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Tried both of those, funnily enough..
> 
> Surely im doing something badly wrong??



I don't know how much SF you have played before and how familiar you are with the moves and such but if you are relatively new, just keep practicing and look out for certain things he does in response to moves you try and so on. Practice is the best medicine for your suckage.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2009)

I got a question

How do you execute Ryu's ultimate move Matsu Hadou ken I really don't understand the lingo on the command list so I need to know from you guys


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 21, 2009)

^ I actually find it pretty simple to execute. It's just like executing a normal Hadouken, except you "roll" the stick _twice_ instead of just once and then hit LB. Just remember that your revenge meter needs to be maxed out.



Biscuits said:


> Not to sound like a douche or anything but if you can't beat Seth on very easy then SF isn't for you.



So who _is_ it for, then?

I might not be a Street Fighter vet, but in the short time I've had IV i've pretty much got Ken's entire moveset down yet I _still_ can't beat the boss on very easy. Am I genuinely doing something wrong or has Capcom fucked up with the difficult configuration? Which is it?


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2009)

Another question waht's the key to beating Balrog? 

This bitch is pissing me off more than E.Honda


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2009)

Computer or a person?

Computer, just keep him as far away as possible. If he tries a special just block then hit him with a quick jab. Try not to jump around too much.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 21, 2009)

Apart from Seth, I tend to have a lot of trouble with Sagat also. Another broken character imo..


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn...Gen is the man...2 ultras and 2 supers coupled with different stances...gah...epic .


----------



## Daedus (Feb 21, 2009)

So according to the strat guide online, I appear to be a "zone" player.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2009)

I lost my local GS tourny.  I played as Geif and owned a couple of guys.  I chose him because Everyone else chose Ken or Ryu.  So for a first time Geif player I don't feel so bad but is still sucks I lost


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Apart from Seth, I tend to have a lot of trouble with Sagat also. Another broken character imo..


Because you just can't beat him? =p

Lolnub.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> So who _is_ it for, then?
> 
> I might not be a Street Fighter vet, but in the short time I've had IV i've pretty much got Ken's entire moveset down yet I _still_ can't beat the boss on very easy. Am I genuinely doing something wrong or has Capcom fucked up with the difficult configuration? Which is it?


Knowing the moveset is just the first step. No Capcom didn't fuck up this isn't Super Turbo. Seth loses to Jump Hard Kick into Sweep.

My guess is that people just mash on buttons and don't block properly. 
Blocking is something I've noticed a lot of new players just don't do. 
When new comers block a string of normals they always end up getting counterhit because they were mashing.

My advice is to just play the game against a human or watch videos to see what they're doing.

also Gen is cool and all but he's too difficult to use.


Kaze said:


> I lost my local GS tourny.  I played as Geif and owned a couple of guys.  I chose him because Everyone else chose Ken or Ryu.  So for a first time Geif player I don't feel so bad but is still sucks I lost


Damn that sucks.

Here's my post over at SRK regarding the tournament.



Mr.Biscuits said:


> Name: Jose Lopez
> GameStop Location: 5942
> Character used: Dhalsim
> # of players entered : 20 or so.
> ...


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2009)

Alright so my only problem now is Seth I'm using Ryu versus the computer what the hell do I do?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

Jump HK, crouch HK, back up so you're not in grab range, neutral, crouch HK as soon as he gets up, repeat.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Jump HK, crouch HK, back up so you're not in grab range, neutral, crouch HK as soon as he gets up, repeat.



altho he whooped my ass for an hr, i managed to beat him by doing consistent dragon punches and ultra combos..


----------



## Noah (Feb 21, 2009)

Dammit. I completely forgot about the GS tourney today. I've been rapestomping people with Blanka online all day, and I assume it would've worked in person too. 

I do love making the shoto players tweak with Blanka's nonstop rolling and electrozapping.


----------



## SENTINEL (Feb 21, 2009)

C. Viper is the best character in the game, get good noobs.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 21, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Because you just can't beat him? =p
> 
> Lolnub.



Who said I can't beat him? I just said I tend to have the most trouble against him..

The fucker has the speed, power, _and_ range to match most.


----------



## SENTINEL (Feb 21, 2009)

We should have a Street Fighter 4 NF ladder!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone here passed Survival NORMAL Level 20? I can get through the first 10 people but Cammy gives me so much trouble. I can't beat her with Gief. ;_;


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 21, 2009)

Just been reading up, and it seems that _a lot_ of other players struggle against R2 Seth on the easier difficulties too. The main piece of advice people were giving was the jump HK into sweep and away technique, but imo it still isn't foolproof. Also people have been suggesting to attack from a distance, but again its hard to do anything when he's spamming sonic boom's and Dhalsim's streching arms.

I personally think Capcom cocked up there really. There are even people calling for a patch to "fix" it..


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

Apparently Fei long has an infinite on Seth and Abel. Lol pretty shitty to have an infinite that only works on 2 characters and 1 of them being banned LOL. 
Pretty shitty.


Dude, Seth is really not hard at all. He's just cheap because he has all those moves.
I beat him and got every character with out breaking a sweat. 
I'm sure several people have.
You want cheap? Play an SNK game and fight one of the bosses.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Just been reading up, and it seems that _a lot_ of other players struggle against R2 Seth on the easier difficulties too. The main piece of advice people were giving was the jump HK into sweep and away technique, but imo it still isn't foolproof. Also people have been suggesting to attack from a distance, but again its hard to do anything when he's spamming sonic boom's and Dhalsim's streching arms.
> 
> I personally think Capcom cocked up there really. There are even people calling for a patch to "fix" it..



Generally, first thing you need to do is either a fast projectile or crouch guard, that way you either fuck up his vacuum attempt or block his arms. He's ridiculously easy with Sagat. Tiger spam works for the most, and when he starts teleporting, you generally have him down far enough where you can finish him off with an Ultra. The thing to watch out for is basically the same with Gief (and to some extent) Abel. Wake-up, for both characters, should NOT be directly next to each other, otherwise the fucker'll do an input grab.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Apparently Fei long has an infinite on Seth and Abel. Lol pretty shitty to have an infinite that only works on 2 characters and 1 of them being banned LOL.
> Pretty shitty.
> 
> 
> ...



lol

do most normal people break sweats when they play SF?

I kinda do....when Im playin online.....I get scared  and my hands start getting clammy and wet vagina eeish


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought that was a figure of speech, but o.k.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 21, 2009)

so does anyone else hate the cpu Rufus??


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 21, 2009)

Nah, the only CPU I hate is Cammy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Play an SNK game and fight one of the bosses.


Fuck Geese 


I'm finally learning all the ins and outs of the TAP. Shotos are getting knocked out left and right on live.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 21, 2009)

Abel can be a bit annoying with his immunity rolls into throws...but he's also quite stupid, he always rolls right into gen's multihit punches.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 21, 2009)

Right now after reading what Duy and Shoryuken have said my Shoto training has started to get a bit better. Still need to get better but I'm learning to combo tons better than I used to before this. Right now all I need to do is learn how to do some dash cancelling into other powered moves some more and just keep up the defensive. 

Right now my arsenal includes:
- Ken (main)
- Ryu
- Sakura
- Akuma
- Sagat 

Relax people. I've been using them since SF2T so it's cool. I'm not playing them just to play them.

I also want to learn how to use these characters a lot better. Sure I use Shotos mainly but the next bunch I use simple to play and of course I'm trying to get better at them. It's best to increase your line-up just incase. 

- Guile
- Bison 
- Cammy
- Fei-Long

After seeing how tricky a good Vega can be I might want to learn to play him too. I haven't seen much online but it can be a threat if he's worked on. 
------
Also Seth isn't really that hard and it usually is a game of hit and miss. If you miss he'll hit you but if you hit him enough and then back away you should be fine. Watch out for his Shoryuken too, it's a bitch.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm willing to pay 90 bucks for the arcade controller. After my 360 controller experience with Soul Calibur 4, it looks like I finally need it.

Anyone think it's worth it?


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I also want to learn how to use these characters a lot better. Sure I use Shotos mainly but the next bunch I use simple to play and of course I'm trying to get better at them. It's best to increase your line-up just incase.
> 
> - Bison



I don't know anywhere near as much about SF4 as Duy or Biscuits but here is my contribution:


First of all, you don't really ever want to use his super. Bison's EX scissor kicks and stomp are FAR more useful than trying to use the super so just don't bother. The EX Scissors go straight through projectiles and the EX Stomp flies out ridiculously quickly. However, the Psycho Crusher isn't very good other than as a tool for escaping the corner, if any version is blocked you basically end up at the opponents feet even though the EX version can absorb a hit as it travels. Bison's throw is really good, EX stomp is great, normal stomp not so much but it's still okay in some situations (don't use it against shotos). Devil's Reverse is pretty good but you need to be careful using it against characters with good anti air moves, and his Ultra does good damage but there is only one way to combo into it outside of a FA (that i know of):

Aerial double MP -> Land -> Ultra

Hmm, I'd say his best normals are:

Standing MK (Godly Poke)
Standing HK (use as an Anti air move)
Aerial HP
Aerial double MP

Best combos (IMO):

Crouching MK -> Scissor Kicks (EX version works too)
Jump in MK -> Crouching MK -> Scissor Kicks
Jump in HP -> Standing HP -> Scissor Kicks
Cross up with Jumping MK -> Crouching LP x2, Crouching MK -> Scissor Kicks  

Try to constantly keep a charge up whether you're in the air, blocking, getting hit or attacking yourself and anticipate projectiles because Bison is really well equipped to deal with long distance projectile throwers with his stomp and Devil's Reverse.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask, hitting up SRK would be a good idea as well.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

ExoSkel: Only if you're looking to be competitive in this game.
There's certain things that just can't be done on pad.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYK_4zut03U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THE LAST MAN STAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDIIIIIIIING!!!
> 
> The new "Take You For A Ride."



I so love that song.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 21, 2009)

i got the game today. it is prity good. the last boss is fuckin impossible! i cant even beat him on medium! i got lucky once with ryu and beat him. but other than that i fought him for like an hour straight and just gave up cuz he was pissing me off. they made him way to hard. the online is fun tho.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2009)

The tip of my thumb is has a wierd sharp pain to it after all the Hadouken, Shoryuken, and spinning kick movements. But still I figured ways to get around that so I won't be getting a stick. I have no problems with combos with my PS3's D-pad.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

Try doing Dragon punch FADC Ultra with Ryu on pad. I can only get it about 3/10 of the time. 
try doing Ken's Kara throw on pad!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you guys have that one player/friend/opponent that you just can't seem to beat. My friend and I have been playing SF fr years and everytime I play him it is even.  So me playing almost exclusively with Cammy I thought I would be owning him no Prob.  NOT I had to actually stop playing for 30 minutes. However when I came back I started playing "turtle" style and won 12 games in a row


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 21, 2009)

Akira said:


> Something weird just happened. I haven't unlocked Gouken or Akuma and I ended up facing Gouken in arcade mode, and despite beating him I haven't unlocked him either???





Ziko said:


> You can't unlock Gouken before you've unlocked Akuma. You can get challenged by him but you won't unlock him until you've unlocked Akuma and THEN beat him (Gouken) in arcade mode.





Dreikoo said:


> Actually you need to unlock akuma, beat his storymode, then beat gouken. (to get gouken to appear you need 2 perfects and 3 ultra finishes and no continues in the arcade before you fight seth)


Actually, you seem to forget a fact I'll point out, verbatim (lost factoid bolded):

To unlock Gouken, you must first...
1) Unlock Akuma/Gouki (of course, after having unlocked the home console characters)
*2) Use Akuma on Arcade mode and beat the game*
3) Then use the requirements to fight Gouken, beat him and he's unlocked.


Kusuriuri said:


> Shut the hell up
> 
> ---
> 
> I hate that song





Dreikoo said:


> I have the voices turned japanese so i too love that song.  The english version is sung by the japanese singer so of course it'd sound weird.





Mister Bushido said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYK_4zut03U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THE LAST MAN STAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDIIIIIIIING!!!
> 
> The new "Take You For A Ride."





Amanomurakumo said:


> I so love that song.


Time to take you people into "Old-skool mode":
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdAc_qj0Aq8[/YOUTUBE]


Dreikoo said:


> I love the music in the playing field with the kids and the one that sounds like africa.


I noticed sometimes the Playground stage has a bunny graffiti, makes it look like Rukia Kuchiki drew it. XD
And the Nigeria stage, it's pretty nice, close to Elena's SFIII:2nd Impact BGM.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got back from SF4 tourney. I got first but again it was a GameStop tourney so I didn't have to do much.

Anyways, I'll post the videos tomorrow.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 21, 2009)

A couple of my friends (2 brothers) finished a GS tournament earlier today and all 3 took the top 3 spots. Now I'm kicking myself considering I whooped them when I stopped by their house earlier this week. Though I'll admit, one of them whoops my ass with Dan of all people.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess Fei Long is gonna get banned:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1OjURMqzPY[/YOUTUBE]

At least until they release a new patch


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Ok, I must suck at this game _fucking big time_...
> 
> Just spent about 45 minutes on arcade mode as Ken, _very easy_ difficulty, and I couldn't even beat it. The rounds leading up to the fight against Seth were fairly easy (though fatass Rufus gave me a bit of trouble the round before) but Seth himself just fucking annihilates me every time. Beating him in the first bout isn't _that_ difficult, its just the second one where he goes ahead and just fucking rapes me to that point I can barely get a hit on him. I've never known a game to have such a hard boss on a supposedly "easy" difficulty before. In the end I just gave up.
> 
> Any tips for beating this stupidly broken yen dude in the future?



Delete your game data, NOT save data. The patch that most people have actually has increased the difficulty for Seth for some characters.

I confirmed this myself, as Seth has stopped doing any uppercuts with multiple rising punches on the easiest difficulty that he would always do on Dan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

So how are you guys enjoying the game, how solid is the balance?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I guess Fei Long is gonna get banned:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1OjURMqzPY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At least until they release a new patch



I posted about that last page. That infinite only works on Abel and Seth, plus it's pretty hard to link the Fierce after the kick thing, and if you fuck up you gonna eat a big combo. 

So Fei is still ass, he'll probably just be an Abel counter if anything.

Fuerte's loop is more devastating and it works on everyone and he still sucks.

Xehanort:
The game is balanced. Just a few impossible matchups here and there, but that's unavoidable.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

The Gamestop tourney was full of lies!!!

I work right across from Gamestop so I usually walked over after work to ask a few questions regarding the store's tourney. 

Well here were the thing they told me before the tourney:
1. Tourney is Double Elimination
2. Each game was 2/3
3. Game runs on the PS3

On the day of the tourney:
1. Single Elimination
2. One match
3. Game runs on the 360
4. Brackets were not even random you just fought the guy next to you on the list

I can't believe I spent a few hours practicing on the PS3 pad for nothing. I lost to my friend which was my second match of the day and he ended up losing to some Sagat player. It was total ass cause that 360 pad is horrid, I didn't even care anymore and I just picked Gief to dick around.

I had a little talk with some of the guys after the tourney and they were like how do you think of the players. I was being nice so I said they weren't that good, if any other given day I'd just say they sucked cause they did. I laughed pretty hard when some fool took his right hand off the attack buttons and mashed on his joystick while mashing the Fierce Punch trigger on top to spam out not 3 but 5 Shoryus one after another. Funny part was the other guy got hit by like 4/5 of em.

Well after my subtle shit talk, someone was like well if you think that you should've won the tourney then. Then I said fo' sho' I suck I didn't come prepared for this so it's my fault, and a few fools was like hey we didn't have our sticks and stuff too. I was like yea I feel you, and I was like maybe we can run some games, maybe wager a little money. The 1st place winner was like I'll play you for some money how much? I said first to 5 for $100, and they all shut up. I don't pick fights I can't win either and I was so confident I can hawk all of their life savings even as shitty of a player as I am.

*@ Kyuubi Naruto:* If you have more specific questions for those characters listed I can maybe help you with some stuff. I know a little thing or two about Guile and a little bit about Bison.

Oh yea, Fei Long still sucks to me. Like Biscuits said, ElF has a better stun loop and he is still on the bottom of the tier list. Fei Long is not getting banned by a long shot.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 22, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Fuerte's loop is more devastating and it works on everyone and he still sucks.



I've never seen something like that, I've been told he can do the same special attack 4 times in a row and end it with a slide, the damage is similiar to one of Abel's special throws, which is completely normal.

Or you're talking about something else? if so then please show a video of it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I've never seen something like that, I've been told he can do the same special attack 4 times in a row and end it with a slide, the damage is similiar to one of Abel's special throws, which is completely normal.
> 
> Or you're talking about something else? if so then please show a video of it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYuMNLxLPkU[/YOUTUBE]

He does the loop at 15sec. right after the j.Fierce. He can do more reps of it if he wanted to but I guess he wanted to play it safe and not mess up since the timing on it is extremely strict.

The loop is performed like this:
s.Fierce xx Forward Run, LP (to cancel the forward run). Then repeat that whole set over and over.

You have to cancel the Forward Run into a feint right away to link the s.Fierce. Also if you didn't know already "xx" stands for cancel. Just look at the related videos of Tetsu and you'll see him do it whenever he got the chance.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2009)

For those of you who are having trouble with links, I came across this on Eventhubs.





			
				Eventhubs said:
			
		

> In case you're not familiar with a Link, it's when the hit-stun is long enough from one move to allow you to combo with another attack. The catch here is that the first move's animation must have completely ended before you can hit with the second attack.
> 
> This is unlike Canceling which allows you to interrupt the animation.
> 
> ...



This will definitely help your timing that much more.  Nice of Ono to provide such subtle touches. 

EDIT:  On further review, it looks like it's getting mixed results from people who have tested it out.  Considering I'm not at home right now, I can't check it myself.  Doesn't hurt to try though considering it gives you one more visual cue in regards to timing your attacks.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Feb 22, 2009)

can't wait for this gaaame!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 22, 2009)

Naruyamcha said:


> That helps a lot with the combos, and I was thinking what that indicator was. Thx, David.
> 
> As long as the power abusers, you know, the ones that make Hugo Chavez look like an innocent choir boy, are still on #nf, I pretty much am.
> 
> ...



Anyways i'm not that up to date on #NF drama...

but if you get online let me know..

GT: Lord-Audie


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

sdgdfmshnfbnkpsdgnksdgmkdg

I can't seem to beat Seth with Dan, even on Easiest.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah man GG's Kami-sama your Rose was good


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 22, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Ah man GG's Kami-sama your Rose was good



did i play with you :S

what's your GT?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 22, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> did i play with you :S
> 
> what's your GT?



Kairace

I was that gay chun-li


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 22, 2009)

i'm playing right now. lets do some match ups.

my GF is working so i don't have to disconect suddently XD


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2009)

Has any like or find any of the comments (arcade version I mean since those quotes always say something to the opponent) amusing?

For example....Ryu's winning quote once defeating C. Viper is "Settle down and start a family?  I have so much to do before I consider that..." or if you lose to C. Viper as Chun-li in a rival, Viper say "Here's an advise: men don't like muscular legs."


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2009)

I wonder how people are getting alternate costumes already.  I played one guy that had a Sakura in Japanese gym clothes, never realize they gave Sakura "physics" before then, and there was also a guy who had Rose's alternate costume.


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought the game on friday and have been addicted to it.It really is awesom.
I find myself using El Feurte.I was struggling a bit at first but found out how to use the 'Focus attack' at the right time.My only beef is it seem's only Ryu and Ken are playable online


----------



## Dogma (Feb 22, 2009)

So like, who here has the most Battle points or whatever in this thread?

I've been stockpiling a couple of them, seeing as not playing against a Ken or a Ryu seems impossible.

I mean, most of them still can't match my Sagat but by the off chance I get someone else, I always got Abel.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

Baw            .


----------



## njt (Feb 22, 2009)

Dogma said:


> So like, who here has the most Battle points or whatever in this thread?
> 
> I've been stockpiling a couple of them, seeing as not playing against a Ken or a Ryu seems impossible.
> 
> I mean, most of them still can't match my Sagat but by the off chance I get someone else, I always got Abel.


I got 1883 :3


----------



## Mai♥ (Feb 22, 2009)

Seriously want this game  Don't have the right console though.    I wanna play as Sakura


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a bit above 3000 points on both consoles right now. Xbox DEFINITELY has better pub players than PS3. I even played and beat JR Rodriguez twice on Xbox(GT: Pikachuakuma). But I'm pretty sure I only won because he was just playing the game like 3s, all crazy aggressive.

Also, where can I see my win ratio?

And anyone wanna play right now?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

Somewhere in the main menu there's an option.

Also, are you playing on your won account, Chie, or on David's? Because David has around 3.5k BP, I believe.


----------



## njt (Feb 22, 2009)

Chie I'll play ya 

ps3 njt~


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 22, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Somewhere in the main menu there's an option.
> 
> Also, are you playing on your won account, Chie, or on David's? Because David has around 3.5k BP, I believe.



I've mostly been playing on my bro's.

@njt: is it with the "~", like "njt~"? Whatever it is, i'll be on right now.


----------



## njt (Feb 22, 2009)

Chie said:


> I've mostly been playing on my bro's.
> 
> @njt: is it with the "~", like "njt~"? Whatever it is, i'll be on right now.



ah, sorry. 
no ~


just njt


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

I should really get my BP up, I only have like 300 or 400. Is it a bug or does everyone has like shitty to no bars on ranked battles? That's why I tend to avoid the ranked battles since all the connection I've seen are horrible.


----------



## njt (Feb 22, 2009)

Well that was fun :3 Chie now can beat my Blanka with any character ;.; 
/me goes to get more characters :333



Duy Nguyen said:


> I should really get my BP up, I only have like 300 or 400. Is it a bug or does everyone has like shitty to no bars on ranked battles? That's why I tend to avoid the ranked battles since all the connection I've seen are horrible.


Seems to be the same for me on either or 

just go with it man


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 22, 2009)

ggs njt. Pretty good Blanka. Learn his cross ups and you'll be killer.

Win Rates:
PS3 - 71%
Xbox - 75%

Doesn't really matter though, I just play to play.


----------



## njt (Feb 22, 2009)

Chie said:


> ggs njt. Pretty good Blanka. Learn his cross ups and you'll be killer.
> 
> Win Rates:
> PS3 - 71%
> ...



cross ups?  whatz that?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

njt said:


> cross ups?  whatz that?



An aerial attack that makes you switch sides upon landing. For Blanka it's his j.Forward (MK). If you do a crossup deep enough you'll force the opponent to block the opposite way cause you already jumped over his body. 

This allows you to go for 50/50 mixups as to where you're going to hit from the front or the back. It also gives you great positioning to keep pressure.


----------



## njt (Feb 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> An aerial attack that makes you switch sides upon landing. For Blanka it's his j.Forward (MK). If you do a crossup deep enough you'll force the opponent to block the opposite way cause you already jumped over his body.
> 
> This allows you to go for 50/50 mixups as to where you're going to hit from the front or the back. It also gives you great positioning to keep pressure.



/me memos  Thanks!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 22, 2009)

anyone willing to fight i'm here for like 15 mins until my GF comes back from work


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone got a list of all kara's?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone got a list of all kara's?



You can technically Kara a plethora of things, it's just the ones that are worth it that matters. The only good ones I can think of is Ken's Kara-Throw and Sagat's Kara-Tiger Knee. I know Ryu has a Kara-Throw but it's pretty useless.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 22, 2009)

why don't you fall for my sham-WOW ?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> why don't you fall for my sham-WOW ?


Cause they weren't mashing?  :amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You can technically Kara a plethora of things, it's just the ones that are worth it that matters. The only good ones I can think of is Ken's Kara-Throw and Sagat's Kara-Tiger Knee. I know Ryu has a Kara-Throw but it's pretty useless.



Input for Kara Knee?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2009)

Manga Battledome Wikipedia

I lol'd.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Input for Kara Knee?



It's not used to attack or anything but it's more used a pseudo-dash. The roundhouse version can take you across the screen. 

You can Kara any version of the Tiger Knee off the f.Short. I can't tell you any real inputs on how to do it other than just do a Tiger Knee right after you hit f.Short.

You can Kara his Tiger Shot off the f.Short as well.

Edit:
*@ Goofy Titan:* I am still astounded that people are complaining about the last boss of a fighting game. To be honest this is the first time I ever heard of it. I don't ever remembering people at the arcades complaining about a said boss when I was a little kid. I guess people just get weaksauce throughout the years.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah, sweet.

I really needed to get used to Akuma's SGS input, I was so used to Kara'ing it.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Ah, sweet.
> 
> I really needed to get used to Akuma's SGS input, I was so used to Kara'ing it.


Forward Medium punch Kara demon still works, of course with only the super version. Not worth it though, cause in this game he can use EX moves unlike 3S.

People bitching about the bosses are so...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 22, 2009)

What do you think about the game, i'm not talking about the fights but about the stories, the musics etc...
I really like the musics and it's nice to have an short anime at the beginning and at the end of the arcade more but there are still to many mystery in this game. I really wanted to know more about Abel. 
I really appreciate that's we can change the language for each character.
BTW, what is your favorite *new* characters ?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 22, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Kairace
> 
> I was that gay chun-li


If Chun-Li's gay, I'm married.


Linkaro said:


> Has any like or find any of the comments (arcade version I mean since those quotes always say something to the opponent) amusing?
> 
> For example....Ryu's winning quote once defeating C. Viper is "Settle down and start a family?  I have so much to do before I consider that..." or if you lose to C. Viper as Chun-li in a rival, Viper say "Here's an advise: men don't like muscular legs."


ROFL, I never thought someone would actually trash talk bout ChunChun's massive legs.
Besides, we don't like her for the legs (mostly), she's got that booty to back that thang up. 


Chie said:


> I've mostly been playing on my bro's.
> 
> @njt: is it with the "~", like "njt~"? Whatever it is, i'll be on right now.


Mooching off of David's connection again, Kevin? 


Kami-Sama said:


> anyone willing to fight i'm here for like 15 mins until my GF comes back from work


Well well, someone here is pussy whipped.
*makes whippin sounds*


Kami-Sama said:


> why don't you fall for my sham-WOW ?


What the HFIL is a sham-WOW


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

You're rubbing one out to a fictional character again, Mario?



I wish they'd follow the SF3 trend of having various intro and outro animations, though. Unless I'm missing something, each character does the same thing every time.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2009)

Naruyamcha said:


> What the HFIL is a sham-WOW



rose uses her thing around her neck that fires her psycho hadokens for her ultra

that's her sham-wow thingy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2009)

Le Male said:


> What do you think about the game, i'm not talking about the fights but about the stories, the musics etc...
> I really like the musics and it's nice to have an short anime at the beginning and at the end of the arcade more but there are still to many mystery in this game. I really wanted to know more about Abel.
> I really appreciate that's we can change the language for each character.
> BTW, what is your favorite *new* characters ?



I think the stories were interesting, and the little things they did to make everybody fighting Seth seem plausible to be pretty cool. It's probably the movie set before the game that makes me dig the story, because it pretty much sets the events in motion here. The fact most of the endings are cryptic as hell is just boggling.

I think I like Crimson Viper the most, but she seems more like a KoF character than a SF one.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

I want a redheaded female to cosplay C. Viper.

Hopefully one with massive mammaries.


----------



## Tone (Feb 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I should really get my BP up, I only have like 300 or 400. Is it a bug or does everyone has like shitty to no bars on ranked battles? That's why I tend to avoid the ranked battles since all the connection I've seen are horrible.



And here I was thinking it was just me.

In addition to that, connecting to people can be a bitch at times, I just kinda sit around in the regular player battles or play people whos GT I know, playing a set of matches before finding someone else >>> playing one person and then spending another 5 minutes trying to connect to someone else, just for some damn BP.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad it's not jsut me who has trouble finding random people online to play with. I remember waiting for about 5 mins to find a ranked match. >.<


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmmm....so apparently online connection is fuckin worthless... had the game since weds and only managed 2 good online connections...fucking pitiful.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

Is anyone else having a problem with people disconnecting when they're losing matches?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You're rubbing one out to a fictional character again, Mario?
> 
> I wish they'd follow the SF3 trend of having various intro and outro animations, though. Unless I'm missing something, each character does the same thing every time.


Only to a Chun cosplayer who happened to have the same ass and legs, too bad, like everyone in New "no single girls allowed" York, she's taken.


Muk said:


> rose uses her thing around her neck that fires her psycho hadokens for her ultra
> 
> that's her sham-wow thingy


So you already have nicknames for her Illusion Spark? 


Goofy Titan said:


> I think the stories were interesting, and the little things they did to make everybody fighting Seth seem plausible to be pretty cool. It's probably the movie set before the game that makes me dig the story, because it pretty much sets the events in motion here. The fact most of the endings are cryptic as hell is just boggling.
> 
> I think I like Crimson Viper the most, but she seems more like a KoF character than a SF one.


I think that Capcom threw us a pretty big plothole the size of Seth's Ultra.

If this is supposed to be an interquel between SSFII and SFIII, then why pray tell...
1) There is no mentioning, or appearance of the Illuminati? This game was supposed to bridge the Shadaloo to Illuminati storylines.
2) Anyone know where the SFIII characters are mentioned, other than the Lee twins on Chun-Li's anime intro?
3) The one thing that I noticed in continuity is how massive Chun's thighs grew before III.


Hangat?r said:


> I want a redheaded female to cosplay C. Viper.
> 
> Hopefully one with massive mammaries.


If I see one here, trust me, she's fucking taken.

Like the girl I saw at work who has a thin upper body, but she's got such massive legs and ass, she'd make Chun-Li look skinny.

Glad you don't live here

And yes, I know who you are. =/


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 22, 2009)

I give up on Vega...he just doesn't do enuf damage, he's only good wit Ex moves and full super bar on deck...worthless fuckin super....nice ultra but wtf people get ready for it and its only good as a punisher but u gotta charge so blah... I've begun to complete change how u play as him cuz his old shit is just not the way this time around....

HIS OVERHEAD ISN'T A GODDAMN OVERDEAD!!!

And fuck blanka man. Fuck him. Theres just only so much one character can do. This bastard can do watever the hell he wants and its just annoying.

I'm starting to get consistent and nice with the Focus Attacks and shit. Great game.

And something needs to be done about Zangief and that helicopter shit he does...I REALLY wish i could see the hitboxes in this game.

EDIT: Crimson and Fuerte are fun as hell.


----------



## On and On (Feb 22, 2009)

I just started playing the other day.

Gen = rape.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my copy... 
My PSN ID is in my sig though...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I give up on Vega...he just doesn't do enuf damage, he's only good wit Ex moves and full super bar on deck...worthless fuckin super....nice ultra but wtf people get ready for it and its only good as a punisher but u gotta charge so blah... I've begun to complete change how u play as him cuz his old shit is just not the way this time around....
> 
> HIS OVERHEAD ISN'T A GODDAMN OVERDEAD!!!
> 
> ...



Yea, if an update were to come out they really need to increase Vega's damage slightly, make Rolling Crystal Flash insanely faster on startup, a solid Anti-Air, and a faster walkspeed.

Nah, the Lariat ain't too bad, they actually nerfed the Lariat. Zangief was God Tier during beta testings because the Lariat can be used as an Anti-Air on EVERYTHING. No trade either, he wins all the time for free.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 22, 2009)

So far I like to believe that I've mastered Ken, and almost Akuma. Though I'm better with Ken, I just can't finish his Trial on Hard. I mean I can pull of similar combos but just not in the set that it's asking. I'm working on Sakura now, maybe Guile too since I played this really good player online who raped me with him.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 22, 2009)

I wanna get good with Chun and EL FUERTE!!! 
IT'S SUPER DYNAMIC COOKING TIME!!!!


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 22, 2009)

so after playin Duy, i realize i suck at defending jump ins currently. and duck defense/offense rapes the hell outta me.

LMAO at wu fei's rant.

it is however certain bullshit in this game thats frustrating, but
its too addictive and fun to fully bitch in opinion.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 22, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> So far I like to believe that I've mastered Ken, and almost Akuma. Though I'm better with Ken, I just can't finish his Trial on Hard.



If you can't finish all his challenges, then I don't think you've mastered him. Also, it's basically impossible to master a character.


----------



## Tone (Feb 22, 2009)

The game hasn't even been out a week.

Nobody's mastered anything.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 22, 2009)

when i myself say "mastered" doesnt mean i am godly, jus means im really really good


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2009)

Naruyamcha said:


> ROFL, I never thought someone would actually trash talk bout ChunChun's massive legs.
> Besides, we don't like her for the legs (mostly), she's got that booty to back that thang up.



ah well...I like the quote in my part.  Some are funny.



Goofy Titan said:


> I think the stories were interesting, and the little things they did to make everybody fighting Seth seem plausible to be pretty cool. It's probably the movie set before the game that makes me dig the story, because it pretty much sets the events in motion here. The fact most of the endings are cryptic as hell is just boggling.
> 
> I think I like Crimson Viper the most, but she seems more like a KoF character than a SF one.



...wait...isn't there 27 (28 if you count Abel) Seths running around? For all I know in the endings:

Seth kills...himself...or #21
Ryu kills Seth
Abel saw Bison (dic) freeze Seth
Viper kills Seth #15
Zangief by accidentally kills a Seth
Bison gangrape Seth with his army of Seths
Rose kills Seth (before Bison takes...whatever he took from Rose)
Fei Long witness a Kunai on Seth's back (Ibuki?)
Akuma kills Seth
Sagat kills a Seth

meaning there are still 17 seths.  Can it be that all the ending might be canon?


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 23, 2009)

Tone said:


> The game hasn't even been out a week.
> 
> Nobody's mastered anything.


What about the people who played in the arcades?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Puhleeze.  this game is a walk in the park.  I beat arcade on hardest w/ ken and got perfects ever match (2 rounders).  I have yet to find someone who can beat me on live.







I can feel the nerd rage building  because I'm completely bullshitting here


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Puhleeze.  this game is a walk in the park.  I beat arcade on hardest w/ ken and got perfects ever match (2 rounders).  I have yet to find someone who can beat me on live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure you weren't blindfolded with an arm tied behind your back?....it's just that the above sounds too plausable not to be true.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Are you sure you weren't blindfolded with an arm tied behind your back?....it's just that the above sounds too plausable not to be true.


I FUCKING RAPED THIS GAME  

 

I HAD RYU BENDING OVER IN FRONT OF ME BEGGING ME TO STOP RAPING HIM WITH KEN 



if you think I'm serious, you deserve the rage you are feeling right now : P


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

PS I suck hardcore at this game.

if anyone wants a free win, fight me on live.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I FUCKING RAPED THIS GAME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, i'm pretty sure no one believed you the first post, though I wouldn't put it past some people to believe this post

And yes, you do suck at this....probably along with the game. Not as good as me anyway, I only lose in order to give me a challenge on the harder modes. I find that too easy so I play with a 360 controller...while using the d-pad.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol, i'm pretty sure no one believed you the first post, though I wouldn't put it past some people to believe this post
> 
> And yes, you do suck at this....probably along with the game. Not as good as me anyway, I only lose in order to give me a challenge on the harder modes. I find that too easy so I play with a 360 controller...while using the d-pad.



Fuck you asshole .

the d-pad give me blisters.  I'm not like you cool kids with your fancy joysticks. 

edit: back in the day with the SNES game, I knew someone who had to get some kind of shot into their thumb joint from playing too much street fighter.  I think it was a shot of cortisone.  ouch


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Fuck you asshole .
> 
> the d-pad give me blisters.  I'm not like you cool kids with your fancy joysticks.
> 
> edit: back in the day with the SNES game, I knew someone who had to get some kind of shot into their thumb joint from playing too much street fighter.  I think it was a shot of cortisone.  ouch



I don't have an arcade stick, I will be getting it for the PS3 mainly due to the controller. That and most of my friends will get it on the PS3.

Back in the day SF was responsible for giving me many blisters. the SNES controller wasn't all that kind on the thumbs anyway.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

I feel I would break my ps3 controller if I played it on that.  my 360 controller is solid and can easily withstand my most raged fits of button mashing.  I'm happiest when I can shoot out a hadoken after 5 mins of furiously pressing every button I can think of.

So on a serious note...I like the game.  Certainly don't regret buying it like a certain other jiggly boobed fighter.

Question: Does the online matchmaker put you up against people with similar skill levels?  I dont' want to be playing against the mountain dew drinking, skip work to pwn noobs on SFIV crowd...you know, the people who take the game a bit too seriously.  I just want to have fun with people who don't know a sonic boom from a shoryuken


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I feel I would break my ps3 controller if I played it on that.  my 360 controller is solid and can easily withstand my most raged fits of button mashing.  I'm happiest when I can shoot out a hadoken after 5 mins of furiously pressing every button I can think of.
> 
> So on a serious note...I like the game.  Certainly don't regret buying it like a certain other jiggly boobed fighter.
> 
> Question: Does the online matchmaker put you up against people with similar skill levels?  I dont' want to be playing against the mountain dew drinking, skip work to pwn noobs on SFIV crowd...you know, the people who take the game a bit too seriously.  I just want to have fun with people who don't know a sonic boom from a shoryuken



You must still have a SixAxis. My DS3 is sturdy enough.

I think it does track your skill and sets you against those of similar skill. But of course if someone that is amazing just came on for the first time, the computer may set you up with them even though you may suck.

I may remember wrong though, so someone who knows for sure should be able to answer that for definite.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

I think my second main is going to be Rufus. Because I cannot hit the Ragin Demon for anything with Akuma and also because I haven't ran into a Rufus player yet


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate arcade sticks, and analog sticks for fighting games.

Yes, yes, fighting games were born in the arcade, and I know how to use one well, including arcade pads, but I prefer my more reliable D-pad.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You must still have a SixAxis. My DS3 is sturdy enough.
> 
> I think it does track your skill and sets you against those of similar skill. But of course if someone that is amazing just came on for the first time, the computer may set you up with them even though you may suck.
> 
> I may remember wrong though, so someone who knows for sure should be able to answer that for definite.


I have a sixaxis and a ds3.  It dawned on me after I already paid for the 360 that I should have gotten the ps3 version because online is free.  whatever.  I still would have broken my ds3 and sixaxis :[

and I looked up the online ranking thing.  apparently it is hard to find matches if you choose setup by skill level and not by stability.  But the options exists...so there you go.  

I have a live card for a year just sitting around, but I think I'm going to finish my current WoW subscription before I plug it in for SF and halo for a while.  almost all wow'ed out for now.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone seen any good el fuerte's running around online? I havent played much online but I have not seen ONE el fuerte lol


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

Ronin0510 said:


> Anyone seen any good el fuerte's running around online? I havent played much online but I have not seen ONE el fuerte lol



Yes, quite a few. Very annoying, but I don't mind the challenge.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I think my second main is going to be Rufus. Because I cannot hit the Ragin Demon for anything with Akuma and also because I haven't ran into a Rufus player yet



what a coincedence, i JUST,tonite, learned rufus and decided to give him
main properties.

I kno Viper pretty well, but its so hard to get close to some folk to execute moves n such.....but wateva, i'll get it down eventually...cause thats the kinda man i am/was


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

*@ MechaTC:* You can set up an option to fight people of equal rank as you. Doesn't really matter though, cause most random people on the friendly matches all suck anyways.

*@ Kaze:* Akuma is very good, don't worry about landing the Raging Demon. It utterly sucks in SF4, the only time in which it is good is when you use it as an Anti-Air. Akuma is just too nasty with his runaway game and damaging links. Fuck that f.Roundhouse.

Also, Rufus is easy shit. Dive kick around, random EX Messiah Kick, and then do one of your oh so many ways to combo into an Ultra. He was considered totally broken status when SF4 first came out, everyone was like "omgwtfbbq his Dive Kicks are 100% safe and can be done at any height!? God Tier!!!".

Also to whomever talking about mastering and about the arcade community who played it before console release. Nah, I am sure not a lot got explored during those months. I played it in September and stuff were being developed very slowly. Now that console is out, tons of things are being found. Everyone were too scared to try new things during arcades because the quarter line during good hours with good competition would be like 8+ people. I remember it was like 30+ people on the first day. I was there for 5hrs. and played a total of 3 games.

If you ever plan to get into some kind of competetive play this is a good time to do it. Everyone is still learning matchups and other technical mumbo jumbo.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 23, 2009)

^ya man i play it on 360 controller my thumb hurts so bad and my wrist started hurting too i have no idea why. but i was owning on ranked tonight i had like 30 win streak until i lost by 1 hit lame lol. i guess im just to good hehe.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

I am reading up on Cammy/Akuma strategies, and as I am reading them I am 
ing myself because some of it is just obvious things I should be doing


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 23, 2009)

Yay.. a friend of mine finally got the game for the PS3, so now I FINALLY have an opportunity to play this awesome game


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

Errr...



NSFW once you see it (and I'm at work right now).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Errr...
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW once you see it.



Hahahahhahaha, good shit.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Errr...
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW once you see it (and I'm at work right now).



 That's awesome

---

The new thread name is disgusting


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh you pervert Donkeh 

New favorite character?


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 23, 2009)

Fuck after hours of playing I can pull off Abel's

SA3, f.mk, close fp xx lp rekka, sadc, cr.fp, ultra.

I love using Abel and since online everyone pretty much likes using shoto characters and spam hadouken i pretty much wait for them to spam it so i can ultra pass it.

abel has such flashy combo's.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Super-Art 3?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 23, 2009)

i fuck the shit outta that elbow son.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Guess getting an elbow to the groin ain't that bad, eh?


----------



## Talon. (Feb 23, 2009)

im pretty okay with C. Viper.....hit me up on XBL
my GT is NickOfSparta


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 23, 2009)

Naruyamcha said:


> I think that Capcom threw us a pretty big plothole the size of Seth's Ultra.
> 
> If this is supposed to be an interquel between SSFII and SFIII, then why pray tell...
> 1) There is no mentioning, or appearance of the Illuminati? This game was supposed to bridge the Shadaloo to Illuminati storylines.
> ...



Well, it's obvious with a lot of plot points presented in the game that there will be another game set before III. I just hope SF III doesn't become the DMC2 for the series, constantly being pushed back. I would have preferred SFIV to have been called Street Fighter Omega or something, but that's just me and my annoyance of chronologies being inconsistent with numerals.

At the very least, there's the fight between Gouken and Akuma that has to be finished, there's still one Seth around, as well as that child and Abel's mysteries still up and about.

Maybe S.I.N. becomes the group in III over time?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2009)

More Plot in Street Fighter IV: Forthcoming


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> More Plot in Street Fighter IV: Forthcoming



I'll one up you and give you this...

The original SFIV concept by Udon/Backbone... SFIV: Flashback



Fuck yeah


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I'll one up you and give you this...
> 
> The original SFIV concept by Udon/Backbone... SFIV: Flashback
> 
> ...



is he jerking off Bison?


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> is he jerking off Bison?



 Now that you mention it, Bison seems to be giving Ryu some tips.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> I'll one up you and give you this...
> 
> The original SFIV concept by Udon/Backbone... SFIV: Flashback
> 
> ...



Awh, that coulda been cool if it worked well.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

"Tips", you say? Hmm.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Can someone give me some tips? 

I wanna know how E. Honda does it. He's supposed to be fat but he has like.... 8,000 packs of abs. I want to know his secret.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Can someone give me some tips?
> 
> I wanna know how E. Honda does it. He's supposed to be fat but he has like.... 8,000 packs of abs. I want to know his secret.



He isn't really fat, he is more muscle than fat but people think he is fat because of the stereotype of sumo wrestlers just being fat..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He isn't really fat, he is more muscle than fat but people think he is fat because of the* stereotype of sumo wrestlers  just being fat..*



... lol wat? have you ever seen a Sumo wrestler with a 2 pack? 

Sumos are very strong and they do have muscles.. but there is NO way in hell that your 6 packs will show through your belly. E. Honda is fake advertisement for sumo wrestler....  ....  like me.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Errr...
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW once you see it (and I'm at work right now).



huh?  What about her elbow?


----------



## Kamina (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone want a fight on XBL?

GT: UK I Addictz

Hit me up.


----------



## Akira (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> huh?  What about her elbow?






I don't know what to say.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 23, 2009)

vagina elbow


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> huh?  What about her elbow?



              .


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> huh?  What about her elbow?



When taken out of context, her elbow looks like a vagina as clearly highlighted in the box on the right..


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> huh?  What about her elbow?





WTF guys, don't give him the answer.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> huh?  What about her elbow?



lol... virgin.


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 23, 2009)

anyone know where i can find the sf4 fight stick for the 360? i cant find it nowhere.

i have too much trouble with gief and blanka theyre pretty annoying


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> huh?  What about her elbow?



You lack... perverseness


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

TE or         SE?


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 23, 2009)

setomaven said:


> anyone know where i can find the sf4 fight stick for the 360? i cant find it nowhere.
> 
> i have too much trouble with gief and blanka theyre pretty annoying



Internet my friend.

I had the same problem.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

TE stick is 300+ on the interwebs. xD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I'm happiest when I can shoot out a hadoken after 5 mins of furiously pressing every button I can think of.


Uh, Chris, are you sure you're not playing *Street Fighter I*?

BTW, I'll take on your challenge once I renew my XBL, your best character vs my worst.





Mister Bushido said:


> Errr...
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW once you see it (and I'm at work right now).


ROFL, talk about subliminals galore, starting with Crimson Viper's comments on Chun's 1 km thick legs. 

I DARE YOU TO EDIT THAT WITH SOME OF YOUR SIGNATURE BUKKAGE EJACS 


Goofy Titan said:


> Well, it's obvious with a lot of plot points presented in the game that there will be another game set before III. I just hope SF III doesn't become the DMC2 for the series, constantly being pushed back. I would have preferred SFIV to have been called Street Fighter Omega or something, but that's just me and my annoyance of chronologies being inconsistent with numerals.
> 
> At the very least, there's the fight between Gouken and Akuma that has to be finished, there's still one Seth around, as well as that child and Abel's mysteries still up and about.
> 
> Maybe S.I.N. becomes the group in III over time?


Another thing, speaking of, bothers me.

There are no special intros before the round begins; something we've been accustomed to seeing before in SFIII and Alpha/Zero 3, not even on the pre-fight animated sequences (not including rivalry bouts). I was disappointed to see that Seth didn't have a special intro vs Bison/Vega/Dictator.

And no, another sequel will just screw up the storyline more, since we know Capcom's MO, that supposed sequel might take place a tad before II but in between Alpha 3 and Alpha 3 UPPER without explaining where Seth came from.

Capcom makes Quentin Tarantino movies look chronological by comparison.


Mister Bushido said:


> WTF guys, don't give him the answer.


Oh lord, I remember the animated American cartoon, Street Fighter.

USA Network brought in the lulz.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Can someone give me some tips?
> 
> I wanna know how E. Honda does it. He's supposed to be fat but he has like.... 8,000 packs of abs. I want to know his secret.



He probably had sex with Sodom.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 23, 2009)

Did Edmond Honda get sodomized? 


Mister Bushido said:


> I'll one up you and give you this...
> 
> The original SFIV concept by Udon/Backbone... SFIV: Flashback
> 
> ...


Ryu: "Bison, is that your Psycho Power in your pocket, or are you happy to fight me?"


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> WTF guys, don't give him the answer.



What rofl derp derp.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

Epic show is epic.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol, wtf. I just had an intentional disconnect over a non-ranked fight.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Naruyamcha said:


> Uh, Chris, are you sure you're not playing *Street Fighter I*?
> 
> BTW, I'll take on your challenge once I renew my XBL, your best character vs my worst.


No I'm not kidding...I may have exaggerated a bit, but I can't seem to do a hadouken when I want to.  Kind of wierd as I was able to pop them off one after the other when I first got the game.  it's like my thumb got more retarded as I played it longer.  But now I can do a shoryuken pretty much no problem 

as they say on the gamefaqs boards I'd probably be a "shoto spammer"


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> No I'm not kidding...I may have exaggerated a bit, but I can't seem to do a hadouken when I want to.  Kind of wierd as I was able to pop them off one after the other when I first got the game.  it's like my thumb got more retarded as I played it longer.  But now I can do a shoryuken pretty much no problem
> 
> as they say on the gamefaqs boards I'd probably be a "shoto spammer"



Is this while using the 360 d-pad?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 23, 2009)

TE will run you 300-450 on ebay.

SE is not worth the money, due to a design flaw that ends up wrecking the stick after a few hours of play. That is unless you mod it yourself.. but basically I'm guessing ebay?

edit: lol @ gamefaqs, don't listen to anything they say there. Shoto spammer = lol. It's a style of play. People say stuff like that are just scrubs who can't deal with a simple fireball trap, so they belittle it over the internet as a way to feel better.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> No I'm not kidding...I may have exaggerated a bit, but I can't seem to do a hadouken when I want to.  Kind of wierd as I was able to pop them off one after the other when I first got the game.  it's like my thumb got more retarded as I played it longer.  But now I can do a shoryuken pretty much no problem
> 
> as they say on the gamefaqs boards I'd probably be a "shoto spammer"


Back in the day, I always had difficulty executing the Shoryuken from the left side, but I always pulled it off on the right side. 

And what you said, reminds me when playing SF I, everyone was just moving the joystick around just to get a "ball of fire" XD
Took me 17 years to beat Sagat in SF I, dude.

And at least you put the "practice makes perfect" motto on full effect. Lookin forward to a challenge, soon as I get Seth, that is. XD


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a PS3 and am about to get this game soon, so can anyone tell me what's better to use; the D-pad or the analog stick?


----------



## Akira (Feb 23, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I have a PS3 and am about to get this game soon, so can anyone tell me what's better to use; the D-pad or the analog stick?



Definetly use the D-pad, it works great for casual play but if you want to take it a little more seriously I'd advise you to get an arcade stick.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it easier to use supers and such on the sixaxis D-pad than on the analog stick?

Edit: I'm not looking to buying an arcade stick.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol, wtf. I just had an intentional disconnect over a non-ranked fight.



I have one better.  At the character select screen I had a person disconnect because I picked Cammy. I think it was a little kid because he went "ah he picked a girl"  Then I heard a woman un the background and then a disconnect


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Is it easier to use supers and such on the sixaxis D-pad than on the analog stick?
> 
> Edit: I'm not looking to buying an arcade stick.



If you will not be purchasing a stick, the SixAxis/DS3 D-pad is your best choice.


----------



## Fenix (Feb 23, 2009)

Even though I suck, I am still wrecking the hundreds of Ken/Ryu/Akuma users online as Bison right now

Absolutely hilarious when you know it's the same dragonpunch and hadoken coming at you every time


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

With Ken it's basically just HP Shoryuken every time.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

Whaaaaaaat this Balrog is fucking sick. His TAP timing is perfect!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

Chie said:


> Whaaaaaaat this Balrog is fucking sick. His TAP timing is perfect!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

That was indeed a sick match.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2009)

Do any of you dudes have an arcade stick?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Do any of you dudes have an arcade stick?



A lot of us do.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd actually say most of us do, have one in back-order or saving to get one, really.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 23, 2009)

Akira said:


> I don't know what to say.





Hangat?r said:


> .





Kusuriuri said:


> When taken out of context, her elbow looks like a vagina as clearly highlighted in the box on the right..





Mister Bushido said:


> WTF guys, don't give him the answer.





ItaShoko said:


> lol... virgin.





Kaze said:


> You lack... perverseness



geez...thanks guys...now I fell like an idiot. 

I guess Capcom try to be prevy yet sneaky as possible then...or...it is just in your mind.  btw Ita, I'm still a young 19 year old Sophmore in a university



Naruyamcha said:


> ROFL, talk about subliminals galore, starting with Crimson Viper's comments on Chun's 1 km thick legs.
> 
> I DARE YOU TO EDIT THAT WITH SOME OF YOUR SIGNATURE BUKKAGE EJACS
> 
> ...



OW!!!! My brain is bleeding.....

I say just make a squeal to 3 that will end all and begin anew.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2009)

I might buy the game soon but the thing is the xbox 360 d pad is soooooooo crap but i dont wnat to pay for a aracade stick either =[


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 23, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I might buy the game soon but the thing is the xbox 360 d pad is soooooooo crap but i dont wnat to pay for a aracade stick either =[



I don't even use the d-pad.  I use the joystick.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> I'm still a young 19 year old Sophmore in a university



The young so divine to dine on~


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Age arguement is full of shit.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> I don't even use the d-pad.  I use the joystick.



im gonna get the game anyway i just hope i dont get my ass handed 2 badly


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2009)

First time I've played SF IV in months. Playing it on console was fun. I'm interested in learning El Fuerte. Usually when I play on pad I experiment with other guys.

How do you do the EX cancel into other move thing again?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

You do Focus on the first hit of the EX move, I believe.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

I see alot of videos on youtube, and no one really uses Focus Attacks. Why is that?


----------



## Akira (Feb 23, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I see alot of videos on youtube, and no one really uses Focus Attacks. Why is that?



Focus attacks only absorb one hit and damage is still inflicted but it just recovers afterwards, but any kind of multi hitting move (like Ryu's hurricane kick) will break through and cause more damage than if you hit them and they weren't charging the focus attack, so you can't use it carelessly because you'll get punished and take more damage as a result.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

Akira said:


> Focus attacks only absorb one hit and damage is still inflicted but it just recovers afterwards, but any kind of multi hitting move (like Ryu's hurricane kick) will break through and cause more damage than if you hit them and they weren't charging the focus attack, so you can't use it carelessly because you'll get punished and take more damage as a result.



Ah, I see. Thank you.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The young so divine to dine on~



Please don't eat me....



Hangat?r said:


> Age arguement is full of shit.



HEY!



Hibari Kyoya said:


> im gonna get the game anyway i just hope i dont get my ass handed 2 badly



oh...don't worry...I won't beat you up....that badly.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

FA are generally one of the best ways to set up an ultra, though.

Also, are you sure you're nineteen? You don't act it, at all. =p


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> FA are generally one of the best ways to set up an ultra, though.
> 
> Also, are you sure you're nineteen? You don't act it, at all. =p



yes...I'm 19...or at least..that's what my birth-certificate told me.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> How do you do the EX cancel into other move thing again?



Almost every move in the game can be FADC'd, normals and specials, just not supers and ultras. Just do your Focus Attack during the move you want to cancel. You must be grounded for this to work and most attacks have to hit before they can be canceled(you can cancel empty fireballs and run with them, but you can't cancel an empty fierce). It takes up two EX bars.

Say with Ryu, if I want to Shoryuken, cancel it, dash up, then ultra, the input would be like.

1. Shoryuken
2. Press and hold mk and mp during the hit of the shoryu
3. Dash up
4. Quickly release mk and mp
5. Ultra

The Focus Attack cancel actually doesn't cancel into a dash. It cancels into your Focus Attack animation(which you can still execute if you want) that you can dash out of.

This video, although not in English, should give you a visual explanation of what I just told you and more. However the last section should show you what I was talking about.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy crap I am HORRIBLE!!

I played ranked matches because non-ranked no one was in there.  I won 4 matches out of like 20.  and I didn't think it was possible for people to be worse than I am.  I have like 50 BP at the end of the day :[  kinda lame they subtract points from you.  I should have ended up with zero I think.

At least no one said something nasty to me...lol.  They really have to fix the matching system D:


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

The Focus system is slowly being explored right now. It can be used to bypass a lot of normals and allow you to for a counter hit. If you watch top Sagat players, they do it all the time because Sagat has the fastest FA in the game and his dash is insanely fast too.

Take for example Dhalsim zoning you with c.Fierce. If you get within range you can FA absorb the c.Fierce dash forward and sweep him in his recovery. You can use this against a lot of characters like Balrog's sweep and other stuff. This also help you gain ground against Sagat.

FAing and dash back immediately during tight situations can save you from a lot of relentless rushdown. Also some characters can increase their pressure game by doing a Focus Attack and dash forward after the hit during block strings to keep themselves in. My friend told me that when Ryu's FA hit and he dashes forward during a block it is impossible to throw him if he does a c.Jab, which leaves your only other option is to dash back or reversal Shoryu. Both of which still leaves Ryu in hell of a lot of good position.

Edit:
Just practice some more MechaTC, most of the people on ranked matches are bad bad bad bad. I only lost to one guy and I only lost 1pt. for it, lol. He had like 6k or something. I got like 2k in two days with like probably 3-4hrs. total of ranked battle play.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> My friend told me that when Ryu's FA hit and he dashes forward during a block it is impossible to throw him if he does a c.Jab, which leaves your only other option is to dash back or reversal Shoryu. Both of which still leaves Ryu in hell of a lot of good position.



Besides knowing how to land his Ultra consistantly, that's all I do with Ryu if you didn't notice xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

Chie said:


> Besides knowing how to land his Ultra consistantly, that's all I do with Ryu if you didn't notice xD



Hahahha, yea I know that's why I FA dash out when I get the chance.

I would do that too since on paper it sounds like a very powerful pressure game, but it ain't my style. I'm all about the zoning and reseting the fight.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Errr...
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW once you see it (and I'm at work right now).



and this game is rated 12+ in Europe.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Question:  there are dudes on there that keep spamming the fireball attacks.  what do you do?  I can only jump over them for so long, and then if I manage to get close enough to the person, they just strong punch/kick me.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Question:  there are dudes on there that keep spamming the fireball attacks.  what do you do?  I can only jump over them for so long, and then if I manage to get close enough to the person, they just strong punch/kick me.



You can get through them with certain attacks such as Zangief's propeller attack, Balrog's dashing punch attack, (as can be seen in the Balrog vs. Ryu YouTube video posted above) and also hurricane kicks can go through them

With a character like Akuma, you can fireball them when in the air. When you get near and they are attacking, you defend and attack back. Practice will help you with this.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Feb 23, 2009)

i hate those cheap akuma players who just blast away at you with that fireball attack then when you jump to dodge it they send that blast at you in the air its so cheap!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Question:  there are dudes on there that keep spamming the fireball attacks.  what do you do?  I can only jump over them for so long, and then if I manage to get close enough to the person, they just strong punch/kick me.



Be an asshole and play like a shit just like your opponent. I tried to be fair play with them but now i pissed of them...no mercy.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You can get through them with certain attacks such as Zangief's propeller attack, Balrog's dashing punch attack, (as can be seen in the Balrog vs. Ryu YouTube video posted above) and also hurricane kicks can go through them
> 
> With a character like Akuma, you can fireball them when in the air. When you get near and they are attacking, you defend and attack back. Practice will help you with this.



ah I see.  thanks.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 23, 2009)

So I connected my JLF to the SE's connector thing but it's not working. Buttons are fine just the stick. 

Any of you guys know what's wrong here?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Question:  there are dudes on there that keep spamming the fireball attacks.  what do you do?  I can only jump over them for so long, and then if I manage to get close enough to the person, they just strong punch/kick me.



Depends on your character. There are sweetspots as to where you can stand and jump over the fireball on reaction and nail them with a combo. Take it slow, you can always match their fireball with yours and jump straight up from afar to reset the situation. Against like Sagat or something, take your time walk up towards him and block a few. It is all about positioning and analyzing the situation. I should really make a video for newcomers on how to play footsies and control zoning. I bet you all or your complaints will dissappear and your understanding of the game will increase by 10 folds.

When the other guy throws a fireball it is him trying to control space (zoning). You need to get a feel of where he wants you to stand and how he reacts. This is simple 2D fighting game basics, you jumping at him from horrible distance is exactly what he wants you to do.

Lets not talk about "cheap". That's loser talk.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Tick throwing still in SF4? 

"cheap" is scrub talk.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a question. What are the different nationality you se when you play SFIV online. I saw lot of engl/US lot of french and japanese, german, spanish and italian are rare. I play on 360.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Tick throwing still in SF4?
> 
> "cheap" is scrub talk.



Throwing is as good as ever. Grabs might as well be comboable lol.

Cheap IS scrub talk. The next level of cheap is broken lol


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2009)

Gief is cheap.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm addicted to this game and I haven't even played it yet.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Gief is cheap.



against CPU, FUCK YEAH and WHO GIVES A FUCK

Against a real person...no....until he's about to fuckin die and then bitch assness ensues with Lariat spamming in a way that sweeps aren't an option. 

I'll tell whos cheap. Fuckin Blanka is cheap. Every decent blanka player HAS to do the gayest shit in street fighter or they're dead. And thats whats annoying about him besides random ass bonus moves like super squat and super dash. If you don't do the gay moves that used to get yo ass kicked in arcades back in the day, then you're fuckin done. But off course, they gotta do it now, and wit all this online, bitches don't give a darn no mo. call me a loser. even i can't help but back the fuck off after 2-3 quasi-tick throws or cross ups.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2009)

I was just joking... 
Only thing that pisses me off is when he spd's you from across the screen.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 23, 2009)

oh shit thats just u lol. people cant ever pull it off on me unless their life gets low and i go noob mode trying to throw random hits to kill them (instinct...can't help it.)...but after that one i go back smart then the Lariat spam ensues lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2009)

You haven't played a good Gief then. He can grab limbs with SPD, so if you're not cautious with pokes he'll SPD.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 23, 2009)

i know. ive played enuf i guess to be careful and know when jump instead of trying to wake up poke his ass. but the world plays sf4 now so i might not have played a good gief yet after all.

on gief topic....i'm givin myself a pat on the back for being able to pull off his supers at will for the first ever in the history of street fighter.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 23, 2009)

A good trick with gief is to use his EX flying power bomb since it has a hyper-shield like the focus attacks do, making people who just poke you to interrupt it actually get grabbed.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol only a person who wants to die does a poke on wakeup against Gief. SPD has priority over everything, it's 1 fucking frame. 
You have to hold up to escape a meaty SPD.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Lol only a person who wants to die does a poke on wakeup against Gief. SPD has priority over everything, it's 1 fucking frame.
> You have to hold up to escape a meaty SPD.



FPB has 2 versions, the close one one like SPD which like you say is a done deal if the foe's feet is on the ground and a second one where if he's far away zangief will run towards the foe in a slow...too slow to miss way, most if not all will either poke you or jump, if they do poke and you did used the EX version they're grabbed and you've taken curable damage like with focus attacks.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2009)

That's another move entirely. I don't think it's 1 frame, you can probably reversal it.
The EX version gets beat by Moves with armor break, like Ryu's hurricane kick and Dhalsim's Yoga Flame.
SPD is 360 + punch it is 1 frame and grabs you out of everything.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't fight a meaty SPD...ever.
Anyone know if you can backdash out of the meaty SPD? 

If you can, I'm guessing that's one of your best option since you'll dash out of his c.Short if he decides to mix it up and an early j.Fierce. The only thing in my head right now that you would lose to is a crossup splash.

*@ Wu Fei:* I was wondering why you kept on complaining about Blanka. Blanka counters Gief that's why. His j.Roundhouse beats Lariats and slides rape it too. Can't Gief reversal a blocked Blanka Ball with his EX Green Hands?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2009)

Backdash has invincibility on startup, but enough to completely dodge SPD I doubt it.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> Backdash has invincibility on startup, but enough to completely dodge SPD I doubt it.


Last I heard (pre-console release, mind you, so god knows what the case is for the console only characters), backdash has 8 frames of invulnerability, except for El Fuerte's which only has 7. I would think that'd be sufficient, given that command throws aren't exactly known for their huge active time.

Edit: Yeah, Spinning Piledriver's only got two active frames. Reversal backdash ought to work nicely.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

Any good Chun Li/El Fuerte vids out there?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder why there isn't any new video from Daigo


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, cammy can connect her ultra with one ex bar.


While my mang guile has to either set up a crumple or waste 3 ex bars to combo into it, and if you are playing a good opponent you will hardly ever have 3 ex bars.


Just a little tidbit I would like to share.


Is it me or are local matches way better than online, im not talking about lag, just that they feel better/funner...


----------



## njt (Feb 24, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> What's up with those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) disconnecting ranked matches?  That's mad wack especially when I'm about to use my ultra combo to crush them.



Yep I've seen a few pussies in my day ._____.

I want a stick ;.;


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2009)

I want a stick too. ;.;


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2009)

njt said:


> Yep I've seen a few pussies in my day ._____.
> 
> I want a stick ;.;



No homo?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> No homo?



I was about to say that.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 24, 2009)

After playing with stick, playing on the 360 pad is awkward as hell. Need to get another one so I can stop having to rotate the stick when friends come over.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 24, 2009)

Woot, I started to apply FA dashing to break through and runaway from pokes against my friend's Bison and my game just increased a ton. I used it for both offense and defense to gain ground and easily went for some good counters.

I am not too sure about other characters but for Ryu...
You can FA dash forward through Bison's s.Forward and throw him in recovery. Bison cannot cancel his s.Forward into any move so you're free to do as you wish. This also applies to his s.Roundhouse which is used constantly to Anti-Air you if you try to cross him up from close range. I've FAed through the s.Roundhouse and Shoryu->FADC->Ultra through the recovery. I am not too sure if my friend didn't react fast enough to the throw or he couldn't tech it but regardless of which this opens tons and tons of opportunity.

During Bison's block string you can FA dash back out of the string and reset the match. Just don't do it when he does his c.Forward cause he's more than likely is going to cancel that into a Scissor Kicks.

Woooo, fucken Balrog you will sweep me no more!!!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 24, 2009)

Cammy is _too fun_ ex reverse tigerknee spike cannon into ultra all day.


----------



## njt (Feb 24, 2009)

Dude, duy, let's play :33 (my friend request thingy says it's waiting for you to accept or something )



Hangatýr said:


> No homo?



is that supposed to be Not homo? if that's the case, yes .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 24, 2009)

njt said:


> Dude, duy, let's play :33 (my friend request thingy says it's waiting for you to accept or something )
> 
> 
> 
> is that supposed to be Not homo? if that's the case, yes .



Oh my bads, I'll remember to accept the request tomorrow. I got some homework so I can't play tonight.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 24, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Cammy is _too fun_ ex tigerknee spike cannon into ultra all day.


I got to try that out. I get my xbox back tomorrow.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 24, 2009)

Someone tried to poke me wake up when I was 'Gief. He got Ultimate Atomic Buster'ed !


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

What kind of pervert changed the title into that disgusting fetish reference?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2009)

njt said:


> is that supposed to be Not homo? if that's the case, yes .



You should go to SRK forums more.

No homo.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 24, 2009)

We have the new DLC today right ?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2009)

I wouldn't bother.

Just wait till April when they release the entire package for 600 less.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 24, 2009)

Yo if you play Cammy on 360 put ur tag up, I want practice against her. My friend is annoying as hell with her....Shes fast as shit.

I mean really, she can hit u in the air and dash under you....that was first and it caught me by surprise.

Focus fricken kills her cannon drill.

OH shit at tiger kneeing cannon spike....my friend doesnt do that... time to pick up Cammy and put him to shame 

damn her back dash.


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2009)

Some kid in the UK has won 108 matches in a row to set a _Street Fighter_ world record.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Yo if you play Cammy on 360 put ur tag up, I want practice against her. My friend is annoying as hell with her....Shes fast as shit.
> 
> I mean really, she can hit u in the air and dash under you....that was first and it caught me by surprise.
> 
> ...



Her dashes are insanely fast. They are good against a Geif


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Some kid in the UK has won 108 matches in a row to set a _Street Fighter_ world record.



probably has no job and plays all the time. how else will anyone get the time to pull off such a feat?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

what type of matches was he playing/hosting.  I had some jackass, who had a 30 second 1 round match set up.  He hit me like 4 times, and teleported the rest of the match.  Bastard stole 82 of my battle points 

EDIT: I hate that SRK is was unprepared for SF4 mania.  It takes me forever to read the Cammy section


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2009)

^ so you play quick matches?

I always have to host them otherwise I can't get a good connection to people.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2009)

^ so you play quick matches?

I always have to host them otherwise I can't get a good connection to people.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Depends.  If I only have 10 minutes to kill quick game.  Long haul hosted games


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Yo if you play Cammy on 360 put ur tag up, I want practice against her. My friend is annoying as hell with her....Shes fast as shit.
> 
> I mean really, she can hit u in the air and dash under you....that was first and it caught me by surprise.
> 
> ...



I play Cammy on 360.

Gametag : Yves 77


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 24, 2009)

Getting 108 online is no feat in skill at all. I can probably do that if I wanted to considering all random people online majorly suck, and I suck myself. I just get burned out since playing with those random scrubs hurt my game more than better it.

*@ Wu Fei:* Are you using Gief against her? It should be no problem for you since you can Lariat to stuff or trade with her Dive Kick. If you trade a Lariat with someone in the air you can juggle them with the EX Greenhands for extra damage and better positioning. You can Jab SPD all blocked Cannon Drills as well. You can Lariat a ton of her jump-ins, including the Hooligan. If for some reason she does the Spinning Backfist...SPD or hell...Lariat that shit too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2009)

Kaze said:


> what type of matches was he playing/hosting.  I had some jackass, who had a 30 second 1 round match set up.  He hit me like 4 times, and teleported the rest of the match.  Bastard stole 82 of my battle points
> 
> EDIT: I hate that SRK is was unprepared for SF4 mania.  It takes me forever to read the Cammy section



Srsly. SF4 newbs have completely pwnt that shit. I just wanna read GD and laugh for fuck sake.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 24, 2009)

I will have to start hosting my own matches too. I wonder why capcom didn't set up dedicated servers where players can go to play ranked matches?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 24, 2009)

I did face some guy who used akuma and had a 1 round 30 sec setting...too bad i used zangief...i was basically pwning him till the round ended...without even realizing that there was only one round and only so little time...easiest 100 BP i ever made.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> I will have to start hosting my own matches too. I wonder why capcom didn't set up dedicated servers where players can go to play ranked matches?



Lobbies are coming in an update, so maybe that as well.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 24, 2009)

The lobby system is gonna be pretty awesome when it comes out. Now you can all line up to get beaten by me one by one unlike now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 24, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I did face some guy who used akuma and had a 1 round 30 sec setting...too bad i used zangief...i was basically pwning him till the round ended...without even realizing that there was only one round and only so little time...easiest 100 BP i ever made.



I think i fought the same guy man. Wack ass tried to play keep away lol. And I was fuckin vega and he still lost. I didn't notice time either. I just picked random people and hoped it would connect since i swear no one has bars to save my life.

@ Duy: I don't use Gief. I only tried him out to get a feel for and see how shit connects and stuff. I scroll between Balrog, Ryu, Vega, and Fei Long. I play only with Vega on ranked....yeah, i didn't drop him like i said i would.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The lobby system is gonna be pretty awesome when it comes out. Now you can all line up to get beaten by me one by one unlike now.



Get360nub.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 24, 2009)

*@ Wu Fei:* If that's the case then Cammy ain't got shit on Balrog and Ryu. Vega and Fei Long are on par with suckiness with her.

*@ Hangatýr:* Nah, only cool kids play on the PS3.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol, I find Cammy to be pretty great so far even though I don't use her.

And true gangsters play 360.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Hangat?r:* Nah, only cool kids play on the PS3.



                .


And yes, David, we all know ballahs have all three. Multiple times.

Cunt.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 24, 2009)

Cammy is alright. Still prefer to use Ryu/Ken/Chun-Li over everyone else, but she's alright. Also tried C.Viper for the first time recently and I think she's pretty good too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 24, 2009)

I still want DS to throw Bison Money at me.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 24, 2009)

anyone willing to fight now, i'm online


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2009)

My local EB, Gamestop, and Wal-mart are all sold out of SF4 since it first came out, and don't know when they'll be expecting more shipments.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> .
> 
> 
> And yes, David, we all know ballahs have all three. Multiple times.
> ...







The Drunken Monkey said:


> I still want DS to throw Bison Money at me.





In due time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 24, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I did face some guy who used akuma and had a 1 round 30 sec setting...too bad i used zangief...i was basically pwning him till the round ended...without even realizing that there was only one round and only so little time...easiest 100 BP i ever made.



Was this on the 360? Because if so, I faced that exact same guy it seems. Ending up fighting him with Chun Li and won due to timed out when he had a sliver of life left and I was like "what the hell, that was short."


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey....tell me theres a way to play the throwback remixes in fights. I like cammy's shit. I LOVE ROSES THEME! I loved it back in alpha 2 and its goes so fuckin hard this time around.

OST is good....but Third Strike Still craps on it.

EDIT: FLOWCHART IS PERFECT!!!


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 24, 2009)

i tried to get gouken today and i did what gamefaqs said to do and it didnt work i dont kno why. some1 help me plz i got more than enough perfects and an extra ultra finish and i never used a continue. still no gouken.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 24, 2009)

Cammy is okay but yeah she has a hard time getting in on charge characters.

Like vega,honda,guile, of course, are some of her hardest matches. She has matchup problems against the other fireball characters but they are not nearly as hard.


Basically with cammy your objective is to get in and stay in with arrows or cannon spikes, Her hcb+p is very unreliable most of the time I use just it to keep pressure on jumping(back) opponenets; use it sparingly. Hooligan is just a mixup tool and again has to be used sparingly.


But once she is in she is pretty hard to get out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 24, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> i tried to get gouken today and i did what gamefaqs said to do and it didnt work i dont kno why. some1 help me plz i got more than enough perfects and an extra ultra finish and i never used a continue. still no gouken.



Akuma needs to be unlocked and you need to beat arcade mode with him. Then you can start on Gouken with at least 2 perfects, 3 ultra finishes, and no continues. Not sure if this is also needed, but I read that you also need to use someone that you beat the game with already. That's the way I did it and Gouken unlocked for me.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 24, 2009)

Gouken only appears on the second play through with Akuma.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 24, 2009)

Gouken also works with 1 Perfect instead of 2.


EDIT:

I heard Madcatz is making a second batch of sticks that should be shipped in early March. Does that mean I can pick up a TE or SE Stick at the store without a pre-order?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 24, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Gouken only appears on the second play through with Akuma.



Not the case apparantly. Once I unlocked Akuma, I played with Ryu and got Gouken to appear but he didn't unlock. I beat arcade with Akuma, then I played again with Ryu and got to Gouken again. He unlocked the second time.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 24, 2009)

YES you HAVE to use somebody you beat arcade mode with already. If you don't, you just wasted ur time as far as getting Gouken is concerned.

Again, is there a way to listen to the remixes in vs. fights?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome game only wish the females were a little hotter but maybe thats just me also finally I beat Seth!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2009)

Chun-Li is plenty hot as it is.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 24, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Chun-Li is plenty hot as it is.


oops never meant Chun li her alternate costume is perfect I really enjoy her thighs


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> oops never meant Chun li her alternate costume is perfect *I really enjoy her thighs*



Who doesn't? 

Also, who needs to be hotter?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

I just racked up 20 wins in a row in ranked battles 

BUT I got my ass handed to me by NF members


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 24, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> Also, who needs to be hotter?


 Crimson Viper and cammy


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2009)

Surprisingly I agree with you.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2009)

*A little SFIV victory story:* Okay, so basically I was trying to get Gen. In order to do that I have to beat the game with Chun Li. "Shouldn't be hard", I thought. "I'm pretty good with her."

I blow through the characters and then get up to an angry M.Bison 2 characters before I fight my rival. He proceeds to pummel me well over 25 times. I finally buckle down and cheese him to death with heavy jump kicks. I let out a shriek of victory and pose.

I blow pass the other two characters and fight Seth. He cheeses me. Shamelessly. I lose quite a bit of times. I get mad and shout "you're going down, Seth." He beats me again. I calm down and try to be strategic (cheap). He pummels me further. I get into mad mode again. He beigns to beat me worse. I put down the controller for a moment to cool off. Get some iced tea. Check the net. Come back to the game... and guess what? He's much easier. I get close to beating him about 7 times in a row, but no cigar. I get EXTREMELY pissed (like oldin' days "break the controller and sob" pissed) and go at him with everything I have in the very core of my soul. Seth then begins to beat me without even getting to the second round.


HERE'S where my luck changes. I stop, think for a moment... hit the PS button, quit game, and decide to not play this game anymore. I will wait for KZ2 to come out so I can win in something again.

*Now* who's the loser, SFIV?!?!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> -snip-




On another note I have finally gotten through the Ken and Ryu newb fest.  Once I got t 2000 BP's I just switch my settings to "more skilled" opponents and I have been getting my ass handed to me by Guile, Rufus, Dhalsim, Blanka, and even a C Viper.  losing never felt so good


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

I like how people are giving up on the game because of Seth.
In Super Turbo the first character you fight is harder.

New players just don't grasp the concept of blocking, and then hitting when you have the chance.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I like how people are giving up on the game because of Seth.
> In Super Turbo the first character you fight is harder.
> 
> New players just don't grasp the concept of blocking, and then hitting when you have the chance.



Ahh I love the smell of pompous, condescending gamer in the evening! 

Honestly, I was never good at any game in the SF series. Virtua Fighter, Guilty Gear, Soul Calibur... just about any other fighter I can hold my own. Tis' my curse as well as SF's misfortune. It just lost a good friend.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

Blocking is the #1 skill that makes people better.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, blocking. Got it.

Wait...   what happens when he spams the teleport-piledriver?  Aren't I fucked?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Chie said:


> Blocking is the #1 skill that makes people better.



Not against Zangeif's


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 25, 2009)

*Takes note* Blo.....Cking.... Got it!
Thought I already knew, lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Ahh I love the smell of pompous, condescending gamer in the evening!
> 
> Honestly, I was never good at any game in the SF series. Virtua Fighter, Guilty Gear, Soul Calibur... just about any other fighter I can hold my own. Tis' my curse as well as SF's misfortune. It just lost a good friend.


U mad? 
Seth making you quit the game?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Wu Fei:* If that's the case then Cammy ain't got shit on Balrog and Ryu. Vega and Fei Long are on par with suckiness with her.
> 
> *@ Hangat?r:* Nah, only cool kids play on the PS3.





The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lol, I find Cammy to be pretty great so far even though I don't use her.
> 
> And true gangsters play 360.





Toffeeman said:


> Cammy is alright. Still prefer to use Ryu/Ken/Chun-Li over everyone else, but she's alright. Also tried C.Viper for the first time recently and I think she's pretty good too.





Indignant Guile said:


> Cammy is okay but yeah she has a hard time getting in on charge characters.
> 
> Like vega,honda,guile, of course, are some of her hardest matches. She has matchup problems against the other fireball characters but they are not nearly as hard.
> 
> ...



What the hell was I doing when all this Cammy talk was going on 

But yeah charge characters are a bitch. I can't beat a Guile to save my life.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> U mad?



lol, no. Not anymore. That's the beauty of the reset button. 



> Seth making you quit the game?



Well, it all depends on the way you look at it... I say I kept myself from breaking Seth.. via breaking a $60 disc.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2009)

I just seriously fought 8 Akuma's in a row. At least 3 of them were really decent and pretty much stomped on me.

Speaking of matchups, characters that I yet to fight against online:
Cammy, Fei Long, Gen, Abel, E. Honda, Dhalsim, C. Viper, El Fuerte.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 25, 2009)

If it makes you feel that way, should have just rented it. :/


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> lol, no. Not anymore. That's the beauty of the reset button.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it all depends on the way you look at it... I say I kept myself from breaking Seth.. via breaking a $60 disc.



Play online and see how you do.

Also I'm willing to help those who want help and are willing to use it.
I'm not that great in the game(not yet..) But I know things, so ask away!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone up for a quick match? Figured I'd play someone from NF just to see where I stand amongst you peeps.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> If it makes you feel that way, should have just rented it. :/



Of course I'm being a little over-dramatic right now. Even though it frustrates me to no end, I can't in good conscious just *rent* Street Fighter. SFIV is a game you buy blindly and don't even have to play. You own it because it IS Street Fighter. 



> Play online and see how you fair.



I have. I get dealt with in short order for the most part, but it is definitely more fun then single player. 

I'll probably jump back into SFIV someday, folks. Right now the wound on my heart is still fresh. Need mindless shooter.



> Also I'm willing to help those who want help and are willing to use it.
> I'm not that great in the game(not yet..) But I know things, so ask away!



Thanks for the offer... but right now, its bed time. G'night guys.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Speaking of matchups, characters that I yet to fight against online:
> Cammy, Fei Long, Gen, Abel, E. Honda, Dhalsim, C. Viper, El Fuerte.



Really? I've fought all of those. Along with like 500 Kens. In fact I don't think I've lost to one Ken. Well, maybe just one lol. I probably play too much haha.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd figure I'd at least run into someone playing those characters but I guess I haven't played online enough to see them.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea, I think I've played like 700 online matches already. I'm frickin' out of control dude.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

If I had a working stick I would probably have just as much.
Playing on pad is good practice for the GS tournament but limits me way too much.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2009)

Those that use stick, is the octogate really that much better? Lately I've been having issues doing any 236 move on the stick. Had no issues when I first started on launch which irks me.


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> If I had a working stick I would probably have just as much.
> Playing on pad is good practice for the GS tournament but limits me way too much.



I was wondering how you did so well in the GS tournament. I entered that shit and got my ass raped. Fuck the pad.

That's not what I really wanted to post about though.

Tips on 'Sim? Been trying to main with no avail.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo: go to training mode and put the input indicator on and see if it's reading the 3 of the 236 motion. It could be your stick fucking up. 

DEL! Another SIM player!!!
Check SRK. UltraDavid posted tons of info on Sim.

But my general tips are to keep your distance and always try to max out your damage output. 
What exactly do you need help with?
 Mine is awesome. NH stands no chance.
This has a quick rundown.
I can give you more specific details and stuff.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Those that use stick, is the octogate really that much better? Lately I've been having issues doing any 236 move on the stick. Had no issues when I first started on launch which irks me.



It's all preference. Personally I like the 4-way gate/box since it helps soooooo much for charge moves. The gates are very easy to switch out though, so it's not a giant hassle if you're willing to try and swap out an 8-way gate.

@Biscuits: What happened to your stick? I don't wanna play you with the pad disadvantage


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Those that use stick, is the octogate really that much better? Lately I've been having issues doing any 236 move on the stick. Had no issues when I first started on launch which irks me.



I prefer using a square-gate over the octagon. I have for years now.

*Cyckness:* I still giggle a little inside when someone quits the game cause Seth beats them. Yea, you might as well quit, that knocks off another chance of playing a random bad person online.

Edit:
I went over my friends house today and ran some games with him. He was totally tearing it up with Gouken. I can't believe how dangerous Gouken is with an Ultra stored up. I did not know for shit that the Air Parry is done when he does his Demon Flips, so the guessing game is nuts.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

My stick works fine. I just got an inpin converter but All the down motions have trouble registering. It's the stick because I've tested the converter with other pads.
I'll ask my friend to fix it as soon as possible, if not I'll try and borrow one of his old sticks.
I want to practice TK Teleport combos so bad..

Also I would of kept using Sim against you that day if it wasn't for the slight lag. Sim is really bad in lag, probably the worst character. You threw me like 4 times in a row, and I'm usually really good at teching them shits...
I had to use Ryu and I can't do shit on pad. FADC Ultra is out of the question...lol


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I went over my friends house today and ran some games with him. He was totally tearing it up with Gouken. I can't believe how dangerous Gouken is with an Ultra stored up. I did not know for shit that the Air Parry is done when he does his Demon Flips, so the guessing game is nuts.



I hate that his back throw = free ultra. I think that's bullshit IMO.

@Biscuits: Get that shit fixed! I'm dying to play.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

Weird shit about my stick is that it works perfect on PS2. I was doing my Eddie combos just fine. It just fucks up when it gets plugged into a converter.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

Whaaat, fuck that converter. Did you guys mod the converter, too?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

I've tested with 2. I'm gonna try and see how it works with a Pelican one when ever my friend holds another gathering. 
I'm like a race car driver who doesn't have a racecar to practice with, so I gotta use my volkswagen...

The converter is fine, it's the stick. I'm guessing it's the wiring.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

So what's this I hear about the lobby thing? Is it gonna be like where you can join rooms and it'll be like everyone's actually at an arcade machine with winner staying and people switching off?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2009)

Something like that, I guess.

Might be a possible tourney mode in there, too.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm thinking it'll be something similar to HD Remix.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Feb 25, 2009)

There will not be lobbies for a very long time if ever


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a good strategy with Balrog? It's really hard to pull some of his moves when opponents catch up to me and corner me.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

Charge with down+back, not back.
While charging you can do some normals to keep them at a distance or blocking.
For example hold down+back and if they're close or approaching do a normal, if they jump do a headbutt or Hard punch.

Try and always keep a charge.
It's kind of hard trying to explain a charge character.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

2 days old.



> *S +*
> Sagat
> Viper
> Gouki
> ...




Nothing on console characters though.

@ExoSkel: Yea, it is kinda hard to explain charge characters. You have to plan ahead on what you want to do WHILE fighting. It also depends on who you're using. 

With Balrog, his jump-ins are very good and deep, so you'll probably be doing a lot of jump-ins especially vs people without uppercuts. Try to remember to hold a charge immediately after jumping or after doing another charge move as needed. Because his jump-ins and jabs are very good, his grab game is very strong as well, so remember to mix it up with grabs. Also, build enough confidence to run overhead rushes after jab strings(EX it if you feel more comfortable, I think only HP and EX versions link with c.lk). Everyone will be blocking low against you because of Balrog's ridiculous jabs/short and sweep. Not only is it another mix up option, but it's dope when you get them off.

Try not to spam straight rushes too much because they'll get Focus Attacked. Only use it to zone in or chip. If someone's FAing your straights, substitute low uppercut to Armor Break.

Also, learn to link his headbutt(use fierce) to Ultra. Very easy combo, an easy 40%, and doesn't even require meter.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

To avoid confusion it's Japanese so.
Bison = Boxer
Vega = Dictator 
Balrog = Claw

So, sorry Claw players. He still sucks.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 25, 2009)

Claw is the best.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 25, 2009)

I've heard online is nothing but a Ken noob fest...





Is this true?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 25, 2009)

well the real way to unlock akuma which did work for me. is to get a perfect in arcade mode and dont continue. well it actually depends on how many rounds you have it set on. also with gouken it's you have to get a certain amount of perfects, super/ultra combo finishes, first attacks and don't even lose a round. if yous want to know how many depending on which rounds I can check as I don't remember right now. (well this did work for me and it seems to be the right way to unlock them.)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2009)

*@ Adonis:* Yes, majority of the random players online are Ken scrubs. It's best if you with people on SRK or something cause then if they do pick Ken they're more than likely know what they're doing. 

Or you can play with some of us here. I'm pretty scrubby with Ryu if you wanna play. I tinker with Sakura and Rose here and there but they suck shit.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol Guile is a mere B  

Vega still shit i see


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *Cyckness:* I still giggle a little inside when someone quits the game cause Seth beats them.



Only inside? Ah well, glad my triumphant story got some kinda rise out of you. 



> Yea, you might as well quit, that knocks off another chance of playing a random bad person online.



That wasn't nice or encouraging. You and Seth can't come to my birthday party.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2009)

The fuck?      D:


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 25, 2009)

Chie said:


> Tier List



Is that the Tougeki Damashi, one? I posted that a few pages back.

I really don't feel like Viper is that good. But I also have yet to play a good Viper, so who the fuck knows.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *A little SFIV victory story:* Okay, so basically I was trying to get Gen. In order to do that I have to beat the game with Chun Li. "Shouldn't be hard", I thought. "I'm pretty good with her."
> 
> I blow through the characters and then get up to an angry M.Bison 2 characters before I fight my rival. He proceeds to pummel me well over 25 times. I finally buckle down and cheese him to death with heavy jump kicks. I let out a shriek of victory and pose.
> 
> ...



 @ Seth Styling On People

Set it on Easiest to unlock characters.



ExoSkel said:


> Does anyone have a good strategy with Balrog? It's really hard to pull some of his moves when opponents catch up to me and corner me.



Keep a charge, you can charge while attacking so you can throw a few pokes then hit your opponent with some kind of move. Switch up between low dash punch, overhead, and straight to confuse your opponent. Get the timing down for your Turn Around Punch and you'll never have to worry about 90% of the Ken's you'll be fighting online. All of your EX moves absorb one hit. You can link your buffalo headbutt into your ultra.


Its mostly all about keeping a charge.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 25, 2009)

> Safe Jump-ins- The concept of a safe jump-ins is you're opponent is on the ground, you jump in when they're getting up and no matter what they do, it will be safe when landing. If the opponent does nothing and holds back, you'll just hit them while they're blocking. *If they attack, you will land in time so that you will block whatever they do.*


The bolded area is a little misleading. To say "if they attack" makes it seem as if they wake up with crouching fierce, you land and block it, which is not the case. 

If they attack on their wake up with anything other than a perfectly timed reversal (not hard in SF4) that's invincible on start up they get counter hit. If they do use an invincible move, ie. dragon punch or ultra you're jump in will pass through it's invinicible frames, and you will land and block.. Where as if they do not do a reversal, they're forced to block the jump in. Which is optimal for you, because you gain frame advantage on blocka nd you're standing right next to them in place to start a mix up, or if you block their reversal, you're in positin to punish them.

To delve a little further in, because some people might not get the concept, since it doesn't explain why it works.. Jumping attacks have very little landing recovery in fighting games, if any. So when you *time your jump-in to hit in it's last few frames before landing*, which is the most important part, if they do a reversal move typically, there's enough start up frames to it that though, it's invinciblility frames pass through your jump in attack, you land in time to block before their reversal goes into it's active frames.



tl;dr version. make sure your jump attack is timed to hit in the las 3 or so frames before landing and you pass through the invincible frames of their reversal, and land with time to block before it goes active.

Cool tidbit, this works in basically every 2D fighting game out, except for 3S where they can just wake up parry your jump in and reset shit back neutral.. lame.

Also, there's a lot of good info here for newbs, but it should pretty much be merged with the SFIV thread, it would probably be seen by more of the NF SFIV players there anyway since most of them go there to ask these kind of questions.

To those that may know the answer here, does an FA have super armor from frame 1? If so, could one simply do wake up FA, and back dash out..? Provided you don't have your back to the corner..

edit: stop directing mothefuckers to SRK, the site is crashed bad enough as is. Let the newbs crash the servers vai their own discovery, dammit!


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 25, 2009)

I play with Viper a number of times and i just don't see how the fuck she's that high.

I admit her cross up game can be nasty. I luv the jumping LK or HK with an option for L Flame Kick or H Flame Kick for the cross up. 

Also jump canceling moves and being able to quickly roll into an ultra..

I can only guess that if you can do all the canceling and crazy technical shit she might be a beast.

Some of her standing kicks nice.

Her overhead....i fuckin went over a Sonic Boom with that....i was like oh shit, it was a fluke.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I've heard online is nothing but a Ken noob fest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you once you break through that lower level you get to the so pretty good players


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a question about the collector edition. Is one pack of clothes are free or all packs of clothes ?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2009)

One pack, the Grappler.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 25, 2009)

What ? i though all were free for collector edition. So the Collector edition is really shity. I though the good thing in the collector edition was all cothes were free but only one pack ? Shit.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hijPKPqCDvI[/YOUTUBE]

That isn't me, but I'm trying this on the next ken I fight online


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 25, 2009)

How was that shit done? u gotta jump forward to da cannon spike and u gotta execute the move with quarter circle back....WTF.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Who wants to GO RIGHT NOW? PS3.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> How was that shit done? u gotta jump forward to da cannon spike and u gotta execute the move with quarter circle back....WTF.


The ex version you don't have to go back. still doesn't explain the last on though.. Here is the kicker he did it on a 360 controller 


Kenshin said:


> Who wants to GO RIGHT NOW? PS3.



I am at work


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

I stayed from school cause it's -27 C outside. SO SF ALL DAY ERR DAY!


----------



## Akira (Feb 25, 2009)

General question for you guys, what do you all think of Dan?

I know he was listed as F in the Prima guide and has a history of being total shit but I definetly think this is the best incarnation of him so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2009)

He's more viable than he's ever been, but that's still not saying much. His QCB.K are decent, as far as I can tell, but meh.


----------



## njt (Feb 25, 2009)

Akira said:


> General question for you guys, what do you all think of Dan?
> 
> I know he was listed as F in the Prima guide and has a history of being total shit but I definetly think this is the best incarnation of him so far.



Dan rocks D: 

I mean, win someone with KEN and er, it's been done MANY times over. Win with DAN and THEN you got bragging rights :333


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2009)

For the Cammy video, he "tiger knee" the EX Dive Kick to barely leave the ground. It's called Tiger Knee becauase Sagat's old Tiger Knee motion was performed with 2369+K. If you do the reverse input (2147+KK) for Cammy you get all the input of the Dive Kick plus a jump so she will instantly leave the ground and perform the move. From the looks of it I think she did the last Dive Kick normally so maybe he hit 21478+K to get a normal one.

This method can be used for a lot of aerial special moves like Akuma's air fireball, however, it's not as good of an idea to do that with Akuma compared to the CvS2 version. This was how Cable comboed multiple Air Hyper Viper Beam in MvC2 and the TK method is also used by Dhalsim in this game to air teleport as low as possible to the ground to combo in his BnB combo.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Duy is kicking my ass...


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't care what any of you mother fuckers say.

Fuck Zangief and Blanka.

Bullshit characters >_>


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 25, 2009)

i knew it was tiger knee'd....i just thought she had to jump a certain way in order to do the cannon spike. I didn't think she'd be able to do it to that degree shown in the vid.

And fuck El Fuerte. Bitch is annoying as all fuckin hell. I was finally able to fight people at higher skill levels...My Balrog gets respect across the board...but dammnit El Fuerte in a pro's hand is the most annoying son of a bitch ever. my gawd.

I took out a nasty Sagat, Bison, but lost seven fuckin times in a row dealing with the constant cross ups and shit.

....I really need to throw morality out the window dealing with people because i can't bring myself to continue doing such annoying things like that. 

But it was a good session....I don't think i'll be caught blindsided by any El Fuerte ever again....unless someone actually has the infinite down perfectly....but thats just too much work for them....they're better off continuously crossing up, mixing in a slide and whatnot.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 25, 2009)

Seth is causing me grief!


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

My stick is working! It just randomly tried it out and it works. It some times doesn't read my downforward motions but it's o.k.
I can finally add TK teleport to my mixups. Gay shit is, that online I have to delay the button presses a bit more than usual.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been fucking shit up with Abel and Ryu the past week. WHAT ABOUT YOOO GUISE?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been raping with KEN!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2009)

Just got my PS3 copy in hand after a week of waiting. I'm so breaking this in *right now*!


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I've been raping with KEN!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Pick Ken already!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it just me, or whenever I turn the option to American VA to Seth, it seems like I'm fighting Emperor Charles Zi Brittania? 

ROFL, Ken charts. XDDDDDD


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 25, 2009)

Shouryuuken, EX Focus Cancel, Dash, Metsu Hadouken is so satisfying to do now that I can do it on pad.

Focus Attack and EX Tatsumaki (corner) were all well and good as far as setups go (and in the case of the later, sexy to boot), but they just don't have the oomph that Shouryuuken has.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

Try shoryuken > FADC > EX tatsu > Ultra (only in the corner)

All of your happiness put into one combo lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 25, 2009)

Chie said:


> I don't care what any of you mother fuckers say.
> 
> Fuck Zangief and Blanka.
> 
> Bullshit characters >_>



been there....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 25, 2009)

I still have trouble pulling off FADCs, maybe it's the EX2... 1/2 the time I do a EX Focus Attack instead.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 25, 2009)

i pull the FADC off...but then its a bitch doing the move i want to follow up with sometimes. half the time i end up doing another shoryuken instead of my the ultra.

Finally fought a bomb ass Sagat....this fool makes me feel like i'm fuckin Mario fighting Bowser....crossin that bridge wit fireballs and hammers and shit comin at me. If theres one fault i see alot amongst Sagats, is that they are so prone to Kick the fuckin sky.....

I'm Balrog....headbutt.....then Ultra. U better stop thinkin i'm gonna jump in fool cause thats all youre gonna eat.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I still have trouble pulling off FADCs, maybe it's the EX2... 1/2 the time I do a EX Focus Attack instead.



I do the same thing, just remember to hold down the FA and dash. You might be releasing the FA and dash.

You can also do this, when you hit the FA hit Forward+FA. This way you get the first input of the forward in there already so you only need to tap forward one more time. That's how people instantly FA into a dash to go through fireballs or escape situations.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 25, 2009)

^I'll try that out now, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

I think Sim rapes Blanka... 
Blanka lands on Jab Fireball after an EX roll, not a good trade for SIM but if you're up why not?
All Rolls get punished by Fierce.
Teleports and slides help against cross up attempts.


----------



## Noah (Feb 25, 2009)

Heh. Good to see C.Viper isn't in the Kenscreen yet. I'm winning fairly consistently with her now. She plays kinda like a shoto, but she doesn't feel like one.

Too bad the character design is shit.


----------



## njt (Feb 26, 2009)

Chie said:


> I don't care what any of you mother fuckers say.
> 
> Fuck Zangief and Blanka.
> 
> Bullshit characters >_>



;.;

They are just tricky


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

People really like Ken.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 26, 2009)

Remember that Ryu player Pungko doing all that fancy FAs and stuff someone linked a while back. Well I think I just beat him earlier on PSN, pwuahhahaha, stole his precious 100 BP.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't post this in ths SFIV thread simply because I know the post will get lost. It did require some effort finding all of these guides and setting them up. I want to give people who are new or are struggling a chance to learn. I myself am still learning and am nowhere near good.

I did, however, win round one at the GameStop national SFIV tournament, but that's nothing to brag about. The competition was weak, no offense to those I played. I'm hoping to win round two, but not expecting anything.

Yeah, SRK has been impossible to get onto latley. So many new people are joining because of the release of SFIV. I think it's up to SRK to get a better server, we all know the owner _should_ have this capability.

Regarding the safe jump-in, a safe jump-in is safe regardless of what the opponent does. Either you hit them, you hit them and they block, or they attack and you land in time and block. Anything else isn't a safe jump-in, because that would defeat the prupose of it's existence. I don't really understand what your post meant. Were you disputing what I wrote, or agreeing?


----------



## Sand Coffin (Feb 26, 2009)

So why was my thread deleted?

Cmon now, I know this forum is better than that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2009)

Sand Coffin said:


> Regarding the safe jump-in, a safe jump-in is safe regardless of what the opponent does. Either you hit them, you hit them and they block, or they attack and you land in time and block. Anything else isn't a safe jump-in, because that would defeat the prupose of it's existence. I don't really understand what your post meant. Were you disputing what I wrote, or agreeing?



That's basically what I wrote, if you read the whole thing.. I just added a little more detail for people who might not get the concept with out understanding why it works and why it's good.

Also, thread's not deleted, it's just been merged.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2009)

I can log into SRK just fine... 
It's never busy for me.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2009)

I almost quit today.  I got my ass handed to me by a Bison, and a Sagat, and it almost broke me


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 26, 2009)

bison is more annoying than sagat to me. I'm just glad folks cant throw after the scissors kick like in the old games. shit that was annoying.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 26, 2009)

> Contrary to popular belief, Dan had other students other than Sakura. The problem is, his former students weren't even able to endure Dan's awesome 50-minute work out video (they lasted only 3 minutes of it) and decided to break away from his school. They are now known as SNK's Kyokugen Karate school.


 

saw that on gamefaqs forums, made me lmao....


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2009)

You done fucked up. Never EVER! Check Gamefaqs' Forums!


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 26, 2009)

but I did it for the lulz....


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2009)

I read Umehara learned SF via gamefaqs.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 26, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I almost quit today.  I got my ass handed to me by a Bison, and a Sagat, and it almost broke me



It could be difficult for people who don't know the matchup to fight a Bison who knows what he's doing. You have to watch how he likes to poke and take your time to jump in on him. You're gonna have to see if he has a charge or not either, because EX Headstomps has full body invincibility during the whole animation. Don't let him scare you too much with continuous Scissors either, eventually he will get pushed back through your blocking and make good judgement on when to jump out. He can s.Roundhouse you if you do this, so watch it. Bison is just too nasty, he doesn't even need to sit and charge all day to land his Scissor Kick combos. He has enough time to dash at you and do the BnB into it.

Sagat rapes Cammy for free, no kind of real discussion there. If you wanna learn the Bison matchup hit up my friend "minhhoang" on PSN. He and I would play tons of matches late at night when we're done with work, school, etc. I swear we played for like 2-3hrs. yesterday running Ryu vs. Bison all night and the score was pretty much dead even.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 26, 2009)

@Biscuit and Sensei

Gamefaqs board are funny.....even when they are serious


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> -snip-


Yeah I know against a Sagat Cammy has only a hope and a prayer .  

I think I was just upset that I realized I am better than scrubs but worse than average SF players. I am okay now, it doesn't matter if I have to lose 1000 times to improve 5% I am willing to do it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2009)

I was just playin. 

But yeah, 4chan is funny sometimes, too, doesn't mean it doesn't kill brain cells.


----------



## njt (Feb 26, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah I know against a Sagat Cammy has only a hope and a prayer .
> 
> I think I was just upset that I realized I am better than scrubs but worse than average SF players. I am okay now, it doesn't matter if I have to lose 1000 times to improve 5% I am willing to do it.



yeah, if only the connection won't keep breaking 

Anyway fun game :333 And nights (morning, really )


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2009)

njt said:


> yeah, if only the connection won't keep breaking
> 
> Anyway fun game :333 And nights (morning, really )



Nice one.  Also you were the first person I tried my gouken against so feel special


----------



## Akira (Feb 26, 2009)

Kaze I'm starting to feel like someone at Capcom doesn't want us to have matches, the connection is always so shit!

But anyway, GGs Ronin, apologies for the scrubby Akuma and Abel lol. I got a few tips for you though:

When you play as Ryu don't spam tatsus so much, and try and do something other than a shoryuken on wakeup lol, it was easy to just hop back and fireball you to oblivion with Akuma. Also don't just randomly throw out Ultras, it basically never works.

But as a whole your Ryu _definetly_ improved as our matches went on


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice matches Biscuits. I had to go really quick but I'll be back on later tonight. I'm going to have to eat now. 

Your Zangief is good. He's way to annoying


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 26, 2009)

Akira said:


> But anyway, GGs Ronin, apologies for the scrubby Akuma and Abel lol. I got a few tips for you though:
> 
> When you play as Ryu don't spam tatsus so much, and try and do something other than a shoryuken on wakeup lol, it was easy to just hop back and fireball you to oblivion with Akuma. Also don't just randomly throw out Ultras, it basically never works.
> 
> But as a whole your Ryu _definetly_ improved as our matches went on





Thanks for the critique. I will be on later tonite practicing I would like to play you in a few days, see what I need to work on. Again, thanks for the matches and pointers.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 26, 2009)

I just came back from a SF4 meeting we had, it was a blast, this game owns so much 

I'll post later some videos from a little tournament we had.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The fuck?      D:



I take it you were responding to the last post I made here. It was a response to a SFIV help thread that got merged into this one... making my post look like I was saying thanks to no one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 26, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I almost quit today.  I got my ass handed to me by a Bison, and a Sagat, and it almost broke me


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 26, 2009)

So here's a story:

So my local GameStop got in two copies of SFIV for PS3 yesterday.
I had $40 cash on me, flat. My brother said he would throw in the rest of the money required. He got off work at 7, so that's when he said he would pick it up (I would have to give him my $40).

At 7:07PM, I called him, and asked him if he was still going. He said he called the GameStop, and they had sold 1 copy, meaning only 1 copy remained there. Then what he told me next hurt me, he told me how he had forgot his debit card with our mother. I was torn apart. He then proceeded to tell me that he would let his friend that works with him go and buy the copy, since he also wanted it, and went on to say that whenever a next shipment comes in, we can get it then. We ask around and most places say they wont be getting it for about a month.

This all happened yesterday. Thus the story of a Street Fighter IV-less man.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn, not a copy of SF4 in a month? I'm pretty sure you can find it at other stores.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

They have tons of copies at the EB games near my place for the 360, I mean tons.,The PS3 copies are selling quick but they do have a steady flow of new shipments coming in every other day.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 26, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Damn, not a copy of SF4 in a month? I'm pretty sure you can find it at other stores.


Hopefully. 


Kenshin said:


> They have tons of copies at the EB games near my place for the 360, I mean tons.,The PS3 copies are selling quick but they do have a steady flow of new shipments coming in every other day.



Where do you live? I'm in Canada, Toronto ON actually.
In my area, most of the places are sold out. A BlockBuster did have it for rental for both consoles, but who really wants to rent SFIV? Lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

^ I live in Calgary. 


Lol and yeah, there really isn't a reason to rent SF, you know exactly what you're getting into lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

Who wants to play SF on PS3 right now?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone know if Ken gets a black color for his costume? That's the only reason I'd bother with time or survival.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 26, 2009)

I know that his alt. is black/can be black. Lol, I'm no help.
I played IV for about an hour, and I can easily say that I play best with Chun Li and El Fuerte, just like I predicted. 
But after that, I hadn't filled my SF fix, I tried to play Alpha 3 Max on my PSP, but it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright, anyone wanna play right now? I'm on either console.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm down to play a couple matches.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 27, 2009)

GT or PSN? Get on right now


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 27, 2009)

GT: ReBohab, it's in the matchmaking thread.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Edit: Here's a post by S-Kill regarding the expansion.


I'm glad there will be an expansion coming up with some most needed enhancements. I look forward to it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 27, 2009)

Just saw the expansion notes. Nothing too major but I like the subtle changes.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah... Unfortunately, I'm unable to play on 360 right now. Until next time.

Any PS3ers down?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in the situation as Sonikku Tilt. I've been waiting on the shipment of my pre-ordered collectors edition to come in, I've been waiting since the day SFIV was released....that's way too long for a man to have to deal with SFIV-less.

I'll get my PS3 in March, be nice to see how good everyone is by then.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

So who are the PS3 players here? 

I want to know when I get mine this week.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 27, 2009)

Duy, Biscuits, Me.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 27, 2009)

Violent-nin I feel you buddy. I already have my PS3, just trying to scavenge for the game.  I don't know how much longer I can wait.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh wow, I refuse to play this game any longer without a fight stick...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh wow, I refuse to play this game any longer without a fight stick...



What is a fight stick? 

What system are you playing on?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh wow, I refuse to play this game any longer without a fight stick...



Are you playing the PS3 or 360 version?

The PS3 controller is easier for me to pull moves off on the analog stick, as it has a far larger circle to move the stick around in.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What is a fight stick?



You nub. 

Link removed



or any other arcade stick.



Goofy Titan said:


> Are you playing the PS3 or 360 version?
> 
> The PS3 controller is easier for me to pull moves off on the analog stick, as it has a far larger circle to move the stick around in.


PS3.

It doesn't matter which version I'm using. I find both analog sticks fucking blow for fighting games in general.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2009)

Doh, my chrome 360 finally red ringed on me.  Thank god they're so cheap now.  Time to put my Bison dollars to use.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Violent-nin I feel you buddy. I already have my PS3, just trying to scavenge for the game.  I don't know how much longer I can wait.



I just can't wait for this damn month to end so I can get my hands on the game and console sometime in March.  

I'm praying that they call me tomorrow or Monday to let me know they finally got the shipment in. Right now I'm using Brawl and Starcraft to fill the void, and I'm already sick of Brawl. 

----

Wow, MB is the 4th person these past 2 days I've heard of getting the red ring of death....fantastic product Microsoft.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> You nub.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Link doesn't work.

Oh a Arcade stick, I hate those things. 

and yes I know how to use one, doesn't make me like those inaccurate input things anymore.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 27, 2009)

Chie, we gots to play soon, I need the Balrog practice.

I made friends with some Rog player after I took 101 BP from him in Ranked match. We ran a long set of games, at first it was running like 10-10 even. Then he just smashed my face 10 games in a row when it got really late. 

Random Headbutts always gets me.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 27, 2009)

Got my Chun Li pad yesterday and spent quite a few hours using it. It feels like heaven~.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyway as I mentioned before, we had a SF4 session the other day, and we had a little tournament in the end of the session, we split into 2 teams, 4 people each, I was the Ryu player and the first one from my team to play ( it was my first time playing SF4 too, so be nice  ):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6hW_INp-A0&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fMdhuFuowA&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9HLvED8cyM&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPaIrJcP2rc&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twgMXqf4IYg&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBewy92WFrE&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 27, 2009)

Wtf, upcomming Tourny here in the Netherlands they banned Seth.
Well, ok I suppose, but I thought I'd ask them why.

They couldnt even give me a reason, it basically was "he's the boss lol"
I mean, sure it's not really known if playable Seth is broken or not, but when I told these guys that Seth has the lowest HP in the game they were like: "Really?"


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 27, 2009)

All characters should be legal until they exploit shit to get tourney wins.
If Seth/Gouken are banned then Sagat should as well, which is not gonna happen.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 27, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Doh, my chrome 360 finally red ringed on me.  Thank god they're so cheap now.  Time to put my Bison dollars to use.



didn't you put an extra fan on that so that wouldn't happen?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 27, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> didn't you put an extra fan on that so that wouldn't happen?



All that does is delay it a bit more. I think if it's one of the older models it will get the red ring no matter what.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> All that does is delay it a bit more. I think if it's one of the older models it will get the red ring no matter what.



i Recently traded mine for an arcade jasper unit... mostly because of the HDMI (which mine didn't have) and the internal storage...

i already had a HDD so i didn't regret it


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 27, 2009)

Just cleared all of HARD Trial with Ryu. Only took me about 10 minutes.

Hard not to feel manly doing such manly combos.

Biscuits, sorry mate, having the usual PSN connection issues, plus I've got company round now. We'll talk on MSN later, ok?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm switching over to Balrog now. His turtling game is waaaaaay too solid and fun to pass up.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 27, 2009)

I heard Seth and Gouken have been banned so far on SRK.

Duy, lets roll?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 27, 2009)

Chie said:


> I heard Seth and Gouken have been banned so far on SRK.
> 
> Duy, lets roll?



Hrm...I wanna know more as to why Gouken is banned. Having a throw -> Ultra doesn't really justify it to me yet. I would say that Air Parry is insanely good though.

Sorry, I can't play right now I gotta finish up doing some homework first. Maybe later tonight or something.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't think i've played a good enough Gouken to find justification in banning him...the fuckin throw into ultra is fuckin annoying tho especially when he's low in life and ur just under 50%...

Seth.... Sonic + Shoryuken = gtfoutta here.....Sonic Boom + Yoga Teleport +Dhalsim arms +Shoryuken + SPINing PILEDRIVER = ban


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 28, 2009)

I played boxer tonight at boy's house, new main, imo.


----------



## Emery (Feb 28, 2009)

As with any other Street Fighter game; I'm raping through the modes with Ken first.  I just beat it on Hard.  

I'll start playing online as soon as I finish the hardest mode.


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2009)

Is Ken actually that good?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)

Segan said:


> Is Ken actually that good?



Nah.

Sagat, Gief, and Balrog are all definitely better than Ken..


----------



## Emery (Feb 28, 2009)

For me, yeah.  I've been using Ken as my main since Street Fighter II when I was a little kid.  I just know the character well.  My other favorites to play were Charlie and Gen from the Alpha series.  I may start using Gen after I've unlocked him.  Right now, I only have Sakura and Dan unlocked.



> Nah.
> 
> Sagat, Gief, and Balrog are all definitely better than Ken..



Depends on the player.  Give me a few days and I'll play against you online (if you have the PS3 version, that is.)


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)

Emery said:


> For me, yeah.  I've been using Ken as my main since Street Fighter II when I was a little kid.  I just know the character well.  My other favorites to play were Charlie and Gen from the Alpha series.  I may start using Gen after I've unlocked him.  Right now, I only have Sakura and Dan unlocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the player.  Give me a few days and I'll play against you online (if you have the PS3 version, that is.)



360 version only


----------



## Emery (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm kinda drunk still but I'll let you know what's up.

Ken doesn't have big damage potential like Ryu or other top tiers. He relies heavily on mixups unlikes Ryu who can take 30% your life simply with just 2 stock of meter and an Ultra. Everything Sagat does, does a ton of damage and lets not start with Balrog and Zangief about damage. 

I'll play you tomorrow Emery. Had a little bit too much today so I can't go online and run some games.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 28, 2009)

It's real easy to zone out Zangief with Ken once you've gotten enough experience against Gief players.


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2009)

Likewise I can imagine Gief players easily deal with Ken once they have enough experience with Ken players.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 28, 2009)

Why does everyone have to pick Balrog now? This is bullcrap >_>


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2009)

xD

I'd main Dudley again if he was in the game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)

Chie said:


> Why does everyone have to pick Balrog now? This is bullcrap >_>



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBHxXufqOEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 28, 2009)

I've finally come across a bunch of different Cammy and Boxer players, feels refreshing but screwed me up a bit since I'm used to fighting Kens. Luckily I haven't come across an overly agressive Boxer player, that guy is nuts with damage potential.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol This Ken talk is hilarious.

He can't zone Gief, he can try but it's not happening. Once Gief has meter for EX it's a wrap.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 28, 2009)

Balrog is the fuckin man. My best person....but i never play with him in ranked matches....Vega only....i dunno what i'm tryin to prove. I was at 1800+ BP then i lost off some bitchassness. lost a crap load of points too. I do good against good players except when dealing with Sagat and Bison. Gief im pretty good at reading and poking but i'll fuck up eventually or i'll get negligent and end up in gameovercorner...well the double backflip lol had me switch spots once. But i don't expect that happen much at all.

Ken is so garbage. every single ken ive lost to could only win off old fuckin gimmicks. only skill they have knowing where to jump in from to cross up or deep jumpin to bitch grab.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 28, 2009)

I just had fucking epic match on XBL.

Ken vs Ken. I win first round, he wins second round, both very close. Third round and we're both low on health, out of nowhere I hit him with an Ex-Shoryuken then unleashed a Shinryuken as he was recovering to win the match. Well chuffed with myself.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 28, 2009)

stopped reading @ ken vs. ken....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 28, 2009)

Local GameStop and EBGames status: Still no shipment. 
Dear God, how long will I have to wait?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 28, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> stopped reading @ ken vs. ken....



LOL, you too eh?

All I coud think about was


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 28, 2009)

Been playing my brothers new copy on the 360 most of the day, and it's moved right to the top of my must buy list. Definitely the online game my PS3 needs.


----------



## Emery (Feb 28, 2009)

What's with all the Ken hate, seriously?  It's ridiculous.  Don't compare every Ken player to the inexperienced newbies you see online.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry if you're offended, but I've yet to face one semi-decent Ken....or any shotos for that matter.

It's HDR all over again.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 28, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Lol This Ken talk is hilarious.
> 
> He can't zone Gief, he can try but it's not happening. Once Gief has meter for EX it's a wrap.



He can do a pretty okay job. I think the f.Forward can hit a Lariat during the animation. EX Gloves is actually unsafe on block so Ken can reversal Shoryu it.

Anyone wanna play?
I need to practice on my Balrog.


----------



## Emery (Feb 28, 2009)

I've faced plenty of decent Kens.  I consider myself to be one of the better Ken players.  Ryu focuses more on single-hit damage, whereas Ken relies more on speed and multi-hit damage.  I just prefer Ken's style.  If you can get past the fact that not everyone uses the same jump/hi kick/sweep/shoryuken/throw pattern, then maybe you'd realize that he's not a bad character.



> Anyone wanna play?
> I need to practice on my Balrog.



Are you on PS3?  If so, I'll play you in a couple of days.  I want to finish the hardest mode before I get online, just to make sure I'm up to par.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 28, 2009)

Who said Ken is bad? I love Ken...I just hate how everyone uses him online (everyone that I've played anyways)

If you got SF4 for the PS3, hit me up sometime!


----------



## Akira (Feb 28, 2009)

Emery said:


> Are you on PS3?  If so, I'll play you in a couple of days.  *I want to finish the hardest mode before I get online, just to make sure I'm up to par.*



Don't bother. Playing against the computer will teach you bad habits which will bite you in the ass if you play against real people, so you should start playing online as soon as possible.


----------



## Emery (Feb 28, 2009)

Dude, I've been playing Street Fighter games since the early 90's and I've owned pretty much all of them except the EX games.  I've played against a ton of people.  Playing against the computer won't change my style of gameplay, since I'm already so used to playing against real people.  I just simply want to beat the game at max difficulty before I move to facing other people.  That's how I've been with pretty much every Street Fighter game.


----------



## Akira (Feb 28, 2009)

Emery said:


> Dude, I've been playing Street Fighter games since the early 90's and I've owned pretty much all of them except the EX games.  I've played against a ton of people.  Playing against the computer won't change my style of gameplay, since I'm already so used to playing against real people.  I just simply want to beat the game at max difficulty before I move to facing other people.  That's how I've been with pretty much every Street Fighter game.



Same here, I assumed it was your first SF or something, my bad.

Don't forget to post your PSN ID in the SF4 matchmaking thread when you want to play online though!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2009)

Emery you are taking the Ken comments too personally.  Play online for like an hour and 80% of the people you fight will be Ken, and they will run that diagram to the T.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Feb 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Local GameStop and EBGames status: Still no shipment.
> Dear God, how long will I have to wait?




Well my copy has been mailed a week ago!!!!! and i still dont have it 

Worse i ordered 2 copies and none have arrived.... it saved me aprox 20 euro's and causes me 1 week of pain and anguish (still counting )


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Local GameStop and EBGames status: Still no shipment.
> Dear God, how long will I have to wait?



I know, it's a pain in the fucking ass. Last time I talked to them they said I'll get mine this Monday. 

Sonikku if you plan on maining my Chun Li then I hope your satisfied with being the 2nd best Chun Li player in our region. I've been maining Chun Li and Ken since SFII, but since so many people are whoring Ken to death I doubt I'll use him competitively.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 28, 2009)

Violent-nin, I won't tell you a lie, I'm decent with Chun. Assuming you are getting the PS3 version, we can run some matches to see who's better.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 28, 2009)

Man, more anime on this game? I wonder what's the story on this trailer.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 28, 2009)

what the shit?

so they officially retconned the hell out of Akuma fucking Bison up? 

speaking on these animes, the artwork looks like complete crap. Folks stay lookin like idiots.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Violent-nin, I won't tell you a lie, I'm decent with Chun. Assuming you are getting the PS3 version, we can run some matches to see who's better.



Oh I already know I'll be better. 

Yeah I'll be getting a PS3 version, you'll have more time to practice but it's all good. I'll probably send E.Honda @ your first. 

PS. My Set > Yours.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm cheating my way through achievemnts/trophies 

those things have destroyed the way i play games


----------



## Akira (Feb 28, 2009)

God that anime looks _terrible_, the animation was laughable.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 28, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh I already know I'll be better.
> 
> Yeah I'll be getting a PS3 version, you'll have more time to practice but it's all good. I'll probably send E.Honda @ your first.
> 
> PS. My Set > Yours.



Lol, I don't know if I'll be getting in more practice. Called GameStop and EB today again and they said they might be getting some in on Monday or Tuesday, meaning if they do come in, they can still get sold out quickly. 

Also, lol, we will see who is the better man.  I look forward to our matches. And I'll probably challenge your Honda with El Fuerte. 

PS. I'm not finished my set as yet, all in due time, my friend.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 28, 2009)

Man, I want Dudley to be in an update or add-on. Just to show that he's better than Balrog/Bison.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2009)

the Animation looks like shit but It looks like its Focusing o n Bison which automatically makes it better then the last couple of Street fighter animes

Its kinda depressing its So hard to make a Good street fighter Adaption


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Lol, I don't know if I'll be getting in more practice. Called GameStop and EB today again and they said they might be getting some in on Monday or Tuesday, meaning if they do come in, they can still get sold out quickly.
> 
> Also, lol, we will see who is the better man.  I look forward to our matches. And I'll probably challenge your Honda with El Fuerte.
> 
> PS. I'm not finished my set as yet, all in due time, my friend.



Oh you'll get more time to play it without a doubt, but when I get my hands on the game finally it will be armageddon. 

Haha bring it on, I'll eventually learn everyone but Chun Li is my girl. 

Even when your done, my set will still be far better.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 28, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh you'll get more time to play it without a doubt, but when I get my hands on the game finally it will be armageddon.
> 
> Haha bring it on, I'll eventually learn everyone but Chun Li is my girl.
> 
> Even when your done, my set will still be far better.



Lol, bring it to the ring, and we'll see. 

Also, once my set is complete it'll be just about as godly as Seth.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2009)

Haha we'll see.

Respond to my PM already.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> the Animation looks like shit but It looks like its Focusing o n Bison which automatically makes it better then the last couple of Street fighter animes
> 
> Its kinda depressing its So hard to make a Good street fighter Adaption



The alpha movie was fricken awesome despite the main villain totally suckin balls. Ryu was so epic in that shit....pissed me the fuck off how they didn't show the main fuckin fight, Akuma vs. Ryu.

Alpha Generations....uhhh...meh...lol at kamehameha. The hand to hand shit was good tho. 

Street Fighter 2 V was an interesting alternate universe....shit was sorta homo at times. booty tight jeans is NOT the business. 

we can't forget the great street fighter adaption ever....the US cartoon! IT WAS DELICIOUS!


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 28, 2009)

I have Alpha Generations and it's pretty whack.


And the US Street Fighter made Guile look like Jesus.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a nasty message from a guy after our match.  He was a Ken that just kept jumping and I felt compelled to only use Cammy's air throw, and her canon spike 

Him: "Why don't you go to training mode and learn more than 2 fucking moves"

Me: "Why didn't you just stop jumping"

I am still waiting for his response


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 1, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I got a nasty message from a guy after our match.  He was a Ken that just kept jumping and I felt compelled to only use Cammy's air throw, and her canon spike
> 
> Him: "Why don't you go to training mode and learn more than 2 fucking moves"
> 
> ...


Lol what a dumb ass.

If he keeps jumping than you can use all the anti-air you want. He should've just stopped jumping.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2009)

That's a big part of what separates the good players from the bad. Good players learn from their mistakes while bad players fall into the same traps then bitch about it after.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 1, 2009)

I remember one match I played when I was very tired where I was Gouken and I kept jumping over and over again into a crouched Ryu who just kept doing heavy uppercuts before I could land a hit until I had full ultra and then I got frustrated and caught him in a crazy ass combo that ended in my ultra finishing him. Then he messaged me saying I should go do trials.


I lol'ed back @ him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I have Alpha Generations and it's pretty whack.
> 
> 
> *And the US Street Fighter made Guile look like Jesus.*


it was a Faithful Adaption


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm surprised I didn't get any funny hatemail yet. I use to get a bunch when I was playing HD Remix. The only hatemail I got so far was from some fool who said nothing but "how rude :[", how weak.

My friend however got a bunch of hatemail for playing a runaway Akuma. He's a pretty solid player too so these scrubs can't even touch him, lol.


----------



## Akira (Mar 1, 2009)

I never get hatemail but then again I'm not very good lol.

I did get a really funny rage disconnect the other day though, he left literally as soon as I landed the raging demon with Akuma.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

I did the run away Akuma thing and got the message; "This game isn't a shooter kid"


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> it was a Faithful Adaption



gtfo.

Guile isn't important at all. He needs to go home and be a family man.

Charlie was the true hero. 

That show was so fuckin terrible. How in the fuck did Ken beat Akuma?!



then Ken was the cockiest friend ever. I remember Ryu getting pissed and Shinku Tatsumaki'd the shit out of Ken.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> The alpha movie was fricken awesome



No it wasn't. It was average at best.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 1, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> That's a big part of what separates the good players from the bad. Good players learn from their mistakes while bad players fall into the same traps then bitch about it after.



All I learn is to aviod them flaming shoryuen....or block then sweep.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 1, 2009)

Hopefully, I can get the game tomorrow, as my local GS and EB are expecting shipments in tomorrow.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> No it wasn't. It was average at best.



What he said.

@Sonikku

Yeah, good luck to you and me both man.

I see you were too scared to fight me in Brawl last night though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol, thanks.
And I just literally saw the PM you sent me. 
I'm sorry, even if I seen it earlier, I couldn't take you up on your offer.
No wi-fi atm.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, here comes a dumbass question...

How do you do a tornado kick, while staying in place?

I keep trying, but he keeps moving.

I have seen players do it, their character blinks and he does a tornado kick in place.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 1, 2009)

Need to EX it to stay in place.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 1, 2009)

is it me or did they give Sagat every advantage in this game? i mean come on high priorty, long reach, speed, quick followups, high defense... im not a Street fighter expert so don't over react but WTF


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 1, 2009)

Never tried Sagat in this game as yet.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay so after beating the Game with most players, it is safe to say that SF3 is gonna get constantly pushed back continuity wise. There are a ton of threads that need to be wrapped up.  The "power of nothinness" and the random kid Boxer saves. I am quite intrigued

Sagat is top tier, You basically have to play a perfect game just to MAYBE win


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 2, 2009)

Still waiting to get my my copy.. I will soon! lol

Anxious to play with everyone here


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 2, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Still waiting to get my my copy.. I will soon! lol
> 
> Anxious to play with everyone here



I hear that. Hopefully I'll be getting it tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is it me or did they give Sagat every advantage in this game? i mean come on high priorty, long reach, speed, quick followups, high defense... im not a Street fighter expert so don't over react but WTF



Sagat is good in every game. Get used to it.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is it me or did they give Sagat every advantage in this game? i mean come on high priorty, long reach, speed, quick followups, high defense... im not a Street fighter expert so don't over react but WTF


You gotta take advantage of his size (huge hitbox) and shitty mobility.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 2, 2009)

Chie said:


> Sagat is good in every game. Get used to it.



he wasn't like this in the capcom vs SNK series


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> he wasn't like this in the capcom vs SNK series



What..?

Sagat is one of the best characters in CvS2...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2009)

He's the best character in CVS2...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought A-Bison was the best. Either way, they're both simply the top characters in CvS2...


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 2, 2009)

Does this game come anywhere near close to the hype?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Does this game come anywhere near close to the hype?



It's basically dependent on how much you love this game. If you've really enjoyed Street Fighter, you'll like it. If you just played it casually at a friend's house or something and that's it, you'll most likely not like it.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

Honestly the best part to me is online.  Seth ruined Arcade single player for me


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2009)

In CvS2 Sagat was the best character followed by Blanka. The rest is a toss up between A-Bison, A-Sakura, Cammy, and Vega. If it makes everyone feel better...Sagat wasn't top in the Alpha series and CvS1. 

Hey Chie, do you know or have a list of characters who can't get linked after Balrog's EX Overhead? It whiffs quite often on Blanka, but then again the Headbutt combo even whiffs on him. I have a feeling I'm just hitting the EX Overhead way too far for any link to get off.


----------



## Emery (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone here been playing Fei Long?  I find him to be quite fun to play.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

Emery said:


> Has anyone here been playing Fei Long?  I find him to be quite fun to play.



I am not very good with him, but I love playing him.  I found out that on his ultra, that if either of his low punches connects it will start the cut scene animation.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hey Chie, do you know or have a list of characters who can't get linked after Balrog's EX Overhead? It whiffs quite often on Blanka, but then again the Headbutt combo even whiffs on him. I have a feeling I'm just hitting the EX Overhead way too far for any link to get off.



The Headbutt from Rush Overhead doesn't work on Abel, Blanka, and Balrog. I'm not too sure about Abel, but there's one more character that it doesn't work on and I think it's him. 

So yea, you have to substitute for Rush Straight instead of Headbutt. And instead of c.lk you have to use c.mp. C.jab might work but I don't remember(probably character specific).

PS: I haven't been hitting my overheads to c.lk > headbutt lately. Pissing me off >_>



Emery said:


> Has anyone here been playing Fei Long?  I find him to be quite fun to play.



I've been using him on the side. He doesn't have anything spectacular.

- His Rekka(3 hit punch combo) has a lot of range, so you might be able to surprise people from far away.

- He has a shoryu, go figure.

- Chicken wing is a good move to get inside your opponent, same reason for his Rekka(surprising + range). EX version goes through fireballs/beats normals.

- Normals/Links are decent. C.hp is buff as hell, but that's about it. His crouching kicks blow and have no range. He has a command overhead normal which is a pretty decent move since it goes over low attacks. Jumping HK is pretty good.

- Best part of his game is probably his cross-up. It gives him options and makes his command grab(Fei Long took Yun/Yang's Tenshin command grab) pretty useful.

- FA has long range and it's fast. Say like Ryu's but with more range and faster. Yea, it's really good. The only legitimate way to get off your Ultra. And thanks to his really good FA, you're gonna get it more than often compared to other characters.

I'm no expert, but just simply just a decent character.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2009)

so jump ins are my ultimate weakness in this game.
not only can i not do them properly, but i fall for them 70 percent of the time, which 
ends in my defeat. its rather depressing, im good in this game, but ultimately i fall prey to jump in combos...which make me look scrubby....very depressing indeed.

guess its my fault, i like to just battle face to face, best offense wins, but jumping in is part of the game, thats y i dont get mad. maybe i get better at defending maybe i wont, until then, i wont be elite in this game


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> so jump ins are my ultimate weakness in this game.
> not only can i not do them properly, but i fall for them 70 percent of the time, which
> ends in my defeat. its rather depressing, im good in this game, but ultimately i fall prey to jump in combos...which make me look scrubby....very depressing indeed.
> 
> guess its my fault, i like to just battle face to face, best offense wins, but jumping in is part of the game, thats y i dont get mad. maybe i get better at defending maybe i wont, until then, i wont be elite in this game



Not that hard. Just block high. And time your shit. Don't mash.


This game isn't that hard to get good at. You just have to learn to play with precision rather than mashing.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2009)

Chie said:


> Not that hard. Just block high. And time your shit. Don't mash.
> 
> 
> This game isn't that hard to get good at. You just have to learn to play with precision rather than mashing.



that is so true. but i think faster than i can react, and i find myself pressing the command 3x's 

i hope im better in Tekken...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> so jump ins are my ultimate weakness in this game.
> not only can i not do them properly, but i fall for them 70 percent of the time, which
> ends in my defeat. its rather depressing, im good in this game, but ultimately i fall prey to jump in combos...which make me look scrubby....very depressing indeed.
> 
> guess its my fault, i like to just battle face to face, best offense wins, but jumping in is part of the game, thats y i dont get mad. maybe i get better at defending maybe i wont, until then, i wont be elite in this game



You just need to learn how to Anti-Air at certain angles and with which move. Like if the other guy takes a chance and jump in on you and you do nothing he's gonna first think, "okay I got lucky". If he sneaks this in like 2 or 3 more times and you let him slide by, you better get ready cause he's gonna be bringing the heat the rest of the match now.

If your character is reliant on meter or have horrible Anti-Air, like Chun. Your best bet is block. There were a couple of times when I jumped at you and you crouched. I don't know if you were trying to do some kind of move to beat me or not but I use to do that when I first started playing because I was scared. Getting hit while crouching has many negative effects. Not only do you take extra hitstun which allows them to land combos with more ease but you take extra damage.

Another thing to know is crossups. Certain characters like Ryu and Ken have an amazing crossup game that WILL be abused if they know you have very little option to defend against it. 

*EVERYONE READ THIS NOW IF YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT CROSSUPS:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



A crossup is an aerial move that makes your character switch side upon landing. For example I crossup using Ryu and I jumped from the 1st Player side, upon landing I should be now on the 2nd Player side. 

1. Crossups allow your character to do an aerial attack but still leave you extremely close to the opponent and more than likely at an advantage since they had to recover from blockstun. Since you're next to the opponent and at an advantage you can go for tons and tons of options like a throw, hit confirmable combo, etc. 

2. Crossups that are used upon you getting up from a knockdown can void Anti-Airs like Ryu's Shoryuken. The arc of the Shoryuken will force Ryu to miss since you attacked way too deep for the active hitting hitbox of the Shoryuken to hit you. There are certain characters who CAN Anti-Air you even though you did a perfect crossup. Ken's Jab Shoryuken have stuffed me many many times since it comes out really fast and has very little to no arc.

3. Crossups is most powerful as a mixup tool. If you jump deep enough at the opponent and crossup them up at the last second your character will not only look like they attacked from the front, but you force them to block the opposite way. This is because when you jump at the opponent you still face the same direction as you were jumping but since they opponent is grounded his character will switch and turn around. You can trick people to thinking how deep did you do your crossup and force them to pick which side to block on. This is where a lot of new players fall susceptible to. They don't understand the mechanics of the crossup so they end up blocking the wrong way and eating some pretty beefy combos that would more than likely knock them down and put them back in the same position.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 2, 2009)

So this game comes in 2-3 days i cant wait  but I heard like some characters are slighty better than others?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 2, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> So this game comes in 2-3 days i cant wait  but I heard like some characters are slighty better than others?



That's how it is ultimately in almost every fighting game.  It doesn't really matter in non tourney level play though, so it's not really an issue.  Even in tourney levels, surprises will sometimes happen.  Right now, the tiers aren't even too much of an issue for this game in higher levels of play compared to third strike.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 2, 2009)

Emery said:


> Has anyone here been playing Fei Long?  I find him to be quite fun to play.



refer to chie's post cause he hit it on the head. 

I want to call him crap but he can be nice if u know how to use his arsenal right.

I just hate his new chicken wing SO much. I miss the old one.

His FA and his command grab are his saving graces. Command grab is slow as shit. But if u use a move with a decent block stun Or like Chie said his crossup, then it can technically be the strongest grab in the game.

The rest comes down to proper distancing for me and when u do decide to go in he has some nice mix up options.

I just can't fuck with him as much i did in HD remix.

Does a beefy c.HP still combo into another c.HP? lol.


----------



## Xell (Mar 2, 2009)

I got this game yesterday..

I'm surprised how many people are calling Seth hard on Very Easy mode. I finished him on my first go in Medium..

Has the difficulty been lowered in the European version or something?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know, I beat Seth when I was playing the game for the first time too on Medium. Though it took me about 6 tries.
But now it takes me about 2 or 3 tries on Very Hard - Hardest.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone have any tips for pulling off the more difficult combos? I can never seem to get the timings right and im struggling with Level 4 on the trial challenges. Im using the 360 pad.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone have any tips for pulling off more the difficult combos? I can never seem to get the timings right and im struggling with Level 4 on the trial challenges. *Im using the 360 pad*.



I bolded your problem right there.

Are you using the D-pad or the analog stick?


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 2, 2009)

The stick, of course.


----------



## Xell (Mar 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> The stick, of course.



Jesus                     christ.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 2, 2009)

i know that u shud use the d pad for this game but the 360 d pad is so baddd


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 2, 2009)

The Analog stick isn't too bad if your going to use the 360 pad. At least with charge characters, that is.


----------



## On and On (Mar 2, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> i know that u shud use the d pad for this game but the 360 d pad is so baddd



fucking seriously. it's the reason i can't play this game

but i still rape with gen  if the d-pad actually worked, i'd be nasty with sakura as well


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 2, 2009)

Xell said:


> Jesus christ.



What's wrong with the stick? Suits me fine. Im not a Street Fighter vet who was brought up with a D-pad..


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 2, 2009)

some of the challenges are hard. I found its easier to change the buttons for the challenges. (maybe thats cause i'm using a ps3 controller maybe they would be easier with a stick not to say the ps3 controller is bad or the 360 one). i heard that some of the challenges are like 2 frame hits or something like that, where you have to hit the button like at the right time or the combo wont work and the right time to hit the button is very small. that seems true for the hard challenges.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> What's wrong with the stick? Suits me fine. Im not a Street Fighter vet who was brought up with a D-pad..


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea, basically all of the hard challenges are links. Most of them are stupid ridiculous links that you'll never use, one half being that the timing is so ridiculously strict that you'd never be able to pull it off regularly and the other half being there are mostly better ways to do damage with less meter and less hassle.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Okay so after beating the Game with most players, it is safe to say that SF3 is gonna get constantly pushed back continuity wise. There are a ton of threads that need to be wrapped up.  The "power of nothinness" and the random kid Boxer saves. I am quite intrigued



Power of nothingness is used in SFIII.
Ryu got rid of the Dark Haudo but it was passed on to Sakura like a cold.

everything else is to be resolve in Street Fighter Beta.



Chie said:


> Yea, basically all of the hard challenges are links. Most of them are stupid ridiculous links that you'll never use, one half being that the timing is so ridiculously strict that you'd never be able to pull it off regularly and the other half being there are mostly better ways to do damage with less meter and less hassle.



All I need is:

Jab ->L. Shoryuken -> Shiku Hadouken -> Metsu Hadouken


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> All I need is:
> 
> Jab ->L. Shoryuken -> Shiku Hadouken -> Metsu Hadouken



That sounds exactly like a challenge mode combo. The Ultra only gets two or three hits in and doesn't maximize damage potential with your available meter. Plus it's not even fancy >_>

The last Ryu challenge however, is fancy as hell.

EX tatsu > EX shoryu > FADC > Ultra

Probably not worth the 2 extra EX bars, but cool as hell.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2009)

Just discovered that you can parry the Metsu with Gouken and only get three hits with no knockdown and negligable damage. >.>


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, any respectable Ryu would never do Ultra unless it was hit confirmed.
BUTTTTTT Online Ryu's do full screen Ultra...;(


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2009)

Chie said:


> That sounds exactly like a challenge mode combo. The Ultra only gets two or three hits in and doesn't maximize damage potential with your available meter. Plus it's not even fancy >_>
> 
> The last Ryu challenge however, is fancy as hell.
> 
> ...



I know but it s useful to finish the match when oui notice your oppenent has 5% health left after Shiku Haodouken.

beside...I'm not going fancy!  If it works, it works.  *cry in emo corner* 
why capcom....why....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 2, 2009)

*Sigh* No SFIV for me today. 

Anyways, is the Sega Saturn USB Controller any good?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> *Sigh* No SFIV for me today.
> 
> Anyways, is the Sega Saturn USB Controller any good?



Aww, poor guy.

On a much brighter note, I got mine today! 

.....Though I don't have a PS3 to play it on yet, at least I can make sweet love to the game at night.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 2, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Aww, poor guy.
> 
> On a much brighter note, I got mine today!
> 
> .....Though I don't have a PS3 to play it on yet, at least I can make sweet love to the game at night.



Bitch, I hate you.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, another noob question...

How do you do an EX move?

I know that it can be done by pressing two punches at the same time, but wtf?

How is it done correctly???


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 2, 2009)

Example: Shoryuken using both l.P and m.P.
A special attack using 2 attack buttons instead of 1 = EX move.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2009)

If that is true, then why does it not work all the time when I use the l.p. m.p h.p button? (i configured controller settings to make one button all three).

It only does it once in a while, but if what you say is correct, why does it not execute a EX all the time?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 2, 2009)

Couldn't wait for my SFIV PS3 CE to arrive, so I decided to buy the standard game so I can finally play the game and I also ordered the PS3 CE from a seller at amazon.com. I still need to unlock some characters, but I'm having too much fun with Cammy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> If that is true, then why does it not work all the time when I use the l.p. m.p h.p button? (i configured controller settings to make one button all three).
> 
> It only does it once in a while, but if what you say is correct, why does it not execute a EX all the time?



EX moves cost 1 stock from the Super meter to perform.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 2, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> If that is true, then why does it not work all the time when I use the l.p. m.p h.p button? (i configured controller settings to make one button all three).
> 
> It only does it once in a while, but if what you say is correct, why does it not execute a EX all the time?



Because I think it's only pressing the 2 buttons that work, not 3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Bitch, I hate you.



Haha I <3 you too.

Where's this great Chun Li set of yours? I've been waiting.

Since I'm PS3less at the moment I've been playing it by my friends house and experimenting with the entire cast. Oddly I've been having a lot of fun using Gen, not as much as Chun Li and Cammy but still. :amazed


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, ill take both of you guys' advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Because I think it's only pressing the 2 buttons that work, not 3.



You can press 3 buttons to do an EX if you want, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## SSJLance (Mar 2, 2009)

You need at least one bar filled up to do the ex move...you'll flash yellow when you're doing it.

edit: oops....looks like i waited on the page too long before i decided to post...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 2, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha I <3 you too.
> 
> Where's this great Chun Li set of yours? I've been waiting.
> 
> Since I'm PS3less at the moment I've been playing it by my friends house and experimenting with the entire cast. Oddly I've been having a lot of fun using Gen, not as much as Chun Li and Cammy but still. :amazed



Don't worry, It's coming all in due time my friend. 

And yea, I'm good with Cammy too, she's awesome.
Since I played it the first day it came out, for like an hour I only got to use the people that were already unlocked. Sucks.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2009)

It's cool... you're good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Don't worry, It's coming all in due time my friend.
> 
> And yea, I'm good with Cammy too, she's awesome.
> Since I played it the first day it came out, for like an hour I only got to use the people that were already unlocked. Sucks.



I'm getting impatient hurry already so I can overshadow yours with one of my Chun Li sets or something else. 

Ah I hear ya. This game really needs some Ibuki IMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2009)

Needs another Shoto dude...

It also needs Mr. Karate and Deejay.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Needs another Shoto dude...
> 
> It also needs Mr. Karate and Deejay.



Shotos: Ryu, Ken, Akuma, and Sagat

Pseudo-Shotos: Gouken, Dan, and Sakura

I think we're good on Shotos. In some recent news Capcom did say they made the models for both T.Hawk and Deejay, but I forgot what the reason was but those two were not added into SF4. However, Ono did state that if the demand is high a "Champion Edition" can be made with tweaks to the game and possibly even add those characters.

As for Mr. Karate...wrong game and company man, he's from AoF and KoF.

Edit:
*@ Emery:* 
Charlie is presumably dead, but it could happen since Gen is back.
Read above for Deejay. 
Gouken sealed Ryu of his Satsui no Hadou powers. 
Yun, Yang, and Ibuki are little kids during SF4.
Dudley is the only possible candidate to have a showing in SF4.


----------



## Emery (Mar 2, 2009)

Yun and Yang aren't little kids.  I believe in Chun-Li's opening movie for Arcade mode, they looked to be teenagers.

Gouken was dead, too.  How did they explain him coming back, by the way?


----------



## Noah (Mar 2, 2009)

This game needs no more shotos. What it needs is Q.

And Cody.

....and Adon.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

It's said that Charlie might be Abel reborn into a Seth body. They have some of the same normals and same win quotes. This would be a good reason why Abel and Guile are rivals. Also how Abel knows about Guile's Sonic Boom.

Canon-wise, Gouken just woke up from a coma. He actually didn't die.


----------



## Emery (Mar 2, 2009)

Is there anywhere I can read everything SFIV has made canon?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2009)

The only characters that should be added are the 2 missing from the SFII cast. 
The roster is already good enough.


----------



## Emery (Mar 2, 2009)

Blasphemy.  This game needs Charlie.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2009)

Why? He's just Guile with a different haircut.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2009)

This game needs Dudley and little kid Sean.

Using a basketball as his projectile in SFIV would be the best thing since Dan's autograph.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Though it would be nice to see T.Hawk and Dee Jay, I still want my Ibuki. The only thing better than a Kunoichi (Ibuki) is Chun Li.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Why? He's just Guile with a different haircut.



Charlie's just overall better, IMO. The Alt. Costume for Guile isn't doing any justice for me either.... That haircui is just in the way..


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Charlie's just overall better, IMO. The Alt. Costume for Guile isn't doing any justice for me either.... That haircui is just in the way..



Usually you back your point up with facts, not just "He's better lol." =P


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Charlie's just overall better, IMO. The Alt. Costume for Guile isn't doing any justice for me either.... That haircui is just in the way..



Character design wise you mean? 
Cause as history shows, Guile has always been a better character.
He dominated the early versions SFII, where as Charlie was just a cheap substitute for Guile in the Alpha series. 

Guile even has the best win quote of any SF game...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 3, 2009)

does anyone know if they will ban Gouken from tournaments? because he is awsome. some people think he is cheap, i personally don't think so. any professional opinions on this?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, you guys, hopefully I'll get it tomorrow, highest chance I have of getting it for the rest of the week. If not tomorrow, oh well, I can hope for next week!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah hopefully for your sake Sonikku.

If you'll excuse me I'm going to go hug my SFIV collectors edition for a half an hour or so.


----------



## Cirus (Mar 3, 2009)

I have played the game and I think that it is a great game.  The characters are very well done.  The move sets are good.  The music is the best I have heard in a game in a long time.  Though as a fighting game affitionato I don't like a couple aspect of the game.  First one being is how touchy the controls are.  You have to input things exactly with perfect timing to get things to work.  Though that may be according to the series, but I feel it messes to much with the over all playability.  Not forgetting to mention how alot of moves just seem to have a bad set up for how and when they should hit.

Still I give the game a 8 out of 10 stars.  Very high in my opinion.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> does anyone know if they will ban Gouken from tournaments? because he is awsome. some people think he is cheap, i personally don't think so. any professional opinions on this?



I'm no pro, but I don't think Gouken is ban worthy as of yet. The only thing I think that is a little too much is his Air Parry.



Cirus said:


> I have played the game and I think that it is a great game.  The characters are very well done.  The move sets are good.  The music is the best I have heard in a game in a long time.  Though as a fighting game affitionato I don't like a couple aspect of the game.  First one being is how touchy the controls are.  You have to input things exactly with perfect timing to get things to work.  Though that may be according to the series, but I feel it messes to much with the over all playability.  Not forgetting to mention how alot of moves just seem to have a bad set up for how and when they should hit.
> 
> Still I give the game a 8 out of 10 stars.  Very high in my opinion.



Actually the inputs are made waaaay easy in SF4 compared to other fighters. All the combos, juggles, and links are really easy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Gouken shouldn't be banned IMO, but what the hell do I know....I haven't even had time to test everything out for myself yet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Chie or whoever playes Balrog. What are the reps to maximize the damage on his Headbutt -> Super, juggle?

For the Ultra I would let the 2nd punch whiff to get in the hits, but I don't know about the Super.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

Duy Here's a post from SRK 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Jay Wang said:


> Headbutt --> Ultra / Super (How To, Maximize Damage, etc)
> 
> Since the console launch of SF4, there were at one point FIVE active threads on this same topic. All of them have been / will be merged into this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hey Chie or whoever playes Balrog. What are the reps to maximize the damage on his Headbutt -> Super, juggle?
> 
> For the Ultra I would let the 2nd punch whiff to get in the hits, but I don't know about the Super.



You're right about the Ultra. The Super, however, I just hold K all throughout. The first 3 will hit, 4th will miss, but the 5th will connect. If you do KPKKK(purposely miss the 2nd), the 5th hit will not connect resulting in less damage.

In the corner, I don't really remember because I usually try not to juggle my Super in the corner. I would assume that if you hold K through the whole super you're gonna miss the last hit, but if you wiff the 2nd hit, the 5th won't connect. TBH I don't know why I don't know about juggling the super in the corner... I'll test it out later.

Remember though, a lot of it depends on the body height of the opponent when you active your super. Don't try to active too early or you'll wiff hits, especially for the super juggle.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

^Hrm, I tried full KKKKK but I still got it to whiff. I think I'm doing it too early so I'll have to practice and find the height of it tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Guile even has the best win quote of any SF game...



Only when he says it to Chun Li.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Character design wise you mean?
> Cause as history shows, Guile has always been a better character.
> He dominated the early versions SFII, where as Charlie was just a cheap substitute for Guile in the Alpha series.
> 
> Guile even has the best win quote of any SF game...



Yeah, character design for Charlie > Guile. If he was in SFIV I would definitely pick him over Guile any day.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 3, 2009)

what is Goukens air counter? is it after his hyakki or something?

and also I do agree the controls are loose. just try some of those challenges ugghh.

oh also i found that changing some buttons to all kicks or all punches makes some challenges easier to do. well i did that with chun li and it worked for some of her challenges. 

what win quote of guiles are you talking about?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 3, 2009)

So who's everyone using as their main fighter?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 3, 2009)

Balrog/Bison/Ryu/Sagat are my mains, I guess. I use a lot of people though in casuals, especially Sakura and Rufus. <3


----------



## Hellion (Mar 3, 2009)

Ranking=Cammy.  Player= The whole top row plus Fuerte


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what is Goukens air counter? is it after his hyakki or something?
> 
> and also I do agree the controls are loose. just try some of those challenges ugghh.
> 
> ...



It's not really an air counter it's like an air focus absorb. I think it's performed by doing his Demon Flip then press punch. I just think it's really good because it shuts down all single-hitting anti-airs and it leaves him in neutral frames as he lands.

Well the challenges are meant to be hard since a majority of them are links. Practicing on links is a good thing anyways for SF4, since a majority of the more useful combos require links. Actually almost every single combo requires links cause that's the only way to combo in special moves. It's a shame that Capcom did not provide that little tidbit of information for the masses who just got into the game. I swear it took me forever to figure out that you have to link the final normal in order to cancel off of it when I started playing in the arcades a while back.

I'm sure the quote Biscuits is talking about is "Go home and be a family man". I thought his Alpha3 win quote was cool "I didn't even have to use handcuffs to win". It was a little reference to the "handcuff" glitch that was found in SFII.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 3, 2009)

Go home and be a family man vs Chun Li = top.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2009)

No Street Fighter IV. Mad.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> No Street Fighter IV. Mad.


Go home and be a family man.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Poor poor Sonikku.

The guys at EB and GS are probably like "Oh here comes that sad sad man to ask about SFIV again" every time you walk into the store.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2009)

Actually, I just call, and there's always different workers, and I doubt they remember my voice, so HA! Joke's on you, my friend!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

You better hurry up and get the game. The legion of scrubs online might soon realize that doing random Shoryukens the whole time is a bad idea. They might even learn how to block soon...just maybe.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 3, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Hrm, I tried full KKKKK but I still got it to whiff. I think I'm doing it too early so I'll have to practice and find the height of it tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up.



Wait for the body to get level with the head. And do KPKKK.

As for his super.... not too sure.

Just know that in the corner, chances are that the body will end up falling behind you after the first hit or two. So I don't even suggest wasting ur bar like that.

At least be able to connect your str8 dash into super or whatever. I really don't like not getting full damage potential from my supers. Its cool if it will definitely end their life....

the ultra block damage is ridiculus too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Actually, I just call, and there's always different workers, and I doubt they remember my voice, so HA! Joke's on you, my friend!



Oh trust me.......they know. 

Also you better take Duy's words of wisdom seriously. 


> *
> You better hurry up and get the game. The legion of scrubs online might soon realize that doing random Shoryukens the whole time is a bad idea. They might even learn how to block soon...just maybe.*


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish I could, I really do. I'm just biding my time, waiting.
The worst part is, the 2 EB's and 1 GS in my area that I call
now have copies of SFIV for 360 but not for PS3.
They've been sold out of the PS3 version for two weeks now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Oddly enough the PS3 versions in our area are selling better than the 360 versions, I thought it would be the other way around.

What part of Toronto are you in Sonikku?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea, I thought it would be the other way around too. I'm in Scarborough, where you at?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

In Brampton.

I think there's only 1 Gamestop and EB in the city at the moment, so I was lucky EB finally got their shipment of both the 360 and PS3 version of SFIV.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Wait for the body to get level with the head. And do KPKKK.
> 
> As for his super.... not too sure.
> 
> ...



Yea I know KPKKK is universal for the Ultra, but I've read you can go KKKKK the whole way mid screen. 

I'm gonna get on right now if anyone wants to run some games.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

I heard this is what Duy plays on at home.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 3, 2009)

RodMack said:


> So who's everyone using as their main fighter?



Fei Long, C. viper, Gouken. all day baby!!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> *snip*



Hahahahaha, my stick only has the downback direction coupled with a jab, fierce, and ultra button.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> In Brampton.
> 
> I think there's only 1 Gamestop and EB in the city at the moment, so I was lucky EB finally got their shipment of both the 360 and PS3 version of SFIV.



Yea, I have like 3 EB's near me and 1 GameStop like literally right across the street from me, just opened like 2 weeks ago. I'm hoping they all get shipments of the PS3 version soon. I was really disappointed on the 21st when they only got 2 copies of the PS3 version in. Who gets a shipment of 2 copies?!


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 3, 2009)

anybody wanna play me?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yea, I have like 3 EB's near me and 1 GameStop like literally right across the street from me, just opened like 2 weeks ago. I'm hoping they all get shipments of the PS3 version soon. I was really disappointed on the 21st when they only got 2 copies of the PS3 version in. Who gets a shipment of 2 copies?!



Ah I see.

2 copies?  

Your just looking for a normal copy right, not the CE?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 4, 2009)

Yup, just the normal copy. Not willing to spend more money on just 5 alts.

And lol yea, just 2 regular edition PS3 copies.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 4, 2009)

GS finally got my PS3 TE stick in today... I fucking preordered the damn thing in early November. 



Now I'm just waiting on my parts for instant awesome.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2009)

Bat top!?

Eeeeewwwwwww.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, the battop's awesome!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

BATTOPS FTW 

My Inet has been super laggy recently.... I am growing bored of doing challenges


----------



## Cirus (Mar 4, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Actually the inputs are made waaaay easy in SF4 compared to other fighters. All the combos, juggles, and links are really easy.


 Hmmm.  I am going to have to disagree with you though.  I play SF4 and a variety of other fighting games, and the controls on this game are too touchy and need to be too pricise, especially for the d-pad.  Timeing is something that I also have a problem with but that can be overcame with practice.

I have played all the tekken game, a majority of the street fighter games, random other fighting games, Virtua Fighter 3 and 4, and one or two others that I may have forgot.  I see SF4 as a game which is really good for graphics, character design, music, online capabilties, and move sets, but the control aspect to it drags it down.  I honestly believe an update for the game is something that is needed just for the controls and the whole thing would be perfect.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yup, just the normal copy. Not willing to spend more money on just 5 alts.
> 
> And lol yea, just 2 regular edition PS3 copies.



That's just odd.

The last shipment that came in for us had 12 copies. 

Edit:

I hate you bastards that got your arcade sticks.....though actually I'm jealous.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Hmmm.  I am going to have to disagree with you though.  I play SF4 and a variety of other fighting games, and the controls on this game are too touchy and need to be too pricise, especially for the d-pad.  Timeing is something that I also have a problem with but that can be overcame with practice.
> 
> I have played all the tekken game, a majority of the street fighter games, random other fighting games, Virtua Fighter 3 and 4, and one or two others that I may have forgot.  I see SF4 as a game which is really good for graphics, character design, music, online capabilties, and move sets, but the control aspect to it drags it down.  I honestly believe an update for the game is something that is needed just for the controls and the whole thing would be perfect.



I'm not saying that it has easier control through just my opinion, it is a hard fact. The correct command for a Dragon Punch is 623+P. In every single fighting game that has a motion of the likes requires you to precisely hit those inputs. There is a bit of leeway like you can do 6236+P or other variants, regardless of which the inputs of 623 has to be present.

However in SF4, you can do a Dragon Punch by just tapping 33+P and if you're crouching from 1 you can hit 313+P and the Dragon Punch command will still get registered properly. 

You can literally hit c.Forward with Ryu and just mash like crazy and you can still combo it into a Shinkuu Hadouken. That's how lenient this game is with inputs. Also more technical stuff like Reversals are retarded easy.

For the number notations look at your Numb Pad on your keyboard and imagine the arrows and numbers are the inputs on your d-pad. For example 6=Forward, 2=Down, 4=Back, 8=Up, etc.

You're probably doing something horribly wrong, cause if those Ken scrubs online can mash out a Dragon Punch on call...anyone can do inputs in SF4.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 4, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Bat top!?
> 
> Eeeeewwwwwww.



That's what all the weaboos say.  America baby.


----------



## delirium (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah... SFIV is super lenient with the inputs. I cancel Guile's Flash Kick into Super with just the inputs 1919 (charge on the first 1, K after the 9's). Good luck trying that in ST.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 4, 2009)

ITS IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS3 heads add me check match making thread

Duttyman..


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't you think it's rude to interrupt Dan's Legendary taunt?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

NO!!!!  You can do his Ultra out of it.. I found out the hard way


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 4, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It's not really an air counter it's like an air focus absorb. I think it's performed by doing his Demon Flip then press punch. I just think it's really good because it shuts down all single-hitting anti-airs and it leaves him in neutral frames as he lands.
> 
> Well the challenges are meant to be hard since a majority of them are links. Practicing on links is a good thing anyways for SF4, since a majority of the more useful combos require links. Actually almost every single combo requires links cause that's the only way to combo in special moves. It's a shame that Capcom did not provide that little tidbit of information for the masses who just got into the game. I swear it took me forever to figure out that you have to link the final normal in order to cancel off of it when I started playing in the arcades a while back.
> 
> I'm sure the quote Biscuits is talking about is "Go home and be a family man". I thought his Alpha3 win quote was cool "I didn't even have to use handcuffs to win". It was a little reference to the "handcuff" glitch that was found in SFII.



i thought that was the win quote he meant. but Guile has a better win quote "When in doubt I sonic boom" lol. also what is the handcuff glitch? i dont think i know it. also what do you people think of Akuma's quote "My fists bleed death" its from sf4.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i thought that was the win quote he meant. but Guile has a better win quote "When in doubt I sonic boom" lol. also what is the handcuff glitch? i dont think i know it. also what do you people think of Akuma's quote "My fists bleed death" its from sf4.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSBjqSV40Uw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 4, 2009)

jezuz just played the best person i've ever played and thats sayin alot.

This guy beasted me like 63-25.

I learned something...I'm not as patient as i thought, i dont stop combos if my first hit is blocked, I can't cross consistently for shit, I don't know any characters sweet spots, and i don't know when to really change the pace of shit in my favor.

My balrog did his ass in most of the time and Vega gave him hell. I picked up Rose and her simple ass allowed me to actually realize what things i'm lacking that will always keep me from competing at high level. I started catching on. walking back versus being quick to jump back can be even better....

sigh...I tried to add him as a friend but he can't have anymore friends...damnit...this bastard was great with EVERYONE....well either he was good or he just fuckin had the points i mentioned above on lock. His timing was ridiculus.

My friends and sum cats i know who go to local tournies praise me, but i've been humbled like a mother fucker. i'ma kick this dudes ass sooner or later. fuck...


----------



## Memos (Mar 4, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> jezuz just played the best person i've ever played and thats sayin alot.
> 
> This guy beasted me like 63-25.
> 
> ...



No better way to learn than having your ass beat to hell and back. This is why people who fight the computer on normal difficulty never learn anything.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2009)

So I finally played SFIV.

Handles like EX, somewhat. But damn.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol, good thing or bad thing CBG?


----------



## Daedus (Mar 4, 2009)

Finally handed Seth his ass on hardest.

But I still can't get by the 4th Hard Trial Challenge.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 4, 2009)

handles like EX? Now I've heard everything...


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 4, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> jezuz just played the best person i've ever played and thats sayin alot.
> 
> This guy beasted me like 63-25.
> 
> ...



meh, im sure im not as good as you are, but i been gettin schooled pretty good myself. it just makes me wanna learn how to play better. hopefully i will.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I finally played SFIV.
> 
> Handles like EX, somewhat. But damn.



As a huge EX fan, I disagree wholeheartedly.


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 4, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I wish I could, I really do. I'm just biding my time, waiting.
> The worst part is, the 2 EB's and 1 GS in my area that I call
> now have copies of SFIV for 360 but not for PS3.
> They've been sold out of the PS3 version for two weeks now.



I want to say something like "I'm gonna hug SFIV now" but sadly, I know your pain well as I have to wait for the EB close to me to stock up (just been waiting a week, so it's not as bad as yours, but still...)

Can't wait to play you guys though, since you all seem to be really skilled. I'll have to learn some of the new stuff since the last SF I played was SF2, but that's all part of the fun.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey I feel you Wu Fei.

I ran games with this one Balrog player and we were going 10-10 even, then he commenced to streak me for 11 games straight. It was nuts, but I do owe him a big thank you though cause he showed me how fun of a turtle and poking game Balrog has. So after that day I tested out Balrog and applied some of the basics I learned during that match and wham bam, I have found a new kind of fun in Balrog.

This guy was pretty fucking patient too. He and I had a Mexican Standoff for 30sec. when he cornered me. We did nothing but sat there waiting for someone to stick out a move.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 5, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> GS finally got my PS3 TE stick in today... I fucking preordered the damn thing in early November.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm just waiting on my parts for instant awesome.



do you mod the whole joystick or do you just change the ball for a bat?


----------



## Akira (Mar 5, 2009)

EX stomp'd my way to victory in my first tournament today lol, even if it was just a college thing with friends and a bunch of misinformed scrubs.

Also kicked some ass with Balrog against a guy who said he was crap because he "can't kick"


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2009)

My mom grabbed me today and said "DIE 1,00 DEATHS"

I am never playing as Akuma around her again


----------



## LayZ (Mar 5, 2009)

Kaze said:


> My mom grabbed me today and said "DIE 1,00 DEATHS"
> 
> I am never playing as Akuma around her again


At least your girl didn't ask you "Finished already, are you?"


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 5, 2009)

Still no SFIV. 
Everywhere is sold out for more than 3 weeks now.


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 5, 2009)

^Yeah, I know, the EB's at Scarb are pretty bad. I just plan on getting it tomorrow in downtown when I go to work, hopefully they have some in stock. I'll report back here if I find any.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 5, 2009)

I decided to play some 3S just to see how it differed (never had a chance to play SFIII before) and realized exactly how much easier it is to pull off moves in SFIV.

if anyone has GGPO, I'm up for some rounds as well as SFIV.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2009)

Holy crap just got it and this game is tough 

Doesnt help its been forever since i played a street fighter but whatever


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 5, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Still no SFIV.
> Everywhere is sold out for more than 3 weeks now.



have you tried Ebay and Amazon??
GS's suk. i jus buy from best buy now..


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2009)

try renting it 

it's not incredible IMO, unless you've been waiting for this game for a long time.


----------



## Noah (Mar 5, 2009)

I just fought 16 Kens in a row. 16!

I...I think I gotta stop playing online for a few days. I can't take fighting shotos anymore. Even Dan.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 5, 2009)

ringing said:


> try renting it
> 
> it's not incredible IMO, unless you've been waiting for this game for a long time.



Really, I'm thinking I'm just about to fucking give it up.
No point waiting this long IMO.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Really, I'm thinking I'm just about to fucking give it up.
> No point waiting this long IMO.



i get SCHoOLeD so bad man, i sell you mine 
............god i sux in SF..


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 6, 2009)

Saggat is a dick

arcade mode as a whole is an asshole


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2009)

Just unlock the characters you want and climb online, fuck arcade mode.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 6, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Saggat is a dick
> 
> arcade mode as a whole is an asshole



lol....


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 6, 2009)

Nah i need to get them all or itll bug me

Just fucking arcade mode and i havent even fought Seth yet


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2009)

...
Put it on the easiest mode with 1 round.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 6, 2009)

so ebay does have SF copies (duh) but muva'fuckas sellin em for BuTT Rape prices....


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 6, 2009)

Noah said:


> I just fought 16 Kens in a row. 16!
> 
> I...I think I gotta stop playing online for a few days. I can't take fighting shotos anymore. Even Dan.



tell me about it, all i fight are fucking Akumas online. shotos are homos, except for Gouken he's cool. i try to be diverse in my character usage and not be like everyone else.  its a shame how most players depend on  tier lists in fighting games to help them chose a character for them believing that only certain characters can win you the game.(expecially Brawl) when in reality you can potentially win with any character, at least that's what i believe.i use Fei long and C. viper


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> tell me about it, all i fight are fucking Akumas online. shotos are homos, except for Gouken he's cool. i try to be diverse in my character usage and not be like everyone else.  its a shame how most players depend on  tier lists in fighting games to help them chose a character for them believing that only certain characters can win you the game.(expecially Brawl) when in reality you can potentially win with any character, at least that's what i believe.i use Fei long and C. viper



I don't understand why everyone is "annoyed" by the scrubs online. It doesn't matter what character they pick, regardless of which they are gonna suck ass. If you wanna play better competetition you hit up SRK. Hell, you can even hit me up if you have a PS3 and we can run some games. I'm pretty bad but I'm light years better than all of these random scrubs online.

Actually certain characters can win you the game. SF4 has some pretty matchup dependant fights like how Zangief will lose to Sagat, 3/10 fights. Could be even more now, I wouldn't know. Also tiers don't matter as much in lower level play but when you get up there in high level play you will get dominated by the tiers. Luckily for everyone SF4's tiers and matchups are not yet extremely skewed like say 3rd Strike where Yun's lowest matchup is 5/10 with Ken. Everything else is like 6/10 and beyond.

I'm getting on in a few minutes so whoever's down, lets play.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2009)

Sagat -> Ryu, Zangief -> Boxer, C. Viper

Something like that, I think?

I believe Chee posted a recent tier list, so search the thread.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2009)

The tiers are not definate right now. The only for sure character is Sagat being the best in the game. Everyone sorta agrees on Zangief being in Top 5. Japan places C.Viper in Top 5, but America doesn't. There is also an honorable mention for Akuma being really high in the Japanese tier list, I've yet to see a strong Akuma in America. America places Balrog (Boxer) in Top 5 unlike Japan. 

We're just gonna have to wait and see when Evo rolls around.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been levelin' up that Viper. No one blocks the jump-in roundhouse to cross-up flame kick lol. But seriously fuck her. She's like a character with Guilty Gear inputs in Street Fighter...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2009)

....

I'd love to see Slayer in SF. >.>


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 6, 2009)

She basically is a female Slayer.

Jump-in Roundhouse > c.HP > TK cancel > c.HP > EX hammer > Flame kick > Thunder Knuckle > FADC > Ultra

The input for that is...

c.HP xx 214+P > PP ~ c.HP xx 623+PP xx 19 > 214+K ~ 214+HP xx MP+MK > 66 ~ 236236+PPP


The FADC is basically a Roman Cancel. What kind of shit is that for a Street Fighter game...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2009)

Rejoice!!!

I got my first funny hatemail.

Guy: u play like bitch blocking too much u lucky i aint got a fightstick like u
Me: I'm sorry I'm not retarded.
Guy: bitch please only reason y u won is dat arcade stick
Me: I can play on my controller if you want, I'd own you for free there too.

I never got a reply back. 
The cool part is how did he know I was on a stick? I suppose that's his excuse to everyone he loses too, because having an arcade stick gives me insta-win.

We played a total of 5 games. I think I beat him 3 times with Balrog, and 2 times with Gief.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2009)

Best Character in Japan is Sagat.
In The U.S it's Balrog.

Viper isn't so good in the U.S is cause we mash so well.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2009)

Chie said:


> She basically is a female Slayer.
> 
> Jump-in Roundhouse > c.HP > TK cancel > c.HP > EX hammer > Flame kick > Thunder Knuckle > FADC > Ultra
> 
> ...



Except, you know, less awesome.

Or powerful.

Or manly.


----------



## Emery (Mar 6, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Rejoice!!!
> 
> I got my first funny hatemail.
> 
> ...



Haha.  Bitching at you for blocking...

That's great stuff.

I can't bring myself to buy a Fightstick.  Shit costs way too much.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2009)

Worth it in the long run, of course only if you wanna compete.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 6, 2009)

does the fight stick really make that much of a diff?? 
i honestly cant imagine myself playin with one, TOO big of a learning curve, i dont 
even play arcades. so playin with fight stick will prolly be like learnin to drive a stick...

what does it allow you to do differently that a dpad, which sux ass, doesnt?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets you do motions easier and with more freedom. 
Having all the buttons facing you lets you do a shitload of things.
There's also techniques that can't be duplicated without one.
Doing a kara throw on pad is pretty close to impossible.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2009)

Learning curve for a stick isn't that high, even if you've never/barely played in arcades.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2009)

It takes long for people to get comfortable playing the same on both sides.
I know people who've been playing on stick for years and still suffer on the right side.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha, that's true. Still, due to playing online a lot, and with plenty of cross-ups, you can get used to it easily.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay I just can't beat, or come close to beating, Guile with Cammy.  His pokes trump hers, all of her move leave her open for a flash kick afterward aargh .  I even went to SRK for help, but my reversal timing stinks.  The only reason my opponent doesn't get perfects is because of FA's and the EX-hooligan


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2009)

Just use Akuma and chip-damage your way to victory.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL that would be great but I have used Cammy so much I am afraid to use other Characters 

Under my player Data I have played with Cammy over 400 times the next person close to that is Ryu with 60, and Akuma with 40


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 6, 2009)

man...ilove this game..but i dont think i can be as competitve in it like i am  in say a Tekken or SC...apparently im not as good in SF as i thought i would be. Not that ive been playin SF for many years ne way. But i will continue to play cuz the shits too good.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2009)

Learning how to play on a stick is quite annoying and tough at first but the payoff is great. Everything will become second nature to you once you get the hang of it. Most of my earlier arcade experience was as a little kid so I didn't really know what I was doing then. So when I picked up competetive fighting games in 2004, playing fighters on a stick was extremely hard. I couldn't even dash and when I did moves, I jumped.

Just hang in there kingbayo, you just need to get a grasp of footsies (ground game). Poking and controlling space is essential in a 2D fighter. When I first pick up a character the first thing I do is toy around with their normal moves and see what is good at what range. I look at the angles, the recovery, and what is good to combo off of. That's pretty much how I diagnosed all of the new characters on console. I hit up training mode tested their normals and pokes and called them all shitty. Rose has some good normals but that's it. 

I was gonna make a video a few weeks back on some 2D fighting game basics but I don't know. I might get to it, I might not.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 6, 2009)

This one Trophy pisses me off 

Do you have to beat Trial with ALL characters to get it? bullshit


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2009)

are there any new vids from the korean ryu player?
i like his style most

i don't like watching daigo's style anymore

i know it maybe more solid, but i still prefer the more aggressive style


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2009)

Muk said:


> are there any new vids from the korean ryu player?
> i like his style most
> 
> i don't like watching daigo's style anymore
> ...



I don't think there are a lot of videos on him. That video doesn't do him justice anyways, the guys he were playing against were pretty bad. If you have a PS3 you can actually hit him up and play. I've played with him twice now on Ranking Matches.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 6, 2009)

Playing with the 360 controller is damn near impossible for me, I seriously forget about the bumpers and triggers. That controller to me is like a stick to other people. I found it a lot easier to pick stick up but then again I'm also used to playing shooters with stick so that may have helped me when it came for fighters.

I still have right-side-itis though.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone know any good set ups for Ken's ultra?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a great fighting game. There's only one problem: I can't perform Zangeif's Ultra or Super move. Everytime I rotate the joystick, he jumps up in the air.

It's fricken annoying.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 6, 2009)

Donkey is pretty good. I'm rolling with Gouken as one my mains.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have a big problem pulling off guile and vega super and ultra combos.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 6, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> This is a great fighting game. There's only one problem: I can't perform Zangeif's Ultra or Super move. Everytime I rotate the joystick, he jumps up in the air.
> 
> It's fricken annoying.


Don't do them standing still, you'll jump every time. 
You have to cancel something into the 720. You can jump and do the motion then press the buttons as you land. You can do a crouching low kick, and as it's about to hit you do the motion and then press the buttons.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2009)

My Bison dollars are all over the place right now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 7, 2009)

*@ Kenshin:* This is one of the great reason as to why Ryu is far superior to Ken. The only for sure way to land Ken's full Ultra is through a very far and timed Anti-Air or after a FA crumble. Most of the time you can do a Fierce Shoryu FADC off the 2nd Hit and juggle the Ultra. Almost all the time it'll only land the weaksauce version. 

The Fierce Shoryu itself is quite difficult to land because it gets stuffed a lot as an Anti-Air which is why people use the Strong Shoryu over the Fierce one. Also Ken's FA kinda sucks as well; shitty startup and range.

*@ Shippingr4losers:* It is humanly impossible to do a standing 720. If you wanna use the 720 after a blocked or whiffed Shoryu, I like to whiff my own throw and buffer the 720 through the whiff animation. It takes a bit of timing though, but all can work with practice.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2009)

It's possible to do a standing 360, you just gotta be insanely quick with the rotation, but meh.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's possible to do a standing 360, you just gotta be insanely quick with the rotation, but meh.



I just do a hooligan or chicken wing (fei longs flipping kick) motion and there you go. zangief easy as pie. buffer the first rotation from any or on block and do the second as normal.

In keyboard notation 12369 12369 does the job for me.

I just started playing with Ken. He's alot more fun than Ryu i gotta admit. It hurts to say that after always prefering Ryu over Ken....since day one.

Me and a friend were talking and we noticed that we were picking up ALOT more characters in this game compared to past installments. We questioned it. Decided who gives a fuck. And it'll only improve ur game across the board and knowledge of matchups.

What do yall think. Am I the only like...trying to beast with half the cast lol.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 7, 2009)

Can someone tell me how the fuck you beat Seth with Dhalsim?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Can someone tell me how the fuck you beat Seth with Dhalsim?


 This matchup is free for Sim. Just teleport everytime he does and hit him with a jump Hard Punch. Do standing hard Punch when he's far away.
Try to do Jump hard punch, Back.Medium Kick, low punch Yoga flame. If you have meter you cancel the flame with Super.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Who's on PSN right now?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol. I just turned on ranked battles on req, and I got a 5 streak win. Three of which were poorly played Sakura's of people with 1k BP that I beat with Balrog.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 7, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Who's on PSN right now?



I'm gonna be on in a bit, I guess.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> This matchup is free for Sim. Just teleport everytime he does and hit him with a jump Hard Punch. Do standing hard Punch when he's far away.
> Try to do Jump hard punch, Back.Medium Kick, low punch Yoga flame. If you have meter you cancel the flame with Super.



Did a completely different tactic 

I just did an Down L2 kick and kept using Focus when he got up. Cheap, but it worked.

I've beat the Arcade with all characters on the top 'shelf' now on Normal. I've only gotten Sakura and Gen though :/ How come? Gonna start with the lower shelf soon.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Beat the game with Chun Li to get Cammy, beat with Bison to get Rose, beat with Sakura to get Dan.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 7, 2009)

You got to beat the game with C. Viper to get Cammy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 7, 2009)

Bisons Hard Trial 5 makes me want to shoot my foot.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 7, 2009)

Try C. Viper's. It'll make you wanna abort your own baby.


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't think there are a lot of videos on him. That video doesn't do him justice anyways, the guys he were playing against were pretty bad. If you have a PS3 you can actually hit him up and play. I've played with him twice now on Ranking Matches.


.....

i have neither 360 nor ps3 at uni

only thing i've got is a pc, and the release date on that got delayed to june apparently


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Try Gen's.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 7, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I just do a hooligan or chicken wing (fei longs flipping kick) motion and there you go. zangief easy as pie. buffer the first rotation from any or on block and do the second as normal.
> 
> In keyboard notation 12369 12369 does the job for me.
> 
> ...



Yea, I think there is something magical about SF4. Never have I played a variety of characters every now and then before. Back in ST I would only pick Ryu and Guile, and very rarely Deejay, Chun, and Balrog. In 3s I only played Ken and rarely Chun.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 7, 2009)

If anyone's down to play, just say the word.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, I think there is something magical about SF4. Never have I played a variety of characters every now and then before. Back in ST I would only pick Ryu and Guile, and very rarely Deejay, Chun, and Balrog. In 3s I only played Ken and rarely Chun.



I like Rose a lot in SF IV. I still need to get comfortable with her move set but she's pretty cool. I also think I'm gonna be maining Bison soon.


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 7, 2009)

@Sonikku: Sorry man, I couldn't find any downtown, but I wasn't able to go to a lot of EB's. A friend of mine did say however that GameCenter (or something like that, I don't know the exact name, he just gave me the address, it's on Yonge and Charles St.) apparently has a few left, so I'll be confirming that on Monday.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2009)

shinjowy said:


> @Sonikku: Sorry man, I couldn't find any downtown, but I wasn't able to go to a lot of EB's. A friend of mine did say however that GameCenter (or something like that, I don't know the exact name, he just gave me the address, it's on Yonge and Charles St.) apparently has a few left, so I'll be confirming that on Monday.



Alright, thanks, I'll try there as well after more information.


----------



## Emery (Mar 8, 2009)

Why does every Akuma I play against use the same tactic?  

1.  Keep as far away from your opponent as possible.  
2.  Fire burning Hadoken.
3.  Repeat until I've been beaten badly enough to get an Ultra.
4.  Use Shungokusatsu at a point where my opponent can easily jump out of the way.
5.  After Ultra fails, refer to step #1.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 8, 2009)

Because he takes horrible damage and is actually a good beginning strategy


----------



## Emery (Mar 8, 2009)

That'd be an understandable strategy against Geif.  But against a character with even a slight hint of speed?  Not so much.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CcynQOfRhI[/YOUTUBE]

Still no arcade sticks in my area.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2009)

Emery said:


> That'd be an understandable strategy against Geif.  But against a character with even a slight hint of speed?  Not so much.



Only the bads would use random Raging Demons.

Akuma plays that way because that is his best option. He is equipped to win every single fireball war in the game and have the ability to switch from runaway to offense when he pleases, so why not take advantage of it. One of the main reason as to why he is as high as he is in the current tiers is because of his solid runaway and zoning game. If you're gonna pick Akuma and wanting to rush it down all day, you might as well pick up Ryu.

Watch KO or Momochi play Akuma. They have some top notch runaway games.


----------



## Emery (Mar 8, 2009)

Momochi is really good.  The punkasses I'm talking about use that exact same strategy over and over again.  They're really going about the strategy the wrong way.  


Anywho, this is going to make me sound like a newb, but I have no fucking clue how to do this:


----------



## Hellion (Mar 8, 2009)

Why mt why 

FA cancel Emery


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone plays with Gouken?


----------



## Emery (Mar 8, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Why mt why
> 
> FA cancel Emery



Aha!  Thank you.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 8, 2009)

I play with Gouken sometimes.  I like to abuse his corner game


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2009)

Emery said:


> Momochi is really good.  The punkasses I'm talking about use that exact same strategy over and over again.  They're really going about the strategy the wrong way.
> 
> 
> Anywho, this is going to make me sound like a newb, but I have no fucking clue how to do this:


----------



## Emery (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, I figured it out.  I've been on training mode.  I've got it down for the most part.

PS: I still want a page or something that tells everything SFIV has made canon.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2009)

@ Emery


----------



## Emery (Mar 8, 2009)

And why would you be laughing at me?  Because I claimed to get it down in training mode?  I never said I got it down against other players.  I merely got the hang of how to perform the move.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2009)

Talking about the complaining of Akuma's.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone else had the problem that they can't search for games, but can host them fine? Because it's been like this for me over the last couple of days, since I bought the game, and it's really starting to annoy me now...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 8, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Has anyone else had the problem that they can't search for games, but can host them fine? Because it's been like this for me over the last couple of days, since I bought the game, and it's really starting to annoy me now...



You're using a Router? Check the security settings, test your connection and see what connection type you have. 
I was having the same problem, which is why I play with a wired connection.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 8, 2009)

Emery said:


> Momochi is really good.  The punkasses I'm talking about use that exact same strategy over and over again.  They're really going about the strategy the wrong way.
> 
> 
> Anywho, this is going to make me sound like a newb, but I have no fucking clue how to do this:


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 8, 2009)

They were talking about the Japanese Akuma player Momochi...
Link removed


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 8, 2009)

Aha thanks gonna check that vid now.. See how he plays


----------



## Akira (Mar 8, 2009)

Momochi's execution and patience is really top notch, he's a fantastic Akuma player, arguably the best.


Edit so no double post:

GGs Momochi Gaara, just be a bit more careful with your teleporting, I noticed you did it straight into my grab range with Akuma a couple of times.


----------



## delirium (Mar 8, 2009)

I finally tried picking up El Fuerte last night 'cause Guile has trouble with those damn shotos.

Fuerte's the fucking man. He's a killer.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2009)

Arnie, you on PS3 or 360?


----------



## delirium (Mar 8, 2009)

lol neither. I play at the arcades.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol.

You po'.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't believe how RIDICULOUS it is to get a BRONZE Trophy. You need to beat Trial (Normal/Hard) with ALL characters. I had a hard time with Ken.

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol trophies.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 8, 2009)

Sometimes I play just to get them 

I have a perfectionist complex. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2009)

That you're on PS3?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 8, 2009)

Damn straight


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 8, 2009)

guys add me kenshiro1990


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2009)

Efff you guys, use the matchmaking thread in my sig and I'll add your name to the list.

I'm gonna be on for a bit if anyone wants to plaly.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Sometimes I play just to get them
> 
> I have a perfectionist complex. What's wrong with that?



Your inability to get of all things a bronze trophy?


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 8, 2009)

how the FUCK do you medium kick to yoga flame with Dhalsim....SHIT! Thats not a damn cancel. that shits a special link.  gtfo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Your inability to get of all things a bronze trophy?



Zip it 

Go to Challenge - Trial

Get the Trophy for that


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Zip it
> 
> Go to Challenge - Trial
> 
> Get the Trophy for that



I don't really care for trophies you see...i prefer to just learn how to play the game and get better lol.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 8, 2009)

are there any 360 players out there. im online if anyone wants to play


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2009)

I hate cross ups. Know how to defend them, but they just happen so fast


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2009)

Tomorrow's another Monday you guys, let's hope I can actually get the game tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Emery (Mar 9, 2009)

Sizzling hot fuckity!  You have no idea how much fun I'm faving with FADCing and Super Canceling.

I think I'm finally getting into the groove of SFIV.  I've been an Alpha 3 nut for the longest time... but I think that's changing.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> how the FUCK do you medium kick to yoga flame with Dhalsim....SHIT! Thats not a damn cancel. that shits a special link.  gtfo.



It's a cancel, I know its my B&B combo.
You have to do Back Medium Kick, into low punch yoga flame.


delirium said:


> lol neither. I play at the arcades.


Good man! Which one? I want you to slap Duy in the face for me for playing Rog. 

Also what happened to you using SIM?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 9, 2009)

Akira said:


> Momochi's execution and patience is really top notch, he's a fantastic Akuma player, arguably the best.
> 
> 
> Edit so no double post:
> ...



Thanks I tend to use it alot to try and switch up my close range game.. Am thinking on investing in a stick or fighter pad.. my current setup has the lights on l1 and l2 2 buttons which are for me really out of the way... baxk in the day i had the mediums there but with the new focus system I cant leave em there


----------



## Godot (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh shit - I just finished arcade mode on hardest difficulty 

This game is much easier than SFII...


----------



## EdgeoO (Mar 9, 2009)

It's just harder to kill people so when you learn to beat the computer it will stop killing you whereas in SFII with way less life, you could fuck up and die easier.

This game is way way harder than SFII. A lot more stuff you can do.


----------



## Noah (Mar 9, 2009)

As much as I hate fighting Shoto/Zangief online, I *love* watching my brother do it. It's like the little angry German kid all over again. Seeing him screaming "fuck you scrub!" at the TV when his jump-SPD tactic fails against players who can zone is absolute hilarity. Partially because of the losing, but mostly because of the hypocrisy.


----------



## delirium (Mar 9, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Good man! Which one? I want you to slap Duy in the face for me for playing Rog.
> 
> Also what happened to you using SIM?



I think Duy is in SoCal. I play in NorCal at UC Davis.

I still try out 'sim every now and then and I still suck. I think I just need more practice though. It's my timing really. The speed of the characters vary so damn much every time I pick him I feel so awkwardly slow. I'm trying to zone throwing out limbs a half second too late and I gotta mother fucker in my face jabbin the shit outta me.

So mostly I stick with Guile since he was my main in ST. Then Fuerte is just too much fun after turtling the shit outta fools.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> It's a cancel, I know its my B&B combo.
> You have to do Back Medium Kick, into low punch yoga flame.



awww they sum diiirty motha fuckas. i didn't even know there was a back kick. My ass is having his leg stretch and shit and i'm like....theres no way in hell...

thanks man.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2009)

delirium said:


> I think Duy is in SoCal. I play in NorCal at UC Davis.
> 
> I still try out 'sim every now and then and I still suck. I think I just need more practice though. It's my timing really. The speed of the characters vary so damn much every time I pick him I feel so awkwardly slow. I'm trying to zone throwing out limbs a half second too late and I gotta mother fucker in my face jabbin the shit outta me.
> 
> So mostly I stick with Guile since he was my main in ST. Then Fuerte is just too much fun after turtling the shit outta fools.


Sim felt really slow to me at first too, slower than his ST counter part.
The more I played him though the more things felt "right" 
I think the key to get good and control the overall pace of the match is to always keep a jab fireball out in front of you. If they jump at you, Anti-Air accordingly. After a bit you can get sick wit it and start doing fireball traps.



Wu Fei said:


> awww they sum diiirty motha fuckas. i didn't even know there was a back kick. My ass is having his leg stretch and shit and i'm like....theres no way in hell...
> 
> thanks man.


LOL, Yeah Dhalsim has a neutral and back version for all his normal attacks.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 9, 2009)

So I got SFIV over the weekend after months of drooling over the gameplay trailers and screens. The game is good overall but I just wished they had made a few changes, here's my biggest gripe. This isn't bashing just some things I felt would have made the game even better or makes the game feel less enjoyable to me and my peeps.

More moves. Special Moves and Super combos. This is SFIV, but has the limited moveset of SFII. They could have added more special moves because most characters in this weren't in SFIII. No problems with timelines, (not that that's an issue to Capcom - *Gouken*) So why not give characters some new and fresh? To make matters worse, they took away moves. Where's Bison/Vega's glowing fist move that nullify's projectiles? Sakura's air diving kick thing like Cammy's. Ryu's fake fireball, and Ken's roll? I haven't played with all the characters yet, but I'm sure their movest got downgraded as well.

And the biggest gripe of them all. One super move per character (with exceptions). ONE SUPER COMBO. 2009. Latest SF game and only ONE SUPER COMBO. I didn't really like SFIII's select one Super Art to use in battle, but at least they gave you at least 2 available, and you could even use all three if you choose by turning this option on. I understand having only one Ultra combo, but one super combo? CMON CAPCOM. To make matters worse, most of the Ultra's are just variations of the Super Combo. Akuma/Gouki is the biggest dissapointment. Why didn't they use his palm strike from the sky from CVSNK 2 or his super fireball/hurricane kick/dragon punch to add some variety between his ultra and supercombo? 

If I sound like I'm bashing the game I'm not. I was just playing with some friends yesterday and they kept saying "Hey, why isn't this move working", and I had to tell them "It's not in the game any more". (I've only played it for a few days but If I see Ken's supercombo one more time I'll lose my mind). Everything felt so limited and repetitive, faster than it would normally. 

Overall it wasn't as enjoyable as playing the other games in the SF series for any of us, and we range for newbies to veterans. Even (gasp, I can't believe I'm saying this) SFIII was more enjoyable and I hated the parrying system. Bottom line is this game feels/plays too much like SFII. SFII was great in it's day, but that was 20+ yrs ago. There's already a SFII Turbo HD Remix or whatever the name is. 

SFIV is a solid game and if I had never played another recent/modern 2D fighter before I would be content because I wouldn't realize how much stuff could have been added. 

So what do you guys think? Did SFIV's less is more throwback to the SFII era make you feel content or were you wishing for a little more modernization? Or maybe it's just me who feels this way, and the majority of you guys prefer the one super combo, and limited moveset? I really wanna know.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2009)

The reason characters don't get new moves is because they were fine with what they already had. Characters only get new things when they're lacking compared to the rest of the cast. 


As for the supers just think for a bit, do you really want Sagat running around with 3 supers to choose from? Of course you don't.
Akuma doesn't have any of his other supers because he'd be too good, simple as that.

With only 1 Super and 1 Ultra the game keeps some kind of order and balance among the cast.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 9, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> The reason characters don't get new moves is because they were fine with what they already had. Characters only get new things when they're lacking compared to the rest of the cast.
> 
> 
> As for the supers just think for a bit, do you really want Sagat running around with 3 supers to choose from? Of course you don't.
> ...



I don't necessarily agree. 

Characters getting new moves happens in almost every new game iteration released. I think it's less about them needing it and more about adding an addition attack/something fresh. You don't have to use the new moves if you don't want but having them there doesn't hurt. It also introduces new play styles. Bison especially could have used his glowing fist, for all those fireball spammers.

Sagat had 3 supers before and it never was a problem for me. Past games characters had more supers as well to balance things out. Akuma's only as good as the player using him. They could have balanced things out the same way they did in other games: Priority, Damage inflicted.

Saying 1 super for balance isn't gonna cut it. The balance you're talking about isn't really an issue for most players. Most players aren't tourney level and won't even notice any balance issues.

I heard this game was made with advice from the best tourney players and the world and it feels like it. It feels like this game was meant for them, instead of everyone. I feel like I'm being forced to play one way to be good at the game and playing the game someone else's way instread of my own.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2009)

With all the options available with the normal attacks, i dont really stress to much on the specials anymore. I did at first because i was like...wtf. Wheres Ryu's side kick. but then you just say fuck it and realize the normals make up for it. like Guile....2 fuckin specials....the SAME shit since DAY ONE. But check out his ridiculus amount of normals and shit. The same can be said for alot of other characters. Chun-li's Back MK combo and shit.

Its all good to me. It all creates balance.

Especially the decision for one super. I would have liked the SF3 path of choosing ultras just for the cinematics, but the one super is good to me. 

I don't know many 2d fighters like street fighter in which special moves aren't the end all be all for winning.

I can't imagine this Bison with a projectile....that shit wouldn't be right at all. He's already a beast.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 9, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> With all the options available with the normal attacks, i dont really stress to much on the specials anymore. I did at first because i was like...wtf. Wheres Ryu's side kick. but then you just say fuck it and realize the normals make up for it. like Guile....2 fuckin specials....the SAME shit since DAY ONE. But check out his ridiculus amount of normals and shit. The same can be said for alot of other characters. Chun-li's Back MK combo and shit.
> 
> Its all good to me. It all creates balance.
> 
> ...



I guess it's just me, but I've never really had any issues with balance in any SF games (that I couldn't adapt too) except for bosses and MVC games. Are you guys who have replied tourney plays or tourney level? I'm just a normal guy who's been playing SF since SFII.

What do you mean by normal Wu Fei? Like HK attack or Sonic boom? If by normal you mean HK, HP, f+LK etc. One of the reasons I don't like playing as Guile or Bison anymore.

I didn't mean Bison should have a projectile. He had this move I think it was DP motion and punch, where his fist would glow and he would strike you from overhead. It was a great move to use against projectile spammers and db spamming players.

I personally like having multiple supers because I can play the same character differently against different opponents. It encourages variety and adds depth. Like in SFIII, if I choose Makoto, I would play differently depending on which super I had. I just like having that option.

I really don't see how balance can be used as an excuse. Like I said earlier, if they wanted too, they could have add more supers and balanced them the same way they balanced everything else. Balance only really becomes an issue if you have one or two really overpowered characters and are playing against someone who exploits this.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2009)

Bison doesn't have problems against fireballs...LOL. 
And if I remember correctly the Glowing fist was never in a Street Fighter game to begin with.


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2009)

Got some epic hatemail today, after beating a scrubby blanka with rog:

Him: Grabbing when I'm blocking, another bitch

Me: Good old scrub excuses, say whatever eases the pain 

Him: Can't break my defense

Me: Sorry mate, I just did

Him: Ur grabbing while im blocking u aint breakin my defense

Me: Then how come none of the rounds were won by grabs? again, just say whatever makes you feel better, its o-k.


I eagerly await his reply


----------



## Barry. (Mar 9, 2009)

^I don't get why people do that. That shit just makes them look crybabyish and weak


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Akira said:


> Got some epic hatemail today, after beating a scrubby blanka with rog:
> 
> Him: Grabbing when I'm blocking, another bitch
> 
> ...





Bitching like that should be a bannable offence.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2009)

*@ deathgod:* I was fine with the 1 Super and 1 Ultra per character. Even if each character had 2-3 Supers or Ultras you're gonna end up using just one anyways. For example in 3s, Ken had 3 SAs and everyone who actually wants to slightly win would pick Shippu. If Urien didn't pick Aegis, Yun didn't pick Genei-Jin, and Chun didn't pick Hoyouku-Sen they'd all be useless. Then again 3s is a Super dependant game. In CvS2, lets take Ken for another example; he had 3 Supers and 95% of the time you would only use Shoryureppa. 

Also Supers in SFIV are almost non-existant because you're better off burning it on FADCs or EXs anyways. Except for certain characters like Balrog, Sim, etc.

I also like the fact that they only kept it 1 Ultra per character because the Ultra is suppose to be their finishing move or their strongest move so it would lose it's purpose kinda thing.

There are a lot of moves that were removed and whatnot but most of which like I stated above were useless and I don't mind going missing. The move you are talking about for Bison is called Psycho Banish or Vanish I can't remember, I'm just gonna call it PTF for Paint the Fence since that was the name of his custom combo in CvS2. PTF was a shitty move for Bison to neutralize fireballs in the first place. Top CvS2 player BAS would only use PTF for the CC, rarely he would cancel it off a far s.Strong to build meter, and rarely he would RC it on your wakeup as a meaty, but that's it.

In SF4, Bison loves it when you toss a fireball at him cause he gets to Headstomp you for free or Devil's Reverse to gain ground. It would be foolish for anyone to toss far fireballs at Bison, because EX Headstomp does retarded damage. Which leaves them only tossing fireballs at mid to close range, which even if you had PTF you wouldn't use it cause the other guy would hit you in your recovery.

However, I do understand where you are coming from with the old movesets and whatnot but I guess it's kind of an acquired taste. In my opinion I think the game is very fresh and enjoyable, having a few new moves, losing a few moves, gaining different properties, and messing with a new system is cool with me.

*@ Biscuits:* Woooo, SoCal Balrog represent.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 9, 2009)

@Duy Ngyuyen. You bring up some good points. I can tell you're a pro/tourney player by your responses. And that's my issue with this game. Everyone who has answered my post thus far uses tourney players/skills as examples. 

In all the SF games I've played I've always used any and all super combo's/arts. I guess my playstyle is just alot different from those that aim to play competitively. I don't always use the combo/attack that does the most damage, instead I use the one I feel like at the time. Sure I had my preference of supercombo's but I used them all.

Ever notice that most tourney players play the same way. Like i've seen some people playing with Ken/ Urien in Third Strike and if you took away their names, you'd think the same person was playing themselves. I've seen some variation with Makoto players and Dudley, but basically everyone plays the same.

I just would have liked for example, lets say you had 4 top tourney players, each picking Guile and have them each play totally different and win.

Also I do use the head stomp with Bison, but my cousin likes to spam fireballs, and when you jump/head stomp: he does d+HP, or dragon punch/supercombo variation with shouto characters. It seems like charging the headstomp takes to long to come out as the game itself feels slower. Don't get me wrong I find ways around it, but it's an annoyance that always been in SF games.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2009)

deathgod said:


> @Duy Ngyuyen. You bring up some good points. I can tell you're a pro/tourney player by your responses. And that's my issue with this game. Everyone who has answered my post thus far uses tourney players/skills as examples.
> 
> In all the SF games I've played I've always used any and all super combo's/arts. I guess my playstyle is just alot different from those that aim to play competitively. I don't always use the combo/attack that does the most damage, instead I use the one I feel like at the time. Sure I had my preference of supercombo's but I used them all.
> 
> ...



Hrm, trying time your Headstomps better. If someone actually know the hard fact to this then correct me if I'm wrong but charge times are slightly more lenient in this game. I play Balrog so I can tell there is a huge difference in charging from SF4 compared to say ST. I seriously just hit c.Jabs go outside to grab a drink comeback and have enough time to link more c.Jabs and Headbutt you.

If you do the Headstomp right as he releases you should be able to hit him. If you're unsure of it, you can just Devil's Reverse. The worse scenario there is you take chip damage if he throws another fireball. 

As for the 3s thing, that's why I stopped playing 3s. All the characters in 3s lacked a lot of variety compared to ST and SF4. It was just the nature of 3s, so that can't be helped. However, I use to be really into 3s so if you throw me videos of Deshiken, Spellmaster J, and Daigo with each of them wearing mix matching colors I bet you I can differentiate them, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2009)

Any tips on getting Headbutt into Ultra for 'rog? Can't seem to get the ruddy timing down.


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Any tips on getting Headbutt into Ultra for 'rog? Can't seem to get the ruddy timing down.



You want to do the ultra motion just as rog touches the ground, once you get the timing down it works at a number of ranges since the range on his ultra is very lenient (assuming you start with an uppercut instead of a straight).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Any tips on getting Headbutt into Ultra for 'rog? Can't seem to get the ruddy timing down.



What's the problem?
Is the Ultra not coming out or are you whiffing it?

For problem one, if you don't know the input already it's:
Charge 1, 47+P...land...wait half a second...646+KKK

Never leave the premisis of 147 after the Headbutt to keep the back charge in place. You know you did it right when during the Ultra animation where he punches his gloves the opponent's ass is right in front of your face.

As for you whiffing it, you might've done it too early or you're not getting the reps down properly.

Balrog's Ultra does 5 reps of punches, the first 4 of those can be controlled to hit forward or upwards. The first rep has to hit upwards by holding down a Kick button. Reps 2-4 is where some new people get confused. You have to whiff 1 of the rep by holding down Punch so he'll punch forwards, reason for this is that if you hold Kick the whole time, the opponent will juggle too high for you to land the final blow (rep 5).

For the corner you HAVE to whiff the 2nd rep and you can follow the rest with Kick. For the Super I've tried ways to juggle it in the corner but I can't seem to find a way, so I guess it's impossible. If you're in midscreenish juggling the Super is done with all Kicks held down. The 4th rep of the Super will whiff on it's own and you'll get the final blow in.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ saw this 'rog player busting that almost every match at a tourney this past Saturday. From the way he explained it, as soon as he would launch the Headbutt, he'd "charge" the Ultra. I haven't personally tried it yet since I'm trying to get better with Chun Li and Ryu atm. But from looking at it and comparing it to Chun Li, doing it the way Duy said seems to be the way since that's how you can combo Chun Li's super.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^^ saw this 'rog player busting that almost every match at a tourney this past Saturday. From the way he explained it, as soon as he would launch the Headbutt, he'd charge the Ultra. I haven't personally tried it yet since I'm trying to get better with Chun Li and Ryu atm.



He's lying to you then.

He used an old method that was found back in ST where you can save charges by manipulating the game's input commands. Like you can do Balrog's Low Dash Punch and immediately do a Headbutt after because you are still holding the down charge through the inputs. This can be reversed by keeping charged for Dash Punches, Supers, and Ultras during Headbutts.

The only time where I see where him doing a Headbutt and immediately charging for an Ultra is when he Anti-Airs someone with the Headbutt and launching them extremely high into the air. Comboing from his BnB into an Ultra does not give you enough time to charge an Ultra seperately.

I'm getting on if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe this is a glitch but I've managed to link standing jabs to headbutts with 'rog, I can't do it at will though it seems to happen at random


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 9, 2009)

I just tried it your way in training mode Duy. That's definitely the way to do it. Had trouble getting the Ultra to come out initially but when I did I haven't whiffed so it's a start at least.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2009)

*deathgod* i'm not a tourney player tho folks say i should get in one.

I just play with some folks who do them, and i can see some characters being a bitch if they had some randomness added into their arsenal.

But wit my casual friends i don't care. Which is why i wish they added back in the Direction Mode from Third Strike. I know for a fact that we'd go nuts with that. Even turn the damn bars and guages off. Makes u fight super safe lol.

And yeah, by normals i meant crouching HP or something like that. lol. people don't realize how key some of them are to a characters gameplay or getting out of shit or setting up for combos or the supers u so want to do.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2009)

Akira said:


> Maybe this is a glitch but I've managed to link standing jabs to headbutts with 'rog, I can't do it at will though it seems to happen at random



No it's possible, you can Charge 1, 4+Jab, and 7+P (or 8 or 9) to do the s.Jab xx Headbutt. You just have to do it really fast for it to come out. It's not practical during a match but if you feel like being fancy then go nuts.


----------



## Emery (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a Ken tip for anyone that may need it:

I just found the easiest way to do Ken's Kara throw with the PS3 controller.  Place your thumb over circle, x, and square at the same time at an angle, while pressing toward and  jottling your shoulder/elbow.  It was almost impossible for me to do it by finger motion alone, but i get it right 100% of the time when I use my elbow/shoulder.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 9, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No it's possible, you can Charge 1, 4+Jab, and 7+P (or 8 or 9) to do the s.Jab xx Headbutt. You just have to do it really fast for it to come out. It's not practical during a match but if you feel like being fancy then go nuts.



Happens to me sometimes as well. Always accidental though.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 9, 2009)

Emery said:


> Just a Ken tip for anyone that may need it:
> 
> I just found the easiest way to do Ken's Kara throw with the PS3 controller.  Place your thumb over circle, x, and square at the same time at an angle, while pressing toward and  jottling your shoulder/elbow.  It was almost impossible for me to do it by finger motion alone, but i get it right 100% of the time when I use my elbow/shoulder.



I thought his Kara throw was forward M.Kick into grab.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 9, 2009)

Circle is mk. X and Square are grab. I don't see the problem.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2009)

Playing as Guile has improved my Boxer game. I'm more patient now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 10, 2009)

don't become too damn patient with boxer that u forget his nasty mixup game. Sometimes u gotta turn the heat up.

Boxer is SO fuckin tight man. I sometimes wonder how many BPs i would have if i actually used him on ranked....it just wouldnt be fair.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 10, 2009)

Turtle rog is actually more scary than a rush down one. 

Ultradavid posted some sick info on Rog over at SRK.
I asked him to post some in depth shit and he did!
Very technical shit so if you're not familiar with frame data then just ignore it.

*Spoiler*: __ 





UltraDavid said:


> His wakeup options are really weak.
> 
> Headbutt is a crappy reversal, no bones about it.  The normal version straight up loses to lots of low attacks (ie Dhalsim down and down-back+kicks, Zangief crouching short, Dan crouching short, and I'm sure every other character has something else as well).  And when it doesn't beat low attacks, it flies harmlessly right over them.  And on top of that, it comes out really slowly.  The fastest version, jab, takes 8 frames to come out, which means that if you have any normal that recovers in fewer than 8 frames (and everyone does, as far as I know), you can pressure him on his wakeup without him being able to do a headbutt fast enough to stop you.  Now, jab loses to lots of things anyway, so if he really wants you off him, he's gonna have to do ex headbutt, which takes a full 12 frames to come out, meaning that you have even more leeway to put out a meaty normal that will recover before he can hit you with a headbutt.
> 
> ...


----------



## EdgeoO (Mar 10, 2009)

My friend is a 5k turtle Rog on PS3 and it's stupid playing him. I main Cammy and just get beat down pretty brutally. Rog is so solid.

It sucks that we lag together krippler


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Turtle rog is actually more scary than a rush down one.
> 
> Ultradavid posted some sick info on Rog over at SRK.
> I asked him to post some in depth shit and he did!
> Very technical shit so if you're not familiar with frame data then just ignore it.



Turtle Rog is too fun.

Yea, Rog needs faster startup and more damage on that Headbutt.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

Balrog can fuck himself. What a pathetic character he is 

Dan is for real men, but Ken is for the masters (see what I did there )


----------



## Akira (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Balrog can fuck himself. What a pathetic character he is
> 
> Dan is for real men, but Ken is for the masters (see what I did there )



Ken is the scrub character of choice, live with it. Not that _some_ people aren't good with him, but you get the idea.

Bison however, is win.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2009)

Bison and Zangief are the besterest


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Balrog can fuck himself. What a pathetic character he is
> 
> Dan is for real men, but Ken is for the masters (see what I did there )



GUTTER TRASH!


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

Akira said:


> Ken is the scrub character of choice, live with it. Not that _some_ people aren't good with him, but you get the idea.
> 
> Bison however, is win.





Lord Genome said:


> Bison and Zangief are the besterest



Both are amazingly cheap. Too bad I break Bison's cheapness


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2009)

With Ken?


----------



## Akira (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Both are amazingly cheap. Too bad I break Bison's cheapness



You'll break Bison's "cheapness" with Ken?

Put your PSN ID in the SFIV matchmaking thread at some point, I'd happily EX stomp you back into line


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2009)

EdgeoO said:


> My friend is a 5k turtle Rog on PS3 and it's stupid playing him. I main Cammy and just get beat down pretty brutally. Rog is so solid.
> 
> It sucks that we lag together krippler



Yeah It was getting good too.  You where the fist Cammy I lost to online though


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Balrog can fuck himself. What a pathetic character he is
> 
> Dan is for real men, but Ken is for the masters (see what I did there )





Balrog shits on the shotos.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2009)

My cammy out boxes a bad Balrog


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2009)

Balrog sucks, don't listen to these fools. Pick Ken and Shoryu to victory.

Edit:
The old Japanese Daigo fansite is back up with his SF4 videos.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 10, 2009)

pick sagat NOT  ken


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 10, 2009)

I still love that crouching fierce. I was playing CvS2 today and I literally beat everyone with that shit.

Better respect those fucking tiger knuckles.


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 10, 2009)

@Sonikku: I hate to break it to you but pretty much every single EB/GameStop/independent gaming store in downtown Toronto and Scarborough are sold out on SFIV. I've pretty much gone to a ton of em downtown and the ones in my area in Scarb, and they all say that they haven't received any shipments from the US for some reason. Most of them say that they're currently being kept in the dark as to when/if they'll be getting any more shipments, while a small number of them have told me that they MAY be getting the shipments in the next week or so. 

It's really discouraging because about half of the stores I've gone to have told me that they've had it out of stock for well over 2 weeks and some since the day of release. There were a small number that told me that they were just sold for a few days, but they also told me to check back "everyday", as they normally get only one shipment every week, and those shipments only have 1-3 copies.

I can afford to keep waiting though, since I'm really busy with work and uni right now. You could try ordering online, as that may be your best option; other than that, just be patient, as it'll eventually come. I'll make sure to tell you if I find something.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2009)

Alright Shinjowy, thanks.
I was expecting as much, I have something to kill my time and practive on though, just got Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 10, 2009)

Dude, order that shit online.


----------



## EdgeoO (Mar 11, 2009)

Emery said:


> Just a Ken tip for anyone that may need it:
> 
> I just found the easiest way to do Ken's Kara throw with the PS3 controller.  Place your thumb over circle, x, and square at the same time at an angle, while pressing toward and  jottling your shoulder/elbow.  It was almost impossible for me to do it by finger motion alone, but i get it right 100% of the time when I use my elbow/shoulder.



Do you hold your controller standardly? I heard some people place it down so they can drum keys but it seems jacked on a PS3 controller.

Ha I got kara throws to work because of that advice.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2009)

Whoever I played Chie or Bushido gg's.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2009)

ggs, didn't get to play enough though.

I'm sad spamming wheel kicks wasn't as affective as I thought it would be


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2009)

The rubber boot is untouchable


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2009)

Not when my Balrog puts his rubber in hers =D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 11, 2009)

tried the game yesterday, not gonna buy it


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

Akira said:


> You'll break Bison's "cheapness" with Ken?
> 
> Put your PSN ID in the SFIV matchmaking thread at some point, I'd happily EX stomp you back into line



I wish I could, but due to some circumstances, I can't


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2009)

You mean you're a smacktalking pansy?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

Definitely not, but I really can't give up my PSN here.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2009)

Pansy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd like to keep my NF account thank you very much


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2009)

Is your PSN racist or something? =p


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Definitely not, but I really can't give up my PSN here.



Why is that? Does it start with a B?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

I have this game for the PS3.   Lets battle.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2009)

Post your psn in the match making thread.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

Of course.. as soon as I get ti set up.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2009)

His PSN is probably the name of a dupe account or something. That's the only legitimate reason I can think of >_>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

All I can say is lol paranoia 

If a staff member cared, they could look at IPs for dupe accounts.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Chie said:


> His PSN is probably the name of a dupe account or something. That's the only legitimate reason I can think of >_>



You're close.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why is that? Does it start with a B?



Actually, it starts with a G.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha...

I don't think anybody who knows you has to fill in the blanks


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> If a staff member cared, they could look at IPs for dupe accounts.



Now I care. 

If it all goes down, he'd have to play me to get unbanned.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 11, 2009)

i'll probably roll over to shoryuken to find out, but folks act like they have sticks shoved up their asses. pompous mofos.

how do u do repetitive ground explosions with viper.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2009)

What. The. Fuck.

Out of the 12 ranked matches I just played, SEVEN were Kens. SEVEN.

I thought they died down. >.O


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> i'll probably roll over to *shoryuken to find out, but folks act like they have sticks shoved up their asses. pompous mofos.*
> 
> how do u do repetitive ground explosions with viper.



Not everyone at SRK act like we have sticks shoved up our asses.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> i'll probably roll over to shoryuken to find out, but folks act like they have sticks shoved up their asses. pompous mofos.
> 
> how do u do repetitive ground explosions with viper.


I'm a pretty active member at SRK, and people are chill for the most part, especially in person.
The thing is that new members just don't look around before asking questions. Questions that would of been answered had they just took 5 minutes to look for it.
They becomes elitist douches to scare them away thus clearing the forums up of stupidity. It works like that at most forums, just at SRK they're more beastly at it.

For your question just check the Viper section at SRK, I'm sure it's there. No need to post.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I'm a pretty active member at SRK, and people are chill for the most part, especially in person.
> The thing is that new members just don't look around before asking questions. Questions that would of been answered had they just took 5 minutes to look for it.
> They becomes elitist douches to scare them away thus clearing the forums up of stupidity. It works like that at most forums, just at SRK they're more beastly at it.
> 
> For your question just check the Viper section at SRK, I'm sure it's there. No need to post.



sir yes sir. i checked already. found out.

biscuits do u play on 360? for some reason i just want to see how good u r.......   aint no smiles when it comes to battle.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2009)

I play on the PS3, I guess you can ask the other players on here. Though since I play Dhalsim I suffer online just a bit more than others, since he's all about precision and timing. He doesn't have a 3 frame jab to abuse if there's any lag... 
There's a tourney I'm attending on the 21st, I'm gonna try to record the singles and team tournament.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I play on the PS3, I guess you can ask the other players on here. Though since I play Dhalsim I suffer online just a bit more than others, since he's all about precision and timing. He doesn't have a 3 frame jab to abuse if there's any lag...
> There's a tourney I'm attending on the 21st, I'm gonna try to record the singles and team tournament.



Remember to try and get me the results for the Top 10 of each. I wanna see how things are fairing off.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I'm a pretty active member at SRK, and people are chill for the most part, especially in person.
> The thing is that new members just don't look around before asking questions. Questions that would of been answered had they just took 5 minutes to look for it.
> They becomes elitist douches to scare them away thus clearing the forums up of stupidity. It works like that at most forums, just at SRK they're more beastly at it.
> 
> For your question just check the Viper section at SRK, I'm sure it's there. No need to post.



It's the same in the Music Dept. =p


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Actually, it starts with a G.



Gray ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

oh you clever bastard you


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2009)

glad you took it sarcastically as well XD


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

You were afraid of me getting pissed?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea, I woulda felt all bad inside =P


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

No worries


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> It's the same in the Music Dept. =p


I think that's only you! Pompous prick! 

Oh and Duy, I'll direct you to the results when they get posted.

I played Guilty Gear earlier and tried to focus attack...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2009)

I tend to UOH much more in 3s now lol


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2009)

I swear I can't win with this game. 

I finally start winning some online fights with Sagat and Cammy... only to find out that I wasn't really winning those fights. Apparently Sagat and Cammy are both hax and I'm only winning because I'm "cheating".


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I swear I can't win with this game.
> 
> I finally start winning some online fights with Sagat and Cammy... only to find out that I wasn't really winning those fights. Apparently Sagat and Cammy are both hax and I'm only winning because I'm "cheating".



Stop cheating and start using Ken


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I swear I can't win with this game.
> 
> I finally start winning some online fights with Sagat and Cammy... only to find out that I wasn't really winning those fights. Apparently Sagat and Cammy are both hax and I'm only winning because I'm "cheating".


Did someone message you saying this?
Sagat is the best character, sure but "hax" ? 
And Cammy sucks, so...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Did someone message you saying this?
> Sagat is the best character, sure but "hax" ?
> And Cammy sucks, so...



I got the info from message boards and forums. They claim Sagat is broken. Same with Cammy, but not to the same extent.

And Cammy most certainly does not suck. Apologize.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2009)

GameFAQs I take it.

Sorry, Cammy sucks...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> GameFAQs I take it.
> 
> Sorry, Cammy sucks...



How'd ya guess?  

And no, she really doesn't... but hopefully she is considered sucky by most. That would kinda mean that I'm dominating with a crappy character, which means that I am improving.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't ever go to Gamefaqs, please. The people who post there have zero knowledge of the game. They bitch and cry about everything, it's not surprising that they find Sagat and Cammy "hax".

Cammy is definitely a character that's lacking, she doesn't suck but she's no where near broken. Don't feel bad that your winning with Sagat, especially not Cammy. 

And again do not vist GameFAQs for SF4 info.
Check 
 (don't post silly questions, look around first)


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 11, 2009)

Any one going to Final Round?

I live here in the ATL but i aint droppin 30 just for overhead damnit. Especially if Jwong and Gootecks are trying to show out. waste of damn money. My friend is going despite me saying he won't win. His sagat and rufus are nice but even my rog is able to take him...hell my vega beats rufus and gives sagat a run....he came in top 15 at impact clash....but i heard there were shitload of scrubs there.

...shit maybe I SHOULD go. might win....sheeeiit.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah. I'm getting really tired of that place not only because of SFIV... but their incessant whining about KZ2. I pretty much go to GFaqs as a habit, not a preference. 

I pretty much use Cammy because her "down, forward+kick" move is a great way to dodge projectiles (she moves right beneath most of them) while pushing offense. It threw off a few Ryu's I met online. 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Any one going to Final Round?
> 
> I live here in the ATL but i aint droppin 30 just for overhead damnit. Especially if Jwong and Gootecks are trying to show out. waste of damn money. My friend is going despite me saying he won't win. His sagat and rufus are nice but even my rog is able to take him...hell my vega beats rufus and gives sagat a run....he came in top 15 at impact clash....but i heard there were shitload of scrubs there.
> 
> ...shit maybe I SHOULD go. might win....sheeeiit.


We were considering on going to FR this year but too much shit came up.
I don't think Justin is going to FR. He's taking the Gamestop tournament seriously. Though he might still go since I heard he can go to any Gamestop that's holding round 3, so he can go to the location in ATL.

Have you seen the pre-reg list for SF4? It has over 200 people give or take some late entrants and no shows.

This is some of the bullshit that gets posted over at GameFAQs


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

I love GameFaq's. Their idiocy and plain tardism is a sight to behold in certain boards. Trolling certain boards on there is so much fun.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 11, 2009)

Gentleman rules lol. Bought the only rule I ever did was if the guy I was playing with got bumped into or someone/thing moved in his field of view. Fail at the rest of that shit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 11, 2009)

SMH @ No Fireballs


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2009)

Chie raped my Cammy I am so filing a report 

I was so close to beating him once though


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> We were considering on going to FR this year but too much shit came up.
> I don't think Justin is going to FR. He's taking the Gamestop tournament seriously. Though he might still go since I heard he can go to any Gamestop that's holding round 3, so he can go to the location in ATL.
> 
> Have you seen the pre-reg list for SF4? It has over 200 people give or take some late entrants and no shows.
> ...



Hahhahahahahahha WTF!?!?!!??!

Those "gentleman" rules were pretty funny. I only remember people bitching about throws when I was younger. However, I do halt the game if the other guy has to pick up a phone call or have to talk to someone during a match at the arcade. Online if I sense that the other guy is away or something I would walk back and whiff a bunch of jabs, usually they'll respond with a bunch of whiffed jabs too when they return.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 12, 2009)

@Kaze: Stop doing wake up Supers/Ultras! Some matches were close, but you threw them away with stupid wake up stuff lol

Duy we need to play sometime again so I can try my Viper out vs a turtle.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2009)

Chie said:


> @Kaze: Stop doing wake up Supers/Ultras! Some matches were close, but you threw them away with stupid wake up stuff lol
> 
> Duy we need to play sometime again so I can try my Viper out vs a turtle.



You're playing Viper now?

I actually need work on that matchup. If you want we can run some games right now, I'm gonna take a quick break from homework so hit me up if you're on right now.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been practicing her for the past week and I'm really enjoying it. Her rushdown capabilities are like none other, which is the kind of playstyle I like. My Balrog's still better than her, but I think that's only because I don't know all of her ins n' outs and match ups yet. There's so much technical stuff to learn for her; just got down TK cancels consistently but still need to learn double hammer into cancel. At this rate though, my Viper should get ahead of my Boxer soon.

I won't be able to do tonight or tomorrow, I've got stuff to work on plus my bro's sleeping.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

@Chie I never try to do Supers, That is just the unfortunate result overzealous fingers, I love the ex-hooligan to much to waste it on a super.  

As for the Ultra's I saw how you where poking with your punches and was hoping to catch you in mid punch, or I was going for chip damage, or I was getting beat so bad that I was like maybe I will get lucky


----------



## LayZ (Mar 12, 2009)

My Cammy game mainly consists of dashing in/out, air throwing, and hooligans.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

It is amazing how strategic higher level players use jumps though.  As much as chie jumped with Viper I only landed one air throw.  That pissed me off because I can catch people out of a hurricane kick with cammys throw


----------



## LayZ (Mar 12, 2009)

I just cr.FP(w/Cammy) for anti-air.  My stick hasn't come in yet and I can't pull out instant shoryukens on the pad.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

I should sell my stick, the transition from pad to stick isn't going as fast as I would like it to.

But as for playing I have a bad habit of throwing out plans and just playing recklessly.  like right know I can tell you almost everything Chie did in our matches. I know 1-2 patterns that he does with Viper and at least 5 he does with Rog, I can make a base plan of how to get out of the and maybe counter them. But then when I play my nerves and adrenaline causes me to do stupid things.  

Everyone here that I  have played will tell you that Canon spikes,and SUPERS come out at the most ridiculous times when I play, that isn't because I am purposely doing it. I have probably just gone into panic mode and am just trying to even the field or get the victory, or I trying to do a drill and screwed up.

EDIT: The above is not an excuse for my losses.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2009)

The most fun match I've had in a while was a Balrog vs. Balrog match. Taunting the opponent into whiffing.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

Taunting pissed people off to no end.  I like Cammy's She simply say "weak". I have had people do Ultra's after I did that when there was no chance they could hit me


----------



## LayZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Everyone here that I  have played will tell you that Canon spikes,and SUPERS come out at the most ridiculous times when I play, that isn't because I am purposely doing it. I have probably just gone into panic mode and am just trying to even the field or get the victory, or I trying to do a drill and screwed up.


I know what you mean.  I always do unintentional Spikes when trying to do her Ultra, especially when I'm under pressure.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

The worst is when they leave themselves wide open.  You're like "Hell yeah I'm gonna wi... 'Cannon Spike' "


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2009)

Do what I do...

Jump/Walk back and literally take a deep breath or after the match go take a piss. Relieves a lot of stress sometimes.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 12, 2009)

Kaze said:


> The worst is when they leave themselves wide open.  You're like "Hell yeah I'm gonna wi... 'Cannon Spike' "



Is the jump from pad to stick that difficult? I'm used to my controller settings, but when I tried a joystick today for Marvel vs. Capcom, it was a bit of a mess.

How long have you been playing with a joystick?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 12, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Is the jump from pad to stick that difficult? I'm used to my controller settings, but when I tried a joystick today for Marvel vs. Capcom, it was a bit of a mess.
> 
> How long have you been playing with a joystick?



It's all just personal preference. Some people are instantly good on stick, some arn't. Either way however, it'll take some time.

IMO if you're having input problems, you should spend more time practicing rather than actually playing. Once you get your stuff down, then play to see what else you can improve on (or just to show off your moves).


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 12, 2009)

KAZE

Sorry bout yesterday hopefully we can get some matches in this weekend (or today depending how long it takes me with the neighbors PC).. I need to play against some fresh opponents.. Am starting to read my regular opponents like a book..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2009)

Momochi Gaara said:


> KAZE
> 
> Sorry bout yesterday hopefully we can get some matches in this weekend (or today depending how long it takes me with the neighbors PC).. I need to play against some fresh opponents.. Am starting to read my regular opponents like a book..



Check out the matchmaking thread and add me. I dont' think we've played before.

I managed to do the EX Upper loop yesterday with Balrog online. Did it using my whole super meter too. But right after the Headbutt -> Ultra he dced on me.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2009)

I would disconnect too if you did that to me.

If you hit me with parry, Ultra I would send you hate mail.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I would disconnect too if you did that to me.
> 
> If you hit me with parry, Ultra I would send you hate mail.



The EX Loop is such a waste of meter though, I only did it for fun. 

Hahaha, I did the EX kara-cancel Ultra once before on accident against my friend's Sagat. He still blocked the Ultra but it had the cool factor so I felt like a winner inside.

I'm trying to get...
j.Roundhouse, s.Roundhouse -> c.Jab xx EX Upper -> c.Jab, c.Jab xx Headbutt -> Ultra consistently. That shit takes almost half of your life. I just have the problem of doing the EX Smash instead of the EX Upper most of the time.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 12, 2009)

I have yet to face any of you guys in SF4. Some of you probably have my PSN. If not, it's in the bottom of my sig.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

Been playing with my stick, I kara-threw a kid pek


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The EX Loop is such a waste of meter though, I only did it for fun.
> 
> Hahaha, I did the EX kara-cancel Ultra once before on accident against my friend's Sagat. He still blocked the Ultra but it had the cool factor so I felt like a winner inside.
> 
> ...


The fact that the combo is so long that it prohibits you from pushing buttons would make anyone rage quit.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 12, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm trying to get...
> j.Roundhouse, s.Roundhouse -> c.Jab xx EX Upper -> c.Jab, c.Jab xx Headbutt -> Ultra consistently. That shit takes almost half of your life. I just have the problem of doing the EX Smash instead of the EX Upper most of the time.



Jab works? I've always been using c.Short for that combo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2009)

Chie said:


> Jab works? I've always been using c.Short for that combo.



Yea it works just fine.

Getting on for a few if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 13, 2009)

I know Dan is the weakest fighter in SFIV, storyline-wise (not in the whole series, Sean is the undisputed holder of that title, he's never actually made it into the tournament outside of his dreams), but damned if he isn't one of the folks I find easiest to stomp a mudhole in people with.

His quips with Sakura during their 'Rivals' bout are great, and I love his victory quote against Bison;

"You're evil, and you laugh like a pervert."


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm sure Dan is straight up the weakest character in the game, so I think you gotta stop playin' Ken scrubs.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Check out the matchmaking thread and add me. I dont' think we've played before.
> 
> I managed to do the EX Upper loop yesterday with Balrog online. Did it using my whole super meter too. But right after the Headbutt -> Ultra he dced on me.



I allready added you. I went on an adding spree and added everyone in the thread still have to get confirmation from some..

Gonna be on this weekend hopefully we can get some matches in.


----------



## EdgeoO (Mar 13, 2009)

20 min ago I was like I'mma play 5 ranked matches fast then get back to my paper.

I've been able to join 2 so far ;(~


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2009)

I just lost 500 bp.... Kaze is a sad panda


----------



## Akuma (Mar 13, 2009)

EdgeoO said:


> 20 min ago I was like I'mma play 5 ranked matches fast then get back to my paper.
> 
> I've been able to join 2 so far ;(~




create a room instead of joining.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I just lost 500 bp.... Kaze is a sad panda



I just got like 500...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2009)

Turtle turtle turtle


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2009)

My problem is that against good players I can win by turtling, bad players I play better when I rush down.  So I guess I have to become a zone player so that I don't waste the first round figuring out a strategy


----------



## Kamina (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone else's save gone corrupted and lost all their points yet?

Happened to me today.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2009)

What system?


----------



## Kamina (Mar 13, 2009)

360

No surprise lol. :l


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I just that the BP's were stored online instead of on the HD


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The EX Loop is such a waste of meter though, I only did it for fun.
> 
> Hahaha, I did the EX kara-cancel Ultra once before on accident against my friend's Sagat. He still blocked the Ultra but it had the cool factor so I felt like a winner inside.
> 
> ...



dude i've thrown my controller against the wall getting pissed at how many times i Smash instead of Upper. That shit pisses me off to no end. its not even that hard but shit smash comes out waaay too much for me.

What is the smash good for anyways it doesn't seem to hit low or anything....just knock them across the screen.

And what is this EX Loop?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> dude i've thrown my controller against the wall getting pissed at how many times i Smash instead of Upper. That shit pisses me off to no end. its not even that hard but shit smash comes out waaay too much for me.
> 
> What is the smash good for anyways it doesn't seem to hit low or anything....just knock them across the screen.
> 
> And what is this EX Loop?



The EX Smash is actually a very good move. It has super armor, it can shatter armor, safe on block, hits very fast, great range, and knocksdown on hit. You can use it to hit through fireballs and to get out of corner situations. The EX Upper can be used to get out of the corner time to time, but it will lose to a flurry of fast crouching attacks, however the EX Smash will absorb and knock down the opponent. If the Shotos corners you and zones you with say c.Forwards or Hadoukens, you can EX Smash to counter hit. If you happen to absorb the c.Forward but still take a Hadouken since he canceled it off the c.Forward you will trade in your favor because he will take more damage and got knocked down.

I use it a lot against Bison when he corners me. The EX Smash will get you out due to the pushback effect if Bison blocks it and it will beat his c.Forward and c.Short for a knockdown. It will also beat Short Scissor Kicks at a good range, the worst that can happen is that you will trade on hit but again it will be in your favor.

The EX Loop is done after a EX Upper hit...
EX Upper -> c.Jab -> c.Jab xx EX Upper (repeat from c.Jab)

The c.Jab can link after the EX Upper so you can go for a Headbutt to follow the c.Jabs or another EX Upper. The damage gets scaled down extremely low if you go for another EX Upper though so it is a total waste to even go for the loop. I only do it for fun but I would never do it in a more serious match.


----------



## Emery (Mar 14, 2009)

It's official... all of the Ken scrubs have been replaced with Ryu scubs.  I fought 15 online matches today.  One Ken, one Dhalsim, one Abel, and twelve Ryu.  Know what else?  They all play the same zoning game -- keep away, fire tons of hadoken, and if the opponent gets close, use shoryuken.  I can't tell you how bored I was playing all of them.  Focus dash through all of their Hadoken, get close, kara throw, and when their shoryuken fails, punish them.

There was one who was actually good, though.  Lost to him fair and square.  

Hmm... I need to come up with more crossup combos.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 14, 2009)

Havent been able to play a decent match yet today.. connections all suck..

havent fought a ryu though mostly ken's.. didnt really mind since am trying to take down shoto's with Abel..

Fought a nice Boxer today..


----------



## Emery (Mar 14, 2009)

How could you not be fighting any Ryu?  Seriously, they fucking swarm like locusts now.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2009)

Depends on your battle point I guess. I'm at 4200 or so and I only fight Sagat, Blanka, Gief and Dictator.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2009)

Currently at 1.3k, most of them are Ken and Ryu. But surprisingly, I've actually faced two Vega and E. Honda today in ranked matches.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh how can I forget. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) online love to counter pick, so they wait till I pick first and they counter pick with Claw, Dictator or Fuerte. Claw and Dictator hardly counter Sim and The Fuerte's online just spam cross up frog splash.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2009)

I did that a lot. 

Usually against shoto's. Fucked me over one time, though. Mistimed button-press caused me to play as Claw instead of Boxer.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 14, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Well I just that the BP's were stored online instead of on the HD



I know this, some odd reason they just went..


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice matches Biscuits your Sim is just to superior.. His traps everything is nice..


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2009)

Battle points are not stored online, they're saved on your own HD.

Good games.
I noticed that you weren't doing quick rise consistently. Against Dhalsim you should always quick rise so that he can't setup his fireball traps.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 14, 2009)

God bless El Fuerte.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 14, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Battle points are not stored online, they're saved on your own HD.
> 
> Good games.
> I noticed that you weren't doing quick rise consistently. Against Dhalsim you should always quick rise so that he can't setup his fireball traps.



Youre the first Sim player i have played EVER'in any SF.. so I was going in blind.. was racking my brain to figure a way out of the firebal teleport trap.. First thought was focus but the teleport punch would get me after..


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I will post my sn on Live if anyone want to challenge me:

Linkaro


Emery:  If you face me, let me just tell you this: I'm a "I must play Ryu." person but I don't try to be cheap....unles you try to be Ru...then I'm Gouken.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought we all got over this "cheap" talk.

By the way the stupid Abel roll is so annoying. I keep thinking I can Jab it, but I can't. I play Rog so I think I can Jab everything.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I thought we all got over this "cheap" talk.
> 
> By the way the stupid Abel roll is so annoying. I keep thinking I can Jab it, but I can't. I play Rog so I think I can Jab everything.


Silly Masher. 

Apparently Final Round this year is ridiculous. 
Justin Wong Won his Gamestop Tourney here in NY then he flew out to Atlanta to do this to the only person he played all day.
Paint Your Target - Fightstar 

Here's some pictures from the event.


Oh, and I own on Lotus servers...
Oh, and I own on Lotus servers...
Link removed


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

poor Cammy


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 15, 2009)

I wish I whould have went to Final Round.. Didn't have the money.. 

Was GG hype this year? There was like 100+ pre-reggers for GG did the majority attend?

lol @ 240+ in SF4, Evo is gonna be madness.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

What is the average number for SF games?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 15, 2009)

Depends on the tournament, really.

Sinsation had like ~70, I think. FR this year as I said, had 240something. Evo, being the biggest tournament of the year, I'm gonna put a guess up at about 300, if not more. Which will be insane.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

Well that is to be expected with SF4 just coming out.  BUT you would think online would deter alot of folks it did it for me


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2009)

Tournament Cheesing

    There will be NO cheesing allowed! I mean this and this will be strictly enforced. Shotos infinite fireballs, E. Honda sumo splash, El Fuerte Body Slam etc. If I find out (and people it's up to you to report it to me) you will be immediately disqualified. Throws are perfectly fine and NO, you can not use turbo controllers. If you guys have anything else you want me to add to this list, let me know before we kick off this tournament.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2009)

^ Seriously?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Tournament Cheesing
> 
> There will be NO cheesing allowed! I mean this and this will be strictly enforced. Shotos infinite fireballs, E. Honda sumo splash, El Fuerte Body Slam etc. If I find out (and people it's up to you to report it to me) you will be immediately disqualified. Throws are perfectly fine and NO, you can not use turbo controllers. If you guys have anything else you want me to add to this list, let me know before we kick off this tournament.



Where's that from? xD


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2009)

Dave's Garden

No fireball infinites , fuck.


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2009)

Holy shit Niketalk. Haven't been there since 03' or 02' and they only had a total of 4 forums. What happened to that place?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 15, 2009)

I want in on this tourney.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 15, 2009)

Oooooo god, went to AI last night. My viper mix ups were too intense for everyone =D beat everyone there that night


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

WTF is this Fireball infinite!?
I want in on that shit.

I like how he had a little list of "cheesing" and dropped the "etc." after it, because rules can just be made on the spot right then and there. "That Balrog pressed too many Jabs...ban that foo!!!"

*@ Chie:* I haven't been to AI in ages, how is the comp there nowadays? We also gotta get in some matches soon too, I wanna learn the Viper matchup.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm getting tired of all these fucking Kens and Ryus online. >_<


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm getting tired of all these fucking Kens and Ryus online. >_<



Stop playing random scrubs online then. Hit up SRK and add a bunch of people like I did.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 15, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Chie:* I haven't been to AI in ages, how is the comp there nowadays? We also gotta get in some matches soon too, I wanna learn the Viper matchup.



There are always good people there playing, as in like pretty fucken good people. Like there's always someone beasting, but I hardly see gootecks, kai, those ridiculous mother fuckers there anymore. But then again this was Sat. night this time, not Friday. But it's still nice to actually play random good people with no lag bullshit, actual arcade experience, etc. It feels pretty dope to actually be the guy beasting everyone there that night though xD

Sorry if that might be coming off as ignorant, but I'm soooooooo happy for my C. Viper(and my two games as Balrog) T__T


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Stop playing random scrubs online then. Hit up SRK and add a bunch of people like I did.



Dunno if most people on SRK would have a good connection with me, as I live in the EU. And I'd probably get murdered, too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2009)

^ Link removed


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

You guys see this?
Link removed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2009)

There were only 16 winners for Round 3? Thought there were more. But anyways, what about NC? ;_;


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Tournament Cheesing
> 
> There will be NO cheesing allowed! I mean this and this will be strictly enforced. Shotos infinite fireballs, E. Honda sumo splash, El Fuerte Body Slam etc. If I find out (and people it's up to you to report it to me) you will be immediately disqualified. Throws are perfectly fine and NO, you can not use turbo controllers. If you guys have anything else you want me to add to this list, let me know before we kick off this tournament.



wtf you talking bout? what firebal infinite? wtf is wrong with the sumo splash? and wtf is wrong with fuertes body slam? these are some of the dumbest rules if ever heard. i gotta show this list of shit on srk.

edit: damn i was too slow it seems. the rules where already posted on srk. and i was right, NOOBS (their words, though id like to say i gotta agree wholeheartedly). i wonder if some of you actually understand the game?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2009)

How do I do infinite fireballs?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2009)

MUSOLINI said:


> wtf you talking bout? what firebal infinite? wtf is wrong with the sumo splash? and wtf is wrong with fuertes body slam? these are some of the dumbest rules if ever heard. i gotta show this list of shit on srk.
> 
> edit: damn i was too slow it seems. the rules where already posted on srk. and i was right, NOOBS (their words, though id like to say i gotta agree wholeheartedly). i wonder if some of you actually understand the game?



I hope you know that I quoted that.


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2009)

MUSOLINI said:


> wtf you talking bout? what firebal infinite? wtf is wrong with the sumo splash? and wtf is wrong with fuertes body slam? these are some of the dumbest rules if ever heard. i gotta show this list of shit on srk.
> 
> edit: damn i was too slow it seems. the rules where already posted on srk. and i was right, NOOBS (their words, though id like to say i gotta agree wholeheartedly). i wonder if some of you actually understand the game?



lol                          .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, JCole plays Balrog now?

I thought that guy was gonna stick to Dhalsim all the way.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2009)

It was on pad, so I guess that probably played a big part in it.

Top 8 right now at Final Round are.

Winners -

Marn vs. LI Joe
Justin Wong vs. Mike Ross

Losers -

Gootecks vs. citiofbrass
Eric V. vs. Kensou
__________________


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I hope you know that I quoted that.



i hope you know noobs where the friendliest words they used to describe your shitty tournament rules. not to mention the words they had about your tournament fighters. honestly, i dont think most of you would be able to get out of timed and distanced high priority normals and tick throw tactcis. like somebody else opn srk mentioned. go ahead & quote this btw, please do so. i use the same nicks here and there so no biggy.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 15, 2009)

Donkey show just gave me an ass whooping.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the Club. It might have been Chie though.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2009)

MUSOLINI said:


> i hope you know noobs where the friendliest words they used to describe your shitty tournament rules. not to mention the words they had about your tournament fighters. honestly, i dont think most of you would be able to get out of timed and distanced high priority normals and tick throw tactcis. like somebody else opn srk mentioned. go ahead & quote this btw, please do so. i use the same nicks here and there so no biggy.


You have some serious reading comprehension problems. Read the last page on this thread very slowly so you can understand. 
I got it from SRK who originally got it from Niketalk. Why are you the only one that didn't get that? 

Reading comprehension FOR THE LOSS.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> You have some serious reading comprehension problems. Read the last page on this thread very slowly so you can understand.
> I got it from SRK who originally got it from Niketalk. Why are you the only one that didn't get that?
> 
> Reading comprehension FOR THE LOSS.



so you werent the one hosting the tournament with the funky rules? my bad.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Welcome to the Club. It might have been Chie though.



You got an ass whooping too?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 15, 2009)

Where do the console characters stack up to the Arcade characters? Console dudes, midtier-lower midtier?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

*@ MUSOLINI:* Do you play SF4 on the PS3? Wanna run some games sometimes? Hopefully our connection ain't so bad and there aren't any lag inputs.

*@ Violent By Design:* This is what I think...

Fei Long - Low Tier
Cammy - Low-Mid Tier
Gouken - Mid Tier (Maybe High-Mid)
Sakura - Mid Tier
Rose - Mid Tier
Dan - Low Tier maybe even Shit Tier
Gen - Low-Mid Tier
Seth - Low Tier

They could actually be placed a lot lower. If you take a look at that list none of them got shit on Sagat nor can they handle his fireballs well. Maybe Rose or Gen, but that's it. A friend of mine is trying to make Sakura work but you gotta see her fight Balrog...it is a horrendous uphill fight for her. She can't outpoke him, she can't jump at him, nor can she zone him.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ MUSOLINI:* Do you play SF4 on the PS3? Wanna run some games sometimes? Hopefully our connection ain't so bad and there aren't any lag inputs.
> 
> *@ Violent By Design:* This is what I think...
> 
> ...



i dont own a ps3 or 360. and im planning on buying a ps3 by the time kof xii gets released (july), maybe earlier. i played the game a few times at a friends house on his 360. yesterday he got internet so i think he might have hooked up his 360 on the net already. considering i really suck ass with the 360 controller i handle myself pretty well in sf4. im pretty consistent but compared to how i handle on an arcade stick or a good joystick its pretty average. 

maybe ill face some of you guys online sometimes. is there any lag online btw. i remember trying to play online a long time ago on the pc using an emu and the shit was horrible. you had to press HK at the apex of the jump to hit them deep. not to mention already perform a combo before actually confirming if you hit them or not, otherwise youd already be too slow. fighters are one of the the few games where even the slightest bit of lag can fuck up a match. im hoping they found a way to fix this problem for the 360 and ps3. if you can have a lagless match while living in europe playing someone random in japan or usa would be too cool. best thing since actually going to arcades.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 16, 2009)

MUSOLINI said:


> i dont own a ps3 or 360. and im planning on buying a ps3 by the time kof xii gets released (july), maybe earlier. i played the game a few times at a friends house on his 360. yesterday he got internet so i think he might have hooked up his 360 on the net already. considering i really suck ass with the 360 controller i handle myself pretty well in sf4. im pretty consistent but compared to how i handle on an arcade stick or a good joystick its pretty average.
> 
> maybe ill face some of you guys online sometimes. is there any lag online btw. i remember trying to play online a long time ago on the pc using an emu and the shit was horrible. you had to press HK at the apex of the jump to hit them deep. not to mention already perform a combo before actually confirming if you hit them or not, otherwise youd already be too slow. fighters are one of the the few games where even the slightest bit of lag can fuck up a match. im hoping they found a way to fix this problem for the 360 and ps3. if you can have a lagless match while living in europe playing someone random in japan or usa would be too cool. best thing since actually going to arcades.



The lag ain't all that bad if you play with someone with 3 bars or higher. It's a shame that our connection ain't gonna run so well since you're from Europe. I've played with a few members here from Europe and the lag inputs just kills the game.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The lag ain't all that bad if you play with someone with 3 bars or higher. It's a shame that our connection ain't gonna run so well since you're from Europe. I've played with a few members here from Europe and the lag inputs just kills the game.



damn that really breaks my heart. my first choice would have been japanese fighters online. second chinese or korean. i wouldnt have minded american or latin american players either. europeans usually suck at fighters.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 16, 2009)

jeez i picked up Rufus a day ago....i'm in love with him. He's soo much fun to play with.

He's nasty too. HK in the air followed up with EX snake strike....CRAZY damage. He can get his ultra out of soo much shit. Dive kick fun.

DAMN. I can't believe i haven't tried to play with him at all before now. If u haven't given him the time of day give him a chance. He looks like a fatass idiot, but he plays great.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2009)

Justin wins Final round with Rufus. Beats Gootecks in Grand Finals.
NY!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 16, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Justin wins Final round with Rufus. Beats Gootecks in Grand Finals.
> NY!



How close were the sets?

*@ MUSOLINI:* I get some pretty alright connection with the Japanese and Korean players. I've played with Pungko twice on ranked matches and there were very slight lag.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 16, 2009)

goddammit. the moment i pick rufus, this fool J Wong wins FR with him lol.

this is from shoryuken:

<@MarnFRXII> DIVE KICK
<@MarnFRXII> OMG
<@MarnFRXII> COMBO
<@MarnFRXII> GOOTECKS MISSES CLUTCH COMBO
<@MarnFRXII> EX MESSIAH
<@MarnFRXII> MISSES FOCUS DASH ULTRA
<@MarnFRXII> OMG
<@MarnFRXII> JUSTIN WOULDA WON
<@MarnFRXII> 5% EACH
<@MarnFRXII> WALKING BACK AND FORTH
<@MarnFRXII> JUSTIN WINS

4-3

shit was close as hell apparantly. epic. I'll talk to my friend who went to it later. i can't wait to see the vids.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 16, 2009)

does anyone know the official american tier list for arcade and console characters?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 16, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> does anyone know the official american tier list for arcade and console characters?



There are no official tier list yet. We would have to wait to see more results from tournaments and more character matchup analysis to determine it. Rest assure though, Sagat will still be the best in the game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 16, 2009)

what are u talking about it was posted last week.

SSS - Vega
SS - Fei Long, Ryu, Sagat
S - Balrog, Bison, Seth, Gouken
A - Viper, Blanka, Zangief, 
B - Gen, Sakura, Rose, Dhalsim, Chun Li
C - El Fuerte, Rufus, Abel, Guile, Hyundai
D - Dan
F - Ken


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2009)

Fei Long, SS? 

*ED!*t: Never mind, troll.


----------



## Akira (Mar 16, 2009)

^I'd think Vega = SSS would be a bit more of a giveaway


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2009)

I prefer details over the bigger picture.

>.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2009)

I started using rufus...landing a snake strike with more than 2 hits is curiously satisfying...and i randomly found out that he can do it's EX version in the air ( i was buffering for a landing ultra) which was really epic timing since it comobed into 8 hits worth of fat awesomeness .


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2009)

I just like using Rufus to c.HP to shake the screen.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> ^I'd think Vega = SSS would be a bit more of a giveaway



thats what i thought a person would say b4 fei long being SS lmao.

And wow Dreikoo, u sure u can do that in the air? i'ma try that. I think i overlooked using ex in the air. I thought i did it in the air before but i just did a lp version almost immediately upon landing that it looked like he did it in the air.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 17, 2009)

Snake strike into Ultra I think only works in the corner.

Also fuck Rog. Not only is he stupid with all the bullshit he has, but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) has the dumbest hitbox when he's crouching. A shit load of stuff would wiff if he's crouching. WTF!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2009)

MAH FIGHT MONEY!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 17, 2009)

Go here...
Explosive Tag Extraction Technique (Unnamed - Anime Only)

Help donate to the arcade and qualifiers. I'm gonna drop in $25, so errrrbody should too or atleast some kind of money cause every little help.

Edit:
For those of you who don't know what SBO is, it is short for Super Battle Opera which is Japan's biggest fighting game tournament. The level of competition at SBO is world class and you would have to qualify through selected tournaments to qualify into the main tournament. It is mainly a Japanese tournament but SBO gives out specific amount of seats to foreign countries as well. 



> Super Battle Opera (Tougeki) 09 will take place at Suido-bashi, Tokyo, Japan from Aug 14 - 16th. The US has been granted the following qualifying spots:
> 
> 1 spot for Street Fighter 4 [2on2]
> 2 spots for Tatsunoko vs. Capcom [1on1]
> ...



From SRK.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 17, 2009)

I donated last year, and plan to again, when I get paid next week.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 18, 2009)

seth is so annoying !!!!

takin me forever to unlock Gouken =[


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 18, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> seth is so annoying !!!!
> 
> takin me forever to unlock Gouken =[



Just set the mode to Easiest and the match settings to 1, find an online guide to unlocking him, and boom!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2009)

Or even easier, turn the time to 30 sec.

Only problematic ones I really had were El Fuerte and Dan. Sagat is probably the easiest to do perfects with.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe I played 10 games of Balrog vs. Balrog with some guy on SRK. The rounds were set to 3/5 and 95% of the time we went to the 5th round, so each match took almost a year of my life.

I swear if Balrog didn't have such a stupid hitbox we'd both finish rounds a lot faster.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 18, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Just set the mode to Easiest and the match settings to 1, find an online guide to unlocking him, and boom!



Yeah i know but the goddam criteria 

i thinks its 

3 perfects
5 first strike
5 super finisher
and no lost of rounds

what a mission =[


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 18, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Yeah i know but the goddam criteria
> 
> i thinks its
> 
> ...



I think the criteria to get Gouken is as follows:

Beat the game with Akuma first. Then beat the game with 3 Perfects, 3 Ultras, and you can't lose. The one you posted is a total lie to whomever gave you that piece of info.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm... I thought 2 Perfects on Easiest with 1 round was acceptable, too?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I can't believe I played 10 games of Balrog vs. Balrog with some guy on SRK. The rounds were set to 3/5 and 95% of the time we went to the 5th round, so each match took almost a year of my life.
> 
> I swear if Balrog didn't have such a stupid hitbox we'd both finish rounds a lot faster.


His hitbox is so dumb... My BnB become strict as fuck against him...


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 18, 2009)

My brother played my SFIV for the first time yesterday.  He likes SF2 HD Remix and got incredibly pissed off when he couldn't beat Sagat with Cammy.  Had to stop playing or he said he'd break my controller.

Does anyone else in here do that when they keep losing? XD


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2009)

^naw, it just makes me wanna beat watever is pissing me off more and more...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 19, 2009)

Kenshiro1990 those were some fun matches.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish I could listen to my music while I play online 


Who wants to get rocked on PSN right now?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry about the lag Bop


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

^Don't sweat it. Good matches though from what we played.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Just got my stick today. 

I've been playing all day, still having slight trouble with my hooligan motion but otherwise everything is good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2009)

My awesome custom art for my TE.



Sharpies rule.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ No battop this time? 

Pedobear for the MUTHAFUCKIN WIN!


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 20, 2009)

So I've purchased the alternate outfits and I'm informed you can play Sakura without the gi so how does one go about removing it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 20, 2009)

^Pick Color #10.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you very much. I still need to hone my skills a bit more after the online humiliation I experienced today but I don't intend on taking it lying down.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> My awesome custom art for my TE.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpies rule.



that fuckin bear is too funny


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally got Sim's alt...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> ^^ No battop this time?



Not on that one...



Plus, they don't make cool orange bubble bat tops.  And yes, Pedobear ftw! :3


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido u better rape in fighters with all that shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Not on that one...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, they don't make cool orange bubble bat tops.  And yes, Pedobear ftw! :3



Lacks samurai bear.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't touched SFIV in a while and I just got rocked online. Need more practice 
On the brightside, I managed to get a copy of 3rd strike for the xbox for $5, gotta love craigslist.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 21, 2009)

^Nice, I might have to get a copy too. Playing only SFIV(even though I haven't been playing much lately) actually makes me miss 3rd Strike and other fighting games. Not ST though, I've played plenty of that. >.<


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 21, 2009)

How many of those did you make?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

I learned something today.  When you don't play for a week your reactions and timing suffers greatly


----------



## Emery (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I learned something today.  When you don't play for a week your reactions and timing suffers greatly



I hadn't played a Street Fighter game (last was Third Strike) for six months before I started Street Fighter IV.  My game was nasty, and I didn't know shit about focus attacks and canceling.  

Time off does take its toll.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2009)

You just gotta keep playing then.

You guys should hit up SRK for some comp. I'm getting in tons of good practice when I get on to play.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol, I haven't played for 5 days and my footsies are horrible. >.< I thought it'd be better if I didn't play awhile so my bad habits go away...


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 22, 2009)

for fucks sake are the scrub players really gettin BP above the 2500s? I keep doin player matches searching for More skilled and i still get matched up with wack ass folks. if i'm balrog and i just crouch just outs sweep range and u see me c.HP ur ass everytime u try to jump in ytf would u keep jumping in?


----------



## Akira (Mar 22, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> for fucks sake are the scrub players really gettin BP above the 2500s? I keep doin player matches searching for More skilled and i still get matched up with wack ass folks. if i'm balrog and i just crouch just outs sweep range and u see me c.HP ur ass everytime u try to jump in ytf would u keep jumping in?



Haha, wakeup shoryu is the worst by miles. I did about 11 command throws in a row against a Ken player with Abel because he wouldn't stop doing it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> for fucks sake are the scrub players really gettin BP above the 2500s? I keep doin player matches searching for More skilled and i still get matched up with wack ass folks. if i'm balrog and i just crouch just outs sweep range and u see me c.HP ur ass everytime u try to jump in ytf would u keep jumping in?



I beat some 8k Sagat for 128 BP the other day. I have no idea how he got so high being so terrible.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2009)

There's a lot of ways to exploit the battle point system.
You can disconnect every time your gonna lose.
You can make dupe accounts.
You can have a friend lose to you on purpose.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> There's a lot of ways to exploit the battle point system.
> You can disconnect every time your gonna lose.
> You can make dupe accounts.
> You can have a friend lose to you on purpose.


they need to fix the disconnect issue in the BP system.

that way if someone disconnects he automatically loses points.

i bet people would stop disconnected afterwards


----------



## LayZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Muk said:


> they need to fix the disconnect issue in the BP system.
> 
> that way if someone disconnects he automatically loses points.
> 
> i bet people would stop disconnected afterwards


I honestly am more amused than angry when it happens.  I take it as a complement and send them a message afterwords like "You SHOOK lol" or "Oh you just mad cause I'm stylin' on you"


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I honestly am more amused than angry when it happens.  I take it as a complement and send them a message afterwords like "You SHOOK lol" or "Oh you just mad cause I'm stylin' on you"



lol when i get the game i'm trying that shit on the first person that d/c on me via horrible playing by me or via them getting owned and running away.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 22, 2009)

I was playin this 1 Rufus who disconnected on me after I gave him the business in the 1st round, I hit him up saying "Really?" and he said PSN disconnected him....how convenient, lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 22, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I honestly am more amused than angry when it happens.  I take it as a complement and send them a message afterwords like "You SHOOK lol" or *"Oh you just mad cause I'm stylin' on you"*



LMAO I haven't heard that shit in a minute. Im addin that to my everyday vernacular lol.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 22, 2009)

Muk said:


> they need to fix the disconnect issue in the BP system.
> 
> that way if someone disconnects he automatically loses points.
> 
> i bet people would stop disconnected afterwards



That would suck balls for me at least. On at least 5 occasions my internet went down for like 2-3 mins while I was playing someone.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 22, 2009)

Akira said:


> Haha, wakeup shoryu is the worst by miles. I did about 11 command throws in a row against a Ken player with Abel because he wouldn't stop doing it.


I always do that once in a match to see if it works, most times I does so I keep doing it. Nice Daft Punk avy btw.


----------



## Akira (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work on the tournament Biscuits, were you playing as Sim?



Also thanks Kenshin , but it sounds like you've been playing against some absolutely terrible people.


----------



## delirium (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice.

What characters were 1-10? And who'd you lose to?

--

Played at the arcades yesterday. Beasted with Guile xD


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2009)

1 Nestor - Viper. Sagat against the top players.
2 Nerd Josh - Sagat
3 Gabe- Sagat
4 Ernest - Gief
5 DS- Rog
5 Lucky D- Don't know most likely Rog
7 Min- Dictator
7 Tony B. Rufus, Rog against top players. Used Rog on me... 
9 Yome$ - Rog
9 DSP - Honda, Claw and others
9 Walter - Akuma 
9 Tinshi - Blanka. Honda against Rog

So yeah it was a Sagat/Rog fest. I think I'm top 10 skill wise out of the field. I just had bad luck getting Gabe early on and then Tony B in losers.
Game is all about matchups.

Oh and of course I used Sim. I like to work for my wins.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm starting to like Viper. I picked her up after I fell in love with her song


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 22, 2009)

her song is the only one i like from the new folks...well besides Seths.

But damn, u'll learn how hard it is to be the socalled S-Tiered Viper they hold dear across seas. She has some nasty cross up options and mixups but its like...but to be gangster u gotta be FAST AS SHIT. i'm just now startin to be able to use her Thunder Knuckle cancel to combo Hard attacks and shit. I still can't do repeated ground explosion (i did once and my friend said wtf), and i have no fricken clue how folks high jump  cancel into ultra.

the thing i like about Viper tho is that she's so damn free style. Wit Rufus, Sagat, etc. you KNOW what folks are trying to connect. With Viper its like each one is whatever a person makes it. Vega is sorta the same except he has so many damn negatives that come along with him.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I found out quick that her learning curve is unforgiving, but it is still fun.  She will be my new project


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's Poongkoo beasting through Korean Nationals...


----------



## LayZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Just put my artwork on my stick.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 22, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Here's Poongkoo beasting through Korean Nationals...


----------



## LayZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Chie said:


> I dunno if red matches, but it looks very clean regardless.


Yeah its the lighting but the red pretty much matches.  Thanks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 22, 2009)

The Ryu that won that tourney was pretty good, went up against a good boxer and bison.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2009)

Just realized. Gonna be in So Cal the end of this week. If I have some time I should hit up some spots and check out the comp.

Lead me the way SoCal heads.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 23, 2009)

*WHY WOULD ANYONE WASTE QUARTERS ON THAT LOSER?
*
That's my friends reaction whenever I choose Dan. I'm sure other Saikyo-ites have had to put up with similar putdowns from their own friends, and that's a shame, because Dan is actually a lot of fun to play.  The reason I like him is that he's not as thunderously powerful as Ryu or Ken, yet because his fighting style is similar to theirs, I don't have to spend endless hours mastering entirely different (but just as wimpy) characters like Rolento or Cody.

Even if that doesn't appeal to you, Dan's amusing personality just has to win your over.  Now here's a guy who just doesn't get it... he's a rotten fighter, probably not worthy of the black belt he wears, yet he's absolutely convinced that his self-taught fighting style will revolutionize the world of martial arts, and thinks so highly of himself that he gives out autographs in the middle of matches!  This apparently rubbed off on Midway, who had its vengeance on actor Danny Pesina (who left its popular Mortal Kombat series to create his own guild for actors appearing in video games.  Wow, talk about your major league mistakes!) by reintroducing his character Johnny Cage in the fourth Mortal Kombat game... and turning him into a self-absorbed moron that nobody likes.  Unlike Dan, Johnny Cage's attacks weren't redesigned to make this obvious (why would Midway need to?  His moves already sucked!), but if you beat the Playstation version of MK4 with him, you get an ending that's quite different from those of the other fighters.  Johnny takes center stage at an awards ceremony and makes the unfortunate mistake of taking shots at the studio audience, who fire back with boos, hisses, and the occasional beer bottle.

Wait, wait, I was going somewhere with this.  Oh yeah... the reason why people like Dan (although many of them won't admit it!) is because they admire losers.  There was this great episode of Coach that perfectly illustrates my point.  Jerry Van Dyke stands up in a fancy restaurant and gives his friend this sage bit of advice... "You know, being a loser isn't so bad.  I mean, if you're a winner all your life, you start to expect victories, and when you finally lose you don't understand what happened... it just eats you up inside.  Losing doesn't bother a loser, though- they're used to it!  Besides, winners have their goals set way too high.  When a loser sets his goals, he just puts the bar down as far as possible so he can step right over it.  Hey, check this out!  I'm setting my bar!  And I'm clearing it, too!"  As Jerry also mentioned, losers don't have things like dignity to drag them down. They can completely embarass themselves and they'll just get right back up and try again, whereas someone with more pride would be crushed by a single failure.  And that's why Dan keeps coming back for more fights- and more punishment.  No matter how many times he falls, he'll never be discouraged... and when he finally drops an opponent, that victory is far more special than any of Ryu's, who's wandered around the world for years, searching in vain for a battle that will truly satisfy him.


not mine found it on the net​


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> Just realized. Gonna be in So Cal the end of this week. If I have some time I should hit up some spots and check out the comp.
> 
> Lead me the way SoCal heads.



Hit up Arcade Infinity or Denjin when you get the chance when you're down here. I think Chie still hits up AI every now and then. As for me, I plan to go back to playing at AI every now and then soon.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 23, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> *WHY WOULD ANYONE WASTE QUARTERS ON THAT LOSER?
> *
> That's my friends reaction whenever I choose Dan. I'm sure other Saikyo-ites have had to put up with similar putdowns from their own friends, and that's a shame, because Dan is actually a lot of fun to play.  The reason I like him is that he's not as thunderously powerful as Ryu or Ken, yet because his fighting style is similar to theirs, I don't have to spend endless hours mastering entirely different (but just as wimpy) characters like Rolento or Cody.
> 
> ...





Dan licks green balls with orange pubes.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2009)

I love playing with Dan, especially with friends. And versus people who don't know about his Super taunt -> Ultra.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 23, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> LMAO I haven't heard that shit in a minute. Im addin that to my everyday vernacular lol.


Everyday might be a little too much lol.  I try to use it like once every 2 months around my friends.  Thats why its still surprisingly hilarious but not overused.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 23, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I honestly am more amused than angry when it happens.  I take it as a complement and send them a message afterwords like "You SHOOK lol" or "Oh you just mad cause I'm stylin' on you"



The only time I disconnect is when my router become a b**** on me and put the plug on me.  

I go "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  I WAS KICKING HIS A**"


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

Dan's Rival fight with Sakura really made me like the guy. 

On another note I am loving learning Viper.  I am goiong through her trials right now.  I am stuck on the ex shockwave, HJ, Firekick combo.  I am going to have to move to stick for that one though


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

AHHHH I FUCKING HATE BLANKA


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 24, 2009)

all i did today was fight a nice blanka...now i'm gunna fail my test tommorow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2009)

So... Suzuhiko and I have pushed ourselves further in front of the line to get into hell.







I'm going to reprint it again and fix that damn triangle button, but man do I love this art we made.  The guy @ kinko's started laughing his ass off when he opened up the file before he printed it out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 25, 2009)

fucking lol. That's seriously one of the most original pieces I've seen so far.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 25, 2009)

oh man that's a sick stick!


----------



## LayZ (Mar 25, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> So... Suzuhiko and I have pushed ourselves further in front of the line to get into hell.


Man even Chris Hansen would approve of that stick.  Please tell me you put that on the SRK forums. 

Nevermind I saw it. :rofl


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Man even Chris Hansen would approve of that stick.  Please tell me you put that on the SRK forums.



I just did.  So far, the reviews have been awesome. 

On the technical side, I threw in an extra JLF spring into my LS-32-01 for extra springy action.  The stick literally snaps back into the dead zone.  Plus I added some tape to the actuator in order to shorten the throw.

So yeah, repost...



> So... Suzuhiko and I have pushed ourselves further in front of the line to get into hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Para (Mar 25, 2009)

So I come in here to discuss street fighter and how I suck at it, when:



Mister Bushido said:


> So... Suzuhiko and I have pushed ourselves further in front of the line to get into hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 jesus christ



I have no words


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

Good choice about the Triple and not the 360 DS 

I fucking LOL'D when you zoomed in on pedobear and it said "Underage" up top


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2009)

Approximately, how long did that take you to finish?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Approximately, how long did that take you to finish?



All in all, it probably would have taken just half a days work.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 26, 2009)

New Japanese Console Tier List, with of course Sagat still holding his spot on top:


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 26, 2009)

something bout that aint right lol. i know rose aint got shit but damn. i guess Dan's super taunt saves his ass. its about time blanka went up. been saying his ass should be that high since forever.

I don't think theres been enough play with the console folks cause they're practically all 5-5...unless they're REALLY that balanced within the game.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't pay to much attention to that chart.
Here's another one .

So yeah don't really think to much about the charts.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 26, 2009)

Rose @ #25? REALLY??


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2009)

That tier list is bogus and I think have been discussed quite thoroughly over at SRK. Look how they place Chun, Dan, and a few others. There is no way in hell those character are that high beating other certain characters out like Dan being on top of Sim and a few others. Especially seeing Sakura in Mid-Tier, she fucken sucks horribly.

*@ Wu Fei:* Blanka's been or near Top5 since arcade release.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2009)

Console characters are overall weaker than the Arcade ones.
Rose is pretty bad in the game


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 26, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I don't think theres been enough play with the console folks cause they're practically all 5-5...unless they're REALLY that balanced within the game.



I think they really are balanced. Sorta why they're nothing special to play though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 26, 2009)

I heard Rose was pretty god awful too but she's not too bad for casuals.

And Dan is beast, that's why.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2009)

Man, I want a TE stick. Imma play Justin Wong today, pray for me. He's gonna play me and tell me what I'm doing right or wrong and give me some pointers.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Man, I want a TE stick. Imma play Justin Wong today, pray for me. He's gonna play me and tell me what I'm doing right or wrong and give me some pointers.


LOL you paid for that?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 26, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Man, I want a TE stick. Imma play Justin Wong today, pray for me. He's gonna play me and tell me what I'm doing right or wrong and give me some pointers.



You did that $20 shit?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> You did that $20 shit?



Yea, there's too much he that he would have to show me and so little time but if you're a seasoned player then u would prob benefit more but I'll guess I'll see him that in chinatown fair arcade in downtown manhattan If I ever go through.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't want to knock his hustle, cause I know him and all but
everything he could of told you, you could of gotten for free by just playing.
Head to CF and watch people play and ask people questions.
The exclusive info that you can only get from him, he wouldn't share it to begin with.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I don't want to knock his hustle, cause I know him and all but
> everything he could of told you, you could of gotten for free by just playing.
> Head to CF and watch people play and ask people questions.
> The exclusive info that you can only get from him, he wouldn't share it to begin with.



It really wasn't bout exclusive shit cuz I wouldn't expect him to tell something like that just things I needed to do to get better since he has so much experience but I'm in the New York area so maybe I'll see him the arcades downtown.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2009)

I live in NY too. Just go play at CF and talk to people.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Mar 27, 2009)

lol at asking people questions for money about a game you could figure out for your self. moreover ask people on forums for free.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2009)

WHERE YO CURLY MUSTACHE AT


----------



## LayZ (Mar 27, 2009)

Its called a consulting fee.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> No? We say "yo" and "son" But don't all you motherfuckers say that too?
> Of course you "cats" stole it from us...
> 
> Like I said above I don't want to fuck up his Hustle cause I actually know him. All the info he could of gave you, you would of found out by yourself. As long as you play people you'll find things out.



I'm more of a "foo" and "hella" kinda guy. Guess I'm Westcoast like that.

But Biscuits is right, lets not hate on Justin and of course lets not hate on Hell on Earth. You guys should be happy that people are putting out extra cash to learn a certain game. That just means more comp for you.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2009)

Like it's great if you live in the middle of nowhere and you have no comp, but if you live in NY or Cali you really shouldn't need the service.

I'm gonna pick up Rufus on the side. Sim is really pissing me off. What good is it to zone the other character 99% of the match to just get hit 3 times and lose.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> No? We say "yo" and "son" But don't all you motherfuckers say that too?
> Of course you "cats" stole it from us...
> 
> Like I said above I don't want to fuck up his Hustle cause I actually know him. All the info he could of gave you, you would of found out by yourself. As long as you play people you'll find things out.



lol nah.  we got "wuzhannen" and "folk". i actually work with companies so  u wont hear that shit comin out my mouth often lol. i said cats cuz i was tryin to refrain from sayin N*...i think i've said it too many times up in here.

and yeah...can't knock a dudes grind...never heard of consulting for games but i guess its an opening that can be capitalized on.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL country bama. 

I aint country bruh


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2009)

Just got the game today finally. Fucking Gamestop didn't have any arcade sticks so i'm playing with the 360 controller and my fingers are killing me!

Just got done unlocking Fei Long. I hate playing as Abel, his moveset fucking sucks donkey balls!


----------



## LayZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Just got the game today finally. Fucking Gamestop didn't have any arcade sticks so i'm playing with the 360 controller and my fingers are killing me!


I use to be in that same position.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 29, 2009)

omg my fightpad is malfunctioning! WHAT! THE! FUCKKK! goddamn madkatz...

CLEARLY this shit was made right for the fighting but they BULLSHITTED in integrating the system specific features. the xbox menu keeps coming up. the xbox button itself wont even register any more. fuck off. now i can't play with non-charge characters anymore.

EDIT: Supreme Alchemist Fan.....thats a baaad Chun-Li in yo sig man, i cant even lie. make a dude wanna holla if she was real. If asian chicks came in a thick size, black women would be screwed.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2009)

*knocks on wood*


----------



## LayZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> EDIT: Supreme Alchemist Fan.....thats a baaad Chun-Li in yo sig man, i cant even lie. make a dude wanna holla if she was real. If asian chicks came in a thick size, black women would be screwed.


That quote is sig worthy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

I still prefer Cammy in alternate costume nr. 10.

Or as I like to call her: Ingvild.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I still prefer Cammy in alternate costume nr. 10.


Cammy is my girl and all but Chun's thighs are just to thick to deny.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

I prefer cammy's 3,9,and 10 costume


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

Cammy has a thong onepiece and a great arse. All I need.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

Dudley Super : Tripple Uppercut
Dudley Ultra : Rolling Thunder that doesn't whiff the fuck out.


----------



## Akira (Mar 29, 2009)

No Yun please Capcom, SF4 can do without Genei-Jin.

Dudley + Urien would be awesome though despite Seth having some of Urien's normals already.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

Makoto, Ibuki, Alexmand Elena are all that I need


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2009)

Yun and Yang are barely born during SF 4... 


Adding them wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 29, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Yun and Yang are barely born during SF 4...
> 
> 
> Adding them wouldn't be appropriate.



Please enjoy the video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs5NIkz3N8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emery (Mar 29, 2009)

Ugh.  I just had the WORST day online. I went from over 3000bp to less than 2000 in one sitting.  I knew I was having an off day, but I just kept playing and playing.  I wholeheartedly regret doing that.  I have to learn when to put the controller down.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 30, 2009)

Emery said:


> Ugh.  I just had the WORST day online. I went from over 3000bp to less than 2000 in one sitting.  I knew I was having an off day, but I just kept playing and playing.  I wholeheartedly regret doing that.  I have to learn when to put the controller down.



I had one of those days last week, you always feel that one win will turn it all around .  I feel for you man


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay after thoroughly playing against a friend of mine...

Seth is damn solid.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2009)

Fuck Seth, I still haven't unlocked that muthafucka. I refuse to have him on my game.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2009)

lol same here. i don't feel like doing that 3 ultras and 1 perfect shit again for gouken and seth. They're like the only ones i need now but i'm not really spazzing over it Once i figure out how to pull ultras off better i'll give it a try.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2009)

Gouken is cool but I don't like boss characters in general.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol same here. i don't feel like doing that 3 ultras and 1 perfect shit again for gouken and seth. They're like the only ones i need now but i'm not really spazzing over it Once i figure out how to pull ultras off better i'll give it a try.



The requirement for Seth is to beat the game with all characters only. No need for Ultra and whatnot.

*Edit:*
*@ LayZ:* There are no real "boss" characters really. Gouken ain't even that good to be honest. People were trippin out over the back throw into Ultra, but you'll soon realize Gouken has bad pokes. I can seriously corner Gouken with Balrog, then sit there and poke all day. He has almost no options whatsoever to get out.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the hit box on Gouken's standing Heavy Punch.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

[Ayako] Valkyria Chronicles Anime PV

i have to say holy cow on the viper gameplay

very flashy and really nice cross ups


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

GAME NEEDS CODY


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 30, 2009)

Fuck yeah, I wanna throw rocks and shank motherfuckers.

Btw, finnally bought ps3 and a copy of the game, I just need a longer ethernet cord so I can get online and check ya'll out.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The requirement for Seth is to beat the game with all characters only. No need for Ultra and whatnot.
> 
> *Edit:*
> *@ LayZ:* There are no real "boss" characters really. Gouken ain't even that good to be honest. People were trippin out over the back throw into Ultra, but you'll soon realize Gouken has bad pokes. I can seriously corner Gouken with Balrog, then sit there and poke all day. He has almost no options whatsoever to get out.



I know you get Seth added to your roster automatically, i meant the shit for Gouken, i know my fingers are gonna be fucked after 3 ultras and 1 match done with perfect, then i gotta fight this friend who's cpu will probably be on par with people online....oh well i could always be cheap and lower the difficulty but wheres the fun in that? LOL. 

Been playing online with Cammy, i'm pretty good with her, got about several wins straight with her against some Sagat player before i started getting molested left and right by random players.

Back to training, lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 30, 2009)

^The CPU will never be on par with the people online. Well, "good" people online because the other rest of the online players are retards mashing their hearts out for Shoryukens. 

There's no shame on setting the game to Easiest. That's what I did to get all the characters. I setted the game to Easiest and set it as 1 Round.

*@ LayZ:* Yea, the "handshake" is pretty awesome.

If you guys play on the PS3, feel free to hit me up on PSN whenever. You can check out my PSN ID in the link in my sig. I haven't been on in the past 3 days because I was at a friend's house practicing for the upcoming 3v3 tournament at AI instead of running games online.

If you run a solid El Fuerte, hit me up ASAP because I really need to learn that matchup prior to the tourney.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If you guys play on the PS3, feel free to hit me up on PSN whenever. You can check out my PSN ID in the link in my sig. I haven't been on in the past 3 days because I was at a friend's house practicing for the upcoming 3v3 tournament at AI instead of running games online.


I'm on xbox. 

There is a tourney next week but I don't think I'm gonna enter. My friends want me to because they want me to get experience and stuff.  I just know if I can't beat them consistently for free why am I going to spend money on traveling expenses and fees. 

Plus I don't have the best chances of winning when I only use Cammy and Sakura.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 30, 2009)

Chie said:


> Please enjoy the video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs5NIkz3N8U[/YOUTUBE]



When i first saw that shit, i got pissed the fuck off.

AND KEN IS JUST BOUT TO HAVE HIS BABY!!!! WTF!!! Mel was kickin ass in sf3 time...no way is yun/yang that old in sf4.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

Plot inconsistencies in mah vidja games?! :ho


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> When i first saw that shit, i got pissed the fuck off.
> 
> AND KEN IS JUST BOUT TO HAVE HIS BABY!!!! WTF!!! Mel was kickin ass in sf3 time...no way is yun/yang that old in sf4.


Seems logical. They're teens in SF4, and Adults in 3S. Ken's kid is only like 4-5 in 3S.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 30, 2009)

Yun would suck in the world of SF4. Even with Genei-Jin he won't do much since the Super meter is extremely long.

Yang however would tear shit up in my opinion.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

what would yun do for his ultra? ultra-genei-jin?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 31, 2009)

i want my MAKOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2009)

Fuck i'm sick of microshit. Xbox Live account finally went out and just when i got SF4 and SF2HD. This shit really makes me want to just trash my 360 and get a PS3 and play online for free.

Charging for DLC, old arcade games or add-ons is retarded anyways.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Bawww bawww bawwww



.           .                 .


----------



## Emery (Apr 1, 2009)

Hahahaha.
















Microsoft makes you pay to play online.  I love my PlayStation 3.  Sony always treats me right.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 1, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Fuck i'm sick of microshit. Xbox Live account finally went out and just when i got SF4 and SF2HD. This shit really makes me want to just trash my 360 and get a PS3 and play online for free.
> 
> Charging for DLC, old arcade games or add-ons is retarded anyways.



Sony is superior. You have seen the light


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

Personally, I don't mind paying €2,69 a month to play online. =p


----------



## Emery (Apr 1, 2009)

I would.  Especially when I can play online on a superior system for FREE.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yun would suck in the world of SF4. Even with Genei-Jin he won't do much since the Super meter is extremely long.
> 
> Yang however would tear shit up in my opinion.



Indeed. And with out, and we've seen where he falls tier wise with out genei jin via CvS2 (read: shit tier).


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2009)

Emery said:


> I would.  Especially when I can play online on a superior system for FREE.



Xbox has superior online.
I loved the online, the money you pay for the online service is worth every penny.
The only reason I don't use my xbox for new games is because of the risk of getting the red ring. Damn if I would of gotten the 360 version of SF4 and I get a red ring.


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2009)

omg do the normal gamepad suck balls for sf4

our local game store finally put sf4 on their ps3

i could do squad on controlers  it was pain full to lose to noobs who'd do jump in kicks


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2009)

You're the bigger noob for losing to jump in kicks...


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2009)

i makes me cry 

i was blocking high on the ps3 controller and then blocked low and my toon didn't block low.

  pisses me off 

i was like ohh high block, low block, this is easy .... ohh shit my controls ain't working


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

Emery said:


> I would.  Especially when I can play online on a superior system for FREE.



Superior hardware, inferior online service.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 1, 2009)

To hell with Ryu, real men choose Ken


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 1, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> To hell with Ryu, real men choose Ken



to hell with Kenny, real men choose Dan.


----------



## Emery (Apr 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Superior hardware, inferior online service.



It's free and doesn't lag unless I connect to a player with a crappy internet connection.

How is it inferior, exactly?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 1, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> to hell with Kenny, real men choose Dan.



Yeah, Dan too. Awesome character


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 1, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Indeed. And with out, and we've seen where he falls tier wise with out genei jin via CvS2 (read: shit tier).



whoa whoa whoa hold on now, yun was good in cvs2 i personally think he was better in cvs2 than sf3ts. and btw fuck the tier lists. i bet i can beat anyone here with yun in cvs2.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> whoa whoa whoa hold on now, yun was good in cvs2 i personally think he was better in cvs2 than sf3ts. and btw fuck the tier lists. i bet i can beat anyone here with yun in cvs2.



It's safe to say you don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 2, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> It's safe to say you don't know what you're talking about



^What he said.

*@ Chie:* Are you gonna enter that 3v3 Tournament at AI on 4/19? My buddies and I are gonna hit it up and hopefully make Top4 at our first ever SF4 tournament showing, lol. By the way, I still need to run some games against your Viper. Probably need to play against your Chun as well cause I'm rusty on that matchup.

Now all I need is to find some El Fuerte players.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 2, 2009)

Naaa, I don't plan on entering. I also have plans for that weekend. I forgot to tell you though that some people from James' Games and AI have been getting together and having little SFIV fests at Shuffle n' Cut in Upland on random nights. My friend always invites me but I've been busy and have only gone twice. They're all pretty competitive players and it's the perfect amount of people to run games around. Also obviously, no money, no lag, etc. Gimme your cell number so I can hit you up whenever we're down.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 2, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> whoa whoa whoa hold on now, yun was good in cvs2 i personally think he was better in cvs2 than sf3ts. and btw fuck the tier lists. i bet i can beat anyone here with yun in cvs2.



lol. Yun is trash in that game, if you can make the trip, you can play me at U.P in Philly, AFAIK they still have a CvS2 cab. 

You run a team with Yun on it, and I'll run K-(anybody), Sagat, Cammy.

First to 5 for $100.


----------



## Emery (Apr 2, 2009)

Mo-ther fucker.  I just lost ANOTHER 1000 BP last night/this morning.  What the shit is wrong with me?  I keep making so many stupid ass mistakes -- the biggest of which being not putting down the controller and calling it a night.  Most of my losses were because of my stupid mistakes, save for this one badass Balrog I played (who had around 6000bp.)  I couldn't do shit to him.  Best Balrog I've ever played against.

I've been using Ken and Guile.  Bleh.  

I need to re-train myself and learn my matches better.  

Someone with a really good Balrog needs to run some games with me and coach me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 2, 2009)

what system you on?


----------



## Akira (Apr 2, 2009)

Emery said:


> Mo-ther fucker.  I just lost ANOTHER 1000 BP last night/this morning.  What the shit is wrong with me?  I keep making so many stupid ass mistakes -- the biggest of which being not putting down the controller and calling it a night.  Most of my losses were because of my stupid mistakes, save for this one badass Balrog I played (who had around 6000bp.)  I couldn't do shit to him.  Best Balrog I've ever played against.
> 
> I've been using Ken and Guile.  Bleh.
> 
> ...



 Everyone has bad days, just play some friendly matches until you feel you're playing your best again. Also if you don't want to lose loads of BP set the criteria when searching for games to "more skilled", it'll give you people who have more BP so if you do lose you won't lose very much at all.

As for good Balrog players try Chie or Duy, they're both very good with him or just hit up SRK, loads of good people there.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 2, 2009)

This shit is one of my fav games this year,so epic


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

I dropped from 3500 to 2200 today. I dunno what the hell is wrong with me. I can´t seem to win anymore.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 2, 2009)

Very fun game! But I suck soooooo hard on it...


----------



## Emery (Apr 2, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> what system you on?



PS3.



			
				Akira said:
			
		

> Everyone has bad days, just play some friendly matches until you feel you're playing your best again. Also if you don't want to lose loads of BP set the criteria when searching for games to "more skilled", it'll give you people who have more BP so if you do lose you won't lose very much at all.
> 
> As for good Balrog players try Chie or Duy, they're both very good with him or just hit up SRK, loads of good people there.



I do have my search criteria set to "More Skilled."  I still get people with lower BP than me and people with close to the same BP as me.

I really don't know what's been up with me lately.   I got up to about 4000 with no major problems, and then a couple of days ago, I lost over a thousand, and I lost over a thousand again this morning.  I don't know why I persist when I know my game is off.  I guess I just think that one win will make everything better.

Gah.  My game hasn't been this bad since I was 7 and playing Street Fighter II.

But yeah, Duy, if you're reading this, PM me.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn. I went from 2000 to 5000 in about 3 hours time. 
I just kept playing people who are "more skilled" and kept getting 100 bp everytime.
I since then stopped playing ranked matches. After I hit 5000 I kept getting droppers...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 2, 2009)

PM sent Emery.

I gave up on Ranked matches. I'm tired of droppers and the annoyance of finding a room. Got about 4000 and quit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 2, 2009)

^You can do what most people do set REQ to Ranked Matches and play Arcade mode until you find an opponent. Doesn't take longer than 30 seconds, that way.




w00t finished Dans challenges today. So far I've only done Bison's, Ryu's, Akuma's, and Dan's.
I'm stuck on Rufus' last hard trial and one of Goukens normal trials when you do the dive kick from the air. >.< My timings always off on those. But watching youtube vids helped me a lot.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2009)

Bad thing about that is, that you either get people with shitty connections or lower battle points than you.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure some of you are quite familiar with this video by now...

#1 ranked on PSN...RAGEQUIT....he's gettin soooo much shit now, LOL.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1voxgsg2l9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol, yeah I seen that over at SRK. The majority of the players on the top are all droppers.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone on PSN right now? Working on my Sakura add me diddy_bop if you want in.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Anyone on PSN right now? Working on my Sakura add me diddy_bop if you want in.


Add my little brother Gamertag Solidman121. He plays Gief/Sagat/Honda 
He'll cheap you so watch out.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

^Not Gamertag, PSN. Just incase you meant PSN i'll try it.


edit : worked.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 2, 2009)

so..........just when i start to understand SFVI a lil better (focus att. and such) my ps3 goes and fucking burns out....do keep in mind i only had since Dec 1, 2008 

and this "your warranty is void without proof of purchase" is the most ridiculous shit i ever heard...fuckin' gay..

the most complete waste of 420$ ever in life...

its a shame the lowly wii is more durable than both 360 (had red rings 3 times) and ps3. had my wii for 2 years, and never had one prob.. just gay is all...GAY...


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Take your problems where someone would care.



*Spoiler*: __ 



jk


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 3, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Take your problems where someone would care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i was bout to say brudda, can you imagine your bday gift of 420$ breaking 4 months in??  I miss SFVI...the case just sits there now....mocking me ..i can hear faint hadokens in the distance..


----------



## Emery (Apr 3, 2009)

I quite love my avatar.  I can't decide which to pick!  Oh, Lord.


----------



## Akira (Apr 4, 2009)

Something rather amusing happened to me today.


I was beating this guy 5-0 and through our sixth match I can hear him him shouting stuff like "you're shit" etc. through the mic. After getting a perfect on him during the final round of our sixth match, I hear him say "You're getting kicked you little bitch", and I did. Through sheer coincedence I managed to find his game room again and joined it. It took him three matches to say "oh shit its that guy again" before kicking me for the second time


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't usually use my mic for SF4 unless I'm playing with a friend so when my 11 year old cousin comes over he usually takes the mic and says things like"You suck!", "Haha you missed" "Owned!" and I bet you it really pisses who I'm playing if they think I'm a rude little kid.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2009)

Yo when I do Picadillo Jump  (QCF B+K) w/ El Fuerte, what do I do after?


----------



## S (Apr 4, 2009)

For The Lulz
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY2esNNKg1o&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 4, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I don't usually use my mic for SF4 unless I'm playing with a friend so when my 11 year old cousin comes over he usually takes the mic and says things like"You suck!", "Haha you missed" "Owned!" and I bet you it really pisses who I'm playing if they think I'm a rude little kid.



Excuses? :ho


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 4, 2009)

fato said:


> For The Lulz
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY2esNNKg1o&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]



I giggled when he said "sweep"

Oh and Taeyeon is hot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Yo when I do Picadillo Jump  (QCF B+K) w/ El Fuerte, what do I do after?



Yo you telling me you fuckers own this game and yall can't tell me the answer to this?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2009)

You switch to Ryu.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 4, 2009)

Who the fuck plays Fuerte?

How bout you go into training mode and figure it out.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 4, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I giggled when he said "sweep"
> 
> Oh and Taeyeon is hot.



What I like is "I kick too many feet" and "I throw fire."

Although old video is old.


----------



## Akira (Apr 4, 2009)

GGs Ironfist Alchemist, I wasn't playing very well at all with ryu lol, a few too many random dps


----------



## Hellion (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate fighting Sim's  

I am playing Viper in player matches and I have to learn her anti-air stuff SRK here I come


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Who the fuck plays Fuerte?
> 
> How bout you go into training mode and figure it out.


I obv don't have the game if you couldn't figure it out. Also Fuerte would mix ya ass up all day.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Yo when I do Picadillo Jump  (QCF B+K) w/ El Fuerte, what do I do after?


I don't comprehend this question.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2009)

Is the purpose of the maneuver just for him to jump in the air? I tried doing stuff, but nothing else would happen once he leaped.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Apr 5, 2009)

Did anybody else feel like this game disappointed? Just asking.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Is the purpose of the maneuver just for him to jump in the air? I tried doing stuff, but nothing else would happen once he leaped.



Are you talking about that anti-air move? If so, then it catches people when they jump.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Are you talking about that anti-air move? If so, then it catches people when they jump.



I'm assuming you mean Guacamole (DP+K). Diff move.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 5, 2009)

Tsujikaze said:


> Did anybody else feel like this game disappointed? Just asking.



Not 4 me.

If anyone ever wants to play me my XBL tag is Z3RO K1D.
i probably wont be on tomorrow though


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 5, 2009)

Akira said:


> GGs Ironfist Alchemist, I wasn't playing very well at all with ryu lol, a few too many random dps



Yes, GGs indeed, your Ryu was kinda reckless tho!  your Fuerte was pretty good too.


----------



## Emery (Apr 5, 2009)

Can anyone find me the original image of Ryu here:



Without the blue/orange splatter.  I need it high res.  I'm going to design a new cover for my future stick and I want that image, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Akira (Apr 5, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yes, GGs indeed, your Ryu was kinda reckless tho!  your Fuerte was pretty good too.




I main Bison so I'm not very good at doing anything other than applying offensive pressure , I need to break that habit though I ate a lot of big moves because of it.




Emery said:


> Can anyone find me the original image of Ryu here:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the blue/orange splatter.  I need it high res.  I'm going to design a new cover for my future stick and I want that image, but I can't find it anywhere.





There ya go!


----------



## Emery (Apr 5, 2009)

Akira said:


> I main Bison so I'm not very good at doing anything other than applying offensive pressure , I need to break that habit though I ate a lot of big moves because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Is there a bigger version anywhere out there, though?  I could totally settle with that, but a bigger one would make the quality better.


----------



## Akira (Apr 5, 2009)

I shall have a look but I don't think I'll be able to get a bigger pic than that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 5, 2009)

Tsujikaze said:


> Did anybody else feel like this game disappointed? Just asking.



Nah, it's a great game. The only thing bad about it was the online. And by online, I mean the broken ranking system, no lobbies(1v1 gets OLD), hard to find matches for some people. HD Remix online was waaaaay better.

I'm getting a little tired of playing SFIV, but that's because I've played it like hell. Most people around here only play occasionally, but once Championship DLC comes out, we're going to be hooked to SFIV as if it just came out. =D Give us FUCKING LOBBIES, Capcom!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I obv don't have the game if you couldn't figure it out. Also Fuerte would mix ya ass up all day.


Fail for not having it. 
I've beaten Fuerte in tournaments with Sim, and it's supposed to be in Fuerte's favor. He's just a gimmick character, who dies by random pokes.
Shitty wakeup game as well.

If you only play online the game gets boring.
Play offline with some good competition and you'll be hyped again.
I played at Chinatown fair this Friday and got a little streak before I had to leave to move my car....lol

Was playing BB mostly, you dudes should play that too. THIS SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, offline is way more fun than playing online. But most people don't play offline that much anymore around here, just if there's a special rare occasion like maybe a party, get together, or just hitting up someones house out of nowhere. But other than that most people prefer online because it's more convenient I guess....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow how come nobody told me about this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U-PMvvFq38[/YOUTUBE]

I think it's character specific on Chun and Rufus though.

Edit:

Here's the full video. It shows some pretty cool and advanced stuff with Abel.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrMt8q7oykw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4cQ8Iywi2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4cQ8Iywi2U[/YOUTUBE]



Woudda watched it but I couldn't get past the guy's "comedy"


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 5, 2009)

I lol'd so hard.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2009)

I still don't get why those kids on Live wait till the last second and pick Ken. Is that some gaming retard ritual or something?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 6, 2009)

Wanna be Kuroda styles.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 6, 2009)

Hahaha, yea I always find it funny when people turtle the select screen. I remember fools picked Yun in 3s and turtled/contemplate as to which Super they should use. Everyone knows you're gonna pick Genei-Jin so just do it already, you know.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 6, 2009)

But it doesn't matter anymore :ho Because we have the uber pro strat now  Expect to see you guys in SBO or EVO this year in uhm... my dreams...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, that video was more embarassing than funny.


----------



## Akira (Apr 6, 2009)

GGs as usual Biscuits, I was lol'ing at "MAH FIGHT MONEYYYYYY" during the raging demon. I gotta work on my Ryu a bit though, I wasn't happy with how I was playing him.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2009)

Hit me up whenever you're online so you can get skooled by meh. (lolol i kinda sux)

bjk00


lol i got carried away yesterday on ranked matches and my BP dropped like from 400 to 94.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2009)

MegamanXZero said:


> But it doesn't matter anymore :ho Because we have the uber pro strat now



You mean like jumping roundhouse, land.. uppercut/throw mix up - SO PRO!


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 7, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Wow, that video was more embarassing than funny.



Why? That's probably your play style anyways.


----------



## Segan (Apr 7, 2009)

What's the matter? A pro only focuses on winning. How they do it, is of no concern.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 7, 2009)

Obviously it should concern him because I'm gonna be winning all the time.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 7, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> You mean like jumping roundhouse, land.. uppercut/throw mix up - SO PRO!



What that dude in the vid forgot to include was to jump excessively and mix it up with some j.roundhouse and sweep after you land. If it doesn't connect, just jump back and repeat the process


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2009)

Chie said:


> Why? That's probably your play style anyways.


OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, I've been leveling up pretty hard lately picking up small shit here and there.
Just looking to pick up an alt to take care of certain matchups.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 7, 2009)

Chie said:


> Why? That's probably your play style anyways.



Damn, 1st the Yang/Yun video and now this....It time ya'll play each other (even if it is futile, lol)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 7, 2009)

Went to AI last night to get in some practice and get use to the sticks there again prior to the tourney. Fuson/mtsackid was there and he was tearing it up with Guile. Wish I didn't have to leave so early due to a upcoming test I gotta study for cause I really need to learn that matchup. Balrog vs. Guile is still a bitch to deal with just like in ST, ugh.

Before that I went to check out Super Arcades to see if there was comp and Keno was there and I ran some games with him.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2009)

I just finished playing online for a bit and decided to look through my sent messages and guess what I found? I found my obligatory "U Mad" message I send to Rage quitters. The message was sent to the number 1-2 BP guy on PSN.  This was about a month ago, before he got the 1-2 ranking. 
Pretty hilarious.

Oh if none of you guys have seen it yet, there's a video on SRK of the same player disconnection mid match as he's getting raped by Cammy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 8, 2009)

gawd DAMNIT, my 360 destroyed my street fighter. bigass crack comin from the middle of it. wtf.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 8, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> gawd DAMNIT, my 360 destroyed my street fighter. bigass crack comin from the middle of it. wtf.



i been tellin ppl games destroy 360's and vice versa (madden o9 gave my 360 red rings...my shit was new too)


----------



## Akira (Apr 9, 2009)

Question for the PSN players here, have any of you run into a player called "oderfuhrer56"?

I just got some of the most epic hatemail ever from this guy, pages and pages of it threatening to "get me banned" because he can't tech a few throws. I tried to let him down with the response "Yeah sure mate whatever" and got this as a reply:

"I'm not your fucking mate cheap cunt"

As well as a couple typical internet tough guy "You wouldn't do any of this shit in person" BS messages


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

I love this game but I suck at it ..I still enjoy it though


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 9, 2009)

Akira said:


> Question for the PSN players here, have any of you run into a player called "oderfuhrer56"?
> 
> I just got some of the most epic hatemail ever from this guy, pages and pages of it threatening to "get me banned" because he can't tech a few throws. I tried to let him down with the response "Yeah sure mate whatever" and got this as a reply:
> 
> ...



That guy is pretty well known for throwing out tons of hatemails to everyone on PSN. I got a few of his hatemails before SF4 came out when I was playing SFII:HD Remix.

His mail:


My reply:


His reply:


Well I use to get a ton of hatemail on SFII:HD Remix because scrubs couldn't handle fireball traps, but this guy was the best of them all.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2009)

That guy is legendary on SRK for his racist ass hate mail.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2009)

Just another reason why I wish I had a PS3. I feel like im missing an epic era of noob thrashing.


----------



## delirium (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2009)

Championship Mode is supposedly out already... Some people on Xbox Live are playing on it.
Though, they might just be beta testers.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 11, 2009)

GGs last night Biscuits.

There's a lotta matches I don't know that I need to learn.

@ Ironfist Alchemist, I just noticed we have the same Mike Tyson quote in our sigs. lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 11, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> GGs last night Biscuits.
> 
> There's a lotta matches I don't know that I need to learn.
> 
> @ Ironfist Alchemist, I just noticed we have the same Mike Tyson quote in our sigs. lol.



Have we ever played before?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 11, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> @ Ironfist Alchemist, I just noticed we have the same Mike Tyson quote in our sigs. lol.



I been here longer so you the one bitin me! TAKE IT DOWN!!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2009)

I could put it in my sig and force you both down.


----------



## EdgeoO (Apr 12, 2009)

Eh you both have the same join month and year. Those shenanigans would get you no where.

One day I will get an avatar and sig.. one day..

Too many half screen large ass obnoxious sigs have made me never want to make one again really.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 12, 2009)

my main problem is i cant do finnishers

if i did you all will be pissing yourself mwahahahahaha


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 12, 2009)

Hahaha ran into a Sagat player on PSN..

Thanks the grueling beatdwon i got from Akira yesterday.. I had my sharingan on for this Guy.. Needless to say Bison was laying the smack down..

Won first round no problem.. Second round Same story this he put up a little fight and then bam he Lands his ultra with a spec of life left.. As soon as he sees the ultra aint gonna finish it he disconnects hahaha

Really starting to like dictator now.. now to watch some match videos with him to get some pointers in..

Next up will be Guile


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2009)

Shenanigans!?

I sig match all of you. Loser deletes their current sig and puts in "Duy cheesed me with Balrog" for a month.

*Momochi Gaara:* If you ever level up that Guile of yours do hit me up for some games. I desperately need to learn that matchup.


----------



## Emery (Apr 12, 2009)

Momochi Gaara said:


> Hahaha ran into a Sagat player on PSN..
> 
> Thanks the grueling beatdwon i got from Akira yesterday.. I had my sharingan on for this Guy.. Needless to say Bison was laying the smack down..
> 
> ...



Guile > Dictator.

I've been maining Guile for a couple of weeks now.  His combos are fucking astounding if you know how to use him.  I don't understand why people would want to turtle with such a bumrushing badass. Take a look:


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2009)

Bison is an overall better character. However, Bison does have a hard time against Guile granted the Guile player plays a superb zoning game.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 12, 2009)

Emery said:


> Guile > Dictator.
> 
> I've been maining Guile for a couple of weeks now.  His combos are fucking astounding if you know how to use him.  I don't understand why people would want to turtle with such a bumrushing badass. Take a look:


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Bison is an overall better character. However, Bison does have a hard time against Guile granted the Guile player plays a superb zoning game.



I don't know, not in this game. I think Dictator destroys him. With EX scissors and Head stomp, I don't see how Guile can even keep a decent zoning game going. 
Flash kicks doesn't have invincibility, so meaty head stomps would own him for free. 

Guile fucking sucks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I don't know, not in this game. I think Dictator destroys him. With EX scissors and Head stomp, I don't see how Guile can even keep a decent zoning game going.
> Flash kicks doesn't have invincibility, so meaty head stomps would own him for free.
> 
> Guile fucking sucks.



Yea that's what I thought in the beginning but when I went to AI recently Fuson/mtsackid showed a VERY solid gameplay against Bison.

From far away Guile can throw Jab Booms quite freely. My friend ran these possible options using Bison against mtsackid's Guile.

1. Headstomp
Answer: Guile recovers fast enough to block or jump back Fierce/Roundhouse.

2. Devil's Reverse
Answer: If you do it too early Guile can EX Boom you on the way down. Outside of that, it is a no gain for Bison because Guile can walk forward to close space.

3. Jump over
Answer: If Guile follows his Jab Boom he can c.Fierce you cleanly.

4. Neutral jump
Answer: In good distance Guile can air throw you. 

5. Focus Dash
Answer: In good distance this is the best option for Bison. It still is a little tricky considering Guile is still kind of sitting at a good position to counter poke and anti-air. 

Bison has to establish a lot of ground early in the game to push his way to victory. Guile can sit quite nicely outside of Bison's c.Forward and counter poke Bison with just Sonic Booms. Bison desperately needs a knockdown to get in some crossups cause there is no other way to crossup Guile due to the c.Fierce anti-airing him at almost every single distance.

But still Guile still sucks in the game. Even though he's one of my hardest match up, ugh.

Edit: Added 5th option.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 12, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> my main problem is i cant do finnishers
> 
> if i did you all will be pissing yourself mwahahahahaha



Finishers? This isn't the Blazblue thread.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea that's what I thought in the beginning but when I went to AI recently Fuson/mtsackid showed a VERY solid gameplay against Bison.
> 
> From far away Guile can throw Jab Booms quite freely. My friend ran these possible options using Bison against mtsackid's Guile.
> 
> ...


What about EX scissors?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> What about EX scissors?



Bison has to be relatively close to catch Guile with it, but it is still an option at close and mid-range. Now that I think about it your best bet in that matchup is like build meter and close the gap to around mid-range to threaten Guile with an EX Scissor.


----------



## Akira (Apr 12, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Shenanigans!?
> 
> *I sig match all of you*. Loser deletes their current sig and puts in "Duy cheesed me with Balrog" for a month.



Give me a bit more practice (and a better internet connection ) and I'll see you to that 


As for the Guile/Bison matchup IMO if Bison can get meter there is very little Guile can do, EX headstomp trades with EVERYTHING Guile can do, even his ultra (Which results in Guile taking more damage since Dictator only takes the first hit and Guile takes the full stomp), Dictators MK > All of Guiles pokes (except maybe f+HP but thats a lot slower). It is true that Bison needs a knockdown to really start dominating but if he gets it I don't think Guile can do very much at all. Although, this is just from personal experience, there's probably a Guile player out there somewhere who'll put my head on a stick


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2009)

Akira said:


> Give me a bit more practice (and a better internet connection ) and I'll see you to that
> 
> 
> As for the Guile/Bison matchup IMO if Bison can get meter there is very little Guile can do, EX headstomp trades with EVERYTHING Guile can do, even his ultra (Which results in Guile taking more damage since Dictator only takes the first hit and Guile takes the full stomp), Dictators MK > All of Guiles pokes (except maybe f+HP but thats a lot slower). It is true that Bison needs a knockdown to really start dominating but if he gets it I don't think Guile can do very much at all. Although, this is just from personal experience, there's probably a Guile player out there somewhere who'll put my head on a stick



Hahahah it would be so dope if we had a Sig Match, lol.

Anyways, relying solely on EX Headstomps/Scissors to win the match is very tough cause you don't always have EX moves at your disposal. With good positioning Guile can even pressure and corner lock you. 

It's crazy cause his regular s.Fierce comes out really fast and hits crouching opponents. That thing stuffs Bison's c.Forward, and Bison can't walk up s.Roundhouse nor s.Forward because the Sonic Boom is that fast to stuff it. Even super close Scissors loses to Sonic Booms.

One thing for sure though is that Bison can stuff Guile's stepkick the s.Roundhouse or whatever with c.Strong xx Scissor Kick. Too bad the c.Strong loses to like c.Forward and s.Fierce though, lol.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 12, 2009)

Duy Nguyen ill beat you so bad with sagat you will probably have to sell your sf4 becuase of the mental damage you wil recieve


----------



## Akira (Apr 12, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> Duy Nguyen ill beat you so bad with sagat you will probably have to sell your sf4 becuase of the mental damage you wil recieve



I'd start clearing up some sig space if I were you


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> Duy Nguyen ill beat you so bad with sagat you will probably have to sell your sf4 becuase of the mental damage you wil recieve



I'll mirror match you and make you change characters...


----------



## delirium (Apr 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I don't know, not in this game. I think Dictator destroys him. With EX scissors and Head stomp, I don't see how Guile can even keep a decent zoning game going.
> Flash kicks doesn't have invincibility, so meaty head stomps would own him for free.
> 
> Guile fucking sucks.



I main Guile and I have a harder time against good Balrog players than I do good Dictators. cr.Fierce is win against headstomps. And as Duy said, I jab Boom freely most of the match as most Dictators Somersault all day. When I feel like it I close in with Bazooka Knees and jab Boom again or poke (usually s.Fierce, lol best normal in the game) whenever I need to zone a little more.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 12, 2009)

I finally fought some higher ranking Cammy's and I saw the different ways that she can be used


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 12, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I finally fought some higher ranking Cammy's and I saw the different ways that she can be used



Focus, focus, focus, aerial cannon drill + random shit.


----------



## Emery (Apr 12, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> Duy Nguyen ill beat you so bad with sagat you will probably have to sell your sf4 becuase of the mental damage you wil recieve



Judging from the way you speak, it's easy to deduce that Duy would make you cry; after which you would send him hate mail.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2009)

delirium said:


> I main Guile and I have a harder time against good Balrog players than I do good Dictators. cr.Fierce is win against headstomps. And as Duy said, I jab Boom freely most of the match as most Dictators Somersault all day. When I feel like it I close in with Bazooka Knees and jab Boom again or poke (usually s.Fierce, lol best normal in the game) whenever I need to zone a little more.



Guile is one of Rog's worst match ups. Justin counterpicked Gooteck's Rog with his Guile at SinSation. If Justin was a bit more refined in his Guile gameplay, Gooteck's would've been dropped for sure.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AACvZ_LVkT8[/YOUTUBE]

*@ MoominTroll:* Add me Duy123 on PSN. I'm pretty bad, but I would love to run games. Granted our connection with eachother doesn't suck I can sit and play for quite a while..


----------



## delirium (Apr 13, 2009)

> Guile is one of Rog's worst match ups.



Indeed. Which goes to show how much I fear (or don't fear) Dictators. xD


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Guile is one of Rog's worst match ups. Justin counterpicked Gooteck's Rog with his Guile at SinSation. If Justin was a bit more refined in his Guile gameplay, Gooteck's would've been dropped for sure.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AACvZ_LVkT8[/YOUTUBE]



God, I love it when he does walk back into c.mp > dash punch.

On the other hand, holy shit it's like I'm playing super turbo at -1 speed.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 13, 2009)

Chie what system are you on??

If its Ps3 did i already add you???

By the way on now from soem matches if anyone is interested


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 13, 2009)

Momochi Gaara said:


> Chie what system are you on??
> 
> If its Ps3 did i already add you???
> 
> By the way on now from soem matches if anyone is interested



If you added Donkey Show's PSN, then yes, you've added me.

I would play you now, buuuut it's really late and I'm doing homework.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 13, 2009)

Chie said:


> If you added Donkey Show's PSN, then yes, you've added me.
> 
> I would play you now, buuuut it's really late and I'm doing homework.




 Donkey Show was all friended out hahaha 

If it has space now send the request..

So we can hit some games...

On another note I am finally satisfied with my Bison.. been owning shotos left and right today.. Had a nice run today lost some matches but won most..


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 13, 2009)

Fuck sake friend !!

arrrrgh fucking online

soo many problems

i have to change my nat type just to fight in ranking modemad

and half the time it says unable to play


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Have we ever played before?



Nah, I haven't played anyone on NF online, I played Biscuits IRL.

my psn is bbqsaucejrz if you wanna add me though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome awesome site for character specific match ratio and videos:

here


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2009)

Duy, get XBL so we can go at it with our sausages.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 13, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Duy, get XBL so we can go at it with our sausages.


G's only play on PSN.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2009)

^*True* G's play with Nintendo *friend codes*.

Now I know why Tatsunoko didn't have online. >_>


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 14, 2009)

Because that game is broken and bad.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 15, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Because that game is broken and bad.



AGREED!!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2009)

Guess I'll post this here. Arturo (sabin) Sanchez New York Sim/Seth player, best Sim in the U.S probably vs Deathscythe(DS) Up and coming NY boxer.

After losing in winners with Sim Arturo switches to Seth in Loser's Final against DS.
RoyMastung

So yeah, Seth is pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 15, 2009)

whoa shit, Seth has a dive kick?

EDIT: THE MOTHER FUCKER JUGGLED AFTER THE MULTI KICK?

EDIT: He can hardly be touched....bunny hopped the hell across the screen. Balrog lookin stupid as shit.

EDIT: Dive kick in to a damn grab....for real?

EDIT: THIS MOTHER FUCKER JUST EASTSIDE STOMPED THE LIVIN SHIT OUT OF MY BALROG!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2009)

That match was a broken record.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2009)

Seth's Ultra is ridiculous, best Ultra in the game.
Once he has it and you're not within reach you're at his mercy. That sonic boom, Ultra trap is fucking dumb. Only thing is that it does poor damage, but it's still free damage.

So yeah Seth is probably top 5 in the game.


----------



## Akira (Apr 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Seth's Ultra is ridiculous, best Ultra in the game.
> Once he has it and you're not within reach you're at his mercy. That sonic boom, Ultra trap is fucking dumb. Only thing is that it does poor damage, but it's still free damage.
> 
> So yeah Seth is probably top 5 in the game.



I agree his Ultra is crazy but it does crap damage and he takes damage like a small child the worst in the game. I know he has so many tools and useful moves but when a single BnB combo from most characters takes 30% damage from him he can't be top 5 IMO.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 15, 2009)

I could never get Seth's or Gouken's dive kick going consistently...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2009)

Akira said:


> I agree his Ultra is crazy but it does crap damage and he takes damage like a small child the worst in the game. I know he has so many tools and useful moves but when a single BnB combo from most characters takes 30% damage from him he can't be top 5 IMO.


You gotta catch him first, and a lot of characters have trouble doing that. If you damage him enough he gets Ultra and then you lose even more options. 
his cross up game is top notch, and you always have to look out for tick throws.  

He's top 5. In the right hands he'd rape a good majority of the cast including the best character in the game.

Of course that's not just me talking, a lot of people think he's up there.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea, Seth is very good if you have good reaction and a good understanding of zoning. My friend plays a solid runaway Seth and it is extremely hard to catch him when he's in the zone. Once Seth gets that Ultra or Super all of your options are shot down completely. 

I don't think he's Top5 worthy though. He's pretty borderline though.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2009)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to believe in the nakedness!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm working on my Seth, never used a Sonic Boom, Ultra trap though...hmm.

I think Gouken should be Top 5, his three way Hadoukens are awesome for zoning if you can anticipate you're opponent. I love his dive into grab move too. Hard to stop in EX since it's so fast. I really hate fucking Blankas though. I think I've only won against one because I was cheaping with Zangief.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Guess I'll post this here. Arturo (sabin) Sanchez New York Sim/Seth player, best Sim in the U.S probably vs Deathscythe(DS) Up and coming NY boxer.
> 
> After losing in winners with Sim Arturo switches to Seth in Loser's Final against DS.
> The seeds of dissent have been planted comrades!
> ...



:amazed @ The Last Round


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 15, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I'm working on my Seth, never used a Sonic Boom, Ultra trap though...hmm.
> 
> I think Gouken should be Top 5, his three way Hadoukens are awesome for zoning if you can anticipate you're opponent. I love his dive into grab move too. Hard to stop in EX since it's so fast. I really hate fucking Blankas though. I think I've only won against one because I was cheaping with Zangief.



Blanka should rape Gief pretty hard in most cases.

Gouken is mid-tier at most due to his weak pokes and options. The only poke on top of my head that is good is his s.Fierce. Fireballs are pretty okay, not that great. 

Most of the time you can beat his Demon Flip with just a jumpback Fierce or something. Most characters can spam s.Jab and it'll beat both the Demon Flip grab and air parry.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> I agree his Ultra is crazy but it does crap damage and he takes damage like a small child the worst in the game. I know he has so many tools and useful moves but when a single BnB combo from most characters takes 30% damage from him he can't be top 5 IMO.



When he does go offensive he has so many options it's almost guaranteed that he's going to get some kind of damage. Plus solid space control, and probably the best mobility in the game in neutral situations, and really solid tools to escape your offense.

I don't see how he can't be considered top.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Blanka should rape Gief pretty hard in most cases.
> 
> Gouken is mid-tier at most due to his weak pokes and options. The only poke on top of my head that is good is his s.Fierce. Fireballs are pretty okay, not that great.
> 
> Most of the time you can beat his Demon Flip with just a jumpback Fierce or something. Most characters can spam s.Jab and it'll beat both the Demon Flip grab and air parry.



He has soooooooooooooo many more options than anyone else in the cast other than probably Seth. Even though Seth is an obvious ban, I think Gouken should be as well. AND if the Japanese say so, I don't think the American community(or any other community) has any word in arguing.


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2009)

Chie said:


> He has soooooooooooooo many more options than anyone else in the cast other than probably Seth. Even though Seth is an obvious ban, I think Gouken should be as well. AND if the Japanese say so, I don't think the American community(or any other community) has any word in arguing.



I thought they just don't bother with console characters at all in Japan, not that anyone in particular was banned?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 16, 2009)

Chie said:


> *He has soooooooooooooo many more options than anyone else in the cast other than probably Seth.* Even though Seth is an obvious ban, I think Gouken should be as well. AND if the Japanese say so, I don't think the American community(or any other community) has any word in arguing.



wat?


To me he feels like he's got nothing. Fireball is mid tier as far as fireballs in this game go, pokes are probably the absolute worst in the game, so offensively he might have good options when he's on top of you, but you have to play pretty badly to let that happen.

Defensively, non EX dp get's stuffed, same with non ex tatsu, I've even seen ex moves be stuff, so his only reversal option at the point are his counters, which are easily baited and a lot of time reliant on guessing rather than reacting.. Unless you can see in Sirlin-bullet-time chances are you won't be able to see a crouching short and get the counter out.. Also, I'm unsure how many frames before the counter goes active, but, meaty jabs most likely will recover fast enough to block the counter on reversal, which really is the only time it's good, since focus basically does the same job and doesn't require that you predict high/low.

Once he gets in though, he is really fuckin scary. Especially with the ability to take half your life off a back throw.. makes his mix up game so much dirtier, but basically the same fate suffered by I-No in GGAC. Her mix up game is so ridiculous, and can lead to really huge damage, but she's among like the bottom of the cast because she can't get in and use it because all of her pokes are god awful. I'm not trying to say he's the equivalent of I-No in SF4, tier wise or anything, but I wouldn't consider him top by any means.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 16, 2009)

Chie said:


> AND if the Japanese say so, I don't think the American community(or any other community) has any word in arguing.



This still stands.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 16, 2009)

How do you do Gouken's air parry?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

It's just punch while you're doing the command flip.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 16, 2009)

Chie said:


> This still stands.



I definitely agree, the Japanese know the game far better than me, or just about any other U.S player.. But are they banning him because they think he's broken, or are they simply banning all the home ver. characters?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 16, 2009)

Gouken shouldn't be banned. Seth maybe, but that's just so that people can avoid having to deal with him.

I don't see why they would ban 2 characters who are still below Sagat.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 16, 2009)

@BBQ sauce: No clue, but it's safe to say the other console characters aren't retarded.



Biscuits said:


> Gouken shouldn't be banned. Seth maybe, but that's just so that people can avoid having to deal with him.
> 
> I don't see why they would ban 2 characters who are still below Sagat.



They're boss characters not meant for arcade play. Gouken is in the arcade versions, yet you still cannot use him since he's a boss. So why should he be available on console?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 16, 2009)

Chie said:


> @BBQ sauce: No clue, but it's safe to say the other console characters aren't retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> They're boss characters not meant for arcade play. Gouken is in the arcade versions, yet you still cannot use him since he's a boss. So why should he be available on console?


Boss characters are usually broken though. They're both far from that.
All characters will probably be available through an update on arcade by SBO .


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 17, 2009)

gouken is an awsome character. but i have to admit he does feel a bit slow for a shoto. his hadoken comes out slow,his hurricane kick only goes up so u really have to try and catch someone with it. overall he's more of a non- aggressive/defensive fighter, he has alot of moves that set u up for his shin shoryukens and on top of that he has like 3 or 4 parrys of which you can see coming due to his slow frames. i personally don't think he should be banned.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Boss characters are usually broken though. They're both far from that.
> All characters will probably be available through an update on arcade by SBO .



Well, until it happens, they are and should be banned.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2009)

Championship DLC will be available 4/24.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 17, 2009)

HA! humbold DC on you! dude's a straight up pussy....

So all Championship mode adds is new grades and replay mode? eh...as long as it's free.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 17, 2009)

Where the hell are lobbies, Capcom? All these tournament points and stuff I could care less about.

The disconnect ratio is fine but I just want some lobbies. >_<


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I was pretty positive the Championship patch was supposed to add lobbies.

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Emery (Apr 17, 2009)

I FINALLY got to order my SE Fight Stick at normal price.  It should be here in about 2 weeks.  Woo.  Now I have to wait for Lizardlick or Akihabarashop to open up again so I can get my Sanwa parts.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 17, 2009)

Emery said:


> *I FINALLY got to order my SE Fight Stick* at normal price.  It should be here in about 2 weeks.  Woo.  Now I have to wait for Lizardlick or Akihabarashop to open up again *so I can get my Sanwa parts.*



At 1st I was like  but then I was like


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 17, 2009)

So what's everyones prediction for the National Tournament tomorrow at San Fransisco? Justin Wong? Of course, or 99% most likely.

But the World Tournament... Probably Iyo or Daigo. I'm dying to see Daigo vs. Poongko though.

Hopefully there'll be a stream or vids coming out soon.


----------



## Emery (Apr 17, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> At 1st I was like  but then I was like



Yeah.  I got it off of buy.com like six hours ago.  It's sold out again now.  Haha.  It's the cheapest and easiest base for modding.  I would have gotten the HORI FS3, but the button layout is atrocious and it's a bitch to mod.  You have to dremel, solder, and all of that unnecessary garbage.

Either way; thousands of people are jealous of me right now.


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 18, 2009)

i have a question...why is it that whenever i use a use an attack for an opener then immediately go into Akumas Ultimate Super why the hell doesnt it connect. He just floats on them and wont grab...its so stupid to me i've been doing that combo for years now it doesnt work along with alot of other custom combos ive perfected over the years


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 18, 2009)

I miss Ken's wicked kicking ultra from 3rd strike...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> i have a question...why is it that whenever i use a use an attack for an opener then immediately go into Akumas Ultimate Super why the hell doesnt it connect. He just floats on them and wont grab...its so stupid to me i've been doing that combo for years now it doesnt work along with alot of other custom combos ive perfected over the years



Akuma's Raging Demon was never comboable in any fighting game he was in. Maybe except Marvel due to assist and whatnot. 

He just floats at them because they are in recovery frames of a hit or a block. The Raging Demon is a throw in a sense so just like all throws including your regular one, it will whiff if the opponent is in the positions stated above. Oh I forgot but it won't work against starting jumping frames either. Maybe someone can confirm it for me but it might be able to catch you during the first few jumping frames though.

*@ Kenshin:* Yea, I was really hoping that Ken's Ultra was Shippu when they announced the game. You mentioning it just reminded me of how good that damn Super was.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ken's Ultra basically is shippu right? i mean he kicks them during his ultra. it's basically shippu into shinryuken. also when the hell is that championship patch supposed to be coming out?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Akuma's Raging Demon was never comboable in any fighting game he was in. Maybe except Marvel due to assist and whatnot.


You could Kara Demon in 3S, though. Not sure if you can link his Super out of overhead in SF4.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You could Kara Demon in 3S, though. Not sure if you can link his Super out of overhead in SF4.


You can do it in 4, but that's still not a combo.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 18, 2009)

Does anyone here know which Seimitsu buttons are preferred for fighting games? And what are the difference between screw-ins and snap-ins?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 18, 2009)

I cant see the commands in trial mode

they are too small and blurry


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Does anyone here know which Seimitsu buttons are preferred for fighting games? And what are the difference between screw-ins and snap-ins?



Checked the thread on Shoryuken?

And I believe snap-ins are preferred, for ease of usage and replacement.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 18, 2009)

Emery said:


> Yeah.  I got it off of buy.com like six hours ago.  It's sold out again now.  Haha.  It's the cheapest and easiest base for modding.  I would have gotten the HORI FS3, but the button layout is atrocious and it's a bitch to mod.  You have to dremel, solder, and all of that unnecessary garbage.
> 
> Either way; thousands of people are jealous of me right now.



Thinking on getting the madcatz fiightstick.. ps3 controller just aint cuttin it


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 18, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> Ken's Ultra basically is shippu right? i mean he kicks them during his ultra. it's basically shippu into shinryuken. also when the hell is that championship patch supposed to be coming out?



Championship patch? is that going to be an update for SF4? whats all going to be in it/ anyone know?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 18, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> Championship patch? is that going to be an update for SF4? whats all going to be in it/ anyone know?



Replay Mode: Watch videos of fights, you get to see input data.
Tournaments: Exactly what it sounds like.
Ragequiting Patch: Ragequitters can't advance in tournaments and you get to see their bitch ass disconnect rate.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2009)

That's all fun and nice, but where the fuck is the lobby system?!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm hoping for some 3S chars. Mostly Dudley.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If anymore character is going to be added it will be T.Hawk and Deejay since they do have the character models for those guys already made and whatnot.



but wasnt that for the dh remix ?

when will the characters be out ?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> but wasnt that for the dh remix ?
> 
> when will the characters be out ?



Did you mean HD Remix?

If so then T.Hawk and Deejay were already in ST (Super Street Fighter II Turbo) which is what HD Remix was based around upon and revising, so nothing new there.

It was said that Capcom did make the models for T.Hawk and Deejay for SF4 but in the end they decided to trash the idea of putting those two into the game. 

As for when the character is going to be released, there are no kind source or info on when or if they are going to go through with it. It would just make most sense to have those two in SF4 if they were to add in anymore character since they are already made. I just hope whoever they decide to put in, please put alot more effort into balancing and developing because all of the console characters were a joke. If Deejay is as solid as he is in ST with the ability to juggle an Ultra off the Upkicks, he'll tear it up.

However, Ono did say that if the game does grow and people really want it that much, arrangements can be made. So even though everyone hates the idea of paying for the DLC and whatnot, if you really want another installment or upgrade cough up the money and buy it just to make it happen.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Did you mean HD Remix?
> 
> If so then T.Hawk and Deejay were already in ST (Super Street Fighter II Turbo) which is what HD Remix was based around upon and revising, so nothing new there.
> 
> ...




ahh thanks

anyway whose your fave character ?


----------



## Kamina (Apr 18, 2009)

New SF4 Update, are they adding lobbies?

As well as what was said above.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> ahh thanks
> 
> anyway whose your fave character ?



Ken, Sakura, Vega and Guile.

I don't play any of them in SF4 though being that they all suck and are very boring to play in SF4. Ken is pretty fun at times, but Ryu is a lot more fun.

But nothing compares to Balrog in terms of fun. All I do is press c.Jabs and I win.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ken, Sakura, Vega and Guile.
> 
> I don't play any of them in SF4 though being that they all suck and are very boring to play in SF4. Ken is pretty fun at times, but Ryu is a lot more fun.
> 
> But nothing compares to Balrog in terms of fun. All I do is press c.Jabs and I win.



wats ur opinion on the game ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 18, 2009)

^It's Street Fighter 2.5. with Focus Attacks.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2009)

Dudley, Fei Long and Balrog for me, personally. If we count EX, Skullomania as well.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 18, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If anymore character is going to be added it will be T.Hawk and Deejay since they do have the character models for those guys already made and whatnot.



i hope they add more alpha characters like Karin,R.mika, and cody


----------



## Emery (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm going to bitch until I get my way.  Yun and/or Yang need to be in this game.  And since we're all discussing favorites...

Guile, Ken, and Yun.

That list may change sometime soon, though.  I'm just now getting into charge characters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> wats ur opinion on the game ?



I love the game. I've been playing it since September and I have yet to lose any kind of interest in it.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

Dudley add-on please.


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Akuma's Raging Demon was never comboable in any fighting game he was in. Maybe except Marvel due to assist and whatnot.
> 
> He just floats at them because they are in recovery frames of a hit or a block. The Raging Demon is a throw in a sense so just like all throws including your regular one, it will whiff if the opponent is in the positions stated above. Oh I forgot but it won't work against starting jumping frames either. Maybe someone can confirm it for me but it might be able to catch you during the first few jumping frames though.



Not True i've done it in alpha 3 all tha way up to snk vs capcom chaos. True it wouldnt grab them in recovery mode but as soon as they had the chance to move again he would grab ahold of them... another thing since when are you allowed to do an air grab against a mid-air hurricane kick...WTF!!! Its gonna take some time getting use to all the the things im use to like countering after opponents attacks and other things that have changed. In a way they've made a lot of the characters ultra cheap when it comes to countering them after they attack.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 19, 2009)

JWong wins GS tournament beating Mike Ross in the finals.

Poonkyo or whatever his name is got raped by Iyo (4-2), Daigo(4-1) and JWong(4-3)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Daigo 4-3 over Iyo
JWong 4-2 over Iyo
Daigo over Jwong 4-0

Daigo world champ!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 19, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> Not True i've done it in alpha 3 all tha way up to snk vs capcom chaos. True it wouldnt grab them in recovery mode but as soon as they had the chance to move again he would grab ahold of them... another thing since when are you allowed to do an air grab against a mid-air hurricane kick...WTF!!! Its gonna take some time getting use to all the the things im use to like countering after opponents attacks and other things that have changed. In a way they've made a lot of the characters ultra cheap when it comes to countering them after they attack.



You're wrong, either you're doing this against the computer who doesn't know better or you're playing against someone who can't figure out how to hold up to jump away from the Raging Demon. I don't know about SvC: Chaos, but I know for sure you could never combo into a Raging Demon. Unless you stunned the guy and then do a Raging Demon, that's a different story.

The reason why you can air throw inbetween a Tatsu is because the Tatsu does not actively hit during the whole animation. The opponent simply just got lucky and grabbed you inbetween the revolving legs. This little tidbit has been in every SF game.

Lastly, I don't understand what you're saying by "ultra cheap". 

*@ Biscuits:* I knew that Poonkyo guy couldn't hang at a world scale. He's good and whatnot but his opponents seems to be pushovers compared to Japan and even the American players. Good shit to Daigo though.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Did you mean HD Remix?
> 
> If so then T.Hawk and Deejay were already in ST (Super Street Fighter II Turbo) which is what HD Remix was based around upon and revising, so nothing new there.
> 
> ...



wait you say all the console characters suck? I challenge you in Street Fighter and we shall see who sucks


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

^


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ^



I concur!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 19, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> wait you say all the console characters suck? I challenge you in Street Fighter and we shall see who sucks



Gouken is okay and Seth is good, everyone else sucks in my opinion.

Feel free to hit me up whenever you see me on PSN; my ID is Duy123. If I take long to reply or join your room, it's more than likely that I'm in a game at the moment. So sorry in advance if that happens.


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You're wrong, either you're doing this against the computer who doesn't know better or you're playing against someone who can't figure out how to hold up to jump away from the Raging Demon. I don't know about SvC: Chaos, but I know for sure you could never combo into a Raging Demon. Unless you stunned the guy and then do a Raging Demon, that's a different story.
> 
> The reason why you can air throw inbetween a Tatsu is because the Tatsu does not actively hit during the whole animation. The opponent simply just got lucky and grabbed you inbetween the revolving legs. This little tidbit has been in every SF game.
> 
> Lastly, I don't understand what you're saying by "ultra cheap".



I'm tellin u they have really slowed the reaction time it takes for akuma to grab when doing raging demon. For instance i use to throw an air fireball and wait for it to connect as soon as it connects and they block  im jumping towards them and doing the raging demon input so as soon as i land akuma goes into it, by the time anyone could wait for a chance to move from blocking it was to late, there wasnt enough time to jump or do a dragon punch or anything i know cuz my friends have done it to me. That has worked since alpha 3. But on SF4 i've seen people dodge the raging demon right as theyre  coming down from a dragon punch,Akuma floats on them but the opponent still has enough time to jump up again...BS in no other SF game could you ever do that because there was a such thing as having time for openers.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> baw baw baw



Indeed            .


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Indeed            .




Yes indeed ur a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

Woah, send me to the burn unit!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 19, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> I'm tellin u they have really slowed the reaction time it takes for akuma to grab when doing raging demon. For instance i use to throw an air fireball and wait for it to connect as soon as it connects and they block  im jumping towards them and doing the raging demon input so as soon as i land akuma goes into it, by the time anyone could wait for a chance to move from blocking it was to late, there wasnt enough time to jump or do a dragon punch or anything i know cuz my friends have done it to me. That has worked since alpha 3. But on SF4 i've seen people dodge the raging demon right as theyre  coming down from a dragon punch,Akuma floats on them but the opponent still has enough time to jump up again...BS in no other SF game could you ever do that because there was a such thing as having time for openers.



Tell your friend to check his controller/stick and start holding up harder. Time your Raging Demon better to punish those whiffed Shoryus. That's not the game engine being dumb, that is just you messing up. 

As for Air Fireball trapping the opponent into eating a Raging Demon, that strategy only worked in HD:Remix. If you blocked an Air Fireball crouching in HD:Remix you do not have enough time to escape the Raging Demon via Reversal or Jump. I think blocking a s.Jab into Raging Demon is inescapable as well. Regardless of which, neither of those stated are combos but instead they are just traps.

Whether they did reduce the active frames of when the Raging Demon grabs or not, that piece of argument has nothing to prove that you can combo into a Raging Demon. The only thing I know about the Raging Demon that has been drastically changed in previous versions is that it has EXTREMELY little invincibility frames.

Whether you believe me or not is up to you from here on out. If you want a better explanation hit up .


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2009)

You can't combo into a Raging demon in SF4 if it isn't after a FA crumple or on a stunned enemy, end of story.


Holy shit Justin got raped against Daigo, he didn't look like he had a chance in any of those rounds.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 19, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> I'm tellin u they have really slowed the reaction time it takes for akuma to grab when doing raging demon. For instance i use to throw an air fireball and wait for it to connect as soon as it connects and they block  im jumping towards them and doing the raging demon input so as soon as i land akuma goes into it, by the time anyone could wait for a chance to move from blocking it was to late, there wasnt enough time to jump or do a dragon punch or anything i know cuz my friends have done it to me. That has worked since alpha 3. But on SF4 i've seen people dodge the raging demon right as theyre  coming down from a dragon punch,Akuma floats on them but the opponent still has enough time to jump up again...BS in no other SF game could you ever do that because there was a such thing as having time for openers.



Demon setup or trap =/= Combo...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Emery said:


> Do me a favor and humbly report your loss to Duy in this thread.



ill make mince meat out of him


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> ill make mince meat out of him



Good luck against Duy but if you couldn't beat me I doubt you'll beat him (no offence).


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Akira said:


> Good luck against Duy but if you couldn't beat me I doubt you'll beat him (no offence).



well ive been practicing since the last time we met

my confidence is sky high


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

You ain't even got depth-perception, son.


----------



## Emery (Apr 19, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> well ive been practicing since the last time we met
> 
> my confidence is sky high



You're way overconfident, my friend.

What are you, like 15?  That's what I'm guessing from how you're talking.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 19, 2009)

Emery said:


> You're way overconfident, my friend.
> 
> What are you, like 15?  That's what I'm guessing from how you're talking.



Dun worry, the reality will strike him harder when he's like this


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 19, 2009)

Justin Wong beat Iyo. Huge surprise for me, but he did say he had something that could beat Dhalsim a couple weeks back...

As for Pungko losing to everybody... Atleast he got to sign shirts. lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 19, 2009)

Emery said:


> You're way overconfident, my friend.
> 
> What are you, like 15?  That's what I'm guessing from how you're talking.



I came to the same conclusion myself. After all, he's a Manchester United fan


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Emery said:


> You're way overconfident, my friend.
> 
> What are you, like 15?  That's what I'm guessing from how you're talking.



im 18 not 15


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> You're wrong, either you're doing this against the computer who doesn't know better or you're playing against someone who can't figure out how to hold up to jump away from the Raging Demon. I don't know about SvC: Chaos, but I know for sure you could never combo into a Raging Demon. Unless you stunned the guy and then do a Raging Demon, that's a different story.


I know it's largely irrelevant, but if I recall, in 3rd Strike, you could do far s.HK, Shun Goku Satsu (because of Street Fighter III's weird-ass "you can combo into throws if you turn the opponent around" mechanic), and that's the only non-stun, non-Focus Attack method that I can think of.



			
				Biscuits said:
			
		

> JWong wins GS tournament beating Mike Ross in the finals.
> 
> Poonkyo or whatever his name is got raped by Iyo (4-2), Daigo(4-1) and JWong(4-3)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Just caught some of the International Round Robin matches on YouTube.

My Brute vs Your Brute

Some entertaining matches all around.

I still can't believe that people were saying that Daigo was having a hard time transitioning into SFIV (and in some cases, that he was past his prime) just because he didn't win the Japan Nationals. Well there you have it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 19, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> I know it's largely irrelevant, but if I recall, in 3rd Strike, you could do far s.HK, Shun Goku Satsu (because of Street Fighter III's weird-ass "you can combo into throws if you turn the opponent around" merchanic), and that's the only non-stun, non-Focus Attack method that I can think of.



Oh right, I do remember something like that back in 3s. I guess it was so impractical that it didn't cross my mind. Regardless, 3s sucked.

Moomintroll, I won't be on today because I gotta get to the Arcade Infinity 3v3 Tournament. If our connection is good, I would love to run some sets with you. I really need the Sagat matchup practice.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

MoominTroll what's your psn?


----------



## Tone (Apr 19, 2009)

Was anybody else at the GS tourney yesterday? Never been so excited for video games in my life, shit was nuts, ESPECIALLY that Daigo vs. Iyo match. Also loved Justin getting mad support from the crowd, too.

I feel bad for Poongko, I was hoping he would get a decisive win, but didn't pull it off. Still a great player to watch and not bad at all, and went out fighting like a champ, pulling off some of the wildest combos I've seen. Those corner focus blockstrings are scaaaaaary 

Can't wait for evo!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

Whoever is on add diddy_bop, I feel like playing.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 19, 2009)

I wanted those Dhalsim and Bison shirts they were handing out at Nationals.

Oh and the shirt all the participants received.
_I Came
I saw
I Hadouken_


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 19, 2009)

Well i wont be posting here anymore because there are alot of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that neg rep for asking a simple question.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

Plus a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that negs for not burning. 

Your sig is still over size limits, by the way.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

RYU IS SO FUN TO PLAY WITH!


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> Well i wont be posting here anymore because there are alot of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that neg rep for asking a simple question.



But you haven't played anyone yet, prove the haters wrong with your skills!




Also, I just realised you can perform charge supers + ultras after a dash


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

You can also do a Super out of an EX-Dash with Balrog.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

I get so pumped everytime I connect Gouken's ultra. lmao


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 19, 2009)

IronMan Rome45 .....request on Xbox Live if you dare... for i am the combo master, 48 wins straight and counting


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 19, 2009)

OH and no Quiters Please


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You can also do a Super out of an EX-Dash with Balrog.



Do you mean using the EX armour? Someone did that to me online and I shit myself 


Sorry Akatsuki Elite, I'm on PSN


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

I think most people here are on PSN though.

edit : what's yours Akira?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> IronMan Rome45 .....request on Xbox Live if you dare... for i am the combo master, 48 wins straight and counting



On Arcade Easiest?


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I think most people here are on PSN though.
> 
> edit : what's yours Akira?



It's NS91, I would add + play you now but my PS3's been unable to connect to the internet for a few days now, which is weird given the internet works fine everywhere else


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> On Arcade Easiest?



The Computer is not competition I get too many perfects even on the Hardest difficulty I only play online chump


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> MoominTroll what's your psn?



kenshiro1990


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

^Added you, ready when you are Moomin.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> ^Added you, ready when you are Moomin.



am on now but am updating my pro evo 09 i can play u afta that


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

So yeah, Moomin isn't gonna be beating Duy.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> So yeah, Moomin isn't gonna be beating Duy.



dude we were lagging alot after the first game where i beated  you


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

We were only lagging on the very last match we played. You beat me once while I was Ryu but you got dusted by my Ken.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

All I'm saying is that Duy mops the floor with me, so if someone is gonna get turned to "mince meat" it isn't him.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> All I'm saying is that Duy mops the floor with me, so if someone is gonna get turned to "mince meat" it isn't him.



well who knows maybe lady luck will be on my side and ill tiger uppercut him

if i lose ill rep every person on that street fighter list


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 19, 2009)

Sigh...I just got back from the AI 3v3 Tournie.

My team won our first match against some no names, and then we got OCVed by Sanchez's Bison. After that I took a look at the brackets and saw that there were a ton of people piled on top of us in Losers so it felt safe for all of us to go eat some lunch. Unfortunately, a bunch of people did not realize there was a Losers bracket and decided to leave so there weren't that many people ahead of us so we got DQed for not showing up to our match. Oh wells, maybe next time. 

It was fun watching some of the matches though. I was also pretty damn nervous too, ugh. Totally forgot how it felt to play in a tourney at the arcades. I think the last tourney I played in was a CvS2 tourney about 2 years ago, lol. I'm gonna start hitting up AI's RanBats now to level up my game. I think it's finally time for me to get serious in the tournament scene.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sigh...I just got back from the AI 3v3 Tournie.
> 
> My team won our first match against some no names, and then we got OCVed by Sanchez's Bison. After that I took a look at the brackets and saw that there were a ton of people piled on top of us in Losers so it felt safe for all of us to go eat some lunch. Unfortunately, a bunch of people did not realize there was a Losers bracket and decided to leave so there weren't that many people ahead of us so we got DQed for not showing up to our match. Oh wells, maybe next time.
> 
> It was fun watching some of the matches though. I was also pretty damn nervous too, ugh. Totally forgot how it felt to play in a tourney at the arcades. I think the last tourney I played in was a CvS2 tourney about 2 years ago, lol. I'm gonna start hitting up AI's RanBats now to level up my game. I think it's finally time for me to get serious in the tournament scene.



damn wish we had tournamens in britain


----------



## Emery (Apr 19, 2009)

My PS3 can no longer read Blu-Ray discs.  I have to send it in for repair.  No Street Fighter for me for a good month or so.  Fuck.


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 19, 2009)

is there any other way to connect Ryu's super combo into his ultra combo other than opening with a dragon punch cuz thats the ony way i can pull it off  so far.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 20, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> well who knows maybe lady luck will be on my side and ill tiger uppercut him
> 
> if i lose ill rep every person on that street fighter list


Add me.  I like me over you too...


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 20, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> is there any other way to connect Ryu's super combo into his ultra combo other than opening with a dragon punch cuz thats the ony way i can pull it off  so far.



J.MP puts the enemy in juggle state.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> is there any other way to connect Ryu's super combo into his ultra combo other than opening with a dragon punch cuz thats the ony way i can pull it off  so far.



I'm kinda unclear as to what you are saying. Are you trying to link the Ultra after a successful hit of the Super or are you just trying to land Ultras off other setups other than the Shoryu FADC?

I just watched the Gamestop National Tournament videos. Daigo is complete madness. I almost jizzed in my pants when he counter poked Poongko's c.Forward with his c.Forward xx EX Hadou FADC into Ultra on reaction. That's one hell of an eye/reaction/execution. "Daigo is out of his prime" my ass.


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Apr 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm kinda unclear as to what you are saying. Are you trying to link the Ultra after a successful hit of the Super or are you just trying to land Ultras off other setups other than the Shoryu FADC?



Yea i was asking if there was another way to connect with the ultra combo after the connection with the super Combo. I've tried to do it other ways but the opponent either falls through or completely misses the ultra combo. The only way i can get both to connect is if i connect with the dragon punch which will lift the opponent off the ground but not into the air, then cancel before ryu gets air- borne with the super combo then immediately go into the ultra combo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2009)

Akatsuki Elite said:


> Yea i was asking if there was another way to connect with the ultra combo after the connection with the super Combo. I've tried to do it other ways but the opponent either falls through or completely misses the ultra combo. The only way i can get both to connect is if i connect with the dragon punch which will lift the opponent off the ground but not into the air, then cancel before ryu gets air- borne with the super combo then immediately go into the ultra combo.



I think if you land a Super near the corner you can juggle an Ultra right after.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 20, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted or not


----------



## Emery (Apr 20, 2009)

It's my birthday and I can't play SF because my PS3 no longer reads Bluray.

Make me feel better.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2009)

At least we all can!


----------



## Emery (Apr 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> At least we all can!





You're not helping!

No, sir, you most certainly are not.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 20, 2009)

MoominTroll said:
			
		

> damn wish we had tournamens in britain


We do. Check out Neo Empire.



			
				Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> I just watched the Gamestop National Tournament videos. Daigo is complete madness. I almost jizzed in my pants when he counter poked Poongko's c.Forward with his c.Forward xx EX Hadou FADC into Ultra on reaction. That's one hell of an eye/reaction/execution. "Daigo is out of his prime" my ass.


Indeed. Also when Poongko did that crazy corner combo that really riled up the crowd, and in immediate retaliation, Daigo went right through Poongko's Hadouken with a Focus Attack and instantly did Shouryuuken, EX Focus Attack, Dash, Metsu Hadouken. I think that part of the fight just went to emphasise the difference in their playstyles. Execution in the form of aggression and stylish combos against execution in the form of absurd consistency.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 20, 2009)

Daigo is sick


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 21, 2009)

Played this at my cousins the other week as Sakura.

Love it


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 21, 2009)

New character matchup tier list for April 2009.


Sagat - 146
Ryu - 135
Zangief - 134
Rufus - 133
Boxer - 132
Akuma - 129
Blanka/Chun - 127
Dictator/Seth - 125
Viper - 123
Ken - 120
Honda/Guile/Gouken/Rose - 116
Fei/Sim - 115
Fuerte/Abel - 112
Cammy - 111
Gen - 108
Claw - 107
Sakura - 106
Dan - 94

It's crazy to see Chun climb her way up to the high-mid area. I also can't believe Rufus is that high up the tiers. I'd thought he'd be where Blanka is with Chun.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 21, 2009)

Rufus upped on Balrog. =O The worlds coming to an end.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 22, 2009)

so I'll add you Duy ok?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 22, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so I'll add you Duy ok?



Yea go nuts. My PSN ID is Duy123.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> New character matchup tier list for April 2009.
> 
> 
> Sagat - 146
> ...



I've been saying Chun seemed better than the original tier lists placed for a while, so that doesn't surprise me. Rufus at the number 4 spot was kinda whoa, though.

lol @ from Ryu down to Sakura, is only like 1-4 point difference between each character.. while Sagat down to Ryu is 11 points.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> New character matchup tier list for April 2009.
> 
> 
> *Sagat - 146*
> ...



​


----------



## LayZ (Apr 22, 2009)

^ How appropriate.  Any moron can play with Sagat. 

Disclaimer: Relax, Its just a joke Sagat Players.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 22, 2009)

LayZ said:


> ^ How appropriate.  Any moron can play with Sagat.
> 
> Disclaimer: Relax, Its just a joke Sagat Players.



any moron can play with any character, its what suits the person

i just think sagat badass


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 22, 2009)

Ryu is the man.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 22, 2009)

Correction: Ken is the man.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 22, 2009)

LayZ said:


> ^ How appropriate.  Any moron can play with Sagat.
> 
> Disclaimer: Relax, Its just a joke Sagat Players.


That's actually pretty accurate. You don't have to be smart to play Sagat. I play with him and just push buttons and win. Where as if I try that with Sim I get raped. 

In high level play you have to have some level of smarts while using Sagat. In Casual play though, just go crazy and land 1 DP or Toward Roundhouse and you win.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Correction: Ken is the man.



HE MAKES FIRE WHEN HE UPPERCUTS


----------



## Akira (Apr 22, 2009)

I got totally owned today playing against a Sagat player who kept doing standing + low lk's and lk tiger knee. What am I supposed to do in this situation as Akuma or Ryu? 

I feel like his pokes have priority over everything I do and push me too far away to retaliate on block. Also, if I time an SRK for his tiger knee it either trades or he blocks and 40% of my hp dissapears or I get hit by ultra which is basically game over


Any tips would be greatly appreciated, preferrably not "lol deal with it sagat is top tier"..


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 22, 2009)

Akira said:


> I got totally owned today playing against a Sagat player who kept doing standing + low lk's and lk tiger knee. What am I supposed to do in this situation as Akuma or Ryu?
> 
> I feel like his pokes have priority over everything I do and push me too far away to retaliate on block. Also, if I time an SRK for his tiger knee it either trades or he blocks and 40% of my hp dissapears or I get hit by ultra which is basically game over
> 
> ...



lol Deal with it Sagat is top tier.... 

Block! Try to stay grounded and advance on him slowly. Use Crouching Medium Kick into EX Fireball to get the knock down and attempt to cross up for that pressure. 

Want to play? My Sagat is pretty ass, but CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 22, 2009)

Akira said:


> I got totally owned today playing against a Sagat player who kept doing standing + low lk's and lk tiger knee. What am I supposed to do in this situation as Akuma or Ryu?
> 
> I feel like his pokes have priority over everything I do and push me too far away to retaliate on block. Also, if I time an SRK for his tiger knee it either trades or he blocks and 40% of my hp dissapears or I get hit by ultra which is basically game over
> 
> ...




I got owned yesterday against a jumping blanka who only do jump kicks and grab me.. Wish Dictator had SRK..


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 22, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> I got owned yesterday against a jumping blanka who only do jump kicks and grab me.. Wish Dictator had SRK..


EX HEADSTOMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 22, 2009)

Akira said:


> I got totally owned today playing against a Sagat player who kept doing standing + low lk's and lk tiger knee. What am I supposed to do in this situation as Akuma or Ryu?
> 
> I feel like his pokes have priority over everything I do and push me too far away to retaliate on block. Also, if I time an SRK for his tiger knee it either trades or he blocks and 40% of my hp dissapears or I get hit by ultra which is basically game over
> 
> ...



Akuma beats Sagat in a fireball war because of his Red Fireball. You're gonna have to play the runaway game against Sagat the whole time. If he gets within range and tries to go for something silly, use your f.Roundhouse and poke him away. Teleport away when need be. Take your time to gain that knockdown, because that is the only way you can score some big hits on him without that much of a risk.

You just have to make good judgement for the Ryu vs. Sagat matchup. Take your time and don't let him control the pace with his fireball using yours. FA absorb them when you feel that it is safe to build that Ultra meter. Control space until you get within the range of your c.Forward and slowly poke your way at him. If Sagat is continuously pushing you with that s.Short, get ready to just random Shoryu into a FADC on him, lol. That's a pretty legit strat right? Hahahaha.

Basically, you have to stay calm and make Sagat feel that you are not frustrated and overwhelmed by his fireball game. Always anti-air all of his jump-ins because that is where you will get your biggest damage and lead. Lastly, never fight the Tiger Knee; that shit is stupid as hell.

Both Ryu and Akuma fights Sagat evenly 5:5, so it's all about good judgement.

Edit: You can dashback to get out of the s.Short as well. Do not Focus dashback though, because he will be able to cancel the Tiger Shot and nail you.


----------



## Akira (Apr 22, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> *lol Deal with it Sagat is top tier*....
> 
> Block! Try to stay grounded and advance on him slowly. Use Crouching Medium Kick into EX Fireball to get the knock down and attempt to cross up for that pressure.
> 
> Want to play? My Sagat is pretty ass, but CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!!



 Why do you say such things??

I can't play atm lol, I'll be on in an hour or so if you're still up for some games



Duttyman Momochi said:


> I got owned yesterday against a jumping blanka who only do jump kicks and grab me.. Wish Dictator had SRK..



EX moves own blanka, you can punish every single one of his rolls and whatever with heavy scissors and you can hit electric blanka with the second hit of the scissors (when his legs are just above the floor), just don't play too offensive as he basically punishes himself in this matchup.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Akuma beats Sagat in a fireball war because of his Red Fireball. You're gonna have to play the runaway game against Sagat the whole time. If he gets within range and tries to go for something silly, use your f.Roundhouse and poke him away. Teleport away when need be. Take your time to gain that knockdown, because that is the only way you can score some big hits on him without that much of a risk.
> 
> You just have to make good judgement for the Ryu vs. Sagat matchup. Take your time and don't let him control the pace with his fireball using yours. FA absorb them when you feel that it is safe to build that Ultra meter. Control space until you get within the range of your c.Forward and slowly poke your way at him. If Sagat is continuously pushing you with that s.Short, get ready to just random Shoryu into a FADC on him, lol. That's a pretty legit strat right? Hahahaha.
> 
> ...



The best combo I managed to land on him in the entire set of games was aerial mp (stupid I know), cr.lp x 2, cr.mp, ex tatsu to ultra in the corner with Ryu. He gets up immediately afterwards and hits me with cr.lk cancelled to tiger uppercut FADC'd into f.HK to ultra

I was definetly playing too offensively with Akuma but I kept finding myself eating tiger shots after a teleport



Thanks for the tips though guys.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 22, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> EX HEADSTOMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you fought my 10 yr old bro ? he was akuma


----------



## Rampage (Apr 22, 2009)

ryu>>>>>sagat!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 22, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> you fought my 10 yr old bro ? he was akuma



I guess? It was only a round.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 22, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I guess? It was only a round.



my bros good for his age


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 22, 2009)

My homeboy made some kicks. He's Gief nutjob so he had to do it. I laughed when in the concept phase but it came out fire. Originally planned for hair on it...cause u know...its gief. but girlfriend said eww. ladies know all.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 23, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> if it cant read blue ray restore it back to its manufacturing settings....my going on the setting menu



Can that solve hardware problems ? :S


----------



## Emery (Apr 23, 2009)

^No, it can't.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Emery said:


> ^No, it can't.



similiar problem happened to my mate soo i think u should try


----------



## Emery (Apr 23, 2009)

A _software_ restore isn't going to fix faulty _hardware._  You cannot get any more commonsensical than that. My Blu-ray lens is _faulty._  No amount of software rehashing is going to fix a _mechanical_ issue.

Okay?


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 23, 2009)

smells like shit. must be some assholes nearby.

...any new discoveries in sf4?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 23, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> smells like shit. must be some assholes nearby.
> 
> ...any new discoveries in sf4?



Biscuits showed me this a few days ago.

Kara-Linking:
*hovercrafts* 

Allows you to do silly stuff like this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxJWPdhdchg[/YOUTUBE]

Also this was found not too long ago:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6OhtwgWp3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 23, 2009)

That's so 3 days ago. This is the new shit.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 23, 2009)

i wish i had an arcade stick


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> That's so 3 days ago. This is the new shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 23, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The SPD Demon is sick.
> 
> Is the Kara-Green Hand off his f.Roundhouse?


Actually it's standing roundhouse. That alone makes the Blanka matchup even. lol


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> That's so 3 days ago. This is the new shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

According to the YouTube comments, no, it does not.


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> According to the YouTube comments, no, it does not.






I never get full super bar lol.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

Just Shoryuken the shit out of someone


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 23, 2009)

Ultra has far too much start up. You can't jump out of Super demon on reaction.


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Just Shoryuken the shit out of someone



How's that going for you?




Biscuits said:


> Ultra has far too much start up. You can't jump out of Super demon on reaction.



Fair enough, I can't see this being of much help for Akuma though seeing as he doesn't need demons to win and his super isn't as useful as his EX moves like EX air fireball and demon flip, at least it looks cool.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

Works perfectly for me 

Target combo + Shoryuken <3


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 23, 2009)

God, it's been a month since I lasted Gief'd it up. I'm going into relapse.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Works perfectly for me
> 
> Target combo + Shoryuken <3


Target combo is pretty ass in the game, it scales far too much. Standing Roundhouse F.Shoryuken is better.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

Who wants some  right now?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 24, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> i wish i had an arcade stick



I can feel your pain i wish i had 1 too. ill rep you since i know your pain


----------



## Akira (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 24, 2009)

I do I do, I'm on!

Oh BTW, Championship update is up and running!


----------



## Akira (Apr 24, 2009)

Give me five minutes (LITERALLY just got into a match lol) and I'll disconnect + invite ya


EDIT: Invite sent!


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey i g2g but i'll be able to play later ggs


----------



## Emery (Apr 24, 2009)

I hate the world.  Championship mode is out and I CAN'T PLAY ON IT


----------



## Akira (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah dude GGs, even though I got owned I still take pride in my victory against Sagat lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 24, 2009)

BUT CHICKEN WING WAS ALREADY CRAP...WHY?

The timing to hit after the chicken wing is hard as fricken hell anyways, who can effectively pull the infinite off?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn first time i saw green bars ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and had 2 green bar matches!!!!!!!!!!!

My fight stick is on the way!!!!!!! Hopefully it will be in tomorrow.. didnt have enuff for the TE edition.. but its better then a crap axis


----------



## Akira (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone for some matches?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I had a few green matches, first time ever. I'm having some fun looking at my replays and others to. Too bad PSN can't save them, like the 360.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 24, 2009)

Championship puts me to sleep... But replays are the epic shits.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2009)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE LOBBIES


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 24, 2009)

Where the fuck are the tournaments I've been hearing about.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 25, 2009)

MY STICK HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!

Still got to get used to it.. but damn simple linking already feels much easier!!! gonna do alll the trials tonight to get a better feel for it...

Promised my self i was gonna do all the trials with this thing and by GOD i will even the ones I have already passed


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE LOBBIES



Yea seriously.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 25, 2009)

I like how there's green bars now...

Capcom are the ill con artist, the green bars are just 3-4 bar matches hidden as green bar ones.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 25, 2009)

Fei Long's chicken wing is definitely slower. Also anyone waanna play


----------



## Akira (Apr 25, 2009)

The chickenwing seems to hit even if Fei goes over the opponent's head. 


Also I think Gief's lariat has a smaller hitbox.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 25, 2009)

I made it to G2 and fail. Who ever has me added check my replay against this terrible blanka. I hit him with an infinite in round 3....
.....
....
...
...
..
.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like playing Viper but I don't have the execution down yet. I don't think I'll ever get it down to the point where I can dominate with her.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

I got to G3-B this morning, haven't played since. What rank are you guys now?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been playing alot of Accent Core in preparation for Blazblue...well, more like in substitute lol...I haven't touched SFIV in awhile.

I've seen my brother play CE mode...the interface looks nice, but STILL no system to punish the ragequitters (D/C percentages are a start I guess)


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

^In Soul Calibur if you quit, your wining percentage would go down. Though in SF4 wining % isn't public to others so I guess it's not important and no one would really care. The most effective way is to show D/C so you know who's session to leave.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 25, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I got to G3-B this morning, haven't played since. What rank are you guys now?


G2-E as of now.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

^Nice, i'll try to get to at least G2-C before the weekend is over if I find the time.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 25, 2009)

Time is what you need. You need to get 2000 GP to get G2.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, then nvm lol. I'll get to about G3-A or something instead.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Duy, I was browsing youtube and was wondering if this is your Rog?
Draco-Caedus

Pretty nice Rog you have. Who was the Akuma you were playing against?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

I assume you have no idea that SF supports custom soundtracks.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyways, my Ryu, Gouken and Ken always get dusted by Blankas. I've been using Cammy against them but with the anonymous thing in Championship mode I feel like they're so cheap for using Blanka lol. I say that I should know who I'm playing so I can choose my fighter accordingly. In SC4 choosing characters was like chess lol. There was always a counter character for whoever you choose.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2009)

You don't have to hear it. If you have music on your PS3 just go into the XMB, in-game and choose the song you want to hear before the intro song plays, make a playlist though or else it'll just be that one song again and again. I don't know what the deal is with the 360 but it has the same feature.

I changed it to Japanese too because I couldn't stand it in English. At least I have no idea what he's saying but I never give it time to play.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, so what's the best stick I can buy?


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 26, 2009)

TE      stick, hands down.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2009)

That and customs.

Failing that, going for the HRAP3 will be your next bet, no?


----------



## Akira (Apr 26, 2009)

Buying a TE stick atm is ridiculously expensive, you should just get the HRAP3, it's a good enough stick and fairly easy to mod? (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Kamina (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone want a fight on xbox live?

Message me GT: UK I Addictz

btw Akira that set kicks so much ass.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2009)

Ever since SFIV came out, prices on sticks went up EXPONENTIALLY....a HRAP3 costs as much as when the TE stick first came out....even more so!

I got a HRAP3 modded with Sanwa buttons for $160....I suppose that was a GREAT deal, lol....I'm not even gunna tell ya'll how much I paid for the Virtua High Grade Stick


----------



## Akira (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Kamina, I made it myself 


@IronFist

Oh man, you actually bought the Virtua Stick High Grade?

Why didn't you spend all that money on a house instead


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2009)

Dude, lemme alone!


----------



## Emery (Apr 26, 2009)

The Standard Edition MadCatz stick will work wonders if you mod it with Sanwa or Seimitsu parts. Assuming you get both the stick and the Sanwa parts at actual retail price, you're getting an exceptionally high-quality stick for around $110 - $120.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 26, 2009)

G2 is absolutely amazing! NO MORE PLAYING NOOBS ^__^

On the other hand, laggy giefs don't deserve SHIT.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2009)

I just had a long losing streak with Gouken


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 26, 2009)

This one Gouken I played... Oh my god HE IS SO BROKEN.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 26, 2009)

Emery said:


> The Standard Edition MadCatz stick will work wonders if you mod it with Sanwa or Seimitsu parts. Assuming you get both the stick and the Sanwa parts at actual retail price, you're getting an exceptionally high-quality stick for around $110 - $120.


My SE's PCB went shit.

It doesn't register down or right.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 26, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> My SE's PCB went shit.
> 
> It doesn't register down or right.



That's common with SE's. Replace it.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2009)

Chie said:


> This one Gouken I played... Oh my god HE IS SO BROKEN.


If your on PSN I'll play you since I haven't played a better Gouken then mine so tell me if this guy is better than me. 


I hope that didn't come off douchebaggy


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2009)

^LOL vouch for me then I just made an account.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 26, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> ^LOL vouch for me then I just made an account.



LOL! I don't know you...

Like, I can only vouch for someone I know in person and shit. Like I know most if not all Notable East coast players. I only know you from here...


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay. Alright then


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2009)

Just watch TRF ranbats on nico nico.

Their level of play is ten folds ahead of us...


----------



## Emery (Apr 27, 2009)

Where can such a thing be seen?  A link would be splendid!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2009)

Chie said:


> Just watch TRF ranbats on nico nico.
> 
> Their level of play is ten folds ahead of us...


lol Nah, this isn't 3S.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2009)

GGs to bbqsaucejrz just earlier. 

You can't link the c.Short xx Headbutt off the Overhead against Rog. Both of our hitboxes are too stupid for it to work. 

Oh yea, you like how I Shoryu FADC into j.Fierce? LOL.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah i realized that when that the second or third time i wiffed it.. shit made me 

also, the one time when you dropped the ultra with rog you mad me ash all over my stick.. i'm like "ok i'm dead lemme get a drag, OH SHI~"

good shit though. you're a lot better than most of the people I play against, hopefully i can level up a bit playing some more with you.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> lol Nah, this isn't 3S.



Dohohoho



Duy Nguyen said:


> You can't link the c.Short xx Headbutt off the Overhead against Rog. Both of our hitboxes are too stupid for it to work.



Actually you can, but he has to be standing. Yea, ALMOST pointless ^_^


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2009)

Chie said:


> Dohohoho
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you can, but he has to be standing. Yea, ALMOST pointless ^_^



Oh right I forgot.

Actually I think it works on Counter Hit as well so they can be crouching.


----------



## Emery (Apr 27, 2009)

You people piss me off with your talk of Street Fighter IV.  I'm still bitter that I can't play it until mid-May.

I am, however, having fun with HD Remix.  Lobbies are fucking great.  It's just taking me a really long time to get used to lp+lk not being the throw command.  I can't seem to curb that habit.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Watch around the 2:50 mark for his ambiguous Fierce DP cross up. Shit is pretty godlike.



Hahahahhaha, wtf!?

That shit is sillly.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2009)

You're gonna post that vid and tell me JP players aren't utter rape?

Dude, US fucking sucks. Trust meeee.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2009)

Chie said:


> You're gonna post that vid and tell me JP players aren't utter rape?
> 
> Dude, US fucking sucks. Trust meeee.


The only highlight was the cross up, which was more than enough reason to post it since I know none of you have seen it.
I've mentioned it to Duy, I think.
They're not 10 folds better than us is what I was refuting, They're better sure. Our best can certainly compete just like in ST and CVS2. 3S is utter rape that's for sure, but SF4 nah.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2009)

I mean, US is free compared to Japan, in basically every game besides Marvel(to exclude a few OGs at ST), and that's only really because they abandoned that like 2-3 years after it came out.

I don't think it's as large of a gap as say GG is, but Japan will always be ahead in just about everything.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

Got this game today and christ, I COULDN'T fucking win a battle in online mode!

Just go easy on me, for fuck's sake! 

Good game, tough but good game...

By the way, if you all want to kick my sorry english ass, my gamertag - DEAF DEMON


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol GG and 3S are definitely tenfolds ahead in Japan. After seeing Marn(*Former* USA Best GG Player) play against some top Japanese players like RF. It was the most rape ever, it was like if Marn was just standing still the whole time.

I think KoF in America is on par with Japan if not better, honestly. As for Blazblue, probably Japan. SFIV is still anyone's game.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2009)

No, we would get DOMINATED. If Jwong is the best, he got torn apart by Daigo. Daigo obviously stupid good, but he gets beat too. Think about it that way. I don't mean to cockride JP players at all, but they're just that much better. From watching TRF ranbats today, they're already at a level of play that US players will never get to. EVER.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lol GG and 3S are definitely tenfolds ahead in Japan. After seeing Marn(*Former* USA Best GG Player) play against some top Japanese players like RF. It was the most rape ever, it was like if Marn was just standing still the whole time.
> 
> I think KoF in America is on par with Japan if not better, honestly. As for Blazblue, probably Japan. SFIV is still anyone's game.


Marn is no where near the top of U.S players probably only with Reload Eddie and everyone knows how bullshit he was. In AC He plays a lame ass carbon copy of Latif's Eddie but with dropped combos all over the place. He has some what good execution be he's just not too smart.

He gets bodied free when he comes up here to the northeast.

Sorry, had to vent. Cause Marn is probably the worst of the "top Eddies in the U.S" His mouth and antics gets him more praise than his actual game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2009)

I wouldn't say America is completely free comp for the Japanese just yet. We still have SBO and Evo to look forward to, to see both countrie's current standings. I'm still betting my money on Justin, Edma, and Combofiend to level up their game in time for Evo. 

Anyone know what happened to Gootecks?
I haven't heard of him winning any majors or anything for the longest time.

Also what happened to the other well known top players in America like Ricky Ortiz or John Choi? Are they even playing SF4?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I wouldn't say America is completely free comp for the Japanese just yet. We still have SBO and Evo to look forward to, to see both countrie's current standings. I'm still betting my money on Justin, Edma, and Combofiend to level up their game in time for Evo.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to Gootecks?
> I haven't heard of him winning any majors or anything for the longest time.
> ...


Gootecks got bodied over here at WCG. Got 13th or some shit.
Him and Mike Ross will be at a Major this weekend in Jersey, I'll be attending so I'll let you all know how they get bodied...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, Nestor worked him pretty bad...


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2009)

Chie said:


> No, we would get DOMINATED. If Jwong is the best, he got torn apart by Daigo. Daigo obviously stupid good, but he gets beat too. Think about it that way. I don't mean to cockride JP players at all, but they're just that much better. From watching TRF ranbats today, they're already at a level of play that US players will never get to. EVER.



I gotta agree with this. Players like Mago, Momochi, RF and of course Daigo would beast the US.


Btw guys, what happened to the Urien player RX? He was epic in 3S, does he not play SF4?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Also what happened to the other well known top players in America like Ricky Ortiz or John Choi? Are they even playing SF4?



I think Ricky is sticking to 3S and CvS2. I heard he was playing Blazblue at California Regionals though.

As for John Choi... I'm not so sure, but there are absolutely no vids or anyone mentioning him playing SFIV except for a very early Gamespot tournament.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 28, 2009)

i just played on champ mode at friends place...

its weak imo. i don't get how its an actual tournament or watever. i don't get the points either i just know i str8 took like 4000 sumptin points from sum1.

but i do like new comp i'm seeing. Fought a nice Sagat....took him out wit Vega  lol i didn't fight a Ken AT ALL.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 28, 2009)

I just played Street Fighter EX 3. Good fun memories.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 29, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> *I just played Street Fighter EX 3.* Good fun memories.



Dude....


----------



## Hellion (Apr 29, 2009)

I like Championship mode.  It is fun to play against people on the same level


----------



## Barry. (Apr 29, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Dude....



Um what?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 29, 2009)

*shrugs* Enjoy!


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

I still need to get my own PS3 and a copy of SFIV. I've been relying on other people's consoles to play, and that shit is getting tiring. I need to get to Gief'ing.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh yeah! the PC version looks great, only 2 days left for the announcement of the official release date.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 29, 2009)

So I barely got around to watching that worldwide gamestop tournament. 

Poongko's Ryu IS FUCKING LEGIT. 

If you haven't seen the matches, they're all very entertaining.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 29, 2009)

Iyo/Daigo is my favorite BY FAR.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 29, 2009)

Pungkoo may not be one of the best players. But he's probably my favorite to watch. Then after him would be Ed Ma.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoa, there are actually some good comp in G2.

Enduring through 3-4 days of shitty G1 surely paid off.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 30, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Whoa, there are actually some good comp in G2.
> 
> Enduring through 3-4 days of shitty G1 surely paid off.



Does it? I played G3 for a couple hours the first two nights I had it, and became incredibly bored. How many GP til you reach G2?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

I tell you, I really think Seth is a *cheating whore*. Took me SO many attempts to beat him with Ryu now!

Still, I'm happy to report that I improved my online skill a bit little.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 30, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I tell you, I really think Seth is a *cheating whore*. Took me SO many attempts to beat him with Ryu now!
> 
> Still, I'm happy to report that I improved my online skill a bit little.



tell me about it


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 30, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Does it? I played G3 for a couple hours the first two nights I had it, and became incredibly bored. How many GP til you reach G2?



2000.

It's worth the pain. Just think about all of the super noobs you played and you thought, "Why is he wasting his time and why am I wasting my time?" None of that exists in G2. Which means 90% of your opponents are at least decent aside from 90% noobs.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> tell me about it




Actually, he used to PISSED me off when I faced him for the first time.

Now he's not that tough now when you got to know his pattern a bit better..

At the moment I unlocked just Sakura even when I completed this game along with Ryu, Guide and Big Z.

But Sakura is certainly my favourite to use in online mode so that's cool with me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 30, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Actually, he used to PISSED me off when I faced him for the first time.
> 
> Now he's not that tough now when you got to know his pattern a bit better..
> 
> ...



 @ a few things.

welcome to the game i guess.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> @ a few things.
> 
> welcome to the game i guess.



Aw thanks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Actually, he used to PISSED me off when I faced him for the first time.
> 
> Now he's not that tough now when you got to know his pattern a bit better..
> 
> ...



Quit playing Sakura, she's a waste of time and waste of effort.

I had such high hopes for her, but after 10 games or so...my hopes and dreams were crushed.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Quit playing Sakura, she's a waste of time and waste of effort.
> 
> I had such high hopes for her, but after 10 games or so...my hopes and dreams were crushed.



Don't insult my babe! She won a few online battles for me and she got to show me her bloomer so a win-win for me! :ho

By the way, what's your favourite character so I can get Sakura to fuck your fighter up if you're up for it!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Duy.. My bad, looks like Ricky Ortiz does play SF4. He recently won some Fuddruckers tournament in Norcal. He mains Balrog/Sagat.


----------



## Emery (May 1, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Don't insult my babe! She won a few online battles for me and she got to show me her bloomer so a win-win for me! :ho
> 
> By the way, what's your favourite character so I can get Sakura to fuck your fighter up if you're up for it!



LOL.  I will buy you twelve pizzas if you actually beat Duy.


----------



## Akira (May 1, 2009)

Sakura can't fuck anyone up in this game, _especially_ not Balrog lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Don't insult my babe! She won a few online battles for me and she got to show me her bloomer so a win-win for me! :ho
> 
> By the way, what's your favourite character so I can get Sakura to fuck your fighter up if you're up for it!



I play Balrog and a little bit of Ryu on the side. If you play on PSN hit me up whenever you want, my ID is Duy123.

Sakura is just bad, both me and my friend tried desperately to learn her matchups and make her work but in the end it was all to waste. They severely screw her over when they removed her good crossup. Also her pokes were shot down as well. However, she does have some very beefy combos and links in this game. The only problem is that it is VERY difficult for her to land it.

Then again I suck so don't listen to me.

*@ The Drunken Monkey:* Thanks for the vids. I'll check it out asap.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 1, 2009)

Damnz Duy, we deffo need to play more lol. 
I kinda facepalmed a few times where the executions didn't work for me -_- Like cr.mk into random dp wtf...
Did we had some delay ? We had 2 bars but it seemed like it was pretty lagless although I'm not sure. Meh, w/e I want to play you more, that's for sure. I also couldn't even pull off a anti jump-in dp into Ultra -_- either it was too late or it just didn't come out. Nice Rog btw, ggs nonetheless lol >.>

*goes back to 3S T_T


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2009)

MegamanXZero said:


> Damnz Duy, we deffo need to play more lol.
> I kinda facepalmed a few times where the executions didn't work for me -_- Like cr.mk into random dp wtf...
> Did we had some delay ? We had 2 bars but it seemed like it was pretty lagless although I'm not sure. Meh, w/e I want to play you more, that's for sure. I also couldn't even pull off a anti jump-in dp into Ultra -_- either it was too late or it just didn't come out. ggs nonetheless lol >.>



Yea sure hit me up whenever.

There was a bit of a slowdown in inputs and whatnot but I guess it was pretty playable. GGs.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 1, 2009)

Tomorrow am going to reenter the online world of play had some practice with the stick and its time to take it for a ride.. lets see how much better my Dictator will be now..

Time to go beast championship edition...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I play Balrog and a little bit of Ryu on the side. If you play on PSN hit me up whenever you want, my ID is Duy123.
> 
> Sakura is just bad, both me and my friend tried desperately to learn her matchups and make her work but in the end it was all to waste. They severely screw her over when they removed her good crossup. Also her pokes were shot down as well. However, she does have some very beefy combos and links in this game. The only problem is that it is VERY difficult for her to land it.
> 
> ...



Oh snap, I only use XBox 360 and wouldn't think about getting PS3 for a year or more.

Looks like you gotta get away with it!


----------



## Chemistry (May 1, 2009)

Capcom was here. Sakura sucks.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 1, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Oh snap, I only use XBox 360 and wouldn't think about getting PS3 for a year or more.
> 
> Looks like you gotta get away with it!



I'll hit you up sometime.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 1, 2009)

Alright, send me a message anytime - DEAF DEMON


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2009)

My 360's been freezing during matches, so that means I've been getting disconnects. Fuck my XBOX 3Fixme.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Quit playing Sakura, she's a waste of time and waste of effort.
> 
> I had such high hopes for her, but after 10 games or so...my hopes and dreams were crushed.



sakura isn't all that bad. it just takes time to get used to her frame rate. as a veteran sakura player i must say she's a bit slower in this game than in the Alpha series.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> sakura isn't all that bad. it just takes time to get used to her frame rate. as a veteran sakura player i must say she's a bit slower in this game than in the Alpha series.



No she is pretty bad. She's like bottom 3 on the tiers. She has some of the worst matchups ever against a majority of the heavy hitters in the game.

I feel like such a bully picking Balrog against her. She just tries so hard to get in but she can't.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 2, 2009)

Sakura is shit. the end. friend did nasty ass combo wit her....but its pointless. 

Just got finish puttin in a nice session....problem is i'm sposed to graduate in 4 hours....i might sleep thru that shit....but moms would kill me. 

fuck gatech. never goin to school again.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 2, 2009)

Man, what's up with the terrible hating of my Sakura? 

I hadn't a problem with her and don't think that she is slow at all. Yeah, I know that there are many better fighters to use rather then Sakura

But I just feel comfortable with playing Sakura.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2009)

online if anyone wants to play


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 3, 2009)

Learned something new a few days ago...

Balrog's s.Roundhouse is good good shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 3, 2009)

gotta love Ken's jump in, target combo, shoryuken to Shoryureppa


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 3, 2009)

Changed the button lay out for my stick and Damn it makes a difference!!!!!!!

moved to the outer 3 instead of the inner 3 damn what a difference.. to bad capcom didnt have a default setup for this...

still havent gotten the chance to put in some hardcore gaming time


----------



## Chemistry (May 3, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> gotta love Ken's jump in, target combo, shoryuken to Shoryureppa



Step it up a little. 

Fierce shoryu > FADC > jump > EX tatsu > Ultra.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2009)

I can never get that Air EX Tatsu going. Guess I'm too slow.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 3, 2009)

just got the game


----------



## Emery (May 4, 2009)

Message to anyone:

I will love you forever if you can find me a Hori Real Arcade Pro 3 (HRAP3) stick for less than $130 somewhere.  Everywhere I've looked, they've nearly doubled from the MSRP (which is $100.)

Help me out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 4, 2009)

Emery said:


> Message to anyone:
> 
> I will love you forever if you can find me a Hori Real Arcade Pro 3 (HRAP3) stick for less than $130 somewhere.  Everywhere I've looked, they've nearly doubled from the MSRP (which is $100.)
> 
> Help me out.



I thought you already got a TE Stick or something. What's the HRAP for?

I don't think that's too bad actually for a HRAP3. My friend bought the HRAP2 for $130 ($80+$50 shipping) years ago and he paid about $10 or so for new buttons. I ended up buying the stick from him for $80 later so I got the better deal, mwuahahaha.


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2009)

Results from tournament I literally just got home from.
I didn't enter since I was playing Guilty Gear and all.

1.Marn (rufus/sagat)
2.Joe (sagat)
3.Fascinating (ryu)
4.Gootecks (balrog)
5.Arturo (seth/sim)
5.Moose (balrog)
7.Dr.Chaos (ken)
7.Mike Ross (honda)
9.Eric Kim (sagat)
9.Nestor (sagat)
9.Paul Wall (akuma)
9.Sanford (ken)


----------



## Chemistry (May 4, 2009)

If you have a nico account.

Prelude to the Apocalypse, the Arrancar Offensive!

It is most certainly fact that Japanese players are gods at Street Fighter now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 4, 2009)

Chie said:


> If you have a nico account.
> 
> This mod
> 
> It is most certainly fact that Japanese players are gods at Street Fighter now.



Very very top Sagat play.

Was that Mago's Sagat during the match against Honda? I heard them saying his name a few times so I assumed it was.


----------



## Emery (May 4, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I thought you already got a TE Stick or something. What's the HRAP for?
> 
> I don't think that's too bad actually for a HRAP3. My friend bought the HRAP2 for $130 ($80+$50 shipping) years ago and he paid about $10 or so for new buttons. I ended up buying the stick from him for $80 later so I got the better deal, mwuahahaha.



Buy.com dicked my order.  Now they don't know when they're going to get another shipment in, thus, I don't know when I'm getting the stick.  If I find an HRAP3 for a decent price before then, I'm canceling my order from Buy.com.

So, yeah.  Someone help me find one.


----------



## Chemistry (May 4, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Very very top Sagat play.
> 
> Was that Mago's Sagat during the match against Honda? I heard them saying his name a few times so I assumed it was.



Ｙｕｐ．　Ｔｈｅｒｅ?ｓ　ｍｏｒｅ　ｖｉｄｓ　ｆｏｒ　ｔｈｅ　ｍａｙ　１ｓｔ　ｒａｎｂａｔ．　Ｔｈｅｉｒ　Ｃｈｕｎ－ｌｉ?ｓ　ａｒｅ　ａｍａｚｉｎｇ．．．


----------



## bbq sauce (May 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Results from tournament I literally just got home from.
> I didn't enter since I was playing Guilty Gear and all.
> 
> 1.Marn (rufus/sagat)
> ...



I left early yesterday, how hype did the finals get?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2009)

I heard Nuki and Daigo team lost in the first round at SBO qualifiers. >_<

I saw a video this morning, I can't remember the Chun player but it was probably the only other one in the Top 10 besides Nuki. He beasted both Shiro and Iyo at qualifiers.

Chun players are too godlike in Japan.

EDIT: The Chun player is Nemo, and here's the video I was talking about.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 4, 2009)

*@ The Drunken Monkey:* Thanks for the videos. I enjoyed watching both videos a lot. Iyo's zoning abilities are just superb.


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2009)

There's more vids from that qualifier, Mago and Nemo ended up winning. Nemo is a Faust/Testament player in Guilty Gear, he already qualified for that game too.

I love how Iyo fights Viper. Makes the fight look even.


----------



## Emery (May 4, 2009)

Not gonna lie.  The Iyo vs. Mago video bored me to tears.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2009)

Emery said:


> Not gonna lie.  The Iyo vs. Mago video bored me to tears.



No way!!!

That match was awesome. No lie.


----------



## Big Boss (May 5, 2009)

I don't know if you guys knew this but I just found a new set up for Ken's ultra while I was screwing around against my cousin. F.Jump + H.Punch then go right into the ultra. I used to rely completely on counters to connect Ken's ultra which proved to be good for my timing but I'm glad I found this. Maybe you guys already knew it though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I don't know if you guys knew this but I just found a new set up for Ken's ultra while I was screwing around against my cousin. F.Jump + H.Punch then go right into the ultra. I used to rely completely on counters to connect Ken's ultra which proved to be good for my timing but I'm glad I found this. Maybe you guys already knew it though.



You can do it with the j.Roundhouse as well. The only problem is that you have to hit both the j.Fierce and j.Roundhouse pretty deep to link the Ultra afterwards. 

This works with a couple other Ultra as well.


----------



## Akira (May 5, 2009)

Controversy Alert!

Have you guys heard what Justin has said about his loss to Daigo?

Link to full interview

For those who can't be bothered to read it all:



> In the International Finals round of the Tournament, you lost to Daigo Umehara. Tell us about that experience.
> 
> I lost to Daigo at the International Exhibition. If that was a real tournament, I would have changed to my counter character. He uses Ryu, and Ryu counter’s Rufus. Don’t get me wrong, Daigo is REALLY good; maybe too good. For someone like me, though, he's just my peer; I know what can beat him and what can't. A lot of people don't know this, but I went to Japan and beat him 10-4.It’s the truth. If someone says it’s a lie I'll go back to Japan again, because I'm going anyway, and I'll beat him again



I have to say, even though Justin is really really good but this is a bit lame. It isn't like he narrowly lost an epic battle. Daigo just went to town and kicked his ass, and bragging like that isn't doing him any favours. EVO is going to be epic this year, that much is for sure.


Also some amusing comments from Justin:



> Tell us about that final round against Mike Ross.
> 
> There's not much to tell. He uses E. Honda who actually fights Rufus, but he was not fighting Rufus he was fighting me and that's a no contest.
> 
> ...



Lol if Mike Ross stomps at EVO


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2009)

Yea, Daigo did beat Justin and he did admit it but he did say that Rufus can't hang with Ryu and that is quite true. I'm just gonna give Justin the benefit of the doubt and wait until Evo to see if he can back up his words.


----------



## Akira (May 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, Daigo did beat Justin and he did admit it but he did say that Rufus can't hang with Ryu and that is quite true. I'm just gonna give Justin the benefit of the doubt and wait until Evo to see if he can back up his words.



I still think Justin is being a bit of a dick, you don't lose 4-0 and basically put all the blame on matchups. He says he beat Daigo 10-4, but there isn't really any evidence to prove this and he's coming off like a butthurt kid.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 5, 2009)

Just got G2 in Championship Mode after 10 days.
There are still some noobs there, beat them, but then the good players came in and kicked my ass. I put up a fight though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 5, 2009)

Justin must think he's the shit. This ain't Marvel.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, Daigo did beat Justin and he did admit it but he did say that Rufus can't hang with Ryu and that is quite true. I'm just gonna give Justin the benefit of the doubt and wait until Evo to see if he can back up his words.



A good player doesnt complain about the match up.. everybody knows Daigo plays Ryu... And Justin is famous for his Rufus... 
We will see what happens next time.. but right now Justin is hurting..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> A good player doesnt complain about the match up.. everybody knows Daigo plays Ryu... And Justin is famous for his Rufus...
> We will see what happens next time.. but right now Justin is hurting..



Justin also plays a plethora of other characters including a very strong Chun-Li who can fight Ryu evenly. It's not like I'm cock riding Justin or anything but I do understand what he is saying about him picking another character to fight on even plains against Daigo's Ryu. In almost all major American tournaments you can pick a different character when you lose a match within the set so I'm wondering what Justin has in mind for that matchup. 

Also SF4 is pretty matchup dependant, not as much as SF2 but it's up there. That's why I practice Ryu on the side, because Sagat and Zangief are both quite tough for Balrog to handle.


----------



## Emery (May 5, 2009)

Akira said:


> Controversy Alert!
> 
> Have you guys heard what Justin has said about his loss to Daigo?
> 
> ...



Jwong has always been a douche.  This is news to you?  Hah.


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2009)

Lol at who ever thinks Justin can't beat Daigo.
For those who don't know Justin can play just about the entire cast at a high level.
A few of them at top levels, for example Chun, Rufus, Abel and Sagat. 

In tournaments Justin can counter pick, you have to remember that.
So yeah, we just have to wait for EVO. 



Emery said:


> Jwong has always been a douche.  This is news to you?  Hah.


And you know this how?


----------



## Big Boss (May 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Also SF4 is pretty matchup dependant, not as much as SF2 but it's up there. That's why I practice Ryu on the side, because Sagat and Zangief are both quite tough for Balrog to handle.



I haven't had much problems with Sagat as Balrog unless there is a huge skill gap. But Zangiefs that have good executions/timing are hard as hell when you're Balrog, it is such a bitch sometimes


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2009)

Justin Wong is swag splashing on the SF4 scene.

Looks like I should be playing SF4 again within a month.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 6, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Justin also plays a plethora of other characters including a very strong Chun-Li who can fight Ryu evenly. It's not like I'm cock riding Justin or anything but I do understand what he is saying about him picking another character to fight on even plains against Daigo's Ryu. In almost all major American tournaments you can pick a different character when you lose a match within the set so I'm wondering what Justin has in mind for that matchup.
> 
> Also SF4 is pretty matchup dependant, not as much as SF2 but it's up there. That's why I practice Ryu on the side, because Sagat and Zangief are both quite tough for Balrog to handle.




I understand your point.. 

But here in the Netherlands we see it from a different point of view.. In tournaments there is no counter picking. You go in with a character and thats your character for the tournament.. Every character is gonna have tough match ups. But its up to the player to learn to handle the tuff match ups.. 

"a ninja with a shuriken and a ninja with a stone"


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 6, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I haven't had much problems with Sagat as Balrog unless there is a huge skill gap. But Zangiefs that have good executions/timing are hard as hell when you're Balrog, it is such a bitch sometimes



Sagat if played well can hold Balrog at bay quite well. I went to AI on Monday and I was playing against this Sagat player. I beat him in our first match and when he played me again he totally stepped it up with the zoning. 

This fool was crazy cause I wait for my moment to jump over Tiger Shots and stay outside of the his Shoryu range but this guy just straight up Kara-Shoryus me. That alone was able to shutdown a lot of my offensive options, even shuts down my neutral j.Fierce. Tiger Knee spams are tough for Balrog to handle as well since it armor shatters and Balrog has no reversals.


----------



## konflikti (May 6, 2009)

As Balrog, what am I supposed to do against Rufus who dive kicks me on my wake-up (then throw or some other options)? Seems to be totally up to luck if I'm getting out of there.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 6, 2009)

konflikti said:


> As Balrog, what am I supposed to do against Rufus who dive kicks me on my wake-up (then throw or some other options)? Seems to be totally up to luck if I'm getting out of there.



1. EX Headbutt
2. EX Dash Straight
3. Dash Back
4. Block

I think those are your best options in my opinion. It's cool, luck is part of Balrog's wakeup game. He has some of the worst option selects on wakeup in the game.

Be careful with the EX Headbutt though cause Rufus can get smart and safe jump-in on you to block that EX Headbutt.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2009)

He can time to be safe from ex headbutt or any other reversal, so you gotta block. After that just keep blocking and be ready to break throws.

I don't play much rufus, but that's how I deal with him.

If you're really confident and smell a throw set up, you can try to headbutt him, but that's mad high risk.

edit: Duy, if you wake up ex straight, I know he'll have time to block, but can he jab it before it's active?


----------



## konflikti (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, I have horrible time with the guy I'm playing with. He is great with throws so even if I see it coming I usually lose it. It's just pretty bad to lose like 30% hp when you screw escaping that couple times. He is usually good enough to make my EX Headbutt wiff even if I try that.

I guess I'll just have to bear with it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 6, 2009)

*@ bbq sauce:* I think that all depends on range, but usually for me it's good enough to hit him in the air or hit him on block whe he lands. I think if you measure the height and timing of Rufus's Dive on wakeup you can EX Upper to ground cross him up and get out of there.

*@ konflikti:* I haven't had too much trouble against Rufus's, but then again I don't fight that many of em. Rufus shouldn't get the upperhand and knock you down so easily though. You can c.Fierce a majority of his jump-ins and jump b.Fierce should stuff any closer attempts of a Divekick. You can even try jump b.Strong cause it comes out fast and hits at an upward angle.

I don't know, I usually turtle against Rufus (well I turtle a majority of the cast) and position myself for him to only have one option to get in and that's the stupid roll thing. Even then, once he's at that range he has the option of ticking into the Tornado or Throw or he can go for a Divekick. All of which will go neutral if you dash back out of there. Also at that range, jump b.Fierce will beat out a random j.Roundhouse and either trade or beat out a EX Messiah Kick. That plan will probably lose to a followup poke though. You can reversal Jab Straight his c.Fierce as well so it gets a little annoying for him to find other ways to get in.

*Edit:* I think a well timed level 1-2 TAP can beat out a Divekick like how it can beat El Fuerte's Splash and Slide on wakeup. I think if you're in a really tight situation level 1-2 TAP and FADC back is a pretty good option. I don't think that option should lose to anything.


----------



## Akira (May 6, 2009)

Guys, how do I beat Ryu with Bison?

I've found poking to be largely ineffective, I always run the chance of getting SRK'd and any good Ryu player will just FADC -> Ultra if they have EX and 40% of my bar goes. Scoring a knockdown is proving to be difficult as well, and my normal stomp and Devil's Reverse are negated by light SRK -> Ultra..

As it stands if I can't score multiple knockdowns and command the course of the fight I feel like a sitting duck 

Any tips would be much appreciated!


Also managed to bag a TE stick for ?10 over retail price 


No more shitty FS3 for me!


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ bbq sauce:* I think that all depends on range, but usually for me it's good enough to hit him in the air or hit him on block whe he lands. I think if you measure the height and timing of Rufus's Dive on wakeup you can EX Upper to ground cross him up and get out of there.



Timed as a safe jump, it def won't hit him, I'm just wondering if he'd be forced to block or if he can jab you after the kick uses up your armor.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 6, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Timed as a safe jump, it def won't hit him, I'm just wondering if he'd be forced to block or if he can jab you after the kick uses up your armor.



I think he will be forced to block. I highly doubt he can recover fast enough to hit a c.Jab. But now that I think about it, if this Rufus has a good eye he can probably land and immediately go into a Messiah Kick to beat you out.

*@ Akira:* I think counterpoking is your best bet. I play that match up a lot with my friend and he usually stands right outside of my c.Forward range to counterpoke it with his c.Forward or s.Forward and he will do a s.Roundhouse every now and then to secure Ryu from jumping away. 

Bison's FA also has that stepback so my friend sometimes gets into my range of c.Foward and he will FA to shrink his hitbox to force a whiff on the c.Forward so he can again counterpoke or dash up throw.

Once Ryu feels like his c.Forward is becoming inaffective his next best poke is to go for Hadoukens. I think the Hadoukens are VERY good pokes against Bison at a good range. You just gotta be good at this and FA in and out. You can use the FA to option select in between dodging/absorbing a c.Forward to throw or absorbing the Hadouken to throw.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 6, 2009)

Nice, I just got an achievement where you would have to complete arcade mode without losing a match with E.Honda

It did surprise me cos I do not like to use E.Honda at all cos I always think he's useless to fight as.

Still, it was nice to achieve.


----------



## Emery (May 6, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Nice, I just got an achievement where you would have to complete arcade mode without losing a match with E.Honda
> 
> It did surprise me cos I do not like to use E.Honda at all cos I always think he's useless to fight as.
> 
> Still, it was nice to achieve.



What is this "arcade mode" you speak of?


----------



## Big Boss (May 6, 2009)

How much do sticks improve your game? I don't think I would be comfortable with a stick, I prefer the D-Pad on my Dualshock a lot more then the joystick. Is that something that's easy to get over?


----------



## LayZ (May 6, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> How much do sticks improve your game? I don't think I would be comfortable with a stick, I prefer the D-Pad on my Dualshock a lot more then the joystick. Is that something that's easy to get over?


I started playing on a stick this January for anticipation for this game.  I find that once I got used to the stick my inputs were faster and more precise.  I don't know all the technical reasons why its better, I just know fighting games are designed to be played on a stick.


----------



## Big Boss (May 6, 2009)

HOLY SHIT YOU GUYS i just had the craziest championship final i had such a close match but I ended it BEAUTIFULLY
check the replay if you can it was my Ken vs a Vega(claw)


----------



## konflikti (May 7, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think he will be forced to block. I highly doubt he can recover fast enough to hit a c.Jab. But now that I think about it, if this Rufus has a good eye he can probably land and immediately go into a Messiah Kick to beat you out.



Yeah, he can do that. EX Messiah also beats EX Dashes. All in all, that dive kick has lost me many matches against him. We're pretty 50-50 with him, me usually losing when he gets his wake-up game going.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> HOLY SHIT YOU GUYS i just had the craziest championship final i had such a close match but I ended it BEAUTIFULLY
> check the replay if you can it was *my Ken* vs a Vega(claw)



        .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 7, 2009)

My Ryu is slowly getting better. I won my first G2 Championship today. All I need to work on right now are my FADC's. If you guys want to see a video of my Ryu, I can try to record one as soon as possible and upload it. The critique would be helpful.


----------



## Chemistry (May 7, 2009)

Hmm Ryu Ryu Ryu. Low forward is such a good poke. c.HP is such a good anti-air and it's much easier than doing Shoryus on reaction. Learn various block strings though, because Ryu comes out on top when you're aggressive with him. 

Also learn on what you want to spend your meter on. Try to always save 2 bars so you can shoryu safely out of tight situations. Ryu can do high damaging combos without meter, and with his meter he can land his ultra in many situations, so don't go throwing EX hados like it's SF3. Also remember that using your meter is always worth winning the round.

And if you can learn cross up aerial tatsus, ooooooohhh god I love those. Soooo sexy.

However, this is the most important part. Practice throws and throw techs! Throws are extremely important in this game. And as Ryu, you should be getting many opportunities to grab.


----------



## Hellion (May 7, 2009)

Ryu is a fun character.  I tried him out against my friends, and I owned with him. All I did was copy what other players did to me and it was great.

But Anyway I had this guy say that I sucked when he barely beat me in a match. Is it really that hard to say "GG"


----------



## Akira (May 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> .



Now now, be nice. It _is_ possible to play non-flowchart Ken


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 7, 2009)

Yeah Ryu is great, it's amazing that you can actually connect the super after a regular lp shoryuken, even if your opponent is on the ground.
And you can connect it even after a cross up aerial tatsu


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> Now now, be nice. It _is_ possible to play non-flowchart Ken


The odds are against him. Like 5,62*10^5123^782.

I might be biased on account of spending time in G3.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The odds are against him. Like 5,62*10^5123^782.
> 
> I might be biased on account of spending time in G3.



There are still some scrub Ken's in G2.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 7, 2009)

Just won my first Championship Mode with my Sakura.

My first two matches against others who dared to pick Sakura to fight me and they were not fit to chose Sakura after suffering their crushing defeats at the hand of myself. 

My final match against Akuma as I wouldn't say that I PWNED him but still defeated him.

My Sakura won me first championship and it won't be last one! :ho


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 7, 2009)

ggs Deaf Ninja but you need to stop jumping so much.


----------



## Big Boss (May 7, 2009)

Hangatýr what's your PSN? I'm no scrub


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Hangat?r what's your PSN? I'm no scrub



He plays on Xbox. AND YOU ARE A SCRUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 7, 2009)

only played a couple of games online so far, i keep playin pple who use cheap tactics


----------



## Big Boss (May 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> He plays on Xbox. AND YOU ARE A SCRUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LET'S GO RITE NOW! 

My Ken is NO SCRUB!


edit : whoever wants some of this too my psn is diddy_bop anyone is welcome as long as the connection is fine


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 7, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> LET'S GO RITE NOW!
> 
> My Ken is NO SCRUB!
> 
> ...



I haven't played you in a while. I'll be on if you want to run some games.



FabCesc said:


> only played a couple of games online so far, i keep playin pple who use cheap tactics



No such thing as "cheap".


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 7, 2009)

Rage quitting is cheap.


----------



## Falco-san (May 7, 2009)

Maybe I'm just retarded but I can't beat Balrog(Boxer) with Dhalsim.
Anyone got some tips?


----------



## Big Boss (May 7, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> LET'S GO RITE NOW!
> 
> My Ken is NO SCRUB!
> 
> ...



fixed for future reference


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Maybe I'm just retarded but I can't beat Balrog(Boxer) with Dhalsim.
> Anyone got some tips?


Just block his dash punches and punish them accordingly (B.MK xx flame)
Try and always have a jab fireball out, so if he EX dash punches or Turn around punches, you can just hit him with a crouching medium punch.
When he's up close, you B.LK a lot, to get him off you.

When you have Super or Ultra sit on it and once he EX dashes do it right in his face! 

Also abuse his shitty wakeup game. Yoga tower on his wakeup for those tasty mind games, Duy knows what I'm talking about...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Also abuse his shitty wakeup game. Yoga tower on his wakeup for those tasty mind games, Duy knows what I'm talking about...



Hahaha, fuck that thing. Always looks so weird, so I take my sweet time looking at it just to get thrown afterwards.

*@ Kenshin:* GGs earlier. You gotta refrain yourself from doing so many random Shoryus because those are costing you matches. Also I think this was my first time ever playing Akuma. Can't believe how easy his links are.


----------



## Akira (May 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Kenshin:* GGs earlier. You gotta refrain yourself from doing so many *random Shoryus* because those are costing you matches. Also I think this was my first time ever playing Akuma. Can't believe how easy his links are.



Sorry Hangat?r, I was wrong 


Akuma is almost definetly top tier in this game, he takes a little more skill and a lot more patience compared to characters like Ryu and Zangief but his crap health/stun is LITERALLY his only disadvantage, and his focus attack is incredible.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 8, 2009)

Last night, I finally got a chance to fight against someone who is in Naruto forum, I think his gamertag is reBornTo or whatever the hell.

We fought each other for only 6 battles and I lost 4 times. He kept blocking my Sakura and see through almost every damn moves!

What it hurts most is the fact he kicked my Sakura's ass with his Dhalism! A fucking yoga lover!

I shall get my revenge on you one day,  , one day, the owner of reBornTo gamertag.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 8, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ggs Deaf Ninja but you need to stop jumping so much.



Wait a minute, it was YOU? 

Well, I think I will take your advise to my heart. 

Still, you did kick my ass...

PS - Excuse my double post.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 8, 2009)

MoominTroll if you're reading this, your PM's are disabled so I couldn't drop you a mail or anything so I'm just gonna answer your question here.

Yes I do have HD Remix. I don't play it anymore alone but if someone ask me to play some games I will play it.


----------



## Akira (May 8, 2009)

Anyone wanna play?

EDIT: Great matches Biscuits, sorry I kind of left abruptly 

Playing against your Sim is always epic, and I really thought the last match of Ryu vs. Ken was awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2009)

^If you're still on I'll play you but I'm at my cousin's house so i'll be using his PSN : Ibashr


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 8, 2009)

I havent played in a week .. AM suffering from withdraw.. might run some games later.. hopefully..

Damn i miss my student life


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 8, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Wait a minute, it was YOU?
> 
> Well, I think I will take your advise to my heart.
> 
> ...



Hehe, it's Rebohab. I'm gonna be on a bit later for a couple matches if anyone wants to roll some games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2009)

What is the best arcade stick for this title? My friend wishes to know.


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2009)

Madcatz Tournament Edition Stick is the popular choice.
Impossible to find for retail price though.

If it's for PS3 the Hori Real Arcade Pro 3 is a good choice.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2009)

I thought a 360 HRAP3 was dropping in Summer somewhere, might be wrong.

Deaf Ninja Reaper, we should play. If we've a decent connection, I'm sure my raging purple 'rog would love the feel of your Sakura.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 9, 2009)

^You mean the HRAP EX SE? It's coming out in July in America I think.. For retail of $200.


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

Anyone else notice the increase of Akuma players? Also, thank god for decrease in Blankas. I haven't fought one online for a good week.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 9, 2009)

I'm just pickin up Gouken.....i love him. He's so fun. 

But my gawd i need to get acquainted with his normals.

question....Yall know how Abel can dash out of his f.MK? Is the same thing being done with ryu and gouken when i see them hadoken and then rush into some flashy combo? My disk broke (fuckin shitbox) so i can't test nothin.

or is it just the hit stun being long enough for u to connect with another move if ur in their face?


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

I was about to ask if you had a PSN for some Gouken vs Gouken but your disc is broken


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

Just got my G2 y'all!


----------



## Akira (May 9, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I'm just pickin up Gouken.....i love him. He's so fun.
> 
> But my gawd i need to get acquainted with his normals.
> 
> ...



To actually do it its just f.MK, f when it connects then standing HP after Abel dashes forward to rekka/wheel kick/whatever. If you time the HP correctly it's a combo, but I don't know if you can combo anything else from it. I think you're talking about EX cancels though, Abel doesn't need to cancel the MK, he'll just dash anyway. If you wanna use EX cancels with Abel just cancel the first hit of the rekka, dash forward and you can combo cr.HP to whatever.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

I still have not unlocked Gouken or Seth, however, I just got live and I'm up for playing some people who aren't Flowchart Ken. My xboxlive gamertag is hardeep1991 so add me and let me know so we can play.


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

I think the Ken hate should be toned down there is a lot more diversity online now.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I think the Ken hate should be toned down there is a lot more diversity online now.



The majority of ranked matches I've played so far have been Flowchart Ken.


----------



## Akira (May 9, 2009)

Flowchart Ken is still far too common, him and to a lesser extent Lariat Zangief.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 9, 2009)

I've only fought 3 Flowchart Kens since I first started playing online. I think they are far less common in Xbox Live, I guess. I usually fight decent to good players online. Rarely do I see scrubs... I do see a lot of good Blanka's online, they're so damn annoying.

But I haven't played the game in weeks so I can't say much for Championship mode, I only played that for a day and my xbox died on me. =/


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> I still have not unlocked Gouken or Seth, however, I just got live and I'm up for playing some people who aren't Flowchart Ken. My xboxlive gamertag is hardeep1991 so add me and let me know so we can play.


Sir0Slick. Add me as I'm not on right now. I play Boxah.


Kenshin said:


> I think the Ken hate should be toned down there is a lot more diversity online now.


Lolno.


The Drunken Monkey said:


> I've only fought 3 Flowchart Kens since I first started playing online. I think they are far less common in Xbox Live, I guess. I usually fight decent to good players online. Rarely do I see scrubs... I do see a lot of good Blanka's online, they're so damn annoying.
> 
> But I haven't played the game in weeks so I can't say much for Championship mode, I only played that for a day and my xbox died on me. =/



Around 65% of the people you play in G3 are scrub Kens. No getting around it. There's definitely some good guys in there, I've played some decent Boxers, Claws and even a good Fei Long.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Sir0Slick. Add me as I'm not on right now. I play Boxah.



Alright i've added you.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 9, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Around 65% of the people you play in G3 are scrub Kens. No getting around it. There's definitely some good guys in there, I've played some decent Boxers, Claws and even a good Fei Long.



I've only played one Ken in G3 and he wasn't scrubby at all. But at the same time he wasn't good at all.

Just casual.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I'm just pickin up Gouken.....i love him. He's so fun.
> 
> But my gawd i need to get acquainted with his normals.
> 
> ...



Abel's f.MK is forward dash cancelable, so you don't have to FADC out of it. Ryu has to the FADC his Hadouken if he wants to dash forward or back.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 9, 2009)

I actually haven't played that many Kens in G3. Of the few that I did maybe 50% were flowchart Kens which fucked me up with the other 50% since I got used to expecting Fierce's DPs. Though I did play 9 Ryu's in a row last night.


----------



## 'spike' (May 9, 2009)

*WTH*

wtf why would you say some thing about a WORLD WIDE GAME SUCH AS STREET FIGHTER  what is wrong with your HEAD go get it checked out


----------



## Akira (May 9, 2009)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## 'spike' (May 9, 2009)

*im sorry to who ever i offended*

ok that was my bad i did not konw what i was saying i replyed to the wrong post i did see that the person who said oh f#*k Street Fighter again im sorry  to ever i offended please undo my RED mark)


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 9, 2009)

I want to learn how to play but I cant because the words on the command prompt are too small


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

Really good games bbqsaucejr, probably the best online games I've had. BTW, whenever it's any of the Shoryu characters that's me, and my older brother plays Balrog.


edit: Sry to Akira & Krippler, I couldn't accept your invites, my brother's watching the nba playoffs.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

So I'm up for some play, anyone online?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> So I'm up for some play, anyone online?



I just noticed your location.

Do you play at AI or anything? Because I live in the OC as well.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

AI whats that stand for?

EDIT: I'm going to go kill every Flowchart Ken right now.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 9, 2009)

AI = Arcade Infinity


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

Good games Akira.  I need to work on my cancels.  I spend like 30 minutes a day doing them in training mode, but I never do them in battle


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

So would I be right in assuming Arcade Infinity is like Howies Game Shack?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 9, 2009)

I have no idea what Howie's Game Shack is but if it's an arcade then yeah. And I sent you an invite btw.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 9, 2009)

Add me on PSN: Crucifixion13.
I'm gonna be on soon and I actually want to play some of you,
as I feel my skills are adequate enough to at least put up a fight for some of you, hopefully.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

Well I just got rocked, I hate projectiles so much. Well maybe next time i'll not totally suck..


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 9, 2009)

ggs Ha-ri. Just practice getting around projectiles. I tend to suck up close since I can't combo as well as I would like, which you saw when your Chun managed to get close and rock me around.

edit: Don't forget Chun's Ultra goes through fireballs.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

Yeah I do need to work on that, I also need to get better with having more than one combo. Also I don't get how Chun Lee's double jump works, I only pulled it off like once. Do you need to be totally against the wall or something? 

GG btw


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 9, 2009)

Jump diagonally towards the wall and then once you're touching the wall, move the stick the opposite way of the wall.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Good Games tilt.  Nice Gouken, and your Ken raped my Viper


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 10, 2009)

ggs to you too, Hellion. Your Cammy RAPED my Ryu, I don't know that match-up at all.  Good games nonetheless.


----------



## Akira (May 10, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Good games Akira.  I need to work on my cancels.  I spend like 30 minutes a day doing them in training mode, but I never do them in battle



I noticed you missed a couple in our matches, just practice more and you'll be fine. Lol I was getting so annoyed in that round against Viper when I ended up just eating Thunder Knuckles in the corner, at least I got my revenge in the next match 



As always, GGs


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 10, 2009)

Noticed I haven't played a few of you on here yet. Add me foos; Duy123.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2009)

I would if you weren't a lame-o trizzle boy.


----------



## txz (old) (May 10, 2009)

Gamertag: txz invite me I will be on in a few hours.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Akira said:


> I noticed you missed a couple in our matches, just practice more and you'll be fine. Lol I was getting so annoyed in that round against Viper when I ended up just eating Thunder Knuckles in the corner, at least I got my revenge in the next match
> 
> 
> 
> As always, GGs



Yeah that was pretty funny.  I think the fact that I didn't play Cammy threw you off


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2009)

where can i find any sort of info on the PC version that is coming out in June?  

I hope they aren't using windows live


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 10, 2009)

Good games Kenshin. Your Ken owned my Ryu most of the time.


----------



## Big Boss (May 10, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Good games Kenshin. Your Ken owned my Ryu most of the time.


Yeah but I got horribly owned on some matches lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 10, 2009)

Lol. I'm going online again if anyone wants some games my PSN is in my sig. Duy I'll add you right now you'll probably rape me though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2009)

I was such shit today. My second match of the day against a Ken with a 7% DC rate and a one-bar connection. Epitomy of flowchart Ken. And I got beat. Just. But I still got beat. I don't know if the connection was fucking with my boxer so much that I couldn't play well enough, or if I just sucked.


----------



## Chemistry (May 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> where can i find any sort of info on the PC version that is coming out in June?
> 
> I hope they aren't using windows live



Link removed


----------



## konflikti (May 11, 2009)

Apparently it's going to have Games for Windows - Live. Shit sucks. Luckily I got it on tripple.


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2009)

Chie said:


> Link removed



Steam eh?

well better than windows/xbox live 

nvm it is still windows live:

Link removed

but apparently windows live doesn't need paid subscription anymore


----------



## Belbwadous (May 11, 2009)

I'm getting it for the PC.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 11, 2009)

_"Exclusive to the PC version of the game, three visual shaders based on the "artistic" trailers give a new look to the gameplay: Watercolor, Poster, and Sumi-E ink styles"_

Sounds cool.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 11, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> _"Exclusive to the PC version of the game, three visual shaders based on the "artistic" trailers give a new look to the gameplay: Watercolor, Poster, and Sumi-E ink styles"_
> 
> Sounds cool.



oh my damn, i want that shit


----------



## Emery (May 11, 2009)

You don't.  They're all completely fugly.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 11, 2009)

Would anyone else have liked this game's graphical area more if it was designed in KOFXII's hand-drawn style or something akin to it?
I might have. I love the 3D, but 2D seems so perfect for this game.


----------



## Emery (May 12, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Would anyone else have liked this game's graphical area more if it was designed in KOFXII's hand-drawn style or something akin to it?
> I might have. I love the 3D, but 2D seems so perfect for this game.



I don't know about that.  I was pretty satisfied with HD Remix.  I don't really see the need to continue on with sprites when, this day in age, not only is it easier and less time consuming to animate in 3D, it's much more cost effective.  I think Capcom made the right choice to put the game in 2.5-D. 

Anywho...

As a new stick user, I am experiencing a problem.  I main Guile for the most part, and, for the life of me, I just cannot play him worth a damn from face-right (the Player 1 position.)  I can do his basic BnBs, SB, FK, and the like (albeit with a little more difficulty,) but I can't seem to pull off his super or ultra but once in a blue moon when I'm facing the right.  I can't seem to get my hand in a good position for it.  It's driving me nutty.  It's pretty much the same for any other charge character I try out.  I'm not really having this problem with Shotos.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2009)

I personally hold it like a wineglass for charge-chars, but it's all down to personal preference.

As to Guile/Claw's super/ultra motion, just try using the 1(charge), 232147 motion.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 12, 2009)

A rumor I've heard, there's gonna be a new arcade version in japan, called SF IV Plus, it will have 4 new characters: T Hawk, Deejay, Dudley and Ibuki.
And a picture:


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 12, 2009)

Emery said:


> Anywho...
> 
> As a new stick user, I am experiencing a problem.  I main Guile for the most part, and, for the life of me, I just cannot play him worth a damn from face-right (the Player 1 position.)  I can do his basic BnBs, SB, FK, and the like (albeit with a little more difficulty,) but I can't seem to pull off his super or ultra but once in a blue moon when I'm facing the right.  I can't seem to get my hand in a good position for it.  It's driving me nutty.  It's pretty much the same for any other charge character I try out.  I'm not really having this problem with Shotos.




Reverse problem here.. Charge characters no problem however my shoto game went to shit.. Gotta put in some massive practice to up my shoto game with a stick


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> A rumor I've heard, there's gonna be a new arcade version in japan, called SF IV Plus, it will have 4 new characters: T Hawk, Deejay, Dudley and Ibuki.
> And a picture:



I do believe that's a photo-shop. I would sure as hell hope it's real, although as DLC rather than a new disc.

If it was a Japanese screenshot, then Boxer would be called M. Bison, not Balrog.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 12, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> A rumor I've heard, there's gonna be a new arcade version in japan, called SF IV Plus, it will have 4 new characters: T Hawk, Deejay, Dudley and Ibuki.
> And a picture:



lol @ that shoop.

That's his 3S sprite, with some rendering done, his 3S portrait, and the font on his name is off compared to Boxer. Not to mention that this new arcade version in Japan has Boxer's name as Balrog.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2009)

I still want Dudley as a SFIV char, though.


----------



## Akira (May 12, 2009)

Guys is it just me or does literally EVERYONE in G2 play as Ryu or Sagat?

I've run into two Kens, a few Chun Lis and ALL the others have been either Ryu or Sagat.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> If it was a Japanese screenshot, then Boxer would be called M. Bison, not Balrog.



Good point


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 12, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> A rumor I've heard, there's gonna be a new arcade version in japan, called SF IV Plus, it will have 4 new characters: T Hawk, Deejay, Dudley and Ibuki.
> And a picture:



come on dude seriously thats the same picture of dudley from 3third strke
and it would't make sense to add dudley and ibuki when the have yun,yang and adon in the storylines of sagat and chun li. it would make more sense to add them. but anyway nice try


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 12, 2009)

Akira said:


> Guys is it just me or does literally EVERYONE in G2 play as Ryu or Sagat?
> 
> I've run into two Kens, a few Chun Lis and ALL the others have been either Ryu or Sagat.



I've seen a good variety though I would say the majority for me would have to be Zangief, which sucks for me cause Zangief is a hard matchup for me.


----------



## txz (old) (May 12, 2009)

Out of all the time playing championship mode I see mainly the following: Ryu, Ken and Akuma. Luckily most of them have a hard time going against my Cammy. lol


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 12, 2009)

These fuckers just get a hard-on fighting as Akuma against my Sakura.

Even if their energy bar is almost gone and I still got a half of energy bar but it'd be completely wiped out by Akuma's cheap ultra combo move!

It can piss me off sometimes!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2009)

*@ txz:* Ryu and Akuma should rape Cammy for free.

*@ Deaf Ninja Reaper:* Hold up.


----------



## Big Boss (May 12, 2009)

It's so much easier to play G2 with Ryu. I don't really use Ken as my main when I'm in G2.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 12, 2009)

Yay, I learned how to get Ken's Ultra(The good version) to come out after a F. DP -> FADC.

I never knew it was this easy...


----------



## Big Boss (May 12, 2009)

Are you using a stick?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 12, 2009)

^Yeah, I was playing at my friends house and I got bored and bam, did it on my third or so try.

I didn't know it was possible to connect that ultra till I saw a recent video with Ed Ma doing it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2009)

I'll be on if you guys wanna play.


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yay, I learned how to get Ken's Ultra(The good version) to come out after a F. DP -> FADC.
> 
> I never knew it was this easy...


I believe it has to be counter hit in order for the full Ultra to come out.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> These fuckers just get a hard-on fighting as Akuma against my Sakura.
> 
> Even if their energy bar is almost gone and I still got a half of energy bar but it'd be completely wiped out by Akuma's cheap ultra combo move!
> 
> It can piss me off sometimes!



...Akuma's Ultra is shit easy to get out of. 

And what's your GT? I wanna scrub yo ass down.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 13, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> I believe it has to be counter hit in order for the full Ultra to come out.


Or do a Level 2/Level 3 Focus Attack, but instead of dashing, just wait for the opponent to fall on the ground during the crumple stun before doing the Heavy Shouryuuken.

That said though, you may as well just do the Ultra straight after the Focus Attack. Save that meter for the important stuff.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 13, 2009)

After they hit their knees from crumple stun, they're put in a counter hit state, but yeah, unless you just wanna style on them, with something like FA >dash taunt > DP FADC into ultra... It's better just do dash up ultra.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 13, 2009)

some guy using zangief keeps using some invinsible grabs on me, time to unleash flowchart ken


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> These fuckers just get a hard-on fighting as Akuma against my Sakura.
> 
> Even if their energy bar is almost gone and I still got a half of energy bar but it'd be completely wiped out by Akuma's cheap ultra combo move!
> 
> It can piss me off sometimes!



The only way you should be legitimately hit by that is if the guy does it right after a stunning focus attack...and since that requires they press the first 3 buttons required for it while they're doing the focus attack (which demands huge degrees of clairvoyance or plain luck) it's broken damage is more than justified.

If you fell for it under any other kind of circumstance you and your sakura both deserve a spanking...with varied degrees of sexual assault too .


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 14, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> ...Akuma's Ultra is shit easy to get out of.
> 
> And what's your GT? I wanna scrub yo ass down.



Are you mocking me, sir? 

My GT is DEAF DEMON.

And, yeah, anyone can avoid that fucking Akuma's cheap Ultra by not letting him get close and rape my Sakura.

Guess I might have to work on my timing to dodge that fucker a bit more..


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Are you mocking me, sir?
> 
> My GT is DEAF DEMON.
> 
> ...



Just jump forward...or hadouken if he's far away enough...everything hits him as he dashes forward...the only thing you shouldn't do is guard lol.


----------



## LayZ (May 14, 2009)

Hey DNR, I'm up for some games if you want to play.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 14, 2009)

I got your message, LayZ

I have to go somewhere soon but will be back tonight.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 14, 2009)

i can't even be sympathetic to Deaf Ninja about dealing with Raging Demon....i dunno how hard it is to press the fuckin UP button. ITS NOT EVEN A WAKEUP MOVE.U could be getting up from a knockdown and akuma could perform the RG and push ur body across the screen....HOLD THE FUCKIN JUMP BUTTON, HOLD FUCKIN UP ON THE ANALOG,STICK,DPAD....u will jump out of that shit.....


just don't jump INTO it.

*EDIT:* and by the gawds if u post a video and u show urself tryin to block that shit......


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2009)

Anyone on Xbox? I'm free to play tonight.


----------



## LayZ (May 14, 2009)

You can beat me up on xbox 

layz341


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2009)

Added.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 15, 2009)

ggs LayZ. Close matches but you always came out ahead.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Are you mocking me, sir?
> 
> My GT is DEAF DEMON.
> 
> ...



I'm mocking you like there's no tomorrow.

I'M GONNA GET PAAAAAAID


----------



## LayZ (May 15, 2009)

Yeah ggs, Amanomurakumo.  Remember, "Never give up never surrender"


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2009)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Wu Fei (May 15, 2009)

OSH--



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## Emery (May 15, 2009)

That is the single greatest thing I've ever seen in my natural adult life.


----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

GIEFIN' IT     .


----------



## bbq sauce (May 15, 2009)

rofl

somebody posted at on DL the other day, but it didn't have the lariat part.


----------



## Big Boss (May 15, 2009)

gg earlier Akira


----------



## Barry. (May 15, 2009)

XBL tag - blme6

I'm going to be on for a little bit if anybody wants to play.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2009)

Just epic.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2009)

I just played this ryu...quite the funny battle...half the time he'd just do moves as though he was alone...it's like flowchart ken only with ryu in it...he'd fire 2-3 hadoukens and then shoryuken...no matter what i did...did i jump or did i block...no matter he shoryukened all the same...i figured it out after he did that when we were in opposite ends of the screen.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 15, 2009)

Going online. PSN is in my sig.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 16, 2009)

What the shit?! I hardly ever had a problem with someone ragequitting on me and now I just had 4 people disconnect on me in the Semi-Final match in a row.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2009)

This shit is epic


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> What the shit?! I hardly ever had a problem with someone ragequitting on me and now I just had 4 people disconnect on me in the Semi-Final match in a row.



Don't play people with non0 %.


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't play people with non0 %.



That's not good advice I have a 1% because I had an error with the PSN


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 16, 2009)

Hellion said:


> That's not good advice I have a 1% because I had an error with the PSN



I have 3% because of PSN errors.  I never rage quit. Too pussy.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2009)

I've a 1% dc rate cause I keep accepting invites for matches from friends while I'm still going to the result screen on my ranked matches.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 16, 2009)

I'm online at the moment if you're up for my rape of you or probably being fucked up by you anyway. :ho

Look at my sig for my gamertag...


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2009)

I already added you, Sir0Slick. Won't be able to talk, but I'll whoop yo ass with rog if we got a stable connection. If not, I'll surprise ya.


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2009)

I'll be on in about 20 minutes on my cousin's psn *ibashr* only for today though. _My_ psn is in my sig.


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2009)

Did I play you earlier Kenshin or your bro?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 16, 2009)

gonna be on in the span of 30 min - 2 hours. look out for me PSN is in my sig.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2009)

GG, Deaf. You really need to watch out with all those random ultra's you keep throwing out. And also to watch out with mash chars like Honda and Gen that you don't mash it too much. Versus some chars it's a decent tactic from time to time, but if you're versus anyone with projectiles it'll fuck you over.

TASTE MY PURPLE GIGATON PUNCH


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Did I play you earlier Kenshin or your bro?


Me, my brother only plays Boxer.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 16, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> GG, Deaf. You really need to watch out with all those random ultra's you keep throwing out. And also to watch out with mash chars like Honda and Gen that you don't mash it too much. Versus some chars it's a decent tactic from time to time, but if you're versus anyone with projectiles it'll fuck you over.
> 
> TASTE MY PURPLE GIGATON PUNCH



I kicked your ass, eh? 

Well, for just one game anyway,  and you slapped me like bitch for few more games.

But yeah, I can see what you say about me throwing some random Ultra's, I have to say that sometimes it works, sometimes it don't work.

Still, GG through. :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2009)

Hellion said:


> That's not good advice I have a 1% because I had an error with the PSN



Just to be safe...it's not like there's lots of people like you...i'm a G2 and most people i play in final tournaments have 0%...though i'll grant you that i did play a lot of people with non0 % who didn't DC on previous rounds...but on the other hand 90% of the people who've DC'd on me did so during a final championship fight.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 16, 2009)

has anyone heard any info of anymore updates for SF4???


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2009)

Anyone going to the SBO qualifiers at Denjin on 6/6/09?
Funimation

I'm probably gonna go and enter in the SF4 tourney with my friend Minh.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2009)

Fucking loooooooooooooool.

I just won a tournament final against a Balrog when I accidentally selected Dan. Boy my opponent sucked. xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2009)

Tastu vs capcom is getting released in usa too apparently...we'll have another reason to dust our wiis...wiiiii. 
Aurora-Lynne


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2009)

TVC is ass and no one should buy it. Get Blazblue instead and leave your Wii in storage.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2009)

Blazblue is coming to the 360. I've preordered it although I'm mainly getting the PS3 version above anything.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2009)

Don't remind me.

Fucking Japanese games. >.O


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2009)

GGs today and last time Kenshin, but you should never do anything other than turtle against Rog with Akuma. I noticed you went really offensive a few times and I've only got to get three or four hits in to take away 40% of your life bar. Also always teleport on wakeup, just make sure if you're in the corner you don't teleport in the wrong direction, Akuma will get destroyed because he's vulnerable at the end.


----------



## Chemistry (May 18, 2009)

Yea man. Also, quick tech then dash back all day. So safe.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:
			
		

> Don't remind me.
> 
> Fucking Japanese games. >.O


Aksys Games have stated that the U.S. Xbox 360 version of BlazBlue will be region free.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> TVC is ass and no one should buy it. Get Blazblue instead and leave your Wii in storage.


Already pre-payed blaz and i'll do the same for TvC actually..meh...TvC will be more of my anime fan side game while blaz will be my fighter game player since age 5 side game .


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

Akira said:


> GGs today and last time Kenshin, but you should never do anything other than turtle against Rog with Akuma. I noticed you went really offensive a few times and I've only got to get three or four hits in to take away 40% of your life bar. Also always teleport on wakeup, just make sure if you're in the corner you don't teleport in the wrong direction, Akuma will get destroyed because he's vulnerable at the end.


Oh man, you beat the shit out of me today. It seemed more even the day before, but thanks for the feedback. I've seen Akuma's who teleport on wakeup and it's worked in their favor so I'll pick it up.


----------



## Emery (May 19, 2009)

Why is everyone so excited about BlazBlue?  I just don't get the allure.  Really.

Anywho -- I ordered my Sanwa jank.  Looking forward to getting them in the mail soon.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2009)

...really? Fast-paced gameplay, highly original characters and great tunes don't appeal to you?

GG is easily one of the finest 2D fighting-series.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...really? Fast-paced gameplay, highly original characters and great tunes don't appeal to you?
> 
> GG is easily one of the finest 2D fighting-series.



First time i played GG it raped my thumb...earned my respect ever since .


----------



## Wu Fei (May 19, 2009)

oh my damn fightpad doesn't work...wat should i do? i can't do blazblu on the 360controller....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2009)

The only reason I wanna play Blazblue is for that samurai guy that is slow as hell. I just think he looks cool or I might just play Ragna instead...cause he has fire. I'm more interested into getting into KoFXII though, but I have a feeling I'm gonna drop that too and play SF4 all day.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2009)

I like that ninja with the huge nail on his back...his way of speaking is epic .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The only reason I wanna play Blazblue is for that samurai guy that is slow as hell. I just think he looks cool or I might just play Ragna instead...cause he has fire. I'm more interested into getting into KoFXII though, but I have a feeling I'm gonna drop that too and play SF4 all day.



You mean Haku-men...everything about him screams "PLAY WITH ME!!" to me....from his voice to his "IMMA FUCK U UP IN 3 HITS!!" playstyle...Ragna is another one I'm looking forward to picking up as well.


----------



## Akira (May 19, 2009)

I feel like the overwhelming majority of people who buy Blazblue will main Ragna, we'll probably end up with a flowchart version like we did with Ken.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 19, 2009)

i need to just get fricken ps3 to enjoy fighters without headache. i want all of them.

i just never adjust my approach to KOF well after playing SF. I get too damn defensive and i just don't use the lil techs and shit as much as i should. I think playing my friends Abel is the only thing that makes me think about playing KOF more thesedays.

I just started playing Sengoku Basara X again lol. 

...i'm bout to rent a SF4 copy from blockbuster and switch it out with my fucked up copy. 
*
EDIT:* Who is the dude in Blazblue with the masamune like sword and long pony tail. I like his style of play.

i want to play with the gun girl too. i just like the whole concept of fighting with guns in a 2D fighter lol. she be dancing and shit. I like the ice dude too. He just seems like a pain to fight.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 19, 2009)

Akira said:


> I feel like the overwhelming majority of people who buy Blazblue will main Ragna, we'll probably end up with a flowchart version like we did with Ken.



LOL, naw, I don't think the "n00bs" will be aware of this game like they were for SF4...that shit was marketed to hell, BB will most likely be under the radar...and if "flowchart Ragna" is the case, then I'm scratchin him outta my list! 



> Who is the dude in Blazblue with the masamune like sword and long pony tail. I like his style of play.



My (soon to be) boy Hakumen!


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2009)

Akira said:


> I feel like the overwhelming majority of people who buy Blazblue will main Ragna, we'll probably end up with a flowchart version like we did with Ken.



Well duh. It's a ten char game and the spiritual successor to GG. Most of the people who buy it will be GG fans. He resembles Sol Badguy an awful lot. Thus, he'll get played a lot. Same with Jin, who I'll probably be maining. Am going to dabble in Noel as well, though.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2009)

Well I've been playing Blazblue since November so I know it's a good game. We have a really strong scene too, so I'll have people to play.

We also have KOF12 but the game just looks like pure trash.
The Counter hit Custom Combo system looks broken as fuck. I saw someone do 50 - 75% in week 1 off a counter hit. FUCK THAT!

Also, for whoever is planning to play Haku-men, good luck. He's bottom tier with Tager. 
They both get zoned hard by everyone, lol. 

I play Ragna since he's brain dead. Once console hits I'll learn Arakune and make everyone quit the game.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 19, 2009)

Jin Kisaragi looks interesting. I was planning on getting both BB and KOF, but what do you guys think?


----------



## delirium (May 19, 2009)

lol isn't there a blazblue thread?


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2009)

Yes, but it's not very active, and we all love a good fighter!


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

Didn't really like what I saw from Blazblue in the gameplay trailers, I think I'll just stick with SF & SoulCal.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 19, 2009)

Biscuits and Duy, I hate both of you and your active arcade scene.  Closest BlazBlue cab is a damn trek away. Though DreamTR is apparently helping in the opening of a kick ass arcade down here in Miami. If it's anything like the one in TN, it'll be fuckwin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 19, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Jin Kisaragi looks interesting. I was planning on getting both BB and KOF, but what do you guys think?



Play them both.  That's what I'm doing, they both look extremely well done and are actually true 2D. 

And Bang is just too awesome to pass up.


But this is an SF4 thread...


----------



## Hellion (May 19, 2009)

I am going to get a ticket if I keep listening to C.Viper's theme while I drive


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

2D fighters are kind of dated in my opinion.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 19, 2009)

Explain please....


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

I'm just saying I'd be much more interested in another KoF if it was 2.5D like CvS2. I think SF4 took a step in the right direction with 3D sprites.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I'm just saying I'd be much more interested in another KoF if it was 2.5D like CvS2. I think SF4 took a step in the right direction with 3D sprites.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.



Whaaa? CvS2 ain't 2.5D, I guess the backgrounds are but okay.

Guess you haven't played or seen KoFXII cause that shit looks pretty dope. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the KoFXII characters are actually 3D models and redone into 2D or something like that, forgot.

Also Blazblue's backgrounds are pretty darn 3D and so are the moves.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I'm just saying I'd be much more interested in another KoF if it was 2.5D like CvS2. I think SF4 took a step in the right direction with 3D sprites.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.



You mean 2D GRAPHICS? well whatever, but 2D gameplay itself will NEVER be outdated...



> I'm wrong but I think the KoFXII characters are actually 3D models and redone into 2D or something like that, forgot.



Correct, 3D models traces over in 2D....you even see the pixels!


----------



## Big Boss (May 20, 2009)

Okay, but another thing is that Blazblue looks too animated for my taste. Then again this is just on first look. I wasn't so sure about SF4 when I first saw some screens but I play that game more than anything else I have now.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2009)

...


----------



## bbq sauce (May 20, 2009)

When did this become the BB thread lol?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 20, 2009)

Two days, two pages ago.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## Big Boss (May 20, 2009)

I'm on right now if anyone wants some.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 20, 2009)

Friend linked me to this.
PROJECT TRICO SCREENS

Fucking lol.


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2009)

A beautiful gif I thought I might share.


----------



## LayZ (May 21, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Friend linked me to this.
> Laudrup is well placed for being next Real Madrid coach.
> 
> Fucking lol.


I clicked the Viper one first. WTF?!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 21, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Friend linked me to this.
> And the translation
> 
> Fucking lol.



Lol this is hilarious


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 21, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I clicked the Viper one first. WTF?!



It ruined my perception of C.Viper now. 

But still damn funny through! :ho


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

Oh god, C. Viper's. >_____________<


----------



## LayZ (May 21, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> It ruined my perception of C.Viper now.
> 
> But still damn funny through! :ho





Hangat?r said:


> Oh god, C. Viper's. >_____________<


Yeah it was truly disturbing. 

I like the Zangief ones. Poor Sakura.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 22, 2009)

Going online now in case anyone wants to play.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 22, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Going online now in case anyone wants to play.



I am going on now what is your psn ID??


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 22, 2009)

Good games Momochi. Very fun while they lasted. My Gouken couldn't even touch your Akuma.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 22, 2009)

Thanks i want go on but its 4 am here and its my turn to watch my daughter in the morning hahahaa..

Playing you reallly made me realise how much my shoto's game sucks on a stick.. Have only been playing Bison since i got it  

Oh yeah

Diddy_bop also nice games to you to bad our connection always sucks.. Lag kills our matches


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2009)

GGs too, Dutty. And yeah, the connection is never good, I live in Canada so you must be pretty far.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 23, 2009)

I live in Canada as well but me and Momochi seemed to have a decent connection.


----------



## delirium (May 23, 2009)

the place i go to play sfiv is closed for the memorial day weekend 

i was so in the mood to play today too. i realized yesterday my guile no longer fears shotos. i actually got a perfect on a decent ryu player. dude mixed it up pretty nice. spaced well. was patient. and on top of all that he adapted after i'd come in and ruined his 13 game streak. after that it was back and forth. but i came out on top a majority of the time.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2009)

I love turtling. Especially when playing impatient players. Wait calmly, shutdown air-games, etc. 

Oh, that and going through a Metsu with a TAP, HB or Ultra.


----------



## delirium (May 23, 2009)

i actually have to be extra aggressive against shoto's. give 'em any space and they start crossing up on you and guile has few options, none of them which allows you to counter. 

turtling against impatient players is hilarious though. so hard they try and break your defense but to no avail. xD


----------



## Chemistry (May 23, 2009)

You know Fanime is this weekend(or right NOW, I should say) right? Lotsa good players in norcal like to hit up cons for SF. My friend says Combofiend is there.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 24, 2009)

GG Chie or DS, don't know which one I was playing...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

So after all your experiences in SF4 first hand for a while now, who do each of you say really dominates this game?

Who would be your choice for Top tier?

as well as who would be the worst?


----------



## Hellion (May 24, 2009)

Wow after playing online for so long.  Playing against the CPU is just boring


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> So after all your experiences in SF4 first hand for a while now, who do each of you say really dominates this game?
> 
> Who would be your choice for Top tier?
> 
> as well as who would be the worst?



The game's tiers aside from Sagat and Ryu is still mixing around and changing. But to me Top 5 best and worst are as follows:

S:
Sagat

A:
Ryu
Zangief
Rufus
Balrog

B-C:
Everyone else

D:
Sakura
Vega
Cammy
Gen

F:
Dan


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

So Dan is still terrible eh.


----------



## Chemistry (May 24, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The game's tiers aside from Sagat and Ryu is still mixing around and changing. But to me Top 5 best and worst are as follows:
> 
> S:
> Sagat
> ...



I'm gonna have to say Akuma and Chun-Li deserve A. They're definitely top characters. TRF ranbats, you will always see these two characters dominate.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 24, 2009)

Finally hit G-2 yesterday.. Gonna go at it later today and see how the competitin there is...

Chie add me on PSN Duttyman. havent played you yet..

Duy around what time are you usually on.. I wanna see how my dictator stacks up to your boxer


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 24, 2009)

I've got a weird fetish to win championship mode using Dan, most of the times I actually manage to do it 
I just wish they would give him a normal fireball


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Finally hit G-2 yesterday.. Gonna go at it later today and see how the competitin there is...
> 
> Chie add me on PSN Duttyman. havent played you yet..
> 
> Duy around what time are you usually on.. I wanna see how my dictator stacks up to your boxer



I rarely go online to play nowadays but if I do I'm usually playing during noontime around 12-3ish (PST). I usually drop a post when I go on to play so maybe you can catch me then.

If you have AIM, feel free to just drop me a message and I'll get on to run some games.

*@ Chie:* Yea, I think Akuma, Bison, and Chun gets some honorable mentions and are VERY close to inching their way into A. I have a feeling Balrog will move down a bit and maybe even Rufus with Akuma and Bison moving up.


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2009)

I think Akuma is definetly A even though there is a small but definite gap between him and Sagat, Ryu, Zangief and Balrog. Akuma can turtle and rush incredibly well, he hits really hard and his focus attack can hit without even making visible contact 

Throw in a massively damaging ultra, the ability to win ANY fireball war and a good teleport and Akuma is really, really good.

I dunno about Bison being A though, a lot of his game is based around pokes and if his opponent doesn't make stupid mistakes he can't really do much damage, no reliable ultra setups don't help either.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 24, 2009)

Gotta agree with Akira on Bison..

Bison is a real player specific character.. You have to play real smart to get the upper hand.. and you have to penalize opponents mistakes... not to mention the zoning tactics that are needed..

Duy

Thats why I hardly see you on.. am rarely on around those times


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2009)

A+ Ryu, Akuma, Seth
A Gief, Rufus, Blanka, Chun

Boxer and Dictator are not A, at least not in a lot of players opinion.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 24, 2009)

Boxer is just so easy to use though, even though he is my main and it gets a little boring playing as him. But lately, a lot of the more well known players have dropped Rog. (Ex. Combofiend, Ricky Ortiz(?))


----------



## Chemistry (May 24, 2009)

I don't think he's boring, it's just that there's a certain easy way you can play him that makes him boring. Be creative and mix it up, and he's actually a very fun character to use. 

Use his focus attack. It's actually pretty good. 

Dash in grab is pretty sneaky too(maybe not online since everyone just mashes jab all day).

Both c.mp and c.mk are heavily underused. They're VERY good pokes. C.mp is pretty meaty and C.mk even combos into c.lp > c.lk. Jump in hk/hp into c.mk is 50 more points of damage into your combo instead of Jump in hk/hp into mash jab.

Walk up standing Jab is broken.

Learn more ways to land his ultra! Such as off anti-air from a dash upper or TApunch, or from a dash armor breaker in the corner.

And perfect those EX upper combos! Adds about 50-60 points of damage. For Balrog, his meter is always worth more damage.

Simply put, just utilize what he can really do besides having a really good jab that combos.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The game's tiers aside from Sagat and Ryu is still mixing around and changing. But to me Top 5 best and worst are as follows:
> 
> S:
> Sagat


This also makes sense why most of the tourny matches I see are Sagat matches.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

GGs Hangatýr, despite our less than stellar connection.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 25, 2009)

I decided not to depend on Sakura more to win me some online battles as I find another fighter that I felt I can do much better with my chance of winning Championship mode.

That is Sagat that I find myself using more then my Sakura at the moment.

Praise Thailand! :ho


----------



## Akira (May 25, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I decided not to depend on Sakura more to win me some online battles as I find another fighter that I felt I can do much better with my chance of winning Championship mode.
> 
> *That is Sagat that I find myself using more then my Sakura at the moment.*
> 
> Praise Thailand! :ho



Don't be surprised if you stop playing as Sakura all together, Sagat is a total monster in pretty much every department.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I decided not to depend on Sakura more to win me some online battles as I find another fighter that I felt I can do much better with my chance of winning Championship mode.
> 
> That is Sagat that I find myself using more then my Sakura at the moment.
> 
> Praise Thailand! :ho



So you went from a piss poor character to the most powerful character in the game. =p

Try something that's not picked by everyone and their mothers, for the love of Shenlong.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

I have a feeling I'm gonna have some hate mail waiting when my 360 gets fixed. I was in the middle of a match (Final round) as it RRoDed.


----------



## qks (May 25, 2009)

still having a few people quit out on me in g2 just when i was trying to get 4000 grade points

not happy at all
and also chun li is not top teir


----------



## Biscuits (May 25, 2009)

qks said:


> still having a few people quit out on me in g2 just when i was trying to get 4000 grade points
> 
> not happy at all
> and also chun li is not top teir


No one said she was. She's high tier for sure though.
She's probably top 5-10.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Maining Cammy, Albel, and Akuma when I get this, at least so far Albel seems middle tier. 

Cammy has always been low, so that doesn't change anything for me.

Sometimes my classic Vega(Dictator).


----------



## Stan Lee (May 25, 2009)

If I only had the time to buy a game console.

Me and my sister loved Street Fighter as kids.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

PC version is coming soon so you can play that.


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

I just might get the PC version. But, if I can get a 360 or PS3 beforehand, I'd definitely rather go with that.


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> That is Sagat that I find myself using more then my Sakura at the moment.


My Sakura is my 2nd best character.  That EX tatsu is pretty sick. 

I feel like an asshole when I play with Sagat.  I only used him to get all the colors. 


Aizen Sosuke said:


> Cammy has always been low, so that doesn't change anything for me.


Cammy is my best. Fuck tiers I play with whoever I want to. As long as you're not trying to be a professional player whats the real point.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

LayZ said:


> My Sakura is my 2nd best character.  That EX tatsu is pretty sick.
> 
> I feel like an asshole when I play with Sagat.  I only used him to get all the colors.
> 
> Cammy is my best. Fuck tiers I play with whoever I want to. As long as you're not trying to be a professional player whats the real point.



I can attest to LayZ's Sakura. Real good. And Cammy is a lot of fun especially with that TK Cannon Spike.


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I can attest to LayZ's Sakura. Real good. And Cammy is a lot of fun especially with that TK Cannon Spike.


Thanks.

I still haven't added that TK Cannon Spike to my game yet.  I can do it training but I fuck it up in battle, so I don't try it.


----------



## Akira (May 26, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Maining Cammy, Albel, and Akuma when I get this, *at least so far Albel seems middle tier*.
> 
> Cammy has always been low, so that doesn't change anything for me.
> 
> Sometimes my classic Vega(Dictator).



I hate to say it but Abel sucks. He spends all his time trying to get on the inside and he can't even do shit against some characters when he gets in. He's fun to play as when you get a momentum going but he struggles against some characters and Gief rapes him for free.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2009)

Abel just does good against Fireball characters and even still he only has even or so match ups with them. From what I've seen Abel beats Seth pretty bad. Abel can hit confirm Crouching Fierce into Ultra from full screen against Seth's Jump fierce.


----------



## qks (May 26, 2009)

all in all l the teirs dont even matter to much even at the pros level or everybody would play sagat


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2009)

Or if your as godlike as Justin Wong...


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

GamerNook needs a more stable cameraman.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 26, 2009)

Abel can be fucking awkard to play as!

So I don't bother picking him for online mode, even for story mode too.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2009)

From what I hear, he sounds like a interesting character though, something new.


----------



## qks (May 26, 2009)

abels hard to use online because imput lag really fucks him over at times


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2009)

Yo, why is it when I do EX legs into ultra, like half the cast will fall out before the full ultra can connect? Is it character specific, or am I just not doing it right?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2009)

Also when he dies in Japanese he sounds like Raiden from MK doing his lighting charge attack. 

Justin's matches are good, one thing I dislike about him though, is he isn't a fan at all of the games he plays, he is just in for the money.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Abel can be fucking awkard to play as!
> 
> So I don't bother picking him for online mode, even for story mode too.



Just don't be a lamer and pick Sagat, or else I'll have to school you again.


----------



## qks (May 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Just don't be a lamer and pick Sagat, or else I'll have to school you again.



kens even worse

EVERYBODY plays ken


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

Everybody plays a Shoto, it seems.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 26, 2009)

Gonna main Rose or Bison when I get this


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

Lol        rose.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 26, 2009)

In online mode, I usually play as Sakura, Ryu, Sagat and M.Bison

So don't moan about my choices and accept it. :ho

Hangatýr, you gotta school me? .   Try, just try me!


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

A second lesson would do you good, I think.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 26, 2009)

Well, I can do with some nice lesson from you now.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

Hope you took notes.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 26, 2009)

Sorry man, someone talked with me.

By the way, your Barlog is a......cheapass fighter! Kept blocking my attacks and you still gave me sucker punchs, especially Ultra move.

I think I might found a way to outlast your Barlog as I got forced to turn to someone I do not like to use - ABEL!

So your lesson today is to basically block all time and sucker-punch, evade attack, sucker-punch again, eh? 

Oh well, you're still difficult to beat, even without your beloved Barlog!


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

No offense, but you really need to learn about the char you use. A common thing I see you doing is rushing in with jumps and grabbing, time after time. This works well, to a point, but if you're doing it with someone like Sagat, you're just wasting potential. Sagat needs to zone. 

And yes,  my tactic is to avoid damage done to me and dish it out to my opponent.


----------



## Akira (May 26, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Sorry man, someone talked with me.
> 
> By the way, your Barlog is a......cheapass fighter! Kept blocking my attacks and you still gave me sucker punchs, especially Ultra move.
> 
> ...



Sorry dude, Balrog rapes Abel. Stick with Sagat and feed him tiger shots


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2009)

I haven't played anyone here before. Anyone wanna go at it?

I'm on PSN


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2009)

BBQ, EX legs into Ultra is only in the corner I believe.

Toua what's your PSN? I'll play add me Mr_Biscuits.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

I just flowchart'd his ass.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2009)

Got mostly owned by Bisquits 

GG


----------



## Chemistry (May 26, 2009)

I think Viper is S, too. Good god just watch some TRF ranbats. LITERALLY like a guilty gear character.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 26, 2009)

Hardly related but meh


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> BBQ, EX legs into Ultra is only in the corner I believe.
> 
> Toua what's your PSN? I'll play add me Mr_Biscuits.



Yeah, it needs a certain proximity to the corner, basically they have to reach the corner by the time she does the lightning legs lookin' portion of her ultra.. 

What I'm sayin is certain characters (Guile, 'Rog, Abel, Fei, Akuma, and a few more) fall out before the ultra finishes. I can't tell if I'm fucking the timing up or if it just doesn't work vs those characters.

edit: Biscuits, did I add you? I added a few people the other night but I haven't been on since, I can't remember if you were one of them.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> No offense, but you really need to learn about the char you use. A common thing I see you doing is rushing in with jumps and grabbing, time after time. This works well, to a point, but if you're doing it with someone like Sagat, you're just wasting potential. Sagat needs to zone.



Ah, so I got my school report from you? 

Not sure if my parents would be pleased with my report.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2009)

You added me, BBQ.
I think the Jersey guys are having a gathering this week, I might make an appearance if the day suits me. I'm going to school so...

GGS Toua and Duttyman.

Toua you throw way too much, and Duttyman you don't throw enough. Bison has pretty weak mixup so grabs are what he relies on

Which Viper plays at TRF? Uryo is fucking broken. This past weekend he ocv'd everyone to qualify for SBO, his team mate didn't do shit.

regarding tiers, if we go by matchups Gief is mid tier at best as dumb as that sounds.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2009)

Gonna get on to play a few if anyone is interested.


----------



## Akira (May 26, 2009)

GGs Duttyman, as Biscuits said throw more with Bison and also just stick to linking lk scissors off your crouching low kicks, I noticed you did hk and EX ones which aren't safe on block like the lk version.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 26, 2009)

Yo i finally have my game back. 

*Splackavellie G*

ON XBOX 360!!!

I'm on NOW. Please break me in so i can  be somewhat decent when i do this championship mode stuff. *ADD ME!* *I'm on NOW*. *ANYONE!* *I'm Hungry I haven't played in forever!1*


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> You added me, BBQ.
> I think the Jersey guys are having a gathering this week, I might make an appearance if the day suits me. I'm going to school so...



It's lookin like tomorrow at Schank's place.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2009)

GGs Biscuits, those were some great Rog vs. Sim matches.

Luckily I accidentally press c.Forward once at full screen to counter poke your c.Fierce that one time. That little accident just gave me a new zoning tool. Next time I'm gonna try to counter poke your s.Strong from full screen with my s.Roundhouse. I kept trying to s.Jab it, but it hits way too high to counter poke.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2009)

GGs, I wasn't in my right mind. I kept back dashing for no reason and you would hit me with J.RH.

I wasn't reacting to shit that I usually do. I think I only punished 1 EX dash punch with Ultra.
I don't know what I was thinking, really. I did Teleport jump strong against ROG, WTF!
You hit me with like 5 headbutts cause of that. I never do that!  

I'll jump back on in a bit, need a quick break. Gonna play Blanka some more. Cross up Ultra is the dirtiest thing in the game.

Oh and I said Seth had the best Ultra, but fuck that Blanka does.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Hardly related but meh



Why does Ken look like a girl?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 26, 2009)

Biscuits you play on PSN?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> GGS Toua and Duttyman.
> 
> Toua you throw way too much



I know, but I'm not entirely sure what style I should play. But you gotta admit, the jump in, kick, Shoryuken, Shinku Hadoken combo is awesome


----------



## Chemistry (May 26, 2009)

Keep grabing, throws are top tier.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Biscuits you play on PSN?


Yeah. Mr_Biscuits is my PSN


Toua said:


> I know, but I'm not entirely sure what style I should play. But you gotta admit, the jump in, kick, Shoryuken, Shinku Hadoken combo is awesome


That's what you call an "Auto-combo" The super will come out after the Dragon punch entirely by accident, it's not "awesome" at all. If you would of done jump roundhouse crouching strong crouching strong, shoryuken, Super then that would of been slightly "awesome" .


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2009)

Oh I see where you're coming from 

But it's quite easy to avoid going all the way. Are you using a stick?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 26, 2009)

I'll add you if I go on later tonight Biscuits.
I'm not that good, but I've beat a couple people
on NF before, never challenged anyone at SRK.
You'd probably whoop me though, lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Why does Ken look like a girl?



This is a berserk reference...and ken is supposed to be Griffith...who is quite the prettyboy type.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 26, 2009)

i fuckin give up.

finally get my shit back. pay for gold membership service......

....THEN THE PIECE OF SHIT BOX STARTS FREEZING!!!! WTF IS THIS?!

the screen looks like the shit that happened back in NES days. someone give me a hint as to wtf is going on.

I got Vega to G3-C real quick but then the game kept freezing afterwards. I can't play for more than 5 minutes....

  Microsoft fuckin failed in producing this shit. my ps2 still plays strong.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2009)

But this girly like Ken figure is just too cool to pass up. Except until I saw the price tag that is.




EDIT: @ Wu Fei, I saw you on earlier. If you wanna play a couple games later just hit me up. Hope your xbox doesn't keep freezing. Mine does that too, but rarely.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2009)

Shitty hardware.

That's why I get all my multi-platform games on the Triple, fuck Xbox.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2009)

So who has the ps3 version?

I have ordered it now, and should have it in 5-10 days, and want to know who would like to play when I get it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2009)

Check the first page of the online matchmaking thread.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> i fuckin give up.
> 
> finally get my shit back. pay for gold membership service......
> 
> ...



Getting up on G3 is easy...only takes 2000 points for G2. To get from g2-g1 you need 15.000 points...quite the fun . (i'm a gouken with a tad over 3100)


You should throw away your shitbox and get a ps3 .


----------



## Wu Fei (May 26, 2009)

............


my 350 just died......the lights finally came on. sigh....

it died rockin out to street fighter iv.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 26, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Getting up on G3 is easy...only takes 2000 points for G2. To get from g2-g1 you need 15.000 points...quite the fun . (i'm a gouken with a tad over 3100)
> 
> 
> You should throw away your shitbox and get a ps3 .



I only have like... 2200GP.
Ever since I got into G2 I haven't won one "tournament".
I was mostly getting beat in the first round, but the occasional scrub would come around and I would beat them, only to get beat in the second round, or if I was lucky the third round.

Eventually I just got frustrated and now I only play player matches since everyone on ranked is just bad.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2009)

Getting on for a few, holla.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I only have like... 2200GP.
> Ever since I got into G2 I haven't won one "tournament".
> I was mostly getting beat in the first round, but the occasional scrub would come around and I would beat them, only to get beat in the second round, or if I was lucky the third round.
> 
> Eventually I just got frustrated and now I only play player matches since everyone on ranked is just bad.



Who do you main?

I literally destroyed a 14950 chun li to lose to a 2100 sagat the next round...that's way more frustrating than anything XD.


I play player matches to get heated up, like 10 of them or so, then championships ftw. I too have only won like 5 of them though...but you only earn as much as you earned in g3 when you win so it's normal to take ages to get off of g2. At least most everyone there knows how to play...it's WAY better than facing the player noobs.


----------



## Chemistry (May 27, 2009)

I'm kinda mad that you have to play a RIDICULOUS amount to get to a higher rank. G2 is getting boring when you only play like one really good person 10% of the time.

As much as I don't mind Championship mode, Lobbies like in SFIIHD would be absolutely amazing...


----------



## bbq sauce (May 27, 2009)

Seriously, when I got to G2, there was a lot more good players.. It seems now they've all reached G1, and all that's left again are the gimmicky players and the occassional good player, who doesn't have time to rack up 15k.

GGs last night Duy.. my Chun is on the come-up.. you still raped me, though, lol.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Yo, how do I unlock Akuma and Geoken?

I almost completed story mode with every character so I'd like to finish this goal so I can focus on online mode.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2009)

Lulz, scrubby.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Did you refer "scrubby" to me?


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2009)

Yes.

Want some more lessons?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Yep, I do but not from you! 











Screw it, why not?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Seriously, when I got to G2, there was a lot more good players.. It seems now they've all reached G1, and all that's left again are the gimmicky players and the occassional good player, who doesn't have time to rack up 15k.
> 
> GGs last night Duy.. my Chun is on the come-up.. you still raped me, though, lol.



I doubt that, i was reading how G1 was empty and people had to wait 30 minutes in their rooms for someone to join.


I think it's simply more and more g3s going to g2 that's affecting your matchups.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Hangtyar, I got to ask you, do you use a stick or just a good old pad? 

I am going to have a intense training from the now cos you're starting to shatter my pride and I love my pride untouched, you damn senshi of a bastard! :ho


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2009)

I use a stick. Got the TE Madcatz.

And you got lucky today. You didn't get to feel my Purple Rog rapin' ya.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Hmph, it fucking figures now...

Still, even if I got my stick, I still know that you'd rape me like a frightened teenager in adult prison!

GG through


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 27, 2009)

Akira and Biscuits thanks for the great matches yesterday.. Had a reall sucky day and was in a real sucky mood.. But you guys got me out of it..

Thanks for the Tips..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Seriously, when I got to G2, there was a lot more good players.. It seems now they've all reached G1, and all that's left again are the gimmicky players and the occassional good player, who doesn't have time to rack up 15k.
> 
> GGs last night Duy.. my Chun is on the come-up.. you still raped me, though, lol.



GGs to you too. Sorry I kinda left abrubtly after the disconnect, but I was starving for some dinner. 

You can anti-air with Chun using her s.Forward if you position and do it early enough. A lot of Chun players like to option select after the Jab Fireball by walking forward to either anti-air using the s.Forward, poke with s.Strong, or just simply block and try to set pace. 

Also you never fell for my full screen Hadouken FADC to trick you into Ultra, hahaha. My ghetto tricks never work...sigh. On the bright side I was pretty on point with my hit confirms and combos yesterday, woooo.

*@ Sonikku Tilt:* GGs to you too for the games yesterday.


----------



## Kamina (May 27, 2009)

Anyone wish to have a 360 fight now??


----------



## bbq sauce (May 27, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Also you never fell for my full screen Hadouken FADC to trick you into Ultra, hahaha. My ghetto tricks never work...sigh. On the bright side I was pretty on point with my hit confirms and combos yesterday, woooo.



Yeah, but I was mad late on the throw break after shoryu fadc.. every time you went for it, that got me 

Thanks for anti air advice.. that's a big hole in my Chun, is anti air'ing. I try for far fierce but that's hard to space with out trading.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 27, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Sonikku Tilt:* GGs to you too for the games yesterday.



GGs to you too Duy, you utterly raped me.


----------



## Hellion (May 27, 2009)

getting on for like 30 min


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 27, 2009)

Duy, can you give me some advice, since your the best I have played here so far. My main is Chun then Ryu after. Playing you made me realize how bad I really am.


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2009)

I'll be getting on for a few games hit me up!


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2009)

GGs Biscuits, I've always wanted to play your Dhalsim. Miles better than the ones I've played online.


----------



## Biscuits (May 28, 2009)

Son, you mash like a pro! GOD DAMN! anything I did you would mash on jab.. 
Also I was laughing pretty hard at those ghetto Akuma combos and cross ups. 
Standing short all day? LOL 
After the first 2 matches against Akuma I knew it was a mistake to pick Dhalsim... You ain't there yet to use him effectively against you. 

But yeah ggs.


----------



## Big Boss (May 28, 2009)

My Akuma combos & cross-ups are straight from how I play Ken and I try to zone when I'm in a sticky situation.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Duy, can you give me some advice, since your the best I have played here so far. My main is Chun then Ryu after. Playing you made me realize how bad I really am.



Well, I'm the last guy you should come to for advice but I'm down to answer some questions and stuff. I can't really just give you pointers off the bat really. If you have questions regarding like anti-airs, matchups, and combos I can give you a quick rundown from there. 

I don't remember much from our match so I can't really say. I'll make sure to look out for stuff next time though if you want. One thing for sure is that you're not anti-airing enough. I can understand having a hard time anti-airing with Chun but if you're Ryu don't let people get away with jump ins.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks. How can I go about anti-airing with Chun?


----------



## LayZ (May 28, 2009)

I barely know Chun but I use:

EX Spinning Bird Kick for anti air

HK for zoning


----------



## Chemistry (May 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Ok, thanks. How can I go about anti-airing with Chun?



Dash back jump ins, all day. Seriously it's broken. FA then dash back is even better.

If it's deep there's really nothing you can do besides gamble an EX spinning bird(which isn't a bad gamble at all). But obviously if you're in that position in the first place then that's your fault.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Ok, thanks. How can I go about anti-airing with Chun?



Chun only has 2 mentionable anti-airs, which is her s.Forward and s.Roundhouse. Make sure you do the regular neutral s.Forward as well cause sometimes you might accidentally do her stupid Forwards.

Both kicks takes a little bit of timing and positioning. This is for you to get an understanding and feel of. It also varies through character because everyone has a different speed on their jumps and different angle on their attacks. 

*s.Forward*
This move has a very high diagonal angle, the only bad part about it is that it has VERY little active hitting frames. You have to time this move perfectly to anti-air your opponent. I use to play against this one guy a while back at Arcade Infinity and he would ALWAYS anti-air me using the s.Forward against my Ryu. 

If you can get this down it will help your in-game a lot more with Chun. From full screen you can throw Jab Fireball and follow your Fireball and anti-air them whenever they decide to jump over. This will force the opponent to throw fireballs against you which you can absorb to build Ultra, or they will absorb your fireball or avoid it. The last option there will allow you to advance and close gap so you can get into her effective s.Strong range.

*s.Roundhouse*
This one is a lot harder to time due to it's long startup and it's very little active hitting frame. However, it reaches out a lot further than the s.Forward and I would recommend using this for the more slower to average jumpers. Characters that have a fast and/or high elevating jump like Bison can avoid your s.Roundhouse easily. Use this over the s.Forward when they jump from further away where the s.Forward can't reach.

Chun's anti-airing game has a lot of trial and error. It's gonna take you a while to learn proper range and timing for each anti-air so you can figure out which kick to use and when to block instead. Have fun.

*Edit:* EX Spinning Bird can be used as an anti-air too. Also if the opponent jump from really close you can air throw them.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2009)

So does anyone record their matches here?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice you guys.


----------



## delirium (May 28, 2009)

I played the sickest vega (claw) today. Dude had crazy set ups for wall dives. I liked his anti-air -> cr. lp to reset to wall dive (ex if he had it) the best. Shit was clean. He'd hit it every time.

I only got one game off him out of three but it was a fun day today. Haven't played anyone that good in a while. Much less someone playing a lower tiered character.


----------



## Big Boss (May 29, 2009)

Do you play PSN delerium?


----------



## delirium (May 29, 2009)

i only play at the arcades


----------



## Hellion (May 29, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> So does anyone record their matches here?



I have a replay that is ranked in the 800's


----------



## Sephiroth (May 29, 2009)

Is there a save replay feature in SF4?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 29, 2009)

delirium said:


> i only play at the arcades



where you at? what arcades you play at?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 29, 2009)

Those random disconnects during our matches sucked LayZ.  Not to mention the slight lag on occasion considering we have 4 bars. GGs though, still can't figure out how to beat your Viper with my Chun.


----------



## delirium (May 29, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> where you at? what arcades you play at?



NorCal in Davis.


----------



## Stalin (May 29, 2009)

Does this game have tiers? I hate tiers.


----------



## Big Boss (May 29, 2009)

Every fighting game has tiers.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2009)

If you don't play competitively than you shouldn't bitch about tiers.
In casual play every character can win.


----------



## LayZ (May 30, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Those random disconnects during our matches sucked LayZ.  Not to mention the slight lag on occasion considering we have 4 bars. GGs though, still can't figure out how to beat your Viper with my Chun.


Yeah GGs as always.  I was at my parents place, I don't know what was up with the connection.  But I'm back at my spot now.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Does this game have tiers? I hate tiers.



Every fighting game has tiers. 

The only way not to, is to have every character be the exact same.



Biscuits said:


> If you don't play competitively than you shouldn't bitch about tiers.
> In casual play every character can win.



The people who complain about tiers don't seem to get what they actually mean.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 30, 2009)

HD Remix is probably the closest game you can get where the tiers are extremely close.


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2009)

The least balanced fighter is MVC2, most balanced IMO is STILL Super Turbo (Excluding Akuma). In HD remix he's is still broken (although not as badly as in ST), and Hondas headbutt is just silly.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2009)

^ I've heard Arcana Heart FULL is pretty good in terms of balance as well


----------



## Biscuits (May 30, 2009)

Guilty Gear XX Accent core is currently the most balanced fighter, easily.
Game has 23 characters and all of them are viable in tournament play. 
They can all beat each other. Only thing is that some just have an easier time beating the rest of the cast hence why they're higher in the tiers.

Super turbo is balanced but come on, the game has 7-3 and 8-2 matchups. 
Sim vs Gief? LOL Honda vs Dee Jay? LOL


----------



## Aruarian (May 30, 2009)

Zangief vs. El Fuerte?


----------



## Biscuits (May 30, 2009)

That's actually pretty even. Though I did hear something about TK lariat, which helps Gief avoid getting grabbed out of lariats. 

For those who never heard of it, apparently you can do the TK motion 2369 then PPP and you'll get a TK Lariat which has invincibility from his Jump startup frames.

Fucking Gief.
You can even do TK ochio throws with Honda.... LMAO!


----------



## delirium (May 31, 2009)

speaking of fuerte. last night i found out guile's j.mk stuffs any aerial game fuerte has minus j.hk if he jumps first (off wall jumps over booms etc.). no body splashes for you fuerte xD

flipside though, once he has ultra the sonic boom games gets shut down. this cat did it twice on reaction and looked like he was gonna hit that everytime. i actually lost one of those matches because of that landed ultra -___-


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 31, 2009)

Going online soon if anyone wants to get some games in.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 31, 2009)

Damn my Lens seems too be dead.. Got an OG PS3 so warranty is long gone.. 

No SF4 for awhile and what sucks most is that I entered a tournament for the 13th of june. Not gonna get in those practice runs now


----------



## Emery (May 31, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Damn my Lens seems too be dead.. Got an OG PS3 so warranty is long gone..
> 
> No SF4 for awhile and what sucks most is that I entered a tournament for the 13th of june. Not gonna get in those practice runs now



I feel your pain.  It's like a kidney has been taken away from you, but you didn't donate it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ZWB6_0qMc[/YOUTUBE]

reverse srk. 

apparently doing 6321+P/K depending on character, will dp the opposite direction if they go for cross ups. I don't think you get the option select of still getting a dp if they don't cross up tho. but if the crossup is obvious it's a decent option.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Can that be done in wake up animation? if so it's awesome. 



Biscuits said:


> Guilty Gear XX Accent core is currently the most balanced fighter, easily.



Your speaking of 2D fighters only, right?

cause Virtual Fighter 5 is more balanced.


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ZWB6_0qMc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> reverse srk.
> 
> apparently doing 6321+P/K depending on character, will dp the opposite direction if they go for cross ups. I don't think you get the option select of still getting a dp if they don't cross up tho. but if the crossup is obvious it's a decent option.



Isn't that just waiting for the second Ryu switches sides from Ken jumping over him then doing an SRK?

I didn't think this was a discovery.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 1, 2009)

Akira said:


> Isn't that just waiting for the second Ryu switches sides from Ken jumping over him then doing an SRK?
> 
> I didn't think this was a discovery.



Well, that's not the situation you'd use it in, that just an example vid.

I took it as something to do vs cross up oki, where if you wait til they cross over you, you'll have probably lost reversal timing, and if you want reversal timing you run the risk of dp'ing the wrong way. So you do this before they cross up, and still get the dp to come out.


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Well, that's not the situation you'd use it in, that just an example vid.
> 
> I took it as something to do vs cross up oki, where if you wait til they cross over you, you'll have probably lost reversal timing, and if you want reversal timing you run the risk of dp'ing the wrong way. So you do this before they cross up, and still get the dp to come out.



Ah yeah that's true, time to go practice for when I'm against cross up happy Ken players


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jun 1, 2009)

Emery said:


> I feel your pain.  It's like a kidney has been taken away from you, but you didn't donate it.



Yeps.. Gettin a blu ray lens cleaner tomorrow if that doesnt help then a new lens it is.. No way am sending it to Sony to get back a second hand PS3 which ill have to pay for


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Can that be done in wake up animation? if so it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, GGXX: AC is more balanced.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

This thread is dying because of E3.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

Still haven't played this game


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 4, 2009)

lol E3 is supporting this game. PC edition at least.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder about the connection speed in SF4. Everytime I play with LayZ, we have 4 bars but we get some nasty lag. That also happens with other people. 4-5 bars and lag galore or 1-2 bars and almost perfect game.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 4, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Sometimes I wonder about the connection speed in SF4. Everytime I play with LayZ, we have 4 bars but we get some nasty lag. That also happens with other people. 4-5 bars and lag galore or 1-2 bars and almost perfect game.


I haven't had a laggy game since we played.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 4, 2009)

It just wasn't meant to be!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2009)

I got it now, loving the game so far. 

Ultra specials come out way faster then I thought they would, and was not expecting ultimate priority.

Cammy's deep voice is a little strange, but I overall like it, and her english voice too.

If anyone would like to play me, my PSN is PredaconRampage, still a newb at this game as of now though.



Biscuits said:


> No, GGXX: AC is more balanced.



I guess we will have to agree to disagee then.

As I can see your nice GG avatar.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 5, 2009)

Think I might have to put Assassin Chore down and fancy fighting you in online mode now. (Not a certain H-name with a big ego  and you know who I'm talking about!)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Think I might have to put Assassin Chore down and fancy fighting you in online mode now. (Not a certain H-name with a big ego  and you know who I'm talking about!)



Fancy fight me? 

Ok, now I can see how my Cammy will do against the forum goers here.

What is your psn? It seems you can't put spaces when adding people on psn.

Is it DeafDemon?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll be on if anyone wants to play, unless PSN shits on me again.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 6, 2009)

How long are you gonna be on? My cousin is finishing up watching a movie.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 6, 2009)

I wish I could go on... My brother and his friend are running some Fight Night Round 4 Demo matches... . As always, PSN is in my sig.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 6, 2009)

A little bit offtopic, but I tried playing Third Strike against a friend...
It felt way too wierd, I can't even explain it, I can't play it anymore.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> How long are you gonna be on? My cousin is finishing up watching a movie.



I just got off. 

I played a long set with a guy from SRK so I'm pretty burned out. Probably hop on to play tomorrow around 12-3pm (PST). I'll drop a message on these boards when I get on.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> A little bit offtopic, but I tried playing Third Strike against a friend...
> It felt way too wierd, I can't even explain it, I can't play it anymore.



That's because SFIV makes you really fucking lazy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2009)

I added you Kenshin and Sonikku Tilt, if you guys want any games. 

I have to say taunt was set up badly in this, I need all my 8 buttons, so why couldn't taunt be select?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 6, 2009)

hP and hK and you got your taunt. 

Going back to play 3rd Strike just makes you realize how completely different the games are. Fights in 3s last much less than SFIV.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2009)

SFIV's input leniency gives you bad habits for other fighters.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> SFIV's input leniency gives you bad habits for other fighters.



This.

Its like i got used to putting delays in all my shit. I go to other stuff and i have to remember to get faster be alot more precise.

3S lol. I cant say how many damn times i'd stand there like a fool and attempt a focus attack off instinct.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> hP and hK and you got your taunt.



Ah so there is a third strike taunt, thanks.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 6, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> This.
> 
> Its like i got used to putting delays in all my shit. I go to other stuff and i have to remember to get faster be alot more precise.
> 
> 3S lol. I cant say how many damn times i'd stand there like a fool and attempt a focus attack off instinct.



Reverse facepalm moment here.
After playing a afternoon of 3s I tried to parry some Hadokens online, needless to say that didn't end very well.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2009)

UPSET!!!!!

Valle and Combofiend qualified for SBO. Fuck I wanted Edma and Ken I to win so bad. Those last couple of matches were so damn clutch.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 7, 2009)

^Me too. ;_; But Combofiend is just too godlike. Seriously, double OCV Team East Coast(LI Joe, Sabin). But Combofiend's partner, Alex Valle wasn't playing as nearly as good as say the other players there. I was watching the stream and he missed ultra opportunity over opportunity, he even did the DP -> FADC wrong and dashed backwards instead throughout the tournament... Makes me wonder why Combo picked him. I wanted my dream team of Ed Ma + Combofiend though, but it didn't happen..

Also I'm sad Mike Ross loss early... And why didn't Gootecks participate? He chose 3S over SFIV but he's been hyping SFIV like crazy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

Been playing Championship mode, and the character choice is just as everyone said.

It's Shoto hell, Ken, Ken, Ken, Ken, Ken, Ryu, Akuma, Ryu, Ken, Ken, Akuma, Ken, Ken, Ryu, Ryu. 

I've run into 1 other Cammy player, and 2 Chun Li's, and the occasional Sagat or Zangief.

I've played about 70+ games so far.


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Been playing Championship mode, and the character choice is just as everyone said.
> 
> It's Shoto hell, Ken, Ken, Ken, Ken, Ken, Ryu, Akuma, Ryu, Ken, Ken, Akuma, Ken, Ken, Ryu, Ryu.
> 
> ...




When you get to G-2 be prepared for RYU RYU RYU RYU RYU RYU RYU..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll be ready, it's so funny to bait Shoryukens and Hadokens, and watch them do it over and over again.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 7, 2009)

Gen players in G2 are probably the best players I've played in Championship mode.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Me too. ;_; But Combofiend is just too godlike. Seriously, double OCV Team East Coast(LI Joe, Sabin). But Combofiend's partner, Alex Valle wasn't playing as nearly as good as say the other players there. I was watching the stream and he missed ultra opportunity over opportunity, he even did the DP -> FADC wrong and dashed backwards instead throughout the tournament... Makes me wonder why Combo picked him. I wanted my dream team of Ed Ma + Combofiend though, but it didn't happen..
> 
> Also I'm sad Mike Ross loss early... And why didn't Gootecks participate? He chose 3S over SFIV but he's been hyping SFIV like crazy.



Yea, Valle's execution wasn't too hot throughout the tournament but his zoning and footsies were superb.


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

^Any videos of these matches on youtube?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2009)

Fuck Valle. That was team Combo. Valle turned it up when everyone was tired and wanted to get out of there.... LOL! When they upload the Grand Finals you can see some really uncharacteristic play from EdMa. So yeah, Valle is good and all but he's no top player, not in this game. He should be happy that they called off the MM with Justin. Justin would of raped him pretty free. 

Of course that's all based on what I saw in the stream, since the guy doesn't even play in tournaments. 
I knew Combo was the only player that could stop Art. Stupid ass Viper!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 7, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Fancy fight me?
> 
> Ok, now I can see how my Cammy will do against the forum goers here.
> 
> ...



Oh you. A hater of Monkey Island serie 

I hadn't a PS3, just XBox 360. 

And yeah, my gamertag is DEAF DEMON,


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> ^Any videos of these matches on youtube?



I think the videos will soon get uploaded. My friends and I were watching the live stream and screaming on Ventrilo during the Grand Finals like crazy. You just have to see it to believe it, Ed is complete madness at the end. Both him and Valle had this little moment where they just completely scrubbed out and did the craziest/weirdest shit ever, lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Oh you. A hater of Monkey Island serie
> 
> I hadn't a PS3, just XBox 360.
> 
> And yeah, my gamertag is DEAF DEMON,



Never played the monkey island games. 

I guess we can't play together now tho.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2009)

To whomever BrownAzn is: It refused to connect, sorry mate.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Never played the monkey island games.
> 
> I guess we can't play together now tho.



Add me. Mr_Biscuits.

After Art's ridiculous play last night I'm only playing Sim exclusively!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 7, 2009)

@Hana, It's all good.


Ed Ma switched to Akuma and Combo switched to Viper... Wonder why they didn't stick with Ken and Boxer... I guess I could see their new picks have more potential, but still....

I hope Valle steps up his game next time, he won't last long in SBO if he played like last night.... Combo really was MVP.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2009)

It's weird, though. My NAT is open. XBL is a bit weird with people from the US. You prolly would've raped me, anyway. xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Add me. Mr_Biscuits.
> 
> After Art's ridiculous play last night I'm only playing Sim exclusively!!!



Oh, a Sim player, I haven't played one of those at all.

Alrite, adding you. 

I'm no good though, so you'll probly destroy me.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol don't worry just lame me out! online handicaps Sim.

lets play a few now, before I step out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> SFIV's input leniency gives you bad habits for other fighters.



Yo, seriously.

I was testing how to time a safe jump Baiken's j.H, so I recorded a knock down combo with her as the dummy, and tried to VV the j.H on wakeup.. Out of like 10 tries, I only got the VV out on reversal like once. 

I might put SFIV down for a little and concentrate on staying sharp at the other games I play.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2009)

I got my Xbox 3BricksMe back from MS today, anyone want to run some games?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

Review with the awesome known as Daigo.

*A Discrepancy in Design

He seems like a really cool guy, who doesn't abuse his status, and actually enjoys the fighting games he plays, unlike Justin who is just in it for the money.

Glad to see someone of his stature enjoyed what I consider the best Street Fighter, Alpha 3, and Darkstalkers which is one of my favorite fighting game series.*


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Review with the awesome known as Daigo.
> 
> Ch.225
> 
> He seems like a really cool guy, who doesn't abuse his status, and actually enjoys the fighting games he plays, unlike Justin who is just in it for the money.


How do you know this? From lurking on SRK?


----------



## Akira (Jun 11, 2009)

Justin's just fiercely competitive, he sounds a bit like a dick sometimes in interviews but I'm pretty sure he's not "just in it for the money".


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

He's not, but it's what motivates him to practice 3-5 hours a day like SF4 does.
All top U.S players act like dicks towards other competition especially the Japanese.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know about that.... Some players don't really act much like dicks. Mainly people from the East Coast do.

I've yet to see players like Ed Ma, Combofiend, Valle, Gootecks, etc. act like that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 11, 2009)

Shit talking at tournaments is mainly for the hype. If you ever go to a tournament and you don't have guys like Bebop and Luka yelling a bunch of stupid shit then you are probably gonna be bored as hell until finals.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 11, 2009)

Seriously, if people just watched, and golf clapped at the end of rounds, tournaments would be utterly boring.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> How do you know this? From lurking on SRK?


I'm on SRK.

Why does it matter?



Akira said:


> Justin's just fiercely competitive, he sounds a bit like a dick sometimes in interviews but I'm pretty sure he's not "*just in it for the money*".


He said that in a interview actually.



> Seriously, if people just watched, and golf clapped at the end of rounds, tournaments would be utterly boring.


There is a difference between cheering for someone or doing a winning dance, and being a asshole. 

Things can still be kept exciting without putting the others players down, giving advice or a critique of the players style is much better.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope you do know even though they talk a ton of shit, they're all friends right? I don't see how some fool screaming out tips, frame data or whatever is gonna make things any more fun, if anything it'd make it worse.

What Biscuits is saying Sephiroth is that you don't even know these guys and you carry on and label such and such. He knows Justin personally so yea.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I hope you do know even though they talk a ton of shit, they're all friends right? I don't see how some fool screaming out tips, frame data or whatever is gonna make things any more fun, if anything it'd make it worse.


Who said about screaming out tips? 

Just regular talking to the player after winning is good enough.

I'm not talking about the players that are friends, but the ones that play solely against each other, and don't know each other personally in anyway.

Messing with your friend is fine, as long as they aren't offended by it.



> What Biscuits is saying Sephiroth is that you don't even know these guys and you carry on and label such and such. He knows Justin personally so yea.


He may know him, and Justin may act like a different guy in private, but his public image is different.

I didn't label him with anything, he flat out said it himself in a video interview.


----------



## Akira (Jun 11, 2009)

I actually got round to watching the SBO qualifiers, WTF happened to Combofiend? He was always good but I've never seen Viper box out Rufus like he did with Sextaro. Rufus's power and health helped him even it out a bit, then Combo just cleaned house with that comeback. I would've loved to see Edma go to SBO but no one deserved it more than Combofiend IMO, absolutely fantastic matches.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

The dizzy is what made it great. 

Rufus seems to be a popular choice amongst pros.


----------



## Akira (Jun 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> The dizzy is what made it great.
> 
> Rufus seems to be a popular choice amongst pros.



Loads of health, power and priority, I'm not surprised. His ultra is almost unfairly comboable as well, maybe that's just my bitterness towards the character lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

Rufus has high health but low stun. Viper has high stun combos, do the math.

I really doubt Combo + Valle would of won if they had played a few hours earlier.
You can tell ED Ma and Ken I were fatigued.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah Ken I was fuckin SPENT...you could tell he just wanted a nap...but he still pulled off some crazy shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah but fucked up just enough to lose.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 11, 2009)

I was very unimpressed. These guys are gonna get TRASHED at SBO.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

first round ocv easy. The only game I see the U.S getting passed the first round is GGXXAC: since Latif is going and he's easily at the level of a Japanese player.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

I look forward to seeing how far they make it, good luck to them.

I also want some rematches another day against you Biscuits, finally starting to learn this game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, if Team Combo and Valle can't do it, maybe Justin and Marn can. Though, can't say I like how Marn plays in SF4, he's basically a mini Justin Wong Jr.

I just still think Ed Ma and Combo should represent America and go to SBO.

But all this talk about SBO makes me almost forget something that's a couple weeks before that. Evo 2k9. =D


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

So much fun getting my ass kicked, it's just like when I first started Hyper Fighting on Xbox live 4 years ago, when I knew nothing at all, and could only play Ryu, Sagat, and Honda on that terrible controller.

Playing Abel online is impossible, the inputs get so fucked up, unless we have a great connection.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2009)

Fuck after watching some of Daigo's new match videos I'm pumped to play SF4 hardcore again. His Ryu is just too sick and his footsies is just pure genius. Gonna put Balrog on hold for a while and start concentrating on Ryu again.

Good luck to all the US teams who made it to SBO cause they're gonna need it. If Daigo and Nuki didn't qualify into SBO the first time then America is gonna have one hell of a ride.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Playing Abel online is impossible, the inputs get so fucked up, unless we have a great connection.



Actually, Abel is not that bad to use in online mode now. I used to hate playing him but I spend quite time learning how to fight and win as Abel.

Sagat's still my number one to use but sometimes I also use Abel too.

But you're certainly right about one thing, that you'd better off using Abel if you got strong connection.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll be home around 20:30 GMT tonight, you wanna get raped again, Deaf? :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2009)

I really like Abel, I just have trouble using him online, or I have just had laggy matches with him.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

Or actually, I can be on for about 45-minutes. THROW DOWN, SUCKA REAPER


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh, what happened? I just come online and watch someone rage on about taking my good name down. 

Bring it on, bitch! :ho

Actually, can you go easy on me, eh?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm on now if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Akira (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I'm going to quit playing online, the amount of laggy matches and disconnects nearly made me throw my TE stick out the window.


Still for the matches we managed to have, GGs Kenshin.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah ggs, I had to stop since I need to study for my math final


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll be on for a bit if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm going online so anyone up for easy victories over me?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

I am.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

I tell you, I'm not fucking surprised at you being first person to take my offer up! :ho

Alright, do me proud please..


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

lol @ Hangatýr  & Deaf. You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

Now face me without your damn arcade stick. Let's confirm it that you are the better player then me!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Now face me without your damn arcade stick. Let's confirm it that you are the better player then me!



You mean gimp myself so you actually stand a chance? 

Just get one yourself. Buy a SE Madcatz, mod it, ???, profit.

And mate, get a mic. If I can give you any pointers or whatever, it's easier with two-way communication.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You mean gimp myself so you actually stand a chance?
> 
> Just get one yourself. Buy a SE Madcatz, mod it, ???, profit.
> 
> And mate, get a mic. If I can give you any pointers or whatever, it's easier with two-way communication.



Forgot it about mic, even if I wanted to, I can't hear at all. You can yell some abuse or praise, I wouldn't realise you said it.

You actually mean that you hadn't a chance without some arcade stick? :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

Ah sorry, didn't know you were actually deaf. =p


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm sure my nickname might give you clue that I'm Deaf.

I found a way! I finally found A WAY TO DEFEAT YOU!

Unless you were not at your best? 

Huh, at least I thought so.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

Just unexpected. Don't see too many Fuerte's. After the last two matches you should've noticed I've adapted. =p

Stick to Abel if you can. He's a fun char and managable on controller.

And nicknames don't really mean shit. I'm not a God of the Hanged nor have I been knighted.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

Figured I'd let you end it on your biggest winning streak yet, Deaf!

Got hungry and figured fifteen matches was good enough for tonight.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

GGs, mate. Your Barlog is certainly a big problem for me.

I shall keep using Fuerte again in the future.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2009)

My Balrog seems to be a problem for most people I play with. XD

Main Fuerte and Abel, then. Sagat is top-tier, but you can't play him well enough on a controller. For Abel, try to get down his c.HP -> Ultra. I managed to do it the first time I ever tried it in our first Abel vs. Abel match, but after that I haven't been able to. =p


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh man I need to get back into the SFIV scene. It's been a while since I played. If anyone is up for some games do add me.

I'll be in training for a while though since my slight rust showed earlier today against a friend.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2009)

What system do you have it for?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, PS3


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 14, 2009)

I just realise El Fuetre certainly suits my style -Hit and Run!

Even if I thought he is quite weak in attacking power but at least his lighting speed and strong ultra move make up for his lack of power.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Oh yeah, PS3


Then I shall add you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Dudley or GTFO.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Dee-jay or GTFO.



Fixed that for ya


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Fuck Dee-jay. Dudley is the only worthy character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't have SF3 characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Why not? Best SF to date.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

I say Alpha 3 is.




> Why not?


It's because the story of SF4 takes place before Street Fighter 2.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2009)

So, is cammy like the worst matchup for a gief? I was playing someone maybe slightly better than me and when he chose him i used her and i'm only somewhat decent at using her (can do her moves and use EX hooligan throw as antiair...that's it ) but i wiped the floor with him...he literally never got in range for a throw lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

A good Gief eats Cammy alive.

It's like a 7-3 match up, Balrog and Zangief normally destroy Cammy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck Dee-jay. Dudley is the only worthy character.



Wrong


Cody bitches


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> A good Gief eats Cammy alive.
> 
> It's like a 7-3 match up, Balrog and Zangief normally destroy Cammy.



I can c.lp all day versus Cammy.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2009)

Did someone say Alpha 3 is the best in the series? DIE!


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> It's because the story of SF4 takes place before Street Fighter 2.




Not only is Dudley basically nonexistant in the SF story (he's fighting to get his car back from Gill, no I'm not kidding), but its not like he'd be a child in SF4, even Yun and Yang don't look any different in Chun's SF4 intro.


Also SF4 doesn't take place before SF2.



EDIT:

To all the people saying Cammy vs. Gief is unfair, try fighting a good Gief as Abel.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I say Alpha 2 is.



There we go, all better now!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Akira said:


> Not only is Dudley basically nonexistant in the SF story (he's fighting to get his car back from Gill, no I'm not kidding), but its not like he'd be a child in SF4, even Yun and Yang don't look any different in Chun's SF4 intro.


Yes, he only entered to find his car, before that he was just a boxer, he has no reason to fight in the past tournys.




> Also SF4 doesn't take place before SF2.



Oh wait your right, it's before Street Fighter 3, mixed it up.

Looked it up again. 



> Did someone say Alpha 3 is the best in the series? DIE!




Yes.

Alpha 3 or SSF2T.


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes, he only entered to find his car, before that he was just a boxer, he has no reason to fight in the past tournys.




Who says he needs a reason to participate? 


Replace Gill with Seth and stolen car for stolen daughter and you're good to go


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

He could make it into the special edition of SF4, if they do one like VF5:R.

4-6 new characters would be great for that.

My choices would be Alex, Dudley, Karin, Guy, Adon, and Rolento.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

What other reason was there originally? To see how they measure up to other fighters. It was a fucking TOURNAMENT.

=p


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugh, all this storyline shit, just go KOF style and throw EVERYBODY IN, balance issues will be figured out later...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Give me Slayer.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL at A3 being the best.

I hope we're playing the same A3 here. You know, the one with VCs where you run around to build meter then VC into 90% combos and infinites.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Ugh, all this storyline shit, just go KOF style and throw EVERYBODY IN, balance issues will be figured out later...



 KOF actually keeps it's story pretty straight though, dead characters stay dead, and only return in dream match games. It even has story arcs for sets of games to fit into.

Soul Calibur does pretty well to progress it's characters and keep it's story together, aside from guest characters.

Not that the story matters to most people, but the backstory behind the characters at least keeps them interesting past only their moveset.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 14, 2009)

I mean KOF 98 and 2002, DREAM MATCHES...I don't need reasons why they are here, only that THEY ARE HERE! ROUND FUCKIN 1, FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Should of said Vs. series style, that would made more sense.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

I really wish they would put Dudley in SFIV.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

-high fives-


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

Also in the storyline Gouken was resurrected or something and is immune to Satsui Hado? Doesn't that make him the stronger than Akuma?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Akuma still beat him though, even if he survived.



> You know, the one with VCs where you run around to build meter then VC into 90% combos and infinites.


Yes. <3

I would say it's probly the most aggresive Street Fighter period, you mess up, your probly going to get fucked up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

That was a whole load of dullasfuck bullshit.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 14, 2009)

Most aggressive SF? Umm, have you played Third Strike?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone here play Gouken on PSN? I want to see how mine is compared to others.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Chie said:


> Most aggressive SF? Umm, have you played Third Strike?



Yep, and watched tons of tourny matches as well.

Most of it boils down to footies into supers with parries scaring people from approaching.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

And like, people hitting each other and shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> And like, people hitting each other and shit.



There is no hitting in Street Fighter. 

It's cheap movie effects, they are just pretending to get hit.

Anyways, enough about Alpha 3 and 3rd Strike, A3 is very underrated in the community now(Just like my beloved Vampire Savior), I've already seen the haters first hand, and heard the arguments about it. 

I won't discuss or bring it up again.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, yes you will.

You have no dignity.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

And people complain about XBL.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, everytime I did a EX move they were like "WTF IS tHIS ShIT??!!"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Yes, yes you will.
> 
> You have no dignity.



Now what are you rambling about?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Calling bullshit about you never bringing up A3 again and using a Dudley quote.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't catch that.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 14, 2009)

who are your top 3 faves and top 3 least fave characters ?

*Fave*
Sagat
Ken
Fei Long

*Least*
Gouken
Rufus
Seth


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2009)

Gutter trash.

Best Dudley quote by far 



My top 3 are Ryu, Bison and Dudley and bottom 3 are Rufus, Birdie and Adon.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

Byakko are you on PSN?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

SFIV or SF whole?

Whole:
Dudley
Yun
Boxer

Least:
Claw
Blanka
Seth


And the best bit of dialogue from Dudley is with Gill.
Gill: "The Mark of my Dignity will scar thy DNA!"
Dudley: "You have no dignity!"


But Gutter Trash is still awesome as well. Plus throwing roses during fights.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 14, 2009)

*Fave*
Ken
Ryu
Dan 

*Least*
Blanka
Honda
Balrog


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

Dudley was fucking awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Especially when you see people like Fujiwara and Jima playing him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

If were speaking of SF4
*Fave*
Cammy
Akuma
M.Bison/Vega/Dictator

*Least*
Seth
Blanka
Gen


----------



## delirium (Jun 14, 2009)

guile
guile
dhalsim


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 14, 2009)

I tried playing online the other day -- I have a 100% losing rate so far. Played like 10 or 11 matches and got my ass kicked in all of 'em. *Rages*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I tried playing online the other day -- I have a 100% losing rate so far. Played like 10 or 11 matches and got my ass kicked in all of 'em. *Rages*



Was it championship mode?

Also is this your first Street Fighter?


----------



## delirium (Jun 14, 2009)

i wish i could play online 

i wanna lay the smack down on davey's rog


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I tried playing online the other day -- I have a 100% losing rate so far. Played like 10 or 11 matches and got my ass kicked in all of 'em. *Rages*


Be thankful you've yet to buy a 360, Aamir.


delirium said:


> i wish i could play online
> 
> i wanna lay the smack down on davey's rog



Or cry and nuzzle your nose in Jen for comfort, little Arnie.


----------



## Emery (Jun 14, 2009)

Finally got my Sanwa jank in the mail and modded my SE stick.  I could have almost sworn that they superglued those "quick" disconnects.  Oh, well.

Love the Sanwa buttons.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2009)

God I love Fei Long. I'm gonna play him exclusively now, and only use Akuma or Ken if you suckaz beat me too much.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2009)

Emery said:


> Finally got my Sanwa jank in the mail and modded my SE stick.  I could have almost sworn that they superglued those "quick" disconnects.  Oh, well.
> 
> Love the Sanwa buttons.



Tell me about it, I broke some of the Madcatz buttons when pulling them apart.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> God I love Fei Long. I'm gonna play him exclusively now, and only use Akuma or Ken if you suckaz beat me too much.



Stoopid Fei


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2009)

Best 5 themes of Street Fighter?

For me.

1. Guile's theme(Every version)
2. Adon's theme (Alpha 2)
3. Rolento's theme (Alpha 3)
4. Remy's theme (3rd Strike)
5. Ken's theme (SF2/SF4)


I wonder if a stick will really effect my gameplay, as the triggers on the ps3 controller don't seem as responsive as they should be.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> God I love Fei Long. I'm gonna play him exclusively now, and only use Akuma or Ken if you suckaz beat me too much.


You love that crouch jab and wake up Ultra? 
Got to hand it to you, your random Ultras are almost not random...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 15, 2009)

i lost to this one japanese dude who used vega....perfected me

embarresing i know


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I would say it's probly the most aggresive Street Fighter period, you mess up, your probly going to get fucked up.



If throw wiffing for meter and playing little footsie games to bait their VC and counter VC them, aggressive. Yes. It is.

Before I am called a hater, I do love A3, but I wouldn't call it aggressive.


Hangatýr said:


> Give me Slayer.


BBU > FADC > DoT


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> BBU > FADC > DoT



I prefer Dandy-Stepping my way to victory, but it can work.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Best 5 themes of Street Fighter?
> 
> For me.
> 
> ...



Sakura has the best theme music. The mix from Puzzle Fighter is the best ver IMO.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Was it championship mode?
> 
> Also is this your first Street Fighter?



Hmm, I think so...need to check to be sure.

Not my first SF, though -- I used to play it a lot on the SNES, but that was years ago. 



> Be thankful you've yet to buy a 360, Aamir.



Just wait until I perfect my ultimate weapon...Sakura. None shall stand in my way!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Just wait until I perfect my ultimate weapon...Sakura. None shall stand in my way!



...

You people just love giving my purple 'rog free wins, huh?

>.>


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 15, 2009)

Kingler just finished beating me black 'n blue. *Hobbles around*


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

That's because you suck, Aamir.

Play a real character!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> If throw wiffing for meter and playing little footsie games to bait their VC and counter VC them, aggressive. Yes. It is.
> 
> Before I am called a hater, I do love A3, but I wouldn't call it aggressive.



Must keep dignity.....



> Sakura has the best theme music. The mix from Puzzle Fighter is the best ver IMO.


Yeah her theme is one of the best.



> Just wait until I perfect my ultimate weapon...Sakura. None shall stand in my way!


Don't give up!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

Deaf Demon sure gave up on Sakura after meeting up with my rog. XD


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Gill: "The Mark of my Dignity shall scar thy DNA!"



fixed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't played most of you guys yet. ;_; Only a couple but still, most of you prob have PSN anyways. But if you have XBL hit me up.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dry7Qddbjw&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]

SFIV Winner Finals. SFIV TGS tourny.
Doom(Ryu) vs Ferdi(Abel)
In Rotterdam. Worth a watch. I was there:ho (And got raped )


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

Dudley's 3rd Strike stage is the best theme in SF imo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV6qMjJW9WU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Deaf Demon sure gave up on Sakura after meeting up with my rog. XD



Fuck you. :ho

I still use Sakura sometimes but yeah, she can be quite ineffective in online mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fuck you. :ho
> 
> I still use Sakura sometimes but yeah, she can be quite ineffective in online mode.


Don't you mean "*gets fucked over by you*"?




Falco-san said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dry7Qddbjw&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SFIV Winner Finals. SFIV TGS tourny.
> Doom(Ryu) vs Ferdi(Abel)
> In Rotterdam. Worth a watch. I was there:ho (And got raped )



Ferdi is a great player. I wasn't at Wzzrd, unfortunately, but I hear his Able was legendary. Mind/Timo is a skilled player as well.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Don't you mean "*gets fucked over by you*"?



Oh Hangatyr.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

A well-hung God of the Hanged.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm on PSN if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

Lulz. Just noticed Ferdi is still playing on that modded Hori EX2 of his.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jun 15, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dry7Qddbjw&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SFIV Winner Finals. SFIV TGS tourny.
> Doom(Ryu) vs Ferdi(Abel)
> In Rotterdam. Worth a watch. I was there:ho (And got raped )



I was there to.. what pool were you in?? What character do you use??

I got owned my first 2 matches .. I was using Ferdi's stick hahaha.. made half a come back but lost to the Gief player in my Pool..


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 15, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> I was there to.. what pool were you in?? What character do you use??
> 
> I got owned my first 2 matches .. I was using Ferdi's stick hahaha.. made half a come back but lost to the Gief player in my Pool..


Can't remember exactly what pool.

But there was in that pool:
Me(Vyomesh) using Guile
Pr3y using Balrog.
Killerfrenzy using Ryu(owned him lol)
And some dude I can't remember the name of with Honda.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

Ferdi just put a different spring in his stick, didn't he?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jun 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Ferdi just put a different spring in his stick, didn't he?




I dont know but his stick is real "thight" compared to the loose feeling of my SE stick, it really takes getting used.. 

I played the rest of my poule matches with Zenfires stick and it felt much more loose..

Saterday made realise that i should dual mod my own stick.. as nothing is better then your own stick


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I'm on PSN if anyone wants to play.



Koryuken! 

Edit:

F****** ***** ******* ****, I think my SF4 data got corrupted.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 15, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> I dont know but his stick is real "thight" compared to the loose feeling of my SE stick, it really takes getting used..
> 
> I played the rest of my poule matches with Zenfires stick and it felt much more loose..
> 
> Saterday made realise that i should dual mod my own stick.. as nothing is better then your own stick



Zenfire's Honda is a monster.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> I dont know but his stick is real "thight" compared to the loose feeling of my SE stick, it really takes getting used..



The SE owner is generally advised to replace the Madcatz parts with Sanwa/Seimitsu shit, anyway. I was lucky enough to be able to buy one of the few release TE Sticks in Holland. It pays to have friends at gameshops.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone on Xbox down to play some garbage online mode?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2009)

Man, rushing down with Sagat is alot of fun.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 15, 2009)

going online in about 20-30 min, haven't played in a while, take it easy on my guys.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2009)

GGs Crucifixion.

I hate having to unlock everything again, and I hate fighting Seth.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 15, 2009)

Sephiroth, who were you? My memories kind of failing right now, lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2009)

PredaconRampage.

Was playing Dan if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 15, 2009)

Ah yes, those were some good games indeed. That Chun/Zangief match was too close, I always hate going against Zangief.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't play Zangief. O.o


I made it to G-2!! Woot!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 16, 2009)

I need to stop taking breaks, my game goes to shit. LayZ is eating me up.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't worry about it, TDM beats me down regularly.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2009)

Nah, your Vipers good, beats mine.


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2009)

On PSN now if anyone wants to play.


ID: NS91


----------



## Emery (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm dying to see the original SFIV character Vs. screen art.  Anyone got the hook-up?

  I wanna see like... the actual art.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 17, 2009)

the hell? sf4 turbo?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

Which of you is Kairace on XBL?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 17, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Which of you is Kairace on XBL?



Ah-ha! :ho

 So you must have been raped badly?

I won't play till tomorrow cos my trigger finger is quite sore so you're lucky not to gasp at the sight of El Fuetre's light of speed tonight.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

No, because I wonder who he is. He's in my XBL friendlist, but I've no fucking clue who he is.

And I've not been raped in a fair few days since a very good C. Viper. All I've been seeing today are pants-on-head retarded players who just pick Ken and flowchart.

And trigger-finger? Lolnub.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Well entered a tourny, made it past my first two rounds, then lost my 3rd match. XD

Since it was a 2 character tourny, I couldn't use my second for crap(Abel).


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 17, 2009)

has anyoone defeated arcade in hard mode 


i cant get past zangief with sagat or bison with ken


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

...who the hell bothers with arcade mode beyond just unlocking every character?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...who the hell bothers with arcade mode beyond just unlocking every character?



for trophies


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Well entered a tourny, made it past my first two rounds, then lost my 3rd match. XD
> 
> Since it was a 2 character tourny, I couldn't use my second for crap(Abel).



The one from SRK?

I was going to enter, but totally forgot about it. lol.


----------



## Akira (Jun 17, 2009)

On PSN if anyone wants to play, my ID's NS91.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 17, 2009)

I might add you tonight, I need more comp.

Or add me if you want - bbqsaucejrz, I'm mostly on later in the night like 11:30-3am EST, I dunno what time that is for you in England, it may not be worth it if we're never on at the same times.


----------



## kalunga (Jun 17, 2009)

A great game, and I can't play it yet...


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 17, 2009)

Any xboxers wanna grind?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> The one from SRK?
> 
> I was going to enter, but totally forgot about it. lol.



I _did _join it but I forgot about it too


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, we were wondering where you were. XD

Someone got to take your spot. 

I also found a Cammy mentor.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

I have 2 exams this week  but it's just essay writing so I don't really have to study. I forgot half because of the exams and the other is that I got inFamous. Not to mention I have no idea how to use mIRC


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 17, 2009)

@Chie, I don't know if it's you or your brother playing whenever I send you invites. >.< Which one of you plays the Ryu and Viper?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

If it's bare-chested Ryu and you're hearing odd noises through the headphone, it's probably Chie.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, the one I play doesn't have his mic on when I play him. I think his Ryu was bare-chested, though.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 17, 2009)

Huh? 1. I don't have a mic. 2. I don't have alternate costume for Ryu.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, the costume pack is such a rip off. -.-

13 bucks for 1 costume for each character, where half of them are terrible, and it's something that should of been in the game in the first place, at that price it should of been a full custom costume mode add-on.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, don't bother with the costume pack. It sucks. I originally just got the for Balrog's pimpcloak, and just bought them all. But now I only play with his Colour 7 on standard.

Only one I use is Ken's pink velvet suit. Because it makes him look as gay as he is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

that actually makes him more pimp.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Only one I use is Ken's pink velvet suit. Because it makes him look as gay as he is.



Killa


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

It's all about how you carry yourself.

And most Ken players carry him like a weak ass bitch.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

Ken is given such a bad rap


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 17, 2009)

Going online. Add PSN in sig.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Ken is given such a bad rap


He's a poor man's Ryu.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey, so how does SFIV on PSN compare to the experience on XBL?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

> My brother was, and he's one protein shake away from being a bodybuilder so you must understand why I didn't protest.


:S                .


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 18, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, we were wondering where you were. XD
> 
> Someone got to take your spot.
> 
> I also found a Cammy mentor.



DBC? I saw his name on the list of people signed up, from what I hear he's really beastly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> DBC? I saw his name on the list of people signed up, from what I hear he's really beastly.



Yeah it's DBC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

I forgot about it, but in a certain game, you could turn off crouch cancel infinites in the collection of said game.

Which makes it the best version to play, as it was a arcade perfect.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2009)

^an arcade

>.>


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Grammar cops bitchez~


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ^an arcade
> 
> >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not to blame for your incompetence.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm not to blame for your incompetence.



You are wrong good sir, the a is silent in the correct pronunciation of arcade.

Use an in place of a when it precedes a vowel sound, not just a vowel.

Now quiet douche nozzle.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2009)

I think this is the advertisement

Orly?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/7464/939039-twewy_sanae_hanekoma1_super.jpg
> 
> Orly?



Yes really.


http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/7464/939039-twewy_sanae_hanekoma1_super.jpg

I'm speaking of spoken language, where the a is silent.

Otherwise it would be pronounced "air-kad", which may apply to the French or Latin language, but not to American english.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's 'ahr', in which point the A is still not silent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah-r-kad?



Anyways enough about grammar, more about Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 18, 2009)

:ho lookin at ur set and the pic u posted, i think u may have a lil fling for game chicks. (i still think people crazy for callin chun li mannish for her legs....black man over here. 
)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

Just for Cammy and Lilith.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

I really want to play my own music online, is that too much to ask from SFIV staff?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2009)

Only if you got the game on a lesser console. :ho


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

You guys can't do that....can you?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sorry, could you repeat that? I couldn't hear you over the sweet, sweet custom soundtrack on my 360 HDD.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

haha, I have custom soundtracks too but I just can't play it while I'm in a lobby or playing online.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2009)

I can. And do.

I got tired of hearing INDEEEESTRUUUCTIBLE sung by an Azn homo.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

I changed it to Japanese so it's at least less annoying since I have no idea what he's saying.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I changed it to Japanese so it's at least less annoying since I have no idea what he's saying.



how do i put my custom songs while i play street fighter 4 like you ?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm gonna put this out there, and say I actually like the Japanese ver of indestructible.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2009)

^You have no dignity.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2009)

360 owners also got the replays. :/


----------



## Akira (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm on PSN if anyone wants to play.


EDIT:

GGs PredaconRampage (I'm guessing that's you Sephiroth), just don't do anymore random ultras with Abel. You're asking for a raging demon.


Also my Honda taunt to lure you in worked beyond perfectly


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

Byakko said:


> how do i put my custom songs while i play street fighter 4 like you ?


If you have music on your PS3, then go to onto the xmb menu and go to your music from there and play it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm gonna get on right now for some games.

I'm gonna go ahead and add yo Sephiroth, we haven't played yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2009)

Who's blme6? Or something like that.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 19, 2009)

Game looks fun. Last street fighter game I played with alpha 2.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Who's blme6? Or something like that.



Thats me. GGs earlier. your Balrog is beastly.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 19, 2009)

GGs brownazn

Sorry about the lag, I'm on a router and people in the household use the internet a lot. Also microwave and phone signals mess shit up, too.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 19, 2009)

Going online within the next 30min-1hour. PSN in sig.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 20, 2009)

Chie said:


> GGs brownazn
> 
> Sorry about the lag, I'm on a router and people in the household use the internet a lot. Also microwave and phone signals mess shit up, too.



GG, and it's cool. I was playing pretty bad today anyways, even if the lag did screw me up about 1/4 the time and cost me some of the matches...*Looks at first round with Rufus where I could've done S.Short -> S.RoundHouse -> Ultra*

I'll have to start playing SF4 again before I get totally raped.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Thats me. GGs earlier. your Balrog is beastly.



GG indeed. Always have troubles with Cammy for some reason, too much guessing going around. Shame about the lag, though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Devastation 2009 LIVE Coverage*

In the Palm of My Hands

Can Justin Wong hang onto his title as best in the US? With solid players like Combofiend and Ed Ma competing, it'll be a great tournament.
Also it's not just SF4, there's also 3S, KOFXII, Tekken 6, HDR, etc. etc.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 20, 2009)

anyone wanna roll some games on the 360? gt: ReBohab


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 20, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> If you have music on your PS3, then go to onto the xmb menu and go to your music from there and play it.



so can i listen to songs while i play ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2009)

Akira said:


> I'm on PSN if anyone wants to play.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Yeah, trying to drop my bad online habits.

One thing I'm annoyed by, is that the awesome remixed classic themes go unused in multiplayer, from challenge mode and rival fights, while we have to use not so great new themes.

Indestructible is horrible in japanese, and I like J-pop music even.

The english one is okay.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone wanna throw down on XBL?


----------



## Akira (Jun 20, 2009)

I seem to be having the biggest off-day ever, GGs though diddy_bop.


Also sorry for not playing you bbqsauce, I promise I will another time.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 20, 2009)

who hear uses wireless apart from me ?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 20, 2009)

I think that was the longest session i've ever had, what was it 18-15 for you? I played bad too though, all I've been doing these past weeks was playing inFamous and Assassin's Creed so I sucked pretty bad, set off a lot of random ultras when you were on the other side of screen 


edit : @Byakko, I do.


----------



## Akira (Jun 20, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I think that was the longest session i've ever had, what was it 18-15 for you? I played bad too though, all I've been doing these past weeks was playing inFamous and Assassin's Creed so I sucked pretty bad, set off a lot of random ultras when you were on the other side of screen
> 
> 
> edit : @Byakko, I do.




In all seriousness I can't believe how badly I was playing. I've never eaten so many shoryukens and hurricane kicks in a single set of matches.

You were being overly aggressive and for some reason blocking was not registering in my head lol.

Still, a double whiffed Shinryuken always fixes most problems


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 20, 2009)

^Haha, that was hilarious. My mom was walking by and even laughed at me.


----------



## Akira (Jun 20, 2009)

I put the stick down as soon as my Ultra didn't make contact thinking "Ok, here comes his ultra" and when you did it I'd basically resigned myself to losing the round. 

Oh but wait, blue Ken goes flying off into the sky on fire while my Ken is shockingly fine, I scramble to pick up the stick and do an EX tatsu to win the round

If only I had that on film


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 20, 2009)

Drunken Monkey, i'ma try to get up wit u sum other time on SF4. I think i might actually be able to fight u for once, seeing how i was able to fight LayZ (whom i was fighting when u sent the invite).

Layz u nice wit Sakura and Viper. I JUST got my 350 back and i'm borrowing a friends sf4 since the system broke my disc. I was a lil random lol. So many fuck ups and randomness went down. Like i swear there were TOO many times we would be at no life whatsoever, and ridiculous whiffs would just happen.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 20, 2009)

Akira said:


> I put the stick down as soon as my Ultra didn't make contact thinking "Ok, here comes his ultra" and when you did it I'd basically resigned myself to losing the round.
> 
> Oh but wait, blue Ken goes flying off into the sky on fire while my Ken is shockingly fine, I scramble to pick up the stick and do an EX tatsu to win the round
> 
> If only I had that on film


I really don't understand how I missed that, I was right your face wasn't I?

Anyways, I dropped my controller and put my head in my pillow. I almost cried.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 20, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Layz u nice wit Sakura and Viper. I JUST got my 350 back and i'm borrowing a friends sf4 since the system broke my disc. I was a lil random lol. So many fuck ups and randomness went down. Like i swear there were TOO many times we would be at no life whatsoever, and ridiculous whiffs would just happen.


GGs. Yeah those were some crazy matches. Your Claw and Boxer are nice too. 

And you forgot to mention my Cammy.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 20, 2009)

Going online in a few. Hope to see someone on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 21, 2009)

Akira said:


> I seem to be having the biggest off-day ever, GGs though diddy_bop.
> 
> 
> Also sorry for not playing you bbqsauce, I promise I will another time.



all good, bro. I played a few with biscuits (ggs btw), then had to go shower cause I was goin out, so we wouldn't have played long anyway.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 22, 2009)

Ahhh, I'm in a good mood today. I just scored eight victories in row with Cammy.

I'm up for some online handbag fights around 8pm.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2009)

You really want to end that winning streak?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 22, 2009)

Is your life just about causing some misery to me! :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Ahhh, I'm in a good mood today. I just scored eight victories in row with *Cammy*.



Good choice of character.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Is your life just about causing some misery to me! :ho



No. Just in general, really.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> No. Just in general, really.



Oh really...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 22, 2009)

If you guys can't get that 10 wins on a row trophy, cheat like I did 

Set it up with a friend

Make him choose Korean as language, and 30 second rounds etc. Then filter that


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2009)

People still bother with ranked matches? That's the biggest piece of shit in SFIV.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I'm going to quit doing Championship mode and ranked, the amount of disconnects and laggy matches just isn't worth the stress. 

Not only that, but fighting them makes me worse as a player.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 22, 2009)

Just win, then you don't have any stress!


----------



## Akira (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to say playing online has taught me the very bad habit of not punishing blocked shoryukens. Since I play Akuma if it's lagging (which it almost always is) I can't risk doing anything incase they just Shoryuken again. I was playing against Big Boss and just kept eating flaming shoryukens because my timing was all off


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

Chie said:


> Just win, then you don't have any stress!



If only it were that simple, it's impossible to stop disconnections.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure PSN is more laggy than Xbox. So if you're on PSN, then I don't blame ya.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, Out of the 40 odd matches ive played ranked I havent had lagg. At all. Except upon startup a couple times

and Im PSN


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 22, 2009)

Ooo then I guess you're a lucky one


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 23, 2009)

on G2 now...won 2 tournies wit Vega and 1 wit Brog....I had like 93000 CP....and i only got 110 GP for winning. wtf. This G2 will take forever!!! I give up already.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2009)

Chie said:


> I'm pretty sure PSN is more laggy than Xbox. So if you're on PSN, then I don't blame ya.



Naw it's not, only Street Fighter 4 do I get these disconnections, which obiviously most are done on purpose.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 23, 2009)

*I need more pictures of this girl cosplaying Sakura*​


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 23, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> *I need more pictures of this girl cosplaying Sakura*​



*hugging you*

You're my biggest fan now.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 23, 2009)

Are you implying that's you, that you main Sakura or that you also want more pictures of the girl in question? I'm afraid I'm not good at reading between the lines


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, Sakura is my favourite SF chick so naturally I'd like more Sakura cosplay pics.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 23, 2009)

I've seen a fair few and this is by far the best. There's several other good ones but Sakura looks a bit too young and/or underdeveloped for my tastes in those ones


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 23, 2009)

I totally know what you guys mean about scrub Kens online. I was playing Ranked with Gouken and play 8 Kens in a row, one of them managed to get a round of me, but all they did were wake up shoryus. LOL, and they were freaking out every time I would Focus Attack...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry about last night when you sent me invites diddy_bop i was playing for some online tourney at SRK.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 24, 2009)

Best Sakura pic yet.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 24, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> sorry about last night when you sent me invites diddy_bop i was playing for some online tourney at SRK.


No problemo.

@Akira, GGs but my brother wanted to play another game


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> No problemo.
> 
> @Akira, GGs but my brother wanted to play another game



Cool, no worries.



Guys, I have a question. How do you beat Blanka's electricity with Honda? I played about a dozen matches with my friend and all he has to do is maintain a solid life lead and he can sit back and just use electricity to his heart's content (it even beat out my ultra once). If I mess up ANYTHING he can jump in and hit me with a big combo, I can headbutt his blanka ball on block but his upwards blanka ball beats out the sumo splash, and all this is irrelevant when he gets the life lead since he can just sit back.

Any tips?


_Preferrably not "Stop Playing Honda"...._


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm gonna start playing Blanka now just for you Akira.


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I'm gonna start playing Blanka now just for you Akira.



I look forward to kicking your ass. I can beat _bad_ Blanka players just fine, my problem is with the good ones


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 24, 2009)

Akira said:


> Guys, I have a question. How do you beat Blanka's electricity with Honda? I played about a dozen matches with my friend and all he has to do is maintain a solid life lead and he can sit back and just use electricity to his heart's content (it even beat out my ultra once). If I mess up ANYTHING he can jump in and hit me with a big combo, I can headbutt his blanka ball on block but his upwards blanka ball beats out the sumo splash, and all this is irrelevant when he gets the life lead since he can just sit back.
> 
> Any tips?



Camp him back. Neutral jump Fierce will practically beat anything. Blanka's footsies will get raped by your standing Roundhouse and your jabs.


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2009)

Chie said:


> Camp him back. Neutral jump Fierce will practically beat anything. Blanka's footsies will get raped by your standing Roundhouse and your jabs.



What about when he just rushes me with constant cross ups and the occasional tick throw? If I mess up anything I just get raped.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 24, 2009)

Ordered my TE stick today. I can hardly wait to use it in SFIV.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 24, 2009)

Akira said:


> I look forward to kicking your ass. I can beat _bad_ Blanka players just fine, my problem is with the good ones


I really don't like your Honda. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm more of a Toyota kinda guy


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2009)

You mean the sumo-curbstomp.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 24, 2009)

Akira said:


> What about when he just rushes me with constant cross ups and the occasional tick throw? If I mess up anything I just get raped.



Oh that's just regular Blanka stuff. Just gotta learn to defend right.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 24, 2009)

You can jab headbutt all his jump ins. You can stick standing and crouching jab out and command grab. Reversal Buttslam is good too. The best solution though, is to stop playing shitty characters.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 25, 2009)

Who wants to fight me? :ho

Don't add me yet, just leave a message on my profile (here) so I can add you. I don't want to add strangers. 

psn: the_federalist


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 25, 2009)

Well are you on PSN or XBL?


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Well are you on PSN or XBL?



Yeah, psn.


----------



## Akira (Jun 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _This is for you Big Boss_ 









Thanks for the tips though guys


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 25, 2009)

Give me yall's psn, I want to spar with some of you guys. :]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 25, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Give me yall's psn, I want to spar with some of you guys. :]



Duy123

I don't play online as much anymore cause online lag annoys me but yea hit me up whenever.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 25, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Duy123
> 
> I don't play online as much anymore cause online lag annoys me but yea hit me up whenever.



I just added you, big boss, and akira. 
the_federalist


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 26, 2009)

^Oh that was you...Well I'm about to beat Assassin's Creed finally so I couldn't play. I'll be on again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2009)

Thinking I've got a new found love for Akuma.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 26, 2009)

Ryu's j.Short stuff Bison's s.Roundhouse...SICK!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 26, 2009)

This game sucks.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I sucks.



Fixed.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

Irony at it's finest.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

THROWN DOWN, BITCH


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jun 26, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ryu's j.Short stuff Bison's s.Roundhouse...SICK!!!



it had mad priority since sf2ww days (91). it was one of the few air attacks to actually go through guiles flashkick. 

also am i the only one who thinks the game has gotten boring and a turtle fest? its still no sf3ts IMO, not even close.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

FUCK ME

My joystick stopped registering inputs. ._.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> FUCK ME
> 
> My joystick stopped registering inputs. ._.





My prayer is finally answered  

Let me guess, you won't dare to face me till you run to the shop and buy another joystick?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, no, because if I can't use directional input it won't be much use, now would it?

Still, if it comes to it, I can just order a new stick and replace it. So unless the PCB is fucked up, I'll be fine.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Well, no, because if I can't use directional input it won't be much use, now would it?
> 
> Still, if it comes to it, I can just order a new stick and replace it. So unless the PCB is fucked up, I'll be fine.



Alright, I get it...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

Besides, the only time you stand a chance against me is as long as I'm unfamiliar with the controller. After that, I rape. =p


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Besides, the only time you stand a chance against me is as long as I'm unfamiliar with the controller. After that, I rape. =p



.

Yeah, you like to think so. That you'd hold your injured joystick to your chest and shed a little tear.

.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

Not my fault you're too poor to buy a stick.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Not my fault you're too poor to buy a stick.



Oh, I still got enough money to buy a stick.

I just got no wish to go up or even go down to your level.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

Muwahahahha. Suck it, bitch! Input registered.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

You really love your joystick, eh? .


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

It allows me to rape when I wiggle it, yes.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It allows me to rape when I wiggle my dick, yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

You want some soothing cream for your anus, little boy? 



Maybe I'll take this as a sign to mod my stick. New graphics, new buttons, new stick.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> You want some soothing cream for your anus, little boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll take this as a sign to use my controller. New graphics, new buttons, new stick.



You got to be man to use a contoller, yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

No, you've got to be a fool to use one when you've a full-Sanwa stick.

Now get your bitch ass online and let's see if my stick is fully functional


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> No, you've got to be a fool to use one when you've a full-Sanwa stick.
> 
> Now get your bitch ass online and let's see if my stick is functionless




I shall go online just to make you happy now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry about it, I had to talk with someone.

Still, I would like to face you with your controller but I think your ego is too big for you to drop a joystick down!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2009)

Talk with someone? 

You just gave up because you didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Akira (Jun 26, 2009)

GGs Duy, lag was a bitch though. I fucked up so many links with Balrog and I think you did too, I lol'd at the bit in our Rog ditto where it was just a sequence of missed headbutts. Still, somewhere in there we got some good games in, I just gotta work on playing it safe with Akuma, ate too many shoryus for my liking


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 26, 2009)

You guys still playing? I'll play in 5-10 mins.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2009)

Going online in about 30-45 min. Anyone wanna add up, PSN is in sig.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll add you. PSN: the_federalist


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 26, 2009)

ggs, Sonikku Tilt.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 27, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fixed.


I'd 10 - 0 you...



MUSOLINI said:


> it had mad priority since sf2ww days (91). it was one of the few air attacks to actually go through guiles flashkick.
> 
> also am i the only one who thinks the game has gotten boring and a turtle fest? its still no sf3ts IMO, not even close.



The game rewards turtling and mashing, fuck this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2009)

I feel like I'm moving on to fast to Blazblue. :/

The online was such a downer on this, hopefully I'll have better luck in offline matches in cons and such.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 27, 2009)

Would you rather they make another SF IV with new characters, stages & music or they just make it into a gigantic dlc?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Would you rather they make another SF IV with new characters, stages & music or they just make it into a gigantic dlc?



Gigantic dlc, $20 expansion, rather then a $60 Street Fighter 4 Platinum.

You want to play a few tomorrow diddy?

I need to get more solid with my Ryu's FADC's.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 27, 2009)

I want Capcom vs. SNK III.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> GGs Duy, lag was a bitch though. I fucked up so many links with Balrog and I think you did too, I lol'd at the bit in our Rog ditto where it was just a sequence of missed headbutts. Still, somewhere in there we got some good games in, I just gotta work on playing it safe with Akuma, ate too many shoryus for my liking



Yea GGs man, the lag was getting pretty unbearable.

It's so tough to Shoryu Akuma's Demon Flips on reaction with the lag. I kept getting hit by it all the time, lol. Yea the Balrog matches were just plain silly. Missed links and ultras was mad sick under lag.


----------



## Akira (Jun 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> The game rewards turtling and mashing, fuck this game.




Only online, mashers are only good under laggy conditions and pretty much all matches have input lag, even the supposedly perfect green connections. Remember, flowchart Ken wouldn't exist if it didn't work online. I kind of agree about turtling though, Sagat is just a bit too good as well.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2009)

What does flowchart Ken mean?


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcUyDP_lRqo[/YOUTUBE]


Ken's been doing a lot of shoryuken here...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2009)

Ken is the scrub char. The flowchart is how scrubs tend to fight.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 27, 2009)

> They call me Hadouken 'cause I'm down-right fierce


I lol'd at how lame that is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2009)

Reading the street fighter jokes thread?

It's funny, because they are lame, and you actually get it.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 27, 2009)

Actually, it's Hangatýr's location


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2009)

It was too long for my custom user title.

>.>


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2009)

Games today Diddy?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 27, 2009)

Going online soon hopefully. Probably in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 27, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Games today Diddy?



If your on we can play in a bit.


----------



## Akira (Jun 27, 2009)

Big Boss please stop doing random shoryus on wakeup. It's easy enough to punish in our laggy as fuck online matches, if you try doing it to a half decent player offline they'll rape you much harder. Try hit confirming into it after a cr.mp or something, and stop mashing jabs and shorts dude.

Other than that, GGs


----------



## Akuma (Jun 27, 2009)

maybe you should stop playing with your dick when you wake up


Ill be online tommarow if anyone wants to play


----------



## Akira (Jun 27, 2009)

Akuma said:


> maybe you should stop playing with your dick when you wake up



Uhhh? I'm telling him to stop doing it because there were moments in our matches when he just repeated shoryus and all I had to do was block and punish, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol, yeah he mashes crouch jab like a pro...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2009)

I've fought with Boxer online where I put his jab on Turbo.

It was funny.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 27, 2009)

^Turbo for the fail.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> Big Boss please stop doing random shoryus on wakeup. It's easy enough to punish in our laggy as fuck online matches, if you try doing it to a half decent player offline they'll rape you much harder. Try hit confirming into it after a cr.mp or something, and stop mashing jabs and shorts dude.
> 
> Other than that, GGs


No, when we were playing Ken vs Ryu, I kept doing wake-up short shoryus because I was trying to get my timing on a combo, at that point I had already giving up you had a 5 match lead plus it was ridiculously laggy.

GGs though


Akuma said:


> maybe you should stop playing with your dick when you wake up
> 
> 
> Ill be online tommarow if anyone wants to play





Akira said:


> Uhhh? I'm telling him to stop doing it because there were moments in our matches when he just repeated shoryus and all I had to do was block and punish, what the hell are you talking about?





Biscuits said:


> Lol, yeah he mashes crouch jab like a pro...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2009)

Me and Diddy had a shit load of good games yesterday. All those matches helped my Akuma alot.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 28, 2009)

Gonna go on now, if anyone wants to play. jkingler is the handle.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 28, 2009)

jkingler, your Honda is sick.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if sticks are cheaper in Asia than they are in America, I'm going to Dubai tomorrow night (or I guess tonight cause of the time) and I'll see if I can find a decent inexpensive stick. I've always played D-Pad on the dual shock so it'll take a long time to get used to it, so maybe I can start maining some charge characters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2009)

I do have to ask...
How do you practice timing a combo by doing wakeup Shoryus?

Also don't listen to them, just wakeup Shoryu all the time. You'll bound to hit it atleast once or twice for extra fiery damage.

*@ Biscuits:* c.Jab is God Tier in online play. Except it loses automatically to scrubs mashing on their Shoryus. All in all, online play is total shit. I had to forcefully stop myself because the scrubs online are making me more retarded than I am already.

By the way, is anyone going to Anime Expo? I'm more than likely going to be in the arcades playing SF4 and some CvS2 when I'm waiting in line for SF4. Look for the skinny asian guy with an entourage of hot girls cheering for him.






Kidding about the girls, just look for the fool who misses combos.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 28, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I do have to ask...
> *How do you practice timing a combo by doing wakeup Shoryus?*
> 
> Also don't listen to them, just wakeup Shoryu all the time. You'll bound to hit it atleast once or twice for extra fiery damage.
> ...


It was this crazy wake-up combo Ryu has that I saw on youtube several days ago, I wanted to see if it worked with Ken. Plus, I don't usually do wake-up shoryus or play Ken for that matter much anymore, and I can sense your sarcasm lol. I just do it when I'm getting owned and if it's against someone that I wouldn't mind beating me or not.

GOUKEN IS WHERE IT'S AT BITCHEZ!

edit : btw did anyone notice the Michael Jackson avenue?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 28, 2009)

> By the way, is anyone going to Anime Expo?


Nope. Anyone going to Evo?

Also: ggs to the folks I played tonight.


----------



## Akira (Jun 28, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> No, when we were playing Ken vs Ryu, I kept doing wake-up short shoryus because I was trying to get my timing on a combo, at that point I had already giving up you had a 5 match lead plus it was ridiculously laggy.
> 
> GGs though



Dude you've been doing it when it wasn't lagging so bad as well. I'm not trying to take the piss, it's just an observation I've been seeing numerous times since we started playing on PSN.


But yeah, stick to Gouken. You're much better with him anyway.


Also Mike Ross better win Evo, that would be too epic


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 28, 2009)

do you guys use arcade sticks ? i dont


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2009)

Byakko said:


> do you guys use arcade sticks ? i dont



Yes.

Using my good ol' HRAP2. Had it for 4 years now and it's still working fine. Well I had to tighten the wires a few times but it's still good.

Edit: Forget Mike Ross. John Choi for Evo and President of the USA.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Byakko said:


> do you guys use arcade sticks ? i dont



Yes. Madcatz TE SFIV stick.


----------



## Akira (Jun 28, 2009)

Byakko said:


> do you guys use arcade sticks ? i dont



Yeah, I use the TE stick.


John Choi is more likely to win it but I'd rather Mike Ross did, no Honda has a chance of winning SBO so it'd be nice if one could win evo.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 28, 2009)

so thats how you guys are good coz of those dam arcade sticks


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

The arcadestick is naught but an extension of one's self.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn, a whole week with no SFIV since I let my friend's nephews borrow it. I can feel the rust already.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 28, 2009)

Byakko said:


> so thats how you guys are good coz of those dam arcade sticks



Yes, EXACTLY! 

Arcade sticks are for gamers who were unable to provide some serious challenge with a controller.

I would never buy arcade stick even if I keep getting thrown around like a rag doll by the bastards with arcade stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh Deaf, you'd still be easy even if you had one.

:3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Byakko said:


> so thats how you guys are good coz of those dam arcade sticks



Hehe, this is actually more a matter of preference then anything.

It's a myth that your game will improve by alot just by having a stick, unless your using a Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

I believe in Mike Ross. =D

Hana or Deaf Demon, you guys up for some games?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 28, 2009)

If you play on XBox 360, yeah, why not?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, I do. *points to sig* I remember you adding me but we never got a chance to play.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Hehe, this is actually more a matter of preference then anything.
> 
> It's a myth that your game will improve by alot just by having a stick, unless your using a Xbox 360 controller.


No myth. Playing on a stick gives you far more input options and mobility than on a fighting pad.


The Drunken Monkey said:


> I believe in Mike Ross. =D
> 
> Hana or Deaf Demon, you guys up for some games?



We can't connect, remember?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

^What was your GT?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Sir0Slick          .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2009)

While the stick may provide you to do some more advanced tricks it by all means does not make you automatically good. Like said above, it is all personal preference. I grew up playing fighting games in the arcades so I am a lot more use to playing on the arcade stick over the controller. That and that's your only means to play when you hit up the arcades and we all know arcade is where it's at for fighting games...online play is complete shit with lag and shit players.

*@ Deaf Ninja Reaper:* I hope you aren't serious about your remark about sticks cause that's some serious scrubbiness.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 28, 2009)

I was serious about my remark, yes.

Look, I won't stop anyone who wants to use arcade sticks but you must admit that arcade stick do boost your inputs with every single button AND better movement of a stick then a own controller. And, yeah, I'm not that good anyway.

Arcade stick vs a controller is almost like a machine gun vs a baseball!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I was serious about my remark, yes.
> 
> Look, I won't stop anyone who wants to use arcade sticks but you must admit that arcade stick do boost your inputs with every single button AND better movement of a stick then a own controller. And, yeah, I'm not that good anyway.
> 
> Arcade stick vs a controller is almost like a machine gun vs a baseball!



So your complaint about arcade sticks is that it gives you the option to become a better player?

...machine gun vs. baseball?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> No myth. Playing on a stick gives you far more input options and mobility than on a fighting pad.


Depends on the pad, but I'll agree when it comes to the 360 pad.

The myth is because alot of the best player who grew up in arcades play with them, due to personal preference and comfort still use sticks, so they take from that "I will be good because I have one to."


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

Can we stop about all this stick and pad talk. Really pointless, people have different preferences. And some pad players are good, Justin Wong for example, is probably the best pad player I can think of. He even admits he plays Balrog better on pad than he does stick.


----------



## Akira (Jun 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Depends on the pad, but I'll agree when it comes to the 360 pad.
> 
> The myth is because alot of the best player who grew up in arcades play with them, due to personal preference and comfort still use sticks, so they take from that "I will be good because I have one to."



I use a stick because it's far easier to do the inputs and press the buttons without pressing the wrong one compared to on a pad where they're all quite close together. How is that a myth?

Sticks are far more versatile than pads, it's simple fact.


@Drunken Monkey

I've never seen him use anything other than a stick when he's playing the big matches, so I think that's a sign of which one he prefers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> I use a stick because it's far easier to do the inputs and press the buttons without pressing the wrong one compared to on a pad where they're all quite close together. How is that a myth?
> 
> Sticks are far more versatile than pads, it's simple fact.


Then I will just end it with I disagree, since I don't like pad vs stick wars.

Sounds like you have big hands though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

@Akira, he prefers pad when playing Balrog.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Going online now.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2009)

Going online for about an hour now. Hit me up if you wanna fight. 

Also note: I agree with sticks being superior for the majority of people and situations - the people who are better on pads usually wind up that way because they haven't put as much time into sticks as they have pads (e.g. me, because I can't afford a stick right now).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty old but these match videos are sick
check out the set I made for that guy

Nemo has the sickest footsie game ever. Atleast watch the Nemo vs. Daigo video.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn 

NO JUMP IN WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!! Gotta improve my game dramatically... Teach my self to play without jump ins


----------



## Akira (Jun 29, 2009)

The Daigo vs. Mago match on that playlist is immense, some of the best clutch play I've ever seen. I think Daigo jumps like twice in total lol.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 29, 2009)

You mean some of the best Hadoken fights right?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2009)

It's so funny when someone you just beat messages you to say how much you suck.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 29, 2009)

jkingler said:


> It's so funny when someone you just beat messages you to say how much you suck.



i think that only xbox players do that, considering most of them are meat heads


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm on PSN.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 29, 2009)

I actually enjoy it - keeps me entertained that much more. 

To anyone interested, here's a link to a stream of the new Fighting Game Documentary (with lots of SFIV players, etc.), I Got Next.

here


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

Akira said:


> The Daigo vs. Mago match on that playlist is immense, some of the best clutch play I've ever seen. I think Daigo jumps like twice in total lol.



Yeah, that fight was intense.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I actually enjoy it - keeps me entertained that much more.
> 
> To anyone interested, here's a link to a stream of the new Fighting Game Documentary (with lots of SFIV players, etc.), I Got Next.
> 
> Chap 450


JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LayZ (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry about quitting donkey show but I can't fuck with that connection.  I was just off, I couldn't even EX Tatsu -> Ultra with Sakura.  I don't want you to think I'm a little bitch or anything.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2009)

You play with Sakura, it's hard not to.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 30, 2009)

Stick>>>>>>>>Pad.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Big Boss (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay! So now i'm in Dubai and I've set up my PS3 but even though I won't be playing as much seeing as how I'm vacationing, I wanted to play now since we decided to rest for the day, but I can't use my PS3 because of this country's power outage being at 200 something while in N.America it's about 110. So I can't plug in my PS3 in without frying at least something, so I'll be spending the day in the intense heat looking for a decent converter.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jun 30, 2009)

Isnt the ps3 set up so you dont need a converter?? Like a laptop/pc type of thing???


----------



## LayZ (Jun 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You play with Sakura, it's hard not to.


I know, that was my point. The connection was fucking me up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I don't want you to think I'm a little bitch or anything.



Too late.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 30, 2009)

Gotta go online now.

So see my gamertag if you fancy adding your victories to your personal data.

Hangatyr, you're not going to face me tonight cos I think your personal data is hugely boosted thanks to me!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2009)

Not my fault you can't shoryuken your way out of a paper-bag.


----------



## Emery (Jul 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Not my fault you can't shoryuken your way out of a paper-bag.



I lol'd.

Do you guys remember those Namco fight sticks from the 90s?  I got my hands on one today.  I had to spend a couple of hours cleaning it up, but it's all right.  It feels pretty good for a 13-year-old stick.  Gonna mod it soon.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 1, 2009)

Gonna get on for a bit, if anyone wants a few fights.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2009)

Emery said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> Do you guys remember those Namco fight sticks from the 90s?  I got my hands on one today.  I had to spend a couple of hours cleaning it up, but it's all right.  It feels pretty good for a 13-year-old stick.  Gonna mod it soon.



Does it have quick-release or do you gotta solder and screw?


----------



## Emery (Jul 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Does it have quick-release or do you gotta solder and screw?



The buttons actually plug directly into the stock PCB if you bend the prongs a certain way.  If I decide to order a new JLF for it, I'm going to have to dremel off the plastic area that "docks" the stock stick.  Although, I must say, the stock stick really isn't that bad.  I may save myself the $30 bucks and just order a new balltop for it.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 1, 2009)

I am starting to play with Rose. I like her pokes, but man does she get dizzy fast as hell


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried to start maining Rose once; didn't work out that well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2009)

Rose is to be named in the same breath as Sakura and Dan.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 1, 2009)

So I was playing ST and 3S the other day and...essentially, fuck this game, lol, especially with BlazBlue out as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2009)

Haha. I agree, I vastly prefer 3S. But still, most of my friends play SFIV, and it's one of the easiest gateway games for 2D fighters, so I'll stick with it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'll play when I have my boys over and whatever, but as far as playing it for the "enjoyment"....flowchart Kens nomore! 

Plus playing as Dudley again made me cry tears of joy...OF JOY I TELL YOU!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2009)

I roll Pink and White Dudley, yo. Fujiwara stylin'!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I roll Pink and White Dudley, yo. Fujiwara stylin'!



Kokujin 4 lyfe.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, ST IV PC version is out !!! Time for me to try this baby !


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2009)

You're gonna get c.lp'd to the groin.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 3, 2009)

Getting on SF4 for a while.

/only 15 days til Evo!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 3, 2009)

It's been a while since I've played/practiced so I'll be on later today after work to shake off some rust. Playtime will probably be around 7-10 so anyone looking for a few matches should hit me up on PSN around that time.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 3, 2009)

7-10pm in which timezone?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 3, 2009)

oops, EST 

EDIT: Got my TE stick today and it feels AWESOME. Trying to break it in now since it's been a while since I've used one.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 3, 2009)

On now, then?

EDIT: Guess not. Fought 16xRyu, 5xSagat, 4xAkuma and Ken, one Cammy and a Sumo. Which is pretty much the usual, aside from the total lack of charge chars and a few UU dudes.


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2009)

god damn capcom, they delayed it again, the release for sf4 on pc 

now i gotta wait until the 7th of july


----------



## Maximo (Jul 4, 2009)

I finaly tried this game and it was pretty nice. The BGM soundtrack is catchy, graphics interesting and the whole fighting gameplay is enjoyable but sometimes veeeery difficult. If someone is able to beat Seth in Arcade on the highest difficulty lvl then I admire your skill. I have problems beating him on easy  . Maybe its bcs I play with keyboard ?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

At first Seth was hard, but now I can beat him no problem.  Playing people will help your game tons


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 4, 2009)

Easy difficulty Seth is harder than Hardest difficulty Seth. Though he isn't hard at all imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2009)

He was hardest with Dan and El Fuerte for me. Until I discovered that he doesn't block Dan's Tatsu. And El Fuerte was harder to do against Zangief if anything.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 4, 2009)

I found a Madcats stick here in Dubai for $120 US is that cheaper than what I'd find back home?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2009)

Depends on which. If it's the TE, cheaper. If it's the SE, more expensive.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 4, 2009)

I think it was white but I'm not sure there was a lot of them, I'll check again tomorrow to make sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2009)

If it's white, it's the SE. Meaning it's more expensive. Check if the characters are on the art, if they are, definitely SE.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 4, 2009)

Do you guys use gamepad or keyboard for PC ? I know gamepad is overaly better tool to play STIV but I wanna know if there is a possibilty that keyboard can be as good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol. Keyboard and gamepad?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 4, 2009)

It's only Dualshocks and Sticks here pal, and the unfortunate fellow with the 360 pad.


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2009)

i think i'll order myself a hori just so i can play on stick, i doubt i'll be able to play with game pads, can't stand it


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope you're on PS3, then. =p


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Stacy... was that the moronic bitch that was commenting about green-shorts Sagat in some other vids?


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 5, 2009)

PURPLE STUFF

@Hangatyr: Stacy is pretty low key, so probably not lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2009)

That Naomi is rather tappable.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 5, 2009)

1- Mariodood (Sagat)
2- AntiShoto (Honda/Gief)
3- Biscuits (Dhalsim)

Lulz.... 
I don't even play anymore and I could of easily won if I hadn't gone straight to losers after playing awful in my first match and then choking against Gief in Losers finals.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 5, 2009)

I just started using Balrog after getting my stick. He's surprisingly fun to play with now (never really liked him before). =D


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2009)

DS/Chie, which of you is on SFIV right now? Sent you an invite since you said you wanted to game. =p


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 6, 2009)

i got this on PC. can i play ppl on x-box 360?

the PC LIVE connection thing is listed as x-box that's why i ask.

i started playing with Sagat now. he's pretty good.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 6, 2009)

Getting on on PSN now, if anyone's interested. 

EDIT: GGs, Duy. Loved the Ryu matchup, since that one's always fun, but hated the Rog matchup, since it's so fucking boring. I need to work on it, though, as much as I hate it. 

Also, let me know if you ever need to work on the Sumo/Chun matchup, since it seems like I'm Mr. Dosukoi, where NF is concerned.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 7, 2009)

GGs to you jkingler.

Yea it was my first day tinkering with Chun. I don't know any of her matchups, just a bunch of gimmickie tricks. The Ryu vs. Honda matches were fun, I kept trying to Shoryu those headbutts on reaction but online lag doesn't allow me to have fun with that.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha, I was going to keep on doing them until they stopped working, but they never did. Online does have its downsides...


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2009)

sooo anyone else bought the game over steam 

having trouble installing it


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone on PC wanna run some games?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 7, 2009)

How is the connection on the PC version?

I might pick it up later this week.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 7, 2009)

Pretty good, if you play people with good connection there's literally no lag.


----------



## Emery (Jul 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> How is the connection on the PC version?
> 
> I might pick it up later this week.



Your PC better be beastly if you want to run SF4.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2009)

Emery said:


> Your PC better be beastly if you want to run SF4.



It ain't too bad, I think. I run WoW on max graphics and everything but I don't really care about the graphics in SF4. So if it has an option to tone down the graphics then I'll bring it down a bit because I still play SF4 on the PS3 on a regular flatscreen TV.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Gouki = Akuma.

For Gouken, play through arcade mode with Akuma and you'll unlock him if you meet the requirements of 2 perfects, three ultra finishes and no continues. For Seth you just need to clear arcade with everyone, including Gou[ki/ken].


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 8, 2009)

I always thought it was weird for siblings to have such similar names. I know these twis named Meena & Meeta.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

I think they mean something like Strong Fist (Gouken) and Strong Energy (Gouki), but I might be off here.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Gouki = Akuma.
> 
> For Gouken, play through arcade mode with Akuma and you'll unlock him if you meet the requirements of 2 perfects, three ultra finishes and no continues. For Seth you just need to clear arcade with everyone, including Gou[ki/ken].


 
wait 2 perfects and 3 ultras? 

ahh man that sucks on keyboards ..... ohh well guess i'll grind on easiest and 1 round


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Keyboard?


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2009)

i got 2 

one for trashing for sf4 and one for normal typing 

i'll get my arcade stick one of these days ... do any of you know where i could buy arcade buttons and sticks? i got this extra ps2 controller that i am not using xD

i am thinking of building myself one


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you got any experience with soldering, wiring and the like? =p


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Keyboard?



I tell you what, I actually agree with him for once!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 8, 2009)

There is something worse then a 360 controller, a keyboard.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

No, actually. At least a keyboard is responsive.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2009)

ohh god 360 controller are horrible, i have keyboard, ps2 controller + converter for usb and the 360

i hate the 360

ps2 i wana use, but the button layout and such are horride for playing sf 

and keyboard is currently my only option of playing it.

well i was looking through the shoryuken threads trying to find how to sodder hand hack my extra ps2 controller, but so far no luck.

maybe i'll check my local gamestore and see if they got any old ps1 controllers. with any luck i might hack a ps1 controller xD

i checked the prices on buttons and joysticks, and are they cheap or what? and a piece of wood can't be more than 10 euros or something at your local hardware store.

8 buttons 16 euros, joystick 10-20 euroes and some wires

so i am really thinking of making my own home made one xD

not hacking my 360 controller, since i only got 1 currently


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah... good luck with that.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2009)

you know i am too lazy to look through the shoryuken forum just to find out where they are hacking the ps2 controller.


 there is this fun function on the pc called testing. maybe i'll just use a piece of copper and short a few of the connections to find out which one of them are ground and connectors, and make my own little schematic xD


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

I wish they didn't waste the prettiest art style ever featured in a game on a fighting game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 8, 2009)

Republican said:


> I wish they didn't waste the prettiest art style ever featured in a game on a fighting game.



Is there any other kind?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm honestly thinking of just fucking selling Projectile Fighter 4.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 8, 2009)

Shoryu > Ultra isn't too hard on keyboard. Feels kinda awkward though lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm honestly thinking of just fucking selling Projectile Fighter 4.



You're just going to buy projectile Fighter 4: Second Edition in a year anyway so why not?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Well actually I was thinking of getting a PS3 with BallztothewallBlue.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 9, 2009)

If you're planning to get a Triple head to Best Buy and get the MGS4 & Killzone 2 bundle. That or wait until winter for a slim.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

Except, you know, I live in Holland.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Now your attitude makes no sense to me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> i got 2
> 
> one for trashing for sf4 and one for normal typing
> 
> ...



lizardlick.com

also, i heard amazon has hrap3s in stock at 100 dollars.. which would work with your pc since its usb.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Except, you know, I live in Holland.


Ah_                                ._


----------



## Naruto (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I finally got SF4. There's a couple new mechanics (that I can tell anyway) and the rest is the same as ever. Great for old fans, but I don't think it's gonna do much to grab the attention of new players.

Great graphics, but the music is so horrible that it cancels it out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

I actually like some of them. tbh.

The underpass stage and the snowy rail road or whatever stage, both have dope songs.


----------



## itoikenza (Jul 10, 2009)

Where does sakura's bg music play? I like that one!


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

Only when you face her as a rival in arcade (if anyone has her as a rival?), a few times you face her in various challenge mode matches, and randomly as the BGM at certain screens in network battle IE when you're looking for a match.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not the best person to be judging Street Fighter 4, as I am not a fan of the series. I respect what it did for the 2d fighters as a whole, but I dislike the character design and general theme of the series.

Speaking solely about capcom games, I prefer, say, Darkstalkers or Marvel Superheroes.

I can appreciate Street Fighter, but I don't _like _it.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 10, 2009)

Naruto said:


> Well I finally got SF4. There's a couple new mechanics (that I can tell anyway) and the rest is the same as ever. Great for old fans, but I don't think it's gonna do much to grab the attention of new players.
> 
> Great graphics, but the music is so horrible that it cancels it out.



I think it grabs the attention of new players very well. Ever since the game came out, the community has never seen such a big influx of new dedicated players.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm going to start maining Rufus.

Also, I still like 3S a hell of a lot more than IV. Maybe the next versions will improve on it. I sure as hell hope it's more than just milking, in any case.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 10, 2009)

3s is gaaaaaaay. Hated the game when I got into ST over a year ago.

Mo' Fireballs Mo' Fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm going to start maining Rufus.
> 
> Also, I still like 3S a hell of a lot more than IV. Maybe the next versions will improve on it. I sure as hell hope it's more than just milking, in any case.



It always takes a few tries to get the definitive version of a Street Fighter.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> 3s is gaaaaaaay. Hated the game when I got into ST over a year ago.
> 
> Mo' Fireballs Mo' Fun.



Was never able to get into ST.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

What about about Al...oh never mind. 



> Great graphics, but the music is so horrible that it cancels it out.


I agree, and whats more sad is there is good music in the game, but you can't use any of it. 

*Gets back on the Blazblue bandwagon of disappointment in SF4*


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 10, 2009)

The music's pretty good in this game! It's the console stages that suck. The arcade stages have GREAT music.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

They need to make a Speed Terror remix of Indestructible to replace the normal one with.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> ohh god 360 controller are horrible, i have keyboard, ps2 controller + converter for usb and the 360
> 
> i hate the 360
> 
> ...


Keyboard>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x360&ps2/ps3 pad. SFIV pad is solid though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2009)

Hahah, glad to see I'm not the only one here that dislikes SF4 music. It doesn't have the "classy" feel SF2 had. Even some of the tracks from 3S(Jazz ones) blow it away.

But damn, once you start playing Blazblue, hard to get back into SF4... Until the Evo hype starts rolling in.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Was never able to get into ST.



ST is the APEX of all fighters...well, I think so, lol...game is timeless.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

anyone on windows live who wants to game a little?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 11, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> ST is the APEX of all fighters...well, I think so, lol...game is timeless.



Yea, ST is awesome. I still play it time to time on GGPO with my friend.

It has to be the hardest fighting game I have ever gotten into.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hahah, glad to see I'm not the only one here that dislikes SF4 music. It doesn't have the "classy" feel SF2 had. Even some of the tracks from 3S(Jazz ones) blow it away.
> 
> But damn, once you start playing Blazblue, hard to get back into SF4... Until the Evo hype starts rolling in.


Yeah, I definitely liked the jazzy music from 3S more than SF4's soundtrack. Though, with SF4 I can play my own music so it's no big deal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

> Though, with SF4 I can play my own music so it's no big deal.



You can? How?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Just play music through the XMB menu (if your on PSN).

I've noticed a lot of people didn't know this, this was one of the reasons I bought the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh sweet, I'm going to try it now.

Damn it doesn't work for Blazblue though, I'll use my soundtrack from it to test on SF4. 

Edit:
I keep trying to air tech and barrier block. 

Not as great as expected though, if you could assign music to certain stages, that would of been awesome.

I'll just get me some Alpha themes and that should set up the mood nicely though.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Make a playlist and start it up when you boot SFIV, unfortunately you can't play music when you're playing online.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Make a playlist and start it up when you boot SFIV, unfortunately you can't play music when you're playing online.



What really? 

This all just got pointless.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh sweet, I'm going to try it now.
> 
> Damn it doesn't work for Blazblue though, I'll use my soundtrack from it to test on SF4.
> 
> ...



there are ways to change the music .... i think its in the tech section of shoryuken forum xD

i think i read it in there. at least the invicible song you can change to either blank or a different song i believe xD

btw do any of you play it on pc?

cause the few times i played it online, although i myself am getting 60fps, it seems the otherside is lagging and everything slows down really bad.

sometime its fun, since i see their attack and have time to counter attack, sometimes, its really bad can my timing all my commands then is off


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> What really?
> 
> This all just got pointless.



Headphones and a MP3 player work too.
Now rep me for my genius!


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

I can barely play online here, I'm in the UAE until the end of August and my current connection sucks balls, not to mention by the time I'm online all my friends in the Canada and the US are all asleep. 

Plus, I'm not even sure I will be talking the PS3 when I go back, my brother is staying behind and he wants to keep it here. I might have to trade my laptop for it. It would suck but he comes back in April anyways, plus I have a desktop at home.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 11, 2009)

I haven't played BlazBlue yet, but considering it's the spiritual successor to Guilty Gear, I expect the soundtrack to be fucking awesome.

By the way, I feel this screenshot must be shared:



It's actually a lot funnier in full res


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2009)

Funny character moveset swaps.

here[/B][/CENTER]


here[/B][/CENTER]


----------



## the box (Jul 12, 2009)

FUCK SETH  the hardest butthert bitch in the game damn my chun li cant do it


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

l2sweep nub.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

What the hell did he do to Cammy's face. 

Gay Boxer looks fun though.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 12, 2009)

I would pay for that version of SF lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm back to being a Fledgling Fighter.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2009)

John Choi!!!!!!!!

What verses can Stop TTGL (Tengen Toppa Guren Lagan)

Edit:
FUUUUUGGGGGGGG!!!!!

I was one game away from making Top 8 at the PC Arena tournament. There were like 10million Rufus and 0 Sagats at the tournament.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 13, 2009)

lol didn't I link you to that like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

Miami-Herald

Heh.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

Biscuits, come to the Entourage discussion if you watch it. It's not very active.

@link, I don't think either of them are overpowered, you just need to know their ins and outs. Actually Sagat is quite beastly, and Seth is hard to work around if you don't have any projectiles.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn you, H-Arrogant, damn you. 

I was going to take my victory over you till you "lost connection" on me.

Shame on you, just shame on you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

You lost connetion'd on me too, actually. Which is weird, considering how we had green bars.

I was amused at how you couldn't handle my nub Rufus, though. =p

I agree on Seth, and whilst SFIV is decently balanced, Sagat could do with some slight nerfs. Mostly to his healthy, and maybe to the damage of certain attacks.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, I didn't realise. 

Well, it is starting to get me to even think about spending my money on arcade stick now but I won't get it just for single game. 

Actually, I'd prefer to face your Balrog just because I HATE that fat friend, even more then Seth!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

BlazBlue, Tekken, Soul Calibur, many XBL Arcade games, etc. Hell, you can probably use it for footie games, too. Just make sure you get a decent quality one. I'd advise the Madcatz Standard Edition and just mod it with Sanwa/Seimitsu. 

And you'd prefer to lose rather than facing Rufus? =p


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> John Choi!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vote For UlquiHime
> 
> ...



Oh shit, when did you go to PC arena? I might go this week with utj.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2009)

When has Seth ever been considered overpowered? 

I only remember them banning Seth and Gouken at one point, and that was just silly.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Oh shit, when did you go to PC arena? I might go this week with utj.



I went yesterday on Sunday. That was my first time there for the tournament. I heard people go there on Friday or something for casuals so I might go with my friend Minh this week.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 13, 2009)

People go there for casuals everyday. This Friday is evo though soooo... this week is probably the best time to go. With that said, tonight Ed ma and Alex Valle are going.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

I envy you socal bastards.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2009)

Wish I still lived in California.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 13, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> When has Seth ever been considered overpowered?
> 
> I only remember them banning Seth and Gouken at one point, and that was just silly.



They are banned at EVO IIRC.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 13, 2009)

They're not. Sabin plans to abuse Seth's bullshit at EVO.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 14, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> People go there for casuals everyday. This Friday is evo though soooo... this week is probably the best time to go. With that said, tonight Ed ma and Alex Valle are going.



Yea I couldn't make it today. I heard Valle and Shady K went. I didn't even know Shady K was into SF4, thought that fool only played MvC2.

Oh big surprise the day of the tourney. Paul Lee came there to get in some casuals. I didn't know that guy played SF anymore. Damn he was hella old school. I use to see him a lot a while back when Camelot was still popular.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone have a site where they still have the mesh balltops?


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Jul 14, 2009)

i've decided to invest in an arcade stick, whats the cheapest decent one i can get?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> i've decided to invest in an arcade stick, whats the cheapest decent one i can get?



Cheapest =/= investing.

Get a HRAP or Madcatz SE.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








A work in progress. I just finished connecting the direction pad to the ps2 Type A controller. Will probably finish the arcade stick tomorrow 

then i can finally play SF4 on stick


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you going to make it a dual PCB stick? And what are you using as a case?


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2009)

nahh i am disabling the dual sticks or short circuiting them in this case 

err as casing currently i am using those filling things that you get when you buy a pc or laptop  

yeah i know i am cheap, but i think i'll go buy myself some wood later, right now i just want to experiment with the chip/controller 

more fun to hack the controller right now xD


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> nahh i am disabling the dual sticks or short circuiting them in this case
> 
> err as casing currently i am using those filling things that you get when you buy a pc or laptop
> 
> ...


So just a PS2 stick?

Yeah, real clean design that.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2009)

pretty much, it will be a ps2 stick without dual shock and L1/L2/Analog button

don't feel like connecting those xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Evo stream
zozoa


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 17, 2009)

For you Akuma players. It's a pretty old technique, but I just figured out how to do it lol.

Foreskin Restoration -Would you do it?



mystictrunks said:


> Evo stream
> Foreskin Restoration -Would you do it?



Nice. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 18, 2009)

4 AI players in the same pool as Daigo >_<


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't know about that set up, my brother's got another thing coming if he thinks he's memorized all my combos.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it HP xx 623PP?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that was one hell of a final match.  Daigo wins.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 20, 2009)

Shit was too intense.

GGs to Daigo. Ume-Shoryus too strong.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Daigo was losing on purpose to Wong's Boxer.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2009)

daigo gonna get some chebs tonight for that epic win. I was pulling for Sanford but alas.


----------



## delirium (Jul 20, 2009)

Finals were damn hype. I was salty when Sanford went down. Wanted to see that Cammy vs. Ryu after seeing him handle Dan from Japan. But damn did Justin put on a good show.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2009)

That was bawlin'.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2009)

Finals were dope. Had me biting my nails.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 20, 2009)

That was way to crazy. Never seen anything like it in my life. 

DAIGO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 20, 2009)

In honor of his victory.

I Need You to Love Me


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone know when they'll upload the match vids to YT, if at all? I managed to catch most of SSFIITHR but it was fucked up times with my timezone, so I had to log off before BB or SFIV.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone know when they'll upload the match vids to YT, if at all? I managed to catch most of SSFIITHR but it was fucked up times with my timezone, so I had to log off before BB or SFIV.



Every single Finals match.  Kinda choppy at times, but better than nothing.

D:<


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2009)

^Get that while you can. Finals will not be on YT for long, they want to sell those DVDs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2009)

Damn, Daigo vs J-wong was a great match, shame about Justin fucking up two very important moments.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2009)

They aren't releasing DVDs this year, instead they're gonna put it up on IGN where you need an Insider account to access the HD vids.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 20, 2009)

Just back from Evo and Vegas. Holy shit! :amazed

Justin came so close! And his character selection, and the stage selection...too perfect.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2009)

You were there, too? We all shoulda put a heads up as to who was going... ah well next year I guess.


The Drunken Monkey said:


> They aren't releasing DVDs this year, instead they're gonna put it up on IGN where you need an Insider account to access the HD vids.


Oh word? That sucks, but I guess it's overall cheaper than getting DVDs would be.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Clever title


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 25, 2009)

I beat Valle a match, my life is complete T_T


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ Who did you use? I assume he used his Ryu as usual.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 25, 2009)

Used Sagat. A Ryu ditto would be disastrous haha


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2009)

> You were there, too? We all shoulda put a heads up as to who was going... ah well next year I guess.


Yeah, most definitely. Post some pics of yourself from Evo, if you have any: then I can tell you if I saw you.


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2009)

Link removed

Some money matches in a hotel room at EVO with Daigo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 25, 2009)

delirium said:


> Taijin Kyofusho
> 
> Some money matches in a hotel room at EVO with Daigo.



God like footsies.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh and apparently Daigo's Bi. And Mago's Korean.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2009)

^Where'd that come from? Pretty random stuff.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 25, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Where'd that come from? Pretty random stuff.



From Valle. 

Daigo x Dan <3


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 25, 2009)

Daigo likes MEAT?! :amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2009)

Eh, he's Japanese. More liki mini-sausages.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2009)

lol what's with the new title


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2009)

Because JWong picked Boxer and failed hard. =p


----------



## jkingler (Jul 26, 2009)

The dancing you may've missed at evo: 

Hotfile


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jul 26, 2009)

Surreal _Honda VS Honda_ fight at the latest SFIV Nakano TRF Tournament in Japan. 
  

The backyard


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 26, 2009)

French announcer is awesome but damn that was some other ish. I was looking so hard for that flying headbutt at the last second lol. nothing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Yeah, most definitely. Post some pics of yourself from Evo, if you have any: then I can tell you if I saw you.



I don't think I have any.. didn't bring a camera, I'll ask my friend if he took any or not.

Also, speaking of dancing at Evo, I was at a club sat. night and J Cole randomly popped up and battled me. lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2009)

Here are some of my pickups from the weekend at Comic-con 2009.  Good times, btw!



STREET FIYTAH FO!!!  Comic-con exclusive PS3 Fightpad, JP SFIV OST, SFIV Poster, and the 20th anniversary SF Legends artbook.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 30, 2009)

How to do ultra combos that require charge. I can do all combos that requres 2 half circles but the charge combos i dont understand


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> How to do ultra combos that require charge. I can do all combos that requres 2 half circles but the charge combos i dont understand



Charge while you're comboing into it. Like during Balrogs headbutt to ultra start charging as soon as you headbutt starts.


----------



## Tash (Jul 30, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> How to do ultra combos that require charge. I can do all combos that requres 2 half circles but the charge combos i dont understand



For the straight back and forth motion ones, like chun li and rog basically charge back (or down back) go forward, back again and forward again, then press the button.

For guys like guile it's a little more complicated.

charge down and back, slide the joystick forward and down, then back and down again, then push it up diagonally and press the button.

The motions are a little hard to do quickly but you get used to it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Charge while you're comboing into it. Like during Balrogs headbutt to ultra start charging as soon as you headbutt starts.



No, you do not seperate charge the Headbutt and the Ultra. You Headbutt while retaining the charge for Ultra more like it.

Using the numbpad keys as a the input commands you:

Charge 1, 4, 7+Fierce, slide from 7 back to 4 then, 6, 4, 6+PPP or KKK

You never left the premisis of the back charge during the Headbutt so this allows you to juggle the Ultra after the Headbutt.


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Because JWong picked Boxer and failed hard. =p



link me the vid xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2009)

Tash said:


> For the straight back and forth motion ones, like chun li and rog basically charge back (or down back) go forward, back again and forward again, then press the button.
> 
> For guys like guile it's a little more complicated.
> 
> ...


Eh, for Guile the best motion is a smooth 1232147.


Duy Nguyen said:


> No, you do not seperate charge the Headbutt and the Ultra. You Headbutt while retaining the charge for Ultra more like it.
> 
> Using the numbpad keys as a the input commands you:
> 
> ...


You can also go back to 1 for charging, as I always do.


*ED!*t: Kyasurin Yakuto got negged for the way she looks This shit works!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You can also go back to 1 for charging, as I always do.



Yea I do too, but it was for the sake of explaining.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 30, 2009)

Sticks and modding is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Real men use a PS3 controller


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't brought this up yet in here, but West Coast got fucking raped. 
EAST COASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 30, 2009)

SUXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2009)

Toua said:


> Sticks and modding is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Real men use a PS3 controller



Yup, even though the game came out in arcades first.

I still got hope in West Coast.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> SUXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Tell em how you beat Ed Ma @ AI, son.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2009)

Toua said:


> Sticks and modding is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Real men use a PS3 controller



And hating on sticks is for pussies.





Seewutididthur?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Because JWong picked Boxer and failed hard. =p



Actually, now that I rewatched the video. Justin's Boxer is pretty solid, just using the basics. I would say it's even better than Gootecks' which I formerly considered him to be the second best Balrog in America.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2009)

Eh, Jwong dropped the ball on BnB moments, though. Failing to Ultra after an headbutt, etc. =/ I don't consider him a better 'rog than Goo. Better overal player, most likely, and more versatile, but not a better boxer.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 3, 2009)

Japanese 3v3

Ajax midfielder Jan Vertonghen coveted by Bar?a


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone else get the feeling that the SFIV populous is dropping rather hard?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 6, 2009)

Online it's been dropped. People come to realize it's more fun to just play locally.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup. Online is absolute garbage.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2009)

And to think SF4 would be at its peak after Evo.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 6, 2009)

I mean BlazBlue did online damn near perfect to me and i have almost NEVER had lag issues in the game. I have NO idea how they start off like shit in the intro and then the fight is like flawless. I love it. lobbies, easy invites, passing, recording at will, spectating.

I did pick SF4 up again tho last week. I just missed it....and I find myself sucking again.

And I dunno about Goo being a better Rog than Wong....maybe...but i guess its just that JWong was ridiculous with the spacing poking basic footies game that his Rog outshined Gootecks in my eyes.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 6, 2009)

Uhhh Gootecks is in a mean slump. Part of why he's getting a lot of shit recently.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2009)

Slump? Nah, he just got exposed. Everyone can play the game now.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 6, 2009)

That's definitely true. His game really hasn't leveled up though. This is from personally playing him.


----------



## Emery (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think the community died at all.  SRK is still up and running pretty damn strong.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 7, 2009)

Shiiieeeettttt, the arcade about 3-4 blocks away from my house finally got SF4. The setup is fucken nice too.

I think I am almost officially done with online play now because of that.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 7, 2009)

Take pics of the set up! I heard they got Vewlixes!


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 7, 2009)

IMO I wish SF4 would have waited longer to hit console. I hadn't seen arcade comp in my area like I did from late August/early September-Feb 16th in so fucking long.. I wish it could have been more than 6 months.


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2009)

Arcade comp is all I know. You kids and your new fangled online technologies. The place I hit up though is a college and since it's summer everyone is home. But it'll pick up in a few weeks so it's cool.

I wish I could play some Sakura though. =/


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish it was delayed so we didn't have to settle with this fucked up netcode. Really, Capcom. Whoever you put in charge of that is FUCKING RETARDED.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 7, 2009)

yea netcode is fucked up, i spend more time looking for matches than actually playing


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 7, 2009)

ZmG



> Capcom to be announcing some arcade SF4 related news after SBO. Distribution channels saying the new sf4 will NOT have an upgrade kit.



Poor arcades, fucking Capcom.


Also

ZmG

3 Daigo matches, 3 3s vids up.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2009)

No upgrade kit meaning they have to purchase entirely new cabinets or something?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2009)

I just started watching Gooteck, Daigo and Justin Wong SF4 videos. Gootecks is a tank with Balrog.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 9, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Online it's been dropped. People come to realize it's more fun to just play locally.



i play it localy like 90% of the time. i hate online. though its been decent as of late


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are pics of the setup Chemistry:


The pics up on top are actually digital scrolling pictures, pretty cool huh?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 9, 2009)

delirium said:


> Arcade comp is all I know. You kids and your new fangled online technologies. The place I hit up though is a college and since it's summer everyone is home. But it'll pick up in a few weeks so it's cool.
> 
> I wish I could play some Sakura though. =/



You must be in Cali.

East Coast has no arcade scene. Even before online gaming, once console ver hits it just becomes a gathering thing. Which is cool and all, but, then you so rarely get new opponents to come through.

CF is the exception, but, New York is outta my way. =\


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2009)

Those cabinets are the Tokyo Game Action's Blast City Cabinets. O_O


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 10, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Here are pics of the setup Chemistry:
> Link removed
> 
> The pics up on top are actually digital scrolling pictures, pretty cool huh?



OOOooo very nice. I wonder if the card readers work! Ironfist is buying me an IC card, so we shall see =D


@EDIT: nm, cards only work in Japan


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> You must be in Cali.
> 
> East Coast has no arcade scene. Even before online gaming, once console ver hits it just becomes a gathering thing. Which is cool and all, but, then you so rarely get new opponents to come through.
> 
> CF is the exception, but, New York is outta my way. =\



So true. There is no arcade scenes in maryland.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 10, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Those cabinets are the Tokyo Game Action's Blast City Cabinets. O_O



Yea TGA went out of business I heard so they had a liquadation sale on all of their cabs. My place happened to buy it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> OOOooo very nice. I wonder if the card readers work! *Ironfist is buying me an IC card*, so we shall see =D
> 
> 
> @EDIT: nm, cards only work in Japan




I am? :amazed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2009)

^Yes you are! You and your drunken Sagat style! Never had DPs been so brutal.

Might as well get this done.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

That was fucking hilarious. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 10, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea TGA went out of business I heard so they had a liquadation sale on all of their cabs. My place happened to buy it.



TGA flooded....
I was fortunate enough to go there once last summer.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> You must be in Cali.
> 
> East Coast has no arcade scene. Even before online gaming, once console ver hits it just becomes a gathering thing. Which is cool and all, but, then you so rarely get new opponents to come through.
> 
> CF is the exception, but, New York is outta my way. =\



Haha, yeah, I'm in Cali. NorCal though so it's not like it's AI or Denjin or anything. But having arcade comp is definitely nice. You got the spot's regulars who you can level up your game with and then the occasional foreigner who's also pretty damn competent in the game and who you can test your tricks on.

And no lag tactics lol.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 12, 2009)

SFIV phone straps! This is the future!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2009)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh yea.

Too late for that

Who's going?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 13, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Oh yea.
> 
> like he did when Kakashi went under water.
> 
> Who's going?



I'm probably gonna go. Might even get a room for one night to get drunk and play casuals.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm probably gonna go. Might even get a room for one night to get drunk and play casuals.



See you then. Better go to the pool party!

@EDIT: A Rufus/Viper team wins SBO vs Iyo/Shiro


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 18, 2009)

Finally got this game (a little late, but I got a good deal).  Anyway, it's amazing.  

I played Alpha 3 back in the day, but it's been so long I forgot all the moves.  So when I first started playing IV it was frustrating.  But after getting the hang of it again, I love it!  They've done a great job with some of the new characters (Abel, C.Viper) and the look of the game is amazing.  They kept the 2-D awesomeness but brought in a subtle feel of three-dimensionality.  Anyway, yep lots of fun.  Oh, but Seth is annoying.  Gotta get to work on getting Akuma and that other hard-to-unlock character.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone have links to those SBO vids?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 18, 2009)

Local play is still going well but that of course depends on your area and if there is even a spot for people to gather. Playing online for so long has kinda screwed me playing offline though.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 19, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Anyone have links to those SBO vids?



There was no SBO stream. Gotta wait for DVDs.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 19, 2009)

FFFFFUUUUUU...

Thanks anyways.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 19, 2009)

Thread title is A+



Kitsune said:


> Finally got this game (a little late, but I got a good deal).  Anyway, it's amazing.
> 
> I played Alpha 3 back in the day, but it's been so long I forgot all the moves.  So when I first started playing IV it was frustrating.  But after getting the hang of it again, I love it!  They've done a great job with some of the new characters (Abel, C.Viper) and the look of the game is amazing.  They kept the 2-D awesomeness but brought in a subtle feel of three-dimensionality.  Anyway, yep lots of fun.  Oh, but Seth is annoying.  Gotta get to work on getting Akuma and that other hard-to-unlock character.



If you haven't already.

Set Arcade mode to 1 Round, on Easiest difficulty setting. Shit's a piece of cake after that. Get in one solid sitting to unlock everybody



jkingler said:


> Anyone have links to those SBO vids?



SBO Vids are out?

It wouldn't be the official SBO DVD because that isn't released until like October. I've only seen one SBO video so far and it was a grainy video of Daigo being eliminated. SBO doesn't allow outside footage to be taken, unless the person has press clearance or something.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 26, 2009)

If you have a gamepad or a joystick yeah. If not get it on console.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't have gamepad, joystick or console. Only desktop with keyboard.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 26, 2009)

I heard it was brutal to play on keyboard, but SFIV is a great game. I used to play SF Alpha on my desktop keyboard and it wasn't bad, but the "game" has changed in IV. It's your call.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 2, 2009)

FINALLY got my Tournament edition arcade stick and I sit down to have a great time playing, about 2 minutes in I get the "Please reconnect controller" message, 5 seconds later, the stick automaticly connects again, and this keeps happening every 2 minutes.. -.-
I am SO pissed right now..


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 2, 2009)

Those sticks have a warranty. Go get a replacement.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2009)

Open up the top and disconnect and reconnect the wiring, I've had it happen to me, and that fixed it right up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> I don't have gamepad, joystick or console. Only desktop with keyboard.



Fucking upgrade yo shit son.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 3, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Fucking upgrade yo shit son.



You know any place that sells upgrades for free?


----------



## Ziko (Sep 3, 2009)

Delivered my fight stick back today, the were sold out so I won't get a new one until Monday or Tuesday  I am SO sad right now...


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2009)

haven't played in like 4 months...i'm legitimate shit in this game now.


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2009)

woot i finally broke 1000 battle points


----------



## Ziko (Sep 5, 2009)

Damn, using a fighting stick is HARD! I freaking jump when I try to move forward! And I have big trouble executing ultras!

No online play for me for a while, I have to practice this thing


----------



## Hellion (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay I have started using Boxer as my co-main with Cammy, but I am getting murder by ryu's. 

The main problem is that I can't close in on them. i use the head butt and turn punch to close the dstance but I can't really seem to get a solid advantage


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

Alright bitches, got a new PS3 so I can send you your asses! PSN in sig.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Okay I have started using Boxer as my co-main with Cammy, but I am getting murder by ryu's.
> 
> The main problem is that I can't close in on them. i use the head butt and turn punch to close the dstance but I can't really seem to get a solid advantage



You just gotta be patient. Instead of HB and TAP, use a combination of Neutral Jumps and FADC to get around projectiles. You'll be building up meter whilst they're left behind. Most will get impatient before long and jump in, at which point they can easily get a HB to the face, and then you can juggle your ultra (which you might have by now) for REAL CAPITALIST DAMAGE. Make use of your best, safe weapons. LP is amazing and LP straights are great, too. You can beat Hadoukens with them from time to time. If they are just keen to stay away and throw fireballs, then just get in, inch by inch. If you Neutral Jump, your jHP can be steered forward and backward with the directional input. Use this to get some damage in and then go back to fireball evasion, making them come to you.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 7, 2009)

Please tell me that my game isn't the only one that keeps freezing after 3.0. For two days now I can't get it past the CAPCOM logo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2009)

Didn't you say you had trouble with the Slim?

Protip by me: NEVER update your firmware until at least a week. Remember 2.8?

Or you can just go on the official PlayStation forums and ask.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, SF4 is the main problem I've had with my slim. I'll have to go to my cousin's place to see whether it's the disc or the console. I've also had freezing while browsing and looking for online matches in MvC2. Pretty much anything requiring that you go online.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm trying to get back in the swing of things. Anyone want to hit me up, it would be very helpful. 

XBL: blme6


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 8, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Okay I have started using Boxer as my co-main with Cammy, but I am getting murder by ryu's.
> 
> The main problem is that I can't close in on them. i use the head butt and turn punch to close the dstance but I can't really seem to get a solid advantage



Don't use the Headbutt or TAP to get close. I only use the Jab Headbutt to build meter when he throws a Strong or Fierce Fireball. Just Focus absorb and build meter off the Fireballs and use the Neutral j.Fierce to gain slight ground.

Your main objective is to get within range of your s.Roundhouse to shut down and/or trade with his Fireball. Walk in and out of his c.Forward range and counterpoke with a Sweep or s.Roundhouse when given the chance. Never jump at Ryu if he has a good and secured distance, you cannot afford to get Shoryued cause Boxer has a shitty wakeup game.

If you corner him and secure a good life lead, you can pretty much sit on your ass right outside of his c.Forward to counterpoke and Headbutt through his Fireballs. Always c.Fierce all his jump-ins and never go for close Jab Straights which can be Reversal Shoryued. Also refrain from using the Overhead Dash Punch cause that can easily ruin your whole gameplay.

Basically if you control both of Ryu's main poke being the Fireball and c.Forward you have won more than half of the battle.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

It's safe to throw in an EX overhead sporadically, though. Or at least, it has been in my matches.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys.  

I finally was able to pull off the headbutt/Ultra combo in a match  BUT I can only do it from the left side. 

I am still kind of surprise how much fun I am having playing as Boxer.  I had initially picked him up because my friends were kicking my ass when I picked Cammy because I had her as my only main. So I went to the character that our group hardly play as, and they are all having a hard time beating Boxer.  I think it just throws them off because when I play Cammy I rush down, but with Boxer I just turtle til they get pissed and capitalize on their mistakes. lol


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn SFIV feels so sluggish after playing lots of 3S. Need to head back to the arcade to level up some. Justin Wong is coming to town soon. Doubt the locals would put up a fight considering Marn stomped the comp when he came down a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 9, 2009)

I managed to do it a few times as well but I couldn't connect the whole combo like how some Balrog players do online. I can't really mixed up the straights and uppercuts to keep damaging.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 10, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I managed to do it a few times as well but I couldn't connect the whole combo like how some Balrog players do online. I can't really mixed up the straights and uppercuts to keep damaging.



To juggle the Ultra after the Headbutt you have to whiff one of the punch before the last hit. Balrog does 5 reps during the Ultra. You have to whiff one the rep before the 5th hit. Most people just like to whiff the second rep, like me.

I like to go for KPKKK. However against Honda and Balrog, always go for PPKKK. "K" stands for holding the Kick button so he can do the uppercuts.

If you want to juggle the Super after the Headbutt just hold Kick all the way. It is trickier in the corner with the Super because you have to let the opponent fall a little lower than usual if you want to do in the corner.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2009)

You can do KKKKK with the ultra, too, but, I think it's character specific / screen position specific.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

how do you shut down vega/claw with ryu?

i am having trouble with claw and all his jumping/wall jump and that back flip thing he does to avoid damage

and his crouching roundhouse is save on block? pissing me off


----------



## blackbird (Sep 10, 2009)

I hate Zangief. So much.

Poor little C.Viper couldn't do anything against his manly bear hugs.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

Azhra said:


> I hate Zangief. So much.
> 
> Poor little C.Viper couldn't do anything against his manly bear hugs.



jump back? get distance? don't you have anything with some invisibility frames?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> You can do KKKKK with the ultra, too, but, I think it's character specific / screen position specific.



KKKKK is only doable if there will be no walls hit by the juggling char during it, that's why KPKKK is safer. Although sometimes you just gotta do PPKKK


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> how do you shut down vega/claw with ryu?
> 
> i am having trouble with claw and all his jumping/wall jump and that back flip thing he does to avoid damage
> 
> and his crouching roundhouse is save on block? pissing me off



Feel free to throw Fireballs at Vega if he's not sitting around charging. This should be a pretty easy match for Ryu, because Vega has some extremely shitty Anti-Airs so you can press much jump at him and cross him up all day if you want. If he back flips walk towards the flip and just sweep him when he stops.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Feel free to throw Fireballs at Vega if he's not sitting around charging. This should be a pretty easy match for Ryu, because Vega has some extremely shitty Anti-Airs so you can press much jump at him and cross him up all day if you want. If he back flips walk towards the flip and just sweep him when he stops.



are air pokes (jab) save? i noticed on noob players that i can poke them out of their air wall jump attacks

since shoryuken seems to fail me more often when i try to punish them on their air wall jumping attacks


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

Managed to get SF4 working again. I deleted the game data and re-installed it so it's up and running again, so hit me up for some matches.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Managed to get SF4 working again. I deleted the game data and re-installed it so it's up and running again, so hit me up for some matches.



is that pc version?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

Playstation


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 10, 2009)

Azhra said:


> I hate Zangief. So much.
> 
> Poor little C.Viper couldn't do anything against his manly bear hugs.



Scissmo Hammer all day

*ching* HAA *ching* HAA *ching* HAA (super jumps away)


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2009)

That thing does insane chip damage.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

Hangatyr, you bought a PS3 didn't you? Do you have SF4 for it?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2009)

No. And I don't plan on it. SFIV netcode is poor enough as is on 360, I doubt it'll improve on PS3. Plus I don't care for buying the same game twice.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

What do you have for it?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2009)

Xbox      360.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> and his crouching roundhouse is save on block? pissing me off



-12 frames on block. You can even punish this with Ryu's ultra.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Xbox      360.



I meant what games do you have for your PlayStation.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2009)

Killzone 2 and InFamous. Not extremely fond of either. Also have BlazBlue, but no arcade stick yet, so I haven't bothered.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> -12 frames on block. You can even punish this with Ryu's ultra.



that's weird, i can't punish him with a c.roundhouse

the sliding kick is claw's c.roundhouse right?

i tried punishing it after blocking a few times and he was always safe afterwards, really pissed me off


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone else pleasantly suprised by the PC version? _Extremely_ polished and runs brilliantly even on low-mid spec PC's. No lag/slowdown whatsoever online either.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone else pleasantly suprised by the PC version? _Extremely_ polished and runs brilliantly even on low-mid spec PC's. No lag/slowdown whatsoever online either.



as long as you keep 3+ bars i had no trouble with frame rates.

i've played a few games with 2 bars and it does lag online

it becomes so low, its difficult to play

btw what's you gamer card id? let's play some times


----------



## blackbird (Sep 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> jump back? get distance?



I try but C.Viper in particular has no ranged attacks that doesn't leave her within melee range and there he's a one-man Russian Bear Cavalry.   



Muk said:


> don't you have anything with some invisibility frames?



Does not compute! Explain! (please )


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Killzone 2 and InFamous. Not extremely fond of either. Also have BlazBlue, but no arcade stick yet, so I haven't bothered.


Did you get that 80gb bundle? You should rent/buy MGS4 to see what all the rave is about. You got a PS3 at a good time, Uncharted 2, Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2, Gran Turismo 5 and Assassin's Creed 2 (with playstation exclusive content) are on their way.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 11, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone else pleasantly suprised by the PC version? _Extremely_ polished and runs brilliantly even on low-mid spec PC's. No lag/slowdown whatsoever online either.



Yup, it kicks ass. And it has mods! *loves his character skins*
I have both the Xbox 360 version and the PC version and I play the PC version the most!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Did you get that 80gb bundle? You should rent/buy MGS4 to see what all the rave is about. You got a PS3 at a good time, Uncharted 2, Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2, Gran Turismo 5 and Assassin's Creed 2 (with playstation exclusive content) are on their way.



I got the Slim. Don't care about Uncharted or Ninja Gaiden. I will probably get AC2 for PS3, but MW2 is gonna be on 360.


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2009)

Azhra said:


> I try but C.Viper in particular has no ranged attacks that doesn't leave her within melee range and there he's a one-man Russian Bear Cavalry.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not compute! Explain! (please )



any sort of special moves or ex-moves that allows you to pass through 1 attack without taking damage, has some sort of invisibility frames

c viper should have something like that. also don't you have that ground pounding attack and the flaming air kick?

they should give you plenty of distance between you and zangief's bear hugs


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> btw what's you gamer card id? let's play some times



*Toffe3m4n*

Same as my 360 gamertag.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 11, 2009)

*@ Azhra:* Invincibility frames refers to the frames in which you cannot get hurt. For example, the first couple frames of a Shoryuken is invincible, no matter how hard you try it you cannot hit the character out of it during the couple of frames in which it is invincible. This is very visible when you see Bison or Blanka do their EX Scissor Kicks and EX Ball through Fireballs. With timing (not very hard) they can pass through fireballs with these moves because it has invincibility frames on it.

For Viper, her EX Seismo has a significant amount of invincibility frames on startup which allows her to use it when Gief is close to push him back and super jump cancel away.


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> *Toffe3m4n*
> 
> Same as my 360 gamertag.


*wf2v68d8cqypxfj* is my game tag


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2009)

Laporta: ''Catalunya wil be the next country of the European Union''

7th place, 4 reverse OCVs =D


----------



## blackbird (Sep 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> any sort of special moves or ex-moves that allows you to pass through 1 attack without taking damage, has some sort of invisibility frames
> 
> c viper should have something like that. also don't you have that ground pounding attack and the flaming air kick?
> 
> they should give you plenty of distance between you and zangief's bear hugs





Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Azhra:* Invincibility frames refers to the frames in which you cannot get hurt. For example, the first couple frames of a Shoryuken is invincible, no matter how hard you try it you cannot hit the character out of it during the couple of frames in which it is invincible. This is very visible when you see Bison or Blanka do their EX Scissor Kicks and EX Ball through Fireballs. With timing (not very hard) they can pass through fireballs with these moves because it has invincibility frames on it.
> 
> For Viper, her EX Seismo has a significant amount of invincibility frames on startup which allows her to use it when Gief is close to push him back and super jump cancel away.



Thank you very much both of you. Very enlightening. I'll try it out and report back. ^.^


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2009)

how do you escape the abel chain attack, where he attacks u twice high and then goes for grapple?

i can block the chain, but am unable to escape the grab?

how do you escape the grab at the end?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2009)

I think you need to mix up blocks. Standard one is high, low, high, I think.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> how do you escape the abel chain attack, where he attacks u twice high and then goes for grapple?
> 
> i can block the chain, but am unable to escape the grab?
> 
> how do you escape the grab at the end?



I think the first hit in the rekka is mid hit, can be blocked high or low.

2nd hit can be an overhead or a low hit and I think the ensuing grabs are like throws and can't be blocked, could be wrong on that though.. I don't play much Abel comp.

Don't quote me on it, but, I believe you can hit him during start up of the second rekka if you have something fast enough / invincible.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2009)

Last hit can be blocked as long as the second was.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 15, 2009)

All 3 hits are completely blockable. The player can alternate between high & low to try and fool you but if you block the first hit you can usually jab or SRK him out of the combo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 15, 2009)

If you live near it come and attend the tournament I'm about to hold on Sunday the 20th.

Tournament thread:
*coughs*

Arcade thread:
*coughs*


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2009)

Link removed

I'm surprised you guys aren't talking about this.



> Returning from SF3: Ibuki, Makoto, and Dudley
> Returning from SF2: DeeJay and T-Hawk
> Returning from Alpha: Guy, Cody, and Adon
> in addition to 2 completely new characters.



Considering the original thread was deleted at SRK on top of the poster getting a C&D letter... what's your take? =P


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 18, 2009)

They're the most requested characters and Capcom already said T.Hawk and Dee Jay existed in some form.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> All 3 hits are completely blockable. The player can alternate between high & low to try and fool you but if you block the first hit you can usually jab or SRK him out of the combo.



oh you can jab him out of it? didn't know that.

i usually have little to no trouble blocking the first hit, i just didn't know you could jab him out of the combo or srk punish him


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2009)

Waiting for full confirmation until I say anything... I'd rather have more completely new characters than some returning ones....


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> oh you can jab him out of it? didn't know that.
> 
> i usually have little to no trouble blocking the first hit, i just didn't know you could jab him out of the combo or srk punish him



Might be fuzzy on the jab portion but I know for sure you can SRK after you block it. Need to be quick though else you'll eat the second hit.

As for the list, looking forward to it if it's indeed true. The fact that it's completely gone is fishy so either Capcom got wind of it or the original poster realized his info was false and asked it to be erased. Hoping the former is true.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, DUDLEY

Now introduce a better net-code and removal of input leniency, and I'll actually have to buy that shit.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 18, 2009)

Dudley! I wish this would be a dlc, if not there should be a trade-in deal with something like "trade in SF4 and get Dash for $20" that's considering if this is even real.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> oh you can jab him out of it? didn't know that.
> 
> i usually have little to no trouble blocking the first hit, i just didn't know you could jab him out of the combo or srk punish him



You can reversal SRK him after the first blocked hit of his Rekka. The other trick is to just block the first 2 high and only go low if you see him do the sweep. The sweep is ridiculously slow.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 18, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> FUCK YEAH, DUDLEY
> 
> Now introduce a better net-code and removal of input leniency, and I'll actually have to buy that shit.



Removing the input leniency will make some people have to relearn some moves since they are used to the shortcuts. Which is a good thing since it always fucks me up when I go back to 3S. And no more of that grab the sky shit when I'm trying to Ultra with Abel.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 19, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Removing the input leniency will make some people have to relearn some moves since they are used to the shortcuts. Which is a good thing since it always fucks me up when I go back to 3S. And no more of that grab the sky shit when I'm trying to Ultra with Abel.



Nah, remove that leniency bs. Also remove auto correcting when you get crossed up; hate that shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 19, 2009)

Remove the leniency and the game would be much better. You know how many time I get Teleports instead of Ultras? Ends up costing me matches and shit.

But really though, just powerup Supers and remove Ultras entirely. Game would be soooo much better.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 19, 2009)

Now let's hope those new characters(if real) will actually be good.
'cuz Dudley is the shit. Just wish they would have returned my man Alex.

Oh well, my roomie is gonna spazz when he returns from vactation, he uses Makoto and loves the char to death.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

Or go back to the SF3 system instead of the SFII super-bar system with EX-moves added.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Or go back to the SF3 system instead of the SFII super-bar system with EX-moves added.



Meh.
The whole "choose your SA" thing wasn't all that great, once people find the best they're gonna stick with it anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

It's more about the stocks than anything, anyway.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Remove the leniency and the game would be much better. You know how many time I get Teleports instead of Ultras? Ends up costing me matches and shit.
> 
> *But really though, just powerup Supers and remove Ultras entirely. Game would be soooo much better.*



^THIS! remove input leniency (or at least have the option to) get rid of the Ultras and auto-correct and THEN we have somethin to play!


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 19, 2009)

The Super bar system is fine. It's Ultra that makes shit retarded and makes Sagat, Ryu and Rufus so retarded. You can be raping Sagat/Ryu all match and they land 1 uppercut or trade and there goes 50%+ of your life just cause they were getting Ultra and super meter while you were fucking them up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

They just need to adjust the way you get focus meter.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe have it revolve around blocking rather than taking damage or something?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 19, 2009)

Nah, that'll just promote turtling even further.
The game already rewards turtles. Rog would be even stronger if it was like that, since he just downbacks all day anyway.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Maybe have it revolve around blocking rather than taking damage or something?



Focus attack.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 19, 2009)

If it was only by using Focus attack, that Ultra builds up would make Ultra pretty useless. Which is fine by me!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Focus attack.



Heh. That's my main source of focus against Shoto's anyway.


----------



## delirium (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldn't mind getting rid of ultras.

Only cause Guile's is shit and I can't abuse that shit to top tier 

Also, where the fuck is my Karin?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

It would be nice to just give Guile a normal charge-super/ultra motion, as a starter. =p


----------



## delirium (Sep 19, 2009)

lol for real. I started going back to the arcades last week. Played a gief and got backed into a corner. Could have won the match but 3 months rust wouldn't let me pull the ultra out of my ass on his stupid jump ins. 

Sonic Hurricane instead, please?


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 20, 2009)

I want three supers choices. Like in mVc2. Also conversation between characters like when you meet your rival in arcade was awesome, they should amplify that. And Ken's rival being Rufus instead of Ryu and Ryu's rival being Sagat even though at this point in the storyline he should be focused on beating Akuma was stupid.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2009)

If we're going with 3 SA, I'd prefer the SFIII system, with the various stocks.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2009)

LETS GO RUMORS!!!



			
				Stolen from Capcom-Unity Forum said:
			
		

> - Guile has Sonic Hurricane
> 
> - Everyone has two Ultras at once. No selection. COmmands don't overlap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 24, 2009)

All these rumors make the new version seem really silly.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2009)

From gizzaf:



			
				fubarduck said:
			
		

> Apparently the new game engine feature is called "Tadan Saving" (多段セービング) in Japanese which implies a multi-hitting or multiple-level focus attack.



With all these supposed changes, it'll probably feel like a different game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been out of SF4 scene for a while, but the new one is being called Dash? 

and they pick Cody over Rolento? 

Adon though, fucking awesome.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Sep 24, 2009)

looks like i'll have to relearn the game all over again


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> All these rumors make the new version seem really silly.



Real talk.

Gief having air 720... come on now.. 

I'll believe all this when there's loke test vids of it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, DUDLEY.

Let's hope Rolling Thunder becomes his Ultra, and is less-suck than it was in 3S. If it's like Boxer's, that'd be orsum. Rolling Thunder and Rocket Uppercut. The latter needs rose petals and sparkles.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 24, 2009)

1 super and 2 Ultras?.....Imma reserve judgement until I see some gameplay...also som confirmation that all this is true.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 24, 2009)

It would be cool if some of these rumors were cool. I'm welcoming the 2 Ultras. Getting tired of seeing the same one.


bbq sauce said:


> Real talk.
> 
> *Gief having air 720... come on now..
> *
> I'll believe all this when there's loke test vids of it.



Now thats just funny.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2009)

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2009)

Considering the changes SFIII went through from New Generation to 3rd Strike, some of those rumours sound plausible. As of now, seems like something we're gonna need to buy new entirely instead of DLC.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 24, 2009)

All of these changes just sounds silly.

Here are some of my thoughts on on changes toward the current system:

-Make Sagat's s.Roundhouse whiff on crouching characters.
-Increase the hitbox on Sagat's arm during Tiger Shots.
-Remove Sagat's ability to juggle a f.Roundhouse on trade; FADC is fine.
-Buff damage on Akuma's Super.
-Make Ken's s.Strong similar to Ryu's.
-Make Shoto's or atleast Ken's s.Fierce safe on block.
-Buff Sim's Drills and Headbutts.
-Increase Blanka's throw range or slight increase in damage.
-Decrease range on Gief's Jab Green Hands so he can absorb Fireballs easier.
-Give Honda his little ass splash normal move in SF2 that allows him to float forward.
-Increase range on Honda's Slaps. Kinda like CvS2.
-Buff Vega's s.Roundhouse so he can use it as an anti-air.
-Increase Vega's walk speed.
-Buff Guile's Flash Kick.
-Buff Guile's speed on various normal moves.
-Decrease amount of Ultra meter gained by getting hit.
-Slightly increase amount of Ultra meter gained by Focus absorbing.
-Replace or buff Ultras for a majority of the cast. 

Wishful thinking list:
-Remove Ultras
-Give Balrog a crossup.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 24, 2009)

I want 3 supers.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2009)

Fubarduck on NeoGAF, real credible source apparently, has confirmed alot of those rumours. Also, new game is one year after SF4 and it's gonna be SSF4. :S


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 24, 2009)

SUPER STREET FIGHTER FOUR! I think *Street Fighter 4 : 2nd of many strikes* would have been better.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2009)

I got accustomed to the "SFIV: Dash" nickname.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Fubarduck on NeoGAF, real credible source apparently, has confirmed alot of those rumours. Also, new game is one year after SF4 and it's gonna be SSF4. :S



Yeah Fubar is credible. He's a really good player from TX who owns his own Arcade in Austin I believe. He's fluent in Japanese so he'll be able to read and translate shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

Link removed

Apprently it's a legit photo, if you look at the bottom right at the poster you'll see a big silver "S" for Super.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2009)

T Hawk is also on the screen in the back. ~__^


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

That was the point! I was pointing out the poster to further it's credibility. A lot of people are saying it's shopped though.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 27, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> 2
> 
> Apprently it's a legit photo, if you look at the bottom right at the poster you'll see a big silver "S" for Super.



AWESOME!!! Can't wait for it! Even though I suck at the game it's just that fun!

But I do get why people say it's fake, T.Hawk do look a bit weird, but otherwise I don't see any other problem. 

And I've never seen that poster before. Hmm, it looks like Ryu is in the bottom left corner and someone is kicking him... Any thoughts on who?


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 27, 2009)

So I started playing this stuff. Fucking Seth is kicking my ass on easiest. There has to be something weird going on with the controls because I shoryuuken a lot when I want to hadoken, which makes me die a lot from enemy fire.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2009)

What controller do you play with?

Also, learn to block and use your c.hk.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

^Easy inputs FTW!


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> What controller do you play with?
> 
> Also, learn to block and use your c.hk.



Keyboard on PC  I can't even find a way to switch the key layout from ASDZXC.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2009)

...keyboard?


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, you know, those things you have on PCs.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

T.Hawk is on the Poster too, if you look closely. People are still debating on who the might be with the brown glove.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 27, 2009)

Now you have to show me more closely on who is where!


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

Look at the guy on the right. Look between his hands at the poster. You'll see T.Hawks jacket and jeans on the poster.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55AX99va2QA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 27, 2009)

Saint Seiya: Episode G


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Luinwen



Fingers Cross

T-Hawk and Dee Jay (Maybe Guy to some extent)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh fuck shit...please Cody, please be in there.

I promise I'll even drop Rog for you. Even if he gets a crossup and a the option to FADC out of a Headbutt.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 28, 2009)

> the option to FADC out of a Headbutt.



gdlke, you know you wouldn't give that up!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 28, 2009)

Who wants to watch me turtle and drop combos!?!?!?!?!?!!?

Here

Yes I know I missed my Anti-Airs...


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2009)

Learn how to do jab ultra.


----------



## whitecrowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Check out these 2 videos I recorded a while ago:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1h7FcD07jQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30L8A60MyUU[/YOUTUBE]

Also, this guy has some interesting stuff on his channel:
this site

*sorry if this is old, it's been a while since I haven't posted


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 28, 2009)

This shit just got real
Man, look at T-hawk, dude's huge
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## whitecrowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's another one:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolno.

Troll attempt rating: 0/10.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 28, 2009)

I am really liking how T. Hawk is looking. I hope he's competitive. Also, Juri is kinda reminding me of a fit, young, badass version of Rita Repulsa.


----------



## whitecrowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Troll attempt rating: 0/10.



Oops my bad ^^
Didn't even pay attention!

It's way too early to say, but would Juri's design be inspired by:


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm falling for Juri already. Loves me some bad girls. :ho


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 28, 2009)

whitecrowz said:


> Oops my bad ^^
> Didn't even pay attention!
> 
> It's way too early to say, but would Juri's design be inspired by:



OMG!!! I am so very happy now! 

T.Hawk looks perfect but his mug shot is a bit weird (I hope they change it!) and I love Juri's design!

And I guess that Juri is based of Jolyne Kujo, from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure! Just look:


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh shit...more purps!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2009)

Me thinks Juri will be my next leading lady.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 28, 2009)

Now let's see some Dee-Jay....


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2009)

interesting. now to wait for more chars >_>


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2009)

Cody and Guy

and I'm getting it.


----------



## Akira (Sep 28, 2009)

T Hawk can fuck off, where's Dudley?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 28, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:
			
		

> Now let's see some Dee-Jay....


He's around...





along with an interview with some gameplay footage...



and an article with the full version of that teaser.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 28, 2009)

Life is GOOD now....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 28, 2009)

Alright, that interview definitely sold me. Pre-ordering SSFIV as soon as I can.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 28, 2009)

I love that he said that it will be a disc but not the full price of a new game!!!


----------



## Barry. (Sep 29, 2009)

Now this is going to be fun.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2009)

Sigh...I almost stole a game from Ken I and Alex Valle today. 

Yay for Deejay!!!


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Sep 29, 2009)

Super Street Fighter IV website has been updated:
twat


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 29, 2009)

so it looks like there might be 8 new characters in all. i hope yun and ibuki are among the remainig 5.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 29, 2009)

link

God DAMN look at Juri go, and those Ultras... wow.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> (read from the point where it says "sharingan =/= genjutsu immunity") i've made this clear in a past post
> 
> God DAMN look at Juri go, and those Ultras... wow.



Their Ultras look pretty cool. I can't wait to see some gameplay of Juri and how her pokes are. One thing for sure is T.Hawk's s.Roundhouse got nerfed, so sad.

Also I heard T.Hawk's music in the background hopefully we get to hear the character music in regular play now.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 29, 2009)

She reminds me of Kim from KOF


----------



## jkingler (Sep 29, 2009)

I am fucking EXCITED!


----------



## Superstars (Sep 29, 2009)

They need to fix some characters before adding new ones though. Bison is just straight garbage in this game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 29, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> hopefully we get to hear the character music in regular play now.



FORREAL.

Also, Bison isn't bad in the current game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2009)

Superstars said:


> They need to fix some characters before adding new ones though. *Bison is just straight garbage in this game*.



What in the world.....................

Aaaaaanyways, new trailer:
Eternal_S

Deejay can cancel his c.Strong!!!
c.Strong links off c.Jabs!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2009)

That's better.

That first trailer was fucking retarded.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 29, 2009)

MAX OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck shit...

SSF4 does not have an arcade release. There goes the arcade scene. Good job at bringing it back to life and destroying it within a year. So sad.

Can I get your digits?

Says it at 4:40.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 29, 2009)

Lulz, not even an update for the arcade? Good shit Capcom.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2009)

That'll probably get changed around when Japanese players start suicide-bombing the Capcom HQ.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 29, 2009)

super.....max out......



i'm mad they added the super already goddamn lol. the max out part is just overkill.

EDIT: Deejay will beast if they aren't changing the focus system any. I haven't been keeping up with shit.

and somebody needs to be shot, whoever is making the character designs. Axel is the only one who's worked so far. Fuerte would work better if he wasn't fuckin runnin around wit pots and pans. Juri aint bad but she should be in KOF Maximum Impact or sumshit....

the wait begins.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 29, 2009)

Looked like he had maracas in his character intro, lol...his english voice is gun be horribly hilarious.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 29, 2009)

If he aint sayin SPAIN everytime he throws, they fucked up big time.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 29, 2009)

They'll bring new characters like Juri or characters from old street fighter games like T Hawk.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 29, 2009)

Slightly better quality version of the new trailer.

such as this


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Slightly better quality version of the new trailer.



Thanks for the better quality video.

I am so hype for DeeJay.

DeeJay wishlist:
-Don't rape his slide.
-Don't nerf his normals.
-Upkicks into Ultra.
-s.Strong keeps good startup and gets more active hitting frames.
-c.Forward is cancelable.
*-Charge Kick's first rep goes over low pokes.*
*-Rehire his old voice actor.*


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2009)

Definitely hyped over this, originally I decided not to do competitive SFIV since it took me forever to get a PS3, but with the news of this game I definitely plan to be playing it competitively.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 29, 2009)

Can he cancel low forward in ST? I doubt his slide is as good as in ST.
If he has that shit Sim better get a buff on all his drills.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Can he cancel low forward in ST? I doubt his slide is as good as in ST.
> If he has that shit Sim better get a buff on all his drills.



Nah, it wasn't cancelable in ST. It would be sick if it was, cause that shit was a sweep too. Yea, I have a feeling they're gonna totally nerf his slide.

I hope Sim gets his drills buffed too.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope they buff Honda's headbutt so it can like...absorb Ultras and shit.

Ryu -"METSU! HADOUK-
E.Honda -"DOUSKOI!!!"
*KO!!!*
Ryu -""


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 29, 2009)

I want 3rd Strike's jazz music. Especially Dudley's stage theme. 

"Let's fight like gentlemen." Has to be his one liner before each match. 


Also Ken's ultra needs some fucking set ups already.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 30, 2009)

It's more useful than fucking Honda's, at least.

Also, BUFF UP VEGA!!!!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 30, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I want 3rd Strike's jazz music. Especially Dudley's stage theme.
> 
> "Let's fight like gentlemen." Has to be his one liner before each match.
> 
> ...



You can set up Ken's ultra just like Ryu and Sagat's, except it doesn't do as much damage.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 30, 2009)

Just make it so all the hits land regardless if it's counter hit or not. Just nerf the damage a slight bit.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 30, 2009)

Fuck, I'm so pumped for this game. Time to get back on the SFIV scene. According to some guy, the second new character is an Arab named Hakan, who is a grappler obsessed with oil.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Just make it so all the hits land regardless if it's counter hit or not. Just nerf the damage a slight bit.


This is what I meant, just the Shinryuuken damage is weak.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 30, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Fuck, I'm so pumped for this game. Time to get back on the SFIV scene. According to some guy, the second new character is *an Arab named Hakan, who is a grappler obsessed with oil*.



You can take that so many different ways 

But seriously, I got a question. Is Deejay and T.Hawk both charge characters? I never had a chance to play a street fighter where either one was in it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 30, 2009)

DeeJay is mostly charges. T.Hawk is like Zangief.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool. Guess I won't be trying T.Hawk....and I like Deejay's combat style. I'll try him out. Btw, Juri has the sickest Ultra so far.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 30, 2009)

T.Hawk has a DP though instead of Lariat. 

Also Is that All Zetsu?
Empire/nyc vs Souther Cal at Bar fights II.

I really don't see Southern Cal winning, especially now since Art's been in Japan for a month and he raped Southern Cal a few months back (except Combo Fiend's Viper).


----------



## whitecrowz (Sep 30, 2009)

Juri vs T.Hawk (with T. Hawk's theme)


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JBLYxnKuvs[/YOUTUBE]




sidenote: Though he says it's a console-only game, I'm sure we can expect arcade owners & players put enough pressure on Capcom to release the game in arcades.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 30, 2009)

whitecrowz said:


> Juri vs T.Hawk (with T. Hawk's theme)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow, they presented their new character in South Korea.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 30, 2009)

I am starting to enjoy charge characters, and from the look of it Juri is gonna be one


----------



## zebas1 (Sep 30, 2009)

you see juri going to crouch to stand very fast when they try to do the ultra, so i dont think she is charge, OH GOD DONT LET HER BE CHARGE,

 she qualifies as main for me. 

she likes spiders, spiced food and BIG TITTIES, 

thats what her bio said anyways


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

The person playing her reminds me of most Kens online.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 30, 2009)

At first glance her pokes looks pretty okay. Her c.Short seems to hit extremely far that's for sure. That standing straight kick of her looks really good though. Couldn't tell if she had a good crossup either cause this fool didn't know how to play. I'm just afraid she's gonna turn out to be a gimmick character and just plain suck.

I wish the guy knew how to do moves, cause I wanted to see some of her other moves as well. She did some kick move that kinda looks like a projectile but he did it at melee range so I can't tell. Her super looks like complete shit though, it whiffed once even on hit. I also wonder how she's gonna combo into that Ultra of hers.

*@ Biscuit:* The hell man? I live in SoCal and I'm the self-proclaimed best Balrog player in the world.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 30, 2009)

i pray that juri is not a charge character either.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 30, 2009)

What's wrong with charge characters?

If every character was a charge character I think a majority of the players will actually learn how to think and play now since they can't mash out their moves.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

Charge characters IMO are faaaaaaaaaar easier to learn and play with than the motion characters, especially if you're 1st learning how to play with a stick.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2009)

after switching to charge for so long, goin bk to shoto style can be meh sumtimes.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 30, 2009)

For me the move to charge has allowed me to stop and think about what I will do next.  It is also harder to accidental Ultras and such.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 30, 2009)

charge characters can also make u more inclined to learn the normal attacks, their properties, range and shit. since u can't just come to some dumbass conclusion that a shoryuken will solve all ur problems...at least it did for me.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 30, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Charge characters IMO are faaaaaaaaaar easier to learn and play with than the motion characters, especially if you're 1st learning how to play with a stick.



Real talk.

When a first got the stick, I couldn't play as motion characters smoothly. Then I picked up Balrog on a whim and now I can play decently with him and motion characters. I don't know the connection between charge characters, the stick, and playing better as motion characters but it's there.


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 1, 2009)

So the title to this thread should be changed to Super Street Figher IV?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2009)

Not until Dudley is confirmed. Before that happens it's still Mediocre Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 1, 2009)

Pfft I doubt they'd add a sf3 character... but who knows


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Not until Dudley is confirmed. Before that happens it's still Mediocre Street Fighter IV.



Dudley, sorry but the position for a black boxer is already taken


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2009)

If they add no SF3, Ono needs to die even more.

Dudley > Balrog. And he's Indian, not black. Balrog/M. Bison isn't black either, more like brown.

Plus, ya know, they play absolutely nothing alike. If there's room for umpteen DPing, FBing Asian shoto's, there's room for Dudley.


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 1, 2009)

I know they don't play alike but the odds of having two boxers seems unlikely.
I mean I know 3 out of the 8 characters they've added... But who knows. I won't be surprised if they add Yun / Yang.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 1, 2009)

i cant believe a new street fighter  why couldnt they justbe downloadabe content
what are they gna do for the guys who already have sf4?


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 1, 2009)

Ono promised it wont be the regular retail price. So I'm guessing 30 bucks or so.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 1, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> charge characters can also make u more inclined to learn the normal attacks, their properties, range and shit. since u can't just come to some dumbass conclusion that a shoryuken will solve all ur problems...at least it did for me.



Any player worth shit is familar with their own character's normals plus a huge majority of the cast's. Special attacks don't usually make the characters really good, they usually just put them over the top. Chun li in 3S is a really good example and so is Dhalsim in any of the Street Fighter IIs

Charge characters do need need to use normals more effectively cause you can't always have a charge ready or stored. That's why Rog has such godly pokes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 1, 2009)

setoshi said:


> I know they don't play alike but the odds of having two boxers seems unlikely.
> I mean I know 3 out of the 8 characters they've added... But who knows. I won't be surprised if they add Yun / Yang.



You do know you're talking about a game with 5 shoto style characters (6 if you count Sagat, since he's just a shoto on steroids), right?


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 1, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> You do know you're talking about a game with 5 shoto style characters (6 if you count Sagat, since he's just a shoto on steroids), right?



You're actually right, we do have shitload of shoto characters lol. Excuse me, it's late here. I'm not thinking straight.

Don't talk about Sagat... I hope they bring him down a tier, no improvements.

I know a lot of people requested Dudely but how will we fit into the story?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2009)

His dignity rips a hole in the space-time continuum, creating an infinite amount of Dudleys.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

setoshi said:


> I know a lot of people requested Dudely but how will we fit into the story?



Car gets stolen by.....Gen, he wants it back, boom, fits right into whatever the hell's going on


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 1, 2009)

Im Guessing the last remaining 5 spots will be

Adon
Cody
Guy
Rolento or Karin
New Character


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 1, 2009)

New news (from Capcom unity):


> Oct 1, 2009 -- 1:02AM, Truest Strike wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: Here's the site it was taken from: Sussy you need to find your way to my cp again <333
And Dee Jay is up on the jap site!


----------



## whitecrowz (Oct 1, 2009)

On the following trailer Juri does a very weird FADC @ 1:47


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6juIcBjT0g[/YOUTUBE]




Could be her Ultra start up, or a special move, or something new about FADCs?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 1, 2009)

whitecrowz said:


> On the following trailer Juri does a very weird FADC @ 1:47
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What's an FADC? Anyway, I guess it's one of her specials, since she's much closer to Bison when she does the ultra (she's almost in his crouch O.O)


----------



## whitecrowz (Oct 1, 2009)

Focus Attack Dash Cancel.
You see @ 1:47 Bison does cr. LP and Juri absorbs the hit with a Focus Attack but instead of doing a regular Back Dash she does a very fast dash and with longer range.

So is this a new feature? Like a 'Super Back Dash' specific to all or some characters?

Did she cancel the FA by a special move instead of a dash?

OR is it simply one of her special moves with FA properties? (most likely I guess)


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 1, 2009)

who in the world is hakan???


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a new Focus Attack feature in the game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 1, 2009)

I also noticed that a while back too but I forgot to mention it.

I think that is just a move that has absorb and not a FA. You see a stream of purple light animation coming from her eye so it kinda seems like her own signature move.

By the way, Juri's FA looks fucken horrible. In another video it shows the full animation and it was so damn slow.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2009)

lol the super font is the same as  when it was street fighter 2 

they are totally doing SF2 homage here


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 1, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Any player worth shit is familar with their own character's normals plus a huge majority of the cast's. Special attacks don't usually make the characters really good, they usually just put them over the top. Chun li in 3S is a really good example and so is Dhalsim in any of the Street Fighter IIs
> 
> Charge characters do need need to use normals more effectively cause you can't always have a charge ready or stored. That's why Rog has such godly pokes.



exactly what i meant. i'm just saying from watching some friends (who aren't worth a shit) they found themselve using normals a whole lot more and trying see which ones were best for different situations, just cause they could just spam some special. When they chose a shoto tho, they complete disregarded the normals outside of jab lol. so if i was to try to teach someone some street fighter i'd throw them on a charge character first.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 1, 2009)

Am I the only one that likes Dee-Jay's Ultra and feel that T. Hawks in underwhelming.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

After closer inspection, I don't think that's Dee-Jay's Ultra...it lacks the flashy, cinematic finish all the other Ultras have (Yes, I've seen the start up animation for the ultra at the beginning, but I think that was a case of video editing) I'm guessing its a super...that or his secondary Ultra *shrugs*

T.Hawk's is hella lacking tho, lol.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 1, 2009)

I wonder how they are gonna handle the rebalancing. I know Sagat will be retooled but I hope they don't take him down too far.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 1, 2009)

i'm pretty sure no matter what they try to do to Sagat he'll always be an upper.  thats just how it is in sf.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 1, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> who in the world is hakan???



Ah, he's another new character. He was in the same leak that told us about Juri (before any screens). So most are assuming that he is the second secret character. He's an Arab wrestler obsessed with oil XD

EDIT: More stuff: 


> - They're redoing all the intros and endings for all characters - 2:20
> 
> 
> - They're also adding Tournament/Lobby and Spectator mode - 1:10
> ...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 1, 2009)

^In the video posted above. Juri can juggle her Ultra off that divekick of hers and I was right, she does have a fireball. There seems to be two kind of it just like Gouken's where she can make it go horizantal or diagonal. 

Again, that Super of hers looks total ass. It whiffed again even when he comboed into it.


----------



## whitecrowz (Oct 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Again, that Super of hers looks total ass. It whiffed again even when he comboed into it.



Yes I noticed the same thing lol, like Ken's ShoryuReppa in I-don't-remember-which version, Arika's SF EX perhaps


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 1, 2009)

whitecrowz said:


> Yes I noticed the same thing lol, like Ken's ShoryuReppa in I-don't-remember-which version, Arika's SF EX perhaps



Yea, Ken's Shoryureppa in 3s whiffs if you're not close enough. It whiffed on a max range c.forward xx Shoryureppa, that shit was so horrible. It sometimes even whiffed on a c.short short xx Shoryureppa.


----------



## whitecrowz (Oct 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, Ken's Shoryureppa in 3s whiffs if you're not close enough. It whiffed on a max range c.forward xx Shoryureppa, that shit was so horrible. It sometimes even whiffed on a c.short short xx Shoryureppa.



 I guess nobody even cared about picking SA 1 in the loc test

On topic:

I made a video a few months ago, focusing on Hit confirming with counters, and really thought it would improve my game a lot but in the end it doesn't change a damn thing :s except maybe making sure you don't miss Abel's forwad kick --> dash --> fierce link and some other stuff on wake up...

Anyone uses the "counter" inscription that pops up to visually confirm a combo (I say visually because I know some people 'sound confirm' stuff)?


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M29jV5vlYw[/YOUTUBE]




Yo Duy, check out a violent Gouki combo in the end 



Also, about SSFIV, Biscuits stated that there's a new feature with regards to FAs, any news about that? (don't feel like scrolling through 10001010 pages on SRK lol)


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 1, 2009)

gouki combo was tight. 

...i haven't touched this game in forever....Ryu fuckin teleports now lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 1, 2009)

*@ whitecrowz:*Those were some pretty interesting stuff. Didn't know about the Ryu thing at the end. Maybe I'll try to pull it out when I mess around next time at the arcades. 

It's kinda hard to hit confirm off the counter hit message to be honest, it worked back in the GG games because the announcer screamed out "counter!" when you landed one. I play Rog so most of my hit confirming is pretty easy, the only "hard" one if you will is c.jab, c.short into whatevers. Even then it's not that hard. Back in 3s, I would just look at the animation and in a sense "feel" the hit. 

Also there is very little to be known about the rumored new Focus system. Supposedly it's called Tadan Focus, which refers to something like "mult-hitting" Focus.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2009)

Might as well bring parries back if it's gonna be multi-hitting.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 1, 2009)

Fuck parries. Parries would make Guile, Sim and a few others useless.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2009)

Actually I just read they weren't gonna change Focus Attacks much except some changes in frames...


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 1, 2009)

Dok is ma boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2009)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Ah, he's another new character. He was in the same leak that told us about Juri (before any screens). So most are assuming that he is the second secret character. He's an Arab wrestler obsessed with oil XD
> 
> EDIT: More stuff:



hakan? doesn't sound lika an arabic name .. but if what you say is true, i need to see him .. i bet he is Persian, they are the closest to wrestling in the middle east. shiek rip off


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 1, 2009)

don't we have enough grapplers in this game???


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

Umm...what like.....2 and a half? compared to 6 shotos? if anything, we don't have ENOUGH grapplers.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2009)

SF4 already has Gief/Honda/Abel/Fuerte all who have command throws add in Hawk and that other guy and that's 6 fuckers with command throws. Grapplers are annoying as fuck especially if your character doesn't have a reversal.


----------



## GrimeWire (Oct 2, 2009)

Hoping they tweak Chun Li, improve the range of m.kikonen, improve the health slightly, make ultra fully connect if first hit lands etc


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

I should neg you for that. So annoying that 'tards keep posting that as confirmation of Dudley, ignoring several blatantly obvious signs of failure. >_<


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 2, 2009)

I actually posted it for you just because I know you want Dudley so bad  I knew it was a fake but it's still pretty impressive. I just had to post it lol


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not impressive, it's retarded. Not to mention it won't fool anyone with half a brain.


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 2, 2009)

y so                  srs?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

Because you have no dignity.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 2, 2009)

setoshi said:


>



WOAH! HELL YES! I BELIeVE!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> SF4 already has Gief/Honda/Abel/Fuerte all who have command throws add in Hawk and that other guy and that's 6 fuckers with command throws. Grapplers are annoying as fuck especially if your character doesn't have a reversal.



Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> SF4 already has Gief/Honda/Abel/Fuerte all who have command throws add in Hawk and that other guy and that's 6 fuckers with command throws. Grapplers are annoying as fuck especially if your character doesn't have a reversal.



grappleres are needed. to counter projectile spammers. abel was sweet, el feurte was annoying. and you never know he might be a counter guy like geese.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 2, 2009)

Khris said:


> *grappleres are needed. to counter projectile spammers*. abel was sweet, el feurte was annoying. and you never know he might be a *counter guy like geese*.



Wait...what?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

Khris said:


> grappleres are needed. to counter projectile spammers. abel was sweet, el feurte was annoying. and you never know he might be a counter guy like geese.



 Everyone has a like three ways to counter projectiles except for Honda and like two other characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Wait...what?





mystictrunks said:


> Everyone has a like three ways to counter projectiles except for Honda and like two other characters.



ppl bitchin about grappleres i needed to spout out some shit 

anyways, juri seems uber win.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

The only thing SF needs is more Dudley.

And Stephen Fry as the announcer.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 2, 2009)

It also needs Dan Forden appearing in the corner shouting "Toasty!" whenever you pull off a 13+ combo


----------



## jkingler (Oct 2, 2009)

Guh. Don't get me started on Honda and projectiles. 

LP headbutt and/or buttsmashes - something needs to go through fucking fireballs already.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 2, 2009)

Khris said:


> ppl bitchin about grappleres i needed to spout out some shit
> 
> anyways, juri seems uber win.



Lol, no man. I'm laughing cause of the things you said. Sagat rapes Gief and Honda. Abel doesn't do too well against him either and Fuerte loses easily by one random Shoryu FADC Ultra.

Ryu does damn well against the mentioned above as well, with the exception of Abel and Gief where it's even. So I don't see what you're saying about these characters with command throws being a counter pick to the strong fireball characters of the game. 

*@ jkingler:* I think Honda just needs his floating butt splash normal move like in Hyper Fighting so he can hover over Ryu's fireball, and let Headbutts or at least Jab Headbutt going over Low Tiger Shots. Another plausible solution is to let his f.Roundhouse knockdown like in CvS2. He can set up some trade situation to get a knockdown.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Akuma rapes every grappler in the game..


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2009)

You can't tell me you don't love watching gief chase Akuma around for 90 seconds


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 2, 2009)

delirium said:


> You can't tell me you don't love watching gief chase Akuma around for 90 seconds



Not as much as watching him chase Seth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Lol, no man. I'm laughing cause of the things you said. Sagat rapes Gief and Honda. Abel doesn't do too well against him either and Fuerte loses easily by one random Shoryu FADC Ultra.
> 
> Ryu does damn well against the mentioned above as well, with the exception of Abel and Gief where it's even. So I don't see what you're saying about these characters with command throws being a counter pick to the strong fireball characters of the game.
> 
> *@ jkingler:* I think Honda just needs his floating butt splash normal move like in Hyper Fighting so he can hover over Ryu's fireball, and let Headbutts or at least Jab Headbutt going over Low Tiger Shots. Another plausible solution is to let his f.Roundhouse knockdown like in CvS2. He can set up some trade situation to get a knockdown.



i dunno about you, but i have managed to win against a very tough ken user with abel.. and zangief's piledrivers do too much damage, which is fair. anyway, on a personal note; my cammy fucks any projectile user


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2009)

Khris said:


> i dunno about you, but i have managed to win against a very tough ken user with abel.. and zangief's piledrivers do too much damage, which is fair. anyway, on a personal note; my cammy fucks any projectile user



Abel takes the majority from Ken, imo. Ken is horrible. 
Oh and I like my random select over your Cammy for free.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 2, 2009)

Hopefully I'll main Ken again if they speed up his dashes and give him his forward roll, but it would have to be much quicker than Abel's. And his 3rd Strike Jinrai-Kyaku super I'd love it as a ultra too.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 3, 2009)

Khris said:


> i dunno about you, but i have managed to win against a very tough ken user with abel.. and zangief's piledrivers do too much damage, which is fair. anyway, on a personal note; my cammy fucks any projectile user



Your skill on beating these random Ken scrubs online means very little to the rest of the world to be honest. 

Sasuke.

Mind you, Itabashi is one of the best Zangief players out there. Nova while still good is no where near the level of Sagat play like say Mago.

You can also enjoy Mago handle the matchup against Gief with his Sagat.
Sasuke.

It's pretty damn free.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 3, 2009)

According to Sabin, who's been in Japan for a month or so says the Gief vs Sagat matchup is 6-4 over there except against Mago. Gief vs Mago is 7-3, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2009)

Even at high-level Sagats are dull to watch. =/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Your skill on beating these random Ken scrubs online means very little to the rest of the world to be honest.
> 
> anime-link.net
> 
> ...


no man, i don't play online, its pretty far than other players around the world so its very laggy, at our country there are some really great players, but our potential is chained because of our laggy online mode.


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 3, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Guh. Don't get me started on Honda and projectiles.
> 
> LP headbutt and/or buttsmashes - something needs to go through fucking fireballs already.



Honda needs armor for ex headbutt i think

Juri gets a boob job


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 3, 2009)

i just hope the balance sagat in SSF4. i mean all supposely "good" sagat players do is spam his projectiles. that match with gief and sagat was boring as hell.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 3, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i just hope the balance sagat in SSF4. i mean all supposely "good" sagat players do is spam his projectiles. that match with gief and sagat was boring as hell.



There's more going on than just spamming tigers.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2009)

Like f.HK.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 3, 2009)

And Tiger Knee.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 3, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i just hope the balance sagat in SSF4. i mean all supposely "good" sagat players do is spam his projectiles. that match with gief and sagat was boring as hell.



He "spammed" it because he knew that the position the opponent was in was an impossible position to jump over. Weak Sagat players think they can get away with Sagat's fireball and just gets beasted and cornered on. Sagat's fireball is fine, it's just that his damage output on trades and FADCs are too much. Tiger Knee needs it's startup hitting frames change as well.

It's more important for the weak to get stronger than the strong to get weaker in my opinion.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 4, 2009)

Stop bitching about Sagat, really. 
Sagat and Eddie from GGXXAC are the weakest top tier characters you'll run into. Sure they're the best, but they're far from beatable and all you require is knowledge of the matchup to beat them. 
In Japan, Sagat is constantly getting raped by Akuma.

Here in the states there's no really good Sagats so you'll never see him up there.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 4, 2009)

^Somuchdamage and LI Joe? They're the two best Sagat's in the states that come to mind.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 4, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Somuchdamage and LI Joe? They're the two best Sagat's in the states that come to mind.



They're good but not "that" good. Sagat is really hard to play at high level. I haven't even heard of a Sagat player winning a major tournament in the US ever. There weren't even a Sagat in Top 8 at Evo this year. Too bad Mago had problems with his Visa thus making him miss Evo, cause that shit would've been pretty free for him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 4, 2009)

True... I guess one reason would be Sagat isn't a popular character over in America, unlike Japan where he's the most used... A lot of people use Balrog in America, though... But he's just so limited and not as great as he once was. Even with the new standing jab into an ultra he has.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 4, 2009)

is there any new news about SSFIV? anyone......


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 5, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is there any new news about SSFIV? anyone......



Nope, no leak, no nothing.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 5, 2009)

Just found out that, Gen has 2 ultra finisher (Btw how do you do it)

and does anyone else have 2 ultra finishers?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 5, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Just found out that, Gen has 2 ultra finisher (Btw how do you do it)
> 
> and does anyone else have 2 ultra finishers?



Gen gets a different Ultra depending on his stance. He is the only character with 2 Ultras at the moment. You can go into your character move list when you pick Gen to figure it out.

*@ The Drunken Monkey:* I bet the reason Sagat is not popular in America is because we're not as good to control his zoning and it is too hard. We're American, we're lazy like that. However, in America, Balrog is extremely popular because he is super easy to play.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 5, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Just found out that, Gen has 2 ultra finisher (Btw how do you do it)



Gen has two styles, each style has an ultra.
No one else has two ultras in SFIV.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 5, 2009)

i love zangief

soo awesome to knock seth out

 however i lost online to a guy who was using dan


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 5, 2009)

^

Never doubt the power of the one they call "Dan"


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 5, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> ^
> 
> Never doubt the power of the one they call "Dan"



i couldnt go sleep becuase of it....that totally ruined my day yesterday


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> i love zangief
> 
> soo awesome to knock seth out
> 
> however i lost online to a guy who was using dan



...


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 5, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Somuchdamage and LI Joe? They're the two best Sagat's in the states that come to mind.


They're the best Sagats, sure but that's only cause the top players opt to play other characters. Ryu/Akuma/Rufus/Viper/ROG/SIM
Neither of them are top players. If you have a good footsies game and experience against Sagat you'll shut them both down.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 5, 2009)

character predictions for SSF4:
i think that based off the character story cutscenes from SF4, these will be the next characters to make the roster

Adon
Yun and/or Yang
Charlie Nash
Karin


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 5, 2009)

sooo wat was the point of me buying sf4  if theres gna be a btr 1 ?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 5, 2009)

I will take the challenge for him


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 5, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> sooo wat was the point of me buying sf4  if theres gna be a btr 1 ?



If you didn't buy the first one, the upgrade would've never came out.........


----------



## jkingler (Oct 5, 2009)

^Exacta. 

I hate when people whore things out to milk consumers, but that isn't the case here. For Ono, this is truly a labor of love, and there is a ton of fan input and fan consideration going into these sf4 games. 

Long story short: Pony up and buy the sequel or don't. It was made for us but we don't have to buy it. I plan to, though. And as soon as I can, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll buy it if it has Dudley.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2009)

There's going to be a special treat for the ones that have the original copy of the game too, says Ono.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 5, 2009)

ill buy it jkingler

but why couldnt it have been a DLC instead lol


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2009)

Because it's too damn big for DLC.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 5, 2009)

^ Not only that but not everyone has a Ethernet connection to support a DLC.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hellion said:


> ^ Not only that but not everyone has a Ethernet connection to support a DLC.



i guess your right

man cant wait to use T hawk

*hahahahha*
[YOUTUBE]8uIBRApifR4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 5, 2009)

^Dude sounds just like Lupe, LOL....


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 6, 2009)

arhhhggg still waiting for Hakan concept design to be leaked =[


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 7, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Any chance one of the new characters include Goutetsu?  That would be fucking awesome.



it could happen, they did bring gouken back from death

highly doubt it though =[


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 7, 2009)

Isn't Gouken essentially supposed to be Goutetsu? Unless I'm mistaken...


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 7, 2009)

He's Akuma's and Gouken's teacher.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 7, 2009)

And he's eviler than Akuma, right?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> He's Akuma's and Gouken's teacher.



OOHH... I got them mixed up, my bad.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if the car or barrel challenge are returning?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't think this game will be properly balanced. There are some characters you have to bust your ass off to get a win while with others.. easy to pickup and easy wins.. shouldn't be that way. Online training mode would be great and more stages from previous games. They should show some EX character love too. I can see that grappler have some story with hakan and el fuerte and skullomania story tied together somehow. Feb is a long way but not sure if i would pick this up depends what other dlc/games coming out.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> And he's eviler than Akuma, right?



Nobodies eviler than Akuma.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2009)

Tears said:


> I don't think this game will be properly balanced. There are some characters you have to bust your ass off to get a win while with others.. easy to pickup and easy wins.. shouldn't be that way. Online training mode would be great and more stages from previous games. They should show some EX character love too. I can see that grappler have some story with hakan and el fuerte and skullomania story tied together somehow. Feb is a long way but not sure if i would pick this up depends what other dlc/games coming out.



Tier differences, learning curve of characters, and matchup problems exist in every single fighting game. There is absolutely no way to "properly" balance a fighting game for every single character to have an even matchup with each other. 

The EX series is not owned by Capcom. So unless Capcom want to spend more money to get the rights of the EX characters, the chance of getting an EX character is very unlikely.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

Is Skullomania coming to SF4?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 8, 2009)

Ryu's second ultra for SSFIV should be Shinkū Tatsumaki-Senpū Kyaku. His hurricane kick super from previous SF games. It should have less set ups than Metsu Hadouken but do much more damage.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

Fuck that shit.

Shin Shoryuken or GTFO.

Or at least Denjin or some shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Ryu's second ultra for SSFIV should be Shinkū Tatsumaki-Senpū Kyaku. His hurricane kick super from previous SF games. It should have less set ups than Metsu Hadouken but do much more damage.



Nah, his EX Tatsu is pretty much Shinkuu Tatsumaki and that shit does a grip of damage, big stun, safe on block, and has the ability to combo into Metsuu in the corner.

It'd be weird if he got ShinSho cause Gouken already has it and it's already rumored that Gouken is gonna get Denjin. Maybe he'll get his lame ShinSho from Alpha3. If it doesn't have good accessibility like Metsuu then there's no point as to which Ultra he gets anyways.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 8, 2009)

I thinkin' an Ultra donkey kick. Double wall bounce.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree.

EX scissor kick FTW.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Tier differences, learning curve of characters, and matchup problems exist in every single fighting game. There is absolutely no way to "properly" balance a fighting game for every single character to have an even matchup with each other.
> 
> The EX series is not owned by Capcom. So unless Capcom want to spend more money to get the rights of the EX characters, the chance of getting an EX character is very unlikely.



They just need to make each matchup 5:5 but no point in using ken if theres ryu cause his frames are slower and don't recover as fast as ryu. Some hitboxes for some characters are just loopy and some have horrible anti air (Haaaargh Abel! etc).  They know who need  tweaking and slight nerf (Sagat lulz). I think IMO they should fill up all the alpha characters first before third strike. I would love birdie in this game.. he brings a new element and he definetely would need an overhaul with new moves, i can see sagat players maybe switching to adon, cody got his rocks and knife, rolento with his rekka stick move, guy with the fu, karin meeh don't care for her but sakura mentioned her in one of her quotes. Then again ibukis kunai was in fei longs ending so.. anything is possible. 

One thing for certain i just hope with all these new characters we won't be seeing so many ryu,sagat,ken and akuma players.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

So basically you want Super Stale Fighter IV?

There's no way in hell they can make each and every single match-up of over 20 characters balanced. Especially not since players will always discover ways to use the game mechanics in ways the devs didn't imagine they could be.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 8, 2009)

That's why they can patch this game or have a test with players before releasing. It would make more sense to do this before releasing an arcade version. I hope there is Super SFIV in america without importing it because the arcade scene is dead and i miss playing arcade games when i was a kid.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

Eh, console version has top priority, along with a world-wide release, considering the enormous sales in the West.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2009)

Tears said:


> They just need to make each matchup 5:5 but no point in using ken if theres ryu cause his frames are slower and don't recover as fast as ryu. Some hitboxes for some characters are just loopy and some have horrible anti air (Haaaargh Abel! etc).  They know who need  tweaking and slight nerf (Sagat lulz). I think IMO they should fill up all the alpha characters first before third strike. I would love birdie in this game.. he brings a new element and he definetely would need an overhaul with new moves, i can see sagat players maybe switching to adon, cody got his rocks and knife, rolento with his rekka stick move, guy with the fu, karin meeh don't care for her but sakura mentioned her in one of her quotes. Then again ibukis kunai was in fei longs ending so.. anything is possible.
> 
> One thing for certain i just hope with all these new characters we won't be seeing so many ryu,sagat,ken and akuma players.



You know...if Capcom just homogenize every single character to have this and that you'll complain even more right? So what you're saying is that you want everyone with good moves and a solid anti-air? Lets just make everyone exactly like Ryu with different models.

I also can't believe you talked about game balance and then talk about adding in a ton more character. That just opens a whole new world of brokenness in the game.

Like I said, it is impossible to make every single matchup 5:5. The last game to ever had 5:5 across the board is SF1 and I'm sure you know why.

Also it is said that they ARE having a loc test for SSF4 just like what they did with SF4. The thought of continuous patch month after month is just plain stupid. All of the players are not gonna learn how to adapt and play against their problems but instead they'll bitch and cry to Capcom to fix the problem for them. I still don't see why people complain about Sagat. That's unless you live in Japan and play with Mago all the time.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2009)

Sagat isn't even that horrible or unbeatable of a character.

i played against him all the time and i can win 6:10 games. he is easy to read. you just gotta be a little bit careful around him and that's all.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2009)

Tears said:


> They just need to make each matchup 5:5 but no point in using ken if theres ryu cause his frames are slower and don't recover as fast as ryu. Some hitboxes for some characters are just loopy and some have horrible anti air (Haaaargh Abel! etc).  They know who need  tweaking and slight nerf (Sagat lulz). I think IMO they should fill up all the alpha characters first before third strike. I would love birdie in this game.. he brings a new element and he definetely would need an overhaul with new moves, i can see sagat players maybe switching to adon, cody got his rocks and knife, rolento with his rekka stick move, guy with the fu, karin meeh don't care for her but sakura mentioned her in one of her quotes. Then again ibukis kunai was in fei longs ending so.. anything is possible.
> 
> One thing for certain i just hope with all these new characters we won't be seeing so many ryu,sagat,ken and akuma players.





The only way to have all 5:5 matches would be to have every character be exactly the same.


----------



## delirium (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm more scared of Blanka than I am Sagat


----------



## jkingler (Oct 8, 2009)

As a Honda, I fucking hate Blankas. Those fights are so fucking lame.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 8, 2009)

guys am planning to buy arcade sticks, two actually for next year just 2 quick questions

which arcade sticks are the best for fighting games like sf4 ?

and am i able to use an official mad cats street fighter  arcade stick for other fighting games like kof and blazblue


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

TE edition is your best bet, though HRAP 3 is also a good option.

Yes, you can use them for anything, really. They've generally the same wiring and PCB as a controller, so there's no prob. If you wanna multi-console mod it I suggest going for a 360 version, but still.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> *TE edition is your best bet, though HRAP 3* is also a good option.
> 
> Yes, you can use them for anything, really. They've generally the same wiring and PCB as a controller, so there's no prob. If you wanna multi-console mod it I suggest going for a 360 version, but still.



???

ist that the actual name ?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

TE = Tournament Edition.

HRAP3 is the abbreviation for Hori Real Arcade Pro 3.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 8, 2009)

delirium said:


> I'm more scared of Blanka than I am Sagat



The truth.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

You're scared of Blankachu?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 8, 2009)

Scared of, no. Majorly annoyed by, yes. When I lose to a Sagat using the usual, I don't get mad - I just focus and do better next time. When I lose to a Blanka, regardless of why or how...RAGE.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

I really only need three things to deal with him. c.HP, LP.dash punch and c.LP.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally, I just not that good at predicting what they are going to do next. Don't get me wrong, I can hold my own against blankas but I would rather fight a sagat.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2009)

Barry said:


> Personally, I just not that good at predicting what they are going to do next. Don't get me wrong, I can hold my own against blankas but I would rather fight a sagat.



You don't really have to predict anything against Blanka. The only time he gets mixups is when he goes for a command dash mixup or a crossup mixup. Everyone has a crossup mixup so nothing special there.

Then again I play Rog. I don't predict, I just block.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 8, 2009)

Stupid Rogs...

/general hate for turtles with usable ults and decent anti-air


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 9, 2009)

Blanka's garbage. Unless your character has a disadvantage against him, he should be free.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 9, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Stupid Rogs...
> 
> /general hate for turtles with usable ults and decent anti-air



rogs ????..........


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I really only need three things to deal with him. c.HP, LP.dash punch and c.LP.



lol word.

Rog v Blanka = freedom


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2009)

HIDARI

MIIIIIGIIIIII~


----------



## jkingler (Oct 9, 2009)

The Honda/Blanka matchup is even, IIRC.

I win, more often than not. The fucker just really annoys.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a tournament addition stick because the regular fightstick has started to kill my wrist


----------



## Emery (Oct 17, 2009)

^ Go HRAP3 SA.  Never look back.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2009)

TE > HRAP3.


----------



## zebas1 (Oct 17, 2009)

game dated and priced:
Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread

"The disc comes tagged with a $39.99 price point for the Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3, matching the current MSRP for its predecessor, and the retailer's site claims it will ship on March 23, 2010."


----------



## Emery (Oct 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> TE > HRAP3.



Not the HRAP3 SA.  All Sanwa parts (exact same parts in the TE, by the by,) better PCB, nicer "guts" -- easier to mod without a mess, and, this is pretty much personal preference, but a better button layout.  I like the HRAP layout.  It's very comfortable.  It's almost the same as the Astro/Versus City layouts.  That's not to say the TE has a bad layout.  It works just fine.  I just prefer the HRAP layout.

Plus, the HRAP3 SA is around $30 cheaper.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2009)

Yay, at least we got a rumored date on when it is coming out.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 17, 2009)

I was hoping it would be $29.99, but I'll buy it anyways.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 17, 2009)

Emery said:


> Not the HRAP3 SA.  All Sanwa parts (exact same parts in the TE, by the by,) better PCB, nicer "guts" -- easier to mod without a mess, and, this is pretty much personal preference, but a better button layout.  I like the HRAP layout.  It's very comfortable.  It's almost the same as the Astro/Versus City layouts.  That's not to say the TE has a bad layout.  It works just fine.  I just prefer the HRAP layout.
> 
> Plus, the HRAP3 SA is around $30 cheaper.



I don't like the layout of HRAP, its to arced for me. I'm gonna try to get the femme fatale FS because I loves the ladies

Also I hope that the release date is tentative and that it could be moved up


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2009)

So, it's been a good while since I have played this...

Has there been any news on a character DL or anything of the sort?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2009)

Uh. There gonna be a whole new game coming out in March


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

I can beat most Blankas.

But there's no doubt that those motherfuckers are annoying ankle-biters.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2009)

Blanka is easy.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 20, 2009)

No, Blanka is annoying.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2009)

Blanka is easy-sauce.


----------



## Emery (Oct 20, 2009)

It depends on who you're playing, as with nearly any character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2009)

I played this game over the weekend and got my ass kicked. Hard. 

I did manage to beat my nephew and his 15 year old friend a bunch of times though.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2009)

Lemme guess. Random shoryukens?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2009)

I did win one with a lucky, random shoryuken, but mostly it was hadokens and well-timed shoryukens.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 21, 2009)

Check this out...


----------



## Barry. (Oct 21, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Check this out...



Wrong thread.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 21, 2009)

i found myself cheering for wong for once against Daigo. I almost passed up on watching the matches till i heard he picked fuckin Fei Long lol.

Daigo's a bitch for fuckin Double FADC lol. shoryuken..fuck he blocked...shoryuken...okay....ultra.

for fucks sake Daigo is indeed a psychic or something....walks half way across the screen and just does a random shoryuken into ultra....i just felt sorry for wong lol. its like what can u do about that shit. 

@ 2:25

[YOUTUBE]6Pk8ENfEmXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Oct 21, 2009)

Which match was this/where/when/what are you referring to?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 21, 2009)

*@ Wu Fei:* Daigo is a fucking robot. Justin thought he had it but Daigo just learns too quickly. 

*@ jkingler:* He's talking about the matches at Season's Beatings where Justin picked Fei Long to beat Daigo's Ryu in Winner's Finals and later on Daigo came back to win it all in some amazing sets in Grand Finals. I don't think you can catch it anymore. It was streamed last weekend and I don't think they're doing any replays.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 21, 2009)

they're all on youtube.

well the grand finals were. i heard Jwong vs. some other Ryu was as hype.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol once again Wong got taken down.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2009)

Good stuff by Diago, I always cheer for him. 

Didn't expect Fei Long from Wong but he did pretty damn good with him.


----------



## Akira (Oct 22, 2009)

It seems like eventually Justin's going to try the entire cast against Daigo's Ryu and lose, he should just stick with Rufus or Balrog..


----------



## jkingler (Oct 22, 2009)

This P.R. Balrog is pretty fucking nice. Check it, Rog lovers.



And up until Daigo figures him out halfway through the second part, he's going nuts. Fun to watch.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 22, 2009)

Commentary is gdlk @_@

Chris WHO?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 22, 2009)

Chris Hu is indeed the fucking man. Super Complete!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2009)

jeez that balrog was just sick.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2009)

> Daigo said "I know you gonn' miss".


 great commentary.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 23, 2009)

Aaaah shieeeeet.

Deejay can combo into Ultra.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2009)

Got     sauce?


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh marn.


----------



## Emery (Oct 23, 2009)

jkingler said:


> This P.R. Balrog is pretty fucking nice. Check it, Rog lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> And up until Daigo figures him out halfway through the second part, he's going nuts. Fun to watch.



Ain't no touchin' senor Diego Umejuarez.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 23, 2009)

jkingler said:


> This P.R. Balrog is pretty fucking nice. Check it, Rog lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> And up until Daigo figures him out halfway through the second part, he's going nuts. Fun to watch.



That rog was pretty nasty. Timing was godlike. Btw, how in the hell did he f.dash into ultra???


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2009)

i believe it works somethin like this. u build the charge right....then with the charge u dash forward and immediately press back after the dash input. u still have ur charge if u do it fast enough. so just go in to the super or watever.....i think....


----------



## Akira (Oct 23, 2009)

^The input is charge <-, -> ->, <- -> PPP or KKK (assuming you're on the left side of the screen). If done right Balrog (or whoever with a charge ultra/super) will dash forward and do the move as soon as the dash ends.


EDIT: I know this works for Guile and Vega too but I don't know the inputs.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, I got the concept. I just didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 23, 2009)

Deejay...

1. Still has good crossup.
2. EX Machine Gun Blow juggles into Ultra.
3. EX Dread Kicks crumples on 2nd hit. Hello, Ultra.
4. Upkicks is a valid anti-air.
5. Slide is still good.
6. Fireballs good.

MAX OUT!!!

I'm just waiting for news on some more of his normals. Most notably his s.Roundhouse, c.Fierce, s.Strong and j.Roundhouse.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 23, 2009)

Deejay is sounding scary, if his pokes are on point. 

/always hated playing against competent Deejays


----------



## Barry. (Oct 23, 2009)

Yay it looks like I'm going to play as Deejay this time around


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2009)

im still waitin on guy 

altho, deejay is still gd stuff.



Barry said:


> That rog was pretty nasty. Timing was godlike. Btw, how in the hell did he f.dash into ultra???


dash ultra makes gd use against fireballs coming from the opposite end of the screen, especially where chun can't reach 'em normally, glad i got used to using it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2009)

I`m hoping and waiting to hear Ibuki will be in SSFIV, she will definitely be my main if she`s included.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 23, 2009)

deejay dosen't seem all that interesting to me.his ultra was mediocre and he dosen't really have any unique moves. but juri on the other hand is awesome i didn't know she had a counter move. im gonna main her most definately.


----------



## delirium (Oct 24, 2009)

2:20



wtf at the ending


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 24, 2009)

I Really hope these returns


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2009)

delirium said:


> 2:20
> 
> 
> 
> wtf at the ending



Lol, the fat dude kept jumping like a fool, while the Guile player just kept breaking him there. ^^


----------



## Wicked (Oct 24, 2009)

I have no hope for this game being balanced.. 

I have a great idea.. Combine Ryu and Sagat and call him Ragat and give him a lariat ultra


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

delirium said:


> 2:20
> 
> 
> 
> wtf at the ending



. it was like a 50-50 play. guile won all three. rufus shoulda done something else after the 2nd one....well the 1st one.



Nathan Copeland said:


> I Really hope these returns



hell yeah. i thought that would be in the first game anywayz. Hell they were even in sf3.

(cue talkin shit after winning beat) dada duuuuuuuuuuuun duuun dadada dun.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 24, 2009)

Tears said:


> I have no hope for this game being balanced..
> 
> I have a great idea.. Combine Ryu and Sagat and call him Ragat and give him a lariat ultra



You shouldn't have any hope in any fighting game being balanced. Just hope it ain't broken.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

what do u consider broken Duy?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You shouldn't have any hope in any fighting game being balanced. Just hope it ain't broken.



Exactly. Fighting games are very hard to balance, especially with a larger roster which SSFIV plans to have.

If you want a truly balanced game I say go play Starcraft (I love SC).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> what do u consider broken Duy?



*Hokuto no Ken:* Full screen infinites and comboable instant kills that can be set up from almost everything.

*SvC: Chaos:* Zero has a full screen unblockable infinite that can set up from like a sweep.

That's pretty much it, I can tolerate with a majority of everything else. I don't play any of the Guilty Gear/Blazblue games so I can't say anything there.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2009)

HnK is isn't really broken though.. because pretty much everyone has some form of comboing their instant kill, and everyone pretty much has an infinite except for like Mr. Heart, who has one if you're on the 2P side.. and if they don't they have huge damage into knockdown into ridiculous oki into rinse, repeat, round 2.

Also, the instant kill thing, it isn't like you just get meter and immediately go into IK, you need to knock stars off, and if you get all your stars knocked off round 1, and get IKed in 5 seconds round 2, you deserved it because that means you played like ass.

The only close to broken thing in the game is Toki.. He has retarded mix up off teleports/post boosted teleports and shit like that.. And a 50 that if you guess wrong leads to you losing that round via boosted unblockable that leads to 100% combo, forcing a dead angle... but he can boost into counter and 100% off that.

it's like Marvel, there's a ton of ridiculous shit in it, but, it's hype as fuck.


Tears said:


> I have no hope for this game being balanced..
> 
> I have a great idea.. Combine Ryu and Sagat and call him Ragat and give him a lariat ultra


lol @ your names is Tears and your in here crying tears over tiers.

Poetic.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2009)

ANNOUNCE DUDLEY ALREADY, CAPCOM BASTARDS D:


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa88Um4feqo[/YOUTUBE]

Plz capcom put this badazz sound back in


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 25, 2009)

^ completely forgot about that shit. shit goes so hard.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2009)

Too funny.

They better confirm Ibuki before Dudley, she's much more important!


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 25, 2009)

So i'm like reaally bored and actually playing on Xbox Live right now. Anyone wannna play?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 25, 2009)

Tears said:


> I have no hope for this game being balanced..
> 
> I have a great idea.. Combine Ryu and Sagat and call him Ragat and give him a lariat ultra



It is pretty balanced though . . .


----------



## Wicked (Oct 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It is pretty balanced though . . .



Oh really? You think Guile is top tier?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2009)

...

That's a moronic statement, lad. Just because not every character is top-tier it doesn't mean the game is lop-sided.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 25, 2009)

Is that all guys talk about tiers talk about somthing else damn this shit is getting old talk about how Balrog can type with booxing gloves on talk about how cammy's a ho

talk about how sea is the worst tier in 3rd strike


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2009)

Tears said:


> Oh really? You think Guile is top tier?



Guile definitely sucks in this game, but comparatively. There's no impossible match. Even against "gdlike" Sagat. In fact, playing against shotos is much more preferable then playing characters like Blanka or Fuerte or Viper and still if you're air throw game is on point you can shut down their air game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2009)

My next character predictions:

Adon
Charlie Nash
Yun and/or Yang
Karin
2 more new characters


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 25, 2009)

Tears said:


> Oh really? You think Guile is top tier?



No, but tiers have nothing to do with the game being well balanced. Every character, outside of Dan, is completely viable in high, medium, and low level settings. Some characters may have more powerful tricks up their sleeves but a player can overcome them with their preferred character if they want to.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> That's a moronic statement, lad. Just because not every character is top-tier it doesn't mean the game is lop-sided.



Yes it does.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 25, 2009)

Nooooo!!!

I lost to Gootecks in Grand Finals. God I hate Rog vs. Rog mirrors. I was hoping my partner (Bison) took out Gootecks for me. We would've went up against Gooteck's partner Ken I and I would've totally had a better time playing against Ken's Rufus.

I can't believe I beat Combojack (Sagat) and Warahk (Guile). I would never beat these guys in casuals, EVER!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah tough break Duy. I want some damn videos.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2009)

what do you guys think of this tier list


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 25, 2009)

*@ Violent-nin:* Hahaha sorry, no one was recording. I really wish someone recorded my match against Warahk though. I would always get close to this guy in our matches but I can never push that extra umph to beat him, he's just so damn solid. But today was a whole new day, mwuahahah.

*@ Blackice22:* It's okay. Certain things are debatable though. I would put Chun-Li and Akuma higher. Akuma deserves to be in A-Tier, not Balrog.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 26, 2009)

This guy Duy is gettin all elite on us


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 26, 2009)

Marvel fcked with my SF4 game so much, I got my ass handed to me by scrubs all day until I ran back to my Cyclops.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Yes it does.



Just because you can't play for shit that doesn't mean your character is bad.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 26, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *I would've totally had a better time playing against Ken's Rufus.*
> 
> I can't believe I beat Combojack (Sagat) and Warahk (Guile). I would never beat these guys in casuals, EVER!!!



LOL

Good shit though. Was this an SD tournament?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Yes it does.



Aren't you still playing BB?

Or is this just sarcasm? I can never tell online.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 26, 2009)

this may be a bit noobish

but i still dont understand how sagat is god tier 

can someone please explain to me 

thanks


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2009)

He's not really god tier in America since nobody can play his footsie game right. In Japan where they know Sagat's footsie game he's god tier.. but.. reasons ~

Among the best, if not best fireball game
handful of reliable anti airs
fuck huge damage output
DP for reversal
one of the best armor breaks

his only downfall is lack of mobility and stupid tall hit box.


----------



## Akira (Oct 26, 2009)

^Also has some of the most HP and stun as well as lk tiger knee which is probably the best move in the entire game.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 26, 2009)

The game is lopsided

Guile cant combo into Ultra
Vega can't combo into Ultra
Chun has no wake up game

Ryu and Sagat have everything

These are some of the examples why this game isn't balanced.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

.

So because chars have negatives to way up against their pro's, it's imbalanced? Guile has great fucking normals, Vega is a lot weaker than his ST counterpart, and is probably one of the worse chars in the game, but even he can win against 'high tier' chars. Chun is still good and in no way a horribly designed char.

QQ more.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 26, 2009)

a good guile and chunli are annoying as all hell. Vega....theres only so much he can do, its messed up. but even he can give top tiers some hell....well ryu can fuckin shoryu his ultra, ery ex move, and all, so i might have ta take that back.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2009)

Chun has no wake up game?

EX Sbk... or here's an idea, BLOCK INSTEAD OF MASHING OUT REVERSALS EVERYTIME YOU GET KNOCKED DOWN. Or even backdash, her back dash is rather good, just watch for anti backdash option selects.

Do you play any other fighting games? The 2 best characters in GGAC have no wake up game.. a move to mash on wake up does not make a good character.

And no, Guile and Vega can't combo their ultras... but they have tools that they can win with IF THEY'RE PLAYED SMART. 

OMG I HAVE TO THINK TO PLAY THE CHARACTER I LIKE THIS GAME IS LOPSIDED BAWWW BAWW BAWW

edit: the chars mentioned afaik don't even have any blow out matches..  Save for a few really squash matches like Seth vs Gief, most bad matches in SF4 are like 6-4 or 7-3.

6-4 is highly winnable and 7-3 is still winnable if the player is smart, just requires hard work.

Bottom line is that if you're opponent is smarter than you, and plays the match better than you, character won't really matter that much.. and vic versa.. so if you're losing you're either playing people better than you and you need to step up.. or you're too busy crying because you read a buncha scrub hype about the tier list on the internet and you didn't bother trying think the match through.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 26, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> LOL
> 
> Good shit though. Was this an SD tournament?



Hahaha, yes I know Ken I. gets pretty crazy, but to be honest he wasn't playing at 100% that day. I've also played against his Rufus in casuals before. Granted I never beat him during casuals, but I did hell of a lot better than what I did against Gooteck's Balrog, lol.

This was a tournament I ran at this one arcade near my house. We had some pretty notable players show up like Gootecks, Ken I., Sanchez, Warahk, Warren, and ComboJack.

Here's the full results:


*@ Tears:* I am quite curious as to what fighting game you consider as balanced.

Now regarding Sagat...
His only 7:3 matchup is against Zangief, Honda, Vega, Guile, and Dan. It is pretty damn obvious as to why. So if you play any of those characters man up or shut up and pick a new character. A majority of his matchup are 6:4. When you see a matchup like 6:4 it just means the guy with the 6, only has a slight advantage that inched him ahead. You just have to work a little harder to win.

Then again if you don't live in Japan you shouldn't be complaining about Sagat at all. In America or anywhere else all of those 6:4 might as well be 5:5. Best believe and L2Block.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay before I say anything else I need to ask...Tears who is your main?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 26, 2009)

well i know your asking tears but my main are ryu and zangief

im trying to use M.bison but man i cant pull of charge moves, it really is hard for me....my brother and mates can do it with ease but i just cant. been trying though

theres two character who i never gotten used to and thats c.viper and rufus


----------



## Wicked (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> .
> 
> So because chars have negatives to way up against their pro's, it's imbalanced? Guile has great fucking normals, Vega is a lot weaker than his ST counterpart, and is probably one of the worse chars in the game, but even he can win against 'high tier' chars. Chun is still good and in no way a horribly designed char.
> 
> QQ more.



But with those characters you have to 5x as hard to win. That means the game isn't balanced. Guile vs Sagat.. who do you think has to work harder? Doesn't matter who my main is but i know this game is not balanced.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

Stop talking out of your arse for a moment, if you will.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 26, 2009)

Tears said:


> But with those characters you have to 5x as hard to win. That means the game isn't balanced. Guile vs Sagat.. who do you think has to work harder? Doesn't matter who my main is but i know this game is not balanced.



Go play SF1 if you want balance.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 26, 2009)

Tears back when i played alot my Vega gave anybody a run for their money. If i lost it was either cause i made a fuck up in spacing (which literally can destroy vega) or i just got outplayed. If ur a tier whore play top tier and stfu. If ur a man, u can play with whomever and learn the ins and outs of every matchup and just play smart. plain and simple. its alot more balanced than ur making it out to be...


(i wonder tho if feilongs combos were easier to pull, if Daigo woulda lost that tourney lol)


----------



## Wicked (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea go try out fei and do his bnb ingame and you'll pull your hair out. No doubt if his combos were easier to pull off and didn't have strict timing daigo would of lost.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

No answer huh, I won't bother getting involved then.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2009)

Lol @ you guys and tiers. 

This is turning into SSBB all over again.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Never compare SF to SSBB.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 26, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Never compare SF to SSBB.



whats ssbb?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 26, 2009)

Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

That game doesn't exist. The series ended at SSBM.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> That game doesn't exist. The series ended at SSBM.



I have to co-sign this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

I might buy SF4 afterall

I played it quite alot this weekend

I love rose <3 got a 9 win streak against my friends untill fucking sakura finished it


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh shut the fuck up I know that im a noob.im suprised I could even stand playing a street fighter game normally I drop them after 5 minutes


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

Rose and Sakura.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Rose and Sakura.



This is why I avoid anything SF related

elitists ruin everything :ho


----------



## Si Style (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Rose and Sakura.



Veggito-kun is right, this comment makes you a bit of a dick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> This is why I avoid anything SF related
> 
> elitists ruin everything :ho



Hangat?r is just messing around. 

Nice to hear your getting into SF4.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2009)

gonna get SuperSF4!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

Doesn't stop me from laughing at him. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

MS81 said:


> gonna get SuperSF4!!!!



Good, my Ibuki will be waiting to fight you (she better be included into the game). 



Hangat?r said:


> Doesn't stop me from laughing at him. =D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Doesn't stop me from laughing at him. =D



I swear I feel like just buying it just so I can kick your ass and then laugh at you


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

Go right ahead.

Even my seriously sub-par C. Viper will be looking down on you. :3


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 26, 2009)

^Ugh, makes me wish this game had Spectator Mode, lol...aww well, Tekken 6 tonight!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooop looks like we got a match folks.

In the blue corner we got Vegitto-kun using....(we don't know). And in the red corner we got Hangatýr using his quote "sub-par C. Viper", the match is set now we just need a date.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

Only problem I have is which version to buy

I doubt it has cross platform multiplayer and the PS3 has the best controller but still plenty of people I know have the 360 version


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

If you want some misogyny I could always roll with my Boxer (which is somewhat decent) or my Rufus.

I have the 360 version. And the controller doesn't mean shit to me because I have a stick for both 360 and PS3. :3


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Only problem I have is which version to buy
> 
> I doubt it has cross platform multiplayer and the PS3 has the best controller but still plenty of people I know have the 360 version



The PS3 version would be better, but that's just me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

Well I have been thinking about the PS3 version just because of the controller but the friends thing is bothering me.

+ the fact that I don't own an arcade stick or even played on one (yes go ahead and laugh)


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

I'mma toss out the trash in SSFIV.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Rose and Sakura.



My Street Fighter sparring buddy and Skateboard pal Isaiah is the 2nd best (arguably) in Chicago behind Floe, and probably 3rd best in the state only behind Floe and Humbag. He beats everybody else consistently except those 2... with Rose and Sakura.  He's stood up to Floe before and won matches against him(And Floe's probably Top 10 in the country and has been to Japan before).

I can setup some matches with him if you want if you feel that confident against Rose

Seriously its not cool to give new players flack, just because they might not know the ins and outs of all the characters. Its our job to educate them. Not laugh at them


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not denying the fact that Sakura has some great fucking potential, but only if a skilled player is handling her. And setting up matches would be rather useless considering the big ass pond between us.

New players, given. Established idiots is another thing.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm not denying the fact that Sakura has some great fucking potential, but only if a skilled player is handling her. And setting up matches would be rather useless considering the big ass pond between us.
> 
> New players, given. Established idiots is another thing.



Whether she has potential or not, everybody has to start somewhere.

Some of the best guys were casual players "OMG L33t broken, stop being cheap and throwing" at one time


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm not denying the fact that Sakura has some great fucking potential, but only if a skilled player is handling her. And setting up matches would be rather useless considering the big ass pond between us.
> 
> New players, given. *Established idiots is another thing.*



So true...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 26, 2009)

A little while back I would say get the PS3, but since I don't play online anymore unless someone personally ask me on forums or AIM, go with the 360. If what they say is true about 360 having better connection than the PS3 then go with the 360.

I had such high hopes for Sakura when they said she was going to be on console. If they increase her walk speed, startup on her s.Roundhouse, give her back her crossup and a better hitbox on her c.Fierce...we got a party.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll be bugging you for matches when SSFIV releases, till then I don't plan on playing anyone on here in SFIV.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 27, 2009)

Tears said:


> But with those characters you have to 5x as hard to win. That means the game isn't balanced. Guile vs Sagat.. who do you think has to work harder? Doesn't matter who my main is but i know this game is not balanced.





Some characters are going to have a hard time against others. That's just a part of competitive video games.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Whether she has potential or not, everybody has to start somewhere.
> 
> Some of the best guys were casual players "OMG L33t broken, stop being cheap and throwing" at one time



And they didn't change because they were let be as they were.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2009)

Biolink said:


> My Street Fighter sparring buddy and Skateboard pal Isaiah is the 2nd best (arguably) in Chicago behind Floe, and probably 3rd best in the state only behind Floe and Humbag. He beats everybody else consistently except those 2... with Rose and Sakura.  He's stood up to Floe before and won matches against him(And Floe's probably Top 10 in the country and has been to Japan before).
> 
> I can setup some matches with him if you want if you feel that confident against Rose
> 
> Seriously its not cool to give new players flack, just because they might not know the ins and outs of all the characters. Its our job to educate them. Not laugh at them



You are awesome :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2009)

You'll be about Death-level SFer, I reckon.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Some characters are going to have a hard time against others. That's just a part of competitive video games.



Hey how come ryu has 6 different ways of combo into ultra and some have none?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 27, 2009)

ryu is the main character


----------



## Wicked (Oct 27, 2009)

I hope e.honda gets the same bullshit treatment too.. give him hundred hand slap in corner > Ultra!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You'll be about Death-level SFer, I reckon.




Death level?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2009)

Tears: Please either man up and play the character you play, take your lumps and just keep leveling up, or switch to one of these "overpowered bullshit characters" so you can stop crying in here.

seriously, it's annoying.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

Buffed up Honda would be cool. HHS is already comboable into super, but making it work with ult would be nice.

Also, headbutt into ult would be gdlk. 

...

Hell, why not just make headbutt go through fireballs and be unblockable while we're at it. 

/E. Honda fanfic


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 27, 2009)

Tears said:


> Hey how come ryu has 6 different ways of combo into ultra and some have none?



Because he does. That doesn't mean every other character is useless. 


Honda needs at least 20 ways to combo into ultra.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like a Hunded hits (hundred hits)


----------



## Ziko (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm really having problems pulling off FADC's with Ryu.. -.-


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2009)

That's super easy, I still have only been able to pull off Guile/Vega ultras like 3 times and I've been playing this since February (took me five tries to spell that right).


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you use the easier motion for 'em? Thanks to the input leniency, it'll do the Ultra with 1(charge)232147, I believe. For Guile, at least. Vega should just get AIDs and die.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2009)

I have counter pick characters for all the usual people I play now. I can breakdown most average sagat's with my Cammy.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

If you have PS3 and wanna play me online, my handle is the same as my username. Anyone up for some games now?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 27, 2009)

id play ya kingler, if we dint live so far apart... lol, the lag wud be horrible.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

Could give it a try anyways. Add me and we can check it out. 

I'll be on for a half hour or so.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 27, 2009)

alrite, ill add now.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2009)

Will be on in about an hour kingler, PSN: rkrippler


----------



## delirium (Oct 27, 2009)

Tears said:


> Hey how come ryu has 6 different ways of combo into ultra and some have none?



That I know of, Guile actually has just as many set ups. The problem is the difficulty in pulling them off (not even getting into the awkward motion).

Some have less set ups though because their ultras are for different purposes. Sim's for instance is defensive and more about chip. Blanka's is more for chip, as well.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 28, 2009)

GGs, Hellion. I was struggling to beat you with anyone but Honda. 

On topic: Vega's ult needs the most help of anyone's, IMO. It's even worse than Honda's. The hitboxing is screwy and the wall issues are super fucked.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 28, 2009)

whose the hardest charge character to use ?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2009)

kingler, I ahve you on PSN, and i dont think we've played yet. I need to hit you up it's been mad long since I played SFIV. I need to get out of MB training mode.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2009)

jkingler said:


> GGs, Hellion. I was struggling to beat you with anyone but Honda.
> 
> On topic: Vega's ult needs the most help of anyone's, IMO. It's even worse than Honda's. The hitboxing is screwy and the wall issues are super fucked.



That damn Honda is a bastard . I will beat him thought


----------



## Biolink (Oct 28, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> whose the hardest charge character to use ?



I honestly want to say Claw is.

Wall Dives can be Focus absorbed, he's not as fast, damage is not is good.

Takes a skilled played to use him well


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 28, 2009)

man el fuerte sucks...


----------



## jkingler (Oct 28, 2009)

BBQ: I'll be happy to play you sometime. Add me and msg me if we're online at the same time, or post a feeler in this thread. 

Hellion: We'll see. I am rusty and I did that.  Honda is as awesome as he is thick.


----------



## Akira (Oct 28, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> man el fuerte sucks...



Fuerte's got massive risk vs. low reward, don't bother playing him unless you can nail at least 3 reps of the infinite from any opening.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2009)

jkingler said:


> BBQ: I'll be happy to play you sometime. Add me and msg me if we're online at the same time, or post a feeler in this thread.
> 
> Hellion: We'll see. I am rusty and I did that.  Honda is as awesome as he is thick.



I'm like 90% sure you're already on my friends list, just haven't played, I'll hit you up next time I see you on.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2009)

I have always had a problem with Honda's... Because no one ever picks him lol


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think I've ever fought a Honda online.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 28, 2009)

Let me teach you guys how to beat Honda...

1. Get lead.
2. Back off outside of his Jab Headbutt range.
3. Hold distance around your comfortable Anti-Air range.
4. Anti-Air everything.
5. Ride it till the clock expires.
6. Do a random Ultra at the last 2sec. to kill time.

Sometimes I like to walk into range of his Jab Headbutt and just sit there sometimes with Rog. If he does a Jab Headbutt, I'll EX Headbutt -> Ultra on reaction, yay.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2009)

I can only do the Ex Headbutt/Ultra from the right side


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 28, 2009)

lol. u know when i was younger we'd argue about gettinng back on the right side of the screen. street fighter at 6 yrs old is hilarity.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> man el fuerte sucks...



Nope, just you with him. Fuerte can do some amazing things.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 29, 2009)

Sadly enough in Street Fighter 4, you'll still get a shoryuken if you do it like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2009)

"Sadly enough"?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 30, 2009)

i hate kens shoryuken


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2009)

1. Bait dp
2. Punish it
3. ????
4. Profit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2009)

lol sagat's tiger uppercut is way more fucked-up


btw, anyone here lives near the middle-east, would want to play online, but i am fucking far away from everyone


----------



## Biolink (Oct 30, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> "Sadly enough"?



I don't know about you, but I hate shortcuts.

As for the guy that said he hates, Ken's DP. The reversal frames in this game are absurd. Bait and punishing any kind of DP is easy. Conversely, if you whiff, you'll be eating a DP.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd say it'd be worth it just to have a retard with a tattoo like that.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 30, 2009)

Check the Tiger Knee at 5:06...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

Someone is a Sagat main.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe he mains him, but he whiffed that TK.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvCc9A4uhXI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

EX Tiger Knee


----------



## jkingler (Oct 30, 2009)

LMAO. I wasn't sure what happened at first, since the front knee missed. He hit him with his off knee...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

That knee was fucking awesome.


----------



## Coltaine (Oct 30, 2009)

What was the capcom blog update for this month?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 30, 2009)

jkingler said:


> LMAO. I wasn't sure what happened at first, since the front knee missed. He hit him with his off knee...



Isn't that wat sagat does all the FUCKIN time...cancel out that forward moving kick into tiger knee? shits the broken.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 31, 2009)

Heh. Too true. Fuck TKs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 1, 2009)

jkingler! said:


> LMAO. I wasn't sure what happened at first, since the front knee missed. He hit him with his off knee...



It was a crossup.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 1, 2009)

Coltaine said:


> What was the capcom blog update for this month?



Nothing . They fucked up djays theme real bad. This version just shits what i just heard from SFIV garbage . Yes i admit i do actually like some of the SFIV music. I don't like to hear bullshit techno in a jungle.. lol makes no sense at all.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]wjyVgyRsNwQ[/YOUTUBE]

this girl is nasty. She can do the bison double air hit into ultra. she can counter teleport, has wall bounce attacks. air dive attack.

lol at crumpling ex attack from deejay. if that can be comboed into its just an easy ass ultra.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 1, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> [YOUTUBE]wjyVgyRsNwQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this girl is nasty. She can do the bison double air hit into ultra. she can counter teleport, has wall bounce attacks. air dive attack.
> 
> lol at crumpling ex attack from deejay. if that can be comboed into its just an easy ass ultra.



Deejay can also juggle the Ultra after EX Machine Gun Blow and yes the EX Kicks can be comboed into. 

I think you can do something like...
c.jab, c.jab, c.strong xx EX Kicks -> Ultra

It should work off his crossup as well.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 1, 2009)

awesome. mightasswell be super street fighter 2 turbo deejay lol


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 1, 2009)

They may get rid of the crumble in the final version...that shit is just...I dunno, lol...too good.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 1, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> They may get rid of the crumble in the final version...that shit is just...I dunno, lol...too good.



If the EX version is unsafe on block then it will fine.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 1, 2009)

Wu Fei said:
			
		

> wall bounce attacks


HOKUTO NO JURI~


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If the EX version is unsafe on block then it will fine.



Yeah, I'm sure that's what's gunna happen.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm gonna hop on until Venture Bros come on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 1, 2009)

If I can convince my PS3 to read discs, I'll hit you up.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 2, 2009)

put Keno in losers at the Ranbat @_@

proceeded to fuck up and get 9th


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 2, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> put Keno in losers at the Ranbat @_@
> 
> proceeded to fuck up and get 9th



Meh, good shit anyways man.

I think getting 2nd, 4th, and 9th place is the worst. If you get 2nd, you were one win away from 1st. If you get 4th you're one win away from getting money. If you're 9th you're one win away from getting Top 8.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, at least player of the tournament is a bit more of a consolation x)


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 4, 2009)

lol good shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2009)

Want Dudley. Sold SFIV.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

Why? The dude said that there would be extra stuff for "people who kept their SFIV discs". Don't know how that would work, but I don't think he just means save data.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 5, 2009)

is there any new info on SSF4 anyone?????


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is there any new info on SSF4 anyone?????


----------



## Hellion (Nov 5, 2009)

Footies has become a way of life for me now lol


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice news there, Duy. Potentially fewer throw techs and easier ways to game around srks will make me a very happy boy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2009)

I just want them to remove option select throws if they are doing anything to throws.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 5, 2009)

No one's posted the scans yet?





Old school Bonus Stages (hell yes!) and new Network Mode features, Replay Channel, Endless Battle and Team Battle.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2009)

Good looking out, FU. 


> Network Mode features, Replay Channel, Endless Battle and Team Battle.


Here's hoping it's all on PS3. So annoyed that 360 got better features last round...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello Cody and Guy?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 5, 2009)

Pumped for this game. Deejay is looking awesome as well as Juri. I think I might main Deejay this time around, loved him in SSF2THD.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 5, 2009)

So it's going to be 4vs4 (8 online Players total?)

Wow this is looking too good to be true and beat up the cars takes icing on the cake.

As long as this game is really balanced...


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 5, 2009)

If anyone wants to see me get my ass kicked


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

Ryu AND Sagat?

I are dissapoint.

*ED!*t: "Oooooh, walk-up Mexican uppercut! Uuuuuhhh!"
"You're not allowed to say that, man."
"Whaaaaaaaat? I'm Mexican!"
"Not full!"
"So?"

xD


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 5, 2009)

are you disappoint in mago and daigo?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

I am, actually. But then again, I'm dissapointed in Street Fighter IV as a whole so far, so take that as you wish. You're still a quality player. Plus a Dino, that counts for something.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 5, 2009)

<3


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

I just wished Ono would go and die so the Third Strike team can take over.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 5, 2009)

lol Chem how'd u lose trying to explain urself lol. that was a funny match. shit was close as hell. ur good.

"WHAT THE HELL WUZ THAT "

"I thought it would reach...I.."


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 5, 2009)

Car Stage Returnns !!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> If anyone wants to see me get my ass kicked


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 5, 2009)

My ryu does terrible in tournament for some reason.

Next ranbat is in december. But there's a denjin ranbat this weekend!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2009)

*Prepares for months of pain before he actually starts doing competitive SSFIV*

Good/close matches Chem, very entertaining to watch.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 5, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I just wished Ono would go and die so the Third Strike team can take over.


i wouldnt go that far but i do kinda agree with you. i predict that these will be the next confirmed characters for SSF4 

Charlie Nash
Adon
Karin
Yun and/or Yang
2 more new characters


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 6, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i wouldnt go that far but i do kinda agree with you. i predict that these will be the next confirmed characters for SSF4
> 
> Charlie Nash
> Adon
> ...



It is already said that they are having 8 additions.

With Deejay, T.Hawk, and Juri that leave 5 openings. It was also rumored that Cody and Guy are in it which leaves 3. After seeing the new car beatup bonus stage having the Final Fight setting it's more than likely they're in. Also they haven't released that one Turkish fighter yet, so that leaves 2 left.

From what the rumor says, Dudley and Ibuki should be in it thus filling up the roster.

It's all rumors but Juri, Deejay, and T.Hawk were rumors too. Deejay and T.Hawk was believable cause they have the character models already but Juri came true.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It is already said that they are having 8 additions.
> 
> With Deejay, T.Hawk, and Juri that leave 5 openings. It was also rumored that Cody and Guy are in it which leaves 3. After seeing the new car beatup bonus stage having the Final Fight setting it's more than likely they're in. Also they haven't released that one Turkish fighter yet, so that leaves 2 left.
> 
> ...


 i like cody and guy but, if thats the case what was the point of putting yun,yang, and Adon in a cutscenes. not to mention Sakura mentions karin in one of her victory quotes. and lets not forget the whole charlie nash situation. and lastly the kunai that fei long caught at the end of his story.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 6, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i like cody and guy but, if thats the case what was the point of putting yun,yang, and Adon in a cutscenes. not to mention Sakura mentions karin in one of her victory quotes. and lets not forget the whole charlie nash situation. and lastly the kunai that fei long caught at the end of his story.



I don't know. Capcom was never good at putting the stories together nor do I really care. In my eyes I think it's dumb for them to put any of the "kids" from SF3 into SF4. Yun, Yang, Elena, Ibuki, and Makoto were all like 17 in 3rd Strike, so they're all pretty young during SF4.

Aside from storyline though, I think Makoto and Ibuki would make great addition to the game. I wanna see how they both transition from SF3 to SF4. Especially for Makoto, because I wanna see what she can do without parries. Something tells me she's gonna get raped by zoning and jump ins. If her Hayate can armor break and she gets a tad bit more stun damage, then we got ourselves a party.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2009)

No love for Sir Dudley Pugilist, Duy?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 6, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If her Hayate can armor break and she gets a tad bit more stun damage, then we got ourselves a party.



Do not say such things.

Though, with back dash invincibility her high/low/karakusa mixup becomes a lot less threatening.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

As long as Ibuki makes it into the game I'm happy.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2009)

The new announcer in SSFIV sounds like the F-Zero announcer.

YOU GOT BOOST POWER!


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

I hate the new announcer. 3rd Strike announcer was the best.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2009)

Third Strike was best, period.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 6, 2009)

They need to have DLC commentary from Yipes/Chris Hu/S-Kill/Rockefeller.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 6, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> They need to have DLC commentary from Yipes/Chris Hu/S-Kill/Rockefeller.



You can take Seth Killian out of that list for me, rest is


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2009)

Unfortunately that commentary doesn't really work for most of them, besides Chris Hu.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2009)

am i the only one who wants Yun in this game. i mean everybodys all about ibuki and dudley.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

Fuck Ibuki. All we need is Guy, Dudley and either Yun or Yang. I actually want Charlie in the game too, but I don't want him to have those awkward ultra motions.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

^We have enough guys in the game, stop being so gay.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

You're the one with a anime pairing banner in your signature


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

I just realized I still have that stuff in there, not even sure why anymore. 

God damn I'm bored.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 7, 2009)

Same, playing KZ2 with music blasting with the surround sound though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 7, 2009)

New trailer showing off the stuff that's recently been revealed.



Also, the trailer inadvertently spoiled Ryu's second Ultra.



Not much of a spoiler, granted.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

FUCK YEA SHIN SHORYUKEN


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2009)

Uh oh, ShinSho time.

*@ arcaneapricorn:* Yun is going to be extremely horrible. Weak ass combos, low life, and underwhelming pokes is just bad. Genei-Jin made Yun, and without it he is shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

SSFIV just needs Dudley.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 7, 2009)

Who's up for matches on the triple?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 7, 2009)

is triple ps3? cuz i wana play on 360. haven't played in months.

picked it up last night for like first time in forever....i want to learn someone new.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

Try your hand at C.Viper. =]


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 7, 2009)

i don't like that smile .

but i'll give her a shot....tho i know i cant do shit on the 360 controller.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

...

Do report back with your findings after trying Viper's trials. XD


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> SSFIV just needs Dudley.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 8, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> i don't like that smile .
> 
> but i'll give her a shot....tho i know i cant do shit on the 360 controller.



Viper on pad..................... my brain just melted.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 8, 2009)

it was impossible.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2009)

is guiles summersault a low block? i tried high blocking it a few times on wake up and always it went through


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)

The name of the game is Down-Back Fighter IV.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 8, 2009)

I would like to se in this Super Street fighter IV, the character, Evil Ryu but not a copy paste of Ryu, a Evil Ru with different techniques. An option to remove the speaker voices during fight would be nice, i remember my friends were pissed to always hear that voice.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuck that. No more fucking shoto's.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 8, 2009)

I also want R Mika.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2009)

wasn't r mika the blondie with wrestling moves?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> wasn't r mika the blondie with wrestling moves?



Yes



And Karin, the real rival of Sakura.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 8, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> And Karin, the real rival of Sakura.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuck yeah, SKullomania. Too bad that's fake.

I still want 3S love. Or else Ono can go die.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 8, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> And Karin, the real rival of Sakura.



        .


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 8, 2009)

whose better dudley or balrog (boxer)


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 8, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> whose better dudley or balrog (boxer)



How are we supposed to determine that when neither have ever been in the same game?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 8, 2009)

as far as swagger goes, Dudley of course.

lol Balrog i doubt would be able to do a damn thing in SF3. lol. so watever.

Dudley in SF4 would prolly be like Gouken with a viable anti air versus a fireball. balrog would still be better. but this is just me makin random statements to entertain the question.

i like dudley's character type better than the meathead balrog type but i've fucked wit Balrog since i was like 5...im all bout improving the black male image so Dudley wins


----------



## Wicked (Nov 9, 2009)

WTF you bozos talking about? This game needs Oro, Birdie, Sodom, Rolento, Retsu and maybe one Rival Fighter. FUCK DUDLEY AND IBUKI.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> as far as swagger goes, Dudley of course.
> 
> lol Balrog i doubt would be able to do a damn thing in SF3. lol. so watever.
> 
> ...



Dudley is Indian, I believe.

And Dudley > Balrog. He's a fucking knight.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 9, 2009)

Tears said:


> WTF you bozos talking about? This game needs Oro, Birdie, Sodom, Rolento, Retsu and maybe one Rival Fighter. FUCK DUDLEY AND IBUKI.



Seriously?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 9, 2009)

^ x2

Balrog the boxer gimmick is better, but dudley win in overall


----------



## SilentBobX (Nov 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley is Indian, I believe.
> 
> And Dudley > Balrog. He's a fucking knight.



I thought the chap was british. Or maybe British indian?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 9, 2009)

SilentBobX said:


> I thought the chap was british. Or maybe British indian?



the dudes a black british gentleman


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 9, 2009)

Race draft 2009...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> the dudes a black british gentleman



*Sir.

He was knighted in the SF story-line. xD

Also:


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 9, 2009)

how IS he holding that cup?! :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2009)

Mad style, that's how.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 9, 2009)

Same way Balrog types with his gloves on


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 9, 2009)

THAT my friend was the funniest shit ive seen ever. i still cry to this day seeing that fool typing wit damn gloves on.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wait

Steve Fox > Balrog & Dudley


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that I think of it, Dudley would be interesting in SSF4. Backswing Blow is going to rape the stupid mashable option select throws and big window reversal Shoryus.

Also to the thing about people back dashing out of Makoto's Karakusa. I'm sure she can do some bs where she'll Kara-Karakusa and grab you even if you tried; granted they still let her Kara-Karakusa.

If Dudley is how he is in 3s into SSF4. Balrog will beat him gamewise. Reason is that Dudley's far pokes aren't too fast and his closer ones lack a little range. Balrog can outzone him just like how Chun did in 3s.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 10, 2009)

Barry said:


> Seriously?



Yea seriously i'd rather have them put in all the alpha characters than to put it three third strike characters because they are so popular and everybody will whore them like ryu/ken/sagat.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 10, 2009)

AHAHA YOU FUCKING LOSERS CAN'T COUNTERPICK ONLINE ANYMORE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..  THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Oh wait
> 
> Steve Fox > Balrog & Dudley



FUCK YOU BITCH 

Tears, QQ mohr and STFU.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 10, 2009)

Tears said:


> Yea seriously i'd rather have them put in all the alpha characters than to put it three third strike characters because they are so popular and everybody will whore them like ryu/ken/sagat.


as much as i like thrid strike i have to be honest, and say that i totaly agree with u. shoto's are so overpowered.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 10, 2009)

*@ Tears:* The hell are you talking about? Blind picking was already implemented, just not in regular casual play. If you're QQing about counterpicking in casual play then you got problems.

*@ arcanecapricorn:* Like I said before, no one outside of Japanese players can say that Shotos are too strong or Sagat and Ryu is too strong. There are absolutely NO great Sagat and Ryu players outside of Japan. Until all of the Ryu players can press and abuse his option selects and Sagat players learning how to zone to his maximum potential, then you can finally complain. 

If you don't know what I'm talking about, you shouldn't be complaining about absolutely anything in the game. You should be busy learning how to play the game instead.

I would rather fight a bunch of Shotos in a tournament than other characters. Because I know the matchup at an average level and everyone is pretty much playing the Shotos at an average level. Valle and stuff can still beat me with his Ryu most of the time, but it's not because he's pushing Ryu to his maximum potential though. It's just because Valle is smarter and a better player than I am.

Why did you guys think I stop playing Ryu?
He's too hard to play at a high level and I'm too lazy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 10, 2009)

Tears said:


> AHAHA YOU FUCKING LOSERS CAN'T COUNTERPICK ONLINE ANYMORE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..  THIS IS THE BEST DAY EVER.



Too bad you'll still lose and still come back to cry scrub tears because you still fucking suck at fighting games.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 10, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Also to the thing about people back dashing out of Makoto's Karakusa. I'm sure she can do some bs where she'll Kara-Karakusa and grab you even if you tried; granted they still let her Kara-Karakusa.



Problem with that is if it works like the 3S kara karakusa, it's not so much of a traditional kara.. since your not cancelling start frames...
her far st. short or towards + short (the knee kick, I forget which input it was) was cancellable with out having to hit, like Sagat's towards + short kara is in SF4..

If she did that and you didn't back dash, the karakusa would wiff because the kick would have put you in blockstun before the cancel.

/theory fighter

Really though, only time will tell.. I hope she loses kara karakusa, in that case either way, though. Of all 3S's roster I hated playing against Makoto most.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 10, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Too bad you'll still lose and still come back to cry scrub tears because you still fucking suck at fighting games.



I suck because you played me right? Lol i could care less if i lose but i don't counterpick because i try and have fun not pick to just win.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 10, 2009)

, ffs they already dealt wit counterpicking y are u trippin kid.

Duy my only qualm wit shoryuken characters (characters wit gtfoff moves) is how if u miss a link by a frame the opponent will hit u wit that gtfo move since they spam it the whole time ur hitting them hoping for that opening(and for some that means ultra connect). for characters where pulling off links or tight combos is the only real way to get the most damage while u can it becomes a bitch attacking these characters. i swear this wasnt as much of an issue to deal wit back in the day. but its like it happens a whooole lot in sf4.

yeah im accouting for people just not having the links down to perfection but seriously even top folks be off by a frame and just eat it hard.

outside of this, shotokan fights is just a matter of spacing, safe jumpins and focus absorbing


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2009)

Tears said:


> I suck because you played me right? Lol i could care less if i lose but i don't counterpick because i try and have fun not pick to just win.



Then why do you care about tiers and counterpicking?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 10, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> , ffs they already dealt wit counterpicking y are u trippin kid.
> 
> Duy my only qualm wit shoryuken characters (characters wit gtfoff moves) is how if u miss a link by a frame the opponent will hit u wit that gtfo move since they spam it the whole time ur hitting them hoping for that opening(and for some that means ultra connect). for characters where pulling off links or tight combos is the only real way to get the most damage while u can it becomes a bitch attacking these characters. i swear this wasnt as much of an issue to deal wit back in the day. but its like it happens a whooole lot in sf4.
> 
> ...



Yea, it's a shame SF4 allowed such a huge window to do reversals which allows you to pretty much mash a Shoryu in between block strings and get a Reversal Shoryu. It goes to the same thing about mashing throws while crouching during block strings to option select tech.

Ono just needs to realize this and figure out a solution. The solution is actually pretty blatant though. Reduce the reversal window and remove absolute guard.

They catered to the casuals too much when the made the game. I don't blame them for doing so, but this caused both scrubs and competitive players to complain about a flawed system. Well the scrubs just complain without knowing what's up. The competitive characters just complain about how it dumbed down the game.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 11, 2009)

loooooooooooool


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 11, 2009)

Tears said:


> I suck because you played me right? Lol i could care less if i lose but i don't counterpick because i try and have fun not pick to just win.



I don't need to have played you. It's simple.

Scrubs will cry and complain about game balance and bad matches, good players will hit the lab and iron out the problems they have with their character's bad matches.

It's obvious what applies to you.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> I don't need to have played you. It's simple.
> 
> Scrubs will cry and complain about game balance and bad matches, good players will hit the lab and iron out the problems they have with their character's bad matches.
> 
> It's obvious what applies to you.



Lol i be glad to whoop you when SSIV comes out .. if my character is properly balanced i'll show you some new tricks . BTW i use a ps3 pad.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 12, 2009)

Tears said:


> Lol i be glad to whoop you when SSIV comes out .. *if my character is properly balanced* i'll show you some new tricks . BTW i use a ps3 pad.



 lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2009)

Tears said:


> Lol i be glad to whoop you when SSIV comes out .. if my character is properly balanced i'll show you some new tricks . BTW i use a ps3 pad.


Balance is the cry of the scrub. Fact.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone want to play some rounds getting on now


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2009)

Tears said:


> Lol i be glad to whoop you when SSIV comes out .. if my character is properly balanced i'll show you some new tricks . BTW i use a ps3 pad.



      .


----------



## Biolink (Nov 12, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> am i the only one who wants Yun in this game. i mean everybodys all about ibuki and dudley.



I want them in, but I don't think SF4's system would do either of the brothers much justice. EX-Bars, instead of meter so not many Ex-mantis slashes for Yang. No active supers(From the impression I'm getting) so no Genei-Jin or Sei-ei.

I like their pokes, but low stamina. They'd have to buffed pretty good to make it work. I can definitely see Makoto, Ibuki, and Dudley making that jump a whole lot easier than those 2.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2009)

Biolink said:


> I want them in, but I don't think SF4's system would do either of the brothers much justice. EX-Bars, instead of meter so not many Ex-mantis slashes for Yang. No active supers(From the impression I'm getting) so no Genei-Jin or Sei-ei.
> 
> I like their pokes, but low stamina. They'd have to buffed pretty good to make it work. I can definitely see Makoto, Ibuki, and Dudley making that jump a whole lot easier than those 2.



In 3S SA2 Yang gets ruffly 4 ex mantis at full bar, maybe with a little left over... There are 4 EX bars with full super in SF4, it's basically the same.. Most Yang players don't sit on EX meter anyway.. not to mention he wouldn't have to choose between EX mantis or super for his damage, since he can use EX Mantis with the super meter and still sit on Ultra or at least have 2 bars to use if he needs FADC to land the Ultra.

And yeah, with no GJ Yun is useless.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Balance is the cry of the scrub. Fact.



 I would like to hear why you think that way. I don't even know why you calling me a scrub yet you never played me. That sounds real smart.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm calling you a scrub because you cry about balance.. only scrubs do this.

Smart players optimize on an opponents weak points, scrubs cry about their strengths. Which one are you doin every time you post here, scrub?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 12, 2009)

u know yall goin in circles now...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]W2FWVTdiFQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> u know yall goin in circles now...



I know right?

I'll be glad to play you and other people here 4vs4 team when this game comes out.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2009)

Who would want to team up with you, though?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2009)

You hurt my feelings...

Not ;-)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone going to NorCal Regionals?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2009)

I live on the other side of the country... But I will be watching the stream. I'm also on the lookout for the stream for the ACTiveGamer's tournament this weekend. Hopefully I can finally see Valle vs. Choi in SF4.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Who would want to team up with you, though?



 hahahahahahahahahahahahah rufeless


----------



## Biolink (Nov 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy3TpJCys4M[/YOUTUBE]



Its been done, just I never think about it for some reason


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 13, 2009)

^That's not as badass as some guy finding out about Ryu's close s.Forward. Evidently the close s.Forward lifts you higher off the ground so Ryu can...

close s.Forward xx EX Fireball -> Ultra

I think this setup works on all characters and anywhere on the screen; no corner required. The only downfall to it is that a few hits of the Ultra will whiff, but whatevers you got to land an Ultra with just 1 stock. The close s.Forward can link off a c.Jab as well, so more funsies for Ryu.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone going to NorCal Regionals?



I could go. Ride and room would be free. I'm just not down to go to norcal for a tournament =\


----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2009)

Biolink said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy3TpJCys4M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Its been done, just I never think about it for some reason



Why is it ryu?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone wanna play a few right now?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone else have off days when you just can't beat anyone


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't really have that problem with Boxer.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2009)

Well my main's are Cammy and Bison, and I am only average at best lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Jicksy (Nov 15, 2009)

some funny ass shi**


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2009)

Epic mind games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2009)

That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 15, 2009)

looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2009)

Way to try to act funny when everyone thought it was funny


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm just sayin, Final Round was like 9 months ago almost and that video was posted 8754327187 times. 

Most likely they don't follow the scene or they're more courteous than I.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah it is old but I am just perplexed that he quit before he saw the KO on the screen


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah I know the tournament was a while back but I haven't seen that video in a while and it always cracks me up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Yeah it is old but I am just perplexed that he quit before he saw the KO on the screen



I guess the whole room thought it was over.. the hype got to him and he just jumped up.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 16, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> oldie but goodie


Fixed it 4 ya.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 18, 2009)

Korea vs. Japan SF4 Tourney


Mago is a fucking GOD!!!
Nobody ever has the rights to bitch about Sagat unless the Sagats you play against can remotely do the shit Mago does.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 19, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Korea vs. Japan SF4 Tourney
> 
> 
> Mago is a fucking GOD!!!
> Nobody ever has the rights to bitch about Sagat unless the Sagats you play against can remotely do the shit Mago does.



just mental


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 24, 2009)

Chemistry said:


>



Adon !!! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF uck yes

 Jaguar Tooth !!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 24, 2009)

all i saw was guy... 

coudnt care less what other characters go in now, i have the one i wanted


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2009)

Rumor has it Ibuki is basically next to be confirmed, or at least I hope so. 

If that's the case she will definitely be my main, I don't care how many people try and whore her out. pek


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 24, 2009)

Chemistry said:


>





Violent-nin said:


> Rumor has it Ibuki is basically next to be confirmed, or at least I hope so.
> 
> If that's the case she will definitely be my main, I don't care how many people try and whore her out. pek



look at the top right. guy is parrying a kunai.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2009)

^Yep that's what I'm mostly basing it on Chem, I just don't wanna say she's in for sure just yet and somehow be let down. Right now things are definitely looking up for her inclusion though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 24, 2009)

Where's my Rolento :L

so wait, parrying is back? I haven't kept up.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2009)

Dudley confirmation coming closer and closer.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley confirmation coming closer and closer.



wat makes u say that ?

i hope he is

i dont mind R.Mika


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2009)

Rumors from way back all coming true?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2009)

cody,adon, and guy.. sweet 

i only wish gardua and cracker jack were capcom characters... goddamit akira either make a game or sell the characters


----------



## Wicked (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow this is nice.. PICK SAGAT AGAIN YOU ASSCLOWN AND GUESS WUT? I'LL PICK ADON . Wow whoever is gonna get whored out and easy to play (i'm looking at you ryu,saga and more..) i'll pass them up real fast. All they need now is Rolento, Sodom, Birdie, Karin and R.mika to complete the alpha series. No offense but older characters should have higher priority then the third strike characters.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 24, 2009)

guy...all we will see online lol.

EDIT:  Goddamnit Tears...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> guy...all we will see online lol.



I hope not but i have a feeling they are going to add more characters. 8 characters don't seem right. Just fill up the alpha roster (pair of 4) and add one ts character (Oro, Elena or Alex) and we should be set. I like this but i really do hope the balance issue is done right properly.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 24, 2009)

There will be a lot of the new guys seen online. Fan favs like Guy will be all over the place the first month.

I would really like to see Rolento.. especially if he can do shenanigans like the jump in pogo landing crossup from CvS2.

@Tears: remove all the new characters and 24 of the last games characters, and you have your balance. Or have a game with variety and except the fact that some characters will be better than others.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 24, 2009)

CODY!!!
I'm gonna stab you fools.
Fugggg, tornadoes for everybody!!!

*@ bbq sauce:* Parries better not be back or I'm gonna be pissed. I'm just going to assume that's his Focus animation.

*@ Tears:* Why can't you get it into your head that there is no such thing as a properly balanced game. The Top Tiers in SF4 (Sagat and Ryu) is nothing in comparison to the Top Tiers of other games. They are actually some of the weakest Top Tiers that ever risen and they're both pretty damn hard to play.Also asking for more characters while asking for more balance is so dumb.

Don't you guys worry about massive Guy scrubs online when the game gets released. Scrubs will soon realize he doesn't have a fiery Dragon Punch and doing random command runs will get them killed.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 24, 2009)

Tears said:


> Wow this is nice.. PICK SAGAT AGAIN YOU ASSCLOWN AND GUESS WUT? I'LL PICK ADON . Wow whoever is gonna get whored out and easy to play (i'm looking at you ryu,saga and more..) i'll pass them up real fast. All they need now is Rolento, Sodom, Birdie, Karin and R.mika to complete the alpha series. No offense but older characters should have higher priority then the third strike characters.



If you're wack at the game a new character won't make you better.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 24, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ bbq sauce:* Parries better not be back or I'm gonna be pissed. I'm just going to assume that's his Focus animation.



I will not play this game if parrying comes back. No jokes.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 24, 2009)

adon. guy. and cody... i suspect karin is next


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL Tears:


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 24, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> adon. guy. and cody... i suspect karin is next



Possibility, but since all of the rumors are coming true; Dudley, Ibuki, and Hakan are next.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 24, 2009)

I WANT BATSU AS BONUS CHARACTER !!!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2009)

I wouldn't go thinking Ibuki is gonna be in the game so soon, just like how everyone thought Rolento was going to be announced because of that stage.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 24, 2009)

I automatically hate anybody who uses rufus,sagat,ryu,ken, blanka and balrog. Lets see which of the 4 is going to have 20 ways of combo into ultra


----------



## Wicked (Nov 24, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I wouldn't go thinking Ibuki is gonna be in the game so soon, just like how everyone thought Rolento was going to be announced because of that stage.



Yep but these dudley ibuki ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can't stop screaming.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd rather be a Dudley ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) than a balance-crying scrub.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok go play your broken indian balrog and you'll be happy.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be cackling all the way to your eventual suicide.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'll be cackling all the way to your eventual suicide.



By reading all your post regarding dudley, i think your the one that on suicide watch if dudley is not in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2009)

*posts, you're, that's

And no, I simply won't buy the game and instead get 3S on GGPO.


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> adon. guy. and cody... *i suspect karin is next*



The one character I've been hoping for since SFIV was announced. I'd love to learn some Guy, too, though.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Adon, and Ibuki


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2009)

What exactly do you guys have against Ibuki, there were more people screaming for Guy over Ibuki so don't talk nonsense.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Tears, everything you say sounds retarded.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Shut the fuck up Tears, everything you say sounds retarded.



You think having a fighter game with it's characters having REAL balance is a bad idea? Ok man your decision..


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

What                       ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2009)

Tears said:


> Ok go play your broken indian balrog and you'll be happy.




Dudley wasn't that good in 3 iirc. People just want him because his swag is on a hundred thousand trillion.

 @ still not realizing SF4 is one of the most balanced fighters on the market.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 25, 2009)

Tears you never did tell me what game you consider is balanced.

3s Tiers went something like:
Yun
Chun-Li
Ken
Makoto
Yang, Dudley, Urien, Akuma
Forget everyone else

The difference between Yun and Chun compared to the characters under them is extremely significant. They both rape a majority of the cast at high level play.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> *Dudley wasn't that good in 3 iirc.*



O_O

one parry = half your life

might as well just kill myself if i'm in the corner against this fool...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2009)

so two more will be added huh?

i want projectile spammers


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> O_O
> 
> one parry = half your life
> 
> might as well just kill myself if i'm in the corner against this fool...



Don't you just love c.hk juggles?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 25, 2009)

We Just Need 

Alex,Evil Ryu,Sean,The Twins,Dudley


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2009)

Tears said:


> You think having a fighter game with it's characters having REAL balance is a bad idea? Ok man your decision..


Define real balance. If by balance you mean match ups for your character vary, some are in your favor some are even, some are against you, but every match is winnable... If so SFIV is already balanced just fine.

If by balance you mean EVERY MATCH for EVERY CHARACTER is 5-5, that is impossible if you want character variety. 

Hell the only difference between World Warrior Ryu and Ken, is kick thow. Ken's put you in the corner faster, thus he was considered the better character, based solely on his kick throw.. so if you want variety in you characters, some will be better than others.

Variety > balance.

Which would you rather have?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2009)

Just let it go

New trailer is cool

Cody can shank them bitches
Guy has a new that goes under shoto ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Adon got those nasty kicks, can't wait for sagat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to get ultrad in the face


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

You'll still lose like a little bitch and cry.

Hell, I could probably beat you with nothing but roses. :3


----------



## jkingler (Nov 25, 2009)

Where's this new trailer? I wanna see the latest character revelations in action.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

English voices are so gay. xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 25, 2009)

Cody's Japanese voice better sound like his A3 voice. That "Ha Ha!!!" ain't doing him justice in SSF4. I also wanted more rocks less knives. His normal moves looks a little sluggish but I think that's only because it was with the knives. His normal slide and slide attack looks quick, so I'm glad.

WTF you talking about Tears, Guy's shoulder slam went through fireballs since forever. Would it make you happier if I tell you his command slide does too? Anyways, lets hope Guy still has his good pokes mainly his s.Forward and s.Strong. Hopefully close s.Roundhouse stays safe on block as well so we can mess around with his chain combos more.

Good to see Adon having the ability to cancel his crescent kick in the air. Wonder if it can have some kind of crossup properties like Viper does. No showings of his normal moves sadly.

Everything is shaping out nicely thus far. I just want more info on that new Focus system and I'll say, let the games begin.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like it is coming along nicely. 

Guy looks as fun but hard to use effectively as ever, Cody looks maybe more effective than before, and Adon looks really, really fun, as always.

But...is it just me, or does it look like Cody's character design needs some polishing. XD


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

jkingler said:


> But...is it just me, or does it look like Cody's character design needs some polishing. XD



His prison suit is WAAAY TOO TIGHT, lol.

Adon's lookin mighty sexy


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 25, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Looks like it is coming along nicely.
> 
> Guy looks as fun but hard to use effectively as ever, Cody looks maybe more effective than before, and Adon looks really, really fun, as always.
> 
> But...is it just me, or does it look like Cody's character design needs some polishing. XD



V-Cody was pretty good in A3. He had a dodge and infinite. He could guard crush pretty well in that game too. The only thing holding him back from tearing shit up was a lack of a reversal.

Supposedly in SSF4 it was rumored that Cody gets an Alpha Counter. So that covers his reversal problem, granted the AC is good. With the amount of rocks and cyclones he'll be throwing, he'll always have a solid meter.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah cody was a beast for me in A3. loved the guy....but uhhh i thought Cody would be out of his prison clothes by now.

oh shit Zangiefs cousin cop may make an appearance. CODYYY!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2009)

Not a huge fan of the English VA's, but oh well. Game is looking very nice at the moment, they keep getting me hype with these trailers, but then I realize the game isn't out till Spring of 2010.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 25, 2009)

i predict three more final characters one of them will be a new character


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 25, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i predict three more final characters one of them will be a new character



hakkan

some arab dude


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree that Cody looks sluggish, and that Guy looks fun. Honestly though, i'll be pretty disappointed if Dudley isn't in.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> V-Cody was pretty good in A3. He had a dodge and infinite. He could guard crush pretty well in that game too. The only thing holding him back from tearing shit up was a lack of a reversal.
> 
> Supposedly in SSF4 it was rumored that Cody gets an Alpha Counter. So that covers his reversal problem, granted the AC is good. With the amount of rocks and cyclones he'll be throwing, he'll always have a solid meter.



Give him tensionless guard cancel, Baiken style!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 26, 2009)

Hugo makes a highly anticipated apperance



SSF4 really needs some 3rd strike representatives (Fingers cross for Dudley/Ibuki/makoto)


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 26, 2009)

u scared the living shit outta me man. u really did. did NOT want that fucker in this...but i guess it'd be a good tie in for Hugo and SF3.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 26, 2009)

id rather have alex than hugo


----------



## Si Style (Nov 26, 2009)

Why Dudley an Ibiki? Is there logic behind it, like their stories from SF3 interweave with the timeline? or is it just fanboyism?

Oro is more interesting anyway.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 26, 2009)

The rumor is that Dudley is just lookin for a rose and runs into shenanigans lol.  Anyway I like the english VA's, and Adon's ultra looks nasty

EDIT:  You know what annoys the hell out of me. The people that bitch about a new SF after only a year. I mean would they rather wait another 10 years before we get a new street fighter game, and then bitch that it took to long for a new one to come out


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

Oro in SSFIV wouldn't make much sense, story-wise, but Ono fucks that up the arse, so meh.

Dudley is just mad stylin'.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 26, 2009)

Dang... I didn't care much about the new fighters and various add-ups, but Guy definitly grasped my interest. His swag, his gameplay, an outstanding Ultra. I'm definitly gonna main him once the game comes out. SSF4 online's gonna be ugly.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 26, 2009)

Si Style said:


> Why Dudley an Ibiki? Is there logic behind it, like their stories from SF3 interweave with the timeline? or is it just fanboyism?
> 
> Oro is more interesting anyway.



Dudley has no tie. Ibuki however, subtly speaks of Guy throughout the SF3 games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2009)

i never liked how ibuki played tbh.. though i wont mind her.. do want rolento though


----------



## Hellion (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I will try out Juri.  I like all kick chars'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I think I will try out Juri.  I like all kick chars'



she reminds of one my kof mains.. ofcourse i will play with her..


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 26, 2009)

Oro vs. Gouken must happen

"hoooo. sashiburidana...gouken CHAN"

"temeee"

"i''ll do what ur brother could not!"

(they proceed to swing their walkers and canes)


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Dudley has no tie. Ibuki however, subtly speaks of Guy throughout the SF3 games.



SFIV needs more dignity.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 27, 2009)

Khris said:


> she reminds of one my kof mains.. ofcourse i will play with her..



I know.  She reminds me so much of Kim from KoF, and his kids from MotW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2009)

Kim is osm no doubt about that.. too bad the most current game with him sucked ass


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 27, 2009)

Cody's FA has decent range.



It looks like he's using a wrench, haha.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 27, 2009)

somethings in that screenshot just dont seem rights lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder if Cody gets two different animation for his Focus.

It would be fucken cool if Cody gets a different weapon depending on stage. He's holding a wrench in that picture. I want him to use a stick or something in the jungle stage and a fishing rod in the boat stage. 

Oh yea he gets to throw snowballs in the Russia stage instead of rocks.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Dudley and Adon are gonna be mah mains.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 27, 2009)

Would it be worth it buying SFIV for $20 or should I wait for SSFIV?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait for SSFIV.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley and Adon are gonna be mah mains.



second

ill probably have 5 mains

1.Zangief
2.Ryu
3.Dudley
4.Adon
5.Dhalsim ??? T.Hawk- cant decide


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2009)

speaking of mains, ill probs stick with chun and fei even in super, guy just seems like hes gonna be a pain to use in some ways and the other chars besides juri and d-jay i aint fussed about.

still hoping for chuns ultra to not wiff on some characters in combo/only in corner combo...


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 27, 2009)

Why do i have a feeling that the producer will go back on his words and make this game full retail price,

meh, my main is still fei


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

Because it's Capcom.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley and Adon are gonna be mah mains.



Has it been confirmed that Dudley is in?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 28, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Has it been confirmed that Dudley is in?



No, but dont get the people in this thread started


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 28, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> No, but dont get the people in this thread started



Off topic but...<3 SNSD


----------



## Kishido (Nov 28, 2009)

Guys if you want to talk about SSFIV than please join my FC. I will update it always with new announcements


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Has it been confirmed that Dudley is in?



As good as. Nearly every rumour that was released a few months ago has been confirmed, and with the kunai in one screenshot, Ibuki is confirmed as well.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## jkingler (Nov 28, 2009)

Gotta love the ill-fitting name of that article, eh?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 30, 2009)

But why the hell Cody is still in his prison outfit? Damn he was out of teh jail in Alpha 3. And in FF Street Fighter he also was free.

And for Makoto... Well she is nice... But even Yun and Yang aren't in (just cameo) and Makoto is even younger... I hope for Karin.... And I think Oro needs more spotlight...

But it seems every rumors become true... But how many new characters will we got... 10 or 8?

The trailer music rocks.

BTW
Join my FC =)


----------



## Wicked (Nov 30, 2009)

KiShiDo said:


> But why the hell Cody is still in his prison outfit? Damn he was out of teh jail in Alpha 3. And in FF Street Fighter he also was free.
> 
> And for Makoto... Well she is nice... But even Yun and Yang aren't in (just cameo) and Makoto is even younger... I hope for Karin.... And I think Oro needs more spotlight...
> 
> ...


 SF timeline is fucked up, disregard it. We probably are going to get more characters. They shown/talked about a lot of characters being in this game but they even said we might get more then 8 characters so most likely we are going to get 4-8 more characters. It would be better too.. i'm tired of seeing plasma clan online 24/7.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Disregard Tears while you're at it. =]


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 30, 2009)

HRAP V




Another hori. 



I love the viewlix design.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are badass.

I'll have to stick to the hrap2/inpin, cause i'm broke as fuck.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh damn, the new sticks looks awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Me like the new HRAP. Reminds me of the TE Madcatz, though. But that start-button location is crap.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 30, 2009)

How much the sticks cost.. 500 dollars?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2009)

$80-$140 depending on where you get it from. And damn, I just bought a HRAP EX-SE for Mushihimesama Futari. Oh well, the one I have is a good stick too.

Edit: Those new HRAPs, no idea but they won't go past $150-160 retail most likely.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 1, 2009)

Are the sticks available now? because DO.WANT....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2009)

still favor a PS joystick


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 1, 2009)

^ghey


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 4, 2009)

Maeda Taison, you rock my world:


That whole tourney was sick, a very good watch.

Aoki's Blanka was pretty sick too, he zoned out Sagat. Hahahaha.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2009)

That Boxer is insane.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL @ Pro King mashing c.jab and getting snuffed with S.Jab - Dash punch 3 times in a row.
And that S.strong to stuff Sagat's S.Roundhouse was the sexiest thing in that whole vid.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> LOL @ Pro King mashing c.jab and getting snuffed with S.Jab - Dash punch 3 times in a row.
> And that S.strong to stuff Sagat's S.Roundhouse was the sexiest thing in that whole vid.



Yea forreal, I wonder if he did that on purpose.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 4, 2009)

> He is daigo without the projectiles.



Seriously, that was sick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow that Boxer is a beast, the first match especially was beautiful.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2009)

gtfo, akuma has a semi infinite without meter? i haven't been around much but dats fucked up lol. The Maeda team is sick.  Eita's gouki is a beast. makes me want to play with him now. 

where the hell are the good bison (dictator) vids @.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 4, 2009)

Wu Fei said:
			
		

> gtfo, akuma has a semi infinite without meter? i haven't been around much but dats fucked up lol. The Maeda team is sick.  Eita's gouki is a beast. makes me want to play with him now.
> 
> where the hell are the good bison (dictator) vids @.


Not anything close to an infinite, look at the pushback. That loop lasted about as long as it possibly could.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2009)

u right, saw it a couple of more times. momochi pulled it off alot in other vids...always stopped after a point due to da pushback like u said.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 5, 2009)

Tokido is crazy with it, he'll never miss the link.


----------



## Emery (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, guys... I just got a new PS3.  I haven't played Street Fighter IV since APRIL.  Needless to say, I'm fucking awful right now.  I would love it if Duy (or people on par with him on PSN) would like to do some serious match grinding with me.  I'm talking 20-30 games.  I need someone who will be patient with my mistakes and such.  

Add me on PSN and send me a message telling me who you are.

PSN: HisNameIsL


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 6, 2009)

Emery said:


> Okay, guys... I just got a new PS3.  I haven't played Street Fighter IV since APRIL.  Needless to say, I'm fucking awful right now.  I would love it if Duy (or people on par with him on PSN) would like to do some serious match grinding with me.  I'm talking 20-30 games.  I need someone who will be patient with my mistakes and such.
> 
> Add me on PSN and send me a message telling me who you are.
> 
> PSN: HisNameIsL



I'm pretty bad.

I'm down to run some games and help you out, but I can't do it anytime soon though. I got finals, work, girlfriend, and other shiz to tend to.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 6, 2009)

Eita's Gouki? Sako laughs at him.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 6, 2009)

yo that shit was insane. dude pulled a raging demon on his ass without using ultra. those two were good. now i really want to play wit akuma.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 6, 2009)

It's nice to see that I am not the only one who gets SF fever when I watch good players play


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2009)

I think Eita would take Sako, based on some of the missed opportunities I saw in that fight. Some of the combos Sako landed were madness, but he missed them several times, from what I could tell, so I don't think they're viable in higher stakes play unless he steps his execution up a bit. 

P.S. Gonna get on for a bit now. Anyone interested, message me on psn.


----------



## EdgeoO (Dec 7, 2009)

Sako's cammy is the best I've ever seen. Guys a monster. I'm gonna be on for like an hour or so killing time before Dexter / FMA comes out then tomorrow and tuesday I be doing school shit but if anyone wants to play add me to psn

crownclown-ezzz is my account. I'm pretty decent I think. Cammy main but I've been  playing Ken and Guile as secondaries and I'm always down for RvR casuals if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 7, 2009)

5th at the AI ranbat! Finally broke top 8 T_T


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

EdgeoO said:


> Sako's cammy is the best I've ever seen. Guys a monster. I'm gonna be on for like an hour or so killing time before *Dexter / FMA* comes out then tomorrow and tuesday I be doing school shit but if anyone wants to play add me to psn
> 
> crownclown-ezzz is my account. I'm pretty decent I think. Cammy main but I've been  playing Ken and Guile as secondaries and I'm always down for RvR casuals if anyone wants to play.



exactly the same two things I'm waiting for right now. Probably watch FMA tomorrow but Dexter'll be up within the hour hopefully.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 7, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> 5th at the AI ranbat! Finally broke top 8 T_T



Grats!!!

I plan on hitting up AI soon during winter break. Hopefully I catch you there sometimes.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2009)

Then again, Sako's main isn't even Akuma, it's Viper. But there aren't many vids of him online though...


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 7, 2009)

street Fighter at it's finest


----------



## Wicked (Dec 7, 2009)

^ That's mean

You think there will be a SSFIV tournament at gamespot like last time?

I heard all the characters will be revealed by christmas so lets hope they are atleast more then 12 characters!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2009)

Gamespot tournament was gay. No sticks, like what the fuck.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 7, 2009)

main reason i didn't enter mine.

doing head butt, ultra on a pad would leave me with no skin on my thumb by the end of it.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 7, 2009)

w8, GameSpot or GameStop D:


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2009)

Where are these Kai v. Combofiend gifs from?  Is it from some event, or an interview, or...?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 7, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Where are these Kai v. Combofiend gifs from?  Is it from some event, or an interview, or...?



It was from a small 8-man invitational tournament called LA Riots.

If there is another global tournament, they better be on sticks or have the option to choose sticks or controller. I'm sure everyone is gonna hop on the tournament and take it seriously if it does.

Also the store needs to learn how to run a bracket and have it on a random draw. At my place you just play the guy who signed up right after you or before you, just straight down the list.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2009)

LA Riots


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 7, 2009)

The Gamestop tournament was also suppose to be 360 only. My friends that decided to enter bitched when the 2nd phase was done on a PS3 and they had to use the PS3 controller. I just shook my head at them considering the PS3 controller is a step-up from the 360 controller. But they are a lost cause anyway, they think controllers are superior to the arcade stick.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol oops i said gamespot

I use the d-pad and don't see a problem with it but if anything i would like a option to play controllers on SSFIV Arcade (I know they are going to do it.. smarter that way to balance out the characters if there is issues on console version release in beginning and to detect problems). The gamespot tourney (lol) should have option of both but there should be a special where top japan players play online or something. It would be entertaining them fighting a flowchart ken


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 7, 2009)

Tears said:


> Lol oops i said gamespot
> 
> I use the d-pad and don't see a problem with it but if anything i would like a option to play controllers on SSFIV Arcade (I know they are going to do it.. smarter that way to balance out the characters if there is issues on console version release in beginning and to detect problems). The gamespot tourney (lol) should have option of both but there should be a special where top japan players play online or something. It would be entertaining them fighting a flowchart ken



Anything regarding online play is stupid.

There is nothing wrong with the pad and pad users, but it's a slap in the face to the players who took fighting game serious in the first place when they aren't allowed to use arcade sticks.

I also don't understand your statement regarding the pad and game balance. If you're talking about location tests and whatnot, I'm sure they'll have those. They had it for vanilla SF4, and I don't see why they're not going to for SSF4.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 7, 2009)

i just hope that SSF4  is more balanced than SF4. i would like play this game at a tournament level if it wasn't so tier heavy. most of these tournament matches good and all but everyone uses the same characters. its easy to say that players in the east are better than the players in the west when all they do is go by character tier match ups.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 7, 2009)

Personally I am better on the pad than a stick.  My muscles have gotten use to working with a pad. BUT some characters are harder to play than others on a pad.  I find VIper is damn near impossible to play correctly on a pad.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 8, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i just hope that SSF4  is more balanced than SF4. i would like play this game at a tournament level if it wasn't so tier heavy. most of these tournament matches good and all but everyone uses the same characters. its easy to say that players in the east are better than the players in the west when all they do is go by character tier match ups.



Balance or not, if you take it to a tournament level you're gonna see a lot of top tier characters being played. SF4 did a good job already with the balancing, things can be better but it is good.

The game is not that tier heavy as well. If top tier characters have a lot of 5:5 matchups and are still top tier, you know for sure the game isn't tier heavy. If you take a look at previous fighting games, 5:5 matchups were almost non-existent for top tier characters. 3s Chun and Yun had 6:4 and 7:3 across the board with the only 5:5 matchup against each other and against Ken. CvS2 and MvC2 top tier characters were a different story.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Balance or not, if you take it to a tournament level you're gonna see a lot of top tier characters being played. SF4 did a good job already with the balancing, things can be better but it is good.
> 
> The game is not that tier heavy as well. If top tier characters have a lot of 5:5 matchups and are still top tier, you know for sure the game isn't tier heavy. If you take a look at previous fighting games, 5:5 matchups were almost non-existent for top tier characters. 3s Chun and Yun had 6:4 and 7:3 across the board with the only 5:5 matchup against each other and against Ken. CvS2 and MvC2 top tier characters were a different story.



good point sir... either way i have high hopes for SSF4. right now the only fighting game im focused on now is Tekken 6


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 8, 2009)

ugh...i did NOT like tekken 6 for some reason. shit just seemed old across the board.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 8, 2009)

More Cody stuff:


Good stuff:
1. He has an AA!!!
2. Easier to combo moves!!!
3. Knife does chip damage!!!
4. New move!!!
5. A !!!

Bad stuff:
1. His Dodge was way too good, and was removed.
2. No news of his rumored Alpha Counter.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 8, 2009)

Speaking of arcade sticks.... Amazon is selling the Hori RAP EX-SE for $90. Apparently another sale. It was $100 for Black Friday, went back to $139 after and now it's $90. Good time to get one I'll say.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 8, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> More Cody stuff:
> 
> 
> Good stuff:
> ...



I hope that all the people who bitched about DLC reads this.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2009)

The following words should be banned from this thread:

balance
tiers


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 8, 2009)

Hori taking HRAP V orders now.



Available by Dec 24th.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Hori taking HRAP V orders now.
> 
> 
> 
> Available by Dec 24th.



I still dislike the start-button placement a great deal.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 8, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> The following words should be banned from this thread:
> 
> balance
> tiers



I agree people should concentrate more on their own skill level, and limitations


----------



## Wicked (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah ok..

When every character is tourny hardened no more tears 

It sounds like cody was forced in the game but Rolento over fail tight suit jail costume from the 1920s?  funny stuff.

This isn't VF5 balance and i heard seth said dhalsim,viper and rose were top tiers hmmmm i'm scratching my stash. Go listen to morning after dark - timbaland.. good stuff.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 8, 2009)

Tears said:


> Yeah ok..
> 
> When every character is tourny hardened no more *tears*
> 
> ...



TEH FUCKIN PLOT CHICKENS!!! 

double account whore


----------



## Wicked (Dec 8, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> TEH FUCKIN PLOT CHICKENS!!!
> 
> double account whore



ORAORAORAORAORA ODAODAODAODA

Ken and Juri say that.. see what i did there?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

Tears said:


> Yeah ok..
> 
> When every character is tourny hardened no more tears



Every character is tourny hardened, people are just too bitchmade to put in work.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 8, 2009)

Seems like the HRAP V is all Sanwa. Nice.

And Tears seriously, we get it already. Put in the time to learn match-ups or just find another game cause you are obviously going to be disappointed.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 9, 2009)

Tears said:


> Yeah ok..
> 
> When every character is tourny hardened no more tears
> 
> ...



They see you trollin...they hatin....


----------



## Wicked (Dec 16, 2009)

New video is up at IGN..

Brief glimpse of the new characters

Wow Sagats Tiger uppercut got nerfed.. i wonder if sheep will flock to him anymore. 

Capcom is doing a bad job.. you think im hype about a game i already know everything about? LMAO they really don't know how to hype people up. They think releasing trailers or showing characters throughout the time is going to get people hyped.. it failed for me. No hype for this game for me.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 16, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> The following words should be banned from all fighting game threads:
> 
> balance
> tiers



Would save so much ass pain for everyone


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2009)

Tears said:


> New video is up at IGN..
> 
> Brief glimpse of the new characters
> 
> ...



Shut.

The.

Fuck.

Up. 

Learn to play already you scrub.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2009)

Tears said:


> New video is up at IGN..
> 
> Brief glimpse of the new characters
> 
> ...



Whaaaaaaaa?

Teehee.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG i heard this game called VIRTUA FIGHTER 5 has the best balance out of any fighting games and wanna know why?

You can win tournaments with almost every character.. that is a great concept. It is fun to play and fun to watch, the gameplay is so well thought out and executed.. can't say anything about this game yet though.. but sheep is going to be the deciding factor. Who will the sheep flock to the most?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread has fallen so far from grace.

Anyway I saw some High level Cammy play, and I really need to start working on my 412369 air cammy spike.  It builds meters for other shenanigans


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2009)

Tears said:


> OMG i heard this game called VIRTUA FIGHTER 5 has the best balance out of any fighting games and wanna know why?
> 
> You can win tournaments with almost every character.. that is a great concept. It is fun to play and fun to watch, the gameplay is so well thought out and executed.. can't say anything about this game yet though.. but sheep is going to be the deciding factor. Who will the sheep flock to the most?



Then post in the VF5 thread and shut the fuck up.

And the it's 'sheep are going to be the deciding factor'.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 16, 2009)

Tears you know why you have such a problem with SF, its because you are trying to play Chess with Checker pieces, and it is just never gonna work


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2009)

It can if you're creative, though.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 16, 2009)

why does tears hate sf for ?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2009)

Prolly because he doesn't play well and loses to scrubby Rose players.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It can if you're creative, though.



Why Must you destroy my analogy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2009)

Tears said:


> OMG i heard this game called VIRTUA FIGHTER 5 has the best balance out of any fighting games and wanna know why?
> 
> You can win tournaments with almost every character.. that is a great concept. It is fun to play and fun to watch, the gameplay is so well thought out and executed.. can't say anything about this game yet though.. but sheep is going to be the deciding factor. Who will the sheep flock to the most?



You can win a tournament with anyone in SFIV as well


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You can win a tournament with anyone in SFIV as well



This is correct. 

SFIV is balanced fine for the most part, if you want broken balance then go play SSBB.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 16, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> why does tears hate sf for ?



He's a scrub.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah right any character my ass.. go win a tournament with sakura... not.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2009)

Tears said:


> Yeah right any character my ass.. go win a tournament with sakura... not.



Go win a tournament or place Top 8...not.

Edit:
By the way guys. I'm gonna run a tournament this Saturday at my arcades and we might get a live stream going on. I'll keep you guys posted so you can all watch me drop combos LIVE!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 16, 2009)

Yall r tripping. 

Tears name is a play on Tiers. his whole purpose in this shit is to troll u fools lol. pay him no nevamind.

and keep us posted Duy.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 16, 2009)

E.honda is so Broken please nerf him!

Ryu is for fucking noobies. 

Man up and use a challenging character instead of using "Easy ass win" characters and maybe people would take you seriously. I can brag about using dp > ultra tradeoff bullshit? yeah ok...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 17, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Yall r tripping.
> 
> Tears name is a play on Tiers. his whole purpose in this shit is to troll u fools lol. pay him no nevamind.
> 
> and keep us posted Duy.



I tried to tell em


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 17, 2009)

Tears said:


> E.honda is so Broken please nerf him!
> 
> Ryu is for fucking noobies.
> 
> Man up and use a challenging character instead of using "Easy ass win" characters and maybe people would take you seriously. I can brag about using dp > ultra tradeoff bullshit? yeah ok...



You don't know wtf u talking bout.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2009)

Tears said:


> Yeah right any character my ass.. go win a tournament with sakura... not.



SabrE did pretty well with her at evo this year.. Wong took 2nd at SB4 with Fei Long.. etc.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZH1N81rhrk[/YOUTUBE]

If you don't think Sak can compete....


----------



## Wicked (Dec 17, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> SabrE did pretty well with her at evo this year.. Wong took 2nd at SB4 with Fei Long.. etc.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZH1N81rhrk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If you don't think Sak can compete....



That's pretty cool and BTW the official street fighter IV guide lists Fei Long as the 4th best character...


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2009)

Tears said:


> the official street fighter IV guide



lmfao**


----------



## delirium (Dec 17, 2009)

That's the same guide that says that Guile has one of the best ultra's in the game lol


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 17, 2009)

i h8 kens fire shoryuken its too strong


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2009)

Not every character can win tournaments especially not in a 2/3 double elimination one.
The game is balanced in the sense that the higher tiers are far from unbeatable, but the lower tier characters are clearly lacking.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Not every character can win tournaments especially not in a 2/3 double elimination one.
> The game is balanced in the sense that the higher tiers are far from unbeatable, but the lower tier characters are clearly lacking.



It's impossible to win a tournament with vega,dan and sakura. Atleast you understand where im coming from.. a lot of characters are lacking the tools to combat top tier characters and don't have as much going for them compared to Ragat. I'm not too bad i always get ACA at the end of the match.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 17, 2009)

that was the best sakura that ive ever seen.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 18, 2009)

Tears said:


> It's impossible to win a tournament with vega,dan and sakura. Atleast you understand where im coming from.. a lot of characters are lacking the tools to combat top tier characters and don't have as much going for them compared to Ragat. I'm not too bad i always get ACA at the end of the match.



lol @ your grade, you're being too obvious.

rly though, name last tournament you went to, then continue to tell us your expert opinions on characters and their tourney standings.


----------



## EdgeoO (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm one of the best in my local scene of competitve canadian players and I play cammy. My city has a lot of rogs and I still manage to do okay. Probably the best in the city is actually a sakura but he doesn't come out, I've only been raped by him online. Overall the scene is pretty fresh but I disagree that tiers determine everything. Sure its easier to win with higher tiers but the overall most successful player in my city mains Rufus and I trash him everytime we play. I just get shutdown by rogs because that MU is mad hard for me -_-, once I get it down to science then I will dominate pretty easily with my low tier Cammy.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 18, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> lol @ your grade, you're being too obvious.
> 
> rly though, name last tournament you went to, then continue to tell us your expert opinions on characters and their tourney standings.



You don't have to go to a tourney to understand characters don't have shit and can't win no matter how good you are in a tournament. I'm not wasting 200 dollars to travel to play a video game.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

You can't play for shit, can you?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 18, 2009)

Tears said:


> You don't have to go to a tourney to understand characters don't have shit and can't win no matter how good you are in a tournament. I'm not wasting 200 dollars to travel to play a video game.



If you have not experienced tournament level play, ie. played decent/good players (not counting scrub-a-lubs who show up, but the mid-to high level players), you can't really understand.. 

You can watch videos and understand he did "x" in "x" situation because "x", but, there's a lot you won't understand until you experience it in person. Shit you're not going to experience playing on PSN or XBL.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry guys, no go on the live stream for my tournament tomorrow. My friend said the stuff he ordered to get it up and going won't make it in time for tomorrow.

But he told me he's gonna record the matches anyways and post it up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

Lame.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 18, 2009)

How come nobody mentioned this D:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2009)

Magneto, Sentinel, Cable, and Storm????


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

WHERE YO CURLY MUSTACHE AT


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 18, 2009)

Dudley, Ibuki and Makoto....then Hakan...yaaaay


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2009)

HELL NO! I want MAH PRINGLES!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 18, 2009)

ok guys lets be realistic there isn't going to be any third strike characters in this game. if there are it would most likely be yun or yang due to the fact that they are in chun li's storyline.  but other than that my guess for the last character slots will be

Charlie Nash
Karin
Yun and or Yang
New Character


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 18, 2009)

^going by fan recommends, dudley, ibuki n makoto seem more likely, no?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 18, 2009)

More like going by the rumors that have been out oh so many months ago....98% chance of the last 4 being the people yet to be revealed...other 2% could be DAT MANGO SENTINEL!! SO PRINGLES!!

......yeah.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ok guys lets be realistic there isn't going to be any third strike characters in this game. if there are it would most likely be yun or yang due to the fact that they are in chun li's storyline.  but other than that my guess for the last character slots will be
> 
> Charlie Nash
> Karin
> ...



Lolno. Yang maybe, Yun is shit without GEnei Jin. Plus considering the rumour list released like five months ago that turned out to be about 100% true so far.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2009)

at the thread title.

It`s being speculated by many as Dudley, Ibuki and Alex or Makoto and then finally Hakan. I`m not sure I want Hakan in this game, so far he doesn`t sound like that great of a character.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 19, 2009)

Right because you played hakan right?Funny thing is if those characters aren't 3s i bet you will cry like a little baby.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2009)

If Dudley is in the game I bet his Ultra will have a rose in it somehow, and it better have "Gutter trash" in it also


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2009)

Tears said:


> Right because you played hakan right?Funny thing is if those characters aren't 3s i bet you will cry like a little baby.



You retarded? It's a rhetorical question don't bother answering.

I said I don't he doesn't sound like that great of a character, I'm not talking about his playstyle fool cause I haven't seen him in action. From what I've been hearing he's a wrestler from the middle-east obsessed with oil......I'm sorry but I believe Capcom could come up with something better. Who's crying? Your the one bitching about tiers meanwhile you've never been to a tournament.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry guys, my friend didn't bring his camera to record the matches.

But guess what!?
I won 1st place!!!

Yaaaay, $77 baby!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2009)

Duy is rolling in the big money now.

Congrats on 1st Duy.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 20, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> You retarded? It's a rhetorical question don't bother answering.
> 
> I said I don't he doesn't sound like that great of a character, I'm not talking about his playstyle fool cause I haven't seen him in action. From what I've been hearing he's a wrestler from the middle-east obsessed with oil......I'm sorry but I believe Capcom could come up with something better. Who's crying? Your the one bitching about tiers meanwhile you've never been to a tournament.



You understood what he said? LMAO. I read his post at least 3 times and couldn't understand.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 20, 2009)

Duy! Help me pay my student loans!



Congrats, though. Good shit.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> You understood what he said? LMAO. I read his post at least 3 times and couldn't understand.



I took trolling 101 so let me explain 



> Right because you played hakan right?


Here the "troll" in question is trying to be a smartass when in fact he shows his lack of reading skills.  Nin cleary states that Hakkan SOUNDS like a bad character ad nothing more


> Funny thing is if those characters aren't 3s i bet you will cry like a little baby.



Here he is trying to put down Nin about the 3rd Strike (3s) characters that will most like likely be in the game.  

I still can't figure out why he would want to deny that they would be in.  The pic of the character select list shows that every street fighter series is going to be represented but I guess some people can't see the writings on the wall.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 20, 2009)

Ibuki is pretty much confirmed. The last 2 are more than likely Dudley and Makoto.
All the rumors have come true so, yeah Dudley and Makoto.

Also, Duy > Whotecks LMAO!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 20, 2009)

makoto is too young

it wont feel right beating up a 10 yr old


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Dec 20, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> makoto is too young
> 
> it wont feel right beating up a 10 yr old



Meh, she?ll be twelve, not ten. And seeing as they've made the characters very alike how they look int the other games I believe Makoto won't look that young, only a bit younger than she looks in third strike but still be twelve in the story.

Don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I took trolling 101 so let me explain
> 
> 
> Here the "troll" in question is trying to be a smartass when in fact he shows his lack of reading skills.  Nin cleary states that Hakkan SOUNDS like a bad character ad nothing more
> ...



Hellion hit everything right on the money. Trolling 101 is a good class, I finally got my masters in it. 

I look forward to playing almost everyone in here when SSFIV comes out, of course I won't waste my time with the troll.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Hellion said:


> If Dudley is in the game I bet his Ultra will have a rose in it somehow, and it better have "Gutter trash" in it also


I bet his ultra will be Rolling Thunder, just far less suckage than the 3S one. I just hope his super is Corkscrew Blow and not yet another shoryuken super.


Al-Yasa said:


> makoto is too young
> 
> it wont feel right beating up a 10 yr old



....bwahahahahahah

Do you really think SF is still linear? Or has a non-convoluted timeline? They could put in a granny Makoto and it'd still be fine.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 20, 2009)

New videos up.. Get to see Cody and Adon in action

Korea Stage and Indian Stage


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I bet his ultra will be Rolling Thunder, just far less suckage that the 3S one. I just hope his super is Corkscrew Blow and not yet another shoryuken super.
> 
> 
> ....bwahahahahahah
> ...



If the timeline was actually linear, Sakura would be like a 25 yr old high school student. Timeline continuity is clearly optional.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Ibuki is pretty much confirmed. The last 2 are more than likely Dudley and Makoto.
> All the rumors have come true so, yeah Dudley and Makoto.
> 
> Also, Duy > Whotecks LMAO!



where is the source to validate this sir?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 20, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> where is the source to validate this sir?



In the first scan of Guy on the Arcadia Magazine the caption said something in the lines of "guess who's kunai that belongs to". If you look back at all of the SF and Final Fight games there are only 4 ninjas. Those ninjas are Guy, Maki, Reki, and Ibuki. Guy is already in the game and Maki doesn't use a kunai. Now that leaves only Reki and Ibuki. Since it was already leaked and rumored that Ibuki is in, the chances that she is in over Reki is very likely.

Since all the additions that were made into the game so far were already foreseen through the list of rumors, it is safe to say the rest of the rumor list is going to happen as well. Regarding characters, the list states the final 4 character would be Dudley, Ibuki, Makoto, and Hakan.

The only thing that is really left about the rumor list that hasn't been announced yet other than new characters are character changes, in-game mechanic changes, how the new double Ultra system works, and how the new Focus system works.

*@ Biscuits:* Hahahhaha, nah. Last time I played against Gootecks he took me out. I'm still too scrubby.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 20, 2009)

I think you and Chemistry can beat Gootecks. I remember he was so salty after losing to Shizza at LA Riots. lol


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

Did someone know how the pipe will be used by Cody... I saw the gamplay vids of Famitsu and still no signs... The wrenchw ill problably be a FA only (and hiding a wrench in the pocket isn't that hard) but what with the pipe?

Maybe a second ultra? Cuz I don't see it lying on the ground like the knife or being used in some "regular" moves. And how would he hide a pipe in his pocket


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

He slides it on his cock or rams it up his arse, Prison-style.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> He slides it on his cock or rams it up his arse, Prison-style.



You know you aren't funny? don't you?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, I am. You simply lack the capabilities to comprehend.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh, I am. You simply lack the capabilities to comprehend.



Well... NO!

But do you have an answer for my question? NO... So /talk


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Who gives a shit about a pipe? Dudley is far more important than your homo desires.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Who gives a shit about a pipe? Dudley is far more important than your homo desires.


_
He slides it on his cock or rams it up his arse, Prison-style. _

Aren't you the homo with thoughts like that 

And it is important to know how it will be used gameplay-wise.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Oooooh, take me to the burn unit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2009)

You guy's are so silly.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Not my fault that person lost the soap on a rope.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 21, 2009)

KiShiDo said:


> You know you aren't funny? don't you?



I thought it was funny... :L


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

Are you still talking about the crap funny kid?

BTW
I hope they will balance Ken a bit. He needs a faster walk-speed (Hell even Ryu is faster), better stat-ups for his sweep and jabs. Same for the SRK (hell even Ryu is stronger with his SRK. And Ken is the SRK-guy since SSFII).

Fix his damn hair and give him a Shippu Jinrai Kyaku which hasn't to connect with the first hit and will move forward


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Remove Ken from the game because we've too many damn shoto's.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Remove Ken from the game because we've too many damn shoto's.



Remove you from this forum cuz we have enough shitheads around here.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 21, 2009)

KiShiDo said:


> Are you still talking about the crap funny kid?
> 
> BTW
> I hope they will balance Ken a bit. He needs a faster walk-speed (Hell even Ryu is faster), better stat-ups for his sweep and jabs. Same for the SRK (hell even Ryu is stronger with his SRK. And Ken is the SRK-guy since SSFII).
> ...



Stat-ups? 

I'm not sure what you mean, what do his jabs and sweeps not do that you want them to?


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Stat-ups?
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean, what do his jabs and sweeps not do that you want them to?



I mean start ups... ken was always the more aggressive and faster fighter than Ryu. But in SFIV most of his moves has weaker start-ups (frames) than Ryu's and the recovery as well. And he even has a slower walk. And hell even his trademark SRK is not as good as Ryu's. Ken always was the SRK-guy of the previous games.
And Ken also lacks range in his ultra that's why I say he needs the Shippu Jinrai Kyaku as well as good combos. He needs his special kicks from SSFII


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

KiShiDo said:


> Remove you from this forum cuz we have enough shitheads around here.



Apr 2007

Sep 2004


Wee.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Apr 2007
> 
> Sep 2004
> 
> ...



And who cares?

Learn to stop talking kiddo. This is about SSFIV


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

...god, I love irony.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 21, 2009)

KiShiDo said:


> I mean start ups... ken was always the more aggressive and faster fighter than Ryu. But in SFIV most of his moves has weaker start-ups (frames) than Ryu's and the recovery as well. And he even has a slower walk. And hell even his trademark SRK is not as good as Ryu's. Ken always was the SRK-guy of the previous games.
> And Ken also lacks range in his ultra that's why I say he needs the Shippu Jinrai Kyaku as well as good combos. He needs his special kicks from SSFII



Funky kicks would be cool. The anti air one would be good for a less risky anti air than DP.

If you can do jab > sweep links that most chars can do, I'd say his sweep start up is good enough.. Most sweeps in this game are punishable on block, so outside punishes/combos you shouldn't be poking with it anyway, so I donno why it would need to be any faster.

It's not Ken's normals being too slow that make it hard for him to play aggressive, it's the fact the game engine makes aggressive play so risky.. 
Easy reversal timing and the ability to make reversals safe, and net huge damage from them is what neuters Ken's offense. 
Faster jabs/sweeps wouldn't really help, DP/EX messiah/ whatever else into FADC would still beat his pressure and either lead to a mix up or huge damage if the opponent has an Ultra.. The reason why Viper/Rufus succeed at offensive play is the fact that they have safer offense and huge damage outputs for when the opponent guesses wrong, that make the opponent weary about throwing out their reversals. 

Ken has fairly safe offesnive options in crossup tatsu/not crossup tatsu and so forth, but, if you fuck and DP wrong against Ken, his damage for punishment isn't that great.. What he needs is the ability for his full Ultra to hit without needing counter hits on his DP, and he'd be a lot more threatening on defense and offense.. give him his ST/CvS2 hcf short for a safe anti air and he'd be upper mid tier at least IMO.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 21, 2009)

In terms of frame data, Ken's cr.lk and cr.mk are 1 frame faster than Ryu's, IMO definitely in favor of Ken.

Not saying that Ryu's cr.mk isn't good though. I think we all know Shoto cr.mk is god tier poke lol


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> In terms of frame data, Ken's cr.lk and cr.mk are 1 frame faster than Ryu's, IMO definitely in favor of Ken.
> 
> Not saying that Ryu's cr.mk isn't good though. I think we all know Shoto cr.mk is god tier poke lol



Yeah but his recovery is not as good. But main point is his walking speed and fames like his sweeps and other normals. His Hadouken sucks as well


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 21, 2009)

Meh, recovery on cr.mk doesn't matter too much since it's almost always unpunishable. And cr.lk is going to chain into cr.lk/lp anyways, so recovery doesn't matter on it either.

Walking speed does suck, but his pokes are hella fast anyways. F+mk is silly fast. His hado does suck but who cares, he can kara it! lol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 21, 2009)

The hell people used the short Funky Kick to anti-air?

I think you guys are mistaken cause you can only anti-air with the short Funky Kick if you RC it. The thing doesn't hit at that good of an angle to be an anti-air.

Ken just needs a bigger damage output, that's it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2009)

^I agree, you can tell the difference when you play against or with Ryu, immediately.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 21, 2009)

Kevin, you gay for having that avatar.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

The only reason why? XD


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 21, 2009)

Well he plays rog too, but so do you... Hmmmm.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

We do love our fistin'.

'course, I'm more of a Dudley kinda guy.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 21, 2009)

Too bad Rog is gonna fucking rape him.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Too bad Rog is gonna fucking rape him.



Dignity > Buffalo, foo'.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 21, 2009)

Dignity is cool and all but Long reaching normals > curleh moustache.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

c.HK yo ass, bitch!


----------



## Wicked (Dec 21, 2009)

You know what ken needs? HK.. Shoryuken>Fadc>Ultra combo and hes set.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfrTAt_m1po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

Shadow eh? whatever...as long as I gets muh Dudley!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Charlie Nash in disguise ?!?!?!??!!!


----------



## Kishido (Dec 22, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> ^ Charlie Nash in disguise ?!?!?!??!!!



How could it be... We saw the select screen already... and there are just 4 spots left... Or will they hide Charlie... Don't believe it so far .


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 22, 2009)

can't wait to use guy, cody and juri in ths game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Shadow eh? whatever...as long as I gets muh Dudley!



The page /news/2009/12/...n-in-newe.html could not be located on this website.

We recommend using the navigation bar to get back on track within our site. If you feel you have reached this page in error, please contact a site operator. Thank you!


----------



## Kishido (Dec 22, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> The page /news/2009/12/...n-in-newe.html could not be located on this website.
> 
> We recommend using the navigation bar to get back on track within our site. If you feel you have reached this page in error, please contact a site operator. Thank you!




Use my link to hadoken.net

There is the rumor of it... iplaywinner seems to deleted the rumor


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not sure how I feel if it's Charlie, I kinda would like someone else but not sure who exactly.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2009)

Remy? 

Could explain Abel being used to Sonic Booms.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 22, 2009)

Remy is an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). No Remy plx.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 22, 2009)

Oww Charlie!!!!!!!! Now we are talking.. Yes he is kinda of a Guile clone.. but I like him more!!

Lets see if it gets confirmed


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 22, 2009)

MegamanXZero said:


> How come nobody mentioned this D:



why isn't Ryu and Ken in their own category?   They did appear in SFI.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 22, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> why isn't Ryu and Ken in their own category?   They did appear in SFI.



Gen, Adon and Sagat apperaed in SFI as well


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 22, 2009)

KiShiDo said:


> Gen, Adon and Sagat apperaed in SFI as well



but they are not playable.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 22, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> why isn't Ryu and Ken in their own category?   They did appear in SFI.



Maybe because they saw SFII as the true starter of the fighting game hit series.

Besides, if Ryu and Ken would get their own category, it'd prolly fuck up the roster. I mean, look how neatly categorized them all are.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 23, 2009)

Nah spamming SRK is always going to happen during blocking.. but whatever they bring it will be fun. I'm glad this game is getting delayed.. they need to make sure every character is equal.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2009)

You'll suck with them all the same. :]

And it's actually not confirmed that SSFIV _specifically_ will be delayed. Just CapCom titles in general. Given from what I can remember, I don't think SSFIV will have much opposition in Spring.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 23, 2009)

Just pondering: will Ryu be hogging the Rival Screen again?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2009)

The first couple of weeks will probably be different characters until people get a feel for the one they want to use. Me personally, I'll probably be sticking with Ryu or Chun Li. They've been my mains since 2 but during player matches I change it up.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 24, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> Just pondering: will Ryu be hogging the Rival Screen again?



I hope not. A few people that I can think of right now who should have different rivals are Bison, Akuma and Gouken. Bison should have Akuma as his mid-boss since he did kill him and he's miraculously back. Also, Akuma and Gouken should be each others rivals or bosses for obvious reasons. Though I hope Ryu is Ken's rival and vice-versa, gtfo Rufus.

But I did read that since the rival fights in SF4 were received well that the producer said they would likely add more rival fights for each character in their story modes. I'm sure someone else heard this too and hopefully they can cite it cause I can't remember where I read it.


And I hope for a smarter CPU that know to jump when Akuma's raging demon comes at you. Even Hardest difficulty is like playing a scrub.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> But I did read that since the rival fights in SF4 were received well that the producer said they would likely add more rival fights for each character in their story modes. I'm sure someone else heard this too and hopefully they can cite it cause I can't remember where I read it.
> 
> 
> And I hope for a smarter CPU that know to jump when Akuma's raging demon comes at you. Even Hardest difficulty is like playing a scrub.



Somewho, this tell me more Ryu.  Remember that Gouken's and Akuma's ending are shown with those two fighting for Ryu.  Ken states that he hasn't fought Ryu, blah blah blah.

Ryu took five (Sagat, Gouken, Akuma, Sakura and Rose), Chun-li got 4 (Balrog, Vega, Gen, Viper), Abel got 4 [Seth, Fei, Guile and Zangref (wt(EFF-!)?)], Viper got three (Chun, Cammy and Bison) and I would agree with Kenny.  Poor guy got a fatty following him.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2009)

Oops, I completely misread that Linkaro lol. I can't see too many changing except for Akuma and Gouken but I expect a few to gain a couple. Definitely see Sagat being Adon's rival.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 24, 2009)

Tears said:


> Nah spamming SRK is always going to happen during blocking.. but whatever they bring it will be fun. I'm glad this game is getting delayed.. they need to make sure every character is equal.



If they take out absolute guard, it would kill DP mash during blockstrings.. but, that's not even a big deal, only scrubs do that.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 24, 2009)

No offense but fighting nothing but shotos with the occasional balrog islame. Nothing against people who use them but you don't help by picking them. I understand characters have more time to learn.. i want to pick up fuerte once i get a stick (hopefully tomorrow.. tekken stick i know it sucks but a start..). It's going to be fun watching replays and playing as a team now i hope this does encourage people to not pick the same characters all the time. I pick random more often just for the fun.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Oops, I completely misread that Linkaro lol. I can't see too many changing except for Akuma and Gouken but I expect a few to gain a couple. Definitely see Sagat being Adon's rival.



That's fine.  I use Ryu all the time, though I'm not a spammer and at least try to use his combo.  I don't have a second main until Matoko.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 24, 2009)

*@ Unshaken Faith:* I'll block you to death.

*@ Linkaro:* If you're not using c.Forward and Hadoukens, you're horribly doing it wrong.

Remove absolute guard, auto-correction, and easy motion and you got yourself a more aggressive game.

Edit:
Damn, I just watched the video of the guy talking about how to improve Ken on someone's post just now. That guy has no idea on wtf he is talking about, lol.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 25, 2009)

Tears said:


> No offense but fighting nothing but shotos with the occasional balrog islame. Nothing against people who use them but you don't help by picking them. I understand characters have more time to learn.. i want to pick up fuerte once i get a stick (hopefully tomorrow.. tekken stick i know it sucks but a start..). It's going to be fun watching replays and playing as a team now i hope this does encourage people to not pick the same characters all the time. I pick random more often just for the fun.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2009)

FUCK ME.

Guy is gonna fuckin kill these mothafuckas.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Edit:
> Damn, I just watched the video of the guy talking about how to improve Ken on someone's post just now. That guy has no idea on wtf he is talking about, lol.



Oh your talking about Free1up's video? Yeah he talks a lot of madness sometimes, but he's an alright Bison (Dictator) main and entertaining at times.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2009)

Still beats hearing DSP. God, his laugh alone makes you want to throttle him.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2009)

You've met him?

Did you punch him in the face?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 25, 2009)

Of course I have. 

We live In the same coast so I run into him from time to time at events. I'd get arrested if I snuff a senior citizen...


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm missing something or am so old that I have no idea what you guys talking about.  Can someone fill me in on DSP and such?


----------



## Wicked (Dec 25, 2009)

DSP is pretty good.. most of his vids online play is full of lag again LAG and SFIV never goes together so you can never get a real match unless offline. I saw a couple of his vids with his ryu vs kingkindred he got a solid play.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 25, 2009)

Question:  Is it a good strategy to FAD a cross-up. I know it is best to just block it but I am bad at defending cross-ups honestly.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 25, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Question:  Is it a good strategy to FAD a cross-up. I know it is best to just block it but I am bad at defending cross-ups honestly.



This highly depends on a lot of things.

If the cross-up is too deep they'll have enough time to land and sweep/poke you. Also it greatly depends on your character and the opponent's character. Ryu can option select on his jump-in, if you were to dash back you're eating a Tatsu or Shoryu; Daigo does this all the time. 

Don't you use Balrog?
Do what I do. EX Dash Upper out of the cross-up and run.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm using Bison now. So I would usually just teley out of a CU but I am starting to get punished for that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 25, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> What do you think about UTJ?



UTJ's a good Dhalsim player but I think Filipino Champ and Art are the better players in the US.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 26, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> What do you think about UTJ?



He's good, he choked real hard against Daigo in EVO. He's not lame enough though, SF4 Sim can't offered to not be lame. 

Arturo is The only Sim I like from the U.S, even though his Execution bites him in the ass a lot. 
The Norcal Sim, is too random for my taste.

Also, about DSP. He's ass in SF4.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2009)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Oh?... Its on.
> 
> You play a good game fellow. Though as you're probably aware, there's countless good/decent players out there who don't bother to enter tournaments. You might be surprised. I'll give you my Gamertag once SSFIV is released.



I don't understand. How do you know if you're good if you never compete to see if you are. Competing at a tournament or an actual face to face match is the only way to test skill. Online play is garbage due to lag regardless of how far we are away from eachother and how many bars it shows. My friend lives in the same neighborhood as I, we both have green bars, and we still get lag spikes.

Also from the use of the word "gamertag" you're playing on the 360 right? Well I only have a PS3.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 26, 2009)

What bout 4 bars or green? People act like you don't play really good people online.. and you do from time to time.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 26, 2009)

Yo, I got that Xbox version now. Any of you dudes want to play? I've been wanting to play the Xbox dudes.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2009)

Tears said:


> What bout 4 bars or green? People act like you don't play really good people online.. and you do from time to time.



Throughout the time where I actually played SF4 online, I ran across maybe 2 or so good players. The other good players to whom I played against were people I knew in real life and some others I met on SRK. Sometimes you might get lucky and get some really good players. I played against Poongko twice on a random matchup.

Regardless if they were good enough, the gameplay sucked due to lag. Even with 4-5 Bars there were still lag which shits on a lot of things. I use to play a lot with MagMan and he would only play Ken online, because playing Chun would've been insanely stupid cause he can't do his links due to subtle lag which throws him off.

If SSF4 doesn't come out for arcades, I don't know how serious I might get with the game. I detest online play to no end.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 27, 2009)

Get togethers at people's house are the only way to go. You live in cali you gotta know somebody well enough to get together with good players in your area.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got back from AI.

Played against UTJ for the first time and lost. I wanted to play him again but he lost to some Ryu player and then went missing the rest of the night. So sad.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 27, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Get togethers at people's house are the only way to go. You live in cali you gotta know somebody well enough to get together with good players in your area.



This. Always have get-togethers at my crib playin random fighters...tho noone wants to play Alpha 2 besides my other boy


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

So glad that we have a dedicated fighting game arcade around here now. Managed to play a couple good matches on Sat against some randoms in Apha 2 and 3S though 3S shat itself later.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> Somewho, this tell me more Ryu.  Remember that Gouken's and Akuma's ending are shown with those two fighting for Ryu.  Ken states that he hasn't fought Ryu, blah blah blah.
> 
> Ryu took five (Sagat, Gouken, Akuma, Sakura and Rose), Chun-li got 4 (Balrog, Vega, Gen, Viper), Abel got 4 [Seth, Fei, Guile and Zangref (wt(EFF-!)?)], Viper got three (Chun, Cammy and Bison) and I would agree with Kenny.  Poor guy got a fatty following him.



Completely true... Capcom is always hyping the Ken/Ryu thing just to make Ken a joke in game story-telling.

WTF is with Rufus... Rufus having Ken is Okay... But the other way around? What? Hell what is with Gouken, Ryu, Akuma or even Guile... Or Vega having Ken as rival and not Chun or someone else


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 3, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Completely true... Capcom is always hyping the Ken/Ryu thing just to make Ken a joke in game story-telling.
> 
> WTF is with Rufus... Rufus having Ken is Okay... But the other way around? What? Hell what is with Gouken, Ryu, Akuma or even Guile... Or Vega having Ken as rival and not Chun or someone else



wat the hell do u ken players want

u got the goddam fire shoryuken which just pawns everyone

be happy with that


----------



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> wat the hell do u ken players want
> 
> u got the goddam fire shoryuken which just pawns everyone
> 
> be happy with that



Dunno why you are still got owned by noob ken players which spam Shoryukens. But with the people I fight I have to think twice if I use it


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 3, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Dunno why you are still got owned by noob ken players which spam Shoryukens. But with the people I fight I have to think twice if I use it



 stupid noob ken players


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 5, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Completely true... Capcom is always hyping the Ken/Ryu thing just to make Ken a joke in game story-telling.
> 
> WTF is with Rufus... Rufus having Ken is Okay... But the other way around? What? Hell what is with Gouken, Ryu, Akuma or even Guile... Or Vega having Ken as rival and not Chun or someone else



I do not mind a Ryu vs Chun rival fight!

"No matter how many times we fight, your kicks always leaves me with awe!"

er...I think Chun prise Ryu....All I know is
Sakura to Chun "We should cosplay each other someday"

Viper to Chun whe lose as Chun in rival fight "Heres a tip: men dont like mucular legs!"

Ryu to Viper "Settle down and start a family?  I have much to do before I consider that..."


----------



## Wicked (Jan 5, 2010)

Rivals in the game is whack.. Rufus vs dhalsim wtf??

I read up on the blog update..

Good job ono the idiot.. why would you show us stages that isn't going to be in the game? Ono is a idiot.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2010)

Tears said:


> Rivals in the game is whack.. Rufus vs dhalsim wtf??
> 
> I read up on the blog update..
> 
> Good job ono the idiot.. why would you show us stages that isn't going to be in the game?



Because fans like concept art and seeing things that aren't in the game.


----------



## Sh1mata (Jan 5, 2010)

dont hate on my flaming srk!!!!!

noob spammers are pretty lame though. all you need to do is block on wake up...

if anyone on xbox wants to play me my gamertag is Hounto Shimata


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Tears said:


> Rivals in the game is whack.. Rufus vs dhalsim wtf??
> 
> I read up on the blog update..
> 
> Good job ono the idiot.. why would you show us stages that isn't going to be in the game? Ono is a idiot.



for SSFIVT.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah probably.. anybody want to join

I'm hearing about some news or something today on gamestop.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 6, 2010)

New famitsu scans confirm the second ultras and show alternate outfits

Ryu got the Metsu Shoryuken (Not Shin this time around)


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 6, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> New famitsu scans confirm the second ultras and show alternate outfits
> 
> Ryu got the Metsu Shoryuken (Not Shin this time around)



wait a minute!!! who are the characters that filled up the last 4 spots on the selection screen


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a trailer showing some of the Ultra's, outfits and rivalries



Most of the Alt's are just as ludicrous as the first set of Alt's we got. The Ultra's seem a bit more cinematic than the one's we got before. The Rivalries seem a touch less random than the ones in the first instalment


----------



## Kishido (Jan 6, 2010)

Shippu jinrai Kyaku all of you asses


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 6, 2010)

Ultras all look stupid. Good shit Capcom.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 6, 2010)

I like Ryu's and Fei Long's the other do look a little silly


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 6, 2010)

Shit looks like a circus, fucking mugen game and shit.
Hey guys lets give Gief an air 720. ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS? 
Gief knocks you down, now what are you gonna do? sit there? 720 Jump back? Lariat or AIR FUCKING 720.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 6, 2010)

The Alternate costumes is getting very silly. This game is turning into Soul Calibur 4 and that's not a good thing.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay so apparently it's gonna be 3S style. Where you pick which ultra you'll have before the match. Hope hs been restored, slightly.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the new ultras, they're all pretty funny or amazing to look at.

I got mixed feelings with the alt costumes, though. Except for Giefs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Ultras all look stupid. Good shit Capcom.



Alt costumes, too. lmfao @ whatever the fuck 'Rog is wearing in his new one. Double that for Colossus 'Gief.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 6, 2010)

All the Ultra looks bad in my opinion, with the exception of Fei Long's. Hopefully it gets tweaked and looks cooler.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 6, 2010)

Tears said:


> The Alternate costumes is getting very silly. This game is turning into Soul Calibur 4 and that's not a good thing.



Hah! Congratulations, no will ever take you seriously again.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually the new ultras look great, the thing that really disappoints are the new costumes.

But overall, a great trailer.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Hah! Congratulations, no will ever take you seriously again.



No one did.


And I actually like Rufus' no outfit, no more snailtrail! Here's to hoping Dudley and Adon's will be awesome.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 6, 2010)

Si Style said:


> Hah! Congratulations, no will ever take you seriously again.



I have to gain my badassness on the internet


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 6, 2010)

anti-air lariat FADC to Siberian Blizzard...this should be fun


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 6, 2010)

The Ultras are getting too long imo. Like what the shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 6, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> anti-air lariat FADC to Siberian Blizzard...this should be fun



Lol, if only that would work.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm waitin for comfirmation, haha


----------



## Hellion (Jan 7, 2010)

I like cammy/bison.  Since her and Bison are my Main's it is perfect


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 7, 2010)

i DONT like Zangief air ultra....AT ALL. thats just annoying. if he knocks u down its a fuckin wrap cause he has the most annoying options ever already imo.

I can seriously foresee lariat fadc into air ultra like sum bullshit.

Vega.....please by the graces give him something good.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 7, 2010)

i think the ultras look good


esp fei longs and zangiefs lol

i like the costumes to esp gief i am a massive marvel fun and he looks similiar t colossus


----------



## MS81 (Jan 7, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Shippu jinrai Kyaku all of you asses



that shit look stoopid!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 7, 2010)

Woooo, I won my $5 money match at Shglbmx's Wednesday Night Fights.

I think they're gonna have videos up if you guys didn't catch the stream.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 7, 2010)

lol more alt costume has been annouced

"Dhalsim has traditional Indian garb with a turban"

"Ken's new costume is a cowboy outfit"

.......


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 7, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> lol more alt costume has been annouced
> 
> "Dhalsim has traditional Indian garb with a turban"
> 
> ...


----------



## Kishido (Jan 7, 2010)

MS81 said:


> that shit look stoopid!!!



And just cuz you think so I have to agree?

I find it amazing. Not as annoying long as some other's ultra but stylish.

Giefs and Fuerte's are far too long in my eyes


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 7, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i DONT like Zangief air ultra....AT ALL. thats just annoying. if he knocks u down its a fuckin wrap cause he has the most annoying options ever already imo.
> 
> I can seriously foresee lariat fadc into air ultra like sum bullshit.
> 
> Vega.....please by the graces give him something good.



No need to FADC. Trade on purpose and get a free Ultra.

In my eyes the Air 720 is gonna be super broken and will make Gief more Top Tier than he is now. This all depends on how much range he has on the Air 720. If the range on it is good, Gief is going to fuck everyone up off of one crossup.

Gief players are just gonna spin that stick when they jump in now. If you see an anti-air that leaves the ground press PPP and get free damage. If they don't Shoryu or something, just land and SPD for more funsies.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 7, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> lol more alt costume has been annouced
> 
> "Dhalsim has traditional Indian garb with a turban"
> 
> ...



Dhalsim is already stereotypical so him getting even more stereotypical Indian garb isn't a problem for me. Ken on the other hand wasn't a stereotype appearance wise except for the standard all Americans are are blonde one. With this outfit he's entering realms of stereotypicalness previously occupied by guy's like T-Hawk


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 7, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Actually the new ultras look great, the thing that really disappoints are the new costumes.
> 
> But overall, a great trailer.



They all look like they're straight out of a Looney Toons episode, besides Fei.. The Bruce Lee 1 inch punch at the ends is sick, and it's not overly drawn out.. that's how it should be.

They better stop the clock for these long ass Ultras, too, shit's gonna be wasting like 10 seconds of the timer every time somebody lands one.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 7, 2010)

Got this game for Christmas, but haven't had time to play around with it as much as I would've liked to

Tried network gaming for the first time this week, haven't one a single round yet. Yes, I'm a SFIV noob

Anyway, it seems like I'll start using El Fuerte as my main, mainly because he seems to be the only guy in the game who has heard about _running_. I also like his mindgames


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 7, 2010)

If you're new to Street Fighter pick up another character. Fuerte is fucking horrible, 1 knock down and you're as good as dead.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 7, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> If you're new to Street Fighter pick up another character. Fuerte is fucking horrible, 1 knock down and you're as good as dead.



Yeah, I know

I've also tried Abel and Cammy, but El Fuerte matches my own fighting style the best. Speedy and aggressive

(Abel is a tad too slow for my taste and some of Cammy's inputs are a bit too hard for me to use them efficiently)

Anyway, although El Fuerte is pretty much at the bottom of the tier list at , he doesn't have any matchups bellow four-to-six odds, so I think its pretty much still a fair game


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 7, 2010)

To play Fuerte at his best you'll have to get his run stop fierce loop, and that's one of the hardest things to do in the game.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 7, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> To play Fuerte at his best you'll have to get his run stop fierce loop, and that's one of the hardest things to do in the game.



Yeah, I suppose I'm far away from doing that anytime soon. For now I'm just happy if I can get a good mixup game running.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 7, 2010)

Personal success story:

I can now block cross-ups 9/10 times.  Next goal implementing forward dashes and getting Bison's&Cammy's bnb down


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Goodfellow said:


> Yeah, I know
> 
> I've also tried Abel and Cammy, but El Fuerte matches my own fighting style the best. Speedy and aggressive



Play Rufus.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Play Rufus.



Hmm

Frankly, I don't like Rufus design, but I haven't really the poor guy a chance either. Worth a shot?


----------



## Sh1mata (Jan 7, 2010)

Rufus is one of the absolute best characters in the game. he has many combos that hurt baad... links into his ultra, as well as high HP(also called armor, but whatever).

you can jump kick someone out of the air into his ultra combo...

my main is ken, personally. i've stuck with him for a while now, and am pretty decent.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2010)

Goodfellow said:


> Hmm
> 
> Frankly, I don't like Rufus design, but I haven't really the poor guy a chance either. Worth a shot?



He's fast and aggressive .


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 7, 2010)

Ken vs Adon and Ryu vs Cody


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 7, 2010)

Click on the first Jan 6th 2010.
Press the >| button on the player 12 times.

I'm the skinny guy on the left playing Rog.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Goodfellow said:


> Hmm
> 
> Frankly, I don't like Rufus design, but I haven't really the poor guy a chance either. Worth a shot?



Oh yeah, I fucking hate his look as well. But he's absolutely one of the fastest chars in the game, possibly second only to Fuerte. But unlike the latter, he is way easier to play. He can link into his ultra from a lot of moves and is in general very high mobility. The easiest way is to just do a j.hk into Ultra, works so well against nubs.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh yeah, I fucking hate his look as well. But he's absolutely one of the fastest chars in the game, possibly second only to Fuerte. But unlike the latter, he is way easier to play. He can link into his ultra from a lot of moves and is in general very high mobility. The easiest way is to just do a j.hk into Ultra, works so well against nubs.



Against nubs? That shit works against anyone. People do jump back fierce in anticipation of a messiah kick, and boom you just do j.RH. It's super scrubby.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 7, 2010)

Loving Balrog's new costume. Shit is so money. Also, Gief's makes me laugh. 

But what's up with the new ults, aside from Ryu and Fei Long's? Looking super weird...hope they get that stuff looking less outlandish by the release date. (Seriously. Gief's is bizarre, and Sim's is stupid. )


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 7, 2010)

Also, Duy you're a sexy sexy Asian man.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

ANNOUNCE DUDLEY ALREADY, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ONO.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 7, 2010)

The other Ultra's were a bit over the top but this one is downright ridiculous

Akuma's new Ultra:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Metsu? Fuck that. Ryu's is straight up SHIN SHOOOOOO.

And I don't mind the new ultra's, as long as they stop time.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol Adon FA noise is goofy and hilarious.. he has the most unique but annoying sounds but you can't hate him

Akumas Ultra is like a Asian beyblade warrior lol

No more 1 min vids please.. i want to see a full match atleast with the stage music.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 7, 2010)

A bunch of Ultra's up here:


They'll probably update it so best check there first when looking to see the New Ultras. They also show a bunch of new outfits for the other characters if you look around


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 7, 2010)

Ryu's Hakama looks aweome.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 7, 2010)

If Guy doesn have his mouth covered like Kakashi in his alternate costume, i'm not getting the game.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 8, 2010)

!
SSF4 stream.

Rog and Cammy have 720 Ultras and Juri has genei jin...
...
..


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2010)

SO Akuma's move was called Demon Armageddon, And the one Adon did was called Jaguar Avalanche.  The Ultra's name shows up right above the Super Meter. I guess as a way to let your opponent a slight hint as to how to block it.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 8, 2010)

Fucking ultras are hella disappointing. Ryu's is horrible compared to Gouken's shoryu. Kens is just as gay looking and it doesn't look any more comboable then his shinryuuken. It's so fucking cheesy in general except Fei Long.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2010)

Well Bison has a Kick as Ultra.  Remember vegeta vs. Zarbon That's basically Bison's second.  Rufus's isn't that great, and Chun's is pretty good.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't seen those ones yet but I really hope they make em less animated.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah those were shown during the stream.  Really the ones with less flash were the best.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

...why the fuck does Rog have a 720 ultra? Are they gonna give Guile a Star of David input or something as well?


----------



## Akira (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks pretty good, also holy shit at it setting him at almost fullscreen distance afterwards.

EDIT:



Am I the only one thinking some these are a bit too long?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 8, 2010)

Akuma think he's tazmanian devil. All the ultras look lame as fuck. 
Good shit though, giving Rog a Command throw Ultra.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2010)

lol @ cody...."u suck man." man i used to beast with him in alpha 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Am I the only one that dislikes the new announcer even more than the old one?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 8, 2010)

Besides the Cody crobar Ultra and Fei's 1 inch punch, all the Ultras I've seen are mad dissapointing.



Hangatýr said:


> Am I the only one that dislikes the new announcer even more than the old one?


No, no you are not.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Also, I dunno about all ultra's. I thought that Viper's was pretty nifty.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 8, 2010)

I found it pretty lame the players were fighting too seriously so we couldn't see some of the characters other ultras.

That Akuma fighting balrog was being lame as hell.. jesus just let him do ultra.

I saw the whole stream and who ever was playing t.hawk vs abel.. t.hawk was beating that dude down like nobody business. Sagat has this weird chest in arm move.. I hope they put in more stages..


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Also, I dunno about all ultra's. I thought that Viper's was pretty nifty.



I haven't seen that yet.. the site that it's linked from is blocked at my job.. All I can get is stuff off youtube.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 8, 2010)

Only ones I like are Chun's, Blanka's, Sagat's, Dan's, Gouken's, and Bison's. The rest are just stupid.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 8, 2010)

Haoh Gadouken gave me a mile wide smile...the name alone told you what was up, lol.

Vega's U2 looked pretty good too...basically Red Impact....oh! and Guy's, shit was straight outta Alpha 3.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 8, 2010)

everyone ready for that top tier juri rape?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 8, 2010)

More like top tier Deejay rape.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Juri corner rape, lulz


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 8, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> everyone ready for that top tier juri rape?



From what I understand she was wild broken at one of the testings (donno if it should be called loke test since it's not arcade), and she was going to be hit with the nerf stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Also, is Fei's new ultra a counter? Cause if it is, he'll still suck.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 8, 2010)

Didn't get to see the whole stream, but Chun is looking damn good to me. Mid-screen Ultra access is super good shit for Chun.

Yes, Fei's new Ultra is a counter.

Things are looking kinda grim for Deejay. I saw a video where he wokeup Upkicks and whiffed a crouching Chun. He also did an EX Upkicks and got stuffed by Chun...so sad.

Cody looks damn cool though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

These counter ultra's look so damn useless. I mean, when is a competent player really gonna throw out an ultra without comboing into it? Far too rarely for it to be useful.

And Rog's second ultra looks so weak.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2010)

lol counter ultras in a game already too defense heavy. its retarded.

i was expecting for people to get ultras that they can combo into like ryu and sagat outside of just FA crumple. sorta like a balancing act...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm tempted to play Ryu just because of the Shin Sho.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 8, 2010)

Nah i hope i feis isn't useless cause all he really is he harass the shit out of you and in your face all the time..

I might pick up guy so it's going to be Fei Long/Guy maybe somebody else and maybe get a TE stick for once lolz but that shit is too EXPENSIVE ;/.

Edit: HAHA HAHA.. i can already tell that shit might even be more annoying then Adons Screaming..


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

You're gonna suck, anyway. =]


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 8, 2010)

thats not nice. (but lying would be a sin so ur okay)


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 8, 2010)

well sagats new move seems kinda 

power up on nex dp? thank you very much.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm still kinda bummed about not having second supers as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL, Spinzaku would be proud of the new ultras.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking at Juri just makes me thing... is Ono truly fucking retarded?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 9, 2010)

lol whats wrong wit juri? i have some idea but i want to hear a legit explanation.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha whatever you say man


----------



## Hellion (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are 20 new Ultra's [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5eo5EhmNqk[/YOUTUBE]

 found this on eventhubs

Also what was up with capcom's spin/twisting fetish this game.  9/20 characters had a move that involved spinning/twisting, and at least 2 others had a 720 motion that does not fit into their move set


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 9, 2010)

if that was a denjin hadouken from gouken i call bull cause it was blocked.


wtf is wrong wit Juri?!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 9, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> if that was a denjin hadouken from gouken i call bull cause it was blocked.
> 
> 
> wtf is wrong wit Juri?!



From first glance...

Her wheel kicks comes out super fast and are 100% safe on block. You can go for mad block strings with the wheel kicks without having to worry anything. Atleast Bison had to charge for his scissors.

Also her divekicks have great angles and is also safe on block. Her pressure game at first glance right now is absolutely insane. Plus she got Genei-Jin, I know someone is gonna find out some broken combo for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> From first glance...
> 
> Her wheel kicks comes out super fast and are 100% safe on block. You can go for mad block strings with the wheel kicks without having to worry anything. Atleast Bison had to charge for his scissors.
> 
> Also her divekicks have great angles and is also safe on block. Her pressure game at first glance right now is absolutely insane. Plus she got Genei-Jin, I know someone is gonna find out some broken combo for it.



This.

Not to mention she has fucking angled projectiles as well. So her keep away game is likely going to be great.



I'm going to get really fucking pissed if RetardOno doesn't announce Dudley.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel bad for honda his Ultra was stopped by Chun's crouching jab


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 9, 2010)

I give it a month before everyone is bitching about stupid Juri combos. It's just too dumb. At least Yun in 3S wasted all his meter for Genei jin so he couldn't do ex moves and shit.
Juri waste Ultra so Her super meter is all good, imagine the dumb shit she can do with ex kicks and maybe even super. Picture her doing a Genei Jin Bnb combo into super...

Good shit Capcom! you guys are the best. I guess I'll gay it up and main Juri.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

Genei Engine = rape. How the hell did they let this happen?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 9, 2010)

lol amazing. folks were saying they wouldnt dare bring Yun back with Genei-Jin and here they go with someone who seems better and can do it while still having EX moves.

edit: V-ISM was sum bullshit in alpha.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 10, 2010)

Rose got tengu stones. That's gonna improve her a ton.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Rose got tengu stones. That's gonna improve her a ton.



This thread is so full of sarcasm I can't tell if this is a serious statement or not


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 10, 2010)

Rose's new ultra is only useful in a scenario where you guys both have zero health and she's playing keep away.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 10, 2010)

Noobs...

I guess none of you have played 3S and have seen Oro's Tengu stones?
If I'm right and Rose's new Ultra is a in fact similar to Tengu stones then yes that does improve her a ton. Tengu stones forces your opponent to block so if Rose's is anything like it you'll be holding down back for  a few seconds while Rose tries to mix you up.
Besides Seth Killian said Rose was top 3 anyway.

Also how can I forget. Strider has Ouroborus which is practically the same shit.

Forget it, shit sucks... LMAO! just saw the vid... goodshit Capcom. Lets go JURI!

at least rose can do c.F - Reflect fadc- soul throw.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 10, 2010)

Hahahahah Rose's new Ultra is fucking garbage. It ain't no Tengu Stone and hell no it ain't no Ouroboros. I was trippin' out the first time I saw it too, but when it was in action...I burst laughing.

Here's the results for the 3v3 Tournament I ran yesterday:


Videos of Grand Finals are up in the first post as well. Too bad the guy recording didn't record Tatsu OCVing and tearing shit up with Vega in Loser's bracket. 

Oh by the way guys, I have finally achieved my goal of double timing someone out in a tournament, lol. Fuck PP it's all about that TT.


----------



## hellspawnuchiha (Jan 10, 2010)

i just got the game yesterday.
anyone that wants to play with me send an invite and a friend request to:
goditachi91


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 10, 2010)

I was like Oh SHIT ROSE GOT TENGU STONES!!!!! Then I was like, OH SHIT IT SUCKS!


----------



## delirium (Jan 10, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahahahah Rose's new Ultra is fucking garbage. It ain't no Tengu Stone and hell no it ain't no Ouroboros. I was trippin' out the first time I saw it too, but when it was in action...I burst laughing.
> 
> Here's the results for the 3v3 Tournament I ran yesterday:
> 
> ...



That Guile is pretty dope. Real fast reactions. Anyone who can use funky kick (s.hk) as AA is pretty boss xD. Too many psychic FFs though. Shoulda got punished for that.

Oh shit, I just read the whole post. That was Fuson's Guile? Dude is still fucking beastly. haha.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2010)

Is this you, Duy?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Is this you, Duy?



No but Minh Hoang is a friend of mine.

I posted a match of me a couple of posts back. Had a $5 money match with this one player from Utah, lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 12, 2010)

Utah? LOL! 

Also, Duy you single?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2010)

His GF bought him a PS3, so I doubt he's dropped that.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll play SSF4 with him...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 13, 2010)

So, I haven't kept up really, have all the characters been confirmed? More importantly, is it in stone whether or not we're gonna get SF3 characters?


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 13, 2010)

It's in stone that there's 4 more characters left and so far the leak has been 100% with regards the character list. It has been proven wrong on other stuff so it's possible that it's impeccable record with the characters might be broken with characters other than 3's appearing


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 13, 2010)

Word, thanks.

My hype for this will die if it turns out we're not getting Ibuki.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 17, 2010)

^Agreed.

Although, for my own personal taste, I'd rather have Elena than Makoto.  

We've got the African stage, but no Elena?  That wouldn't make sense to me, but whatev I suppose.

I'm excited to see this new character as well.  I just hope it's not a let down.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 18, 2010)

The 3s Characters are confirmed. Makoto apparently has her power up from 3S as her super and the other 2 are Ultras. This coming from Sabin and a few other sources.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> The 3s Characters are confirmed. Makoto apparently has her power up from 3S as her super and the other 2 are Ultras. This coming from Sabin and a few other sources.



i need source


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 18, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> The 3s Characters are confirmed. Makoto apparently has her power up from 3S as her super and the other 2 are Ultras. This coming from Sabin and a few other sources.



So all the stupid system direction combos like Tanden into Seichusen from 3S will now be legit~


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 18, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> i need source



It's word of mouth. Sabin is a player from NY who keeps in regular contact with people at Capcom and other players who have been testing the game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 18, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> It's word of mouth. Sabin is a player from NY who keeps in regular contact with people at Capcom and other players who have been testing the game.



we still need a *valid *source


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 18, 2010)

Well just wait till your favorite gaming site confirms it then.

I don't need validate shit. You believe it if you want. Everything I've heard from people have all been accurate. This goes back to before T.Hawk was even confirmed.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 18, 2010)

i'm not happy with makoto being in this. but whatever. not playing with her. didn't touch her in 3s, xept when trying to unlock Gill.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> we still need a *valid *source



Someone who talks to the devs about the game is a pretty valid source.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the confirm Biscuits.

Still bummed Makoto made it in over Elena.  Oh well I guess, at least I'll have fun with Ibuki.  It would be nice if, at some point, there is some kind of upgrade in the next game to include Oro, Urien, and Elena for 3 more characters on the 3S side.  Alex, Hugo, and Remy would be nice surprises as well in my opinion.  SF3 really did have some nice character designs.

More potential ones from the Alpha series also.  As long as we got Karin and R. Mika, I'd be happy lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmmmmm, I'm very interested to see what they are going to do to Makoto. 

It's gonna be really sucky if she doesn't get some form of Anti-Air. She'll be pretty good if she gets her Maximum Spider super and the ability to juggle afterwards.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 18, 2010)

Dudley is my new main. I don't care if they mess the shit outta him I'll play him forever.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Dudley is my new main. I don't care if they mess the shit outta him I'll play him forever.



             .


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 19, 2010)

i still think mokoto and ibuki is too young 

preferred elena and R.mika


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2010)

How are they too young? There's like four years between IV and III.

Sakura should be like 30 by now.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, it's all true. Dudley, Ibuki, Makoto, Hakan.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> How are they too young? There's like four years between IV and III.
> 
> Sakura should be like 30 by now.



yeah your right

but i wish r mika was there


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Yep, it's all true. Dudley, Ibuki, Makoto, Hakan.



UPPERCUT!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2010)

SOMEONE use to have a gar gif sig of Dudley


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 20, 2010)

WORD.

Ibuki it is then. I don't give a darn what tier she is, either. I'm sure if they keep her marginally similar to her 3S version, I'll be able to make enough gimmicks to get by on.. But, 2I Ibuki would be nice


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 20, 2010)

im just glad they finally gave Chun li her kikosho move back. she's been neglected so bad in SF4


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

I remember using that movie in SFEX and always thinking she said HOT COCO. xD


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 21, 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAWWWWT

C-COCOA~~


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2010)

Kinda unrelated, but still fuck ye.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 22, 2010)

Announcement of an announcement... never gets old.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha, SSF4 comes out on my birthday so guaranteed purchase.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 26, 2010)

SSFIV out on April 27th, for those that don't check SRK.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> SSFIV out on April 27th, for those that don't check SRK.



And to this, Big Boss said it best for me.



Big Boss said:


> Haha, SSF4 comes out on my birthday so guaranteed purchase.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2010)

Gonzo animescenes look a million times better than the studio4degrees shit from SFIV. Guess the Director makes a huge difference. Besides the animation the art is much better as well. Didn't understand why Capcom went for Studio4degrees in the first place...

Looking forward to this. I don't own SFIV (I borrow it so now and then). I knew they'd be releasing a super version. This not being 60 bucks is great as well.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> And to this, Big Boss said it best for me.



No shit really? I know two other people that go to my school that were born on the 27th too.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> im just glad they finally gave Chun li her kikosho move back. she's been neglected so bad in SF4



Neglected in what way, she's solid


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> im just glad they finally gave Chun li her kikosho move back. she's been neglected so bad in SF4



She's pretty damn good man. I don't know what you're talking about.

Oh yea, I played 50+ games with my friend Jason's Viper (the same Jason from LA Riots II). My head was about to melt by the end of the session from all of the jumping, flame kicks, and crossups.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 27, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> She's pretty damn good man. I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Oh yea, I played 50+ games with my friend Jason's Viper (the same Jason from LA Riots II). My head was about to melt by the end of the session from all of the jumping, flame kicks, and crossups.



what i meant was i didn't see alot of people play her as much online and in tournaments. but she is an awesome character don't get me wrong.

BTW here is the SSF4 anime trailer for those who have not seen it.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> She's pretty damn good man. I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Oh yea, I played 50+ games with my friend Jason's Viper (the same Jason from LA Riots II). My head was about to melt by the end of the session from all of the jumping, flame kicks, and crossups.



You went to shgl's thing last night, yea?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

Help plz.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2010)

ffs i might actually watch the anime this time. that was kinda ridiculous. I hope Dudley makes an appearance so Samuel Jackson can do the voice. LETS FIGHT LIKE GENTLEMEN MUTHAFUCKA!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

That's fucking retarded.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2010)

yo im not no expert or anything but i think u should probably play with ken/gouken and viper.

just tack on a rule with ken and tell urself not to use hadoken at all lol. seriously. gouken might also be a nice look to. take away his projectiles too. Basically just practice the ground game.

Not sure about Adon...he was pretty unique to me. Look at some vids online to see how he plays. he's not a charge character yet he has Gens off the wall kick. he has a crappy tiger knee i wouldnt say is good for pressure nor anti air....more of a combo finisher i guess? Then he has a cresent kick like Bison's scissor kick but its hops in place more and if u do some predicting i guess it makes for ok antiair and counter to low attacks/pokes. Truth be told i can only picture him playing like a toned down C.Viper without the crazy cancels.....i doubt he'll be able to combo much. if anything his dive kick off the wall might be FA cancelable into something else. or the ex version launches....so practice cammys air drill combos if anything. thats all that comes to mind.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2010)

Adon is a very unique character. If you never played him before, I am for sure you're going to have a tough time with him.

*@ Chemistry:* Nah I didn't go to shgl's. Jason just invited me over to play some games cause he wanted to practice the Balrog matchup.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll have to adapt to both him and  Dudley in Super, so I'm just gonna main Ryu for a while.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 27, 2010)

Word on the street is Makoto is top, going by the last build. She has touch of death combos...lol.


----------



## delirium (Jan 27, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Word on the street is Makoto is top, going by the last build. She has touch of death combos...lol.



Yay, I played a li'l Makoto in 3S. Can't wait to try her out.

@Davey: I'm not sure how Dudley is going to be treated but Adon might not change too much. In which case, Viper would probably be the closest in play style with a little mix of Fuerte. You're not going to be as offensive but you will be moving around the screen in odd motions. For instance, his crescent kicks can be executed in the air so instead of moving in a parabola, jumping up, reaching your peak and falling straight down, you can jump, do a crescent kick and change your direction horizontally depending on lk, mk or hk.

Adon's normals are also pretty damn long. This makes his footsie game pretty interesting. You can have a whole body of space (and then some) between you and and your opponent and still put pressure without having to throw projectiles. If a projectile character tries to fireball, you can do a ground crescent kick and go over it like Fuerte.

So yeah, Adon is pretty unique. You'll have one of the longest reaches in the game of any character not named 'Sim. You can move in odd motions across the screen and I didn't even touch on his wall dive kick which adds to his odd footsie game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah, thanks Arnie. So basically, stick with Ryu for muscle memory and then hit shit in Super.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Word on the street is Makoto is top, going by the last build. She has touch of death combos...lol.



Hahahaha, lemme guess...

Hayate safe on block and armor shatters.
Ridiculous stun damage.
Maximum Spider Ultra.
EX Karakusa has invincibility frames.

I'll be damned if I'm 100% right on all of those when SSF4 comes out.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

i can't wait to play ibuki


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2010)

Thinking about that command grab makes me sick. We all know how good command grabs are in SFIV...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

If only Gouki could have his True Kara Demon Ultra...


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

i can't kara throw 

i tried it on dummies it doesn't work somehow


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

With which char?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 27, 2010)

^Hopefully Ken or Vega's since theirs are the most useful.

Finally got around to customizing my TE, sorry for the LQ pic.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

I've a Triumvir peacoat.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 27, 2010)

Apparently Sim is faster in Super, which is all good with me. 
I'll probably pick up Akuma if he can FADC into his new Ultra, which I doubt.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

They should just make Street Fighter III: 4th Money Shot. Slick new 2D sprites and animations from Arc System Works, with only some minor tweaking to Chun-Li, Yun and Ken.

And Slayer.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2010)

^Haha I like that idea.  I'd love a 4th SF3 game, personally.  Just balance out some peeps, a new move or two for each character, and throw in like 2 new characters (actual "new" characters), and viola.  New stages and bg music too.  I've always liked SF3 stages and BG music, in every installment.

Any word on Ibuki, Biscuits?

Regarding your Makoto info, that sounds hot.  Everyone kept thinking she was gonna bomb.  She'll be cheap it sounds like, but I'd rather her be that than utter shit.  3S characters deserve some good rep for this game.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 27, 2010)

Makoto can't be bad in SF4's system. No word on ibuki, I heard some shit about the oil wrestler but I'll rather not try and remember cause I wasn't sober at the moment.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

Hakan, yes. Turkish Oil Wrestler.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

on ryu, i am still trying to learn sf4 after i finally got a stick


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 27, 2010)

If Ibuki still has the (weak version of a) Slayer dash, the command dash, can do cross up dagger, and decent damage.. She'll be decent.

Hopefully she has her 3S chains and the command grab is actually a throw, instead of being blockable.. but, that's asking too much.

I'll play her regardless, though.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 27, 2010)

lol if it was a command throw...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2010)

Any word on Dudley? D:


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 28, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> lol if it was a command throw...



She'd be too good.

Hopefully it at least armor breaks/grabs focus.. since you could block it, but, not parry it in 3S, that would make sense.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2010)

They'd probably make it mad punishable on block though, knowing capcom >_>


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 28, 2010)

IIRC strong/fierce were punishable, jab was neg frames, but safe... I wouldn't mind that, as long as EX is safe and/or does good damage.

You right though.. Knowing capcom it'll be a free combo for whoever blocks it and do shitty damage.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2010)

Assuming 3s, they were safe in that game because of the game speed and the difficulty of some reversals. Shoto low forward is -3 I think on block and you have to piano that mother fucker for Ken's reversal SA3. SFIV has easy as balls reversals. You don't have to drum anything, just mash lol

Like if I see Rufus do a close fierce, I'm mashing the fuck out of shoryu, so easy lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 28, 2010)

I meant frame data wise. Strong and fierce could be punished, jab was safe.

You could get away with shit like close forward xx 63214 FP, since it has decent pushback, plus the fact that most people aren't familiar with the Ibuki match, so they don't know what to punish with.

Yeah, def, would be free punishment in this game if they keep the same disadvantage as 3S.. cr. short short gets punished in SF4 lol.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 28, 2010)

That trailer they did was exactly the same stuff they shown.. why did they show it with the new anime trailer (Damn juri shows no mercy rofl)

I also heard about quitters playing each other and put in a "corner" room.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2010)

That's where you'll be headin'. =]


----------



## Wicked (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha not.. i never quit on anybody before but i did lose connection to lots of games.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2010)

Removing an ethernet cable can cause that, yes.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2010)

So apparently Makoto can

Karakusa > Fierce > Dash Punch > FADC > Ultra

100% combo on Seth.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 28, 2010)

Where`d you hear that?


and that shoryuken forum is so gay, the only reason I joined was to gameshare and I can't because '09 members can't.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 29, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> So apparently Makoto can
> 
> Karakusa > Fierce > Dash Punch > FADC > Ultra
> 
> 100% combo on Seth.



any proof????


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

Those that are actually on PSN rather than XBL have no idea what the fuck the PS store is. And I'm too cheap to buy MGS for $10.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2010)

What's wrong with SRK?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2010)

Rampant elitism and fucktardism.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2010)

Well that's what you get for asking stupid questions and saying stupid things.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2010)

Asking for who to main as prep for Super in which I plan to main Dudley/Adon is stupid?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice to hear Adon and Dudley will be in the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 29, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> So apparently Makoto can
> 
> Karakusa > Fierce > Dash Punch > FADC > Ultra
> 
> 100% combo on Seth.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 29, 2010)

Juri and Adon look awesome


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 29, 2010)

I must admit though, there are some douchebags in SRK. But then again, not everyone is perfect and like to talk shit behind the computer... Sadly.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 29, 2010)

I never had a problem on SRK., but it was probably cause people knew me before I actually had an account.
Always look around before asking questions. Funny thing about SRK is, a lot of the douche bags are actually really horrible at games so don't really take what some random troll says seriously.
I only post on there to talk shit in the CF thread or to give props to people I know in tourney results.. Duy <3 lol


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 29, 2010)

I mainly stick the regional section on SRK. Miami guys talk mad shit but Biscuits is right, the ones that usually start most of it, get there asses handed to them in tourneys. 

The good ones do it too but least they can actually back it up. I'm sure people know how much Flash shit talks but you have admit that he is damn good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2010)

Why's there no Dudley news? =[


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't wait to play Juri an Adon. I like characters that utilize kicks


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

Been playing 3S and SFA3 to get used to Ibuki, Makoto, Dudley, and Adon. I know they won't play the same way but it's a start. Course I keep getting ass kicked on GGPO/2DF.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 31, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Been playing 3S and SFA3 to get used to Ibuki, Makoto, Dudley, and Adon. I know they won't play the same way but it's a start. *Course I keep getting ass kicked on GGPO/2DF*.



Stay away from them Brazilian players, haha.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2010)

Going to my first tournament this Saturday. Not sure if I am going to compete or not, I really just want to go


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 2, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Going to my first tournament this Saturday. Not sure if I am going to compete or not, I really just want to go



You should join to see where you are at as a player. It also brings out the competitive drive in you and will definitely make the game a lot more fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2010)

In the end it'll be a good learning experience for you.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Why's there no Dudley news? =[


I got you.

He can do Standing Roundhouse xx Ultra similar to 3S...:amazed


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 2, 2010)

Any news on a collector's edition or something for SSFIV? I plan to go hard at SF this year, buying an arcade stick come summer time.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Feb 2, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Any news on a collector's edition or something for SSFIV? I plan to go hard at SF this year, buying an arcade stick come summer time.



As of now, only Japan has had an announcement for a collector's edition. Nothing has been said about a collector's edition outside of Japan. Which is unfortunate cause I would have actually have bought a collector's edition this time around. 

I'm wondering about that special thing that people who own SFIV will get. Probably doubt it'll be anything special though...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 2, 2010)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> As of now, only Japan has had an announcement for a collector's edition. Nothing has been said about a collector's edition outside of Japan. Which is unfortunate cause I would have actually have bought a collector's edition this time around.
> 
> I'm wondering about that special thing that people who own SFIV will get. Probably doubt it'll be anything special though...


Most likely those alternate costumes, but other than that... shrug. What could the original possibly gain that SSFIV won't?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

I feel like this one will be worse for some reason.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok.  So I beat this guy in Championship mode.  And he calls me a scrub smasher.  So I call him on his shit, and say Players match 2/3 tourney style.  He says "no lets go first to 10 and I will prove you are a scrub". 

I beat him 10 to 6 ,with one match having a perfect, and he still says I am a scrub button masher. I said, "well if I am a button mashing scrub what does that make you" he didn't respond lol


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Feb 3, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Most likely those alternate costumes, but other than that... shrug. What could the original possibly gain that SSFIV won't?


I think I worded it wrong. If I remember correctly Capcom said that they'd be giving buyers of SSFIV, who also own SFIV, something special. It's still unknown if they're going to even be giving us something, so I'm just wondering if they'll even keep their word.


Big Boss said:


> I feel like this one will be worse for some reason.


I'm not exactly an expert at fighting games, but from my point of view it seems to be shaping up to be better then the original. A lot of balances and tweaks are going into it, and new stages and characters as well. So I honestly don't see a reason as to why it would be worse...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 3, 2010)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> I think I worded it wrong. If I remember correctly Capcom said that they'd be giving buyers of SSFIV, who also own SFIV, something special. It's still unknown if they're going to even be giving us something, so I'm just wondering if they'll even keep their word.


Oh, yes, it was for owners of both. But I can't think of anything that is beneficial for owning both.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I got you.
> 
> He can do Standing Roundhouse xx Ultra similar to 3S...:amazed



...

Don't you toy with me.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 3, 2010)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> I'm not exactly an expert at fighting games, but from my point of view it seems to be shaping up to be better then the original. A lot of balances and tweaks are going into it, and new stages and characters as well. So I honestly don't see a reason as to why it would be worse...



I think he means that Sagat is getting toned down or Ryu's Shoryuken does two hit and he hates Ryu.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

Super just needs to suck less.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 3, 2010)

Nah, I'm actually serious about that Roundhouse xx Ultra. I heard it from a few people including a Dudley main in NY. He said it's a Link, so it'll probably won't be easy mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

If you're lying, I'm going to have Arnie track you down and kill you with Philipino hitman shit. You got that? 

Any word on the input priority and easy motions and such? Cause I really want that shit gone.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 3, 2010)

That's not changing. It would of been mentioned a long time ago, especially by the people who already played the early builds. The only thing that has changed mechanics wise, is Focus Attack and the 2 Ultras.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2010)

input priority + easy motions = option selects all day every day


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 3, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> I think he means that Sagat is getting toned down or Ryu's Shoryuken does two hit and he hates Ryu.



Ryu's Shoryu doing 2-hits is actually a nerf, granted my theories are correct.

If the Shoryu is 2-hits the damage of it will be dispersed between the hits. Which means Shoryu FADC Ultra will do less damage cause you would have to FADC it off the first hit in order to juggle the Ultra. Again, this is only in speculation that you can only FADC off the first hit of the Shoryu.

This allows Capcom to tone down the overall damage of the combo while keeping both moves strong separately. This also means things like a traded Shoryu in EX Fireball or whatevers would be toned down in damage as well.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2010)

You can always do strong shoryu. They both have the same invincibility frames in SFIV, but I'm guessing they're changing that in super.

Also Duy, going to the next AI ranbat? It's this weekend.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> That's not changing. It would of been mentioned a long time ago, especially by the people who already played the early builds. The only thing that has changed mechanics wise, is Focus Attack and the 2 Ultras.



...god damn it. Ono can go to hell.

Unless it's present as an option or something in the menu... no, he can still go to hell even if it is. Fuck him. Fuck Capcom Japan.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 3, 2010)

All fighting games have to be easy-mode now, in order for the new people to jump on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

Give me fucking 3rd Strike HD Remix with GGPO netcode, then.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2010)

3s is already perfect =O


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 3, 2010)

I hate playing 3S, but I love watching high level Japanese 3S. 
Necro never looked so cheap.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 3, 2010)

This is SSFIV not 3sSSFIV but it would be cool if they added 6 more chars.. some from alpha and 3s.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> 3s is already perfect =O


Chun and Yun say hi.


Tears said:


> This is SSFIV not 3sSSFIV but it would be cool if they added 6 more chars.. some from alpha and 3s.



Fuck you, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 3, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> You can always do strong shoryu. They both have the same invincibility frames in SFIV, but I'm guessing they're changing that in super.
> 
> Also Duy, going to the next AI ranbat? It's this weekend.



I can't...I got girlfriend duty to attend to.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Chun and Yun say hi.



Don't forget Ken--he's in the background waving.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I can't...I got girlfriend duty to attend to.



lies and slander, i know you just hate me T_T


----------



## Wicked (Feb 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Chun and Yun say hi.
> 
> 
> Fuck you, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Shut up bitch.. go play your scrub rufus and balrog then fap to indian balrog


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know what this guy means by Indian Balrog, but I'm about to hop on the bandwagon everyone else is already riding. Just like the thread title says; Nooblet Tears.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 4, 2010)

It refers to Dudley. Since he's a boxer too, like rog.
Even though they play differently as hell.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

Eh, correction. Rog isn't a boxer, he's a brawler.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 4, 2010)

Rog is a boxer since he started that way, until later when he got to work for Shadaloo and didn't do boxing fights anymore like he used to.

Yeah let's call 'em dictator, claw and.... brawler from now on


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

The way he fights is brawling/slugging, not boxing. =p


----------



## Wicked (Feb 4, 2010)

It's boxing that's why he's wearing gloves... DUH

Cody is a brawler not balrawg.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The way he fights is brawling/slugging, not boxing. =p



hmmz, but aren't those only some of his specials and his 2nd Ultra brawling style ? His normals and etc. look like all boxing moves, even his stance. Maybe he's just a boxer gone mad lol. He has no dignity anywayz so...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

He's basically Mike Tyson when he went fucking crazy. No longer performing the sweet science, just aiming for the one-hit KO. Even then, he'd still be considered an in-fighter, contrary to Dudley's out-boxing.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 4, 2010)

Here the covers of Super Street Fighter IV


*Spoiler*: __ 



Japan


Europe


US


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

EU version is the best. 

They need to include 3S as well, though.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 4, 2010)

So I just got back into IV after a long hiatus to prep for Super and I need a new main.  People literally rage quit if my cursor so much as passes over Ken.  I'm a scrub- this I will not dispute -but I don't complain if and when I get my ass handed to me.  It really pisses me off to see a character so completely reviled on the Live scene just because he's a shoto with a powerful SRK.




I digress.

Rufus or Abel?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 4, 2010)

Daedus said:


> So I just got back into IV after a long hiatus to prep for Super and I need a new main.  People literally rage quit if my cursor so much as passes over Ken.  I'm a scrub- this I will not dispute -but I don't complain if and when I get my ass handed to me.  It really pisses me off to see a character so completely reviled on the Live scene just because he's a shoto with a powerful SRK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll play your Ken... 
I'm on live now, just put some Guile on Blast. 
Whoever complains about fighting Ken is ass, simple as that. Anyone worth a damn in Sf4 knows Ken is a weak character. His SRK isn't even that good, it trades or gets stuffed by a shit load of moves, and Ken doesn't get much off it.


----------



## delirium (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't you play 'Sim? That's a rough match for Guile


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 4, 2010)

It's probaby even or slightly in Sim's Favor. I was watching Sabin play this Colombian Guile on live and he was doing some crazy shit. EX boom gives Sim trouble and his pressure strings are really good too.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2010)

Ken?
Powerful Shoryu?
Not really.

Guile got sick pressure strings man. That b.Fierce is good shit.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 5, 2010)

All the news characters were revealed ?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

No                .


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 5, 2010)

Still waiting on 3S(and new fighter) reveal, even though everybody already knows about it haha.

Watch Capcom not reveal until like late March for some quick hype.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 5, 2010)

Could you tell me the characters they'll announce please.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

...you're really out of the loop, aren't you?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 5, 2010)

Pick Abel if you want to work very hard and not win.

Pick Rufus if you want to work very little and win.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

Use Balrog if you've a strained wrist.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...you're really out of the loop, aren't you?



My question was inappropriate ??? I heard about an other boxe characters from Street Fighter III.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

No, just that the rumored characters have been out since like September.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol you still don't want to give me names...I saw a rumor about an other characters from Street fighter III with a picture but it was a fake.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

...I take it you can google, yes?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 5, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> ...I take it you can google, yes?



Yes but google only gave me those already annouced.

Edit: I finnaly find it but you could give an end, i'm sure you know the names but you just didn't want to help.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't cater to the lazy. Seriously. How fucking hard is it to combine 'rumors' with 'SSF4'?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I don't cater to the lazy. Seriously. How fucking hard is it to combine 'rumors' with 'SSF4'?



I didn't said you were lazy, you just didn't want to give informations. I did it before and didn't find old article without a word about who could be the characters still unveiled. I though it was maybe better to ask to people who fallow SSFIV's news. But it's ok, next time if i want to know something about SSFIV, i will not ask here.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

...I was referring to you as lazy.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL              .


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 6, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> ...I was referring to you as lazy.



Thanks to make fun of me because i don't understood, english is not my first language so sometime i misunderstand.
What i don't like, is your way to talk to me like i was inferior to you just because i'm not aware about the rumors of an other characters.

I already have Street Fighter IV and i wonder if there are enough news contents in this Super Street Fighter IV to buy it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Le Male said:


> Thanks to make fun of me because i don't understood, english is not my first language so sometime i misunderstand.
> What i don't like, is your way to talk to me like i was inferior to you just because i'm not aware about the rumors of an other characters.
> 
> I already have Street Fighter IV and i wonder if there are enough news contents in this Super Street Fighter IV to buy it.



Don't try to cop out with 'English is not my first language'. It's my second language as well. I was condescending towards you because it's so very easy to find things for yourself with a smidgeon of effort. Just fuck around on SRK and you'd have found EventHubs without much problem, I think.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Don't try to cop out with 'English is not my first language'. It's my second language as well. I was condescending towards you because it's so very easy to find things for yourself with a smidgeon of effort. Just fuck around on SRK and you'd have found EventHubs without much problem, I think.



If it's your second language, then you can understand i misunderstand sometimes. Like you said, it's easy to finds thing by myself, that's why i didn't asked for other informations than rumors about characters. The problem is when you looking for rumors, there are lot of fakes. I suppose those who fallow SSFIV news know what characters could be. I remember the rumor about Charlie in SSFIV but it was a fake. Now the only serious rumor is Hakan.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

No, that is your own damn fault.

Seriously, just google 'super street fighter iv rumors'. First damn result you get. Compare the info on there with the already released info on characters, ultra's and the like.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 6, 2010)

it amazes me when folks type a shitload of crap for 2 pages instead of saving their time and just linking someone who isn't in the know.



Le Male just bookmark this page for future reference.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

It's     fun.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 6, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> it amazes me when folks type a shitload of crap for 2 pages instead of saving their time and just linking someone who isn't in the know.
> 
> 
> 
> Le Male just bookmark this page for future reference.



Your sig is silly.. clap it up for what? I don't got any purp


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Lolnub.

Carl's loop in BB.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 6, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> it amazes me when folks type a shitload of crap for 2 pages instead of saving their time and just linking someone who isn't in the know.
> 
> 
> 
> Le Male just bookmark this page for future reference.



Thank you for the link. You know i just wanted to know the rumors for the characters who was not announced yet. The problem with google is that you'll find lot of rumors that was reveiled as a fake later. I remember about the rumor for Ibuki, Makoto and Dudley.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

A lot of rumours that were fake? Hell no. Almost the entire original rumor list has turned out to be true, including the names of Zangief and Dhalsim's new ultra's and the fact that they were aireal.

And how was the rumour about the 3S chars reveiled as fake? It's yet to been debunked, and all evidence shows towards it being true.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 12, 2010)

You must be on cloud 9 atm


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 12, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


>


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Daedus (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I'm gonna go dust off third strike now.




Francis Diakowsky better be making a return as his VA.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2010)

I've just got SF4 and have played it quite a bit.

However I just can't pull of the ultra move for some reason no matter how much I practised it just didn't work. Any tips?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

Daedus said:


> I think I'm gonna go dust off third strike now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should just use the 3S sound-bytes.


Black Wraith: 
Execution can only be improved with practise. Make sure you're using the correct input, as some characters have different motions. Other than that, start off slowly, and then gradually speed up. Also, get an arcade stick.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> They should just use the 3S sound-bytes.
> 
> 
> Black Wraith:
> Execution can only be improved with practise. Make sure you're using the correct input, as some characters have different motions. Other than that, start off slowly, and then gradually speed up. Also, get an arcade stick.



Thanks.

I don't think I'm going to play so much that I'd need an arcade stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

You can always resell it if need be, but a stick allows so much more precision in your execution. It's easiest to start out with one, rather than having to switch to one, but meh.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 14, 2010)

I've decided to ditch the Official Street Fighter 4 FightPad and invest in a joystick for SSF4's release, but I need some advice as to the brand.

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 14, 2010)

MadCats SE Fightstick. or if you got the money get the Tournament Edition.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2010)

I have both of the sticks, regular and tournament, and I highly recommend the tourny edition.  The regular edition was hell on my wrist which is why I never used it, also the Marvel vs. Capcom stick is $100 bucks at gamestop.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

Just wait until SUper is released and get the first-edition TE stick real cheap.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 14, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I've just got SF4 and have played it quite a bit.
> 
> However I just can't pull of the ultra move for some reason no matter how much I practised it just didn't work. Any tips?



If your using a controller, just go to option and change a your choice of button to the LK+MK+HK/LP+MP+HP commande


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2010)

Best stick for your money is a TE stick, all sanwa parts.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You can always resell it if need be, but a stick allows so much more precision in your execution. It's easiest to start out with one, rather than having to switch to one, but meh.



I realised why I couldn't pull it off.

Every time I tried I kept on pressing the X button or the Y button 3 times but that was the wrong button. It was actually the LB button that I had to press once


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 15, 2010)

Capcom just announced Street Fighter IV is coming to the App Store.



Awesome, so many great franchises have been announced for the iPhone in the past few months, we can just add this to the list. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I realised why I couldn't pull it off.
> 
> Every time I tried I kept on pressing the X button or the Y button 3 times but that was the wrong button. It was actually the LB button that I had to press once


Lol. Not a problem on mah beloved stick. 


Suzuku said:


> Capcom just announced Street Fighter IV is coming to iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, so many great franchises have been announced for the iPhone in the past few months, we can just add this to the list. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


Lol, talk about milking. That shit is retarded.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Capcom just announced Street Fighter IV is coming to the App Store.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, so many great franchises have been announced for the iPhone in the past few months, we can just add this to the list. Can't wait to get my hands on it.



Shit will suck.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahahaha, PPP does not mean pressing Punch three times. It means pressing all three punches at one time.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Shit will suck.


Play it before you judge. -_-


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Play it before you judge. -_-



Lolno. You can't play fighting games well on the iPod. You'd stand a better chance using the SF4 keychain.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally got my disc back. PSN is regGQ, just let me know you're from NF if I don't already have you. Haven't played for 5 months or so, so i'm kinda rusty.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like we have some "dignity" fellers!


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

That is so boss.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Looks like we have some "dignity" fellers!



....."Don't hotlink large images"


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 15, 2010)

Try again sir


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Try again sir



still nothing.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 15, 2010)

Meant my original post...bah, here ya go


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2010)

source, my man?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 15, 2010)

lmao. i call bull. so u can just do arbitrary character select from mid fights?


----------



## Daedus (Feb 15, 2010)

Command List, Wu.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 15, 2010)

i thought that was more likely the case but i couldnt remember if u could look at everyones moves like that.

i still don't want to believe....cause i honestly don't want ibuki and makoto in this game.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 16, 2010)

Honestly, I'm happy as can be.  Finally got us some 3rd strike characters.


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm not a believer of that character list, it could've been easily photoshoped. but there's supposedly a big announcement concerning new characters on the 18th so we'll see then.

can't wait to see how dudley turns out, not sure if that rose toss is 'shopped or not, looks badass nonetheless.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 16, 2010)

It's fake....


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Is legit.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Is legit.



I see nothing.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

Ibuki, Dudley and Makoto confirmed in Fanimitsu. Here's a scan:


Hopefully we get a video on GT in a day or two


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 16, 2010)

Now you should see plenty. Imagine how big this would've been if everyone didn't already know it was going to happen.

Edit: Damn, beaten.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2010)

Too big.  Spoiler tag it!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 16, 2010)

All that's left is to see how Hakan looks.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 16, 2010)

ya'll better start believing now


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Now you should see plenty. Imagine how big this would've been if everyone didn't already know it was going to happen.
> 
> Edit: Damn, beaten.



That's how I roll. Here's further confirmation and clearer in game images:


----------



## Akira (Feb 16, 2010)

Do want.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 16, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> It's fake....


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 16, 2010)

sigh....

they need to just drop the 4 from this game. its just quality fanservice. nothing but mashups and shit. I liked SF3 with the new line of characters and play styles. but this is jus SF 2 with fan faves redone to fit in.

ima play this non stop, but its not deserving of the IV 

needs to be SF: Omega or Delta or Beta or some shit.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2010)

So...this is no longer the Dojo of nooblet Tears but comfirmed Gutter Trash?  Sweet....

Uncle:  One more thing....


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn Dudley looks too badass.

Is that an upside down jet uppercut i see near the mid-bottom?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 16, 2010)

Time for dignity.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2010)

pixelnick said:


> Damn Dudley looks too badass.
> 
> Is that an upside down jet uppercut i see near the mid-bottom?



...maybe.  I never played Dudley.  Only Makoto.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 16, 2010)

pixelnick said:


> Damn Dudley looks too badass.
> 
> Is that an upside down jet uppercut i see near the mid-bottom?



Good eye. Looks like his old 2nd impact move that's sorta like Alex's stomp. They took it out in 3s.

Very surprised to see that move in this game. It's a very awkward move of his.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2010)

Some new img. found.


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah you're right, i just got confirmed on eventhubs that it is his old move from 2nd impact, i got into sf starting with 3rd strike so i had no idea.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a feeling I'm gonna be running into more Dudley, Makoto and Ibuki on GGPO. As if I haven't already.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL!!!

Dudley got his old 2i move!!!


----------



## Wicked (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep nothing but fanservice..

They should of just added rest of alpha cast but nooo.. had to cater to the hardcore bitching fans..

Now we will see nothing but these 3 along with plasma clan online.. here goes to fighting t.hawl,rose,dhalsim,gen online...


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2010)

Tear, go cry somewhere else.
Also I'll like to tell all you doubters to eat a dick. Doubting me for all that Makoto shit I posted, asking for sources. I have the best source, the community.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 16, 2010)

No shit it was fucking obvious dickwad from the beginning.. like it was a fucking surprise or something? LMAO where is that ryoma picture when i need it.

Just saying i'll probably see gen and rufus every 10 months or so..


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 16, 2010)

considering NOTHING was leaked out about Makoto i'd say it was a surprise, ibuki and dudley on the other hand have been hinted towards the past couple months.

and yeah, most of the scrub rufus & gen's will drop the character, the ones that know what they're doing with them (yeb, etc) will work around the changes.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 16, 2010)

All i want from this game is when i SEARCH for online game or team battle mode.. PLEASE PAIR ME OR FIGHT AGAINST different people who use different characters on PURPOSE who use different characters each time me and my crew rape the other 2-4 people.

If i fight ryu/ken/akuma/gouken next time i want to fight deejay/cammy/rufus/gen.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2010)

You're like the typical online emo, who post all this emotional shit just to disagree with people. If you haven't noticed no one gives a fuck what your opinion on the game is. You just post non-sense that you think would make the game more enjoyable, but in reality it's just shit emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you think is cool. Sorry, we the majority. Go slit your wrist somewhere else.

Also about the online play and character variety. How about you play real players instead of randoms online? That's too much work right? Instead you come on NF to bitch.
Play me I don't play Shotos.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2010)

What character changes have been confirmed thus far? I have no idea, so I don't know why people would be dropping Rufus or Gen (not that Gen is anywhere near OU anyways).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2010)

Biscuits, do fill me in on some Makoto and Dudley bs that you heard of. Any word on Dudley's overhead? I swear that shit is unblockable.

The only thing I heard so far was that Makoto had a touch of death.

*@ Tears:* What do you expect from online play? It's been so long in the game now that no one who actually takes the game seriously is gonna play online. Therefore a majority of the players who are left online are baddies.

*@ jkingler:* If anyone is gonna drop a shitty character like Gen it is because the other character appealed to them more. They're not gonna drop Gen suddenly because they see another character is better cause if they did...they would've done it already.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 16, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> You're like the typical online emo, who post all this emotional shit just to disagree with people. If you haven't noticed no one gives a fuck what your opinion on the game is. You just post non-sense that you think would make the game more enjoyable, but in reality it's just shit emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you think is cool. Sorry, we the majority. Go slit your wrist somewhere else.
> 
> Also about the online play and character variety. How about you play real players instead of randoms online? That's too much work right? Instead you come on NF to bitch.
> Play me I don't play Shotos.



Chill man dang..

But yea i'm on psn and when this game drops we can play together.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm just trolling you, I'm surprised you didn't get all raged up on me... 


From what I heard of Makoto she has possible touch of death combos on Akuma/Seth.
Dudley can link S.RH into Ultra.
Of course these are from possible early builds so changes might be made.

Also character changes that are comfirmed or close to that are.
Ryu: 2 hit Dragon punch 
Sagat: slower feel as people put it. Slower Tiger shots. Lower damage output.
Dhalsim: Faster movement.
Rufus: EX Snake strike got damage nerf I believe.


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 16, 2010)

Summary from a recent podcast interview with a top sf player who got to try out ssf4


*Spoiler*: __ 



 sagat 
- lost life, lost damage
- still top tier because of 'angry scar'

balrog
- pretty much the same

seth
- is a lot better
- best character in the game
- health is the same
- new ultra benefits rushdown players
- old players may want to stick with old ultra

ryu 
- same

akuma
- weaker

guile still low-tier

vega keeps his gear longer
- a little more priority when equipped with claw

gen 
- even more low tier
- better execution required

unannounced characters (the alleged 3s characters)
- one of them is on par with sagat (possibly dudley due to quick links, and overhead)

are people more inclined to change or stay?
- beneficial to learn every character in the game since there are so many
new character matchups to learn

juri 
- ultra 1 is pretty good and lasts a long time (~15 seconds)
- dive kick is fast/instant

cody 
- fantastic
- probably the best character out of all the new ones

guy
- all his off-the-wall kicks do a lot of damage




some of the info is pretty vague, but i expect alot more info/vids/pics to surface pretty soon.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2010)

Just listened to Keno's podcast. He is saying that we might be very surprised re: the final four characters, so maybe that means Hakan won't be the fourth?  

And apparently SSF4 Sagat is even more pwnsome than O. Sagat due to some BS called Angry Scar? And Seth is even more crazy offensively than before, being able to link his legs into his new Ultra? As a Honda player, I am not liking the sound of that at all. 

/may have to pick up some alt chars and train them up

EDIT: LOL @ me and the above poster's timing. Re: the off the wall kicks, I think he was talking about Adon.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2010)

Angry scar is some gold flash when he touches his chest, looks like he's activating a CC. I heard it powers up moves????


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 16, 2010)

lmao, we're on the same page you and i, jkingler!

i believe angry scar is suppose to be some sort of evasion move, i wouldn't quote me on that tho.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 16, 2010)

Is Ryu's 2hit DP on all of them or just fierce?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Angry scar is some gold flash when he touches his chest, looks like he's activating a CC. I heard it powers up moves????



My friend told me it gave invincibility on his moves.

*@ Amanomurakumo:* I think only Strong and Fierce. If not, just Fierce.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2010)

it might have invicibility when activating, but it's not a evasive move I heard.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2010)

Keno said in the podcast that it gives his moves invincibility. 

Check it all out here:



Sagat: 
-1000 HP (-100 from SF4)
-Lower damage on TU and other moves
-Angry Scar is god mode - moves have invincibility


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 16, 2010)

ah oh well, atleast sagats down to 1000hp instead of 1100.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2010)

I am so happy that the sf3 characters are in.  Now I just want to know how gar Dudley's alternate costume is gonna be


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 17, 2010)

Makoto for god tier ._.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 17, 2010)

OMGG!!!!!!!!!!! and the wait begins =[

Hangatýr, you should change your avy and sig to dudley


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2010)

Dudley is gonna be ass, bet it.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd honestly say the one on par with Sagat is probably Makoto actually.

From what I've heard, she's crazy good.

I've not really heard much about Dudley or Ibuki though.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 17, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I'd honestly say the one on par with Sagat is probably Makoto actually.
> 
> From what I've heard, she's crazy good.
> 
> I've not really heard much about Dudley or Ibuki though.



THE ICE PRINCE PLAYS STREET FIGHTER?

greatest find ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> OMGG!!!!!!!!!!! and the wait begins =[
> 
> Hangatýr, you should change your avy and sig to dudley


Sig done, ava incoming. 


Biscuits said:


> Dudley is gonna be ass, bet it.


The only ass he's gonna be is .


Chemistry said:


> THE ICE PRINCE PLAYS STREET FIGHTER?
> 
> greatest find ever.



I guess you two can be the stick lovers of this thread, amirite?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 17, 2010)

Duds looks glorious in SSFIV
I can't fucking wait for this game to come out.



Hellion said:


> I am so happy that the sf3 characters are in.  Now I just want to know how gar Dudley's alternate costume is gonna be



Rumor has is that it's a Tux
"Farmer girl" for makoto(Japanese)
And School Girl for Ibuki


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 17, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Duds looks glorious in SSFIV
> I can't fucking wait for this game to come out.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh let it be, theres nothing like kicking some ass in style


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry for the size.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Sorry for the size.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Still no underwear for Ibuki? xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh god my precious Ibuki, how I love you. pek


----------



## Ziko (Feb 17, 2010)

I see Ibuki, Makoto and Dudley. SFIV is complete.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Ibuki and Makoto now completes SSFIV.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2010)

I just want Rog to be Dudley's Rival.  A thug vs. a Gentleman


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Sorry for the size.


thank god its about fucking time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> thank god its about fucking time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



To me, s/he too late.  SOmeone already posted that scan....and I already posted the scan of Dudley and Makoto.


----------



## itoikenza (Feb 17, 2010)

here's some in-game scans


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2010)

itoikenza said:


> here's some in-game scans



Sorry...someone already post those pics....but not these:


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2010)

Tight pink skinny jeans, white top, and Juri being Korean...SNSD's Gee reference anyone?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting, these "new" characters. I really want this SSFIV now


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I'm just trolling you, I'm surprised you didn't get all raged up on me...
> 
> 
> From what I heard of Makoto she has possible touch of death combos on Akuma/Seth.
> ...



Am I getting an alt. main? 

Only if this shit gets arcade status


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are some screens, most are old, but some are new.

Like this one 


Also, like my Duds set?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

God damn Makoto, you just don't punch a dude there...


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2010)

Makoto looks more manly than Fei.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2010)

I hear Duds can combo Corkscrew Cross in his sleep...


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2010)

Somebody is butt hurt lol



New trailer of 3s characters


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL @ Hakan reference at the ending.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 17, 2010)

oh my... i want to play this game already @_@

we are all so so sick of SFIV...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2010)

Dudley doin the Dempsey Roll...LOVE IT!


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2010)

Hakan sounds real iffy.. lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 17, 2010)

Dudley better sound more manly.

but he has the damn dempsey roll lol. good shit. 

and Hakan is a cook too?!


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2010)

No, that's Oil at the ending of the trailer. He's supposed to be obsessed with it... or some shit like that.
...


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2010)

Yo Daves... Dudley's Ultra looks just like how they do Ippo's Dempsey. Shit is dope haha

Ibuki is looking real nice to me though. I might want to pick her up, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

delirium said:


> Yo Daves... Dudley's Ultra looks just like how they do Ippo's Dempsey. Shit is dope haha
> 
> Ibuki is looking real nice to me though. I might want to pick her up, too.



I know man! XD "DEMPUSI ROOOORRUUUUUUU!" Oh damn, get hype! Remix isn't that bad either. Voice is eh, might grow on me, or otherwise I'll just use the JP voice or something. Or have someone hack the game and put in 3S sound-files.

Hakan sounds like fucking Mario. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

...

Rose command is 2hk+hp... upside-down SRK is vertical charge... ROSE HI-LOW IS BACK, BITCHES

AND GUTTA TRASH IS A TAUNT

/skeetskeetskeet


----------



## Akira (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems like Dudley's voice broke between SF4 and 3S..



All three of them look stupidly awesome though.


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn, loving the way Dudley turned out. his intro voice threw me off a bit, but if you pay attention to the part where he says "ROLLING THUNDER!" right as he knocks balrog the fuck out, it sounds much manlier.

Here's to hoping the Jap voice is better.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2010)

All I can say is...Hajime no Street Fighter IV

D-D-D-D-D-Dempsey Roll!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

I trust you all realize how fucking hyped I am right now. XD


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 17, 2010)

seth killian QA


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Fix that link, Falco. xD


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 17, 2010)

Dudley has such a great voice :rofl


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Fix that link, Falco. xD






That oughta do it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2010)

Aye, Hangatyr.

I might just hop on the Dudley bandwagon now. The Dempsey Roll was too dope.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 17, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Aye, Hangatyr.
> 
> I might just hop on the Dudley bandwagon now. The Dempsey Roll was too dope.



His voice made me go: 
But then I saw him in motion and I went: 

Also, is it just me or does SSFIV look a lot faster in this trailer?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Aye, Hangatyr.
> 
> I might just hop on the Dudley bandwagon now. The Dempsey Roll was too dope.


-high fives-

Shame you apparently can still barely combo into it. It goes through fireballs, but which ultra doesn't these days? XD

Apparently his alternate is a tuxedo, too. /win


Falco-san said:


> His voice made me go:
> But then I saw him in motion and I went:
> 
> Also, is it just me or does SSFIV look a lot faster in this trailer?



So which Duds colour do you roll? Pink and white is pimp, but for pro's. I tend to stick to green and brown Dudley, though most of his wardrobe is pimp. :


----------



## Daedus (Feb 17, 2010)

New trailer had me salivating.  Can't wait to main Cody.

I have a feeling Dudley will be my alt.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm gonna be rolling Dudley/Adon/Makoto, I think. Between Dudley and Adon, though, you might as well forget all about Focus.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 17, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> So which Duds colour do you roll? Pink and white is pimp, but for pro's. I tend to stick to green and brown Dudley, though most of his wardrobe is pimp. :



I usually went for the one in my set(Red/black)
But white is also pimp, and Duds makes Pink look *MANLY*

BTW: The Mak vs Ibuki vid is up on Gamespot.
Ibuki's Ultra2 looks sick.
Makoto sounds wierd tho 

Edit:
Mak vs Ibuki in glorious HD


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 17, 2010)

holy shit, ibuki's 2nd ultra was insane!

cant wait to see some dudley ingame vids.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 17, 2010)

pixelnick said:


> holy shit, ibuki's 2nd ultra was insane!
> 
> cant wait to see some dudley ingame vids.



There's a Sagat vs Duds vid, but it 404's


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 17, 2010)

aww..of course dudley's vid doesnt work. ;(

this pic made me happy tho!


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2010)

I call rivial fight between Ibuki and Guy.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 17, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> I call rivial fight between Ibuki and Guy.



Ibuki vs Guy
Makoto vs Dan
Duds vs Rog

That's what Famitsu implied anyway.
And I'll bet hakan is going to end up with Gief.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 17, 2010)

I call rival fight between Dudley + Balrog. And god his Dempsey Roll ultra looks wicked, but I wish his voice was deeper and more english + gentlemanly


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Makoto vs Dan



I can't see that.  And beside, isn't there suppose to be two rival fights?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2010)

pixelnick said:


> aww..of course dudley's vid doesnt work. ;(
> 
> this pic made me happy tho!



Still has his c.rH...can probably juggle with his Ultra 2...excellent


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2010)

Apparently Dudley can link/Chain/Juggle into Ultra off anything.
People said he has more ways to land Ultra than Ryu and Rufus combined.
Might be a little exaggeration but still.
The Ultra is Corkscrew cross not rolling Thunder, that I'm talking about.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2010)

^Yeah, that's what I was sayin earlier, he's gun turn out to be pretty beastly it seems...we'll see.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2010)

Dudley will definitely get some play over here. Seems too fun and like too much of a gentleman to do otherwise. 

But honestly, everyone is looking fun as hell. So hype right now.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 17, 2010)

Some of my favorite characters finally get some 3-D love.  Just as psyched as you are, sir Kingler.


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's a working version of the Dudley vs. Sagat fight.

Get to see Corkscrew Cross and Cross Counter! His voice isn't as bad during his fights as it is with his intro line.



Looks like he doesnt count out his chain combos this time. ;( oh well


----------



## Daedus (Feb 17, 2010)

CORKSCREW BLOW121212


Love the "Keep it Classy" line.


Is it just me, or does Dudley's near useless in Third Strike counter move sound like a much more lucrative option in 4?


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah it does, i love how Duds just jumped in on Sagat and countered him.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Oh yeah?  Now that Cody's in the game, you ain't getting a perfect every time. Say goodbye to 1/10th of your health-bar.



*ring*
*ring*
Hello!  Yes...I will like to order one dish of Seichusen Godanzuki for Daedus and another one for Biscuits as well.  And a little Mestu Shoryuken in the side.

*click*


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 18, 2010)

Note to self.
Get left handed fight stick/arcade pad nao


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 18, 2010)

OMG the latest character trailer was so awsome. i hope the music that was in it will be in the game. those third strike theme remixes were awesome


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2010)

Geez Ibuki looks like sooooo much damn fun.

I love both of her ultras, but number 2 is definitely the sweetest.

Can't wait.  Hype for days.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 18, 2010)

looks like mokoto still has those big ass hands and feet


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 18, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> looks like mokoto still has those big ass hands and feet



I can say the same about Chun-li.


Although I don't see people fuss about Guy's face at the trailer.


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2010)

ibuki looks to be a lot of fun


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2010)

Duy, you BETTER be going to the Sunroute cup...


Fucking MOV is here. YES FUCKING MOV HOLY SHIT.

Unfortunately Momochi could not come, but Denjin is working very hard to get Mago as a replacement.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2010)

Hollywood Wong and Hollywood Valle are gonna body whoever comes.


lol


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2010)

Dudley is so boss... this game is looking to be what SFIV shoulda been. Shame they removed Dudley's famous lines, though.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley is so boss... this game is looking to be what SFIV shoulda been. Shame they removed Dudley's famous lines, though.



"Gutter Trash" is one of his taunts.
And after watching the trailer for a gazzilion times I'm actually starting to like his new voice, it's quite classy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Duy, you BETTER be going to the Sunroute cup...
> 
> 
> Fucking MOV is here. YES FUCKING MOV HOLY SHIT.
> ...



Hahahaha, yea I'm gonna try to make it on Sunday for SF4.

I don't really care much about 3s anymore, so coming to just see MOV is not on my priority list. Hopefully he's there on Sunday so I can catch him beast on fools in 3s.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 18, 2010)

3s chars Ultras

Dempsey Roll for the motherfucking win.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 18, 2010)

Can't wait for this damn game now. 

I need to get a stick but I'll have to do more research first.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> "Gutter Trash" is one of his taunts.
> And after watching the trailer for a gazzilion times I'm actually starting to like his new voice, it's quite classy.



But what about "Let's fight like gentlemen"  and "You have no dignity."


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahahaha, yea I'm gonna try to make it on Sunday for SF4.
> 
> I don't really care much about 3s anymore, so coming to just see MOV is not on my priority list. Hopefully he's there on Sunday so I can catch him beast on fools in 3s.



Wow.

I'm not going sunday >_>


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> But what about "Let's fight like gentlemen"  and "You have no dignity."



well there's 10 personal action selections, im just assuming this, but a bunch of his one-liner's could be in that selection.


----------



## Akira (Feb 18, 2010)

"Keep it classy" is the new Dudley catchphrase


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 18, 2010)

cant wait to use dudley


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 18, 2010)

I find it funny that within all the voice actor cast (or...seiyu) in this game, Makoto is the only one who is being voice by the same voice actor who voiced her in SFIII: TS, Makoto Tsumura.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2010)

Ibuki shit I have to test

Best hit confirm into blade kicks / EX blade kicks 

Properties of DP/EX DP

Can she TK/jump > early dagger as a crossup
-Could it be done to be reversal safe
--If so, max damage combo that has enough advantage to set up (here's hoping blade kicks have the sweep ender, and that it's untechable knockdown)

How much advantage regular ender on blade kicks has
-what if anything can juggle after
--where on the screen.

Just how much advantage she has on the cr.RH>st.RH dash cancel (or command dash, if that's what it was) I saw.
-How many gimmicks can be spawned from that

Does old command dash still exist
-how fast does it recover
--Is there a special cancelable normal with enough hitstun to get Abel style loops off it (unlikely)

Does she have the old j.jab > j.fierce and j.fierce > j.forward kick chains
-Option selects you can make with them

Does Yoroi Doushi's full grab have juggle properties (probably asking too much)

Is Hashin Shou 2I status, and combo from just about anything




If she can do half of what seems sensible, based on move properties in old games, and the SF4 system, I'm going to love this hoe.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope Dudleys va sounds good in English cause he's one of the few characters I won't be setting to jap voices so I can laugh hysterically when I murk you bitches and call you gutter trash.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2010)

BBQ I'm gonna have to body you online. I'm gonna stream me bodying you.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2010)

*@ Violent-nin:* There's no need to research. The TE stick is the best.

*@ Chemistry:* Hahahaha, which days are you going?

*@ bbq sauce:* I hope she's more like her 2i version. 3s Ibuki relied on a lot of mixups and block strings that could get her screwed over in this game due to easy ass reversal windows and FADC. I also think her command dash looks completely different. If you notice in the trailer, she did some kind of dash that looks like Yang's command dash after her chain combo and went into her command throw. I would assume this is the new command dash.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2010)

I really hope the netcode was drastically improved. I wanna play against some of you Yanks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I really hope the netcode was drastically improved. I wanna play against some of you Yanks.



You can't beat us Americans cause we're the best.

Even if we're not the best...we still think we're the best.

America....FUCK YEA!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2010)

Hopefully I'll keep playing the game. I dropped 4 Some time in June and I got really bad at the game. Mostly due to the fact that Sim was staying the same and everyone else was getting better. Akuma got his Vortex, Ryu got his O.S Oki crap....


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You can't beat us Americans cause we're the best.
> 
> Even if we're not the best...we still think we're the best.
> 
> America....FUCK YEA!!!


At least I'll be able to mock y'all for those crummy accents. But heh, hopin' to learn from you pro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). And I can finally accept one of Kevin's challenges.


Biscuits said:


> Hopefully I'll keep playing the game. I dropped 4 Some time in June and I got really bad at the game. Mostly due to the fact that Sim was staying the same and everyone else was getting better. Akuma got his Vortex, Ryu got his O.S Oki crap....


----------



## Wicked (Feb 18, 2010)

I hate dhalsim and his stupid limb attacks

Dudley was working on crapgat but his spinning ultra is a bit cheesy and over the top but so is the game..


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2010)

Probably going Friday. See you there? =D


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

Most of you are getting this for the PS3 right?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2010)

*@ Chemistry:* You know what, I might just be there for casuals. Don't think I'll join the 3v3 though. That shit starts at 8pm right?

*@ Big Boss:* Course. Only cool kids play on the PS3.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2010)

PS3 fo sho.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm getting it for both.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2010)

Tears said:


> I hate dhalsim and his stupid limb attacks
> 
> Dudley was working on crapgat but his spinning ultra is a bit cheesy and over the top but so is the game..



Shut the fuck up. =D



Getting it for 360 first. Gonna try and get my TE modded, so after that I might get it for PS3.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 18, 2010)

When there's a real reason for me to own a PS3, I will.

Maybe if I somehow unscrub myself I'll grab a PS3 specifically for romping 2-D fighters.  Until then, I got XBL.


----------



## Akira (Feb 18, 2010)

Getting it for the PS3 even though all the tournaments here are on 360 

I need to dual mod my TE..


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

One thing I'm kinda disappointed with is how Dudley's corkscrew looks silly compared to how it was in 3rd Strike. I just wish they turned the cheese-factor down a few notches so this game could look less childish.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 18, 2010)

I, for one, readily embrace this over-the-top vibe.  It makes landing Ultras all the sweeter.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Shut the fuck up. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Getting it for 360 first. Gonna try and get my TE modded, so after that I might get it for PS3.



Fuck you slut.. i'm gonna whoop your indian balrog


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm going to double dip 

Which reminds me, I need to pick up SFIV for the triple.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd double dip if I had a PS3 but everyone I knows plays on 360. Sucks I won't be able to play against most of you guys though I'm not sure if I wanna get bodied by Biscuits since he bodied Flash and that sucka is nigh unstoppable around here.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I'd double dip if I had a PS3 but everyone I knows plays on 360. Sucks I won't be able to play against most of you guys though I'm not sure if I wanna get bodied by Biscuits since he bodied Flash and that sucka is nigh unstoppable around here.



You can play against me!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2010)

They need a SSF4 demo with Juri and Adon


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Tears said:


> Fuck you slut.. i'm gonna whoop your indian balrog



You can't even beat Ken scrubs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ bbq sauce:* I hope she's more like her 2i version. 3s Ibuki relied on a lot of mixups and block strings that could get her screwed over in this game due to easy ass reversal windows and FADC. I also think her command dash looks completely different. If you notice in the trailer, she did some kind of dash that looks like Yang's command dash after her chain combo and went into her command throw. I would assume this is the new command dash.



Ahh, thought it was cr. rh > st. rh > dash cancel (like 66 dash) it didn't occur to me that the string would be special cancelable, good call.

Also, I was pondering shit, and if the motions for her moves stays the same, I already have an option select vs teleport reversals 

Sadly I can only see it working in the corner and 'Sim is the only character with teleport, who doesn't have another good reversal option, outside his super :L


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Wicked (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You can't even beat Ken scrubs.



You can talk all the shit you want but 4+ bar connection or little lag you'll get your ass steamrolled real talk.. you better go play third strike and start practicing because i'm ready now too bad ssfiv isn't out yet.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone down to run some games on PS3 or PC?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2010)

I will on ps3. I need some practice playing on the stick


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Tears said:


> You can talk all the shit you want but 4+ bar connection or little lag you'll get your ass steamrolled real talk.. you better go play third strike and start practicing because i'm ready now too bad ssfiv isn't out yet.





You can't handle the five sided fistagon, chump.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2010)

my psn is rkrippler


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 19, 2010)

i just hope that they give mokoto a decent anti air move. otherwise she might not stand a chance in this game


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Mo' 'koto?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Most of you are getting this for the PS3 right?


Depends. I own Street Fighter IV on the 360 so if it turns out having saved date from that game unlocks something I'll get the 360 version. If not I'll get the PS3 version.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i just hope that they give mokoto a decent anti air move. otherwise she might not stand a chance in this game



Dash under karakusa/cr.short?

Besides, it's not like she's a zoning character.. she wants to gain momentum and start the pain train to frowntown.. not run away and kick you out of jump ins.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2010)

If Makoto gets a reliable anti-air, she will most definitely be God Tier.

Giving a a high risk momentum character a reliable defensive move is complete suicide.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 19, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Dash under karakusa/cr.short?
> 
> Besides, it's not like she's a zoning character.. she wants to gain momentum and start the pain train to frowntown.. not run away and kick you out of jump ins.





Duy Nguyen said:


> If Makoto gets a reliable anti-air, she will most definitely be God Tier.
> 
> Giving a a high risk momentum character a reliable defensive move is complete suicide.



good point.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

I won't start playing with any of my fellow PS3-ers till SSFIV comes out, I have SFIV but I'm too busy with other games at the moment to play it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Plus SFIV sucks.

So who else here has definitely decided on a new main/sub?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Plus SFIV sucks.
> 
> So who else here has definitely decided on a new main/sub?



Me.
Main: Duds
Alt: Cody

Kinda funny, since they're polar opposites


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Plus SFIV sucks.
> 
> So who else here has definitely decided on a new main/sub?



main: Ibuki~!

I'll mess around with a buncha other characters, but, Ibuki is my character for definite.. this series actually has a character that I like _as a character_, opposed to just playing them because they were easy to learn.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 19, 2010)

Meh. i'm pretty sure i'll keep Vega on deck. Balrog if someone picks Dudley...Keep it Gutter.

This is retarded tho, I want to play awesome with so many characters now. I gotta see how folks feel.

Guy, Cody, DeeJay, Adon...I want to beast with those 4.

Adon in particular cause i couldnt do shit with him in Alpha.

yeah.....Adon will be my sub after Vega lol. got hops for dayz.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

My main is pretty obvious. My sub's gonna be Adon, though I'm gonna try out Cody and Makoto as well. Gonna try to roll with some more Dan as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

Main: Ibuki (Unless tons of people start whoring out, then I'll become disgusted by Ibuki users and end up stop using her)

Sub: Fei Long or Makoto

I'm not completely decided yet, It's mostly wait and see TBH.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol Fei Long. His new ultra sucks even more than his old one and he gets punched in the dick by Makoto. xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol Fei Long. His new ultra sucks even more than his old one and he gets punched in the dick by Makoto. xD





I'm a Bruce Lee fanboy so Fei Long is a natural choice. 

I love that avatar of yours, I need to go get someone to make me an Ibuki version.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2010)

Depends if Cody breaks my heart or not...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 19, 2010)

i wanna try out Juri. then Mokoto and Guy. maybe Ibuki if she isn't everybodys whore


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm a Bruce Lee fanboy so Fei Long is a natural choice.
> 
> I love that avatar of yours, I need to go get someone to make me an Ibuki version.




Mike Tyson and Muhamed Ali would kill Bruce Lee, though. 


Duy Nguyen said:


> Depends if Cody breaks my heart or not...



Don't drop that soap when he's bored...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2010)

Adon for me with Bison on deck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Mike Tyson and Muhamed Ali would kill Bruce Lee, though.
> 
> 
> Don't drop that soap when he's bored...




Psh, let's see them do 2 finger push ups first.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

They don't need to. They have about 100 pounds on Bruce.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

That's it, Fei Long vs Dudley when SSFIV drops, it's on! 

Bring your A game.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 19, 2010)

I need an arcade stick. Blew my money on a PSP.


----------



## delirium (Feb 19, 2010)

I'mma family man for life. They increased his priority, gave him Sonic Hurricane, and if I can get confirmation on higher damage output then it's official. He's now god tier 

I'll fux with Ibuki, 'Sim and Guy on the side, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That's it, Fei Long vs Dudley when SSFIV drops, it's on!
> 
> Bring your A game.


Keep it classy, gutta trash.


Sonikku Tilt said:


> I need an arcade stick. Blew my money on a PSP.


Lolgay. Why'd you waste money on a PSP? 


delirium said:


> I'mma family man for life. They increased his priority, gave him Sonic Hurricane, and if I can get confirmation on higher damage output then it's official. He's now god tier
> 
> I'll fux with Ibuki, 'Sim and Guy on the side, though.



SONIKKU BUUHM


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 19, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i wanna try out Juri. then *Mokoto* and Guy. maybe Ibuki if she isn't everybodys whore



Who's this ? I heard you mention her before in your previous post. Is this a totally new 11th character ? WUUUUUUUUT ?

Probably evil twin of Makoto.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

It's Mo' 'koto, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Plus SFIV sucks.
> 
> So who else here has definitely decided on a new main/sub?



nah...my main is still Ryu.

Although I have switch out Ryu as a sub for...wait...do I even have a sub?  huh...then my new sub is Makoto.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm gonna main Dudley and Ibuki but I'm also still gonna play with Ryu, Gouken, Ken, Balrog, and Fei here and there.  Akuma's new ultra is just embarassing. I'm probably gonna work on my Bison since his new ultra looks sick. Makoto, Deejay and Guy are looking cool too. I'm hoping Hakan is main worthy though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolgay. Why'd you waste money on a PSP?


Birth by Sleep. 



Big Boss said:


> I'm gonna main Dudley and Ibuki but I'm also still gonna play with Ryu, Gouken, Ken, Balrog, and Fei here and there.  Akuma's new ultra is just embarassing. I'm probably gonna work on my Bison since his new ultra looks sick. Makoto, Deejay and Guy are looking cool too. I'm hoping Hakan is main worthy though.



I want to actually main Cody, but I also want to try out Guy, Juri, Makoto, Ibuki and Dudley. Hakan FTL.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder, will SSF4 get upgraded graphics?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Main: Ibuki (Unless tons of people start whoring out, then I'll become disgusted by Ibuki users and end up stop using her)
> 
> Sub: Fei Long or Makoto
> 
> I'm not completely decided yet, It's mostly wait and see TBH.



People will drop her as soon as they find out she's not an easy mode character.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> People will drop her as soon as they find out she's not an easy mode character.



Oh good job.

You spoiled all the fun laughs I was gonna get.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 20, 2010)

^LOL

Provided Ibuki takes some decent skill to be good with, that should eliminate alot of the easy whores.  If she takes some skill, I'd be tempted to main her.  If she's whored out too much, I'll just stick with Rose.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 20, 2010)

Gonna try and un-scrub this time around.  Really work on my timing and then figure out which character fits my playstyle best.

I've always liked Cody.  Guy, too- but he was a very technical character in alpha 3, so I'm not really sure it'd be worthwhile to main him in the short term.

So I think I''l main Cody and fuck around with Dudley- maybe practice with Guy on the side until I'm good enough to hit online play with him.






...

Or just stick to pissing my fellow scrubs off with my Kara-throw spamming rushdown ken.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 20, 2010)

Links. The bane of my existence. *sigh*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2010)

*@ Sonikku Tilt:* Whaaaa? Links are so easy in this game, especially with the plinking technique.

I don't understand why people don't play a certain character cause "it's too easy" or "too many people play him/her". I always thought you play a certain character cause it fits your playstyle. I get a total kick out of holding downback with Balrog and pressing random Jabs that hit confirms into Headbutts. Shit is mad fun.

SF4 brought out a new kind of "WTF" for me in the so many years that I've been into competitive fighters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 20, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> People will drop her as soon as they find out she's not an easy mode character.



That's what I'm hoping for.  



Ice Prince said:


> ^LOL
> 
> Provided Ibuki takes some decent skill to be good with, that should eliminate alot of the easy whores.  If she takes some skill, I'd be tempted to main her.  If she's whored out too much, I'll just stick with Rose.



Basically the same logic I'm using. I love Ibuki but I can't stand whored out characters. In theory if she's too overplayed then I want to go after whoever is the underdog of the new 10 characters. 

*Glares at T-Hawk for a second*


----------



## jkingler (Feb 20, 2010)

I get the feeling T-Hawk will be the char to have some 8-2s, honestly. He's huge. Imagine trying to get in on Sagat. 

Still, I'll probably use him some.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 20, 2010)

jkingler said:


> I get the feeling T-Hawk will be the char to have some 8-2s, honestly. He's huge. Imagine trying to get in on Sagat.
> 
> Still, I'll probably use him some.



It's funny cause sanford had to cheese and use sagat on aquasilk zangief to win lol . T.hawk is one of those chars you have to bust your ass to win.. out of the new chars adon is the easiest to use. Hardest i'm not sure but juri looks very technical


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll probably add Makoto to the mix of characters I use though for me it's always been Ryu and Chun Li in every game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2010)

*@ Violent-nin:* It's the same for Ibuki. Except she takes more damage and deals less damage. On the bright side, I heard her s.Jab is still a good poke and one of her normals serve as a good anti-air.

*@ Tears:* He mains Cammy still right? If so Cammy vs. Gief is complete shit for Cammy. Sanford didn't make a cheesy choice, he made the right choice for that matchup.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2010)

Hawk was said to be cheap as fuck in the earlier builds, so he might be decent at best right now. Apparently his dives were safe, and his Standing RH was fast and beat out almost anything.

I heard through the grape vine that Makoto is top 3 for sure. Bitch can block while in Tanden(sp?) and can cancel into and out of it, LMAO! 
has confirmed 100% combos on other character besides Seth/Akuma. LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

Is Mo' 'koto gonna hafta choke a bitch? 

Any more hear-say chatter 'bout my main man?

*ED!*t: Also, Adon the easiest to use? I distinctly heard S-Kill stating that he'll have no free wins.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2010)

Dudley is cheap with more Ultra setups than Rufus. There were some specific shit I heard but I forgot, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah well, I decided on him being my main in Super since Sept. Not gonna change that shit now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 20, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Sonikku Tilt:* Whaaaa? Links are so easy in this game, especially with the plinking technique.
> 
> I don't understand why people don't play a certain character cause "it's too easy" or "too many people play him/her". I always thought you play a certain character cause it fits your playstyle. I get a total kick out of holding downback with Balrog and pressing random Jabs that hit confirms into Headbutts. Shit is mad fun.
> 
> SF4 brought out a new kind of "WTF" for me in the so many years that I've been into competitive fighters.



Plinking technique?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it true that this game got pushed past March?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 20, 2010)

(i don't know shion....someone answer)

Always amazes me how much better i seem to play in SF4 after playing HD Remix for a few days.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 20, 2010)

Someone stated earlier that the release is now April 27th but I don't recall where they got that info from.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 20, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Someone stated earlier that the release is now April 27th but I don't recall where they got that info from.



.....Fuck.....

Thanks for the info!

I only wish that fuckin Oro made the roster... that would've made me scream like a little girl.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

Try to help me out here guys. Almost all of my online matches freeze at the versus screen. I've deleted the game data twice and reinstalled it twice too but it didn't seem to help.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 21, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Plinking technique?



It's short for Piano Linking.


Here is the short version:
Okay first lets explain on priority of buttons. The stronger version of each Punch or Kick will override the weaker ones. If you press Fierce and Strong at the same time, Fierce will ALWAYS come out. With that in mind, someone found out that you can trick the game in a sense to register more buttons during the window of a link to increase your chances of hitting the link.

What is Pianoing?
Pianoing is a term in fighting games where you press one button and almost simultaneously hitting another button after. Like hitting Roundhouse then hit Forward almost right away by rolling your fingers. Go to training mode and hit s.Roundhouse and pretty much instantly hit the Forward button as well. You will most definitely see the s.Roundhouse animation come out.

Pianoing in SF4:
Okay reviewing the priority button part. The game will strangely register you pressing and pianoing Roundhouse into Forward as 2 different inputs of:

Roundhouse
Roundhouse+Forward

The priority of buttons applies so that means you just pressed 2 Roundhouses no more than a second apart. Holy shit...lets apply that to linking combos.

Lets do Rog's s.Jab into Sweep link...

No Plinking inputs:
s.Jab
s.Jab
s.Jab
c.Roundhouse

There you see that you only got one chance of hitting the c.Roundhouse correctly to land the link.

Plinking the inputs:
s.Jab
s.Jab
s.Jab
c.Roundhouse
c.Roundhouse+Forward

Now if you roll c.Roundhouse and piano the Forward as well you get 2 inputs of Roundhouses thus doubling your chances of hitting a link.

This will help you do something like Ryu's c.Strong, c.Strong, Sweep combo.

Plinking inputs would be like:

c.Strong
c.Strong
c.Strong+Jab
c.Roundhouse
c.Roundhouse+Forward

You just increased your chances on hitting the links dramatically there.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 21, 2010)

This game is so gonna be at retail price


----------



## Wicked (Feb 21, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Hawk was said to be cheap as fuck in the earlier builds, so he might be decent at best right now. Apparently his dives were safe, and his Standing RH was fast and beat out almost anything.
> 
> I heard through the grape vine that Makoto is top 3 for sure. Bitch can block while in Tanden(sp?) and can cancel into and out of it, LMAO!
> has confirmed 100% combos on other character besides Seth/Akuma. LMAO!!!!!!



Even Ono said t.hawk and deejay will be very deep and technical.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 21, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> .....Fuck.....
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I only wish that fuckin Oro made the roster... that would've made me scream like a little girl.



Well You know Capcom is eventually going to be making a THIRD installment of the game, so he might just make the next roster.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 21, 2010)

I have doubts there will be a third installement especially considering the character additions and changes they made already. It's like going from 3NG to 3S.

@Duy: I heard about that before but never really applied it. I imagine plinking is a bit easier on Sanwa buttons though.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 21, 2010)

If there is a third iteration, I want Eagle!!! 

I am really not worried about that yet, though. Too hyped about SSF4 to really think beyond it right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Joe, was messing around against a mate of mine with Honda, had some good times. Butt-stomping FTW.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 21, 2010)

Hakan? he looks like a Turkish oil wrestler


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

Might be fake.

And Hakan _is_ an oil wrestler. It was just badly translated. =p


----------



## Akira (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks like Urien wearing trousers...


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm thinking that's legit. Has it been posted on Shoryuken yet?

edit: on second look it does look pretty fake


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

He also looks too 2D


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's as fake as the old Dudley vs Balrog screen. Looks like they just imposed Urien on that shot, but it pretty well made, i'll give them that.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

Just found this, thought it was pretty awesome

"How Dudley should sound in SSF4"
[YOutube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrlgA52W2Ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 21, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Just found this, thought it was pretty awesome
> 
> "How Dudley should sound in SSF4"
> [YOutube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrlgA52W2Ek[/YOUTUBE]



old vid is old.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> old vid is old.


It was uploaded 3 days ago. Or was it already posted in this thread?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 21, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> It was uploaded 3 days ago. Or was it already posted in this thread?



Yep....it was already posted.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 21, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Someone stated earlier that the release is now April 27th but I don't recall where they got that info from.


Info is from the Nakky blog (she's the SSFIV assistant producer)


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> This game is so gonna be at retail price



It's 39.99


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

It's gonna be around $55 in Japan, I believe.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2010)

That sucks for them.  But is that just for the game or the collectors addition?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

Just the game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 21, 2010)

hakan's voice sounds stupid in the trailer hopefully his character design and playstyle will overshadow that


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 22, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> hakan's voice sounds stupid in the trailer hopefully his character design and playstyle will overshadow that



He sounds like he's voiced by Billy West (Fry from Futurama).


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 22, 2010)

SilentBobX said:


> He sounds like he's voiced by Billy West (Fry from Futurama).


He sounds like Dr. Nick.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2010)

so is the game coming out simultaneously for pc,ps3,xbox this time or do pc user have to wait again?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Hakan sounds like Mario.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 22, 2010)

Muk said:


> so is the game coming out simultaneously for pc,ps3,xbox this time or do pc user have to wait again?


there's gonna be no pc version this time


----------



## Daedus (Feb 22, 2010)

Which suits me just fine.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2010)

I need to see what the hell Hakan actually looks like before I determine if his voice is bad or it fits him.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> there's gonna be no pc version this time


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 22, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> there's gonna be no pc version this time



WHATTAFACK!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Arcade => Console > PC


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 22, 2010)

PC = I have one > Arcade = Console = I don't have one


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Got an arcade stick?


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 22, 2010)

I do    not.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Got an arcade stick?


i got a pc and an arcade stick 

i want my ssf4 on pc 

did they say why they ain't going for a pc version?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Console and arcade are more reliable.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 22, 2010)

Also: less piracy.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 22, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Also: less piracy.



Also: less games sold.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 22, 2010)

You snark as if I had control of the situation.

Heard what Ubisoft is doing?  They're worried about piracy, believe me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the tournament fighting sticks to drop in price before picking them up. Whats the lowest anyone has seen them for the PS3?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2010)

Telling ya teh MvC stick is the cheapest I seen ATM, but I am sure the price for the SF4 sticks will drop,,


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 22, 2010)

Daedus said:


> You snark as if I had control of the situation.


No, I snark as if your point was really bad. Less sales equates to less piracy, but it also equates to less sales. The most effective way to combat piracy is to not release the damn game at all, and that really demonstrates how stupid the idea is to limit the sales.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Telling ya teh MvC stick is the cheapest I seen ATM, but I am sure the price for the SF4 sticks will drop,,



 is the cheapest I could find by people tend to complain about the quality of the stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't like the forms of the stick that much, TBH. Plus the stock buttons and stick are complete shit, so you'll have to spend around 40-50 on new hardware and put it in. Just get a gen 1 TE Madcatz and you're set.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> No, I snark as if your point was really bad. Less sales equates to less piracy, but it also equates to less sales. The most effective way to combat piracy is to not release the damn game at all, and that really demonstrates how stupid the idea is to limit the sales.



i bet you a lot of people play it on pc. and you can just as much pirate it through console as you can on pc.

there is almost no difference so console piracy vs pc piracy isn't even an argument anymore

if you want sales, bring it out on all 3 systems that way it sells the most.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 22, 2010)

Never heard of pirating SFIV on consoles. I guess I remember seeing it being played on Xbox before it officially got released, but not on PS3. Also, pirating on Xbox means no online play.

On PC however, all you need is ANY windows games for live key LOL (In turn you need to have actually bought a game I guess)


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Plus the PC version of the game is cursed with far more variables. On consoles, the only variable is connection. For PC, the difference in hardware can make for large consequences, especially since framerates tend to be all over the place on PC.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2010)

Sales doesn't necessarily equate to profit gains.

I would imagine the reason for a no PC release is that the production cost did did not get over weighed by the profit gain. I'm sure the reason for that is due to well...piracy. So Hangatyr's argument on piracy is correct.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> is the cheapest I could find by people tend to complain about the quality of the stick.



I have that one also.  It hurt my wrist and I also had to upgrade it with Sanwa parts.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 22, 2010)

Since I'm a casual player and won't be going to tournaments, is this a good first stick?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Since I'm a casual player and won't be going to tournaments, is this a good first stick?



No it's garbage.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol, alright, thanks.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 22, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> No, I snark as if your point was really bad. Less sales equates to less piracy, but it also equates to less sales. The most effective way to combat piracy is to not release the damn game at all, and that really demonstrates how stupid the idea is to limit the sales.



No.  The idea is to limit piracy to the point where the act of pirating the game is more trouble then it's worth.  Pirating to the PC is so easy it might as well be common knowledge to anyone who uses the internet- whereas pirating to consoles takes far more effort.  SF already has a huge market on the consoles.  There's simply no need to gamble on the profit of a PC port.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll eventually post a request in here for you guys to help me find a really good stick (money is no object).


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll eventually post a request in here for you guys to help me find a really good stick (*money is no object*).



Lucky bastard.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Lucky bastard.



I'm working like a dog right now, so the least I can do is buy myself a good stick.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2010)

Get the MVC2 TE stick at Gamestop for $100. You can trade in some old games and cut the price down some. Only thing about the MVC2 stick that I don't like is the button layout is set up like marvel and not like Sf4, so you have to config buttons.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Get the MVC2 TE stick at Gamestop for $100. You can trade in some old games and cut the price down some. Only thing about the MVC2 stick that I don't like is the button layout is set up like marvel and not like Sf4, so you have to config buttons.



The button layout is the same.  That is the stick I have.  I have been telling everyone in the thread about it but no one listens


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2010)

The button layout is not the same. I know cause I've played on Regular TE sticks and my HRAP. the R1 and L1 buttons(marvel assist) are switched on the stick for Marvel players.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a pretty good price for a quality stick and it's being sold at Gamestop? 

Did you have any technical problems with it Hellion? How long have you had for?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2010)

It's the same TE stick, just with Marvel artwork and Marvel button layout. I've had it for a few months now.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> The button layout is not the same. I know cause I've played on Regular TE sticks and my HRAP. the R1 and L1 buttons(marvel assist) are switched on the stick for Marvel players.



Oh. Well I don't mind because I could change the button configuration 

Heat I haven't had any issues. In fact it is tons better than the SE. My only complaint is that it my execution for cannon spike/ spiral arrows are way off


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2010)

Seems like I have found my fight stick for SSFIV.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm working like a *dog* right now, so the least I can do is buy myself a good *stick*.



:ho

did yall...catch... that.

:ho


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Seems like I have found my fight stick for SSFIV.


I agree with this post. 


Wu Fei said:


> :ho
> 
> did yall...catch... that.
> 
> :ho



I see what you did thar. :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> The button layout is not the same. I know cause I've played on Regular TE sticks and my HRAP. the R1 and L1 buttons(marvel assist) are switched on the stick for Marvel players.



You can just switch the quick-release wiring for that, it's simple as shit.  Besides, it'd be best to just remove the two outer buttons as well, so you're not tempted to make use of a 3xk/p button with ultra's and shit.

But yeah, look around. Chances are the first edition MAdcatz TE Sticks will be rather cheap as well, considering the fact that there've been like four other releases.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> :ho
> 
> did yall...catch... that.
> 
> :ho



 

You damn fool.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 23, 2010)

I need this game yesterday.

April is too far away.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Ibuki is a nub char, Nakky blog confirmed it.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Dudley is still for real men, though.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 23, 2010)

Dudley is for sheep like yourself.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2010)

Tears said:


> Dudley is for sheep like yourself.



You have no dignity.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2010)

While it might be true beginners may have a easy time with her, in the end if they're still getting their ass kicked by Sagat they'll drop her. I plan to push Ibuki to her limits and find her true potential. 

Still praying she's not whored out though.

I'm also getting more interested Dee Jay.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 23, 2010)

Ibuki has a super jump, yayyy


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Deejay's second Ultra has that gay ass Guile/Vega input. :S


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2010)

That kind of kils the suspense of the move


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

Ibuki? A noob character? :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Perfect for you.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

Ouch. 
I will try her out though, lol. She interests me a whole bunch. 
I'll actually be trying all the 3S characters to see which fits me the best.

Same with the Alpha characters. I'll still probably stick with Ryu as my main though. Hmm...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Ryu? You shoto ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2010)

I have no idea who will be my main at this point. 

Dudley looks like the manly choice.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

The question is though, are you worthy of the curly mustache?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Are *you*?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

I keep it classy, gutta trash.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Classy people don't misspell simple words like gutter. Have some dignity.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Lolwitty


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol @ the exchange.

Hangatýr, be nice.  I play on pad, and don't have the amount of time to play as much as I actually want to, due to school + shitloads of homework, lol.

SHOTO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) OR NOT, RYU ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## Wicked (Feb 23, 2010)

It don't matta who you clowns main cause you gonna get raped by me and the ps3 controller BWHAHAHA


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

You're so special people won't even play against you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2010)

It's a fact that I am classy.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Sonniku: Just save up for a stick, man. Seriously, that shit offers the potential to up your game so much, even if you don't practice that much.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Tears said:


> It don't matta who you clowns main cause you gonna get raped by me and the ps3 controller BWHAHAHA


Add me on PSN, regGQ. I'll play you sometime this week. Just mention that you're from NF.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

Hangatýr: I've been having the back and forth with myself for a while on the topic of getting a stick. I've been thinking, is the MvC2 stick any good? It's price catches my eye, and I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

It's basically the same as the TE stick, with different colours/art and apparently slightly different wiring. But since you can just switch the wires without much problem, I say go for it.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 23, 2010)

having never played Alpha seriously(Yeah I know)
How is Cody in terms of learning curve?

From the few vids I've seen of him in SSFIV he seems rather basic.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

From what I can gather he's a pretty advanced char.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hangat?r: I've been having the back and forth with myself for a while on the topic of getting a stick. I've been thinking, is the MvC2 stick any good? It's price catches my eye, and I've heard good things about it.



If the price is too high, just trade in some games like I did for it. Gamestop is having a special where they give you 50% trade in bonus for whatever you trade in. I just picked up my stick for $40 after trading in some old PS2 games.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

Hangatýr: What needs to be rewired on it?

Brandon: Yea, I think I'll do that. Hopefully the Gamestop near me has this stick in.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

How does 50% trade in bonus work?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> How does 50% trade in bonus work?



Trade in any game and receive an extra 50% trade in credit.

If you were meant to receive $5 for a game, with the deal would then receive $7.50.

It ends on March 14, so you still have plenty of time to cash in on your games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> How does 50% trade in bonus work?



Let's say a game gets $30 in trade-in normally. With 50% you'd get an extra $15


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Sick, I'm gonna try to get Heavy Rain with a bunch of old PS2 games then. Then, I'll sell it for $50 or $55 bucks after a week or so I can get God of War 3.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You're so special people won't even play against you.



Lol i play ssfiv online.. what is your point? Lol if i ever get a arcade stick you will never win real talk


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hangat?r: What needs to be rewired on it?



I think they switched up the L1, L2, R1 and R2 somehow, dunno why. But you're best off the plug up those buttons anyway, since most fighters only use six buttons, max.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2010)

You really don't have to rewire anything.  Just change your buttons, and you will be find.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2010)

I see.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 24, 2010)

It's a marvel stick so the button layout is marvel default. 

I have the stick and it's fine. Also just cause you play stick doesn't mean you'll be great automatically. It's all preference.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> It's a marvel stick so the button layout is marvel default.
> 
> I have the stick and it's fine. Also just cause you play stick doesn't mean you'll be great automatically. It's all preference.





Hangat?r said:


> Sonniku: Just save up for a stick, man. Seriously, *that shit offers the potential to up your game so much*, even if you don't practice that much.



Pretty much.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2010)

It did wonders for my option select game


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2010)

Thinking of hosting a NF wide SSFIV tournament a week after the game releases, depends on how many people are interested and such.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd be down, if my connection was up for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2010)

All depends on the netcode.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> All depends on the netcode.



They said they would improve it especially since team battle mode and 1 vs XX amount there should be a vast improvement over the netcode since those modes will be out. BTW where can i get a Madcatz TE stick for mad cheap online? I don't shop a lot online but i need a good reliable website to get it from. I read up about vegas cr.mk is now overhead and guiles fk more range and his ultra II will be used more.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2010)

You'll suck no matter what you play on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Thinking of hosting a NF wide SSFIV tournament a week after the game releases, depends on how many people are interested and such.



PSN or XBL?

It mostly depends on how the netcode seems, AFAIK me and Señor Biscuits are the only EC people on NF, and I always got fairly wonky connections vs WC on PSN.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 24, 2010)

You talk alot of shit but i hope you can back it up.. hit me up when this game comes out.. i'm buying ps3 version day 1 so you can try and beat me all you want.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 24, 2010)

Tears said:


> Lol i play ssfiv online.. what is your point? Lol if i ever get a arcade stick you will never win real talk



Getting an arcade stick doesn't make you magically better...

As for whomever asked about Cody's playstyle and learning curve. It's really hard to determine how he is going to be played because in A3 his pretty much whole gameplay was to work on some close range footsies to wear down your guard bar and then go for his VC into infinite.

Cody is pretty much a mid to close range footsies character. More close range than mid though. So I highly do not recommend Cody for players who do not understand the footsie game well and is not patient. That's if he plays similar to his A3 self.

Here is VER (best V-Cody) playing:


Edit:
Here's a better video showing VER playing a close footsie game. He messed up the infinite in here, but it's still good.


This one shows V-Cody's awesome dodge in A3. Too bad they don't have in SF4


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> PSN or XBL?
> 
> It mostly depends on how the netcode seems, AFAIK me and Señor Biscuits are the only EC people on NF, and I always got fairly wonky connections vs WC on PSN.



Both depending on who's interested, I'm more interested on taking care of PSN but if they XBL people want one then I don't mind organizing it for them.

Yeah working around connections will be tricky to say the least, I suppose a big part of it really relies on if they improve the netcode or not.

Edit:

Cody definitely looks interesting, can't wait to see your Cody in action Duy.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Thinking of hosting a NF wide SSFIV tournament a week after the game releases, depends on how many people are interested and such.



You can count me in for PS3. I wouldn't mind helping you organize the tournament as well.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2010)

Well since me and Violent both live in Tdot, I'd have no real lag issues with him. 

Edit: Sorry for being such a noob, but what is option selecting really?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm getting both versions so it's whatever for me. 
Tears I'll love to put you on blast day 1...


----------



## Akira (Feb 24, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Well since me and Violent both live in Tdot, I'd have no real lag issues with him.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for being such a noob, but what is option selecting really?



It's when you do a single input that has different outputs depending on what the opponent does.  is a pretty standard example, there are loads though.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2010)

I want in on this tournament!

I'm guaranteed to get fucked though, but it's all fun an games. ;D


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 24, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Well since me and Violent both live in Tdot, I'd have no real lag issues with him.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for being such a noob, but what is option selecting really?



A single command that covers a variety of options.

The easiest (and most stupidest) option select in SF4 is crouch teching.

If you press c.Jab+Short you will always whiff a c.Short. But if they throw you, you will tech throw them. 

Bison players do this a lot on wakeup or when getting pressured. He has a really good c.Short so if the opponent tried to Throw you, you will tech it. If they didn't and try to walk up and do something your c.Short will push them back and if it hits, you can hit confirm into Scissors.

It's easy to beat the option select throw, but you get the idea.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 24, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I'm getting both versions so it's whatever for me.
> Tears I'll love to put you on blast day 1...



Blast what a supersoaker? 

Who do you plan to main(s)?


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm down for this tournament, i play on 360 and live on the EC, havent had any bad connections lately.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Well since me and Violent both live in Tdot, I'd have no real lag issues with him.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for being such a noob, but what is option selecting really?



Wait I didn't know you were from Toronto!? 

Are you involved with the SFIV community down here, or plan to be?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2010)

Akira said:


> It's when you do a single input that has different outputs depending on what the opponent does.  is a pretty standard example, there are loads though.





Duy Nguyen said:


> A single command that covers a variety of options.
> 
> The easiest (and most stupidest) option select in SF4 is crouch teching.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch, both of you. 


Violent-nin said:


> Wait I didn't know you were from Toronto!?
> 
> Are you involved with the SFIV community down here, or plan to be?


I actually don't know a thing about the SFIV community down here. 
The only SFIV stand I know around here is in Pacific Mall, and I've been there a couple times with my cousin and his friend, who is a BEAST Boxer and Sagat.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 25, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> PSN or XBL?
> 
> It mostly depends on how the netcode seems, AFAIK me and Se?or Biscuits are the only EC people on NF, and I always got fairly wonky connections vs WC on PSN.



Boston is consider EC too aint it?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 25, 2010)

dont know how 360 and ps3 will matchup but i'm on 360 in ATL hoe. eastside chevy rider.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm also down for this tourney. You'd all more than likely beast on me though, I was an average player I'd say, but then I just stopped playing due to not having the game and my skills just decreased.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 25, 2010)

So, they gonna add some balance in this SSF4 game?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you Tears' friend, Superstars?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2010)

Tears said:


> Blast what a supersoaker?
> 
> Who do you plan to main(s)?



Put you on blast.

I'm maining random select.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2010)

SFIV = one of the most balanced fighting games


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Thanks a bunch, both of you.
> 
> I actually don't know a thing about the SFIV community down here.
> The only SFIV stand I know around here is in Pacific Mall, and I've been there a couple times with my cousin and his friend, who is a BEAST Boxer and Sagat.



Ah I see, I've been following the community slightly in TO and the GTA, but I haven't involved myself yet. I've been involved with other communities but not SFIV (I don't know why), but I plan to get involved big time when SSFIV comes out. Basically I plan to really get into the SSFIV competitive scene in the GTA and of course I'll be seeking out many of the good players on here for practice and good sets (prays connection's aren't horrible).

You should do the same, we can both be the newbs of the community in TO and the GTA and push each other to get better.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 25, 2010)

SFIV= Gimmicks and Free Bullshit almost every character have

However.. not every character has free bullshit and stupid gimmicks.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2010)

Cry some more, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). :]


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2010)

Tears said:


> SFIV= Gimmicks and Free Bullshit almost every character have
> 
> However.. not every character has free bullshit and stupid gimmicks.



                        .


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2010)

Tears said:


> SFIV= Gimmicks and Free Bullshit almost every character have
> 
> However.. not every character has free bullshit and stupid gimmicks.



Sense making you are not


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I see, I've been following the community slightly in TO and the GTA, but I haven't involved myself yet. I've been involved with other communities but not SFIV (I don't know why), but I plan to get involved big time when SSFIV comes out. Basically I plan to really get into the SSFIV competitive scene in the GTA and of course I'll be seeking out many of the good players on here for practice and good sets (prays connection's aren't horrible).
> 
> You should do the same, we can both be the newbs of the community in TO and the GTA and push each other to get better.



Where are the arcade "hot-spots" in Tdot and GTA really?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 25, 2010)

LayZ if you dont have the most turtling Cammy.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 25, 2010)

i just started using arcade stick


its soo hard

edit : its difficult to use lol


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol     homo


----------



## LayZ (Feb 25, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> LayZ if you dont have the most turtling Cammy.


lol I'm just constantly worried about Vega's slide. But she had some amazing comebacks today.  I wish the connection was better so do Sakura's block strings. 

P.S. I suck at this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Where are the arcade "hot-spots" in Tdot and GTA really?



Wish I knew, sadly all the arcades around me closed down which is insanely depressing, the only reason I have to go to the mall now is for girls.

I'll try to look into arcades but I don't think there's much. The community mostly revolves around tournaments at venue's and such.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to 7:45.
I wish Ken was that sick in SF4. I'm the green Ken.

Look at the AA options he has at 8:18.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2010)

Sagat is so gay in every game.


----------



## Akira (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty much everything about Ken in SF4 is lame. It's like they tried to create the total opposite of his 3S awesomeness.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwTM65Xt8Tg[/YOUTUBE]

EX had some good tunes. Cracker Jack was boss.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you think they nerfed Ken specifically because of his 3S dominance- or is it simply the SFIV system limiting an otherwise capable character?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Do you think they nerfed Ken specifically because of his 3S dominance- or is it simply the SFIV system limiting an otherwise capable character?



Doubt it.

Ken's dominance in 3s was mainly because of Shippu. I don't understand why they made s.Strong-Fierce target combo so shitty in SF4 but it was a good way to hit confirm in 3s.

I was thinking they had high hopes for his f.Forward but it wasn't enough to add pressure. I wish SF4 Ken played like O.Ken in ST. O.Ken's Jab Shoryu and Jab Fireball was so sick.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2010)

Come to think of it, there's hasn't been much word on Super Ken.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2010)

I want jump in fierce to cancel into aerial tatsu again ._.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> I want jump in fierce to cancel into aerial tatsu again ._.



It was j.Strong but yea that was cool.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Wish I knew, sadly all the arcades around me closed down which is insanely depressing, the only reason I have to go to the mall now is for girls.
> 
> I'll try to look into arcades but I don't think there's much. The community mostly revolves around tournaments at venue's and such.



Ah, I see. Like I said, the only SFIV stand I know about is in Pacific Mall, lol.
I've heard of this place that has arcades and they also have Blazblue, not sure about Continuum Shift though. I think it's somewhere near Richmond Hill?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It was j.Strong but yea that was cool.



I thought so too, but I think you can use fierce in HD remix.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

LayZ said:


> lol I'm just constantly worried about Vega's slide. But she had some amazing comebacks today.  I wish the connection was better so do Sakura's block strings.
> 
> P.S. I suck at this game.



Liar.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Ah, I see. Like I said, the only SFIV stand I know about is in Pacific Mall, lol.
> I've heard of this place that has arcades and they also have Blazblue, not sure about Continuum Shift though. I think it's somewhere near Richmond Hill?



I only know of Pacific Mall lol, but haven't bothered to down there for a long time, if you figure out where exactly the other place is your talking about, let me know.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 25, 2010)

Will do. I had the name last year, Google Map'd it lol, but now I forget.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd love it if Ken got his air throw and defensive roll but it won't happen.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Liar.


lol

Play me sometime and find out.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 25, 2010)

@Whoever was recGQ(?): I fucking hate the current netcode. After I accepted your invite, my PS3 froze and I had to restart my whole system. 

Next time.

Re: Ken: I hope he stays mid- to low-tier. I see too many Kens as is. If you're going to buff anyone, buff Vega. Jesus...


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

That's me (regGQ) and yeah sorry couldn't wait for another match, I had a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

LayZ said:


> lol
> 
> Play me sometime and find out.



I clearly remember some C. Viper antics from you.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I clearly remember some C. Viper antics from you.


I really suck with her.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

LayZ, don't try to hustle me.  

But yeah, we should play some matches sometime, provided I can ween myself off MW2 and 3S long enough.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2010)

You guys play on Xbox? ADD ME for some gamez.
I don't have my copy for ps3 so I'm forced to play on xbox and I have no friends, lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm such a noob, all of you would more than likely beast me in SFIV. I need to get better fast.


----------



## Sengoku (Feb 26, 2010)

Shame that Q and Urien didn't make it in the game. Boo.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 26, 2010)

I still wish they'd just make a fourth installment to SF3.

Just change up some things to even it out much more (either tone down Yun/Chun/Ken or just improve everyone else) and add in like 2-3 characters (2 being completely new and a SF vet like Sagat) and we've got us a very, very, VERY nice game in my opinion.  I still love me some SF3.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 26, 2010)

*@ jkingler:* The only reason you see a lot of Kens online is because all the scrubs mash out Shoryus and Ken gets some pretty big damage off his Fierce Shoryu and EX Shoryu. Ken is a complete shit character in this game. Take it outside of low level online play and you'll rarely ever see Ken.

*@ Ice Prince:* Sagat would be so shit in SF3. His main gameplay is to zone and play off his Fireball. So that whole strategy is shot to the ground due to Parries.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 26, 2010)

I know that. I only play online, though, so I'd rather not see Ken get any more whored out. NIMB. 

Also, new ultras up:



Gen's Fist of the North Star thing looks awesome. And Honda's (which I have now FINALLY seen in HQ!)? I am very excited. Very very. I mean, I heard someone say his buttsmash can be cancelled into his new ult? Gimmicks/shenanigans galore, if that's true.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)

Gen's alternate costume is bad ass as well.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Where are the arcade "hot-spots" in Tdot and GTA really?





> Lovegety Station @ Highway 7 & West Beaver Creek, inside the Commerce Gate Plaza in Markham (Ontario, Canada). Lovegety is an arcade supporting japanese style head2head cabinets.




Taken from DL.

some NJ peeps were thinking of going there once for a BBCS/GG tournament, but, we ended up not bothering.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)

Y'all yanks shouldn't bitch about arcades, in the Netherlands we get diddly shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Y'all yanks shouldn't bitch about arcades, in the Netherlands we get diddly shit.



I don't know about bbq, but me and Sonikku are Canadian so we can't be called "yanks".


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)

Canucks are still better off than us.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 26, 2010)

can u guys give me any tips on using arcade sticks 

i find it hard to use in terms of holding it


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)

Trial and error.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 26, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> can u guys give me any tips on using arcade sticks
> 
> i find it hard to use in terms of holding it



The secret is to calm down. Get a feel on how you like your hand placement. Last tip is to not use your whole arm. I see a lot of people coming into it and just move that stick around with their whole arm. You will soon learn that using just your wrist and fingers are a lot more precise.

But yea it is important to find a good hand placement

For example...

Stick:
I hold the stick by placing the stick between my ring finger and pinky. I then grasp it with the rest. 

Buttons:
Jab - Index Finger
Strong - Middle Finger
Fierce - Index+Middle Finger; Middle Finger only when I combo
Short - Thumb
Forward - Usually with my Index
Sweep - Index+Middle Finger or Pinky

I use my Index+Middle Finger when I need to be 100% precise. I play Balrog so not being precise with my anti-air is bad and not being able to counter poke is bad.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 26, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Taken from DL.
> 
> some NJ peeps were thinking of going there once for a BBCS/GG tournament, but, we ended up not bothering.



Ah yes, this was the name of the place. Sadly, I have no vehicle and my brother told me he would not drive me there since its "too far" from where we live.  I'm sure he would if I gave him money for gas though, that cheap-skate.

Edit: So, I take it they DO have Continuum Shift there? Awesome.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 26, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Shame that Q and Urien didn't make it in the game. Boo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha I figured they gave Gen his old Super from the Alpha series.

But I was actually hoping it put that timer on your head like Alpha as well, lol.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 26, 2010)

^It does grey damage from what I read, and the health regenerates the same as a focus attack.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 26, 2010)

I've reached breaking point 

how do you guys cop with having to play 15 Ryus in a row online


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)

I go play something else.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess Makoto did get that farmer outfit as an alt.





Hangatýr said:


> Gen's alternate costume is bad ass as well.



Where is this....costume?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> I've reached breaking point
> 
> how do you guys cop with having to play 15 Ryus in a row online


Fuck them all up.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> I've reached breaking point
> 
> how do you guys cop with having to play 15 Ryus in a row online



Are you searching for matches or are you hosting?  Because I rarely get tons of Ken's and Ryu's anymore.  I run into more I am getting more sakura's ans Gens


----------



## jkingler (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah. I run into a decent amount of Sakuras who are good with the ex-tatsu --> jab gimmicks. They are tricky, but more fun than anything. 

Oh, to anyone who hasn't already pre-ordered SSF4 (as I finally did today):


You can get the classic costume pack for free. And it's 36 instead of 39. And free shipping. 

The pack looks pretty awesome: 

Found out about it from SRK, then took full advantage. Just a heads up.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2010)

Soooooo....let me get this straight....

Ryu - White Gi, Torned Gi, Monk uniform (or that gi used for swordplay)
Chun - Blue....dress,  Black Sexy dress, Pink/Blue dress.
Guile - Green T-top, Charlie, Bullet-poof vest thing that says "I'm on a mission!"
Mr. D. - Yellow cloth, Indie monk, Aladdin
Blanka - Pant, Safari man, Dan
Zangief - Red underwear,  Hagger, Mecha
Balrog...er...the...boxer one - blue fighter, "WE ARE FIGHTING DREAMER!", Bing Bing!
Gen - Purple dress, masked assassin, pants....awesome pants
Fei Long - pants, Bruce Lee Yellow jumpsuit, theif
Dan - Pink gi, protective gears, hula hula!
Cammy - Delta Red, Winter uniform, Bison....er...the dictator one.
C. Viper - Ssin uniform, same with a cape, jumpsuit
Rufus - Yellow biker suit, Green jump suit, is that paper on his face?
Seth -  naked, pants, flaming limbs
Makoto - Gi, farmer girl
Cody - HAHA You are jailed, meh...his old FF outfit?
Dee Jay - pants, "I can fight you while I listen to my iPod!"


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2010)

I am waiting to order mine from the capcom site, since they may give extra goodies.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 26, 2010)

...I really hope they don't give extra goodies (that I want). If so...fuck.

Hopefully they just give those thumb fighter things and the classic costume pack. XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 27, 2010)

Had some CvS2 matches today with an old friend of mine at the arcades.

I wish Vega was half as fun as he is in CvS2 in SF4.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah Vega was all kinds of fun in CVS2, in SF4 he's a shadow of his former self.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 27, 2010)

^I agree.

I really wish Vega played more similar to that.  I'd be highly tempted to main him, actually.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2010)

I wish Vega would just be killed off, annoying char.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

Agreed, he's useless.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2010)

Vega is awesome. Fuck off. 

Except in the Chun Li movie that I just skipped through and finished moments ago. Hilariously awful, btw.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm pretty sure the reason why he sucks so much and nerfed all of his priorities is because of CvS2. You can literally stand half a screen away and counter play everything the opponent does, lol.

I turtle with him like how I turtle with Rog in SF4. Except this time I stand about 2-3 character lengths away. Plus I have Roll Cancel Crystal Flash; the best "oh shit" option in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2010)

For those wanting to buy a stick:


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 27, 2010)

T.hawk's second ultra is way cooler than the first.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

I just hate his and Guile's wierd super motions. At least sonic hurricaine is a charge ultra so I can play Guile in SSF4.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> You can win a tournament with anyone in SFIV as well


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2010)

I should have put a disclaimer.

*If you aren't a whack ass player or using Dan or Vega.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> I should have put a disclaimer.
> 
> *If you aren't a whack ass player or using Dan or Vega.



This is still wrong, if it was right we would see more Vegas and Dans.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2010)

Superstars said:


> This is still wrong, if it was right we would see more Vegas and Dans.



Well Dan is a joke character and there are lots of Vegas and I'ms ure some place high.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Well Dan is a joke character and there are lots of Vegas and I'ms ure some place high.



Tatsu.........who else?

and that was in the era where the gimmicks worked, we are now in the era where the gimmick don't works and everyone knows about em.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2010)

No idea, I don't give a darn about Vega in SFIV.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No idea, I don't give a darn about Vega in SFIV.



Nor the balance.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Nor the balance.



It is balanced as far as fighting games go. The only games with better balance that I can think of are Virtua Fighter and one Guilty Gear iteration.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It is balanced as far as fighting games go. The only games with better balance that I can think of are Virtua Fighter and one Guilty Gear iteration.



That wasnt the discussion at hand son.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2010)

Superstars said:


> That wasnt the discussion at hand son.



What's the discussion, Vega being weak in this game? Shit happens, every SF has a character who's at a disadvantage.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> What's the discussion, Vega being weak in this game?





			
				mystictrunks said:
			
		

> You can win a tournament with anyone in SFIV as well





> Shit happens, every SF has a character who's at a disadvantage.



You call it a disadvantage. LMAO! GG


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 27, 2010)

We've been through this only a few characters can win tournaments in a 2/3 format. In the Japan norm of single game tournaments a few more can win but usually don't anyway.
I've seen Guile win a few trf tournaments in Japan. He ain't winning shit in a 2/3 format or if he fights certain characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> For those wanting to buy a stick:



Cause this shit is sweet.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2010)

Better deal:

116 total after you include shipping.

(Apparently there was a deal where they were only 98.99 on Feb 4. )

And other deals are in this thread:


EDIT: Also, I am considering this:


> How To Guarantee Playing SSF4 On Release Day AND To Have Saved Money
> 
> Assuming you have the extra cash...
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It is balanced as far as fighting games go. The only games with better balance that I can think of are Virtua Fighter and one Guilty Gear iteration.



GGXX/ and GGXXAC are more balanced.. MBAC and MBAA are both more balanced as well.

As long as a game has decent variety, balance isn't really an issue, though. SF4's is good enough.. no Vega will not  likely win a tournament in 2/3 format, but, a lot of other characters can, so just play and either buck up or switch characters.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 28, 2010)

Yup it's impossible to win a tournament with rose,vega, guile, etc because they dont have BULLSHIT GIMMICKS like SCRUB RYU AND SAGAT PLAYERS DO.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 28, 2010)

Tears said:


> Yup it's impossible to win a tournament with rose,vega, guile, etc because they dont have BULLSHIT GIMMICKS like SCRUB RYU AND SAGAT PLAYERS DO.



definatley esp with vega


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 28, 2010)

Tears said:


> Yup it's impossible to win a tournament with rose,vega, guile, etc because they dont have BULLSHIT GIMMICKS like SCRUB RYU AND SAGAT PLAYERS DO.



Funny thing is, most majors in this country aren't won by either of those characters.


----------



## Barry. (Feb 28, 2010)

Dude Tears, stop.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2010)

Stop before you get.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol. Tears never fails to make me lol.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 28, 2010)

*A NEW WARRIOR HAS ENTERED THE RING!!!*

And there is Hakan, who looks a bit like Wario..
But also somewhat badass.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2010)

Yay for the Banhammer.  GG's last nigth RegGQ, I forgot your SN on here


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2010)

Hakan is looking nice. I am totally looking forward to more info on him, just 'cause he strikes me as having the kind of 'tude I like in my characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2010)

I guess the voice-actor fits the char, at least.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it just me, or does Johnny Yong Bosch make an awesome VA for Cody?  Of all the new voice acting work for the nine new fighters, Cody just feels spot-on in that department.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree that Johnny Yong Bosch is great for Cody


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Yay for the Banhammer.  GG's last nigth RegGQ, I forgot your SN on here


Yeah ggs. I played kinda shitty though, it was super late here so hopefully that's an excuse for your Cammy whopping my ass.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL, I am not use to my Cammy winning either.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 28, 2010)

HEATAQUA said:


> I agree that Johnny Yong Bosch is great for Cody



that makes three of us


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 28, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> that makes three of us



make that four!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Is it just me, or does Johnny Yong Bosch make an awesome VA for Cody?  Of all the new voice acting work for the nine new fighters, Cody just feels spot-on in that department.



Yep, Cody's english VA is perfect basically.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2010)

So you are KimuraLOX.  I was wondering where I added you from


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 1, 2010)

Speaking of Va, is anyone please that Makoto's VA is the same one from 3rd Strike?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2010)

I am and TBH she is the only Japanese VA I will use.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Really? The only English VAs I use is Balrog and Dan.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2010)

Well it started off as having only American voices for non-asian characters, but then somewhere along the line I changed then all back to english and now the Japanese VA's sound weird to me


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2010)

You use Ryu on English? Da fuck is wrong with you. The only chars I have in English are Cammy, C. Viper, Rufus, Vega, Zangief and Boxer.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2010)

I like hit heart of battle speak 
I also like when Akuma says "die 1000 deaths"


----------



## jkingler (Mar 1, 2010)

Is anyone else in awe of how many effing target combos Dudley has?! If even half of them are useful, that's gonna be crazy. 

Also, if anyone wants to fight me on PSN SFIV, the handle's jkingler, as on here.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, not really, since I play him in 3S.  You really only tend to need mk -> hk -> hp for some nice damage, anyway.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 1, 2010)

is el fuerte weaker than gen


----------



## Daedus (Mar 1, 2010)

Last I checked, the majority of players consider Gen slightly weaker.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2010)

It's also moreso that Gen, at least in my eyes, has a much higher threshhold than Fuerte.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Really? The only English VAs I use is Balrog and Dan.


u should have Zangief in english too


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a bit of a balance of English and Japanese voices, which amuses me in the rival battles when characters are speaking in two different languages.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 1, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Well, not really, since I play him in 3S.  You really only tend to need mk -> hk -> hp for some nice damage, anyway.



What about f.RH>st. mk(?) for overhead damage with out meter.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh Makoto.........


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2010)

Poor poor Viper, hopefully her new stuff will more than make up for that nerf.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2010)

Mak and Cody are sounding better and better. And Hakan continues to intrigue me. 

P.S. GGs, Hellion. Aside from the Sak and Chun. Can't take credit - that was my gf.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna sponsor me a Chtulhu board and SSFIV for PS3?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone wanna sponsor me a Chtulhu board and SSFIV for PS3?



Get a job you poor bitch.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Poor poor Viper, hopefully her new stuff will more than make up for that nerf.


Finding out about that nerf ruined my day.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2010)

> *Makoto*
> • EX-Karakusa (Grab and Choke) has super armor.
> • EX-Oroshi (Overhead Chop) startup has invincible frames just like Viper's EX-Seismo Hammer.



LOLWAT


----------



## Daedus (Mar 2, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh Makoto.........



Oh, what the fuck...?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh Makoto.........


I don't get it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> LOLWAT



HAHAHA. 

Did I not say many pages back that they're gonna do something stupid with the Karakusa like give the EX invincibility or super armor? 

For those of you who don't know anything about Makoto and her Karakusa. She can combo off of the command grab. The grab itself gives a decent amount of stun but the combo that follows deals more than a third of your stun damage. Granted her stun damage is still high in SF4, you're all fucked.

Makoto's main weakness were her walk speed and no wakeup game. The walk speed is easily compensated by a half screen dash and good pokes. Now she gets a wakeup game from the EX Oroshi.

Watch...


It's an old video, but at the time J was a contender for pretty much the best Makoto in the world and without a doubt Kokujin is the best Dudley player in the world even till today.

The stun meter is right under the HP bar in red for those of you who never played 3s.


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm1vDFIQNnM[/YOUTUBE]
Another shining example of Makoto rape


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Get a job you poor bitch.



I gots a job, but they cut my hours by one third cause I'm apparently too expensive.



I hope Kokujin comes back to style on everyone with pink Dudley. I need someone to respect and learn from of his calibur. Maybe Fujiwara as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I gots a job, but they cut my hours by one third cause I'm apparently too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Kokujin comes back to style on everyone with pink Dudley. I need someone to respect and learn from of his calibur. Maybe Fujiwara as well.



So basically they think your gutter trash. 

Just kidding, that's understandable. Most people are having a tough time with their hours being cut down.

I wouldn't be surprised if Kokujin comes back to own everyone as long as Dudley stays true to what he was in 3S.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2010)

No, I'm just too dignified for them to understand. 

I think I read somewhere that Kokujin has been playing SFIV as Ryu, but stated he would switch to Duds if he ever came into the franchise again... Considering the balance in SFIV, I wouldn't be surprised if mained Dudley no matter what, though the reports of him being top tier would suggest a great deal. Though it's up in the air what Japan is gonna do with the delayed arcade release.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm thinking that I'm gonna try to main Cody or Ibuki, with some Maks on the side. If my plan fails, back to shoto-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Ryu. 

Edit: The main reason I picked those 3 is because I actually really like their concept and design, they catch my attention. Especially Cody with the whole jail/Anti Hero thing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 2, 2010)

This thread needs more Cody.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I think I read somewhere that Kokujin has been playing SFIV as Ryu



He does play Ryu. Pretty fucking sick, too.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 3, 2010)

I am really banking on this new netcode. 

Connections are so annoying these past few months on SF4 via PSN. I have a high speed cable modem and I am getting dropped from the network a lot lately. A lot. Like 6 times tonight.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2010)

Might be a PSN issue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2010)

Akira said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm1vDFIQNnM[/YOUTUBE]
> Another shining example of Makoto rape



this bitch is haxxed.. reminds me of a buster wave-less terry..


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

Woot, might get the chance to play Super.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 3, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Makoto shit



One thing that might be a benefit of EX oroshi being invincible, is that it will likely be a lot more punishable on block, so the mix up she gets post karakusa, st.fierce xx hayate will be a lot riskier, with having to drop 75% meter on it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2010)

Really looking forward to Super... Don't know if I should get a stick though, I could get one before the end of March if I wanted, but I grew up using controllers (I'm 17 btw, so when I was like 5 my first fighting game was SFII, played on a controller) so it'd be really weird.

I've read about people who are used to controllers getting a stick and then going back to controllers, so I don't want to waste money.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude, just get a stick. Decent shops should offer like a month return policy on hardware. You're still easily young enough to adapt quickly. I doubt that a lot of people switch back to pad, especially considering the investment. Sticks simply offer you far more in your fighting game, though that only goes for proper hardware. It's also how they are meant to be played, not just using your thumbs and index fingers.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Really looking forward to Super... Don't know if I should get a stick though, I could get one before the end of March if I wanted, but I grew up using controllers (I'm 17 btw, so when I was like 5 my first fighting game was SFII, played on a controller) so it'd be really weird.
> 
> I've read about people who are used to controllers getting a stick and then going back to controllers, so I don't want to waste money.


I didn't start using a stick until I was 23.  As long as your willing to put in the time and effort, you can make the conversion.  

Well, everyone I know who has made the transition has never looked back.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

Real men play with their stick.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm 23 and I'm converting to the stick.  It's just going to take practice.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Dude, just get a stick. Decent shops should offer like a month return policy on hardware. You're still easily young enough to adapt quickly. I doubt that a lot of people switch back to pad, especially considering the investment. Sticks simply offer you far more in your fighting game, though that only goes for proper hardware. It's also how they are meant to be played, not just using your thumbs and index fingers.



Shizza disagrees with your statement.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

I play with a dualshock (d-pad too) and I still beat people with sticks. You don't need to dish out an extra $50-$150 to be good at SF.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm happy with my pad but I would like to try using a stick , can someone recommend me a good one ?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2010)

@ Sticks vs. Pad argument...

PERSONAL PREFERENCE.

Of course you can win with anything. Just like how I can beat you scrubs using a DDR dance pad.

@ Argument on which stick is best to buy nowadays...

TE Madcatz


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you still use your PS3 it says you haven't been online for a few months Duy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a quick question, is there going to be a arcade SSFIV version released in Japan?

I remember reading now initially the game would be console only, but it seems the community is fighting for an arcade release (don't blame them).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2010)

*@ Big Boss:* I was through with online play many months ago. I only go on when people personally ask me to go on and play some games. I never go on to play randomly anymore. I mainly just play at the arcades or at casual meets throughout the week.

*@ Violent-nin:* Well initially there is no arcade release. Ono said he is trying hard to push for it, but the only thing certain is that if there is an arcade release it is not going to come out before console. I for one hope there is an arcade release, because I am cool and old school like that.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 4, 2010)

HADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOKEN.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 4, 2010)

@Duy: I would pay to see you play SSFIV on a DDR dancepad. Just saying.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2010)

@Duy

Ah I see, yeah I feel the same way. I first played SF in arcades and I definitely want to see SSFIV have an arcade release.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 4, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> @ Sticks vs. Pad argument...
> 
> PERSONAL PREFERENCE.
> 
> ...



Bring it.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay so after watching J Wong demo the 3 TS characters, I am sensing countless Dudley's and Ibuki's online


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 6, 2010)

Dudley is lookin *TOO* good...dunno what to think of that, lol...


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2010)

I know the SF3 characters are looking quite dangerous.  I am just happy that the nerfed Makoto's dash punch.... Even though you can Dash punch>super>ultra lol


----------



## jkingler (Mar 6, 2010)

Video of J.Wo demoing the chars:

Ibuki:


Makoto:


Dudley:


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2010)

Unless Cody gets some cool BS...I'm playing Dudley.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

You top-tier whore.

At least if anyone accuses me of top-tier whoring Dudley I can just point out this thread and my raging hardon for Dudley since I started posting in here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Okay so after watching J Wong demo the 3 TS characters, I am sensing countless Dudley's and Ibuki's online



Sadly I am too. I'm praying neither get whored out especially Ibuki.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 6, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Video of J.Wo demoing the chars:
> 
> Ibuki:


WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH THOSE THIGHS


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

Dem thighs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 6, 2010)

She got air dagger which ways, command dash which ways, she can corner juggle with blade kicks, SJC Ultras, cr. jab links st. forward... All I need.

Here's hoping cr. short, cr. jab isn't a 1 frame link anymore, and j.forward still crosses up.


edit: it's not her thighs, her pants are just baggy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuki vs. C. Viper at high level is gonna be a GG-level fireworks display.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 6, 2010)

Jump install/TK combos all over the place. It's going to be F/UC match.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

I want an Arc System Works vs. Capcom game. Dudley/Slayer team is boss.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 6, 2010)

Sol vs Makoto

"TEYAAAAH" x n


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Sadly I am too. I'm praying neither get whored out especially Ibuki.



lol.  Like you said you have been Dudley since before he was announced so you are fine lol.

But now I am leaning more towards Ibuki, because I am just getting down cammy's Tigerknee cannonstrike, and since that motion is a key component for Ibuki crossups....


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 6, 2010)

Wait, why is 2149 necessary for crossup dagger? Dagger's always been j236P, they changed it?

Also, @ your earlier post, I highly doubt there will be flocks of Ibuki online, if she's going to have a high execution barrier. Online randoms won't pick her and real players will likely not be running a execution heavy character when they go online.. same reason you rarely see Viper's online.

I already decided, Ibuki is going to be my real character and I'm going to find an EZ modo character for online play.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe to prevent input-confusion compared to another move? I dunno, never really played Ibuki.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 6, 2010)

cant wait to use adon

im hoping hakan is a charge character


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

...he's a Turkish oil-wrestler, how the fuck would charging work?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 6, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> cant wait to use adon
> 
> im hoping hakan is a charge character



Sorry homie, 360s and 720s all day :WOW


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> You top-tier whore.
> 
> At least if anyone accuses me of top-tier whoring Dudley I can just point out this thread and my raging hardon for Dudley since I started posting in here.



Nah man, look how fun he is. 

Every button leads to damage for him. I was sold when I saw the c.short-s.Forward chain combo having the ability to be canceled. 

I'm generally not a top tier whore, cause if I was I wouldn't be playing Balrog in SF4. I just so happen to play a lot of the A-B Tier characters in all my games though. Mainly cause they're fun and I'm too lazy to learn Ryu in SF4. I'd play Guile in SF4, but he is so garbage and is not as badass as his ST counterpart.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

Just keep it classy.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 6, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Sorry homie, 360s and 720s all day :WOW



damn im better using charge characters on my arcade stick


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm pretty awesome with Fei now. I'll probably main him too in SSF4 cause he gets Bruce Lee's one inch punch.


----------



## Akira (Mar 6, 2010)

^It's a counter only ultra though, talk about the most retarded decision ever.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

Does that mean you can even set it up with a Focus attack or anything it _always_ has to be a counter?


----------



## Akira (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it has to be a counter no matter what including off  a Focus Attack crumple.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> damn im better using charge characters on my arcade stick


Charge chars are so easy-mode on a stick, man. xD Other inputs are just a matter of practice.


Big Boss said:


> I'm pretty awesome with Fei now. I'll probably main him too in SSF4 cause he gets Bruce Lee's one inch punch.



...



Youz gonna be da pad champion!


----------



## delirium (Mar 6, 2010)

I wanna see some Guy demos.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Charge chars are so easy-mode on a stick, man. xD Other inputs are just a matter of practice.



Shit, with the input leniency in SFIV, doing moves period is easy mode on the stick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm curious what changes are being made to Vega, while I still used him a bit in SFIV he wasn't as fun as he was in CVS2.

Right now it feels the 3S characters are over shadowing the other new characters mainly for the simple fact they were announced more recently.

Oh just a general question for anyone in the thread but *do you any of you plan to go to EVO this year?* I was originally planning to go this year but I decided I wouldn't be prepared at all for it and I'd rather go when I have more money to throw at it.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

Someone log into psn and play me.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 6, 2010)

Depending on the dates, I might swing over to Evo this year though I most likely will not compete. Have to admit that watching the live stream last year was bank, honestly made me think that it could be on TV until I realized most of the population wouldn't get most of the intricacies of what they were seeing.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 6, 2010)

I am planning to be at Evo, but I am definitely not putting in money to get mollywhopped.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

Seen those Jwong demonstration vids.... Damn, Ibuki looks so fun to use, but also hard to learn. Good thing this summer vacation I really don't have any plans. 

Dudley also looks fun, with all those combos, and Makoto looks exactly as I thought she would, also very fun.

Still gonna try and main Cody though. Gonna try Juri as well, but that's most likely as far as I'll go with her.

Hopefully gonna order my first stick within the next 2 weeks, just trying to get some money up.

Edit: Damn, SSFIV will be like me starting all over again, just with basic knowledge of SF. Lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 7, 2010)

I plan to go and enter SSFIV.

HD Remix is too gay for me; I'd play ST though if they had that over HD Remix.

You guys should just join the tournament. It's a waste to travel all the way to Vegas and not join.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 7, 2010)

^Aww, no Melty Blood?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Charge chars are so easy-mode on a stick, man. xD Other inputs are just a matter of practice.




with the pad i could easily pull out ryus ultra or el fuerta you know the non charge characters but on a stick it is the hardest i have ever done

my friends and lil brother can do it soo easily even though they dnt play sf4 as much as i do

i guess i gta practice more

does anyone know if sf3 will be on the playstation store sooon?????


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

No, it won't.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

Super on Wednesday, woot.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 7, 2010)

What about Weds?

Also, if anyone gets vids of that J.Wo vs Combofiend Cammy ditto Finals (yes, you read that right), post them. Same for God's Garden 2. 

/finally watched the last SBO and it was surprising to say the least.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

I get to play Supah Stleet Fightah Fo. Dude who works in the game industry as a rep has a debug 360 and a test version of Super, so he's bringing it to the gamestore on Weds.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 7, 2010)

Ah. Lucky bitch. Record yourself playing with dignity.


----------



## S (Mar 7, 2010)

Man, I can't wait to fight like a gentleman.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Ah. Lucky bitch. Record yourself playing with dignity.



Haha, doubt there'll be camera's allowed, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd get you a million female slaves if you can get some good footage. CeBIT 2010 gave us alot of footage sure, but come on, even I'm better than those guys.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

Considering the best player in the Netherlands is also coming to try out Hakkan, I'm sure I'll get some good shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCMA0g3Nt-Y[/YOUTUBE]

He also beat Alex Valle in HDRemix using T. Hawk, heh.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 7, 2010)

Happen to have a link to Ferdi giving Valle that beating? Just recently saw the Levelupseries videos of Valle vs. Combofiend BT10 and was (once again) impressed by Valle's head for fighting games, if not his consistent execution in SF4. 

(Also, apparently Valle beat J.Wo in a BT10 for the Levelupseries, but I can't believe it until I see it. XD)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

Used to have one, but it got taken down.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

Dudley looks *too* fun to use.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

You're down for the count.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

^ Honestly, if you were to play on PS3, I'd be afraid of your Dudley, lol.

I know Violent-nin will be my sparring partner on PS3, since we both live in the same city, our connection shouldn't be terrible, considering this is SF4 netcode we're talking about here.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2010)

I WANNA PLAY!


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd manhandle Hangatyr's Dudley if he ever graced us on PSN.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ^ Honestly, if you were to play on PS3, I'd be afraid of your Dudley, lol.
> 
> I know Violent-nin will be my sparring partner on PS3, since we both live in the same city, our connection shouldn't be terrible, considering this is SF4 netcode we're talking about here.



Pretty much, plus I'm hoping you'll also get involved with the local SFIV community as I plan too once the game drops.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 7, 2010)

I just want to play Makoto and pressure opponents 24/7.

That dash is outrageous, the axe kick is basically a pseudo-dive kick, and everything she has just looks really really fast. I hope you can still kara stuff with s.lk though. Kara overheads and Kara uppercuts would be godly in this game.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Super on Wednesday, woot.





Violent-nin said:


> Pretty much, plus I'm hoping you'll also get involved with the local SFIV community as I plan too once the game drops.



I first have to get good at SSFIV 
Then, I have to find out about the local scene. It'll be a bitch to do what with school and all (I'm 17, so still in high school), it'll will prove difficult. My girlfriend also requires attention, lol.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 7, 2010)

i would like to see demos of cody, guy, and adon. adon is starting to peak my interest. i never played him in the alpha series


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 7, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I plan to go and enter SSFIV.
> 
> HD Remix is too gay for me; I'd play ST though if they had that over HD Remix.
> 
> You guys should just join the tournament. It's a waste to travel all the way to Vegas and not join.



I have family and friends in Vegas plus... it's Sin City. 

Been messing around with Makoto on 3S. She is indeed fun to play so I'll most likely play her a bit. I'm pretty garbage with Ibuki though but I'll give her a shot. 

Also given how much attention the 3S characters are getting over the Alpha characters is just a testament to how popular they are. Hell I don't hear anyone talking about using Deejay anymore.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 7, 2010)

Y play as some reggae banging, weed smokin, no shirt havin jamaican when u can keep shit classy and ride clean like a balla in stacy adams.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 8, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Also given how much attention the 3S characters are getting over the Alpha characters is just a testament to how popular they are. Hell I don't hear anyone talking about using Deejay anymore.



 Well I mean, 3S still has a scene, tourneys are run for the game all the time to this day, while Alpha is all but dead (very sadly) so it's really not surprising at all.

And don't worry about DeeJay, I'll give him all the love he needs ( no homo...)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ^ Honestly, if you were to play on PS3, I'd be afraid of your Dudley, lol.
> 
> I know Violent-nin will be my sparring partner on PS3, since we both live in the same city, our connection shouldn't be terrible, considering this is SF4 netcode we're talking about here.





Big Boss said:


> I'd manhandle Hangatyr's Dudley if he ever graced us on PSN.



PSN hates me and I doubt the new netcode will be THAT good that it'll allow transatlantic connections... Plus I'd put you down for the count in the gutter, trash.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> PSN hates me and I doubt the new netcode will be THAT good that it'll allow transatlantic connections... *Plus I'd put you down for the count in the gutter, trash.*



I lol'd.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Touch? Hangatyr, touch?.

Btw, what does your username mean?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Boss I think I might have you on PSN.
Your PSN is RegQ or something right?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I think I might have deleted you when I was erasing some people I didn't play with. I'm not sure though add me if i'm not and we'll play tomorrow. And it's regGQ.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Touch? Hangatyr, touch?.
> 
> Btw, what does your username mean?



God of the Hanged.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm curious what changes are being made to Vega, while I still used him a bit in SFIV he wasn't as fun as he was in CVS2.
> 
> Right now it feels the 3S characters are over shadowing the other new characters mainly for the simple fact they were announced more recently.
> 
> Oh just a general question for anyone in the thread but *do you any of you plan to go to EVO this year?* I was originally planning to go this year but I decided I wouldn't be prepared at all for it and I'd rather go when I have more money to throw at it.



Melty Blood is an official game, I definitely plan on being there.

That being said, I donno how srs I'll be taking the games I enter, as it's Vegas and I plan on being drunk in some kinda club every night I'm out there, same as last year.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Yeah, I think I might have deleted you when I was erasing some people I didn't play with. I'm not sure though add me if i'm not and we'll play tomorrow. And it's regGQ.



Ah yes, regGQ. Alright, I'll add you a little later on and hopefully we can get some games in, if I'm not too busy with MW2. Just a warning, I'm not good at this game right now. Before now, I haven't played it since probably early summer of 09, so my skills have waned. 

Was playing some ranked matches last night, and man, the 1 second input lag was terrible. Dropping my main link like shit. I did however only see one Ryu and one Ken. I saw quite a few Guiles and Gens.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

I honestly find Blazblue a lot easier to get good (decent) at.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2010)

I still heavily prefer GG over BB.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I honestly find Blazblue a lot easier to get good (decent) at.



Learn your character's (easy ass) bnb
Learn to alternate between holding 7A+B or mashing 2A/5A on defense



Hangat?r said:


> I still heavily prefer GG over BB.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2010)

SF4 is the easiest fighting game in the history of all competitive fighting games.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


>


MAPPA!


Duy Nguyen said:


> SF4 is the easiest fighting game in the history of all competitive fighting games.



Smash is pretty easy as well.. not on the competitive level, but still a relatively easy competitive fighter.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I still heavily prefer GG over BB.


Never got into GG like that to form an opinion.


bbq sauce said:


> Learn your character's (easy ass) bnb
> Learn to alternate between holding 7A+B or mashing 2A/5A on defense



This. lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Melty Blood is an official game, I definitely plan on being there.
> 
> That being said, I donno how srs I'll be taking the games I enter, as it's Vegas and I plan on being drunk in some kinda club every night I'm out there, same as last year.



 

Fair enough. I'd love to go this year but I'm pretty sure it'd be better if I wait till next year so I can set aside more money for it.

Yeah Smash is a real easy game on both the casual and competitive level. Since I used to be heavy in the competitive scene I can truthfully say Smash is definitely one of the easier fighting games around.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 8, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> SF4 is the easiest fighting game in the history of all competitive fighting games.


Nah. Blazblue wins this.

BBQ got it down. 

It takes about 30 minutes or so in training mode to learn your characters combos. Then it takes about 2 minutes to look at the frame data to find your fastest normal (5A/2A) and that's it.

At least in 4 you gotta learn matchups and some other stuff.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

^ True.
Just did all of Ryu's hard trials using the DS3, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2010)

c.HP -> SRK still irks the fuck out of me.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

As in, getting hit with it, or executing it?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Violent what's your PSN if you're on ps3?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> c.HP -> SRK still irks the fuck out of me.



I would complain but that also works for cammy


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Boss I added you earlier today.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I got you, playing Heavy Rain now though. I'll be off in a bit if you want to run some games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Violent what's your PSN if you're on ps3?



Onmitsukido, I added you a while back. Last I checked your still on my list but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Added you just now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2010)

Alright, I'll definitely bug you for matches when SSFIV drops, but until then unless you play MW2 I don't think we'll be gaming much in the meantime.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> As in, getting hit with it, or executing it?



Executing it. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) input leniency makes it c.hp -> super nearly every time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Executing it. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) input leniency makes it c.hp -> super nearly every time.



Mash less and problem solved.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright, I'll definitely bug you for matches when SSFIV drops, but until then unless you play MW2 I don't think we'll be gaming much in the meantime.



I'm bored of MW2, played COD4 like crazy though. I only ever play mw2 when my buddies are online. Other than that it is usually SF4 or whatever new game I rented.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2010)

Same as Onmitsukido, except I play SFIV once in a while, I was on for a couple hours just now. But for the most part, I'll be playing MW2 until SSFIV comes out, but I'm down for some SFIV matches anytime. You'd house me though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2010)

Fair enough.

I'll be mostly on MW2 and FF13 till SSFIV drops, once it does I'm going to be playing SSFIV all damn day.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Mash less and problem solved.



2P xx 623P actually keeps on giving me a super. =/


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 9, 2010)

Mash.... harder?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2010)

Do 1P instead of 2P/3P. 
That way you can avoid the short cut. 

Funny thing is even Japanese players get supers at times. SF4 is just retarded like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll give that a try... though hopefully Dudley won't suffer too much from it. He prolly will, but at least then I'd have more incentive to work around it, heh.

Tomorrow at 7 PM GMT+1 I'll be playing Super, fo shizzle.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 9, 2010)

Ibuki has 236's, 214's, 623's, 421's

Command interpreter in this game is going to be fun...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

You mean hell, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2010)

so will the online be better? i wish so, i was so far away from ppl i couldn't play shit in the last sf


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Ibuki has 236's, 214's, 623's, 421's
> 
> Command interpreter in this game is going to be fun...





Hangat?r said:


> You mean hell, right?



Input leniency is probably about the gayest thing I've ever come across in fighting games. 
There should be no such thing as an "easy mode"


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

Unless it's like the BB one where you can turn it off.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 9, 2010)

What you can turn off in BB is easy specials, but, that's not really the command interpreter, it's just 1 button specials/supers.

Input leniency isn't a bad thing, if it's your average fighting game's level of leniency.. I get DPs when I want them in GG, but, when I put the input display on, you can see they aren't always EXACT 623 motions.. sometimes when I practice bomber loops it's like 6123H, 6323H, 6236H, etc. 

A game reading the 623 in there and giving you the move you want for that isn't so bad.. it makes up for slight human error, but, doesn't give you completely random shit like SF4 shortcuts that cause Bison players to do shit like j.Strong, j.Strong, land, K teleport, lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2010)

The really gay shit is the option selects you can do because of the shortcuts.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 9, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> The really gay shit is the option selects you can do because of the shortcuts.



Heh, I actually, think that's the only good thing to come from them.. 

IMO options selects in favor of the offensive character are good thing, opposed to option selects in favor of the defender.. IE crouching throw break.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

I just want Street Fighter 3: Fourth Strike.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope I'm not old.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 9, 2010)

You now realize that shotos are going to rape Dudley because he cannot low parry.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 9, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> o noes, i has to block


----------



## S (Mar 9, 2010)

Cammy looks good in the Bison outfit


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> You now realize that shotos are going to rape Dudley because he cannot low parry.



Command dash and thunderbolt will have some use, I'd think.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 9, 2010)

Hakan finally reviled at the 1 minute mark!



FUCK DUDLEY, FUCK DEEJAY(not really) FUCK CODY...IT'S ALL ABOUT THE HAK!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not too sure how I feel about him still. He looks interesting to say the least but I dunno, I'll need to see more footage of him in action.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 9, 2010)

BAM!


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2010)

Okay, we need a thread title change.

Mind = Blown


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I'll have to use Hakan just cause he's so fucking stupid.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 9, 2010)

SFIV Dojo of Pretty Daughters, haha


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm all oiled up


----------



## Daedus (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm calling that ultra the Hakan Toboggan.


----------



## S (Mar 9, 2010)

Why is it that Dee Jay is the only character smiling while he's sliding on the ground???


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2010)

Hakan looks super dumb.

I don't care as much about the input leniency, but remove auto-guard please!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> BAM!



Wow....


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2010)

Hakan stream.

Dee Jay is always smiling ALWAYS.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2010)

Hakan is the dumbest character I've ever seen. Lol @ apathetic Ryu sliding across the floor, and sad looking Ibuki sliding across the floor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Hakan stream.
> 
> Dee Jay is always smiling ALWAYS.



All I'm seeing right now is the camera pointed at Seth and a bunch of other guys grooving to some music.....oh well. :sweat


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats some crazy shit i just saw. Dude pours baby oil on mid fight. i bets its a command and if you dont do it, his moves will be less effective.

because i use baby oil religiously i just might have to pick him up. this may be the first time i try to main a grappler if he is one.

WHAT THE FUCK IS WIT ALL DEM KIDS??? IS HE MEXICAN?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

Hakan is a major face palm.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 9, 2010)

Hakan is...not what I was expecting. If he plays well, I'll use him, though. XD


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Hakan is...*not what I was expecting*. If he plays well, I'll use him, though. XD



how the fuck can you predict shit like this?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2010)

I actually like his character design alot, and I see nothing wrong with his normals/specials and such... I'm even ok with his super, what really irritates me are his damn over the top Ultras.

/rage


----------



## pixelnick (Mar 9, 2010)

His first ultra he looks like a fuckin harlem globetrotter with a basketball.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 9, 2010)

> how the fuck can you predict shit like this?


I don't know, but I didn't really imagine Hakan would have a Hellboy-esque design and be a comic relief version of Gief. I mean, I knew about the oil, but even that surpassed expectations re: how ridiculous he would look. XD

I wonder if there will be protests in France because of Hakan's image and the fact that they're making him represent the Middle East.


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 9, 2010)

Well Hakan is lame from what I have seen so far.

I expected something awesome--how silly of me.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2010)

what....the...hell....


----------



## delirium (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh man.. Hakan is so fucking awesome  I'm so tempted to main.

Also, lol at Guile rockin the shades during his slide.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2010)

delirium said:


> Also, lol at Guile rockin the shades during his slide.



like I said, what....the...helll....Guile?

Beside, if people want to see gameplay, there is the Juri vs Hakan gameplay.

"I'll have my revenge!"


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 9, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> BAM!



WOW.............um i don't know what to say.................uhhhhhh.....ok..!?!?!?!?!?

 btw are the gonna have the characters country flags next to them because i don't think the middle east is gonna bethrilled with this guy.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2010)

Hakkan is so absurd that he is Awesome. I was laughing through the whole video.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2010)

ah...Gouken...you were a mighty warrior until....



but then again....Dee Jay wins the worst and silliest smile in SSFIV


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 10, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Hakkan is so absurd that he is Awesome. I was laughing through the whole video.


i'll try him out. he might be too slow for me though, seeing his gameplay


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2010)

I just like his persona. A man who loves his family, oil, and has Two of the most ridiculous Ultras ever


----------



## Wicked (Mar 10, 2010)

Hakan looks stupid but i can't even take this game seriously anymore.. SLEEPOVER lol

His Ultra looks silly and so is he but it would be funny to see hakan online a lot.. Hakan the new ken/ryu? nah he ain't easy mode.. 

All i want from this game is 36/36 characters are tournament battle ready....


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 10, 2010)

Tears said:


> Hakan looks stupid but i can't even take this game seriously anymore.. SLEEPOVER lol
> 
> His Ultra looks silly and so is he but it would be funny to see hakan online a lot.. Hakan the new ken/ryu? nah he ain't easy mode..
> 
> All i want from this game is 36/36 characters are tournament battle ready....


How can't you take it seriously anymore? I mean we've gotten 10 new characters to SSF4 and one is kinda a joke character (more like hilarious) and the nine others are all awesome.
Besides to make a new character who is more int the game for the fight is also good for the story because they already have so many important story characters the rival battles aren't really enough to get the full story...

But I love Hakan! Really epic!


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2010)

HUMAN SLIP N SLIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Water?
Plastic sheet?
NAH FUCK THAT
Hakan oil you up so good you can slip n slide on cement


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

Tears said:


> Hakan looks stupid but i can't even take this game seriously anymore.. SLEEPOVER lol
> 
> His Ultra looks silly and so is he but it would be funny to see hakan online a lot.. Hakan the new ken/ryu? nah he ain't easy mode..
> 
> All i want from this game is 36/36 characters are tournament battle ready....



You'll never make it in tournaments. You're like a DarkSidePhil but even scrubbier.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 10, 2010)

You think this new announcer will have that one quote from the original SFIV...what was it...?

"I don't care what the critics say, violence is a beautiful thing!"


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2010)

^Hay who knows

I cannot wait to play Dudley, Sakura, Guile and Ibuki!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 10, 2010)

He's growing on me...

I think Hakan may become my secondary, if he plays anything like srk research guys are indicating he will.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

I LOVE MY DAUGHTERS, THEY ARE SO PRETTY


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I LOVE MY DAUGHTERS, THEY ARE SO PRETTY



oh...that what he said?

So is he still consider Wario's crazy long lost twin or something?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 10, 2010)

Hakan..... i think i like this guy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

Hakan is a Turkish Oil Wrestler, so prolly no. He's fucking hilarious, though. Plus his Ultra II punishes jump-ins, they don't even have to attack.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Hakan is a Turkish Oil Wrestler, so prolly no. He's fucking hilarious, though. Plus his Ultra II punishes jump-ins, they don't even have to attack.



Oh boy I think I found myself a back up sub.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2010)

Found this on SRK



> Originally Posted by A very sleepy MrWizard
> Ryu - Ryu's medium and hard dragon punches hit twice now. Damage is down on it, but if you FADC, you only get one hit from it, so damage is down even farther. Trades to ultra from DP are gone, and most trades into ultra from SF4 are gone, but not all. Puts you in a floaty state, and you cant combo afterwards.
> 
> Ken - He is not looking good. They didnt give him much. He cannot FADC to Ultra2 normally. He didnt get crazy kicks from previous SF games. They slightly improved his fireball.
> ...


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmjohMhsx3o&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Mr.Wizard's Hakan in action.
Man, he looks great imo(GRanted, i'm a scrub)
But to _me_ he looks like a great and fun character.


----------



## S (Mar 10, 2010)

Hakan is awesome


----------



## Daedus (Mar 10, 2010)

He actually looks pretty fun to play.

Ken got fucked by the update, as expected.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2010)

Hakan looks like he can actually be fun, though he's still one ugly mother fucker.

I hope Capcom is listening to the community and still tweaking the characters, didn't like majority of what I read there.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of it seemed cool to me, except for Guile/Vega being essentially 2 of the worst characters in SF4, and getting seemingly no useful new shit doesn't make sense, but, oh well.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

Dan got buffed.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You'll never make it in tournaments. You're like a DarkSidePhil but even scrubbier.



Dude seriously just let it go.

You say the same thing over and over and over and over again.. you don't get tired of it do you?

Grow up.


----------



## Atsuo (Mar 10, 2010)

hello fellow street fighters


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

Tears said:


> Dude seriously just let it go.
> 
> You say the same thing over and over and over and over again.. you don't get tired of it do you?
> 
> Grow up.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2010)

Tears said:


> Dude seriously just let it go.
> *
> You say the same thing over and over and over and over again.. you don't get tired of it do you?
> *
> Grow up.



Really ?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 10, 2010)

I just notice something: HOW THE HELL HAKAN SCORED WITH A HOT CHICK?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2010)

Oil wrestling night at a bar 

I also realized that he says "Here I come" when you squirt from between his legs in his Ultra


----------



## Atsuo (Mar 10, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> I just notice something: HOW THE HELL HAKAN SCORED WITH A HOT CHICK?



women like to get oiled up haha


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2010)

He doesn't look too bad. He's actually growing on me.

Edit: Crapcom nerfed alot of Ryu's game to shit, but kept Sagat mostly similar.  I really am switching off Ryu now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2010)

Zangief - Very similar. He could lariat trade into U2 in earlier builds, but he cannot anymore. *Rufus and tall characters can block his lariat low and punish with a crouching RH.*

Yay!!!

Ryu - Ryu's medium and hard dragon punches hit twice now. Damage is down on it, but if you FADC, you only get one hit from it, so damage is down even farther. *Trades to ultra from DP are gone, and most trades into ultra from SF4 are gone, but not all. Puts you in a floaty state, and you cant combo afterwards.*

Double yay!!!

*@ Sonikku Tilt:* The only thing Ryu lost was damage off the FADC Ultra. Sagat lost overall damage and supposedly 50 HP last time I checked. What are you talking about?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 10, 2010)

Tears said:


> Hakan looks stupid but i can't even take this game seriously anymore.. SLEEPOVER lol
> 
> His Ultra looks silly and so is he but it would be funny to see hakan online a lot.. Hakan the new ken/ryu? nah he ain't easy mode..
> 
> All i want from this game is 36/36 characters are tournament battle ready....



Where do you play / what name do you enter tournaments with?

Just curious.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Zangief - Very similar. He could lariat trade into U2 in earlier builds, but he cannot anymore. *Rufus and tall characters can block his lariat low and punish with a crouching RH.*
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> ...



From the source I read, Ryu's MP and HP srk's do two hits and are alot weaker, HP srk FADC to Ultra is weaker now, but I didn't find it super strong to begin with, and all trade into Ultra are gone. This is just what I had read though, so what I read might've been wrong.

I guess an anti-air LP srk into Ultra would still work though...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> From the source I read, Ryu's MP and HP srk's do two hits and are alot weaker, HP srk FADC to Ultra is weaker now, but I didn't find it super strong to begin with, and all trade into Ultra are gone. This is just what I had read though, so what I read might've been wrong.
> 
> I guess an anti-air LP srk into Ultra would still work though...



That doesn't cripple his overall gameplay. Unless you're still scrubbing it out beating shitty people with wakeup shoryus and random shoryus, his game did not change. 

There are no changes to his normals and more notably his c.Forwad and his Fireballs, so he is still a great character. This nerf is not about the Shoryu itself doing too much damage, it was a nerf to his Ultra and his options off the Shoryu. Ryu is not going to move from A-Tier to C-Tier due to one small Shoryu nerf. The only way he is going to be in B or C-Tier is if the other characters got some incredible new bullshit like what Dudley is getting in SSF4.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2010)

^ I see, well thanks for clearing my mind, lol.

Chun Li is sounding great, and Sakura isn't sounding too bad either. When SFIV first came out, Sakura was my first original shoto, and I still love her, but she's just not as good as she used to be. But now, she is starting to sound alot better, I may pick her up again.

I just love my female fighters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ^ I see, well thanks for clearing my mind, lol.
> 
> Chun Li is sounding great, and Sakura isn't sounding too bad either. When SFIV first came out, Sakura was my first original shoto, and I still love her, but she's just not as good as she used to be. But now, she is starting to sound alot better, I may pick her up again.
> 
> I just love my female fighters.



Stay away from my women.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 10, 2010)

Screw it.  Sorry, Ken, but it looks like all my effort is going into maining Guy.

The question is: how differently will he play without Alpha 3's system?  I've only seen one demo video starring himself and Cody- and the players were really just clowning around.  I still don't know what his game will really be.

Dudley is looking like some kind of awesome British beast.  Do you think the guys over at capcom decided to make a European character top-tier on purpose to finally give the fellas overseas time in the limelight?  Ken was tops in 3rd strike and he was American, who were the blowout top-tiers in games past?.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Stay away from my women.



Never. 
I might even get inspired to play Chun again.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 10, 2010)

gna main deejay
or dudley


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Mar 10, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> I just notice something: HOW THE HELL HAKAN SCORED WITH A HOT CHICK?



Women like a funny guy?  Plus, he's got like eight daughters he must be doing something right...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Never.
> *I might even get inspired to play Chun again*.



You bastard!.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 10, 2010)

cant wait to use hakan


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You bastard!.



Muahahahah!


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 10, 2010)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> Women like a funny guy?  Plus, he's got like eight daughters he must be doing something right...



maybe the girls are octuplets?


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Most of it seemed cool to me, except for Guile/Vega being essentially 2 of the worst characters in SF4, and getting seemingly no useful new shit doesn't make sense, but, oh well.



I read in a Seth interview that Guile's normals are supposed to be getting better priority which was one of the main things we were looking for. I'm thinking that only Guile players would really notice the difference going into Super. Of course, that's me being optimistic. An obvious change to look for would be his FK getting buffed. But if there weren't even any signs of that then I'm truly sad faced


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 10, 2010)

Hakan theme officialy my next ringtone!!!

This guy is hilarious.. So hilarious I am going to play with him he is gonna be my 3rd option


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You bastard!.



Dips on Makoto!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

Ryu seems pretty damn decent to me. Sagat was nerfed most def, Abel got buffed so Ferdi was happy (he wtfraped an overconfident Sagat player as the final match of the evening, was hilarious), Dudley's c.hk was fucked up slow.


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2010)

^^Did you see anyone mess around with Guy?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

Ferdi did. He's got some nice combo's, but he's not that good. Adon's pretty meh as well, holy shit are his specials unsafe on block. I also hate the Ultra input system they use, why the hell not just have qcf,qcf,3xP for BOTH of them, seeing as you can only have one at a time to begin with.

Also, found the vid of Ferdi vs. Valle:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTM-1o-s8yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought your friend Ferdi beat Valle's Ryu or something.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2010)

Yo Hang, you see any Ibuki, Makoto or Cody players?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

There weren't any skilled Viper players around, so Ibuki got a minor look at. She's definitely a similar character as far as required execution is concerned. Makoto seems mid-tier, but no one really got the chance to actually see if you could Touch of Death like in 3S, so ye... Didn't pay much attention to Cody, sans him being metro as hell. His JP voice is so homo.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Zangief - Very similar. He could lariat trade into U2 in earlier builds, but he cannot anymore. *Rufus and tall characters can block his lariat low and punish with a crouching RH.*
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> ...



Question. I am pretty good with SF lingo but I am not Quite sure what this is when it is put in word form lol


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 10, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Question. I am pretty good with SF lingo but I am not Quite sure what this is when it is put in word form lol



Zangief - Very similar. He could lariat trade into U2 in earlier builds, but he cannot anymore. Rufus and tall characters can block his lariat low and punish with a crouching RH.

- If you tried to sweep a blocked lariat from geif, usually your upper body would get hit by his lariat while your punishing move came out. Only some characters can do this successfully with good timing. Basically his lariat was safe on block.

Yay!!!

Ryu - Ryu's medium and hard dragon punches hit twice now. Damage is down on it, but if you FADC(focus dash cancel), you only get one hit from it, so damage is down even farther. Trades to ultra from DP are gone*(when shoryuken trades with an air attack, enemy is put in a juggle state while you recover standing leading to a free ultra)*, and most trades into ultra from SF4 are gone, but not all. Puts you in a floaty state, and you cant combo afterwards.



delirium said:


> I read in a Seth interview that Guile's normals are supposed to be getting better priority which was one of the main things we were looking for



What is priority in this game


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay that makes sense. Scrubs be gone.


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2010)

An easier time walling. Guile is all normals. So give me some range and be a couple of frames quicker and we're good to go.

Asking for higher damage output feels like asking santa to break the bank


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

Actually that girl in the background is his eldest daughter prolly
I love my daughters ":33"
*FAMILY MONTAGE* 

Guile didn't get anything except sunglasses?
*shrugs* 
*taunts with Guile*
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Also why are people so butthurt over Hakan?
He used an obsessive amount of lube.
And that lube can double as soothing cream.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 11, 2010)

I wish charlie was in here.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I wish charlie was in here.



Charlie is the man Viper Reports to 
THose glasses give him away


----------



## Fenix (Mar 11, 2010)

*Holy fucking shit balls*

Those Haken videos are AMAZING.

I really hope this guy turns out to be a decent character and not end up being super bad like Vega/Dan/etc were.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

Dan is above Vega and Guile now, I think. His second ultra is really rather decent.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2010)

Fenix said:


> *Holy fucking shit balls*
> 
> Those Haken videos are AMAZING.
> 
> I really hope this guy turns out to be a decent character and not end up being super bad like Vega/Dan/etc were.



Buktooth posted some stuff about Hakan on SRK. He pretty much stated the Hakan is not very good without getting oiled up and that he at first glance is not gonna make it far. He is a ton better when he puts oil on himself. 

I for one think Hakan kinda sucks right now. His jumps are just fucking horrible.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

He's hilarious as fuck, though. Pooping people out FTW.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2010)

Hakan looks horrible and for a grappler he wasn't doing much damage. 

I'm gonna be experimenting hard the first few days with the game. I'm not gonna do what I did in Vanilla 4 and just pick who I like. I'm picking whoever is cheap and dirty.
Sakura comes to mind now that she got her cross up jump forward, plus a 2 in 1 Ultra. 
Sakura/Makoto are probably gonna be my main focus for a bit.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 11, 2010)

So how's Cody looking in Super?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

My use of street fighter had been stalled for a long time. I think i will pick it back up if this comes out.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2010)

delirium said:


> An easier time walling. Guile is all normals. So give me some range and be a couple of frames quicker and we're good to go.
> 
> Asking for higher damage output feels like asking santa to break the bank



I think higher damage is justifiable.

They could have at least gave him a better ultra though. I don't get why his new one is charge and Chun-Li's isn't @_@


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2010)

Bison's new Ultra isn't charge either, LMAO @ Capcom.


----------



## willtheshadow (Mar 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by MrWizard 
Ryu - Ryu's medium and hard dragon punches hit twice now. Damage is down on it, but if you FADC, you only get one hit from it, so damage is down even farther. Trades to ultra from DP are gone, and most trades into ultra from SF4 are gone, but not all. Puts you in a floaty state, and you cant combo afterwards.

Ken - He is not looking good. They didnt give him much. He cannot FADC to Ultra2 normally. He didnt get crazy kicks from previous SF games. They slightly improved his fireball.

Chun li - She got 'infinitely better'. U2 combos easily all day. The upkicks target combo goes into U2, as well as EX legs anywhere on the scree. Its very dangerous. U2 gets all 20 hits every time, if it wiffs for a while and you get hit by the very end of it, you still take the full damage.

Guile - He seems to have been given nothing. Sonic Hurricane, his U2 is not good. Super into U2 is the only known combo into it. Down+Taunt puts on glasses, but doesnt give him any buffs or advantages.

Zangief - Very similar. He could lariat trade into U2 in earlier builds, but he cannot anymore. Rufus and tall characters can block his lariat low and punish with a crouching RH.

Rose - She can juggle off soul reflect into air throw or U1 or ex fireball. U2 is very good. Can corner juggle into orbs. Each orb can hit once before it dissipates, including on block. They do about 20% damage each on full ultra. Wiz noted that he needs to check what happens when projectiles hit them. When the orbs activate, there is a delay before you can do special moves again, including throw. They delay felt like 3-4 seconds. Orbs cross up very easy. Rose seemed powerful.

Blanka - Seemed the same, new ultra isnt that great, can get thrown out of it.

Honda - Noticed no changes, cant jump on reaction to U2.

Dhalsim - He seemed the same. U2 hit box is prttty small. Super hard to hit.

Balrog - U2 jumpable on reaction to activation. His U2 is bad, it has terrible range. Seemed too hard to land to be worth giving up U1.

Vega - Seemed the same. His Claw stays on a lot longer now, though. Ex dive off the wall doesnt go through opponent anymore.

Sagat - He does marginal less damage overall. Scar-uppercut does double damage, nothing more. If you do scar move, you cant do it again until you uppercut, but you can store the powered up state the entire round if you want. forward + RH still juggle state.

Bison - J.Strong into U2 works. Its not a charge motion so its very handy. U2 is a blockable stomp attack, and it can crossup! It hits hard, too! No known nerfs.

Rufus - Ex messiah kick is not as good, but still good. A few frames less on invincibility, and less damage. EX snake strike damage is way down. U2 doesnt seem to combo well. U2 is good anticrossup or antiair, but thats about it. Has to work for wins now

Fuerte - Fuertes normals are all faster now. U2 is extremely good.

Viper - No notable changes. She can U2 off EX seismo if you are fast. The recovery from U2 is ok. Rumors of mp thunder nerf are untrue or reversed, if its slower its only a frame or two.

Abel - He has a faster c.hk. U2 cant combo but its fast and has armor if you hold the button, it looks to be very good.

Guy - Feels slow. Has cool chain combos into super. EX spin kick is vertical. EX shoulder is his best move, super fast.

Cammy - Cannon drill 'got a little better'. Uppercut damage nerfed pretty hard. U2 is terrible. U2 can be broken by using breaker.

Fei - Changes not apparent. Counter ultra can be broken by a breaker.

Gouken - No known nerfs. U2 still blockable, but backthrow into 5 hits of it into wallbounce into more fun works.

Sakura - Her crossup j.mk is back. Very good crossup. Makes her feel more like sakura again. U2 is the best choice. Its two ultras in one, okay damage, easy to combo, can aim it up or forward. EX hurricane to ultra is simple as hell.

Dan - Dan is secretly way better now, he got what he needed. Uppercut fadc U2 is strong. His fireball goes 60% of the screen now. The rest seems untouched, but this is 'all he needed' to be a contender.

Akuma - no known nerfs. Many of the nerfs from earlier builds were reverted. Infinite is gone, but you can still combo after s.hk. Jab cannot link to HK anymore, so you cant loop it. Lv2 focus into new ultra wiffs, but works from Lv3 focus. EX airfireball into U2 works.

Gen - Only nerfs found so far, no chain combos, no mk .kick to hands at all. ex wall dive lost some invincibility.

Seth - Everything is the same, except his focus attack takes longer to hit lv2 now. Its not very good. U2 can combo anywhere you could combo stomps and does good damage.

Juri - Kara throw is good with HP. Wiz could only find a 5 hit Custom Combo in U1 mode without FADC. U1 mode is really long in duration. EX wheelkick seems nearly instant startup. Hitpoints seemed close to Ibuki's, but it was hard to tell.

T.Hawk - Hawkdive is his armor breaker. Hawk Upper cannot be FADCed at all, ever, at any point. U2 is bad, very very hard to hit. Feels slower than Zangief but stronger. His normals are very good.

Adon - He seems very weak. Both ultras are hard to use. Jaguar Tooth and Jaguar Kick are both unsafe on block. Air Jag-kick might be safe. EX jag kick is safe. Has a very good overhead though, one of the best.

Deejay - He seems decent. Nothing too bad, nothing too good. Reminds you of ST in that way.

Cody - He can only FADC tornado on first hit and the tornado wont come out. He cannot combo ultra after it. Has 3 levels of charge on his Zonk Knuckle, and its really really good and annoying. He says BINGO everytime he does it. You can combo into Zonk. HK ruffian is good.

Dudley - Not much to add to JWong's video, but he is probably #1 in the game.

Makoto - EX grab has 1 hit of armor! Outside of this, nothing to add to JWong's video.

Ibuki - Slide does not go under fireballs, air knife doesnt cancel out fireballs.

Hakan - Seems OK at first. Looks like hellboy red and is kinda fat. Has spiky hair. Has a 360 move where he puts you in his arms and sqeezes you out with oil slicked body. you fly across the screen at a 45 degree angle. He can slide along the ground face first and hit punch during for a followup (only when oiled up). Has an air grab where he belly flops. DP+K puts on more oil.
He takes out both hands and dumps oil on himself and it looks funny. He then glows white. When he has oil, he is 200% better. putting oil on takes half a second, and its duration based. EX oil lasts a long time. In non-oil mode, he is like gief. When he is in Oil Mode, he can chain everything, like c.lk x4 into mp. Moves in oil mode have more range, including 360. Front and backdash are better in oil mode too. All of his pokes have neutral and toward versions. Has a 'trap' ultra, where he lays down, and if you step on him, he grabs you. You cannot touch him at all, even if not attacking. You slip on his stomach like its ice. Then he 69s you as you slide along the ground and you fly out his buttocks.

The 2nd ultra is comedy as well. 720 motion, throws you up in the air and you board the OIL COASTER. You ride him going around his body till you are ejected into a wall at the end.

His super is double fireball with kick. Its a leaping grab thats crouchable, like Alex DDT he leaps at you.

From the shoryuken forums 

Also, ryu's dp has lost most invulnerability, most move now trade, this may apply to other shoto chars.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 11, 2010)

You do realize that's been posted already, right?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Hakan looks horrible and for a grappler he wasn't doing much damage.
> 
> I'm gonna be experimenting hard the first few days with the game. I'm not gonna do what I did in Vanilla 4 and just pick who I like. I'm picking whoever is cheap and dirty.
> Sakura comes to mind now that she got her cross up jump forward, plus a 2 in 1 Ultra.
> Sakura/Makoto are probably gonna be my main focus for a bit.


Hakan is kinda like the Q of Super, he's a lot better when oiled up. Maybe this'll inspire Kuroda to play SFIV. Along with Kokujin rolling Dudley, it's the return of Strike!


Chemistry said:


> I think higher damage is justifiable.
> 
> They could have at least gave him a better ultra though. I don't get why his new one is charge and Chun-Li's isn't @_@





Biscuits said:


> Bison's new Ultra isn't charge either, LMAO @ Capcom.



Charge ultra's are retarded, SF3 already had the right of way with most supers. I really wanna know what the Super dev team was smoking, cause they musta had some heavy shit... or as heavy relative to Japanese blood, anyway.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 11, 2010)

Sakura getting her j.MK cross-up back and her versatile Shinkuu got me kinda horny ...it's gun be CVS2 all over again for me!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> You do realize that's been posted already, right?



And mine was in a quote box .

I am gonna like Bison's second ultra, but Cammy's no so much.  What is the point of a counter ultra if you can't use it on a armor breaking move


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't get too excited over Sakura getting her j.Forward crossup back. She still lacks good pokes to get within range and start working off the crossup.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

If Guile just gets a pair of sunglasses 
im gunna pick up dudley guy sakura and maybe ibuki and cody


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2010)

In other news...

Ryu's Shoryus supposedly lost a bunch of invincibility frames and is getting stuffed by a lot of moves according to a post by Buktooth. The 2-hit property that was added for Ryu's Shoryu to reduce FADC Ultra and Option Select damage was a smart thing to do but reducing invincibility frames is just plain dumb.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 11, 2010)

i don't really like the new announcer his voice sounds weird and i miss the characters  country flags


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow
Cammy's counter gets stopped if the move has armor break?
...
Wtf.

Guile and Cammy got crust of the development pizza here D:


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2010)

Juri...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Juri...



Makoto is scary buff


----------



## pixelnick (Mar 11, 2010)

Damn..Dudley was able to make casual classy.

Im diggin cody and dee jay's 2nd alt


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2010)

So they gave Ibuki a school girl costume? 

Rose's, Deejay's and Cody's look awesome though.

Bison and Akuma also look stupid.


----------



## pixelnick (Mar 11, 2010)

lmao...Bison is totally lookin like Iron Man. Abel is reminding me of Solid Snake too


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> So they gave Ibuki a school girl costume?



It's because she actually is a school girl. It's portraying her other lifestyle outside of being a ninja. She changes into jeans and stuff in 3s when she wins and stands next to her guy friend.


----------



## Akira (Mar 11, 2010)

I actually like most of those apart from Chun and T hawk (but I never gave a shit about him anyway).

Also definetly going to be using Dudley Mercury 

Ryu's is a bit lame too actually.


----------



## pixelnick (Mar 11, 2010)

wow actually i just noticed dudley looks alot like freddy mercury in his new alt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2010)

Ibuki, Sakura and Juri all look sexy.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It's because she actually is a school girl. It's portraying her other lifestyle outside of being a ninja. She changes into jeans and stuff in 3s when she wins and stands next to her guy friend.


I know she is a school girl, but I would have liked to see her casual clothing rather than the school girl attire everyone has seen a million times. Just my opinion. 


Violent-nin said:


> Ibuki, Sakura and Juri all look sexy.



They just insist on showing off Sakura's legs, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I know she is a school girl, but I would have liked to see her casual clothing rather than the school girl attire everyone has seen a million times. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> They just insist on showing off Sakura's legs, lol.



Just admit you wanna see Ryu in a thong you sick freak!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

Dudley is lookin' classy, Dictator looks like GUNDAM! Akuma and Ryu look a lot better than before as well. Seth is straight up TTGL.


Also, what the sweet jeesus at Rose's titties.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Just admit you wanna see Ryu in a thong you sick freak!



Ok, fine, you win! 

Edit:*Hangatyr:* Told you Rose's costume was amazing.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 11, 2010)

Rufu is a Chinese zombie? lol

I wonder what Daigo's gonna use now? With Ryu being crapped on so much. Never been a fan of Daigo but curious which character he'll go all robot with.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

If he switches to a top tier Dudley he'll turn out to be a real ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2010)

the best ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at street fighter ever


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 11, 2010)

Aside from Bison I'd say they go from tolerable to excellent


----------



## Fenix (Mar 11, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> the best ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at street fighter ever



Who, Daigo? Hahaha, no.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

DSP > Daigo


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2010)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> DSP > Daigo



/thread     .


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like it plays a lot more effectively than I'd have guessed. Not that I could do any of that shit on an iPhone, of course. 

Same alts, better quality but smaller pics:



And a new angle for several of them:



Some are superlative, some are...not, but new stuff is always nice.

P.S.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 12, 2010)

Some of the alts should of never been made.. it's obvious which ones they are..

Too bad they completed characters but holding back for next year.. not sure if i want to buy this game anymore and wait until next year.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2010)

Tears said:


> Some of the alts should of never been made.. it's obvious which ones they are..
> 
> Too bad they completed characters but holding back for next year.. not sure if i want to buy this game anymore and wait until next year.



Does that mean you will stay away from here for a year


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

^ I hope so. Also lol @ the comic Jkingler posted.

Also, after messing around with Sakura a bit in training and with her trials, I think I'll try playing her in Super as well, seeing as she was my first female character to use in SFIV.

It helps that she is getting buffed too. :ho


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2010)

Tears said:


> Some of the alts should of never been made.. it's obvious which ones they are..



No I don't  Please do explain.

...and do not say Makoto's because she is from the country side of Japan and it make sense that she would wear something like that.

And while at it, I like the dojo title.  Please don't make it change back to "noobet Tears."


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 12, 2010)

Rose - She can juggle off soul reflect into air throw or U1 or ex fireball. U2 is very good. Can corner juggle into orbs. Each orb can hit once before it dissipates, including on block. They do about 20% damage each on full ultra. Wiz noted that he needs to check what happens when projectiles hit them. When the orbs activate, there is a delay before you can do special moves again, including throw. They delay felt like 3-4 seconds. Orbs cross up very easy. Rose seemed powerful. 

HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 12, 2010)

^That's what I like to here.

I knew her U2 would be useful--so many people wrote it off as useless.  Little did they know...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

anyone played that capcom vs. gatchaman game?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> anyone played that capcom vs. gatchaman game?



Yeah but this thread is SSFIV, not TvC.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 12, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Charlie is the man Viper Reports to
> THose glasses give him away



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VjdE9Y8VQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

is there a TvC thread?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2010)

I was thinking of playing Sakura in Super but after fucking round with her in 4 I changed my mind.
Her normals are so ass, I was fighting my friend's Sagat and couldn't get close at all.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully some of her normals get buffed in Super, since we haven't heard everything yet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2010)

Sakura just needs...

1. Faster walk speed.
2. Extremely faster startup on s.Roundhouse.
3. Extremely faster startup and hitbox on far s.Strong.
4. Bigger hitbox and more active frames on both close s.Fierce and c.Fierce.

It'll cover her footsie game and her anti-air problem.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

If she gets those, she'd definitely be my main. I doubt it though...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be trying out Chun, Sakura, Makoto. I've been using Chun lately and holy shit she is good. I can only imagine her being more deadly with Kikosho, which is fine with me lol


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 12, 2010)

> 2. Extremely faster startup on s.Roundhouse.



*YES* to #2, bigtime! I was playing with her today in A2 with my boys, then we put in SFIV and I tried doing her shit there and...it's like night and day! pretty horrible...it's like playing WW Guile then trying to beast with SFIV Guile (ok, not that bad, but you get me, lol)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> I'll be trying out Chun, Sakura, Makoto. I've been using Chun lately and holy shit she is good. I can only imagine her being more deadly with Kikosho, which is fine with me lol



Yea I might switch on over to Chun too. 

If I don't end up enjoying playing Dudley or Cody, that's where I'm going.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be most likely useing Sakura and Makoto. Hakan has a good chance to.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

Right now I'm looking at Sakura, Ibuki, and maybe Mak/Cody/Chun.

I don't plan on it, but the only way I'll play Juri is if I like her and her playstyle. As of now I just want to try her out for the fun of it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

We should all agree to main Hakan online for the first week of Super online.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> We should all agree to main Hakan online for the first week of Super online.



im the only who hates the way he jumps lol

i love his personality


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

*@Hangatyr:* I'd do it, but you don't have PSN! You have to be there to witness my AA Ultra as soon as I get it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

You want to have the shit beaten out of you by day one? 

I'm actually looking at a new custom stick with both 360/PS3 PCB, so I might get on that shit in a few months.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

It's time to oil up, lads.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2010)

I was gonna jump on the Hakan band wagon until I seen him in action. He does shitty damage for a grappler. I'll use him soley for trollin purposes, similar to how I use Guile in 4.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

Exactly why we need to establish the Hakan army from the getgo, incase those Ken ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) reappear.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2010)

I should use Ken and troll you scrubs who think all Ken players are horrible.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

Ken's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), homo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> We should all agree to main Hakan online for the first week of Super online.



I was thinking about using Hakan as my online character, just because I doubt I'll be able to do Ibuki's shit under the influence of SF4's 180 proof lag by volume net code.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Ken's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), homo.


You gonna be saying that when my Ken is kara throwing you all day.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

THROWS ARE CHEAP!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm gonna have you mashing on tech throw and then boom Fierce DP! You gonna rage and call me names. 

I'm gonna be raping you too, Andy!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm gonna poop you out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 12, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I'm gonna have you mashing on tech throw and then boom Fierce DP! You gonna rage and call me names.
> 
> I'm gonna be raping you too, Andy!



Yo. NY better show up for Jersey casuals after this shit drops, so I can molest you in person.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 12, 2010)

do any of u use zangief ?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 12, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Does that mean you will stay away from here for a year



Oh i'm sorry im not popular on the internet . Nah dude i got to whoop some ass here and i like to go outside and do things...


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 12, 2010)

I love how peopel think you can't go outside and do anything else if you're good at fighting games.

lol @ kick some ass here, who in this thread have you actually played?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 12, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> do any of u use zangief ?



yes he is gdlk


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Daedus (Mar 12, 2010)

New select screen looks ace.  I really can't wait for this to drop.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2010)

I will be using a lot of Hakan, methinks. And unless I really fall in love with a new character, I'll likely be sticking with Honda as well. 

Seems like Sakura and Rose and Chun got way, way more buff, and Cammy, Juri, Ibuki and Makoto are likely no slouches in this version, so I figure we'll see a lot more female characters with tournament wins on their resumes. 

P.S. Best SF Staff interviewer?


And (some) more info on rebalancing:


Also: this pose needs to be a Dudley taunt:


He pretty much does that when he throws roses anyways, but still...


----------



## Daedus (Mar 12, 2010)

> ? Ken's Hard Dragon Punch has more invincibility.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

Game reviewer demo vids are fucking retarded. They need to learn how to play before recording.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know how I'll play this game locally, since it's console only (for the moment), I doubt the arcade in my area would have it.

Edit: Completed Sakura's hard trials on pad last night lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 12, 2010)

Go to 

SRK > Regional forums > find thread for games nearest your location.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2010)

So any of you guys wanna money match me at Evo?

I need money for alcohol.

Or holla if you wanna play for shots. Winner drinks; honor system.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2010)

Provided I get there as I plan to, I'd play you for a shot - but I'd probably lose and want one for myself anyways.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2010)

He's azn, Joe. After a few he's passed out and you can just cash in!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2010)

You never know. He could just get red and K-groove me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I don't know how I'll play this game locally, since it's console only (for the moment), I doubt the arcade in my area would have it.
> 
> Edit: Completed Sakura's hard trials on pad last night lol.



There will be tournaments held at different venue's around the GTA. Majority of the time it's being playing on consoles.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

I must find out about these GTA venues.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't worry I'll let you know when I hear of them, I'm sure there will be tons of tournaments going on when SSFIV drops.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. Hopefully I can get to them, lol. I hate school. 

Edit: SabrE's Sakura is fucking sick.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone heard any news concerning the developers addressing the balance in this game? I seriously don't want Bison's Scissor Kick being thrown by Sagat.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Has anyone heard any news concerning the developers addressing the balance in this game? I seriously don't want Bison's Scissor Kick being thrown by Sagat.


Scissors is not throw invincible, simple. 
Just like Rog's dash punches.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 12, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Scissors is not throw invincible, simple.



Has Scissor kicks have ever been thrown before in classic SF continuity? Besides this imbalanced game..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2010)

*@ Superstars:* Word of balancing and changes have been out for a very long time now. Scissors have always been thrownable at its starting frames. If a move doesn't have invincibility you can throw it in any points in which there are no active hitting frames. 

You also talk like SF4 is the only imbalanced game. All fighting games are imbalance. SF4 is one of the least imbalanced game to date.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 12, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Superstars:* Word of balancing and changes have been out for a very long time now. Scissors have always been thrownable at its starting frames. If a move doesn't have invincibility you can throw it in any points in which there are no active hitting frames.
> 
> You also talk like SF4 is the only imbalanced game. All fighting games are imbalance. SF4 is one of the least imbalanced game to date.



In SF only, SF4 is not the most balanced game. And Scissors has never been throwable not even in SF2 turbo on up. There should be no system in SF that has characters better than others or this character is a counter to so and so. It should only have a system based on one skill only!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

I believe this guy and Tears are tandem troll jobs. Stop feeding them, guys.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn regGQ (can't remember your NF name), you gave me the biggest beating in my life just now. You actually discouraged me from playing this game, lol.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

Play me! jkingler on PSN. Haha. Signing on now.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm getting online too !!!!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

SC4 is the most balanced recent fighter without a doubt. When will 5 come out?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> In SF only, SF4 is not the most balanced game. And Scissors has never been throwable not even in SF2 turbo on up. There should be no system in SF that has characters better than others or this character is a counter to so and so. It should only have a system based on one skill only!



HAHAHHAHAHHA

You know absolutely nothing.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Damn regGQ (can't remember your NF name), you gave me the biggest beating in my life just now. You actually discouraged me from playing this game, lol.



Sorry dude. I'm surprised you're not pissed about that last match. I felt like a douche after I sent you a "Hahaha" I was just joking lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Nah I wasn't pissed lol, I was getting tired though.
You beat me with like every character you used. I only one against your Fei and I think once against your Ken. Who do you main? And do you use an arcade stick?



jkingler said:


> Play me! jkingler on PSN. Haha. Signing on now.


I'll add you later, not going on my PS3 right now, too hungry. 


Hellion said:


> I'm getting online too !!!!!!



You play on PSN too?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

I use dualshock and I mained Ken when Sf4 first dropped then Gouken later and now Fei. I play Balrog on the side too.


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 13, 2010)

> SC4 is the most balanced recent fighter without a doubt. When will 5 come out?


God, I hope that was a typo.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck my connection tonight. PSN!!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I use dualshock and I mained Ken when Sf4 first dropped then Gouken later and now Fei. I play Balrog on the side too.



Ah, I also use the dualshock. Sakura needs a good way to get in.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

Challenge, I can beat you with nearly every character.

Edit that's to the guy that quoted me


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

You talking about me or to that guy named Usubaa?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Ah, I also use the dualshock. Sakura needs a good way to get in.



That's true but you're one of the better Sakura players I've played. Though it was harder for you to get your ex tatsu string if I blocked low so you should mix it up if you can.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> You talking about me or to that guy named Usubaa?



Usubaa. I should have quoted this thread is active now and i'm on my touch haha.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2010)

gg's Boss.  It has ben awhile since I had that much fun playing 4. I finally learned to stop takking your Fei-longs ait that last round.  

Kingler I will defeat your Honda one day


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, I think I have my connection fixed. Will sign on in about 10, if you guys will still be on. 

And don't be so sure about my Honda, Hellion. He will probably be buffed, e.g. SSF4 will be out, before you can handle him.  And I may be oiling up at that point. 

P.S. Check out the latest wake up shoryuken podcast for looooots of commentary from Haunts and Mr. Wizard re: their impressions of the final build from GDC. Good shit.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

I hate kingler's Honda with a passion. And for whatever reasons I get both of your psn ids mixed up and I hope Honda isn't picked. I say I hate your Honda but it's more that I don't know what to do against it.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright I will hope back on then.  

Also I need to learn to play Cammy on the stick switching between my pad and stick messes up my rhythm lol

^ lol.  I hate that wall that honda can be. How can someone so fat string together 3 heavy attacks in a row.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

And I'm on! 

/crosses fingers but has the  interview open in case it fails

GGs, rkrippler. Well, not really. But fun games, haha. And catch you tomorrow, reg.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm gonna call it a night. I'll play you tomorrow or something kingler.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> HAHAHHAHAHHA
> 
> You know absolutely nothing.



Nice retort its clear your another run of the mill flow chart Ruy/Sagat player. Bisons SK and PC even the Ex versions being throwable is retarded (Plain in simple it shouldn't be throwable like in games before this SF4) heck being able to jab > PC or SK is also retarded. The whole rock paper scissors dynamic of this game is retarded. This game catering to turtles is retarded.(hence why they are reworking that.) The dame shortcuts are retarded. 

Last but not least  I never asked why Bison gets tossed out of his trade mark specials, but has that s**t been fixed.


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2010)

You're going to have to go back in time to get that changed. It's always been that way. You can read up on it at SRK's wiki page if you like.

Both Psycho Crusher and Scissor Kick aren't listed as possible reversals against ticks, meaning the first couple of frames are still in neutral state.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

delirium said:


> You're going to have to go back in time to get that changed. It's always been that way. You can read up on it at SRK's wiki page if you like.



Wiki lol........No, SK and PC have not always been throwable, only in the noob friendly retarded Sf4, are they throwable along with the EX versions, Which is retarded hence us Bison players on SRK section are in a dame up roar about it.

Seriously if you don't main the Dictator don't speak on the Dictator.


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2010)

Not wikipedia. Shoryu Wiki. The content is written by the people involved with the Shoryuken site. However, it's actually more sad that someone who mains Dictator doesn't even know his own options. 

Training more is your friend.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 13, 2010)

seriously am usless playing with zangied with my arcade stick

but am better with charge characters when am using my arcade stick

i miss using zangied he was my main on a pad


aaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

delirium said:


> Not wikipedia. Shoryu Wiki.The content is written by the people involved with the Shoryuken site. However, it's actually more sad that someone who mains Dictator doesn't even know his own options.



I know all about Bisons options this isn't even about his options, nice try to change the subject tho. If you go to the SRK Bison section postin like this your just going to get lol at.



> Training more is your friend.



Reading and understanding is yours.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Superstars do you know Tears IRL?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 13, 2010)

You can't grab EX scissor @_@

Either way you shouldn't be getting your SKs or PCs grabbed. For that matter, he has one of the best option select throw techs.


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2010)

> If you go to the SRK Bison section postin like this your just going to get lol at.



That's actually where I the information from:



> Every special move can be a reversal...
> And dic can't use the psycho crusher to escape tick throw attemps, because the sartup frames of the move are throwable, he doesn't leave the ground right away (same for scissor kicks). Dic's only option in this situation is to do a reversal throw (or a fast normal move if they are not ticking at point blank range).







Nice try, though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I know all about Bisons options this isn't even about his options, nice try to change the subject tho. If you go to the SRK Bison section postin like this your just going to get lol at.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading and understanding is yours.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

delirium said:


> That's actually where I the information from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again you prove that you can't read and understand what I am discussing here or your just trolling. I already know Sf4 Bison can be tossed out of his PC Sk and EX PC, the point is toss > Ex PC is retarded, along with the rest of Bisons move set sect for lk SK in sf4.

Really man, I hope your trolling like mystictruncks.


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, if I'm reading things wrong then maybe you'd like to show me where my line of thinking is wrong.

You said that not even in 2 Turbo was dic's specials throwable. I said otherwise, getting part of the information from a source that you yourself view as credible. Now you're saying you've always known that they could be thrown?

Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

Arnie, how about you follow your own advice and just ignore the retard? =p

Also, I'd kill The Boss easily.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

delirium said:


> Well, if I'm reading things wrong then maybe you'd like to show me where my line of thinking is wrong.
> 
> You said that not even in 2 Turbo was dic's specials throwable. I said otherwise, getting part of the information from a source that you yourself view as credible. Now you're saying you've always known that they could be thrown?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm.



Oh my mistake, you got me there if I was talking about tick throws Tick Throws =/= Throws. Still don't change the fact that EX PC getting tossed isn't retarded Jab beats PC, SK, Skull bash and ex skull bash, walking back kills head stomps and the Ex version all thats purely retarded along with the massive amount of free damage some characters get in SF4. I just can't wait to see what SSf4 has in store.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 13, 2010)

learn 2 play bison


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> learn 2 play bison



 I already know how thank you.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

Tick throws = throws 

Chem means learn to play Bison well, rather than this poor excuse for a troll level. =D


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 13, 2010)

i'll scrap you in a bison mirror any day

and then with 5 other characters


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Tick throws = throws



Tick throws =/= Throws I don't think there is a need to place tick in front of throw if its the samething.



> Chem means learn to play Bison well, rather than this poor excuse for a troll level. =D



Dude never played me, Nuff said.


Chemistry said:


> i'll scrap you in a bison mirror any day
> 
> and then with 5 other characters



Use whoever I'll stick with Dic and head stomp your brains to hell.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

A tick throw is still nothing but a throw with some mind games tossed in, it's not a special move, command grab or any shit like that.

And he doesn't need to, because your way of posting makes you look like a DSP with online capabilities. =D


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 13, 2010)

Bison is free. You should know since you play him.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2010)

Why is it that the people who talk the most crap on here have NEVER played anyone on here ch


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

Chemistry said:
			
		

> Bison is free. You should know since you play him.



This one line shows what type of player you are. lol


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 13, 2010)

Making a remark that no one understands. 

You're garbage. Free. Trash. Masher. Scrub. I'll R. Kelly all over you, making sure to grab all of your SKs and PCs.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Making a remark that no one understands.



No skilled players understand it, you pointed out that your not a skilled player.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Nice retort its clear your another run of the mill flow chart Ruy/Sagat player. Bisons SK and PC even the Ex versions being throwable is retarded (Plain in simple it shouldn't be throwable like in games before this SF4) heck being able to jab > PC or SK is also retarded. The whole rock paper scissors dynamic of this game is retarded. This game catering to turtles is retarded.(hence why they are reworking that.) The dame shortcuts are retarded.
> 
> Last but not least  I never asked why Bison gets tossed out of his trade mark specials, but has that s**t been fixed.



I don't play Sagat, nor do I play Ryu anymore. 

Bison's EX Scissor is invincible on startup, it is impossible to be thrown out of it. Go play ST and tell your friends to do a simple c.short tick throw with Ryu the whole time. Try and do Scissors right after the short and you'll see. Why else is it that the only option for Bison when he is knocked down and cornered by Gief is to continuously do wakeup Devil's Reverse until he gets meter? He can't Scissors or Psycho Crusher out he just has to build meter and get Super to Reversal out.

Also the imbalance of top tiers in SF4 is pretty tamed compared to the top tier imbalance in previous SF games. The only SF game that is more balanced than SF4 in the SF series is SFII:HF. Everything else has either super lopsided matchups or insane broken tiers.

I can easily list the BS that is in each and every SF game right on top of my head. SF4 Sagat ain't got shit on the other top tiers.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't play Sagat, *nor do I play Ryu anymore.*



.....Who you using?



> Why else is it that the only option for Bison when he is knocked down and cornered by Gief is to continuously do wakeup Devil's Reverse until he gets meter? He can't Scissors or Psycho Crusher out he just has to build meter and get Super to Reversal out.



If your cornered by a good Gief, you won't be able to continuously do wakeup Devil's Reverse until Bison gets meter.



> Also the imbalance of top tiers in SF4 is pretty tamed compared to the top tier imbalance in previous SF games. The only SF game that is more balanced than SF4 in the SF series is SFII:HF. Everything else has either super lopsided matchups or insane broken tiers.
> 
> I can easily list the BS that is in each and every SF game right on top of my head.



You can go right ahead, Im on the discussion about SF4.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Making a remark that no one understands.
> 
> You're garbage. Free. Trash. Masher. Scrub. I'll R. Kelly all over you, making sure to grab all of your SKs and PCs.



This is where I gave in, and lol'd all over the place.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> .....Who you using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been playing Balrog since console release. Only played Ryu in arcades before then.

I'm talking about ST for the Devil's Reverse thing.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I've been playing Balrog since console release. Only played Ryu in arcades before then.



Did you get a bad taste in your mouth every-time you traded into ultra with ryu? but seriously you any good with Rog?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Did you get a bad taste in your mouth every-time you traded into ultra with ryu? but seriously you any good with Rog?



No I felt pretty awesome because I actually forced the trade when I had a favorable lead.

No, I suck at SF.

Here's me scrubbing it...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT DUY YOUR VIETNAMESE


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No I felt pretty awesome because I actually forced the trade when I had a favorable lead.
> 
> No, I suck at SF.
> 
> Here's me scrubbing it...



I don't know why you'd say you suck.
I'm the real scrubby one. Your Rog would easily destroy me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's an even older video of me scrubbing it out...


I think I was trying to s.Jab -> Ultra...lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmm... I actually wonder if Dudley can do s.MP -> MK ducking -> Corkscrew like ye olden days. That'd be fun.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Hmmm... I actually wonder if Dudley can do s.MP -> MK ducking -> Corkscrew like ye olden days. That'd be fun.



Don't think so.

Only reason that worked was cause the old Corkscrew came out in 1-frame.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 13, 2010)

Duy will you actually be coming to the AI ranbat next weekend?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea whatever you say buddy... lol people here are full of shit.

Edit* I'm GOING OUTSIDE and doing something soon.. bye.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

If you keep at it, . Actually, probably not, but you seem to be headed into that neck of the metaphorical woods.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going on if anybody wants to play.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

Work that Irish magic.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 13, 2010)

Place your bet!  Place your bet!  Place bet now!  Which charater will be targeted the most for rivals.  The last winner was Ryu with 5 rival battles!  Will he contiune to suceed or will someone else dethrone him?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought you were gonna ask who would the flowchart scrubs flock to, lol.

I think Ryu will still be the rival champ this time around. Who doesn't love him??


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 13, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I thought you were gonna ask who would the flowchart scrubs flock to, lol.
> 
> I think Ryu will still be the rival champ this time around. Who doesn't love him??



meh...people here are still debating about the scrubs.

And yeah....I doubt Ryu's love list isn't that short.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm getting on now, too. 

*sigh*

April 27 can't come soon enough. Can't wait to play some E. Hakan.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Shit, Kingler, I forgot to add you. What's your PSN again? I'll add you in a couple hours.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 13, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Shit, Kingler, I forgot to add you. What's your PSN again? I'll add you in a couple hours.



his is jkingler


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Internet champ in the making right here folks.



You play on PSN, Xbox? I'll love to body the fuck out of you.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Duy will you actually be coming to the AI ranbat next weekend?



Yea, I'm gonna try and get work off to go to it.

I've been holding off on going to AI RanBats for too long.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

You're already good relative to most of us here, but if you learn from losses you'll definitely be better as a result of going. I look forward to getting handled especially badly after you level up even further past me, Duy. 

/homo


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2010)

jkingler said:


> You're already good relative to most of us here, but if you learn from losses you'll definitely be better as a result of going. I look forward to getting handled especially badly after you level up even further past me, Duy.
> 
> /homo



Hahahah no I never learn. Well I do learn, I just never apply it. 

I never went to the AI tournies before because I always work on Sundays except for one Sunday a month. I use that Sunday to run the tournament for the players at my arcade.

The last time I went to an AI tournament was many months ago for the 3v3. My friends and I got DQed cause we went to lunch after our 2nd match and not come back in time. 

Fuck you "The Boat", you and your delicious Shrimp Pot Rice!!!
So sad it closed down...
Is the new place that opened there any good Chem?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

I want to play you Duy, but the ps3 is being used.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

Ready for those games, Sonikku?

Also, ggs, Big Boss. We seem to have a RPS sort of thing happening, though. Me randoming < You randoming or maining < Me in a fundoshi. 

Not sure if it will be as effective as my Honda, but look forward to my E. Hakan. /gets out Crocodile Mile and Crisco for IRL practice


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

Oil up your daughters for me, Joe.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure kingler. I'll add you right now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 13, 2010)

i fucked up. did not even know Final Round 13 was jumping off down the street from me....gonna try to hit it up tomar....ugh. so said i'd try to register for once.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah ggs jkingler. I tried to pull you towards randoming so that you didn't chose Honda a few times . Though when you did I got bodied. I was even on shoryu to see who were good match ups which is why I chose Sagat and Dhalsim a few times haha.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

Dhalsim is a good counter, but you would have to be as good with him as I am with Honda (which is doable). I murder scrubby Sims and Giefs and Gats and Seths. 

I'd recommend training up a Seth, honestly. Easier to get decent fast with him, IMO. And it will be good practice for me if you get better with him. 

EDIT: GGs, ST. Even though you got Clottey'd. :ho


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 14, 2010)

Speaking of which, jkingler, you slapped me around when we were playing. GGs though, lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

I played Seth a lot on my old account (diddy_bop) but am too lazy to unlock him again.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 14, 2010)

Superstars said:


> In SF only, SF4 is not the most balanced game. And Scissors has never been throwable not even in SF2 turbo on up. There should be no system in SF that has characters better than others or this character is a counter to so and so. It should only have a system based on one skill only!


If you're getting thrown out of SKs, you're doing it point blank, with no block stun. Good job. 


Big Boss said:


> SC4 is the most balanced recent fighter without a doubt. When will 5 come out?


MBAA?

edit: FFFFFF I totally spaced on the FR stream. 

sadlife


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't understand.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 14, 2010)

MBAA = Melty Blood: Actress Again. It's a crazy game. Gonna be at Evo. And FR = Final Round. I, too, missed the stream, but I was watching Pacman, and there will be yt, so whatever.

Speaking of Pacman - he was abusing high priority normal block strings and frame advantage.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

If you're taking about the boxing match then yeah, he was definitely abusing frame advantage. BTW do any of you have SC4? I haven't played it in forever.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2010)

I totally missed the boxing match.

If you guys have some kind of replay of the match that I can watch online, PLEASE SEND IT TO ME!!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2010)

RYU>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 14, 2010)

Gonna be some interesting Ibuki mirrors against Violent-nin. :ho


----------



## Daedus (Mar 14, 2010)

Seth with Hakan.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xCIqSmPy68&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

He's looking way better than I thought he'd be.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 14, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Seth with Hakan.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xCIqSmPy68&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 14, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> alright Hakan. now all they need to do is make *Fei long and Gen competitive* and everything will be perfect.



hhuaehuhauheuaheua


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2010)

Hakan is looking decent, it'll be interesting to see his development once top players get their hands on him.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 14, 2010)

I am hoping he'll be upper mid or so. Fingers crossed. 

Getting on now, if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2010)

Fei Long sucks arse. Makoto was basically a big FU to all Fei fans. And I love that. =D


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

I wouldl rape your shit with Fei or gve you a run for your money depending how good you are. You should just sell your Xbox man, shit is dated.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone see these new vids posted on SRK?



I can't wait to play Ibuki and try Cody and Dudley. Sad there were no vids of Makoto here.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I wouldl rape your shit with Fei or gve you a run for your money depending how good you are. You should just sell your Xbox man, shit is dated.



Lolno. Real men have multiple consoles. And Fei sucks. Keep your pad warrior frontin' strong, though.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolno. Real men have multiple consoles. And Fei sucks. Keep your pad warrior frontin' strong, though.



LOL Real talk, he's free.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2010)

Ugh, I'm so bad with Rog vs. Rog.

Matchup is like 9-1 other guy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2010)

Not enough patience, Duy? XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Not enough patience, Duy? XD



Hahahaha, not enough counter pokes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 15, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ugh, I'm so bad with Rog vs. Rog.
> 
> Matchup is like 9-1 other guy.



Word. I lost two consecutive BA vs BA matches at NEC.. both of them sucked and just mashed cr. jab everytime I got near them. 

I just couldn't bring myself to make any effort to punish them for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2010)

Dudley is maihn!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley is maihn!



I called him first


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2010)

Nah, you're a Claw-man.


----------



## Bender (Mar 15, 2010)

Put Q in Super Street Fighter IV!!!!  

We must learn more about this fearsome fucker!


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I liked her first.
> 
> Depending how many people roll Ibuki I may go after someone like Vega or Cody instead.



Son, I've been running this character since like 2003.. Highly doubt this.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2010)

^ You sound like a good mentor, then. :ho


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 15, 2010)

Fei will always be ass tier


----------



## Anki Rendan (Mar 16, 2010)

Come now friends, Ibuki can be shared with everyone. 

...Oh, right. So I'm a newb/scrub to Street Fighter and I just got a PS3 this Christmas after being stuck with a Wii for the longest time. My friends wanted me to get into Street Fighter IV but all of the buttons intimidated me (since I was used to Tatsunoko vs Capcom's simple Light + Medium + Hard + Partner) and worst of all, I hated every single character in the game. Nobody clicked with me, and I couldn't even pick a character based off their looks or stories because they just seemed boring.

Recently my friends pulled out Street Fighter III: Third Strike and I broke down and played it. That's when I tried Ibuki and there was a click. She's pretty much the character I've been looking for. Since I usually like to stick to as few characters as possible in a fighting game, Ibuki's depth has attracted me. So come Super Street Fighter IV, Ibuki all the way!

*TL;DR* Yeah, there will be another Ibuki player. XD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2010)

> Fei will always be ass tier


Nu uh. Counter Ultras are gdlk. :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ^ You sound like a good mentor, then. :ho



She'll be totally different, but, I'll share my shenanigans.

Gimme like a week or two, if she turns out how the way she's seeming to, I'ma make a melty blood character outta this hoe.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> She'll be totally different, but, I'll share my shenanigans.
> 
> Gimme like a week or two, if she turns out how the way she's seeming to, I'ma make a melty blood character outta this hoe.



God bless you, sir.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't use Fei's ultra much to begin so I'll probably equip his second ultra if I main him in SSF. I realized today that there isn't much he can do against a high level Ryu but I can stand my ground with a Sagat who is just as good also he can't do shit against Honda, Blanka and Bison either.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Son, I've been running this character since like 2003.. Highly doubt this.



Fuck, you win! 

Truth be told Chun Li has always been my girl since SFII, I just like Ibuki too. But it seems she's going to be whored out (especially on NF) so now I'm considering going after more of a underdog character (the real man move).


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

^ Just use Ibuki, it'll be fun. :ho

Also, at around 3:54 in this video, Ibuki does a pretty sick, simple looking combo.



Do you think she'd retain that combo is SSFIV, maybe going into it from the target combo s.lp > s.mp > c.hk > s.hk?

Also, Aruka beasts in the second match of that vid.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I don't use Fei's ultra much to begin so I'll probably equip his second ultra if I main him in SSF. I realized today that there isn't much he can do against a high level Ryu but I can stand my ground with a Sagat who is just as good also he can't do shit against Honda, Blanka and Bison either.



Say good night, chump.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 16, 2010)

Bison, Hakan, Adon, Juri, for me


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm starting to fall more and more in love with Makoto. I love the fact that she has such a high damage output, and that once she gets in, she'll fuck your shit up.

I also like the challenge of trying to get into that close-range zone as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2010)

So you only fight girls, huh.... bitchass


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Mar 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So you only fight girls, huh.... bitchass



If they can throw a punch why not?  **

I suck overall at SFIV and I can't use any of the 3S characters that are being added in SSFIV. I get my ass handed to me on a regular basis by my younger brother and his Dudley in 3S. I'll definitely try and best him with someone that isn't Ryu/Ken in SSFIV. Juri looks like a nice character to me, and Hakan will be used only for the lols.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> So you only fight girls, huh.... bitchass


I always use the ladies in fighting games. 

It just makes the beat downs look sexy. :ho


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So you only fight girls, huh.... bitchass



They are the funnest to use _and_ abuse.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ^ Just use Ibuki, it'll be fun. :ho
> 
> Also, at around 3:54 in this video, Ibuki does a pretty sick, simple looking combo.
> 
> ...



Bah, mirror matches are all kinds of lame majority of the time.

It seems next to no one around NF uses Chun Li or Cammy, I could be mistaken.

Edit:

Figures as soon as I say that LayZ comes in with a full out Cammy set. 

----

I may start the tournament thread tomorrow or Wednesday and see how many people are interested before I actually decide to run it or not.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

Online tourney, right? I'm interested, depending on the time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah for times it wouldn't be like everyone meet at 6 or anything it would be more or less you and your opponent have to decide what's the best time you guys can do your matches within a certain time limit (say a day or two for example).


----------



## Hellion (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been maining Cammy since the game came out ... Well she is technically my sub main now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah for times it wouldn't be like everyone meet at 6 or anything it would be more or less you and your opponent have to decide what's the best time you guys can do your matches within a certain time limit (say a day or two for example).



Ah, ok. Then yea, I'm more than likely in.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd be in, too. Sounds like fun. :ho


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 16, 2010)

*@ Big Boss:* Almost every single Sagat are pretty ass online. 

*@ Sonikku Tilt:* Her high damage output is only well known in 3s where she got huge damage and stun off Karakusa -> s.Fierce xx Hayate and especially off her SA2. Too bad her Karakusa mixup after a Hayate got nerfed so all of her close game bs got shot down a lot. The invincibility in back dash is also gonna hurt her a lot in this game as well. 

*@ Violent-nin:* Depending on how things turn out with my experimentation with Cody, Dudley, and Deejay first. If I'm not feeling any of them, I'm gonna pick up Chun in Super.

Also to all Ibuki players in here...you're all in for a very rude awakening.

Also not playing a certain character cause X amount of people play that character too is stupid.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> It seems next to no one around NF uses Chun Li or Cammy, I could be mistaken.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Figures as soon as I say that LayZ comes in with a full out Cammy set.





Hellion said:


> I have been maining Cammy since the game came out ... Well she is technically my sub main now.


I play with Cammy and Sakura in every game they're in.  I added Viper to that list after SFIV but I don't have the execution to really be good with her.  I just play for fun, I don't play in any tourneys because I suck at this game.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2010)

Chun is going to be fucking beastly in SSF4. With the HP reductions, all her current strengths, and her buffs...

I mean, Kikosho just sounds ridiculous. It might become the new "I hate Ryu's srk > FADC ult/Rufus' brainless ult setups/what have you." 

Sakura, too, with her her new j.mk crossup/divekick and easymode follow-up ults...

I may have to learn Chun and Sakura.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> .
> *@ Sonikku Tilt:* Her high damage output is only well known in 3s where she got huge damage and stun off Karakusa -> s.Fierce xx Hayate and especially off her SA2. Too bad her Karakusa mixup after a Hayate got nerfed so all of her close game bs got shot down a lot. The invincibility in back dash is also gonna hurt her a lot in this game as well.
> 
> *Also to all Ibuki players in here...you're all in for a very rude awakening.*



I see. 

Also, what do you mean by the part that I bolded?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 16, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I play with Cammy and Sakura in every game they're in.  I added Viper to that list after SFIV but I don't have the execution to really be good with her.  I just play for fun, I don't play in any tourneys because I suck at this game.



I have played Cammy since the first Super Street Fighter.  I was hoping they would have gave her the canon spike out of the hooligan, but I guess that is too much to ask lol.

I was gonna main Sakura also, but when I saw that she played nothing like CvS2 I just couldn't get over it. Same goes for Vega.


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2010)

> I was gonna main Sakura also, but when I saw that she played nothing like CvS2 I just couldn't get over it. Same goes for Vega.



God what I would give for CvS2 Guile.

Super is giving me new shenanigans though. Flash Kick > FADC > Shades fuckas. Watch out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 16, 2010)

*@ jkingler:* Sakura is still gonna be shit if she doesn't get anything other than her j.Forward crossup. If she still sucks overall she won't be able to even make the crossup.

*@ Sonikku Tilt:* Go watch Aruka play in 3s. He takes a bunch of risk and he does like a million random tap downs in a row to try and get a lucky low parry. Ibuki is a mixup character that relied on a lot of close range pokes and ticks. She's going to fall prey to a lot of back dash and countless numbers of random Shoryu FADC Ultras. SF4 is too forgiving in terms of reversal window due to the absolute guard. She also has low life, so if you're not doing PERFECT block strings, say hello to random hits for Ibuki.

Weaker players are gonna dabble into a world of hurt trying to play Ibuki. Unless she's getting tons of bullshit or has hidden potential of bullshit that can be explored, she's not gonna do so well.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Sonikku Tilt:* Go watch Aruka play in 3s. He takes a bunch of risk and he does like a million random tap downs in a row to try and get a lucky low parry. Ibuki is a mixup character that relied on a lot of close range pokes and ticks. She's going to fall prey to a lot of back dash and countless numbers of random Shoryu FADC Ultras. SF4 is too forgiving in terms of reversal window due to the absolute guard. She also has low life, so if you're not doing PERFECT block strings, say hello to random hits for Ibuki.
> 
> Weaker players are gonna dabble into a world of hurt trying to play Ibuki. Unless she's getting tons of bullshit or has hidden potential of bullshit that can be explored, she's not gonna do so well.



I see. I'm willing to get good with her though, as soon as I get my stick, lol. It just takes time and dedication. I'm willing to take alot of bad beats just to learn a couple/few new things.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 16, 2010)

im actually thinking about picking up El Fuerte. his 2nd ultra is a normal grab which is way more useful and easier to pull off than his first ultra. plus they made his normals much faster.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

When I first get SSFIV, I'm playing around with every new character before I play against anyone.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2010)

I still do not like the return of 'that beyotch'.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't think I'll play around with everyone.  I have a very good idea who I'd like to try out beforehand.  I'll be re-testing Ken to see how his improved fireball and Fierce Shoryuken's invincibility alter his game.  Then I'll be giving Guy a thorough testing- maybe a little Cody, too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Sonikku Tilt:* Go watch Aruka play in 3s. He takes a bunch of risk and he does like a million random tap downs in a row to try and get a lucky low parry. Ibuki is a mixup character that relied on a lot of close range pokes and ticks. She's going to fall prey to a lot of back dash and countless numbers of random Shoryu FADC Ultras. SF4 is too forgiving in terms of reversal window due to the absolute guard. She also has low life, so if you're not doing PERFECT block strings, say hello to random hits for Ibuki.
> 
> Weaker players are gonna dabble into a world of hurt trying to play Ibuki. Unless she's getting tons of bullshit or has hidden potential of bullshit that can be explored, she's not gonna do so well.


Aruka, Higa, etc. all do that because that's how she played in 3S. To be fair half the 3S matches you watch involve the 2 players hovering outside each others low forward range tapping down. 

She probably will have a shit ton of straings that = free shoryus, but anyone competent is going to figure things like that out and leave holes to bait those/run anti back dash option selects, til they learn to respect.


----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahem, y'llo people? 

Q 

I ain't see anyone mention him in their post. 

Doesn't anyone else besides me want him in SSFIV? :33

pek pek


----------



## Daedus (Mar 16, 2010)

It'd be cool if he was, but the full roster has already been revealed.  You'll have to wait for the next sequel and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Violent-nin:* Depending on how things turn out with my experimentation with Cody, Dudley, and Deejay first. If I'm not feeling any of them, I'm gonna pick up Chun in Super.
> 
> Also to all Ibuki players in here...you're all in for a very rude awakening.
> 
> Also not playing a certain character cause X amount of people play that character too is stupid.



Simply put I like to be different mostly in almost all games, I don't really get much fun out of using a character that is overused. At the end of the day I play for fun, so while sometimes my choices aren't the best for the competitive scene because I'm going after a low tier character, it still usually provides me a lot of enjoyment using them which is all that matters right now.

But right now for SSFIV like I said I'm not sure what I'm doing for the competitive scene and all. Like you I'll be mostly experimenting with people. I may end up going after a lower tier character or for all I know I'll end up picking Sagat or Dudley and running with them....nothing is set in stone right now.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 16, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> When I first get SSFIV, I'm playing around with every new character before I play against anyone.



I'm gonna hop online for 2-3 matches and see who i run into. I would be surprise if the netcode is improved. I know vanilla sfiv couldn't run these new modes so i'm assuming online is slighty better..


----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2010)

Daedus said:


> It'd be cool if he was, but the full roster has already been revealed.  You'll have to wait for the next sequel and keep your fingers crossed.



Are you friggin serious? 

DAMMIT!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2010)

Full roster was decided last year.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

^True dat. Lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Simply put I like to be different mostly in almost all games, I don't really get much fun out of using a character that is overused. At the end of the day I play for fun, so while sometimes my choices aren't the best for the competitive scene because I'm going after a low tier character, it still usually provides me a lot of enjoyment using them which is all that matters right now.
> 
> But right now for SSFIV like I said I'm not sure what I'm doing for the competitive scene and all. Like you I'll be mostly experimenting with people. I may end up going after a lower tier character or for all I know I'll end up picking Sagat or Dudley and running with them....nothing is set in stone right now.



To each his own. I just don't see the "fun" in picking a character you particularly don't enjoy. Like for example you're really interested in Ibuki and her playstyle but not play her cause other people are playing. 

I really believe that to get better in fighting games or whatever you have find your niche. When you sit down and enjoy playing a said character just because you like the playstyle you will improve with leaps and bounds. That's not even mentioning you'll enjoy the game more.

I've read countless posts on scrubs talking about how they like Sagat as a character and his fireball game, but they won't play him cause he is "the best" or "a lot of people play him". Then they'll talk how much they don't enjoy the game and cry about tiers. It is pretty evident as to why they don't like the game...you're playing a character you don't even fully enjoy.

I think Balrog is a pretty weak character, but I still play him cause he's a very fun character. Plus I live in SoCal so there are like 10 million Balrogs here too.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2010)

I will probably end up trying out Cody and Ken when the game comes out. My interest in Cody has been increasing steadily and it would bring back some memories of playing him in Alpha 3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> To each his own. I just don't see the "fun" in picking a character you particularly don't enjoy. Like for example you're really interested in Ibuki and her playstyle but not play her cause other people are playing.
> 
> I really believe that to get better in fighting games or whatever you have find your niche. When you sit down and enjoy playing a said character just because you like the playstyle you will improve with leaps and bounds. That's not even mentioning you'll enjoy the game more.
> 
> ...



Like you said to each to his own, majority of people do things differently even if it's a slight difference. Like I said nothing for me is set in stone, to be honest I have no damn idea who I'll actually end up maining especially since the game isn't even out yet. Majority of the time in fighting games I get the most fun out using basically everyone, but I have a feeling for SSFIV I may not go that route.

How are you doing in the SoCal scene ranking and tournament wise? I haven't been to update with things going on in SoCal, been mostly following the progress of the Japanese players.

Either way I look forward to playing you, I'm sure you probably wipe the floor with me but I'll use it's the only way to get truly better.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm gonna play Dudley no matter how good/popular he is, just because he has fucking swagger.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm gonna play Dudley no matter how good/popular he is, just because he has fucking swagger.



Fair enough, you better hop on PS3 a few times so I can see your Dudley in action.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2010)

> I really believe that to get better in fighting games or whatever you have find your niche. When you sit down and enjoy playing a said character just because you like the playstyle you will improve with leaps and bounds. That's not even mentioning you'll enjoy the game more.


That's how I choose mains. I've never used Honda before this game, but I just really enjoy his playstyle in 4, and the satisfaction that comes from executing his moves and combos and mixups (and especially beating Sagats, Ryus, Akumas and Seths).  

In SF2 I mained Chun, in Alpha 2 I loved Gief and in 3 it was all about Rolento, in 3s I rolled Ryu, in CVS2 it was all about Eagle, etc. I have ideas as to who I may enjoy before playing a game, but I never know until I start to play and click with certain characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2010)

You'll find me on YT before long. Just search 'kokujin dudley sfiv', I go by Kokujin online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You'll find me on YT before long. Just search 'kokujin dudley sfiv', I go by Kokujin online.





You wish that was the case. 

No YT, has to be PSN matches or your not a gentleman as Dudley is.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2010)

360 is where most of my fellow Dutchies play on, plus PSN is shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> How are you doing in the SoCal scene ranking and tournament wise? I haven't been to update with things going on in SoCal, been mostly following the progress of the Japanese players.



I suck still.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I suck still.



Lies! 

Either way looking forward to playing you when SSFIV releases.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2010)

Corkscrew is gonna be the one to use, just like it was in 3S.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have Duy on my list, so he can house me for free. 
I'm also looking forward to playing against you, Violent-nin. 

It's the same way I feel about Sakura, I really like her character and her moveset and I just have fun playing her, even when I lose. I love her combo-ability and her mixups and resets, so fun. :ho

But Ibuki is also looking fun to me, with all her target combos and options and SJCs.
I've always liked Cody since the SFA3 days, just because of his character. And Makoto just looks plain fun. Dudley's a fuckin' beast though, so I just _have_ to try him, lol.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 16, 2010)

In the vid, he discusses the things that were accomplished with Super that weren't done for vanilla sfIV.  One of those things was fixing netplay.  Looks like you guys are getting your wish.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 17, 2010)

i didnt get how they botched online.

They need to bring back the old tournament mode from super street fighter 2. like have a time limit to join a tourney room. then have folks battle to the top. have match replays, or sit in on other matches while you wait for your own match to come up.

then have the mandatory arcade like rooms like in HD Remix.

then bring back world tour mode.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL @ Duy saying Rog is a weak character. Sim is a weak character!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 17, 2010)

Sakura is a weak character.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 17, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> LOL @ Duy saying Rog is a weak character. Sim is a weak character!



Yeah right, I've played Sims on xbox that have made me rage. But I'm generally bad again Sim, I sometimes lose my cool, or against Seth.

I cant say who I'm going to use because I haven't played with a character that suits my play style. I mean I like Cody as a character, but that doesnt mean I'm gonna be good with him, out of all the characters revealed I'm really like Adon, I feel like I can be comfortable with him.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 17, 2010)

ITT: We say our mains are weak characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2010)

Dudley needs invul on his SRKs, yo.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 17, 2010)

^Anything but that. I don't mind scrubs over-using him, but when they over-use him and use him the exact same way they use Ken? GTFO.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2010)

He has no fireball, so jump back hadoken is impossible.

Besides, you can't win using Dudley's SRKs anyway, he involves a lot of anticipation.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 17, 2010)

*@ setoshi:* No, Sim is a pretty weak character too.

*@ Chemistry:* Partially true.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2010)

So Duy, you gonna be able to go to any preview events?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> He has no fireball, so jump back hadoken is impossible.
> 
> Besides, you can't win using Dudley's SRKs anyway, he involves a lot of anticipation.



Most flow-chart Ken's I come across don't even do the jump back hadoken, just straight flaming SRK's everywhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2010)

Dudley's doesn't flame, though. Plus he's not blond or in a gi, so tards won't use him as much.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 17, 2010)

True. They just can't get enough of their Ken, for some odd reason.

Can someone tell me a good site to order a stick that ships to Canada? Amazon.ca doesn't have any good sticks when I search, and every stick on amazon.com says they are currently not shipping outside the US.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So Duy, you gonna be able to go to any preview events?



Probably not.

Just gonna wait for it to come out.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 17, 2010)

setoshi said:


> Yeah right, I've played Sims on xbox that have made me rage. But I'm generally bad again Sim, I sometimes lose my cool, or against Seth.


You just don't know how to fight him. He has no favorable matchups, no reliable moves on wakeup, especially not now with all the Oki OS bullshit.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 17, 2010)

dont mention ken in this thread please i hate that mo'fo now

fucking fire shoryuken


----------



## Daedus (Mar 17, 2010)

Funny that you should mention my main, Al.

Seriously, shoto-haters gonna hate.

Kara throw you whiners all day.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Just gonna wait for it to come out.


Ah, aight.


Biscuits said:


> You just don't know how to fight him. He has no favorable matchups, no reliable moves on wakeup, especially not now with all the Oki OS bullshit.


What about Sim vs. Sagat?


Daedus said:


> Funny that you should mention my main, Al.
> 
> Seriously, shoto-haters gonna hate.
> 
> Kara throw you whiners all day.



Ken hate is justified if you play(ed) online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2010)

I keep hearing the netcode will be improved from different sources so let's hope it's true.

*For anyone interested in joining the NF Super Street Fighter IV tournament here's the link.
*


I'll have the link in my sig, I won't spamming the link in a post in every thread though since that's just annoying for everyone including the mods and myself.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Ken hate is justified if you play(ed) online.



Only for a few weeks when the game first came out.  That would probably explain it.

Are we talking random SRK spam, or just the sheer amount of players online who main him?


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 17, 2010)

My Main is Vega and he is a strong character 

im pretty sure Guy is going to get butt raped by scrubs online tho. he's a ninja with fuckin converses.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> What about Sim vs. Sagat?



Sagat rapes Sim. Sagat can pretty much do anything he wants in that match up.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2010)

Really? Thought that was the only matchup where Sagat was at a disadvantage. xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Really? Thought that was the only matchup where Sagat was at a disadvantage. xD



Sagat's only bad matchup is against himself where it's a 6-4 matchup Sagat.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 17, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Sagat rapes Sim. Sagat can pretty much do anything he wants in that match up.



Its even or slightly in Sagat's favor. 

Sagat's worse matchup is Akuma. It's probably 6-4 Akuma. That's only in Japan though. Where all the Akuma's can do the Jab, Roundhouse Loop and work the Vortext on Sagat's wakeup.

You guys should look up Momochi and Tokido vs Mago and the other Sagat's at Godsgarden 2. That tourney was probably the best I've seen anyone play 4.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Really? Thought that was the only matchup where Sagat was at a disadvantage. xD



Back in the days yes, but Sagats have learned to outcamp Dhalsims.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 18, 2010)

yogaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 18, 2010)

i'm gonna noob the hell out of juri and halakan.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2010)

You know, I've been reading threads about one last character yet to be revealed, but it appears killedbydoorknob already found out before us. His name seems to be Halakan. Ono confirmed it, it's in the blog.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Uh, you mean Hakan right? The guy that was officially revealed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 18, 2010)

Tilt is just mocking the guy who posted above him.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Consider me wooshed.  I read it as Hakan.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 19, 2010)

something about a fighter who can squirt buckets of oil on him just.....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2010)

Any word on Ducking upper FADC Rolling Thunder? Or SSB FADC?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking forward to playng Juri, she seems awesome.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Any word on Ducking upper FADC Rolling Thunder? Or SSB FADC?



Off topic but HOLY SHIT! NUJABES DIED??!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah... 26th of February, car accident on the day Japan was hit with the 7.0 earthquake. I started a memorial pimping service in his honour.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 19, 2010)

WOW....speechless, of all the people...RIP Seba Jun...dude was a fuckin genius...I'll be makng new stick art dedicated to him...


----------



## pixelnick (Mar 19, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Any word on Ducking upper FADC Rolling Thunder? Or SSB FADC?



i remember seeing a vid where if you fadc'd the last hit on ex ssb you can cancel into a full corkscrew cross.

no clue on ducking upper fadc


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2010)

I am now to the point where I cannot play Bison without the stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2010)

pixelnick said:


> i remember seeing a vid where if you fadc'd the last hit on ex ssb you can cancel into a full corkscrew cross.
> 
> no clue on ducking upper fadc



I'd prefer 2 EX over 3 EX, but still.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2010)

Dirty Bull is officially the worst Ultra ever. I know that it does a ton of stun damage but still.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 19, 2010)

i honestly think that dirty bull ultra is a nice one for balrog.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2010)

But did you see the minute damage it did


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2010)

It's all about the Stun. And it still beats both of Guile's ultra's.

Also, god damn the final moment of this Ryu vs. Ken match:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3msFens2C0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 19, 2010)

Hellion said:


> But did you see the minute damage it did



It caters to Balrog's play like hell. imo.

His other ultra does nice damage but be honest, if u playin someone good how frequently are you gonna land that shit for full damage? Its almost only connected after a headbutt and by then it does shit damage anyways.

With how much pressure Balrog can dish out once he's in his groove, I imagine you'll get this grab to connect quite often hence the little damage. Then Balrog never had like a crossup(he dont need one lol) but with this grab shit like what happened in the posted vid will be seen alot. u try to stuff him only to get ultra grabbed. it'll do the same shit damage of a tacked on Ultra I, but u get bonus Stun damage.

People will mix it up with normal grabs on wake up. Folks will be scared to try to option select at all. 

It seems to be more for aggressive Balrog but it still seems to fit very nice into turtling balrog....which is scary. Its like if Brog is ahead in life and has meter, ur fucked. one fuckup in your links/combo = ultra. 

This is just my thought on it. I don't know how the tourney scene will see this shit. 

DUY WHAT YOU THINK!?!

*EDIT:* DAYUM!!! Ryu's 2nd Ultra hurts like fuckin hell. THE SOUND MUTE KILLS ME. that vid was awesome. the dudley and brog was nice too.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

I seriously lol'ed irl at the end of that Ken vs Ryu match.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2010)

I watched the ending over and over. It was just like shit from a grealy animated/choreographed fight scene. But it's refreshing to see actually skilled players use the chars in a demo, rather than retards that press one button. The dude ULed some other vids as well. If you look at the Makoto vs. Fei Long it reveals some important things. Hayate -> Karakusa is possible in the corner, and Fei Long can use his Counter Ultra after Makoto's KArakusa before she gets the chance to land a hit, so that interrupts their flow.

And the GT Vid about Hakan makes him look interesting as well, besides the humour factor.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

Who needs practice?

<<<<< I do.  So many failed FADC > Ultra and plain Focus to Ultra. 

I'll hit you up for some games after I knock off the rust LayZ. Horrible on my part lol.


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2010)

> It's all about the Stun. And it still beats both of Guile's ultra's.



Nah man. After seeing that new Gameplay vid it's official. Guile's U2 is awesome. That shit is both fast and safe on block (does sick chip damage on top of that). This adds to his game a lot. In the corner you're getting pressure. Mid screen you're getting punished on whifs and reaction. And if it is fast enough, U2 may even be able to link > Ultra.

That vid showed a lot of other good things for Guile, too. Exactly what I was thinking when Mr. Wizard's thoughts were out and how a non-Guile player wouldn't notice minute details. Faster recovery on FK? Check. More range/better hit box on normals? Check. And unless Guy has Seth like damage, higher damage output? Check. Super is going to be fun


----------



## Daedus (Mar 19, 2010)

The SRK spam near the end made me cringe, but other than that it was great match.  I really like the visual aesthetic on Ken's U2.  It looks a lot more usable than his alternative.

Also: Dudley is a *fucking* beast.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 19, 2010)

> It caters to Balrog's play like hell. imo.


Agreed. Should be scary.

If anyone thinks that it isn't potentially an amazing tool, then they aren't very strategic in their play or game planning. Do you know the kind of damage you can do to someone if you dizzy them and have a couple bars of EX? 

Also, it allows for hella mindgames. Throughout the course of a match, your opponent should already be thinking about the possible overhead, sweeps, and trying not to get outpoked by Rog's retarded c. jab, etc. Now you have to worry about getting caught by a throw ultra and being dizzied. Balrog's FAs and tick set-ups just got way deadlier. 

It adds all kinds of layers and possibilities, and does more damage than the juggle-scaled U1 in SF4 anyways (and juggled ults/ults in general will be doing less damage as it is in SSF4).


> People will mix it up with normal grabs on wake up. Folks will be scared to try to option select at all.


Exactly. I am probably going to hate Rog even more now. I just hope that Honda's grab ult is faster than Rog's.  


> EDIT: DAYUM!!! Ryu's 2nd Ultra hurts like fuckin hell. THE SOUND MUTE KILLS ME. that vid was awesome. the dudley and brog was nice too.


Ryu better not get easy ways to land that shit, considering all the fucking damage it does. :S

Have a link to the Guile vid you are referring to, del?

EDIT: Nm. They're all here:


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakan and slide while he charges his focus attack, also the SSF4 dojo edition is whack I am just gonna buy it at gamestop, and get the OST whenever it comes out


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2010)

Rog's U2 is not very good from what I heard. It is easily jumped out on reaction unlike Gief's U1.

A lot of you are talking about how it is a great mixup tool and that it adds greatly to Rog's offense. While it may add something, you LOSE waaaaaay too much compared to U1.

Correct me if I'm wrong but the U2 is a 720 therefore the only way to do it is off a dash, Focus crumple, pre-buffered in between moves or jump-in. It is humanly impossible to do a standing 720 regularly. At Mid level to Upper level play it is VERY easy to push Rog back and defend against his "rushdown". Rog cannot really rush down anyone except for a few cases like against Sim at close range. Rog's strong point is in his counter pokes and mid to close range zoning. I do not see any kind of way to land his U2 without doing something scrubby like wakeup Ultra.

Rog cannot pressure his jump-in 720 like Gief does. Gief has a crossup and an extremely powerful close game pressure game, whereas Rog does not. His only close game mixup game is massive c.Jabs, Throws, Counter Hit s.Roundhouse to stuff OS Throw attempts, and Counter Hitting pokes. There is no room in his weak mixup game to do something like a 720. 

You can probably do something like tick c.Jabs into 720 when given the chance, but like I said, from what I heard it is really easy to jump out of the 720.

His 720 is not going to be threatening because as mentioned earlier Rog's strong point is counter poking and turtling. A 720 move doesn't really add much to that gameplay and range. I can see something happening after a Dash from a blocked FA, but then the FA has to the Level 2. Also it's pretty safe to jump out of.

Everyone is also talking about how his U1 sucks compared to the U2 simply cause it does almost as much as the U2 without the Stun. You must've forgotten the importance of the U1.

1. Guaranteed damage when you want to use it after Headbutt.
2. Shuts down fireball games. Watch Maeda Taison.
3. Shuts down close range Focus.
4. Shuts down moves that can be Reversaled by it.
5. Guaranteed corner positioning when landed.

U2 can't do any of those. The only thing it gives is a weak mixup option and a high stun when landed. Yay.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 20, 2010)

Everything Duy said. Apparently none of you have seen Maeda Taison or Keno play.

Also, Jump in MP, land, ultra 2 lol.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2010)

Boss will like this vid 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Uq_mYt6OY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Boss will like this vid
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Uq_mYt6OY[/YOUTUBE]



nice vid. is it me or does Fei long do more damage now. his U2 seems to do more damage than his U1. it actually seems useful. Fei might be getting some play time this go round.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 20, 2010)

Holy fuck I'm really liking Adon, he's looking great.

Anyone noticed Saga's lk is now two hits?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2010)

setoshi said:


> Holy fuck I'm really liking Adon, he's looking great.
> 
> Anyone noticed Saga's lk is now two hits?



Yeah I saw that too. Those counter Ultra's may be good once you know a players rhythm.  Fei's came out of no where. I also like how Makoto's English VA sounds really close to her Japanese counterpart during her Ultra.

Also Adon IS looking good. "Rest in Peace"


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 20, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Rog's U2 is not very good from what I heard. It is easily jumped out on reaction unlike Gief's U1.
> 
> A lot of you are talking about how it is a great mixup tool and that it adds greatly to Rog's offense. While it may add something, you LOSE waaaaaay too much compared to U1.
> 
> ...



this is y i called u out lol. good stuff.

we'll see.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Yeah I saw that too. Those counter Ultra's may be good once you know a players rhythm. * Fei's came out of no where. *I also like how Makoto's English VA sounds really close to her Japanese counterpart during her Ultra.
> 
> Also Adon IS looking good. "Rest in Peace"



Definitely wasn't from outta nowhere, the player knew that st.Fierce was coming...it always comes, lol.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2010)

Ah. Didn't know you could jump out of it on reaction. Looks like it'll be a slightly easier to land, way less damaging raging demon.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Boss will like this vid
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Uq_mYt6OY[/YOUTUBE]


I liked it cause the guy who was playing was pretty good. So can Makoto always land her ultra from that grab or can a counter ultra like Fei or Cammy's interrupt it?


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 20, 2010)

omg im gonna love Guy. thank god i've been playing with akuma for a while. i usually only do charge characters on this 360. the analog isn't that bad after a while. but damn the buttons.

ffs....ibuki vs. c.viper vid was uploaded on that same youtube channel....1. Vipers ultra is just way over the top. but i like how its combo'd into. 2. Ibuki is a fuckin beast. last 2 rounds were sick. sooo much she can do.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I liked it cause the guy who was playing was pretty good. So can Makoto always land her ultra from that grab or can a counter ultra like Fei or Cammy's interrupt it?



If Makoto's is armor-breaking Fei is fucked.

But more important is the confirmation of Makoto's touch of death shit in the corner, at least on Fei. He's gonna be even more of a bitch than before. xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I liked it cause the guy who was playing was pretty good. So can Makoto always land her ultra from that grab or can a counter ultra like Fei or Cammy's interrupt it?



Makoto can always follow up after the Karakusa command throw. The only reason Fei Long got the Counter Ultra off was because he just did it for the hell of it hoping Makoto would fuck up the link, in which she did.

I watched a bunch of those match videos that were recently released. Ibuki seems to be pretty alright as of right now. Kinda hard to determine in her match againt Viper cause the Viper wasn't very top notch with the mixups, but I did notice Ibuki beating out EX Seismo with her hopkick which is good shit for Ibuki. I wanna see that hopkick utilized more cause it was a great counter poke for Shoto c.Forward in 3s. Oh, she is also having problems with her chain combo on Viper a few times. The ender to her chain was whiffing a lot on Viper when she crouched. This could be character specific but it would hurt Ibuki a lot if this applied to a majority of the cast.

The Cody videos were pretty bleh. I wanted to see more of his normal being used and more Anti-Airs, but I didn't get any of that. Deejay looks great right now though, the video kinda rekindled my interest for Deejay in SSF4. It is such a shame he lost the crumple off the EX Kicks though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

DJ with crumple on EX Kicks + Non-shitty input U2 would be boss.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> omg im gonna love Guy. thank god i've been playing with akuma for a while. i usually only do charge characters on this 360. the analog isn't that bad after a while. but damn the buttons.
> 
> ffs....ibuki vs. c.viper vid was uploaded on that same youtube channel....1. Vipers ultra is just way over the top. but i like how its combo'd into. 2. Ibuki is a fuckin beast. last 2 rounds were sick. sooo much she can do.



Playing with that 360 pad


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Man, I posted a lot of vids.


----------



## pixelnick (Mar 20, 2010)

edit: well that didnt work..

theres a new vid of t.hawk vs bison up on that guys youtube page.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 20, 2010)

Juri is really starting to spark my interest. I wonder if that EX dive kick is the only (good) way to combo into her second ultra...


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2010)

Chunners vid 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jKzf_AdekA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Already posted that one.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 20, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Playing with that 360 pad



Dammit i KNOW lol. i had a fightpad but somehow that shit started glitching fuckin madkatz

i might invest in an arcade stick since ive been stackin paper lately  but its not like i go to any arcades or local tournies or anything so i've been managing tho i really wish i could be more consistent in my links.

i was finally able to do fei longs hard trial 4 last night  twice

and yeaaah DeeJay is lookin so like throwback deejay. i'll be picking him up wit his air forces.

i swear i will be playing hard with a multitude of characters.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Already posted that one.



See what happens when you post a tl;dw post


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't be an ungrateful little bitch, mo'fucka.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2010)

Not ungrateful just didn't expect you to post ALL the vids from that channel lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> See what happens when you post a tl;dw post



rep for lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Not ungrateful just didn't expect you to post ALL the vids from that channel lol



A real gentleman is always thorough.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like Dee Jay is basically his ST counterpart...I ams happy.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 20, 2010)

Bushin Musou Renge.

That tears it, after seeing those videos I'm definitely maining Guy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 20, 2010)

yo when Guy ran off the stage at the end of the round 1 i said i'm maining him. (but i said i'm maining vega, akuma, deejay, and cody too so whatever im not maining anyone. i'm just beastin wit em all.).

number one pad player homie. come see me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2010)

Wait whaaaa...

Is Dudley like on major plus frames after the MGB or did that Abel just not want to block nor press buttons?

Guy still looks like ass.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone wants some on PSN?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 20, 2010)

I would, but my PS3 is out of commission. Anyone on PC? =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2010)

Get that PS3 fixed already Chem.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 20, 2010)

Cannot be fixed anymore. I has to get a new one @_@


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Just take one of your brother's.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Cannot be fixed anymore. I has to get a new one @_@





ETA of new PS3?

Ok I'm requesting a bit of help in finding fight stick, while this will be my first fight stick money is no option (let's not get too crazy).

So if anyone could link me to good fight sticks available either online or at EB games or anywhere please feel free.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 20, 2010)

TE-S


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 20, 2010)

This should do you nicely



OOOOR....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> TE-S





IronFist Alchemist said:


> This should do you nicely
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOR....



Much appreciated Chem and Iron.

I'm assuming those sticks are generally one of the more expensive sticks around which is good cause I want this stick to last me a while.

*Dumb question* Is there like an average life span of fight sticks before they start getting really bad to the point you'll need to find a new one?

I'm highly considering the SFIV TE stick you guys linked, I'll definitely go for that if nothing else pops as good or better.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Considering that the hardware is intended for arcade usages, which means they get a lot of abuse, they tend to last a good long while. The matt plastic on the TE scratches easily, though.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 20, 2010)

All of these ones mentioned should last longer than we'll all be playing SSFIV. If not, they are really really easy to replace parts for. TEs have basically become the standard when it comes to sticks, unless one prefers otherwise.

Simply, those are the best sticks on the market right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

It's a bitch to remove the buttons, though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 20, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> TE-S





IronFist Alchemist said:


> This should do you nicely
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOR....



*@Those Amazon links:* At the bottom, it says they currently can only be shipped within the U.S., what gives? /confused

Those videos were amazing, this game will be amazing. Everything is just amazing. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2010)

Fair enough.

I remember reading that as well on SRK but my mind went blank on that for a bit.

Either way thanks everyone for their help, if anyone else any more information on sticks or anything feel free to let me know.

I'll probably go after the SFIV TE stick.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2010)

Marvel vs.Capcom TE sticks, are $99 at Gamestop in store only


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Marvel vs.Capcom TE sticks, are $99 at Gamestop in store only



How do they rank up as far as quality goes compared to the SFIV TE sticks?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 21, 2010)

Same exact thing except with MvC art
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL8eij_TC-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2010)

Cheap arcade sticks are fucking worthless, though. Seriously, if you want to play fighting games for several years then invest in a decent quality one. And 100 bucks is actually very cheap. Before that, you either had to get lucky with finding a Hori Real Arcade Pro and mod it yourself with Sanwa/Seimitsu, or get a custom stick built that'd easily run you over 250.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 21, 2010)

It'll be worth the investment.  I'm definitely buying the MvC2 one given the chance.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Cheap arcade sticks are fucking worthless, though. Seriously, if you want to play fighting games for several years then invest in a decent quality one. *And 100 bucks is actually very cheap.* Before that, you either had to get lucky with finding a Hori Real Arcade Pro and mod it yourself with Sanwa/Seimitsu, or get a custom stick built that'd easily run you over 250.



i don't think so. not in this economy. i rather just keep getting cheap sticks if i can find them. it might add up costing more than just paying 100 dollars for a good stick now but i just don't have the money.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2010)

Then, ya know, get a job and save up?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 21, 2010)

I was proven wrong:  I thought the turkey voice from Fei Long is the same one from the Jap VA.  Seem the american VA also does his own version of the Turkey voice.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Same exact thing except with MvC art
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL8eij_TC-o[/YOUTUBE]




Thanks Hellion, if the sticks are the exact same quality wise then I think I may go after the MvC TE stick after all because of that sexy artwork.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 21, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Then, ya know, get a job and save up?



I do have a job, wtf. I just need my money for food and rent and stuff. I don't have time to buy 100 dollar arcade sticks when they used to cost 20 not that long ago. Sadly the video game community has become like the economy life style where controllers are far more overpriced than they ever were before.


----------



## Akira (Mar 21, 2010)

That's so true lol, most of my non gaming friends were appalled I spent £130 on an arcade stick.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 21, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> I do have a job, wtf. I just need my money for food and rent and stuff. I don't have time to buy 100 dollar arcade sticks when they used to cost 20 not that long ago. Sadly the video game community has become like the economy life style where controllers are far more overpriced than they ever were before.



The hell...when were Arcade Sticks $20?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks Hellion, if the sticks are the exact same quality wise then I think I may go after the MvC TE stick after all because of that sexy artwork.



I have the same stick. Played with both the MvC and SFIV sticks and felt no difference.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

Not even normal controllers are $20.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I have the same stick. Played with both the MvC and SFIV sticks and felt no difference.



Sounds good to me then. Looks like I'll have to get it from the Capcom site but first need to get a credit card. :sweat


----------



## delirium (Mar 21, 2010)

Arcade sticks used to be that cheap, but they were janky as fuck. I still have a wireless one that was around 30-40.. But again, janky as fuck. Which brings us to:



> ...Before that, you either had to get lucky with finding a Hori Real Arcade Pro and mod it yourself with Sanwa/Seimitsu, or get a custom stick built that'd easily run you over 250.



Pretty much, this. The reason it's "cheap" is because they've gone through the trouble of putting a quality stick that's over half the price it would have cost otherwise through modding.

Not wanting to buy the TE is cool. Some cats just aren't going to be that dedicated towards the game and won't need to drop a bill like that. But if you're going to break in enough cheap sticks that you'll end up spending more than the TE costs then all that "saving" you were supposedly doing just ends up being wasted paper.

You don't have to drop all that cash at once. Just need a proper saving method. Set aside 15-25 every pay check and in a month or 2 you got yourself the cash for the TE. 15 is definitely manageable.

Again don't buy the TE if you're not going to need it or put that much into the game. But don't fool yourself into thinking it's more cost effective to buy a bunch of cheap sticks, either.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> I do have a job, wtf. I just need my money for food and rent and stuff. I don't have time to buy 100 dollar arcade sticks when they used to cost 20 not that long ago. Sadly the video game community has become like the economy life style where controllers are far more overpriced than they ever were before.


Quality sticks never cost 20. Shit sticks do. If you can afford a 20-40 stick now, then just save that paper over three months and then buy it. Hell, look on ebay and shit and maybe you'll get lucky with a cheap one.


Akira said:


> That's so true lol, most of my non gaming friends were appalled I spent ?130 on an arcade stick.



No, it's not. The only cheap ass sticks like that were poor ass quality designed to make money off of dumb kids like those DBZ sticks for PS2. Arcade-quality sticks have always been expensive.

@Della: Truth.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 22, 2010)

I had to buy a SE and mod it cuz I was too impatient to wait for TE when they were limited in supply, now they're all over the fucking place. FML


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2010)

heh, I was rocking my Hrap2 with my inpin converter for months until I ran into the Marvel TE stick at GS. I decided to just cop that ish on the spot.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 22, 2010)

. no arcades around me or nothing. my friends aren't THAT into fighters like me. whats the fuckin point in droppin a benjamin on an arcade stick.

shitty internet connection @ my folk house, cant do GGPO, xbox live  be disconnecting or stay wit some lag....it aint worth it in my eyes right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2010)

SO don't play fighting games and stay outta this thread. :3


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> . no arcades around me or nothing. my friends aren't THAT into fighters like me. whats the fuckin point in droppin a benjamin on an arcade stick.
> 
> shitty internet connection @ my folk house, cant do GGPO, xbox live  be disconnecting or stay wit some lag....it aint worth it in my eyes right now.



Find a scene? You live in ATL, home of FR, they've got to have some kinda scene there.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> SO don't play fighting games and stay outta this thread. :3



fuck u 



bbq sauce said:


> Find a scene? You live in ATL, home of FR, they've got to have some kinda scene there.



i kno right. ugh. i'll check srk region boards or something.

and yall check the new info on characters on srk. YAY to Vega U1 being the fucking shit now. Hits on the way up and goes thru shit.

THawk has *1200* hp omg. apparently he still has that retarded tick throw game fuck.

Guy is apparently lookin better than folks thought. Dont doubt the ninja. EX Tatsu almost= EX Messiah.

DeeJay lookin like a poor mans Guile.  get off the reefer and rap and get a govt job black folks.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

What the fuck dude, I had no idea I had Dan's alt costume when I bought the shoryu pack so long ago!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like you should be maining Hakan, Joe.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been saying how I was going to alt or main him, if the gameplay felt as right as it looked. Also, this may have decided it for me:



And I always love Vega, and he seems more playable, and T. Hawk is looking fun, so...we'll see how the play feels for each.


----------



## Akira (Mar 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> No, it's not. The only cheap ass sticks like that were poor ass quality designed to make money off of dumb kids like those DBZ sticks for PS2. Arcade-quality sticks have always been expensive.



I meant I agree that they are overpriced, my mistake.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2010)

jkingler said:


> I've been saying how I was going to alt or main him, if the gameplay felt as right as it looked. Also, this may have decided it for me:
> 
> 
> 
> And I always love Vega, and he seems more playable, and T. Hawk is looking fun, so...we'll see how the play feels for each.



That was retarded. XD

And fuck Vega.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2010)

my friends a pretty good vega player. probably the best i've seen yet. I can't touch the dude with any chars i use even the ones i'm good at. Usually Vega players online are the easiest to beat compared to dudes in the arcade but my friend.....fuck he is strictly narcissistic!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2010)

Well playing online and offline two completely different things except 5 bar connection ;p. I really do pray they boost the online connection cause it will be that much more enjoyable to play the game!.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2010)

But then your win-rate'll drop due to lack of lag tactics, son.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2010)

lag tactics are a bitch in DOA4. That game has shitty netcode.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 24, 2010)

LO F'N L


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 24, 2010)

aw Heeeell naw.

Thats hilarious

where da fuck is my : ryoma?!


----------



## Barry. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hellion said:


> LO F'N L



Yeah, the designers were having fun making this game lol.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 24, 2010)

No matter how much people bitch about the SF4 series that can't deny that the developers are actually listening to the community


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 24, 2010)

can someone tell justin wong to do a demo on guy, juri, and cody


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 24, 2010)

Tears said:


> Well playing online and offline two completely different things except 5 bar connection ;p. I really do pray they boost the online connection cause it will be that much more enjoyable to play the game!.



Actually, I can still feel a difference, even with a 5 bar match.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 24, 2010)

Check it out.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2010)

Makoto is insane, I have to play her.

Duds doesn't do a lot of damage, only seen one combo above 400 in that video with him, but there was a max damage combo that was also above 400 so that's at least 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2010)

Considering the mix-ups and combo's he has, I'm fine with a 300 damage combo without meter.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 24, 2010)

Dan is a beast?!  This doesn't even.....


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 24, 2010)

Gay the stun must be off. I wanted to see how much stun Makoto's shit did.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2010)

I just want a stun meter like in 3S.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 24, 2010)

I went to gamestop and the MvC TE Stick was NOT goin for 90/99. shit was 140. What the fuck man. who said this? i'm somewhat frustrated now. finally said just do it too. whats up wit the deal Hellion?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 24, 2010)

If this release is anything like last year, expect arcade stick prices to not be as cheap as they are now. Better order your extra parts right now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 24, 2010)

Bah, the Ibuki combo hardly looks like it's worth doing.

:\


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 24, 2010)

WHERE DEY SELLIN IT FOR 99


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> I went to gamestop and the MvC TE Stick was NOT goin for 90/99. shit was 140. What the fuck man. who said this? i'm somewhat frustrated now. finally said just do it too. whats up wit the deal Hellion?



Guess they lowered the price for a limited time only. It was $99 last time I checked around early March.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah what Heat said, I got mine in late Feburary, and so did someone else on here IIRC


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Yeah what Heat said, I got mine in late Feburary, and *so did someone else on here IIRC*



That was me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 24, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> That was me.






okay.  i'll suck it up and cop it @ 140...fuck


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2010)

Makoto's combo's are freaking ridiculous. They deal so much damage and they're really easy to execute. No fair


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 24, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> okay.  i'll suck it up and cop it @ 140...fuck



Just be glad you didn't buy a stick at $120 only to have the price drop to $80 one week later.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 24, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> okay.  i'll suck it up and cop it @ 140...fuck



Why don't you just wait for one of the SSF4 sticks


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Makoto's combo's are freaking ridiculous. They deal so much damage and they're really easy to execute. No fair



At least i won't have to look at ryu and ken's ugly asses online as much anymore.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 24, 2010)

Of course it did a lot of damage...

She just burned a full Super Meter and an Ultra meter to do it.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 25, 2010)

fuck yes to ex ruffian > u1 for cody :3


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 25, 2010)

setoshi said:


> fuck yes to ex ruffian > u1 for cody :3



Only works on standing opponents though...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 25, 2010)

Makoto and Juri are gonna be deadly in this game


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Violent-Nin, if you still lookin for sticks, I found this link on SRK, hope you find it useful.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 25, 2010)

Game intro.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvysZuF84qU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Some anime-ish cutscenes.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi547Gqf98c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Hey Violent-Nin, if you still lookin for sticks, I found this link on SRK, hope you find it useful.



Very much appreciated IFA.

They really should bring back some of the old school music and stages in Super but oh well, at least their doing majority of what the community asked for.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 25, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Why don't you just wait for one of the SSF4 sticks



why? are they any different or more cost effective?

and lol @ throw back street fighter intro ref. they should have had Cody knock the shit out of some black dude and then have the camera pan up to some skyscraper with Street Fighter 4 written on it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 25, 2010)

Love all the new characters however never played 3 much so I doubt I will use them at all.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 25, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Love all the new characters however never played 3 much so I doubt I will use them *at all.*



because its so much fun using the same 5 characters over and over?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2010)

And good, stay away from Dudley. He's mine.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 25, 2010)

Guile's shades.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 25, 2010)

He looks even more badass when he's getting his ass beat.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 25, 2010)

kay so i gots a MvC TE fight stick....wheres da profit? i guess i just go to practice and start failing at trials?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2010)

Just start up slow and get your muscle memory up to snuff. Trick is to repeat motions over and over again, speeding up slightly with time. Before long they don't require active thought to do, which is where you wanna go. Good excercizes are, with inputs turned on, 10/25/50 various inputs on BOTH sides, and not stopping until you get them exactly right.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 25, 2010)

sweet. will get to it after work.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just start up slow and get your muscle memory up to snuff. Trick is to repeat motions over and over again, speeding up slightly with time. Before long they don't require active thought to do, which is where you wanna go. Good excercizes are, with inputs turned on, 10/25/50 various inputs on BOTH sides, and not stopping until you get them exactly right.



Thanks for the tip. 

I'm still having some trouble getting some combos down but I have been getting better as of late.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2010)

Patience, Perseverance, Persistence, Discipline and Determination.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 25, 2010)

The only thing I can't do on the stick is cammy's tiger knee cannon spike


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm waiting for my mom to get paid so she can get a stick for me lol. I hate not having a job.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 26, 2010)

this is hard.

any links on  finger positioning and what not? its one thing to have ur finger on one button when practicing a move....but when u go to trial and try to mix shit its a whole new damn game. feels like im moving towards arthritis.

how do yall grab and Focus. easiest for me has just been to just use one finger to press em both (index and middle finger .

shoryuken into shinkuu hadoken lol. failed.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

I play using my index, middle and ringfinger, and my thumb. Though the first thing you gotta check if you've got your buttons set up right. Top is LP, MP, HP and bottom is LK, MK, HK. Some settings switch this up, so ye.

I personally use my index and middle fingers for FA and index and thumb for grabs.

But like I said, take it slow. If you rush things you'll just end up with shitty execution and that hurts you no matter what. Good thing about sticks is that it's easy to get into the rhythm of links and such, so ye.

There are also other techniques you might not know.  Seems like a decent guide, at least in my eyes. It's 3S focussed but it goes for SFIV as well, aswell as many other fighting games.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 26, 2010)

You think they'll release a "femme fatale" styled fightstick for SSFIV?


Probably relevant to Violent-nin's interests.

Also:  would this be worth it?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

I sure fucking hope not. That shit is ugly as hell, plus we already got our dosage of female fuckin' fail in the new intro... god that shit sucks.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 26, 2010)

What do you think about the Hori stick?(link in previous post)  Is it a good deal?  I'll buy that shit up tomorrow if that's the case.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah im slowing down. im starting to see how it works now. 

taking it slow ....im training with akuma and i was able to get his tatsu>HPshoryu>FA>flaming hadoken almost consistent.....from one side of the screen. the other side is shit lol. I'm just gonna do what you originally said and read thru that link. thanks bruh.

when u beast with a pad then turn into fuckin shit on a stick u inherently want to hurry up and get ur tight status back.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 26, 2010)

The new panel by panel cut-scenes really piss me off.  Did they not have the money, or time to give us a 30 second long animated sequence?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

Daedus said:


> What do you think about the Hori stick?(link in previous post)  Is it a good deal?  I'll buy that shit up tomorrow if that's the case.


I'm not too big on the HORI lay-out, personally. The start button placement is a bitch. TE all the way, nyikku.


Wu Fei said:


> yeah im slowing down. im starting to see how it works now.


Gdgd.


Wu Fei said:


> taking it slow ....im training with akuma and i was able to get his tatsu>HPshoryu>FA>flaming hadoken almost consistent.....from one side of the screen. the other side is shit lol. I'm just gonna do what you originally said and read thru that link. thanks bruh.


HAha, yeah. I'm a lot better with Boxer on the right-side of the screen as well because I haven't practiced any charge execution with him. Course he's ez-mode and can win with just his normals, but still. Challenge mode is actually a good way to get in things... just don't get frustrated on the third and fourth ones. xD


Wu Fei said:


> when u beast with a pad then turn into fuckin shit on a stick u inherently want to hurry up and get ur tight status back.


Haha, the transition from pad to stick usually takes a month or so... depending on effort and how used to the pad a player is, I think. But once you start to vibe with it, you'll notice how a stick has more potential than a pad, even as a casual player.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 26, 2010)

Daedus said:


> What do you think about the Hori stick?(link in previous post)  Is it a good deal?  I'll buy that shit up tomorrow if that's the case.



That Hori stick is BUNS! DON'T DO IT! I brought the exact same one back in '07 for VF5 (not knowing any better) and it's hard as fuck to mod, if you gun buy a stick, might as well pay for the top quality shit.

AVOID AT ALL COST!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2010)

Lemme make you guys a video.

Excuse me if it sucks in terms of tutorial. I'm just gonna make it real quick.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> That Hori stick is BUNS! DON'T DO IT! I brought the exact same one back in '07 for VF5 (not knowing any better) and it's hard as fuck to mod, if you gun buy a stick, might as well pay for the top quality shit.
> 
> AVOID AT ALL COST!



Or, ya know, just pay less than you would for the HRAP with the Madcatz TE.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2010)

Hope it helps.

Didn't really think things through, I just told my girlfriend to hold the camera as I winged it. Also yea...I look dirty today. I did nothing but stayed home with the girlfriend.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 26, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> That Hori stick is BUNS! DON'T DO IT! I brought the exact same one back in '07 for VF5 (not knowing any better) and it's hard as fuck to mod, if you gun buy a stick, might as well pay for the top quality shit.
> 
> AVOID AT ALL COST!



The new ones, which are the HRAP 3 SA, use all sanwa parts, no hori parts at all. Sanwa parts are 50x more reliable than horis, so you probably dont need to mod it at all unless you want semitsus or something. Not to mention it's very well built.

However if you do want to mod it, enjoy soldering ._.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 26, 2010)

This dude was asking about the EX2 stick, which is a GARBAGE stick, the price may look "sexy" but there's a reason for that, lol...

I own like 20 sticks now (including the HRAP3SA)...I think I have a problem 

But this stick will forever be my baby! 



Mashiba....



> Hope it helps.
> 
> Didn't really think things through, I just told my girlfriend to hold the camera as I winged it. Also yea...I look dirty today. I did nothing but stayed home with the girlfriend.



WHY DO YOU HAVE ALPHA ANTHOLOGY ON THE FLOOR LIKE THAT?!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hope it helps.
> 
> Didn't really think things through, I just told my girlfriend to hold the camera as I winged it. Also yea...I look dirty today. I did nothing but stayed home with the girlfriend.



Ryu doesn't have Denjin anymore, Duy. xD


----------



## Daedus (Mar 26, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hope it helps.
> 
> Didn't really think things through, I just told my girlfriend to hold the camera as I winged it. Also yea...I look dirty today. I did nothing but stayed home with the girlfriend.



Very informative.  Thanks for going through the effort.

I don't suppose you could physically explain option select?  I still have no idea what people are talking about when they try to explain that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

It basically means that you put in two inputs, and depending on the circumstances the game engine will choose which it uses.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2010)

Basic option select. hold down back and do Jab + Short (Low Punch + Low kick) since Short gets priority over jab, you'll get a crouch short or a tech throw.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 26, 2010)

thats the only one i hear of. are the other optionselect character/matchup specific or something?

And Thanks alot Duy for da vid.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2010)

For people in the UK: 

77 pounds is half the usual price. Just as a heads up. 

P.S. US Heads: You can get 30% off from that site on certain products if you use PAXEAST as your confirmation code. (Source: )


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

Stick is retardedly expensive over the pond. They're usually better off importing it from Holland, where it's only 110 Euro.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2010)

*@ Hangatýr:* Hahahahha, it's a habit I have. I spin the stick a lot during animations to loosen tension in my wrist. It helps me cool down during matches and whatnot. I guess it's kinda like why people like to drum their buttons during Supers even though it does nothing, lol.

Yea you guys are welcome. I don't have a tripod or anything so I can only make some videos when my girlfriend is over to help me. 

I can try to explain some option selects here and I'll try to make a video some other time to explain it in simpler terms.

You can actually go try it yourself. Like Biscuit said the most common one is Option Select (OS) Throw. Go into training mode and do a c.Short+Jab. No matter how hard you try, you will always get the animation of the c.Short. Now go tell a friend or someone to go up to you and both of you count to 3. On 3 your friend performs a throw and you perform c.Short+Jab. If you do it on time, you will Tech his throw. But if he wasn't doing a throw you will just get a c.Short animation.

This gives you the option of ticking your opponent back and teching a throw at one time. You covered 2 situations with just one command.

Here is another simple one.
Sweep an opponent down with Chun-Li.
Next jump in on them with a j.Fierce.
*Note the j.Fierce can be mashed a 2nd time to get a 2nd hit in the air. Instead of pressing another Fierce, do c.Fierce+Roundhouse in the air for the 2nd rep.

If you time it properly and you hit the j.Fierce right as they get up you will get 2 options.
1. If they stand and block you will get the double j.Fierce animation.
2. If they dash back your first rep of the j.Fierce will whiff and you land and do a Sweep.

The Sweep will catch them as soon as the dash back animation ends knocking them down again. This allows Chun to jump in on a knockdown opponent with a lot more threat. Couple that with a well timed Safe Jump-In it is an amazing threat.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the video Duy. 

The way you hold the stick seems best for me since I have a larger hand than most people. I still need to work on my canceling though.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Yo that mashiba stick is fucking sexy man.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 26, 2010)

cool cool. thats a nice one. i guess i see y it seemed bastards were psychic with the chunli sweep. 

lol @ Duy karate chopping the shit out of his stick (sounds terrible sry)


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 26, 2010)

duy can u make more videos i learnt alot man


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> cool cool. thats a nice one. i guess i see y it seemed bastards were psychic with the chunli sweep.
> 
> lol @ Duy karate chopping the shit out of his stick (sounds terrible sry)



Hahahahhaha, I thought my left direction died again. That's how I fix it, with force like a real man. I've had that stick for like 3 years now and that's how I fixed it all the time. If a button wasn't working well, I just hit it harder till it fixed itself.

Well except that one time where I re-tightened the wiring, hahaha.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

Hahaha. Has your e-clip ever shot off? Mine's done that in the middle of a match.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Hahaha. Has your e-clip ever shot off? Mine's done that in the middle of a match.



Haha, nah. My only main problem is the left direction dying out. I plan to fix it soon before Super comes out though. But if you ever see just standing there doing nothing and jerking to the left of the screen. It pretty much means I'm Sitting Fiercing my stick to fix it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

You could just replace the switches?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 26, 2010)

setoshi said:


> Yo that mashiba stick is fucking sexy man.



Ain't it? lol, thanks!


----------



## Daedus (Mar 26, 2010)

Got my stick.  Kara throw is way easier, and combos in general are coming out smoother thanks to everyone's tips on plinking. 

But my directional control is pretty shot.  It's gonna take a lot of getting used to.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Ain't it? lol, thanks!



You should get one with Date on it. Mashiba is pretty hax.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 26, 2010)

Pfft, Date...I was gun get one with Sawamura/Mashiba but decided to go with something else.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Pfft, Date...I was gun get one with *Sawamura*/Mashiba but decided to go with something else.



oh fuck yea! You should've just went with both.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 26, 2010)

I got plenty of sticks, so some day, lol...man I loved that fight...


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone wanna run some psn games?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Pfft, Date...I was gun get one with Sawamura/Mashiba but decided to go with something else.



I was gonna get that one on mine but then I went poor, hah. xD


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 27, 2010)

whats with all these good players being on late at night?!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

Time-zones? Jobs?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone want to play on live? I mean get raped by me.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a distinct feeling I have, Biscuits.  Many, many times.

Or maybe it was Donkey Show...


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 27, 2010)

Biscuits i wanna play u again with a pad cause i hate losing like that  i like ur dhalsim tho i only got a glimpse of it (im not worthy or something?)

cant execute what i want FOR SHIT anymore lol.

and screw yall who say charge characters is easy mode on a stick...i can't play vega anymore.....


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate using Sim, he's boring as fuck. 

The connection was pretty bad. You should connect directly so it can be smooth.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 27, 2010)

Something I've noticed while playing on the stick is that my executions are pretty spot-on when I'm on the right side of the screen(P2).  While playing on the left side of the screen I flail like an idiot.

Any idea why?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

Lack of familiarity with it. Just practice practice practice inputs on the P1 side.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2010)

Duy: don't do  to your girl or take her here  when you start playing Super.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 27, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I hate using Sim, he's boring as fuck.
> 
> The connection was pretty bad. You should connect directly so it can be smooth.



yeah its like that at my place. im at my folks place for the time being tho. and their connection sucks.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 28, 2010)

Black/Gray Cody? Yes plex.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 28, 2010)

god he got good at adon FAST didn't he? How longs he had the game? 2 weeks tops?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2010)

LISING JAGUAL!


----------



## Daedus (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay, so the bad news is I'm still pretty ass on P1 side, but the good news is that my issues are giving me plenty of time to practice Ken's Jumping fierce cross-up.


----------



## theodrin (Mar 28, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Okay, so the bad news is I'm still pretty ass on P1 side, but the good news is that my issues are giving me plenty of time to practice Ken's Jumping fierce cross-up.



Just practice and don't get comfortable with one side, force yourself into situations where you have to execute a harder combo on the P1 side, I used to get irritated with shoryus on that side ( proper ones, not just mash whatever fuck on sf4)


----------



## theodrin (Mar 28, 2010)

You could also just pick a charge character


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 28, 2010)

theodrin said:


> You could also just pick a charge character



bullshit. charge characters seem harder to play on the stick for me.... always pressing down forward instead of forward and shit like that. pisses me off.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2010)

Charge chars are so easy mode, man. xD Downback is so natural on a stick.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 28, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> bullshit. charge characters seem harder to play on the stick for me.... always pressing down forward instead of forward and shit like that. pisses me off.



Do you have a 8-way gate or a 4-way gate?  I play better with an 8WG


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 28, 2010)

How do you know specifically which attacks to P-link?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> How do you know specifically which attacks to P-link?



It's in the name. You p-link, links...  

you would p-link Akuma's standing Rounhouse after a standing jab.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> How do you know specifically which attacks to P-link?



Do be aware that you can only P-Link from the stronger buttons down. You can not hit Jab~Strong hoping the game will register will Jab as the input. The game will register Strong since it's higher on the priority list.

SF4 Priority List:
-Taunt (Note that the stick has to be in neutral for you to taunt)
-Focus Attack
-Grab
-Ultra
-Super
-Full circle
-Half circle
-Dragon punch
-Quarter circle
-Normal move with a directional input
-Normal moves (in the order of hk, hp, mk, mp, lk, lp)

This is the list that shows which is the highest on priority. For example if you accidentally overlapped a Dragon Punch motion when trying to do a QCF, you will get the DP motion since the game place it higher on the priority list of what to read.

I also noticed I didn't talk about how to do the P-Link thoroughly. The video kinda looks like me pressing Roundhouse and Forward at one time. I'm actually hitting Roundhouse and then Forward almost right as soon as I hit the Roundhouse.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 28, 2010)

You want to run some games Duy?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone down to play on Live?


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone use their TE on their PC and GGPO?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 28, 2010)

How good a deal is 120 bucks for a Round 2 SF4 TE Fightstick (shipping included)?

I'd like to hold out for a better price, but if it's just going to go up from there...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 28, 2010)

delirium said:


> Anyone use their TE on their PC and GGPO?



I suppose I could. I use mine for SFIV PC. Love how it's plug n' play.



jkingler said:


> How good a deal is 120 bucks for a Round 2 SF4 TE Fightstick (shipping included)?
> 
> I'd like to hold out for a better price, but if it's just going to go up from there...



That's a pretty good deal considering they go for $130.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 28, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> You want to run some games Duy?



Sorry I can't. I'm at work right now.


----------



## theodrin (Mar 28, 2010)

delirium said:


> Anyone use their TE on their PC and GGPO?



don't have a TE but I use my SE for 2df and ggpo


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2010)

delirium said:


> Anyone use their TE on their PC and GGPO?


I do, works perfectly.


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2010)

PS3 or 360 stick? Plug n play? I really want to play some 3S. No one plays it at my arcade anymore


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 29, 2010)

Both sticks are plug n play so it really depends for what system you want to use it for besides PC. Though I believe it's better to get the 360 stick since I heard it's easier to mod to use for the PS3 as well. For TE sticks at least. Hori's HRAP EX are suppose to be a bitch.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2010)

360 TE, nikku. Just get a Chtulhu and that shit is good to go for all predominant shizzle. Both versions work on PC outta the box, though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 29, 2010)

Who wants to see me scrub it out yesterday!!!
Yay!!!

Me vs. Jason (JayceTheAce aka that 15 year old Viper player)



Me vs. Tatsujinken



I wasn't planning on entering the tournament that day cause I had work but I just joined anyways hoping it would end before work since I was already there hanging out. I ended up calling in that I'm coming 30mins. late and stayed for the whole tourney. So I could've done a lot better, because I didn't watch my pre-game video every tournament.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2010)

The Viper player is 15? Goddamn...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn, that was a nice C.Viper and one sexy Vega (Claw) in the next two videos.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea Jason is very good for his age. He is the living proof of how times have changed in the fighting game community. I knew I shouldn't have gone over his house that one day and helped him with the Balrog matchup. But he's getting into girls and shit now so it's gonna hinder his game. I told him to stay away from that shit.

Tatsu is pretty much the best Vega player in America. Probably the ONLY high level Vega player in America, lol.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 29, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea Jason is very good for his age. He is the living proof of how times have changed in the fighting game community. I knew I shouldn't have gone over his house that one day and helped him with the Balrog matchup. *But he's getting into girls and shit now so it's gonna hinder his game. I told him to stay away from that shit.*
> 
> Tatsu is pretty much the best Vega player in America. Probably the ONLY high level Vega player in America, lol.



meh, smashin some girls>>>>digital W's.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea Jason is very good for his age. He is the living proof of how times have changed in the fighting game community. I knew I shouldn't have gone over his house that one day and helped him with the Balrog matchup. *But he's getting into girls and shit now so it's gonna hinder his game. I told him to stay away from that shit.*
> 
> Tatsu is pretty much the best Vega player in America. Probably the ONLY high level Vega player in America, lol.



 Let him get into girls for a couple years.
Then he'll get a girlfriend, drop her, and come right back to SF.

Believe me, if I didn't have a girl at the moment, I'd put a lot more time into SFIV than I do now. It's all good though.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea Jason is very good for his age. He is the living proof of how times have changed in the fighting game community. I knew I shouldn't have gone over his house that one day and helped him with the Balrog matchup. *But he's getting into girls and shit now so it's gonna hinder his game. I told him to stay away from that shit.
> *
> Tatsu is pretty much the best Vega player in America. Probably the ONLY high level Vega player in America, lol.


lmao man, it's SF not college ball


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 29, 2010)

it was good to see Tatsu playing. dude gave me hope for Vega. I felt i was getting there but now that im on arcade stick i gotta start over.

but damn i didn't think he'd beast like THAT....tho he did give gootecks balrog hell back in the da day. so i guess his vega's only gotten better since then.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 30, 2010)

WTF!?
This is SF it's srs bizniz.

You guys know I'm just playin. But iono man, girlfriends do hold you back from a lot of stuff. Like hanging out a lot with your boys, blazing, and boxing. Good times, good times.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 30, 2010)

You teamed up with DJ vest?! @_@


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 30, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> You teamed up with DJ vest?! @_@



Unwantingly, yes.

I take it you don't like the guy very much too, hahahaha. I was just there to say hi to friends and chill for a bit before I go to work. Next thing I know it Vest came over to me when I was playing A2 and asked me to join his team and play for as long as I can. I only put in a dollar to join the tourney and he covered the rest, lol.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 30, 2010)

I was thinking those were the kind of circumstances you'd be in by teaming with him XD

And naaa I don't hate him. I see him at AI a lot.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2010)

Duy you let your girl get in the way of you blazing? Foolish foolish man.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 30, 2010)

Shit, Dudley has a double Shoryu.

*@ Biscuits:* Unfortunately, yes...


----------



## Daedus (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, god.  Dudley is very nearly broken.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2010)

Hangatyr must be creaming himself.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 30, 2010)

I've noticed that the surface I'm using the stick on makes all the difference.  With it on my lap(my bed is low to the ground and right in front of my television) my movements were half retarded, but then I tried it with the stick elevated on a table in front of me- and the difference is astounding.

Also: I'm oddly fonder of Abel than I was without the stick.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 30, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hangatyr must be creaming himself.



When he's unbanned, he'll be sure to let us know.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2010)

Banned? Lol, what for?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 30, 2010)

Knowing him, trolling or bashing someone that took it the wrong way.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't care how trashy he is.  Boy's gun be my main.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2010)

Ayone want to play on Live?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2010)

Everyone tilt your heads back.

CAUSE YOU GONNA GET JIZZED IN YO MOOOUUUUTH



Suck it!


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 30, 2010)

Dudley looks like a pimp on the cover. I'm definitely maining him.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Ryu looks like a chubby teen.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2010)

That Mai sig is mesmerizing me.


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2010)

That why you get a girl that blazes, too. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2010)

I giggle everytime I imagine Jenn high. xD


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 30, 2010)

delirium said:


> That why you get a girl that blazes, too. lol



i aint met a chick yet who blazes and seems to have a bright future ahead of her....but they got a whooole lotta junk behind them.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2010)

delirium said:


> That why you get a girl that blazes, too. lol



Exactly. Even if they don't like the smoke, it's pretty easy to get them into it.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 30, 2010)

Or get a girl that plays street fighter.

Or both.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2010)

Live "test run" stream of SSFIV on right now, real stream with S-Kill starting in about 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2010)

Love how Cody is looking.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 30, 2010)

Up all night trying to get FADC combos down while using the stick.
It's sort of like being back at square one on launch week. 

Gotta admit, though- there is something oddly cathartic about the act of slappin' mah arcade style buttons. :ho


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone up for some rmarches


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 31, 2010)

@Hellion: PS3?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2010)

yes he says 30 mins later


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 31, 2010)

im still down if you are =P


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 31, 2010)

Is Cody's Bingo Punch a Launcher? I know the EX version is...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2010)

Two hours of Super competent goodness.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 31, 2010)

Who wants some pork fried rice?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

MVC3 on it's way. It' gonna get announced in May. Super is also coming to PC.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 31, 2010)

they kept using ken and juri too much for my taste. Not once did i see dudley being used.

At least i got me some t hawk action.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> MVC3 on it's way. It' gonna get announced in May.


Explain yourself.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 31, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> MVC3 on it's way. It' gonna get announced in May. Super is also coming to PC.



I'll take your word for it as I always do. I just hope it doesn't turn out to be garbage like TvC.

I was hoping they'd make CvS3 instead though.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 31, 2010)

Tell me that's not a fucking joke.


Best news I've heard in months.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2010)

We got connects 

I really woulda preferred a CVS3 myself. but cool. I can almost guarantee MVC3 will be damn near just like TvC. Theres almost no other way for them to do a good looking game with a roster rivaling MvC2 without going semi 3d. if they try to create new sprites they'll face SNK issues and release something hella shallow.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 31, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> MVC3 on it's way. It' gonna get announced in May.


Please don't lie to me, man.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 31, 2010)

Pretty sure Capcom's sprite days are over, so it's 2.5d from now until the end of time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 31, 2010)

Anybody wanna play?

PSN...Duy123


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 31, 2010)

"i got connects"

some dumbfuck on SRK leaked it....the same dumbfuck who leaks everything involving capcom. surprised he hasn't been hunted down and mysteriously killed yet.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

+1 on hoping it`s not like TvC

and I got you Duy, if you aren`t already playing someone


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Big Boss, sorry I was in game.

I sent you an invite if you're down.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hey Big Boss, sorry I was in game.
> 
> I sent you an invite if you're down.



DUY you crushed me man

your like the best person i ever played against

you even beat my mains, dan and bison and gen


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone down to play now? PSN: Khemistly


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

GGs Duy, I knew I was gonna lose bad but not 15-4 bad


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I'm good with online play for about 2 weeks now. I'm gonna be so sad if SSF4 is as laggy as it is right now. 

GGs to the people I played against. I'll catch you next time Chem.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 31, 2010)

MVC3? Real shit?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> "i got connects"
> 
> some dumbfuck on SRK leaked it....the same dumbfuck who leaks everything involving capcom. surprised he hasn't been hunted down and mysteriously killed yet.



How is he a dumb fuck for leaking the game to the community?

I'll be on Live if anyone wants to play SRG Skeetz is my GT. I know I played a few heads on here.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2010)

biscuits im gonna stomp u one day when i get used to this stick.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 31, 2010)

Any PS3ers still wanna rock? ._.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

Yo, Play Pad. Play Stick on your own time until you competent enough to play other people with stick.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 31, 2010)

Chem I'll play but I'll get smashed.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 31, 2010)

kk, gettin on


----------



## Ziko (Mar 31, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> MVC3 on it's way. It' gonna get announced in May. Super is also coming to PC.



Oh my holy god! This shit is gonna take me us on a ride!


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Oh my holy god! This shit is gonna take me us on a ride!






WHAT MADNESS IS THIS!!!!  

WE SPOKE IT INTO EXISTANCE?!

*EDIT*

 or april fools

*EDIT 2* looking at the hella shitty ryu drawing, and the terrible work trying to make it look like the page curves into the binding, i declare it a fake. 

and fuck all the other rumors. just setting up for tomorrow...hell depending on where u at its already april 1st.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll start playing you guys when SSFIV comes out, too busy with other games at the moment.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn Chem, good shit, 23 wins to 2.  I told you you'd smash me.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh man Biscuits, MVC3 better not have been an April's fools joke.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

Well wait till after April 1st and see, LOL!


----------



## Barry. (Mar 31, 2010)

Biscuits lets play. I wanna play somebody really good and see how I match up. GT is blme6. hit me up.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 1, 2010)

I am getting on after my update anyone want to go some rounds


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2010)

Barry said:


> Biscuits lets play. I wanna play somebody really good and see how I match up. GT is blme6. hit me up.



Adding you, I'll be on in a few if you want to run a some games.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm getting on now.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2010)

you still on?


----------



## Barry. (Apr 1, 2010)

yep and waiting for ya.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2010)

we'll have to play another time. People on my xbox fiending out on L4D.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol, I know a dude who's getting his copy of Super straight off the press the moment they get the OK in Germany. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2010)

O.K I can play now, I'll be on in a few.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 2, 2010)

So I decided to get some practice with the stick against real opponents over the internets...

And promptly lost over 500 bp.




Me and my goddamn meaty, useless flipper hands.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol, stop playing Ranked like a bitch ass, then. xD


----------



## Daedus (Apr 2, 2010)

I hadn't changed my settings since my last match, before I got the stick.  By the time I actually stopped cursing long enough to realize I was losing points- it was too late.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 2, 2010)

hey guys my mate recorded me vs him on street fighter

me as my main Dictator 

i was wondering if you guys could watch this and give tips for improvement.


----------



## Akira (Apr 2, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> hey guys my mate recorded me vs him on street fighter
> 
> me as my main Dictator
> 
> i was wondering if you guys could watch this and give tips for improvement.



- Don't randomly use psycho crusher. Seriously, why the hell are you using it at the other end of the screen?
- Set up scissor kicks with cr.mk or cr.lk for the LK version.
- Never ever charge by just walking backwards, always holding down + back.
- After you hit with aerial HP try and combo into scissors instead of just another cr.hp.
- Cross up with aerial mk to cr.mk or lk cancelled into scissors.
- Try and space it so you can beat jump ins with hk.

Also as a general point bison is at his best when he's in the opponent's face, I cringed every time you walked backwards then used a psycho crusher.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 2, 2010)

Akira said:


> - Don't randomly use psycho crusher. Seriously, why the hell are you using it at the other end of the screen?
> - Set up scissor kicks with cr.mk or cr.lk for the LK version.
> - Never ever charge by just walking backwards, always holding down + back.
> - After you hit with aerial HP try and combo into scissors instead of just another cr.hp.
> ...



thanks man


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 2, 2010)

Daedus said:


> So I decided to get some practice with the stick against real opponents over the internets...
> 
> And promptly lost over 500 bp.
> 
> ...



LOL. I feel you a little.  

But my akuma is getting up there. tho there a LOT of times where my fingers get twisted and i just start fucking up combos and shit. i'm happy i can do like 10 fast hadokens in a row in a real match against projectile happy Sagat

I STILL havent figured a good form for my button presses. like middle kick and roundhouse are the fucking bane of my existance fuck.

 My vega gets raped now. But pretty much since i got on a stick ive sorta refocused on my footsie game and pokes. cause execution is a bitch right now lol. everytime i try to go forward from charge i end up doing a diagonal and shit fails.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2010)

Al-Yasa, watch this as a general help for charge chars:


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2010)

Ask your friend what he uses to record matches. Or have him play me and record our match.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 3, 2010)

*@ Al-Yasa:* I'm just going to point out general stuff and things you shouldn't do.

1. Don't jump, unless you know 100% it is safe or they don't have spacing to anti-air. Cammy could've freely Cannon Spike you whenever you jumped for free damage. Bison's crossup is j.Forward. His j.Fierce works too but it's a lot more situational like at the corner.

2. Bison's biggest damage off a jump-in Fierce or Roundhouse is a s.Fierce xx Scissors not another c.Fierce. The c.Fierce is only used as an Anti-Air, but even then it is VERY situational. Bison does not have a reliable Anti-Air.

3. If you wanted to charge, you can just hold downback, not walk a million miles backwards to get charge. This forces you to lose position and further walk yourself towards the wall. You're not really fooling anyone by walking back and then do a Psycho Crusher. It is extremely easy to just Dragon Punch that on reaction. Cammy could've just Cannon Spiked you on reaction every single time.

4. Forward and Roundhouse Scissors are unsafe on block. If you wanna go for some surprise Scissors, do the Short one. 

5. Go on SRK and read up on the footsies guide. Bison is a complete close range offensive footsie character. You have to learn how to Counter Hit using his s.Forward and s.Roundhouse. Learning how to work off and utilizing his c.Shorts and Short Scissors is very important. After an empty Short Scissor block, you can probably go for 2 c.Short xx Scissor one after another before you push yourself out too far. 

6. Much like Balrog, Bison is not a character that just sits on charge. Guile and Chun-Li does this only cause they have a Fireball to work off of. Bison does not need to sit there and wait for shit to happen. He is suppose to walk around and play footsies with said normal moves above. 

7. Bison's Bread and Butter (BnB) combos are:
-Crossup, c.Short, s.Short/Jab, c.Short xx Scissors
-c.Short, c.Short, c.Short xx Scissors

You have plenty of time to get charge during those links to cancel into Scissors. As a Bison player or a player of any character, you have to learn their BnB combos as if it was second nature to you. 

8. His punish for whiffs and whatnot is usually c.Forward xx Roundhouse Scissors.

Can't think of anything else at the moment, watching NSB right now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 4, 2010)

Damn did you guys see me boys Richard, Jason, and Andy at WCW2?

Shit was hype, too bad they couldn't carry through. T____T


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Heh, so Guile got a FADC into Ultra II.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntddV5WLeYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 4, 2010)

Woo, arcade release! Just hope some arcades over here import it...it'd be nice to finally play a character I like at an arcade.

And you meant Dee Jay, right? Or am I missing some sort of joke?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Nope, Guile got a FADC, just showing a usage for U2 cause that has the retarded triangle input.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Daedus (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Duy is gonna rape me for about a year at least. xD

I still firmly believe that the alternate colour coordinator at CapCom is colourblind, though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 4, 2010)

Finally see a video of Cody where he does a damn Anti-Air.

I wish his Hop Kick was faster though. I also heard Cody can link his s.Fierce off a c.Jab. If this is true then Roundhouse Ruffian Kick FADC Ultra for everybody, YAY.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

That AA looks pretty solid, actually.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Duy is gonna rape me for about a year at least. xD.




Does that mean you'll be on the PS3?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Means that I need to work on my game for at least a year before considering to actually challenge Duy.

Will get Super for PS3 when I get my stick modded and the price drops.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 5, 2010)

Justin Wong took West Coast Warzone on MvC2 and SFIV.

His Rufus is beast.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 5, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Justin Wong took West Coast Warzone on MvC2 and SFIV.
> 
> His Rufus is beast.



Yea Justin's too good.

I just got back from there not too long ago and it was so sad to see my friend Andy lose. We all knew he was gonna lose to Justin in Winner's but his lost against Ricky was heart wrenching. He messed up 2 essential combos which cost him the game. 

Valle's match against Ricky was mad hype though. Everyone was literally on their feet on the last round.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2010)

On the plus side, Justin's ugly as hell. xD


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 5, 2010)

I just wish i was aware of the one tap needed for the focus dash this whole past year. my life just became a shit load easier. just sharing some basic shit for the other noobs around here.

[YOUTUBE]Wl0bhbRYf0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 5, 2010)

WOOOORD, my Nujabes artwork for my stick came in today...checkout the final product!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2010)

Respect. Woulda looked better with colour though, haha.

How much you usually pay for that custom artwork?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 5, 2010)

Not a big fan of color, lol...I like my sticks monotone and emo 

The art and plexi usually costs me around $40 plus shipping...I got like 6 sticks done up so yeah...I spent alot of guape, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't you just have one plexi and switch the art. =p


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

I was playing this on my nephew's XBOX 360 over the weekend. I must say I don't like the XBOX 360's controller.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2010)

You must have bitchhands. 

Besides, fighters aren't meant to be played on pads.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You must have *bitchhands*.
> 
> Besides, fighters aren't meant to be played on *pads*.


 
Are you suggesting I'm a woman on my period?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2010)

Youz a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Just for that, I'm going to rub my vagina blood all over your face.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2010)

Get yo game upto snuff before steppin' up, sucka.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what you just said but I think you're challenging me to a duel of fisticuffs! Well, challenge accepted, good sir. I'll have you know I was boxing state hampion back in college.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2010)

You have no dignity.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 5, 2010)

If anyone wants to play me on PSN, I'm going on within the hour. PSN is in sig.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2010)

I could play a few, if you like.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright, sure. Getting on in about 10 min


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2010)

getting on live for a few minutes. come get bodied! Add me of course SRG Skeetz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

I got enough dignity to kick your ass.  My favorite character is Dan.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2010)

Had to do sys update. And now I have to run. Raincheck!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds like jkingler scared.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 5, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Had to do sys update. And now I have to run. Raincheck!



No problem.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 5, 2010)

Anybody want to play on live, I'm game. GT is blme6.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 5, 2010)

Tatsu's Vega is too good.

I'm gonna start playing with him a lot now cause we both have breaks at the same time during class hours. Taught me some stuff against Vega with Rog, interesting stuff.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2010)

On right now if anyone wants to go a few rounds


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyxrT9YmvWY[/YOUTUBE]

Gilley is boss.



*ED!*t: And damn, according to the new dev blog Guile got some major boosts. Sonic Boom charges faster, his normals do more damage, etc. Are you jizzing yourself right now, Arnie? XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I read the blog and it was nice to hear pretty much everything those guys talked about. One thing that was very nice to hear is now Vega (Claw) will actually feel like one of the four WW bosses.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2010)

Vega needs to get AIDs and die.

Also, wow @ Online Tony.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL, Rushdown Seth, that doesn't commute with me! XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2010)

For anyone that has yet to get a stick:



99 bucks.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> For anyone that has yet to get a stick:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 bucks.



Oh God, if only they shipped outside the US.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2010)

Pretty sure they do, actually.  Unless I overlooked something.


----------



## delirium (Apr 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyxrT9YmvWY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Gilley is boss.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely liking what I read from the translation. Ultra II and more damage alone could have taken him mid tier; I don't know how many times I'd look up at the health bar during a match and think, "Fuck, they still have that much health?" I wanna play the game first before I do my happy dance, though. Then we'll really know what's what. Til then, FK -> FADC -> Shades.

Bowss


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Pretty sure they do, actually.  Unless I overlooked something.



Near the bottom, under *Product Details*, it states:

"Shipping: Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S. and to APO/FPO addresses. For APO/FPO shipments, please check with the manufacturer regarding warranty and support issues."


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be on for a few.

PSN...Duy123.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it weird that my recent purchase of SF Alpha Anthology is taking up more of my time than SF4 is?

After playing a few hours i begin to realize just how much more fun the old SF games are over the current one?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

After getting into SF4 a little it's pretty good. I agree the older ones are better, specifically Street Fighter Alpha/Zero 2--my favorite.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2010)

Third Strike or bust.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 7, 2010)

i just ordered Anniv Collection for PS2 so i can learn some 3S. Never played it when i first had it no more than 3 or 4 times so it'll be like a new SF experience for me. 

My god is SFA3 final boss Bison a bitch! I even lowered the star difficulty and his bitch ass still raped me with a psycho crusha. I need to play someone but everyone i know is gay and only plays Tekken 6 or DOA4.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude, just play it on yer PC. xD More likely to be arcade perfect than the PS2 one, which is slowed down a bit I believe.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Dude, just play it on yer PC. xD More likely to be arcade perfect than the PS2 one, which is slowed down a bit I believe.



i can't get ggpo working.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 8, 2010)

Is anybody here going to rock the thumb fighters from the GS pre-order bonus?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2010)

Playing 3s is gonna fuck you up in SF4.

A2 however is a game for champions.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 8, 2010)

i played A2 only in my ignorant young days.

any1 care to explain or elaborate on its greatness. I just liked it b4 cause of its story and rivalries and shit. never really dived into the game mechanics.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i played A2 only in my ignorant young days.
> 
> any1 care to explain or elaborate on its greatness. I just liked it b4 cause of its story and rivalries and shit. never really dived into the game mechanics.



It is a very traditional SF game.

It is not too hard to get into nor is it too easy. It is a game of extreme footsies and zoning. I think it has a harder footsie learning curve than ST. 

Whiffing in A2 is extremely dangerous. Skilled players can bait out a whiff low attack and will counter activate CCs that do a ton of damage. Ken's Level 1 CC does like a third of your life and it is braindead easy to do.

Another reason why footsies is so hardcore is because of the Valle CC. Where CCs can be unblockable due to A2's weird time freezing during a super flash. If you don't block low before the CC animation and the aggressor is in range, the low attack that follows after it is unblockable.

Fireballs are also godlike in the game. Alpha Counters will rape you senseless as well if you don't know how to deal with it accordingly.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk45TJqb9SE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 8, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Playing 3s is gonna fuck you up in SF4.
> 
> A2 however is a game for champions.



i can only see playing 3s as a means of improving my footsie game by a lot.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 8, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk45TJqb9SE[/YOUTUBE]



"weak like kitten" made me lol


----------



## Akira (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone wanna play on PSN?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> i can only see playing 3s as a means of improving my footsie game by a lot.



Mmmm, it can and it can't.

What I mean is that 3s is not a traditional SF game. There is no such thing as a "fireball game" in 3s whereas SF4 is heavily dominated by a strong fireball game. Also parries changes the whole idea of footsies, anti-air and whatnot. There is a lot of jumping due to the parry system. Not only are anti-air moves kinda lackluster in 3s, but it is a big liability cause it is so easy to air parry. 

It's a shame you can't get GGPO to work.
Playing ST and A2 will help you footsie game A LOT.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

S-Kill's latest interview with GT really cockteases us with XBL 3S possibility. ;-;


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2010)

BINGO!!!













HAHAA!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBYuqBgpxt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Apr 8, 2010)

Just ordered one of those $99 TE's. Fuck yeah. 

I'll be doing cr. lp xx hp hhs in no time. 

/war Honda

EDIT: Some pretty sweet proposed alt costumes:


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 8, 2010)

Chun-li's made me hard. Ibuki's also looks very appropriate. I think my favourite ones would have to be Vega's (claw) and Guy's.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 8, 2010)

In terms of appeal, I like Chun's and Sakura's, too, though hers isn't as well suited to her character. 

Viper's looks a bit trashy, though. 

In terms of most awesome, I am going to have to go with Guile and Guy for 1st, Ken and Dan for 2nd, and then Abel for 3rd.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 8, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Mmmm, it can and it can't.
> 
> What I mean is that 3s is not a traditional SF game. There is no such thing as a "fireball game" in 3s whereas SF4 is heavily dominated by a strong fireball game. Also parries changes the whole idea of footsies, anti-air and whatnot. There is a lot of jumping due to the parry system. Not only are anti-air moves kinda lackluster in 3s, but it is a big liability cause it is so easy to air parry.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i tried everything possible to get GGPO working but for some reason GGPO won't read the game files so after a sunday of trying to get it to work i just gave up and decided to stick with console ports.  I DO have Alpha Anthology though and the good thing about that is all the games are arcade perfect! 

I love SFA2 so if it really can help my game i guess i'll get on that for a while before my 3rd strike comes in the mail and i get all absorbed into that. One thing i noticed about SFA2 is that it kinda plays like the old school SF2 which i guess in universal SF gameplay is a good thing whereas Alpha 3 has all those isms and shit. And is it me or is Alpha 3 Dee Jay kinda shit? Maybe i need to play with him more but he's nowhere near as good as his SF2 version.

EDIT:*OH SHIT! SSF4 Chun has her Alpha costume!!!!!*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 9, 2010)

Those aren't legit costumes, genius


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 9, 2010)

jkingler said:


> In terms of appeal, I like Chun's and Sakura's, too, though hers isn't as well suited to her character.
> 
> Viper's looks a bit trashy, though.
> 
> In terms of most awesome, I am going to have to go with Guile and Guy for 1st, Ken and Dan for 2nd, and then Abel for 3rd.



I agree, I like Sakura's in terms of appeal as well, but that just isn't her.

And Viper's looks so very trashy, LOL. And Yes, how the hell could I forget about Ken's and Abel's. Both are very win.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 9, 2010)

I am getting on now if anyon wants to go a few 

PSN:rkrippler


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, I was really hoping they'd give Guy's alternate as Strider when they announced him. I was also hoping Chun gets Jill Valentine's costume as her 3rd alt. Oh wells.

Or Ryu's alt as the clothes Ryu the main character of Breath of Fire wore. Preferably BoF3 cause we all know that shit was the best.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Those concepts are way better than most of the shit they actually decided on. =/

Dudley especially.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Those concepts are way better than most of the shit they actually decided on. =/
> 
> Dudley especially.



Yeah, some of those were pretty sick. The only ones I didn't really like were Abel and Ken's. Everything else looks spot on.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Abel's fits as a Frenchman, though. They're real big on footie. And Ken's is just classy, you don't really thing Bareback Ken looks better than that, do you? XD


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2010)

I think Abel's is just really similar to his main outfit. Makes it bland. And for Ken I guess I always imagined him a cowboy lol. All classy is relegated to Duds.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

I dunno, I kinda like it. Makes him seem less gay.

Same goes for Ken, I like the pony-tail and suit.

Sakura and C. Viper are just , though.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2010)

Saks for sure. Makoto's is nice, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

I like it more than the farmer girl outfit, at least.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 9, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Those aren't legit costumes, genius



Oh, well capcom dropped the ball hard then. what do the legit ones look like?


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 9, 2010)

lol u dont wanna know. fuckin robots and gay super hero costumes. and karate girls gone redneck.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 9, 2010)

Whaaaa?

I thought Farm Girl Makoto was cool looking.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 9, 2010)

I like farm girl Makoto... I don't like that they kept her Karate pants on underneath.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Farm Girl Makoto is alright, nowhere near as bad as most alternates.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 9, 2010)

ITSA ME!! MAAAAKOTO!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 9, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Oh, well capcom dropped the ball hard then. what do the legit ones look like?



Google is your friend


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2010)

Get on SF4, so I can blow you up with my Bison.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 9, 2010)

Getting on in a few if anyone wants to run some matches


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 10, 2010)

Those costumes look shitty. Why couldn't they had used the ones from the other page? Capcom dropped the ball hard on this one. Instead of Chun's Alpha uniform we get her in a dress that looks like crayola threw up on it. Vega looks fucking lame and El Furete looks gay as fuck. 

Only legit alt that looks any good is Ibuki's. Them legs.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 10, 2010)

Sex-appeal wise, Juri's alt reigns supreme, IMO.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 10, 2010)

has anyone found out the little surprise that u get if u were to get this game and u had a save file of SF4. or was Ono lying about that earlier


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 10, 2010)

It's just an extra color.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> It's just an extra color.



seriously!!!!!  wow thats lame.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuuuuck yeah!



Though a new commercial with video synced to the lyrics would be even better.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2010)

I completely forgot this game was coming out in a few weeks.:S


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 10, 2010)

lmfao. 

"Shut the hell up, You're Free."

i didnt know u can go so hard on some SF shit lol. only thing close "Hunded Hits"

JUST BLAZE on sf4 quit playing. Fighters goin strong.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 11, 2010)

akuma can combo into ultra 2 now


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone know if Dudley can combo into his Dempsey Roll? I know Corkscrew Blow is the better ultra but he has a fucking Dempsey Roll people.

Also anyone else hear that the bonus for having a SF4 save file was being able to use Ken's model for any character? If that's true......Ken with Zangief's moveset


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 11, 2010)

ARE you serious???


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2010)

Dudley unblockable, che yeah!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

Rose throw --> EX Machine Gun Blow = Unblockable? That's definitely gonna get patched.

And you can't do anything after the "KO" now? That's so gay. I like hitting people while they crumble or I dash back and let their face hit the floor.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 11, 2010)

You can still do the after-KO hits. And that's not an unblockable, from what I've read. Could be wrong, but let's hope not.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

This is such an awesome video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lBYMq8BNS0#t=5m50s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 11, 2010)

Missing_Nin said:


> akuma can combo into ultra 2 now



Unless the new characters get a lot of crazy shit.

Akuma is now the best character in the game just from that.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember watching that video on the stream last year. Clean transitions and lots of eye candy combos. Crowd went nuts at the ending.

That Akuma combo..  He just got a lot more dangerous. No meter either. (yes I realize the guy has the gauges set to infinite)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2010)

Heh, that's pretty awesome. But so is this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM1LHBZuddg[/YOUTUBE]


Dudley-Akuma match-up is gonna be so horrible for me.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I remember watching that video on the stream last year. Clean transitions and lots of eye candy combos. Crowd went nuts at the ending.


Was it because it was the first time they were seeing Gouken?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 11, 2010)

Gouken was already known by that point lol. Game was out in Feb, Evo in July(?). Felt like an appropriate ending to have Ryu fight his master.

They were also cheering when they showed the EX combos but felt like most of that was cause of how EX is scorned.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 11, 2010)

That Ryu exhibition was a very pleasant surprise at Evo, and it was very well received. It was awesome to see it in person on the big screen.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG this game is coming out very soon!!! Anybody else excited as i am?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2010)

You gonna suck. =]


----------



## Wicked (Apr 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You gonna suck. =]



Haha you always say that.

You will be challenged if you ever get a ps3 bet that!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2010)

By Joe, Duy, Biscuits and whoever else, yes.

 You free, though.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 12, 2010)

If you think i'm free? better prepare to get shocked.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 12, 2010)

if reversals are still easy i might not get the game


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2010)

Tears said:


> If you think i'm free? better prepare to get shocked.



Doubtful, highly doubtful.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 12, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Doubtful, highly doubtful.



Usually people who talk shit suck are have only played the scrubs online. Who do you main? Ken? Akuma? Sagat? Talk to me when you've dominated a tourney with sakura.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2010)

Live anyone? I'm running that Sagat for now, since I'm bored of everyone else at them moment.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2010)

Balrog, sub Dan, gonna roll Dudley. 


And lol, Biscuits. Like you gonna get a lot of takers for Sagat. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2010)

Word.
I feel like an idiot playing Sim when I could of played Sagat or Ryu from the start.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2010)

Better an idiot than a tool, I guess.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 12, 2010)

used to play Ryu, got tired of mirror matches, i switched to Chun Li. she's a beast


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2010)

I hate that bitch. D:


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I hate that bitch. D:



Too many flashbacks from 3s? 

Barlog and Dan huh? I guess i can't bust your balls since you aren't running around with a shoto.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2010)

THE POKES! THE POKES! 

Well, Dan technically is a shoto, but on a higher level.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 12, 2010)

Tears and killedbydoorknob post your PSNs.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Boss is ready to go to town. 
Should be getting my stick today or tomorrow. Let the relentless practice begin.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Tears and killedbydoorknob post your PSNs.



I'm not posting my psn until i get a copy of SSFIV


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 12, 2010)

Tears said:


> I'm not posting my psn until i get a copy of SSFIV



Afraid of STALKERS?!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonikku, I messages you for matches but you didn't respond so I got my drivers licsense instead lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 12, 2010)

I did respond. That's weird, maybe it didn't go through?

I replied telling you that I finally got my stick, and I was terribly crap at the moment, and was in training mode practising. 

But if you still want to play, get on... I'll get whooped though, lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 12, 2010)

Can't right mow people are watching the raptors game if your on after an hour or something I'll log back in.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRVuUxloUms&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

U2 off a jab?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 12, 2010)

U2 off a jab indeed. 

Not nearly as BS as this is, IMO.

Check at 1:55. FFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 12, 2010)

My brother plays with M. Bison and he plays online with the PS3.

I bet you all would get canned by him.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuuuuck.

That was nuts.

It really blows me away how easily Cody can fadc Ruffian into his full ultra.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> My brother plays with M. Bison and he plays online with the PS3.
> 
> I bet you all would get canned by him.



Tell him to add me, *regGQ*.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 13, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Tell him to add me, *regGQ*.



Ok. He's online now!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2010)

Stick is so hard to get used to. 
I'm having alot of trouble with DPs.

Also, finding a way to properly hold the stick is also a bit difficult, I've tried a few ways and none seem too natural or comfortable to me.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 13, 2010)

It's late now tell your brother I'll play him tomorrow.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm actually starting to get the motions for DPs down now... This is tough work!


----------



## Superstars (Apr 13, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> It's late now tell your brother I'll play him tomorrow.


No problem.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 13, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Tears and killedbydoorknob post your PSNs.



Sorry i have it for 360 and i pre-ordered Super for 360 also. I just find the 360 online to have much more players than PS3s.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Fuuuuck.
> 
> That was nuts.
> 
> It really blows me away how easily Cody can fadc Ruffian into his full ultra.



It only works from the Roundhouse Ruffian and the opponent has to be standing. 

I've heard word of him being able to link his s.Fierce or c.Fierce which causes a force stand effect though. The only for certain link I heard of is that his c.Strong can link into a c.Fierce to cause a force stand. The only downside to that link is that it has to be a Counter Hit and it is a 1-frame link.

Depending on how he turns out, Cody is going to be more dangerous than Rufus with 3 meters and an Ultra. Even if it takes like 4 seconds for him to charge it, I'm still gonna walk up to people's face and throw it out.

However, that video really displayed some good Cody play. Finally get to see more AA options from him. His s.Strong seems to be beating out a lot of stuff. I was very surprised to see it beat out Honda's j.Roundhouse so clean. Saw him AA once with the s.Roundhouse as well which is something I'm really looking forward to testing.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah i wasnt expecting him to beat out Honda jump ins like that. 


anyways. to folks trying to get better on the stick dont fucking get comfortable on SF4. I put in HD Remix for the first time with a stick.....Shit got real. SF4 is indeed lenient as all hell with input precision. You gotta be on fucking point in HD Remix and i was failing left and right. I'm gonna be playing it more to make sure my inputs are more spot on.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Stick is so hard to get used to.
> I'm having alot of trouble with DPs.
> 
> Also, finding a way to properly hold the stick is also a bit difficult, I've tried a few ways and none seem too natural or comfortable to me.



Just keep trying. Most important thing is the economy of movement, practice specials until you can get them out consistently without extra inputs. You likely won't do it 100% in matches, but it's better than squat.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2010)

One note is to not use your whole arm. You just need wrist control.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Finding a suitable grip can be a bitch, though. If I haven't played for a while my normal grip suddenly feels weird.


----------



## delirium (Apr 13, 2010)

> anyways. to folks trying to get better on the stick dont fucking get comfortable on SF4. I put in HD Remix for the first time with a stick.....Shit got real. SF4 is indeed lenient as all hell with input precision. You gotta be on fucking point in HD Remix and i was failing left and right. I'm gonna be playing it more to make sure my inputs are more spot on.



Haha, whenever I feel like my execution is getting sloppy I pop in Turbo. Imagine having to combo that awkward ass Super motion (Gully). If you have trouble in SFIV you might as well kill yourself with Turbo xD

Lately all I've been playing is Alpha though. Shit is too fun.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, learning stick is extremely hard, but I'm practicing at least a little everyday- so it's only a matter of time.

I'm so fucking psyched that ken's getting a *useful* ultra.  I was getting seriously sick of having to fadc if I wanted to use it on the offense, and for such weak damage...

I heard his SRKs are getting some love, too. :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Or, ya know, you could stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2010)

i really doubt that jab into ultra is as simple as it looks....(im hopin its not ffs)

i cant imagine dealing with flowchart 2.0 with fucking flaming kicks and flaming punches with better priority. ugh.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 13, 2010)

Silly Fei.  Flowcharts can barely link, let alone cancel.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2010)

u'd be amazed at how many dumbasses know how to execute but just dont know how to play.

oh, lol i wasnt referring to the flowcharts comboing the jab into ultra. i just meant it was already tiring seeing flaming uppercuts. but now with this flashy ass ultra, this shits gonna have my eyes hurting.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Wu Fei? More like Wu FAIL, amirite?!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> yeah i wasnt expecting him to beat out Honda jump ins like that.
> 
> 
> anyways. to folks trying to get better on the stick dont fucking get comfortable on SF4. I put in HD Remix for the first time with a stick.....Shit got real. SF4 is indeed lenient as all hell with input precision. You gotta be on fucking point in HD Remix and i was failing left and right. I'm gonna be playing it more to make sure my inputs are more spot on.





Duy Nguyen said:


> One note is to not use your whole arm. You just need wrist control.


These are two things I'm gonna have to start practising on today. I turned on input display in SF4 training mode to see if I was actually doing the commands properly, and about 80% of the time, my QCF's were QCF's, DP's were proper DP's, and so on

I also need to learn to just have that great wrist control. Sometimes, I find myself just using my whole arm. 


Hangat?r said:


> Just keep trying. Most important thing is the economy of movement, practice specials until you can get them out consistently without extra inputs. You likely won't do it 100% in matches, but it's better than squat.



Thanks for the advice you guys. This is seriously tough work.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Wu Fei? More like Wu FAIL, amirite?!























 uhh, no.

its funny as hell how the mods mod u to hell everywhere but here. guess we used to yo ass lol. u dont play on 360 do u?


----------



## Wicked (Apr 13, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Afraid of STALKERS?!



Who would want to stalk me? 

No it's just i don't think it's ready to post my psn that's all!


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 13, 2010)

I got my TE stick for 100 bucks with that 48 hour special but my stick is in back order, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFff. Hopefully I'll get it before SSF4 comes out.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> These are two things I'm gonna have to start practising on today. I turned on input display in SF4 training mode to see if I was actually doing the commands properly, and about 80% of the time, my QCF's were QCF's, DP's were proper DP's, and so on
> 
> I also need to learn to just have that great wrist control. Sometimes, I find myself just using my whole arm.
> 
> ...





Wu Fei said:


> its funny as hell how the mods mod u to hell everywhere but here. guess we used to yo ass lol. u dont play on 360 do u?


That's because most of the Mall mods are the incompetent baffoons they have every else. David/DS knows how shit goes, so ye.  Besides, I don't flame, I diss. 

And ye, but I live in Europe so our connection'll be shit.


Tears said:


> Who would want to stalk me?
> 
> No it's just i don't think it's ready to post my psn that's all!



I smell a bitch move.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2010)

Went in training mode on HDR and Alpha 2. My execution for Hadokens dropped from probably about 90% to around 75% to 80%. My execution for Shoryu's drop from about 80% to 50%.  It is indeed much harder, but I'm getting there, slowly.

I need match experience as well. I played a couple player matches last night on vanilla and it's like I forgot how to block or something.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you using negative edge, Sonik?

Also, read the bottom three on this page, starting with Beginner:


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2010)

Negative edge, as in holding down an input while also doing other actions? If that's what you mean then no, I'm not doing that. And thanks for the link.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

No, negative edge is when you release a button but it still records the input. For example. Press and hold LP. Now do a fireball motion and release. You'll notice that it'll still come out.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea, I read the eventhubs page around the time I replied. I get it now, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

It really helps with combo's.

Also, for execution exercises: depending on which char you use, do the special motions for each special around 20 times straight on each side.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea, that's what I've been doing. My execution is getting better each time I try.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah i shoulda said that b4. negative edge almost seemed to be necessary for me when it came to some combos. playing with Carl finally came to use lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2010)

anyone want to play? hopefully my connection wont be crap.

Splackavellie G - 360

*EDIT:* Who here is Blme6 on 360. (i'm assuming its someone from here).  ggs. damn balrog.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 14, 2010)

COOOOOOOOOL

Why have I not seen this yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2010)

ROMAN CANCERRU.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 14, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> COOOOOOOOOL
> 
> Why have I not seen this yet?



OH, WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 14, 2010)

get da fuck outta here. no matter what they do, they cant weaken Sagat for shit. that was half a life.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 14, 2010)

Wu Fei that was me. ggs. too bad the connection go in the way of me going all out lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 14, 2010)

lol @ Sagat getting a no meter RC.

I'ma main him for online trolling.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2010)

Eh, it's 1 EX bar, I believe.


----------



## delirium (Apr 14, 2010)

Gilley said:
			
		

> A certain top tier Guile player(who will remain nameless) got to play SSF4 for an hour today. It was serious play so he didn't get to do training mode. Here's what he found...
> 
> c.jab > c.strong link is easier
> *df+rh combos to anything
> ...



Apparently, df+rh leaves the opponent in the same properties as Sakura's EX HK. Possible Guile resets? LOL


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 14, 2010)

Awww, still no love for Flash Kick.

Guess I'm still not gonna play Guile.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 14, 2010)

That Sagat shit was ill.

I can do 50 Hado's and 50 DP's (all in a row) from each side of the screen now. I can also do basic links and basic cancels. What should my next step be?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2010)

Have you found a grip that works for ya? And those special inputs, are they the proper ones (236 and 623)? Because that's a handy thing to get used to incase you wanna play other fighters than 4, heh.

I'd say start working on your character's most useful combo's and such, dunno who you play as.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea, I think I find the wine glass the most comfortable for me at the moment. And yea, I tried my inputs in SF4, Blazblue, HDR, Alpha 2 and Battle Fantasia and had inputs on the ones that allowed it. My 236's and 623's are all proper. And cool, thanks.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2010)

Heh, cool dude. I use the wine-grip as well, though it switches around a bit as it should.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 14, 2010)

Big Boss slapped me around earlier on. I can't even remember how much games he won, but I won one!! Lol, I like that I could even win just one round against him since I'm still getting used to actual matches and the stick still.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 14, 2010)

GGs Sonikku, I know you would've won more had you not been using a stick.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 15, 2010)

I sure hope so.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 15, 2010)

sonniku you want to go a few rounds


----------



## Superstars (Apr 15, 2010)

Big Boss or anyone else come out and play!!


----------



## S (Apr 15, 2010)

Super striptease fighter 4 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn5pJJNy5E8[/YOUTUBE]
Check out Hakan's hot wife


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 15, 2010)

capcom needs to press charges.

im finding myself enjoying ranked matches more than anything else right now. i feel alot more pressure to win. i play better. i still get heated when folks gun str8 for blanka when they see vega but oh well. makes me want to learn the matchup even more. (tho i dont think theres much to learn. vega gets raped, the end.

i dont get y dealing with ken is a whol lot harder than ryu for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol, you gay. Vega, I swear...


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 15, 2010)

lol u's a hatin ass muhfucka u kno that right?


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 15, 2010)

quit playin. Lil wayne is on some otha shit. Jus like Riley's ol DO DA HOMAY ass. lol horse choker.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 15, 2010)

K online now.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> quit playin. Lil wayne is on some otha shit. Jus like Riley's ol DO DA HOMAY ass. lol horse choker.





Gangstalicious indeed.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol                  !


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 15, 2010)

More Sagat nerfs.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 15, 2010)

My medium kick button is starting to occasionally stick! 

Looks like it's time to buy those replacement buttons and stick soon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2010)

Did you buy the tournament edition stick?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 15, 2010)

Did you get a TE?

Edit: Same as above.  
I shouldn't leave the screen on the reply box for so long.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 16, 2010)

Fully charged Turn Punch into Super = speechless Akuma player


And before you ask, yes I'm that awesome.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 16, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Did you buy the tournament edition stick?





Amanomurakumo said:


> Did you get a TE?
> 
> Edit: Same as above.
> I shouldn't leave the screen on the reply box for so long.



Nah, I got the SE because it was the quickest way to get a stick at that moment. I also figure buying a SE and then buying replacement buttons + stick would cost less than a TE.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah no wonder.

I would have just waited for the TE stick to drop price or find a good deal. Changing the buttons isn't that expensive but just a hassle.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 16, 2010)

True, but it's especially easy on the SE, lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 16, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Fully charged Turn Punch into Super = speechless Akuma player
> 
> 
> And before you ask, yes I'm that awesome.



Either you hit the training dummy or a person who's worse than the training dummy.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't like the SE design, personally.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 16, 2010)

School vs. School 5v5 Tournament today, yay.

UCLA vs. UCI vs. UCSD vs. Wild Card

Hahaha, I got invited into Wild Card. Would've been free money if UltraDavid didn't join Team UCLA. Too bad there ain't gonna be a stream. However, we're gonna get some good quality recordings though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I don't like the SE design, personally.



I'm indifferent to it. I like the fact that it has the 8 World Warriors on it.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't wait for super.

So far I been playing in the arcade for few days leveling up my game.

Claw FTW!


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 16, 2010)

im starting to get pissed playing with vega.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 16, 2010)

Jump in xx C.HP > RCF > FADC xx HK

soooooo sick


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 17, 2010)

u mean s.HP don't you? pretty sure crouching HP doesnt combo into shit. 

fadc cancels with vega is a waste of meter. But if u trying to get pretty thats cool. I prefer canceling the roll into his Super. That shit is hilarious. i swear no1 does it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 17, 2010)

Sooooo SALTY!!!

I have never been salty after a tournament before...OMFG!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 17, 2010)

Just got the 10 ranked matches in a row trophy. My last match was so close I was playing a mirror match with a decent Ryu but out of nowhere he does a pretty sick combo into his super and I had a bit of health left then I woke up on shoryu fadc into ultra (I never wake up shoryu but he was a scrub) and I got his health down to a sliver then timed a slow super hadouken on him to get him with chip damage but he fucking woke up with a ultra and I'm going "fuck fuck fuck" cause I would have to restart getting this trophy. So the ultra comes out my super gets one hit on him somehow and kos him just as I get hit with a metsu hadouken so I had no idea which one of us won cause both our health were at zero. I realized I won when the trophy thing came out before it zoomed on the winner.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2010)

That achievement is so sit easy.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 17, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> u mean s.HP don't you? pretty sure crouching HP doesnt combo into shit.
> 
> fadc cancels with vega is a waste of meter. But if u trying to get pretty thats cool. I prefer canceling the roll into his Super. That shit is hilarious. i swear no1 does it.



Cl.HP, whoops.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2010)

Clouching HP? 

Also, the Adon/Juri high-low mix-ups look sick.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 17, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sooooo SALTY!!!
> 
> I have never been salty after a tournament before...OMFG!!!



what happened


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 17, 2010)

UCI          won

hueaheuheauhaeu


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 17, 2010)

Hellion said:


> what happened



My team and I lost in the 5v5 yesterday to a tournament in which was free money for us. I was just playing bads all night and lost a bunch of matches in which I shouldn't have lost to so easily.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Clouching HP?
> 
> Also, the Adon/Juri high-low mix-ups look sick.



sick indeed. makes me wonder if Vega's dj.RH>dj.Fierce or double jump Fierce  is similar.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 18, 2010)

Blegh.  Been a long night.  Practicing stick for hours.

It's a lot like what Yoda says.  Busy "unlearning what I have learned" through years of pad abuse..


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 18, 2010)

yes clouching fierce punch. only vega has it. it hits twice, so you cancel the first hit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> sick indeed. makes me wonder if Vega's dj.RH>dj.Fierce or double jump Fierce  is similar.


I hope not, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) needs to be bottom tier again.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 18, 2010)

To those who have a modded 360: Enjoy super.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 18, 2010)

I will.........


----------



## SilentBobX (Apr 18, 2010)

'Found a stream of some guys that got the game early.

They've been playing for about 17 hours now.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 18, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Just got the 10 ranked matches in a row trophy. My last match was so close I was playing a mirror match with a decent Ryu but out of nowhere he does a pretty sick combo into his super and I had a bit of health left then I woke up on shoryu fadc into ultra (I never wake up shoryu but he was a scrub) and I got his health down to a sliver then timed a slow super hadouken on him to get him with chip damage but he fucking woke up with a ultra and I'm going "fuck fuck fuck" cause I would have to restart getting this trophy. So the ultra comes out my super gets one hit on him somehow and kos him just as I get hit with a metsu hadouken so I had no idea which one of us won cause both our health were at zero. I realized I won when the trophy thing came out before it zoomed on the winner.



lol wtf. i guess a draw = a win for online achievements or something? either way congrats.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> To those who have a modded 360: Enjoy super.



Teehee


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuck you, Duy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2010)

Little fuckers get to play it before the rest of us, I hate you.


----------



## SilentBobX (Apr 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Little fuckers get to play it before the rest of us, I hate you.



Sorry Violent.  I thought it'd be good to share the link, to pass the time as we wait for the game.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 18, 2010)

At least the stream confirmed character specific music.  I will be the second player on purpose now


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 18, 2010)

i sorta liked having to unlock characters. i like that sorta stuff. but i guess i'll have to have fun unlocking costumes colors and shit. but i think they said u just have to play ur ass off with a character to get that stuff.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrJdDzdU0es&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]

THE-END~!


----------



## SilentBobX (Apr 18, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i sorta liked having to unlock characters. i like that sorta stuff. but i guess i'll have to have fun unlocking costumes colors and shit. but i think they said u just have to play ur ass off with a character to get that stuff.



From what I've seen, the guys in the stream have been unlocking colors and taunts during VS mode, they just go back and in to unlock them. I guess you may have to play Story Mode to get other things.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2010)

No... every char is unlocked from the start, taunts and colours are unlocked by versus playing and titles/emblems are unlocked via challenge mode.


----------



## SilentBobX (Apr 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> No... every char is unlocked from the start



That's old news.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2010)

So things I noticed today are...

Sagat:
-Tiger Uppercut does a lot less damage without Angry Scar.
-Tiger Cannon is pretty okay.

Ryu:
-Metsu Shoryuken sucks ass.

Dudley:
-Didn't get to mess around much with him, but he'll Ultra you from anything.

Hakan:
-Garbage.

Cody:
-Back s.Strong, s.Fierce, c.Fierce, s.Roundhouse can Anti-Air.
-All his links are stupid easy to do.
-c.Forward slide is EXTREMELY good. I can Counter Poke Shotos with it on reaction.
-Rocks are so-so good.
-f.Strong is actually good and can link to Jabs.
-Footsies game is really strong

Guile:
-df.Roundhouse sets you in like a full Juggle state. The best followup without charge is a f.Fierce for 230 damage. Regular Flash Kick followup does 280, forgot how much EX does but both hits fully hit.
-Flash Kick FADC Ultra2 works.

Bison:
-c.Fierce we think is faster, cause my friend AAed with it pretty well.

Didn't get to play much cause I had to go to work, but I'm probably gonna head back to my friends house to play. I'll let you guys know what's up. If you wanna know some stuff post it up asap so I can read it and test it out when I head on over to my friends.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 18, 2010)

What's sonic hurricaine's input.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2010)

Gimme anything you can on my man Dudley, Duy.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 18, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> K online now.



You online right now?


----------



## delirium (Apr 18, 2010)

If you're still around Duy can you test if a Counter Hit s.Fierce can link into U2?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I'm on the laptop all day at work so feel free to post up questions before I head on out. I leave at like 10pm PST.

Sonic Hurricane is like Rog's Ultra1.

Dudley has a weak AA game. You can AA with his c.Fierce but it's not as reliable at times. All forms of regular Shoryu really sucks ass and will get stuffed. He has the Rog treatment where you can mash on c.Jab and hit confirm it into a BnB. 

Delirium, are you talking about Cody?


----------



## delirium (Apr 18, 2010)

My fault. I was talking about Guile.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 18, 2010)

If you could get any more information on Cody, I would appreciate it Duy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 18, 2010)

Duy....i want info on Guy...i think i have some affinity for crap characters.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 18, 2010)

@Duy can u give me any info on Juri and Makoto


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2010)

*@ Wu Fei:* Didn't get much play when I was there, but his s.Roundhouse is a really good Anti-Air. I talked to Tatsu at my local arcade before I played Super too cause there was a tournament there. He told me Guy is pretty low tier and that his run mixups are pretty weak and slow. 

*@ arcanecapricorn:* Makoto's Karakusa is nothing like the 3s version. I feel like it has less range. However this can be compensated by Karaing the Karakusa. Her Kara is off her f.Short. You have to do it really fast too so you gotta hit up training mode. Her c.Strong is still a good poke so that's a good thing. It's kinda weird but she feels a little "stiff" in this game compared to 3s. I will definitely give her some more testing tonight though.

I didn't really do much with Juri cause I think she's boring and stale. My only comment for her is that c.Forward xx Pinwheel is good, lol.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 18, 2010)

The character themes sound badass.. can't wait to pick player 2 on purpose hehe.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2010)

Superstars said:


> You online right now?



You didn't add me on back when I gave you my PSN did you?


----------



## Daedus (Apr 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th_m1IeP-MU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Jesus, Cody is the balls.


----------



## SilentBobX (Apr 19, 2010)

Bah! That one stream went down. Here's a better one if your itching to watch some people play.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Dudley has a weak AA game. You can AA with his c.Fierce but it's not as reliable at times. All forms of regular Shoryu really sucks ass and will get stuffed. He has the Rog treatment where you can mash on c.Jab and hit confirm it into a BnB.


Trading is not that bad when you consider...


Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrJdDzdU0es&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THE-END~!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 19, 2010)

AA trading to me is more situational than anything. But I guess me calling it "weak" is a bit of an understatement cause I was basing it off on someone with a great AA game like Cody.

I thought Dudley was gonna be braindead, but in actuality...Cody is pretty braindead. I tested out the s.Strong~Ultra2 combo. Shit was mad easy.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2010)

Wouldn't calling it weak be an overstatement, in that case? xd

Haha, ye, the folk at SRK say the same thing. Glad Dudley's not gonna be the next Ken.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2010)

Sucks for Cody though. 

I also don't mind working for Makoto's moves but does she have shit health or anything that handicaps her a lot from everyone else? I'd hate for the only new girl i play being Ibuki. I don't know if i want to touch Juri when i've seen her in a dozen videos and will probably see her in every other match for the next year online.

I miss the days when people would play who they thought was cool and not who is the easiest to use. Gone are the days of dudes maining Blanka, Sim, Sakura and Vega. When i am online all i see is ryu, ken, ryu, ken, sagat, ryu, ken, a Zangief sighting. Its weak.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 19, 2010)

> I miss the days when people would play who they thought was cool and not who is the easiest to use.


People still do that. In fact, most of the people who post in here seem to do exactly that. 

It's just that way more people don't. Not like it's new. Most people have always picked Ken and Ryu, in my experience.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2010)

They have, that's why the Shoto is the most common char type in SF.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 19, 2010)

The themes are nice. 



But goddamn, Honda's new theme is sooo sick. I may have to stick to my sumo-happy ways, even though I WILL be using Vega some as well, and Hawk, for sure.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 19, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Sucks for Cody though.
> 
> I also don't mind working for Makoto's moves but does she have shit health or anything that handicaps her a lot from everyone else? I'd hate for the only new girl i play being Ibuki. I don't know if i want to touch Juri when i've seen her in a dozen videos and will probably see her in every other match for the next year online.
> 
> I miss the days when people would play who they thought was cool and not who is the easiest to use. Gone are the days of dudes maining Blanka, Sim, Sakura and Vega. When i am online all i see is ryu, ken, ryu, ken, sagat, ryu, ken, a Zangief sighting. Its weak.



Stop your whining and stop basing everything online, it's not the end all be all.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 19, 2010)

So I can't wait to this game. Can't wait to try out al of the new characters. I have my mind set on Adon and Juri but I am interested on how I play Hakan.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 19, 2010)

FFFFUUUUUUCK. The Dudley theme just made me jump ship. I'm playing with Dudley. SF3 3S  OST was the best.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 19, 2010)

If themes were converting me, I'd be rolling with Adon. Which I suppose is still possible.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 19, 2010)

jkingler said:
			
		

> If themes were converting me, I'd be rolling with Adon. Which I suppose is still possible.


Seriously. Gives me the Alpha 2 chills all over.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 19, 2010)

Themes don't make the character for me.  But some of those are seriously awesome.



Apparently I'm better with Abel than I am with ken.  Quite an odd turn of events.


@Duy:  What can you tell us about T.Hawk?


----------



## Sengoku (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmmm how old is Adon?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2010)

Dudley's theme would be a lot better if they didn't put in 'Get on the dance floor' every fucking five seconds.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Sucks for Cody though.
> 
> I also don't mind working for Makoto's moves but does she have shit health or anything that handicaps her a lot from everyone else? I'd hate for the only new girl i play being Ibuki. I don't know if i want to touch Juri when i've seen her in a dozen videos and will probably see her in every other match for the next year online.
> 
> I miss the days when people would play who they thought was cool and not who is the easiest to use. *Gone are the days of dudes maining Blanka, Sim, Sakura and Vega.* When i am online all i see is ryu, ken, ryu, ken, sagat, ryu, ken, a Zangief sighting. Its weak.



Well if those characters weren't bad people would play them. Recall back to every game where those characters were good and you'll notice they all got mad play. All 4 of those characters had their fair share of being Top Tier in one point or another. Sakura was Top 5 in every game she was in except MvC2, MSHvSF, CFE and SF4/SSF4.

On a side not I just got back from a 7 hour SSF4 session. I pretty much played Cody all day so that's all I can tell you.

*-*BnB combo is c.Jab~c.Strong xx Criminal Upper/Short Ruffian Kick. There are times where distance is an issue and the CU might whiff. This is where you replace the CU with the Short Ruffian Kick. Also due to distance you might want to sub the c.Strong for a c.Short.
*-*s.Fierce and s.Roundhouse are not reliable Anti-Airs.
*-*c.Fierce Anti-Air is very character dependant.
*-*Back s.Strong is your best Anti-Air.
*-*c.Short is a very good poke. Empty buffer it into Rocks or CU.
*-*s.Short is a very fast straight middle body poke.
*-*s.Forward can be used to stuff moves when in range.
*-*Crossup is off of j.Forward.
*-*c.Jab is very good and leads to everything.
*-*Rocks are not very good and should be used sparingly.
*-*He can duck under Akuma's 2nd rep of the s.Roundhouse.
*-*Very solid matchup against Non-Fireball characters. I have successfuly zoned out Dudley by staying out of sweep range and reacting to what he does and Counter Hitting accordingly. With good prediction you can easily stuff Dudley's s.Fierce with your s.Forward.
*-*c.Forward slide can go under Fireballs. This is a must learn and something I will try to perfect in due time. This will allow Cody to play against Fireball characters and get into the sweet spot for him to zone. I'm not kidding use the c.Forward slide...A LOT. It is seriously a very good poke.
*-*c.Short can link into c.Jab which leads to his BnB. So he has a pretty solid Option Select that leads to a hit confirmable combo plus knockdown.
*-*EX Zonk Punch is unsafe on block. I heard that if you only let the first hit of it land it will be safe on block, but I didn't get to test it.

Things of concern:
-Cody might have problems against runaway characters. More notably Akuma and Ibuki. Time will tell though cause I haven't gotten use to a lot of the matchups for him.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I miss the days when people would play who they thought was cool and not who is the easiest to use. Gone are the days of dudes maining Blanka, Sim, Sakura and Vega. When i am online all i see is ryu, ken, ryu, ken, sagat, ryu, ken, a Zangief sighting. Its weak.



PTW. 

I won't lie, I only played 'Rog in vanilla SF4 because his bnbs were so easy, and his footsies and counter poking game was so brain dead.. But, I only resorted to that because Capcom either left out, or ruined the characters I like.

But, they've brought MAI WAIFU back, so I can PTW(and still lose) with a character I actually like.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2010)

SFIV sucked.

That is all.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 20, 2010)

I liked it. But I play Ryu, and he has everything he needs in SFIV =D


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 20, 2010)

i seriously hate the revenge system. If im vega and ur abel and i completely rape u wit good positioning and counter pokes, theres no reason y u should be rewarded for playing terrible and then doing random ultras and super that no sane player could see coming.

i never raged before (lies, i play wit Vega, i rage ery other match) but i damn near kicked down my bedroom door.

Basically, let there be domination. Dont try to force shit to be even. let the matchups and player skill do the numbers.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 20, 2010)

It makes the game more interesting. Lessens the gap between total rape.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2010)

Vega is asking for an ass kicking, Wu Fail.


----------



## delirium (Apr 20, 2010)

> i seriously hate the revenge system. If im vega and ur abel and i completely rape u wit good positioning and counter pokes, theres no reason y u should be rewarded for playing terrible and then doing random ultras and super that no sane player could see coming.



But that's what makes the game so HYPE! LOL


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 20, 2010)

One more week and get hype! For those of us who don't get the game early, at least.  Also, MVC3!


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuck Balrog's new theme is so cash.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 20, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> One more week and get hype! For those of us who don't get the game early, at least.  Also, MVC3!



EAST COAST BAYBEE, PHILLY WHERE YO AT ?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley's theme would be a lot better if they didn't put in 'Get on the dance floor' every fucking five seconds.



It sounds enough like his 3rd strike's house theme that I liked it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 20, 2010)

setoshi said:


> Fuck *Cody's* new theme is so cash.



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Someone come online!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2010)

Cody's theme is so addictive. I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got back from another long session.

I can't wait for all the scrubs online to abuse online lag and throw out Cody's Zonk Punch. I am not going to lie to you guys, but that shit is super good. It's like a horizontal Dragon Punch that is safe on block and does beefy chip damage. EX version of it is punishable but be aware that Cody can FADC it into U1.

For you Juri players here are some things to look out for:
-Divekicks are not as safe as you think it is.
-Pinwheels are not really safe at all. I think all version are punishable.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 21, 2010)

Cody and Balrog should switch themes.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 21, 2010)

BINGO. 

I think i'm gonna just go JWong route and just beast with everybody. I like too many of the new characters.

and Guy has Sakura like mixups and does it better than her in that he can toss u back in the corner reset and keep it going. basically it seems Guy has two modes. Mode one is getting ur ass into the corner. Mode two is raping u in the corner unless ur guile.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2010)

Difference is that J Wong is highly skilled whereas it's unlikely you are. xD


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 21, 2010)

delirium said:


> But that's what makes the game so HYPE! LOL



A lot of games are hype with out a crutch system.

It's stupid that 3-5 mistakes on my part could put me at about a 50% disadvantage, and one mistake on the other guy's part could even it back up.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 21, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> A lot of games are hype with out a crutch system.
> 
> It's stupid that 3-5 mistakes on my part could put me at about a 50% disadvantage, and one mistake on the other guy's part could even it back up.



Is it a mistake or is it guessing wrong? You can say the same existed in 3s.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, outside of slops on execution, mistakes made in a fighting game are generally wrong guesses.. Discluding shit like not blocking overheads, since that's more of reactionary thing, than a decision.

And every game leaves you open to some kinda punishment when you make a mistake. The difference here is how big a gap in damage ultra vs no ultra gives most characters, and the fact that you gain ultra meter, often times from being behind in the match.
So like, you lose 10% everytime you fuck up, stick out your foot when you shouldn't get baited into a dp with no meter, yada yada.. Then when you actually hit that guess DP you get to do 50% damage..

3S is similar, in guess parry bullshit.. But it's on both ends.. if you're down 50% and guess parry you can bridge the gap, but guess parry isn't only available to the guy losing the round.. Granted you can build Ultra via absorbing fireballs, but, the majority of the time, guy with a big lead has no Ultra while, the losing player does.

It's the only game where a strong life lead actually slows your momentum. Which IMO is stupid. 
Granted I like the game, it's fun and all, I just feel like the Ultra system fucked up what could've been a really good game.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm jealous of all of you that are playing early.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Difference is that J Wong is highly skilled whereas it's unlikely you are. xD



LOL thats real talk..... but fuck u too. 



bbq sauce said:


> Well, outside of slops on execution, mistakes made in a fighting game are generally wrong guesses.. Discluding shit like not blocking overheads, since that's more of reactionary thing, than a decision.
> 
> And every game leaves you open to some kinda punishment when you make a mistake. The difference here is how big a gap in damage ultra vs no ultra gives most characters, and the fact that you gain ultra meter, often times from being behind in the match.
> So like, you lose 10% everytime you fuck up, stick out your foot when you shouldn't get baited into a dp with no meter, yada yada.. Then when you actually hit that guess DP you get to do 50% damage..
> ...



my exact feelings.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 21, 2010)

Sheeiit. You just a valet for hoes. 

besides the only folks rockin purple suits these days are A Pimp Named Slickback and a certain banana/dickhead.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2010)

So uh, I have a silly question for those who have the game already (somehow) or those who know a lot about the game.

Are the "stories" for the characters revisions from the first game, or are they actually different? The thing that confuses me with the Street Fighter series, particularly Street Fighter III was that the Arcade Mode stories in the first two versions were the exact same in terms of endings, but all new and even a continuation of the previous stories in the third version.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 21, 2010)

The fact that Yun, Yang, Makoto, and Ibuki were like 18-19 in SF3 means that they should be looking young as hell in SF4 which is like 5 years before SF3. Gouken got brought back, BISON got retconed to hell.

I honestly stopped giving a fuck about the story in SF4. 

SF4 = Millenium Match KOF or whatever those mash fests be. where fave characters are in the mix for the hell of it.

I'm waiting on SF5 so Ryu can become God after Oro training.


I just had a idea. They need to boost training mode where we can program the computer/dummy. like FF12 shit. for example, to tell how safe a move is on block program a ryu to block and on first active frame shoryuken, throw,or jab.

just thought it'd be pretty convenient. it'd be alot less head ache than trying to choose ryu then record the other character u want to test and rely on ur poor timing for reversals or watever lol.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 21, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Someone come online!



I'm your Huckleberry


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, did they drop the fucking ball as far as Dudley's lines go. >_<

Seriously, how fitting would "Let's fight like Gentlemen" have been at that point.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 22, 2010)

Dudley's theme is so win.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait till you hear more of it, the 'Get on the dancefloor' every five seconds gets old, unfortunately. The mix in the reveal was better. >_<


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh Cody, you "rock" my world.

Edit:
Oh darn, it has to be on Counter Hit.

Well atleast this doesn't have to be Counter Hit:


----------



## Barry. (Apr 22, 2010)

I do find that "Get on the dancefloor" out of place but still...no complaints from me. Also, after playing SSF4 for two days now, it looks like I'm going to be playing with juri and dudley a lot.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh damn, that Cody CH combo into U2 was so damaging.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 22, 2010)

Cody is a beast. Can't wait to use him.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 22, 2010)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!


----------



## Ziko (Apr 22, 2010)

Got the game myself today, haven't played much, but screw Ryu, Dudley is my new main.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm gonna start charging for folk to get on this bandwagon I started.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna start charging for folk to get on this bandwagon I started.



Nah, everyone is gonna hop on that Cody.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 22, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah, everyone is gonna hop on that Cody.



QFT.

Duy wasn't joking when he said that Cody was pretty braindead. Not to mention the amount of damage his normal combos can do.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

You damn bastards who got the game early.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah, everyone is gonna hop on that Cody.


I know I am. And I'm gonna hop on dat Ibuki. :ho


Violent-nin said:


> You damn bastards who got the game early.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't found an early release place yet, but I am going to go check out a wal-mart in the ghetto


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't even know who I want to play anymore. The only character that is for sure in my mind right now is Ibuki, but Cody is also up there. Guy, Adon, and Juri all interest me. Are Guy and Adon any good?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 22, 2010)

I will try out everyone again, and then I will say who I will play. It took me 5 months before Bison became my main on vanilla.

Also Hell Attack> Psycho Punisher is


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 22, 2010)

Guy is actually a lot better than I thought he is. His pokes are actually very very fast and will stuff a lot of moves. Bushin flips are also very effective in this game simply because the Bushin throw from the flip does almost 200 damage and can grab opponents even from behind him. So if Guy is flipping at you at close range make sure you're crouching cause the throw will catch anything even Shoryus.

Adon didn't get much play, but I still think he sucks.

Bison got buffed in Super. A majority of his normals gained priority and speed and lost damage. The tail of the Psycho Crusher has an extended hit box so you can do wakeup crossup games with it like Blanka does with the ball. Also his new Ultra is like one of the best Ultra in the game. It can punish fireballs at max range, setup ambiguous crossups, still combo off of the j.Strong, and is an Anti-Air. The only reason I can see why you would use U1 over U2 is against Rufus to punish the EX Messiah.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)

I see. Guess I'll be trying out Ibuki, Cody and Guy from the start. Thanks for the info on Guy, Duy.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just found out that these dudes in my city run pretty lively SF games on wednesday nights right near my house thing is I watched some of their youtube videos and they are mostly scrubs, I kinda wanna stop by and fuck em up but I asked what set up they have up cause I can't go to work with anything other than a Dualshock lmao.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2010)

Which city are you in again Boss.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 23, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Bison got buffed in Super. A majority of his normals gained priority and speed and lost damage. The tail of the Psycho Crusher has an extended hit box so you can do wakeup crossup games with it like Blanka does with the ball. Also his new Ultra is like one of the best Ultra in the game. It can punish fireballs at max range, setup ambiguous crossups, still combo off of the j.Strong, and is an Anti-Air. The only reason I can see why you would use U1 over U2 is against Rufus to punish the EX Messiah.



Yeah I was so happy that the PC got that buff.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 23, 2010)

Cody can  get mauled and he has no good wakeup options and his specials are unsafe, slow walk speed bad backdash, he's not braindead he's just has straightforward combos and dudley isn't easy mode either. You also need know how to use many of his AA's properly and his normals.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Cody can  get mauled and he has no good wakeup options and his specials are unsafe, slow walk speed bad backdash, he's not braindead he's just has straightforward combos and dudley isn't easy mode either. You also need know how to use many of his AA's properly and his normals.



That's interesting. Sounds like he plays just like he did in Alpha, then. That is, straight forward and simple footsie game with options. But you have to have a strong sense of SF basics to really pull out his potential. Super has a lot of interesting characters. I wanna mess around with all the Alpha returnees.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2010)

Dedicated to Arnie:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCd2FBayS2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha those are so sick. There's a simpler one that does 510 damage on Sagat. Can you say damage boost? lol

Speaking of Sagat, Guile's Sobat hops over his low Tiger Shot. Getting in is going to be so much easier.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha, yeah, U2 does sick damage for the few hits it does (like two or some shit), deceptive.

I hope I can learn to rape Sagat with Duds.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 23, 2010)

Argh.. so many people gettin' early copies.

Peep the teamsp00ky stream, they been playin that shit for like 5 straight days.. be warned, as it being sp00ky's stream, they like to throw meltyblood in the middle of the SSF4 to try and promote the game.

I recommend you watch it, but, it may not be your cup of bubble tea.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2010)

Getting it tomorrow, I think.

sp00ky stream is laggy as hell for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, they got like 800+ viewers at a time, so that shit does get shaky at times.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2010)

It stops every five secs for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 23, 2010)

Ahhh, sorry bro.. It gets like that for me at times, but, it's usually pretty decent.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone in the 360 wanna face me?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 23, 2010)

Setoshi In regular 4? I can run a few games. Srg Skeetz is my tag.

I got my Ps3 copy of Super on deck. So if any of you bums want to get wrecked add me. Mr_biscuits is my PSN.
I'm gonna be running T.Hawk, Sim, Bison, with a mix of Sagat here and there, but mostly Hawk.


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 23, 2010)

I actually just got SSF4 for the 360, you got it too?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 23, 2010)

Nah, Gonna wait until after release date for my 360 version. I'm gonna be playing on PS3 for now.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 23, 2010)

Is everyone getting imported copies?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope, 360 and everything.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Which city are you in again Boss.



Calgary. Don't think I'll go though cause the videos of their matches make em look garbage which is kinda why I want to go and just wreck them. But it's at a hot dog fast food place and I bet they're all just fat nerds lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Calgary. Don't think I'll go though cause the videos of their matches make em look garbage which is kinda why I want to go and just wreck them. But it's at a hot dog fast food place and I bet they're all just fat nerds lol.



Ah I see.

And more than likely.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Nope, 360 and everything.



This is some *bullshit*. 


I want my copy NAO.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2010)

Never bought a joystick before, this one is a good deal for $32.99?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 23, 2010)

Spend the extra dough and cop a TE stick on amazon


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 23, 2010)

Got my copy for the PS3 not too long ago today. 

Can't play it until later tonight though, cause I'm hanging with the girlfriend.

Add me on PSN...Duy123.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 23, 2010)

tell me the game is not yet...?  I thought it was on the 27th


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 23, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> tell me the game is not yet...?  I thought it was on the 27th



Privately owned small stores doesn't believe in release dates.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn you Duy!


----------



## delirium (Apr 24, 2010)

lol Daigo used Guile at LA Fight Club and he beat Valle's Ryu.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 24, 2010)

Sigh...

After 5 years of abuse, I think I'm gonna put away my old HRAP2. It's just too much of a hassle fixing it and whatnot. Went and bought myself a new TE instead.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Never bought a joystick before, this one is a good deal for $32.99?


Fuck yes. You'll have to buy some Sanwa/Seimitsu buttons to switch it up, though. Still way below the cost of a TE at that price.


Hell On Earth said:


> Spend the extra dough and cop a TE stick on amazon



Bitch, you stupid?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 24, 2010)

Ugh, looks like I gotta wait til tues. Nobody around here is breaking street date. I've called every fucking store.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 24, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Ugh, looks like I gotta wait til tues. Nobody around here is breaking street date. I've called every fucking store.



Same.  **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2010)

so i turn on my ps3 and see vault playin super street fighter iv.. answers now 

i thought it was still due for 5-6 days.. wtf?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2010)

Super >>>>>>>> Vanilla, shit is so pringles.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 24, 2010)

^Indeed, I look at vanilla in disgust (well, even more so since Super came out, lol)


----------



## Barry. (Apr 24, 2010)

Lots of T.Hawk n Cody players online...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 24, 2010)

How is the netcode so far?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 24, 2010)

There a lot of Dudleys?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 24, 2010)

Justin vs Daigo was so hype. Justin's hair looked as oily as Hakan though.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 24, 2010)

OH MAH GAW ARE YOU KIDDING ME ARE YOU KIDDING ME ARE YOU KIDDING ME ARE YOU KIDDING ME SERIOUSLEEE SERIOUSLEE


----------



## jkingler (Apr 24, 2010)

I went to check the mail in hopes of getting an early copy. No dice. 

I think I am going to get it on the legit release date.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Super >>>>>>>> Vanilla, shit is so pringles.



For him to say something positive about SSF4 I am now hyped


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2010)

Team Battle mode sucks, though.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 24, 2010)

lol you just couldn't do it could you

But how/why does it suck


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2010)

Boring as fuck, three mates and me were in there against some randoms, but one of my mates ended up not playing any matches for 45 minutes straight cause everyone got beat before he got his shot.

Endless Battle is fun, though. Winner stays formula works well.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 24, 2010)

So your friend was last and you beat the randoms? That sucks you can't change the rotation after the session is over to spice things up. Is unlocking the colors/taunts a pain in the butt?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm gonna be on as soon as my update finishes.

Duy123


----------



## Barry. (Apr 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> How is the netcode so far?



It's an improvement from SF4 but still nothing great.



Big Boss said:


> There a lot of Dudleys?



Not really. I only met two dudleys players but remind you this is before the release date. We might get a whole flood of them after.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 25, 2010)

Online play is still pretty shitty to me.

I get green bars and whatnot, but there is still slight lag. Especially, when I let go of my punch to Zonk Punch but instead get nothing thanks to online lag, yay.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 25, 2010)

Random question but how is the announcer compared to vanilla?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2010)

SSFIV is so much fun, VN.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

ARGH! 

Tuesday needs to speed the hell up and get here.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> ARGH!
> 
> Tuesday needs to speed the hell up and get here.



A thousand times this.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 25, 2010)

Hangatyr if you ever find anything about Dudley vs. Cody let me know.

Cause as of right now Dudley is so fucken free for me. I can AA and zone him out like no other. I just keep distance and empty buffering c.Short xx Jab Criminal Upper. It's funny when they Command Duck into the c.Short. Also let me know if you find something for Dudley that can punish a blocked Zonk Punch and Jab Criminal Upper. Dudley has such shitty range he can't catch me after it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2010)

Command dashing into pokes is a bitch, I've noticed this versus my mate's Ryu. He's started doing c.forward at the start of every match, though this is remedied by either reverse Superman or short duck -> f.HK. Haven't had too much experience vs Cody yet though. All I know is that you want to stay on the ground with Duds at nearly all times versus every char. Save jumps for surprise jump-ins. 

Duds jump-in combo's are gdlk though, like 470 stun and 250 damage with no meter.

s/f-HP might be useful versus your c.shorts, but I dunno. Maybe f.mk.


I do know that I'm definitely not feeling Adon, though. Way too much work for too little result. Guile (played him a fair bit before the Daigo hype, heh) and DeeJay are great as well, but I should really move away from the charge characters. I have so much trouble mentally switching into Dudley mode if I play 'rog the match before. 

T-Hawk's damage is the stuff of Odin, it's seriously insane. Makoto didn't transfer well, but I look forward to seeing her potential.

Super also definitely marks the return of That Beeyotch. Kikosho is one of the best ultra's, seriously insane. You can't do shit about it 'cept block in the corner cause its hitbox is so fucking huge, and the chip damage is off the charts as well. It also stops projectiles flat, so I expect it to beat Ryu's ultra, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2010)

OVER NINE-THOUSAND!!!


----------



## Daedus (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh god, Tuesday *cannot* come soon enough.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to wait an extra week for this game.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I have to wait an extra week for this game.



Saddest thing I have heard in ages


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 25, 2010)

back from Boluxi, MS Casinos. Got some new money. can get dis on monday night now lol. O leh do it.

I'm mad scared at some of the new shit i'll have to be dealing with. cant wait.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 25, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> back from Boluxi, MS Casinos. Got some new money. can get dis on monday night now lol. O leh do it.
> 
> I'm mad scared at some of the new shit i'll have to be dealing with. cant wait.



The new theme of SSF4 is block crossups and overheads or die.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2010)

Tuesday is my birthday and I doubt I'll get this


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 26, 2010)

Hopefully, Gamestop doesn't dick around like they're known to do and I get this either tomorrow or Tuesday...


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The new theme of SSF4 is block crossups and overheads or die.



Overhead so strong lol.

So Super is a more offensive game

@Tilt You don't have a GS that is having a midnight release?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2010)

Dee Jay's st.Fierce puts the opponent in a juggle state when it's a counter hit...yeah, I fucks with DJ, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Command dashing into pokes is a bitch, I've noticed this versus my mate's Ryu. He's started doing c.forward at the start of every match, though this is remedied by either reverse Superman or short duck -> f.HK. Haven't had too much experience vs Cody yet though. All I know is that you want to stay on the ground with Duds at nearly all times versus every char. Save jumps for surprise jump-ins.
> 
> Duds jump-in combo's are gdlk though, like 470 stun and 250 damage with no meter.
> 
> ...



Seeing you missed it, Duy. =p


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 26, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Overhead so strong lol.
> 
> So Super is a more offensive game
> 
> @Tilt You don't have a GS that is having a midnight release?



I'm not entirely sure if my local GS is having a midnight release. I didn't hear any word on the matter, so I don't know. I'll probably just go in later today and ask them though.

Also, add me up on PSN so we can play when we get Super. *Crucifixion13*


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The new theme of SSF4 is block crossups and overheads or die.



Nothin' new to us ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that play animu games.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 26, 2010)

im watching daigo vs. wong guile vs. rufus and i bout keeled over laughing at the backhand smack pushing rufus into the sonicboom ftw.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Nothin' new to us ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that play animu games.



man blazblue is all about blocking over heads


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2010)

Hellion said:


> man blazblue is all about blocking over heads



Nah, I meant good animu fighters, like GG and MB.

BB defense is about holding 7+A+B, plus most over heads in that game are slow as fuck and hella obvious.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't played GG in ages, and I have no way to play Melty


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2010)

I want a new GG on 360 already. I need my Slayer fix.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't wait to use some Dee Jay. Been a very long time.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The new theme of SSF4 is block crossups and overheads or die.



god i suck at blocking overheads. Guess i'll be losing even more this time around. 

I still can't wait for it to come.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 26, 2010)

*@ Hangat?r:* Nah, Dudley's s.Fierce and f.Fierce is way too slow and I can c.Short xx CU that easily. I guess you get a good option of doing the f.Forward on Cody when you make it in close enough to add pressure. Dudley's c.Forward can easily be outzoned by Cody's s.Forward and c.Short as well.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 26, 2010)

Gonna be on PSN for a while if anyone wants to play. Mr_Biscuits is my PSN.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> god i suck at blocking overheads. Guess i'll be losing even more this time around.
> 
> I still can't wait for it to come.



If you're playing online it's gonna be real gay.

I'll be trolling with Ibuki overhead combos all day.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2010)

8 Hours till my time zone midnight release


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think my GS is having a midnight release. Oh well, I'll just pick it up tomorrow after school.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2010)

You poor Americans and your 27th release.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You poor Americans and your 27th release.



What did you do? Suck the clerk off at Moms and Pops?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn just started playing and DAMNNNN am i rusty.. time to get back in to shape


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 26, 2010)

GGs Biscuits.

Online lag owns my BnBs. That shit made Cody vs. Sim 100x harder than it already is. The only way I could've won was to get a lucky knockdown and be good with my okizeme.

*@ Duttyman:* Sorry man, I'll play you some other time. Got stuffs to do.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2010)

I hate the fact none of the places around here are having a midnight release.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Same.

Hopefully I get it tomorrow, then I'll proceed to get my ass kicked online by the likes of Duy and Biscuits, if they're up to face a noob, not a scrub


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ^ Same.
> 
> Hopefully I get it tomorrow, then I'll proceed to get my ass kicked online by the likes of Duy and Biscuits, if they're up to face a noob, not a scrub



Get on MW2 for now.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 26, 2010)

TOMORROW IS GONNA BE TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea                   ?


----------



## Wicked (Apr 26, 2010)

game is out tomorrow!


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2010)

2 hours woot, and the commercial just came on


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 26, 2010)

Tears I'm gonna love bodying you.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 26, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Tears I'm gonna love giving you a private strip show webcam




Awww ain't you so nice biscuits!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 26, 2010)

We'll see soon enough.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 27, 2010)

(read sig )


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll be on for a bit.

PSN...Duy123


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> What did you do? Suck the clerk off at Moms and Pops?



It's called having connections. Don't hate, I'm playing SSFIV.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's called having connections. Don't hate, I'm playing SSFIV.



Connections = Kmart? I would have gotten one by now if i really wanted to. I'll just walk in the store and pick up a random copy. If the price is right the clerk will sell you a copy already pre-ordered.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2010)

T hawk is wonderful.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 27, 2010)

^Indeed

Damn Duy, you need to move closer, that lag is a BITCH! lol, ggs tho, I know you was fuckin up too.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 27, 2010)

IronFist you play on PSN?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 27, 2010)

Indeed comrade, add ya boy up!


----------



## LayZ (Apr 27, 2010)

Got it @ midnight and mainly played Juri. 

Cannon Spike nerf, Boo!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> ^Indeed
> 
> Damn Duy, you need to move closer, that lag is a BITCH! lol, ggs tho, I know you was fuckin up too.



Lol, I didn't have to.

Deejay can only threaten Cody when he can use his c.Forward. I just need to throw rocks, AA, and profit, hahaha.

Chem what's your PSN again?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Connections = Kmart? I would have gotten one by now if i really wanted to. I'll just walk in the store and pick up a random copy. If the price is right the clerk will sell you a copy already pre-ordered.



Europe, little lad. Though feel free to keep hatin', I'll always be above. 

I paid less than retail for it, too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2010)

Ugh, 6.5 more hours until I can get mine.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 27, 2010)

fuck, i keep making myself work hard. Guy aint the easy road.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2010)

Guy definitely has potential, though. Once the pro's start postin' vids you'll likely see some great things with him. He's not my kind of char, though. But I haven't really played with him, so that might be an unbased statement, haha.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 27, 2010)

just got this, seeing fei long infinite again was lulz.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2010)

FUCK! 

I slept through my alarm, I was supposed to go get it as soon as the mall opened, anyways off to get it now.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> I hate playing super uber noobs online. Who wants to play? PSN: Khemistly



I would play you, but I hate playing noobs too. 
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2010)

Biscuits get at me at like ~9PMish.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 27, 2010)

On now, just send request


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Guy definitely has potential, though. Once the pro's start postin' vids you'll likely see some great things with him. He's not my kind of char, though. But I haven't really played with him, so that might be an unbased statement, haha.



yeah i'm not dropping him. Despite taking some noob whoopings, I've yet to see a really fuckin retarded matchup. Guile is annoying as all hell. Juri gave me issues but i think i figured her out partially. mk.hurricane kick did wonders against her ground game. i believe it has some invincibility against projectiles.

Hmmm....Cody is a beast. he's tough to grasp. he has way too many tools. 

OH YEAH....fucking Zangief. I seriously was questioning the point in that matchup. Maybe its just me not being quick enough to utilize his command slide, but I can hardly get close to the fucker.

kara throw (mp~lp+lk. dont know if theres a better one)tossed into Guys strings has been workin alright. )

I really need to get his corner resets down.

lol at jumping in on Shoryu's only to elbow drop and they take the bait. free ultra.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2010)

Guile's definitely beastly in this game, especially if you don't have fireballs.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone on here whos psn is dqham


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2010)

Andy!!! I'm bodying Reggie and Rob right now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2010)

lawl. fuck all ya'll playin already.

I gotta wait until my seed goes to bed.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 27, 2010)

Bison's crouching medium kick beats kens


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2010)

You got more seeds than my half of Reggie.

Bison's everything beats everything. Bison is retarded good in this game, I predict him being top 5.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> You got more seeds than my half of Reggie.





You gay.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I would play you, but I hate playing noobs too.
> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh.



oh no you didnt girlfriend *black chick neck snap*


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll play you in a few. I gotta keep playing Ranked to keep my #1 Sim of PSN! LMAO!!!!!
I'm gonna be famous on GameFAQs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2010)

Biscuits on that streak, locked in his bedroom, hot-boxin, listenin' Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam records.

HE'S IN THE ZONE


----------



## Hellion (Apr 27, 2010)

chem whats your psn again?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Biscuits on that streak, locked in his bedroom, hot-boxin, listenin' Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam records.
> 
> HE'S IN THE ZONE





The fuck?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2010)

Andy knows me too well. I swear I be lighting my Ls with Sim's flame.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll be on.

PSN...Duy123


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2010)

I fucking hate Dhalsim, Seth, Guile and Shoto's as Duds.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I fucking hate Dhalsim, Seth, Guile and Shoto's as Duds.



Step up your game, you scrub.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ 

This vega is cleaning house in the endless battle room I am inlol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 27, 2010)

Got it!! Gonna play offline for a bit before I go online. Hellion, I'll add you up.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Step up your game, you scrub.


Or just switch to Guile and faceroll. 


Hellion said:


> ^^
> 
> This vega is cleaning house in the endless battle room I am inlol



Vega is really fucking annoying if you don't know how to deal with him.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 27, 2010)

@ Juri and Rose's alts. Dat cleavage.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2010)

Dudley's is pimp. The first pack is already available, but I'mma hold out till the 1k pack.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2010)

Dudley has trouble against good Fireball characters and characters with strong footsies (ie; Bison) Or at least that's my initial impression of him.

He has almost no invincibility on his moves and ducking isn't going to help against those who have fast recovery on their Fireballs, ie; Guile.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2010)

Plus Shoto c.forward beats ducking easily. It can be baited and punished, but it's still a bitch.

Rolling Thunder is also very hard to use against Guile. Use it against a lp SB and you'll just get hit in the back, shit's ridiculous.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 27, 2010)

DeeJay's is epic!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 27, 2010)

PSN guys who i dont have yet.. Ad me 

PSNuttyman still rusty but fuck it.. If am getting my asss kicked why not get it royaly kicked


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2010)

Khemistly


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2010)

GGs to rKrippler.

Regardless of how good the game is, online play is still garbage. Atleast my TE stick should be coming in tomorrow so I don't have to play on my friend's SE anymore. Do the buttons get stuck for those who own a SE too?

Just gotta bear with this for another 3 months until arcade release so I can quit online play again.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2010)

Got the game but I doubt I'll get any games in at all. Got hit with a touch of death today. 

Looking forward to Makoto though and the changes to Ryu.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2010)

Dudley is so braindead easy to use. I got like 20 wins with him in a fucking row.

I prefer Ibuki.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 27, 2010)

Biscuits & Crucifix thanks for the matches..  Felt nice attempting Adon wih no pressure.. Think am def going to have him as second just gotta get some BB combos down and then its all about the mix ups and mind games
Gotta get them zzzzz's gots to work tomorrw beter yet today since its like 2:30


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, you can Metsu SRK off a j.rh though you lose out on about 120~ points of damage.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 27, 2010)

hoping on now


----------



## Daedus (Apr 27, 2010)

My god, this is so much better than vanilla.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2010)

Vanilla feels like a fucking beta test now.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck you guys, my birthday was today but I'm waiting on my birthday money to be sent from overseas


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2010)

Can you listen to your own music online this time???


----------



## jkingler (Apr 27, 2010)

Wtf. Mine is not in today's mail.

Rage.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 27, 2010)

eww sorry kingler


----------



## Daedus (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow.  Dudley is easy mode.

No- no.  I don't think you understand.  I am so horribly scrubby that to this day I still have yet to completely finish any one character's hard trial(With my main, Ken, I'm stuck on hard 4).

I had all 24 of Dudley's challenges done within 15 minutes of booting up the game, tops.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs to rKrippler.
> 
> Regardless of how good the game is, online play is still garbage. Atleast my TE stick should be coming in tomorrow so I don't have to play on my friend's SE anymore. Do the buttons get stuck for those who own a SE too?
> 
> Just gotta bear with this for another 3 months until arcade release so I can quit online play again.


The buttons don't really stick, but when I press buttons such as my MK (o button) and HP (L1 button)  buttons, sometimes they don't come out. 


Duttyman Momochi said:


> Biscuits & Crucifix thanks for the matches..  Felt nice attempting Adon wih no pressure.. Think am def going to have him as second just gotta get some BB combos down and then its all about the mix ups and mind games
> Gotta get them zzzzz's gots to work tomorrw beter yet today since its like 2:30



Np, ggs bro.

Played a shitload of games today, was on for like 7 hours. I'm liking Ibuki, Cody and Makoto. Sort of liking Guy. Didn't get a chance to use Juri, Hakan or Adon yet. I'm still looking forward to maining Ibuki, but I need to work heavily on my combos and execution, along with my footsies. Cody seems easy-mode, yet I'm still a scrub with him. 

Biscuits owned my ass with Cody. Things would be alot easier though, if my buttons weren't going to shit. Looks like it's time to oil.. I mean, but new parts. 

Oh and PS., I still love Sakura. Lol.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 28, 2010)

*SunNights1 *and *FinalEnd1* get online against this on PSN!! 
I'm quite sure some of you already got tag blasted!!
And no you can't play your own music online we had the game since last Thursday [LA baby!!].


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, when I'm using Ibuki or Guy and I'm trying to do target combos or Bushin combo, I find that when I just try to do it like lp, mp, hp for example, the next move would not come out sometimes. Is that just me, or is it the stick? I have an SE by the way. I always thought you could just input the commands of target combos as quickly as you wanted and they came out, but this has me thinking otherwise.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2010)

holy crap  I can store juris l, m, h, fireballs at the same time for however long I want.  It kills my hand but it has to have some benefits.  

GG's Duy and Sonniku.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Yea ggs Hellion. Your Juri is too solid. It seems the only time I could beat you was when you used Hakan, lol.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 28, 2010)

come on, who wants some


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Dudley is so braindead easy to use. I got like 20 wins with him in a fucking row.
> 
> I prefer Ibuki.


Lol no. It means your opponents are braindead, not Dudley. He has like 10 bad match-ups.


Daedus said:


> Wow.  Dudley is easy mode.
> 
> No- no.  I don't think you understand.  I am so horribly scrubby that to this day I still have yet to completely finish any one character's hard trial(With my main, Ken, I'm stuck on hard 4).
> 
> I had all 24 of Dudley's challenges done within 15 minutes of booting up the game, tops.



Those are trials, not actual matches vs skilled opponents. Most of the trials are easy mode now. Actually playing Dudley well against opponents who aren't completely retarded is FAR from easy mode.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Yo Hang how good are you with Studley so far?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 28, 2010)

Juri is God Tier online.

Thanks to online lag it is virtually impossible to punish her pinwheels and that shit is super garbage on block.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yo Hang how good are you with Studley so far?


About half as good as I was with my Boxer. BnB one-frame links are a bitch and it's weird to be so all out offensive after DBFIV.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Juri is God Tier online.
> 
> Thanks to online lag it is virtually impossible to punish her pinwheels and that shit is super garbage on block.



I have virtually no lag with fellow Dutchmen unless they're streaming porno.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Ahh I see. And yeah, if I'm playing with other North Americans, 80% of the time there's no lag. But earlier I was playing against a frenchmen, and there was a small amount of lag. I was surprised at the small amount since I'm in Canada and he was in France.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Vanilla feels like a fucking beta test now.



Paiying Demo, I tell you !

70$ !


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Also, when I'm using Ibuki or Guy and I'm trying to do target combos or Bushin combo, I find that when I just try to do it like lp, mp, hp for example, the next move would not come out sometimes. Is that just me, or is it the stick? I have an SE by the way. I always thought you could just input the commands of target combos as quickly as you wanted and they came out, but this has me thinking otherwise.



Sorry to quote myself, but could someone answer this please? It's really bothering. Maybe I'm just a total noob.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Sorry to quote myself, but could someone answer this please? It's really bothering. Maybe I'm just a total noob.



Don't play them, but there is a little bit of timing to it.

All I know is that my friend mashes ferociously on the Roundhouse for the ender.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2010)

So apparently Dhalsim is fucking godlike now.
After discussion strats with Sabin, I'm gonna stick to Sim 100% now.

I had no clue that all his drills were safe on block, LMAO! You can even hitconfirm into Super! 
Drills, full Screen EX FB, Damage Buffs, Everyone else getting Damage nerfs, and my favorite! Ultra II.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Sorry to quote myself, but could someone answer this please? It's really bothering. Maybe I'm just a total noob.



there is indeed timing to it. Im trying to main Guy now. At first i couldnt finish the target combos for shit. but i nail them almost all the time now. u gotta do them real fast. but not too fast. practice alot in training mode. and just try to pull em off all the time in matches. theres a certain rhythm to it.

Gonna be playing alot more. Wants my Guy to be tops. I FINALLY STARTIN TO GET CORNER MIXUPS ON POINT! a tear came out my eye when i was able to target combo into throw>lp (for reset)>dash under target combo into throw> EX spinkick.


shit was just beastly. On a nice Ibuki too. she won tho. the pressure and shit from ibuki is retarded. i wish u could record whatever u wanted.

lovin the game. so nice to see such variety in online opponents.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 28, 2010)

Nothing is funnier than beating your friends who have played since SF2 while you are a complete noob. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2010)

If any of you guys wanna play against a scrub, pm me.

PSN is on my sig.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 28, 2010)

What I hate about this game is that like, NOTHING does damage! there always seems like there's a pixel of health left on the opponent, shit is HELLA annoying, lol....but this game does shit on Vanilla IV, no question.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Juri is God Tier online.
> 
> Thanks to online lag it is virtually impossible to punish her pinwheels and that shit is super garbage on block.



Agree 100% with this. Juri is a god damn tank online.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 28, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> there is indeed timing to it. Im trying to main Guy now. At first i couldnt finish the target combos for shit. but i nail them almost all the time now. u gotta do them real fast. but not too fast. practice alot in training mode. and just try to pull em off all the time in matches. theres a certain rhythm to it.
> 
> Gonna be playing alot more. Wants my Guy to be tops. I FINALLY STARTIN TO GET CORNER MIXUPS ON POINT! a tear came out my eye when i was able to target combo into throw>lp (for reset)>dash under target combo into throw> EX spinkick.
> 
> ...



I think you can save any replay you want. Check your battle record and the match should be there and then just choose to save it.

 Gonna go check SRK for some Adon strats now. Next month its time to get the Sanwa  stck and start modding my SE. Afterwards gotta find me some nice artwork and the its time to mod it with clear seimitsu to showcase the art.. And all is left is the dual mod. 100 euro's down the drain in total atleast hahahaha


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 28, 2010)

looking for matches tonight on XBL

oneupdoe is my tag

Put NF in the request though or I won't accept it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 28, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> I think you can save any replay you want. Check your battle record and the match should be there and then just choose to save it.
> 
> Gonna go check SRK for some Adon strats now. Next month its time to get the Sanwa  stck and start modding my SE. Afterwards gotta find me some nice artwork and the its time to mod it with clear seimitsu to showcase the art.. And all is left is the dual mod. 100 euro's down the drain in total atleast hahahaha



oh shit thanks.

I'll add u later DoE


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> there is indeed timing to it. Im trying to main Guy now. At first i couldnt finish the target combos for shit. but i nail them almost all the time now. u gotta do them real fast. but not too fast. practice alot in training mode. and just try to pull em off all the time in matches. theres a certain rhythm to it.
> 
> Gonna be playing alot more. Wants my Guy to be tops. I FINALLY STARTIN TO GET CORNER MIXUPS ON POINT! a tear came out my eye when i was able to target combo into throw>lp (for reset)>dash under target combo into throw> EX spinkick.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Looks like it's back to the hyperbolic time chamber.

I find Makoto so fun to use, but she is lacking in so much, sometimes I just feel like not using her at all. Still loving Ibuki and Cody though. Got around to using Juri, her stuff also feels very easy-mode, not hatin on anyone who's a beast with her though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Ah, I see. Looks like it's back to the hyperbolic time chamber.
> 
> I find Makoto so fun to use, but she is lacking in so much, sometimes I just feel like not using her at all. Still loving Ibuki and Cody though. Got around to using *Juri, her stuff also feels very easy-mode*, not hatin on anyone who's a beast with her though.



She's not really easy mode. Almost all of her moves are minus on block. Online play just kinda restricts you from punishing her.

Oh yea Juri players...
c.Strong for Anti-Air please. If your character has a viable Anti-Air and you don't use it, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 28, 2010)

Juri sometimes has so much shit going on around her its sometimes annoying trying to see whats coming out. i swear particles from previous moves are still around while she's doing another move with particles and waves.

but really she isnt that tough to deal with once u know what her attacks are.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe it's just cuz Hellion owned me so hard...


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> She's not really easy mode. Almost all of her moves are minus on block. Online play just kinda restricts you from punishing her.
> 
> Oh yea Juri players...
> c.Strong for Anti-Air please. If your character has a viable Anti-Air and you don't use it, you're doing it wrong.


Yeah I just found that out this morning about her anti-air.  also her j.Strong is a good safe trade. 


Sonikku Tilt said:


> Maybe it's just cuz Hellion owned me so hard...



nah that was luck, I was just try to see what des and doesn't work.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm gonna get around to ordering my new parts this weekend hopefully. Then I can work on my links, execution, etc... a lot easier.

Getting on soon. Who's down for some games?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2010)

If anyone wants to play. either systems just add me and send a invite. 
Psn:Mr_biscuits
Xbox: SRG Skeetz

I'm only playing Sim exclusively so if you have no matchup exp holla for games. Just don't expect to get wins...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Yea, I have the most fucking trouble against Sim's I swear. Damn keep-away game.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone want to join me and Crux in teams?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2010)

I would but I'll definitely be letting you guys down, I'm such a scrub at this game right now. 

On the bright side I'm loving Ibuki (so fun to use) and I'm loving Chun-Li once again after not using her for months.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I would but I'll definitely be letting you guys down, I'm such a scrub at this game right now.
> 
> On the bright side I'm loving Ibuki (so fun to use) and I'm loving Chun-Li once again after not using her for months.



Haha, you think your a scrub right now? I got beat badly in teams earlier, Biscuits was basically carrying the team lmao. GGs btw Biscuits. I didn't use Ibuki at all, since I'm not confident in my skills with her as yet. My Makoto got a bit better to say the least though. I love getting U2 after EX tatsu with Sakura, feels so good. 

EDIT: Also, Nin, we should practice Ibuki against each other in a 1-on-1 Endless lobby. Just to see where we're at. If you're down though, we can run it a bit later, around 10 - 10:30 or so,gotta do some homework right now.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2010)

Doesn't matter, it's just practice. I'll go last so I can clean up. 
I'll give you tips in the text chat to help you out. Me and Crux just finished something like 11-1. The only loss we got was cause I was trolling with Akuma, LMAO.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuck Amazon.

I got a 1 dollar refund because they are going to be way late. 

Delivery Estimate: May 1, 2010

Wtf?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Haha, you think your a scrub right now? I got beat badly in teams earlier, Biscuits was basically carrying the team lmao. GGs btw Biscuits. I didn't use Ibuki at all, since I'm not confident in my skills with her as yet. My Makoto got a bit better to say the least though. I love getting U2 after EX tatsu with Sakura, feels so good.
> 
> EDIT: Also, Nin, we should practice Ibuki against each other in a 1-on-1 Endless lobby. Just to see where we're at. If you're down though, we can run it a bit later, around 10 - 10:30 or so,gotta do some homework right now.



Sounds fine too me. Yeah I suck right now, I'm basically at the skill level of someone who just started playing SSFIV for the first time without playing SFIV much before hand.

@Biscuits 

True enough. I'll join you guys next time for sure. Tips and advice will definitely be appreciated, I'm in research mode so to speak now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm down for team battles again if anyone else is. Other than that, I'll be practicing in training mode/trials or Endless battle. Gonna get back on around 11pm. For those in a different time zone that's about an hour from now


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2010)

Watching replay channel, I just saw 7 Ibuki players in a row. :S


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be on in like an hour, so if you see me my name pop up and you are in a lobby or something send me an invite.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Will do Hellion.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 28, 2010)

lets play lets play lets play


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 28, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Fuck Amazon.
> 
> I got a 1 dollar refund because they are going to be way late.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 28, 2010)

GGs blme6. Scrubby matches on my part and my friend is pretty fresh to SFIV so not the most competitive matches.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

We should try and get an Endless lobby room going with us NFers.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2010)

Getting on in like 10 min


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2010)

If you guys are running games send me a invite, I need training (to get my ass whooped).


----------



## Toreno (Apr 28, 2010)

Just got my copy today. 

Never played a Street Fighter game, but it looks pretty awesome. 

Going to play with C Viper and see how she is before hoping online.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 28, 2010)

GGs ReBohab. The matches would've been better if it weren't for that damn lag.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 29, 2010)

Drunken Monkey I dont like your Seth .

How come i got kicked lol?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2010)

GG's all.

I scrubbed things up but at least I was learning (though it didn't show). 

That Sim player went on a rampage until Hellion's Cammy silenced him. 

I got a ways to go but anyone got any tips or advice feel free to share.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm rkrippler lol.

man Chem went on a T.Hawk killing spree for awhile though.

I like the endless battle I gained alot of learning experiences


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> GG's all.
> 
> I scrubbed things up but at least I was learning (though it didn't show).
> 
> ...





Hellion said:


> I'm rkrippler lol.
> 
> man Chem went on a T.Hawk killing spree for awhile though.
> 
> I like the endless battle I gained alot of learning experiences



Yea GGs guys. That random Sim was just owning us left and right. And after you left Nin, Chem went on a good run too. I really learned alot from today as well. My Ibuki and Makoto both improved a ton.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I learned alot to. I have to really work on my Juri bnb's


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be on.

Holla at me.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 29, 2010)

if only i had time to mash on this game right now  damn uni, i wanted to bend ppl's knees online with fei


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2010)

Too bad Fei is still free.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> Just got my copy today.
> 
> Never played a Street Fighter game, but it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Going to play with C Viper and see how she is before hoping online.



...sorry, but:



C. Viper is one of the most difficult chars in the game to play. Especially as far as execution is concerned she's at the top of the requirement tiers. I especially wish you luck if you're a pad-warrior.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll try to main Makoto, but damn I have trouble against shotos !


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2010)

They shoulda given 3S chars parrying.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Juri is God Tier online.
> 
> Thanks to online lag it is virtually impossible to punish her pinwheels and that shit is super garbage on block.



A lot of shit is stupid safe online. Guy slides at point blank.. ugh.



Anywho, Ibuki is pretty good so far. Pokes pretty good.. slide is good, if you space it to be safe, cr.forward is a good counter poke, f+short is really good and stuffs a lot of moves and it's a lot longer than it looks, her throw range is MASSIVE, he oki is for the most part safe, she's got a lotta cool mix ups and I feel like I'm scratchin the surface.

The bad part is, I can only SJC Ultra out of the jab, strong, fierce target.. which means I only get in punishment situations or off focus. I still flub the cr.short/jab, far st. jab, st. forward SCJ like 80% of the time.. no hit confirm ultra for meh 

Haven't gotten to fully test option selects yet. She can do the same meaty air normal / sweep back dashes that everyone else can do, but they're boring. I tried to make an option select raida/kubi ori vs corner teleports, but, the game auto corrects when they teleport out of the corner and you just raida into an empty corner instead of it changing 63214 to 41236.. Not that it really matters, since raida didn't actually punish neutral or back teleports either.. even fierce raida ends before they reappear.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2010)

I should probably actually start learning to use p-linking and option selects.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't find P-linking that useful, most links (offline) are pretty easy.. But, I don't have any 1f links, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 29, 2010)

Isn't Ibuki's cr.lp, cr.lp, st.mk a 1f link?

Anyways after just 2 days of having this game it feels like a breath of fresh air compared to vanilla, and Ibuki has me hooked on this game. It's too much fun using her. Yesterday I finally got down the f.mk, cr.lk > HK kicks (can't remember the name of the kicks) link. Lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I don't find P-linking that useful, most links (offline) are pretty easy.. But, I don't have any 1f links, so I could be wrong.



Dudley's f.HK -> s.HK. >_<


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Too bad Fei is still free.



Wat you talkin bout? 

I'll beat u with a crappy guy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Isn't Ibuki's cr.lp, cr.lp, st.mk a 1f link?
> 
> Anyways after just 2 days of having this game it feels like a breath of fresh air compared to vanilla, and Ibuki has me hooked on this game. It's too much fun using her. Yesterday I finally got down the f.mk, cr.lk > HK kicks (can't remember the name of the kicks) link. Lol.



Yeah, but you don't need that.

If you have proper timing, you can do cr.jab, far st. jab, st. forward. You have to make sure to link cr.jab to far st.jab opposed to chaining, so you get the far one not the close one.

Far st. jab is like +8 on hit, makes the st.forward link much easier. and does 2 extra points of damage (that's what we like to call BIG DAMAGE).

It hits everyone crouching too, afaik.. it's able to hit crouching Chun, I don't think anyone ducks lower than she does.

cr. short, cr. jab is also a 1f link, but, you can use cr. short, far st. jab, st.forward to make linking the forward  easier, as well as making the link from cr. short to jab eaiser, as far st. jab is 1 frame faster on start up.. that way your combo is two 2f links, opposed to two 1f links in one combo.. which is a bitch and half.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 29, 2010)

I want to fight a good Juri and Ibuki I need to learn their bs Layz is a good makoto so that's covered
I can use a few characters decent enough to help you practice too espicially Guy Adon and Dee jay Used them a lot back in time. see my sig for my tag


----------



## Wicked (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm surprised but i never fought a blanka online yet


----------



## LayZ (Apr 29, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I want to fight a good Juri and Ibuki I need to learn their bs Layz is a good makoto so that's covered


"Good Makoto" 

I just picked her up yesterday, I don't even know any of her links.

GGs though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2010)

You usin' karakarakusa, LayZ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2010)

Hellion said:


> I'm rkrippler lol.
> 
> man Chem went on a T.Hawk killing spree for awhile though.
> 
> I like the endless battle I gained alot of learning experiences



My mistake. 

Yeah right before I started playing with you guys I was fooling around with T-Hawk, gotta love his damage output.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2010)

lol, I like to pretend T Hawk is potemkin. Back dash > 360s/720s all day. If only I could hammerfall break with his chest bump~


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2010)

And Slayer is Dudley... which explains the hatred I have towards Grapplers.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2010)

lawl.. too bad he can't BDC his 41236 K


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 29, 2010)

Psycho Punisher is so good. Shit is so cash.



Bison's links feel way easier than Vanilla also.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2010)

That's cause he got a crazy amount of + frames on his shit. Bison is serious.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 29, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, but you don't need that.
> 
> If you have proper timing, you can do cr.jab, far st. jab, st. forward. You have to make sure to link cr.jab to far st.jab opposed to chaining, so you get the far one not the close one.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for this. 


Violent-nin said:


> My mistake.
> 
> Yeah right before I started playing with you guys I was fooling around with T-Hawk, gotta love his damage output.





bbq sauce said:


> lol, I like to pretend T Hawk is potemkin. Back dash > 360s/720s all day. If only I could hammerfall break with his chest bump~



T.Hawk has some mighty pokes.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 29, 2010)

Psycho Punish is the sweetest move in the game. I fadc just so that i can use it lol


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 29, 2010)

LayZ said:


> "Good Makoto"
> 
> I just picked her up yesterday, I don't even know any of her links.
> 
> GGs though.



considering what's on the ranked matches you're above average lol Trust me when I use T Hawk for fun and get a perfect twice there are issues.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 29, 2010)

Just played a whole bunch offline with my brother. He's a decent player, but he's casual. It was good practice for me.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey don't forget about Guy also. Dude can put on some serious pressure if you're not used to him.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2010)

Fuck, Makoto is so ass right now. I just came back from a SSF4 meeting and that's pretty much what we all think.

Bison is seriously good shit right now. All of his moves are so much faster and Psycho Crusher is just an amazing move now. 

Here's a sick setup for the Psycho Punisher ambiguous crossup.

Anti-Air s.Roundhouse and go for the Psycho Punisher. Shit was so funny when it happened. My friend AndyOCR kept doing it and it mindfucked all of us. Also the ability to FADC off his slide is pretty badass, hahahaha.

Aside from the grapplers I see some glaring weakness in Cody when against Chun. Chun is pretty awesome now too, since her dumb b.Forward got buffed. That shit Anti-Airs pretty nicely now, and you can dash up U2 after it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2010)

Too bad you're not on 360, Duy. The best Dutch player is steamrolling right now, #1 Hawk and Abel.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Too bad you're not on 360, Duy. The best Dutch player is steamrolling right now, #1 Hawk and Abel.



Hahah good shit.

I might grab a 360 soon but I'm not too sure. Kinda low on cash right now. Evo is coming up too so I should be saving up my money to make sidebets and buy alcohol. Oh yea, and to play the slots. I fucking love that shit. The shiny lights always gets me when I go to the casino.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2010)

Hahahahaha.

I'mma try and get the dude to UL some vids, in any case. Guy is called Ferdi Guler, recently got picked by a pro-team. Stuff he does is sick.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 30, 2010)

GGs Hellion/Crucifixion(forgot your nf name)

@ Hellion, you should try to break the habbit doing of wake up DP/EX/Ultra so much. Granted, I'm not used to people being _that_ fearless, so it worked on me a lot, but, the majority of the time, you're going get hurt for it more often than succeed.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2010)

Hakan's Ultra is just so awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I just came back from a SSF4 meeting


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 30, 2010)

im seeing a lot of flowchart adons online


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2010)

I want to Rush That Shit Down with Makoto-chan !   !


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 30, 2010)

Too bad she can't get close enough to anyone in this game to rush them down.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2010)

New DLC outfits coming !


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> im seeing a lot of flowchart adons online



Seeing as Adon is shit-tier, that shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## delirium (Apr 30, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> New DLC outfits coming !



I would main Sim just for that. Shit is epic.

Actually, I'm thinking of picking him up regardless. I wanted to alt with him in Vanilla but I just couldn't get into it. Seems he's godly this time around though.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone want to sesh?

I'm trying to get the feel of this game

Ekilla9402 

for Xbox Live


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2010)

delirium said:


> I would main Sim just for that. Shit is epic.
> 
> Actually, I'm thinking of picking him up regardless. I wanted to alt with him in Vanilla but I just couldn't get into it. Seems he's godly this time around though.


Bitch, you've already got a buffed up as hell Guile at your beck and call, don't jump on the curry-bandwagon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2010)

*@ Big Boss:* Hahah what? I couldn't find a good word for it. Gathering? Meeting? Session? Hangout?


----------



## Biolink (Apr 30, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Seeing as Adon is shit-tier, that shouldn't be too much of a problem.



According to what list?

I've seen him as high as Mid Tier according to some of the preliminary lists, but I've never seen him ranked down there with Gen


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Big Boss:* Hahah what? I couldn't find a good word for it. Gathering? Meeting? Session? Hangout?


I thought it was funny cause I was imagining a bunch of people at a conference table in suits discussing new combos and what not. I have very JD from Scrubs like imaginations.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 30, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I thought it was funny cause I was imagining a bunch of people at a conference table in suits discussing new combos and what not. I have very JD from Scrubs like imaginations.


I knew what he meant, but, I still pictured the same thing. Match ups in pie charts and shit on a power point presentation.


Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Big Boss:* Hahah what? I couldn't find a good word for it. Gathering? Meeting? Session? Hangout?


Over here we usually just say gatherings/casuals.

It's what the EC's been doing for years.. since we don't have arcades.. and are generally always broke anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2010)

Biolink said:


> According to what list?
> 
> I've seen him as high as Mid Tier according to some of the preliminary lists, but I've never seen him ranked down there with Gen



His options are weak, and even with his 63214K he still has troubles against FB chars. At least, that's what I can tell so far.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought he was ass. 

A lot of characters can ultra/DP/whatever his dives on reaction, offline.. And I don't mean see him fly to the wall and throw it out.. I mean after the wall, you have enough time to buffer the motion and hit buttons once you see what strength it is.. 

I can say this via personal experience, especially because I have pretty shitty reactions, and I could still see which dive kicks I could Ultra and which i couldn't.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2010)

Gonna be on Live in a few since my PS3 got deaded by friends, lol.

Add me bitches, Xbox Live SRG SKeetz.

Adon is pretty bad, imo. His DP has no Invincibility, so you can hit him with meaty low shorts, LOL.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2010)

*@ Big Boss:* Lol, yea that's what I was imagining too when I reread it.

Adon is pretty bad right now. His Shoryu sucks ass and all of his pokes is just horrible from what it was in previous games. 

If Cody has 3 stocks and U1, Adon pretty much can't really throw out special moves anymore.


----------



## delirium (Apr 30, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Bitch, you've already got a buffed up as hell Guile at your beck and call, don't jump on the curry-bandwagon.



Guile is not easy mode lol



I kept wanting to throw my hands through the screen, grab him and yell s.mk for AA on shotos you dick!

Everyone should have an alt in this game though. So many usable characters this time around. And that curry just looks so damn delicious


----------



## Akira (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone wanna play on PSN?

My ID's NS91

Warning: I'm fairly rubbish.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 30, 2010)

lol




the ultimate combination. in naruto verse wind boosts fire right?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok just got it like 5 minutes ago and rushed home. Installing now, add my psn regGQ if you are done for some matches but I probably will just be practicing with Dudley for as long as I'm online.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been at the T. Hawk, Cody, and Makoto labratories.

And I love being at those labratories.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn Dudley is harder than I thought. I beat his trials but I can't even beat cammy on arcade medium. She must be his worst matchup so far.


----------



## Akira (Apr 30, 2010)

Winning via chip damage with Cody's rocks is hilarious, got my very first hatemail as a result 


EDIT: 

Some fun news for Honda players:

Guile can punish any headbutt apart from lp on block with full Sonic Hurricane


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Damn Dudley is harder than I thought. I beat his trials but I can't even beat cammy on arcade medium. She must be his worst matchup so far.



c.Fierce or b.Forward Anti-Air
c.Jab Jab~s.Roundhouse xx MGB
f.Forward~c.Jab~s.Roundhouse xx MGB
c.Short-s.Forward xx Jet Uppercut (Hit Confirm)
SSB and Command Dash shenanigans

Now go win.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh my god. With Makoto, s.MP > Hayate cancel ALL DAY.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 30, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> GGs Hellion/Crucifixion(forgot your nf name)
> 
> @ Hellion, you should try to break the habbit doing of wake up DP/EX/Ultra so much. Granted, I'm not used to people being _that_ fearless, so it worked on me a lot, but, the majority of the time, you're going get hurt for it more often than succeed.


Yea GGs. I'm Crucifixion btw. Our Ibuki mirrors were damn fun. Those alone taught me so much about her footsies, and how gdlk her slide is. 


Chemistry said:


> I've been at the T. Hawk, Cody, and Makoto labratories.
> 
> And I love being at those labratories.





Chemistry said:


> Oh my god. With Makoto, s.MP > Hayate cancel ALL DAY.



I'm currently in the lab with Ibuki, Makoto, and somewhat Cody and Juri. And they are fun labs indeed.  I still haven't got down Hayate canceling, I'm still not fully comfortable with my stick yet. I just wish my MK button didn't start going to shit so quickly.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Super's online sucks compared to SF4 is feels so slow.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2010)

Hell no, Super >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Vanilla.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't like blind picks in every online mode.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 30, 2010)

I think there should have been an option to turn off blind picks in Endless mode only and that would be if you're the host. Other than that it doesn't really bother me that much, I can get past it. Gonna try to get on between now and 8:30.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 30, 2010)

Still gotta buy this....


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 30, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I'm currently in the lab with Ibuki, Makoto, and somewhat Cody and Juri. And they are fun labs indeed.  I still haven't got down Hayate canceling, I'm still not fully comfortable with my stick yet. I just wish my MK button didn't start going to shit so quickly.



It's actually kinda easy. Just hado with both a punch and kick at the same time and hold them.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I don't like blind picks in every online mode.



How do blind picks make for a lesser experience, exactly?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 30, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> It's actually kinda easy. Just hado with both a punch and kick at the same time and hold them.



Imma have to start doing it with my lk if I'm Using mp Hayate. Stupid wonky mk. I'm gonna go to the lab right now and start practicing.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 30, 2010)

If you use MK and MP you might end up FA canceling @_@

Using lk and lp to cancel it enables you to just input a qcf + throw.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 30, 2010)

*SunNights1* [psn] if anyone wants to see how good they are.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 30, 2010)

Online is ass


----------



## Superstars (Apr 30, 2010)

*Khemistryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! *[sp?]


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Online isn't that bad, it still sucks, but it's not too bad. 

Did a couple of matches online, it's either I suck horribly with a stick or everyone else is just tons better. If anyone wants to see how bad I am just hit me up on PSN whenever I'm on. It's *Wondering_Zero*, I'm basically a walking punching bag with anyone that's not Ryu.


----------



## Superstars (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the free wins NF!!


----------



## Big Boss (May 1, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> How do blind picks make for a lesser experience, exactly?


It sucks cause I like mirror matches to see how good I am with a particular character.

edit: also sorry for that sudden disconnect Chem when we were playing team battles, I had some people waiting on me.


----------



## Chemistry (May 1, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Thanks for the free wins NF!!



You have no right to brag after I beat you WITH YOUR OWN CHARACTER.

PS: You are free. You do the same stupid shit all the time. 

Knocked down? EX PSYCHO. WHO CARES IF ITS FULL SCREEN. 
Don't have a charge? KICKS.
Durr hurr teleport once in a while.

And who does walk up grabs online. Seriously. You're trash. You shouldn't have let either my Makoto or Cody take one peck of life off of you, but you suck, and that settles it.


----------



## Big Boss (May 1, 2010)

I wanna play Superstars, add me regGQ.


----------



## Superstars (May 1, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> You have no right to brag after I beat you WITH YOUR OWN CHARACTER.
> 
> PS: You are free. You do the same stupid shit all the time.
> 
> ...



The end result is you losing.

Stay free!




> I wanna play Superstars, add me regGQ.



SunNights1 hit me up on PSN


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2010)

I'll add mine once I'm better with Ibuki and Cody. Right now I'm extremely sloppy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2010)

Gonna be on for a bit.

Duy123

Edit:
Probably not new, but new for me. I was messing around with some stuff and here is something I found with Cody's Crack Kick (f.Roundhouse).

You can Option Select the Crack Kick from a meaty jump-in attack if they decide to backdash on wakeup against your jump-ins.

Just hold forward for whatever your initial jump-in is and press a Roundhouse to follow it. If you did it right, Cody will Crack Kick the opponent as soon as they dash back and get yourself a nice knockdown. A EX Ruffian can be juggled off of the Crack Kick and the EX Ruffian itself has juggle properties if you hit them midair so you can combo a EX Criminal Upper after.

This Option Select does not work against Chun and whoever has a super far dashback like her. For example, Gen and Rose.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> It sucks cause I like mirror matches to see how good I am with a particular character.
> 
> edit: also sorry for that sudden disconnect Chem when we were playing team battles, I had some people waiting on me.



Then request to play one via voice-chat with the person you're in Endless Battle with? Or just play a few matches with the person in question and you'll usually soon find out what their main is. The amount of BP/PP helps, too.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 1, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yea GGs. I'm Crucifixion btw. Our Ibuki mirrors were damn fun. Those alone taught me so much about her footsies, and how gdlk her slide is.



Yeah, the slide is good, you have space it though. It's generally safe online, offline, that's not the case. If you hit meaty, or space it to hit on the ending frames, it's safe.. if you're close, it's up -11 on block meaning you eat royal shit for close range slide.

b+forward, cr.forward, and f+short all really good though.

GGs again last night, sorry I had dip out early, my girlfriend ended up coming over and I hadn't been laid in like a week, sooooo.... lol


----------



## oricon (May 1, 2010)

well ive got my copy


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 1, 2010)

got it for the 360 .

hit me up.

GT: lord audie


----------



## Hellion (May 1, 2010)

Good games last night Boss, and ST.  

Also I took your advice bbq, and I am trying to break the habit of doing wake up ultra's and have started working on creating some sort of footsies game


----------



## Setoshi (May 1, 2010)

Hit me up on the 360. 

Setocakes


----------



## Setoshi (May 1, 2010)

Hit me up on the 360. 

Setocakes


----------



## bbq sauce (May 1, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Good games last night Boss, and ST.
> 
> Also I took your advice bbq, and I am trying to break the habit of doing wake up ultra's and have started working on creating some sort of footsies game



Word. I definitely had the same problem. When I was in my young mall arcade Alpha 3 days at like ~16, I thought wake up VC activate into combo was an unbeatable strategy.  ^^;

edit- bbqsaucejrz is my PSN tag for anyone on here who doesn't have it and wants to play.


----------



## Hellion (May 1, 2010)

Yeah I got it from playing people who never do safe moves on wake up lol.

Also with juri the opponents have to be so close it is worth the risk.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 1, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by the second statement.. I'd say it's worth it to throw out reversals at times where you have a strong feeling they're going to do a meaty.. Especially in a situation where they're character can't hurt you that badly.. 
Best case you you might spend some meter, get damage, get a knockdown, and the chance to shift the momentum. 
Worst case, you eat a low damage bnb, maybe a knockdown.

Whereas, simple downback and high blocks/throw techs on reaction, (or at least with some intuition for throw breaks) will eventually have you out of their pressure and open chances where you can shift back to neutral, or in your favor.

The outcome is the same, the DP is instant gratification if it works, but, high risk, because, if it doesn't you get hurt. Defending takes patience and experience, but, for a LOT less risk.

The use of the reversal, baited or not, does come with the x-factor of being a constant in the back of their mind that they have to bait it, and makes openings when they bait and you don't reversal.. Whereas, if you never use it, they'll eventually abuse your respect and just do meaties every time. 

Another x-factor being character specific situations like option select oki, whether or not you have meter to FADC, etc.

As far as Juri specific, EX pinwheel is a bad wake up, because it gets thrown out of start up. Throw on oki will beat it 100% of the time, and can be set up to beat out her fastest normal.. which forces you into wake up throw break or backdash, both of which get beat by cr.jab~sweep option selects, though, they still lose to pinwheel.


----------



## Big Boss (May 1, 2010)

Damn, Deejay is so sick, I've done his trials and now Ima test him online.


----------



## Superstars (May 1, 2010)

Good Games Big Boss.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2010)

Blocking is the best wakeup option.
Unless you're Chun where backdashing is always good.

Gonna test out Forward Ruffian Option Select on a throw knockdown on her when I get home.


----------



## Big Boss (May 1, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Good Games Big Boss.



Yeah ggs dude, and Violent too.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 1, 2010)

So, last weekend I'm on a train on the way back from a BlazBlue tournament and one of the other players there has to take the same train for about half of the journey, and eventually we start talking about SSFIV. I mention that I don't know who I plan to main, because I'm getting a bit despondent with Ryu. Let's face it, I can only get so much gratification from crouching Mediums into Hadouken all day long, and Metsu Shouryuuken is only a fraction as useful as Metsu Hadouken, so at the end of the day it'll feel too much like playing vanilla SFIV. Then I'm like "Thing is, I'm the guy that mains protagonists, it'll be kinda weird if I don't." and he responds "Well, what about Cody? He's the main character of Final Fight."

"Hrmm. You've got a point." Cue yesterday, I get the game. Head up on Training Mode, c.LP, c.LP, c.MP XX HK Ruffian Kick FADC Final Destruction. All day long.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2010)

NYC stream. Featuring Sabin, Chris Hu, and other NY top players.

I'll probably show up and do some commentary if I ever decide to head into the city. Still debating if I want to go or not.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> So, last weekend I'm on a train on the way back from a BlazBlue tournament and one of the other players there has to take the same train for about half of the journey, and eventually we start talking about SSFIV. I mention that I don't know who I plan to main, because I'm getting a bit despondent with Ryu. Let's face it, I can only get so much gratification from crouching Mediums into Hadouken all day long, and Metsu Shouryuuken is only a fraction as useful as Metsu Hadouken, so at the end of the day it'll feel too much like playing vanilla SFIV. Then I'm like "Thing is, I'm the guy that mains protagonists, it'll be kinda weird if I don't." and he responds "Well, what about Cody? He's the main character of Final Fight."
> 
> "Hrmm. You've got a point." Cue yesterday, I get the game. Head up on Training Mode, c.LP, c.LP, c.MP XX HK Ruffian Kick FADC Final Destruction. All day long.



Gutter trash!


----------



## bbq sauce (May 1, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Blocking is the best wakeup option.
> Unless you're Chun where backdashing is always good.



Word.

@Biscuits. Are you at least getting off your ass for ECT2?

Do I have to kidnap some teenage girls to get you to leave the salt mines?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 1, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, the slide is good, you have space it though. It's generally safe online, offline, that's not the case. If you hit meaty, or space it to hit on the ending frames, it's safe.. if you're close, it's up -11 on block meaning you eat royal shit for close range slide.
> 
> b+forward, cr.forward, and f+short all really good though.
> 
> GGs again last night, sorry I had dip out early, my girlfriend ended up coming over and I hadn't been laid in like a week, sooooo.... lol


Yea, GGs. It's all good, if I was in the same situation as you were, I would've done the same thing.  We ended 3 wins 3 losses each, so we have a score to settle.


Hellion said:


> Good games last night Boss, and ST.
> 
> Also I took your advice bbq, and I am trying to break the habit of doing wake up ultra's and have started working on creating some sort of footsies game



Yea GGs, I was totally off my game last night though, didn't win once. .


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2010)

Got some nice practice in against Dhalsim tonight. Victory Rose is actually a solid addition for that match-up. Most 'sims will gladly neutral-jump HP all day, if you hit them with the Rose you can get a free EX-MGB afterwards.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 1, 2010)

@ Sonikku, I'll be on again tonight when I get my son in bed. Probably between 8:30-9.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 1, 2010)

@bbq, cool, I'm trying to get on soon, between now and 8:30.


----------



## jkingler (May 1, 2010)

Motherffff....

I was in a training all day, and I come back to find out that the delivery guy wasn't comfortable leaving my Super on the porch. I got out of training at 4 but the post office closes at 2 today, and so I have to wait til Monday to (maybe) lay hands on the game. 

/ragequits on life


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2010)

Just got my copy today. :WOW


----------



## Wu Fei (May 1, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Motherffff....
> 
> I was in a training all day, and I come back to find out that the delivery guy wasn't comfortable leaving my Super on the porch. I got out of training at 4 but the post office closes at 2 today, and so I have to wait til Monday to (maybe) lay hands on the game.
> 
> /ragequits on life



Life sucks dont it?



Brandon Heat said:


> Just got my copy today. :WOW



LIFE IS AWESOME AINT IT?

bout to be on Live. hit me up: Splackavellie G


----------



## SilentBobX (May 1, 2010)

I'd like to get in some friendly games, if y'all will have me. 
I'm pretty good with Vega and trying to learn Makoto.


----------



## Jicksy (May 2, 2010)

damn ps3 failed on me. im on xbox live now for about a half hour if any1s interested in a match, tag - Thugg786


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Word.
> 
> @Biscuits. Are you at least getting off your ass for ECT2?
> 
> Do I have to kidnap some teenage girls to get you to leave the salt mines?



You might have to.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

Played some games in a lobby against an American camwhore, she wasn't half bad. Was on a 9-win streak, rest of the guys there were crap though. xD But I have discovered that cross-atlantic playing isn't as laggy as I expected it to be.. aslong as you're not streaming porn.


----------



## Hellion (May 2, 2010)

I see why people like Ibuki, she is kinda addictive to play.  Also I have gotten better at blocking on wake up, but if it is a crossup I FADC since most of the characters I play go pretty far on backdash


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

I hate being on the receiving end of Ibuki oki.


----------



## Vyse (May 2, 2010)

So what?s the bonus for players who own both SF4 games? Is there eve one, or was Capcom bullshitting me again?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 2, 2010)

Hellion said:


> I see why people like Ibuki, she is kinda addictive to play.  Also I have gotten better at blocking on wake up, but if it is a crossup I FADC since most of the characters I play go pretty far on backdash



So that's why you were playing with my girl. 

I'm feeling to just play with my controller until I can mod my stick because as of now the MK button is just not working properly, and the stick of itself gets stiff at times. Stupid SE.


----------



## Big Boss (May 2, 2010)

Balrog is so easy in this game. All his links are like child's play now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2010)

just got my copy played for one hour though since i am very tired and in need for some sleep..

some points:-

-juri kicks ass 
-fei longs second ultra 
-didn't know sagat could be more broken 
-for the first time akuma has a corny move 
-seth's second ultra made me lol
-guy,cody, and adon are really nice to play with..


btw, i still got one costume each.. wtf? do i have to unlock the costumes?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Balrog is so easy in this game. All his links are like child's play now.



They've always been rather easy.


----------



## Hellion (May 2, 2010)

Sorry about those shitty matches Boss, I've been off all day.  also F'N DJ



Sonikku Tilt said:


> So that's why you were playing with my girl.
> 
> I'm feeling to just play with my controller until I can mod my stick because as of now the MK button is just not working properly, and the stick of itself gets stiff at times. Stupid SE.



LOL.  I never saw her ultra1 in a match. So I pick her up against some friends, and fell head over jills for her


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 2, 2010)

Is her U1 unblockable? Because last night I swore I was blocking at times but I still got hit by the U1. I've never really used her U1, so I don't know its properties.


----------



## Big Boss (May 2, 2010)

So how the hell do you deal with Abel's Ultra 2?


----------



## Hellion (May 2, 2010)

Yep.  I was just trying it out in training mode with "all  block" on and it works.  As long as you are throw distance close it works

@Boss- pray your guessing is correct


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> *So that's why you were playing with my girl. *
> 
> I'm feeling to just play with my controller until I can mod my stick because as of now the MK button is just not working properly, and the stick of itself gets stiff at times. Stupid SE.



Psh your girl, go back to Sakura you poser.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

Playing matches against a hot camgirl that actually knows how to play =


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Playing matches against a hot camgirl that actually knows how to play =



I didn't know camgirls even played anything that wasn't guitar hero or mario. 

Sounds cash.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Playing matches against a hot camgirl that actually knows how to play =



Hot to you is probably butt ugly to the rest of us, but have fun either way.


----------



## Big Boss (May 2, 2010)

Ggs Duy. My bro was bugging me about the lakers game so I had to get off the tv but it's not like it wasn't a one sided session anyways lol.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

I laid my game down flat, son. It's alright, you can hate.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I laid my game down flat, son. It's alright, you can hate.



Average at best, nothing to get excited about son.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I laid my game down flat, son. It's alright, you can hate.



How do you know that's her?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 2, 2010)

GGs Big Boss.

Hopefully my TE stick comes Monday cause my friend's SE is really crapping out on me. The Jab button doesn't really work. That's why you see me like c.Jab and like do nothing but sit there in front of your face, hahaha.

Oh yes, I tested my theory on the Forward Ruffian Kick Option Select after gaining a knockdown. It works perfectly fine on Chun, YAY!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 2, 2010)

Yea, Dudley is pretty free for Cody.

I don't really go for frame traps online. Random lag spikes ruins all my fun with it.



The OS and corner combos are pretty sick.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

Haha, was just watching that.

Cody's reversal damage is fucking retarded, man. Someone must've REALLY loved his gay ass in the CapCom Q&A-testing team.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Haha, was just watching that.
> 
> Cody's reversal damage is fucking retarded, man. Someone must've REALLY loved his gay ass in the CapCom Q&A-testing team.



Hahaha, compensated for his shitty walkspeed and backdash.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2010)

Anyone want to play on Live?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 2, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Yep.  I was just trying it out in training mode with "all  block" on and it works.  As long as you are throw distance close it works
> 
> @Boss- pray your guessing is correct


Ah, had a feeling.


Violent-nin said:


> Psh your girl, go back to Sakura you poser.


VN, up for some matches to test our Ibuki skills then? 


Hangat?r said:


> I laid my game down flat, son. It's alright, you can hate.





Violent-nin said:


> Average at best, nothing to get excited about son.


Game recognize game, son. 


Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs Big Boss.
> 
> Hopefully my TE stick comes Monday cause my friend's *SE is really crapping out on me. The Jab button doesn't really work. That's why you see me like c.Jab and like do nothing but sit there in front of your face, hahaha.*
> 
> Oh yes, I tested my theory on the Forward Ruffian Kick Option Select after gaining a knockdown. It works perfectly fine on Chun, YAY!!!



Same exact problem I have. 
I need to start learning more OS's aside from the crouch-throw tech OS. I also need to implement meaties more, though I don't get the full concept of them.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Ah, had a feeling.
> 
> VN, up for some matches to test our Ibuki skills then?
> 
> ...



Rain check Ibuki matches till tomorrow.

I'm nursing a hang-over and I have to work tonight.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 2, 2010)

*@ Sonikku Tilt:* Meaties is any move that is used timely so that when the opponent gets up the active frames of the move is overlapping their wakeup which forces them to either block or do a reversal that has invincibility frames.

Meaties in SF4 isn't that big of a deal because it doesn't yield a lot of rewards like in previous games where you can get some really sick positive frames that allows you to combo to a lot stuff you couldn't otherwise. Moves in SF4 comes out a lot faster, recover a lot faster, and stay active a lot less. There are some specific stuff for characters regarding meaties but the majority of the time, the meaties in SF4 is only used as pressure tool to still stay in. Also backdashes has invincibility frames making meaties a lot more useless than it already is.


----------



## Big Boss (May 2, 2010)

Deejay is a good match up for Cody apparently so I'll start playing him a bit more cause playing Dudley against Cody is a bitch but against a good Chun Li, I almost cry.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 2, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Deejay is a good match up for Cody apparently so I'll start playing him a bit more cause playing Dudley against Cody is a bitch but against a good Chun Li, I almost cry.



How so?

Cause Deejay is pretty free right now for me too.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 2, 2010)

Crashed out early last night, lol

I'll be on tonight. Gonna grind SJC U2 more before I play netplay.


----------



## Daedus (May 2, 2010)

Ever love playing a game, even though you suck balls at it?

That's me right now.

I've never had this much fun with a fighter, ever.  And I was pretty horny about Alpha 3 when I nabbed it for the PS1.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2010)

anyone up for some matches over live?


----------



## Wu Fei (May 2, 2010)

my boy has somehow made ibuki madness. u block the mixup but then he throws that damn ultra grab in the mix and it just fucks me. he also techs every damn grab i do. he still cant beat my vega but its a fuckin ugly match with my Guy.

Guy is cool but fuck man im puttin more hard work with him than i did with Vega.

sigh....i need someone with projectiles to diversify my portfolio. I'm liking DeeJay. I used to beast with Cody in A3 but eryone and their mom plays with him now. kinda dont like that. I think i'll pick up Sagat. I like that angry scar. too gangsta.

i was doing it up with akuma for a sec but that small life...i dont like that.

*EDIT:* Kami im down for watever....Splackavellie G.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2010)

add me on live SRG SKeetz is my tag. I'll be on in a few.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

Meaties against Ryu are so horrible. Fucking SRK wake-up.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 2, 2010)

lol the only meatie i used to abuse was Fei Longs cr.HP. shit combo'd into itself and was damn near guaranteed dizzy.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 2, 2010)

Gonna be on for a bit if anyone's down to play. PSN in sig.


----------



## Big Boss (May 2, 2010)

Anyone on PSN play Dudley? All the ones I've played online were horrible.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

Get on XBL and feel the Slick.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2010)

GGS to those I played on Live earlier.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, we should try and game sometime, Biscuits. Add me on Live incase we meet one another at a decent time (2.30 AM right now for me); Sir0Slick. 0 is a zero.


----------



## Jicksy (May 2, 2010)

was using ibuki and caught honda using headbutt with command grab, never knew she cud mash on that.

edit: any1 for a match while i'm at a friends? PSN - dark0samurai


----------



## Setoshi (May 2, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> GGS to those I played on Live earlier.



Thanks, your guy and sim are very good lol. I'm just generally bad vs sim.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2010)

Sim is probably everyones bad matchup until they've seen him enough times. 
Online play won't give you the exp, since he's one of the most rarely used.


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Anyone on PSN play Dudley? All the ones I've played online were horrible.



I play Dudley but I think I suck though...

On a side note:

Anyone wanna trade PSN's and have a few games? 

(P.S. I'm also a scrub)


----------



## Chemistry (May 2, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Sim is probably everyones bad matchup until they've seen him enough times.
> Online play won't give you the exp, since he's one of the most rarely used.



There's a good amount of Sims on PS3. I know two Sims who play on Xbox, too.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2010)

Gonna get back on live, hit me up for games.


----------



## Superstars (May 2, 2010)

Ah uh, anyone wanna throw down on PSN just give me a holla! 

SunNights1


----------



## Big Boss (May 2, 2010)

K added you Shion my psn is regGq just so you know. Ggs sonic.


----------



## Ito (May 2, 2010)

Ibuki's  gross me out.


----------



## Barry. (May 2, 2010)

GGs Biscuits and Setoshi. Biscuits, you made me realize how much I hate sim and you're right about meeting sims online. You're the first one I've played since I got super.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 3, 2010)

Biscuits im stealin som of ur guy tactics. bastard.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 3, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> K added you Shion my psn is regGq just so you know. Ggs sonic.



Yea, GGs to you and Hellion. At first, we were going kind of tit for tat. And then, the shotos came. I'm so ass versus shotos, it's crazy.  your Ken is nice though.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 3, 2010)

i  dont know what it is but i cant read kens at all. they just be on some stupid shit. i can give a decent run on ryus but i get mauled by kens. its annoying. is there a way to punish the f+mk poke add tatsumakis on block?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 3, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i  dont know what it is but i cant read kens at all. they just be on some stupid shit. i can give a decent run on ryus but i get mauled by kens. its annoying. is there a way to punish the f+mk poke add tatsumakis on block?



You can't punish the f.Forward on block.

You can learn to stuff the starting frames of it depending on character. Also depending on character you can Level 1 Focus dashback it to show them that they can't freely do this anymore.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 3, 2010)

I really want to learn Guy but I don't know his AAs. I also don't know many combos, all I really try to do is pressure them into the corner and use his Bushin chain combos. I also like Deejay. Is he any good?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 3, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I really want to learn Guy but I don't know his AAs. I also don't know many combos, all I really try to do is pressure them into the corner and use his Bushin chain combos. I also like Deejay. Is he any good?



s.Roundhouse and EX Tatsu are his AAs.

I don't really know a lot of stuff about Guy but maybe this video will help.


Skip to 9:00. Everything before that is just a black screen.

Haneyama is a fuckin beast. Look at those damn Counter Hit setups he does with Cody. You get stunned just for pressing buttons.


----------



## Big Boss (May 3, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yea, GGs to you and Hellion. At first, we were going kind of tit for tat. And then, the shotos came. I'm so ass versus shotos, it's crazy.  your Ken is nice though.



Lol yeah I brought out Ken and Ryu cause you figured out all my Dudley tricks and Dudley is so shitty against Cody. And Deejay is top tier but he's just really tricky to use well compared to charge fighters like Balrog or Guile IMO.


----------



## Hellion (May 3, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yea, GGs to you and Hellion. At first, we were going kind of tit for tat. And then, the shotos came. I'm so ass versus shotos, it's crazy.  your Ken is nice though.



F'N DJ, almost beat him with Hakan though.  I think Hakan may be my main.  no need to worry about combos, just oil up and grab


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2010)

lol don't steal my Guy shit. I just started using him for fun. I hate his AA game and approaching strong Fireball characters is a huge pain. I want to learn him though, so I'll let you know what's up with Guy strats later on.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 3, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You can't punish the f.Forward on block.
> 
> You can learn to stuff the starting frames of it depending on character. Also depending on character you can Level 1 Focus dashback it to show them that they can't freely do this anymore.



damn. thing about lvl 1 focus is it can leave me at such a frame disadvantage, its almost a guaranteed HP Shoryuken im eating lol.



Sonikku Tilt said:


> I really want to learn Guy but I don't know his AAs. I also don't know many combos, all I really try to do is pressure them into the corner and use his Bushin chain combos. I also like Deejay. Is he any good?



Guy has a beast arsenal of anti airs. But this thought might just be from my deprived life as a Vega player.

c.mk hilariously makes him SO low he will sweep the hell out of jump ins lol.

tiger knee his air throw will beat alot of shit.

s.hk is like vega and bison shit. beefy and stuffs alot.


EX spinkick is basically his get out of jail free card. it will even beat a number of ultras. if some1s jumping in deep id use this. but his other spin kicks are good AA as well. id save the meter. for dire situations or more damaging combo.

His SUPER. use that shit. folks forget about it lol.  Guy stacks meters relatively quick so dont be scared to use it for the big damage.

Sometimes the best option can be just good old BLOCK or EX uchiha run out.

My execution on the stick isnt so good in that i can effectively do his pressure game so i kinda play a bit more defensive Guy. but ive been trying to exclusively use his BnB since i drop the combo way too much.

  I think Biscuits was talkin to me tho. I noticed his c.lp,c.lp,c.lk, c.mk string he had going on the ground. I swear Guy can link the most random shit lol. but dude when u was putting on pressure that flip to elbow drop was always going over the person lol. were u using the medium strength version or something lol?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 3, 2010)

Fuck yo T Hawk Biscuits, the Knife is highly effective in that matchup.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 3, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Skip to 9:00. Everything before that is just a black screen.
> 
> Haneyama is a fuckin beast. Look at those damn Counter Hit setups he does with Cody. You get stunned just for pressing buttons.



 Haneyama's Chun Li will be missed


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2010)

I love f.HK vs 'sim.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 3, 2010)

Anyone up for some team battle tonight on XBL?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2010)

Didn't know Cody's damage control was that bad. He's almost as bad as Akuma.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 3, 2010)

i hate how a normal throw beats a karakusa


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2010)

Anyone want to play on PSN?

It's NS91

I'll be trying out Makoto


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 3, 2010)

Akira said:


> Anyone want to play on PSN?
> 
> It's NS91
> 
> I'll be trying out Makoto


expect to lose ur 1st 100 matches
--------------------------------------

i think ive played u before, have u ever come across a tabs2002?


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2010)

^Lol let's hope I at least win one of those.


Nope, just checked my "players met" list too


----------



## Hellion (May 3, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Lol, your Hakan is such a troll. I always fall for the obvious mistakes against him. Fighting against him is fun though, I find myself laughing at all his shit even when it hits me.



I know it surprises me how people still jump in when I have a ultra stored


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2010)

so hates adon as much i do


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2010)

Good matches Akira. 

I'm still a noob, so excuse my horrible play.


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2010)

GGs Brandon, shame about the lag.


EDIT:

Lol, no worries


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2010)

Makoto got me annoyed with your grab into Ultra. 

Need to work on getting combos down.


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2010)

Her karakusa actually got nerfed pretty badly, you kept jabbing me out of the EX version even though it's supposedly able to absorb a single hit 


Yeah you should learn some BnBs, I noticed you were relying very heavily on single moves.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2010)

Only use EX-karakusa as anti-air, yo.

Also, you usin' that kara karakusa?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2010)

Akira said:


> Yeah you should learn some BnBs, I noticed you were relying very heavily on single moves.



Yeah, I tend to do that at times.

I can execute some combos in training but in a real match I have trouble landing them. I need to work on some muscle memory but that's what the summer is for.


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, my own execution isn't quite there with it plus the games with brandon were lagging so I wasn't landing it as much as I'd like, never thought of using it as anti-air either


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2010)

Akira said:


> Yeah, my own execution isn't quite there with it plus the games with brandon were lagging so I wasn't landing it as much as I'd like, never thought of using it as anti-air either



It absorbs a hit and they land into the grab portion. Kinda like oldschool Hyper Bomb anti air in 3S except instead of being start up invincible, it has super armor.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 3, 2010)

Khris said:


> so hates adon as much i do


makoto's lp fukiage works well against jaguar tooth spam

fukiage > tsurigi > ex hayate does 280 damage and a shitload of stun


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2010)

Akira said:


> Yeah, my own execution isn't quite there with it plus the games with brandon were lagging so I wasn't landing it as much as I'd like, never thought of using it as anti-air either



You need to visit SRK, man. xD


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It absorbs a hit and they land into the grab portion. Kinda like oldschool Hyper Bomb anti air in 3S except instead of being start up invincible, it has super armor.



Cool, invincibility would've been preferred though 



»Stillmatic« said:


> makoto's lp fukiage works well against jaguar tooth spam
> 
> fukiage > tsurigi > ex hayate does 280 damage and a shitload of stun



Surely jaguar tooth spam shouldn't even work against makoto? 



Hangatýr said:


> You need to visit SRK, man. xD



Aye, must register


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2010)

The only time invincibility would better benefit you, is vs Chun and Ibuki who have air target combos, or vs characters like Juri, Adon, and Viper that can special cancel air normals.


----------



## Superstars (May 3, 2010)

Not many here must here have a PSN? Or is everyone here training or just beginning on the game?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 3, 2010)

Add me if you want to play anytime I'm online.

Gamertag: bjk00


----------



## jkingler (May 3, 2010)

I should have the game (!!!) by tomorrow. And then I will be playing it for the first time, and trying out my new TE for the first time ever. So I imagine I will be getting rocked initially, but my PSN is jkingler, for those who don't yet have it and may perhaps want to go at it.


----------



## Superstars (May 3, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Add me if you want to play anytime I'm online.
> 
> Gamertag: bjk00



Cool PSN is *SunNights1*..Give me a holla when you are ready!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 3, 2010)

Hellion said:


> I know it surprises me how people still jump in when I have a ultra stored



Yea, I don't think it's that I forget, it's just my playstyle. I like to do oki mixups with jump ins sometimes, and when I'm facing your Hakan, I'll be like "Oh fuck!!" in mid air lol. I need to break that habit as well.


----------



## Ito (May 3, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Cool PSN is *SunNights1*..Give me a holla when you are ready!



He's on Xbox Live.


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2010)

Getting on live soon. Hitme up for games SRG Skeetz if my tag.


----------



## Superstars (May 3, 2010)

Ito said:


> He's on Xbox Live.



Oh..Thanks for the heads up.



			
				Hellion said:
			
		

> I know it surprises me how people still jump in when I have a ultra stored


That would be me calling your Bluff.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2010)

Good matches Stillmatic. 

I was playing with a couple of characters during our matches. Still trying to work on Cody.


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2010)

Getting on live in a few. Invite me if you guys want to run a room.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 3, 2010)

best normal move in the game is arguably Chun Li mp


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 3, 2010)

Might get on for a bit soon.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2010)

on psn if anyone wants to play

bbqsaucejrz is my psn name


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2010)

Superstars said:


> That would be me calling your Bluff.



No, that would be stupid. You can't a bluff vs something done on reaction.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 4, 2010)

*@ bbq sauce:* Hey sorry I couldn't play earlier. I was in-game with a friend of mine.

Damn Deejay can abuse the dumb auto-correct system more than Honda can, it's crazy.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 4, 2010)

All good, I'll get ya another time, I was playing pretty crappy last night anyway.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 4, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ bbq sauce:* Hey sorry I couldn't play earlier. I was in-game with a friend of mine.
> 
> Damn Deejay can abuse the dumb auto-correct system more than Honda can, it's crazy.



which move in particular? his ultras or rolling sobat(?)? do the kicks have some sorta property like honda headbutt? or is it the ex verion.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 4, 2010)

Bbq and Brandon Heat ggs last night. Bbq did the sjc into U2, shit was so tight.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> No, that would be stupid. You can't a bluff vs something done on reaction.



Calling the greatest AA a bluff isn't stupid, it's down-right retarded.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 4, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Bbq and Brandon Heat ggs last night. Bbq did the sjc into U2, shit was so tight.


Yeah, but, my spacing and timing was ass, and I gave up a retarded amount of free punishes.. what could've been SJC ultra anytime I land cr. jab, was just shitty blockstrings.


Hangatýr said:


> Calling the greatest AA a bluff isn't stupid, it's down-right retarded.


Yeah, I don't even get what there is to bluff about. If you're in the air they're going to do the Ultra, and you're gonna eat the damage. lol


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2010)

It's pretty shitty damage, but the psychological damage of being shat out by an oily Turk is not to be underestimated.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 4, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> which move in particular? his ultras or rolling sobat(?)? do the kicks have some sorta property like honda headbutt? or is it the ex verion.



The Upkicks has really good startup frames making an auto-correct Upkick extremely good. It makes crossing up Deejay extremely difficult at times, even though you think it is an ideal position to go for one.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 4, 2010)

It's not the amount, but the fact that it's guaranteed damage, no trades, no safe jumps etc. 

Hakan is still ass though, once I figured how his shit works, it's a pretty easy match, considering grab characters are make Ibuki cringe.. Abel particularly, feels really hard so far.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2010)

His grabs suck so bad unoiled.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It's not the amount, but the fact that it's guaranteed damage, no trades, no safe jumps etc.
> 
> Hakan is still ass though, once I figured how his shit works, it's a pretty easy match, considering grab characters are make Ibuki cringe.. Abel particularly, feels really hard so far.



Yeah I gotta agree with you there, Abel scares me at times.


----------



## kingbayo (May 4, 2010)

Nin, I got mine sunday. We play soon yes?
ilike Guy. seems cool. and of course im gay for Ryu


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> Nin, I got mine sunday. We play soon yes?
> ilike Guy. seems cool. and of course im gay for Ryu



Nice, we can play tomorrow. I gotta work today.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> His everything suck so bad unoiled.



Word.


----------



## kingbayo (May 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Nice, we can play tomorrow. I gotta work today.



good, cuz i still got do some brushing up


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2010)

Don't worry, VN won't give you much competition.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Don't worry, VN won't give you much competition.



Sadly this is the truth, I'm a scrub-status at the moment.

I need work on some alts, I've become to addicted to Ibuki.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2010)

SJC & Vortex or bust.

I <3 Dud's corner game, though. Shit is so money.


----------



## kingbayo (May 4, 2010)

I kno im supa fuckin late,lmao, but could someone plz tell me how to do the double seismic pound with C viper?
I meant to learn a while ago with SF4, but i quit playin and never learned.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2010)

Don't bother with Viper unless your execution is gdlk.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2010)

Psh how supportive of you Hangatýr.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2010)

What are you guys playing it on? I've played it on both consoles, and I prefer in on PS3 way more than on 360. But thats only because I use the d-pad to play.


----------



## Big Boss (May 4, 2010)

Hangatyr man you need to hit me up one the ps3 for some Dudley mirror matches.

Also curious as to who else uses the D pad other than Roy and I. Cause I'm sure most of you use sticks.


----------



## kingbayo (May 4, 2010)

I too prefer to Ps3 for fighting games cuz ima dpad user fo' life
also, Hangatyr, fucking C viper is one of those charctrs you gotta have flawless execution, but ilike her...and if i ever was to play seriously, id pick Ryu.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 4, 2010)

i recently turned over a new leaf and jumped on arcade stick bandwagon. but prior to a month ago ive always been a pad warrior.

im still having some inefficiencies in execution. and im weak as hell on one side of the screen. this is less aparent with some charge characters. My vegas starting to get tighter. but ive hardly touched him since i picked up Guy. i only bring vega out when Guy gets buttfucked.

Biscuits how do u approach ibukis with ur Guy. Thats matchup is aggravating. i mostly turtle but i have a feeling that if i can get down my execution and repeated c.lp into elbow drop/body slams, she'd be fucked.

@kingbayo, i think u gotta jump cancel the hammers into another hammer. (obvious answer is obious). i 4get the trick to doing it tho sry. shit is cool as hell. but hard as fuck for me. i said fuck Viper.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Hangatyr man you need to hit me up one the ps3 for some Dudley mirror matches.
> 
> Also curious as to who else uses the D pad other than Roy and I. Cause I'm sure most of you use sticks.



I also use the D pad till I can get my hands on a fight stick.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2010)

I use a D pad also. I'm only good with Ibuki and Cody though. I sucked with all the vanilla characters on the D pad.

Pad warrior fo life!


----------



## kingbayo (May 5, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I use a D pad also. I'm only good with Ibuki and Cody though. I sucked with all the vanilla characters on the D pad.
> 
> Pad warrior fo life!



YEA'y YEAYEE!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 5, 2010)

who says hakan sucks


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> who says hakan sucks



Hakan sucks.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 5, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hakan sucks.



play him and say that


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> play him and say that



Play who? Daigo?


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2010)

Hakan sucks. What are those videos supposed to show exactly? We all know Daigo would beat those players with random select.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2010)

Forget U1 for Cody.

U2 all day now. Sand in your eyes!!!


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2010)

Hakan sucks. He's hilarious as hell, but he sucks. No homo all day when fighting GIEF or alternate 1 Abel, though. The fact that Daigo won with him is more of a matter of him being Ume-chan, rather than Hakan being good. Hakan has his plus points, they just don't outweigh him, ya know, blowing incredibly hard without oil. Hell, Vanilla Dan was better than unoiled Hakan.

Pad-warriors: I mock you, lesser beings. And I srsly doubt you being good with Ibuki, Supreme. Cause she's basically just another Viper with her constant SJC shit. The only good pad-player that I know is Final Ultima on these boards.

PS3-players: Unless you're going to buy me a copy and a Cthulhu-board, I ain't coming on PS3 any time soon.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 5, 2010)

Y'all don't know jack shit about the character so don't speak on it. He's not a character that's gonna wow you the first fucking week it's gonna take months for him to develop


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> I kno im supa fuckin late,lmao, but could someone plz tell me how to do the double seismic pound with C viper?
> I meant to learn a while ago with SF4, but i quit playin and never learned.


You have to SJC the seismo, then cancel the super jump with a second seismo.

623Punch for the first one, 19623 would be raw input for super jump > DP motion. To me, it seems the most consistent for doing TK DPs, even though I don't use it in this game it's a big part of my GG character's bnbs. 
You could probably do 62358 or 62369 if the raw input isn't working.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I use a D pad also. I'm only good with Ibuki and Cody though. I sucked with all the vanilla characters on the D pad.
> 
> Pad warrior fo life!





Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> pad,
> Ibuki


I am bewildered and confused.


Hell On Earth said:


> Y'all don't know jack shit about the character so don't speak on it. He's not a character that's gonna wow you the first fucking week it's gonna take months for him to develop


u mad?

The character has no tools to develop. He has gimmicky shit that can beat you if you don't know what's going on.. Other than that, he's just garbage.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Y'all don't know jack shit about the character so don't speak on it. He's not a character that's gonna wow you the first fucking week it's gonna take months for him to develop



We know more than you ever will.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2010)

So many Ibuki players floating around. 

*Goes to change set*


----------



## Daedus (May 5, 2010)

Endless battle is so much fun.

I wasted the whole evening on it last night, but it was worth it.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So many Ibuki players floating around.
> 
> *Goes to change set*



Get off mai waifu.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Get off mai waifu.



Fine I will. 

*Cries on Dan's shoulder*


----------



## Wu Fei (May 5, 2010)

i thought u were ghey


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2010)

Who is that directed to?

lol


----------



## LayZ (May 5, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> I kno im supa fuckin late,lmao, but could someone plz tell me how to do the double seismic pound with C viper?
> I meant to learn a while ago with SF4, but i quit playin and never learned.


I do it by doing 623 then as soon as she hits the ground I do 6238.  I use a flicking motion when I hit the 8.  I tap the 8 and let go quickly. Thats the easiest way for me to do it.


----------



## LayZ (May 5, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> LayZ does the hammer blast have to hit a person (or be blocked) to do it repeatedly or can u just keep doing?


Yes, it has to make contact to be repeated.


----------



## Wicked (May 5, 2010)

Ps3 is the only way to go..Some quotes from the characters is really funny though.. like they trying to tell you something...


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2010)

So Tears... SSF4 is out.

Is your main "balanced" enough for you to reveal who you play, drop your tag, and "kick everyone's asses" as promised?


----------



## Wicked (May 5, 2010)

It's not some big secret just a little hesitant . Man what you talking about ssfiv out.. playing it when i got it. It's not even that i was just joking around when i said that lol i was dicking around back then so i don't care if i lose now. There wasn't a promise from the beginning you dirtbag haha


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2010)

I smell a small female dog.


----------



## Wicked (May 5, 2010)

right right


----------



## Wicked (May 5, 2010)

about to hop  online ps3 any1 want to play?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 5, 2010)

When are all of you online?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2010)

From


Tears said:


> You can talk all the shit you want but 4+ bar connection or little lag you'll get your ass steamrolled real talk.. you better go play third strike and start practicing because i'm ready now too bad ssfiv isn't out yet.





Tears said:


> It don't matta who you clowns main cause you gonna get raped by me and the ps3 controller BWHAHAHA





Tears said:


> If you think i'm free? better prepare to get shocked.



To


Tears said:


> It's not some big secret just a little hesitant . Man what you talking about ssfiv out.. playing it when i got it. It's not even that i was just joking around when i said that lol i was dicking around back then so i don't care if i lose now. There wasn't a promise from the beginning you dirtbag haha



Translation



Tears said:


> I'm still a bitch, and I don't want to play this game with anyone because there's no tier list out, for me justify my shittiness with.





killedbydoorknob said:


> When are all of you online?


I'm usually on after 9PM EST, after I get my son to bed.


----------



## Wicked (May 5, 2010)

Lol why are you digging old artifacts? That's in the past bud. I don't use characters based on tiers and i dont      care  if i'm bad at this game..


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> lol nah.
> 
> I'm only gay when Biscuits stays in NJ crew's hotel rooms. But, that's different.



It's not gay when it's YOU that has MY dick in his mouth. 

Wat?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> It's not gay when it's YOU that has MY dick in his mouth.
> 
> Wat?



It's not gay as long as our balls don't touch, nobody pushes back, and we keep our shoes on.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Hakan sucks. He's hilarious as hell, but he sucks. No homo all day when fighting GIEF or alternate 1 Abel, though. The fact that Daigo won with him is more of a matter of him being Ume-chan, rather than Hakan being good. Hakan has his plus points, they just don't outweigh him, ya know, blowing incredibly hard without oil. Hell, Vanilla Dan was better than unoiled Hakan.
> 
> Pad-warriors: I mock you, lesser beings. And I srsly doubt you being good with Ibuki, Supreme. Cause she's basically just another Viper with her constant SJC shit. The only good pad-player that I know is Final Ultima on these boards.
> 
> PS3-players: Unless you're going to buy me a copy and a Cthulhu-board, I ain't coming on PS3 any time soon.



a character is only as good as the player


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> a character is only as good as the player


Not an absolute, depends on variables. Namely, the options of the character, priorities, frame advantages, ranges, etc. Also, what they are compared to the character it's facing. For example, Akuma in SF2 vs. anyone. Eddie in GGXX#R vs. Zappa. SF4 Sagat vs.  Zangief, Blanka, Guile. All extreme uphill battles based on the characters. The character who stands on top of the hill with less skill still stands a large chance of winning due to the advantages their character offers.

Hakan, when unoiled, has less capabilities than SF4 Dan. When oiled his options are significantly improved, but barring a great discovery that will make him impressively better (normal cancelling applications, for example), he will not go far in tournaments. 


Tears said:


> Lol why are you digging old artifacts? That's in the past bud. I don't use characters based on tiers and i dont      care  if i'm bad at this game..



You cry about tiers, you cry about characters with options, you cry about people calling you out, you cry about people who know more about the game and prove it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> a character is only as good as the player



True but yet untrue at one time.

The further you get in terms of play level the closer you get to the point where tiers and character choice really effects the game.


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2010)

Hakan needs to get oiled up, in some matchups it's close to impossible.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Hakan sucks. He's hilarious as hell, but he sucks. No homo all day when fighting GIEF or alternate 1 Abel, though. The fact that Daigo won with him is more of a matter of him being Ume-chan, rather than Hakan being good. Hakan has his plus points, they just don't outweigh him, ya know, blowing incredibly hard without oil. Hell, Vanilla Dan was better than unoiled Hakan.
> 
> *Pad-warriors: I mock you, lesser beings. And I srsly doubt you being good with Ibuki, Supreme. Cause she's basically just another Viper with her constant SJC shit. The only good pad-player that I know is Final Ultima on these boards.*
> 
> PS3-players: Unless you're going to buy me a copy and a Cthulhu-board, I ain't coming on PS3 any time soon.


Since my SE stick is being gay, and I need to upgrade it, I'm a pad warrior for the time being. It's actually not hard at all, or maybe I'm just that used to it.


bbq sauce said:


> You have to SJC the seismo, then cancel the super jump with a second seismo.
> 
> 623Punch for the first one, 19623 would be raw input for super jump > DP motion. To me, it seems the most consistent for doing TK DPs, even though I don't use it in this game it's a big part of my GG character's bnbs.
> You could probably do 62358 or 62369 if the raw input isn't working.
> ...


bbq, I guess you just have to have grown up with the pad or be really used to playing fighting games with a pad like I was for the past 10 or so years. I don't find it difficult at all, just last night I can do SJC > U2 with Ibuki about 50% of the time. In training mode though, lol. 


bbq sauce said:


> Get off mai waifu.





Violent-nin said:


> Fine I will.
> 
> *Cries on Dan's shoulder*



Both of yall need to hop off. asap.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 5, 2010)

Tears said:


> Lol why are you digging old artifacts? That's in the past bud. I don't use characters based on tiers and i dont      care  if i'm bad at this game..



you sound like easy mode. 

wanna play?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2010)

@Sonikku

Ibuki will be my waifu for ever.

I learned fighting games in arcades. I've never been able to execute on a pad, just doesn't feel natural.
About the SE, first thing you shoulda done with that is mod it. I modded my friends the other night, when I took the mad catz buttons out, the switches literally just fell out of them. They're pure shit. lol


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2010)

Psh Ibuki isn't yours, Biscuits is your real "waifu forever" 

Probably play later tonight at some point.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 5, 2010)

@bbq, yea, I know, but at the time I didn't have the cash to get the parts, so I just used the stock parts until they went to shit. Pad isn't too bad for me, I've been using it since around Saturday I think.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2010)

How long have you had your SE for? Seems like it didn't last you very long at all.


----------



## Jicksy (May 5, 2010)

my AA game with chun is hilariously pathetic, can't get her AA short to land correctly when i get a jump-in over fireball. her standing forward sometimes gets flunked too so its always block, try an ex sbk or backdash normally. 

any help?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> How long have you had your SE for? Seems like it didn't last you very long at all.



Probably like 23 days I think. The first thing to start going was the medium kick (circle) button. That was at about the start of the 2nd week mark. Next the fierce punch (r1) button went a couple days after, and then the stick started getting stiff a few days after the fierce started going. Today marks the 23rd day I've had the stick. It's a lot worse than I actually thought it would be.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2010)

Live and learn Crux, live and learn.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2010)

I told you Crux, but you wouldn't listen.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 5, 2010)

Jicksy said:


> my AA game with chun is hilariously pathetic, can't get her AA short to land correctly when i get a jump-in over fireball. her standing forward sometimes gets flunked too so its always block, try an ex sbk or backdash normally.
> 
> any help?



Control your spacing better. 

Her go to AA button is the s.Fierce, so you have to learn its angle, speed, and hitbox. You have to force your opponent to jump at a favorable angle for you to AA with it. 

Also the close s.Fierce has a very odd hitbox that can AA very well. A friend of mine does this very well by actually walking close to me and under me to AA with it.


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2010)

Hells yeah. I got it! Watching the opening movie now.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2010)

Ranked match opponents past 10 matches tonight:

Ryu, Ryu, Vega, Ryu, Ryu, Ryu, Ryu, Juri, Ryu, Ryu. 

I wish I was joking but I'm not, shit's so funny.


----------



## Wicked (May 6, 2010)

That's a bummer i'm more into team battle though. I hate that you can't put people on certain teams


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2010)

Tears said:


> That's a bummer i'm more into team battle though. I hate that you can't put people on certain teams



Yeah you can.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2010)

You're a bitch, and YJDK.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2010)

A video my friend made, Guy players may wanna play around with it. According to him, Guy's EX air grab has instant recovery, so if you guess wrong, you still won't be punished.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ranked match opponents past 10 matches tonight:
> 
> Ryu, Ryu, Vega, Ryu, Ryu, Ryu, Ryu, Juri, Ryu, Ryu.
> 
> I wish I was joking but I'm not, shit's so funny.



Not sure if you are on xbox or psn but I have had very mixed fights. Only 3 kens in over 100 matches and 4 ryus. A ton of Juri though.


----------



## Setoshi (May 6, 2010)

On xbl. 

GT: setocakes


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2010)

I'll be on live in a few. 
Hopefully Qboro is on, so I can blow him the fuck up with his own character.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2010)

Srg Skeetz, ye?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Matt Damon be going in.



He on his training mode.

edit: Friscuits, be on PSN some time in the near future. I need to play a competent Sim before ECT.


----------



## Wicked (May 6, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Yeah you can.



You sure? I thought it's only one person you can change. I'm gonna be online psn in about 30-40 min anybody wanna play during that time?


----------



## Wicked (May 6, 2010)

lol you know what i meant shutup! . I'm gonna be on in 30-40 mins i got to meditate to be mentally prepared


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2010)

I'll play. What's your PSN?


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2010)

Tears said:


> lol you know what i meant shutup! . I'm gonna be on in 30-40 mins i got to meditate to be mentally prepared



You still free.


----------



## Wicked (May 6, 2010)

We'll see about that hangy, you still have to get a ps3 so i can challenge you.


----------



## Daedus (May 6, 2010)

If anyone needs a scrubby punching bag to bat around, I'll be on XBL for a little bit.  Tag: Deminine


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2010)

Tears said:


> We'll see about that hangy, you still have to get a ps3 so i can challenge you.



I have a PS3, get me a copy of Super for it and a Cthulhu PS3 board, and I'll whoop your ass.


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2010)

Who's Inktart? Also, everyone, add me. Still scrubby but wanting to fight. 

jkingler on psn.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2010)

<3 Raida


----------



## Jicksy (May 6, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Control your spacing better.
> 
> Her go to AA button is the s.Fierce, so you have to learn its angle, speed, and hitbox. You have to force your opponent to jump at a favorable angle for you to AA with it.
> 
> Also the close s.Fierce has a very odd hitbox that can AA very well. A friend of mine does this very well by actually walking close to me and under me to AA with it.


tru on the spacing. tried the close s.fierce, can be weirdly useful on wakeup sometimes depending on the char and the attack used to jump in on. appreciated.


----------



## kingbayo (May 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I have a PS3, get me a copy of Super for it and a Cthulhu PS3 board, and I'll whoop your ass.



Ima noob when it comes to all this vernacular....whats a _*Cthulhu PS3 board*_?? lmao, among many other things i hear in here....but its all good


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> Ima noob when it comes to all this vernacular....whats a _*Cthulhu PS3 board*_?? lmao, among many other things i hear in here....but its all good



A PS3/PC PCB used to dual mod XBOX sticks, in order to be able to play on both PS3 and 360.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2010)

^                      Yup.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 6, 2010)

lol who yall talkin bout


----------



## kingbayo (May 6, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> A PS3/PC PCB used to dual mod XBOX sticks, in order to be able to play on both PS3 and 360.



OOOoooo:amazed

I cant stand playin fightin games on 360...last one i enjoyed was SC4.
I wish I did, it would be easy game points...alas, me being a pad warrior, the xbox directional pad is pure shit..its like a big ass circle


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 7, 2010)

You're all free. Real Talk. Just Kidding. Not really.

I'm gonna be on for a bit.
PSN - Duy123


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2010)

I'll add you tomorrow Duy, I need some sleep.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 7, 2010)

The xbox pad isn't too bad once it's loose but that takes awhile.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2010)

Dear online randoms, you have block crossup kunai the _OTHER_ way.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> The xbox pad isn't too bad once it's loose but that takes awhile.



lolno, it's sucks.

Buy a stick. :3


----------



## Wicked (May 7, 2010)

I'm not buying you a copy hangy, you must be crazy to think of that. GGs jkingler not a bad connection from a west coast player. Knob what is your psn?


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

Someone sounds chicken to me.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2010)

PS3/PC ver. is only like ~30 bucks, IIRC. You might as well just buy it for him, Tears.


----------



## Wicked (May 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Someone sounds chicken to me.



If you buy me a webcam i might consider it. I'm not wasting 30 dollars on you unless you did me a big favor. Speaking of chicken i ate chicken nuggets  with bbq sauce yesterday.

No bbq sauce this isn't buy somebody online video game time.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> lolno, it's sucks.
> 
> Buy a stick. :3



I did lol trying to get used to it still. lol


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

Me getting on PS3 is a big enough favour, poultry tears.


----------



## kingbayo (May 7, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You're all free. Real Talk. Just Kidding. Not really.
> 
> I'm gonna be on for a bit.
> PSN - Duy123



was' poppin Duy?
we aint play since original IV came out. and i currently still hate Balrog cuz of you 

we gotta play, I wanna see if I gotten at least a lil better


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 7, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> was' poppin Duy?
> we aint play since original IV came out. and i currently still hate Balrog cuz of you
> 
> we gotta play, I wanna see if I gotten at least a lil better



I've been alright. I'm mainly playing Cody a lot but I'm still really garbage with him. He's more garbage than my Rog.

Cody needs a faster jump.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

Fuck you Duy.


----------



## Akira (May 7, 2010)

Why is Guy hopeless against Akuma? 

Literally every tool he has just gets owned by teleport and well placed air hados..


Also sorry I left the room Big Boss but that lag was absurd.


Thanks for totally ignoring me Sonikku


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

Because Super is about counter-picking.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 7, 2010)

Akira said:


> Why is Guy hopeless against Akuma?
> 
> Literally every tool he has just gets owned by teleport and well placed air hados..
> 
> ...



Guy is trash. He was okay in Alpha 2, trash in Alpha 3 and is now trash once a-fuckin-gain in Super. He's just a garbage character as far as capcom is concerned. Why put forth effort in this wack ass ninja when we can put better time in sexy Ibuki?

I've only ran into like 2 Guy players ever since i've been online in Super. He's the Gen ver 2.


----------



## Akira (May 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Because Super is about counter-picking.








killedbydoorknob said:


> Guy is trash. He was okay in Alpha 2, trash in Alpha 3 and is now trash once a-fuckin-gain in Super. He's just a garbage character as far as capcom is concerned. Why put forth effort in this wack ass ninja when we can put better time in sexy Ibuki?
> 
> I've only ran into like 2 Guy players ever since i've been online in Super. He's the Gen ver 2.



Guy's other matchups don't feel that one sided though (well, apart from the BS that is the T.Hawk matchup). With Akuma it feels like it's 7-3 in his favour, hopefully I'm just doing something wrong.


----------



## Wicked (May 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Me getting on PS3 is a big enough favour, poultry tears.



No it's not because i have no idea what i would get back in return.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Guy is trash. He was okay in Alpha 2, trash in Alpha 3 and is now trash once a-fuckin-gain in Super. He's just a garbage character as far as capcom is concerned. Why put forth effort in this wack ass ninja when we can put better time in sexy Ibuki?
> 
> I've only ran into like 2 Guy players ever since i've been online in Super. He's the Gen ver 2.


Guy isn't trash, he's simply advanced. He has plenty of options, I'd say, just not easy ones.

The only new char that's truly trash is Hakan so far. Makoto as well, most likely.


Tears said:


> No it's not because i have no idea what i would get back in return.



A beat down every time until your improve beyond me.


----------



## Wicked (May 7, 2010)

We'll see about that but i'm not gonna buy you one sorry ;/. You been mean to me and abusing me i can't take that anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_58PNSZvnQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kingbayo (May 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Fuck you Duy.



Lmao. random.
and im hearing all this hate on Guy. ilike the guy *pun induced*
but im tht great of a player either. yet  no serioiusly i kinda suck dick in this game


----------



## Superstars (May 7, 2010)

*SunNights1* on PSN.

*Big Boss *and *Chemistry* ignored my invites to a session last time so anyone else wanna join?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 7, 2010)

Tears said:


> We'll see about that but i'm not gonna buy you one sorry ;/. You been mean to me and abusing me i can't take that anymore.



Yeah don't let big bad Hangatyr treat you like shit anymore! tell him you've had....*ENOUGH!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPnrmg7DYyA[/YOUTUBE]

YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## kingbayo (May 7, 2010)

^Lmao.....a Jlo moobie


----------



## Wicked (May 7, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yeah don't let big bad Hangatyr treat you like shit anymore! tell him you've had....*ENOUGH!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPnrmg7DYyA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> YOU GO GIRL!



Lol youtube videos...


----------



## Wu Fei (May 7, 2010)

fuck i was out of it today. lost over 800 PP online today. i couldnt keep my guy rank high finally out of top 100. even my vega was losing. 

fuck.

im heading to the club.


----------



## Big Boss (May 7, 2010)

Superstars said:


> *SunNights1* on PSN.
> 
> *Big Boss *and *Chemistry* ignored my invites to a session last time so anyone else wanna join?


Chemistry always ignores my invites, but I think your session was full when I tried to join that or I was away from the screen.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 7, 2010)

Chem what's your PSN again? I forgot to add you.

Guy ain't that bad in SSF4 or atleast not yet.

Also regarding Akuma. Yes, Akuma is gonna beat out all of the new characters. All of the new characters seems to have this occuring theme of offense and a lack of defense. Their offensive play gets nulled due to teleport and since their defense is already weak, Akuma can really go to work with the Demon Flip mixups.

I said it before and I'll say it again. Akuma is the best character in SSF4.


----------



## Big Boss (May 7, 2010)

Dude, Balrog's theme is so dope.  Love playing against Balrogs lol


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2010)

What's your thoughts on the 3rd Strike characters in SSFIV, Duy?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> What's your thoughts on the 3rd Strike characters in SSFIV, Duy?



Ibuki - Potential to be good
Dudley - Zoned out for free
Makoto - Trash


----------



## kingbayo (May 7, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ibuki - Potential to be good
> Dudley - Zoned out for free
> Makoto - Trash



I like Makotos swagga but she seems out classed...but what do i kno


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 7, 2010)

Akira said:


> Why is Guy hopeless against Akuma?
> 
> Literally every tool he has just gets owned by teleport and well placed air hados..
> 
> ...



sorry about that, my brother and his friend were playing on my account, I wasn't even there.


----------



## kingbayo (May 8, 2010)

ne one feel like sparring/playin my ryu?? i need practice against humans...cpu is worthless  _Monkey_k_bayo_


----------



## bbq sauce (May 8, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Chem what's your PSN again? I forgot to add you.
> 
> Guy ain't that bad in SSF4 or atleast not yet.
> 
> ...



Ehhhhh, 

Ibuki on paper seems to have options to get in on him. She just can't do her mix ups on him.

I'm going hit the lab and see if she can O/S kubi ori his teleports. At least that could make him keep his feet still on wake up enough to mount SOME kind of offense.


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2010)

Nice rage quit on our session earlier today bbq.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 8, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Nice rage quit on our session earlier today bbq.



Sorry dude, but, you mashed jab every time I got near you, and it was too laggy to frame trap and punish you for it, or even punish you for random midscreen Ultras. I just didn't feel like dealing with it.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 8, 2010)

that can be the most annoying shit.

im startin to realize the better u get the less random shit u do and the more lag becomes ur worst nightmare. my gawd. shit had me pissed yesterday.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 8, 2010)

Probably gonna hop on for a bit soon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 8, 2010)

Can someone please teach me the secret art of Ultraing through poke strings?

Some of you guys are pretty good at it here. I think if I harness this amazing skill I can even defeat Daigo at a first to 10 with an amazing record of 10-0.


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Sorry dude, but, you mashed jab every time I got near you, and it was too laggy to frame trap and punish you for it, or even punish you for random midscreen Ultras. I just didn't feel like dealing with it.


oh the lag wasn't that bad on my end. Though online is shitty if your not  playing someone in your country.


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Sorry dude, but, you mashed jab every time I got near you, and it was too laggy to frame trap and punish you for it, or even punish you for random midscreen Ultras. I just didn't feel like dealing with it.



LOL he still mashes jab? 
I bust out the Dictator when playing mashers. Nothing better than getting scrubs in frame traps and stunning them...


----------



## kingbayo (May 8, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> that can be the most annoying shit.
> 
> im startin to realize the better u get the less random shit u do and the more lag becomes ur worst nightmare. my gawd. shit had me pissed yesterday.



I second this. I kept doing random Shurykens with Ryu when I kip up off the ground, and ppl can already see right thru Ryu, so I was punished severly for it. So I began to remind myself not to do it so randomly.

also, Im still a noob, and learning the terminology, wats'a "frame trap" ? I have an idea, but i dont kno..


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

Lol, Tears is free.


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2010)

GGs, rKrippler, though I don't recall who you are on here. (I wish more of you fucks would keep your PSN handles in your sigs. XD) Lag vs your Cammy was pissing me off, haha.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 8, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> LOL he still mashes jab?
> I bust out the Dictator when playing mashers. Nothing better than getting scrubs in frame traps and stunning them...



Naw man, pick Cody.

Counter Hit c.Fierce into EX Rocks is big money.


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2010)

I mash jabs cause it works :ho


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

Esp. if you're Balrog.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 8, 2010)

It only 'works' on PSN timing :\


Biscuits said:


> LOL he still mashes jab?
> I bust out the Dictator when playing mashers. Nothing better than getting scrubs in frame traps and stunning them...



Ibuki has frame traps, just can't time them in 3 bar games. ><


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2010)

GGs, SunNights. I look forward to playing you when I get better at my stick (and in general, lol).

@RegGQ: I am going to fuck your Dudley up. Want moar fights.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

Just to let you all know, Joe was cheating.


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2010)

I cheat in training, a.k.a. I cheat myself. 

EDIT: GGs, reg. Gotta get dinner now, though. Later.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

You cheat in EB too, you tricky devil!


----------



## Hellion (May 8, 2010)

GG's Boss and Kingler. The Drewster1000 guy is a friend of mine.  He only started playing Street Fighter like 2 years ago


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2010)

If it would help, I probably would. But it doesn't. Getting hands when I don't want them gets my ass killed, so I use it for training to see when I could work hands into a combo. I'll work on actually getting out HP hands when I have more time to train.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 8, 2010)

anyone who wants to match up on live , hit me up


----------



## Superstars (May 8, 2010)

jkingler said:


> GGs, SunNights. I look forward to playing you when I get better at my stick (and in general, lol).



Much respects to you jKingler, please come and see me when you get use to the stick!

Much respect!

As for the rest of you if anyone thinks they can beat M. Bison just hit SunNights1 up on PSN.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> also, Im still a noob, and learning the terminology, wats'a "frame trap" ? I have an idea, but i dont kno..



I'll try to explain it the best I can...

Frame Trap refers to a block string that heavily uses frame data as its base to force an advantage and make your opponent press a button to think they can push you out. By using moves with high +frames on block makes things a little deceptive and very hard to counter.

For example, Cody's cl.Strong gives him +4 on block which means he is free to do anything he wants within 4 frames before the opponent even recovers from block stun. This allows Cody to follow up another move that has an extremely fast startup to set a sort of "trap" and extensive poke string. 

His c.Jab after a blocked cl.Strong has a 0 frames gap in between, so pretty much no move in the game can outpoke Cody if he goes for that blockstring. Unless, it's a move that has invincibility frames on startup, where the c.Jab will just whiff and get pegged. Is Gief's SPD 0 frame startup? I forget. But you get where I'm going.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Fucking Makoto, as in, she sucks so badly I hate playing as her, or?


----------



## Chemistry (May 9, 2010)

She's so bad that I almost don't love playing her.

Almost ._.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Hahahaha, you're 'koto's bitch. XD


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 9, 2010)

Fuck makoto, Viper wasn't even close to this hard nor was Dan. Capcom actually needs to dumb this bitch down.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Or, alternatively, stop being a scrub.


----------



## Wicked (May 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol, Tears is free.



Why you lying homie?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 9, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> frame trap stuff


Technically, to be a frame trap, they need at least a 1 frame gap between moves, otherwise due to absolute guard, they won't be able to move at all.

Frame traps are more about leaving small gaps that make you feel like you can do something, but, lead to you being counter hit if you press buttons, eat lows when you attempt to jump out, or to bait DPs.

Off topic of frame traps, Juri actually has a fuzzy guard. Was this known??
I made a video to semi display how it works.. reference the description if you don't get how fuzzy guard works. 



edit: It's likely you could be punished for it on block, so I donno how useful it is, but, it's some damage and a knockdown, and can force them into guessing whether to block high low after a safe jump.. so you could get cr. short into BNBs if they're looking for the high hit.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Tears said:


> Why you lying homie?



Joe played you, and was playing with randoms. Beat your ass silly. He's only just getting used to his stick. Thus; Free.


----------



## Akira (May 9, 2010)

Anyone wanna play?


ID's in the sig.

EDIT:

Those matches were pretty funny jkingler, really laggy but strangely enjoyable. Also sorry I kept putting on the glasses, I like doing it early so I can take them off later in the match in a "this shit just got real" kind of way


----------



## Wicked (May 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Joe played you, and was playing with randoms. Beat your ass silly. He's only just getting used to his stick. Thus; Free.



I'm not worried about joe but you, when are you getting ps4 ssfiv? When you do let me know.


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2010)

Tears add my PSN already ffs, regGQ


----------



## bbq sauce (May 9, 2010)

@ Akira, sorry about earlier, I was playing a firend, then had to sign off to put my son up for a nap.


----------



## Inugami (May 9, 2010)

with ff13 and alan wake being a disappointment I used that money and bought a Madcatz TE stick , after all this years of using pad and not visiting arcades I'm having a hard time adjusting to it .


----------



## Setoshi (May 9, 2010)

Up for some matches on live


----------



## jkingler (May 9, 2010)

I feel you on the adjustment to using a stick, Oxvial. 

It's just going to be a lot of patience and practice. 

If you can't manage that, you could also give up on getting better, stop using the huge fucking thing (aside from as a coffee table), and go back to consistent but scrubby padwarrior status, a.k.a. comfortable sub-mediocrity.

The latter is sometimes tempting, especially when you repeatedly, accidentally do or die to dumb shit (e.g. what I just did vs. Reg's Ryu for like 30 mins straight, lol ggs. Fuck jumping when I want to hold charge, overcompensating for that, then inadvertently down blocking crossups ). 

I'm often prone to quitting difficult ventures, but I don't really want to lose to my TE. I'm gonna fight the stick. One of these days it'll be properly battered, do what I tell it, and make me sandwiches.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Keep a firm grip on that stick, Hojoe. Move it smoothly.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Also, CapCom give us 3S HD, we don't even need the remix part. Just give us 3S HD with lagless online.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Keep a firm grip on that stick, Hojoe. Move it smoothly.



No homooooo~


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Make yo man move to the movements you make through the stick, ye ye.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 9, 2010)

Fucking hell.. just had the longest single session playing Endless Battle with my friend... 105+ matches.

Not sure how I feel about Juri now though. She's fun to play with but she can get punished pretty easily. And Makoto just seems like she's lacking.


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Also, CapCom give us 3S HD, we don't even need the remix part. Just give us 3S HD with lagless online.



I don't see that happening for at least 4-5 cause of SSF4 and MvC3 on it's way. Fighting genre is making a strong comeback since Sf4 came out so they aren't gonna letting go stale by releasing so many at once.


----------



## Inugami (May 9, 2010)

jkingler said:


> I feel you on the adjustment to using a stick, Oxvial.
> 
> It's just going to be a lot of patience and practice.



Well but is more fun to play with it , current problem I'm having are the  720 degree moves .


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2010)

Also ggs to inkart whoever that is on here.


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2010)

I need to learn to BLOCK.  I have yet to get a B on My Defensive score


----------



## Big Boss (May 10, 2010)

I rarely got any As in sf4 but I get triple Or double A scores so often now.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2010)

I know which makes my grades that mch worse


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2010)

Ibuki option selects rararara


----------



## Barry. (May 10, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Ibuki option selects rararara



This video has been removed by the user.


----------



## Chemistry (May 10, 2010)

Iron fist alchemist where art thou? We must do battle.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2010)

Barry said:


> This video has been removed by the user.



Yeah sorry, I realized I had made a mistake in the video.


Ibuki Option Selects rararara - redeux.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I don't see that happening for at least 4-5 cause of SSF4 and MvC3 on it's way. Fighting genre is making a strong comeback since Sf4 came out so they aren't gonna letting go stale by releasing so many at once.



SSF4 is the last SF4, so meh. Plus 3S still has a lot of support, and if CapCom wants to cash in on the success on GGPO they'll won't wait. Plus fuck MvC.


----------



## Wicked (May 10, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Also ggs to inkart whoever that is on here.



That's me 

You were killing me though.. the only character i think i can really win games is fei but his links n combos kill me . Match got a bit laggy on ryu vs adon, i couldn't do anything when i was standing still. GGs what advice can you give me?


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2010)

Stop playing, most like.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2010)

THEM HANDS


----------



## Daedus (May 10, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> THEM HANDS



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2010)

Professor Daigo, haha.


----------



## Wicked (May 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Stop playing, most like.



I like playing this game, why don't you stop playing?


----------



## Superstars (May 10, 2010)

SunNights1 PSN if anyone wanna get speedblitzed.


----------



## Toreno (May 10, 2010)

Anyone know a good site to buy a stick from?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> Anyone know a good site to buy a stick from?



amazon.com


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 10, 2010)

lol @ those Daigo vids


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 10, 2010)

My eyes must be going bad cause it still looks like he only did 214+P instead of 214214+P


----------



## Big Boss (May 10, 2010)

Tears said:


> That's me
> 
> You were killing me though.. the only character i think i can really win games is fei but his links n combos kill me . Match got a bit laggy on ryu vs adon, i couldn't do anything when i was standing still. GGs what advice can you give me?


um for fei long you should abuse his overhead (forward m.kick) when the opponent is blocking and that'll get them to block high then you just crouch jab into his three part punching special attack thing. Works all the time. I don't remember who else you used though.


----------



## Black (May 10, 2010)

I can't beat Ryu with Cody online


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2010)

I just got my Arcade Stick today. Now I'm practicing with it. I have the game for PS3. Look for Ersanven and prepare to win.


----------



## kingbayo (May 10, 2010)

Black said:


> I can't beat Ryu with Cody online



!!!!
lets play


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 11, 2010)

I'm gonna get on for a bit.

PSN - Duy123.
If I don't answer you or anything, it is because I'm already in game. So sorry if I don't.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 11, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Iron fist alchemist where art thou? We must do battle.



Oh wow didn't even see this! just waiting for you to accept me friend's request! HURRY!


----------



## Wicked (May 11, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> um for fei long you should abuse his overhead (forward m.kick) when the opponent is blocking and that'll get them to block high then you just crouch jab into his three part punching special attack thing. Works all the time. I don't remember who else you used though.



Thanks for the tips bro!

I used seth,makoto,adon,abel,dj and dan.


----------



## Daedus (May 11, 2010)

Which is why he wins at life.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 11, 2010)

Maybe not life, but, it's a contributing factor to him winning at video games.


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2010)

He really has a pointing stick there and everything... Jesus could you imagine?

"Prof. Umehara will be subbing for today's class."


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Maybe not life, but, it's a contributing factor to him winning at video games.



Vidja games = Life in Nippon.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 11, 2010)

Sou da na~

edit: soooooooo

According to a post at SRK, the frame data from the enterbrain and prima guides are incorrect.. Not sure of the source of frame data at the SRK wiki.. but, it's likely incorect.

On top of that, the hit box videos on youtube were taken from an older build of SSF4, and thus not necessarily reliable in all cases.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2010)

So basically, we got fuck all.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 11, 2010)

There's always the ancient classic; "two people pick the same character, one do a move, the other block, you both hold up and see who jumps first" technique. ><


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2010)

Not exactly handy when it comes to specifying frames. =p


----------



## bbq sauce (May 11, 2010)

Well, no, but, it at least let's us know whether a move has advantage/disadvantage/neutral frames.. and gives a slight idea of how much of an advantage/disadvantage you're at.


----------



## Daedus (May 11, 2010)

On LIVE right now, if you need practice.

Tag: Deminine


----------



## Superstars (May 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Sou da na~
> 
> edit: soooooooo
> 
> ...



This is one of the reasons why SF4/SSF4 sucks...The classic SF2 turbo and some of the VS series is much better than this game. Especially with all the god awful tier/counter crap.

Anyways who else here plays PSN besides *Big Boss *and *Chemistry *and *JKingler* [Who is getting use to a stick]?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 11, 2010)

Superstars said:


> This is one of the reasons why SF4/SSF4 sucks...The classic SF2 turbo and some of the VS series is much better than this game. Especially with all the god awful tier/counter crap.
> 
> Anyways who else here plays PSN besides *Big Boss *and *Chemistry *and *JKingler* [Who is getting use to a stick]?



Are you saying ST didn't have tiers and counters?
Are you saying the VS series didn't have god awful tiers?


----------



## Superstars (May 11, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Are you saying ST didn't have tiers and counters?
> Are you saying the VS series didn't have god awful tiers?


That's right. There was none of this Guile can beat Bison 7 out of 10 back in the classic turbo days. Anyone can ball with anyone as long as you could play.


----------



## Big Boss (May 11, 2010)

Wasn't Dhaslim godly in SF2?


----------



## Superstars (May 11, 2010)

Along with the other characters.


----------



## Axl Low (May 11, 2010)

I herd Chun Li Rapes



Hard


----------



## Wu Fei (May 11, 2010)

Superstars said:


> That's right. There was none of this Guile can beat Bison 7 out of 10 back in the classic turbo days. Anyone can ball with anyone as long as you could play.



ur out ur fuckin mind.

ST didnt really scream tiers but there sure as hell were counter picks.

and what VS series are u talking bout didnt have terrible tiers


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 11, 2010)

Superstars said:


> That's right. There was none of this Guile can beat Bison 7 out of 10 back in the classic turbo days. Anyone can ball with anyone as long as you could play.



I thought you said ST. Don't know enough HF, except Ryu and Guile were pretty good.

The only VS series that was kinda balance in a sense is XvSF where everyone had an infinite that was practical to land. There were still a tier but it wasn't so bad as say MvC2.

*@ Big Boss:* Sim was the 2nd best character in WW. I can't vouch for anything in between but he was Top 3 in ST for both American and Japanese tier list.

*Edit:*
Disregard the HF-Gief comment I said just now. I was thinking of CE-Gief.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 11, 2010)

Superstars said:


> This is one of the reasons why SF4/SSF4 sucks...The classic SF2 turbo and some of the VS series is much better than this game. Especially with all the god awful tier/counter crap.
> 
> Anyways who else here plays PSN besides *Big Boss *and *Chemistry *and *JKingler* [Who is getting use to a stick]?



Umm, SF4 series sucks because some slow-joes behind their desks fucked up the frame data for the guides, and the player who upped the hit box videos used an old build?

This game hasn't even been out long enough cry tiers of blood over it yet. Yes Guile's good.. AFAIK you're playing BISON.. who is GODLIKE right now. He's got very few counter picks, just because Guile, is one of them you cryin?

ST tiers weren't that thinned out, everyone was close.. But they surely do exist, and there's most certainly counter picks. Play my shitty, hasn't touched the game since the 90s Ryu with Honda and tell me the game doesn't have counter picks.. lmfao.
VS series pretty much had broken tiers through out. XvSF is only semi reasonable because the entire cast is broken, and the game itself is just retarded. MSHvSF on is tier broken as fuck-all.

Anywho, GGs Sonikku.. Stop elbow dropping v Ibuki when you're playing Guy. Cr. forward ducks under and punishes his elbow drop.. In fact, cr.forward beats a good deal of his air to ground options outside of really deep jump-ins, which get beat easy by b+strong.. Getting in on her is a bitch.. You kinda got run-stop/run-slide/run-overhead and mix that up to get in.. make her guess.. because her footsies are generally better than Guy's.. and her pokes beat out and counter poke him pretty easily.
- If she tries to poke you, and you stop, you can counter poke the wiff, then move in from there.
- If she gets scared to poke from run-stop mind games, you can go for slides/over heads.. but you gotta beware of the fact that if the slide isn't spaced right, it will get punished (bar PSN timing ><), and the overhead will usually be punished since it pretty unsafe on block.. 
- There's also the fact that if she guesses right, she can poke you out of the slide/b+strong the overhead, but this goes back to the run-stop mind games.

You kinda have to play the risk/reward game.. either she will keep you away all day.. or she'll make that one mistake that let's you in, and that's all Guy needs to put that bitch on the pain train.

Also, you use focus a _liiiitttllle_ too much.
Also, also, my Viper is horribad, it should never really see human competition, I'm sorry you had to see that. LOL


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, bbq. Yea, I'm still getting used to Guy lol, I spam his elbow drop WAY too much for my own good. And I know I focus too much. I kinda got into the habit from playing offline so much against my brother, who always seems to fall for it 80% of the time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 11, 2010)

Duy are you around for our matches?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Duy are you around for our matches?



Yes, I can get on right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Thanks for all the advice, bbq. Yea, I'm still getting used to Guy lol, I spam his elbow drop WAY too much for my own good. And I know I focus too much. I kinda got into the habit from playing offline so much against my brother, who always seems to fall for it 80% of the time.



Stop doing friendlies with bbq and go find Jkingler for your match you slow bastard.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 12, 2010)

Moar Ibuki option selects~



edit: Sonikku, your name managed to make it into this one, too. lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 12, 2010)

Lol, I just have good timing like that. 
And Violent, jkingler never came online. I waited the whole day.


----------



## Toreno (May 12, 2010)

My C. Viper needs some extreme work. 

Currently using the Dualshock 3.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2010)

Who wants to watch me scrub it out and turtle.

This was my last tournament before Super came out:

I got sick footsies at 3:00-3:10 mins. *applauds self*



I only did well against the Honda matchup. Was playing bad at everything else.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

DOWNBACK FIIIIGHTA FOOOOO.


----------



## Chemistry (May 12, 2010)

Fuck yes blocking all day. Walk up to opponent and block. Don't even need to attack, just wait for them to fuck up.


----------



## Daedus (May 12, 2010)

So, in your estimate- Soulless or Breathless?

Also:  I'm maining Abel for the most part now.  Any other tips or advice?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 12, 2010)

Breathless can be hard to escape.. plays hella mind games as soon as you start charging.. But, it's still random guess whether or not you're hit. Soulless you can hit least hit confirm into.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

Breathless is fucking weird. Often when you think you can just jump over it, you won't.


----------



## Daedus (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, it seems like every character in Super has an easily combo-able ultra and a more punish oriented ultra.  Breathless is definitely in the latter category.

I should just work on making c.FP connect more often.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure who my main is at the moment. Ibuki is fun and all, but I'm not sure if I truly want to main her yet. I miss the parry system for the 3rd Strike characters.

Juri is actually pretty fun, Bison(Dictator) is a damn beast now and Rose is catching my attention.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 12, 2010)

Yes, all of those characters are very cool, you may step away from mai waifu, now.


Daedus said:


> Yeah, it seems like every character in Super has an easily combo-able ultra and a more punish oriented ultra.  Breathless is definitely in the latter category.
> 
> I should just work on making c.FP connect more often.



Welllll, wouldn't the hit confirm into Soulless make a better punish move?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Yes, all of those characters are very cool, you may step away from mai waifu, now.



She's still my #1 girl in 3rd Strike. 

I have an Ibuki set, where's yours? Come on BBQ man up!


----------



## Daedus (May 12, 2010)

My most reliable character is Abel, at the moment.  Juri is fun, but I have a hard time setting up reliable combos that that my opponent can't see right through from hit 1.  I've left Ken behind completely and I still don't know why he isn't fun to play as anymore.  I'm ass with Cody but he's lots of fun to mess around with, and I'm decent with Dudley but I really don't want to pursue him as a main.



bbq sauce said:


> Welllll, wouldn't the hit confirm into Soulless make a better punish move?



Breathless can't be combo'd from anything from what I've been able to tell, so its only function is as a stand-alone punish.  Soulless can also function as a combo ender.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I have an Ibuki set, where's yours? Come on BBQ man up!



I'm too lazy to make it, lawl.

I was pondering making a Naruto themed joint with her saying "Believe it~" for my SRK avy, but, I'm lazy. What can I say.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

I'd sub Ken if they didn't take out his purple scheme from 3S.


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2010)

I am online now and for the next couple hours. If anyone wants some messages (or if I have a match to schedule), let's do it soon. 

And I haven't received any PMs or PSN messages from anyone re: matches, but I've not been waiting around online, so I dunno what's happening.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

Show 'em yo nails, Joe~


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 12, 2010)

Whats the best way to handle Balrog. I main Akuma, but somehow I lose against Balrog-players every time. That dude seems to have infinite health, and it seems his a lot of his punches have priority over mine


----------



## bbq sauce (May 12, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Whats the best way to handle Balrog. I main Akuma, but somehow I lose against Balrog-players every time. That dude seems to have infinite health, and it seems his a lot of his punches have priority over mine



I donno how much it changed from Vanilla, but, I know back then, it was about intricate spacing and incredible patience.

Balrog is hard for Akuma, because he has a shitton of tools to shut down air fireball zoning/run away.. Biggest one being EX rush upper. It armors through the fire ball, and causes juggle state for him to land ultra on you. It's range is ridiculous, too. 

You pretty much, can't run away against him. You have to hold your ground and space him so you can punish him for EX dash punching / FA dashing through fireballs.
Pretty much turn the fireballs off when he has Ultra, too. Or you'll be getting FA dash > Ultra'ed. 

Best bet is knock him down, and run vortex. His wake up game is terrible because he can't FADC his best wake up option, so if you use safe oki, you'll punish him 100% of the time if he EX headbutts. Granted he could do something like EX dash punch FADC back and get out, but, that's 75% meter burnt, and he'll likely either be burning that to try and get near you.

If he knocks you down, just teleport away from him.. AFAIK he has no way to punish this.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

I fucking hate playing against Sagat. XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

BISCUITS I HATE YOUR FUCKING SIM xD


----------



## Biscuits (May 12, 2010)

I had to go hard last match since you bodied me while I was on the phone, lol.

Hopefully I can get more time to play, I'm falling behind. I have no clue what the new characters are doing half the time.

I suck at using Ultra II... 

Also don't ever ex dash punch at me, son! I grab those on reaction XD.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

Hahahahaha, ye, I noticed. I'm totally back to scrub with 'rog, I can't even headbutt -> Ultra consistently anymore. =[

I really really REALLY hate 'sim as Dudley, though. xD So hard to get in. Rape in the corner though. Ah well, teaches you to at least take me seriously enough to not talk on the phone whilst facing me, che yeaH!



I really need to learn to use the focus.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Whats the best way to handle Balrog. I main Akuma, but somehow I lose against Balrog-players every time. That dude seems to have infinite health, and it seems his a lot of his punches have priority over mine



I'm going to assume you're both at the average level of play, which is you both know your BnBs, understanding of the game, and is smart enough to adapt.

You have to first understand what Balrog wants from this matchup. He's gonna want to sneak in as many big hits and more notably Counter Hits in this matchup. Balrog knows that Akuma has a better footsies game and that he himself cannot afford to get knockdown.

Akuma has to put proper spacing using his fireball and slowly nitpick Balrog away. If you fail to capitalize on any punish, you pretty much hampered your chances of winning. If Balrog does like a full screen EX Punch just wait for it to come to you and throw him out of it; it's super easy. You can use your FA to smack him and then dash back to create more spacing for yourself when you need it. 

Use your s.Roundhouse sparingly and ALWAYS change the spacing for it. I have fought countless Akuma players where I have calculated as to where they like to use the s.Roundhouse and I would severely punish it using my s.Roundhouse and s.Fierce. 

Rog can't reversal you Sweeps so if you get a knockdown, don't waste any time. Get on that vortex and run it to victory. If you feel that Rog is blocking and is catching onto your vortex and you got a lead, teleport the hell out of there and reset the match in your favor.

Basically don't put yourself in risky situations with Rog and grind out his life and the timer.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 12, 2010)

Anyone have any input on using Ken? 

It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Anyone have any input on using Ken?
> 
> It would be much appreciated.



Learn how to consistently do these things:

1. Kara-Throw
2. c.short, c.jab xx Fierce Shoryu
3. Know the max range of the f.Forward step kick
4. Realize that Ryu is a better character and pick him instead

The rest is all about understanding footsies and having a lot of knowledge on mixups. I have a friend who plays Ken at a competitive level and I always tell him to pick Ryu...that fool is wasting good talent on Ken. That guy has the best execution I've ever seen.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

Pick another character.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 12, 2010)

Guess I might as well try out Ryu. 

Any advice for Ryu then.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2010)

Or, you know, play one of the 34 other characters... including 10 new ones. Or just pay 40 bucks to play with the stale old vanilla shit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 12, 2010)

Who said I'm not trying out the other characters? 

I'm practicing a majority with Cody and Ken at the moment. I just wanted to know if Ken was worth the time being invested in him.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 12, 2010)

If you like Ken better than Ryu, play Ken. Understand he's not very good, but, he's not a completely lost cause. You will have to put in a lot more work, and take a lot more risk to get your damage, but, if you like the character enough to deal with that, play him.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 12, 2010)

fricken hate ken a lot more than ryu.

ryu pisses me off in the ridiculous amout of ways to combo into ultra.

ken pisses me off in the damn recklessness and move spamming. u just cant read that shit sometimes.


----------



## Daedus (May 12, 2010)

Goddammit, now I'm really torn.  Soulless is an awesome Ultra with a brain-dead easy hit confirm, but with an Ultra as versatile as Breathless, do I really even need to hit confirm in the first place?

I'm gonna go fuck around with resets in training mode and see how many situations in which I can use Breathless offensively.

Any serious Abel players online?  What do you guys think?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 13, 2010)

Ken is better in super So I dunno what u fools talking bout, I would say ryu is harder to master in the longer run since he's all about footsies and zoning and being able to throw fireballs properly and AA ppl on reaction with ken it's all about being up close and personal and mixing ppl up. Play who u have fun with and who u feel comfortable with


----------



## Superstars (May 13, 2010)

^Exactly. Ken is a get in your face beat em up character [Like he has ALWAYS been]. It's all about timing; knowing what attacks to use at the right time [IE If a fool tries to jump kick land a timing uppercut or the classic DP]. Hence why geeks go to the training room and try to experiment with what attacks work and don't work on Air moves or any other ones.

I don't know why people make things so difficult the more you fight the more you get use to the games timing/gimmicks.

JUST PLAY


----------



## Big Boss (May 13, 2010)

Not a great Abel player but yeah breathless is just so fun to use. Sure soulless is comboable but it's so satisfying to time a breathless rush on a opponent. Are you on Psn daedus? If so add my Pam reggq.


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2010)

You gonna be online? We can do our matches in a few if you want.


----------



## Hellion (May 13, 2010)

i play better as juri when I have feng shui engine. makes me rely less on my ultra and improve on my basics


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2010)

Please do enlighten me as to how Ken is so much better in Super than Vanilla. Last time I heard anything, he got a faster sweep or some shit. This blew a lot of people's mind because the first question that came to mind was "Can Ken combo into the Sweep like Ryu?". If Ken could, it would've upped his game by a lot because he now has an untechable knockdown combo. Sadly, the only way Ken can combo into the Sweep was by hitting the s.Jab on the 2nd active frame...yay.

He has a hit confirmable combo now from his U2, but the damage is pretty weak and it does not compare to Ryu's because Ryu can AA with his. Also you guys talk about how Ken has this awesome close game mixup. Ryu and Akuma can play a close mixup game better than Ken. All of their normals are faster than Ken's and their walkspeed is faster as well, not to mention they have better and more hit confirmable combos.

When it comes down to it, there is absolutely only two reason as to why a player would rather play Ken over Ryu or Akuma. The reason is that you like the character himself and/or his Kara-Throw mixup game.

You guys are right about how Ken is meant to be all close up. I am very sure that's Capcom's intentions. Too bad they didn't do a very good job with it in this game for Ken.


----------



## Chemistry (May 13, 2010)

ggs Duy, that would be me on pad ._.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> ggs Duy, that would be me on pad ._.



Hahahaha GGs, too good.


----------



## Chemistry (May 13, 2010)

rocks for days

I've always used c.hp as a counter hitter, but I didn't know EX rocks comboed into that shit. Basically like a beefy ass low forward EX hado, 3s status.

also did you go to WNF last night? I was gonna head down but it was already 9, and we weren't down to drive from AI to orange for 2 hours =\


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> rocks for days
> 
> I've always used c.hp as a counter hitter, but I didn't know EX rocks comboed into that shit. Basically like a beefy ass low forward EX hado, 3s status.
> 
> also did you go to WNF last night? I was gonna head down but it was already 9, and we weren't down to drive from AI to orange for 2 hours =\



Nah, I didn't go to WNF cause I was up in LA visiting my girlfriend.

Yea the EX Rocks can combo off of a Counter Hit c.Fierce. You can link a Medium Ruffian or U2 anywhere on the screen after it. You can link another c.Fierce off of it in the corner.


----------



## Daedus (May 13, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Not a great Abel player but yeah breathless is just so fun to use. Sure soulless is comboable but it's so satisfying to time a breathless rush on a opponent. Are you on Psn daedus? If so add my Pam reggq.



Nah, sorry.  I'm a LIVE player.

You don't know how many matches I've won because my opponent was reckless and ignored my ultra meter.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





bbq sauce said:


> I donno how much it changed from Vanilla, but, I know back then, it was about intricate spacing and incredible patience.
> 
> Balrog is hard for Akuma, because he has a shitton of tools to shut down air fireball zoning/run away.. Biggest one being EX rush upper. It armors through the fire ball, and causes juggle state for him to land ultra on you. It's range is ridiculous, too.
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 





Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm going to assume you're both at the average level of play, which is you both know your BnBs, understanding of the game, and is smart enough to adapt.
> 
> You have to first understand what Balrog wants from this matchup. He's gonna want to sneak in as many big hits and more notably Counter Hits in this matchup. Balrog knows that Akuma has a better footsies game and that he himself cannot afford to get knockdown.
> 
> ...







Thanks, both of you!
Somehow Akuma's bad matchups vs Balrog didnt bother me much during vanilla SF4, but, Balrog usage has gone up in SSF4. Almost makes me think Akuma isnt top tier anymore


----------



## bbq sauce (May 13, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Goddammit, now I'm really torn.  Soulless is an awesome Ultra with a brain-dead easy hit confirm, but with an Ultra as versatile as Breathless, do I really even need to hit confirm in the first place?
> 
> I'm gonna go fuck around with resets in training mode and see how many situations in which I can use Breathless offensively.
> 
> Any serious Abel players online?  What do you guys think?



Breathless resets are retarded. My friend did one where he traded an anti air with me and went immediately into Breathless. I literally held up as I was landing, hit the ground and was grabbed instantly. It felt inescapable.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2010)

Breathless is indeed retarded. Never try to jump over it.

It's fun shit for Adon, though, as just about his sneezing armor breaks.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 13, 2010)

IB can raida him out of it, but you have to guess when he will release it.

If you guess wrong, you eat shit.

edit: @ hitokugutsu, I feel like Akuma is better in Super than he was last game.


----------



## Daedus (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'll stick with Breathless.  Soulless is awesome, but I love the added pressure Breathless lends to Abel's mind-games.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 13, 2010)

i fuckin hate breathless. my friend mains abel and its just annoying. get ur ass beat then pull that shit out yo ass.


----------



## Agmaster (May 13, 2010)

So I'm borrowing this game on psn, venom_xtreme, and I want to play online using Guy, and maybe Adon.  Focusing on Guy, I have a hard time with Ibukis.  CUrrently scrub to medium skill, I'm assuming Guy is supposed to be a rushdown character?


----------



## Daedus (May 13, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i fuckin hate breathless. my friend mains abel and its just annoying. get ur ass beat then pull that shit out yo ass.



You need to be more careful around a full-ultra charged Abel, especially if you're dominating the match.  Both Soulless and Breathless do huge damage.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> I just started playing a bit with Cody.....he's a fuckin beast.  I'm just playing however with him tho. using his normals, poking, steady chip damage.....how is he supposed to be played? he seems to be able to do alot. bingo.



Cody is an offensive character, his walkspeed doesn't allow him to play a complete zoning game. Not that he can't play it already though, because he has great pokes and anti-airs. Cody's whole gameplan is to get lots of crossup opportunities and score Counter Hits. 

Counter Hit c.Fierce for Cody is like one of the biggest payout you can get in this game. Huge damage and huge stun.


----------



## Superstars (May 13, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You guys are right about how Ken is meant to be all close up. I am very sure that's Capcom's intentions. Too bad they didn't do a very good job with it in this game for Ken.



Or SF4...I was like facepalm when they didn't give Ken a roundhouse for Air attacks [including last Sf4 game] and especially when they didn't give him a good variety of kick combos like he had in Alpha and VS series.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Or SF4...I was like facepalm when they didn't give Ken a roundhouse for Air attacks [including last Sf4 game] and especially when they didn't give him a good variety of kick combos like he had in Alpha and VS series.



What is this anti-air Roundhouse you speak of and this "kick combo"?

Are you referring to the Funky Kicks he had in ST and CvS2?


----------



## Wu Fei (May 13, 2010)

y the FUCK would they give him a RH for anti air. and he has enuff kick variations. leave ken alone. let him rot.

on Cody tho, i dont know how folks can register a counter hit and capitalize on it quick enough.

Counter hit only happens when an attack connects while the other players attack is still active right? it doesnt count hits during their recovery frames does it? So the hitbox for the c.HP is good enough to try gun for counter hits consistently?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

I highly doubt anyone has the eye of the tiger like than and hit confirms counter hits.. I mean, maybe it A3 you could hit confirm off of a major counter.. but, in this game, AFAIK a CH only adds +1 hitstun.

Most likely doing frame traps to bait buttons to snag CHs, and just cancelling into EX rocks aft cr.fierce, since it's likely safe on block anyway.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 14, 2010)

i see. that makes sense.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> y the FUCK would they give him a RH for anti air. and he has enuff kick variations. leave ken alone. let him rot.
> 
> on Cody tho, i dont know how folks can register a counter hit and capitalize on it quick enough.
> 
> Counter hit only happens when an attack connects while the other players attack is still active right? it doesnt count hits during their recovery frames does it? So the hitbox for the c.HP is good enough to try gun for counter hits consistently?



Yea, what bbqsaucejr said.

I just do frame traps and mix in throws to bait out an OS Throw. I'll just do a c.Fierce xx EX Rock and hit confirm off the EX Rock to the follow up of choice. 

If the opponent is like mashing Shoryus or something you can actually bypass the EX Rocks though if the c.Fierce didn't get a Counter Hit. To my knowledge the c.Fierce is like -1 on block so if I can hit confirm the c.Fierce into EX Rocks that'll make it all better. Too bad I don't have the reaction like I use to though.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

It's not "jr" it's "jrz". lawl

jrz = Jersey, btw.. I always forget people that don't live here don't know that, so they read it as junior. -____-


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Why would you want to proclaim that you're from Jersey?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

I been here my whole life. Probably be here the rest of it. Why not rep it? 'Sides, it's only my PSN that I put that on, some homo took the name bbq sauce already, and I figured 'bibikyuu sosu' would go over people's heads.

Random: Apparently Iplaywinner.com has a tier list up, but, I can't view IPW at work, so, some cool kid should post it here so I can see it. ^^


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

Nvm, I'm a slick mawfucka so I got it..



> A: Rufus, Akuma, Abel, Dictator, Boxer, Ryu, Chun Li
> 
> B+: Ibuki, Zangief, E. Honda, Blanka, Sagat, Guile, T Hawk, Juri
> 
> ...




Doesn't say if horizontal placement is indicative of placement within particular tiers.

edit: my thoughts-

-I knew mai waifu would be pretty high.. from playing her, her options just feel so solid in most any situation. 
-Rufus at the top confused me, I haven't kept up with the changes he got, or played a good Rufus in this game yet, so I donno what it is that put him up from the last game. 
-Bison up top is no shock, nor Ryu, nor, Akuma, nor Chun.. 
-'Rog having moved up is weird to me, as, he feels like he was literally transplanted from vanilla with no changes.. I guess the few characters that gave him trouble in that game were nerfed just enough to make him tops?
-Abel feels improved as well, slightly surprised to see him so high, though.
-Surprised that the slight tiger shot nerf + DP damage nerf brought Sagat down a tier.
- T Hawl feels like trash to me, can't believe he is so high
- Cody lower than Ken seems retarded, I can't see what Ken possibly does better than Cody.
- D Tier is no surprise, other than Guy being there. He feels at least middle~ish.


Also, there's a link there to a full match up chart, but, I couldn't follow it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Dudley = C-tier? The fuck. 

Feilong = B? xDDDDD

THat list is so bullshit.


----------



## Daedus (May 14, 2010)

My boy is A tier?  Wow.  I suppose his damage increase and U2 have something to do with it.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley = C-tier? The fuck.
> 
> Feilong = B? xDDDDD
> 
> THat list is so bullshit.



Yeah, hella random. Adon being C tier is weird. He feels useless IMO.

A tier and B+ seem reasonable.. Hawk being B+ is weird, but, I'll accept it.

After that it's like, "wat?" Ken, Fei, and Cammy in the same tier as Viper and Sim?

I feel like B+ through C are all really close.. like 

A = Cut above everyone
B+ = Really strong
B = Above average
C = Average, but, solid
D = Gawbich.. Fuhget abaddit


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Adon has potential, tbh. He's good against fireball chars, and can bait some big mistakes.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2010)

Sagat B tier? I knew he was nerfed but I though he'd at least still be in A.


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> What is this anti-air Roundhouse you speak of and this "kick combo"?



The same one Ryu got in the game. You know the same one Ken had since SF2.



			
				Wu Fei said:
			
		

> y the FUCK would they give him a RH for anti air. and he has enuff kick variations. leave ken alone. let him rot.



Ken hater obviously. And it's obvious you haven't played Alpha series or SF 2/turbo to understand. 

Is that tier list even official? Tier system is forever garbage.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 14, 2010)

T Hawk deserves to be where ever Zangief might be or higher. The fucker has like the same fuckin tick throws from  SF2. I was fighting a particular good one for hours. That dude is stupid. Tho I guess projectiles give him hell but if he's in a good spot he can easily dive i on a person and grab. the moment ur knockeddown i swear ur almost trapped. crossup dives are a bitch. monster range. LP grab is stupid.

but this tier list is shit to me right now.



Superstars said:


> Ken hater obviously. And it's obvious you haven't played Alpha series or SF 2/turbo to understand.



hell yea i hate this dude. he's just annoying as hell to fight to me. its just random agression with stupid risk taking. i can at least read ryu.

I know what ur talkin about fool. but he's meant to be the one on the attack. u sitting back or spacing on some passive tip aint how he meant to be. use the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) flaming shoryuken they did improve it.. make sure u where ur cowboy outfit too, ymca lookin ass muhfucka. as far as kicks. i guess i can see y u'd want it but he has that f+mk. and thats all he deserves.


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

Hahaha that F+MK is hot garbage for Ken. And yeah Ken has always been a rush down risk taking character that's his game. Ryu has always been more meticulous and easy to read.

Yeah that cowboy fit is brokeback.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2010)

> A: Rufus, Akuma, Abel, Dictator, Boxer, Ryu, Chun Li
> 
> B+: Ibuki, Zangief, E. Honda, Blanka, Sagat, Guile, T Hawk, Juri
> 
> ...



Garbage Tier List.

*@ Superstars:* I'm sorry man, I don't wanna be a dick but you sir haven't really played the Alpha series and SF2 series. Ken hasn't had the s.Roundhouse that looks like Ryu's since Hyper Fighting, so I don't know what you're complaining about. If you wanted Ken to have moves like Ryu...shit go play Ryu. The s.Roundhouse ain't much of an Anti-Air anyways, you get a bigger pay out off a Shoryu. You can actually Anti-Air with Ken's s.Roundhouse in SF4 when people do a far empty jump.

A1 and A2 Ken played extremely similar to Ryu. His playstyle and everything. I would know, he's the only character I play in those games. I don't wanna talk about A3 Ken, cause he's fucken shitty. Well his unblockable VC is funny.

Edit:
Go play better Ryu players who know how to control their fireballs. Easy to read my ass.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

lol @ f+MK not being good for Ken, it's the only useful thing he has that Ryu doesn't.


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Superstars:* I'm sorry man, I don't wanna be a dick but you sir haven't really played the Alpha series and SF2 series. Ken hasn't had the s.Roundhouse that looks like Ryu's since Hyper Fighting, so I don't know what you're complaining about..



Your kidding right? Ken has had the roundhouse that Ryu has now since the SF 2 series I SEE IT RIGHT HERE ON THE PSP INCLUDING TURBO/HYPERFIGHTING [Their attacks then where dang near identical]. 

In Alpha series ken had a variation of kick combos even one for air attacks, no it didn't look like Ryu's but it was a roundhouse for the air that's what I'm talking about because Ken always had it until now.

*@ bbq *That forward medium kick is nothing compared to what Ken had.

It doesn't matter anyway...I wondering is that tier list official?


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Arcade > PSP lolz


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

I'm speaking for all; Arcades, super nintendo, Genesis...all.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2010)

Okay I am so mindfucked, because wtf is a "kick combo"?

Ken has had this animation for his s.Roundhouse since Super SF2:


Wait now that I think about it...do you know what the roundhouse button is?


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Got     proof?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

Superstars said:


> *@ bbq *That forward medium kick is nothing compared to what Ken had.
> 
> It doesn't matter anyway...I wondering is that tier list official?



Had in what game? wtf you talkin about, duke?

About tier lists. There's no such thing as an "official" tier list.

There is no backing to the data that tier lists are based on.

Basically it breaks down as follows:

- Tier lists are based off of a match up chart.
- Character with the highest points is the top character, lowest is the bottom, and everyone else in between fills their respective slot based on match up points.
- The match up chart, however, is not actually played out by two equal players. It's simply speculated on by top players, based on what they see, and what they think as far as character's overall game, and how effective or not effective it is on the opposing character and vic versa.
- Therefore, the data in the match up chart is not ACTUAL data, and all tier lists are simply speculated.

Keep in mind, that doesn't disqualify them, it just means they aren't set in stone, as they are not based on anything other than theory fighter.

As for this tier list, I think it's not very credible, the game is not yet a month old.. There's not been enough discovered about, and no way match ups have been fleshed out enough to even to make reasonable numbers for the match up chart. I can see some ideas they had remaining true like Akuma, Bison, Chun being in the top tier.. Ibuki, Juri, Guile, and some of the other B+ tier characters remaining in place.. but there will be a lot of moving up and down between now and evo, let alone the final tier list.

edit: I just realized Superstars is the fool who cried for like 2-3 pages about Bison being thrown out of SK start up.. There's no sense bothering with this Ken argument.


----------



## Daedus (May 14, 2010)

The Ken hate is bullshit.
F.mk is arguably the best normal in the game and his mix-ups and kara-throws are fun as hell.  If you get your ass beat by a flowchart Ken then you seriously need to step up your goddamn game- quit your bitching and get better.  I'm sick of being called out as a flowchart before the match just because I choose Ken and then watch the loudmouth fuckers ragequit when I hand them their asses legitimately.


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

^Always easy when no one is on the other side?

And *chemsitry* you don't fight online anymore do you?
You ignored many of my invites.


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2010)

3 one frame links? Yeah, pretty easy I suppose.

Not too much online play either. Either I'm playing with someone I know or I play at the arcade. Even the slightest bit of lag I cannot deal with sometimes =\


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Just ignore Superstars, he's Tears-tier.


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> 3 one frame links? Yeah, pretty easy I suppose.
> 
> Not too much online play either. Either I'm playing with someone I know or I play at the arcade. Even the slightest bit of lag I cannot deal with sometimes =\



Ah, that's cool.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Sure, just no SSFIV on PS3.


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2010)

Oh and if you do want to play, just tell me here in advance so you don't get at me during a match or something.


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Oh and if you do want to play, just tell me here in advance so you don't get at me during a match or something.



Ok will do.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Kevin, I actually haven't seen your bro's gamertag online in eons, you two got a new one or have you just ditched the 360?


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2010)

I'm on PS3 now. And according to you, I guess my brother hasn't been on his 360 either.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2010)

Last time was somewhere in March.


----------



## Daedus (May 14, 2010)

You know, I've never noticed it before, but when you pull off an ultra in super the name of the ultra flashes atop the super meter.  That didn't happen in Vanilla.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 14, 2010)

Wow, that Ken roundhouse argument dropped REAL FAST!


----------



## Wicked (May 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just ignore Superstars, he's Tears-tier.



Haha that was funny...


Not


----------



## jkingler (May 14, 2010)

If you guys wanna add me so we can chat while fighting, jkingler@hotmail.com is my MSN. I seriously don't think I will ever chat much otherwise, since the built-in PSN chat is super annoying via TE. XD

EDIT: GGs, guys. I am getting a bit better with my stick, so it's nice to finally get some wins in. :ho

Had to log off because, like Honda, I'm starving.


----------



## Big Boss (May 15, 2010)

Akuma's new costume looks so boss.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 15, 2010)

Probably been asked dozens of times, but does anyone know if the SSF4  OVA hit the web yet?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2010)

Daigo so fucken good.


----------



## Toreno (May 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Daigo so fucken good.



Couldn't watch it for more than 2 minutes, to much fireball stuff for me.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

Daigo's so damn solid, it's insane.

Still lulzy that he's a male-nurse that lives at home, though. xD


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Daigo's so damn solid, it's insane.
> 
> Still lulzy that he's a male-nurse that lives at home, though. xD



He's a smart man, just making money and not having to worry about much else.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 16, 2010)

Is it just me or does it seem like the crouch-tech Option Select suffered a bit of a nerf? Been unable to tech throws using in the same situations I used to do in Vanilla.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like the crouch-tech Option Select suffered a bit of a nerf? Been unable to tech throws using in the same situations I used to do in Vanilla.



OS Throws are unchanged, unfortunately.

You were probably suffering through lag and/or your opponent delayed his throw by a split second. That is how you throw someone who is attempting an OS Throw all the time.


----------



## Big Boss (May 17, 2010)

Took off rival BGM cause it was getting annoying hearing Juri's theme every other match. But the Solar Eclipse theme is BANGING, nice progressive music right there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrbQX63cVq8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2010)

Yo you on PSN?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2010)

Sorry Big Boss.. Last couple times you messaged for games I had people over playing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 17, 2010)

I need some serious help with this game. Any ideas where I can go for help? Any help would help me. These past few days I've been playing terribly. The characters I play are Ryu, Ken, Sakura, Guile, Sagat, Fei Long, Cammy, Akuma and Gouken. I need to learn Balrog. I want to learn Cody and Dee Jay too from the new cast. I used to play SF4 all the time but I stopped and then when this came out I wasn't nearly as good as I used to be. 

Also I need help against Vega(Claw)? I can *never *beat him. I always get destroyed by his Flying Barcelona Attack & Izuna Drop. Also I've been caught in a trap once where he hits you, does a kick and repeatedly does it so you can't get out. It's frustrating.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2010)

Focus on a single character.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 17, 2010)

That's the best advice seriously. Pick one and learn them inside and out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I need some serious help with this game. Any ideas where I can go for help? Any help would help me. These past few days I've been playing terribly. The characters I play are Ryu, Ken, Sakura, Guile, Sagat, Fei Long, Cammy, Akuma and Gouken. I need to learn Balrog. I want to learn Cody and Dee Jay too from the new cast. I used to play SF4 all the time but I stopped and then when this came out I wasn't nearly as good as I used to be.
> 
> Also I need help against Vega(Claw)? I can *never *beat him. I always get destroyed by his Flying Barcelona Attack & Izuna Drop. Also I've been caught in a trap once where he hits you, does a kick and repeatedly does it so you can't get out. It's frustrating.



Get better at one character before moving onto the next. 
What do you mean you "need to learn Balrog"?

Most characters can just freely jump in on Vega if he doesn't have a charge and EX meter. Vega can only poke you out when you're pressuring him with a c.Jab which is not that great. Plus you're probably playing online so the skill level is pretty low and also due to lag I'd be surprise these Vega players can combo c.Jabs into another c.Jab or c.Strong cause it is a 1-Frame link. Vega can only rely on good blocking and good judgment to tech throws. The smarter Vega players knows that the opponent knows his weakness and will not attempt mashing on OS Throws the whole time. He will still use OS Throws but it is more selective than mashing. If you notice that he's trying to OS Throw the whole time, simply counter the OS Throw and net some big money. I get full enjoyment as a Cody player when people start mashing on OS Throw.

The Izuna Drop "loop" if you will only really works in the corner when he knocks you down. More notably it works very well against taller characters. 

I can't really help you much regarding matchups because it looks like you're still in a rut on which character to actually play.

You can check out  for more in depth analysis.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 17, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Get better at one character before moving onto the next.
> What do you mean you "need to learn Balrog"?
> 
> Most characters can just freely jump in on Vega if he doesn't have a charge and EX meter. Vega can only poke you out when you're pressuring him with a c.Jab which is not that great. Plus you're probably playing online so the skill level is pretty low and also due to lag I'd be surprise these Vega players can combo c.Jabs into another c.Jab or c.Strong cause it is a 1-Frame link. Vega can only rely on good blocking and good judgment to tech throws. The smarter Vega players knows that the opponent knows his weakness and will not attempt mashing on OS Throws the whole time. He will still use OS Throws but it is more selective than mashing. If you notice that he's trying to OS Throw the whole time, simply counter the OS Throw and net some big money. I get full enjoyment as a Cody player when people start mashing on OS Throw.
> ...


My mains have always been Ryu and Ken since Street Fighter 2 Turbo. These other characters are characters I just want to learn so I can play well in casuals with friends. My friends play a variety of characters when we play together so I'm trying to learn some so I can play a bit too. Back when SF4 came out my best were those 2 but these other characters were pretty good in their own right. I brought them out online and won a good amount of times although they aren't up to the level as Ken/Ryu. 

Yeah it's happened twice with 2 Vega players, I was surprised but needless to say they ended up coming the crap out of my guys. I think I'll check out Shoryuken. I have an account there but I haven't been in a while.


----------



## jkingler (May 17, 2010)

A pretty fun watch. 



Too short to really be a musical, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2010)

Christ Capcom really screwed Makoto over in this game.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 17, 2010)

Yea, she did. I still have fun playing her though, goddammit.


----------



## Chemistry (May 17, 2010)

What are you talking about? Makoto is god tier.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> What are you talking about? Makoto is god tier.



Your going to have to show me these godly ways of her Chem. 

Karakusa EX range is definitely "LOL, WTF?" 

Fukiage borders on useless sometimes, sure you can link some combo's after it but landing the initial hit is difficult enough.

I don't know why they made her walk speed so terrible.

HP is low (to be expected)

Her damage out put is fairly decent but getting in on certain characters is just....yeah. :sweat

This is general consensus on the Makoto boards. I know it's still early so ya can't really say she's completely a lost cause yet. Either way I like playing her still.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 17, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> OS Throws are unchanged, unfortunately.
> 
> You were probably suffering through lag and/or your opponent delayed his throw by a split second. That is how you throw someone who is attempting an OS Throw all the time.



Seemed lag bit me in the ass since I was able to do it fine when I played my friend offline. Though, he did catch on to what I was doing so the latter played a part as well. Gonna be on later if anyone wants to play, after I finally see what Portal is all about. 

As far as Makoto, only really played one good Makoto and she was heavily rushing the crap out of me. Wonder if what happened in 3s will happen here, where she was considered low until people tried her out some more.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2010)

It's possible, like I said it's still early.


----------



## Superstars (May 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Christ Capcom really screwed Makoto over in this game.



Not only that but Capcom screwed SF over with this game and the last..The recovery is straight butt.


----------



## Chemistry (May 17, 2010)

90% of those on the Makoto boards are trash, so don't listen to (most of) them. They have a thread solely dedicated to complaining about her, which is one of the most popular threads. See where I'm coming from?


----------



## Wu Fei (May 17, 2010)

if you play makoto you gotta be fearless. if you hesitant and defensive as fuck i swear u'll lose. that what it seems like so far.

Drunken monkey, i totally didn't see u coming out the woodwork with Cammy like THAT. i want to run that shit back lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> 90% of those on the Makoto boards are trash, so don't listen to (most of) them. They have a thread solely dedicated to complaining about her, which is one of the most popular threads. See where I'm coming from?



Fair enough, most of what I'm gathering this is from SRK. A part of it for me is I've yet to see any truly good Makoto players in action yet to see what exactly will work well for her in SSFIV. 

If you have any videos you know of please link them to me. How's your Makoto shaping up? I didn't know if you used her or not (then again we only played once when you owned everyone as T-Hawk mostly). 



Wu Fei said:


> *if you play makoto you gotta be fearless. if you hesitant and defensive as fuck i swear u'll lose. that what it seems like so far*.
> 
> Drunken monkey, i totally didn't see u coming out the woodwork with Cammy like THAT. i want to run that shit back lol.



I'll have to keep this in mind, that seems to be the way to go with her.


----------



## jkingler (May 18, 2010)

Who is Crucifixion? I swear I don't know who's who since you guys' PSN account names are nothing like your usernames and you don't make it obvious enough in your sigs. D:

Regardless, GGs. And sorry about the technical difficulties. I had no medium buttons for our first 3 or 4 fights, since the configs were all backwards from my gf using both the pad and the stick to do challenges with Cody.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2010)

Crux is Sonikku Tilt, he cheats a lot.


----------



## jkingler (May 18, 2010)

How does he cheat?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 18, 2010)

Here is the self built SSF4 cab that we're gonna run at my local arcade sometimes this week:



Ooohhhh I can't wait!!!
No more online play for me...YAY!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (May 18, 2010)

wats da difference btwn that and just having a tv, game, and two arcade sticks 

also....do yall be listening to stick movements and stuff to sorta "cheat" like a screen looker in shooters lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 18, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> wats da difference btwn that and just having a tv, game, and two arcade sticks



Having two arcade sticks laying around at an arcade is dangerous cause it can easily be stolen if not supervised and it creates a ton of hassle. I would also rather have angry people slamming the cabinet than throwing the stick in anger as well.

Same with the PS3, because it is now enclosed inside the cabinet. It also compacts everything together so it'll fit nicely into an already small arcade.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 18, 2010)

lol that makes alot of sense.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Crux is Sonikku Tilt, he cheats a lot.



I do not cheat! 

and yea ggs jkingler, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2010)

Plus the feeling of an arcade cabinet is just beyond playing on console.


----------



## Vyse (May 18, 2010)

Anyone want to play a few matches on PSN?


----------



## Daedus (May 18, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Here is the self built SSF4 cab that we're gonna run at my local arcade sometimes this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Needs a bigger screen.

Other than that, pretty cool.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 18, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Needs a bigger screen.
> 
> Other than that, pretty cool.



Hahaha yea, I would love it if we had a bigger screen but this project is pretty much a complete free donation to the arcade from our local player until Super comes out for arcades. 

He actually went out of the way to buy some wiring for it too, so yea.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 18, 2010)

k.

got Guy to B rank. Cody @ C, DeeJay @ C, Vega @ C, Adon @ C.....


who should i try to learn now? im thinkin bout getting that achievement where you have every character @ level C.

I was fuckin around with ken. 

i think i'll play with ken for a minute or makoto.


----------



## Superstars (May 18, 2010)

A you got a PSN Wu?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahaha yea, I would love it if we had a bigger screen but this project is pretty much a complete free donation to the arcade from our local player until Super comes out for arcades.
> 
> He actually went out of the way to buy some wiring for it too, so yea.



Looks like an EGRET II. I want one of those for Mushihimesama Futari and Espagaluda II. 

My local arcade's SSFIV setup is ghetto fab compared to that. 
We have 2 HDTVs on the wall in the corner with one 360 & one PS3 and one of the setups has 2 TEs bolted down to the table in front of the TVs while the other has the stick and buttons imbedded into a homemade panel. Works really well.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2010)

On PSN if anyone would like to play a few? East Coast preferably, but, I'll play anyone.

bbqsaucejrz

On the phone atm, post here and I'll go back to playstation.


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2010)

Andy I'll get on in a few to blow you the fuck up.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2010)

Would anyone like to play a few?

Probably gonna run a lot of Guile so bear with the scrubbiness.

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Wu Fei (May 19, 2010)

Superstars said:


> A you got a PSN Wu?



no sir. only on LIVE


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2010)

GGs bbq.

You should Anti-Air with Ibuki's s.Strong. The first or second hit of the s.Strong has this weird knockdown effect, so sometimes you score a free knockdown, it's pretty sick.


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs bbq.
> 
> You should Anti-Air with Ibuki's s.Strong. The first or second hit of the s.Strong has this weird knockdown effect, so sometimes you score a free knockdown, it's pretty sick.



You can cancel it with command dash and juggle with her command grab.

Yea, its as retarded and broken as it sounds.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 19, 2010)

It's b+strong, the kd is CH on the first hit.

I normally do use it for anti air, but, I'm never confident in the timings for anti airs online, so I end up just blocking.. GGs though

And GGs Biscuits. You are still gay, you should come sleep in our hotel room and be gay @ ECT.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2010)

I'm seriously considering on going. It all depends on what I'm doing that weekend.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 19, 2010)

I hate ken, but he was fun to play with. Got him to C rank easy. I dont know why folks forget he has a hadoken lol. 

time for another character.

Guy,Cody,Adon,DeeJay,Ken,Vega....done.

I'll do makoto now. Any tips on her?


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2010)

For ranked matches A.K.A a bunch of ass players.

Turtle and build meter, then go bananas with EX dash punch and EX Karakusa.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2010)

Basically what Biscuits said is spot on in regards to Makoto. I'm usually far too overly aggressive to the point I walk into shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 19, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I'm seriously considering on going. It all depends on what I'm doing that weekend.



Do it for Melty Blood. I know you love that game.


Wu Fei said:


> I hate ken, but he was fun to play with. Got him to C rank easy. I dont know why folks forget he has a hadoken lol.



Because it's probably the worst fireball in the game, and most Ken players use it next to never?


----------



## Wu Fei (May 19, 2010)

what makes it so bad that its completely ignored.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 19, 2010)

Less damage, more recovery time, smaller size, and travels slower.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2010)

Ken's Kara-Fireball is kinda cool.


----------



## Superstars (May 19, 2010)

Fireball wars are boring anyway, someone with true skill can mix it up.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 19, 2010)

no ones talking about fireball wars tho...


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2010)

Outpoke your opponent. It's Makoto's only real hope. Adjust your aggressiveness according to the character.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2010)

Is the movie that came with the game any good?


----------



## Wu Fei (May 19, 2010)

omg i need sum1 to fight to get better wit makoto. this bitch sucks.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2010)

If you had PS3 I'd play with you. Leave Makoto alone, all she's trying to do is raise money for her dojo.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2010)

I tought Makoto is pretty good, havent purchased the game but a friend got it pirate like 2 weeks before the acutal release and we had LOADS of fun. LOL at the empty lobbys with a bunch of crazy Mexican people playing there xP, they where fun to challenge.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 20, 2010)

she'd be better if i could kara kara.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2010)

Shieeeet.

Remember how I posted up about the homemade SSF4 cabinet a few posts back?

We ran a test today at the arcades before making people pay and results are good. The machine itself is a little cramped when both players play on it, but the guy who put it all together also made a connector USB cord that comes out on each side of the cab so that you can hook up your own TE or SE stick to it. 

It's pretty sick.


----------



## Chemistry (May 20, 2010)

I want head to head somewhere someday. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) react to my button presses >_>


----------



## Wu Fei (May 20, 2010)

Makoto is quite fun. proper dash use coupled with heightened sense of spacing is doing her some good. someone does random poke, her dashin into sweep or karakusa can be done so quick from like half screen lol. yall were right about abusing pokes.

still...any circular motions from left to right are shit on my end. i cant do supers/ultras consistently unless im on player 2 side. i got frustrated when someone who refused to stay on p1 side


----------



## Daedus (May 20, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> still...any circular motions from left to right are shit on my end. i cant do supers/ultras consistently unless im on player 2 side. i got frustrated when someone who refused to stay on p1 side



I have precisely the same problem.

I've taken to spending at least 20 minutes on P1-side execution in training mode every time I boot the game up.  I still don't seem to be getting too much better.


----------



## Chemistry (May 20, 2010)

Daedus said:


> I've taken to spending at least 20 minutes on P1-side execution in training mode every time I boot the game up.



This is what I like to hear. Training mode is the fucking business.


----------



## Daedus (May 20, 2010)

For all the good it does.  I'm apparently not learning a damn thing.  My execution on P1 is still ass, and don't get me started on my garbage link timing.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 20, 2010)

i dont know....it might have to do with how im holding the stick or something. training mode doesnt do much to change this after all this time to be honest lol. 

its not so much precision but its the fuckin speed and natural feel of it. everymotion i input is damn near forced if im on P1 side or doing inputs that go from left to right. and its so fuckin obvious too lol. u'll see Makoto walk forward then crouch then stand up and the karakusa comes out . thats NOT GOOD. lol.

i might need to just actually play arcade mode and do my own lobbies online because i always search for others on ranked hence i'm always on P2 side.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2010)

You have to find a way to overcome that or you'll always be screwed on the P1 side.


----------



## Chemistry (May 20, 2010)

Learn to plink and all your dreams will come true.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You have to find a way to overcome that or you'll always be screwed on the P1 side.



 i know right. i figure if play arcade and create my own rooms online, it'll force me to get used to P1 side lol.

yeah deadus, u need to start plinking.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 20, 2010)

P-linking definitely makes life easier, but, it won't turn you into a link monster overnight.


----------



## Superstars (May 20, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> This is what I like to hear. Training mode is the fucking business.



Nothing is like actual battle experience though. The most important attributes like timing and reaction is gained.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2010)

Why the hell did they add that freaking annoying Ryu challenge (21)? It's not like you're going to use that in actual combat. 3 exfocus for nothing. Played the game today (at my nephews). It's alright. Same old same old. Hakan is fun. Played Guy mostly. Love his combo's and moves.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2010)

Because it's a challenge?


----------



## Superstars (May 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Why the hell did they add that freaking annoying Ryu challenge (21)? It's not like you're going to use that in actual combat. 3 exfocus for nothing. Played the game today (at my nephews). It's alright. Same old same old. Hakan is fun. Played Guy mostly. Love his combo's and moves.



It's just to get the player use to combos and EX focuses.
I agree though it is silly. The best training is always in battle, challenge/training room is good to get to know about the EX and combo system though.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2010)

Superstars said:


> It's just to get the player use to combos and EX focuses.
> I agree though it is silly. The best training is always in battle, challenge/training room is good to get to know about the EX and combo system though.


Yeah, I usually do 1 player on hard mode for a while before I go online. Trials are good to learn some combo's and links though, when you're too lazy to find them out yourself. 


Hangat?r said:


> Because it's a challenge?


And thank you mister smarty pants. You're ever so helpful.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 20, 2010)

Anybody else find it difficult to pull off an Ultimate Combo when facing the right? I can pull of hadoken combinations in either direction, but dammit, I can never seem to get the Ultimate combo pulled off when on the left side


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2010)

Ultimate combo? You mean 2x qcf or qcb? I don't know, since I've been doing them all my gaming life (started with KOF'94 I think or SFIIturbo) Depends what you're playing with and how long you've been playing fighters. Imo the ps2 pad is even worse then the xbox pad. I hate the thing. My nephew also get the TE stick, but I'm not used to playing on sticks and I'm not planning on skipping to a stick either. If only there were plans for the neogeo pad on the ps3. It's ridiculous that ps2 controllers aren't compatible with ps3


----------



## bbq sauce (May 21, 2010)

lol, I guess NY has two slightly pudgy, Jew fro rockin', Spanish dudes that play fighting games.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 21, 2010)

Stallone?

So you been takin HGH to the point your ears and nose are bigger than your entire head? It doesn't have to be this way, J-Lo, we love you for you, not for the way you look.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 21, 2010)

idiots.

anyway question on some basic/technical stuff.

empty jumps vs. whiffed jumpin attacks. is there differences in recovery. Can one be punished with a grab if I slide under them or walk/dash under theit jump without worrying bout grab teching.

i really dont know much about air attacks and their frame properties. any tricks you guys know? or some basic rules i should be aware of?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> idiots.
> 
> anyway question on some basic/technical stuff.
> 
> ...



Empty jumps is pretty much used to manipulate ranges so you can land and make them whiff certain Anti-Airs. Also when you empty jump you do not remove your trip guard so opponents can't sweep you on the first frame of when you land. 

You can only slide under them and grab them if they whiffed a jump in attack not from an empty jump.


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2010)

empty jump > Low forward is broken.


----------



## Daedus (May 22, 2010)

So, let me get this straight: plinking is essentially a three-button input for a two-button link?  Say I was Ken and I connect with a jumping forward and want to follow up with his strong->Fierce BnB.  My input should look like this:

strong
strong fierce?

I'm asking because I'm still very iffy on the concept, and none of the tutorials I've come across are very clear about it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2010)

Daedus said:


> So, let me get this straight: plinking is essentially a three-button input for a two-button link?  Say I was Ken and I connect with a jumping forward and want to follow up with his strong->Fierce BnB.  My input should look like this:
> 
> strong
> strong fierce?
> ...



Go into training mode.

Press Fierce and pretty much right after that hit Strong. The time gap between both button press is almost nonexistent, that is how fast you are pressing Strong fight after Fierce.

If you leave the input display on it will show you pressing Fierce and Fierce+Strong almost less than a second away from each other.

Fierce = Fierce 
Fierce + Strong = Fierce

The "stronger" button always overrides the weaker ones. Kicks also overrides the Punches; strength of Kick also applies. So you cannot Plink a Strong button by going to Fierce, but you can Plink it by going to Jab.

This makes Linking easier because you just pressed the same input twice in no more than a second from each other. This sort of doubles your chances of hitting hard links and whatnot. Go watch those new SSF4 Daigo match videos where the display is left on. You can see those players Plink like there is no tomorrrow. You can also see Daigo be a scrub and mash Shoryuken during blockstrings.


----------



## Superstars (May 22, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You can also see Daigo be a scrub and mash Shoryuken during blockstrings.



That's not being a scrub that's called staying true to the tradition. People mess up combos most of the time and the instant they do they pay the price with the DP.

Tricks like that are classic.

Edit: You play on a PSN or LIVE?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2010)

Superstars said:


> That's not being a scrub that's called staying true to the tradition. People mess up combos most of the time and the instant they do they pay the price with the DP.
> 
> Tricks like that are classic.
> 
> Edit: You play on a PSN or LIVE?



It was a joke...
I am a firm believer that mashing anything is okay in SF4.

I play on PSN.
Probably not gonna get on to play a lot anymore because my arcade has a SSF4 setup thing now.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2010)

Superstars said:


> That's not being a scrub that's called staying true to the tradition. People mess up combos most of the time and the instant they do they pay the price with the DP.
> 
> Tricks like that are classic.
> 
> Edit: You play on a PSN or LIVE?



Try mashing in 3S and see how far you get. =D


----------



## Superstars (May 22, 2010)

Haha, yeah I wouldn't go far at all with that.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2010)

East Coast Throwdown 2 Live Stream Day 1!


----------



## jkingler (May 22, 2010)

Been watching it all afternoon. Good shit.


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2010)

good matches biscuits thanks for not playing as Sim :ho


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Ggs kippler. I wanted to play you biscuits since you're rarely online and I missed you're last invite but I was struggling to keep myself awake.


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2010)

Sorry the matches vs. DJ and Ryu were so lackluster. I really need to play with DeeJay, so that I can learn how his moves work.  The move I think will be an overhead, isn't. The move I think won't knock me down does. He is just a mindfuck to me.

And with Ryu's I just have no confidence against them, no matter who I am.

I also really need to work on my cross-up defense. It pisses me of to no end that I know how to defend them, but in battle I can't utilize it properly


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Been watching it all afternoon. Good shit.



Yes sir. 

That pad player rocking Fei Long was exciting to watch.


----------



## jkingler (May 23, 2010)

Ah, shit. Just saw the brackets. 

I'll get on in a couple hours if you wanna, Duy. Sorry if you've been waiting.


----------



## Superstars (May 23, 2010)

Anyone else love to read the character win quotes against the CPU?

I do.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Anyone else love to read the character win quotes against the CPU?
> 
> I do.



I kinda don't.

If I do not hear any talking, then I just go on to the next fight.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 23, 2010)

Amazed no one mentioned this. The patch coming out in June along with the Tournament mode.


• Fei Long's infinite combo loop against Juri will be removed.

• Unblockable Ultras will be fixed. This is where you throw a fireball and the Ultra flash made it so your opponent could not block.

• Guy will no longer be able to be thrown while he's crouching and in hit stun animation. A bug made it possible to combo throw moves while he was in this state.

• Ibuki's invincibility window on wake up — under certain circumstances — was too long, this will be fixed.

• The 2nd hit of Ibuki's Spinning Kicks missing Chun-Li will be fixed.

• Counter hit damage on M. Bison's (Dictator) Ultra 2 was too low.

• Sagat's Angry Charge was not working properly in some instances (EX-Tiger Uppercut doesn't get damage upgrade in some cases).


----------



## Daedus (May 23, 2010)

Justin Wong takes the finals.


Why'd Capcom give Rufus such a beastly U2 when he's already top-tier?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 23, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching Inthus playing with Fei Long on pad. 

I expect Fei Long hype from now on.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 23, 2010)

Dammit, I missed it since I had to pick up my cousin from the airport. How badly did he beat Flash?


----------



## LayZ (May 23, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I really enjoyed watching Inthus playing with Fei Long on pad.
> 
> I expect Fei Long hype from now on.


Yeah, it was awesome. They said there were like 300+ viewers on the Fei Long thread during the live stream.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 23, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Dammit, I missed it since I had to pick up my cousin from the airport. How badly did he beat Flash?



Wasn't even close. 3-0

Justin just showed how cheap Rufus' Ultra 2 is.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 23, 2010)

Didn't think it'd be that bad lol. Shame considering Flash is damn near the peak for Florida. Guess I'll have to wait till someone uploads to Youtube.

Also, Padlong has started a new hype bandwagon. 

edit: Just noticed you were in S. FL too BH.


----------



## Superstars (May 24, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Yeah, it was awesome. They said there were like 300+ viewers on the Fei Long thread during the live stream.



This world is full of followers and suckas.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

My Fei us pretty sick too


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2010)

I like Fei Long just for the simple fact he's based off Bruce Lee, but I can see tons of scrubs trying to roll him after this.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

Bruce Lee is over-rated as a martial artist.


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2010)

Davey get on live so I can use my new main.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

Which would be?


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

Hol' on, lemme finish this boondocks ep and I'll be on in a minute. You got a headset, btw? Hate having long sets without being able to smacktalk, heh.


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2010)

I might have 1, I'll see. I'll probably be laughing my ass off while you talk shit.
I was gonna listen to some Coltrane while I mauled you, but I'll talk shit instead.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

Most likely. XD

I'm on, mah jiggaboo.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> East Coast Throwdown 2 Live Stream Day 1!



Ugh.. went 1-2. Sadlife.

I have to say though, this tourney was pretty shitty.

First match I play Sogos, a dude I play GG/other fighters with on a regular fucking basis.. pay 10 dollars plus a 25 dollar venue to play people you play on the regular. gdlk.. in fact, almost every pool had a couple people that came to the tourney together/roomed together playing each other off the bat.. and apparently tonamento brackets can't be edited, thanks for that Damdai.

We play random select matches and he ends up winning.. after that I didn't really give a darn.. then I played Craig Stevens, who's a beast ass Hawk player, and I got hype again, but, then I got bodied. 

Meh, back to tmode.


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2010)

I looked at the bracket and I'm like "why the fuck is Andy playing Reggie first match?" 

LIke I predicted, Super is going to be a piece of shit in America. Rufus is going to destroy everyone with that retarded ass U2. 

GGs, Daves. I've been playing that bitch for about a day and a half and fell in love with her. U2 is too godlike, O startup and 0 Recovery, LMAO.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

God I hate that U2. Dudley can srsly not do anything but runaway. D:

I especially hate it when you've a pixel of life left and I fuck up. >_<

GG's all the same.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I looked at the bracket and I'm like "why the fuck is Andy playing Reggie first match?"
> 
> LIke I predicted, Super is going to be a piece of shit in America. Rufus is going to destroy everyone with that retarded ass U2.
> 
> GGs, Daves. I've been playing that bitch for about a day and a half and fell in love with her. U2 is too godlike, O startup and 0 Recovery, LMAO.



Shout outs to tonamento and Damdai. :L

lol @ you actin all secret like we don't know it's Rose now.


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2010)

LMAO. I'll violate you later with her. LMAO @ Damdai and his shitty program that doesn't have a bracket editer. 

It wasn't as secret, I've been running her on people from here for a day now, LOL. There's a few matchups that just rape the fuck out of me though. Blanka vs my Rose is like 10-0 in his favor.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2010)

Fuck Blanka in this game.

Yo, I swear to God, Seth made Rufus U2 with intentions of giving Wong a chance against Daigo.


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2010)

Seth and Hollywood Wong were in the Lab together at Capcom HQ.


----------



## Big Boss (May 25, 2010)

Biscuits who's the better Dudley between Hangatyr and I?


----------



## Daedus (May 25, 2010)

Goddamn Cammy players.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2010)

What's the point of making public Endless Battle lobbies if you're just gonna remove people who join?


----------



## Biscuits (May 25, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Biscuits who's the better Dudley between Hangatyr and I?



Your both random as fuck...


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

I only get wins in occasionally vs. Biscuits. xd At least I faired better against Rose than 'sim.


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Goddamn Cammy players.


Que?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 25, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Biscuits who's the better Dudley between Hangatyr and I?



Between the two of you, I would probably pick myself.


----------



## Barry. (May 25, 2010)

I have yet to beat Hangatyr on live. He's never on


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2010)

I've lost way too many fights lately for fucking up Juri's simple ass Ex-Dive Kick > U2. Just when I think I have the timing down I go too early/late and end up eating beefy ass combo. 

GG Barry. I had no idea how the hell to close in on your 'rog with Guile. You were just waiting to punish anything I did.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> GG Barry. *I had no idea how the hell to close in on your 'rog with Guile.* You were just waiting to punish anything I did.



Say whaaaaa?

You just sit back, throw Sonic Booms and c.Fierce. Shit's easy for Guile.


----------



## Barry. (May 25, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Say whaaaaa?
> 
> You just sit back, throw Sonic Booms and c.Fierce. Shit's easy for Guile.



That shit is hella annoying too. Whenever I encounter a scrubby Guile, two thumbs up from me lol.


----------



## Chemistry (May 25, 2010)

If you wanna see some REALLY clean Guile action, watch my friend Christian play.


----------



## Biscuits (May 25, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Between the two of you, I would probably pick myself.



Oh shit, lol.


----------



## Daedus (May 25, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Que?



I main Abel.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2010)

So I just got SSFIV
And I suck

Halp


----------



## Biscuits (May 25, 2010)

Just play and try to learn from what's going on.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2010)

I guess I just really suck at fighting games. After 60+ hours in Soul Calibur 4 I got beaten by my 11 year old cousin on his first time holding a xbox 360 controller.

Now I play "Easiest" to get through Arcade mode in SSFIV


----------



## Chemistry (May 25, 2010)

Same shit applies in IV.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

Thongboy Bebop FTW.


----------



## Daedus (May 25, 2010)

I almost never use Abel's super.

EX TT and CoD are too awesome, and I gotta fadc for a c.Fierce to land reliably.

I just have to somehow reprogram my muscle memory to include the plinking I've been introduced to.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 25, 2010)

Wow @ the Thongboy tutorial.. takes me back to the days of everyone awaiting part 2.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

Hahahahahaha, true, I've read some shit from back in those days. It does show that 3S is by far the superior game. 

I still wish Rockefeller'd return, though. Took me a while to appreciate him, but he's defo the best commentator I've heard.


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2010)

Daedus said:


> I main Abel.


I've never thought that was a bad match up for him.


----------



## Daedus (May 25, 2010)

It normally isn't, but I can't play defensively for the life of me.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

Play a charge char, you'll learn.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 25, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> If you wanna see some REALLY clean Guile action, watch my friend Christian play.



His T.Hawk is pretty sick too. Played him on Saturday last week when I stopped by AI.

*@ bbq sauce:* Hahaha, forreal I was so looking forward to Part 2 back in the days.

*@ Hangatýr:* Hell no, 3s sucks ass. The only thing I liked about 3s now is the removal of Auto Guard.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2010)

I can't stand SFII so we'll just have to agree to dissagree, I suppose.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 25, 2010)

^ Like true gentlemen.


----------



## Big Boss (May 25, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Between the two of you, I would probably pick myself.



Now you gotta come get some Duy. I'm confident I'll win the majority if it's just mirror matches.


----------



## Superstars (May 25, 2010)

*bbq Sauce* get on the PS3 so you can get routed in this slow snail paced game.

PSN *SunNights1*


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

What are some of the differences between El Fuerte in SSF4 and SF4? Is he still considered ass?


----------



## Biscuits (May 25, 2010)

Superstars said:


> *bbq Sauce* get on the PS3 so you can get routed in this slow snail paced game.
> 
> PSN *SunNights1*


Add me.
You talk like you good, so don't get exposed.

Mr_Biscuits is my psn.


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2010)

GGs TDM.  Hopefully we can play a lagless match.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Now you gotta come get some Duy. I'm confident I'll win the majority if it's just mirror matches.



      .


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2010)

Superstars said:


> *bbq Sauce* get on the PS3 so you can get routed in this slow snail paced game.
> 
> PSN *SunNights1*



I'll be on tonight around ~930 EST

Have your excuses ready.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 26, 2010)

i really hate dealing with bullshit tactics. i can easily walk forward and make u guess between grabs or shoryuken type moves but its so easy, lame, and boring.

thats half the reason i feel like dropping Guy. Cause half the time he has to rely on that shit.

whats the best way to deal with that shit. I was whooping this cammy then he scored a knockdown and then he did the bitch ass shit i mentioned above. outside of some EX move with invincibility, the only thing i can think to do is backdash.

and it doesnt matter how quick i press throw, i cant tech shit for my life.


----------



## Chemistry (May 26, 2010)

If its online, then I feel ya on that. Almost impossible to tech on reaction against lag + Akuma's gdlk walk speed.

But realistically, sometimes you just gotta take the grab.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2010)

Pretty much.. look at it like this..

If they 2 stocks for FADC, would you rather eat the throw or the DP into damage? At least if you block the DP, you made them burn the meter.. You gotta deal with the next mixup, but, it's not as scary if they don't have the meter for big damage.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 26, 2010)

I win 4 lose 3 win 5 lose 4  Rough week.


----------



## Superstars (May 26, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I'll be on tonight around ~930 EST
> 
> Have your excuses ready.



Send the message when you get on.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Thinking about giving Ken a try in Super.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i really hate dealing with bullshit tactics. i can easily walk forward and make u guess between grabs or shoryuken type moves but its so easy, lame, and boring.
> 
> thats half the reason i feel like dropping Guy. Cause half the time he has to rely on that shit.
> 
> ...


Play Rose and activate U2...


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Fuck you, Bis.


----------



## LayZ (May 26, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Play Rose and activate U2...


Fuck that ultra. 

It totally interrupts any momentum you have against her.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

It sucks even more if you don't have a fireball. >_<


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 26, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Play Rose and activate U2...





LayZ said:


> Fuck that ultra.
> 
> It totally interrupts any momentum you have against her.



That shit had me running scared with my Ibuki when I played him. Didn't know what the fuck to do, lol. GGs that night btw, Biscuits. I'm Crucifixion, in case you forgot.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2010)

Don't do anything.. your limbs have hit boxes, her orbs don't. Orb beats normal move every time. More likely than not, run away kunai will either put you in the corner, or get you soul thrown. Just block the mixup.. I would suggest not trying to break the throw unless it will kill you.

Don't reversal if you're knocked down when she activates, orbs are pretty much a built in bait and punish. She can block on your wake up, and not make a move until she confirms a blocked orb. If you DP she blocks it, the orbs hit, they juggle, and let her tack damage on afterward.

She has a set up where you have to block both orbs which lets her set up an unblockable focus attack, but, I donno the specifics of the set up, so I can't tell you what to do here. I saw Arturo do it at ECT, but, I didn't pay full attention to how he set it up.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 26, 2010)

^ Cool, thanks bbq.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2010)

there's a tutorial for unblockable online but I don't bother. I rather go for 50/50 Soul throw mixup into a follow up combo.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 27, 2010)

The UB focus doesn't really lead to much. st strong, cr. strong RH/EX 236K move is pretty much the best combo you get from her focus?

@ Superstars, I sent you a friend request. "bbqsaucejrz" is my handle. Doesn't look like you're on, though.

If anybody else wants to play, I'm just sitting in tmode atm.


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2010)

Her best combo from focus is Crouch Fierce > Heavy Reflect > FADC > Soulthrow. If corner you don't need to FADC instead you'll waste 25% to do something like 
Crouch Fierce > EX Fireball > Crouch Fierce> Heavy Reflect > Soulthrow.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 27, 2010)

GGs last night J-Lo.

lol @ Rufus-2. I was fuckin' around with him on Ranked last night, that character is so broken. He gets full-retard offense once he's got Ultra because almost NOTHING is safe anymore. So stupid.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 27, 2010)

Is it me or are more and more Ken's returning and Goukens? Ton of Juri's last week and none yet for me this week.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 27, 2010)

I really want to learn to play Gouken. I've liked him since vanilla.


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Is it me or are more and more Ken's returning and Goukens? Ton of Juri's last week and none yet for me this week.


If you tired of the Shotos, stop playing Ranked matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 27, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I really want to learn to play Gouken. I've liked him since vanilla.



Well get off Ibuki and go learn him.


----------



## Daedus (May 27, 2010)

Is it just me, or are more people bitching about shotos online?

Kinda torn between breathless and soulless, now.  They're both really good ultras.


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2010)

Anyone want to play on either system?


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2010)

I've picked up some new shit with my bitch too. I think she's better than my Sim already. Close. Medium Kick is too stupid.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2010)

who gives a shit if you play shotos online, all that does is just condition you to counter their style.

it's better than playing offline with a small circle of friends who only use certain characters.


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> who gives a shit if you play shotos online, all that does is just condition you to counter their style.
> 
> it's better than playing offline with a small circle of friends who only use certain characters.



It's always better to play someone who is above average with 1 character then a bunch of scrubs who play different characters. 

Depending on where you live and how strong your scene is, offline is the way to go.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> It's always better to play someone who is above average with 1 character then a bunch of scrubs who play different characters.


Of course, just stop playing random matches then. find people on forums and regularly play them ;P. 



> Depending on where you live and how strong your scene is, offline is the way to go.



Offline is better, but casually when your playing with your neighbors there isn't much variety (usually). So I'm saying don't be so ungreatful that you're atleast playing multiple people, 5 years ago it was a pipe-dream for this many people to be playing a street fighter game.


----------



## Daedus (May 27, 2010)

Scrubbin' it on LIVE. Tag: Deminine

Imagine, if you will, a cpu opponent on medium difficulty.  That's about my skill level. :ho


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2010)

add me. I'll be on in a few. SRG Skeetz is my tag.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Well get off Ibuki and go learn him.



I'll never drop Ibuki son.


----------



## The Reason (May 27, 2010)

Family Fun Arcade is where i'll be at !


----------



## Daedus (May 27, 2010)

Alright.  Maybe some other time, biscuits


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2010)

my bad i didn't realize the time, I normally hit the gym at around 7. I'm back now if you want to play.


----------



## jkingler (May 27, 2010)

I guess I need to drop from the tourney. Gonna be out of town and then the country from tomorrow til June 13. 

GL and GGs to all involved.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 28, 2010)

I can't believed i allowed a cammy player to squeeze out a win on me. Most cammy's before him were garbage.

Well he's garbage too.....i'm like average lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2010)

jkingler said:


> I guess I need to drop from the tourney. Gonna be out of town and then the country from tomorrow til June 13.
> 
> GL and GGs to all involved.



Ah that's fine, I'm just going to DQ all the way to Grand Final's now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2010)

Hey Chem, run some Chun vs. Rog with me next time we play.

I really need the work on that.


----------



## Chemistry (May 28, 2010)

time to break out some pad chun


----------



## bbq sauce (May 28, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Is it just me, or are more people bitching about shotos online?
> 
> Kinda torn between breathless and soulless, now.  They're both really good ultras.



Both. It's pretty much match up dependent.

edit: Going in the lab with Sak tonight, if anybody wants to play later hit me up.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 28, 2010)

i swear DJ is on point. i can't put him down. consistent wins unlike when i played with Guy.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 28, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> If you tired of the Shotos, stop playing Ranked matches.



I'm not complaining lol I like fighting them, it's so easy lol.


----------



## Hellion (May 28, 2010)

Am I the only one who rarely gets shoto's in ranked.  I haven't played a shoto for the past week. Ibuki's, Makoto's, Dud's and Cammy's are what I ran into.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 28, 2010)

@*DoE*u must not play many good ones then. honestly a rushdown ryu is scary as hell.



Hellion said:


> Am I the only one who rarely gets shoto's in ranked.  I haven't played a shoto for the past week. Ibuki's, Makoto's, Dud's and Cammy's are what I ran into.



ive been seeing nothing but Cammys as of late....i believe its cause of the costume....nutjobz.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2010)

I never come across fellow Makoto players, if I do their absolute gutter trash.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

So you _do_ come across Makoto players, rendering your post rather moot.


----------



## Mokujon (May 28, 2010)

i play balrog and dudley but i suck


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2010)

Okay srsly how do I do combos
I mean combining attacks in a chain

No matter what I try, whatever timing of the buttons etc. it never works and I'm pushed back


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

You time the buttonpushes correctly and you produce target combo's/chains/links.

Though you're playing on the 360 controller, I'm guessing?


----------



## Mokujon (May 28, 2010)

hit up training mode


----------



## Ito (May 28, 2010)

I'm so fucking bad at this game. I can't beat Seth on medium difficulty.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Okay srsly how do I do combos
> I mean combining attacks in a chain
> 
> No matter what I try, whatever timing of the buttons etc. it never works and I'm pushed back



Just need to practice, get used to the timing and the rhythm of the links. When the animation of the first attack ends, that's when you start the next attack. Though if it's a target combo (not all characters have them) you just need to press the buttons in quick succession. Ibuki for example, lk > mk > hk is a target combo of hers.

But really, practice. 



Ito said:


> I'm so fucking bad at this game. I can't beat Seth on medium difficulty.



It seems that they toned down Seth's difficulty from vanilla. :amazed He doesn't nearly do any of the insanity he did there.


----------



## Ito (May 28, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Just need to practice, get used to the timing and the rhythm of the links. When the animation of the first attack ends, that's when you start the next attack. Though if it's a target combo (not all characters have them) you just need to press the buttons in quick succession. Ibuki for example,* lk > mk > hk* is a target combo of hers.
> 
> But really, practice.
> 
> ...



What buttons are those?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> I'm so fucking bad at this game. I can't beat Seth on medium difficulty.



You're kidding right? Just learn to block at the right timing and watch out for his overhead ultra and you should be fine.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> What buttons are those?



If you're on pad, then it's X > O > R2 (A > B > RT).

Though you really should learn attacks instead of button presses. LK > MK > HK is Light Kick, Medium Kick, Heavy Kick. Or Short > Forward > Roundhouse if you wanna go oldschool with it.


----------



## Ito (May 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> You're kidding right? Just learn to block at the right timing and watch out for his overhead ultra and you should be fine.


Nope, I'm not kidding. I'll keep trying, I guess.


Amanomurakumo said:


> If you're on pad, then it's X > O > R2 (A > B > RT).
> 
> Though you really should learn attacks instead of button presses. LK > MK > HK is Light Kick, Medium Kick, Heavy Kick. Or Short > Forward > Roundhouse if you wanna go oldschool with it.



I know what they're called, I just don't know where they are.  Training mode sucks big dick. They should show you _how_ to do it instead of just telling you the name and expecting big things.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

Training Mode is excellent, it works perfectly for training your game up. There's no way to show you how to do things, as timing is something you really have to work out on your own.


----------



## Ito (May 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Training Mode is excellent, it works perfectly for training your game up. There's no way to show you how to do things, as timing is something you really have to work out on your own.



They could at least show you the button commands for different moves on-screen instead of nothing.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

There's like... a max of five special moves per character. It's not that hard to memorize them.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 28, 2010)

Wanna improve my Sakura game. The characters I'm working on at the moment are Ibuki, Sakura, Chun, and Guy.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> There's like... a max of five special moves per character. It's not that hard to memorize them.



He's talking about actual button presses i.e. Circle, X, Square, etc. 

They shouldn't need to do that either. Just build into your memory, muscle memory what button does what. Besides, since you can adjust what each button does, it's easier to just say to hit Light Kick.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

Heh, this is Street Fighter. Not Soul Calibur/Tekken where they spoonfeed you everything


----------



## Daedus (May 28, 2010)

That's what the trials are for.  Go to challenge mode and pick the char you want to use.  It guides you through their whole movelist, and that includes combos.
In trial mode, pressing select brings up the command prompt for that move/combo.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 28, 2010)

any1 wanna play some?

*splackavellie g* on 360


----------



## Big Boss (May 28, 2010)

I'd buy a balrog avy if they put one ip on psn.


----------



## Superstars (May 28, 2010)

Did you get kicked out of the session *bbq sauce*?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 28, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> any1 wanna play some?
> 
> *splackavellie g* on 360



I'm down for some games if you're still around.

And I just realized the angle of Juri's EX Fuhajin depends on which 2 kicks you use for the EX...  
Clearly I need to hit up SRK and use different buttons for EX more often.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 29, 2010)

If you can't remember and/or refuse to remember 6 simple buttons, just quit the game.

Also combo varies by characters. Post up as to what character you're having trouble comboing with or a specific combo you're having trouble with.


----------



## Aldric (May 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Okay srsly how do I do combos
> I mean combining attacks in a chain
> 
> No matter what I try, whatever timing of the buttons etc. it never works and I'm pushed back



Go to training mode and repeat the combo you want to do ad nauseam until you get the timing right

That's all there is to it, practice, it's the kind of game you've got to put hours in to get decent at it

For ex two weeks ago I could never do the forward kick/dash/hard punch combo with Abel no matter how much I tried

One week ago I could do it maybe 3 or 4 times out of ten 

And now I pretty much can pull it off everytime, though I'm still struggling with the crouching hard punch after FADCing a CoD


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 29, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> @*DoE*u must not play many good ones then. honestly a rushdown ryu is scary as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ive been seeing nothing but Cammys as of late....i believe its cause of the costume....nutjobz.



Maybe I am in the 1000-700 bp range depending on my day.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Did you get kicked out of the session *bbq sauce*?



It lagged out on me, so I just dropped, sorry dude.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEM8BumehCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (May 29, 2010)

Judging by his inputs, he tried to do SJC command dash. How that shit actually came out the way it did, I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Superstars (May 29, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It lagged out on me, so I just dropped, sorry dude.



OK, no problem.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 29, 2010)

I'm on right now if you wanna play.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope you guys saw my boy AndyOCR holding it down at NCR.

Best Bison in America no doubt. Fuck the rest.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 1, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Fuck that ultra.
> 
> It totally interrupts any momentum you have against her.




Gosh that's a REALLY nice picture of Cammy!!!!


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2010)

is it still possible to get games going with the normal sf4? i haven't touched it in a while and was just wondering xD

got the pc version


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure it's possible, in the sense that it still works, but, I doubt anyone is playing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEM8BumehCU[/YOUTUBE]



The fuck? :S


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 2, 2010)

GGs last night bbq.


----------

